# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Ανακοίνωση σχετικά με την διακοπή ορισμένων υπηρεσιών προς την Altec Telecoms

## a66fm

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Αθήνα, 22 Αυγούστου 2008   

Ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει ότι έχει προχωρήσει σε προσωρινή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms λόγω ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών της προς τον ΟΤΕ και αδυναμίας της να ανταποκριθεί στις συμβατικές της οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, παρά το γεγονός ότι όλο αυτό το διάστημα η ίδια εισέπραττε κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς των πελατών της.

Ο ΟΤΕ εξάντλησε όλα τα περιθώρια συνεννόησης με την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, χωρίς η τελευταία να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις της. Ο ΟΤΕ κάλεσε επανειλημμένα την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms για την αποπληρωμή των αναγνωρισμένων από την ίδια οφειλών της, δηλώνοντάς της συγχρόνως ότι σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα προέβαινε, σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία, στη διακοπή των υπηρεσιών του που της παρέχει. Επιπλέον, είχε ενημερώσει έγκαιρα για τις ενέργειές του αυτές και την αρμόδια για την εποπτεία της ελληνικής τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς Ρυθμιστική Αρχή, Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.).

Οι συνδρομητές της εταιρείας μπορούν ακόμη να πραγματοποιούν και να δέχονται κλήσεις. Εξάλλου, όλοι οι συνδρομητές της εταιρείας μπορούν να πραγματοποιούν κλήσεις και μέσω οποιουδήποτε άλλου αδειοδοτημένου παρόχου επιθυμούν, προσθέτοντας πριν από τον αριθμό που θέλουν να καλέσουν τον τετραψήφιο κωδικό επιλογής που αντιστοιχεί στον κάθε πάροχο, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΟΤΕ.

Στόχος του ΟΤΕ είναι η διασφάλιση της οικονομικής του σταθερότητας από πρακτικές εταιρειών, που θεωρούν ότι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα, ενώ στις ίδιες επιτρέπεται να προβαίνουν σε κινήσεις αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού. Οι ενέργειες αυτές θα επαναληφθούν όσες φορές είναι απαραίτητο για τη διασφάλιση των έννομων συμφερόντων του ΟΤΕ και των μετόχων του.
Δ.Τ. ΟΤΕ

----------


## psyxakias

Άρχισαν τα όργανα...  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

copy paste η ανακοίνωση από την υπόθεση της LANNET. Τα καφενεία όμως δεν σοβαρεύονται.

----------


## nikoslykos

πρωτα η LANNET...οπου ναναι και η teledome οπως το βλεπω....τωρα και η Altec...ελεος δηλαδη..

----------


## sdikr

Και το μόνο που κάνει η altec  είναι μια ανακοινώση  για το πως θα κάνουν κλησείς  

http://www.altectelecoms.gr/viewer.asp?rec=310&lang=1




> Σε περίπτωση που δεν δρομολογείται η κλήση σας, μπορείτε να πληκτρολογήσετε το 1777 πριν από τον αριθμό που καλείτε. Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι η χρέωση για αυτές τις κλήσεις θα γίνει από τον ΟΤΕ, βάση του επίσημου ανακοινωμένου τιμοκαταλόγου τους.



Κρίμα για την altec,  
αλλά το να πουλάς κάτω του κόστους κάποια στιγμή σου γυρνά μπούμερανγκ

----------


## emeliss

> *ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ* ΜΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ


πρόβλημα, όχι φέσι...

----------


## psyxakias

Πλάκα πλάκα, όντως template έχει ο ΟΤΕ πλέον με τόσες διακοπές
* Telepassport #2:* http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40841
* LANNET:* http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=216008

 Ενώ η πρώτη πρώτη διακόπη ήταν λίγο διαφορετική
*Telepassport #1:* http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54626

Να πω για ακόμα μία φορά για το template του ΟΤΕ, ότι δεν βρίσκω (ηθικά?) σωστό αυτό το μέρος της ανακοίνωσης:


> Ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει ότι έχει προχωρήσει σε προσωρινή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms λόγω ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών της προς τον ΟΤΕ και αδυναμίας της να ανταποκριθεί στις συμβατικές της οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, *παρά το γεγονός ότι όλο αυτό το διάστημα η ίδια εισέπραττε κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς των πελατών της.*


Δηλαδή αν συμβεί το ίδιο με την NetOne, θα αναφέρει ότι δεν εισέπραττε τους λογαριασμούς αφού έχει/είχε κολλήσει το e-bill;  :Whistle: 

* Χρειαζόμαστε thread για στοιχήματα: "Ποιος θα είναι ο επόμενος παροχος που θα κλείσει κυκλώματα ΟΤΕ;" - άντε βρε παιδιά μπας και βγάλουμε και κανά φράγκο στοιχηματίζοντας*

----------


## emeliss

Ο επόμενος που δεν θεωρεί ηθικά σωστό να πληρώνει τα χρέη του. Και το κάνει κατ'επανάληψη.

----------


## A_gamer

Ωχ την κάτσαμε, ας ελπίσουμε να ξανασταθεί στα πόδια της η Altec... Αν φαλιρίσει, μάλλον θα φταίει το ξερό τους το κεφάλι που ενώ θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν LLU εδώ και καιρό το καθυστέρησαν.

Α, και παρατήρησε κανείς ότι λίγο καιρό μετά από την απόκτηση της Σούλας Έβανς έγινε αυτό;  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: A_gamer πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ο επόμενος που δεν θεωρεί ηθικά σωστό να πληρώνει τα χρέη του. Και το κάνει κατ'επανάληψη.


Η Teledome;

----------


## emeliss

Λες η Σούλα να έδωσε εντολή να μην πληρώνει η altec; Υπερβολή.

----------


## christos

> * Χρειαζόμαστε thread για στοιχήματα: "Ποιος θα είναι ο επόμενος παροχος που θα κλείσει κυκλώματα ΟΤΕ;" - άντε βρε παιδιά μπας και βγάλουμε και κανά φράγκο στοιχηματίζοντας*


Ασε καλύτερα γιατί κάποιοι ξέρουν από πρίν και θα βγάλουν εύκολα λεφτά!

----------


## SirAggelos

> πρωτα η LANNET...οπου ναναι και η teledome οπως το βλεπω....τωρα και η Altec...ελεος δηλαδη..


Να πληρωνουν τα χρεη τους φιλε.Δεν τους φταιει κανενας ειναι κανονας της αγορας

----------


## christos

> Ωχ την κάτσαμε, ας ελπίσουμε να ξανασταθεί στα πόδια της η Altec... Αν φαλιρίσει, μάλλον θα φταίει το ξερό τους το κεφάλι που ενώ θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν LLU εδώ και καιρό το καθυστέρησαν.
> 
> Α, και παρατήρησε κανείς ότι λίγο καιρό μετά από την απόκτηση της Σούλας Έβανς έγινε αυτό; 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: A_gamer πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Η Teledome;


Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πραγματα, είναι δύσκολη η αγορά και όποιος δεν έχει από πίσω κεφάλαια, προσπαθεί να πουληθεί ή να βρεί κανέναν Άραβα! Όποιος δεν τα καταφέρει...

----------


## panteraz

Ωχ... Εξού οι καθυστερήσεις και τα LAG... Και τώρα τί;;;;;;;;;

----------


## HIK248

Καλα ουτε 4 μηνες δεν εχει η Σουλα και αρχισαν τα οργανα. :Razz:

----------


## gmmour

Εντάξει βρε παιδιά... Η εταιρεία πούλαγε κάτω του κόστους ελπίζοντας ότι η αύξηση της πελατειακής βάσης θα την ξεβουλιάξει μακροπρόθεσμα!
Έλα μου όμως που τα χρέη τρέχουν άμεσα! Καλά κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και τους κόβει κατά την άποψή μου!

Κανονικά έπρεπε να τους κόβει κατευθείαν!

Να ξεκαθαρίσει η αγορά μια και καλή!

Κρίμα από την άλλη γιατί είναι οι μόνοι που δίνουν συμφέρουσα 24άρα μέσω ΑΡΥΣ σε περιοχές που δεν καλύπτουν οι εναλλακτικοί!

Πρέπει γρήγορα να κάνουν κινήσεις (αν θέλουν) για να διασώσουν την εταιρεία (αν δεν θέλουν, απλά take the money, or what's left of it, and run)... Αλλιώς, μόλις αρχίσουν να χάνουν πελάτες, την κάτσανε την βάρκα! Αλήθεια η Lannet τι γίνεται; Ακόμα φυτοζωεί... Πότε θα κλείσει άραγες;

----------


## waste

η lannet περιμένει μήπως και βρεθεί καποιος στραβός να την αγοράσει. και δυστυχως η αλτεκ ειχε την υπηρεσια icall που ηταν πολυ βολική. σου έδινε και τηλεφωνικό νουμερο με αποτέλεσμα να βρίσκεσαι σε οποια περιοχη του κόσμου ήθελες και να σε παίρνουν σε ελληνικό νούμερο.

υπαρχει αραγε κανενας αλλος που να δινει παρομοια υπηρεσία??? διοτι την altec δεν την βλέπω να επιβιωνει για πολύ (ποσο μαλλον που τωρα πια θα ειναι σαν να τηλεφωνουμε απο τον ΟΤΕ)

----------


## gkaska189

Και φανταστείτε τι έχει να γίνει όταν αναλάβουν οι Γερμανοί τον ΟΤΕ που είναι και απο τη φύση τους πιο σκληροί σε διοικητικά, οικονομικά και οργανωτικά θέματα.  :Boxing:  :Chair:  :Hammered:  :Tease:

----------


## Jazzer

Καθόλου ευχάριστες αυτές οι εξελίξεις για εργαζόμενους, πελάτες αλλά και για τον ανταγωνισμό.  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

Για τους πελάτες συμφωνώ. Για τον ανταγωνισμό διαφωνώ. Θέλουμε υγιή αγορά.

----------


## thanos_thalis

ρε παιδια ο ομιλος Altec οπως παρουσιαζει στοιχεια στην επιτροπη κεφαλαιαγορας δειχνει αυξανομενη κερδοφορια! ειναι τρελοι οι ανθρωποι και δεν ξεχρεωνουν τις οφειλες τους? η altectelecoms ηταν ζημιογονα με 220χιλ.ε αλλα ολος ο ομιλος ηταν κερδοφορος κοντα στα 2εκ.ε! τι γινετε?

----------


## emeliss

Κάθε τσέπη είναι διαφορετική. Εξάλλου όταν μπορείς και δεν πληρώνεις χωρίς συνέπειες, γιατί να το κάνεις;

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ελπίζω να μην κλείσει. Έχω 2 χρόνια συνδρομή μαζί τους.

----------


## Producer

Γουστάρω άσχημα!

Ελπίζω για λουκέτο  :Smile:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Φάε την γλώσσα σου γκαντέμη.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν κλείνει έτσι απλά μια εταιρία. Μια σφαλιάρα έφαγε. Όχι σφαίρα.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ναι, αλλά lagάρει το σύστημα τώρα.  :Sad:

----------


## A_gamer

> Γουστάρω άσχημα!
> 
> Ελπίζω για λουκέτο


Θα σου απαντούσα όπως θα έπρεπε, αλλά δεν πάω για banιο με τα ρούχα.

----------


## guzel

και η ελλαδα χρωσταει 250δις  :Laughing: 

αλλα ο οτε εχει το γνωστο νταβατζιλικι του παρελθοντος ,εχει και το θρασος να μιλαει για αθεμυτο ανταγωνισμο.. με τις πρακτικες που κανει σκοτωνει τις εταιριες αρα και τον ανταγωνισμο.. ποιος θα εμπιστευτει πλεον αλτεκ για νεα συνδεση ? :Thumb down:

----------


## emeliss

Τι λες ρε guzel. Ας πλήρωναν αν δεν ήθελαν να χαλάσουν την εικόνα τους. Ευκαιρίες είχαν πολλές.

Η έλλειψη σοβαρότητας φαίνεται από την ανακοίνωση της altec.



> ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ - ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ
> 22/8/2008
> 
> Σε περίπτωση που δεν δρομολογείται η κλήση σας, μπορείτε να πληκτρολογήσετε το 1777 πριν από τον αριθμό που καλείτε. Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι η χρέωση για αυτές τις κλήσεις θα γίνει από τον ΟΤΕ, βάση του επίσημου ανακοινωμένου τιμοκαταλόγου τους.


Ούτε λέξη γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην δρομολογείται η κλήση...

----------


## doomed

Δηλαδή και εγώ που έχω Altec *φοιτητικό* παίζει να μην έχω Internet όταν θα επιστρέψω από τις διακοπές σε λίγες μέρες; Καλά κατάλαβα;  :Thinking:

----------


## guzel

> Τι λες ρε guzel. Ας πλήρωναν αν δεν ήθελαν να χαλάσουν την εικόνα τους. Ευκαιρίες είχαν πολλές.


το μονο που θελει ο οτε ειναι να κλεινει η μια εταιρια μετα την αλλη θελει το γνωστο μονοπωλειο .. γιατι υπαρχει δημοσιοποιηση απο τον οτε ? δεν καταλαβαινω...

χρειαζομαστε ακομη και τους πιο μικρους (altec ,teledome)

----------


## golity

Και εγώ σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι σέρνεται και σύμπαν και αναρωτιόμουν... σιγά σιγά να φτιάχνω τις βαλίτσες μου  :Sad: 

*Δελτίο Τύπου:*Σημαντική βελτίωση παρουσιάζουν τα αποτελέσματα της ALTEC ΑΒΕΕ το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2008 σε σύγκριση με το αντίστοιχο διάστημα του περασμένου έτους, όπως αυτά αποτυπώνονται στις οικονομικές καταστάσεις.


Πιο συγκεκριμένα, τα κέρδη μετά από φόρους διαμορφώθηκαν σε € 1,73 εκ., έναντι € 0,87 εκ. πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2007, σημειώνοντας αύξηση κατά 98,3%...

*Αποτελέσματα A' τριμήνου 2008 ομίλου Altec*

Κατά τα άλλα είχε κέρδη! Επενδύσεις δεν κάνει, τότε τι κάνει αντί να πληρώνει τις οφειλές της;  :Mad: 




> Α, και παρατήρησε κανείς ότι λίγο καιρό μετά από την απόκτηση της Σούλας Έβανς έγινε αυτό;


Ο Μητσοτάκης πιο γουρλίδικος είναι!

----------


## guzel

> Δηλαδή και εγώ που έχω Altec *φοιτητικό* παίζει να μην έχω Internet όταν θα επιστρέψω από τις διακοπές σε λίγες μέρες; Καλά κατάλαβα;


οριστε τη δημιουργει ο οτε ,

----------


## emeliss

Χρειαζόμαστε *υγιή* ανταγωνισμό. Όχι μικρούς που δεν επενδύουν και απλά πάνε για αρπακτές. Η διαφορά είναι τεράστια.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> οριστε τη δημιουργει ο οτε ,


τι δημιουργεί μία εταιρία που δεν σέβεται τους πελάτες της.

----------


## panteraz

> Γουστάρω άσχημα!
> 
> Ελπίζω για λουκέτο


Τώρα θα σου έλεγα και εγώ τίποτα άλλα έχε χάρη... Έχουμε τον πόνο μας έχουμε και τον κάθε άσχετο να μας λέει τις βλακείες του.

Πάντως η κατάσταση είναι άσχημη.. Σέρνεται απίστευτα σε σχέση με πριν.. Ελπίζω να τα πληρώσουν... Μέχρι τώρα κανένα παράπονο δεν είχα γμτ.. Ποιος μας μάτιαξε...

----------


## jenny

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι με τις τιμές που έχει ο ΠΟΤΕ η Άλτεκ είναι ο μόνος λόγος για να μείνει κανείς στο δίκτυό του. Είναι ο μόνος λόγος που εξακολουθώ να πληρώνω τα υπέρογκα πάγια του ΟΤΕ μόνο και μόνο για να επωφελούμαι των προσφορών της Άλτεκ. Γιατί αν το κοιτάξουμε οικονομικά δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα.. :Thumb down:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Βαρέθηκα να σέρνομαι και μπαίνω με Forthnet. Καθαρά lag της Altec είναι.  :Sad:

----------


## golity

Σήμερα με το voip και το ίντερνετ είχα τρελλά lags και διακοπές, άλλα έλεγα ότι κάποιο πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει και θα στρώσει, μέχρι που είδα το άρθρο στο adslgr  :Sad: 

EDIT:
Και μια ερώτηση...

αν κάποιος κάνει αλλαγή πάροχου, πρέπει να μπει στην διαδικασία να κάνει πρώτα διακοπή στην altec και μετά διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης στον νέο ή μπορεί να πάει κατευθείαν στον νέο πάροχο και αυτός να κανονίσει τα της διακοπής και ενεργοποίησης;

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι με τις τιμές που έχει ο ΠΟΤΕ η Άλτεκ είναι ο μόνος λόγος για να μείνει κανείς στο δίκτυό του. Είναι ο μόνος λόγος που εξακολουθώ να πληρώνω τα υπέρογκα πάγια του ΟΤΕ μόνο και μόνο για να επωφελούμαι των προσφορών της Άλτεκ. Γιατί αν το κοιτάξουμε οικονομικά δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα..


+1 :One thumb up:

----------


## guzel

ναι η κατασταση ειναι πραγματικα ασχημη 

@emeliss συμφωνω οτι θελουμε υγιη ανταγωνισμο αλλα αν ο οτε ηταν ενταξει θα φροντιζε να εβγαζε αρκετους μηνες νωριτερα μια ανακοινωση για την ασυνεπεια της αλτεκ απεναντι του ετσι ωστε να γνωριζουν οι χρηστες της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας ωστε μην προχωρουν σε νεες συνδεσεις..

μια ανακοινωση που ενημερωνει απλα για διακοπη κυκλωματων δεν οφελει κανεναν.. ιντερνετ πουλαει ,λιγη υπευθυνοτητα για τους χρηστες ανεξαρτητα παροχου απο ολους επιβαλλεται

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι με τις τιμές που έχει ο ΠΟΤΕ η Άλτεκ είναι ο μόνος λόγος για να μείνει κανείς στο δίκτυό του. Είναι ο μόνος λόγος που εξακολουθώ να πληρώνω τα υπέρογκα πάγια του ΟΤΕ μόνο και μόνο για να επωφελούμαι των προσφορών της Άλτεκ. Γιατί αν το κοιτάξουμε οικονομικά δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα..


Ναι, είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό να του έρθει μπούμερανγκ.

Εγώ πάντως αν κλείσει η Altec θα βάλω Shared LLU...  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

> @emeliss συμφωνω οτι θελουμε υγιη ανταγωνισμο αλλα αν ο οτε ηταν ενταξει θα φροντιζε να εβγαζε αρκετους μηνες νωριτερα μια ανακοινωση για την ασυνεπεια της αλτεκ απεναντι του ετσι ωστε να γνωριζουν οι χρηστες της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας ωστε μην προχωρουν σε νεες συνδεσεις..


αυτό θα ήταν αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός

----------


## a66fm

ενώ τώρα που κατεβαζει διακόπτες Παρασκευη απογευμα δεν ειναι;;;

----------


## coroneus

Ο μόνος λόγος που παρέμενα στον ΟΤΕ ήταν οι υπηρεσίες που μου παρείχε η ALTEC. Αν αυτή κλείσει, τότε η αγορά double play από άλλη εταιρεία θα είναι μονόδρομος...

Υ.Γ. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο ότι η διακοπή έγινε Παρασκευή και χωρίς καμία προειδοποίηση προς τους καταναλωτές. Η ευθύνη βαραίνει κυρίως την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## JERY

Η Ελλαδα των 10,000,000 δεν μπορει να αντεξει τοσες εταιρειες,3 το πολυ 4 θα μεινουν στο τελος.
Η επενδυσεις για το double play ειναι τεραστιες και δεν θα εχουν κερδη για χρονια μεχρι να επικρατησουν στην αγορα

----------


## panteraz

Τώρα το συνειδιτοποίησα αυτο!!! Παρασκευή είναι.. Ωχ... Ωραίο σαββατοκύριακο θα έχουμε... και δίκιο να έχει ο ΟΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙΣ!

----------


## Tsene

ωχ και έχουμε static στη δουλειά.
βλέπω ότι μπαίνει με vpn. αργεί λίγο αλλά συνδέεται.

----------


## a66fm

κλείνεις αν ο κύριος σκοπός σου είναι να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις

----------


## kozi1989

> Να πληρωνουν τα χρεη τους φιλε.Δεν τους φταιει κανενας ειναι κανονας της αγορας


Συμφωνώ!Καλά τους έκανε! :One thumb up:

----------


## xmperop1

Ετσι να ξεκαθαρίζει σιγά σιγά ο χώρος.
Οποιος εισπράτει πρέπει να αποδίδει και τα χρέη του.
Μπίζνες κάνουνε και κονομάνε δεν χωράνε ούτε λύπηση ούτε συναισθηματισμοί.

----------


## jtsop

Τον ήπιαμε.... τουλάχιστον μας έμεινε το ido silver... Ελπίζω να πληρώσουν και να μην πάνε για λουκέτο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

RIP  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## sunandsky

Sorry παιδιά, αλλά κάπου πρέπει να κάνουμε και εμείς καταγγελία, σε κάποιους μπορεί να έμεινε το ido αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άλλοι που προπλήρωσαν πακέτο! Εμείς δλδ πρέπει να μείνουμε με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια, ειδικά έτσι όπως τη δουλειά δε βλέπω φως στο τούνελ!

Όσο για όσους χαίρονται no comment, δε λέω τίποτα, αλλά την πληρώνουν οι χρήστες τώρα, ας έβρισκε άλλο τρόπο ο ΟΤΕ να λύσει τις διαφορές του!

----------


## zig

Τι να έκανε ρε παιδιά δηλαδή? Να πήγαινε να δείρει τον Αθανασούλη? Και εντάξει καταλαβαίνω ότι όσοι έχουν σύνδεση αλτεκ έχουν πρόβλημα ΠΣΚ και αυτό είναι κακό, αλλά εγώ που είμαι μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ τι χρωστάω ο φουκαράς να χρηματοδοτώ τον Αθανασούλη?

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το ύψος των οφειλών εδώ ... http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...4/Article.aspx

----------


## jap

> Ο μόνος λόγος που παρέμενα στον ΟΤΕ ήταν οι υπηρεσίες που μου παρείχε η ALTEC. Αν αυτή κλείσει, τότε η αγορά double play από άλλη εταιρεία θα είναι μονόδρομος...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο ότι η διακοπή έγινε Παρασκευή και χωρίς καμία προειδοποίηση προς τους καταναλωτές. Η ευθύνη βαραίνει κυρίως την ΕΕΤΤ.


Ακριβώς έτσι! Εϊναι σαν να ντουφεκάει ο ΟΤΕ το πόδι του. 

Όσο για τους χαιρέκακους που λένε καλά τους κάνει, σε λίγο θα πάρουν φόρα κι αυτοί και θα λένε τα ίδια τα ασυμάζευτα που έλεγαν όταν έσκασε η είδηση για τη lannet - τη γνώμη μου την είπα τότε, δεν θα ξαναασχοληθώ. 

Η μόνη σημαντική διαφορά, αν τελικά έχει πρόβλημα η Altec, είναι ότι ίσως δεν θα έχει τόσες μαζικές ακυρώσεις, αφού οι περισσότεροι internet χρήστες της είναι ή δωρεάν ή με την προσφορά των 9,90 το μήνα. Όσο για την τηλεφωνία, τα πακέτα της altec ήταν τόσο χάλια που δεν πρέπει να έχει και πολλούς συνδρομητές.

----------


## emeliss

Ήταν η τελευταία λύση. Βάλτε τα με τον υπαίτιο, την altec

----------


## gravis

Σε οποιο μαγαζι μπαινει η Σουλα, το κλεινει  :Razz:  (ευτιχως εφυγε εγκαρως απο τον ΟΤΕ και καταφερε και εδωσε 24mbps) . Αλλα βασικα δεν φταει η σουλα μονο, γενικα η αλτεκ δεν τραβουσε.

----------


## geobest99

καλησπέρα και από εμένα,

εγώ δεν είμαι ούτε στην Altec αλλά ούτε στον Ο.Τ.Ε. .

κατα τη γνώμη μου κάλα έκανε ο Ο.Τ.Ε. δεν μπορεί η κάθε εταιρεία να απαιτεί απο τους πελάτες της αλλα αυτή να μήν είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις της.

Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. δεν είναι κοινωφελές ίδρυμα, Α.Ε. είναι και μάλιστα εισηγμένη στο Χ.Α.

Βαρέθηκα πια όπου μας συμφέρει έτσι και όπου όχι Γιουβέτσι !!!!!!!!!

----------


## logosof

Τα σέβη μου στον emeliss για τη σωστή εκτίμηση των πραγμάτων, την επιχειρηματολογία του και την ακριβέσταση διατύπωση. :One thumb up:

----------


## jtsop

Καλά ρε παιδιά λογικό είναι κάποια στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ να κατεβάσει τα κυκλώματα αν δεν εισπράττει. Το θέμα είναι ότι υπάρχουν και βλάκες που χαίρονται για την όλη κατάσταση! Αλλά το θέμα είναι εμείς που έχουμε προπληρώσει χάνουμε, στα @@ρια της Αλτεκ.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Γιατί τέτοιος πανικός?
Τους κατεβάσανε μερικούς διακόπτες, θεωρητικά χρήματα έχει ο όμιλος, θα τα πληρώσει και τέλος.
Δεν ήρθε η καταστροφή.

----------


## A_gamer

> RIP


Μη βιάζεσαι.




> Γιατί τέτοιος πανικός?
> Τους κατεβάσανε μερικούς διακόπτες, θεωρητικά χρήματα έχει ο όμιλος, θα τα πληρώσει και τέλος.
> Δεν ήρθε η καταστροφή.


+1. :One thumb up:

----------


## thanar

Ως συνδρομητής της Altec Telecoms, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω πως μέχρι σήμερα δεν είχα αντιμετωπίσει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Εδώ και ώρες όμως, το internet σέρνεται απίστευτα! Τα requests σε sites δεν πραγματοποιούνται πάντα, ενώ τα streaming mp3s που ακούω συνήθως μέσω iTunes (soma fm rulez!) διακόπτονται συνεχώς...

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το adslgr για να μην αναρρωτιόμαστε για ώρες τι φταίει... Να φανταστείτε βγήκα έξω να δω τον ουρανό, περιμένοντας κάποιο σέλας στο πλάτος μας, πράγμα που θα δικαιολογούσε απόλυτα τέτοιου είδους προβληματική λειτουργία, πιστεύω...

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Δείτε και αυτό..

Μυρίζομαι "τρικλοποδιά" από ΟΤΕ..

http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...4/Article.aspx

----------


## Anarki

Πάλι καλά που έχω στρωθεί στο διάβασμα για την εξεταστική και χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστα το internet προσωρινά  :Razz: 
Για να δούμε να θα έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα σε κανα 3-4 βδομάδες που τελειώνω, αλλιώς πάω σε κάποια λύση full LLU κι εγώ.

----------


## xmperop1

> Δείτε και αυτό..
> 
> Μυρίζομαι "τρικλοποδιά" από ΟΤΕ..
> 
> http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...4/Article.aspx


Καμία τρικλοποδιά, ζητάει όσα έχουν συμφωνηθεί ότι θα καταβληθούν από πλευράς Altec και μιλάμε για παλιά χρέη ( δηλ.είχε πληρώσει ποτέ η Altec?).
Μιλάμε για οφειλές των *20 εκατ. ευρώ, που οι ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της ανέρχονται στα 10,2 εκατ. ευρώ, εκ των οποίων είχε συμφωνηθεί τα 6 εκατ. να δοθούν cash και τα υπόλοιπα με εγγυητικές επιστολές τραπεζικών ιδρυμάτων και φυσικά κλασικά δεν αναγνωρίζει επιπλέον οφειλές ύψους 7,5 εκατ. ευρώ προς τον ΟΤΕ ένα σύστημα που το ακολούθησαν πολλοί πάροχοι και ουσιαστικά πάγωναν τις πληρωμές και εδιναν ψίχουλα ως έναντι*.
Δυστιχώς για αυτούς η ΕΕΤΤ φαίνεται δεν μπορούσε να κάνει άλλο τα στραβά μάτια εις όφελος του *ανταγωνισμού* και της *απελευθέρωσης της αγοράς*. 
*Αν ήθελε να πληρώσει τόσα χρόνια θα είχε πληρώσει* γιαυτό και ο ΟΤΕ τονίζει,
"παρά το γεγονός ότι όλο αυτό το διάστημα η ίδια εισέπραττε κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς των πελατών της".
Αλήθεια τα μεγαλοστελέχη της και τα προνόμια τους τα πληρώνει κανονικά από τους λογαριασμούς των πελατών της που εισέπρατε?

----------


## a66fm

μαλλον οι "φιλίες" που είχε κάνει η Ρουλα στον οτέ τώρα ξεπληρώνονται

----------


## Giama

Είναι που θα είχε και ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο σε λίγο καιρό...
Μας έκαψε η Altec, τη σύστησα και σε τόσους γνωστούς, έχω ν'ακούσω τώρα...

----------


## a66fm

ιδιόκτητο έχει και coolαρετε παιδιά δεν κλείνει

----------


## DoSMaN

Τι περίεργα πράγματα όμως κάθε φορά που ο πΟΤΕ κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση να γίνεται Παρασκευή...
Σίγουρα είναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ αυτό...

----------


## firegarden

Παιδια, να ρωτησω κατι. Αγορασα ενα Jetpack κι εχω στειλει τα χαρτια απο τις 19 Ιουλιου.Η Αλτεκ λεει οτι τα εστειλε στις 1 Αυγουστου στον Οτε κι ακομα να ενεργοποιηθω. Αν πχ κλεισει η Αλτεκ ή λογω των οφειλων, ο ΟΤΕ δεν προβει σε νεες ενεργοποιησεις, εγω πως μπορω να παρω τα χρηματα μου πισω;

----------


## avaya

ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ!ΑΠΟ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ... :Razz:

----------


## a66fm

> Τι περίεργα πράγματα όμως κάθε φορά που ο πΟΤΕ κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση να γίνεται Παρασκευή...
> Σίγουρα είναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ αυτό...


 οι προηγούμενες διακοπες έγιναν ΤΡΙΤΗ και οχι Παρασκευη
εδω είπαμε είναι χρωστούμενα της Ρούλας που ζητάνε πληρωμή όχι μόνο της άλτεκ :Whistle:

----------


## geopyth

@α@ρια μεντολες.... Ο πΟΤΕΣ έχει κανει τα παντα για να μην έχει ανταγωνισμό, δεν λεω, δεν γίνεται να παιζουν 15 εταιρειες, αλλά ουτε και τα νταβατζιλικια του πΟΤΕ για να κλησει τους παντες... τους πληρουμε τοσα χρονια, παγια, ΑΡΥΣ, την ISDN την φαγαμε με το ζορι... επρεπε βλεπετε να πουλησει τα netmod, αν γινει καμια στραβη και κληση η Altec θα παω σε άλλη εταιρεια, δεν ξανασκαω φραγκο στους Δημοσιους του πΟΤΕ. :Razz:

----------


## Fragkiskos.K

> Παιδια, να ρωτησω κατι. Αγορασα ενα Jetpack κι εχω στειλει τα χαρτια απο τις 19 Ιουνιου.Η Αλτεκ λεει οτι τα εστειλε στις 1 Αυγουστου στον Οτε κι ακομα να ενεργοποιηθω. Αν πχ κλεισει η Αλτεκ ή λογω των οφειλων, ο ΟΤΕ δεν προβει σε νεες ενεργοποιησεις, εγω πως μπορω να παρω τα χρηματα μου πισω;


Και το δικό μου Jetpack άργησε λίγο να ενεργοποιηθεί. απο ΟΤΕ μου είχαν πει οτι δεν προλαβαίνουν να ενεργοποιούν Jetpack. Έχουν πήξει στις αιτήσεις απο την Altec  και δεν προλαβαίνουν να τις ενεργοποιούν. Είναι και καλοκαίρι...

----------


## ToSofoPaidi

_...Εχθές, Πέμπτη, η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ έστειλε επιστολή προς την εταιρία, από την οποία ζητούσε να της καταβληθεί ολόκληρο το ποσόν των ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών μέχρι σήμερα, Παρασκευή. Αίτημα το οποίο ήταν ανέφικτο να υλοποιηθεί, όπως αναφέρουν εκπρόσωποι των τραπεζικών ιδρυμάτων.
Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες, η Altec το τελευταίο δίμηνο βρισκόταν σε διαπραγματεύσεις με τον ΟΤΕ και μόλις χθες, παρουσία των δύο πλευρών, εκπρόσωποι τραπεζικών ιδρυμάτων δεσμεύτηκαν για την κάλυψη των 4,2 εκατ. ευρώ. Ωστόσο ο ΟΤΕ έθεσε ασφυκτικό χρονοδιάγραμμα αποπληρωμής των ληξιπρόθεσμών οφειλών, εντός 24ώρου, γεγονός που κατέστη αδύνατον και οδήγησε στην διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων, σύμφωνα πάντα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες..._ 
Νομίζω πως ο ΟΤΕ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν παίζει δίκαια & ουσιαστικά προβοκάρει με τη λογική πως πολλοί χρήστες θα δυσαρεστηθούν, αρνητική διαφήμιση θα υπάρξει, ενώ παράλληλα θα εισπράξει και κάποιο μέρος των οφειλών υπό την παρούσα πίεση.

Άποψη μου, μεγάλη ευθύνη φέρει η ΕΕΤΤ η οποία δεν έχει θέσει σοβαρό και αυστηρό πλαίσιο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, παρά τα παραδείγματα προηγουμένων μηνών...

----------


## avaya

> _...Εχθές, Πέμπτη, η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ έστειλε επιστολή προς την εταιρία, από την οποία ζητούσε να της καταβληθεί ολόκληρο το ποσόν των ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών μέχρι σήμερα, Παρασκευή. Αίτημα το οποίο ήταν ανέφικτο να υλοποιηθεί, όπως αναφέρουν εκπρόσωποι των τραπεζικών ιδρυμάτων.
> Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες, η Altec το τελευταίο δίμηνο βρισκόταν σε διαπραγματεύσεις με τον ΟΤΕ και μόλις χθες, παρουσία των δύο πλευρών, εκπρόσωποι τραπεζικών ιδρυμάτων δεσμεύτηκαν για την κάλυψη των 4,2 εκατ. ευρώ. Ωστόσο ο ΟΤΕ έθεσε ασφυκτικό χρονοδιάγραμμα αποπληρωμής των ληξιπρόθεσμών οφειλών, εντός 24ώρου, γεγονός που κατέστη αδύνατον και οδήγησε στην διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων, σύμφωνα πάντα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες..._ 
> Νομίζω πως ο ΟΤΕ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν παίζει δίκαια & ουσιαστικά προβοκάρει με τη λογική πως πολλοί χρήστες θα δυσαρεστηθούν, αρνητική διαφήμιση θα υπάρξει, ενώ παράλληλα θα εισπράξει και κάποιο μέρος των οφειλών υπό την παρούσα πίεση.
> 
> Άποψη μου, μεγάλη ευθύνη φέρει η ΕΕΤΤ η οποία δεν έχει θέσει σοβαρό και αυστηρό πλαίσιο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, παρά τα παραδείγματα προηγουμένων μηνών...







Σωστοοοοος!!!Απλα ο οτε παει να τους κλεισει ολους!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ναι φυσικά...  :Parrot:

----------


## zeppelin

όλες δεν χρωστάν στον ΟΤΕ; Πόσα όμως ο καθένας;
Πως μπορούμε να ξέρουμε who is next? για να μην πάμε σε αυτούς!!

ΥΓ. αν κάποιος για παράδειγμα έχει συμβόλαιο και πχ ακόμα 4 μήνες μαζί με την altec, τώρα τι κάνει; συνεχίζει να πληρώνει κανονικά δίχως σωστή υπηρεσία ή φεύγει; Και αν φύγει πληρώνει τέλος απενεργοποίησης;;;;

----------


## Giama

Η Lannet και η Altec είναι οι εταιρείες που είχαν τα μεγαλύτερα χρέη προς τον ΟΤΕ ή με τυχαία σειρά τους κατεβάζει τους διακόπτες; Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος πίνακας με τα χρέη κάθε εταιρείας προς τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## crypter

> Σωστοοοοος!!!Απλα ο οτε παει να τους κλεισει ολους!


δεν νομιζω ετσι και αλλιως η altec ειχε οφειλομενα χρεη εδω και αρκετο καιρο (νομιζω ειχε συζητηθει σε παρομοιο νημα καπου στα τελη ιουνιου )

----------


## xmperop1

> ιδιόκτητο έχει και coolαρετε παιδιά δεν κλείνει


HELLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ιδιόκτητο???????????????

----------


## avaya

εχει ιδιοκτητο σε φαση πειραματικη παιδια!

----------


## jtsop

καλά μη βάζεις και το χέρι σου στη φωτιά! Έτσι λέγανε και για τον Πουλιάδη...




> ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ!ΑΠΟ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ...

----------


## A_gamer

> HELLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ιδιόκτητο???????????????


Πρέπει να εννοεί κάτι συνεγκαταστάσεις που σύμφωνα με τις φήμες έχει ήδη έτοιμες (με DSLAM κ.λπ.).

----------


## xmperop1

> @α@ρια μεντολες.... Ο πΟΤΕΣ έχει κανει τα παντα για να μην έχει ανταγωνισμό, δεν λεω, δεν γίνεται να παιζουν 15 εταιρειες, αλλά ουτε και τα νταβατζιλικια του πΟΤΕ για να κλησει τους παντες... τους πληρουμε τοσα χρονια, παγια, ΑΡΥΣ, την ISDN την φαγαμε με το ζορι... επρεπε βλεπετε να πουλησει τα netmod, αν γινει καμια στραβη και κληση η Altec θα παω σε άλλη εταιρεια, δεν ξανασκαω φραγκο στους Δημοσιους του πΟΤΕ.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226454

........Auto merged post: xmperop1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εχει ιδιοκτητο σε φαση πειραματικη παιδια!


ΧΑ!!!!!! :ROFL:

----------


## Producer

> εχει ιδιοκτητο σε φαση πειραματικη παιδια!


Ναί... αμέ!  Μετά απο 1 χρόνο, η ZTE ήρθε και μάζεψε ακόμη και τα πιλοτικά equipments αφού δεν είχε πάρει φράγκο... Για ψάξτο...

Ας μην αναφερθούμε στο θέμα... και στα 10 mn € που πήραν απο το Δημόσιο χρήμα για "αναπτυξιακό" έργο... Καλά κρασιά...

----------


## jap

> Η Lannet και η Altec είναι οι εταιρείες που είχαν τα μεγαλύτερα χρέη προς τον ΟΤΕ ή με τυχαία σειρά τους κατεβάζει τους διακόπτες; Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος πίνακας με τα χρέη κάθε εταιρείας προς τον ΟΤΕ;


Τα χρωστούμενα δεν είναι γνωστά. Με βάση τα μεγέθη (συνδρομητές, ζημιές, δανεισμός), άλλος έχει σειρά. Άλλο το φούντο, άλλο το κατέβασμα των διακοπτών από ΟΤΕ.

----------


## xmperop1

> Ναί... αμέ!  Μετά απο 1 χρόνο, η ZTE ήρθε και μάζεψε ακόμη και τα πιλοτικά equipments αφού δεν είχε πάρει φράγκο... Για ψάξτο...
> 
> Ας μην αναφερθούμε στο θέμα... και στα 10 mn € που πήραν απο το Δημόσιο χρήμα για "αναπτυξιακό" έργο... Καλά κρασιά...


Και να μη ξεχνιόμαστε εισέπρατε κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς των πελατών της. :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

Ή είναι απαράδεκτα θρασείς ή ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει μερικές μεγάλες χοντράδες. Ψηφίζω το πρώτο.

Απάντηση του Ομίλου Altec: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226789

----------


## a66fm

> HELLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ιδιόκτητο???????????????


http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...&pubid=1485221




> εντός του 2008 θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της επένδυσης που υλοποιείται την περίοδο αυτή για τη δημιουργία ιδιόκτητης υποδομής (ULL και οπτικές ίνες). Με την ολοκλήρωση της επένδυσης η Altec Telecoms θα διαθέτει 123 ιδιόκτητους κόμβους, και θα καλύπτει πληθυσμιακά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της χώρας


http://www.otenet.gr/portal/portal/i..._doview=970381



> η Altec Telecoms «τρέχει» ήδη τριετές επενδυτικό πλάνο ύψους 32,96 εκατ.ευρώ, με στόχο τη δημιουργία ιδιόκτητου τηλεπικοινωνι ακού δικτύου, που θα της επιτρέψει από τα τέλη του φθινοπώρου να παρέχει Αδεσμοποίητη Πρόσβαση στον Τοπικό Βρόγχο (LLU) σε οικιακούς και μικρομεσαίους πελάτες (σσ μέχρι σήμερα έχει εστιάσει στο εταιρικό κομμάτι). Σε ενημερωτική συνάντηση με εκπροσώπους του τύπου, η κυρία Έβανς γνωστοποίησε ότι στο πλαίσιο της δημιουργίας ιδιόκτητου δικτύου η Altec Telecoms έχει ήδη δημιουργήσει 11 κόμβους

----------


## Giama

> Ή είναι απαράδεκτα θρασείς ή ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει μερικές μεγάλες χοντράδες. Ψηφίζω το πρώτο.
> 
> Απάντηση του Ομίλου Altec: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226789


Έχει πλάκα η σύγκριση αυτής της απάντησης με την αντίστοιχη απάντηση της Lannet πριν περίπου 2 μήνες που ευχαριστούσε και τον ΟΤΕ για τις προσπάθειές του να βρεθεί λύση στο πρόβλημα.

Αλήθεια, έτσι για να προετοιμαζόμαστε για τα χειρότερα αν έρθουν κι από τα μέρη μας, η κατάσταση στη Lannet αυτή τη στιγμή ποιά είναι για τους συνδρομητές της; Σέρνονται και ακούνε υποσχέσεις ότι σύντομα θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα;

----------


## jap

> Αλήθεια, έτσι για να προετοιμαζόμαστε για τα χειρότερα αν έρθουν κι από τα μέρη μας, η κατάσταση στη Lannet αυτή τη στιγμή ποιά είναι για τους συνδρομητές της; Σέρνονται και ακούνε υποσχέσεις ότι σύντομα θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα;


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε μείνει πολλοί, δεν σερνόμαστε πλέον, μόνο καμιά φορά θέλει redial για να βγει γραμμή. Α, και δεν πληρώνουμε μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει η κατάσταση, η εταιρεία ούτε έχει κλείσει ούτε τίποτα...

----------


## Producer

Ένα είναι (σχεδόν) σίγουρο: Ο ΟΤΕ (DT) δεν θα κατέβαζε τους διακόπτες εάν δεν ήταν νομικά καλυμμένος.

Όσο και να φωνάζουν για δικαστήρια.. όλο και κάποιος όρος στο συμβόλαιό τους με τον ΟΤΕ (DT) θα υπάρχει που θα περιγράφει αυτές τις ενέργειες σε περιπτώσεις μη αποπληρωμής χρεών...

Γεια σου ρε Deutsche Telecom !  :One thumb up:   Αγοράζω μετοχές ΟΤΕ (DT) άμεσα !!!11one!!11!!  :ROFL:

----------


## da59190

H forthnet έχει χρέη; Έτσι για να ξέρουμε.  :Laughing:

----------


## axi

Διαβάζοντας την ανακοίνωση της altec τα βλέπω χλωμά τα πράγματα.
Ασυνενοησία κι από τις δύο πλευρές και ο ΟΤΕ αδιάλακτος.
Και ποιος θα μείνει σε μια εταιρεία που τη σαμποτάρει ο παροχός της?
Οι εναλλακτικοί θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους.

----------


## panteraz

> Διαβάζοντας την ανακοίνωση της altec τα βλέπω χλωμά τα πράγματα.
> Ασυνενοησία κι από τις δύο πλευρές και ο ΟΤΕ αδιάλακτος.
> Και ποιος θα μείνει σε μια εταιρεία που τη σαμποτάρει ο παροχός της?
> Οι εναλλακτικοί θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους.


Και εγώ αυτό βλέπω. Μετά και την ανακοίνωση της ALTEC πλέον είναι ξεκάθαρο το νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ και το ότι το Σαββατοκύριακο θα μείνω χωρίς σωστό νετ...

----------


## Giama

> Διαβάζοντας την ανακοίνωση της altec τα βλέπω χλωμά τα πράγματα.
> Ασυνενοησία κι από τις δύο πλευρές και ο ΟΤΕ αδιάλακτος.
> Και ποιος θα μείνει σε μια εταιρεία που τη σαμποτάρει ο παροχός της?
> Οι εναλλακτικοί θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους.


Απ'την άλλη από την ανακοίνωση της Altec βλέπουμε (να λέει) ότι έχει έρθει σε συνεννόηση με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες και έχει βρει τα χρήματα για να πληρώσει, σε αντίθεση με τη Lannet που δεν έβρισκε φράγκο. Αυτό δίνει κάποια ελπίδα (ή απλά *θέλω* να δίνει και μου φαίνεται αισιόδοξο!  :Razz: )

----------


## xmperop1

> http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...&pubid=1485221
> 
> 
> http://www.otenet.gr/portal/portal/i..._doview=970381


Αυτά διστυχώς είναι για να μπορέσει να πουληθεί.
Το έχει χάσει το τρένο και πιστεύετε ότι θέλετε.

----------


## Producer

> Και εγώ αυτό βλέπω. Μετά και την ανακοίνωση της ALTEC πλέον είναι ξεκάθαρο το νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ και το ότι το Σαββατοκύριακο θα μείνω χωρίς σωστό νετ...


Σου εύχομαι να μην ανοίξεις επιχείρηση και να σε φεσώσουν... Τότε θα δεις πόσο ξεκάθαρο είναι το "νταβατζιλίκι" του κακοπληρωτή...

Επίσης: η ιστορία είναι πολύ παλιά με τα χρωστούμενα του συγκεκριμένου καφενείου και εάν ήσουν ξένος επενδυτής (βλέπε DT, Stock Exchange GR+US) θα ήθελες maximum gain απο την επένδυσή σου και όχι χρεώγραφα.

Ιδιωτικό δεν το θέλαμε τον ΟΤΕ? Να τας μας τώρα! (και καλά κάναμε, αλλά να μην φωνάζουμε)

----------


## A_gamer

> Ιδιωτικό δεν το θέλαμε τον ΟΤΕ? Να τας μας τώρα! (και καλά κάναμε, αλλά να μην φωνάζουμε)


Γιατί, νομίζεις πως με μόνο μέτοχο το κράτος ο ΟΤΕ θα αντιδρούσε διαφορετικά;  :ROFL:  Δικαίωμά σου να πιστεύεις ό,τι θες.

----------


## Producer

> Γιατί, νομίζεις πως με μόνο μέτοχο το κράτος ο ΟΤΕ θα αντιδρούσε διαφορετικά;  Δικαίωμά σου να πιστεύεις ό,τι θες.


Χρόνια τώρα έκανε τη κότα ο ΟΤΕ... Αλλάζουν οι καιροί σιγά σιγά... (δες τα litigations της DT και μετά μιλάμε)

----------


## matrix1

Τεχνικα αποτελεσματα:
Η ταχυτητα απο 15Mbps εχει πεσει στα 200Kbps και μαλιστα με διακυμανσεις (απο 100Kbps ως 250Kbps).
Δεν εχω  (εγω συγκεκριμενα) απλα προβλημα δρομολογησης των κλησεων (εχω προεπιλογη φορεα αλτεκ): Ο οτε προφανως -δεν ξερω αν το εχει κανει η ιδια η αλτεκ επειδη επεσε το συστημα, μαλλον ο ΟΤΕ πιστευω οτι το εκανε "σκοπιμα" - *εχει ακυρωσει την προεπιλογη φορεα*. Οι κλησεις χωρις να βαζω προθεμα 1777, οπως ειναι, γινονται μεσω οτε. 
*Απλο τεστ για να το δειτε οσοι ειχατε σταθερη αλτεκ*; Καλεστε απο το σταθερο σας ενα κινητο vodafone (νομιζω και cosmote) που ολοι ξερουμε οτι δεν εδιχνε τον αριθμο του σταθερου - δεν υπηρχε αναγvωριση παρα μονο σε wind κινητα. Τωρα το κινητο διχνει τον αριθμο του σταθερου πραγμα που γινοταν οταν εβαζες μπροστα το προθεμα 1777...

----------


## kriti

και πριν ενα μηνα προπληρωσα πακετο jetpack 70 ευρω για 7 μηνες τι κανουμε τωρα ψαχνω για αλλο παροχο ?θα ξαναπαω οτε μαλλον σε αυτον ποιος θα κατεβασει τους διακοπτες? :ROFL:

----------


## matrix1

> Γιατί, νομίζεις πως με μόνο μέτοχο το κράτος ο ΟΤΕ θα αντιδρούσε διαφορετικά;  Δικαίωμά σου να πιστεύεις ό,τι θες.


Σαφως εχει αμεση σχεση με την ιδιωτικοποιηση. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο το οτι εγινε τωρα. 
Το χρημα ειναι ο μονος στοχος του καθε ιδιωτη, ενω του κρατους δεν ειναι (ηταν). Αλλο "κοινης ωφελειας" (εστω και πολλες φορες μονο κατ' 'ονομα) και αλλο μια επιχειρηση συσσωρευσης  κεφαλαιου (ιδιωτης).

........Auto merged post: matrix1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> και πριν ενα μηνα προπληρωσα πακετο jetpack 70 ευρω για 7 μηνες τι κανουμε τωρα ψαχνω για αλλο παροχο ?θα ξαναπαω οτε μαλλον σε αυτον ποιος θα κατεβασει τους διακοπτες?


Τι να πουμε και οσοι δωσαμε 300 για τα 2 χρονια ιντερνετ; Το ido silver ηταν το δωρο και οχι το ιντερνετ για πολλους. Το ido ειναι στην κουτα του ακομα! Ποσα pc να δουλευεις ταυτοχρονα; 2; 3; παραπανω δεν παει...

----------


## A_gamer

> Χρόνια τώρα έκανε τη κότα ο ΟΤΕ... Αλλάζουν οι καιροί σιγά σιγά... (δες τα litigations της DT και μετά μιλάμε)





> Σαφως εχει αμεση σχεση με την ιδιωτικοποιηση. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο το οτι εγινε τωρα.


Δηλαδή τη Sparknet η DT την έκλεισε;

----------


## Producer

Για να μη κοροϊδευόμαστε πάντως, το "χτύπημα" είναι τεράστιο...

Τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα 6μήνου ανακοινώνονται την επόμενη εβδομάδα και σε συνολικό επίπεδο ομίλου αναμένονται άσχημα νέα...
Η μετοχή της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας καρκινοβατεί στα χαμηλά έτους εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό
Έχουν επηρεαστεί αρκετά μεγάλοι πελάτες (απο εξωτερικό δεν "βλέπω" πολλά hosted sites)
Άσε το μπάχαλο της Δευτέρας για τους εταιρικούς πελάτες (δημόσιο κλπ)

Ελπίζω να προλάβετε να πουλήσετε τη Δευτέρα το πρωί όσες μετοχές έχετε lol  :ROFL:  (disclaimer: don't take my statements as investment advise... they offer no securities  :Razz: )

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Αν όντως ισχύουν αυτά που ισχυρίζεται η Altec, μιλάμε όντως για καταχρηστική και μονοπωλιακή τακτική απο μεριάς ΟΤΕ.
Χτυπάς αυτόν που φοβάσαι..

στην περίπτωση της Lannet στην ανάποδη κάνουν το πάν για να πάρουν έστω και ψίχουλα απο μια εταιρία που φυτοζωεί.(Ουκ αν λάβεις βέβαια, παρά του μή έχοντως)

Τους έχει πάει λίγο αίμα μάλλον στον ΟΤΕ, γιατί με την προσφορά 9,90 για 24Mbit, πρέπει να έχουν πήξει στις αιτήσεις απο μεριάς Altec.

----------


## matrix1

> ....
> 
> Ιδιωτικό δεν το θέλαμε τον ΟΤΕ? Να τας μας τώρα! (και καλά κάναμε, αλλά να μην φωνάζουμε)


Οσοι τον ηθελαν ιδιωτικο "καλα να παθουν"

Οσοι δεν τον θελαμε και ξεραμε τι εχουμε να παθουμε απο τις ιδιωτικοποιησεις τι φταιμε; Μια ζωη βεβαια το "χλωρα" καιγονται με τα "ξερα"...

Καλη σας νυχτα... οπως θα ελεγε και ο Μακης... 

Ειναι και αργα...

----------


## a66fm

> Για να μη κοροϊδευόμαστε πάντως, το "χτύπημα" είναι τεράστιο...
> 
> Τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα 6μήνου ανακοινώνονται την επόμενη εβδομάδα και σε συνολικό επίπεδο ομίλου αναμένονται άσχημα νέα...
> Η μετοχή της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας καρκινοβατεί στα χαμηλά έτους εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό
> Έχουν επηρεαστεί αρκετά μεγάλοι πελάτες (απο εξωτερικό δεν "βλέπω" πολλά hosted sites)
> Άσε το μπάχαλο της Δευτέρας για τους εταιρικούς πελάτες (δημόσιο κλπ)
> 
> Ελπίζω να προλάβετε να πουλήσετε τη Δευτέρα το πρωί όσες μετοχές έχετε lol  (disclaimer: don't take my statements as investment advise... they offer no securities )


ευτυχώς που συμφωνούμε οτι το τελευταιο πράγμα που ενδιαφέρει τον οτε ειναι τα χρήματα που του χρωστάει

........Auto merged post: a66fm πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτά διστυχώς είναι για να μπορέσει να πουληθεί.
> Το έχει χάσει το τρένο και πιστεύετε ότι θέλετε.


οκ!   :Wink:

----------


## golity

Αν δεν αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα σύντομα, λυπάμαι τους υπαλλήλους του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου που στην κυριολεξία θα πάρει φωτιά...

αλήθεια δοκίμασε κανείς να πάρει να δούμε τι επίσημη απάντηση δίνουν για το πρόβλημα;  :Wink:

----------


## Producer

> ευτυχώς που συμφωνούμε οτι το τελευταιο πράγμα που ενδιαφέρει τον οτε ειναι τα χρήματα που του χρωστάει


Ενώ η Altec "καίγεται" να αποπληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις της που είναι η πηγή του προβλήματος που η ίδια δημιούργησε...

Για δες τι γράφουν:

"Έτσι, η εταιρεία μας, σε συνεννόηση με τις πιστώτριες Τράπεζες, κατέθεσε προχθές, Πέμπτη, πρόταση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για την καταβολή, σε μετρητά και εγγυητικές επιστολές, ποσού ύψους 10,2 εκ. Ευρώ, καλύπτοντας το σύνολο σχεδόν των ληξιπροθέσμων απαιτήσεών του"

"Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εν τέλει επιχειρεί να αποτρέψει οποιαδήποτε δυνατότητα της εταιρείας μας να αποπληρώσει τα οφειλόμενα, ενώ ακυρώνει κάθε προσπάθεια να εξοφληθεί και ο ίδιος"

Τσιμουδιά για το πότε και αν τελικά θα πληρώσουν (εάν δεχθούμε ότι ήταν πραγματικά διατεθιμένοι και δεν ήταν μια επανάλληψη)... Ας τα ρίξουμε στο κόκκορα που λέγεται "προσπάθεια εξόντωσης" και ας επαναλάβουμε τις υποσχέσεις που είχαμε δώσει στο παρεθλόν ότι και καλά θα πληρώσουμε κάποτε (ίσως στις 32 του μηνός)... Σιγά μη κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες ο ΟΤΕ... Αμ δε!

Είναι προφανές ότι τους έπιασαν σε κατάσταση πανικού σήμερα όταν πραγματικά έπεσαν τα κυκλώματα... δε πιστεύω να το περιμένανε... Ακόμη και την ανακοίνωση του ομίλου την υπογράφουν λάθος (σαν Δ.Σ. telecoms=θυγατρική και όχι ο όμιλος που κάνει την ανακοίνωση)

----------


## billgeo

> Ένα είναι (σχεδόν) σίγουρο: Ο ΟΤΕ (DT) δεν θα κατέβαζε τους διακόπτες εάν δεν ήταν νομικά καλυμμένος.
> 
> Όσο και να φωνάζουν για δικαστήρια.. όλο και κάποιος όρος στο συμβόλαιό τους με τον ΟΤΕ (DT) θα υπάρχει που θα περιγράφει αυτές τις ενέργειες σε περιπτώσεις μη αποπληρωμής χρεών...



Συμφωνω...

Το "θα σε παω στα δικαστηρια" ειναι πολυ κοινος ορος σε τετοιες "επιστολες προς τον αντιπαλο".
Δεν σημαινουν και πολλα.

Γενικα θα πρεπει να περιμενουμε και να δουμε.

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα κανει πισω στα χρηματα που ζηταει.
(ειδικα τωρα που κατεφυγε στις διακοπες)

----------


## kacos7

> και πριν ενα μηνα προπληρωσα πακετο jetpack 70 ευρω για 7 μηνες τι κανουμε τωρα ψαχνω για αλλο παροχο ?θα ξαναπαω οτε μαλλον σε αυτον ποιος θα κατεβασει τους διακοπτες?



ομοίως σύντεκνε!!! Το απόγευμα που είδα κάποια νερά στο browzing το σκέφτηκα... αλλά δεν ήθελα να το πιστέψω!!! Τώρα μας βλέπω πάλι πίσω στον ΟΤΕ αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι άμεσα.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Αν δεν αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα σύντομα, λυπάμαι τους υπαλλήλους του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου που στην κυριολεξία θα πάρει φωτιά...
> 
> αλήθεια δοκίμασε κανείς να πάρει να δούμε τι επίσημη απάντηση δίνουν για το πρόβλημα;


Πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα τους έχει ενημερώσει κανείς αλλά όπως και να έχει τι παραπάνω επίσημο να σου πουν όταν έχει βγει ήδη επίσημη ανακοίνωση;;

Και τι θα τους πεις;; Πότε θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα;;
Κάποια στιγμή η 4net είχε πρόβλημα και είχε βάλει ηχητικό μήνυμα στο τηλ. κέντρο της. Μπορεί να βάλει και η Altec.

Ας ελπίσουμε όλα τα προβλήματα να λυθούν και να επιστρέψουμε στον φυσιολογικό μας ρυθμό.

----------


## Iannis

Λαναράς Αθανασούλης Who's next? :Whistle:

----------


## a66fm

> Τσιμουδιά για το πότε και αν τελικά θα πληρώσουν (εάν δεχθούμε ότι ήταν πραγματικά διατεθιμένοι και δεν ήταν μια επανάλληψη)... Ας τα ρίξουμε στο κόκκορα που λέγεται "προσπάθεια εξόντωσης" και ας επαναλάβουμε τις υποσχέσεις που είχαμε δώσει στο παρεθλόν ότι και καλά θα πληρώσουμε κάποτε (ίσως στις 32 του μηνός)... Σιγά μη κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες ο ΟΤΕ... Αμ δε!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Είναι προφανές ότι τους έπιασαν σε κατάσταση πανικού σήμερα όταν πραγματικά έπεσαν τα κυκλώματα... δε πιστεύω να το περιμένανε... Ακόμη και την ανακοίνωση του ομίλου την υπογράφουν λάθος (σαν Δ.Σ. telecoms=θυγατρική και όχι ο όμιλος που κάνει την ανακοίνωση)


κοιτα να δείς που και ο οτε εκανε λαθος και στην δική του ανακοινωση λέει οτι έκοψε τα κυκλώματα της altec telecoms 



> *Δελτίο Τύπου:*Αθήνα, 22 Αυγούστου 2008 
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει ότι έχει προχωρήσει σε προσωρινή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms λόγω ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών της προς τον ΟΤΕ και αδυναμίας της να ανταποκριθεί στις συμβατικές της οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, παρά το γεγονός ότι όλο αυτό το διάστημα η ίδια εισέπραττε κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς των πελατών της.

----------


## lifeof29

πρώτα σκέφτηκα ότι έχει πρόβλημα η altec και είπα δεν πάει θα κάνω διακοπή την συνδέση
καλά παρασκευή απόγευμα του ήρθε του ποτε να το κάνει αυτό έπαθα εγκεφαλικό μου ήρθε να πάρω μια βαριοπούλα και να πάω να σπάσω το τοπικό κατάστημα του οτε από τα νεύρα μου αλλα ποιος λέει την αλήθεια από τους δυο ντρόπη τους

----------


## Producer

> κοιτα να δείς που και ο οτε εκανε λαθος και στην δική του ανακοινωση λέει οτι έκοψε τα κυκλώματα της altec telecoms


Ο ΟΤΕ σωστά έβγαλε την ανακοίνωση...

Ο όμιλος Altec ανακοινώνει: 

"Σήμερα ο Ο.Τ.Ε., κορυφώνοντας μία άκρως αθέμιτη συμπεριφορά, προέβη παράνομα και κατά κατάχρηση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην μονομερή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης *της θυγατρικής μας εταιρείας* «AltecTelecoms Α.Ε.»."

Η ανακοίνωση υπογράφεται απο το Δ.Σ. της telecoms και όχι του ομίλου (άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο εάν δε κάνω λάθος)

Bureaucratic details αλλά ενδιαφέρουσες, ειδικά για μια εισηγμένη...

----------


## a66fm

εχεις τo original δελτιο τύπου;;;

----------


## xmperop1

Νομίζανε ότι θα γινόταν το σκηνικό που παιζότανε παλαιότερα με τον ΟΤΕ να κόβει τα κυκλώματα όσων δεν πληρώνανε και τον μπαμπούλα την ΕΕΤΤ να διατάζει τον ΟΤΕ να τα ξαναενεργοποιήσει.
Η ΕΕΤΤ και στην περίπτωση Λαννετ και τώρα δεν νομιμοποιείται να ενεργήσει υπέρ κανενός ( και δεν ενήργησε )και όποιος θα χρωστάει θα κλείνει τελεία.
Οποιος θέλει φτηνές υπηρεσίες τις παίρνει, τις πληρώνει, αυτοί εισπράτουν,κυνηγούν μέσω εισπρακτικών εταιριών ακόμα και 15 ευρώ χρέος χωρις ντροπή,χρόνια κάνουν ότι περνάει από το χέρι τους να μην πληρώσουν,δημιουργούν περιουσίες για τα στελέχη τους και τους ιδιοκτήτες τους και όταν τους χτυπήσουν την πόρτα φταίνε οι άλλοι.
Σε λίγο θα φταίνε και αυτοί που αγόρασαν από αυτούς.

----------


## Producer

> εχεις τo original δελτιο τύπου;;;


Η πηγή μου είναι το post του site admin ->

Προλαβαίνεις να το διορθώσεις πάντως μέχρι τη Δευτέρα  :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

> καλά παρασκευή απόγευμα του ήρθε του ποτε να το κάνει αυτό έπαθα εγκεφαλικό μου ήρθε να πάρω μια βαριοπούλα και να πάω να σπάσω το τοπικό κατάστημα του οτε από τα νεύρα μου αλλα ποιος λέει την αλήθεια από τους δυο ντρόπη τους


Παρασκευη μεσημερι για να πονεσει  :Whistle:

----------


## Producer

> Νομίζανε ότι θα γινόταν το σκηνικό που παιζότανε παλαιότερα με τον ΟΤΕ να κόβει τα κυκλώματα όσων δεν πληρώνανε και τον μπαμπούλα την ΕΕΤΤ να διατάζει τον ΟΤΕ να τα ξαναενεργοποιήσει.
> Η ΕΕΤΤ και στην περίπτωση Λαννετ και τώρα δεν νομιμοποιείται να ενεργήσει υπέρ κανενός ( και δεν ενήργησε )και όποιος θα χρωστάει θα κλείνει τελεία.
> Οποιος θέλει φτηνές υπηρεσίες τις παίρνει, τις πληρώνει, αυτοί εισπράτουν,κυνηγούν μέσω εισπρακτικών εταιριών ακόμα και 15 ευρώ χρέος χωρις ντροπή,χρόνια κάνουν ότι περνάει από το χέρι τους να μην πληρώσουν,δημιουργούν περιουσίες για τα στελέχη τους και τους ιδιοκτήτες τους και όταν τους χτυπήσουν την πόρτα φταίνε οι άλλοι.
> Σε λίγο θα φταίνε και αυτοί που αγόρασαν από αυτούς.


Ακριβώς!

Έρχονται δύσκολες μέρες για τα καφενεία...

"Πάντως ο ΟΤΕ εμφανίστηκε *αμετακίνητος* στην απόφασή του σημειώνοντας ότι «στόχος του ΟΤΕ είναι η διασφάλιση της οικονομικής του σταθερότητας από πρακτικές εταιρειών, που θεωρούν ότι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα, ενώ στις ίδιες επιτρέπεται να προβαίνουν σε κινήσεις αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού».

Ταυτόχρονα, έστειλε μήνυμα και στους υπόλοιπους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους *προειδοποιώντας* ότι «οι ενέργειες αυτές θα επαναληφθούν όσες φορές είναι απαραίτητο για τη διασφάλιση των έννομων συμφερόντων του ΟΤΕ και των μετόχων του»."

----------


## maik

> και πριν ενα μηνα προπληρωσα πακετο jetpack 70 ευρω για 7 μηνες


Ολη η ουσια της υποθεσης . *10€ τον μηνα!!!!!!!!* Πολυ κατω απο ολους τους υπολοιπους. 
Η κοινη λογικη λεει οτι ειναι πολυ κατω του κοστους. Οποιος πουλαει κατω του κοστους καποια στιγμη κλεινει. Ειναι νομος της αγορας. 
Αυτοι λοιπον που  κλαψουριζουν καλο ειναι να κανουν μια αυτοκριτικη και ας αφησουν τις σοφοστιες για Παρασκευη μεσημερι κλπ. Η αγορα ειναι ετσι και οποιος δεν τηρει τους νομους της παει για μπανιο.

----------


## alfagamma

> και η ελλαδα χρωσταει 250δις 
> 
> αλλα ο οτε εχει το γνωστο νταβατζιλικι του παρελθοντος ,εχει και το θρασος να μιλαει για αθεμυτο ανταγωνισμο.. με τις πρακτικες που κανει σκοτωνει τις εταιριες αρα και τον ανταγωνισμο.. ποιος θα εμπιστευτει πλεον αλτεκ για νεα συνδεση ?





> το μονο που θελει ο οτε ειναι να κλεινει η μια εταιρια μετα την αλλη θελει το γνωστο μονοπωλειο .. γιατι υπαρχει δημοσιοποιηση απο τον οτε ? δεν καταλαβαινω...
> 
> χρειαζομαστε ακομη και τους πιο μικρους (altec ,teledome)


Δηλαδη φιλε μου τοτε και ολοι οσοι ειναι στον ΟΤΕ και δεν πληρωσουν εναν δυο λογ/μους να μην τους κοβει το τηλεφων!!!
Μα καλα ειναι δυνατον? τι αλλο να εκανε τους εκανε μειωση και διακανονισμο του χρεους (ασε που λενε για λαθη) περιμενε τοσο καιρο και αυτη δεν πληρωναν γιατι "εκαναν επενδυσεις"!!! δηλαδη φταει ο ΟΤΕ?
Το προβλημα ειναι αλλου, καταναλωτες ξεκρεμαστοι και οικογενιαρχες ανεργοι, και για αυτο φταιει που αφησαν το καθε μπακαλικο χωρις ελεγχους να κανει παιχνιδι στην πλατη μας.
καλο ειναι να αλλαξουμε ολοι (πελατες & εργαζομενοι) νοοτροπια γιατι τετοιες "επιχειρησεις" μονο κακο κανουν.




> Γιατί τέτοιος πανικός?
> Τους κατεβάσανε μερικούς διακόπτες, θεωρητικά χρήματα έχει ο όμιλος, θα τα πληρώσει και τέλος.
> Δεν ήρθε η καταστροφή.


Ακριβως εδω ειναι το ζουμι, αυτες οι κινησεις ειναι μια προειδοποιηση σε ολους τους "καλοπληρωτες", το τζαμπα μαγκιες πεθανε, πληρωστε να ειστε συνεπεις και καντε οτι θελετε.

Υ.Γ. Δεν δουλευω στον ΟΤΕ (αυτοκινητα πουλαω) και το λεω γιατι καποιοι που δεν θα καταλαβουν το σκεπτικο μου θα αρχισουν....

----------


## a66fm

> Η πηγή μου είναι το post του site admin ->
> 
> Προλαβαίνεις να το διορθώσεις πάντως μέχρι τη Δευτέρα


τοτε ίσως να μήν ισχύει αυτο που λες γιατι και στο δικο μου ποστ με το δελτιο τύπου του οτε εχει αλλάξει η αρχική "υπογραφη" του γραφειου τυπου του οτε και εχουν βάλει το λινκ προς το σιτε του οτε με το ΔΤ



> Προλαβαίνεις να το διορθώσεις πάντως μέχρι τη Δευτέρα


 sorry αλλα δεν εχω προσβαση για να κανω κατι τετοιο :Smile:

----------


## vasoula78

> Ο ΟΤΕ σωστά έβγαλε την ανακοίνωση...
> 
> Ο όμιλος Altec ανακοινώνει: 
> 
> "Σήμερα ο Ο.Τ.Ε., κορυφώνοντας μία άκρως αθέμιτη συμπεριφορά, προέβη παράνομα και κατά κατάχρηση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην μονομερή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης *της θυγατρικής μας εταιρείας* «AltecTelecoms Α.Ε.»."
> 
> Η ανακοίνωση υπογράφεται απο το Δ.Σ. της telecoms και όχι του ομίλου (άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο εάν δε κάνω λάθος)
> 
> Bureaucratic details αλλά ενδιαφέρουσες, ειδικά για μια εισηγμένη...


σωστα
καθε εταιρεια του ομίλου εχει το δικο της Δ.Σ

ας ελπισουμε να βρεθεί λύση

----------


## emeliss

Η απάντηση της altec σηκώνει συζήτηση. Αποφάσισαν να μην αφήσουν το θέμα με μια απλή ανακοίνωση για "πρόβλημα" και πέρασαν δυναμικά στην αντεπίθεση προσπαθώντας να κερδίσουν ότι μπορούν. Φαίνεται τολμηρή κίνηση, χωρίς όμως να είναι.

Πλέον έχουμε πάει σε ένα πόλεμο εντυπώσεων. Ακόμα και όταν (αν) εκδικαστεί η υπόθεση, το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα το θυμάται κανείς. Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι που μένουν και η altec προσπαθεί να ξαναπάρει το χαμένο έδαφος ξέροντας ότι δεν έχει κάτι να χασει με την επιθετική της πολιτική.

----------


## Producer

Οι εντυπώσεις όμως δεν μπορούν να επανασυνδέσουν κυκλώματα...

Πρέπει να πέσει το παραδάκι άμεσα και με τους "κανόνες" που θα επιβάλει πλέον ο ΟΤΕ γιατί άμα περιμένουν τα δικαστήρια δε θα μείνει ούτε φωτογραφία συνδρομητή στο τοίχο της Altec...

Πολύ γουστάρω τη κατάσταση κι ας τα παίρνουν μερικοί  :Smile: 

Η χώρα της φούσκας θέλει το Γερμανό της...  :Razz:

----------


## zeppelin

Α ρε ΑΛΤΕΚ. Απάραδεκτες χρεώσεις ο ΟΤΕ ε; Μετά δεν θέλατε να πληρώσετε αλλά συνέχεια πληρώνατε.. Αλλά τι κρίμα που δεν τα είχατε εδώ και τόσους μήνες.

Τι να πει κανείς. Πολύ κουτόχορτο για να πειστούμε

----------


## emeliss

> Οι εντυπώσεις όμως δεν μπορούν να επανασυνδέσουν κυκλώματα...


Ίσως είναι μέρος μιας πολιτικής για να πετύχουν προσωρινά μέτρα. Πάντως εμένα μου θυμίζει ανακοίνωση πολιτικού κόμματος που προσπαθεί να συσπειρώσει τους οπαδούς του (ή τους αντίθετους με τον "κακό" οτε)

----------


## a66fm

> σωστα
> καθε εταιρεια του ομίλου εχει το δικο της Δ.Σ
> 
> ας ελπισουμε να βρεθεί λύση


δεν διαφωνώ σ'αυτό απλα ο μόνος που μπορεί να μας λύσει την απορια για τις "κινησεις πανικού" που αναφέρει ο "AngelosF" ειναι ο "nnn" ή οποιος έχει το δελτίο τύπου
στα οικονομικά site που εψαξα αναφέρουν για απαντηση του ομίλου πάντως

----------


## Producer

> δεν διαφωνώ σ'αυτό απλα ο μόνος που μπορεί να μας λύσει την απορια για τις "κινησεις πανικού" που αναφέρει ο "AngelosF" ειναι ο "nnn" ή οποιος έχει το δελτίο τύπου
> στα οικονομικά site που εψαξα αναφέρουν για απαντηση του ομίλου πάντως


Άστο... ίσως δεν παίζει όπως το έγραψα (για το θέμα της ανακοίνωσης).  Δεν έχει σημασία.

Απλά πιστεύω ότι δεν το περίμεναν το ταράκουλο που πάθανε σήμερα... Τους έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ ultimatum που σύμφωνα με τη γνώμη μου (και κάποιες πληροφορίες) δεν πιστέψανε ποτέ ότι θα το εκτελέσει... τους ήρθε λίγο απότομο (και λογικό είναι... πράγματι είναι πολύ βαρύ χτύπημα όπως έγραψα πριν).  Αυτό διαβάζω εγώ "between the lines" της ανακοίνωσης.  Άλλωστε τους είχε "συνηθίσει" σε άλλο στυλ  :Smile:

----------


## thourios

Προσπάθησα να καλέσω το 13813 από σταθερό ΟΤΕ και το ηχογραφημένο μνμα που ακούγεται  λέει ως εξής.
Η τηλεφωνική γραμμή από όπου καλείτε δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένη στο δίκτυο σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. Για να γίνετε συνδρομητής μας καλέστε δωρεάν το 13813.

Όσο για I-call, Voip ξεχάστε το.

 :Wall:

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Προσπάθησα να καλέσω το 13813 από σταθερό ΟΤΕ και το ηχογραφημένο μνμα που ακούγεται  λέει ως εξής.
> Η τηλεφωνική γραμμή από όπου καλείτε δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένη στο δίκτυο σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. Για να γίνετε συνδρομητής μας καλέστε δωρεάν το 13813.
> 
> *Όσο για I-call, Voip ξεχάστε το.*


Eμενα 8 γραμμες VOIP(i-call) παιζουν μεχρι τωρα τελεια!!!!!!

----------


## thourios

Μέχρι πριν καμιά ώρα "έπαιζαν" και εδώ. Κόπηκαν όμως πριν λίγο εξού ότι το download σέρνεται έχοντας provider την ALTEC.  (περιοχή Τερψιθέα Γλυφάδας.) 

 :Thumb down:

----------


## aiolos.01

Αφού λίγο-πολύ ξέρουμε πόσοι και ποιοί θα μείνουν στο τέλος, δεν έχει και κανένα ενδιαφέρον πλέον. Το μονο άγνωστο είναι ποιοι θα κλείσουν και ποιοί θα συγχωνευτούν.

----------


## gmmour

Σχετικά με την ανακοίνωση της θιγμένης πλην τίμιας Άλτεκ, αν κατάλαβα καλά, πρόσκαιρες ξε-πρόσκαιρες, υπήρξαν δυσκολίες που καθυστέρησαν κάποιες πληρωμές και "όπως συνηθίζεται" η εταιρεία προσπάθησε να επιτύχει διευθέτηση στη διευθέτηση! Το τράβηξε το τράβηξε και ο ΟΤΕ τελικά την έκοψε, έστω και με εκβιαστηκά περιθώρια ωρών!

Το γεγονός ότι ο ΟΤΕ υπόκειται σε ρύθμιση και έχει και μια εχθρική ΕΕΤΤ (που προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι καλά του κάνει) δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι όταν ο άλλος έχει "ταμειακές δυσκολίες" θα πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να δείχνει την καλοσύνη του!

Δεν ξέρω, αν ήταν και είχε "πρόσκαιρες ταμειακές δυσκολίες" η θυγατρική, να έπαιρνε ένα "πρόσκαιρο δάνειο" από την μητρική (που μια χαρά ταμειακές ροές έχει), το οποίο θα το επέστρεφε πάραυτα! Γιατί να υποχρεώσει τον ΟΤΕ σε συμβιβασμό επί του συμβιβασμού; Αυτό δεν το πιάνω!!!

----------


## Artemius

καιρός ήταν.

είπαμε,ανταγωνισμός αλλά όχι και ρεφενέ.

----------


## sierra

> ρε παιδια ο ομιλος Altec οπως παρουσιαζει στοιχεια στην επιτροπη κεφαλαιαγορας δειχνει αυξανομενη κερδοφορια! ειναι τρελοι οι ανθρωποι και δεν ξεχρεωνουν τις οφειλες τους? η altectelecoms ηταν ζημιογονα με 220χιλ.ε αλλα ολος ο ομιλος ηταν κερδοφορος κοντα στα 2εκ.ε! τι γινετε?


Υπαρχουν και οι μαγειρεμενοι ισολογισμοι. :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: sierra πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> το μονο που θελει ο οτε ειναι να κλεινει η μια εταιρια μετα την αλλη θελει το γνωστο μονοπωλειο .. γιατι υπαρχει δημοσιοποιηση απο τον οτε ? δεν καταλαβαινω...
> 
> χρειαζομαστε ακομη και τους πιο μικρους (altec ,teledome)


Χρειαζομαστε τους υγιεις και οχι τους πονηρους που βουτηξαν τα λεφτα απο το χρηματιστηριο και τωρα δεν πληρωνουν διοτι ειχαν μαθει στην ασυλια με τις προηγουμενες καταστασεις.

........Auto merged post: sierra πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ιδιόκτητο έχει και coolαρετε παιδιά δεν κλείνει


Που το ξερεις ? απο μεσα ?

----------


## zig

Ναι παιδιά να πιστεύεται τον αναξιοπαθούντα κύριο Αθανασούλη για την ειλικρίνια του και να καταριέστε τον ΟΤΕ. 

Τον κ. Αθανασούλη που ενώ τα πράγματα πάνε κατά διαόλου το μόνο που νοιάζεται είναι πως θα δώσει ως μπόνους τσάμπα μετοχές στον εαυτό του ...

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=547993

Τον κ. Αθανασούλη που ενώ εισπράτει, άφησε να σφραγιστούν επιταγές της εταιρείας τον Ιούλιο από τους κακούς πιστωτές του ...




> Ο ΟΤΕ όμως, ο οποίος είναι προμηθευτής αλλά και ανταγωνιστής μας, αντί να προσέλθει σε συζητήσεις για την επίτευξη μιας αμοιβαία αποδεκτής συμφωνίας, απαίτησε την σφράγιση αξιογράφων που η θυγατρική μας του είχε παραδώσει εις εγγύηση και ζήτησε την κατάπτωση των εγγυητικών μας επιστολών. Και τούτο, όχι μόνον έχοντας επίγνωση, αλλά επιδιώκοντας την επιδείνωση των σχέσεων της εταιρείας και του Ομίλου μας με το τραπεζικό σύστημα.


Και φυσικά λυπάμε για τους πελάτες που προπλήρωσαν κάποια χρήματα και δεν παίρνουν υπηρεσίες αλλά δεν είδα κανένα να "λυπηθεί" εμένα που τόσο καιρό ως μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ έχω δώσει τα ωραία μου λεφτάκια για να γίνω χρηματοδότης στις ακάλυπτες επιταγές αθανασούλη.

----------


## a66fm

> Που το ξερεις ? απο μεσα ?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:   ωχ μεγάλε με κατάλαβες είμαι ο Αθανασούλης  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## panoss1

Για να μαζευομαστε... σιγα σιγα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## waste

χιχι τωρα θα φανεί πόσο διατεθημένοι είναι να βαλλουν το χέρι στην τσέπη στην αλτεκ. Οπως ειπε και καποιος αλλος, γιατι να πληρωσεις εαν δεν σου ζητανε τα χρήματα ή εαν στα ζητάνε στη χάση και τη φέξη?? και στην τραπεζα να τα εχεις καλο ειναι, παιρνεις τοκο απο ξενα χρήματα, και ανακοινωνεις κερδη στο χρηματιστηριο. 

αρα η μοναδικη μας ελπιδα ειναι μηπως πληρωσουν για να τους αγορασει καποιος στραβος, αλλιως θα συνεχισουν το φεσι στον οτε και σε εμας τους καταναλωτες τους

δυστυχως λυπαμαι το icall μου, μια υπηρεσια που δεν προσφερουν αλλοι παροχοι, αλλα τι να κανουμε ετσι είναι αυτά τα πράγματα

----------


## jap

> *Απλο τεστ για να το δειτε οσοι ειχατε σταθερη αλτεκ*; Καλεστε απο το σταθερο σας ενα κινητο vodafone (νομιζω και cosmote) που ολοι ξερουμε οτι δεν εδιχνε τον αριθμο του σταθερου - δεν υπηρχε αναγvωριση παρα μονο σε wind κινητα. Τωρα το κινητο διχνει τον αριθμο του σταθερου πραγμα που γινοταν οταν εβαζες μπροστα το προθεμα 1777...


Να καταργηθεί η προεπιλογή;;; Αυτά δεν γίνονται τόσο γρήγορα. Το απλό τεστ δεν είναι και έγκυρο (αν και ισχύει αυτό που λες), το έγκυρο είναι όποιος δεν είναι βέβαιος να καλέσει 801 800 1733 και να ακούσει στο ηχογραφημένο αν έχει ή δεν έχει προεπιλογή αλτεκ.

........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και φυσικά λυπάμε για τους πελάτες που προπλήρωσαν κάποια χρήματα και δεν παίρνουν υπηρεσίες αλλά δεν είδα κανένα να "λυπηθεί" εμένα που τόσο καιρό ως μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ έχω δώσει τα ωραία μου λεφτάκια για να γίνω χρηματοδότης στις ακάλυπτες επιταγές αθανασούλη.


Μπα, χρηματοδότης στα μπόνους του Παναγή έχεις γίνει και στην DT που αλλιώς θα αγόραζε ακριβότερα. Εσένα (και τον κάθε μικρομέτοχο του ΟΤΕ - εκτός και είσαι μεγαλομέτοχος) γιατί να σε λυπηθεί κανείς; Αν άκουσες παπαγαλάκια, κυνήγα τα παπαγαλάκια. Οποιοσδήποτε σωστός επενδυτής δεν βασίζει το χαρτοφυλάκιό του σε 1 μετοχή, ούτε μόνο σε ελληνικά χαρτιά.

----------


## lewton

Το κρίσιμο σημείο:


> Μετά από αυτά, ακόμη και η Τράπεζα, που είχε αναλάβει τον άτυπο συντονισμό της προσπάθειας, εκδήλωσε εγγράφως αδυναμία να προσφέρει οποιαδήποτε συμβιβαστική ή διαμεσολαβητική συνδρομή. Έτσι, η εταιρεία μας, σε συνεννόηση με τις πιστώτριες Τράπεζες, κατέθεσε προχθές, Πέμπτη, πρόταση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για την καταβολή, σε μετρητά και εγγυητικές επιστολές, ποσού ύψους 10,2 εκ. Ευρώ, καλύπτοντας το σύνολο σχεδόν των ληξιπροθέσμων απαιτήσεών του.
> 
> Σε απάντηση της πρότασης αυτής ο Ο.Τ.Ε. το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας αποδέχθηκε μεν την πρότασή μας, έθεσε όμως έναν εντελώς απαράδεκτο όρο, ο οποίος ήταν εξαρχής ανέφικτος: να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η καταβολή μέχρι την 1:00 το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής.


Και το αναπόφευκτο συμπέρασμα: 
*Οι συγκεκριμένες ενέργειες του Ο.Τ.Ε. λίγα μόλις 24ωρα πριν από την ίδια την εξόφλησή του, μοναδικό σκοπό έχει να πλήξει ανεπανόρθωτα την φήμη της θυγατρικής μας εταιρείας και να βλάψει τους πελάτες της.*
(τα ελληνικά πάσχουν λίγο  :Razz:  )

Όπως έχω γράψει και άλλη φορά, ο ΟΤΕ χ@στηκε πατόκορφα για τα 10 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, όπως και για τα χρέη της Lannet.
Τον συμφέρει να του χρωστάνε κάποιοι εναλλακτικοί, για να βγάζει πού και πού τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις και να τους θάβει όλους μαζί.


Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς αν έχει δίκιο η Altec όταν λέει ότι ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει άλλα αντ' άλλων.

----------


## Invisible

*
Λέει στην ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ:
«Στόχος του ΟΤΕ είναι η διασφάλιση της οικονομικής του σταθερότητας από πρακτικές εταιρειών, που θεωρούν ότι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα, ενώ στις ίδιες επιτρέπεται να προβαίνουν σε κινήσεις αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού. Οι ενέργειες αυτές θα επαναληφθούν όσες φορές είναι απαραίτητο για τη διασφάλιση των έννομων συμφερόντων του ΟΤΕ και των μετόχων του.»

Λάθος.


Η διασφάλιση της οικονομικής σταθερότητας του ΟΤΕ πηγάζει δευτερογενώς από τέτοιου είδους πρακτικές, πρωτογενώς πηγάζει από το γεγονός ότι με τους φόρους του Ελληνικού λαού του επιτράπηκε να κατέχει και να εκμεταλλεύεται το σύνολο σχεδόν των τηλεπικοινωνιακών υποδομών της χώρας.

Για εμένα η Altec (και κάθε ιδιωτική εταιρία) είναι ο πιο άπληστος οργανισμός που υπάρχει, για λίγα ευρώ είναι ικανοί να σου στείλουν τους «μπράβους» τους να εισπράξουν (γι' αυτό και προσωπικά είμαι σταθερός συνδρομητής και μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ).

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η ύπαρξη τους εντός του συστήματος είναι αναγκαίο κακό διότι όπως αποδείχτηκε ο ΟΤΕ στο χρονικό διάστημα που είχε το 100% της υποστήριξης του Ελληνικού λαού δεν ανταπέδωσε στο 100% αυτή την εμπιστοσύνη. Αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι άπληστες ιδιωτικές ακόμη με ISDN θα ήμασταν και θα λέγαμε και ευχαριστώ. 

Αρά: Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν ονομάστηκε ανώνυμη εταιρία ο ΟΤΕ, υπάρχει και ευημερεί επειδή με τους φόρους των Ελλήνων δημιουργήθηκε το τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο το οποίο κατέχει και εκμεταλλεύεται. Και επειδή τους Έλληνες τους συμφέρει να υπάρχουν εταιρίες σαν την Altec,  ο ΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΘΙΚΑ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΜΕΝΟΣ να τους συμπεριφέρεται σαν τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα και ας μην έχουν και τον καλύτερο χαρακτήρα απέναντι του. 

Δεν το κάνει γι' αυτούς αλώστε, το κάνει πρωτίστως για τον Ελληνικό λαό στον οποίο χρωστάει την ύπαρξη και ευημερία του αλλά και αυτόν μακροπρόθεσμα τον συμφέρει να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός διότι έτσι δεν «ατροφεί» από την ακινησία σαν οργανισμός.

Στον ΟΤΕ δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάνε ότι κάτω από το νομικό τσόφλι υπάρχει η αλήθεια που λέει ότι ο ΟΤΕ υπάρχει είναι ισχυρός και ευημερεί εξαιτίας της ιδιοκτησίας που έχει στο δίκτυο, το οποίο δημιουργήθηκε από τους φόρους του Ελληνικού λαού.

*

----------


## nnn

Για να λύσουμε τυχόν παρεξηγήσεις, σαν Adslgr λαμβάνουμε τα ΔΤ όλων των ISP, της ΕΕΤΤ και άλλων φορέων. Το ΔΤ που μπήκε στην πρώτη σελίδα είναι αυτούσιο όπως το λάβαμε από το γραφείο τύπου του Οτέ και απλά μπήκε παραπομπή στο site του ΟΤΕ.

Αν έχει βγει διόρθωση από το γραφείο τύπου του Οτέ ή έγινε οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή από μέρους τους (όπως γίνεται κάποιες φορές) δεν την έχουμε λάβει ακόμα.

----------


## 21century

Ούτε ένα Δελτίο τύπου δεν μπορούν να συντάξουν σωστά στον ΟΤΕ. Πάντως είπαμε ότι μετά το καλοκαίρι ξεκινά το ξεκαθάρισμα των εναλλακτικών παρόχων οπότε να δούμε για ποιους θα ηχήσει το χειμώνα η καμπάνα....

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic






> *Λέει...*


Γιατι όλο το post σε bold; Είναι ενοχλητικό 



........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *Και επειδή τους Έλληνες τους συμφέρει να υπάρχουν εταιρίες σαν την Altec, ο ΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΘΙΚΑ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΜΕΝΟΣ να τους συμπεριφέρεται σαν τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα και ας μην έχουν και τον καλύτερο χαρακτήρα απέναντι του.* 
>  ...
> *Στον ΟΤΕ δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάνε ότι κάτω από το νομικό τσόφλι υπάρχει η αλήθεια που λέει ότι ο ΟΤΕ υπάρχει είναι ισχυρός και ευημερεί εξαιτίας της ιδιοκτησίας που έχει στο δίκτυο, το οποίο δημιουργήθηκε από τους φόρους του Ελληνικού λαού.*


Συμφέρει τους Έλληνες να υπάρχουν φούσκες; Ηθικά υποχρεωμένος, καλύτερο χαρακτήρα; Δεν είναι φίλοι, ούτε γνωστοί. Οι σχέσεις που έχουν είναι καθαρά λογιστικές. Έχεις δει στα λογιστικά να λένε για καλύτερο χαρακτήρα;
Το τελευταίο είναι απλά άκυρο. Το δίκτυο, αφού μετοχοποιήθηκε, ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ. Πουλάς το αυτοκίνητό σου σε κάποιον και μετά πας και το ζητάς να το παίρνεις κάνα δυο φορές την εβδομάδα επειδή ήταν δικό σου;;;

----------


## zig

> Μπα, χρηματοδότης στα μπόνους του Παναγή έχεις γίνει και στην DT που αλλιώς θα αγόραζε ακριβότερα. Εσένα (και τον κάθε μικρομέτοχο του ΟΤΕ - εκτός και είσαι μεγαλομέτοχος) γιατί να σε λυπηθεί κανείς; Αν άκουσες παπαγαλάκια, κυνήγα τα παπαγαλάκια. Οποιοσδήποτε σωστός επενδυτής δεν βασίζει το χαρτοφυλάκιό του σε 1 μετοχή, ούτε μόνο σε ελληνικά χαρτιά.


νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα. Δεν σχολίασα την αποτίμηση, ούτε την διαδικασία επιλογής χαρτοφυλακίου, ούτε αν χάνω ή κερδίζω. Σχολίασα ότι δεν έχω καμία απολύτως ηθική ή νομική υποχρέωση να γόνω χρηματοδώτης του Αθανασούλη και του κάθε Αθανασούλη για να υπάρχουν "φθηνές υπηρεσίες" για τους πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ.

----------


## emeliss

> Το ΔΤ που μπήκε στην πρώτη σελίδα είναι αυτούσιο όπως το λάβαμε από το γραφείο τύπου του Οτέ και απλά μπήκε παραπομπή στο site του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Αν έχει βγει διόρθωση από το γραφείο τύπου του Οτέ ή έγινε οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή από μέρους τους (όπως γίνεται κάποιες φορές) δεν την έχουμε λάβει ακόμα.


Ίδιο δεν είναι; Δεν βλέπω διαφορά.

----------


## Invisible

*Πίσω από την διοίκηση των νομικών προσώπων υπάρχουν φυσικά πρόσωπα με χαρακτήρα κτλ*

*Το δίκτυο πάντοτε ανήκε στον ΟΤΕ σαν νομικό πρόσωπο. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ αντλούσε κεφάλαια για δεκαετίες από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό και απολάμβανε (και ακόμη απολαμβάνει) νομικής υποστήριξης και αυτό είναι ιστορική αλήθεια και ΔΕΝ εξαγοράζετε.

Εδώ ακόμη και στις ΗΠΑ που το πλαίσιο είναι πολύ πιο ανταγωνιστικό και φιλελεύθερο η κυβέρνηση όταν έκρινε ότι μπορεί να θίγεται το συμφέρων των πολιτών και ο ανταγωνισμός επενέβει στην Microsoft μια καθαρά αυτοδημιούργητη εταιρία η οποία προσφέρει τεράστια εισροή κεφαλαίων στη Αμερικάνικη οικονομία.

* 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατι όλο το post σε bold; Είναι ενοχλητικό 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## brizolas

> Γουστάρω άσχημα!
> 
> Ελπίζω για λουκέτο


Δεν καταλαβαίνω! Τι γουστάρεις? Το ότι μια εταιρία, η οποία έχει μεγάλη πελατειακή βάση θα βρεθεί με δυσκολίες? Το ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα είναι πάλι μονοπώλιο?
Το ότι, ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει Δεύτερη φορά αυτό μέσα στο έτος?
Το ότι πίσω απ αυτές τις εταιρίες κινείται όλη αγορά,  προμηθευτές-πελάτες-προσωπικό κλπ.
ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ !!

........Auto merged post: brizolas πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κι εσύ που το ξέρεις?

----------


## emeliss

> *Πίσω από την διοίκηση των νομικών προσώπων υπάρχουν φυσικά πρόσωπα με χαρακτήρα κτλ*
> 
> *Το δίκτυο πάντοτε ανήκε στον ΟΤΕ σαν νομικό πρόσωπο. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ αντλούσε κεφάλαια για δεκαετίες από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό και απολάμβανε νομικής υποστήριξης και αυτό είναι ιστορική αλήθεια και ΔΕΝ εξαγοράζετε.*


Θα βγούμε offtopic, οπότε είναι η τελευταία φορά που ασχολούμαι με το θέμα. Έχουν  γραφτεί πολλά θέματα με το δίκτυο ως επίκεντρο. Θεωρώ πως πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε κυρίως με την altec, και όχι με τον "κακό", "δημόσιο" που  "πλουτίζει με τα λεφτά του λαού", ΟΤΕ.

----------


## lewton

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω! Τι γουστάρεις? Το ότι μια εταιρία, η οποία έχει μεγάλη πελατειακή βάση θα βρεθεί με δυσκολίες? Το ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα είναι πάλι μονοπώλιο?
> Το ότι, ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει Δεύτερη φορά αυτό μέσα στο έτος?
> Το ότι πίσω απ αυτές τις εταιρίες κινείται όλη αγορά,  προμηθευτές-πελάτες-προσωπικό κλπ.
> ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ !!


Όπως τη βρίσκει κανείς.  :Wink:

----------


## cos_mor

Συνφωνω με τις απόψεις του Invisible, παραπάνω, για τον πΟΤΕ,που  εκτος  απο αυτα, προ 1990, χρεωνε 75.000 δρχ για νεα τηλ. συνδεση +  αλλα για κολώνες και μετρα καλώδιο για εκτός σχεδιου περιοχές, και περιμέναμε 8 χρόνια για να συνδεθούμε( Μαρκόπουλο).

Με δικά μας χρήματα λοιπόν εγινε το δίκτυο που νοικιάζει τώρα στους ανταγωνιστές του.
Επισης πληρώνει τους διορισμένους με μέσον υπαλλήλους του.(Ειμαι σίγουρος οτι ακόμα ισχύει, εγω προσπάθησα να μπώ παλιά αλλά με δούλεψε ο πολιτικός τότε).

Τελος ευτυχως που εμαθα τα νέα απο σας, γιατι χθες τρελλάθηκα και εστειλα 5 φαξ και e-mail στην Altec.

----------


## lewton

> Θα βγούμε offtopic, οπότε είναι η τελευταία φορά που ασχολούμαι με το θέμα. Έχουν  γραφτεί πολλά θέματα με το δίκτυο ως επίκεντρο. Θεωρώ πως πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε κυρίως με την altec, και όχι με τον "κακό", "δημόσιο" που  "πλουτίζει με τα λεφτά του λαού", ΟΤΕ.


Με τον κακό ΟΤΕ που χρεώνει ό,τι να 'ναι να ασχοληθούμε;
Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει δίκιο σε αυτά που γράφει η Altec;

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> .....


Καλωσήρθες στο forum!
	


........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Με τον κακό ΟΤΕ που χρεώνει ό,τι να 'ναι να ασχοληθούμε;
> Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει δίκιο σε αυτά που γράφει η Altec;


Τώρα σε βρίσκω faul. Τα τιμολόγια ελέγχονται και εγκρίνονται από την ΕΕΤΤ.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Off Topic






> Επισης πληρώνει τους διορισμένους με μέσον υπαλλήλους του.(Ειμαι σίγουρος οτι ακόμα ισχύει, εγω προσπάθησα να μπώ παλιά αλλά με δούλεψε ο πολιτικός τότε).


Μπαίνουν με δόντι, είμαι σίγουρος, αν και εγώ είχα πονόδοντο και τελικά δεν μπήκα  :ROFL: 



Τελικά μάλλον είχα δίκιο εδώ για τον σκοπό της ανακοίνωσης της Altec.

----------


## aiadas

'Οπως έχει ήδη αναφερθεί, χτυπώντας ο ΟΤΕ την Altec, χτυπάει ταυτόχρονα εν μέρει και τον εαυτό του. Πολλοί, μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ, πληρώνουν το πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ μόνο και μόνο λόγω των φθηνών χρεώσεων ADSL της Altec. Αν το πρόβλημα δεν επιλυθεί σύντομα, θα υπάρξει πιστεύω κύμα φυγής από τον ΟΤΕ προς τους full llu εναλλακτικούς. Και τότε να δούμε τι θα λέει ο ΟΤΕ... :Evil:

----------


## lewton

> Τώρα σε βρίσκω faul. Τα τιμολόγια ελέγχονται και εγκρίνονται από την ΕΕΤΤ.


Δεν αμφισβητεί τα τιμολόγια η ανακοίνωση αλλά το τι ακριβώς χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ.
Κάνει λόγο για λάθος χρεώσεις.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν αμφισβητεί τα τιμολόγια η ανακοίνωση αλλά το τι ακριβώς χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ.
> Κάνει λόγο για λάθος χρεώσεις.


Όταν μια εταιρία δε μπορεί να ξέρει τι έξοδα έχει (όπως λέει γιατι εγώ απλά πιστεύω ότι είναι για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα) φαντάσου την εικόνα που θέλει να βγάζει προς τα έξω.

Και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς αμφισβητεί. Έχει αγοράσει τα Χ κυκλώματα απ τον ΟΤΕ τα οποία κανουν Ψ.

Τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές πλέον?  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν αμφισβητεί τα τιμολόγια η ανακοίνωση αλλά το τι ακριβώς χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ.
> Κάνει λόγο για λάθος χρεώσεις.


Κάποιοι θεώρησαν πως απάντηση στο στυλ της LANNET (ευχαριστούμε τον ΟΤΕ για την προσπάθεια επίλυσης) θα έκανε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο κακό στην εικόνα της εταιρίας, οπότε πέρασαν στην αντεπίθεση. Ότι κατηγορίες και αν εκτοξευθούν θα είναι καθαρά μέρος πολέμου εντυπώσεων. Κανένας δεν θα θυμάται την υπόθεση σε 6 μήνες και κανένας δεν θα παρακολουθήσει την εξέλιξή της. Στην Ελλάδα στην βράση κολλάει το σίδερο.

*ps. Η σοβαρή εταιρία που λέγεται altec, ανέβασε επίσημα την ανακοίνωση σε κανένα από τα site της, ή απλά την έστειλε στο adslgr.com;*

----------


## agrelaphon

Μπορεί να αμφισβητεί τους τόκους των χρημάτων που χρωστούσε  :ROFL:

----------


## lewton

> Όταν μια εταιρία δε μπορεί να ξέρει τι έξοδα έχει (όπως λέει γιατι εγώ απλά πιστεύω ότι είναι για να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα) φαντάσου την εικόνα που θέλει να βγάζει προς τα έξω.
> 
> Και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς αμφισβητεί. Έχει αγοράσει τα Χ κυκλώματα απ τον ΟΤΕ τα οποία κανουν Ψ.
> 
> Τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές πλέον?


Όταν φτάνει να λέει:



> Το γεγονός τούτο αποτέλεσε την αιτία να υφίσταται σχεδόν μόνιμη ασυμφωνία μεταξύ των λογιστηρίων των δύο εταιρειών σε σχέση με το ακριβές ποσό των οφειλομένων. Το ποσόν της «ασυμφωνίας» κατά το περσινό καλοκαίρι ξεπερνούσε τα 15 εκ. Ευρώ. Με διαπραγματεύσεις, που έγιναν υπό παρόμοιες συνθήκες εξαναγκαστικής πίεσης, η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία αποδέχθηκε να καταβάλει με ρύθμιση ποσό ύψους 8,5 εκ. Ευρώ, αλλά υπό την προϋπόθεση, η οποία περιλήφθηκε και στην σχετική γραπτή συμφωνία, ότι οι υπόλοιπες ανύπαρκτες χρεώσεις θα εξετασθούν από όργανα του Ο.Τ.Ε. μέχρι το τέλος του περασμένου έτους, προκειμένου να απαλειφθούν.


Το ότι ο ΟΤΕ ζητούσε 15 εκατομμύρια και τελικά συμβιβάστηκε με 8,5 λέει πολλά. Σιγά μην το αποδεχόταν αν πίστευε ότι έπρεπε να πάρει τα 15. Προφανώς το έκανε για να δημιουργεί προβλήματα στην Altec.

Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, οι ανακοινώσεις λένε πολλά, και το θέμα είναι τι από όλα είναι αλήθεια.
Αν τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα περιγράφει η Altec, τότε θα κερδίσει σίγουρα αποζημίωση αν μηνύσει τον ΟΤΕ.
Αν δεν τον μηνύσει, ή αν τον μηνύσει και δεν κερδίσει, τότε θα ξέρουμε ότι η Altec γράφει ψέμματα στο δελτίο τύπου της.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *ps. Η σοβαρή εταιρία που λέγεται altec, ανέβασε επίσημα την ανακοίνωση σε κανένα από τα site της, ή απλά την έστειλε στο adslgr.com;*


Όχι καλέ, εμείς τη γράψαμε από μόνοι μας.
Συγκεκριμένα o sdikr, που παλιά είχε Altec και σιχαίνεται τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## parpen

> *
> Λέει στην ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ:
> «Στόχος του ΟΤΕ είναι η διασφάλιση της οικονομικής του σταθερότητας από πρακτικές εταιρειών, που θεωρούν ότι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα, ενώ στις ίδιες επιτρέπεται να προβαίνουν σε κινήσεις αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού. Οι ενέργειες αυτές θα επαναληφθούν όσες φορές είναι απαραίτητο για τη διασφάλιση των έννομων συμφερόντων του ΟΤΕ και των μετόχων του.»
> 
> Λάθος.
> 
> 
> Η διασφάλιση της οικονομικής σταθερότητας του ΟΤΕ πηγάζει δευτερογενώς από τέτοιου είδους πρακτικές, πρωτογενώς πηγάζει από το γεγονός ότι με τους φόρους του Ελληνικού λαού του επιτράπηκε να κατέχει και να εκμεταλλεύεται το σύνολο σχεδόν των τηλεπικοινωνιακών υποδομών της χώρας.
> 
> ...


+ 10.000!!!!

Αυτά και πολλά άλλα περισσότερα!!!!
Ποιος έφτιαξε τον ΟΤΕ???
Κατηγορείτε τα "καφενεία" που προσπάθησαν με "ίδια" κεφάλαια και τα συγκρίνετε με τον ΟΤΕ που πλήρωσαν γενιές και γενιές Ελλήνων  και συνεχίζουν να πληρώνουν για να μπορεί να μπαίνει εκεί το παιδί της κυρά Κατίνας που ήξερε τον χ,ψ βουλευτή.
Με ποια λογική κλείνει ο ΟΤΕ κυκλώματα που ανήκουν επί της ουσίας στον Ελληνικό λαό (αφού αυτός τα πλήρωσε) και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε ένα μέρος αυτών που τα πλήρωσαν??

Αντί να βγείτε όλοι και να κράξετε , τους υποστηρίζετε κιόλας?
Φυσικά και έχει ευθύνη και η Άλτεκ και η κάθε Άλτεκ , αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει το καρπούζι , αυτός και το μαχαίρι. Αυτός καθορίζει την τιμολογιακή πολιτική και όλοι οι άλλοι πρέπει να χορέψουν!!!

Και μπράβο στην Άλτεκ που τόλμησε να ρίξει τόσο χαμηλά τις τιμές (δεν ξέρω τους λόγους που την οδήγησαν σε αυτό) και έδωσε τη δυνατότητα κυρίως στους άλλους Έλληνες αυτούς της επαρχίας που δεν είχαν επιλογές πέραν αυτής του ΟΤΕ , να έχουν 24 mbit.

Ξεχνάτε μου φαίνεται τις ληστρικές χρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ , όταν έπαιζε μόνος του?
Ευτυχώς που βγήκαν και τα "καφενία"  που όλοι εσείς ονομάζετε και είδαμε και κάποιες μειώσεις και από τον ΟΤΕ. Και όλα αυτά για τους παχυλούς μισθούς των διευθυντάδων και των μεγαλοστελεχών του και για να κάνει εξαγορές δεξιά και αριστερά , πράγμα απαράδεκτο για μια Δημόσια εταιρία κοινωνικής ωφέλειας (πριν αρχίσει η ιδιοτικοποίηση).
Κοινωνική ωφέλεια η εξαγορές σε ρουμανίες κλπ??

Εύκολα ξεχνάμε δυστυχώς οι Έλληνες...πολύ εύκολα. :Thumb down: 

ΟΤΕ το έχω δηλώσει εδώ και χρόνια , δεν πρόκειται να βάλω ακόμη και να γκρεμίσει όλο το σύμπαν. Φτάνει όσα μου έκλεψαν τόσα χρόνια. Θα ήμουν ήδη σε full LLU εναλλακτικού αν δεν ήταν η Άλτεκ με την προσφορά της. Μέσω αυτής κερδίζει και ο ΟΤΕ διότι παραμένω σε ΑΡΥΣ. Ειδάλλως θα την είχα κάνει ήδη. Ας σκεφτεί και ο ΟΤΕ τι τον συμφέρει τελικά.
Αν πιστεύει ότι με αυτό το τρόπο θα πάρει πελάτες , μάλλον είναι γελασμένος.

----------


## lewton

> Και μπράβο στην Άλτεκ που τόλμησε να ρίξει τόσο χαμηλά τις τιμές (δεν ξέρω τους λόγους που την οδήγησαν σε αυτό) και έδωσε τη δυνατότητα κυρίως στους άλλους Έλληνες αυτούς της επαρχίας που δεν είχαν επιλογές πέραν αυτής του ΟΤΕ , να έχουν 24 mbit.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

> Όχι καλέ, εμείς τη γράψαμε από μόνοι μας.
> Συγκεκριμένα o sdikr, που παλιά είχε Altec και σιχαίνεται τον ΟΤΕ.


*Γίνεσαι επιθετικός χωρίς λόγο*. Δεν είπα κάτι για το adslgr.com. Ρωτάω ξεκάθαρα. *Έχει ανεβάσει την ανακοίνωση σε κάποιο από τα εταιρικά site της;* Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω ούτε στην altec ούτε στην altec telecoms.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> + 10.000!!!!
> 
> Αυτά και πολλά άλλα περισσότερα!!!!
> Ποιος έφτιαξε τον ΟΤΕ???
> Κατηγορείτε τα "καφενεία" που προσπάθησαν με "ίδια" κεφάλαια και τα συγκρίνετε με τον ΟΤΕ που πλήρωσαν γενιές και γενιές Ελλήνων  και συνεχίζουν να πληρώνουν για να μπορεί να μπαίνει εκεί το παιδί της κυρά Κατίνας που ήξερε τον χ,ψ βουλευτή.
> Με ποια λογική κλείνει ο ΟΤΕ κυκλώματα που ανήκουν επί της ουσίας στον Ελληνικό λαό (αφού αυτός τα πλήρωσε) και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε ένα μέρος αυτών που τα πλήρωσαν??
> 
> Αντί να βγείτε όλοι και να κράξετε , τους υποστηρίζετε κιόλας?
> Φυσικά και έχει ευθύνη και η Άλτεκ και η κάθε Άλτεκ , αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει το καρπούζι , αυτός και το μαχαίρι. Αυτός καθορίζει την τιμολογιακή πολιτική και όλοι οι άλλοι πρέπει να χορέψουν!!!
> ...


Έχεις ένα δίκιο εδώ αλλά όταν εγώ εμπιστεύομαι μια εταιρία για να μου παρέχει υπηρεσίες.. Ε όταν ακούω οτι της κατεβάζουν διακόπτες... ξέρεις... αυτονόητα είναι αυτά.  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

> Ποιος έφτιαξε τον ΟΤΕ???
> ...
> αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει το καρπούζι , αυτός και το μαχαίρι. Αυτός καθορίζει την τιμολογιακή πολιτική και όλοι οι άλλοι πρέπει να χορέψουν!!!
> 
> Και μπράβο στην Άλτεκ που τόλμησε να ρίξει τόσο χαμηλά τις τιμές (δεν ξέρω τους λόγους που την οδήγησαν σε αυτό) και έδωσε τη δυνατότητα κυρίως στους άλλους Έλληνες αυτούς της επαρχίας που δεν είχαν επιλογές πέραν αυτής του ΟΤΕ , να έχουν 24 mbit.


*Ποιός πούλησε τον ΟΤΕ;
*Τα τιμολόγια εγκρίνονται από την ΕΕΤΤ.
*Η Altec προσπάθησε να αποκτήσει πελατειακή βάση, με κάθε θυσία. Αυτό εμπορικά είναι επικίνδυνο.

----------


## lewton

> *Γίνεσαι επιθετικός χωρίς λόγο*. Δεν είπα κάτι για το adslgr.com. Ρωτάω ξεκάθαρα. *Έχει ανεβάσει την ανακοίνωση σε κάποιο από τα εταιρικά site της;* Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω ούτε στην altec ούτε στην altec telecoms.


Πλάκα έκανα βρε.
Η ανακοίνωση βγήκε μετά τις 22:00 το βράδυ (δες τι ώρα την ανεβάσαμε), και φυσικά δεν υπήρχε κάποιος να την ανεβάσει στο site τους.
Την έστειλαν στα Μ.Μ.Ε. (είμαστε ένα από αυτά) και πήγαν για ύπνο οι άνθρωποι.

----------


## emeliss

> Πλάκα έκανα βρε.
> Η ανακοίνωση βγήκε μετά τις 22:00 το βράδυ (δες τι ώρα την ανεβάσαμε), και φυσικά δεν υπήρχε κάποιος να την ανεβάσει στο site τους.
> Την έστειλαν στα Μ.Μ.Ε. (είμαστε ένα από αυτά) και πήγαν για ύπνο οι άνθρωποι.


Αυτό αποδεικνύει για μία ακόμα φορά την έλλειψη σοβαρότητας τους.



Off Topic




*Spoiler:*




			ps. Πλάκες από κάποιον που με έχει αποκαλέσει φανατικό και βαρεμένο δεν τις δέχομαι.

----------


## alatasst

Συμπεράσματα:

Η Altec εκμεταλλευόταν τόσα χρόνια την κατάσταση και δεν πληρώνε τον ΟΤΕ γιατί πίστευε ότι επειδή είναι αρκετά χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι δεν θα είχε ποτέ προβλήματα διακοπών. Έτσι εκμεταλλευόταν τα χρήματα του ΟΤΕ.

Ο ΟΤΕ με την σειρά του αποφάσισε να δείξει την δύναμη του και όχι απλώς έκοψε μερικά κυκλώματα αλλά έκοψε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος όπως φαίνεται γιατί η διαφορά ταχύτητας είναι τεράστια. Επίσης το έκαναν ημέρα Παρασκευή. Ηθελαν εκδίκηση! Θα μπορούσαν ίσως να ξεκινήσουν κόβοντας σταδιακά κυκλώματα μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η αποπληρωμή των χρεών. 

Η Altec θα βρει λεφτά και θα πληρώσει τον ΟΤΕ. Πλέον όμως θα καταλάβει ότι δεν μπορεί να έχει απλήρωτο τον ΟΤΕ και να παίζει παιχνίδια εις βάρος του. Κάποτε έρχεται η μέρα που σφίγγουν τα λουριά! Τι να κάνουμε;

Γενικά η Altec είναι μια πολύ κακή επιχείρηση χωρίς οργανωτικό υπόβαθρο και όλοι εκει μέσα κάνουν ότι τους καπνίσει. Δεν μιλάω απλώς για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες, μιλάω για την Altec στο σύνολο της. Πώς έβγαλα αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Συνεργάζομαι με την εταιρία χρόνια και σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Δυστυχώς αναγκάζομαι να συνεργάζομαι ακόμη. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι θεωρώ τις υπόλοιπες επιχειρήσεις είναι καλύτερες. Η ΕΕΤΤ ίσως να κατάφερε μια σύγκλιση όσο αναφορά τα τιμολόγια με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη αλλά η ποιότητα των παρελκόμενων υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουν οι πάροχοι είναι λίαν επιεικώς απαράδεκτη και το γνωρίζουμε όλοι.

Όσο αναφορά τον ΟΤΕ θέλω να πιστεύω πως αυτό ήταν αποτέλεσμα μεγάλης υπομονής και εξάντλησης όλων των αποθεμάτων καλής θέλησης και όχι αποτέλεσμα των "Γερμανικών" διαθέσεων. Δεν θέλω καν να σκεφτώ ότι το κράτος μπορεί να πούλησε το καλώδιο του κοσμάκη στον οποιοδήποτε Γερμανό ή ότι τον έθεσε γενικό δερβέναγα. Θέλω να πιστεύω επίσης πως υπάρχει κάποια συμφωνία που δεν γνωρίζω όσο αναφορά το καλώδιο και την διαχείριση του για τα χρόνια που θα έρθουν και δεν συμπεριλαμβάνουν κανέναν άλλον πέρα του ΟΤΕ.

Χάρης

----------


## lewton

> Αυτό αποδεικνύει για μία ακόμα φορά την έλλειψη σοβαρότητας τους.


Μάλιστα, έλλειψη σοβαρότητας.
Γιατί ακριβώς; Επειδή δεν υπήρχε κανένας να ανεβάσει την ανακοίνωση στο site στις 11 το βράδυ;

Αλήθεια, εκείνη την ώρα λειτουργεί η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών του ΟΤΕ; Μιας και λέμε για σοβαρότητα, να τα λέμε όλα.  :Wink:   :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

Των εταιρικών βέβαια (αν και είναι τελείως άσχετο με το θέμα μας). Και οι υπεύθυνοι δεν θα πήγαιναν για ύπνο μετά από μια τέτοια ιστορία  :Wink: 

Έχει πάει 12:00 το μεσημέρι. Πόσο θέλει να ανεβάσει ένα έτοιμο κείμενο στις ανακοινώσεις στο site της; Λες να το βρω όταν γυρίσω από το μπάνιο μου;

----------


## nnn

http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=963
 :Whistle: 

και θα ζητήσω να πέσουν οι τόνοι λίγο.

----------


## lewton

> Των εταιρικών βέβαια (αν και είναι τελείως άσχετο με το θέμα μας). Και οι υπεύθυνοι δεν θα πήγαιναν για ύπνο μετά από μια τέτοια ιστορία 
> 
> Έχει πάει 12:00 το μεσημέρι. Πόσο θέλει να ανεβάσει ένα έτοιμο κείμενο στις ανακοινώσεις στο site της; Λες να το βρω όταν γυρίσω από το μπάνιο μου;


Όπως φαίνεται, θέλει κι άλλο.  :ROFL: 

*edit:* μας διάβασαν και το ανέβασαν

----------


## emeliss

> *edit:* μας διάβασαν και το ανέβασαν


11:17 παραπονέθηκα, 11:31 είχε βγει. Μπράβο στα παιδιά.

----------


## citizen78

Ειναι λιγο αστείο να ακούγεται το επιχειρημα οτι η Altec "κραταγε" πελάτες στον ΟΤΕ.  Το επιχείρημα καθ'εαυτό ισως στέκει , αλλά να το ακούς από "πολέμιους" του ΟΤΕ ......

Οσο αφορά τη παραγκα της Altec , δεν θα ήταν ασχημο να κλείσει - πρεπει να γινει κατανοητό οτι η υπαρξη τετοιων "επιχειρήσεων" είναι αρνητικός παραγοντας στα αναπτυξιακά σχέδια των πραγματικά σοβαρών (υπάρχουν αραγε στην Ελλάδα; )

----------


## ubuntubu

Προς τι το κλάμα και ο οδυρμός απο ορισμένους εδω μέσα ;
Καλά έκανε ο ΟΤΕ ,σαν σωστός *επιχειρηματίας* , απέναντι στον *μπαταχτσή* Altec.
Όποιος δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με τους κανόνες της αγοράς , γραπτούς και άγραφους ,τα κουβαδάκια του και σ'άλλη παραλία.
That's life.

----------


## guzel

Χρέος εκατομμυρίων στον ΟΤΕ από το Ελληνικό Κοινοβούλιο
"Οι Έλληνες βουλευτές μιλάνε πολύ, όχι μόνο στα τηλεπαράθυρα και στις συνεντεύξεις αλλά και στο τηλέφωνο. Δεν εξηγείται διαφορετικά το χρέος *32.7 εκατομμυρίων* ευρώ για την περίοδο 2000-2005 και 1 εκατομμυρίου ευρώ για την περίοδο Ιανουάριος 2006 - Σεπτεμβρης 2007."

δεν θυμαμαι να κατεβαζε τηλεφωνα ομως τοτε  :Whistle: 

μαλλον τωρα εχει αναγκη τα 9εκ για να πληρωσει το προστιμο που εφαγε τις προαλες  :Laughing:

----------


## paravoid

Το δελτίο τύπου δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ακόμη στο site της AltecTelecoms...

Ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα στο 13183:
"Σας ζητούμε συγγνώμη. Έχουμε ένα *τεχνικό* πρόβλημα το οποίο *διερευνούμε*".

Ε τώρα τι να τους πω, σοβαρούς;

----------


## logosof

Για να δούμε την συμπεριφορά της Altec Telecoms τις επόμενες ημέρες, σχετικά με την εξώφληση των ληξιπρόθεσμων χρεών. Στην ανακοίνωση της αναφέρει "*Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εν τέλει επιχειρεί να αποτρέψει οποιαδήποτε δυνατότητα της εταιρείας μας να αποπληρώσει τα οφειλόμενα, ενώ ακυρώνει κάθε προσπάθεια να εξοφληθεί και ο ίδιος"*. Να δούμε πόσο η ίδια η Altec σέβεται τους εργαζομένους, τους πελάτες και τους μετόχους της.

----------


## A_gamer

> Ειναι λιγο αστείο να ακούγεται το επιχειρημα οτι η Altec "κραταγε" πελάτες στον ΟΤΕ.  Το επιχείρημα καθ'εαυτό ισως στέκει , αλλά να το ακούς από "πολέμιους" του ΟΤΕ ......


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Iannis

καιρός ηταν . :One thumb up: 
Ποις θα ειναι ο επομενος??

Αντε να καθαρίσει λιγο το τοπίο

----------


## lewton

> καιρός ηταν .
> Ποις θα ειναι ο επομενος??
> 
> Αντε να καθαρίσει λιγο το τοπίο


Μη σας τρέχουν τα σάλια.
Δεν κλείνει ακόμα η Altec (εδώ δεν έκλεισε η Lannet).

----------


## emeliss

> δεν θυμαμαι να κατεβαζε τηλεφωνα ομως τοτε


Συγκρίνεις το Κοινοβούλιο με μια ανώνυμη εταιρία;

----------


## citizen78

"Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εν τέλει επιχειρεί να αποτρέψει οποιαδήποτε δυνατότητα της εταιρείας μας να αποπληρώσει τα οφειλόμενα, ενώ ακυρώνει κάθε προσπάθεια να εξοφληθεί και ο ίδιος"


Σας καταλαβαίνω.... και μενα παλια ο ιδιοκτητητης  του σπιτιού δεν εισεπρατε το νοίκι για να ισχυριστει οτι είμαι κακοπληρωτης και να με διωξει..... Αλλά εγω, πιο οργανομένος από εσας, τα κατεθετα στο ονομα του στο Ταμέιο Παρακαταθηκων και Δανείων  :Razz: 

Μα καλα , τοσο ηλιθιο θεωρούν το κόσμο και βγαζουν τετοιες γελοιες ανακοινώσεις; Θα ηθελα να δω τι θα ισχυριστουν στη επιτροπή κεφαλαιαγοράς και το χρηματιστήριο , γιατί τετοιες αστειότητες δεν περνάνε ...

----------


## guzel

> Συγκρίνεις το Κοινοβούλιο με μια ανώνυμη εταιρία;


ε δεν μπορει οταν μας συμφερει να λεμε οτι ο οτε ειναι Α.Ε και κοιταει μονο το κερδος και απο την αλλη να τον θεωρουμε κοινωφελες ιδρυμα. αφου ειναι Α.Ε ας τα παρει και απο το κοινοβουλιο ,εκτος αν τα παιρνει με εξυπηρετησεις  :Whistle:

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> "Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εν τέλει επιχειρεί να αποτρέψει οποιαδήποτε δυνατότητα της εταιρείας μας να αποπληρώσει τα οφειλόμενα, ενώ ακυρώνει κάθε προσπάθεια να εξοφληθεί και ο ίδιος"
> 
> 
> Σας καταλαβαίνω.... και μενα παλια ο ιδιοκτητητης  του σπιτιού δεν εισεπρατε το νοίκι για να ισχυριστει οτι είμαι κακοπληρωτης και να με διωξει..... Αλλά εγω, πιο οργανομένος από εσας, τα κατεθετα στο ονομα του στο Ταμέιο Παρακαταθηκων και Δανείων 
> 
> Μα καλα , τοσο ηλιθιο θεωρούν το κόσμο και βγαζουν τετοιες γελοιες ανακοινώσεις; Θα ηθελα να δω τι θα ισχυριστουν στη επιτροπή κεφαλαιαγοράς και το χρηματιστήριο , γιατί τετοιες αστειότητες δεν περνάνε ...



Αλλη η σχέση ενοικιαστή-νοικάρη και άλλη η σχέση ΟΤΕ-Αλτεκ (προμηθευτής-ανταγωνιστής)..

Θέλει πολύ μυαλό αδερφέ ?

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι θα ακουστούν μεγάλες μπουρδες σε αυτό το thread..
και μάλλον οχι λόγω βλακείας..

----------


## citizen78

> Αλλη η σχέση ενοικιαστή-νοικάρη και άλλη η σχέση ΟΤΕ-Αλτεκ (προμηθευτής-ανταγωνιστής)..
> 
> Θέλει πολύ μυαλό αδερφέ ?


 
Φιλε μαλλον δεν προσεξες τη φατσούλα , και δεν καταλαβες το ειρωνικό της προτασης.
Προφανώς και δεν εννοω να καταθεσουν τα χρωστούμενα στο ΤΠκΔ.

Εννοουσα οτι μία σοβαρή εταιρεία , εχει μηχανισμους τοσο για να προλαμβάνει αλλα και στη χειρότερη να διαχειριστεί τετοιες καταστασεις και δεν λεει απλά οτι ο αντιπαλος είναι ζαβολιαρης ....

(Οπως ακριβως εγω ο απλος πολιτης βρηκα τρόπο να διαχειριστώ το απλο προβλημα μου)


ΥΓ. Οσο για τις¨"μπουρδες " που αναφερεις σε παραπέμπω στους στιχους "το γαρ πολύ του έρωτος γεννα παραφροσύνη" - και δεν ισχυει μόνο για σενα και εμένα

----------


## emeliss

> ε δεν μπορει οταν μας συμφερει να λεμε οτι ο οτε ειναι Α.Ε και κοιταει μονο το κερδος και απο την αλλη να τον θεωρουμε κοινωφελες ιδρυμα. αφου ειναι Α.Ε ας τα παρει και απο το κοινοβουλιο ,εκτος αν τα παιρνει με εξυπηρετησεις


Μέχρι σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ έχει κοινωνικό πρόσωπο. Ελπίζω αυτό να παραμείνει και στο μέλλον όταν η DT θα κινεί τα νήματα.

Σε νοσοκομεία, ΥΠΑ, στρατό, δημόσιους οργανισμούς κλπ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ. Αν το κάνεις βάζεις σε κίνδυνο ζωές ή δυσχεραίνεις φοβερά την χώρα και τους πολίτες. Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τους πολίτες με μια ΑΕ.

Και βέβαια δεν μπορείς να πετάς υπονοούμενα για "διευκολύνσεις" χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο. Αλλά τι λέμε τώρα.

----------


## logosof

@blitzkrieg, μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι είπε ο citizen78. Η σχέση είναι προφανής.


Με πρόλαβε

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Φιλε μαλλον δεν προσεξες τη φατσούλα , και δεν καταλαβες το ειρωνικό της προτασης.
> Προφανώς και δεν εννοω να καταθεσουν τα χρωστούμενα στο ΤΠκΔ.
> 
> Εννοουσα οτι μία σοβαρή εταιρεία , εχει  μηχανισμους τοσο για να προλαμβάνει αλλα και στη χειρότερη να  διαχειριστεί τετοιες καταστασεις και δεν λεει απλά οτι ο αντιπαλος είναι ζαβολιαρης ....


Συμφωνώ σε όλα και ελπίζω αυτή η σφαλιάρα να γίνει μάθημα σε όλους.

Αλλά οφείλουμε να παραδεχτούμε οτι οι σχέσεις ΟΤΕ με άλλες εταιρίες τηλ/επικ είναι ιδιότροπες και περίεργες ακόμα στο Ελλαδιστάν.

Χωρίς όρους και κανόνες ο κάθε ΟΤΕ και η κάθε Altec έχουν δικαίωμα δυστυχώς να ισχυρίζονται και να πράττουν όπως τους καπνίσει.

----------


## A_gamer

> Φιλε μαλλον δεν προσεξες τη φατσούλα , και δεν καταλαβες το ειρωνικό της προτασης.
> Προφανώς και δεν εννοω να καταθεσουν τα χρωστούμενα στο ΤΠκΔ.
> 
> Εννοουσα οτι μία σοβαρή εταιρεία , εχει μηχανισμους τοσο για να προλαμβάνει αλλα και στη χειρότερη να διαχειριστεί τετοιες καταστασεις και δεν λεει απλά οτι ο αντιπαλος είναι ζαβολιαρης ....
> 
> (Οπως ακριβως εγω ο απλος πολιτης βρηκα τρόπο να διαχειριστώ το απλο προβλημα μου)


Τα είπες πολύ σωστά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## guzel

> Μέχρι σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ έχει κοινωνικό πρόσωπο. Ελπίζω αυτό να παραμείνει και στο μέλλον όταν η DT θα κινεί τα νήματα.
> 
> Σε νοσοκομεία, ΥΠΑ, στρατό, δημόσιους οργανισμούς κλπ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΕΙΣ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ. Αν το κάνεις βάζεις σε κίνδυνο ζωές ή δυσχεραίνεις φοβερά την χώρα και τους πολίτες. Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τους πολίτες με μια ΑΕ.
> 
> Και βέβαια δεν μπορείς να πετάς υπονοούμενα για "διευκολύνσεις" χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο. Αλλά τι λέμε τώρα.


λολ... κανε μια αναζητηση για σκανδαλα οτε με προηγουμενες κυβερνησεις και τωρινες και θα καταλαβεις.
πιο κοινωνικο προσωπο μας δουλευεις ?χωρις προειδοποιηση πηγε και κατεβασε τους διακοπτες και αναστατωσε χιλιαδεσ συνδρομητες της αλτεκ. αυτη ειναι η ευαισθησια του ?? ξερω ξερω ειναι Α.Ε.. 

και ο γεροντας που του κοβουν το τηλεφωνο μπαινει σε κινδυνο. αν δεν μπορει ενα "οργανωμενο" κρατος να πληρωσει τα χρεη του θα τα πληρωσει ο γεροντας ? η θελεις να μου πεις οτι ο οτε χαριζει εκατομυρια χωρις διευκολυνσεις οπως λες / κατι μου βρωμαει .. :Whistle:

----------


## songless_bird

Ωραια, απο το πρωι καλω μεσω ΟΤΕ και οχι altec. Ιντερνετ εχω αλλα ψιλοσερνεται...Ευκαιρια αν κλεισει η ALtec να δοκιμασουμε και αλλους εναλλακτικούς, γιατι ΟΤΕ δεν γυρναω, ο,τι μου παρει τωρα ως αρπαχτη απο τις κλησεις μεσω του δικτύου του. 

Να δημιουργησει 2-3 δυνατους αντιπαλους με δικο τους δικτυο και να εχει εσοδα μονο απο φορους στο τελος ο ΟΤΕ. Γιατι δεν νομιζω οι συνδρομητες της Altec να πανε στο OTE σε ενα τετοιο σεναριο...

----------


## lewton

> λολ... κανε μια αναζητηση για σκανδαλα οτε με προηγουμενες κυβερνησεις και τωρινες και θα καταλαβεις.
> πιο κοινωνικο προσωπο μας δουλευεις ?χωρις προειδοποιηση πηγε και κατεβασε τους διακοπτες και αναστατωσε χιλιαδεσ συνδρομητες της αλτεκ. αυτη ειναι η ευαισθησια του ?? ξερω ξερω ειναι Α.Ε


Και όχι απλά χωρίς προειδοποίηση.
*Δεν το έκανε* τόσο καιρό που δεν τα βρίσκανε, και *το έκανε αφού τα βρήκανε* επειδή λέει ήθελε τα χρήματα μέσα σε λιγότερες από 24 ώρες.

Και μου αρέσει που πολλοί από εδώ μέσα τσιμπάνε.

----------


## Producer

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω! Τι γουστάρεις? Το ότι μια εταιρία, η οποία έχει μεγάλη πελατειακή βάση θα βρεθεί με δυσκολίες? Το ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα είναι πάλι μονοπώλιο?
> Το ότι, ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει Δεύτερη φορά αυτό μέσα στο έτος?
> Το ότι πίσω απ αυτές τις εταιρίες κινείται όλη αγορά,  προμηθευτές-πελάτες-προσωπικό κλπ.
> ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ !!




Off Topic



Γουστάρω που στη χώρα τη φούσκας που το άσχετο κράτος με τους εξίσου άχρηστους οργανισμούς του (ΕΕΤΤ κλπ) αποδεικνύεται ανίκανο πλέον να κάνει κάτι για να "προστατέψει" μερικά λαμόγια αλλά και τις δικές του επιχορηγήσεις...

Στο κάτω κάτω, τα γούστα μου δεν είναι αντικείμενο της δικής σου κρίσης.  Γράψε τη γνώμη σου για το θέμα.  Το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να μου δίνεις περισσότερη ευχαρίστηση διότι τα παίρνεις στο κρανίο  :Twisted Evil: 



Οι λαμογιές πληρώνονται.  Εάν ήταν σοβαρά όλα αυτά τα καφενεία θα προστάτευαν τους πελάτες, τους υπαλλήλους,  τους προμηθευτές και κατα συνέπεια τον εαυτό τους...  Αλλά...

Μη τσιμπάτε απο τις ανακοινώσεις μιας εταιρείας...

----------


## makisathanos

Ζητείται βιομηχανία που να κατασκευάζει κουβαδάκια, να τα πωλεί π.χ. 20€ το ένα επί πιστώσει για ένα χρόνο και να δέχεται παραγγελίες για 1.000.000 κομμάτια.

Σοβαρός επιχειρηματίας πουλά κουβαδάκια προς 10€ το ένα τοις μετρητοίς.

κανένα "καλό" ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο ξέρουμε;

----------


## nnn

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως όλα γίνονται ενόψει των οικονομικών αποτελεσμάτων που θα βγουν από βδομάδα ?  :Thinking:

----------


## logosof

Ας σταματήσουν οι πελάτες της Altec να πληρώνουν τους λογαριασμούς τους. Τι λέτε πώς θα κάνει η εταιρεία σε βάρος τους;

----------


## emeliss

> Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως όλα γίνονται ενόψει των οικονομικών αποτελεσμάτων που θα βγουν από βδομάδα ?


Τα αποτελέσματα δεν θα αλλάξουν. Το κλίμα ναι.

----------


## koprodogis

Ας γινω κακος,
ρε καλοπαιδα ολων των αλλα παροχων γιατι ασχλειστε τοσο πολυ με την αλτεκ,εχετε γινει πικροχολοι,
πρωτα κοιταξτε την δικια σας επιλογη-εταιρια και μετα σχολιαζεται.
Δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σας δλδ?
Σας ενοχλει που μια μικρη εταιρια εδινε καλυτερο ιντερνετ απο την δικη σας και μαλιστα με λιγα λεφτα?
Τα χρεοι και τα σχετικα τι σας απασχολουν?Αφηστε εμας που ειμαστε συνδρομητες να ανησυχουμε αν θα κατεβασει ρολα ή οχι.
Η χωρα που χαιρεται ο ενας με τη δυστυχια του αλλου χωρις να κοιταει τα χαλια του.
Λυπαμαι που χαιρεστε

----------


## emeliss

> Και όχι απλά χωρίς προειδοποίηση.


Τόσους μήνες έλεγε ο ΟΤΕ ότι θα τους κόψει αν δεν πληρώσουν και λες για μη προειδοποίηση. Διάβασε λίγο καλύτερα την ανακοίνωση της altec. Προφανώς δεν τα βρήκαν μέχρι τώρα. Σε λίγα 24ωρα έτσι και αλλιώς η altec θα αναγκαστεί *πλέον* να πληρώσει.

----------


## citizen78

> Ωραια, απο το πρωι καλω μεσω ΟΤΕ και οχι altec. Ιντερνετ εχω αλλα ψιλοσερνεται...Ευκαιρια αν κλεισει η ALtec να δοκιμασουμε και αλλους εναλλακτικούς, γιατι ΟΤΕ δεν γυρναω, ο,τι μου παρει τωρα ως αρπαχτη απο τις κλησεις μεσω του δικτύου του. 
> 
> Να δημιουργησει 2-3 δυνατους αντιπαλους με δικο τους δικτυο ...


Μέχρι εδω συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Θα προσθέσω μόνο οτι εκτός από "δυνατούς" καλο θα ήταν να εχει να κανει και με "σοβαρούς" - Τοτε και εγω -αν με συμφερει- θα ξαναφύγω από τον ΟΤΕ





> ....και να εχει εσοδα μονο απο φορους στο τελος ο ΟΤΕ.


Μπορεί να κανω λαθος , αλλα δεν νομίζω ο ΟΤΕ να χρηματοδοτείτε από τον κρατικο προυπολογισμό (=φόρους).

----------


## emeliss

> Η χωρα που χαιρεται ο ενας με τη δυστυχια του αλλου χωρις να κοιταει τα χαλια του.
> Λυπαμαι που χαιρεστε


Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο. H altec και η κάθε altec δεν πρέπει να κλείσει. Πρέπει να λειτουργεί με υγιή τρόπο. Αυτό συμφέρει όλους τους καταναλωτές και κυρίως της ίδιας, καθώς και τον προμηθευτή της.

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Τόσους μήνες έλεγε ο ΟΤΕ ότι θα τους κόψει αν δεν πληρώσουν και λες για μη προειδοποίηση. Διάβασε λίγο καλύτερα την ανακοίνωση της altec. Προφανώς δεν τα βρήκαν μέχρι τώρα. Σε λίγα 24ωρα έτσι και αλλιώς η altec θα αναγκαστεί *πλέον* να πληρώσει.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην ανακοίνωση , λένε οτι καθήσαν την Πέμπτη σε ένα τραπέζι και τα βρήκαν..

Το θέμα είναι αν όντως στην παραπάνω ενέργεια του ΟΤΕ ενέχει δόλος.

----------


## karavagos

> Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς αν έχει δίκιο η Altec όταν λέει ότι ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει άλλα αντ' άλλων.


Έχει αποδειχτεί (χωρίς φυσικά να υπάρχει λόγος να βγει στην επιφάνεια, όπως πολλά άλλα) ότι σε κάποιες (ελάχιστες) περιπτώσεις ο ΟΤΕ έχει χρεώσει άλλα αντί άλλων, οπότε επαφίεται στην λογιστική/κανονιστική διαύγεια του παρόχου η ανακάλυψη αυτών των λανθασμένων χρεώσεων.

Όμως ύστερα από ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις μεταξύ των αντίστοιχων λογιστηρίων και εμπορικών τμημάτων (και κάποιες φορές επέμβαση της ΕΕΤΤ) η πλειοψηφία των διαφωνιών λύνεται (υπάρχουν ακόμα εκκρεμότητες με κάποιους παρόχους).

Σε πολλές από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τον βοηθάει η (σκόπιμη?) ασάφεια στα διάφορα "κανονιστικά" κείμενα που βγάζει (και τα οποία φυσικά εγκρίνει η ΕΕΤΤ). Btw, το τμήμα των εγχώριων παρόχων του ΟΤΕ είναι από τα πιο "έξυπνα" τμήματα στον ΟΤΕ, όσον αφορά στην σύνταξη κειμένων.

----------


## emeliss

> Μπορεί να κανω λαθος , αλλα δεν νομίζω ο ΟΤΕ να χρηματοδοτείτε από τον κρατικο προυπολογισμό (=φόρους).


Δεν κάνεις λάθος, αλλά έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό να προσπαθείς να βγάλεις τις παρωπίδες τους.

----------


## lewton

> Τόσους μήνες έλεγε ο ΟΤΕ ότι θα τους κόψει αν δεν πληρώσουν και λες για μη προειδοποίηση. Διάβασε λίγο καλύτερα την ανακοίνωση της altec. Προφανώς δεν τα βρήκαν μέχρι τώρα. Σε λίγα 24ωρα έτσι και αλλιώς η altec θα αναγκαστεί *πλέον* να πληρώσει.


Μα θα πλήρωνε!
Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να κάνει διακοπές αφού τα είχαν βρει για το ποσό.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μπορεί να κανω λαθος , αλλα δεν νομίζω ο ΟΤΕ να χρηματοδοτείτε από τον κρατικο προυπολογισμό (=φόρους).


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ο songless_bird εννοούσε ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα πληρώνεται μόνο από τα πάγια των γραμμών αν φύγουν όλοι οι πελάτες σε εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## guzel

δεν κλεινει ετσι απλα ενας ομιλος, δεν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση.

τα πραγματα ειναι απλα η αλτεκ πουλαει το ιδιο ακριβως προιον με τον οτε σε πολυ χαμηλοτερη τιμη, ειναι απλο λοιπον γιατι την χτυπησε με τετοιο τροπο

----------


## emeliss

> Έχει αποδειχτεί (χωρίς φυσικά να υπάρχει λόγος να βγει στην επιφάνεια, όπως πολλά άλλα) ότι σε κάποιες (ελάχιστες) περιπτώσεις ο ΟΤΕ έχει χρεώσει άλλα αντί άλλων


Καθώς επίσης ότι υπήρχε εποχή (παλιά, αλλά όχι πολύ παλιά) που δεν ήξερε τι κυκλώματα έχει και πολλά λειτουργούσαν καιρό αχρέωτα. Πλέον αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι ελάχιστα.

----------


## songless_bird

> Μπορεί να κανω λαθος , αλλα δεν νομίζω ο ΟΤΕ να χρηματοδοτείτε από τον κρατικο προυπολογισμό (=φόρους).


Μπορει να εχεις δικιο. Απλως υπεθεσα οτι ενας τοσο μεγαλος πρωην κρατικος οργανισμος δεν μπορει να ηταν/ειναι τοσο αυτονομος ως εταιρεια. Πρεπει να ειχε και απο αλλου εσοδα, εκτος αν τα εκανε ολα με το μονοπωλιο.

----------


## emeliss

> Μα θα πλήρωνε!
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να κάνει διακοπές αφού τα είχαν βρει για το ποσό.
> ...
> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ο songless_bird εννοούσε ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα πληρώνεται μόνο από τα πάγια των γραμμών αν φύγουν όλοι οι πελάτες σε εναλλακτικούς.


Έτσι λέει. Και το λέει εκ του ασφαλούς!
Μπα... Η ημιμάθεια καλά κρατεί.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τα πραγματα ειναι απλα η αλτεκ πουλαει το ιδιο ακριβως προιον με τον οτε σε πολυ χαμηλοτερη τιμη, ειναι απλο λοιπον γιατι την χτυπησε με τετοιο τροπο


Δεν είναι το ίδιο προϊόν.

Δεν την χτύπησε. Απλά της έδωσε μια σφαλιαρίτσα. Έτσι για να πάρει μπροστά.

----------


## songless_bird

> Μπα... Η ημιμάθεια καλά κρατεί.


Οπως και το νταβατζιλικι που πληρωνω στον ΟΤΕ χωρις να κανω χρηση των υπηρεσιων του.

----------


## emeliss

> Οπως και το νταβατζιλικι που πληρωνω στον ΟΤΕ χωρις να κανω χρηση των υπηρεσιων του.


Κάνεις χρήση των υπηρεσιών του. Και μάλιστα πολύ πολύ μεγάλη. Απλά δεν το ξέρεις.

----------


## lewton

> Μπορει να εχεις δικιο. Απλως υπεθεσα οτι ενας τοσο μεγαλος πρωην κρατικος οργανισμος δεν μπορει να ηταν/ειναι τοσο αυτονομος ως εταιρεια. Πρεπει να ειχε και απο αλλου εσοδα, εκτος αν τα εκανε ολα με το μονοπωλιο.


Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εισπράττει λεφτά από το κράτος, αντίθετα δίνει λεφτά στο κράτος όσο το κράτος κρατάει έστω και μια μετοχή του (ως πότε θα δούμε).
Ως Έλληνες φορολογούμενους μας συμφέρει να έχει κέρδη ο ΟΤΕ όσο δεν τον έχουμε ξεπουλήσει 100%.
Αλλά ακόμα και αν τον ξεπουλήσουμε, δε μας συμφέρει σε καμία περίπτωση η Α.Ε. που κατέχει και διαχειρίζεται το δίκτυο χαλκού της χώρας να έχει οικονομικά προβλήματα. Ακόμα και με την έλευση του FTTH, θα υπάρχουν περιοχές που θα εξαρτώνται από το χαλκό.

----------


## songless_bird

> Κάνεις χρήση των υπηρεσιών του. Και μάλιστα πολύ πολύ μεγάλη. Απλά δεν το ξέρεις.


Δεν κανω καμια χρηση *υπηρεσιων* που πληρωνω μεσω του παγιου. Κανω χρηση της υποδομης του την οποια πληρωνω μεσω του εναλλακτικου φορεα μου που νοικιαζει τα κυκλωματα. Αλλο υπηρεσιες, αλλο υποδομη.

----------


## karavagos

> Καθώς επίσης ότι υπήρχε εποχή (παλιά, αλλά όχι πολύ παλιά) που δεν ήξερε τι κυκλώματα έχει και πολλά λειτουργούσαν καιρό αχρέωτα. Πλέον αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι ελάχιστα.


Υπάρχουν ακόμα αδυναμίες σωστής χρέωσης λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων/περιορισμών.

----------


## guzel

> Δεν είναι το ίδιο προϊόν.


παρακαλω ?δινει 24mbps σε οποιο κεντρο δινει και ο οτε ,ετσι δεν ειναι ?!!!ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο προιον αλλα σε πολυ καλυτερη τιμη, αυτο χτυπησε ο οτε

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Κάνεις χρήση των υπηρεσιών του. Και μάλιστα πολύ πολύ μεγάλη. Απλά δεν το ξέρεις.


Χμμμ, μήπως ξεχνάμε οτι αυτές του οι υπηρεσίες είναι πληρωμένες απο όλους τους έλληνες φορολογούμενους, με χρόνια "νταβατζιλίκια" και οτι ο ΟΤΕ υποτίθεται οτι είναι *διαχειριστής* του δικτύου και όχι κάτοχος του ?

----------


## brou

Η ιστορία αυτή προφανώς και δε μπορεί να συγκριθεί με της Lannet. Η Altec είναι άλλου μεγέθους όμιλος. Λύση σίγουρα θα βρεθεί, αλλά η όλη ιστορία διακοπής + άμεσης απαίτησης των οφειλόμενων σε χρόνο που δεν είναι εφικτός, μου μοιάζει περισσότερο για εταιρική στρατηγική από πλευράς ΟΤΕ, παρά για λογιστική διαφωνία. Η δημοσιοποίηση της διένεξης με αυτό το τρόπο, βλάπτει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την Altec, με προφανές όφελος του ΟΤΕ, πέρα από τα οικονομικά. Το λάθος της Altec ήταν ότι έδωσε το δικαίωμα στον ΟΤΕ να κάνει αυτή τη κίνηση. 

Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα, γεγονός είναι ότι η ελληνική αγορά, και ειδικά των Αθηνών που δραστηριοποιούνται οι περισσότεροι , είναι πολύ μικρή για να αντέξει αυτό τον αριθμό παρόχων. Είμαστε ακόμα σε εμβρυϊκό στάδιο, και θα περάσει χρόνος μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο. Σε υγιείς οικονομίες, χωρίς τα φαινόμενα διαφθοράς και ατιμωρησίας, αυτό γίνεται με συγχωνεύσεις και εξαγορές εταιριών. Εδώ δυστυχώς τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά.

----------


## emeliss

> Υπάρχουν ακόμα αδυναμίες σωστής χρέωσης λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων/περιορισμών.


Σίγουρα.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> παρακαλω ?δινει 24mbps σε οποιο κεντρο δινει και ο οτε ,ετσι δεν ειναι ?!!!ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο προιον αλλα σε πολυ καλυτερη τιμη, αυτο χτυπησε ο οτε


Δεν είναι το ίδιο προϊόν. Ας μην το αναλύσουμε τεχνικά. Έξυπνο παιδί είσαι, σκέψου το γιατί.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Χμμμ, μήπως ξεχνάμε οτι αυτές του οι υπηρεσίες είναι πληρωμένες απο όλους τους έλληνες φορολογούμενους, με χρόνια "νταβατζιλίκια" και οτι ο ΟΤΕ υποτίθεται οτι είναι *διαχειριστής* του δικτύου και όχι κάτοχος του ?


Η ημιμάθεια καλά κρατεί.

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Σίγουρα.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι το ίδιο προϊόν. Ας μην το αναλύσουμε τεχνικά. Έξυπνο παιδί είσαι, σκέψου το γιατί.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...



Ναι αλλά δεν βοηθάς και εμάς τους τυφλούς..

Αν δεν απαντήσεις θα το θεωρήσω σαν ακόμα ένα πυροτέχνημα σου..γνώστη  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

> Σε υγιείς οικονομίες, χωρίς τα φαινόμενα διαφθοράς και ατιμωρησίας, αυτό γίνεται με συγχωνεύσεις και εξαγορές εταιριών. Εδώ δυστυχώς τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά.


Και εδώ το ίδιο θα γίνει. Αυτή την στιγμή σπρώχνονται στην αφετηρία για το ποιός θα πάρει καλύτερη θέση και το ποιός θα μπει στο παζάρι με την μεγαλύτερη δύναμη.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι αλλά δεν βοηθάς και εμάς τους τυφλούς..
> 
> Αν δεν απαντήσεις θα το θεωρήσω σαν ακόμα ένα πυροτέχνημα σου..γνώστη


Δεν χρειάζεται να σφυρίζεις.

Σίγουρα δεν θα παίξω το παιχνίδι που άνοιξε η Altec περί κακού δημόσιου ΟΤΕ. Εδώ το θέμα είναι συγκεκριμένο. Αν θες να μάθεις ψάξε στο forum, διάβασε, ή άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα με αυτό ως επίκεντρο, μαθητή...

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Και εδώ το ίδιο θα γίνει. Αυτή την στιγμή σπρώχνονται στην αφετηρία για το ποιός θα πάρει καλύτερη θέση και το ποιός θα μπει στο παζάρι με την μεγαλύτερη δύναμη.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να σφυρίζεις.
> 
> Σίγουρα δεν θα παίξω το παιχνίδι που άνοιξε η Altec περί κακού δημόσιου ΟΤΕ. Εδώ το θέμα είναι συγκεκριμένο. Αν θες να μάθεις ψάξε στο forum, διάβασε, ή άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα με αυτό ως επίκεντρο, μαθητή...


Πυροτεχνήματα..

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## emeliss

Ότι νομίζεις. Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τα off topic.

----------


## Producer

> Η ιστορία αυτή προφανώς και δε μπορεί να συγκριθεί με της Lannet. Η Altec είναι άλλου μεγέθους όμιλος. Λύση σίγουρα θα βρεθεί [...] Το λάθος της Altec ήταν ότι έδωσε το δικαίωμα στον ΟΤΕ να κάνει αυτή τη κίνηση.


Σωστός.

Το θέμα είναι πόσο γρήγορα θα ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις της η εταιρεία... διότι εάν το καθυστερήσει έστω και 1 εβδομάδα... κλάφτα χαράλαμπε!  Δεν τον βλέπω τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει πίσω... και πολύ καλά κάνει!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## songless_bird

Off Topic





> Ναι αλλά δεν βοηθάς και εμάς τους τυφλούς..


Στις 10 Νοεμβρίου 1949 ξεκινούσε επίσημα τη
λειτουργία του ο Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνιών Ελλάδος
(ΟΤΕ). Η Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία που δημιουργήθηκε με τον νόμο
1049/49, ήταν κάτω από τον έλεγχο του κράτους, -που είχε
και τη μοναδική, μη μεταβιβάσιμη μετοχή- *αλλά διέθετε
οικονομική και διοικητική αυτονομία*. Στον ΟΤΕ πέρασαν όλοι
οι τομείς της τηλεγραφίας και της τηλεφωνίας με το
εσωτερικό και το εξωτερικό.

*Οι εγκαταστάσεις που απέκτησε ο ΟΤΕ, ήταν αξίας 23
εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων*, ενώ η χρηματική βοήθεια του
σχεδίου Μάρσαλ ήταν άλλα 9 εκατομμύρια δολάρια.

Οικονομικα ανεξαρτητος, αλλα τα 23 εκ. δολλαρια δεν τα εβαλε για την ίδρυση του καποιος ασχετος. Το κρατος απο τα δικα του εσοδα θα τα εβαλε...Λεω τωρα εγω...

----------


## emeliss

> Το θέμα είναι πόσο γρήγορα θα ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις της η εταιρεία... διότι εάν το καθυστερήσει έστω και 1 εβδομάδα... κλάφτα χαράλαμπε!


Μπα, αποκλείεται. Τρίτη, το αργότερο Τετάρτη θα έχει ληξει το θέμα.

----------


## lifeof29

πέρυσι το χειμώνα είχαν παρατηρηθεί διπλές χρεώσεις στους λογαριασμούς του οτε ενώ είχες πληρώσει τον προηγούμενο λογαριασμό αυτοί στον επόμενο σου έλεγαν ότι δεν έχεις πληρώσει και σε χρέωναν τα διπλά βέβαια αν είχες κράτηση την απόδειξη που  είχες πληρώσει εντάξει αν και στην αρχή δεν το παραδέχονταν μετά είπαν ότι έφταιγε η μηχανογράφηση τους και ζήτησαν και συγνώμη  μέσο ανακοίνωσης από την τηλεόραση μήπως χρέωναν και την altec με διπλές χρεώσεις ικανοί είναι οι αθεόφοβοι ακούς εκεί να κλείσουν τα κυκλώματα παρασκευατικα

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic






> [Οικονομικα ανεξαρτητος, αλλα τα 23 εκ. δολλαρια δεν τα εβαλε για την ίδρυση του καποιος ασχετος. Το κρατος απο τα δικα τους εσοδα θα τα εβαλε...Λεω τωρα εγω...


Μετοχοποιήθηκε και πουλήθηκε. Άρα;

----------


## Producer

> Μπα, αποκλείεται. Τρίτη, το αργότερο Τετάρτη θα έχει ληξει το θέμα.


Με αυτή τη νοοτροπία: "Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εν τέλει επιχειρεί να αποτρέψει οποιαδήποτε δυνατότητα της εταιρείας μας να αποπληρώσει τα οφειλόμενα, ενώ ακυρώνει κάθε προσπάθεια να εξοφληθεί και ο ίδιος." εγώ "διαβάζω" τα εξής:

α) Πάμε δικαστήρια οπότε... ζήσε Μάη μου...
β) Δεν έχουμε όλο το ποσό άμεσα (ίσως)
γ) Βρήκαμε και δικαιολογία (ο κακός ΟΤΕ)

Καλά κρασιά...

----------


## songless_bird

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μετοχοποιήθηκε και πουλήθηκε. Άρα;


Αρα το κρατος εστησε μια επικερδης επιχειρηση με τα λεφτα του ελληνα φορολογουμενου και μετα την πουλησε. Μεχρι το 1997 το κρατος ειχε το μετοχικο πακετο του OTE. Το κοστος της υποδομης του ΟΤΕ δεν μας το χαρισε κανενας, προηλθε απο τα εσοδα του κρατους απο την φορολογια.

Και να συμπληρωσω τον συλλογισμο μου, οτι η μεταπολεμικη Ελλαδα δυσκολα θα ειχε τα 23 εκ δολλάρια, πιθανον να ειναι απο δανεια που τα ξεπληρωνουμε μεχρι και σημερα μεσω φορολογιας. Οποιος θυμαται τα δανεια απο την Αγγλια που μας εκαναν ρομπα πριν χρονια...

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αρα το κρατος εστησε μια επικερδης επιχειρηση με τα λεφτα του ελληνα φορολογουμενου και μετα την πουλησε. Μεχρι το 1997 το κρατος ειχε το μετοχικο πακετο του OTE. Το κοστος της υποδομης του ΟΤΕ δεν μας το χαρισε κανενας, προηλθε απο τα εσοδα του κρατους απο την φορολογια.



 :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

> Με αυτή τη νοοτροπία: "Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εν τέλει επιχειρεί να αποτρέψει οποιαδήποτε δυνατότητα της εταιρείας μας να αποπληρώσει τα οφειλόμενα, ενώ ακυρώνει κάθε προσπάθεια να εξοφληθεί και ο ίδιος." εγώ "διαβάζω" τα εξής:
> 
> α) Πάμε δικαστήρια οπότε... ζήσε Μάη μου...
> β) Δεν έχουμε όλο το ποσό άμεσα (ίσως)
> γ) Βρήκαμε και δικαιολογία (ο κακός ΟΤΕ)
> 
> Καλά κρασιά...


Εσύ καλά διαβάζεις ΑΝ η ανακοίνωση της Altec είναι αληθινή. Εγώ πιστεύω όμως πως βγήκε μόνο για να κερδίσει όποιο κομμάτι εντυπώσεων έμεινε.

----------


## themaxx

Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα δει ένα κατάλογο για το πόσα χρωστάνε οι εναλλακτικοί στον ΟΤΕ , η αλτεκ φιγουράριζε στις υψηλές θέσεις(αν θυμάμαι καλά) από τότε, επίσης την ιστορία με την HP και την αλτεκ την ξέρετε  :Wink:  ;. Εκτός αυτών δεν πρέπει να ειναι λίγοι εδώ μέσα που ξέρουν πόσο "καλοπληρωτής" ειναι η αλτεκ χεχεχε και τι όνομα εχει στην πιάτσα. Αν έχεις μια εικόνα απο ολα αυτα τότε το χτεσινό δεν πρέπει να σου προκαλεί καμία έκπληξη στο γιατί συνέβη αλλά στο γιατί άργησε τόσο !!. Επίσης να σας θυμίσω οτι πρόσφατα έχωσε στον οτε ενα τεράστιο πρόστιμο η ΕΕΤΤ(για τις γνωστές πρακτικές) το οποίο το προκάλεσαν ποιοιιιι ; ο ναι οι εναλλακτικοί παροχοι που του χρωστάνε όμως από την αλλη και αρα λέω ίσως τους το φέρνει καπέλο με αυτο τον ωραίο τρόπο.

Όπως και να εχει η αλτεκ εχει αποδείξει στα τόσα χρόνια που ειναι στο χώρο της πληροφορικής  οτι δεν πεθαίνει (η μάλλον δεν δίνατε να πεθάνει!! :Laughing: ) και απλά για λίγο ξαποσταίνει ξανά  προς τι δόξα τραβά .....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Producer

Τι εννοείς "αληθινή"?  Είναι πλέον αναρτημένη και στο επίσημο Site του ομίλου τους: http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=963 (προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, το ξέρω ότι είσαι γνώστης της ανάρτησης, αλλά επειδή διαβάζουν κι άλλοι)

Η "αλήθεια" φαίνεται πολύ καθαρά απο την εξής παράγραφο: "Μετά από αυτά, ακόμη και η Τράπεζα, που είχε αναλάβει τον άτυπο συντονισμό της προσπάθειας, εκδήλωσε εγγράφως αδυναμία να προσφέρει οποιαδήποτε συμβιβαστική ή διαμεσολαβητική συνδρομή."

Άρα εξαντλήσανε όλες τις συμβιβαστικές πιθανότητες και δε βρήκαν άκρη... Σύμφωνοι.. ΑΔΙΑΛΛΑΚΤΟΣ ο ΟΤΕ... αλλά είπαμε... πολύ καλά κάνει (κατα τη γνώμη μου)

edit: Φυσικά και δεν πιστεύω το 99% των όσων ανακοινώνει η Altec... Φούσκες και μπουρμπουλήθρες

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic






> Αρα το κρατος εστησε μια επικερδης επιχειρηση με τα λεφτα του ελληνα φορολογουμενου και μετα την πουλησε.


Σωστά, αλλά κράτος και πολίτης είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Ο πολίτης με την ψήφο του έβγαλε κυβερνήσεις που έκαναν ότι έκαναν.



........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τι εννοείς "αληθινή"?


Εννοώ αν λένε την αλήθεια στον αν θα πλήρωναν τελικά. Λέει ότι δεν τα έβρισκαν αλλά τελικά πρότειναν λύση στην οποία ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία προς υλοποίηση. Ημερομηνία που ήταν αδύνατη η λύση. Άρα ο "κακός" ΟΤΕ δεν ήθελε λύση. Δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ όμως αν όντως θα πλήρωναν.

----------


## songless_bird

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σωστά, αλλά κράτος και πολίτης είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Ο πολίτης με την ψήφο του έβγαλε κυβερνήσεις που έκαναν ότι έκαναν.


Ε αρα μην μου λες οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν αναπτυχθηκε και δεν συντηρηθηκε απο την ελληνικη φορολογια και καλα ειναι οικονομικα ανεξαρτητος. Ανεξαρτητος ως προς τα κερδη μονο(που ηταν κερδη για το κρατος αποκλειστικά μεχρι το 1997 ως μοναδικος του μετοχος.), γιατι λογικα τα 23 εκ δολλαρια ειναι απο δανεια της μεταπολεμικης Ελλαδας που τα ξεπληρωνει ο ελληνας μεχρι και σημερα πιστευω εμμεσα.

----------


## Producer

> Εννοώ αν λένε την αλήθεια στον αν θα πλήρωναν τελικά. Λέει ότι δεν τα έβρισκαν αλλά τελικά πρότειναν λύση στην οποία ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία προς υλοποίηση. Ημερομηνία που ήταν αδύνατη η λύση. Άρα ο "κακός" ΟΤΕ δεν ήθελε λύση. Δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ όμως αν όντως θα πλήρωναν.


Κατανοητό

Αυτό για εμένα είναι ξεκάθαρο... Δεν ήταν διατεθειμένοι.  Δεν περίμεναν ποτέ ότι θα είχε το θράσος ο ΟΤΕ να εκτελέσει το ultimatum της Παρασκευής.  Αυτή είναι η δική μου εκτίμηση.  Ίσως ο ΟΤΕ είχε χορτάσει απο το χαρτοπόλεμο και τις υποσχέσεις και μετά απο χρόνια οφειλών έκανε τη κίνηση... (δεν αποκλείω και "συμβουλή/οδηγία" απο DT εδώ...)

Αντιθέτως, δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο εάν ο ΟΤΕ συμφώνησε τελικά στο ύψος των άμεσα ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών (υπάρχουν και άλλες τρέχουσες υποχρεώσεις εκτός απο αυτές που απαίτησε τη Παρασκευή).  Ίσως ζήτησε την άμεση καταβολή του προτεινόμενου ποσού σαν προκαταβολή ή σαν πρώτο στάδιο διακανονισμού... Εάν δεν ανακοινώσει ο ΟΤΕ κάτι νέο δε θα μάθουμε ποτέ... Δεν πιστεύω λέξη για το ύψος των οφειλών απο την Altec...

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Το θέμα είναι αν όντως θέλουμε τέτοιον ΟΤΕ..
Αν δηλαδή θα φιλοτιμηθεί ο κ.Βουρλούμης να κάνει καμία μείωση στα τιμολόγια του και αν αποφασίσει να βάλει WiMax πιλοτικά στο Αγιο Ορος..έλεος.

Δεν ξέρω αν απο αυτό το "ξεκαθάρισμα" και κυρίως με τους όρους που γίνεται, βγεί κάτι καλό.
Είναι σαφές το προβάδισμα του ΟΤε έναντι των "ανταγωνιστών-πελατών" του.
(και με μια ΕΕΤΤ να σφυρίζει αδιάφορα)
Νομίζω οτι ακόμα και οι μικρότεροι ISP's έχουν να προσφέρουν κάτι στην διαμόρφωση του τηλεπικοινωνιακού τοπίου της χώρας αλλά δεν ανέχομαι τον "μεγάλο" ΟΤΕ να βάζει τρικλοποδιές σε κανέναν.
Ακόμα με ISDN θα είμασταν αν δεν υπήρχαν εταιρίες τέτοιου τύπου(πολυ κοινότυπο αυτό το ξέρω  :Razz:  ).

----------


## Producer

> Το θέμα είναι αν όντως θέλουμε τέτοιον ΟΤΕ..
> Είναι σαφές το προβάδισμα του ΟΤε έναντι των "ανταγωνιστών-πελατών" του.
> 
> Νομίζω οτι ακόμα και οι μικρότεροι ISP's έχουν να προσφέρουν κάτι στην διαμόρφωση του τηλεπικοινωνιακού τοπίου της χώρας αλλά δεν ανέχομαι τον "μεγάλο" ΟΤΕ να βάζει τρικλοποδιές σε κανέναν.


Δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι χάθηκε το τραίνο... οι εξελίξεις τρέχουν και εάν ο ΟΤΕ συνεχίσει να σκληραίνει τη στάση του απέναντι στα καφενεία που πράγματι δεν έχουν ορθοποδήσει ακόμη... πάπαλα ίσως για μερικούς (όχι για τον όμιλο, αλλά ίσως για τη θυγατρική που δεν βρήκε γαμπρό πριν αρκετό καιρό όταν είχε την ευκαιρία)...

Η ουσιαστική λήξη της "περιόδου χάριτος" με την ΕΕΤΤ να τους προστατεύει και τον ΟΤΕ να συμπεριφέρεται σαν full blown καπιταλιστικό μαγαζί φέρνουν δύσκολες μέρες...

Μη ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι κάθε δράση φέρνει και την αντίδραση... Πρόστιμο 9 mn €, η ΕΕΤΤ να τους βρίζει στο τελευταίο συμπόσιο και "αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός" (σύμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ) = Κατέβασμα διακόπτη σε μερικούς...

Και όταν τσιγκλάς το τέρας... να προσέχεις απο που θα στη φέρει γιατί εάν τα πάρει και δεν το μαζέψουν.. θα πονέσει άσχημα... Σήμερα τη πληρώνει η Altec (όχι άδικα)... αύριο?

----------


## ubuntubu

Off Topic


		Ο τσαμπουκάς του Σαακασβίλη (Altec) ,στην  φαινομενικά δυσκίνητη Ρώσικη αρκούδα (ΟΤΕ) , με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα.
Τον ρόλο των Αμερικανών (σε στηρίζω ,αλλά δεν θα ξεκινήσω και τον Γ'ΠΠ ) ποιός τον έχει ;
 :Whistle:

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

για μενα η αλτεκ ειναι τελειωμενη, τουλαχιστον στο τραπεζικο συστημα. θα αργησει πολυ να ανακαμψει γιατι δεν θα μπορει να συνεργαζεται με τραπεζες. αν τα καταφερει. 


εαν διαβασετε προσεκτικα την επιστολη της, απετυχε να καταβαλει τον ιουλιο τις εισφορες της ρυθμισης που ειχε συμφωνησει περισυ. αρα το προβλημα υπαρχει χρονια και απλα τωρα "εσκασε". η επιστολη, για καποιον που γνωριζει πεντε πραγματα τραπεζικα ειναι γεματη ψευδη. δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να χρηματοδοτησει τραπεζα εταιρεια που εχει σφραγισει επιταγες και εχει κληθει να καταβαλει τα χρηματα των εγγυητικων. δεν εχει να κανει με το καλοκαιρι κτλ η αδυναμια της αλτεκ να πληρωσει τις υποχρεωσεις της. 
εγγυητικη επιστολη σημαινει, οτι η τραπεζα εχει δεσμευσει χ χρηματα ή επιταγες ή περιουσια και εγγυαται οτι θα πληρωσει αν η εταιρεια δεν καλυψει τις υποχρεωσεις της, για να σας το πω απλα. 
που σημαινει οτι απο τον ιουλιο ειχε προβλημα χρηματοδοτησης απο τις τραπεζες η αλτεκ. δεν θεωρω οτι καποια τραπεζα μεσολαβησε ωστε να διευθετηθει οποιαδηποτε διαφορα της αλτεκ με τον οτε. δεν ειναι αυτη η δουλεια των τραπεζων. τωρα αν πηγε κανας διευθυνταρας της τραπεζας μαζι με τον Αθανασουλη στον ΟΤΕ για συμπαρασταση, το εκανε μπας και δεν σκασουν τα δανεια της αλτεκ και την φαει απο τους ανωτερους του στην τραπεζα. διοτι, οταν σκαει ενα τοσο μεγαλο δανειο πεφτουν κεφαλια. ελπιζω τουλαχιστον η τραπεζα που το φαγε να ειναι μεγαλη και να αντεχει. και φυσικα δεν θα ειναι μονον μια αλλα πεντεξι, γιατι ποτε μια εταιρεια δεν εχει μονον μια τραπεζα ακομη και αν αυτη την λενε εθνικη η πιστεως η γιουρομπανκ.

ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να πιστεψω την παρακατω παραγραφο:

"Έτσι, η εταιρεία μας, σε συνεννόηση με τις πιστώτριες Τράπεζες, κατέθεσε προχθές, Πέμπτη, πρόταση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για την καταβολή, σε μετρητά και εγγυητικές επιστολές, ποσού ύψους 10,2 εκ. Ευρώ, καλύπτοντας το σύνολο σχεδόν των ληξιπροθέσμων απαιτήσεών του."

οταν ενας πελατης σφραγιζει επιταγες κατεφθειαν ο φακελος του και οτι εχει δωσει ενεχυρο πηγαινει στις καθυστερησεις και αρχιζουν και ρευστοποιουν οι τραπεζες οτι εχει αφησει ενεχυρο. 
να δω τραπεζα να εκδιδει εγγυητικη επιστολη σε σφραγισμενο πελατη και μετα θα τα χω δει ολα. δεν γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα, σας το λεω εκ πειρας. 

επι του πρακτεου τωρα. 

εχει κανεις μετακομισει σε αλλο παροχο ενω ισχυει η πρωτη εξαμηνη συμβαση?

θεωρω οτι η ανακοινωση και η αδυναμια παροχης της υπηρεσιας που εχουμε πληρωσει μας καλυπτει ως πελατες.

επισης, η πιο γρηγορη λυση ειναι μετοικηση στον οτε. ειμαι σιγουρη οτι  ολους εμας τους πελατες της αλτεκ θα κοψουν τον σβερκο τους να μας βουτηξουν πριν παμε αρστερα δεξια....

----------


## lewton

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αρα το κρατος εστησε μια επικερδης επιχειρηση με τα λεφτα του ελληνα φορολογουμενου και μετα την πουλησε. Μεχρι το 1997 το κρατος ειχε το μετοχικο πακετο του OTE. Το κοστος της υποδομης του ΟΤΕ δεν μας το χαρισε κανενας, προηλθε απο τα εσοδα του κρατους απο την φορολογια.


Το κράτος τον πούλησε όμως, δεν τον έδωσε τσάμπα.

----------


## kostantis

Μην την ψαχνετε..οπως παει ολοι οι παροχοι θα κλεισουν και θα μεινει μονο ο ΟΤΕ...τα χουνε κανει πλακακια ολοι τους με τον ΟΤΕ... :ROFL:

----------


## brou

> για μενα η αλτεκ ειναι τελειωμενη, τουλαχιστον στο τραπεζικο συστημα. θα αργησει πολυ να ανακαμψει γιατι δεν θα μπορει να συνεργαζεται με τραπεζες. αν τα καταφερει.


Μή τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Άλλο Altec Telecoms, άλλο όμιλος Altec.





> δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να χρηματοδοτησει τραπεζα εταιρεια που εχει σφραγισει επιταγες και εχει κληθει να καταβαλει τα χρηματα των εγγυητικων. [...]
> εγγυητικη επιστολη σημαινει, οτι η τραπεζα εχει δεσμευσει χ χρηματα ή επιταγες *ή περιουσια* και εγγυαται οτι θα πληρωσει αν η εταιρεια δεν καλυψει τις υποχρεωσεις της, για να σας το πω απλα.


Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Καμμία τράπεζα δε ξεκινά ρευστοποιήσεις σε έναν μεγάλο όμιλο τόσο απλά. Αυτού του τύπου τα δάνεια θεωρούνται από τις τράπεζες ως μετρίου με υψηλού ρίσκου, και η συνήθης πρακτική είναι να προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν την εταιρία να ορθοποδήσει παρά να ψάχνουν τα χρήματά τους. Φυσικά και γίνονται τέτοιου τύπου χρηματοδοτήσεις.Δεν υπερασπίζομαι την νοοτροπία αρπαχτής καμμίας Altec, αλλά μη το πάμε και στο άλλο άκρο, δεν είναι ο μέσος ιδιώτης πελάτης που θα τον μαυρίσουν έτσι απλά. Ποιά τράπεζα θα συνεισφέρει στο να βαρέσει κανόνι η θυγατρική Altec Telecoms και να χάσει στη συνέχεια τη συνεργασία όλου του ομίλου;

----------


## Producer

> για μενα η αλτεκ ειναι τελειωμενη, τουλαχιστον στο τραπεζικο συστημα. θα αργησει πολυ να ανακαμψει γιατι δεν θα μπορει να συνεργαζεται με τραπεζες. αν τα καταφερει. 
> 
> [...]η επιστολη, για καποιον που γνωριζει πεντε πραγματα τραπεζικα ειναι γεματη ψευδη.[...]
> 
> [...]ελπιζω τουλαχιστον η τραπεζα που το φαγε να ειναι μεγαλη και να αντεχει. και φυσικα δεν θα ειναι μονον μια αλλα πεντεξι [...]
> 
> [...]επισης, η πιο γρηγορη λυση ειναι μετοικηση στον οτε.[...]


Ακριβέστατα...




> "Τα δάνεια του Ομίλου αναλύονται, κατά κύριο χρηματοδότη, ως ακολούθως:
> 
> ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΕURΟΒΑΝΚ: >35mn€
> ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ: >22mn€
> ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΕΘΝΙΚΗ: >18mn€
> ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ SΟCΙΕΤΕ GΕΝΕRΑLΕ: >10mn€
> ΑΓΡΟΤΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ: >10mn€
> ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ: >3mn€
> ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ: >6mn€
> ...


Σύνολο: >130mn€ (~63mn€ Βραχ/σμες υποχρεώσεις, ~67mn€ Μακρ/σμες υποχρεώσεις)
Κόστος χρηματοδότησης: >10mn€ το χρόνο!
Σύνολο υποχρεώσεων: 233.472.575 (Μακροπρόθεσμες+Βραχυπρόθεσμες+Προμηθευτές και λοιπές υποχρεώσεις)

Source: Altec Group Annual Report: http://www.ase.gr/content/gr/Compani...43_2007_GR.PDF. Page 57. Issue date: June 2008

Επίσης: Τα αποτελέσματα του τριμήνου δείχνουν ότι ενώ η μητρική πάει σχετικά καλά (αφήστε τις δανειακές υποχρεώσεις), η θυγατρική πάει κατα διαόλου, με αποτέλεσμα: "Σε ενοποιημένο επίπεδο ο κύκλος εργασιών για το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2008, διαμορφώθηκε [...] τα αποτελέσματα μετά φόρων ανήλθαν σε *ζημίες* € 0,12 εκ. από *κέρδη* € 0,32 εκ" (q1 2008 vs q1 2007)

----------


## Hunter 85

> Και το μόνο που κάνει η altec  είναι μια ανακοινώση  για το πως θα κάνουν κλησείς  
> 
> http://www.altectelecoms.gr/viewer.asp?rec=310&lang=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Κρίμα για την altec,  
> αλλά το να πουλάς κάτω του κόστους κάποια στιγμή σου γυρνά μπούμερανγκ


Τα γνωστά καφεshops! πάντως την Altec την είχα σε μία εκτίμηση κρίμα!

----------


## crypter

> Σύνολο: >130mn€ (~63mn€ Βραχ/σμες υποχρεώσεις, ~67mn€ Μακρ/σμες υποχρεώσεις)
> Κόστος χρηματοδότησης: >10mn€ το χρόνο!
> Σύνολο υποχρεώσεων: 233.472.575 (Μακροπρόθεσμες+Βραχυπρόθεσμες+Προμηθευτές και λοιπές υποχρεώσεις


 :Shocked:  130 εκ. χρεη;

----------


## jap

> νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα. Δεν σχολίασα την αποτίμηση, ούτε την διαδικασία επιλογής χαρτοφυλακίου, ούτε αν χάνω ή κερδίζω. Σχολίασα ότι δεν έχω καμία απολύτως ηθική ή νομική υποχρέωση να γόνω χρηματοδώτης του Αθανασούλη και του κάθε Αθανασούλη για να υπάρχουν "φθηνές υπηρεσίες" για τους πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ.


Κατάλαβα καλά, και η απάντηση ήταν ότι άλλους χρηματοδοτείς αν έχεις πραγματικά μετοχές του ΟΤΕ. Αν τώρα εσύ νομίζεις ότι τα κακοδιαχειρίζονται, πάρε κι άλλες να αποκτήσεις και δικαίωμα ψήφου. Άντε, και σε ανώτερα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Producer

> 130 εκ. χρεη;


Όχι ακριβώς  :Smile: ... μέρος τους... συγκεκριμένα: Τραπεζικός Δανεισμός >130mn € ! (βραχ + μακρ)
Το πρόβλημα είναι μεγάλο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.
Ρευστότητα μηδέν, επιτόκια να καλπάζουν και κόστος χρηματοδότησης >10mn € / year !

(Κόστος χρηματοδότησης:  Το καθαρό χρηματοδοτικό κόστος αποτελείται από τους δεδουλευμένους τόκους επί των συναφθέντων δανείων, που υπολογίζονται βάσει της μεθόδου του πραγματικού επιτοκίου.)

edit: Το παραδέχονται και οι ίδιοι ότι με τόσο μεγάλο δανεισμό είναι έκθετοι σε *τεράστιο ρίσκο*:

"Κίνδυνος επιτοκίου: Ο κίνδυνος διακύμανσης των επιτοκίων προέρχεται κυρίως από μακροπρόθεσμες και βραχυπρόθεσμες δανειακές υποχρεώσεις. Η δανειακή διάρθρωση του Ομίλου είναι βασισμένη σε *δάνεια κυμαινόμενου επιτοκίου* συναρτώμενα με το *EURIBOR*. Κατά συνέπεια, ενδεχόμενη μεταβολή του EURIBOR επηρεάζει αντίστοιχα τα χρηματοοικονομικά έξοδα και κατ’ επέκταση τα αποτελέσματα του Ομίλου"

"Κατά την 31/12/2007, εάν τα επιτόκια των δανειακών υποχρεώσεων ήταν 0,50 % υψηλότερα/χαμηλότερα και οι υπόλοιπες μεταβλητές παρέμεναν σταθερές, τα μετά φόρων αποτελέσματα της κλειόμενης χρήσεως και η καθαρή θέση του Ομίλου θα εμφανίζονταν μειωμένα/αυξημένα κατά το ποσό των € *492.511* περίπου, κυρίως λόγω των υψηλότερων/χαμηλότερων εξόδων χρεωστικών τόκων που θα προέκυπταν από τις δανειακές υποχρεώσεις με κυμαινόμενο επιτόκιο."

Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πολύ πολύ δύσκολα...

Με ένα click του επιτοκίου προς τα πάνω (το σύνηθες)... πονάνε άσχημα...
Τυχαίο είναι ότι οι Τράπεζες έχουν χ3στεί στο χρήμα και στα κέρδη?

----------


## NeK

> δεν διαφωνώ σ'αυτό απλα ο μόνος που μπορεί να μας λύσει την απορια για τις "κινησεις πανικού" που αναφέρει ο "AngelosF" ειναι ο "nnn" ή οποιος έχει το δελτίο τύπου
> στα οικονομικά site που εψαξα αναφέρουν για απαντηση του ομίλου πάντως


Το δελτίο τύπου είναι της ALTEC και όχι της Altec Telecoms, το θέμα ανάφερε "*Δ.Τ.* Altec Telecoms" (Δελτίο Τύπου) όχι Δ.Σ.! Το λάθος (απολύτως εκ παραδρομής) ήταν ότι έγραφε Altec Telecoms και όχι σκέτο Altec.

Το διόρθωσα σε "Δελτίο Τύπου Altec" για να μην έχουμε άλλες τέτοιες παρεξηγήσεις.

----------


## songless_bird

Off Topic





> Το κράτος τον πούλησε όμως, δεν τον έδωσε τσάμπα.


Ναι αλλα τωρα ολοι μας θα συνεχισουμε να πληρωνουμε στο κρατος για τον ΟΤΕ αλλα και στους νεους ιδιωκτητες του ΟΤΕ. :Razz:

----------


## mariosserhan

παίδες είμαι και εγώ πελάτης της altec telecoms και στο dsl και στην σταθερή της και εκτός αυτό είμαι και πωλητής αυτής οπως και forthnet tellas κ.α και την γνωρίζω από την αρχή της(για όποιους θυμούντε, πρώτα AIAS net μετά ACN και μετά altec telecoms για να μην βλέπω τα post ότι η altec είναι μια νέα εταιρεία από τις μικρού επιπέδου και εύκολα θα κλείσει).

Το γεγονός ότι η altec χρωστούσε και χρωστάει στον ΟΤΕ δεν είναι άγνωστο γιατί όλοι οι παρόχοι δυστηχώς χρωστάνε. Το γεγονός όμως η ΕΕΤΤ να δώσει απόφαση παρασκευή μεσημέρι να κατεβάσουν διακόπτες έτσι ώστε να μεσολαβήσει ΣΚ και να μην υπάρχει δυνατότητα αντίδρασης και πόσο μάλλον μετά από συμβιβασμό των 2 εταιρειών το θεωρώ τουλάχιστων παράλογο και προκλητικό.

Όπως είπα ξέρω καιρό τον όμιλο και σαν πωλητής ξέρω και τις άλλες εταιρείς (και αυτές με LLU)
και παρόλα αυτα ξέρω ότι με συμφέρει να την χρησιμοποιώ(24Mbps χωρίς LLU με την καλύτερη τιμή, 3-4ευρώ λογαριασμό στην σταθερή που έχω και 3-4 μήνες να πληρώσω γιατί βαριέμαι χωρίς να μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, γιατί αν το 13813 αργεί καλύτερα να μην δεις άλλης εταιρείας) και είναι η μόνη εταιρεία προεπιλογής φορέα που μπορεί να κρατήσει τους "ψαγμένους" στον ΟΤΕ.

Και επειδή κάτι διάβασα ότι η altec δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με LLU και αυτό την έκαψε, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει γιατί η altec δουλεύει ήδη ιδιόκτητο δοκιμαστικά στην αθήνα αλλά όπως μου είπαν από μέσα "αν δεν λυθούν οι παιδικές ασθένειες δεν το κατεβάζουμε" (συχνές διακοπές, fax, συναγερμοί κ.α).

Εγώ το μόνο που ελπίζω είναι να προσπαθήσουν να λύσουν την δευτέρα το πρόβλημα(λίγο χλωμό το βλέπω)  γιατί και εγώ ζορίζομαι να lagάρω. και να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι ο όμιλος δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να πέσει για να ξεανγχώσω μερικούς. 

Αυτά από μένα.

----------


## Producer

> Το γεγονός όμως *η ΕΕΤΤ να δώσει απόφαση παρασκευή μεσημέρι να κατεβάσουν διακόπτες* έτσι ώστε να μεσολαβήσει ΣΚ και να μην υπάρχει δυνατότητα αντίδρασης και πόσο μάλλον μετά από συμβιβασμό των 2 εταιρειών το θεωρώ τουλάχιστων παράλογο και προκλητικό.


Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είχε καμία εμπλοκή...
100% απόφαση της Διοίκησης του ΟΤΕ ήταν το ultimatum και η πτώση του διακόπτη τη Παρασκευή...

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

> Μή τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Άλλο Altec Telecoms, άλλο όμιλος Altec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Καμμία τράπεζα δε ξεκινά ρευστοποιήσεις σε έναν μεγάλο όμιλο τόσο απλά. Αυτού του τύπου τα δάνεια θεωρούνται από τις τράπεζες ως μετρίου με υψηλού ρίσκου, και η συνήθης πρακτική είναι να προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν την εταιρία να ορθοποδήσει παρά να ψάχνουν τα χρήματά τους. Φυσικά και γίνονται τέτοιου τύπου χρηματοδοτήσεις.Δεν υπερασπίζομαι την νοοτροπία αρπαχτής καμμίας Altec, αλλά μη το πάμε και στο άλλο άκρο, δεν είναι ο μέσος ιδιώτης πελάτης που θα τον μαυρίσουν έτσι απλά. Ποιά τράπεζα θα συνεισφέρει στο να βαρέσει κανόνι η θυγατρική Altec Telecoms και να χάσει στη συνέχεια τη συνεργασία όλου του ομίλου;


 
εχμ... σε τραπεζα εργαζομαι :Wink: 


σφραγιση = ρευστοποιηση.

γιατι? πληρωμη των εγγυητικων στον οτε ντουκου απο τις τραπεζες. πληρωμη των δανειων που εχει λαβει με εκποιηση των ακινητων, επιταγων κτλ. και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εχουν δεσμευτει λογαριασμοι οψεως απο το ελληνικο δημοσιο που και εκει θα χρωστα σιγουρα. 

δευτε τελευταιο ασπασμον. 

αντιο 65 ευρω. παμ παρακατω.

----------


## mariosserhan

έτσι η αλλιώς άγγελε δεν είναι τρόπος να βρει το δίκιο του ο ΟΤΕ αυτός.
Περίμενα μια αρκετά μακροπρόθεσμη προειδοποίηση για να κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση.

----------


## billy_gr

> παίδες είμαι και εγώ πελάτης της altec telecoms και στο dsl και στην σταθερή της και εκτός αυτό είμαι και πωλητής αυτής οπως και forthnet tellas κ.α και την γνωρίζω από την αρχή της(για όποιους θυμούντε, πρώτα AIAS net μετά ACN και μετά altec telecoms για να μην βλέπω τα post ότι η altec είναι μια νέα εταιρεία από τις μικρού επιπέδου και εύκολα θα κλείσει).


για την ταξη  και για καθαρα τυπικους λογους να πω οτι η ΑΙΑΣ νετ  ηταν ανεξαρτητος παροχος ιντερνετ που αγοραστηκε απο την αλτεκ..

----------


## Producer

> έτσι η αλλιώς άγγελε δεν είναι τρόπος να βρει το δίκιο του ο ΟΤΕ αυτός.
> Περίμενα μια αρκετά μακροπρόθεσμη προειδοποίηση για να κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση.


Δεν είμαι γνώστης του ιστορικού αλλά υποθέτω ότι έγιναν κάποιες "προειδοποιητικές" κινήσεις.
Ο ΟΤΕ αναφέρει: "Ο ΟΤΕ εξάντλησε όλα τα περιθώρια συνεννόησης με την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, χωρίς η τελευταία να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις της"

Δε γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες...

Αντικειμενικά, το βλέπω ως εξής (ακολουθεί θέατρο του παραλόγου):

OTE: Θα πληρώσεις ωρέ κατακαημένε ?
ACN: Χμμμ... κάτσε να το σκεφτώ... Ίσως
OTE: Μας έπρηξες, είσαι και ανταγωνιστής, έχεις και το iCall που πάει καλά και χάνω τρελό revenue απο το voice, έβγαλες και ADSL στο 1/3 απο εμένα, έχεις απίστευτο πρόβλημα ρευστότητας, είναι Αύγουστος και η ΕΕΤΤ κοιμάται που με έβρισε κι όλας... θα σε σκίσω!
ACN: Έλα μωρέ τώρα... πάλι τα ίδια... όποιος γαυγίζει δε δαγκώνει.. Άστα αυτά.... Να σου φέρω τους φίλους μου απο τη Τράπεζα να πιούμε ένα καφέ?
OTE: Μήτσο.... Για κόψε τα κυκλώματα και πάρε τηλ και τον Γιώργο απο OTEGlobe να τους σκίσουμε και το Internet... Γεια σας!

 :Very Happy: 

Ps: Ένα πουλάκι μου είπε ότι χρωστάνε τα κέρατά τους και στον άλλο Internet wholesale Provider... Άσχημα, πολύ άσχημα νέα...

----------


## Bloodimir

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόσο flame thread?

Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν (εκτός ανταγωνιστικής εταιρείας) κάποιος να χαίρεται με τα προβλήματα και να θέλει να κλείσει ένας εναλλακτικός provider? 

Τόσα χρόνια βρίζαμε για μονοπωλιακό καθεστώς και τώρα πάμε να βγάλουμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας? 

Και συ ρε man emeliss ούτε μεγαλομέτοχος του ΟΤΕ να ήσουν έτσι που τα λες, cool, λεφτά στην τσέπη μας δεν θα μπουν από αυτή την κατάσταση, γιατι τόσο φανατισμός δηλαδή.

Τεσ πα.

Τίποτα νεώτερο εκτός απο θεωρίες έχουμε?

----------


## sdikr

> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόσο flame thread?
> 
> Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν (εκτός ανταγωνιστικής εταιρείας) κάποιος να χαίρεται με τα προβλήματα και να θέλει να κλείσει ένας εναλλακτικός provider? 
> 
> Τόσα χρόνια βρίζαμε για μονοπωλιακό καθεστώς και τώρα πάμε να βγάλουμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας? 
> 
> Και συ ρε man emeliss ούτε μεγαλομέτοχος του ΟΤΕ να ήσουν έτσι που τα λες, cool, λεφτά στην τσέπη μας δεν θα μπουν από αυτή την κατάσταση, γιατι τόσο φανατισμός δηλαδή.
> 
> Τεσ πα.
> ...


Μετά απο τόσο χρόνια που ξεκίνησε το adsl,     θα έλεγε κανείς πως θα φιάχναν  λίγο τα πράγματα,   αντίθετα όμως ενώ  γνωρίζουν/με  τις τιμές χονδρικής τους ΟΤΕ,  βλέπουμε παρόχους  να πουλάνε συνέχως  κάτω του κόστους,    η altec  πχ  πουλάει  24mbps  με 9.90   ενώ αγόραζει  με  18 πέριπου,  βάλε μέσα ΟΚΣΥΑ,  βάλε  μέσα  διεθνές  feed,    να μην πούμε φύσικα για τα ido.

Το κάνει 3 χρόνια τώρα (λιγότερο απο χρόνο με τα 24  και πλέον σύνδεσεις για 2 χρόνια )
ακόμα έχω λογαριασμό της altec  στο όνομα μου  +  στο γραφειο 

Εσύ τι περιμένεις απο αυτό;    αν δεν βγάζει κέρδος  τότε αναγκάστικα κάποια στιγμή θα χτύπησει ασχήμα,     αν έσυ τώρα  πιστέυεις  οτι είναι καλύτερο το να πληρώνεις 9.90  (την χαμηλότερη τιμή στην Αγόρα για ΑΡΥΣ)  με αποτέλεσμα  αλλοί παρόχοι να χάνουν πελάτες  σε ενάν  που πουλάει κάτω του κόστους μπράβο σου.

Πάντως πλην των εκπτώσεων  σε αλλά καταστήματα  δεν έχω δει ποτέ να πουλάνε  τόσο κάτω του κόστους,  μετά αναλαμβάνει  η επιτρόπη ανταγωνισμου

----------


## Producer

> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόσο flame thread?


Γιατί κανείς (σχεδόν) δε κάνει flame τους "μάστορες" της κατάντιας της εταιρείας...
Έχει πλάκα η προσπάθεια να τα χώσουμε στον ΟΤΕ όταν οι πραγματικοί υπαίτιοι πίνουν φραπέ σε κότερα με τα λεφτά του Δημοσίου και ανοίγουν καταστήματα Microland... http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=945

Για ψάξε τους ιδιοκτήτες αυτών των 10 νέων καταστημάτων στην Αττική... θα εκπλαγείς... πολλά γράφω ίσως για "άσχετος"...  :Very Happy:

----------


## citizen78

> Μετά απο τόσο χρόνια που ξεκίνησε το adsl, θα έλεγε κανείς πως θα φιάχναν λίγο τα πράγματα, αντίθετα όμως ενώ γνωρίζουν/με τις τιμές χονδρικής τους ΟΤΕ, βλέπουμε παρόχους να πουλάνε συνέχως κάτω του κόστους, η altec πχ πουλάει 24mbps με 9.90 ενώ αγόραζει με 18 πέριπου, βάλε μέσα ΟΚΣΥΑ, βάλε μέσα διεθνές feed, να μην πούμε φύσικα για τα ido.
> 
> Το κάνει 3 χρόνια τώρα (λιγότερο απο χρόνο με τα 24 και πλέον σύνδεσεις για 2 χρόνια )
> ακόμα έχω λογαριασμό της altec στο όνομα μου + στο γραφειο 
> 
> Εσύ τι περιμένεις απο αυτό; αν δεν βγάζει κέρδος τότε αναγκάστικα κάποια στιγμή θα χτύπησει ασχήμα, αν έσυ τώρα πιστέυεις οτι είναι καλύτερο το να πληρώνεις 9.90 (την χαμηλότερη τιμή στην Αγόρα για ΑΡΥΣ) με αποτέλεσμα αλλοί παρόχοι να χάνουν πελάτες σε ενάν που πουλάει κάτω του κόστους μπράβο σου.
> 
> Πάντως πλην των εκπτώσεων σε αλλά καταστήματα δεν έχω δει ποτέ να πουλάνε τόσο κάτω του κόστους, μετά αναλαμβάνει η επιτρόπη ανταγωνισμου


Πολυ σωστά

----------


## pan34

παει και η altec!

----------


## pelopas1

καλα κανουν και κοβουν τα κυκλωματα :One thumb up: 

εαν ο κουρης το παιζει σκοτσεζος, δεν μπορει να εμπαιζει με τα κολπακια του για να εχει προσβαση *δωρεαν* στα κυκλωματα του οτε

τωρα θα πρεπει οι οποιοι συνδρομητες, να αρχισουν μυνησεις στην εταιρια με τα οποια αιτιολογικα τους  :Wink:

----------


## Producer

> καλα κανουν και κοβουν τα κυκλωματα
> 
> εαν ο κουρης το παιζει σκοτσεζος,




Off Topic


		Ποιός Κουρής?

Αυτός που τα έσπασε πριν χρόνια με τον Αθανασούλη και έκαναν αλληλομηνύσεις για εκβιασμούς, όπως και για τις αστικές διαφορές για την μεταβίβαση του ALTER?

Αυτός που έβγαζε πρωτοσέλιδα στην Αυριανή τον Αθανασούλη & Βαλσαμίδη με τίτλους "Το λαμόγιο #1" και "Το λαμόγιο #2" ?  :Laughing: 

Δεν έχει σχέση ο Κουρής (πλέον) με τον όμιλο Altec.  Εκτός εάν κάνω χοντρό λάθος

----------


## DoS

Μου φαίνεται πάντως σχεδόν...αστεία η αφέλεια ορισμένων. Είναι δυνατών ο ΟΤΕ να έκοψε τα κυκλώματα της Altec αμέσως μετά την μεταξύ τους συμφωνία, γιατί δήθεν ήθελε τα χρήματα εντός 24ώρου; Προφανώς και το μείζον θέμα του ΟΤΕ είναι να εισπράξει τα χρήματα του, εαν υπήρχαν οι απαραίτητες εγγυήσεις και η ανάλογη καλή πίστη τότε δεν πιστεύω πως θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα απο μεριάς ΟΤΕ. 
Προφανώς τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο τα παρουσιάζουν τα δελτία τύπου εκατέρωθεν. Πάντως αν και είμαι εδώ και καιρό εκτός δικτύου ΟΤΕ (2 συνδέσεις Full LLU) και έχω σχολιάσει κατ επανάληψη τον οργανισμό για τις βλαβερές ως προς τον ανταγωνισμό και προπάντως τον καταναλωτή πρακτικές του, μου γυρνάνε τα άντερα σε αυτή τη χώρα οι διάφοροι αεριτζήδες - δήθεν επιχειρηματίες, όπου το μόνο τους ενδιαφέρει είναι το γρήγορο και εύκολο κέρδος.
Λαμόγια, κάποια στιγμή έρχεται το πλήρωμα του χρόνου...θα βγει όμως πάλι κάποιος ψηφοθήρας πολιτικός και θα τους ξελάσπώσει και μάλιστα με τα δικά μας λεφτά, όπως πάντα στην μπανανία που ζούμε!
Λανναράδες υπάρχουν πολλοί και οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν τι έχουν, μην το ξεχνάτε αυτό.

----------


## a66fm

> καλα κανουν και κοβουν τα κυκλωματα
> 
> εαν ο κουρης το παιζει σκοτσεζος, δεν μπορει να εμπαιζει με τα κολπακια του για να εχει προσβαση *δωρεαν* στα κυκλωματα του οτε
> 
> τωρα θα πρεπει οι οποιοι συνδρομητες, να αρχισουν μυνησεις στην εταιρια με τα οποια αιτιολογικα τους


εχεις μείνει μια 5ετια πίσω ο κουρης εχει χωρίσει τα "τσανακια" του με τον αθανασούλη απο το 2003

----------


## Producer

> [...]μου γυρνάνε τα άντερα σε αυτή τη χώρα οι διάφοροι αεριτζήδες - δήθεν επιχειρηματίες, όπου το μόνο τους ενδιαφέρει είναι το γρήγορο και εύκολο κέρδος.
> Λαμόγια, κάποια στιγμή έρχεται το πλήρωμα του χρόνου...θα βγει όμως πάλι κάποιος ψηφοθήρας πολιτικός και θα τους *ξελάσπώσει* και μάλιστα με τα *δικά μας λεφτά*, όπως πάντα στην *μπανανία* που ζούμε!
> Λανναράδες υπάρχουν πολλοί και οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν τι έχουν, μην το ξεχνάτε αυτό.


Πέστα Χρυσόστομε !  :Smile: 

Εάν δείτε καμία κίνηση αποπληρωμής τη Δευτέρα (πραγματικά, δε το βλέπω... *simply follow the money*... για να δούμε απο που θα έρθουν και με τι εγγυήσεις...)

Κάτι παραπάνω ξέρει ο ΟΤΕ όταν λέει ότι δεν "μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα"
Με τη δανειακή κατάσταση που επικρατεί στον όμιλο... Πρέπει να γίνει κάτι μαγικό τη Δευτέρα... όπως ακριβώς στα bold γράμματα του quote...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## pelopas1

a66fm+AngelosF

κανετε  μεγαλο λαθος

alter+altec= κουρης

εαν δεν ηταν ακομα ο κουρης πισω απο τα διαφημιστικα σποτακια με τον ευαγγελατο(και μετα απο αυτον) οσο αφορα τις συνδεσεις τις altec οσο δε και με τις διαφημισεις της αυριανης στο alter,τοτε ποιος ο λογος να δημοσιοποιουνται οι  επειχηρησεις του?

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αρα το κρατος εστησε μια επικερδης επιχειρηση με τα λεφτα του ελληνα φορολογουμενου και μετα την πουλησε. Μεχρι το 1997 το κρατος ειχε το μετοχικο πακετο του OTE. Το κοστος της υποδομης του ΟΤΕ δεν μας το χαρισε κανενας, προηλθε απο τα εσοδα του κρατους απο την φορολογια.
> 
> Και να συμπληρωσω τον συλλογισμο μου, οτι η μεταπολεμικη Ελλαδα δυσκολα θα ειχε τα 23 εκ δολλάρια, πιθανον να ειναι απο δανεια που τα ξεπληρωνουμε μεχρι και σημερα μεσω φορολογιας. Οποιος θυμαται τα δανεια απο την Αγγλια που μας εκαναν ρομπα πριν χρονια...


Η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ πήγαινε σαν χελώνα. Ξέρεις γιατί; Επειδή περίμεναν πρώτα να ξεζουμίσουν τις υπάρχουσες περιοχές ώστε να έχουν λεφτά για να το επεκτείνουν και μετά προχωρούσαν.

Δε νομίζω να χρειάστηκε κανένα δάνειο με την τακτική αυτή.

----------


## Producer

> a66fm+AngelosF
> 
> κανετε  μεγαλο λαθος
> 
> alter+altec= κουρης
> 
> εαν δεν ηταν ακομα ο κουρης πισω απο τα διαφημιστικα σποτακια με τον ευαγγελατο(και μετα απο αυτον) οσο αφορα τις συνδεσεις τις altec οσο δε και με τις διαφημισεις της αυριανης στο alter,τοτε ποιος ο λογος να δημοσιοποιουνται οι  επειχηρησεις του?




Off Topic


		alter+αυριανή=κουρής
altec=αθανασούληδες (Θανάσης+Βασίλης) (παλιότερα +βαλσαμίδης) αλλά όχι πλέον κουρής

Έτσι πιστεύω...

Ποτέ δε ξέρεις πάντως και όλα είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία...έχουμε και το κομματικό στη μέση  :Smile:

----------


## zig

> Κατάλαβα καλά, και η απάντηση ήταν ότι άλλους χρηματοδοτείς αν έχεις πραγματικά μετοχές του ΟΤΕ. Αν τώρα εσύ νομίζεις ότι τα κακοδιαχειρίζονται, πάρε κι άλλες να αποκτήσεις και δικαίωμα ψήφου. Άντε, και σε ανώτερα!


Μπα δεν κατάλαβες. Μάλλον νομίζεις ότι κατάλαβες. Και ειρωνίες πουλα αλλού, δεν ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## citizen78

Περα από ολα αυτά , εντυπωση μου κάνει η παντελής αδιαφορία της Altec για ενημερωση των πελατών της , γιατο τι *θα* γίνει. 
Ειπε τους όποιας σοβαρότητας ισχυρισμούς για το τι εγινε και τι θα κάνει με τον ΟΤΕ.
Με τους πελατες της τι θα κάνει ; (που εχουν προπληρώσει ή πληρώνουν υπηρεσίες που δεν εχουν) - εκει σιγήν ιχθύος....

----------


## pelopas1

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		alter+αυριανή=κουρής
> altec=αθανασούληδες (Θανάσης+Βασίλης) (παλιότερα +βαλσαμίδης) αλλά όχι πλέον κουρής
> 
> Έτσι πιστεύω...
> 
> Ποτέ δε ξέρεις πάντως και όλα είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία...έχουμε και το κομματικό στη μέση


δεν υπαρχει κομματικο, συμφεροντολογος ειναι

αλλωστε εαν ειχαν τσακωθει...ενας απο τους 2 θα *ειχε φυγει απο την μεση* εδω και καιρο

----------


## Producer

> δεν υπαρχει κομματικο, συμφεροντολογος ειναι
> 
> αλλωστε εαν ειχαν τσακωθει...ενας απο τους 2 θα *ειχε φυγει απο την μεση* εδω και καιρο




Off Topic



Πάμε πολύ offtopic τώρα... αλλά... ο εμετικός Κουρής τα έσπασε με το κόμμα εδώ και καιρό (το στυλ του είναι του '80)
Άστο καλύτερα... Απλά για να γελάσουμε: http://www.in.gr/kiosk/issue.asp?lng...33&lngDtrID=11, http://www.in.gr/kiosk/issue.asp?lng...25&lngDtrID=11 κλπ εκείνο το καιρό  :ROFL:  Πολύ παλιά ιστορία...

----------


## a66fm

> a66fm+AngelosF
> 
> κανετε μεγαλο λαθος
> 
> alter+altec= κουρης
> 
> εαν δεν ηταν ακομα ο κουρης πισω απο τα διαφημιστικα σποτακια με τον ευαγγελατο(και μετα απο αυτον) οσο αφορα τις συνδεσεις τις altec οσο δε και με τις διαφημισεις της αυριανης στο alter,τοτε ποιος ο λογος να δημοσιοποιουνται οι επειχηρησεις του?


επιμένω έχεις μείνει 5 χρόνια πίσω

http://www.euro2day.gr/www.euro2day....leDetails.aspx

........Auto merged post: a66fm πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και ο ευαγγελάτος είναι εδω και 2,5 τουλάχιστον χρόνια στον όμιλο αντεννα

----------


## Mercedesf1

Σορρυ που χαλαω την συζητηση αλλα ποτε θα ερθει το ιντερνετ. Με 200Kbps ειμαι!!! Ξερει κανεις? Παλιο-ΟΤΕ.

----------


## sdikr

> Σορρυ που χαλαω την συζητηση αλλα ποτε θα ερθει το ιντερνετ. Με 200Kbps ειμαι!!! Ξερει κανεις. Παλιο-ΟΤΕ.


ο οτέ τι σου φταίει;

----------


## stefgoon

Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα και τα κουραζουμε.
Οποιος πληρωνει εχει και τις υπηρεσιες που αγοραζει.
Ο οτε δεν ειναι πιστωτικο ιδρυμα.
Το οτι το ποσοστο κερδους χονδρικης-λιανικης ειναι μικρο το γνωριζε η altec και καθε εταιρια. Το οτι καποιες απο αυτες δεν εμειναν σε αυτο και εκαναν τα δικα τους δικτυα δειχνει εξελιξη. Το να εισαι κολαουζος και να εχεις το θρασσος να απαιτεις σε ξεφτιλιζει περισσοτερο.
Στην παραπανω περιπτωση δεν ξερω ποιος λεει την αληθεια και ποση απο αυτη και λιγο με νοιαζει.
Οσο για τους συνδρομητες της altec δεν ηξεραν δεν ρωταγαν... ?
Και καλο ειναι οποιοι απο εμας θιγομαστε να προχωραμε σε αγωγες εναντιον οποιουδηποτε.
Η πρακτικη του "φθηνο & καλο" δεν ειναι παντα οδηγος.
Τους μονους που λυπαμαι ειναι τους εργαζομενους που καποιοι θα μεινουν χωρις δουλεια.
Και κατι τελευταιο, δεν νομιζω οτι κανενας οτε θα εκοβε τις υπηρεσιες του προς οποιονδηποτε πληρωνει τις υποχρεωσεις του. Δεν ειναι χαζη καμια εταιρια να χανει χρηματα.

----------


## manoulamou

> Σορρυ που χαλαω την συζητηση αλλα ποτε θα ερθει το ιντερνετ. 
> Με 200Kbps ειμαι!!! Ξερει κανεις.* Παλιο-ΟΤΕ*.


Aμα δεν πληρωσεις ΔΕΗ δεν σου κοβουν το ρευμα;
Ο ΟΤΕ τι ειναι φιλανθρωπικο ιδρυμα;
Διαβαστε τουλαχιστον το αρχικο μηνυμα... :Thinking:

----------


## Mercedesf1

Ρε δεν με ενδιαφερει τι κανει ΟΤΕ, εγω την Αλτεκ την πληρωσα οπως την ΔΕΗ. Δεν ξερω πως θα τα βρει ο ΟΤΕ με την Αλτεκ αλλα ενα μερος των χρηματων παει και στον ΟΤΕ απο αυτα που εδωσα. Ας τα κανονισει αλλιως με την Αλτεκ οχι να κοβει σε μενα το Ιντερνετ. Και κατι, αλλο αν ειχε 19€ το ιντερνετ ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτους θα πηγαινα, που δεν εχουν ιδεα απο μαρκετινγκ!

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

και εχουμε και λεμε.

129 ευρω στην φορθνετ, την οποια πληρωσα αλλα αποφασισα να μην χρησιμοποιησω γιατι τους θεωρω εδω και αρκετα χρονια μεγαλους λακες. κραταμε το μοντεμ που δεν υποστηριζει 24 απο αυτην την ιστορια - εκρεμει καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ (μου στειλανε και γραμματακι και περιμενω). 

65 ευρω στην αλτεκ και βαρεσε κανονι. 

εχω λοιπον πληρωσει 200 ευρω, ειμαι κατοχος δυο συνδεσεων μιας ανενεργης και μιας ενεργης, δυο μοντεμ το ενα ασυρματο το αλλο οχι και ιντερνετ της προκοπης δεν εχω.

ολε!!!

----------


## emeliss

> Και συ ρε man emeliss ούτε μεγαλομέτοχος του ΟΤΕ να ήσουν έτσι που τα λες, cool, λεφτά στην τσέπη μας δεν θα μπουν από αυτή την κατάσταση, γιατι τόσο φανατισμός δηλαδή


Καθόλου φανατισμός. Θέλω μια *υγιή αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών*. Αυτό και τίποτα περισσότερο. Απλά μου την δίνουν οι *συνεχείς* ανακρίβειες.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εσύ τι περιμένεις απο αυτό; αν δεν βγάζει κέρδος τότε αναγκάστικα κάποια στιγμή θα χτύπησει ασχήμα, αν έσυ τώρα πιστέυεις οτι είναι καλύτερο το να πληρώνεις 9.90 (την χαμηλότερη τιμή στην Αγόρα για ΑΡΥΣ) με αποτέλεσμα αλλοί παρόχοι να χάνουν πελάτες σε ενάν που πουλάει κάτω του κόστους μπράβο σου.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## themaxx

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι για όλα φταίει ο "Εβραίος" Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο  :Wink: 



Off Topic


		@πελοπας1 να σου αν είναι ένας άνθρωπος στην γη που μισή ο Αθανασούλης αυτός είναι σίγουρα ο Κουρής. (του έκανε τεράστια ζημιά για πάρει απλά ένα αλτερ τσάμπα)

----------


## matrix1

Με τοσα που διαβαζουμε λογικο βεβαια ειναι να διαβαζουμε και διαφορες "σαχλαμαρες"...

1. Για μενα η αλτεκ δεν ειναι εκτων προτερων αξιοπιστη, μαλλον αναξιοπιστη ειναι.
Περισσοτερο αναξιοπιστος ειναι ο ΟΤΕ παρολα αυτα. (παλι για μενα)

Γνωριζω δημοσια υπηρεσια που εχοντας προβλημα το connex το οποιο εχει, εμεινε *χωρις ιντερνετ 45 ΜΕΡΕΣ. 10 τηλεφωνηματα στις βλαβες κλπ χωρις να επικοινωνησει μαζι τους ποτε ο ΟΤΕ, περνουσαν οι μερες και μετα απο το τελευταιο τηλεφωνημα με απειλη καταγγελειας και αποχωρησης απο τον οτε και με αποστολη αυτου εγγραφως χρειαστηκαν 5 λεπτα για να αποκατασταθει η βλαβη!
*Αυτο για οσους σαν και μενα πριν απο αυτο το περιστατικο (πριν 4 μηνες) πιστευουν οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι περισσοτερο αξιοπιστος απο τους αλλους.

2. Καποιοι λενε οτι αφου πουλας με 9,99 θα κλεισεις.
ΜΠΑ;
Και η forthnet πουλουσε περσυ το καλοκαιρι με 9,90 το μηνα 24Mbps.
Και η vivodi πουλουσε με λιγοτερο απο τοσο πριν καιρο. ΕΙχα παρει πακετο 5 μηνες με 49ευρω πριν 1,5 χρονο οταν οι τιμες ηταν και ποιο πανω και μου εμεινε και το ρουτερ LAN. Τι εβγαλε δλδ η vivodi τοτε; Εκλεισε; Η πολιτικη της καθε εταιριας ειναι διαφορετικη. Ο ΟΤΕ εχει ολους μας τα κοπαδια τα προβατα και χεστ1κε για να ριξει τιμες. Ποσοι ειναι ψαγμενοι; Ποσοι θα φυγουν; Παλι κερδισμενος θα ειναι. Οταν καποιος θελει να τραβηξει κοσμο θα ριξει τιμες. Γι αυτο υπαρχουν οι προσφορες. Θα υπηρχε σημερα το *e-shop* αν δεν ειχε ξεκινησει με καλες τιμες; Το *carrefour* θα κλεισει που πουλαει αρκετα προιοντα 70% φτηνοτερα αυτη τη στιγμη απο τους αλλους;  Φοβαστε τοσο τον ανταγωνισμο και *επειδη εχετε παρει 10 μετοχες του ΟΤΕ  σιγονταρετε* στις "πιθανον" βρομικες ενεργειες του μπας και βγαλετε κανενα ψιχουλο; Το ποια ειναι η αληθεια δεν το ξερουμε αλλα η ανακοινωση της αλτεκ γεννα πολλα ερωτηματικα γι αυτη την περιεργη ενεργεια του ΟΤΕ. Το οτι πηρατε μετοχες του ΟΤΕ η οποιουδηποτε ειναι δικο σας προβλημα και μην ακουω "τι φταιω εγω να πληρωνω τους αλλους που χρωστανε στον ΟΤΕ". Μπηκατε σε ενα παιχνιδι ποιος θα τα παρει απο ποιον (χρηματιστηριο) και θελετε και συμπονια και να σας σκεφτομαστε; 

Αντε γιατι δεν μπορω να ακουω μαμακιές...

Αυτα!

----------


## a66fm

> Καθόλου φανατισμός. Θέλω μια *υγιή αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών*. Αυτό και τίποτα περισσότερο. Απλά μου την δίνουν οι *συνεχείς* ανακρίβειες.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


ελπίζω μόνο η αγορά που έχεις στο μυαλό σου να μην είναι η μονοπώλιακή

βαρέθηκα να πληρώνω τοσα χρόνια  :Thumb down:

----------


## makisathanos

Προσωπικά αν ήμουν συνδρομητής Altec θα ανησυχούσα. Και θα είχα ήδη αρχίσει τις καταγγελίες σε βάρος της Αλτεκ  ή θα σταμάταγα να πλήρωνα.

----------


## a66fm

> Προσωπικά αν ήμουν συνδρομητής Altec θα ανησυχούσα. Και θα είχα ήδη αρχίσει τις καταγγελίες σε βάρος της Αλτεκ ή θα σταμάταγα να πλήρωνα.


καταγγελια;; εδώ ο οτε κατεβασε διακοπτες παρασκευή απογευμα γιατι να μην αντιδρασει (λογω Σ/Κ η ΕΕΤΤ) και να ήθελες (λεμε τώρα) που να την κάνεις;;
και πες μου σε παρακαλώ πώς να σταματήσει κανεις να πληρώνει μια προπληρωμένη (το jetpack αυτο ειναι  :RTFM: ) συνδρομή  :Whistle:

----------


## Producer

Δε ζήτησε κανένας απο αυτούς που κριτικάρουν την Altec συμπόνοια... Αντιθέτως  :Smile: 

Όλοι επιδέχονται κριτική στο μέτρο που τους αξίζει.  Και τη Παρασκευή κάποιος δε πλήρωσε... Άξιος της μοίρας του.

Εάν κατέβαζε τα κυκλώματα η ΔΕΗ στην Altec, πάλι μπράβο θα έλεγα γιατί στη χώρα της φούσκας έχω βαρεθεί να μου τρώνε τα λεφτά τα λαμόγια.  Χ3στηκα εάν το έκανε ο ΟΤΕ.  Εγώ προσωπικά θέλω καθαρή αγορά όχι μονοπωλιακή (τι σε νοιάζει όμως εσένα τι θέλω εγώ?  :Razz: )

Ο καθένας κοιτάει τη πάρτη του.  Ζούγκλα.  That's life...

----------


## emeliss

> ελπίζω μόνο η αγορά που έχεις στο μυαλό σου να μην είναι η μονοπώλιακή
> 
> βαρέθηκα να πληρώνω τοσα χρόνια


Όχι βέβαια. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει σηκωθεί και τρέχει επειδή υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. Καλύτερα όμως όλοι να ήταν λίγο πιο ακριβοί, από το να δουλεύουν με τιμές κάτω του κόστους ώστε να αποκτήσουν πελατειακή βάση και μετά να εκτοξεύσουν τις τιμές (πιθανότατα ταυτόχρονα αφού κάνουν τις απαραίτητες λομπιστικές συμφωνίες)

----------


## JimBss

ώστε γιαυτό οι προσφορές. κάναν την αρπαχτή και τώρα γειά σας. Ευτυχώς τελείωσε το πεντάμηνο που αγόρασα....

----------


## a66fm

> Όχι βέβαια. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει σηκωθεί και τρέχει επειδή υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. Καλύτερα όμως όλοι να ήταν λίγο πιο ακριβοί, από το να δουλεύουν με τιμές κάτω του κόστους ώστε να αποκτήσουν πελατειακή βάση και μετά να εκτοξεύσουν τις τιμές (πιθανότατα ταυτόχρονα αφού κάνουν τις απαραίτητες λομπιστικές συμφωνίες)


γι αυτό έχεις την επιλογή να βρείς καποιον αλλο πάροχο φτηνότερο και να πάς εκει αν δεν υπάρχει όμως τι κανεις;;;

----------


## FuS

> Sorry παιδιά, αλλά κάπου πρέπει να κάνουμε και εμείς καταγγελία, σε κάποιους μπορεί να έμεινε το ido αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άλλοι που προπλήρωσαν πακέτο! Εμείς δλδ πρέπει να μείνουμε με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια, ειδικά έτσι όπως τη δουλειά δε βλέπω φως στο τούνελ!
> 
> Όσο για όσους χαίρονται no comment, δε λέω τίποτα, αλλά την πληρώνουν οι χρήστες τώρα, ας έβρισκε άλλο τρόπο ο ΟΤΕ να λύσει τις διαφορές του!


Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται πολύ φαιά ουσία για να καταλάβεις ποιος φταίει που έχεις προβλημα αυτή την στιγμή  :Thinking: 
Η μετάθεση ευθυνών είναι γνήσιο ελληνικό φαινόμενο.
Σαν ISP πληρώνεις την Altec και αυτή θα πρέπει να σου εξασφαλίζει την παροχή internet. Εάν η Altec, ΔΕΝ είναι ικανή να σου παρέχει (για τον Α ή Β λόγο, ηθικό ή ανήθικο) ΤΟΤΕ γιατί σου στέλνει λογαριασμό για πάγιο υπηρεσίας;;  :Thumb down: 

Κάπου τα έχεις μπλέξει και θα σε συμβούλευυα να τα ξεμπλέξεις!!  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: Fusmoker πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γουστάρω άσχημα!
> 
> Ελπίζω για λουκέτο


Ελπίζω απλά να κάνεις χιούμορ μαν  :Wink: 
Και να μην πιστευέις αυτό που λες  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## jpan

Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τη διαδικασία διακοπής ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων του ΟΤΕ που εξυπηρετούν την Altec:

Στη περιοχή μου παρατηρώ ότι το Internet κυμαίνεται σήμερα από 100 kbps μέχρι 8 Mbps και κάθε 5 ώρες περίπου, υπάρχει ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή. Επίσης σε δοκιμαστικές κλίσεις στο 13813, άλλες φορές βγαίνει μήνυμα του ΟΤΕ ότι ο αριθμός δεν ανήκει σε συνδρομητή και άλλες φορές βγαίνει το γνωστό μήνυμα της Altec για τα τεχνικά προβλήματα και τη διερεύνησή τους.

Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κατεβάσει μόνιμα τους διακόπτες? Μήπως έχει βάλει κάποιον κακομοίρη υπάλληλό του να ανοιγοκλείνει τις κάνουλες???

----------


## FuS

> @α@ρια μεντολες.... Ο πΟΤΕΣ έχει κανει τα παντα για να μην έχει ανταγωνισμό, δεν λεω, δεν γίνεται να παιζουν 15 εταιρειες, αλλά ουτε και τα νταβατζιλικια του πΟΤΕ για να κλησει τους παντες... τους πληρουμε τοσα χρονια, παγια, ΑΡΥΣ, την ISDN την φαγαμε με το ζορι... επρεπε βλεπετε να πουλησει τα netmod, αν γινει καμια στραβη και κληση η Altec θα παω σε άλλη εταιρεια, δεν ξανασκαω φραγκο στους Δημοσιους του πΟΤΕ.


Μάλλον πάσχεις από σύνδρομο turret  :Wink:

----------


## jack1987

Αρχικά  θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ στους συνδρομητές της ALTEC να λήξει η ταλαιπωρία τους όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται.Είναι λυπηρό να βλέπω  κάποιους να αλληλοσφάζονται για την κάθε εταιρία ενώ κάποιοι άνθρωποι ταλαιπωρούνται με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση.Απο εκεί και πέρα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να αρχίσει κα ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.Δυστυχώς το κακό είναι οτι κάθε φορά που θα γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο θα δημιουργούνται προβλήματα στους πελάτες τις κάθε εταιρίας.Το να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός είναι καλό για όλους.Ακόμα και για τους συνδρομητές του οτε(όπως εγώ).Αλλά εταιρίες που δεν είναι σε θέση να πληρώσουν τις ωφειλές τους πόσο μπορούν να βοηθήσουν την αγορά και κατα συνέπεια τους χρήστες αυτής της αγοράς?Πώς αυτές οι εταιρίες θα μπορέσουν αύριο-μεθαύριο να δημιουργήσουν το πραγματικά δικό τους δίκτυο ή να αναβαθμίσουν τις υπηρεσίες τους με νέες τεχνολογίες?Για να πώ την αληθεία για την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία δεν γνωρίζω πολλά,ούτε έχω κάποιο φίλο-γνωστό μου που να χρησημοποιεί τις υπηρεσίες της,επομένώς τα παραπάνω σχόλια μου δεν αφορούν 100% την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία αλλα είναι μια γενικότερη άποψη.

----------


## FuS

> Και εγώ αυτό βλέπω. Μετά και την ανακοίνωση της ALTEC πλέον είναι ξεκάθαρο το νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ και το ότι το Σαββατοκύριακο θα μείνω χωρίς σωστό νετ...


Ποιο νταβατζιλίκι ρε φίλε;  :Thinking: 
δηλαδή εσύ στην δουλειά σου πουλά;ς προιόντα ή υπηρεσίες χωρίς να πληρώνεσαι;

Πολύ ελεεινή νεοελληνική πρακτική να βλέπουμε ΜΟΝΟ την μία όψη του νομίσματος  :Thinking: 
...αυτήν που μας βολεύει εννοώ  :Whistle:

----------


## matrix1

> Δε ζήτησε κανένας απο αυτούς που κριτικάρουν την Altec συμπόνοια... Αντιθέτως



Αυτο πχ;




> Ναι παιδιά να πιστεύεται τον αναξιοπαθούντα κύριο Αθανασούλη για την ειλικρίνια του και να καταριέστε τον ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Τον κ. Αθανασούλη που ενώ τα πράγματα πάνε κατά διαόλου το μόνο που νοιάζεται είναι πως θα δώσει ως μπόνους τσάμπα μετοχές στον εαυτό του ...
> 
> http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=547993
> 
> Τον κ. Αθανασούλη που ενώ εισπράτει, άφησε να σφραγιστούν επιταγές της εταιρείας τον Ιούλιο από τους κακούς πιστωτές του ...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## FuS

> Τεχνικα αποτελεσματα:
> Η ταχυτητα απο 15Mbps εχει πεσει στα 200Kbps και μαλιστα με διακυμανσεις (απο 100Kbps ως 250Kbps).
> Δεν εχω  (εγω συγκεκριμενα) απλα προβλημα δρομολογησης των κλησεων (εχω προεπιλογη φορεα αλτεκ): Ο οτε προφανως -δεν ξερω αν το εχει κανει η ιδια η αλτεκ επειδη επεσε το συστημα, μαλλον ο ΟΤΕ πιστευω οτι το εκανε "σκοπιμα" - *εχει ακυρωσει την προεπιλογη φορεα*. Οι κλησεις χωρις να βαζω προθεμα 1777, οπως ειναι, γινονται μεσω οτε. 
> *Απλο τεστ για να το δειτε οσοι ειχατε σταθερη αλτεκ*; Καλεστε απο το σταθερο σας ενα κινητο vodafone (νομιζω και cosmote) που ολοι ξερουμε οτι δεν εδιχνε τον αριθμο του σταθερου - δεν υπηρχε αναγvωριση παρα μονο σε wind κινητα. Τωρα το κινητο διχνει τον αριθμο του σταθερου πραγμα που γινοταν οταν εβαζες μπροστα το προθεμα 1777...


Τα έχεις μπλέξει προφανώς..
Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να καταργήσει την προεπιλογή φορέα (αν δεν υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη εγκριση από πελάτη ή πάροχο)  :Thinking: 
Η altec πχ όμως μπορεί να σου στέλνει τις κλήσεις κατευθείαν από ΟΤΕ  :Whistle: 

Μου αρέσει πάντως που λέει "*Πρόβλημα* στην δρομολόγηση κλήσεων...."  :Whistle:

----------


## Producer

> Αυτο πχ;


Παράδειγμα είναι.  Κι εγώ πχ έχω μετοχές ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν πρόκειται να κερδίσω ούτε φράγκο απο αυτή την ιστορία.

Αυτό που θα ξέρω είναι ότι τέρμα το ΒΕΡΕΣΕ και το ΦΕΣΙ !
Σε τέτοιες εταιρείες με τέτοια πολιτική λέω μπράβο (άσχετα απο ΟΤΕ) = άρα ίσως επενδύσω περισσότερο αύριο

Όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος... έτσι είναι... δε χρειάζεται να περιμένει κανένας την αποψή μου για να το καταλάβει.. άλλωστε δεν ορίζουμε εμείς οι απλοί καταναλωτές τις πολιτικές εταιρειών Α.Ε. ... (όπως της Altec και του ΟΤΕ)

----------


## Hunter 85

Όχι οτι ο ΟΤΕ είναι κανένας "άγιος" και ολοι οι ενναλακτικοί "διάβολοι" αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Fusmoker.
Κάποιοι δεν πληρώνουν και νομίζουν οτι εσαεί θα πρέπει να τους κρατούν πίστωση άλλοι!

----------


## FuS

> Όχι οτι ο ΟΤΕ είναι κανένας "άγιος" και ολοι οι ενναλακτικοί "διάβολοι" αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Fusmoker.
> Κάποιοι δεν πληρώνουν και νομίζουν οτι εσαεί θα πρέπει να τους κρατούν πίστωση άλλοι!


thano kats σαφώς και δεν είναι άγιος ο ΟΤΕ, στην τελική είναι και ΑΕ και καμιά ΑΕ δεν είναι φιλάνθρωπη (δυστυχώς, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι) απλά τσαντίζομαι να βλέπω κοντόφθαλμες απόψεις απλά για να πούμε.. κάτι  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: Fusmoker πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σαφως εχει αμεση σχεση με την ιδιωτικοποιηση. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο το οτι εγινε τωρα. 
> Το χρημα ειναι ο μονος στοχος του καθε ιδιωτη, ενω του κρατους δεν ειναι (ηταν). Αλλο "κοινης ωφελειας" (εστω και πολλες φορες μονο κατ' 'ονομα) και αλλο μια επιχειρηση συσσωρευσης  κεφαλαιου (ιδιωτης).
> 
> ........Auto merged post: matrix1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Τι να πουμε και οσοι δωσαμε 300 για τα 2 χρονια ιντερνετ; Το ido silver ηταν το δωρο και οχι το ιντερνετ για πολλους. Το ido ειναι στην κουτα του ακομα! Ποσα pc να δουλευεις ταυτοχρονα; 2; 3; παραπανω δεν παει...


Καλά εσύ θα μας τρελλάνεις ή εγώ το έχω χάσει..  :Thinking: 
Ο ΟΤΕ ιδιωτηκοποιήθηκε και έγινε ΑΕ τώρα με την DT;;;
Δηλαδή πριν τι ήταν;;;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## XARAYGH

άρχισαν τα (ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΑ)όργανα...οι άνθρωποι βλέπουν πλέον το συμφέρον της εταιρίας...οταν θα αρχίσουν τις θυσίες προσωπικού τότε βλέπω μεγάλο κλάμα απο τους υποστηρικτές του μονοπωλίου εδω μέσα .δεν θα μείνει παπαγαλάκι για παπαγαλάκι…

----------


## manoulamou

> Ο ΟΤΕ ιδιωτηκοποιήθηκε και έγινε ΑΕ τώρα με την DT;;;
> Δηλαδή πριν τι ήταν;;;


Δημοσιο με κηφηναριο υπαλληλους
 που το πληρωνανε οι σημερινοι πελατες των εναλλακτικων απ την τσεπη τους...: :Crazy:

----------


## emeliss

> άρχισαν τα (ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΑ)όργανα...οι άνθρωποι βλέπουν πλέον το συμφέρον της εταιρίας...οταν θα αρχίσουν τις θυσίες προσωπικού τότε βλέπω μεγάλο κλάμα απο τους υποστηρικτές του μονοπωλίου εδω μέσα .δεν θα μείνει παπαγαλάκι για παπαγαλάκι…


Δεν λέμε για μονοπώλιο. Λέμε για υγιή ανταγωνισμό (που σημαίνει δυνατές εταιρίες που θα είναι σε θέση να απορροφήσουν μέρος των τυχών απολυθέντων)

----------


## filipoy

και πείτε  μου σας παρακαλώ πώς να σταματήσει κάνεις να πληρώνει μια προπληρωμένη 
συνδρομή ( το jetpack αυτο είναι )

----------


## FuS

> Δημοσιο με κηφηναριο υπαλληλους
>  που το πληρωνανε οι σημερινοι πελατες των εναλλακτικων απ την τσεπη τους...:


Θεωρώ manoulamou πως κάνεις χιούμορ  :Smile:

----------


## matrix1

> Τα έχεις μπλέξει προφανώς..
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να καταργήσει την προεπιλογή φορέα (αν δεν υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη εγκριση από πελάτη ή πάροχο) 
> Η altec πχ όμως μπορεί να σου στέλνει τις κλήσεις κατευθείαν από ΟΤΕ 
> 
> Μου αρέσει πάντως που λέει "*Πρόβλημα* στην δρομολόγηση κλήσεων...."


Εγω τα εχω μπερδεψει; Ο οτε λες οτι δεν μπορει να καταργήσει την προεπιλογή φορέα. Μπορει να κλεισει τα κυκλωματα; Τα εκλεισε. Γιατι να μην καταργήσει και την προεπιλογή φορέα; Στο χθεσινο μου μηνυμα λεω οτι πιο πιθανο μου φαινεται να το εκανε ο ΟΤΕ. Οχι οτι το εκανε 100%.
Εγραψα οτι οποιος με αλτεκ κανει τηλεφωνα απο το σταθερο δρομολογουνται μεσω οτε. Κατι που δεν ειχε ειπωθει και ακομα δεν εχει. Εγω προσωπικα ουτε cent θα προσπαθησω να μην δωσω στον οτε παρα μονο το παγιο, και οπως ειπωθηκε και απο αλλον νωριτερα ο μονος λογος που δινω χρημα στον ΟΤΕ ακομα (παγιο κλπ) ειναι η αλτεκ και εκει το χρωσταει.

----------


## Producer

> άρχισαν τα (ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΑ)όργανα...οι άνθρωποι βλέπουν πλέον το συμφέρον της εταιρίας...οταν θα αρχίσουν τις θυσίες προσωπικού τότε βλέπω μεγάλο κλάμα απο τους υποστηρικτές του μονοπωλίου εδω μέσα .δεν θα μείνει παπαγαλάκι για παπαγαλάκι…


Μάλιστα... και εάν υπάρξει θέμα με τους υπαλλήλους δε θα φταίει καθόλου η διοίκηση της εταιρείας που ανήκουν... θα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ ή η DT... έτσι?  :Smile: 

Όπως γράφει και η ανακοίνωση της Altec: "ο Ο.Τ.Ε. δεν υπολόγισε ούτε τους 300 εργαζόμενους της εταιρείας και τους 1.400 εργαζόμενους του Ομίλου"

Εμείς δε φταίμε, έπρεπε ο ΟΤΕ να σκεφτεί για τους εργαζόμενους του ομίλου μας... Καλά Κρασιά!

Ποιος υποστήριξε το μονοπώλιο ?  Όλες οι απόψεις μιλάνε για υγιή αγορά....

----------


## emeliss

> thano Καλά εσύ θα μας τρελλάνεις ή εγώ το έχω χάσει.. 
> Ο ΟΤΕ ιδιωτηκοποιήθηκε και έγινε ΑΕ τώρα με την DT;;;
> Δηλαδή πριν τι ήταν;;;


Πλέον δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει ο υπέρμετρος και παράνομος προστατευτισμός των εναλλακτικών από την ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτό έχει αλλάξει.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατι να μην καταργήσει και την προεπιλογή φορέα;


γιατί θα ήταν παράνομο

----------


## panteraz

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ βραχυπρόθεσμα βλάπτει τους Πελάτες της ALTEC εμάς... Άμα ήθελε μπορούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει και να πει πριν 1 χρόνο ξέρω γω, ότι η ALTEC δεν πληρώνει ώστε να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε! Τώρα απλά μας έκοψε το Ιντερνετ (έστω 56Κ σύνδεση που έχουμε πλέον...) στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα απο πριν! 

Τώρα μας έφερε προ τετελεσμένων και είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ταλαιπωρηθούμε. Ε εδώ λοιπόν βλέπω νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ που δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου οι Έλληνες Πολίτες και η ταλαιπωρία τους! Το Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνιών ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ είναι καλύτερα να γίνει Deutche Telecom να ξέρουμε με ποιους έχουμε να κάνουμε... 

ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΑΛΤΕΚ!

----------


## FuS

> άρχισαν τα (ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΑ)όργανα...οι άνθρωποι βλέπουν πλέον το συμφέρον της εταιρίας...οταν θα αρχίσουν τις θυσίες προσωπικού τότε βλέπω μεγάλο κλάμα απο τους υποστηρικτές του μονοπωλίου εδω μέσα .δεν θα μείνει παπαγαλάκι για παπαγαλάκι…


Υποπέφτεις σε μια τεράστια παγίδα  :Thinking: 
Το αν υποστηρίζω μια κατάσταση (και όχι έναν οργανισμό) δεν σημαίνει *απαραίτητα* ότι έχω οφέλος από αυτό  :Whistle: 
Άνοιξε λίγο τα μάτια σου

(μιας και το ανέφερες, ναι, ο ΟΤΕ έχει τεράστια δύναμη -όσον αφορά το προσωπικό- και θα πρέπει να συμμαζευτεί κάπως)
(από την άλλη πρόβλημά του, γιατί *αυτός* τους πληρώνει)
(και φυσικά είμαι κατά της όποια;ς απόλυσης αλλά *παν μέτρον άριστον*)

----------


## matrix1

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ βραχυπρόθεσμα βλάπτει τους Πελάτες της ALTEC εμάς... Άμα ήθελε μπορούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει και να πει πριν 1 χρόνο ξέρω γω, ότι η ALTEC δεν πληρώνει ώστε να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε! Τώρα απλά μας έκοψε το Ιντερνετ (έστω 56Κ σύνδεση που έχουμε πλέον...) στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα απο πριν! 
> 
> Τώρα μας έφερε προ τετελεσμένων και είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ταλαιπωρηθούμε. Ε εδώ λοιπόν βλέπω νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ που δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου οι Έλληνες Πολίτες και η ταλαιπωρία τους! Το Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνιών ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ είναι καλύτερα να γίνει Deutche Telecom να ξέρουμε με ποιους έχουμε να κάνουμε... 
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΑΛΤΕΚ!



σαφως. +1

----------


## Producer

> ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΑΛΤΕΚ!


Εάν το έβαζες σε bold θα σε πιστεύαμε ίσως...

Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις... Ζούγκλα είπαμε... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## emeliss

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ βραχυπρόθεσμα βλάπτει τους Πελάτες της ALTEC εμάς... Άμα ήθελε μπορούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει και να πει πριν 1 χρόνο ξέρω γω, ότι η ALTEC δεν πληρώνει ώστε να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε


Αυτό θα ήταν ΑΘΕΜΙΤΟΣ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ και θα έπρεπε να φάει πολύ γερό πρόστιμο αν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο. Επιτέλους λίγη σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει.

----------


## FuS

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ βραχυπρόθεσμα βλάπτει τους Πελάτες της ALTEC εμάς... Άμα ήθελε μπορούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει και να πει πριν 1 χρόνο ξέρω γω, ότι η ALTEC δεν πληρώνει ώστε να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε! Τώρα απλά μας έκοψε το Ιντερνετ (έστω 56Κ σύνδεση που έχουμε πλέον...) στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα απο πριν! 
> 
> Τώρα μας έφερε προ τετελεσμένων και είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ταλαιπωρηθούμε. Ε εδώ λοιπόν βλέπω νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ που δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου οι Έλληνες Πολίτες και η ταλαιπωρία τους! Το Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνιών ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ είναι καλύτερα να γίνει Deutche Telecom να ξέρουμε με ποιους έχουμε να κάνουμε... 
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΑΛΤΕΚ!


Φίλε μου από τα γραφόμενα σου βγάζεις τεράστιο κόμπλεξ  :Thinking:   :Thinking: 



Off Topic


		 Αλλά λέω να σταματήσω γιατί βλέπω ξεκινάει flame και ο σκοπός του thread σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτός ούτε είναι καφενείο εδώ μέσα. Όποιος θέλει η κουβέντα συνεχίζει με pm 
	


@Emeliss:
+1
(ακριβώς αυτό)

----------


## manoulamou

> Θεωρώ manoulamou πως κάνεις χιούμορ


 .... και μαλιστα καταμαυρο, γιατι οπως λεγεται σε καποια ενδιαμεσα μηνυματα
επρεπε να μπει στον κοπο ο ΟΤΕ να προ-ειδοποιησει τους πελατες 
... της Altec πως κατι δεν παει καλα και να ειναι ετοιμοι προς αναχωρησιν!!!
 :ROFL: 
μα δεν ξερουν την παροιμια "το φτηνο το κρεας το τρωνε τα σκυλια";
Oσο θυμαμαι Altec θυμαμαι και προσφορες κοψοχρονια...
*over&out*

----------


## body125z

Αν και θα ακουστει κακο χαιρομαι που ο Οτε δινει μαθηματα σε τετοιες παραγκες...
Η αγορα πρεπει να καθαρισει απο απατεωνες ιδιωτες και θα πρεπει να μεινουνε 3 4 επιχειρησεις κ Ο Οτε ωστε να υπαρξει ενας ΥΓΕΙΗΣ ανταγωνισμος
.

----------


## FuS

> Εγω τα εχω μπερδεψει; Ο οτε λες οτι δεν μπορει να καταργήσει την προεπιλογή φορέα. Μπορει να κλεισει τα κυκλωματα; Τα εκλεισε. Γιατι να μην καταργήσει και την προεπιλογή φορέα; Στο χθεσινο μου μηνυμα λεω οτι πιο πιθανο μου φαινεται να το εκανε ο ΟΤΕ. Οχι οτι το εκανε 100%.
> Εγραψα οτι οποιος με αλτεκ κανει τηλεφωνα απο το σταθερο δρομολογουνται μεσω οτε. Κατι που δεν ειχε ειπωθει και ακομα δεν εχει. Εγω προσωπικα ουτε cent θα προσπαθησω να μην δωσω στον οτε παρα μονο το παγιο, και οπως ειπωθηκε και απο αλλον νωριτερα ο μονος λογος που δινω χρημα στον ΟΤΕ ακομα (παγιο κλπ) ειναι η αλτεκ και εκει το χρωσταει.


Γιατί να λέμε τα αυτονόητα;
ΔΕΝ έχει δικαίωμα να καταργήσει την προεπιλογή με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
ανέφερα παραπάνω πως γίνεται. Είτε το ζητά ο πελάτης είτε ο πάροχος (πχ Altec)

----------


## jack1987

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ βραχυπρόθεσμα βλάπτει τους Πελάτες της ALTEC εμάς... Άμα ήθελε μπορούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει και να πει πριν 1 χρόνο ξέρω γω, ότι η ALTEC δεν πληρώνει ώστε να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε! Τώρα απλά μας έκοψε το Ιντερνετ (έστω 56Κ σύνδεση που έχουμε πλέον...) στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα απο πριν! 
> 
> Τώρα μας έφερε προ τετελεσμένων και είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ταλαιπωρηθούμε. Ε εδώ λοιπόν βλέπω νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ που δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου οι Έλληνες Πολίτες και η ταλαιπωρία τους! Το Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνιών ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ είναι καλύτερα να γίνει Deutche Telecom να ξέρουμε με ποιους έχουμε να κάνουμε... 
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΑΛΤΕΚ!


Σαφώς και αυτή η κίνηση βλάπτει εσάς τους συνδρομητές της Αltec.Αλλά η εταιρία σου γιατί δεν σε προειδοποίησε?Εγώ δεν θα μπώ στην διαμάχη οτε-ενναλακτικών.ΟΤΕ έχω γιατί αυτά που μου προσφέρει είναι αυτά που χρειάζομαι(σταθερό internet).Αν κάποια εταιρία προσφέρει κάτι που χρειάζομαι και δεν το έχει ο ΟΤΕ απλά θα φύγω.Μην έχετε το κομπλεξ μερικοί με τον ΟΤΕ.Πρώτα θα έπρεπε να σε είχε ενημερώσει η εταιρία σου και να μην σε φέρνει  ΑΥΤΗ προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων και μετά ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## FuS

> .... και μαλιστα καταμαυρο, γιατι οπως λεγεται σε καποια ενδιαμεσα μηνυματα
> επρεπε να μπει στον κοπο ο ΟΤΕ να προ-ειδοποιησει τους πελατες 
> ... της Altec πως κατι δεν παει καλα και να ειναι ετοιμοι προς αναχωρησιν!!!
> 
> μα δεν ξερουν την παροιμια "το φτηνο το κρεας το τρωνε τα σκυλια";
> Oσο θυμαμαι Altec θυμαμαι και προσφορες κοψοχρονια...
> *over&out*




Off Topic


		Και να πληρώνουν τον ...ακατανόμαστο Λάλα  :ROFL:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Γιατί να λέμε τα αυτονόητα;
> ΔΕΝ έχει δικαίωμα να καταργήσει την προεπιλογή με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
> ανέφερα παραπάνω πως γίνεται. Είτε το ζητά ο πελάτης είτε ο πάροχος (πχ Altec)


Και γιατί έπρεπε να κάνω μακροσκελή ανάλυση; η μήπως θα έπρεπε να πω πράγματα που έχουν ήδη ειοωθεί απο τους άλλους συμφορουμίτες με άλλα λόγια;

----------


## citizen78

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ βραχυπρόθεσμα βλάπτει τους Πελάτες της ALTEC εμάς... Άμα ήθελε μπορούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει και να πει πριν 1 χρόνο ξέρω γω, ότι η ALTEC δεν πληρώνει ώστε να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε! Τώρα απλά μας έκοψε το Ιντερνετ (έστω 56Κ σύνδεση που έχουμε πλέον...) στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα απο πριν! 
> 
> Τώρα μας έφερε προ τετελεσμένων και είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ταλαιπωρηθούμε. Ε εδώ λοιπόν βλέπω νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ που δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου οι Έλληνες Πολίτες και η ταλαιπωρία τους! Το Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνιών ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ είναι καλύτερα να γίνει Deutche Telecom να ξέρουμε με ποιους έχουμε να κάνουμε... 
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΑΛΤΕΚ!


Δηλαδή θελεις ο ΟΤΕ να βγαζει "πιστοποιητικά φερεγγυότητας εναλλακτικών" ;;;;

Λυπάμαι για την ταλαιπωρία που θα υποστείς εσύ και οι πελάτες της παραγκας....
αλλα "το φτηνο κρέας..." δυστυχως εχει τις συνεπειες του ....

----------


## FuS

> Ρε δεν με ενδιαφερει τι κανει ΟΤΕ, εγω την Αλτεκ την πληρωσα οπως την ΔΕΗ. Δεν ξερω πως θα τα βρει ο ΟΤΕ με την Αλτεκ αλλα ενα μερος των χρηματων παει και στον ΟΤΕ απο αυτα που εδωσα. Ας τα κανονισει αλλιως με την Αλτεκ οχι να κοβει σε μενα το Ιντερνετ. Και κατι, αλλο αν ειχε 19€ το ιντερνετ ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτους θα πηγαινα, που δεν εχουν ιδεα απο μαρκετινγκ!


Έχω την άποψη πως εσύ δεν έχεις ιδέα από την κείμενη νομοθεσία και τα δρώμενα γύρω σου.

Όλα τα χρήματα ΣΟΥ πάνε στην Altec.

Από κει και πέρα το τι τα κάνει η Altec και πως διαχειρίζεται τις δοσοληψίες είναι άλλο θέμα.
(κάτι που δεν απασχολεί εσένα δηλαδή ή να στο πω καλύτερα κάτι που δεν έχει να κάνει με σχέση Mercedesf - OTE αλλά με Altec - OTE)

----------


## manoulamou

Παλιοτερα υπηρχε ρυθμιση να πηγαινουν οι υπαλληλοι
απ τις μικρουλες ιδιωτικες τραπεζες που εκλειναν να μπαινουν στις μεγαλες του δημοσιου
Επισης ακομη και τωρα για ασφαλιστικες εταιριες 40 μερες καλυψη των πελατων (ή κατι παρομοιο).
Μηπως θελουμε να αναλαβει ο ΟΤΕ ως αλλο φιλανθρωπικο ιδρυμα
κατι αναλογο γι αυτους που αφηνει ξεκρεμαστους (λογω του ευτελους τιμηματος
των οποιων υπηρεσιων του) το ληξιπροθεσμο χρεος του οποιου εναλλακτικου...
Μαζεψτε υπογραφες και η μεγαλοθυμη ΕΕΤΤ ισως να το δεχτει...: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 







... αλλά μετα μη μιλαμε περι υγιους ανταγωνισμου και ελευθερης αγορας.

----------


## Producer

> Έχω την άποψη πως εσύ δεν έχεις ιδέα από την κείμενη νομοθεσία και τα δρώμενα γύρω σου.
> 
> Όλα τα χρήματα ΣΟΥ πάνε στην Altec.
> 
> Από κει και πέρα το τι τα κάνει η Altec και πως διαχειρίζεται τις δοσοληψίες είναι άλλο θέμα.
> (κάτι που δεν απασχολεί εσένα δηλαδή ή να στο πω καλύτερα κάτι που δεν έχει να κάνει με σχέση Mercedesf - OTE αλλά με Altec - OTE)


Αφού το έχουμε εμπεδώσει πλέον... μη μας το χαλάς... "Για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ"  :Very Happy:   :Clap:

----------


## papail

Κατανοώ πλήρως την δυσαρέσκεια των πελατών της ALTEC που έχουν μείνει χωρίς τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες το Σαββατοκύριακο .
Πιστεύω  όμως πως την Δευτέρα θα τελειώσει το πρόβλήμά τους

Δεν κατανοώ όμως αυτή την προσπάθεια  να μας πείσετε ότι ΠΑΛΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ.
Ορισμένοι έχουν καταντήσει γραφικοί.

Ζητάτε να σκεφτεί ο ΟΤΕ τους πελάτες της ALTEC
.Η ΑΛΤΕC τι έκανε για αυτούς;
 Ποια είναι η ενημέρωση που τους έδωσε  για το μέγεθος του προβλήματος ;
 Ποια η ενημέρωση που τους έδωσε  για το πότε θα τελειώσει η ταλαιπωρία τους ; 
Καμμία , μόνο να καλούν 1777………

Μήπως σας γράφει λίγο η Εταιρεία σας;


O OTE από την πλευρά του , προσπαθεί να διασφαλίσει τα συμφέροντά του. 
Ένας απλός πελάτης αν δεν πληρώσει τον λογαριασμό του  , θα του κόψει το τηλέφωνο.
Γιατί να μην κόψει τα κυκλώματα στην ALTEC; 
Από την στιγμή μάλιστα που αφορά  (προσέχετε είναι πολύ σημαντικό) ΔΙΑΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΣ.

Ο ΟΤΕ  δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα. 
Είναι Α.Ε. και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να χαρίζεται σε κανέναν και μάλιστα στους ανταγωνιστές του.

Πιστεύω ότι σιγά – σιγά φθάνουμε στο τέλος της περιόδου που ήταν όλες οι Εταιρείες κάτω από ένα προστατευτικό πλαίσιο της ΕΕΤΤ.
Σιγά σιγά , αυτό θα αλλάξει και θα παραμείνουν στο χώρο , οι σοβαρές εταιρείες .
Τότε και μόνο τότε θα έχουμε ΥΓΙΗ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟ.

Υ.Γ. Αυτό που λένε μερικοί ότι ο ΟΤΕ έπρεπε να ενημερώσει τους πελάτες της ALTEC  για τα οικονομικές οφειλές της προς  τον ΟΤΕ, είναι .τρελό.
 Αν το έκανε αυτό θα έτρωγε  πρόστιμο από την ΕΕΤΤ για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## saint240881

άλλο ένα τσιμεντόκαρφο για τον πΟΤΕ...

----------


## manoulamou

Μαλλον για βουτυρο στο ψωμι του προκειται ...  :Razz: 
εκτος εαν πρεπει οι καλοπληρωτες να πιανονται κορόιδα
μια ζωη και οι μπαταξηδες να ανταμειβονται!

----------


## golity

Πάλι καλά που ο ΟΤΕ άφησε στην Altec ένα "ρυάκι" bandwith και κουτσά στραβά μπαίνουμε σε κανένα φόρουμ να διαβάζουμε τα νέα!  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Για την ώρα πάντως το icall παίζει (έχω μόνο icall out) για να δούμε.

----------


## citizen78

off topic , βεβαια - αλλα τώρα το προσεξα manoulamou : 

               προσοχη: συνεχεις πτωσεις απ τα συννεφα!

 :Worthy:  :Laughing:

----------


## golity

> Για την ώρα πάντως το icall παίζει (έχω μόνο icall out) για να δούμε.


Φίλος που έχει connx και χρησιμοποιεί το i-call δεν έχει πρόβλημα, άλλα εγώ που έχω altec είναι άστα βράστα... με διακοπές ακούγεται ο ήχος και μικρές καθυστερήσεις.

----------


## jack1987

> Κατανοώ πλήρως την δυσαρέσκεια των πελατών της ALTEC που έχουν μείνει χωρίς τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες το Σαββατοκύριακο .
> Πιστεύω  όμως πως την Δευτέρα θα τελειώσει το πρόβλήμά τους
> 
> Δεν κατανοώ όμως αυτή την προσπάθεια  να μας πείσετε ότι ΠΑΛΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ.
> Ορισμένοι έχουν καταντήσει γραφικοί.
> 
> Ζητάτε να σκεφτεί ο ΟΤΕ τους πελάτες της ALTEC
> .Η ΑΛΤΕC τι έκανε για αυτούς;
>  Ποια είναι η ενημέρωση που τους έδωσε  για το μέγεθος του προβλήματος ;
> ...


+1 φίλε.Δυστυχώς έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλο μας.Η κάθε εταιρία είναι υπεύθυνη να παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες της στους πελάτες.Τώρα αν η κάθε εταιρία έχει κάποιες ωφειλές στον ΟΤΕ και στον κάθε  ΟΤΕ θα υποστεί δυστυχώς(για τους πελάτες της) τις ανάλογες συνέπειες.Απο εκεί και πέρα οι συνέπειες αυτές πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν.Μην ξεκινήσουμε οτί ο τάδε χρωστούσε τόσα και δεν έγινε τίποτα ή του διαγράγηκαν τα χρέη ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο γιατί κάποια στιγμή πρέπει αυτοί οι γ....νοι  νόμοι και διαδικασίες να τηρούνται στην χώρα μας και όχι το αντίθετο,με δικαιολογία οτι σε ανάλογη περίπτωση παλιότερα δεν τηρήθηκαν.

----------


## nnn

> Φίλος που έχει connx και χρησιμοποιεί το i-call δεν έχει πρόβλημα, άλλα εγώ που έχω altec είναι άστα βράστα... με διακοπές ακούγεται ο ήχος και μικρές καθυστερήσεις.


 :Thinking:  πάνε από άλλο κύκλωμα ?
εγώ έχω Forthnet.

----------


## trv

ο οτε αφορμη εψαχνε και την βρηκε, να κανει ζημια στην altec, αφου βεβαια του ειχε κανει και αυτή με την προσφορα της.

Δε το νοιαζουν τον οτε τα 10m.. Να κλεισει τον ανταγωνισμο τον νοιαζει, και με βαση αυτου του σκεπτικου, θα κανει οτι μπορει να κανει, ακροβατοντας στη νομιμοτητα, οπως και η altec μη πληρωνοντας..

Ειναι απλο το θεμα, η altec του εκανε μεγαλη ζημια γιατι εχανε πολλους πελατες, και πηρε σκληρά μετρα κατα αυτου, οπως θα εκανε καθε ιδιωτική εταιρια..

Πιστευω τη δευτερα θα ξεκαθαρισει το θεμα, ισως και με παρεμβαση της εεττ, και θα ανοιξει παλι ο οτε το κυκλωμα της αλτεκ. Μετα η αλτεκ θα τρεχει στα δικαστηρια για αποζημιωση, το ιδιο και ο οτε, και η ζωη συνεχιζεται.

*Στο μεταξυ ομως*, θα εχει καταφερει ο οτε αυτο που ηθελε, να κανει δηλαδη τεραστια ζημια στο ονομα του αντιπαλου και να δημιουργησει απειρους δυσαρεστημενους πελατες, απο τους οποιους θα παρει αρκετους, οντας η πιο 'ευκολη' αλλαγη για καποιον με αλτεκ λογω δικτυου.

----------


## Kanibalos

Ειμαι στην ALTEC 2 χρονια.Προβληματα στιν συνδεση δεν ειχα ποτε.Πληρωνω 16 ευρο για 2 ΜΒ/s μια και δεν εφτασαν τα  4-8-24 MB/s 7km απο το κεντρο της Λαρισας.Αν η ALTEC ειναι καφενειο,παραγκα,και οτι αλλο εχει γραφτει σημερα δεν το γνωριζω....Σημασια εχει η ταλαιπωρια των καταναλωτων.Τα τηλ κλειστα στην ALTEC και παει λεγοντας.Τον λησταρχο Π-ΟΤΕ δεν τον ξαναπληρωνω.Ολες τις κολονες καλωδια κτλ στη γειτονια μου η οικογενοια μου τα πληρωσε...Το μεγαλυτερο νταβατζιλικι το πουλαει αυτος τοσα χρονια.Στο φιναλε  αυτοι που ξερουν πραγματικα τι συνεβη κατα την γενεση ολων αυτων των εταιριων,την μαζικη εθελουσια εξοδο υπαλληλων του ΟΤΕ προς αυτες και τα κολπακια μεταξυ ολων αυτων,ΟΤΕ και ΣΙΑ(φουσκες η μη)καταλαβαινουν οτι φταει η πολιτεια και οι ελεκτικοι μηχανισμοι..Αν ειναι παραγκα,φουσκα καφενειο προστατεψε με σαν καταναλωτη!.Αλλα τι λεω στην ελλαδα ζουμε,οπου η ταλαιπωρια του αλλου,μας κανει να νιωθουμε χαρα μιας και δεν την πατισαμε εμεις αλλα καποιοι αλλοι...

ΥΓ-Ο πρωτος τον λιθο μπαλετο!!!

----------


## jack1987

> ο οτε αφορμη εψαχνε και την βρηκε, να κανει ζημια στην altec, αφου βεβαια του ειχε κανει και αυτή με την προσφορα της.
> 
> Δε το νοιαζουν τον οτε τα 10m.. Να κλεισει τον ανταγωνισμο τον νοιαζει, και με βαση αυτου του σκεπτικου, θα κανει οτι μπορει να κανει, ακροβατοντας στη νομιμοτητα, οπως και η altec μη πληρωνοντας..
> 
> Ειναι απλο το θεμα, η altec του εκανε μεγαλη ζημια γιατι εχανε πολλους πελατες, και πηρε σκληρά μετρα κατα αυτου, οπως θα εκανε καθε ιδιωτική εταιρια..
> 
> Πιστευω τη δευτερα θα ξεκαθαρισει το θεμα, ισως και με παρεμβαση της εεττ, και θα ανοιξει παλι ο οτε το κυκλωμα της αλτεκ. Μετα η αλτεκ θα τρεχει στα δικαστηρια για αποζημιωση, το ιδιο και ο οτε, και η ζωη συνεχιζεται.
> 
> *Στο μεταξυ ομως*, θα εχει καταφερει ο οτε αυτο που ηθελε, να κανει δηλαδη τεραστια ζημια στο ονομα του αντιπαλου και να δημιουργησει απειρους δυσαρεστημενους πελατες, απο τους οποιους θα παρει αρκετους, οντας η πιο 'ευκολη' αλλαγη για καποιον με αλτεκ λογω δικτυου.


Δίκιο έχεις.Αλλά απο τη στιγμή που νομικά μπορεί να είναι καλυμμένος ο ΟΤΕ οτιδήποτε άλλο που αναφέρουμε είναι καθαρά εικασίες.Άρα το να συζητάμε το λόγο που το έκανε απο τη στιγμή που είναι κατοχυρωμένος δεν βγάζει πουθενά

----------


## golity

> πάνε από άλλο κύκλωμα ?
> εγώ έχω Forthnet.


Τι να πω δεν ξέρω. Σε εμένα πάντως υπάρχει και πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα της adsl (δε λέω πόσο μη τρομάξεις  :Razz: ). Οπότε αν δρομολογείται από αλλού το i-call, εφόσον η ταχύτητα μου είναι απελπιστική, λογικό είναι να έχει χάλια απόδοση.

----------


## nnn

> Τι να πω δεν ξέρω. Σε εμένα πάντως υπάρχει και πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα της adsl (δε λέω πόσο μη τρομάξεις ). Οπότε αν δρομολογείται από αλλού το i-call, εφόσον η ταχύτητα μου είναι απελπιστική, λογικό είναι να έχει χάλια απόδοση.


Τότε μάλλον φταίει η χαμηλή ταχύτητα της Adsl σε εσένα.

----------


## citizen78

> Για την ώρα πάντως το icall παίζει (έχω μόνο icall out) για να δούμε.


Και σε μένα το i-call παιζει απρόσκοπτα (μου εχουν ξεμεινει από παλια κάτι μοναδες). 
Εχοντας όμως Ιnternet απο otenet.

----------


## Braveheart1980

Χαιρομαι που ορισμενοι υποστηριζετε τον πΟΤΕ

Που δινει οποιο σαπιο βροχο εχει στους ιδιωτικους παροχους
Που κανει μηνες να κατασκευασει ενα βροχο για 3ους παροχους και λιγα λεπτα για δικους του πελατες
Που πρεπει να του δηλωσουνε οι παροχοι 3 και 4 φορες την ιδια βλαβη για να την φτιαξει
Που,που,που....

Και που στην πρωτη ευκαιρια πετα τοσους εργαζομενους στο δρομο ειτε ειναι δικοι του,ειτε απο αλλες εταιρειες....


Και πανω απο όλα χαιρομαι που μερικοι χαιρεστε για αυτο και πιστευετε οτι οφελει τον υγιη ανταγωνισμο......

----------


## manoulamou

Αμα μια ιδιωτικη εταιρια βαραει κανονι επειδη χρωσταει
δεν φταινε ουτε οι προμηθευτες ουτε οι πελατες
αλλά η κακη διαχειρηση (αν μη τι αλλο) απ τους ιδιοκτητες της
ή τα διευθυντικα στελεχη... 
Εκει πρεπει να διαμαρτυρηθουν οι εργαζομενοι!

----------


## lifeof29

μπορούμε άραγε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάποια προπληρωμένη Κάρτα οτενετ πχ και να έχουμε καλή ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον προσωρινά και πια Κάρτα αν γίνετε να πάρουμε? :Thinking:

----------


## jack1987

> Χαιρομαι που ορισμενοι υποστηριζετε τον πΟΤΕ
> 
> Που δινει οποιο σαπιο βροχο εχει στους ιδιωτικους παροχους
> Που κανει μηνες να κατασκευασει ενα βροχο για 3ους παροχους και λιγα λεπτα για δικους του πελατες
> Που πρεπει να του δηλωσουνε οι παροχοι 3 και 4 φορες την ιδια βλαβη για να την φτιαξει
> Που,που,που....
> 
> Και που στην πρωτη ευκαιρια πετα τοσους εργαζομενους στο δρομο ειτε ειναι δικοι του,ειτε απο αλλες εταιρειες....
> 
> ...


Ρε φίλε ποιος το λέει αυτό?Σου είπε κανείς οτι  ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ότι κάνει για να ωφεληθεί ο ανταγωνισμός(τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν το είπα)?Από τη στιγμή που όμως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε με εσάς που λέτε το αντίθετο(οτί φταίει αυτός δηλαδή) επειδή σε άλλες περιπτώσεις(επίλυση βλαβών ενναλακτικών,παράδοση βρόχων κτλ.) έχει μερίδιο ευθύνης?Η κάθε εταιρία που χρωστάει απο 'δω και απο εκεί δηλαδή δεν καταστρέφει τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό?

----------


## papail

> Που δινει οποιο σαπιο βροχο εχει στους ιδιωτικους παροχους
> Που κανει μηνες να κατασκευασει ενα βροχο για 3ους παροχους και λιγα λεπτα για δικους του πελατες
> Που πρεπει να του δηλωσουνε οι παροχοι 3 και 4 φορες την ιδια βλαβη για να την φτιαξει
> Που,που,που....


Αν τα κάνει όλα αυτά ο κακός ΟΤΕ , υπάρχει ΕΕΤΤ να απευθυνθούν οι πάροχοι , για να τιμωρηθεί δεόντως.
...........αν έχουν αποδείξεις βεβαίως....................




> Και που στην πρωτη ευκαιρια πετα τοσους εργαζομενους στο δρομο ειτε ειναι δικοι του,ειτε απο αλλες εταιρειες....


Δεν νομίζω ότι ο ΟΤΕ , απέλυσε κανένα υπάλληλο άλλης Εταρείας.
Η κάθε Εταιρεία είναι υπεύθυνη για τους δικού της Υπαλλήλους.
Αν είχε  κάπαοια ιδιαίτερη αγάπη για τους υπαλλήλους της ALTEC ,θα τους προσλάμβανε να δουλεύουν για πάρτυ του .




> Και πανω απο όλα χαιρομαι που μερικοι χαιρεστε για αυτο και πιστευετε οτι οφελει τον υγιη ανταγωνισμο......


Υγιής ανταγωνισμός με μπαταξήδες  , δεν γίνεται.
Και ο ΟΤΕ , δεν είναι κοινωφελές ίδρυμα.

----------


## geovision

Τι καλά είναι όμως ρε παιδιά όταν ξεχνάμε.....Όταν κάποιος κρατικοδίαιτος οργανισμός μπαίνει μέσα τότε το κοινωνικό σύνολο είναι υποχρεωμένο να καλύπτει τις ρεμούλες. Όταν είναι η ALTEC και ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος τότε απλά ισχύει ο νόμος της αγοράς.
Δεν την παλεύω αν και τυπικά ο πΟΤΕ έχει δίκιο!

----------


## nnn

@ lifeof29 Υπάρχουν κάρτες που να παίζουν πάνω από 512 εκτός της Altec ?
Η netkey της 4νετ παίζει στα 512 από όσο ξέρω.

----------


## ntebis

> Τι να πω δεν ξέρω. Σε εμένα πάντως υπάρχει και πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα της adsl (δε λέω πόσο μη τρομάξεις ). Οπότε αν δρομολογείται από αλλού το i-call, εφόσον η ταχύτητα μου είναι απελπιστική, λογικό είναι να έχει χάλια απόδοση.



ασε και εγω αλτεκ και με ταχυτητα ......... (μπιπ ακαταλληλο για χρηστες adsl) ασε κοντευω να τρελαθω  :Very angry:  ειναι για κλαματα  :Crying: 


 το icall μου υπολειτουργει

----------


## jack1987

> Τι καλά είναι όμως ρε παιδιά όταν ξεχνάμε.....Όταν κάποιος κρατικοδίαιτος οργανισμός μπαίνει μέσα τότε το κοινωνικό σύνολο είναι υποχρεωμένο να καλύπτει τις ρεμούλες. Όταν είναι η ALTEC και ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος τότε απλά ισχύει ο νόμος της αγοράς.
> Δεν την παλεύω αν και τυπικά ο πΟΤΕ έχει δίκιο!


Δίκιο έχεις φίλε.Η εκκαθάριση όμως δεν πρέπει να ξεκινήσει απο κάπου?Ειναι αυτό που είπα και πιο πριν.Με αυτή τη λογική όλα πρέπει να τα παιρνάμε στο ντούκου και επειδή η τάδε εταιρία πριν λίγο καιρό δεν πληρώσε τα χρέη το ίδιο πρέπει να γίνει και με την επόμενη.Και το κακό είναι οτι αυτή η λογική επικρατεί και σε αλλους τομείς της χώρας και όχι μόνο στις τηλεπικοινωνίες

----------


## xristakos

Θέλω τα 1024 mbps μου τώρα!  :Crying:

----------


## ntebis

εγω τα 15 mbps μου (24mbps ονομαστικη)  :Crying:

----------


## manoulamou

> Τι καλά είναι όμως ρε παιδιά όταν ξεχνάμε.....
> Όταν κάποιος κρατικοδίαιτος οργανισμός μπαίνει μέσα
>  τότε το κοινωνικό σύνολο είναι υποχρεωμένο να καλύπτει τις ρεμούλες. 
> Όταν είναι η ALTEC και ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος τότε απλά ισχύει ο νόμος της αγοράς.


Το κανονικο θα ηταν να "πληρωναν" καθε φορα οι αρμοδιοι για την κακοδιαχειρηση
 οι πολιτικοι προϊσταμενοι, οι διοικητες αλλά και οι διευθυντες εαν εκαναν λαθροχειρια.
Κι αυτο γιατι δεν φταιει γενικα και ο αοριστα ενας Οργανισμος, δεκο κλπ
φταινε συγκεκριμενα προσωπα ... η ανοχη/ατιμωρησια διευκολυνει τα λαμογια!

Ομως στην περιπτωση (της καθε ιδιωτικης) Altec υπευθυνοι ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης/ΔΣ/στελεχη ...
και οχι τριτοι εξωγενεις παραγοντες!

----------


## lifeof29

> @ lifeof29 Υπάρχουν κάρτες που να παίζουν πάνω από 512 εκτός της Altec ?
> Η netkey της 4νετ παίζει στα 512 από όσο ξέρω.


αυτό ρωτάω αν γίνεται αντί για 200KB/sec που έχω τώρα να πάρω κάποια Κάρτα θα έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητά και πως θα το κάνω να δουλέψει αν γίνεται? :Thinking:

----------


## jack1987

> Kαποια δεκαδες μυρια ευρω που εχει φαει ο πΟΤΕ και ΔΕΝ εχει πληρωσει στο ελληνικο δημοσιο κτλ τα ξεχνας φαινεται?Πλακα θα ειχε να εκλεινε πχ το ρευμα το κρατος στον ιδιωτικο (πλεον) ΟΤΕ ή να του εκοβε τα κυκλωματα,ε?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παλι ξεχνας κατι αρκετους χιλιαδες υπαλληλους με "εθελουσια εξοδο" (=δεν-μπορω-να-σας-αποζημιωσω-και-επειδη-θελω-να-σας-απολυσω-σας-ωθω-με-τη-βοηθεια-της-κυβερνησης-σε-υποχρεωτικη-παραιτηση-με-ψιχουλα).
> Και υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο για τον ΟΤΕ απο το να προσλαβει απο αγαπη υπαλληλους της xyz εταιρειας:να τους απολυσει επειδη τους αγαπα...
> 
> ...


'Ετσι έτσι φίλε.Επειδή λοιπόν ο ΟΤΕ έχει φάει όπως λες λεφτά του δημοσίου(που κακώς έχει κάνει  ,εαν το έχει κάνει)πρέπει να κλείνουμε τα μάτια και στις επόμενες λαμογιές της κάθε εταιρίας η του κάθε προσώπου.Έτσι θα έχουμε τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό?Με μια σου και μια μου?

----------


## trv

> Παλι ξεχνας κατι αρκετους χιλιαδες υπαλληλους με "εθελουσια εξοδο" (=δεν-μπορω-να-σας-αποζημιωσω-και-επειδη-θελω-να-σας-απολυσω-σας-ωθω-με-τη-βοηθεια-της-κυβερνησης-σε-υποχρεωτικη-παραιτηση-με-ψιχουλα).


Εδω κανεις καποιο λαθος για την εθελουσια, τουλαχιστον οπως εγινε στον οτε. Οι υπαλληλοι τα τσεπωσαν ΧΟΝΤΡΑ για να φυγουν, για αυτο αλλωστε το σωματειο εργαζομενων του οτε το δεχτηκε το μετρο και συμφωνησαν..

Οι υπαλληλοι που λες βγηκαν απο τον οτε περιπου 8 χρονια πριν ειναι η ωρα τους να φυγουν κανονικά, ΑΛΛΑ πηραν πληρη την συνταξη τους, σαν να τα ειχαν δουλεψει αυτα τα εχτρα χρονια μεχρι να βγουν, + καποιες αλλες παροχες.

Γενικά, επειδη πολυ στενο μου συγγενικο προσωπο ηταν τοτε στον οτε και βγηκε με αυτο το μετρο, οσους τους επιανε θεωρουνταν "τυχεροι" -- για αυτο και το δεχτηκαν..


Στην ουσια αυτο που εγινε ειναι οτι ο οτε (δημοσιο τοτε) τους 'εξαγορασε' κανονικά, τους πληρωσε δηλαδη πολλα λεφτα για να φυγουν, ωστε να ελαφρυνει ο οργανισμος, αλλα ταυτοχρονα οι εργαζομενοι δεχτηκαν οτι οι νεοι υπαλληλοι θα ειναι με μη-μονιμες συμβασεις και μειωμενα δικαιωματα κτλ κτλ, με ορους ιδιωτικης εταιριας δηλαδη.. 

Για να συνοψισουμε, το δημοσιο εδωσε πολλα χρηματα ωστε να 'φτιαξει' καποιες καταστασεις, για να μπορεσει να πουλησει ευκολοτερα τον οτε μετα..

Τεσπα, off-topic τελειως  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntubu

> Kαποια δεκαδες μυρια ευρω που εχει φαει ο πΟΤΕ και ΔΕΝ εχει πληρωσει στο ελληνικο δημοσιο κτλ τα ξεχνας φαινεται?


Για θύμησέ μας *πότε* έγινε αυτό ;

----------


## jack1987

> Για θύμησέ μας *πότε* έγινε αυτό ;


Ακόμα και εαν έγινε φίλε ubuntubu αυτό είναι που σε πείραξε εσένα ή η λογική κάποιων οτι επειδή έφαγε ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ πρέπει να φάνε και όλοι οι άλλοι για να είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι?

Το ποιος θα φάει κάθε φορα εξαρτάται απο το ποιό είναι το συμφέρον μας.Μπορεί αύριο για κάποιους να είναι και πάλι ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## Producer

> Ακόμα και εαν έγινε φίλε ubuntubu αυτή είναι που σε πείραξε εσένα ή η λογική κάποιων οτι επειδή έφαγε ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ πρέπει να φάνε και όλοι οι άλλοι για νε είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι?


Αφού ξέρουμε ότι το Ελλαδιστάν, βρίσκεται βόρεια της Αφρικής...

----------


## no_logo

όταν είσαι πελάτης σε μπακάλικο πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένος και για ενδεχόμενη κατάρρευση και για πιθανά προβλήματα παροχής υπηρεσιών.

Το κυνήγι για λιγότερα ευρώ λογαριασμό συνήθως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχει και επιπτώσεις. 
Ας πρόσεχαν οι πελάτες της ALTEC

----------


## trv

Ο ΟΤΕ οτι εχει φαει, δε το εχει φαει απο το δημοσιο, αλλα απο τον ελληνα καταναλωτη, πουλωντας υπηρεσιες 5 χρονια μετα την αντικατασταση τους απο νεωτερες στον υπολοιπο κοσμο.. 

Δηλαδη πουλουσε με πεισμα και απειρες διαφημισεις ISDN επι 4 χρονια μετα που ολος ο κοσμος ειχε μπει στο adsl, για να αποσβεσει αυτη την αθλια επενδυση που ειχε κανει, (που σχεδον μονο στην ελλαδα και τη γερμανια υπαρχει, πουθενα αλλου). Ετσι επιτηδες (ή αλλιως: με δολο) κρατησε 'πισω' την ελλαδα στην τεχνολογια του broadband και γενικότερα στην ψηφιακη αναπτυξη.. Και η ψηφιακη επανασταση, το big bang της τεχνολογιας ποτε δεν αγκιξε την ελλαδα.. Οταν ο δεικτης nasdaq στην αμερική φουσκωνε απο τις internet start-ups, στην ελλαδα ειμασταν με pstn με τον οτε να προσπαθει να μας φερει την τεχνολογια του μελλοντος, το isdn..

----------


## jack1987

> Αφού ξέρουμε ότι το Ελλαδιστάν, βρίσκεται βόρεια της Αφρικής...


Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η άποψη του μεγαλυτερου ποσοστού του κόσμου

----------


## ubuntubu

Κάποιοι προέβλεψαν τα τωρινά γεγονότα με την άφιξη της Σούλας : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=203163



Off Topic


		καλύτερα να σου ευχηθεί ο Μητσοτάκης παρά αυτός ο WAntilles  :ROFL:

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> όταν είσαι πελάτης σε μπακάλικο πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένος και για ενδεχόμενη κατάρρευση και για πιθανά προβλήματα παροχής υπηρεσιών.
> 
> Το κυνήγι για λιγότερα ευρώ λογαριασμό συνήθως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχει και επιπτώσεις. 
> Ας πρόσεχαν οι πελάτες της ALTEC



Ενώ οι λογικές πολυκαταστήματος-μονοπωλίου εσένα σε βρίσκουν σύμφωνο έτσι ?

Κάτσε στον ΟΤΕ λοιπόν με όλα τα παρατράγουδα που έχουν ακουστεί κατά καιρούς (πρόχειρα σκέφτομαι τοTraffic Shapping σε torrents για παράδειγμα) και γέλα μνησίκακα..

----------


## jack1987

> Ενώ οι λογικές πολυκαταστήματος-μονοπωλίου εσένα σε βρίσκουν σύμφωνο έτσι ?
> 
> Κάτσε στον ΟΤΕ λοιπόν με όλα τα παρατράγουδα που έχουν ακουστεί κατά καιρούς (πρόχειρα σκέφτομαι τοTraffic Shapping σε torrents για παράδειγμα) και γέλα μνησίκακα..


Βασικά για να μάθεις οτι ο φίλος γελά μνησίκακα  θα πρέπει και να τον βλέπεις.Πως κατάλαβες εσύ οτι γελά μνησίκακα  δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.Όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Βασικά για να μάθεις οτι ο φίλος γελά μνησίκακα  θα πρέπει και να τον βλέπεις.Πως κατάλαβες εσύ οτι γελά μνησίκακα  δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.Όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε


Αλλη μια απάντηση με επιχειρήματα..

----------


## saint240881

Από όλες τις ημέρες, αποφάσισαν να το κόψουν παρασκευή πάντως... γιατί άραγε...  :Whistle:

----------


## xmperop1

> Εγω τα εχω μπερδεψει; Ο οτε λες οτι δεν μπορει να καταργήσει την προεπιλογή φορέα. Μπορει να κλεισει τα κυκλωματα; Τα εκλεισε. Γιατι να μην καταργήσει και την προεπιλογή φορέα; Στο χθεσινο μου μηνυμα λεω οτι πιο πιθανο μου φαινεται να το εκανε ο ΟΤΕ. Οχι οτι το εκανε 100%.
> Εγραψα οτι οποιος με αλτεκ κανει τηλεφωνα απο το σταθερο δρομολογουνται μεσω οτε. Κατι που δεν ειχε ειπωθει και ακομα δεν εχει. Εγω προσωπικα ουτε cent θα προσπαθησω να μην δωσω στον οτε παρα μονο το παγιο, και οπως ειπωθηκε και απο αλλον νωριτερα ο μονος λογος που δινω χρημα στον ΟΤΕ ακομα (παγιο κλπ) ειναι η αλτεκ και εκει το χρωσταει.


Εσύ να μην δώσεις ούτε σεντ η Αλτεκ να δώσει αυτά που χρωστάει.

----------


## no_logo

> Ενώ οι λογικές πολυκαταστήματος-μονοπωλίου εσένα σε βρίσκουν σύμφωνο έτσι ?


ούτε γελώ ούτε για μονοπώλιο έγραψα κάτι
ξέρεις το καλό με τον γραπτό λόγο είναι πως εννοείς αυτό που γράφεις




> Κάτσε στον ΟΤΕ λοιπόν με όλα τα παρατράγουδα που έχουν ακουστεί κατά καιρούς (πρόχειρα σκέφτομαι τοTraffic Shapping σε torrents για παράδειγμα) και γέλα μνησίκακα..


κανένα παρατράγουδο, η γραμμή μου πετά σε αντίθεση με άλλους που δεν έχουν ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε adsl και ας έχουν προπληρώσει μήνες ολόκληρους
Καιρός να αντιληφθείς πως υπαίτιος για τα δεινά που τραβάτε είναι πρώτα η altec με την πολιτική βερεσε που ακολουθεί και μετά εσείς οι πελάτες που το μόνο κριτήριο ήταν η φθήνια.
Και καλά να το ακολουθείς στην τηλεφωνία/adsl το πολύ να μείνεις χωρίς αυτές τις υπηρεσίες. Αν όμως το μόνο κριτήριο είναι η φθήνια και σε άλλα ζητήματα έχεις πρόβλημα σοβαρότερο
Έτσι σκεφτόντουσαν και οι πελάτες της helios..................

........Auto merged post: no_logo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Από όλες τις ημέρες, αποφάσισαν να το κόψουν παρασκευή πάντως... γιατί άραγε...


γιατί τους έδωσε αυτό το δικαίωμα η altec που δεν πλήρωνε
Ας ήταν εντάξει, να μην κάνει ούτε κιχ ο οτε

----------


## xmperop1

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ βραχυπρόθεσμα βλάπτει τους Πελάτες της ALTEC εμάς... Άμα ήθελε μπορούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει και να πει πριν 1 χρόνο ξέρω γω, ότι η ALTEC δεν πληρώνει ώστε να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε! Τώρα απλά μας έκοψε το Ιντερνετ (έστω 56Κ σύνδεση που έχουμε πλέον...) στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα απο πριν! 
> 
> Τώρα μας έφερε προ τετελεσμένων και είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ταλαιπωρηθούμε. Ε εδώ λοιπόν βλέπω νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ που δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου οι Έλληνες Πολίτες και η ταλαιπωρία τους! Το Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνιών ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ είναι καλύτερα να γίνει Deutche Telecom να ξέρουμε με ποιους έχουμε να κάνουμε... 
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ Ο ΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΑΛΤΕΚ!


Αλήθεια ο Αθανασούλης σπίτι του έχει conn-x?

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Οταν θα αρχίσει πραγματικά να συμπεριφέρεται ο ΟΤΕ σαν σοβαρή Α.Ε(μειώσεις προσωπικού-επιδομάτων-εργασιακών συμβάσεων) , βλέπω πολύ κόσμο απο εδω μέσα να ψάχνει για "φθηνές" λύσεις, φίλε no_logo .

Τότε να το ξανασυζητήσουμε..

και δυστυχώς λογικές "του ότι πληρώνεις-παίρνεις" στις *τηλεπικοινωνίες*  στην Ελλάδα το γνωρίζουμε καλά οτι δεν ισχύει σήμερα ακόμα.

----------


## lewton

> πάνε από άλλο κύκλωμα ?
> εγώ έχω Forthnet.


Όποιος έχει iCall αλλά όχι ΑDSL της Altec το χρησιμοποιεί μια χαρά, όσοι όμως έχουν σύνδεση από αυτήν σέρνονται και άρα δε μπορεί να αποδώσει το VoIP.

----------


## no_logo

> Οταν θα αρχίσει πραγματικά να συμπεριφέρεται ο ΟΤΕ σαν σοβαρή Α.Ε(μειώσεις προσωπικού-επιδομάτων-εργασιακών συμβάσεων) , βλέπω πολύ κόσμο απο εδω μέσα να ψάχνει για "φθηνές" λύσεις, φίλε no_logo .
> 
> Τότε να το ξανασυζητήσουμε..


δεν αποκλείεται
απλά σε μερικές περιπτώσεις οι φθηνές λύσεις είναι ακριβότερες για τα νεύρα, τον χρόνο, την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών που παρέχουν, τα λάθη λογιστηρίου των «εναλλακτικών», τις κλήσεις που για κάποιο λόγο χάνονται κοκ
Είναι ατελείωτη η λίστα  :ROFL: 




> και δυστυχώς λογικές "του ότι πληρώνεις-παίρνεις" στις *τηλεπικοινωνίες*  στην Ελλάδα το γνωρίζουμε καλά οτι δεν ισχύει σήμερα ακόμα.


ναι καλά
δες το πρόβλημα που είχαν μερικοί «εναλλακτικοί» όταν ξεκίναγαν οι ολυμπιακοί αγώνες στο Πεκίνο
δες το σημερινό πρόβλημα στην altec
δες το πρόβλημα της tellas με τις «αναβαθμίσεις»
είναι τόσα πολλά πλέον

----------


## maxorfo

> Όποιος έχει iCall αλλά όχι ΑDSL της Altec το χρησιμοποιεί μια χαρά, όσοι όμως έχουν σύνδεση από αυτήν σέρνονται και άρα δε μπορεί να αποδώσει το VoIP.


Σήμερα, γιατί χθες, μέσω HOL τουλάχιστον, μόνο τηλέφωνο δεν είχα.

----------


## citizen78

> Ενώ οι λογικές πολυκαταστήματος-μονοπωλίου εσένα σε βρίσκουν σύμφωνο έτσι ?
> 
> Κάτσε στον ΟΤΕ λοιπόν με όλα τα παρατράγουδα που έχουν ακουστεί κατά καιρούς (πρόχειρα σκέφτομαι τοTraffic Shapping σε torrents για παράδειγμα) και γέλα μνησίκακα..


Το μνησίκακα που γραφεις μήπως είναι λαθος και εννοουσες χαιρέκακα ??? - γιατι χαιρέκακα δεν γελάω ομως...

...Ναι, το ομολογώ οτι γελάω μνησικακα (για τη παραγκα βεβαια - οχι τους πελατες της) 

Οταν θυμαμαι την ταλαιπωρία που υποβλήθηκα , χαιρομαι που δεν θα ταλαιπωρήσουν αλλους από τη μία και που παιρνουν αυτό που τους αξιζει από την αλλη

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> ναι καλά
> δες το πρόβλημα που είχαν μερικοί «εναλλακτικοί» όταν ξεκίναγαν οι ολυμπιακοί αγώνες στο Πεκίνο
> δες το σημερινό πρόβλημα στην altec
> δες το πρόβλημα της tellas με τις «αναβαθμίσεις»
> είναι τόσα πολλά πλέον


Εχοντας την τύχη να δουλέψω σε αρκετούς ISP συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΟΤΕ με συμβάσεις για κάποιο διάστημα σε διαβεβαιώ για τα παραπάνω.

Δεν αγιοποιώ κανέναν, ειδικά την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία..

Απλά όποιος έχει το μαχαίρι και το καρπούζι κάνει παιχνίδι και αυτός τυχαίνει να είναι ο ΟΤΕ..

----------


## jack1987

> Αλλη μια απάντηση με επιχειρήματα..


Λοιπόν φιλαράκι για να τελειώνει το όλο θέμα.Εαν ψάξεις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις μου θα δεις απάντηση με επιχειρήματα.Και επειδή κάποιοι εδω μέσα το κουράζουν θα πω 2-3 πραγματάκια τα οποία τα γνωρίζω λόγω της δουλειάς μου.Ποια είναι αυτή.Στο τεχνικό τμήμα ενός απο τους 3 μεγαλύτερους ενναλακτικούς παρόχους(οπού εκεί γίνεται πραγματικά προσπάθεια βελτίωσης των υπηρεσιών και της επίλυσης των βλαβών).Φυσικά το όνομα δεν χρειάζεται να το αναφέρω.Αυτο που ενδιαφέρει τους περισσότερους  λοιπόν είναι η παρτούλα τους.Τα περί ανταγωνισμού και ενίσχυσης των ενναλακτικών απέναντι στον ΟΤΕ τα λένε οι περισσότεροι απλά για να τα λένε σε site οπως αυτό.Οταν όμως έχουμε πρόβλημα με την γραμμή μας και καλούμε το εκάστοτε τεχνικό τμήμα τα ξεχνάμε όλα αυτά.Αυτό που μας νοιάζει τότε είναι να απολαμβάνουμε ειδικής μεταχείρισης και να επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα μας(χωρίς να μας ενδιαφέρουν κάποεις διαδικασίες και κάποια σειρά στην επιλυσή βλαβών που πρέπει να τηρηθούν) και όλοι οι άλλοι να πάνε  να.....Και φυσικά ο ενναλακτικός γίνεται κ...εταιρία και μπακάλικο και ο ΟΤΕ όαση σε σχέση με αυτό.Εκει που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι οτι οι περισσότεροι που υποστηρίζουν τους ενναλακτικούς αύριο που μπορεί να γυρίσουν στον ΟΤΕ θα διηγούνται τις ιστορίες του κάθε καφενείου(έτσι τα ονομάζουν)και κάποιοι που φεύγουν απο τον ΟΤΕ κράζουν τον δυνάστη ΟΤΕ και εξυψώνουν την εταιριά που θα πάνε.Και μετά απο λίγο καιρό θα ξαναλλάξουν οι ρόλοι και και πάει λέγοντας.Για όλα αυτά μπορείς να ανατρέξεις στο sub-forum της κάθε εταιρίας για να δείς τι γίνεται.

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Λοιπόν φιλαράκι για να τελειώνει το όλο θέμα.Εαν ψάξεις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις μου θα δεις απάντηση με επιχειρήματα.Και επειδή κάποιοι εδω μέσα το κουράζουν θα πω 2-3 πραγματάκια τα οποία τα γνωρίζω λόγω της δουλειάς μου.Ποια είναι αυτή.Στο τεχνικό τμήμα ενός απο τους 3 μεγαλύτερους ενναλακτικούς παρόχους(οπού εκεί γίνεται πραγματικά προσπάθεια βελτίωσης των υπηρεσιών και της επίλυσης των βλαβών).Φυσικά το όνομα δεν χρειάζεται να το αναφέρω.Αυτο που ενδιαφέρει τους περισσότερους  λοιπόν είναι η παρτούλα τους.Τα περί ανταγωνισμού και ενίσχυσης των ενναλακτικών απέναντι στον ΟΤΕ τα λένε οι περισσότεροι απλά για να τα λένε σε site οπως αυτό.Οταν όμως έχουμε πρόβλημα με την γραμμή μας και καλούμε το εκάστοτε τεχνικό τμήμα τα ξεχνάμε όλα αυτά.Αυτό που μας νοιάζει τότε είναι να απολαμβάνουμε ειδικής μεταχείρισης και να επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα μας(χωρίς να μας ενδιαφέρουν κάποεις διαδικασίες και κάποια σειρά στην επιλυσή βλαβών που πρέπει να τηρηθούν) και όλοι οι άλλοι να πάνε  να.....Και φυσικά ο ενναλακτικός γίνεται κ...εταιρία και μπακάλικο και ο ΟΤΕ όαση σε σχέση με αυτό.Εκει που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι οτι οι περισσότεροι που υποστηρίζουν τους ενναλακτικούς αύριο που μπορεί να γυρίσουν στον ΟΤΕ θα διηγούνται τις ιστορίες του κάθε καφενείου(έτσι τα ονομάζουν)και κάποιοι που φεύγουν απο τον ΟΤΕ κράζουν τον δυνάστη ΟΤΕ και εξυψώνουν την εταιριά που θα πάνε.Και μετά απο λίγο καιρό θα ξαναλλάξουν οι ρόλοι και και πάει λέγοντας.Για όλα αυτά μπορείς να ανατρέξεις στο sub-forum της κάθε εταιρίας για να δείς τι γίνεται.


Δεν διαφωνώ σε τπτ απο τα παραπανω.
Με την προσωπική επίθεση έχω ένα ζήτημα και γιαυτό πήρες και pm.

----------


## jack1987

> Δεν διαφωνώ σε τπτ απο τα παραπανω.
> Με την προσωπική επίθεση έχω ένα ζήτημα και γιαυτό πήρες και pm.


Προσωπκή επίθεση για ποιο λόγο?Αντίθετα εσύ ήσουν αυτός που στο μήνυμα που μου έστειλες είχες και το σχόλιο περι χαζού.Καμία προσωπική επίθεση.Απλα ανέφερα το πως είναι δυνατόν να να γνωρίζεις το αν γελάει μνησίκακα κάποιος με τους πελάτες της ALTEC.Στην τελική με το σχόλιο σου αυτό το οποίο δεν έχει και κάποια απόδειξη οτι είναι σωστό δημιουργείς κλιμα.

----------


## XavierGr

> κανένα παρατράγουδο, η γραμμή μου πετά σε αντίθεση με άλλους που δεν έχουν ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε adsl και ας έχουν προπληρώσει μήνες ολόκληρους


Πετά; Μπορεί εσένα, αλλά μην γενικολογείς. Εσένα οι εμπειρίες σου μπορεί να είναι καλές εμένα είναι εντελώς το αντίθετο. Και εγώ με την Altec πετούσα αλλά με τον ΟΤΕ ήμουν χειρότερα.

Και εκτός το traffic shaping να σου θυμίσω και τους ωραίους πακετοκόπτες που έπασχε η μισή Ελλάδα για 1 χρόνο (αν και αυτό έπιανε και άλλους παρόχους).




> Καιρός να αντιληφθείς πως υπαίτιος για τα δεινά που τραβάτε είναι πρώτα η altec με την πολιτική βερεσε που ακολουθεί και μετά εσείς οι πελάτες που το μόνο κριτήριο ήταν η φθήνια.
> Και καλά να το ακολουθείς στην τηλεφωνία/adsl το πολύ να μείνεις χωρίς αυτές τις υπηρεσίες. Αν όμως το μόνο κριτήριο είναι η φθήνια και σε άλλα ζητήματα έχεις πρόβλημα σοβαρότερο
> Έτσι σκεφτόντουσαν και οι πελάτες της helios..................


Πάλι γενικολογείς και μάλιστα με ακραία παραδείγματα. Συγκρίνεις έναν ISP και μια αεροπορική εταιρεία;!

Φυσικά θα πήγαινα στην Altec που ήταν φθηνότερα και το μόνο που ίσως μετανιώνω είναι που δεν είναι full LLU να μην δίνω έμεσα και άλλα λεφτά σε αυτόν τον καρκίνο που ονομάζετε ΟΤΕ.

Όσο για την φθήνια που λες δεν ισχύει πάντα το πιο ακριβό = καλύτερο, βλέπε Apple (για να αρχίσω και flamewar  :Razz: ) αλλά και την περίτρανη απόδειξη των audio cables για audiophiles (για να μην αναφέρω τα ξύλινα πατάκια καλωδίων που πουλάνε).

Όσο για το ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκοψε την Altec δεν διαφωνώ και πολύ μαζί του, θα μπορούσε να είναι βέβαια πιο επιεικής, αλλά εφόσον έχουμε και καλά "ελεύθερη αγορά" θέλει με την παραμικρή ευκαιρία να πάρει πελάτες από άλλες εταιρείες και ταυτόχρονα να επιστρέψουν όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούν τα χρωστούμενα. Αν είναι όπως τα λέει ο ΟΤΕ ας τα πλήρωνε η Altec, αλλιώς ντροπή του.

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Προσωπκή επίθεση για ποιο λόγο?Αντίθετα εσύ ήσουν αυτός που στο μήνυμα που μου έστειλες είχες και το σχόλιο περι χαζού.Καμία προσωπική επίθεση.Απλα ανέφερα το πως είναι δυνατόν να να γνωρίζεις το αν γελάει μνησίκακα κάποιος με τους πελάτες της ALTEC.Στην τελική με το σχόλιο σου αυτό το οποίο δεν έχει και κάποια απόδειξη οτι είναι σωστό δημιουργείς κλιμα.


Μην συνεχίζεις τα off-topic.

Οτι χρειαστείς pm me.

----------


## theseeker

Επειδή δυσκολεύομαι να διαβάσω 26 σελίδες, μπορεί να συνοψίσει κάποιος τι πρόκειται να συμβεί, γιατί η σύνδεση δεν είναι λειτουργική με τα συνεχόμενα disconnects...

----------


## lewton

Μη δίνετε σημασία σε χαιρέκακα άτομα.
Προσπαθούν να σας παρασύρουν σε flame war.  :Wink:

----------


## Producer

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε ένα έρανο να μαζέψουμε κανένα φράγκο για να πληρώσουμε τα χρέη της altec?

Ρε δε πάμε καλά...

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε ένα έρανο να μαζέψουμε κανένα φράγκο για να πληρώσουμε τα χρέη της altec?
> 
> Ρε δε πάμε καλά...


Μήπως θα έπρεπε όλοι να μάθουμε τι αλήθεια χρωστάνε οι ISP's μας στον ΟΤΕ και ομαδικά να αρχίσουμε να επιστρέφουμε στην ανοιχτή-ζεστή "αγκαλιά" του ΟΤΕ σιγά σιγά??

Η' μήπως να αρχίσουμε να τσεκάρουμε ποιοί εναλλακτικοί ISP's παρουσιάζουν σήμερα κέρδος και όχι ζημία (γιατί εγώ δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν)?

----------


## no_logo

> Πετά; Μπορεί εσένα, αλλά μην γενικολογείς.


αν δεν πρόσεξες για μένα  έγραψα 
γιαυτό και το «γραμμή *μου*»




> Συγκρίνεις έναν ISP και μια αεροπορική εταιρεία;!


δεν έκανα καμία σύγκριση

----------


## Producer

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε όλοι να μάθουμε τι αλήθεια χρωστάνε οι ISP's μας στον ΟΤΕ και ομαδικά να αρχίσουμε να επιστρέφουμε στην ανοιχτή-ζεστή "αγκαλιά" του ΟΤΕ σιγά σιγά??


Να οργανώσουμε τότε το εξής: Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες Χρέους! (ΟΑΧ)

Να δίνουμε και μετάλλια προς επιβράβευση ! Καταπληκτική ιδέα !

Ρε δε πάμε καθόλου καλά....

----------


## agrelaphon

> Επειδή δυσκολεύομαι να διαβάσω 26 σελίδες, μπορεί να συνοψίσει κάποιος τι πρόκειται να συμβεί, γιατί η σύνδεση δεν είναι λειτουργική με τα συνεχόμενα disconnects...


Nα στο συνοψίσω εγώ:
Φταίει ο ΟΤΕ !    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## citizen78

> Nα στο συνοψίσω εγώ:
> Φταίει ο ΟΤΕ !


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


ΥΓ. Αρκετα εγραψα πανω στο θεμα.  Τέλος !

----------


## Kanibalos

Με αυτο που εγινε ανακαλυξα ενα καινουργιο ευρος latency 30000+.Ξερετε τι ωραια παιζεις με 30κ latency????.Πατας τον παιχτη να κανει κατι,πας wc,βαζεις την πιτα στο φουρνο,πας τα παιδια βολτα,ριχνεις ενα.....την κυρα και μετα πας να δεις τι εγινε με το ιντερνετ.Η χαρα της προσμονης!!!!


Ελλαδισταν το ετος 2008,Μια χωρα που κανει αλματα στην ευρυζωνικοτητα.Δυστυχως μαστιζετε απο ενα λυσσαλεο πολεμο.Προμηθευτες(συναμα πωλητες)  που μπλεκουν τα μπουτια  τους με αλλους πωλητες.Θυματα αμαχοι καθημερινα(πελατες) ποιος θα επικρατισει τελικα?Μην χασετε το κοινωνικο δραμα απο δευτερα στους κινηματογραφους.Προβαλετε στο  πολυαγαπημενο θεατρο του παραλογου....***

***Ισχυουν και εργατικα εισιτηρια για τους χρηστες ALTEC μιας και συνηθησαμε στην φτηνια:P

ΥΓ->>>>Φιλακια στον Π-ΟΤΕ!!!!

----------


## saint240881

πάντως μου αρέσει που βλέπω κάτι άτομα εδώ μέσα να κατηγορούν τους πελάτες της ALTEC λέγωντας σχόλια του τύπου "Ε αφού αγόρασες απο μπακάλικο καλά να πάθεις"....

Από πότε το να αγοράζεις φτηνές υπηρεσίες τηλεπικοινωνίας σε μία κατα κάποιο τρόπο ελεύθερη αγορά είναι κακό?

Μπράβο στην ALTEC για τις τιμές, και προσωπικά δεν είχα προβλήματα μέχρι και σήμερα που μιλάμε αν εξαιρέσουμε το πρόβλημα σύνδεσης που είχα στην αρχή για το οποίο και πάλι υπάιτιος ήταν ο πΟΤΕ...

----------


## NeK

Έχουμε πει επανηλλημένως πως οι παραποιήσεις ονομάτων εταιρειών όπως είναι το "πΟΤΕ" ρητώς δεν επιτρέπονται.

Consider yourselves warned.

----------


## ironfist

> Γουστάρω άσχημα!
> 
> Ελπίζω για λουκέτο


Φίλε μου, εδώ μπαίνουν και άνθρωποι που έχουν επιλέξει την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία. 
Σκεψου την ταλαιπωρία τους,την σύγχιση και την απογοήτευση τους  και μην γίνεσαι χεραίκακος απέναντι σε μια απρόσωπη εταιρία, είναι σαν να χαίρεσαι για ό,τι ενδεχομένως τραβήξουν οι πελάτες της, μέχρι να βρεθεί λύση στο πρόβλημα.




> οριστε τη δημιουργει ο οτε ,


Καλά, δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ που το δημιούργησε.
 Οι τυχάρπαστοι που είδαν ευκαιρία για κέρδος και εξαπατούν τους πελάτες τους το δημιούργησαν. (Διότι εξαπάτηση είναι να πληρώνεσαι κανονικά από τους συνδρομητές και να τα παντελονιάζεις)




> Τι περίεργα πράγματα όμως κάθε φορά που ο πΟΤΕ κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση να γίνεται Παρασκευή...
> Σίγουρα είναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ αυτό...


Πως αλλιώς θα πονέσει την Χ εταιρία;;
Ακόμη και εκδικητικά να το κάνει δεν μπορούμε να τον κατηγορήσουμε.




> ..........
> Δεν ξέρω, αν ήταν και είχε "πρόσκαιρες ταμειακές δυσκολίες" η θυγατρική, να έπαιρνε ένα "πρόσκαιρο δάνειο" από την μητρική (που μια χαρά ταμειακές ροές έχει), το οποίο θα το επέστρεφε πάραυτα! Γιατί να υποχρεώσει τον ΟΤΕ σε συμβιβασμό επί του συμβιβασμού; Αυτό δεν το πιάνω!!!


Προφανώς θεωρούσαν  πως στα πλαίσια του ανταγωνισμού και της ασπίδας της ΕΕΤΤ, ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα το έφτανε στα άκρα. Οπότε γιατί να ξοδευτούν οι άνθρωποι, έστω και πρόσκαιρα;
Ασε να πούμε για δάνεια κ.ο.κ (κουβέντα να γίνεται..) και έχει ο Θεός.
Υ.Γ
Και αν όντως είχαν -όπως λένε- βρει τα χρήματα αλλά για Δευτέρα, θα φανεί αύριο.....

----------


## jpan

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε ένα έρανο να μαζέψουμε κανένα φράγκο για να πληρώσουμε τα χρέη της altec?
> 
> Ρε δε πάμε καλά...


Πάντως αν οι 500.000 πελάτες του ΟΤΕ δώσουν ο καθένας από 20 ευρώ, τότε μπορούν κάλλιστα να ξεχρεώσουν την Altec με τα 10 εκατομμύρια που θα μαζέψουν. :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## thourios

Από σήμερα το πρωί έπαψα να σέρνομαι και το i-call λειτουργεί πλέον κανονικά.
Κάνα άλλο νεότερο;

 :Confused:

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

δεν ειναι η ταχυτητα ομως που ειχαμε. νομιζω οτι ειναι διπλο isdn αυτο που εχουμε τωρα.

ερωτηση:

εκτος απο το φεσι που φαγαμε, θα χρεωθουμε και ΕΠΑΚ?????

νομιζω οτι αυτο πρεπει να μας νοιαζει ως καταναλωτες. τι προκειται να πληρωσουμε για αυτην εδω την ιστορια....

----------


## lifeof29

ενώ εμείς σερνόμαστε με 26ΚΒ/sec η κυρία Altec Telecoms εργάζεται για εμάς??? :Crying: 

*Αναζητά στρατηγικό εταίρο η Altec Telecoms*

Σε συζητήσεις για τη σύναψη συνεργασίας με στρατηγικό εταίρο, το χρονοδιάγραμμα κατάληξης των οποίων δεν είναι ορατό επί του παρόντος, βρίσκεται η Altec Telecoms. 
Τη διενέργεια των σχετικών επαφών παραδέχτηκε χθες (Πηγή Reporter.gr 09/07/2008) η διοίκηση της εταιρείας, χωρίς, ωστόσο, να δώσει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και αποφεύγοντας να διευκρινίσει εάν πρόκειται για εγχώριο ή ξένο επενδυτή. 
Διευκρίνισε, πάντως, ότι οι συζητήσεις ευθυγραμμίζονται με τη βούληση της εταιρείας να «χτίσει» συνεργασίες, που θα την ισχυροποιήσουν έναντι του έντονου ανταγωνισμού. 

Σε επιχειρησιακό επίπεδο, όπως εξήγησε χθες η νέα διευθύνουσα σύμβουλος της εταιρείας, κυρία Σούλα Έβανς, η Altec Telecoms «τρέχει» ήδη τριετές επενδυτικό πλάνο ύψους 32,96 εκατ.ευρώ, με στόχο τη δημιουργία ιδιόκτητου τηλεπικοινωνι ακού δικτύου, που θα της επιτρέψει από τα τέλη του φθινοπώρου να παρέχει Αδεσμοποίητη Πρόσβαση στον Τοπικό Βρόγχο (LLU) σε οικιακούς και μικρομεσαίους πελάτες (σσ μέχρι σήμερα έχει εστιάσει στο εταιρικό κομμάτι). 

Σε ενημερωτική συνάντηση με εκπροσώπους του τύπου, η κυρία Έβανς γνωστοποίησε ότι στο πλαίσιο της δημιουργίας ιδιόκτητου δικτύου η Altec Telecoms έχει ήδη δημιουργήσει 11 κόμβους του ΟΤΕ (κατά κύριο λόγο σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη). 
Μέχρι τα τέλη του 2009 η εταιρεία φιλοδοξεί να έχει παρουσία σε 123 κόμβους του ΟΤΕ, με στόχο να καλύψει με το δίκτυό της το 60% της γεωγραφικής επικράτειας και το 80% του πληθυσμού, παρέχοντας καινοτομικές ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες στο σύνολο των νομών της χώρας με έμφαση σε Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη και Πάτρα. 

*Να σημειωθεί ότι το επενδυτικό πλάνο των 32,96 εκατ. ευρώ έχει υπαχθεί στον Αναπτυξιακό Νόμο λαμβάνοντας επιδότηση 10,2 εκατ. ευρώ.* 

Συγκέντρωση αγοράς Η νέα διευθύνουσα σύμβουλος της Altec Telecoms, δίνοντας το στίγμα της για το όραμα της επιχείρησης, σχολίασε ότι πρόθεσή είναι να καθιερώσει την εταιρεία ως έναν από τους ισχυρούς παίκτες της αγοράς την ερχόμενη πενταετία. 

*Όπως τόνισε η ίδια, η τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά έχει εισέλθει σε μια περίοδο ραγδαίων εξελίξεων και εντός πενταετίας ο αριθμός των εναλλακτικών παρόχων θα μειωθεί αισθητά, αφού το μέγεθος της ελληνικής αγοράς «δεν σηκώνει τόσους παίκτες», όπως είπε χαρακτηριστικά.*

Πηγή Reporter.gr 09/07/2008 11:39 πμ

http://www.otenet.gr/portal/portal/i..._doview=970381

----------


## papail

Ααααααααα, γι'αυτό δεν έχει λεφτά να πληρώσει τον ΟΤΕ.
Φτιάχνει το ιδιόκτητό της δίκτυο.

----------


## apodem

Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ ψάχνει κι αυτός χρήματα για να πληρώσει τα πρόστιμα που του έχει επιβάλει η ΕΕΤΤ; 
Κάπου είχε δημοσιευθεί ένας πίνακας  με τα πρόστιμα που έχουν φάει εναλλακτικοί και ΟΤΕ (εάν τον βρει κάποιος ας τον αναδημοσιεύσει). 

Πρώτος και με διαφορά ήταν ο ΟΤΕ... και φυσικά δεν έχει πληρώσει τπτ.
Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ και να μην πληρώσει ποιός θα τον κόψει; ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ.

Οπότε σε ένα τέτοιο κράτος που όλοι χρωστάνε άντε βγάλε άκρη.

Φανταστείτε για χρέη ο «απόμηχανής Θεός» να κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες του ΟΤΕ. Πόλεμος θα γίνει.

Τέσπα.

Κουράγιο σε όποιους δουλεύουν στην ALTEC TELECOMS και ο κος Αθανασούλης να γίνει πιο ενεργός…να τσεκάρει και λίγο το περιβάλλον του. Δεν βαρέθηκε την αυλή του ακόμα;

----------


## emeliss

Με μια διαφορά. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν χρωστάει πουθενά. Τα πρόστιμα, όσα θεωρήθηκαν νόμιμα από τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια πληρώθηκαν.

ps. Να πω μια ακόμα φορά μπράβο στους υπεύθυνους της Altec που πέτυχαν να στρέψουν την προσοχή στον κακό λύκο, αιμορουφήχτη οτε.

----------


## Producer

> Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ ψάχνει κι αυτός χρήματα για να πληρώσει τα πρόστιμα που του έχει επιβάλει η ΕΕΤΤ;


Εδώ δεν έχει πληρώσει χρόνια τώρα πολύ μεγαλύτερα, τώρα θα τον πιάσει το φιλότιμο?  :Smile: 
Δεν βλέπω άμεση σχέση με το πρόστιμο της ΕΕΤΤ προς τον ΟΤΕ με τα βερεσέδια της Altec...
Όπως σωστά γράψανε και άλλοι... το τελευταίο ίσως που τον νοιάζει και στοχεύει να επιτύχει ο ΟΤΕ είναι να εισπράξει τα 10 μύρια σε αυτή τη φάση...

Μη ψάχνουμε για δικαιολογίες όταν το ζητούμενο και η πηγή του προβλήματος (άρα και η πλήρη υπαιτιότητα) είναι το *φέσι* που δημιούργησε κάποιος επιχειρηματίας τη στιγμή που *εισέπραττε* κανονικότατα τις οφειλές από τους καταναλωτές και είχε χρέος να αποδώσει μέρος τους στους προμηθευτές του... (χρόνια τώρα κρατάει αυτή η κολόνια...)




> Οπότε σε ένα τέτοιο κράτος που όλοι χρωστάνε άντε βγάλε άκρη.


Οπότε, πάμε για τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες Χρέους (ΟΑΧ) ολοταχώς!  :ROFL:

----------


## billgeo

> Ααααααααα, γι'αυτό δεν έχει λεφτά να πληρώσει τον ΟΤΕ.
> Φτιάχνει το ιδιόκτητό της δίκτυο.


*Ναι, βεβαια!*

Ειδα προχθες ενα συνεργειο Altec να σκαβει και να παιρναει ινα!
Τους ρωτησα και μου λενε _"Να μωρε και εμεις απληρωτοι ειμαστε αλλα το κανουμε για την 
ψυχη της μανας μας και στο ονομα του ελευθερου ανταγωνισμου στις τηλεπικοινωνιες!"_

 :ROFL: 

Μα καλα, πλακα μας κανουν?!

----------


## whitehed

Κριμα για την αλτεκ...ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενος με την τηλεφωνια της...

----------


## lewton

Αυτοί στην Altec δεν πάνε καλά αν θυμήθηκαν ξαφνικά να καλύψουν με ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο την Αθήνα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Σε αυτές τις δύο πόλεις όσοι ήταν να αφήσουν τον ΟΤΕ σε μεγάλο βαθμό το έχουν ήδη κάνει.
Μια τρύπα στο νερό θα κάνουνε.
*ΠΕΤΑΜΕΝΑ* λεφτά.

Τη στιγμή που το κράτος σχεδιάζει την ανάπτυξη δικτύου FTTH, το να επενδύσεις στο LLU είναι πατάτα κολοσσιαίου μεγέθους, ειδικά αν είσαι ένας παροχάκος του μεγέθους της Altec Telecoms.
Το FTTH αποτελεί μια τεράστια ευκαιρία για τους μικρούς παρόχους, τύπου Altec και Net One, που θα βρεθούν ξαφνικά με κάλυψη (στο super-broadband) ίδια με αυτή του ΟΤΕ και των μεγάλων εναλλακτικών, και θα αρκούν πολύ μικρές επενδύσεις εκ μέρους τους για να φωτίσουν τις ίνες των επίδοξων πελατών τους.
Και η Altec αντί να ετοιμάζεται με όλες της τις δυνάμεις για αυτό, αποφάσισε να καλύψει 13 κέντρα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης με LLU...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Blitzkrieg

Με αυτήν την ιδιότροπη, μη ξεκάθαρη σχέση κράτους-ΟΤΕ , με μια ΕΕΤΤ που απλά δρά σε ρόλο "πυροσβέστη" αφού έχει γίνει το "κακό", είναι ίσως οι γενεσιουργές αιτίες όλων αυτών των καταστάσεων..

Εκεί πατάει και ο κάθε επιχειρηματίας, σοβαρός ή "λαμόγιο" και κάνει οτι κάνει..

----------


## emeliss

> Αυτοί στην Altec δεν πάνε καλά αν θυμήθηκαν ξαφνικά να καλύψουν με ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο την Αθήνα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη.


Παίρνεις σαν δεδομένο ότι οι δηλώσεις είναι αληθινές και όχι μέρος ενός παιχνιδιού που προσπαθεί να σηκώσει τις μετοχές. Θα φανεί στο μέλλον.

----------


## psyxakias

*Αναρωτιέμαι μετά από 2 ημέρες και 400+ posts*, πολλά εκ των οποίων από τους ίδιους και τους ίδιους, *δεν νομίζετε ότι το θέμα έκανε το κύκλο του, υπεραναλύθηκε αρκετά και οι όποιες απόψεις ακουστήκαν χωρίς να χρειάζεται να λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια;* Κουράστηκα να διαβάζω "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ", "φταίει η ALTEC", "φταίει η ΕΕΤΤ", "φταίει η κουτσή Μαρία", "φταίει η στραβή Γεωργία" κτλ.

*Προς "παντογνώστες" κάθε πλευράς:*  Ειλικρινά νομίζετε οτι ενδιαφέρει τους συνδρομητές ποιος φταίει και όχι το πότε (και αν) θα επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα; Εμένα θα ήταν το μοναδικό που θα με ενδιέφερε και οχι να βλέπω κόντρες και μπαλάκι ευθυνών. Επιπλέον, με κόντρες και επιμονή, καρφώνεστε  :Wink: 

*Προς τους συνδρομητές ALTEC:* θα πρότεινα υπομονή και ψυχραιμία. Υποθέτω (το αυτονόητο, χωρίς καμμία εσωτερική πληροφορία) ότι μέσα στην νέα εβδομάδα θα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα ώστε να ξέρετε αν θα μείνετε ή θα μεταβείτε σε άλλο ISP. Κουράγιο  :Smile:

----------


## brou

> Αυτοί στην Altec δεν πάνε καλά αν θυμήθηκαν ξαφνικά να καλύψουν με ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο την Αθήνα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Σε αυτές τις δύο πόλεις όσοι ήταν να αφήσουν τον ΟΤΕ σε μεγάλο βαθμό το έχουν ήδη κάνει.
> Μια τρύπα στο νερό θα κάνει η Σούλα.
> *ΠΕΤΑΜΕΝΑ* λεφτά.
> 
> Τη στιγμή που το κράτος σχεδιάζει την ανάπτυξη δικτύου FTTH, το να επενδύσεις στο LLU είναι πατάτα κολοσσιαίου μεγέθους, ειδικά αν είσαι ένας παροχάκος του μεγέθους της Altec Telecoms.
> Το FTTH αποτελεί μια τεράστια ευκαιρία για τους μικρούς παρόχους, τύπου Altec και Net One, που θα βρεθούν ξαφνικά με κάλυψη (στο super-broadband) ίδια με αυτή του ΟΤΕ και των μεγάλων εναλλακτικών, και θα αρκούν πολύ μικρές επενδύσεις εκ μέρους τους για να φωτίσουν τις ίνες των επίδοξων πελατών τους.
> Και η Altec αντί να ετοιμάζεται με όλες της τις δυνάμεις για αυτό, αποφάσισε να καλύψει 13 κέντρα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης με LLU...


Μας κάνει εντύπωση στ'αλήθεια που η Σούλα είναι ένα βήμα πίσω; :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> *Αναρωτιέμαι μετά από 2 ημέρες και 400+ posts*, πολλά εκ των οποίων από τους ίδιους και τους ίδιους, *δεν νομίζετε ότι το θέμα έκανε το κύκλο του, υπεραναλύθηκε αρκετά και οι όποιες απόψεις ακουστήκαν χωρίς να χρειάζεται να λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια;*


Ζήτα να κλειδωθεί, ή μην το διαβάζεις. Να δίνεις συμβουλές σαν δάσκαλος δεν έχει κανένα νόημα.

Δεν το είχες δεδομένο ότι όλο το Σαβ/ριακο θα αναλωνόταν στα ίδια αφού δεν θα υπήρχε κάποια νέα είδηση; Λογικά (όπως ξαναείπα) το θέμα θα λυθεί Τρίτη-Τετάρτη.

----------


## Blitzkrieg

> *Προς "παντογνώστες" κάθε πλευράς:*  Ειλικρινά νομίζετε οτι ενδιαφέρει τους συνδρομητές ποιος φταίει και όχι το πότε (και αν) θα επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα; Εμένα θα ήταν το μοναδικό που θα με ενδιέφερε και οχι να βλέπω κόντρες και μπαλάκι ευθυνών. Επιπλέον, με κόντρες και επιμονή, καρφώνεστε


Συζήτηση να γίνεται..  :Razz:  Αλλωστε πάνω-κάτω ξέρουμε-ξέρετε πάνω κάτω όλοι οι Admins και μη, ποιός είναι τι εδώ μέσα  :Wink: 




> *Προς τους συνδρομητές ALTEC:* θα πρότεινα υπομονή και ψυχραιμία. Υποθέτω (το αυτονόητο, χωρίς καμμία εσωτερική πληροφορία) ότι μέσα στην νέα εβδομάδα θα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα ώστε να ξέρετε αν θα μείνετε ή θα μεταβείτε σε άλλο ISP. Κουράγιο


Χμμ, μάλλον μέχρι Τετάρτη θα έχει αποκατασταθεί πλήρως το πρόβλημα..

----------


## parpen

Διαβάζοντας 27 σελίδες μηνύματα , αισθάνομαι υποχρεωμένος να δώσω κάποιες απαντήσεις σε όλους όσους μιλούν για καφενεία. Είτε είναι πολύ νέοι στον χώρο είτε έχουν μικρή μνήμη είτε έχουν μεγάλη άγνοια. Το μεγαλύτερο καφενείο ήταν και είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Πάμε λοιπόν.

Εποχές Dialup.Πάροχος Forthnet. Συγχρόνιζα στα 50 περίπου. Ξαφνικά συγχρονίζω στα 32. Αλλαγές modem κλπ κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Τηλέφωνα στον ΟΤΕ , δεν φταίμε εμείς φταίει η Forthnet (λες και η Forthnet ήταν υπεύθυνη για τον χαλκό και τα ζεύγη). 6 μήνες ταπαιπωρία και ευτυχώς βρίσκεται μέσο να εξετάσει την περίπτωσή μου. Σε 2 μέρες επιστρέφω στα 50. Μου είχαν κάνει αλλαγή ζεύγους χωρίς να το ξέρω προφανώς για να εξυπηρετήσουν πελάτη τους.

Έτος 2002 , αίτηση για ενεργοποίηση dsl γραμμής στον ΟΤΕ και παροχή Internet από Forthnet.
Περνάνε οι μέρες , τίποτα. Τηλέφωνα στα τηλέφωνα , είστε ενεργοποιημένος μου λένε. Μα πως λέω δεν ανάβει τι λαμπάκι , φταίει ο router σας μου λένε. Παραγγέλνω νέο router και τον αλλάζω , τα ίδια. Ξανά τηλέφωνα και κάποια στιγμή κάποιος προφανώς ευσυνείδητος υπάλληλος το ψάχνει. Σε 10 λεπτά έχω dsl. Δεν μου είχαν ανοίξει την πόρτα μου μου είπε.

Έτος 2006 , όταν γίνεται η αυτόματη αναβάθμιση των γραμμών με διπλασιασμό. Έχει γίνει σε όλο το κόσμο εκτός από εμένα. Η Forthnet με διαβεβαιωνει ότι από μέρους της το έχει κάνει.
Τηλέφωνο σε ΟΤΕ , φταίει η Forthnet , εμείς δεν έχουμε σχέση. Βρε καλέ μου βρε χρυσέ μου , στο σπίτι έγινε ο διπλασιασμος , εδώ στο μαγαζί όχι. Δεν μπορεί να φταίει η Forthnet. Με τα πολλά τον πείθω να το κοιτάξει. Σε 5 λεπτά συγχρονίζω στα 768.

Έτος 2007 πάροχος και πάλι Forthnet ARYS γραμμή 2 Mbit. Γείτονας πάλι με πάροχο Forthnet και γραμμή 768 που λαμβάνω μέσω Wifi. Ο γείτονας πάει ικανοποιητικά , εγώ πάω χειρότερα από αυτόν. Τηλέφωνα Forthnet , δεν φταίμε εμείς μου λένε. Τηλέφωνα ΟΤΕ , φταίει η Forthnet μου λένε. Πηγαίνω στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ και τυγχάνει να είναι διευθυντής των τεχνικών υπηρεσιών γνωστός μου. Είναι τίγκα τα dslam μας μου λέει. Εδώ και μήνες έχουμε αιτηθεί νέα , αλλά τα περιμένουμε. Καλύτερα κάνε υποβάθμιση γιατί στα 768 έχουμε λιγότερη κίνηση.Έκανα downgrade στο 1 Mbit να μην πληρώνω τουλάχιστον , αλλά σχεδόν για 6 μήνες σερνόμουνα επειδή τα dslam τους ήταν πιταρισμένα!!!!

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι το μεγαλύτερο καφενείο  ή για την ακρίβεια με τις χρεώσεις του , είναι καφετέρεια πολυτελείας. Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη καφετέρεια από τον ΟΤΕ ο οποίος όταν βγήκαν οι εναλλακτικοί που προσέφεραν αισθητά μικρότερες χρεώσεις στην τηλεφωνία , αυτός τι έκανε?
Μείωσε κάπως τις χρεώσεις και αύξησε τα πάγια!!!
Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ!!!

Μετά άρχισε και αυτός να μοιράζει πακέτα τηλεφωνίας. Γιατί δεν το έκανε τόσα χρόνια όταν έπαιζε μόνος του με τις ληστρικές χρεώσεις που είχε? 
Ποιος τον έφτιαξε τον ΟΤΕ? Ποιος τον πλήρωσε?

Φτάνει πια. Δεν υπερασπίζομαι την Αλτεκ και την κάθε Άλτεκ , αλλά δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω όσα ανήκουστα έχουν γραφτεί εδώ πέρα.

Άλλωστε το σύνθημα ΠΟΤΕ , δεν το έβγαλαν οι καφενέδες , αλλά όλοι εμείς που έχουμε υποστεί την άπειρη ταλαιπωρία εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Συζήτηση να γίνεται..  Αλλωστε πάνω-κάτω ξέρουμε-ξέρετε πάνω κάτω όλοι οι Admins και μη, ποιός είναι τι εδώ μέσα


Χμμμ προσωπικά δεν ξέρω, βλέπω μέλη του forum, αν έχετε πληροφορίες για αντιδεοντολογική συμπεριφορά μπορείτε να τις μοιραστείτε μαζί μου με pm, διαφορετικά το παραπάνω μήνυμα φλερτάρει επικίνδυνα με το trolling ...

----------


## matrix1

> Γνωριζω δημοσια υπηρεσια που εχοντας προβλημα το connex το οποιο εχει, εμεινε *χωρις ιντερνετ 45 ΜΕΡΕΣ. 10 τηλεφωνηματα στις βλαβες κλπ χωρις να επικοινωνησει μαζι τους ποτε ο ΟΤΕ, περνουσαν οι μερες και μετα απο το τελευταιο τηλεφωνημα με απειλη καταγγελειας και αποχωρησης απο τον οτε και με αποστολη αυτου εγγραφως χρειαστηκαν 5 λεπτα για να αποκατασταθει η βλαβη!
> *Αυτο για οσους σαν και μενα πριν απο αυτο το περιστατικο (πριν 4 μηνες) πιστευουν οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι περισσοτερο αξιοπιστος απο τους αλλους.


"Οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις"...
Αυτο πληρωνεις στο connex  *με 19,50 ευρω το μηνα τα 2Mbps* μονο για ιντερνετ; Αυτη τη αδιαφορια για να μην την πω αλλιως; Οταν θα το λουστητε να ειμαι απο μια γωνια να σας βλεπω τι θα λετε... (Μακαρι να μην σας τυχει)

----------


## emeliss

Καλό το offtopic. Τα λέμε από Δευτέρα (αν υπάρχει κάποιο νέο μέχρι τότε)

----------


## trv

> Πως αλλιώς θα πονέσει την Χ εταιρία;;
> Ακόμη και εκδικητικά να το κάνει δεν μπορούμε να τον κατηγορήσουμε.



Εδω κάνεις ένα λάθος. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αυτο που μπορει ανετα να καταλογιστεί στον ΟΤΕ ειναι οτι έδρασε σαν ανταγωνιστής και όχι σαν διαχειριστής του δικτύου.

Δηλαδη, κλείνοντας προσβαση παρασκευή μεσημέρι, (οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο μου ποστ)
1) ΟΛΟΙ οι συνδρομητες της αντιπαλης εταιριας εγιναν δυσαρεστημενοι συνδρομητες
2) Δεν αφησε περιθωρια να διορθωθεί το θέμα λογω timing και σαβατοκύριακου
3) Τσαλάκωσε το όποιο όνομα είχε η altec στον χώρο.

Αυτες λοιπον οι κινησεις, ΔΕΝ ειναι κινησεις που θα εκανε ενας wholesaler δικτυου (αυτη ηταν η σχεση του με την altec), αλλα κινήσεις που θα έκανε μια ανταγωνιστική εταιρία.

Αυτο ειναι το μεμπτο στην υποθεση, και αν τον κρινει η ΕΕΤΤ θα ειναι για αυτο ακριβως το θεμα, οτι για ακομη μια φορα, 'μπερδεψε' τους δυο διακριτους ρολους του, και για ακομα μια φορα εκμεταλλέυθηκε την θέση του στην αγορα σαν διαχειριστής του δικτυου για να πλήξει μια εταιρια ISP, δινοντας εμφανές πλεονέκτημα στην δική του εταιρία ISP.


Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι ασχετα με το γεγονος του αν και ποσα χρημματα χρωστουσε η altec και πως θα λυνοταν η μεταξυ τους διαφορά.
Αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν ειχε ιδιον οφελος (για τον ISP του) απο τη συγκεκριμενη ενεργεια, και ηταν μονο wholesaler διικτυου, δε θα ενεργουσε αυτον τον τροπο.
Ενας προμηθευτής δεν θελει να 'συντριψει' την εικόνα (+μετοχή) του πελάτη του, αλλά μόνο να τον αναγκάσει να πληρώσει, και υπάρχουν τροποι να γινει πιο ανωδυνα αυτο.

Καταφορη εκμεταλλευση της πλεονεκτικής του θεση στην αγορα βλεπω εγω, και πρεπει να μπει (ακομη ενα :Ρ ) προστημο απο την ΕΕΤΤ για λογους αθεμητου ανταγωνισμου. [ Ξαναλεω, ασχετα με το αν η altec χρωσταει και τι χρωσταει ]

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αυτο που μπορει ανετα να καταλογιστεί στον ΟΤΕ ειναι οτι έδρασε σαν ανταγωνιστής και όχι σαν διαχειριστής του δικτύου.


Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

> Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση ...


Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως ο ΟΤΕ σαν λιανική έχασε από την συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια, αφού τυχόν δυσαρεστημένοι πελάτες θα στραφούν σε λύσεις Full-LLU από άλλους εναλλακτικούς. Μόνο εδώ μέσα τέσσερα-πέντε άτομα είπαν πως αν φύγουν από την altec θα αφήσουν και τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Producer

> Εδω κάνεις ένα λάθος. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αυτο που μπορει ανετα να καταλογιστεί στον ΟΤΕ ειναι οτι έδρασε σαν ανταγωνιστής και όχι σαν διαχειριστής του δικτύου.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Αυτο ειναι το μεμπτο στην υποθεση, και αν τον κρινει η ΕΕΤΤ θα ειναι για αυτο ακριβως το θεμα, οτι για ακομη μια φορα, 'μπερδεψε' τους δυο διακριτους ρολους του, και για ακομα μια φορα εκμεταλλέυθηκε την θέση του στην αγορα σαν διαχειριστής του δικτυου για να πλήξει μια εταιρια ISP, δινοντας εμφανές πλεονέκτημα στην δική του εταιρία ISP.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Καταφορη εκμεταλλευση της πλεονεκτικής του θεση στην αγορα βλεπω εγω, και πρεπει να μπει (ακομη ενα :Ρ ) προστημο απο την ΕΕΤΤ για λογους αθεμητου ανταγωνισμου. [ Ξαναλεω, ασχετα με το αν η altec χρωσταει και τι χρωσταει ]


Αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός ή όχι, έχει κανονικότατο πάτημα και αποδείξεις.  Οι θεωρίες δεν αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα.  Κάποιος του έδωσε το δικαίωμα.

Στη ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση της Lannet, η ΕΕΤΤ δήλωσε αναρμόδια για θέματα αποπληρωμής χρεών.  Δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα κατά τη γνώμη μου ακόμη κι αν ισχύουν αυτά που γράφεις με τόση σιγουριά.

----------


## DaveMurray

να ρωτήσω τώρα εγώ κάτι...; Αφού λέτε πως ο ΟΤΕ διαχειρίστηκε το δίκτυο σαν ανταγωνιστής και όχι σαν διαχειριστής; Καλό δεν θα ήταν να ΜΗΝ ήταν διαχειριστής του δικτύου ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά κάποια ανεξάρτητη αρχή ώστε να πάψουν αυτά τα παιχνίδια και το κριφτούλι; Ανοίχτηκε η αγορά, δεν ανοίχτηκε; Δεν χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ (παλιά δημόσιο δίκτυο) τώρα ιδιωτικο/δημόσιο δίκτυο; Σύγκρουση κράτους, επιχειρηματιών, σε ενα δίκτυο δεν είναι; Γιατί να παίζει τον διαχειριστή/κάτοχο του δικτύου ΜΟΝΟ ο ΟΤΕ αφού στην μέση πια με το άνοιγμα της αγοράς μπήκαν και ιδιώτες; Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.... Θα έπρεπε να μπει μια ανεξάρτητη ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ αρχή (ούτε του κράτους/ούτε επιχηρηματιών) να διαχειρίζεται το δίκτυο... Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω δίκαιο (με συγχωρείτε αν είναι offtopic, μπορείτε να το μεταφέρετε αν είναι....)

----------


## lewton

> Αυτες λοιπον οι κινησεις, ΔΕΝ ειναι κινησεις που θα εκανε ενας wholesaler δικτυου (αυτη ηταν η σχεση του με την altec), αλλα κινήσεις που θα έκανε μια ανταγωνιστική εταιρία.
> [...]
> 
> Ενας προμηθευτής δεν θελει να 'συντριψει' την εικόνα (+μετοχή) του πελάτη του, αλλά μόνο να τον αναγκάσει να πληρώσει, και υπάρχουν τροποι να γινει πιο ανωδυνα αυτο.


Πολύ σωστά όλα τα σημεία που θίγεις, και ειδικά αυτά τα δύο.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παίρνεις σαν δεδομένο ότι οι δηλώσεις είναι αληθινές και όχι μέρος ενός παιχνιδιού που προσπαθεί να σηκώσει τις μετοχές. Θα φανεί στο μέλλον.


Ποιός σοβαρός μέτοχος θα θεωρήσει θετικό το σχέδιο της Altec για ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητου δικτύου *τώρα*;  :Thinking:

----------


## papail

Και με πιο τρόπο ο ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ θα _πείσει_ τους παρόχους να πληρώσουν τις οφειλές τους;
άλλωστε μόνη της η ALTEC παραδέχετε ότι ΕΙΧΕ χρήματα , αλλά τα διέθετε για άλλον σκοπό :
_Κατά την διάρκεια του περασμένου Ιουλίου η εταιρεία μας αντιμετώπισε ορισμένες πρόσκαιρες ταμειακές δυσχέρειες λόγω αυξημένων επενδύσεων, οι οποίες εντούτοις επιβαρύνονταν από την πιο πάνω κατάσταση, και έτσι ζήτησε από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. μία εύλογη διευθέτηση._..

Με ξένα κόλλυβα κηδεία δηλαδή.

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως ο ΟΤΕ σαν λιανική έχασε από την συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια, αφού τυχόν δυσαρεστημένοι πελάτες θα στραφούν σε λύσεις Full-LLU από άλλους εναλλακτικούς. Μόνο εδώ μέσα τέσσερα-πέντε άτομα είπαν πως αν φύγουν από την altec θα αφήσουν και τον ΟΤΕ.


Έχετε και μια πολύ πιθανή επιστροφή: τον πατέρα μου (μαζί με το jetpack που έβαλα για το καλοκαίρι στο χωριό έχωσα και προεπιλογή Altec επειδή δίνει 4 ώρες δώρο, αλλά αν μου παραπονεθούν πολύ οι δικοί μου αυτές τις μέρες θα την βγάλω).
Στο λέω για να σου ανεβάσω το κέφι μιας και τα έβαψες μαύρα για τις αποχωρήσεις.  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Ποιός σοβαρός μέτοχος θα θεωρήσει θετικό το σχέδιο της Altec για ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητου δικτύου τώρα;


Το μετοχές δεν το λέω κυριολεκτικά. Εννοώ εντυπώσεις, θέση σε τυχόν διαπραγματεύσεις.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στο λέω για να σου ανεβάσω το κέφι μιας και τα έβαψες μαύρα για τις αποχωρήσεις.


Το κέφι μου είναι πάντα ψηλά. Ειδικά το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## lewton

> Το μετοχές δεν το λέω κυριολεκτικά. Εννοώ εντυπώσεις, θέση σε τυχόν διαπραγματεύσεις.


Θα γίνω κουραστικός ίσως που επιμένω, αλλά και πάλι, το ότι η Altec χαλάει λεφτά για ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο δεν ανεβάζει την αξία της στα μάτια μιας HOL ή μιας On Telecoms που ενδεχομένως να ενδιαφέρεται να την αγοράσει.

----------


## Tzes

Οι τηλεπικοινωνιακές υποδομές είναι πληρωμένες σε μεγάλο μέρος από τους Έλληνες φορολογούμενους και θα πρέπει να θεωρούνται *ΕΘΝΙΚΟΙ ΠΟΡΟΙ* 

Πριν ο Lupus Amarusius προβεί σε ενέργειες που επηρεάζουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες Έλληνες πολίτες, θα πρέπει:
1. Να υπάρχει έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ και 
2. θα πρέπει να δίνεται έγκαιρη προειδοποίηση στους καταναλωτές που επηρεάζονται (30-60 ημέρες) ώστε να μπορούν να βρουν εναλλακτική λύση

Οι τηλεπικοινωνίες δεν είναι μπακάλικο, έκλεισε το ένα πάμε στο παραδίπλα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως ο ΟΤΕ σαν λιανική έχασε από την συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια, αφού τυχόν δυσαρεστημένοι πελάτες θα στραφούν σε λύσεις Full-LLU από άλλους εναλλακτικούς. Μόνο εδώ μέσα τέσσερα-πέντε άτομα είπαν πως αν φύγουν από την altec θα αφήσουν και τον ΟΤΕ.


Μην μπερδεύεις το οικονομικό κόστος απο μια λάθος επιλογή με τα θέματα δεοντολογίας και της συμπεριφοράς που *οφείλει* να έχει ο ΣΙΑ στην αγορά ...

----------


## karavagos

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ βραχυπρόθεσμα βλάπτει τους Πελάτες της ALTEC εμάς... Άμα ήθελε μπορούσε να μας προειδοποιήσει και να πει πριν 1 χρόνο ξέρω γω, ότι η ALTEC δεν πληρώνει ώστε να ξέρουμε και εμείς τι να κάνουμε! Τώρα απλά μας έκοψε το Ιντερνετ (έστω 56Κ σύνδεση που έχουμε πλέον...) στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα απο πριν!


Το έκανε ανεπίσημα και εντελώς τυχαία  :Razz: το 2005, όταν κάποιοι (Αγωνιστική Συνεργασία Εργαζομένων) μέσα από τον ΟΤΕ έβγαλαν στη φόρα τα "χρωστούμενα" των παρόχων. Φυσικά η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ καταδίκασε αυτή την ενέργεια. :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

> Πριν ο Lupus Amarusius προβεί σε ενέργειες που επηρεάζουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες Έλληνες πολίτες, θα πρέπει:...


Ο psyxakias παραπονιέται ότι λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Ψάξε λίγο το topic γιατί δεν γίνεται τίποτα από τα δύο που προτείνεις.

----------


## DaveMurray

Tzes,την ΕΕΤΤ πολύ συχνά όμως την αγνούν. Ούτε πληρώνουν τα πρόστιμα που δίνει, ούτε την φοβούνται, ούτε τίποτα. Εγώ θα είχα την ανάγκη, να βρεθεί μια "αρχή" που να υλοποιήσει όλα αυτά που λές, να πληρώνουν οι πάροχoi τα πρόστιμα που βάζει, και να διαχειρίζεται κάποιος ανεξάρτητος το δίκτυο που λες ότι κατα ένα μεγάλο μέρος είναι πληρωμένο από έλληνες πολίτες. Oi Έλληνες πολίτες έχουν αντιμέτωπους ΟΤΕ/εναλλακτικούς, και μόνο αυτοί (οι πολίτες) πληρώνουν τα σπασμένα (σε ένα πράγμα που όπως λες είναι εθνικός, αρά δικό του πόρος)

----------


## lewton

> Το έκανε ανεπίσημα και εντελώς τυχαία το 2005, όταν κάποιοι μέσα από τον ΟΤΕ έβγαλαν στη φόρα τα "χρωστούμενα" των παρόχων. Φυσικά η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ καταδίκασε αυτή την ενέργεια.


Εκείνα τα χρωστούμενα δε μπορούσε κανείς να τα πάρει σοβαρά, δεδομένου ότι δεν ήταν τα χρέη των παρόχων αλλά και οι τρέχουσες οφειλές.

----------


## lifeof29

σκέφτομαι τι θα γίνει αν από αύριο δεν επανέλθουν τα πράγματα Και νιώθω - νιώθω - νιώθω ? νιώθω Ταραχή στην ψυχή μου να φέρνει Ταραχή να με παρασέρνει Ταραχή, η μορφή της θεέ μου με απειλεί

----------


## emeliss

> Μην μπερδεύεις το οικονομικό κόστος απο μια λάθος επιλογή με τα θέματα δεοντολογίας και της συμπεριφοράς που *οφείλει* να έχει ο ΣΙΑ στην αγορά ...


Εδώ ο κόσμος ζητάει ο ΟΤΕ να ανακοινώνει ποιός πάροχος έχει προβλήματα και μου λες για δεοντολογία; Μην μπερδευτούμε, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Ποιός όμως μπορεί να πει ότι ο ΣΙΑ δεν έπραξε ότι ήταν δυνατόν ώστε να βρεθεί λύση; Η ALTEC εκ των υστέρων;

----------


## saint240881

Πολύ Packet loss ρε πιδάκι μου...

----------


## soiratken

Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω μηνύματα σε αυτή την ενότητα, έχοντας γνώση ότι πολλοί εδώ είναι του χώρου των τηλεπικοινωνιών και μάλιστα δηλωμένοι εργαζόμενοι σε συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες μου κάνουν εντύπωση πως τους διαφεύγουν πολλά πράγματα και περιορίζονται σε δημοσιεύσεις που ίσως θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και από δικηγόρους για λόγους που φαντάζεστε.

Να προσπαθήσω να εισάγω στη συζήτηση κάποια πράγματα που δεν ξέρω εάν είναι γνωστά.

- Ένα από τα πρώτα κλισέ ήταν "αλτεκ=καφενείο". Δεν μπορώ να ορίσω την έννοια "καφενείο" στο μυαλό μου σε αυτή τη περίπτωση. Τι εννοείτε κύριοι;

Καφενείο=μικρή εταιρία; Δεν θα τολμούσα να την συγκρίνω με την Λανετ ή την τελεντομε. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η αλτεκ είναι ανάδοχος για το σύζευξις στο νομό Αττικής και η πλειοψηφία των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών λαμβάνει δίκτυο και τηλεφωνία από την Αλτεκ. Όλα τα τηλέφωνα με νούμερα 213-χχχχχχχ σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες στην Αθηνα αλλά και άλλα που έχουν κάνει φορητότητα έχουν την αλτεκ από πίσω. Πόσο εύκολο λέτε να είναι το "κλείνει";

καφενείο=έλλειψη συνεννόηση μεταξύ τμημάτων. Αυτό δεν ξέρω εάν γίνεται στην Αλτεκ αλλά λόγω δουλειάς το μόνο σίγουρο είναι τα τμήματα του ΟΤΕ μεταξύ τους σπάνια επικοινωνούν αποτελεσματικά. Μάλλον αναρχοαυτόνομα τμήματα είναι....

- Δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορούμε να μιλάμε για το εάν έκανε καλά που δεν πλήρωσε η Αλτεκ ή ο ΟΤΕ που έβγαλε ανακοίνωση και έκοψε τις γραμμές. Προσωπικά, δεν ξέρω τους όρους του συμβολαίου που έχουν μεταξύ τους, ούτε τους όρους πληρωμής και κοστολόγησης. Συνεπώς, ότι και να πω μόνο υποκειμενικές απόψεις είναι. Εάν κάποιος ξέρει την ακριβή συμφωνία και τον παίρνει ας την δημοσιεύσει. Μέχρι τότε όλοι έχουμε από μια γνώμη χωρίς πραγματική αξία. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι σε μια μέρα δεν βρίσκει μια εταιρία 10.3 εκ μετρητά. 

- Υπάρχει επίσης κάτι που δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Όταν έχεις μια επιχείρηση και πελάτης καθυστερεί να σε πληρώσει, βγάζεις δελτίο τύπου; Κόβεις την παροχή των υπηρεσιών και τελείωσε. Τι ρόλο έχουν αυτά τα δελτία τύπου του ΟΤΕ; Πως βοηθούν αυτά την αποπληρωμή του ή το υγιή ανταγωνισμό; Ποιος είναι ο στόχος του να πληρωθεί ή να κλείσει την όποια εταιρία; Πιστεύει ότι έτσι η αλτεκ θα έχει περισσότερα έσοδα και θα τον πληρώσει ή μήπως δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν τα χρωστούμενα μπρος στο κέρδος ενός λιγότερου ανταγωνιστή;

ΥΓ Δεν έχω καμιά εργασιακή/οικονομική πάσης φύσης σχέση, ούτε με την Άλτεκ, ούτε με τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## miltosk

Ετσι μπροβο ΟΤΕ! Οταν δεν εισαι συνεπης στις υποχρεωσεις σου, σου τα χωνουμε δικαιως! Τωρα που εχεις δικιο εσυ, καιρος να τα χωσουμε στην Αltec! Ετσι ειναι κυρια Altec μου... Κατω του κοστους δεν ηθελες να πουλησεις? Τωρα φατα! Αν και κανονικα θα επρεπε να σου επιβληθει και προστιμο απο την ΕΕΤΤ επειδη πουλας κατω του κοστους, και εσυ και ορισμενοι αλλοι... 

ΥΓ. Οποιος αναρωτιεται γιατι προστιμο ας ανατρεξει σε μια καταδικαστικη αποφαση εναντιον της France Telecom!

----------


## ntebis

> Ετσι μπροβο ΟΤΕ! Οταν δεν εισαι συνεπης στις υποχρεωσεις σου, σου τα χωνουμε δικαιως! Τωρα που εχεις δικιο εσυ, καιρος να τα χωσουμε στην Αltec! Ετσι ειναι κυρια Altec μου... Κατω του κοστους δεν ηθελες να πουλησεις? Τωρα φατα! Αν και κανονικα θα επρεπε να σου επιβληθει και προστιμο απο την ΕΕΤΤ επειδη πουλας κατω του κοστους, και εσυ και ορισμενοι αλλοι... 
> 
> ΥΓ. Οποιος αναρωτιεται γιατι προστιμο ας ανατρεξει σε μια καταδικαστικη αποφαση εναντιον της France Telecom!


ρε συ mitosk να χωσουνε στην αλτεκ προστιμα αλλα οχι να κλεινουν τα κυκλωματα και να ταλαιπωρουν τουσ πολιτες ελεοσ

----------


## Producer

> ρε συ mitosk να χωσουνε στην αλτεκ προστιμα αλλα οχι να κλεινουν τα κυκλωματα και να ταλαιπωρουν τουσ πολιτες ελεοσ


Αυτό πράγματι είναι σωστό, όπως και προσπάθειες να γίνει συμβιβασμός (αν και δεν μπορεί να κοινοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ αυτές τις ενέργειες)...  Κάτι μου λέει ότι έγιναν αυτά στο παρελθόν (πολλές φορές)

Δηλαδή: Πρόστιμα λόγω καθυστέρησης αποπληρωμής και προσκλήσεις για διακανονισμό

Ίσως τα περιθώρια στένεψαν... Είπαμε... τους έδωσαν το δικαίωμα και άλλο που δεν ήθελαν...
Μέχρι πότε θα έπρεπε δηλαδή μια Α.Ε. να δέχεται φέσια? Επ' άπειρον επειδή είναι ΣΙΑ? ή επειδή έχει "αμαρτωλό" παρελθόν?
Ωραία τότε... να πάμε στο άλλο άκρο: να αγοράσω κι εγώ wholesale απο ΟΤΕ αφού δε πρόκειται ποτέ να πληρώσω!
Γιατί άλλες εταιρείες (πχ forthnet που τη σιχαίνομαι απο θέμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών) πληρώνουν κανονικά? (έχει χρέη αλλα τα πληρώνει)

edit: Ας διαχωρίσουν πραγματικά το wholesale (με το administration) απο το retail και ας λειτουργήσει σωστά η ΕΕΤΤ να δούμε άσπρη μέρα!

----------


## pelopas1

στο τελος θα μεινουν μονο η forthnet και ο ote  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## giorgosts

> Δελτίο Τύπου: ..
> 
> 
> 
>  Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. όμως, ο οποίος είναι προμηθευτής αλλά και ανταγωνιστής μας, αντί να προσέλθει σε συζητήσεις για την επίτευξη μιας αμοιβαία αποδεκτής συμφωνίας, απαίτησε την σφράγιση αξιογράφων που η θυγατρική μας του είχε παραδώσει εις εγγύηση και ζήτησε την κατάπτωση των εγγυητικών μας επιστολών. 
>  Δελτίο Τύπου Altec


Και ακάλυπτες επιταγές οι κύριοι.. 

Για δώσε εσύ μικρομαγαζάτορα ακάλυπτη να δεις τι έχεις να πάθεις, και για πόσο διάστημα μετά θα έχεις τραβήγματα..

----------


## A_gamer

> Εδω κάνεις ένα λάθος. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αυτο που μπορει ανετα να καταλογιστεί στον ΟΤΕ ειναι οτι έδρασε σαν ανταγωνιστής και όχι σαν διαχειριστής του δικτύου.
> 
> Δηλαδη, κλείνοντας προσβαση παρασκευή μεσημέρι, (οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο μου ποστ)
> 1) ΟΛΟΙ οι συνδρομητες της αντιπαλης εταιριας εγιναν δυσαρεστημενοι συνδρομητες
> 2) Δεν αφησε περιθωρια να διορθωθεί το θέμα λογω timing και σαβατοκύριακου
> 3) Τσαλάκωσε το όποιο όνομα είχε η altec στον χώρο.
> 
> Αυτες λοιπον οι κινησεις, ΔΕΝ ειναι κινησεις που θα εκανε ενας wholesaler δικτυου (αυτη ηταν η σχεση του με την altec), αλλα κινήσεις που θα έκανε μια ανταγωνιστική εταιρία.
> 
> ...


Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό, είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις δίκιο.  :One thumb up: 




> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως ο ΟΤΕ σαν λιανική έχασε από την συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια, αφού τυχόν δυσαρεστημένοι πελάτες θα στραφούν σε λύσεις Full-LLU από άλλους εναλλακτικούς. Μόνο εδώ μέσα τέσσερα-πέντε άτομα είπαν πως αν φύγουν από την altec θα αφήσουν και τον ΟΤΕ.


Αυτό είναι άσχετο από το αν έκανε κατάχρηση της θέσης του.

Αλλά ναι, ίσως το Jetpack τον γλίτωνε από ένα μεγάλο μερίδιο του Shared LLU (γύρω στα 10-15 ευρώ παίρνει ο ΟΤΕ για κάθε μήνα συνδρομής Altec, χώρια η ΟΚΣΥΑ· ενώ σε Shared παίρνει 2-3 ευρώ/μήνα), για να μην πω και από το Full ακόμα (που του κοστίζει πολλά λεφτά σε έσοδα κλήσεων, παγίων κ.λπ.).




> Ετσι μπροβο ΟΤΕ! Οταν δεν εισαι συνεπης στις υποχρεωσεις σου, σου τα χωνουμε δικαιως! Τωρα που εχεις δικιο εσυ, καιρος να τα χωσουμε στην Αltec! Ετσι ειναι κυρια Altec μου... Κατω του κοστους δεν ηθελες να πουλησεις? Τωρα φατα! Αν και κανονικα θα επρεπε να σου επιβληθει και προστιμο απο την ΕΕΤΤ επειδη πουλας κατω του κοστους, και εσυ και ορισμενοι αλλοι... 
> 
> ΥΓ. Οποιος αναρωτιεται γιατι προστιμο ας ανατρεξει σε μια καταδικαστικη αποφαση εναντιον της France Telecom!


Εδώ κάπου έχεις λάθος: ο ΟΤΕ αν πουλούσε κάτω του κόστους φυσικά και θα έτρωγε πρόστιμο καθώς είναι πάροχος με ΣΙΑ, αλλά οι εναλλακτικοί είναι άλλη ιστορία και η σύγκριση με τον γαλλικό "ΟΤΕ" είναι άτοπη.

----------


## Producer

> Και ακάλυπτες επιταγές οι κύριοι.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Δελτίο Τύπου: ..
> 
> ...


Χμμ.  Δεν βγαίνει αυτό το συμπέρασμα ακριβώς...

Δεν διαβάζουμε ότι οι εγγυήσεις (εγγυητικές επιστολές και αξιόγραφα) ήταν χωρίς αντίκρυσμα (όπως μια ακάλυπτη επιταγή).

Στη πρώτη περίπτωση (π.χ. LBG=Letter of Bank Guarantee), τα πράγματα είναι σχεδόν σίγουρα = Η τράπεζα έχει εγγυηθεί προκαταβολικά και δεν υπάρχει θέμα κάλυψης (εάν δε κάνω χοντρό λάθος)

Κατάπτωση Εγγυητικής = Σίγουρη συλλογή αξιών (χρηματικών, υλικών, συμβολαίων, άλλων επιβεβαιωμένων εγγυήσεων κλπ)

edit: Εάν πράγματι ο ΟΤΕ πάει στη Τράπεζα και ζητήσει κατάπτωση... Κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε... Λογικά, δεν μπορεί να τον σταματήσει η Altec.
Συνήθως υπάρχουν όροι (πχ τουλάχιστον 3 προειδοποιήσεις 1 μηνός και αποδεικτικά στοιχεία μη αποπληρωμής των ενλόγω υποχρεώσεων) πριν μπορέσει ένα μέρος να προχωρήσει σε κατάπτωση.  Η bussina μετά, γίνεται directly με τη Τράπεζα
Άσε το blacklist που μπαίνει μετά η κάθε εταιρεία εάν έχει υποστεί κατάπτωση εγγυητικής...
Είπαμε... τους έδωσαν το δικαίωμα... Τώρα είναι στα χέρια του ΟΤΕ το πόσο θα τραβήξει το σχοινί και δείχνει αποφασισμένος...

----------


## a66fm

> Ετσι μπροβο ΟΤΕ! Οταν δεν εισαι συνεπης στις υποχρεωσεις σου, σου τα χωνουμε δικαιως! Τωρα που εχεις δικιο εσυ, καιρος να τα χωσουμε στην Αltec! Ετσι ειναι κυρια Altec μου... Κατω του κοστους δεν ηθελες να πουλησεις? Τωρα φατα! Αν και κανονικα θα επρεπε να σου επιβληθει και προστιμο απο την ΕΕΤΤ επειδη πουλας κατω του κοστους, και εσυ και ορισμενοι αλλοι... 
> 
> ΥΓ. Οποιος αναρωτιεται γιατι προστιμο ας ανατρεξει σε μια καταδικαστικη αποφαση εναντιον της France Telecom!


μήπως το πρόστιμο αυτό της FT αφορά "*κατάχρηση δεσπόζουσας θέσης"* στην αγορά;
κατι που στην Ελλαδα μόνο ο ΟΤΕ έχει σαν ιδιότητα (εκτός αν ξέρεις κατι περισσότερο) και έχει φάει και γι'αυτό πρόστιμο

----------


## giorgosts

Αν πρόσεξες καλά λέει 2 πράγματα (α) ότι σφράγισαν αξιόγραφα (β) ότι ζήτησαν κατάπτωση των εγγυητικών.

Πότε σφραγίζει η τράπεζα το αξιόγραφο; Είδες καμιά σφραγίδα, τι λέει; Ότι δεν έχει αντίκρυσμα, αυτό λέει η σφραγίδα που βάζει η τράπεζα.

Η κατάπτωση των επιστολών έρχεται ως συνέπεια.

----------


## emeliss

> Αυτό είναι άσχετο από το αν έκανε κατάχρηση της θέσης του


Καθόλου άσχετο αν έδρασε σαν ανταγωνιστής και όχι σαν προμηθευτής.

----------


## Producer

> Αν πρόσεξες καλά λέει 2 πράγματα (α) ότι σφράγισαν αξιόγραφα (β) ότι ζήτησαν κατάπτωση των εγγυητικών.
> 
> Πότε σφραγίζει η τράπεζα το αξιόγραφο; Είδες καμιά σφραγίδα, τι λέει; Ότι δεν έχει αντίκρυσμα, αυτό λέει η σφραγίδα που βάζει η τράπεζα.
> 
> Η κατάπτωση των επιστολών έρχεται ως συνέπεια.




Off Topic


		Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τη διαδικασία του αξιόγραφου.  Έγραψα ότι ίσως κάνω λάθος.  Αν και πιστεύω ότι τα security notes (αξιόγραφα) έχουν by default αντίκρυσμα λόγω και της ονομασίας τους  :Smile:  (offtopic of course)
Again, χωρίς να είμαι γνώστης και χωρίς να θέλω να βγώ offtopic εντελώς: κατάπτωση εγγυητικής = σφράγιση αξιόγραφου.  Είναι η διαδικασία, όχι οι εγγυήσεις ή ο έλεγχος αυτών.
	

ο ΟΤΕ όμως δε προχώρησε... "απείλησε" (ζήτησε καλύτερα)... Άρα δε γνωρίζουμε εάν υπήρχαν/υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες καλύψεις.  Πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν.
Υπάρχει και το Συμβόλαιο του Σύζευξις (εάν έχει τοποθετηθεί σαν εγγύηση αξίας για την έκδοση LBG)  :Very Happy:  lol (πάμε μακρυά τώρα...)

----------


## nm96027

Εχω καταληξει στο εξης διπλο συμπερασμα:

Η αγορα μεταξυ αλλων ταλαιπωρείται απο αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμο. Οι τιμες της Altec ήταν καλες για μας αλλα κακες για την αγορα και το μελλον της. Δεν μπορει να συνεχιστει αυτο το βιολι, με τα φέσια στον ΟΤΕ, με τα φέσια γενικως, και η συρίκνωση του αριθμου των εταιρειων (με παντα παρόντα τον μικρο κινδυνο να μας οδηγησει σε ενα καρτελ αλα κινητάδες) ειναι μονοδρομος. Απο αυτην την αποψη οι κινήσεις των τελευταίων ημερων είναι μαλλον θετικη εξελιξη για την αγορα.

Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ είναι μαλλον εκ του πονηρου. Ταπεινη μου γνώμη ειναι πως η διακοπη των κυκλωματων ειναι ενα ακομα αποτελεσμα της πολιτικης Βουρλουμη που με δόγμα την Βουρτσεια λογικη "Ολοι μας μισουν, ολοι μας καταδιώκουν, θέλουν να μας φανε το ψωμι" βλέπει παντου εχθρους. Κατι που ειναι απαραδεκτο στην επιχειρηματικη λογικη, ακομα και οταν μιλαμε για ανταγνωνιστες. Μεταξυ αλλων η Altec με τις τιμες της προσελκυε πελατες που ήθελαν την ποιοτητα του ΟΤΕ αλλα πιο φθηνες τιμες. Διολου απιθανο αν στριμωχτει και αλλο η Altec οι πελατες αυτοι να πανε προς αλλους εναλλακτικους (LLU). Να γιατι πιστευω πως ο ΟΤΕ επρεπε να βλεπει την Altec ως συνεργατη και οχι ως αντιπαλο. Αλλα τι λεμε; Κανονικα ο ΟΤΕ θα επρεπε να βλεπει και τους εναλλακτικους ως συνεργατες με τους οποιους μπορει να βγάλει λεφτα (τα γνωστα 8.5 ευρω του LLU) αντι να τους βλέπει (και να τον βλέπουν) σαν προαιώνιους εχθρους.

Εν ολίγοις: για τα δικα του συμφέροντα ο ΟΤΕ επρεπε να προστατευσει την συνεργασια του με την Αλτεκ και οχι να προσπαθησει να κανει τον κακο, οσο δικιο και να εχει για τα απαραδεκτα και βαρετα πλεον φεσια που του φορανε.

----------


## emeliss

> Να γιατι πιστευω πως ο ΟΤΕ επρεπε να βλεπει την Altec ως συνεργατη και οχι ως αντιπαλο. Αλλα τι λεμε; Κανονικα ο ΟΤΕ θα επρεπε να βλεπει και τους εναλλακτικους ως συνεργατες με τους οποιους μπορει να βγάλει λεφτα (τα γνωστα 8.5 ευρω του LLU) αντι να τους βλέπει (και να τον βλέπουν) σαν προαιώνιους εχθρους.
> 
> Εν ολίγοις: για τα δικα του συμφέροντα ο ΟΤΕ επρεπε να προστατευσει την συνεργασια του με την Αλτεκ και οχι να προσπαθησει να κανει τον κακο, οσο δικιο και να εχει για τα απαραδεκτα και βαρετα πλεον φεσια που του φορανε.


Μα έτσι τους βλέπει. Αλλιώς δεν θα είχε τόσα τμήματα που ασχολούνται μόνο με τους παρόχους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως η υπενθύμιση δεν είναι μέτρο προστασίας. Το ξύλο είναι κακό αλλά μια σφαλιάρα όταν ξεφεύγεις ίσως σε βάλει στον σωστό δρόμο.

----------


## Producer

> Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ είναι μαλλον εκ του πονηρου. Ταπεινη μου γνώμη ειναι πως η διακοπη των κυκλωματων ειναι ενα ακομα αποτελεσμα της πολιτικης Βουρλουμη που με δόγμα την Βουρτσεια λογικη "Ολοι μας μισουν, ολοι μας καταδιώκουν, θέλουν να μας φανε το ψωμι" βλέπει παντου εχθρους. Κατι που ειναι απαραδεκτο στην επιχειρηματικη λογικη, ακομα και οταν μιλαμε για ανταγνωνιστες.


Θα συμφωνήσω.

edit: Νομίζεις όμως ότι δε γνώριζε όλα αυτά η διοίκηση της άλλης εταιρείας?  Δεν θα έπρεπε να "προφυλαχθεί" απο το τεράστιο ρίσκο?  Γιατί έδωσε τόσα δικαιώματα?

Απο την άλλη (για τα παρακάτω)... συνεργασία = εργασία κοινή.  Και όταν αυτή δεν πληρώνεται απο το ένα μέρος, τότε μιλάμε για παγαποντιά (sorry αλλά έτσι είναι και όλα έχουν ένα όριο)

----------


## nm96027

> Μα έτσι τους βλέπει. Αλλιώς δεν θα είχε τόσα τμήματα που ασχολούνται μόνο με τους παρόχους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως η υπενθύμιση δεν είναι μέτρο προστασίας. Το ξύλο είναι κακό αλλά μια σφαλιάρα όταν ξεφεύγεις ίσως σε βάλει στον σωστό δρόμο.


Δεν νομιζω πως τους βλέπει ετσι. Σωστα εχει τοσα τμηματα. Αλλα γιατι ειναι αναγκασμενος να το κανει. 

Εγω μιλαω για ολοκληρωμενη πολιτικη. Για bussines plan που λεει οτι "εγω θα αναπτυξω κατα χ τροπο τις υπηρεσίες μου και θα βγάλω αυτα τα λεφτα απο την αγορα του LLU". Κοινως το "LLU ειναι καλο και κερδοφορο για μενα". Οχι μονο δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο αλλα οι δυο πρόεδροι ΟΤΕ-ΕΕΤΤ (ειναι γνωστο για το ποιον θεωρω περισότερο υπευθυνο σε αυτο το παιχνιδι, αλλα εδω δεν εχει σημασια) παιζουν ενα επικοινωνιακο παιχνιδι μιας δηθεν αντιπαραθεσης.

Ο Βουρλουμης περασε μια ρητορικη η οποια εξελιχθηκε συν τω χρονω σε εμπρακτες ενεργειες, φιλοπολεμικη και, δεν εχει τοσο σημασια αν οντως εχει δικιο ή οχι, οσο το οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ταιριάζει σε εναν manager ενος τετοιου κολοσου.

........Auto merged post: nm96027 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Θα συμφωνήσω.
> 
> Απο την άλλη (για τα παρακάτω)... συνεργασία = εργασία κοινή.  Και όταν αυτή δεν πληρώνεται απο το ένα μέρος, τότε μιλάμε για παγαποντιά (sorry αλλά έτσι είναι και όλα έχουν ένα όριο)


Oυδεμια διαφωνια. Δεν ειπα κατι αντιθετο. Τα φεσια ειναι φεσια και δεν γίνεται να συγχωρουνται. Αυτο που ειπα ειναι πως ήταν τελικα συμφερον του ΟΤΕ να μην πιέσει τοσο και ΕΤΣΙ (υπαρχουν και αλλοι τρόποι) την Αλτεκ για να παρει τα λεφτα του.

Το οτι πρεπει να τα παρει, ειναι κατι αναμφισβητο.

----------


## giorgosts

> [OFFTOPIC]Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τη διαδικασία του αξιόγραφου.  Έγραψα ότι ίσως κάνω λάθος.  Αν και πιστεύω ότι τα security notes (αξιόγραφα) έχουν by default αντίκρυσμα λόγω και της ονομασίας τους


Security note είναι σαν την εγγυητική επιστολή, όπως σωστά είπες. Αξιόγραφα, αγγλιστί Negotiable instrument είναι: Μετρητά, Τραπεζικές Επιταγές, Προσωπικές Επιταγές, Συναλλαγματικές, Κρατικά Ομόλογα, Μετοχές Εταιριών διαπραγματεύσιμα στο χρηματιστήριο, κλπ. 

Από αυτά, για να σφραγιστούν, όπως λέει η ανακοίνωση είναι πασιφανές ότι μιλάμε για ακάλυπτες επιταγές, με ημερομηνία σφράγισης μικρότερης των 10 ημερών από τη λήξη τους.

Από ότι φαίνεται, κάπως έτσι έγινε

- Θα πληρώσετε κάποτε;
-Ναι, αλλά μας βάλατε παραπάνω και θα σας καταγγείλλουμε

-Πόσα θέλετε να πληρώσετε;
-Τα μισά, πάρτε το 1/4 σε επιταγές, και εγγυητικές επιστολές από τις τράπεζες ότι ήμαστε καλά παιδιά

Έρχονται οι ημερομηνίες και δεν γίνεται τίποτε, οι επιταγές βγαίνουν ακάλυπτες. Εσύ τι θα έκανες αν σε παίζανε μπάλα έτσι;

----------


## Producer

> Ο Βουρλουμης περασε μια ρητορικη η οποια εξελιχθηκε συν τω χρονω σε εμπρακτες ενεργειες, φιλοπολεμικη και, δεν εχει τοσο σημασια αν οντως εχει δικιο ή οχι, οσο το οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ταιριάζει σε εναν manager ενος τετοιου κολοσου.


Αυτό που με προβληματίζει εμένα είναι το εξής:
Είναι αυτή η ενέργεια το "κύκνειο άσμα" του Βουρλούμη ή υπάρχει γενικότερη οδηγία για να σκληρήνουν τα πράγματα (βορινό αεράκι)?
Με την ΕΕΤΤ να μην κάνει τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις (πλήρης διαχωρισμός wholesale-retail), ο κολλοσός μπορεί άνετα να κατακρεουργήσει όσους του δίνουν δικαιώματα... Για να δούμε... (ελπίζω να μείνουμε ontopic  :Smile: )

----------


## nm96027

> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει εμένα είναι το εξής:
> Είναι αυτή η ενέργεια το "κύκνειο άσμα" του Βουρλούμη ή υπάρχει γενικότερη οδηγία για να σκληρήνουν τα πράγματα (βορινό αεράκι)?
> Με την ΕΕΤΤ να μην κάνει τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις (πλήρης διαχωρισμός wholesale-retail), ο κολλοσός μπορεί άνετα να κατακρεουργήσει όσους του δίνουν δικαιώματα... Για να δούμε... (ελπίζω να μείνουμε ontopic )


Πιστευω πως ο Παναγης θα πουσάρει οσο μπορει το ολο θεμα. Οχι χωρις την εγκριση των απο "πανω". Και καλα θα κανει απο μια αποφη: χρωστουμενα ειναι και πρεπει να τα παρει. Απλως δεν ειμαι σίγουρος πως τετοιες κινησεις εξυπηρετουν πλήρως τα γενικοτερα συμφεροντα του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Εχω καταληξει στο εξης διπλο συμπερασμα:
> 
> Η αγορα μεταξυ αλλων ταλαιπωρείται απο αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμο. Οι τιμες της Altec ήταν καλες για μας αλλα κακες για την αγορα και το μελλον της. Δεν μπορει να συνεχιστει αυτο το βιολι, με τα φέσια στον ΟΤΕ, με τα φέσια γενικως, και η συρίκνωση του αριθμου των εταιρειων (με παντα παρόντα τον μικρο κινδυνο να μας οδηγησει σε ενα καρτελ αλα κινητάδες) ειναι μονοδρομος. Απο αυτην την αποψη οι κινήσεις των τελευταίων ημερων είναι μαλλον θετικη εξελιξη για την αγορα.
> 
> Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ είναι μαλλον εκ του πονηρου. Ταπεινη μου γνώμη ειναι πως η διακοπη των κυκλωματων ειναι ενα ακομα αποτελεσμα της πολιτικης Βουρλουμη που με δόγμα την Βουρτσεια λογικη "Ολοι μας μισουν, ολοι μας καταδιώκουν, θέλουν να μας φανε το ψωμι" βλέπει παντου εχθρους. Κατι που ειναι απαραδεκτο στην επιχειρηματικη λογικη, ακομα και οταν μιλαμε για ανταγνωνιστες. Μεταξυ αλλων η Altec με τις τιμες της προσελκυε πελατες που ήθελαν την ποιοτητα του ΟΤΕ αλλα πιο φθηνες τιμες. Διολου απιθανο αν στριμωχτει και αλλο η Altec οι πελατες αυτοι να πανε προς αλλους εναλλακτικους (LLU). Να γιατι πιστευω πως ο ΟΤΕ επρεπε να βλεπει την Altec ως συνεργατη και οχι ως αντιπαλο. Αλλα τι λεμε; Κανονικα ο ΟΤΕ θα επρεπε να βλεπει και τους εναλλακτικους ως συνεργατες με τους οποιους μπορει να βγάλει λεφτα (τα γνωστα 8.5 ευρω του LLU) αντι να τους βλέπει (και να τον βλέπουν) σαν προαιώνιους εχθρους.
> 
> Εν ολίγοις: για τα δικα του συμφέροντα ο ΟΤΕ επρεπε να προστατευσει την συνεργασια του με την Αλτεκ και οχι να προσπαθησει να κανει τον κακο, οσο δικιο και να εχει για τα απαραδεκτα και βαρετα πλεον φεσια που του φορανε.


Δηλαδή και οι δύο έχουν άδικα και δίκαια ταυτόχρονα! Σωστά;
Όμως ποιος θα κάνει πρώτος πίσω; Κανείς μήπως;

----------


## Producer

> Δηλαδή και οι δύο έχουν άδικα και δίκαια ταυτόχρονα! Σωστά;
> Όμως ποιος θα κάνει πρώτος πίσω; Κανείς μήπως;


Γνωρίζοντας το μικρό ιστορικό απο τη Παρασκευή (ότι διαβάζω εδώ ουσιαστικά), ο ΟΤΕ δείχνει 100% αδιαλαξία και δε κάνει βήμα πίσω.  Έβαλε και το γκολάκι με τους διακόπτες... Τώρα κατενάτσιο!

Η μόνη λύση που βλέπω είναι η Altec να πληρώσει (έστω μέρος)... Το μπαλάκι είναι στο δικό της πεδίο τώρα.
Η ΕΕΤΤ (διαιτητής) έχει πάει στα αποδυτήρια απο τη παρόμοια πρόσφατη περίπτωση της Lannet και παραμένει εκεί...

Είμαστε στο πρώτο ημίχρονο και αναμένεται συναρπαστικός αγώνας (black humor? sry, that's me  :Smile: )

edit: πράγματι, δεν είναι σαν αγώνας... τα συμφέροντα είναι πολλά και δεν έχουν σχέση με το ποδόσφαιρο

----------


## nm96027

> Δηλαδή και οι δύο έχουν άδικα και δίκαια ταυτόχρονα! Σωστά;
> Όμως ποιος θα κάνει πρώτος πίσω; Κανείς μήπως;


Λαθος προσεγγιση. Οχι δικη σου. Δικη τους. 
Κατα την γνωμη μου εκει ειναι το προβλημα: καθε αντιπαραθεση στην αγορα (και σορυ που θα το πω: καθε αντιπαραθεση του ΟΤΕ) θυμιζει ζευγος εν διαστασει.

Κανεις δεν χρειαζεται να κανει "πισω" ή μπρος. Δεν υπαρχει νικητης, συμφεροντα υπαρχουν και πρεπει να προστατευθουν (ο καθενας για λογαριασμο του). Δεν υπαρχει δικιο και αδικο.

Μεγαλα παιδια ειναι και πρεπει να κοιτάξουν τους μετόχους τους, τους πελατες τους και τους εργαζομενους τους. Αμφοτεροι. Ετσι κανουν οι σοβαρες εταιρείες.

----------


## Producer

> Μεγαλα παιδια ειναι και πρεπει να κοιτάξουν τους μετόχους τους, τους πελατες τους και τους εργαζομενους τους. Αμφοτεροι. Ετσι κανουν οι σοβαρες εταιρείες.


Πολύ σωστά τα λες.

Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει...

Σε αντίθεση με τη Lannet, εδώ μπορεί να ισχύσει και το κλασσικό:




> After all, as the old Wall Street adage says: "Buy when there’s blood in the streets."
> (ελεύθερη μετάφραση: "Αγόρασε όταν υπάρχει αίμα στους δρόμους")

----------


## papail

> Γνωρίζοντας το μικρό ιστορικό απο τη Παρασκευή (ότι διαβάζω εδώ ουσιαστικά), ο ΟΤΕ δείχνει 100% αδιαλαξία και δε κάνει βήμα πίσω.  Έβαλε και το γκολάκι με τους διακόπτες... Τώρα κατενάτσιο!
> 
> Η μόνη λύση που βλέπω είναι η Altec να πληρώσει (έστω μέρος)... Το μπαλάκι είναι στο δικό της πεδίο τώρα.
> *Η ΕΕΤΤ (διαιτητής) έχει πάει στα αποδυτήρια απο τη παρόμοια πρόσφατη περίπτωση της Lannet και παραμένει εκεί...*
> 
> Είμαστε στο πρώτο ημίχρονο και αναμένεται συναρπαστικός αγώνας (black humor? sry, that's me )
> 
> edit: πράγματι, δεν είναι σαν αγώνας... τα συμφέροντα είναι πολλά και δεν έχουν σχέση με το ποδόσφαιρο


Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε
1 H ALTEC φταίει , γιατί αν ήταν εντάξει στις οφειλές της , δεν θα δημιουργούταν  κανένα πρόβλημα.
2 Ο ΟΤΕ έκοψε τα κυκλώματα και τσακωνόμαστε εδώ αν έκανε καλά ή όχι.
3.Ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα πρέπει να βρει ένα τρόπο να εισπράξει τα χρήματά του
4.Έτσι έκανε και με τη LANNET
5.Οι πελάτες όμως  LANNET και της ALTEC  όμως  τι φταίνε;


..........ένας χαμός που όλοι έχουν δίκιο και όλοι έχουν άδικο.

* Ο ΔΙΑΙΤΗΤΉΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ;*

Που έιναι η ΕΕΤΤ;
1 Δεν έπρεπε να πάρει θέση από την πρώτη στιγμή ;
( εκτός και αν είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και δεν δουλεύουν τα Σαββατοκύριακα.
2 Που είναι οι κανόνες του παιγνιδιού;
3 Αφού υπάρχει και το προηγούμενο και της LANNET , γιατί δεν ξεκαθάρισε την κατάσταση;

----------


## Producer

> * Ο ΔΙΑΙΤΗΤΉΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ;*
> 
> Που έιναι η ΕΕΤΤ;


Αν και "φταίω" που το ποδοσφαιροποίησα  :Smile: 

Δες λίγο το πρόσφατο παρελθόν (Κόντρα Lannet-OTE, διαιτητής ΕΕΤΤ):




> Στελέχη της ΕΕΤΤ σημείωσαν ότι τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά δύσκολα, καθώς οι ενέργειες του ΟΤΕ στηρίζονται στην υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία, τα *περιθώρια παρέμβασης* της Αρχής για την άρση της διακοπής κυκλωμάτων προς τον πάροχο είναι *περιορισμένα*, ενώ τίθεται επιτακτικό το πρόβλημα τηλεπικοινωνιακής εξυπηρέτησης των συνδρομητών.


Τίτλος Άρθρου: *Χωρίς αποτέλεσμα* η συνάντηση ΟΤΕ, Lannet, EETT

Πέρασε 1 μήνας και βάλε απο τότε... Ευχολόγια η ΕΕΤΤ !!! (Δεν εννοώ ότι θα έπρεπε να κάνει κάτι, καθώς ο ΟΤΕ ήταν "καλυμένος".  Απλά λέω ότι είναι ψιλο-άχρηστοι γιατί *βγήκαν αναρμόδιοι* (aka offside) και άρα ανίκανοι να προστατεύσουν τον κάθε καταναλωτή *απο μόνοι τους* με τους κανόνες που έφτιαξαν!)

Source: http://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy/...0/Article.aspx

Εγώ πάντως δεν είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ διαιτητή να βγαίνει offside...  :ROFL:

----------


## NeK

Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει καμία δικαιοδοσία σε ότι αφορά οικονομικές διαφορές μεταξύ κανενός, για αυτό είναι αρμόδιες μονάχα άλλες αρχές του κράτους (η δικαιοσύνη ως επί το πλείστον).

----------


## christos

> Security note είναι σαν την εγγυητική επιστολή, όπως σωστά είπες. Αξιόγραφα, αγγλιστί Negotiable instrument είναι: Μετρητά, Τραπεζικές Επιταγές, Προσωπικές Επιταγές, Συναλλαγματικές, Κρατικά Ομόλογα, Μετοχές Εταιριών διαπραγματεύσιμα στο χρηματιστήριο, κλπ. 
> 
> Από αυτά, για να σφραγιστούν, όπως λέει η ανακοίνωση είναι πασιφανές ότι μιλάμε για ακάλυπτες επιταγές, με ημερομηνία σφράγισης μικρότερης των 10 ημερών από τη λήξη τους.
> 
> Από ότι φαίνεται, κάπως έτσι έγινε
> 
> - Θα πληρώσετε κάποτε;
> -Ναι, αλλά μας βάλατε παραπάνω και θα σας καταγγείλλουμε
> 
> ...


Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, μην ψάχνουμε πολύπλοκα σενάρια.

Βέβαια είναι σαφές ότι σε αυτό το παιχνίδι, ο πιστωτής μπορεί να διαλέξει να το παίξει σκληρός ή διαλλακτικός. Στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ το παίζει σκληρός, όχι τόσο για να κλείσει την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία αλλά γιατί και οι εποχές είναι πονηρές με πολλή σκανδαλολογία. Το τελευταίο πράγμα για το οποίο θα ήθελε να κατηγορηθεί η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι χαρίζει χρέη.

Από την άλλη και η Altec έκανε ότι μπορούσε (τουλάχιστον τον τελευταίο καιρό) αλλά δεν μπορούσε παραπάνω.

----------


## Producer

> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει καμία δικαιοδοσία σε ότι αφορά οικονομικές διαφορές μεταξύ κανενός, για αυτό είναι αρμόδιες μονάχα άλλες αρχές του κράτους (η δικαιοσύνη ως επί το πλείστον).


Σωστό.

Όμως... "παρενέβη αυτεπαγγέλτως" (και καλά) τότε για τα μάτια του κόσμου χωρίς να καταφέρει τίποτα και έχει αφήσει την αγορά στη μοίρα της...  Επεμβένει μόνο στα "εύκολα" για να ρίξει πρόστιμα που δεν πληρώνονται ποτέ και δεν έχουν ουσία για τον καταναλωτή.  Χιλιάδες οι καταγγελίες κάθε μέρα και ρίχνει πρόστιμα μόνο για 6 μέσα σε 6 μήνες!

Ποιό το νόημα της αυτεπάγγελτης παρέμβασης όταν η διαφορά ήταν πασίγνωστο ότι είχε οικονομικό χαρακτήρα?  Ήταν αναρμόδια απο την πρώτη στιγμή και το ήξερε.

Χρόνια τώρα, δε κατάφερε τίποτε σημαντικό διότι η προστασία του καταναλωτή μέσω της ρύθμισης της αγοράς είναι απλά ευχολόγια...

Επίσης, πιστεύω ότι το συνολικότερο πλαίσιο θα μπορούσε να είχε φτιαχτεί πολύ καλύτερα και να προστατευότανε ο κάθε υπάλληλος, προμηθευτής και πελάτης των εταιρειών απο τα διάφορα λ@μόγια...

Έτσι δε θα φτάναμε στις σημερινές καταστάσεις...

----------


## christos

> Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε
> 1 H ALTEC φταίει , γιατί αν ήταν εντάξει στις οφειλές της , δεν θα δημιουργούταν  κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 2 Ο ΟΤΕ έκοψε τα κυκλώματα και τσακωνόμαστε εδώ αν έκανε καλά ή όχι.
> 3.Ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα πρέπει να βρει ένα τρόπο να εισπράξει τα χρήματά του
> 4.Έτσι έκανε και με τη LANNET
> 5.Οι πελάτες όμως  LANNET και της ALTEC  όμως  τι φταίνε;
> 
> 
> ..........ένας χαμός που όλοι έχουν δίκιο και όλοι έχουν άδικο.
> ...


Δεν πρέπει να μπερδευόμαστε με τις αρμοδιότες της ΕΕΤΤ.

Αυτά είναι θέματα του κοινού εμπορικού δικαίου κατά βάση.

Εν τω μεταξύ ο ΟΤΕ έχει πλέον αποκτήσει την απαραίτητη πείρα ώστε να είναι νομότυπος σε όσα κάνει.

----------


## Producer

> Δεν πρέπει να μπερδευόμαστε με τις αρμοδιότες της ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Αυτά είναι θέματα του κοινού εμπορικού δικαίου κατά βάση.
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ ο ΟΤΕ έχει πλέον αποκτήσει την απαραίτητη πείρα ώστε να είναι νομότυπος σε όσα κάνει.


Φυσικά, αλλά για να μην μιλάμε σε 5 χρόνια για τη "*φούσκα των εναλλακτικών*" όπως το 1999 με το χρηματιστήριο, θέλουμε σωστή ρυθμιστική αρχή ΤΩΡΑ που να προλαμβάνει!

Τότε, θα είναι αργά και όλοι θα φωνάζουν για "over-regulation" των τηλεπικοινωνιών όπως φωνάζουν σήμερα για το "over-regulation" του χρηματιστηρίου.  Τότε να δούμε ποιος θα αντέξει... 2-3 ίσως... (maximum)... και θα έχουμε και το ρίσκο των πρακτικών καρτέλ...

Για εμένα, η ΕΕΤΤ έχει τεράστιο μερίδιο ευθύνης για τις σημερινές καταστάσεις.  Φυσικά, τώρα δε μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα...

----------


## christos

> Φυσικά, αλλά για να μην μιλάμε σε 5 χρόνια για τη "*φούσκα των εναλλακτικών*" όπως το 1999 με το χρηματιστήριο, θέλουμε σωστή ρυθμιστική αρχή ΤΩΡΑ που να προλαμβάνει!
> 
> Τότε, θα είναι αργά και όλοι θα φωνάζουν για "over-regulation" των τηλεπικοινωνιών όπως φωνάζουν σήμερα για το "over-regulation" του χρηματιστηρίου.  Τότε να δούμε ποιος θα αντέξει... 2-3 ίσως... (maximum)... και θα έχουμε και το ρίσκο των πρακτικών καρτέλ...
> 
> Για εμένα, η ΕΕΤΤ έχει τεράστιο μερίδιο ευθύνης για τις σημερινές καταστάσεις.  Φυσικά, τώρα δε μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα...


Ότι και να κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ, η αγορά της Ελλάδας δε σηκώνει πάνω από 3-4 παίκτες μακροπροθεσμα.  Και βέβαια αυτοί οι παίκτες θα έχουν πολυεθνικη παρουσία, οπότε θα μιλάμε τελικά για καμιά 10 μεγάλους ομίλους που θα παίζουν σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο  και άλλους 20 περιφερειακούς. Ετσι θα καταλήξουμε σε πολά ολιγοπώλια πο θα συνιστούν ένα ένα ολιγοπώλιο σε Ευρωπαικό επίπεδο (αντί για τα κρατικά μονοπώλια που είχαμε παλαιότερα).

Το παιχνίδι είναι στημένο και οποιαδήποτε ΕΕΤΤ εναι πολύ μικρή για να καθορίσει εξελίξεις

----------


## fiatstilo

Γεια παιδιά. Εγώ είμαι πελάτης της ALTEC TELECOMS και επιστρέφοντας από τις διακοπές ανακαλύπτω οτι έχει μειωθεί πάρα πολύ η ταχύτητά μου download στο internet. Συγκεκριμένα είναι γύρω στα 41 kbps!! Μπαίνω στο forum και μαθαίνω το λόγο της μειωμένης ταχύτητας. Εγώ δεν ξέρω ποιός φταίει περισσότερο σε αυτή την ιστορία αλλά ξέρω την παροιμία που λέει ότι ¨όταν μαλλώνουν τα βουβάλια, την πληρώνουν τα βατράχια¨ και ο νοών νοείτο. Άς ελπίσουμε  να τα βρουν οι εταιρείες κυρίως για το καλό μας! Εγω πάντως αν δεν βρεθεί λύση θα αναζητήσω τρίτο πάροχο πιο αξιόπιστο αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## panteraz

Τελικά αύριο θα ανεβάσει τίποτα ο ΟΤΕ η θα μείνουμε με το πουλί στο χέρι; Ξέρουμε τίποτα για το αν θα πληρώσει η ΑΛΤΕΚ;

----------


## filippos1

> Τελικά αύριο θα ανεβάσει τίποτα ο ΟΤΕ η θα μείνουμε με το πουλί στο χέρι; Ξέρουμε τίποτα για το αν θα πληρώσει η ΑΛΤΕΚ;


Την βάψαμε,

----------


## karavagos

> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει καμία δικαιοδοσία σε ότι αφορά οικονομικές διαφορές μεταξύ κανενός, για αυτό είναι αρμόδιες μονάχα άλλες αρχές του κράτους (η δικαιοσύνη ως επί το πλείστον).


Βασικά έχει δικαιοδοσία (και έχει επέμβει), όταν οι οικονομικές διαφορές προκύπτουν από  παράφραση κάποιων -μη ευκρινώς διατυπωμένων- κανονιστικών κειμένων.

----------


## msia98

> Εχω καταληξει στο εξης διπλο συμπερασμα:
> 
> Η αγορα μεταξυ αλλων ταλαιπωρείται απο αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμο. Οι τιμες της Altec ήταν καλες για μας αλλα κακες για την αγορα και το μελλον της. Δεν μπορει να συνεχιστει αυτο το βιολι, με τα φέσια στον ΟΤΕ, με τα φέσια γενικως, και η συρίκνωση του αριθμου των εταιρειων (με παντα παρόντα τον μικρο κινδυνο να μας οδηγησει σε ενα καρτελ αλα κινητάδες) ειναι μονοδρομος. Απο αυτην την αποψη οι κινήσεις των τελευταίων ημερων είναι μαλλον θετικη εξελιξη για την αγορα.
> 
> Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ είναι μαλλον εκ του πονηρου. Ταπεινη μου γνώμη ειναι πως η διακοπη των κυκλωματων ειναι ενα ακομα αποτελεσμα της πολιτικης Βουρλουμη που με δόγμα την Βουρτσεια λογικη "Ολοι μας μισουν, ολοι μας καταδιώκουν, θέλουν να μας φανε το ψωμι" βλέπει παντου εχθρους. Κατι που ειναι απαραδεκτο στην επιχειρηματικη λογικη, ακομα και οταν μιλαμε για ανταγνωνιστες. Μεταξυ αλλων η Altec με τις τιμες της προσελκυε πελατες που ήθελαν την ποιοτητα του ΟΤΕ αλλα πιο φθηνες τιμες. Διολου απιθανο αν στριμωχτει και αλλο η Altec οι πελατες αυτοι να πανε προς αλλους εναλλακτικους (LLU). Να γιατι πιστευω πως ο ΟΤΕ επρεπε να βλεπει την Altec ως συνεργατη και οχι ως αντιπαλο. Αλλα τι λεμε; Κανονικα ο ΟΤΕ θα επρεπε να βλεπει και τους εναλλακτικους ως συνεργατες με τους οποιους μπορει να βγάλει λεφτα (τα γνωστα 8.5 ευρω του LLU) αντι να τους βλέπει (και να τον βλέπουν) σαν προαιώνιους εχθρους.
> 
> Εν ολίγοις: για τα δικα του συμφέροντα ο ΟΤΕ επρεπε να προστατευσει την συνεργασια του με την Αλτεκ και οχι να προσπαθησει να κανει τον κακο, οσο δικιο και να εχει για τα απαραδεκτα και βαρετα πλεον φεσια που του φορανε.



Δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνώ περισσότερο με τα λεγόμενά σου
Εγώ ξέρω κάτι όταν κάποιος σου χρωστάει εύχεσαι να είναι καλά στην υγεία του !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## filippos1

> Δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνώ περισσότερο με τα λεγόμενά σου
> Εγώ ξέρω κάτι όταν κάποιος σου χρωστάει εύχεσαι να είναι καλά στην υγεία του !!!!


Μια κίνηση εξαναγκασμού είναι.

Η αλτεκ έχει χρήμα, αλλά ο πΟΤΕ την πιέζει. Στα δικαστήρια θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.

*Καιρός όμως είναι να κουνηθεί η ΕΕΤΤ.*

Δεν φταίνε οι χρήστες.

----------


## mpip

Καθωs αναζητουσα τισ αιτιεs για το αφορητο lag επεσε το ματι μου πανω στι συζητηση σαs και θελω να πω δυο λογια.Προσωπικα μιαs και ειμαι πελατηs τηs altec αισθανομαι οτι το φταιξιμο ειναι 100% τηs altec γιατι
1.Η altec με πραξειs η παραλειψειs τηs με αφησε το σαββατοκυριακο χωριs internet
2.Ενω γνωριζε την αιτια του προβληματοs οχι μονο δεν με ενημερωσε αλλα και ελεγε ψεματα στο ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα στο 13813 για αναζητηση δηθεν τεχνικου προβληματοs
3.Aκομα και οταν το προβλημα εγινε γνωστο μετα την ανακοινωση του ΟΤΕ δεν μπηκε καν στον κοπο να ενημερωσει τουs πελατεs τηs για το ποτε θα υπαρξει λυση του προβληματοs.
Αφου λοιπον δεν προλαβε να πληρωσει την παρασκευη να βγαλει μια ανακοινωση και να μαs πει αν θα πληρωσει τη δευτερα η τελωs παντων ποτε εχει σκοπο να πληρωσει.Γιατι σεβομενη τον ευατο τηs εβγαλε ανακοινωση-απαντηση στον ΟΤΕ αλλα σε μαs τουs πελατεs απαντηση για το ποτε θα εχουμε και παλι internet δεν εδωσε. 
                                                                  εν μετρεια οργη τελων.

----------


## citizen78

> Καθωs αναζητουσα τισ αιτιεs για το αφορητο lag επεσε το ματι μου πανω στι συζητηση σαs και θελω να πω δυο λογια.Προσωπικα μιαs και ειμαι πελατηs τηs altec αισθανομαι οτι το φταιξιμο ειναι 100% τηs altec γιατι
> 1.Η altec με πραξειs η παραλειψειs τηs με αφησε το σαββατοκυριακο χωριs internet
> 2.Ενω γνωριζε την αιτια του προβληματοs οχι μονο δεν με ενημερωσε αλλα και ελεγε ψεματα στο ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα στο 13813 για αναζητηση δηθεν τεχνικου προβληματοs
> 3.Aκομα και οταν το προβλημα εγινε γνωστο μετα την ανακοινωση του ΟΤΕ δεν μπηκε καν στον κοπο να ενημερωσει τουs πελατεs τηs για το ποτε θα υπαρξει λυση του προβληματοs.
> Αφου λοιπον δεν προλαβε να πληρωσει την παρασκευη να βγαλει μια ανακοινωση και να μαs πει αν θα πληρωσει τη δευτερα η τελωs παντων ποτε εχει σκοπο να πληρωσει.Γιατι σεβομενη τον ευατο τηs εβγαλε ανακοινωση-απαντηση στον ΟΤΕ αλλα σε μαs τουs πελατεs απαντηση για το ποτε θα εχουμε και παλι internet δεν εδωσε. 
> εν μετρεια οργη τελων.


+1 
Καλως ηρθες
Σου ευχομαι τα επομενα μυνηματα σου να αφορούν ευχαριστα θέματα

----------


## Kanibalos

Ελπιζω να τα βρουνε αυριο....Το μονο πραγμα για το οποιο δεν πρεπει να ελπιζει ο ΟΤΕ ειναι να <<Ψαρεψει>> πελατες.Θα δω πως παει τις επομενες μερες το θεμα και θα πραξω αναλογως(αλλαγη Provider).Σιγουρο  κοβω το σταθερο ΟΤΕ οπως και αλλοι δυο φιλοι....

1)2 χρονια αψογο ιντερνετ****πιο φτηνα απο ΟΤΕ.Αν σε ποναει  ΟΤΕ τραβατην την ALTEC στα δικαστηρια,για οφειλες,για αθεμιτο ανταγωνισμο,για οτι αγαπας.Σαν ανταγωνιστης και διαχειριστης(με το προσχημα,τα 10 εκ ευρω) κατεβαζεις το διακοπτη...Προσωπικα μου την εσπασες πολυ ασχημα!!!

2)Ας προσεχατε με τις φουσκες....Λενε οι <<κακοβουλοι>>.Ισως να εχουν μερικο δικιο,αλλα αν καποιος μου δινει τις ιδιες υπηρεσιες,φτηνοτερα και ΝΟΜΙΜΑ(εγω δεν μπορω να γινω ελεγτης να ξερω ποιος ειναι ποιος τι χρωσταει κτλ)τοτε την μανα του στο παζαρι να πουλαει δεν με νοιαζει,θα αγορασω...

***Δεν ισχυριζομαι οτι η ALTEC ειναι κανα <<Αγγελουδι>>.Πολλα προβληματα σε λογαριασμους και προσωπικα ενοχλημενος για αρκετους λογους.Ποτε δεν ειχα παραπονο απο τις υπηρεσιες(ιντερνετ) της ομως.

Υ.Γ->>>Ο ΟΤΕ μου θυμιζει τον νανο απο MAD MAX 3,που του γουσταρε να κατεβαζει τους διακοπτες(δειχνει δυναμη αλλα δεν γινεται και αρεστος ετσι).Αμα δεν την ελεγα την μακακια θα εσκαγα..χαχαχα

----------


## Producer

> *Καιρός όμως είναι να κουνηθεί η ΕΕΤΤ.*
> 
> Δεν φταίνε οι χρήστες.


Έτσι είναι.

Μάλιστα, εάν ψάξει κάποιος τα νέα θα δεί τα ξεκάθαρα μυνήματα που έστειλε ο ΟΤΕ το προηγούμενο μήνα με τη Lannet.  Γράφει τότε η εφημερίδα Καθημερινή:

Ημερομηνία: *02/07/2008* Source 1
"Προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή, υπάρχει *δεύτερος πάροχος* ο οποίος βρίσκεται στο στόχαστρο, οποίος εμφανίζει ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές ύψους 12 εκατ. ευρώ. Για τον τελευταίο, σύμφωνα με στελέχη του ΟΤΕ, είχε ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία διακοπής των κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης, αλλά τελικά δεν συνεχίστηκε καθώς κατάφερε να πετύχει αναστολή της απόφασης μέσω αίτησης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων. Τώρα η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ αναμένει την τελική απόφαση του δικαστηρίου για να προχωρήσει στη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων"

Επίσης: *10/07/2008* Source 2
"Η εντολή όμως του προέδρου του ΟΤΕ κ. Π. Βουρλούμη προς τα στελέχη του οργανισμού ήταν: «*Ούτε βήμα πίσω*»."

Η προειδοποίηση ήταν ξεκάθαρη...

*Η ΕΕΤΤ είχε βγεί εκτός χρόνου και τόπου και ενώ ήξερε τι θα γίνει... δε κατάφερε να το αποτρέψει*

----------


## vaggelis

> Γουστάρω άσχημα!
> 
> Ελπίζω για λουκέτο


Και άν κλείσει δηλαδή εσύ τι θα κερδίσεις και γουστάρεις τόσο πολύ;

----------


## Producer

> Και άν κλείσει δηλαδή εσύ τι θα κερδίσεις και γουστάρεις τόσο πολύ;


Δεν χρειάζεται να στο αναλύσω... Διάβασε τα όσα έχω γράψει για την αγορά και το πως ΔΕΝ θα πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν μπουρμπουλήθρες για να είναι υγιής.  Άλλωστε οι προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις και συμφέροντα ίσως, δεν είναι αντικείμενο συζήτησης.  Μόνο τα γεγονότα.

----------


## nnn

> Και άν κλείσει δηλαδή εσύ τι θα κερδίσεις και γουστάρεις τόσο πολύ;





> Δεν χρειάζεται να στο αναλύσω... Διάβασε τα όσα έχω γράψει για την αγορά και το πως ΔΕΝ θα πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν μπουρμπουλήθρες για να είναι υγιής.  Άλλωστε οι προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις και συμφέροντα ίσως, δεν είναι αντικείμενο συζήτησης.  Μόνο τα γεγονότα.


Ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω ανάλυση.

Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε την εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης το πρωί, και την αντίδραση της ΕΕΤΤ που για την ώρα έχει κάτω το site της.

----------


## vaggelis

> Τι να έκανε ρε παιδιά δηλαδή? Να πήγαινε να δείρει τον Αθανασούλη? Και εντάξει καταλαβαίνω ότι όσοι έχουν σύνδεση αλτεκ έχουν πρόβλημα ΠΣΚ και αυτό είναι κακό, αλλά *εγώ που είμαι μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ* τι χρωστάω ο φουκαράς να χρηματοδοτώ τον Αθανασούλη?


Σιγά ρε θεσμικέ....  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tedd

> Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε την εξέλιξη της υπόθεσης το πρωί, και την αντίδραση της ΕΕΤΤ που για την ώρα έχει κάτω το site της.


Μάλλον στους Host Servers της Αλτεκ θα έχει την ιστοσελίδα της. :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

> Μάλλον στους Host Servers της Αλτεκ θα έχει την ιστοσελίδα της.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος hosting έχει στην Forthnet.

----------


## nm96027

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος hosting έχει στην Forthnet.


Ναι ετσι ειναι! :One thumb up:

----------


## blacksuede

Διάβασα κι εγώ το όλο περιεχόμενο του θέματος , και αφού έχω κι εγώ σύνδεση από τον συγκεκριμένο πάροχο (Altec) θα ήθελα να πω τη γνώμη μου...
   Αρχικά εντυπωσιάζομαι γιατί η συζήτηση σε κάποια σημεία πραγματικά μετατρέπεται σε "ξεκατίνιασμα" με έντονες αντιπαραθέσεις μεταξύ των χρηστών του adslgr κάτι για το οποιό δεν βρίσκω το λόγο...Πρόκειται για συνδέσεις Internet, καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να επιλέξει οποιοδήποτε πάροχο θέλει, αλλά προς Θεού, δεν έχει να κάνει αυτό με τη νοημοσύνη κανενός...Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για εντάσεις - υπονοούμενα - "πνεύματα" ....
   Πριν μεταβώ στην Altec είχα Otenet 1Mbit , απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος, αλλά θέλοντας να συμμετάσχω στο πνεύμα της εποχής αποφάσισα να καλυτερέψω την ταχύτητα...Ύστερα από σύντομη έρευνα διαπίστωσα ότι η altec παρείχε στην τιμή των 2Mbit της Otenet/OTE, 24 Mbit και μάλιστα χωρίς την ανάγκη αναμονής 2 - 3 μηνών για ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο. Ποτέ δεν με ενδιέφερε η ταχύτητα να ειναι "έστω διπλάσια των 8mbit, ρε παιδί μου, καμιά 15αρα" όπως αρκετοί σκέφτονται...Συγχρόνισα στα 9 - 10 Μbit - απέκτησα 1Mbit UPLOAD (καλό :Smile:  ) και δηλώνω απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος και από τον νέο πάροχο. Αξίζει να σημειώσω ότι η όλη μετάβαση από τον ένα πάροχο στον άλλο διήρκησε 5 (!) εργάσιμες μέρες και μάλιστα την περίοδο των απεργιών του ΟΤΕ. 
   Δυστυχώς όμως επειδή σε όλες τις εταιρίες υπάρχουν και άσχημες στιγμές, η Altec δεν μπόρεσε να αποτελέσει εξαίρεση...Τις τελευταίες μέρες υπάρχει η συγκεκριμένη αδυναμία (η γραμμή μου κατεβάζει με ~60 - 70Kb/s ) που όμως δεν είναι απαγορευτική και ούτε μπορώ να πω ότι έμεινα χωρίς ίντερνετ το ΠΣΚ...
   Δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω την καλή ποιότητα της σύνδεσης έως τώρα, δεν είμαι σε διάθεση να κατηγορήσω κανέναν από τους εμπλεκόμενους : 1. αναλογιζόμενος τις οικονομικές απαιτήσεις της Altec προς εμένα ως τελικό χρήστη , και 2. την οικονομική συμφωνία μεταξύ δύο εταιριών που δεν με απασχολεί άμεσα - δική τους υπόθεση). Οτι επιρρεάζομαι σαν τελικός χρήστης, επιρρεάζομαι αλλά όχι σε απαγορευτικό βαθμό ΕΩΣ τώρα...
   Είναι λυπηρό ένας πάροχος όπως η Altec να εμπλέκεται σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις, δεν πιστεύω πως δεν θα βρεθεί κάποια λύση εντός των προσεχών ημερών, και αναμένω τις εξελίξεις...

   Προσωπικά όσων αφορά την γενική κατάσταση, ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο πατέρας  :Wink:  και οι υπόλοιποι είναι τα "παιδιά"  :Razz:  , κάποια "παιδιά" είναι "καλά" και κάποια είναι "άτακτα" !!! Στην κρίση του κάθε χρήστη και αναγνώστη το τελευταίο  :Smile: 

   Τελειώνοντας το κουραστικό post μου θέλω να πω ότι δεν έχω κανένα συμφέρον από καμμία εταιρία από τις τρείς προαναφερθείσες, περιμένω κι έγω απλά να δω τι θα γίνει, και θέλω να εκφράσω τη συμπάθειά μου και στην εύλογη αγωνία των εργαζομένων στην Altec...

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας,

Γιάννης Β.

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

τυχερος εισαι που εχεις τοσο μεγαλη ταχυτητα. εγω κυμαινομαι στα 40-50 kbps οχι για κατεβασμα, γενικα.

μπορω να σε ρωτησω κατι? σε ποια περιοχη μενεις???

----------


## leventopaido

Διαβάζοντας το όλο θέμα διαπιστώνω πως μερικοί ιθαγενείς έχουν μπει σε μια λογική μιας υγειούς αγοράς με χρέη. Εάν κάποιος χρωστάει σε κάποιον άλλο χρήματα με κάποιο σύνομο τρόπο αυτά πρέπει να πληρωθούν και όχι να αυγατάνε επί σειρά ετών μπας και τα κεφάλαια πουληθούν κάπου αλλού. Στην αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών υπάρχουν πολοί αεριτζήδες που ψάχνουν τα θύματα με τα μεγάλα κεφάλαια που θα τους σώσουν...

----------


## iJohnnyCash

Αίτηση αναστολής διαπραγμάτευσης της Altec στο Χ.Α.

----------


## ironfist

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2275605&postcount=421


Δεν έχεις άδικο....... :Thinking: 
όμως πιστεύω πως είναι αρκετά ασαφές -σύμφωνα με το πως λειτουργεί η συγκεκριμένη αγορά στην Ελλάδα- (δεν έχω άποψη για το εξωτερικό) πως πρέπει να αντιδρά ο ΟΤΕ. 
Στην τελική, δεν είναι ανταγωνιστής, πέρα από διαχειριστής δικτύου;
Και ποια είναι τα όρια που δεν θα δημιουργούν παρερμηνείες με το ποιες πρακτικές πρέπει να ακολουθεί ο κάθε ΟΤΕ, όταν επιδιώκει οι υπόλοιποι να είναι εντάξει στις οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις τους απέναντι του;
 Είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό το θέμα.
Από όσα διάβασα, η άποψη μου είναι πως εξάντλησε κάθε όριο υπομονής.....

----------


## CostasBal

> Αίτηση αναστολής διαπραγμάτευσης της Altec στο Χ.Α.


Απόσπασμα από τον Capital:
"Το ίδιο στέλεχος κάνει λόγο για μεροληπτική πολιτική απέναντι στην Altec Telecoms αφού, όπως αναφέρει, ο ΟΤΕ δεν εφαρμόζει την ίδια τακτική απέναντι σε άλλες εταιρείες ή *νομικά πρόσωπα δημοσίου δικαίου* όπως υπουργεία και κρατικές υπηρεσίες που έχουν οφειλές προς τον Οργανισμό. " = Αφού χρωστάν τα Υπουργεία θα χρωστάω και γώ.

Στην Altec έχουν παλαβώσει τελείως, κερδοσκοπικές και μη κερδοσκοπικές στον ίδιο ντορβά!!!

----------


## waste

στην altec απλά προσπαθούν να μην πληρώσουν. διότι καθε μερα που περνά είναι κέρδος. γιαυτο ανακοινωσαν ασφαλιστικά μέτρα κατά του οτε κι αλλα παιχνιδια τακτικής και για την ταμπακιέρα κανεις δεν μιλά. Οσο η αλτεκ δεν πληρωνει, τοσο αποδεικνυει οτι δεν σεβεται τους πελατες της .

ΥΓ θέλει κανείς να μετρήσει τι τόκο δίνουν 10εκ ευρώ στη σημερινή τραπεζική αγορά πριν το παίξει μεγαλοψυχος με τα χρεη της αλτεκ. Διοτι μπορει το euribor να ειναι στο 4,8-5 αλλα οι τραπεζες πια για τοσο μεγαλα ποσα δίνουν 6,5 + % αρα καθε μηνα η αλτεκ κερδιζει 48.000 ευρω μονο απο τοκους

κι ολα αυτα τα λεω ως πελατης της αλτεκ

----------


## emeliss

> Στην Altec έχουν παλαβώσει τελείως, κερδοσκοπικές και μη κερδοσκοπικές στον ίδιο ντορβά!!!


Όχι μόνο στην Altec. Και εδώ ακούστηκε το ίδιο επιχείρημα. Χρωστάει το νοσοκομείο (αν και δεν νομίζω να χρωστάει κανένα), αν δεν το κλείσεις δεν σε πληρώνω.

----------


## m_themis

Περιοχή Βέροιας 
Είμαστε στα 50 Kbps !!! 
Τους επαγγελματίες δεν τους ενδιαφέρει  το παιχνίδι Altec - OTE. Υπάρχουν συμβόλαια που πρέπει να τηρηθούν. 
ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΑΓΩΓΗ. Υπάρχει ζημία. Μετά, ας τα βρει η Altec με ΟΤΕ....

----------


## blacksuede

> τυχερος εισαι που εχεις τοσο μεγαλη ταχυτητα. εγω κυμαινομαι στα 40-50 kbps οχι για κατεβασμα, γενικα.
> 
> μπορω να σε ρωτησω κατι? σε ποια περιοχη μενεις???



Αθήνα - Νέα Σμύρνη. Η σύνδεση είναι σαν 768kbps...Ικανοποιητική μέσα στο γενικό χαμό....
Έψαξα να βρω το κέντρο μου μέσω τις σελίδας και απ'ότι φαίνεται το κέντρο πρέπει να είναι Νέου Κόσμου...

Υπομονή...

----------


## zig

> Σιγά ρε θεσμικέ....


Εκτός από ειρωνείες έχεις τίποτε λογικό να πεις? Μπα , δεν νομίζω. Άλλος ένας ιντερνετ γουόριορ που μπήκε να πουλήσει εξυπνάδα. Έτσι ιδιώτη?

----------


## msia98

> στην altec απλά προσπαθούν να μην πληρώσουν. διότι καθε μερα που περνά είναι κέρδος. γιαυτο ανακοινωσαν ασφαλιστικά μέτρα κατά του οτε κι αλλα παιχνιδια τακτικής και για την ταμπακιέρα κανεις δεν μιλά. Οσο η αλτεκ δεν πληρωνει, τοσο αποδεικνυει οτι δεν σεβεται τους πελατες της .
> 
> ΥΓ θέλει κανείς να μετρήσει τι τόκο δίνουν 10εκ ευρώ στη σημερινή τραπεζική αγορά πριν το παίξει μεγαλοψυχος με τα χρεη της αλτεκ. Διοτι μπορει το euribor να ειναι στο 4,8-5 αλλα οι τραπεζες πια για τοσο μεγαλα ποσα δίνουν 6,5 + % αρα καθε μηνα η αλτεκ κερδιζει 48.000 ευρω μονο απο τοκους
> 
> κι ολα αυτα τα λεω ως πελατης της αλτεκ


Να πληρώσει πόσα 20 εκ € που λέει ο ΟΤΕ ή 12.5 εκ € που λέει η ALTEC Telecoms ?
Μιλάμε για εκατομμύρια όχι χιλιάρικα.
Από την άλλη όταν ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι η ALTEC χρωστάει 20 εκ € και η ALTEC λέει ότι χρωστάει 12.5 εκ € τους τόκους των 7.5 εκ € τους υπολογίζει κανείς ?
Αλλά έτσι είναι ο ΟΤΕ έχει το μαχαίρι έχει και το πεπόνι.
Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι η ALTEC Telecoms είναι provider που στήριζε τις υποδομές της μόνο στον ΟΤΕ .....
Και εγώ επηρρεάστηκα επειδή είμαι πελάτης της ALTEC αλλά κάπου βρωμάει η υπόθεση.
Ο βουρλούμης πάει τώρα να τα βάλει με τους εναλλακτικούς για να αποδείξει ότι είναι αδέκαστος κριτής και αδιάφθορος, ενώ από την άλλη εκκρεμεί το θέμα του Γερμανού (όχι των Γερμανών...)

----------


## iJohnnyCash

H Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς κρίθηκε πως «έπειτα από την ανακοίνωση της Altec το επενδυτικό κοινό είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένο για τις επενδυτικές εξελίξεις και δεν συντρέχει λόγος αναστολής της διαπραγμάτευσης των δυο μετοχών».

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=561660

 :Whistle:

----------


## Producer

> Να πληρώσει πόσα 20 εκ € που λέει ο ΟΤΕ ή 12.5 εκ € που λέει η ALTEC Telecoms ?


Αν και μέσα στα 500 post σε αυτό το thread (και σε άλλα) οι αριθμοί είναι αποτυπωμένοι, πράγματι δεν είναι ξεκάθαροι...

Απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει... (όλα ανεπίσημα στοιχεία)

Συνολικό χρέος προς ΟΤΕ: > 20 mn € (disputed of course).  Δεν απαίτησε αυτά ο ΟΤΕ, μόνο τα ληξιπρόθεσμα.
Ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές από το παραπάνω σύνολο: >12 mn € σύμφωνα με ΟΤΕ, >10,2 mn € σύμφωνα με Altec
Προσφορά Altec για να μην πέσουν οι διακόπτες: 10,2 mn € = 6 εκατ. να δοθούν cash και τα υπόλοιπα με εγγυητικές επιστολές τραπεζικών ιδρυμάτων.

Τα 10,2 mn € δεν είναι το σύνολο των ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών σύμφωνα με την ίδια την Altec:

"Έτσι, η εταιρεία μας, σε συνεννόηση με τις πιστώτριες Τράπεζες, κατέθεσε προχθές, Πέμπτη, πρόταση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για την καταβολή, σε μετρητά και εγγυητικές επιστολές, ποσού ύψους 10,2 εκ. Ευρώ, καλύπτοντας το σύνολο *σχεδόν* των ληξιπροθέσμων απαιτήσεών του"

Δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμη την εκδοχή του ΟΤΕ... Εάν δηλαδή διαφώνησε στα ποσά (και το τρόπο) ή για άλλο λόγο έδωσε ultimatum.  Εγώ ultimatum θα έδινα εάν πίστευα ότι κάποιος δε μου λέει την αλήθεια και με εμπαίζει... Θέλεις να πληρώσεις? Απόδειξέ το μέχρι τη Παρασκευή (σε αντίθεση με το παρελθόν).




> Και εγώ επηρρεάστηκα επειδή είμαι πελάτης της ALTEC αλλά κάπου βρωμάει η υπόθεση.
> Ο βουρλούμης πάει τώρα να τα βάλει με τους εναλλακτικούς για να αποδείξει ότι είναι αδέκαστος κριτής και αδιάφθορος, ενώ από την άλλη εκκρεμεί το θέμα του Γερμανού (όχι των Γερμανών...)


Αυτό δε το κατάλαβα εκτός εάν ανήκει στη λογική του συμψηφισμού (βλέπε ΟΑΧ)... Χρωστάει ή όχι μια εταιρεία?  Τι δικαιολογίες ψάχνουμε τότε?

----------


## guzel

*Ο ΟΤΕ κλεινει τους «μικρούς»...     * 
25.08.08  
Σε δεινή θέση έχει επέλθει εγχώρια αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών λόγω της  κατάχρησης της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του  Ο.Τ.Ε. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν επιβληθεί στον οργανισμό από την Εθνική Επιτροπή  Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων πρόστιμα δεκάδων εκατομμυρίων ευρώ για παράνομες συμπεριφορές και κατάχρηση δεσπόζουσας θέσης του οργανισμού στην ελληνική αγορά.

Σε προσωρινή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms προχώρησε ο ΟΤΕ. Όπως αναναφέρεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση η εν λόγω κίνηση πραγματοποιήθηκε λόγω ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών της εταιρείας προς τον ΟΤΕ "και αδυναμίας της να ανταποκριθεί στις συμβατικές της οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, παρά το γεγονός ότι όλο αυτό το διάστημα η ίδια εισέπραττε κανονικά τους λογαριασμούς των πελατών της".Στην ίδια ανακοίνωση σημειώνεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ εξάντλησε όλα τα περιθώρια συνεννόησης με την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, χωρίς η τελευταία να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις της. 

Επίσης, αναφέρεται πως "ο  ΟΤΕ κάλεσε επανειλημμένα την εταιρεία Altec Telecoms για την αποπληρωμή των αναγνωρισμένων από την ίδια οφειλών της, δηλώνοντάς της συγχρόνως ότι σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα προέβαινε, σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία, στη διακοπή των υπηρεσιών του που της παρέχει. Επιπλέον, είχε ενημερώσει έγκαιρα για τις ενέργειές του αυτές και την αρμόδια για την εποπτεία της ελληνικής τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς Ρυθμιστική Αρχή, Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.)". 

Σύμφωνα όμως με καλά πληροφορημένες πηγές κάτι τέτοιο δεν αληθεύει αφού την τελευταία εβδομάδα η ALTEC TELECOMS είχε ενημερώσει τον ΟΤΕ εγγράφως για τη συμφωνία που είχε συνάψει με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες οι οποίες θα χορηγήσουν το απαραίτητο δάνειο για την πλήρη αποπληρωμή των οφειλών της εταιρείας προς τον ΟΤΕ. Η όλη αυτή διαδικασία όπως είναι λογικό χρειάζεται κάποιες εργάσιμες μέρες για να ολοκληρωθεί κάτι που ήταν σε γνώση του ΟΤΕ. Αντ' αυτού ο ΟΤΕ προχώρησε αιφνιδιαστικά στο κλείσιμο των κυκλωμάτων της εταιρείας χθες Παρασκευή εν μέσω των καλοκαιρινών διακοπών με προφανή στόχο να πλήξει τη φήμη της εταιρείας απέναντι στους πελάτες της προς ίδιον όφελος και όχι την είσπραξη των οφειλομένων καθώς ήταν σε γνώση του ότι το θέμα θα έληγε την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.
 Η διοίκηση όμως του Ο.Τ.Ε. απαξία να ασχοληθεί με αυτά τα πρόστιμα, τα αφήνει απλήρωτα, στη συνέχεια προσφεύγει  στη χρονοβόρα διαδικασία της προσφυγής στα διοικητικά δικαστήρια με στόχο την ακύρωση τους ή εν πάση περιπτώσει την αναβολή τους για αρκετά χρόνια. Έτσι ουσιαστικά η εποπτεία της ρυθμιστικής αρχής δεν παράγει αποτελέσματα στην αγορά με αποτέλεσμα οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες του κλάδου να οδηγούνται είτε σε μαρασμό είτε σε κλείσιμο όπως την πρόσφατη περίπτωση της LANNET. 

Η είδηση ότι η Lannet, και τωρα η Altec Telecoms βρίσκονται στα πρόθυρα κατάρρευσης, αδυνατώντας να ανταποκριθουν στις υποχρεώσεις τους (κυρίως προς τον ΟΤΕ), φέρνει στην επιφάνεια τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν ήδη οι εναλλακτικές εταιρίες τηλεπικοινωνιών. 
Πέρυσι, με συνολικό τζίρο ακριβώς 500 εκ. ευρώ, οι 10 μεγαλύτεροι «εναλλακτικοί» είχαν ζημίες 155 εκ. ευρώ, ενώ οι συνολικές υποχρεώσεις τους έφθασαν τα 860 (!) εκ. ευρώ. Νέες πρόσθετες ζημίες θα συσσωρεύσουν και φέτος, καθώς συνεχίζουν μεν να ροκανίζουν τα μερίδια αγοράς του ΟΤΕ, όχι όμως με το ρυθμό που θα τους επέτρεπε να βγουν σε κέρδη. 
Στον κλάδο εκτιμάται ότι για να μπορέσει να επιβιώσει μια εταιρία τηλεπικοινωνιών, χρειάζεται 250-300 χιλιάδες οικιακούς πελάτες. Οι 4 μεγαλύτεροι «εναλλακτικοί έχουν από &frac14; έως το ήμισυ αυτού του απαιτούμενου μίνιμουμ πελατολογίου. 
Σε αγώνα δρόμου για τη συγκέντρωση κεφαλαίων και τη διεύρυνση της πελατειακής τους βάσης αποδύονται οι εναλλακτικές εταιρίες τηλεπικοινωνιών, προσπαθώντας να εξασφαλίσουν την επιβίωση τους σε μια αγορά που «χωράει» μόνο 4 ή 5 παίκτες. Οι δύο θέσεις είναι ήδη «κλεισμένες» από την Forthnet που βασίζεται στην κεφαλαιακή ισχύ του Dubai και την Tellas των Wind/Sawiris.  

 Την τρίτη θέση έχει ήδη «καπαρώσει» η HOL του ομίλου Κόκκαλη, που μπήκε στο ΧΑ μέσω Unibrain, αντλεί 150 εκ.ευρώ και προσπαθεί να δημιουργήσει νέο ισχυρό πόλο, προχωρώντας σε εξαγορές που θα της εξασφαλίσουν μία κρίσιμη μάζα πελατών. Τα ίδια βήματα ακολουθεί η On Telecoms, χρησιμοποιώντας ως «όχημα» την εισηγμένη εταιρία Ζήνων, την οποία εξαγοράζει χωρίς να δώσει δραχμή - μόνον με ανταλλαγή μετοχών. 

Ακόμη κι αυτές οι δύο - HOL και On Telecoms - θα χρειασθεί να δώσουν μάχη επιβίωσης, έχοντας όμως ως πλεονέκτημα τη δυνατότητα άντλησης κεφαλαίων. Για τις υπόλοιπες, δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλες πιθανότητες... μακροημέρευσης. Όπως λένε παράγοντες του κλάδου, με τον ερχομό της Deutsche Telecom στον ΟΤΕ, τα περιθώρια θα γίνουν ασφυκτικά. 
Συγκεκριμένα η Forthnet έχει περίπου 136.000 πελάτες, η Tellas 117.000 συνδρομητές, On Telecoms 77.000 και η Hellas On Line με 66.000. Πρέπει λοιπόν να επιτύχουν διπλασιασμό έως και τετραπλασιασμό μέσα σε δύο-τρία χρόνια, όσο θα μπορούν να «ζουν ακόμα από τα διαθέσιμα κεφάλαια τους και από εκείνα που θα μπορέσουν να αντλήσουν.  

πηγη

----------


## lewton

Ρε guzel, τα άρθρα που κάνεις copy-paste ποτέ δε συμφωνούν στα νούμερα.  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Παιζουν ρολο και οι πηγες που χρησιμοποιει καποιος 
πχ Ζουγκλα, Πρωτο Θεμα κλπ :Razz:

----------


## skalanto

Εχω μια ερωτηση, παρακαλω ας απαντησει οποιος ξερει.
Δουλευω σε τουριστικη εταιρια η οποια εχει 4 υποκαταστηματα σε Μυκονο, Σαντορινη, Ροδο και Σκιαθο. Δυστυχως ολες οι επικοινωνιες μας (Voice - Data) ειναι πανω στην ALTEC. Οταν λοιπον εγινε αυτο, τα υποκαταστηματα μας εμειναν χωρις καμια εικονα σχετικα με την κινηση των πελατων μας ΟΛΟ το ΣΚ. Για να μην πολυλογω, θα δεχτουμε πολλα παραπονα απο γραφεια του εξωτερικου, μηνυσεις και δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο.
Επειδη βλεπω οτι ο καθενας παιρνει το μερος του ΟΤΕ ή της ALTEC, εγω ξερω ενα πραγμα. Η ALTEC απο εμας θα πληρωθει γιατι θα φταιει ο ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ, με καποιο τροπο, θα τα παρει και αυτος. Εγω, ως τριτος, που πληρωνω τα παγια μου και τις χρεωσεις μου, απο που θα βρω το δικιο μου; Ποιος θα με (την εταιρια μου δηλαδη και εμενα για το οτι μου εσπασαν τα νευρα ενω ημουν διακοπες) αποζημιωσει;
Ειλικρινα ειμαστε αποφασισμενοι να κανουμε οποιαδηποτε ενεργεια κρινεται απαραιτητη ωστε να αποζημιωθουμε και απο τις 2 εταιρειες. Οποιος γνωριζει κατι, ας ενημερωσει.

----------


## jap

ειδικά αυτό περί HOL και καπαρωμένης 3ης θέσης από πού βγαίνει; Αν δει κανείς τα νούμερά της (τζίρους, χρέη και προπαντός συνδρομητές) μάλλον άλλη 3η θέση έχει καπαρωμένη.

Πάντως, μπράβο στον guzel για την ενημέρωση (παραγωγικό post), όσο κι αν είναι κάπως η πηγή, νομίζω το συγκεκριμένο site πάντα μπαρούφες αναλύσεις κάνει.

----------


## guzel

> Παιζουν ρολο και οι πηγες που χρησιμοποιει καποιος 
> πχ Ζουγκλα, Πρωτο Θεμα κλπ


οτι να ναι !!

----------


## Producer

> H Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς κρίθηκε πως «έπειτα από την ανακοίνωση της Altec το επενδυτικό κοινό είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένο για τις επενδυτικές εξελίξεις και δεν συντρέχει λόγος αναστολής της διαπραγμάτευσης των δυο μετοχών».
> 
> http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=561660


Άρχισαν τα όργανα...

Άνοιξε με limit down η μητρική... -28,75% !

----------


## mpip

> Αν και μέσα στα 500 post σε αυτό το thread (και σε άλλα) οι αριθμοί είναι αποτυπωμένοι, πράγματι δεν είναι ξεκάθαροι...
> 
> Απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει... (όλα ανεπίσημα στοιχεία)
> 
> Συνολικό χρέος προς ΟΤΕ: > 20 mn € (disputed of course).  Δεν απαίτησε αυτά ο ΟΤΕ, μόνο τα ληξιπρόθεσμα.
> Ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές από το παραπάνω σύνολο: >12 mn € σύμφωνα με ΟΤΕ, >10,2 mn € σύμφωνα με Altec
> Προσφορά Altec για να μην πέσουν οι διακόπτες: 10,2 mn € = 6 εκατ. να δοθούν cash και τα υπόλοιπα με εγγυητικές επιστολές τραπεζικών ιδρυμάτων.
> 
> Τα 10,2 mn € δεν είναι το σύνολο των ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών σύμφωνα με την ίδια την Altec:
> ...


Πλεον τα πραγματα αρχιζουν να ξεκαθαριζουν.Συμφωνα με οσα λεει η αλτεκ την πεμπτη συμφωνησε να καταβαλει 10.2εκ.ευρω.Μεχρι την Παρασκευη το μεσημερι δεν τα εδωσε και ο ΟΤΕ κατεβασε τουs διακοπτεs.Ειναι πλεον ολοφανερο πωs η αλτεκ εμπαιζει και τον ΟΤΕ και τουs πελατεs τηs αφου δεν εχει σκοπο να πληρωσει.Γιατι μετα απο ολα αυτα και ενω σημερα θα επρεπε να τακτοποιησει τιs οφειλεs τis οποιεs συμφωνησε δεν το εκανε αλλα ειπε οτι θα κινηθει δικαστικα.Συγνωμη αγαπητη αλτεκ αλλα θα επρεπε πρωτα να πληρωσειs τα 10.2εκ.ευρω που ταχα δεν προλαβαινεs να τα δωσειs σε 24 ωρεs (και σημερα μερα ειναι προλαβαινειs) για να εισαι ενταξει με τουs πελατεs σου και μετα με την ευχη μου να κινηθειs δικαστικα για την βλαβη που εχειs υποστει.Αλλα δυστυχωs απο οτι φαινεται ο ΟΤΕ ειχε δικιο που την θεωρησε αναξιοπιστη και κατεβασε τουs διακοπτεs.
Ειμαι πολυ περιεργοs να ακουσω τι θα πει η αλτεκ στα δικαστηρια.Ξερειs κυριε δικαστα μου θα πληρωνα αλλα μετα την ενεργεια του ΟΤΕ να κατεβασει το διακοπτη νευριασα και δεν πληρωνω?
Ε ρε δουλεμα που μαs ριχνουν.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> Παιζουν ρολο και οι πηγες που χρησιμοποιει καποιος
> πχ Ζουγκλα, Πρωτο Θεμα κλπ





> οτι να ναι !!


Αυτο μπορει να προκαλεσει μεχρι μινι τσουναμι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ασχετων απαντησεων...

----------


## golity

> Άρχισαν τα όργανα...
> 
> Άνοιξε με limit down η μητρική... -28,75% !


Καλά η Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς 3 πουλάκια! Τι δεν συντρέχει λόγος αναστολής της διαπραγμάτευσης λόγω ενημέρωσης του επενδυτικού κοινού!

Τώρα είναι στο -25,00%, παίρνει τα "πάνω" της  :Razz:

----------


## Producer

> Καλά η Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς 3 πουλάκια! Τι δεν συντρέχει λόγος αναστολής της διαπραγμάτευσης λόγω ενημέρωσης του επενδυτικού κοινού!
> 
> Τώρα είναι στο -25,00%, παίρνει τα "πάνω" της


Πέμπτη, 28/08/2008 είναι το deadline για την ανακοίνωση των οικονομικών αποτελεσμάτων των εισηγμένων 6μήνου εάν δε κάνω λάθος... (τότε έστω έχει πει ο ΟΤΕ ότι θα βγάλει αποτελέσματα και νομίζω ότι είναι και το όριο)

Η εβδομάδα των παθών καλοκαιριάτικα...

Κάτι "μεγάλο" παίζει για να μην τη προστάτευσε καθόλου ούτε καν η επιτροπή... κάτι που ίσως δε θα μάθουμε ποτέ... Το θέμα είναι τώρα οι υπάλληλοι και μετά οι καταναλωτές...

----------


## brou

> Κάτι "μεγάλο" παίζει για να μην τη προστάτευσε καθόλου ούτε καν η επιτροπή... κάτι που ίσως δε θα μάθουμε ποτέ... Το θέμα είναι τώρα οι υπάλληλοι και μετά οι καταναλωτές...


Έτσι, είναι άκρως παράξενο που δεν πάγωσε η μετοχή...Και μιλάμε για πολλούς εργαζόμενους εδώ.

----------


## jtsop

μάλλον κάποιος θέλει να αγοράσει φθηνά ή θέλει να πουλήσει όσο όσο για να μη μείνει με το Edit: [  :No no:  ] στο χέρι. και έχωσε πολύ μίζενσ για να το κάνει αυτό.

----------


## ntebis

παιδες ακουστε εχθεσ επιασα 1024 ακριβωσ (συμφωνα του speedtest) κα σημερα πιανω 200 και κατι (συμφωνα παλι του speedtest) αλλα ενα αλλο περιεργο μπηκα στο ρουτερ μου και εχει αλλαξει η συνδεση απο adsl 2 σε κατι αλλο και απο 14 μβπσ κατεβηκε σε 8 τι γινετε  :Sad: 

Υ.Γ: στελνω και screenshot 



*Spoiler:*

----------


## sottrits

Ο ΟΤΕ καλά κάνει και κόβει κεφάλια σε αυτους που του χρωστάνε...10 ψωροεκατομύρια γιουρος δεν είναι και λίγα. Λοιπόν επειδή έχουν μάθει οι μικροί ότι για τα πάντα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ καλά τους κάνει για να μην καταντήει και αυτος όπος η Ολυμπιακή.Βέβαια είναι πρόβλημα για τους εργαζόμενους των μικρών αλλά αν η εταιρια κερδοσκοπεί σε βάρος του ΟΤΕ τοτε να κλείσει. Και ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να έχει τα εσοδα του για να μην μιλάμε για άλλη μια ζημιογώνα ΔΕΚΟ.
Πάντος την υποστήριξη και την ποιότητα του ΟΤΕ δεν την φτάνει κανένας άλλος πάροχος...

----------


## nothing

αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι το Mode του adsl του απλου που συχρονιζει max 8Mbps...

----------


## kanenas3

> παιδες ακουστε εχθεσ επιασα 1024 ακριβωσ (συμφωνα του speedtest) κα σημερα πιανω 200 και κατι (συμφωνα παλι του speedtest) αλλα ενα αλλο περιεργο μπηκα στο ρουτερ μου και εχει αλλαξει η συνδεση απο adsl 2 σε κατι αλλο και απο 14 μβπσ κατεβηκε σε 8 τι γινετε 
> 
> Υ.Γ: στελνω και screenshot 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Είσαι πλέον σε Adsl1 αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να σχετίζεται με την ανακοίνωση! Από τη στιγμή που τους έχουν κλείσει κυκλώματα όσο και να κόψουν έτσι δε νομίζω ότι θα στρώσει η κατάσταση.

----------


## msia98

> μάλλον κάποιος θέλει να αγοράσει φθηνά ή θέλει να πουλήσει όσο όσο για να μη μείνει με το πουλί στο χέρι. και έχωσε πολύ μίζενσ για να το κάνει αυτό.


Φίλε μου έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, μου φαίνεται ότι θα την πληρώσει ο κοσμάκης πάλι (καταναλωτές, υπάλληλοι της εταιρίας και μέτοχοι της ALTEC)  :Sad:

----------


## cos_mor

Θα πρότεινα να κάνουμε καποιες ενεργειες ομαδικα δεν ξέρω καταγγελίες κ.τ.λ., σαν χρήστες της Altec, εναντίον της, ασχετα ποιος ευθύνεται για αυτη την κατάσταση που υπάρχει, γενικότερα με ολες (με πρώτο τον ΟΤΕ).

Θεωρω οτι  εμεις τους επιτρέπουμε σαν πελατες να μας εμπαίζουν για το ευκολο κερδος χωρίς την ανάλογη παροχή υπηρεσιών.

παραθέτω την ενημέρωση για διακοπή της ALTEC,  για το αστρονομικό ποσό των 12,23 ευρώ!!!

Με την παρούσα επιστολή σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι εκκρεμεί ανεξόφλητη οφειλή σας προς την ALTEC TELΕCOMS.

Στα πλαίσια αυτά σας ζητούμε την άμεση και ολοσχερή εξόφληση της ληξιπρόθεσμης απαίτησης που προκύπτει από την χρήση των προς εσάς παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, η οποία ανέρχεται στο συνολικό ποσό των 12,23 €.

Για την εξόφληση της παραπάνω οφειλής, παρακαλούμε να προβείτε σε κατάθεση στους τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς της ALTEC TELΕCOMS: ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ - EUROBANK 0026.0026.99.0200390287 & ΑΓΡΟΤΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ, αναγράφοντας ως αιτιολογία καταθέτη τον κωδικό συνδρομητή.

Κατόπιν θα πρέπει να αποστείλετε το καταθετήριο με fax στο 211 6872901.

Θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούμε για την εξόφληση του υπολοίπου σας έως τις 20/08/2008, ημέρα Τετάρτη, για να αποφευχθεί το ενδεχόμενο προσωρινής διακοπής των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για διευκρινήσεις.

Για το τμήμα πιστοληπτικού ελέγχου & εισπράξεων,

Edit: [  :No no:  ]
e-mail:creditcontrol@altectelecoms.gr

----------


## ntebis

> Καθωs αναζητουσα τισ αιτιεs για το αφορητο lag επεσε το ματι μου πανω στι συζητηση σαs και θελω να πω δυο λογια.Προσωπικα μιαs και ειμαι πελατηs τηs altec αισθανομαι οτι το φταιξιμο ειναι 100% τηs altec γιατι
> 1.Η altec με πραξειs η παραλειψειs τηs με αφησε το σαββατοκυριακο χωριs internet
> 2.Ενω γνωριζε την αιτια του προβληματοs οχι μονο δεν με ενημερωσε αλλα και ελεγε ψεματα στο ηχογραφημενο μηνυμα στο 13813 για αναζητηση δηθεν τεχνικου προβληματοs
> 3.Aκομα και οταν το προβλημα εγινε γνωστο μετα την ανακοινωση του ΟΤΕ δεν μπηκε καν στον κοπο να ενημερωσει τουs πελατεs τηs για το ποτε θα υπαρξει λυση του προβληματοs.
> Αφου λοιπον δεν προλαβε να πληρωσει την παρασκευη να βγαλει μια ανακοινωση και να μαs πει αν θα πληρωσει τη δευτερα η τελωs παντων ποτε εχει σκοπο να πληρωσει.Γιατι σεβομενη τον ευατο τηs εβγαλε ανακοινωση-απαντηση στον ΟΤΕ αλλα σε μαs τουs πελατεs απαντηση για το ποτε θα εχουμε και παλι internet δεν εδωσε. 
>                                                                   εν μετρεια οργη τελων.



ασε εγω χειροτερα εγω τηλεφωνησα και και μου εχθεσ βραδυ και μου ειπαν το ιδιο τρταγουδι με το ηχογραφημενο αλλα μου ειπε οτι μαλλον απο βδομαδα θα φτιαχτει. Τεσπα τωρα να δουμε σημερα το απογευμα

----------


## golity

*cos_mor* αφαίρεσε στον κωδικό συνδρομητή στο μήνυμα σου  :Wink:

----------


## koprodogis

Πολυ φοβαμε οπου να ναι θα βγει ο τσουκαλας και θα μας πει ολους μαζι "αντε γεια"
Και αν παρουμε το ασχημο ενδεχομενο κλεισιματος του "μαγαζιου" εγω που ηταν να μου ερθει ο λογαριασμος του 6μηνα αλλα δεν εχει ερθει ακομα, αν ερθει τον πληρωνω?
Κριμαμ αμα βλεπω και αυτα τα χαλια της μετοχης της μαμας αλτεκ μαλλον αρχισαν οι χοροι

----------


## Papados

Το πρωι πριν διαβάσω τα νεα για την altec διαπιστωσα ότι είχαμε πρόβλημα με όλα τα άκρα της εταιρίας μας που τα VPN περνάνε από την Altec.
Πήρα τηλέφωνο και μουν είπαν για κάποιο πρόβλημα από την μεριά τους και ότι δουλεύουν πάνω σε αυτό για την αποκατάστασή του!!!

Μετά διάβασα εφημερίδες και το forum Και είδα ποιο ήταν το "πρόβλημα".
Για πρώτη μέρα στην δουλειά καλά μου έκατσε.

Να αρχίσω να ψάχνομαι για άλλο παροχο για τα VPN πριν αρχίσουν και κραμάνε (και με κρεμάσουνε κι εμένα εδώ μέσα) ή να το παίξω τρελίτσα ακόμα?

----------


## Giama

> 6. Υποχρεώσεις της εταιρείας
> [...]
> 6.2 [...] Σε περίπτωση μη παροχής ή πλημμελούς παροχής των παρεχομένων με την παρούσα υπηρεσιών που οφείλεται αποκλειστικά σε υπαιτιότητα της Εταιρείας, ο Πελάτης οφείλει να υποβάλλει εγγράφως και αιτιολογημένα σχετική αναφορά στο Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών της Εταιρείας, η οποία, εφ'όσον εξακριβωθεί βάσει των εσωτερικών τεχνικών στοιχείων η διακοπή ή πλημμελής παροχή των υπηρεσιών σε σχέση με τα οριζόμενα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά τους στην παρούσα και την νομοθεσία, *οφείλει να παράσχει στον Πελάτη αποζημίωση που περιορίζεται σε τρία (3) Ευρώ για κάθε μία ολόκληρη ώρα διακοπής της υπηρεσίας, πέραν των είκοσι τεσσάρων (24) συνεχών ωρών και σε ένα (1) Ευρώ για κάθε ώρα πλημμελούς παροχής. Η αποζημίωση αυτή πιστώνεται στο μεθεπόμενο, μετά την υποβολή του αιτήματος τιμολόγιο του πελάτη ή στο εκκαθαριστικό τιμολόγιο σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας ή λήξης της παρούσας.*


Το παραπάνω μπορεί να μας χρησιμεύσει;

Θεωρητικά μιλώντας πάντα, η Altec σύμφωνα με όρους παροχής υπηρεσιών της μάς χρωστάει 1 Ευρώ/ώρα x ~45 ώρες = ~45 Ευρώ ήδη.

(Καλά, κι ακόμα κι αν τα κερδίσουμε δεν θα υπάρχει εταιρεία για να μας τα πληρώσει μάλλον, αλλά κουβέντα κάνουμε.)

----------


## microsakis

> μάλλον κάποιος θέλει να αγοράσει φθηνά ή θέλει να πουλήσει όσο όσο για να μη μείνει με το πουλί στο χέρι. και έχωσε πολύ μίζενσ για να το κάνει αυτό.


Μαρφίν κανείς;

----------


## emeliss

> Το παραπάνω μπορεί να μας χρησιμεύσει;


Θα έπαιζαν νομικά με το "που οφείλεται αποκλειστικά σε υπαιτιότητα της Εταιρείας"

----------


## Giama

> Θα έπαιζαν νομικά με το "που οφείλεται αποκλειστικά σε υπαιτιότητα της Εταιρείας"


Καλά, έχουν με πολλά να παίξουν. Η πλημμελής παροχή ας πούμε δεν ορίζεται πουθενά. Μπορεί να είναι και 1kbps δηλαδή.
Το μόνο που σίγουρα παραδέχονται είναι η ύπαρξη του προβλήματος (πάλι καλά), αφού στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο στο ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα δηλώνουν εδώ και μέρες ότι έχουν ένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα και το διερευνούν. Βέβαια από τη στιγμή που αναγνωρίζουν πρόβλημα σημαίνει και ότι η παροχή είναι πλημμελής. Τελοσπάντων.

----------


## cos_mor

Ακόμη και αν δεν κερδίσουμε χρηματικο ποσο 45 ευρω, πρέπει να ενεργήσουμε, ωστε να εξασφαλίσουμε τα νόμιμα δικαιωματα μας, οπως αυτοι βιάζονται να πάρουν τα 12,23 ευρω.

Αυτοι βέβαια απευθύνονται ατομικά σε κάθε πελάτη.

Εμεις μόνο ομαδικά ισως καταφέρουμε κάτι, αντι να συζητάμε και να περιμένουμε τι θα γινει και εαν πληρώσει τον ΟΤΕ και αν επρεπε το ενα η το αλλο.

Δεν ξέρω, θα περίμενα τρόπους ενέργειας, ισως μια κοινη επιστολη υπογραμμένη απο ολους προς Altec, Επιτροπή τηλεποικοινωνιων κ.τλ.

----------


## trv

> Θα έπαιζαν νομικά με το "που οφείλεται αποκλειστικά σε υπαιτιότητα της Εταιρείας"


Η συμβαση αναφερει 3 μερη 
α) Πελατης
β) Εταιρια
γ) Παροχος ΑΡΥΣ αν ειναι διαφορετικος απο την Εταιρια

Οποτε απο τη στιγμη που ο παροχος ΑΡΥΣ στην υπηρεσια που παρεχει (παροχη ΑΡΥΣ) δεν εχει προβλημα, και ο Πελατης δεν εχει προβλημα, μενει το προβλημα στην Εταιρια.

----------


## jap

> ...
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, θα περίμενα τρόπους ενέργειας, ισως μια κοινη επιστολη υπογραμμένη απο ολους προς Altec, Επιτροπή τηλεποικοινωνιων κ.τλ.


Θα έλεγα να μην πληρώσει κανείς τους λογαριασμούς, αλλά ποιος πληρώνει λογαριασμό σε αυτήν την εταιρεία; Οι περισσότεροι έχουν ή δωρεάν ή προπληρωμένο πεντάμηνο-εφτάμηνο που ακόμα δεν έχει λήξει.

----------


## brou

> Μαρφίν κανείς;


Για κάποιο παράξενο λόγο, αυτό μου ήρθε κι εμένα στο μυαλό ρε παιδί μου...

----------


## gkosto

> Ο επόμενος που δεν θεωρεί ηθικά σωστό να πληρώνει τα χρέη του. Και το κάνει κατ'επανάληψη.


παρα πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση !!!!!!

----------


## PcLawyer

> Η συμβαση αναφερει 3 μερη 
> α) Πελατης
> β) Εταιρια
> γ) Παροχος ΑΡΥΣ αν ειναι διαφορετικος απο την Εταιρια
> 
> Οποτε απο τη στιγμη που ο παροχος ΑΡΥΣ στην υπηρεσια που παρεχει (παροχη ΑΡΥΣ) δεν εχει προβλημα, και ο Πελατης δεν εχει προβλημα, μενει το προβλημα στην Εταιρια.


Αυτή είναι και η δική μου εκτίμηση....Εξάλλου και στους όρους (Jetpack) αναφέρεται ότι :
5. Υποχρεώσεις της εταιρείας
[...]
5.2 [...] Σε περίπτωση μη παροχής ή πλημμελούς παροχής των παρεχομένων με την παρούσα υπηρεσιών *που οφείλεται αποκλειστικά σε υπαιτιότητα της Εταιρείας,*..."

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν οφείλεται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η μη παροχή υπηρεσιών σε λάθος του πελάτη (πχ. λάθος εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού κλπ).Η μη πληρωμή των οφειλομένων προς των ΟΤΕ είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη της Altec και όχι φυσικά των πελατών της.Και κατά την ταπεινή νομική μου άποψη,δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι την υπαιτιότητα την φέρει ο ΟΤΕ,καθώς αυτός ασκεί ένα από τα δικαιώματα που του παρέχει το ενοχικό δίκαιο:της μη παροχής υπηρεσιών σε περίπτωση υπερημερίας του οφειλέτη.

Ούτε δε κι όρος στο 5.5 , που αναφέρει ότι: "Στην περίπτωση που η υπηρεσία Γραμμή ADSL Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ. ....παρέχονται στον Πελάτη από τρίτο πάροχο, η Εταιρία δεν αναλαμβάνει καμία ευθύνη για την ...χρήση,διατήρηση ή λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας Γραμμή ADSL Α.Ρ.Υ.Σ. του Πελάτη...", θεωρώ ότι τους καλύπτει.

Προσωπικά πάντως,αν η κατάσταση συνεχιστεί για καιρό,θα στείλω εξώδικο στην Altec και θα καταγγείλω εγγράφως την σύμβαση,ζητώντας τους να μου επιστρέψουν τουλάχιστον τα χρήματα των υπολοίπων μηνών των δύο Jetpack που 'χω πληρώσει, κοινοποιώντας το και στις αρμόδιες αρχές (για να μην μιλήσουμε για την δυνατότητα αποζημίωσης, που αναφέρουν στους όρους της σύμβασης)

Αν θέλετε, και οι υπόλοιποι συμπάσχοντες, μπορούμε να το συζήτησουμε και να στραφούμε κατά της Altec όλοι συνολικά με ένα εξώδικο, τουλάχιστον αρχικά.Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε,στέιλτε μου pm παρακαλώ.

----------


## blacksuede

Εγώ προτείνω να μαζευτούμε όλοι μαζί στο Σύνταγμα το απόγευμα  με τα crypto στο χέρι και να πάμε στην Πάτμου να crypto-βολήσουμε το κτήριο...χαχαχαχαχααααα
Αντε πες οι εταιρικοί πελάτες να έχουν πρόβλημα, αλλά εμείς οι υπόλοιποι θιχτήκαμε  τοοοοοοοοοοσο πολύ που δεν μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε ταινίες ή οι μικρότεροι να παίτσουν παιχνίδια - εδώ και 3 μέρες ???!?!?! Τόσο πολύ πια?!?!?!?!???
Άμα δεν διορθωθεί η κατάσταση, αναγκαστικά θα αλλάξουμε πάροχο, όπως και εγώ προσωπικά...Δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα...Εστω έτσι τα βλέπω εγώ...

----------


## g.hasapis

Μακάρι να βρεθεί μια Λύση....εγώ πάντως θα κάνω υπομονή κανένα μήνα και μετά πάμε για άλλα....

----------


## lifeof29

εγώ πάντως θα κάνω υπομονή μια εβδομάδα και μετά πάμε για άλλα..

----------


## XavierGr

εγώ πάντως θα κάνω υπομονή 2 μέρες και μετά πάμε για άλλα... (ελπίζω να βρω κανένα demo μέχρι τότε)

ένα μήνα; πολύ υπομονή έχεις hasapi  :Wink:

----------


## apodem

Χαλαρά ο ΟΤΕ ψάχνει 12.000.000 €. Αυτό το ποσό χρωστάει o OTE μόνο για το 2008. Για τα υπόλοιπα έτη ... στο site της EETT.

http://www.eett.gr/EETT/NewsReleases...ostima2008.pdf

----------


## jtsop

> Για κάποιο παράξενο λόγο, αυτό μου ήρθε κι εμένα στο μυαλό ρε παιδί μου...



για δώστε κανα hint ρε παιδιά για μας τους αργούς.

----------


## trv

Υπάρχουν και ατομα που πηραν την προσφορα με το 7μηνο στο τελος της, και αλλα που πηραν jetpack μετα την ληξη της προσφορας (ξανα με πενταμηνο).. 
Αυτοι δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθει καν και εχουν πληρωσει τα 65ευρώ, και οι αιτησεις τους ειναι στον ΟΤΕ και δεν τις προχωραει.. 

Με αυτους τι θα γινει....?

----------


## fotinoulis1

κανενα νεο για σημερα? εχει σκοπο να λυσει το προβλημα η altec η να ετοιμασω τις βαλιτσες μου για αλλον παροχο? :Cool:

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

δεν ευελπιστω να λαβω τα χρηματα μου. σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις οι πελατες καλυπτονται τελευταιοι, μετα το δημοσιο, τους εργαζομενους και τις τραπεζες. 
εκανα ηδη αιτηση μεταφορας στον δρακουλ.... εχμ οτε. 

ο βασιλευς απεθανε, ζητω ο βασιλευς.

----------


## konenas

Marfin - OTE - DT vs ΟΛΩΝ

----------


## timeout

25/08/2008
12:56 	

Στις 13:30, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, θα πραγματοποιηθεί η εκδίκαση των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων της Altec κατά του ΟΤΕ.

Ο όμιλος ζητά να μην καταστεί εκτελεστή η απόφαση του ΟΤΕ να «κόψει» τις γραμμές προς την θυγατρική του εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών Altec Telecoms, λόγω οφειλών. 

πηγή : capital.gr

----------


## panteraz

http://capital.gr/news.asp?Details=561660

----------


## Dythor

Και ποιός θα την πληρώσει τελικά; Εγώ, που κάθε φορά που έχω raid δίνω 10 ευρώ στο νετκαφέ της γειτονιάς.

----------


## apodem

Τηλέφωνο έχει ο παππούς, δρομολογείται μέσω ΟΤΕ.....

Ο "παππούς" πρέπει να βάλει το 1777 μποστά για να καλέσει, αλλίως ακούει fast busy (το έπαθα εγώ την παρασκευή για πολλές ώρες).

Νομιμότατα έδρασε, αν το χρέος είναι τεκμηριωμένο....

Εάν είναι τεκμηριωμένο συμφωνώ, αλλά πιστέυω ότι εδώ είναι το σημείο διαφωνίας των 2 εταιρειών.

----------


## emeliss

Τότε δεν διάβασες καλά την ανακοίνωση της Altec. Η ίδια η Altec μιλάει για 10,2 εκ ευρώ.

----------


## gkosto

το θεμα προυπηρχε και δεν ειναι σημερινο , απλα θα επρεπε να ξερει ο κοσμος τι τον περιμενει , ετσι δημιουργεις και προυγουμενο οπως λαννετ, παλι εμει οι καταναλωτες την πληρωνουμε

----------


## Producer

> Ας έδινε ο ΟΤΕ το χρόνο να πάνε σε ένα δικαστήριο ... και εάν αποφάσιζε το δικαστήριο ότι η Altec πρέπει να πληρώσει και δεν το έκανε… τότε ο ΟΤΕ να την έκοβε.


Να ρωτήσω κάτι εγώ τώρα πάνω στο θέμα γιατί κάτι δε μου κολλάει εδώ...

Γράφει η Καθημερινή στις *02/07/2008* (Source: Article 1)




> «Στόχος του ΟΤΕ είναι η διασφάλιση της οικονομικής του σταθερότητας από πρακτικές εταιρειών, που θεωρούν ότι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα, ενώ στις ίδιες επιτρέπεται να προβαίνουν σε κινήσεις αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού», αναφέρει η ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ. *Ο οργανισμός απειλεί τέλος ότι θα ακολουθήσει την ίδια πρακτική σε όσους δεν καταβάλλουν τις οφειλές τους.*
> 
> Προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή, *υπάρχει δεύτερος πάροχος ο οποίος βρίσκεται στο στόχαστρο*, οποίος εμφανίζει *ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές ύψους 12 εκατ. ευρώ*. Για τον τελευταίο, σύμφωνα με στελέχη του ΟΤΕ, είχε ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία διακοπής των κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης, αλλά τελικά δεν συνεχίστηκε καθώς *κατάφερε να πετύχει αναστολή* της απόφασης μέσω αίτησης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων. *Τώρα η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ αναμένει την τελική απόφαση του δικαστηρίου για να προχωρήσει στη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων*.


Και ρωτάω...

1) Τι κάνει νιάου - νιάου στα κεραμίδια?
2) Εάν η γάτα που όλοι φανταζόμαστε *πήγε πριν 1,5 μήνα σε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα και τελικά απέτυχε*, τι απειλεί με νέα μέτρα όταν ίσως υπάρχει δεδικασμένο υπέρ του ΟΤΕ?
3) Μας περνάνε για βλάκες?

Ή δε μας λένε όλη την αλήθεια ή κάτι άλλο παίζεται... Περιμένω να δώ τι θα ανακοινώσει ο ΟΤΕ (εάν το κάνει)
(Όλα τα παραπάνω, με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο δημοσιογράφος της Καθημερινής δε γράφει ότι του κατέβει και ότι η γάτα είναι η εταιρεία που έχει σήμερα πρόβλημα)

----------


## lewton

> Marfin - OTE - DT vs ΟΛΩΝ


Πως στο καλό κόλλησε και η Marfin πολύ θα ήθελα να το ήξερα.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> http://capital.gr/news.asp?Details=561660


Αυτό δεν είναι το αποτέλεσμα της εκδίκασης των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων.

----------


## brou

> Πως στο καλό κόλλησε και η Marfin πολύ θα ήθελα να το ήξερα.


Σαν ένας απ'αυτούς που το ανέφερα, μου ήρθε στο μυαλό έχοντας διαβάσει και για συνεργασίες των 2 ομίλων, και για πακέτο μετοχών της Altec που κατέχει η Marfin, και για κάποιες φήμες που την ήθελαν να αγοράσει την Altec πριν κάποιους μήνες. Τίποτα ουσιαστικό όμως....

----------


## jap

> Αυτό δεν είναι το αποτέλεσμα της εκδίκασης των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων.


Αυτό όμως είναι:




> *Altec: Απορρίφθηκε αίτηση για άνοιγμα κυκλωμάτων*
> 
>  της Εύας Καραμανώλη
> Δημοσιεύθηκε: 16:25 - 25/08/08
> 
> 
> Συζητήθηκε στο μονομελές πρωτοδικείο της Αθήνας η αίτηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων της Altec κατά του ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Η Altec είχε προσφύγει κατά του Οργανισμού ο οποίος όπως υποστηρίζεται στην προσφυγή δεν της κατέβαλλε τι αντίτιμο για την χρήση των κυκλωμάτων της, τα οποία στη συνέχεια «κλείδωσε». 
> ...

----------


## lewton

> Αυτό όμως είναι:


Τέλεια!  :Razz: 
Να δούμε τώρα ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## jap

> Τέλεια! 
> Να δούμε τώρα ανακοινώσεις.


Φαντάζομαι ευσταθούν αυτά που λέει ο Producer παραπάνω. Για το ύψος των οφειλών και το ποιος λέει αλήθεια για τις ενέργειες που προηγήθηκαν μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε...

----------


## fotinoulis1

και τωρα τι κανουμε παιδακια οσοι εχουμε altec?

----------


## papail

Ελπίζεις να πληρώσει τα χρωστούμενα

----------


## Producer

> Ελπίζεις να πληρώσει τα χρωστούμενα


τα Χριστούγεννα ?  ... α! χρωστούμενα.. γράψε λάθος...

----------


## Papados

Αρα από εδώ και πέρα πριν υπογράψουμε με κάποιον ISP θα πρέπει να δούμε αν χρωστάει και πόσα στον ΟΤΕ.
Που καταλήγουμε........
Πάλι πίσω στον ΟΤΕ.

Αραγε πόσοι ISP είναι ελεύθεροι υποχρεώσεων ή εξυπηρετούν τα χρέη τους, προς τον ΟΤΕ, κανονικά?

----------


## lewton

Για πείτε και πώς κόβουμε την προεπιλογή της Altec.

----------


## nnn

Από όσα βλέπω η αίτηση αναστολής απορρίφθηκε και ορίστηκε τακτική δικάσιμος στις 17 Σεπτεμβρίου.

----------


## Bloodimir

Δηλαδή αν δεν τα σκάσουν σύντομα θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε την απόφαση στις 17 Σεπτέμβρη ? 

έλεος?

----------


## parpen

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση λίγο Off topic.

Στο γραφείο έχω Forthnet double play στο ιδιόκτητό τους. Αν σετάρω εδώ στο σπίτι τους κωδικούς που έχω Αλτεκ ΑΡΥΣ , θα δουλέψει?
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας κάτι παρόμοιο?

----------


## panteraz

Εντάξει μέχρι τις 17 του μηνός θα είμαστε έτσι;;;

Ξέρει κανείς την διαδικασία αλλαγής παρόχου; Πόσες μέρες θα μείνω χωρίς νετ αν πάω από άλτεκ σε Connex;;; Είμαι σε αορίστου με την Αλτεκ.

----------


## greatst

άρα μέχρι τις 17/9 και βάλε δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα στις ταχύτητες μας ???  :Thinking: 



Off Topic


		με βλέπω να την κάνω για κάνα ConnX άμα το πράγμα τραβήξει...

----------


## Aκόμη DSL

> Για πείτε και πώς κόβουμε την προεπιλογή της Altec.


Πληκτρολογείς 1777 πριν τον αριθμό που θέλεις να καλέσεις και αναπάυεσαι στην αγκαλιά του θείου ΟΤΕ. (και φυσικά χρεώνεσαι από εκείνον).

----------


## lewton

> Πληκτρολογείς 1777 και αναπάυεσαι στην αγκαλιά του θείου ΟΤΕ. (και φυσικά χρεώνεσαι από εκείνον).


Για να κόψω την προεπιλογή ρώτησα.

----------


## Aκόμη DSL

καλείς το 134 και την κόβουν εκείνοι

----------


## jap

> Για πείτε και πώς κόβουμε την προεπιλογή της Altec.


Πλάκα-πλάκα, πάνε οι καλές επιλογές που υπήρχαν... Το cut bill δεν εξυπηρετεί πλέον τις κλήσεις (λανέτ γαρ), τα καλά προγράμματα που είχε η HOL δεν τα δίνει σε νέους συνδρομητές, να πάει κανείς στην Cosmoline δεν λέει, της Forthnet έχει χάλια ποιότητα... Δεν θα το φανταζόμουν αυτό ποτέ σαν προοπτική, αλλά στο 134 έχει ειδική επιλογή για επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ...

Σοβαρά τώρα, ή παίρνεις στο 134 και ζητάς να κόψουν την προεπιλογή ή ζητάς από άλλο πάροχο να σου βάλει προεπιλογή. Προϋπόθεση είναι νομίζω να έχει συμπληρωθεί 2μηνο.

----------


## Moe

Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι από forthnet φοιτητικό ταχύτητα 768 με τιμή €12 (ούτε καν στο 1Mbs δεν με αναβάθμιζαν) πήγα στην altec με το σκεπτικό ότι όσο χάλια κι αν είναι θα έχω έστω και μια μικρή βελτίωση με χαμηλή τιμή.
Πού να φανταστώ ο καημένος ότι θα ξανακατέληγα στις ίδιες ταχύτητες με 12μηνη δέσμευση ( προπληρωμένοι οι πρώτοι 7 aka jetpack ) σε αυτη την κατάσταση  :Razz:  .
Anyway, υπομονή να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με την altec ( ίσως και να πάρει κι άλλους εναλλακτικούς η μπάλα ) και αργότερα ίσως την κάνουμε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια για άλλους παροχείς. 
Πιστεύω η altec την έχει χάσει την μπάλα, απλώς είναι θέμα χρόνου να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με τα συμβόλαια-δεσμεύσεις των πελατών της.
Ευτυχώς το τηλέφωνο το έχω πάντα στον ΟΤΕ ( σταθερή αξία  :Razz:  ) και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με αυτή την κατάσταση (παρά το δέλεαρ των 3 δωρεάν ωρών ομιλίας από την altec  :Thinking:  ).
Φαντάζομαι σοβαρό πρόβλημα θα έχουν όσοι είχαν μετόχες τις altec..... Για εμένα τον απλό χρήστη είναι μικρή η ζημία ( απλώς μια μικρή περιπέτεια-ταλαιπωρία ). Είχα και την ευκαιρία να απολαύσω τα 24 για ένα διάστημα και τώρα μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να ξαναγυρίσω σε μικρές ταχύτητες, μάλλον εθίστηκα  :Laughing:

----------


## Bloodimir

Λοιπόν, μετά από θαύμα κατάφερε ένας φίλος μου και επικοινώνησε με Altec.

Του είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί μέχρι αύριο, ανεξάρτητα από τα ακολουθούμενα τις 17/9 και αν δεν λυθεί θα μας δώσουν επιλογές για να φύγουμε από το δίκτυο τους ή κάποιες εναλλακτικές προτάσεις (ίσως τα κάνουν πλακάκια με άλλο isp) ... 

Για να δούμε...

----------


## MessengerOfGood

Όταν έχουμε προπληρώσει για δύο χρόνια Ιντερνετ και παίρνουμε 2 μήνες (εγώ μάλιστα σε δύο σπίτια...) δεν πρέπει να πάρουμε τα (υπόλοιπα) λεφτά μας πίσω;;;

Και ας πούμε ότι η ALTEC κερδίζει την προσφυγή: μετά από 2-3 χρόνια θα αποζημιωθεί παίρνοντας τα λεφτά από ΟΤΕ (αλήθεια ποιός πληρώνει ακριβώς :Wink: , εμείς όμως;;;


Κανένας δικηγόρος;

----------


## gprs

> Δεν κλείνει έτσι απλά μια εταιρία. Μια σφαλιάρα έφαγε. Όχι σφαίρα.


Την σφαίρα την έχουν φάει προ πολού εκεί τα στελέχη και οι "ιδιοκτήτες", εγώ ότι δοκίμασα απο Αλιτεκ το μετάνοιωσα, τηλεφωνία, software, φορολογικό μηχανισμό.

Σε όλα είναι απαράδεκτοι

----------


## JimBss

> Λοιπόν, μετά από θαύμα κατάφερε ένας φίλος μου και επικοινώνησε με Altec.
> 
> Του είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί μέχρι αύριο, ανεξάρτητα από τα ακολουθούμενα τις 17/9 και αν δεν λυθεί θα μας δώσουν επιλογές για να φύγουμε από το δίκτυο τους ή κάποιες εναλλακτικές προτάσεις (ίσως τα κάνουν πλακάκια με άλλο isp) ... 
> 
> Για να δούμε...


Δε νομίζω να γίνει κάτι. Αφού δε τα βρήκαν σήμερα που ήταν τα ασφαλιστικά γιατί να τα βρούν αύριο;

----------


## konenas

Που είναι η ΕΕΤΤ;
Δεν θα έπρεπε να μας ειδοποιούσε για την κατάσταση αυτή;
Ποια είναι η δουλειά της; 
Να βάζει πρόστιμα μόνο;

----------


## lewton

> Δε νομίζω να γίνει κάτι. Αφού δε τα βρήκαν σήμερα που ήταν τα ασφαλιστικά γιατί να τα βρούν αύριο;


Γιατί θα πληρώσουν;

----------


## JimBss

> Γιατί θα πληρώσουν;


Μακάρι

----------


## manoulamou

> Που είναι η ΕΕΤΤ;
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να μας ειδοποιούσε για την κατάσταση αυτή;
> Ποια είναι η δουλειά της; 
> Να βάζει πρόστιμα μόνο;


Tο αλλο με τον τοτο το ξερετε;;; Ελπιζω να ειναι ρητορικες οι ερωτησεις ...  :Drunk:

----------


## no_logo

> Γιατί θα πληρώσουν;


γιατί να μην πληρώσουν σήμερα ενώ το πρόβλημα των συνδρομητών της ALTEC γιγαντώνεται;
μάλλον δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά και πάμε για κανόνι

----------


## koprodogis

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση λίγο Off topic.
> 
> Στο γραφείο έχω Forthnet double play στο ιδιόκτητό τους. Αν σετάρω εδώ στο σπίτι τους κωδικούς που έχω Αλτεκ ΑΡΥΣ , θα δουλέψει?
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας κάτι παρόμοιο?


Δυστυχως επειδη το ενα ειναι στο ιδιοκτητο και το αλλο μεσω ΑΡΥΣ δε γινεται αν μιλαγαμε και τα 2 με ΑΡΥΣ θα μπορουσες να το κανεις

----------


## makisathanos

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως σε αυτό το μπουρδελο-κράτος που ζούμε μπορεί κάποιος να πουλάει και να διαφημίζει μόνιμα κάτω του κόστους. 
Δεν υπάρχουν επιτροπές ανταγωνισμού, ΕΕΤΤ δικαιοσύνη κάτι τελος πάντων να προστατέψει τους ιθαγενείς;

----------


## manoulamou

Μονο ο ΟΤΕ λογω της κυριαρχης θεσης του στον τομεα
απαγορευεται να πουλαει κατω του κοστους ...
 :Thinking:  (και το κοστος τελικα σχετικο μεγεθος ειναι)

----------


## MessengerOfGood

"Σε ό,τι αφορά το ύψος των οφειλών, ο ΟΤΕ λέει πως ανέρχονται στα 20 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ η Altec αναγνωρίζει οφειλές 12,5 εκατ. ευρώ περίπου. " (από το www.in.gr)

Eίναι πολλά τα λεφτά...

----------


## Simos

Ωραία
Εχω κάνει αίτηση για Jetpack megabit από τις 14/07 και ακόμα περιμένω.. Τώρα φάνηκε το γιατί... :Thumb down:  Το καλό είναι ότι δεν έχει αποσυνδεθεί ακόμα ο προηγούμενος provider μου οπότε έχω τουλάχιστον ακόμα internet..

----------


## pelasgian

> Γιατί θα πληρώσουν;


Αν δεν το βάλεις στοίχημα, μπορείς να το πεις και αυτό.

----------


## a66fm

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=227150

----------


## no_logo

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως σε αυτό το μπουρδελο-κράτος που ζούμε μπορεί κάποιος να πουλάει και να διαφημίζει μόνιμα κάτω του κόστους. 
> Δεν υπάρχουν επιτροπές ανταγωνισμού, ΕΕΤΤ δικαιοσύνη κάτι τελος πάντων να προστατέψει τους ιθαγενείς;



η ΕΕΤΤ τους εξέθρεψε όλους αυτούς

----------


## Producer

> η ΕΕΤΤ τους εξέθρεψε όλους αυτούς


ξαναπέστο αυτό!

Κάτι ψέλλισε για ρύθμιση της αγοράς... Και μετά... «Ένιψε τας χείρας της»

Κατακαημένε Καταναλωτή...

Κανένα μπάρμπα έχουμε να διοριστούμε στην ΕΕΤΤ? Πέφτει πολύ "ενημερωμένο" "τρίψιμο" εκεί βλέπω!




> Ο ΟΤΕ προχώρησε σ’ αυτήν λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την κείμενη νομοθεσία και τηρώντας τις κανονιστικές υποχρεώσεις/δεσμεύσεις του, καθώς και τα προβλεπόμενα στο Υπόδειγμα Προσφοράς Διασύνδεσης (RIO). *Ενήμερη για τα προβλήματα* με την AltecTelecoms ήταν και η αρμόδια για την εποπτεία της ελληνικής τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς Ρυθμιστική Αρχή, *Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων* (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.).

----------


## JimBss

> "Σε ό,τι αφορά το ύψος των οφειλών, ο ΟΤΕ λέει πως ανέρχονται στα 20 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ η Altec αναγνωρίζει οφειλές 12,5 εκατ. ευρώ περίπου. " (από το www.in.gr)
> 
> Eίναι πολλά τα λεφτά...


7,5 μύρια διαφορά δε λύνεται σε μερικές μέρες οπότε ο σώζων ευτό σωθήτω

----------


## gtl

> 7,5 μύρια διαφορά δε λύνεται σε μερικές μέρες οπότε ο σώζων ευτό σωθήτω


Ωραία, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα 12 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, που αποδέχονται ότι χρωστάνε, γιατί δεν τα εξόφλησαν? Άλλο να πάνε στα δικαστήρια για χρηματικές διαφορές, έστω αυτού του ύψους, και άλλο να πηγαίνουν για χρηματικές διαφορές *και* 12 εκατομμύρια χρέη που παραδέχονται ότι... απλώς δεν πλήρωσαν!

----------


## emeliss

> Ωραία, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα 12 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, που αποδέχονται ότι χρωστάνε, γιατί δεν τα πλήρωσαν?


Πια 12; Τα 6 αν έδιναν, το θέμα δεν θα είχε δημιουργηθεί.

----------


## konenas

> Tο αλλο με τον τοτο το ξερετε;;; Ελπιζω να ειναι ρητορικες οι ερωτησεις ...


αχ manoulamou!

Λες να τα λέω σοβαρά;

Που να δούμε τα κανόνια του Ναβαρίνου!

ΕΕΤΤ και βλακείες ... Οι καρεκλοπόδαροι.

Μπράβο στην ΑΛΤΕΚ. Χρωστάω 20 εκ €, λέω ότι χρωστάω 12,5 , δεν τα δίνω και λέω ότι θα τα δώσω αργότερα (πότε :Wink:  Συγχρόνως ζητάω από κ. Μαρία να ξοφλήσει άμεσα τα 12,12 € γιατί θα την πάω στα δικαστήρια.

Μωρέ, καλά να πάθει. Καλά να πάθω και εγώ που είμαι πελάτης της.

----------


## no_logo

> Ωραία, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα 12 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, που αποδέχονται ότι χρωστάνε, γιατί δεν τα εξόφλησαν? Άλλο να πάνε στα δικαστήρια για χρηματικές διαφορές, έστω αυτού του ύψους, και άλλο να πηγαίνουν για χρηματικές διαφορές *και* 12 εκατομμύρια χρέη που παραδέχονται ότι... απλώς δεν πλήρωσαν!


γιατί δεν τα έχουν

Ευτυχώς που το θέμα προέκυψε τέλος Αυγούστου, οι εργαζόμενοι της ALTEC πρόλαβαν τουλάχιστον να κάνουν διακοπές χωρίς άγχος για την δουλειά τους

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως η καινουργια Διαφημιση με το σλογκαν  "Παλευουμε για το ... συμφερον σας"
ταιριαζει και στην καθε Altec με τιμες κοψοχρονια;
 :ROFL:

----------


## Producer

> γιατί δεν τα έχουν
> 
> Ευτυχώς που το θέμα προέκυψε τέλος Αυγούστου, οι εργαζόμενοι της ALTEC πρόλαβαν τουλάχιστον να κάνουν διακοπές χωρίς άγχος για την δουλειά τους


[edit]

Δυστυχώς, αυτοί την πληρώνουν πρώτοι τώρα και μετά όλοι οι άλλοι...

Και είπαμε... δε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ... κάποιοι άλλοι ίσως

----------


## ownagE_

> Ωραία
> Εχω κάνει αίτηση για Jetpack megabit από τις 14/07 και ακόμα περιμένω.. Τώρα φάνηκε το γιατί... Το καλό είναι ότι δεν έχει αποσυνδεθεί ακόμα ο προηγούμενος provider μου οπότε έχω τουλάχιστον ακόμα internet..


Ακριβώς τα ίδια κι εδώ (απο Ιούνιο).
Μου είπαν όμως ότι θα μου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα (αφού στείλω ενα fax).

----------


## firegarden

> Ακριβώς τα ίδια κι εδώ (απο Ιούνιο).
> Μου είπαν όμως ότι θα μου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα (αφού στείλω ενα fax).


Μπορεις να δωσεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες γιατι αυτο αφορα αρκετους απο εμας;

----------


## c4lex

Off Topic


		Κανένα νέο από την Altec έχουμε? Πάνω που με έπεισε μια κοπελίτσα στο τηλέφωνο να αναβαθμίσω την σύνδεσή μου σε 2Kbps, δεν τους πετυχαίνω στο τηλέφωνο... =[

----------


## manoulamou

Περαν αυτου ουδεν νεωτερον;
ΟΤΕ: Απερρίφθη η αίτηση της Altec Telecoms
το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών απέρριψε σήμερα την αίτηση της Altec [AICr.AT]  Telecoms 
για έκδοση προσωρινής διαταγής με στόχο την αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης
 που διέκοψε ο Οργανισμός την Παρασκευή 22/8/2008... 
 :Thinking:

----------


## maik

Κοιτα ρε τι χανει καποιος αν φυγει Σαβατοκυριακο εκδρομη :Razz: 
Περιπου 400 ποστ :Thrasher: 

Στα σοβαρα τωρα.

*Οταν η ΕΕΤΤ επιτρεπει να πουλανε οι εναλακτικοι οσο θελουν κατω του κοστους ειναι νομοτελεια οτι θα συμβουν τετοια φαινομενα.
*

----------


## manoulamou

Γιατι καλε μου ανθρωπε; Μια χαρα ηταν ...
Μαζι με την συνδεση σου εδιναν κι ενα αρνι IDO δωρεαν!
 :Razz:

----------


## c4lex

Off Topic


		Απ' ότι φαίνεται είμαι για άλλη εταιρεία. Και θα χάσω και την ευγενική κοπελίτσα που με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο από την Altec... =[
	


Προς το παρόν, νομίζω η dialup είναι ελάχιστα πιο γρήγορη από την σύνδεσή μου... xD 


.... Και δεν στείλαν ποτέ αρνί... =(


xD  :Laughing:

----------


## axi

Έτσι από περιέργεια, μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πόσους συνδρομητές 
έχει η ΑΛΤΕΚ είτε ADSL είτε τηλεφωνίας;

----------


## saint240881

εγώ ως καλώς μακάκας πήγα και πήρα 6μηνη απο 4νετ και συνδέομαι κανονικότατα στα 2mb με τέλεια pings κλπ... ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟταν αποφασίσουν να επαναφέρουν την αλτεκ θα βάλω και πάλι τους κωδικούς της στο ρουτερι. Δώξα το θεό το dslam και η σύνδεση μου με αυτό φαίνεται ανέπαφη.

----------


## slow

Ήταν αναμενόμενο δεν μπορούσε να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο για πολύ καιρό…

  Έχω σαν προεπιλογή κλήσεων την Altec εδώ και 6  μήνες και δεν έχω πληρώσει μία. (είχα και ποιο μπροστά παρόμοιο συμβόλαιο με την Altec) Όχι βέβαια ότι κάνω και καμιά «βαριά» χρήση του τηλεφώνου μου, αλλά χωρίς πάγιο μου δώσανε 3 ώρες αστικά –υπεραστικά + 30 λεπτά σε κινητά τον μήνα.

  Από την αρχή που μου πρότειναν το πρόγραμμα με προεπιλογή κλήσης τους είχα πεί ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει, διότι και τα τηλεφωνήματα που είχα στον Οτε δεν ξεπερνούσαν τα 8-9€ το δίμηνο. Και όμως επέμεναν «δεν θα θέλατε να μην πληρώνετε καθόλου και να έχετε και δωρεάν χρόνο μέχρι και σε κινητά?» και έτσι ξαναέβαλα προεπιλογή κλήσης.

  Αυτό που αναρωτιόμουν πάντα (και εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω) τα όσα τηλεφωνήματα έκανα εγώ και δεν μου χρεώνονταν, έστω τα 8-9€ που "έγραψα", η Altec θα πρέπει να τα πληρώσει στον οτε από την τσέπη της.
Αν έχει αρκετούς τέτοιους πελάτες σαν εμένα δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να μπεί μέσα?
  Αν δεν πέσεις δηλαδή στην λούμπα του δωρεάν χρόνου (όπως εγώ) και δεν «λιώσεις» το τηλέφωνο σου η Altec δεν μπορεί να έχει κέρδος. Πόσο καιρό μπορεί να αντέξει κάτι τέτοιο?

  Όταν η κοπέλα με ρώτησε τι τηλεφωνικός λογαριασμός μου έρχεται από τον οτε της είπα την αλήθεια, 8-9€. Άρα με το να δώσει σε κάποιον με τέτοιο λογαριασμό τόσο πολύ δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας σημαίνει μεγάλο ρίσκο για καθόλου κέρδος για την Altec.Παρόλα αυτά μου έκανε και καλύτερη προσφορά από την αρχική της.
  Αυτό για μένα σημαίνει ότι (δεν ξέρω για την Altec αλλά) η κοπέλα το μόνο που προσπαθούσε ήταν να «γράψει» κόσμο χωρίς να την ενδιαφέρει η "τηλεφωνική" του ποιότητα.
Επίσης και τις 2 φορές πρίν λήξει το συμβόλαιο (παρόλο που δεν πλήρωνα τίποτα) με παίρναν τηλέφωνο για να το ανανεώσουμε  :Whistle:  

  Εμ δεν θα μπείς έτσι μέσα μετά?

----------


## greatst

> εγώ ως καλώς μακάκας πήγα και πήρα 6μηνη απο 4νετ και συνδέομαι κανονικότατα στα 2mb με τέλεια pings κλπ... ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟταν αποφασίσουν να επαναφέρουν την αλτεκ θα βάλω και πάλι τους κωδικούς της στο ρουτερι. Δώξα το θεό το dslam και η σύνδεση μου με αυτό φαίνεται ανέπαφη.


πόσο το "μαλί"?  :Thinking:

----------


## ArChEaN

pwned rofl

----------


## alexnts

Οι "φημες" λενε να κανουμε υπομονη μεχρι την Τεταρτη..(οι συνδεδεμενοι στην Altec)
Ειδωμεν....

----------


## papail

> Οι "φημες" λενε να κανουμε υπομονη μεχρι την Τεταρτη..(οι συνδεδεμενοι στην Altec)
> Ειδωμεν....


Ακριβώς αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα:
Ότι αρκούμαστε στις φήμες.
Θα περίμενε κανείς από μία σοβαρή Εταιρεία να έχει ενημερώσει *ΗΔΗ* τους πελάτες της για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι .
Και εννοώ να ενημερώσει τους πελάτες της για το τι πρέπει να κάνουν , και όχι να βγάζει ανακοινώσεις και να τα χώνει στον ΟΤΕ μόνο..

----------


## alexnts

> Ακριβώς αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα:
> Ότι αρκούμαστε στις φήμες.
> Θα περίμενε κανείς από μία σοβαρή Εταιρεία να έχει ενημερώσει *ΗΔΗ* τους πελάτες της για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι .
> Και εννοώ να ενημερώσει τους πελάτες της για το τι πρέπει να κάνουν , και όχι να βγάζει ανακοινώσεις και να τα χώνει στον ΟΤΕ μόνο..


Εχεις δικιο.

----------


## thanar

Και από κει που τις τελευταίες μέρες υπήρχε μεν πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση της Altec, εδώ και καμιά ώρα ούτε η σύνδεση με το DSLAM δεν ανεβαίνει... LCP down! Κλείνουν σιγά-σιγά οι βάνες του OTE...

----------


## hunder

> Εχεις δικιο.


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τόσα χρόνια στο τέλος εμείς την πληρώνουμε την νύφη.
Και να σκεφτείτε ότι πριν ένα μήνα έφυγα από την forthnet γιατί από τον Μάιο που 
έβαλε το ιδιόκτητο στην Καβάλα σερνότανε.Παρεπιπτώντως εξακολουθεί να σέρνεται. :Thumb down:

----------


## conrad

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση άσχετου;  :Embarassed: 

  Εμείς που έχουμε ΟΤΕ τηλεφωνία και Altec ιντερνέτ (με ΑΡΥΣ), μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε μια οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση ADSL internet από κάποιον provider, να βάλουμε τα στοιχεία στο router και να συνδεθούμε  ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## guzel

σαφεστατα ,παρτε ντεμο

η αλτεκ θα παει για ασφαλιστικα μετρα και θα ζητησει αποζημιωσεις απο τον οτε

----------


## Producer

> Δε νομίζω να γίνει κάτι. Αφού δε τα βρήκαν σήμερα που ήταν τα ασφαλιστικά γιατί να τα βρούν αύριο;





> η αλτεκ θα παει για ασφαλιστικα μετρα και θα ζητησει αποζημιωσεις απο τον οτε


Γιατί, περίμενε κανείς πραγματικά το Δικαστήριο σήμερα να έβγαζε διαφορετική απόφαση?
Για εμένα τα πράγματα ήταν ξεκάθαρα απο τη Παρασκευή και πάρα πολύ δύσκολα.

Εάν το Δικαστήριο δικαίωνε την Altec σήμερα θα άνοιγαν οι ασκοί του Αιόλου: Απαιτήσεις για ζημιές κάθε είδους (εμπορικής και επιχειρηματικής), υπαιτιότητα για τη πτώση της μετοχής και χίλια άλλα δύο...

Άρα και το αποτέλεσμα στις 17/09 είναι 99,99% σίγουρο πλέον...

1 είναι το ζητούμενο... εάν μέχρι τη Παρασκευή (το αργότερο) δεν υπάρξει λύση... όλος ο όμιλος κινδυνεύει... Μεγάλες εταιρείες, μεγάλες φουρτούνες... (βλέπε Πουλιάδης, PC Systems κλπ)

----------


## panteraz

> Και από κει που τις τελευταίες μέρες υπήρχε μεν πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση της Altec, εδώ και καμιά ώρα ούτε η σύνδεση με το DSLAM δεν ανεβαίνει... LCP down! Κλείνουν σιγά-σιγά οι βάνες του OTE...


Παιδιά το ίδιο ακριβώς και σε μένα! Έπεσε τελείως η σύνδεση! ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΟΣ Η ΑΛΤΕΚ! 

 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

(πείτε για το demo, για πόσο καιρό μπορούμε να πάρουμε, απο πού; πως πάω σε connx αν θελήσω :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> σαφεστατα ,παρτε ντεμο
> 
> η αλτεκ θα παει για ασφαλιστικα μετρα και θα ζητησει αποζημιωσεις απο τον οτε


πήγε και έχασε,   

κρίμα για την Αλτεκ,  αλλά καιρός  να έχουμε πλεόν  μια σωστή αγόρα  και όχι μια αγόρα  που δεν πλήρωνει

----------


## emeliss

Εγώ παραμένω αισιόδοξος ότι θα βρεθεί λύση (δηλ. θα τα σκάσει η altec στον οτε)

----------


## no_logo

@ guzel

είναι κρίμα το αντι ΟΤΕ μίσος σου να σε βάζει σε σύμπλευση με τσαμπατζήδες απατεώνες

----------


## maik

Ασφαλιστικα μετρα= προσορινη αναστολη μιας δικαοπραξιας μεχρι να εκδικαστει η υποθεση απο κανονικο δικαστηριο.

----------


## Producer

> Ασφαλιστικα μετρα= προσορινη αναστολη μιας δικαοπραξιας μεχρι να εκδικαστει η υποθεση απο κανονικο δικαστηριο.


Και πιστεύεις ότι θα εκδικαστεί υπέρ της Altec? (ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο κατα τη γνώμη μου)
Θα γίνει χαμός... Μέχρι και το τελευταίο eurocent που έχασε η μετοχή θα απαιτήσει τότε (άσε τις άλλες θετικές και αποθετικές ζημιές)
Δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται αυτό...
Άλλωστε δεν έχει και σοβαρό πάτημα... (ολόκληρο το ιστορικό δείχνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι 100% καλυμμένος, ακόμα και απο ΕΕΤΤ)

----------


## guzel

> @ guzel
> 
> είναι κρίμα το αντι ΟΤΕ μίσος σου να σε βάζει σε σύμπλευση με τσαμπατζήδες απατεώνες


πλακα κανεις προφανως.
για ρωτα τους συνδρομητες της αλτεκ που δεν εχουν υπηρεσιες απο την παρασκευη. πρακτικες "νταβατζιλικι" πρεπει να τελειωνουν..ιντερνετ πουλαει ο οτε οπως ειπα σε προηγουμενο ποστ λιγη ευαισθησια και υπευθυνοτητα για ολους τους χρηστες. δεν μπορει οποτε θελει να κατεβαζει διακοπτες.ορθος τον κατηγορει η αλτεκ 

Στα «μουγκά» 80.000 σπίτια


Χωρίς τηλέφωνο έχει μείνει από την Παρασκευή το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των περίπου 80.000 συνδρομητών της ALTEC, αντιμετωπίζοντας παράλληλα μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις στις συνδέσεις με το διαδίκτυο. Η ταλαιπωρία οφείλεται στην απόφαση του ΟΤΕ να «κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες» λόγω χρεών της εταιρείας. Τα προβλήματα αναμένεται να οξυνθούν σήμερα λόγω της αύξησης των χρηστών που επιστρέφουν από τις διακοπές.



Οι δύο εταιρείες ανταλλάσσουν ανακοινώσεις με αλληλοκατηγορίες, ενώ σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η ALTEC ετοιμάζεται να ζητήσει αναστολή της διαπαραγμάτευσης της μετοχής της στο Χρηματιστήριο, καθώς και της Microland, που επίσης ανήκει στον όμιλό της.


@Producer μην παρεις και ορκο.. η αλτεκ δεν εδειχνε να ειχε προβληματα επιβιωσης.αυτο που της εκανε ο οτε ειναι καταστροφικο

----------


## tasos_x

Στήν Ελλάδα όλα γίνονται τελικά!τι να πει κανείς? Εγώ πιστέυω ότι πρέπει να κλείσει ο ΟΤΕ μια για πάντα ΕΛΕΟΣ πια τόσα χρόνια εκμετάλευση γι' αυτο δεν πάμε μπρόστα σαν χώρα!!Και που ιδιοτικοποιήθηκε τι έγινε? Μια ζωή ξεζουμίζει τον ελληνικό λαό!! Φτάνει πιά! Ξυπνίστε και μην σας πουλάνε φούμαρα!!!

----------


## maik

> Και πιστεύεις ότι θα εκδικαστεί υπέρ της Altec? (ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο κατα τη γνώμη μου)
> Θα γίνει χαμός... Μέχρι και το τελευταίο eurocent που έχασε η μετοχή θα απαιτήσει τότε (άσε τις άλλες θετικές και αποθετικές ζημιές)
> Δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται αυτό...
> Άλλωστε δεν έχει και σοβαρό πάτημα... (ολόκληρο το ιστορικό δείχνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι 100% καλυμμένος, ακόμα και απο ΕΕΤΤ)


Μα εκδικαστηκε ηδη και εχασε η altec.

----------


## lewton

> Αν δεν το βάλεις στοίχημα, μπορείς να το πεις και αυτό.





> γιατί να μην πληρώσουν σήμερα ενώ το πρόβλημα των συνδρομητών της ALTEC γιγαντώνεται;
> μάλλον δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά και πάμε για κανόνι


O άνθρωπος αναρωτήθηκε γιατί μπορεί να περιμένει κανείς ότι θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα και του έδωσα μια πιθανή ελπίδα.
Αν πάντως δεν πληρώσουν ως αύριο το μεσημέρι, τότε δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## lifeof29

τι καλά που θα ήταν αν ορισμένοι που έχουν altec να σταματούσαν να κατεβάζουν οτιδήποτε γιατί πιστεύω ότι όση έχουν την αρρώστια του download  και εγώ την εχω ,ακόμα και τώρα κάτι θα προσπαθούν να κατεβάσουν.
 να μπορούσαμε τουλάχιστον να βλέπαμε καμιά σελίδα στο νετ

----------


## emeliss

> δεν μπορει οποτε θελει να κατεβαζει διακοπτες


Σωστό αυτό. Αλλά δεν το κάνει. Φυσικά και δεν κατέβασε διακόπτες την πρώτη μέρα του χρέους. Πέρασαν μήνες, πολλοί μήνες με συνεχείς συναντήσεις. Αποτέλεσμα μηδέν. Κάπου ο κόμπος φτάνει στο χτένι.

----------


## Producer

> @Producer μην παρεις και ορκο.. η αλτεκ δεν εδειχνε να ειχε προβληματα επιβιωσης.αυτο που της εκανε ο οτε ειναι καταστροφικο


Συμφωνώ.  Για εμένα, ήταν όμως λάθος της εταιρείας που έδωσε τα δικαιώματα.

Το έγραψα κι εγώ από τη πρώτη στιγμή ότι το χτύπημα ήταν απίστευτα σοβαρό.
Δεν περίμενα όμως να αφήσουν τις μετοχές της μητρικής και της άλλης θυγατρικής ξεκρέμαστες με τίποτα... !!!
Πολύ κουλά πράγματα...

Μη ξεχνάμε και τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα 6μήνου που πρέπει να ανακοινωθούν μέσα στην εβδομάδα...

----------


## sdikr

> πλακα κανεις προφανως.
> για ρωτα τους συνδρομητες της αλτεκ που δεν εχουν υπηρεσιες απο την παρασκευη. πρακτικες "νταβατζιλικι" πρεπει να τελειωνουν..ιντερνετ πουλαει ο οτε οπως ειπα σε προηγουμενο ποστ λιγη ευαισθησια και υπευθυνοτητα για ολους τους χρηστες. δεν μπορει οποτε θελει να κατεβαζει διακοπτες.ορθος τον κατηγορει η αλτεκ 
> 
> Στα «μουγκά» 80.000 σπίτια
> 
> 
> Χωρίς τηλέφωνο έχει μείνει από την Παρασκευή το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των περίπου 80.000 συνδρομητών της ALTEC, αντιμετωπίζοντας παράλληλα μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις στις συνδέσεις με το διαδίκτυο. Η ταλαιπωρία οφείλεται στην απόφαση του ΟΤΕ να «κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες» λόγω χρεών της εταιρείας. Τα προβλήματα αναμένεται να οξυνθούν σήμερα λόγω της αύξησης των χρηστών που επιστρέφουν από τις διακοπές.
> 
> 
> ...



O OTE τι φταίει;
χωρίς τηλέφωνο εμείνε ο κόσμος γιατί ο παρόχος τους  δεν εκάνε αυτό που επρέπε,   
η ταλαιπωρία δεν είναι στον ΟΤΕ,  είναι σε αυτά που κουβάλανε στο κεφάλι τους οι της altec

Μιλάμε για *ΧΡΕΗ*
Θα επρέπε να το είχε κάνει απο ποιο νωρίς 
Εγώ ξέρω οτι ο δικός μου προμηθευτής αν δεν τον πλήρωσω  μεσά σε 3 μήνες απλά μου κόβει τα πάντα,    μα καλά πως τολμαει,  με τι δικαιώμα

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στήν Ελλάδα όλα γίνονται τελικά!τι να πει κανείς? Εγώ πιστέυω ότι πρέπει να κλείσει ο ΟΤΕ μια για πάντα ΕΛΕΟΣ πια τόσα χρόνια εκμετάλευση γι' αυτο δεν πάμε μπρόστα σαν χώρα!!Και που ιδιοτικοποιήθηκε τι έγινε? Μια ζωή ξεζουμίζει τον ελληνικό λαό!! Φτάνει πιά! Ξυπνίστε και μην σας πουλάνε φούμαρα!!!


Φουμαρα κάποιος αλλός σας πουλάει και όχι ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## lewton

> Μα εκδικαστηκε ηδη και εχασε η altec.


*Θεωρητικά* το γεγονός ότι έχασε την αίτηση για προσωρινή απαγόρευση της διακοπής των κυκλωμάτων της μέχρι την εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης δε σημαίνει ότι θα χάσει και στην εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης.
*Στην πράξη* μάλλον θα φάνηκε ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει δίκιο, αλλιώς θα τον υποχρέωναν να επαναφέρει τα κυκλώματα μέχρι την εκδίκαση.

----------


## lifeof29

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση άσχετου; 
> 
>   Εμείς που έχουμε ΟΤΕ τηλεφωνία και Altec ιντερνέτ (με ΑΡΥΣ), μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε μια οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση ADSL internet από κάποιον provider, να βάλουμε τα στοιχεία στο router και να συνδεθούμε  ?


παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι γι αυτό που ρωτάει ο φίλος ας απαντήσει με ενδιαφέρει και μένα

----------


## papail

> πλακα κανεις προφανως.
> για ρωτα τους συνδρομητες της αλτεκ που δεν εχουν υπηρεσιες απο την παρασκευη. πρακτικες "νταβατζιλικι" πρεπει να τελειωνουν..ιντερνετ πουλαει ο οτε οπως ειπα σε προηγουμενο ποστ λιγη ευαισθησια και υπευθυνοτητα για ολους τους χρηστες. δεν μπορει οποτε θελει να κατεβαζει διακοπτες.ορθος τον κατηγορει η αλτεκ 
> 
> Στα «μουγκά» 80.000 σπίτια
> 
> 
> Χωρίς τηλέφωνο έχει μείνει από την Παρασκευή το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των περίπου 80.000 συνδρομητών της ALTEC, αντιμετωπίζοντας παράλληλα μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις στις συνδέσεις με το διαδίκτυο. Η ταλαιπωρία οφείλεται στην απόφαση του ΟΤΕ να «κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες» λόγω χρεών της εταιρείας. Τα προβλήματα αναμένεται να οξυνθούν σήμερα λόγω της αύξησης των χρηστών που επιστρέφουν από τις διακοπές.
> 
> 
> ...





> Στήν Ελλάδα όλα γίνονται τελικά!τι να πει κανείς? Εγώ πιστέυω ότι πρέπει να κλείσει ο ΟΤΕ μια για πάντα ΕΛΕΟΣ πια τόσα χρόνια εκμετάλευση γι' αυτο δεν πάμε μπρόστα σαν χώρα!!Και που ιδιοτικοποιήθηκε τι έγινε? Μια ζωή ξεζουμίζει τον ελληνικό λαό!! Φτάνει πιά! Ξυπνίστε και μην σας πουλάνε φούμαρα!!!


Helloooooooo

όλα αυτά που γράφετε είναι ξεπερασμένα.
Το δικαστήριο *ΕΓΙΝΕ*, 
και η ΑLTEC τα *έχασε* τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα

----------


## no_logo

> παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι γι αυτό που ρωτάει ο φίλος ας απαντήσει με ενδιαφέρει και μένα


ναι μπορείς σίγουρα
ακομα καλή λύση είναι και οι κάρτες (αν κυκλοφορούν ακόμα) τουλάχιστον μέχρι να δεις που θα πάει το πράγμα

----------


## sdikr

> παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι γι αυτό που ρωτάει ο φίλος ας απαντήσει με ενδιαφέρει και μένα



Δυστήχως  ο μόνος που ξέρω να δίνει μονό σύνδεση  Internet  ήταν η altecnet

----------


## no_logo

> η ΕΕΤΤ ειχε ενημερωθει? οφειλε να ειχε ενημερωθει? μιλαμε για αναστατωση χιλιαδων συνδρομητων


Σαφώς είχε ενημερωθεί
να διαβάζεις τα δελτία τύπου όλων και όχι μόνο της ALTEC

----------


## emeliss

> η ΕΕΤΤ ειχε ενημερωθει? οφειλε να ειχε ενημερωθει? μιλαμε για αναστατωση χιλιαδων συνδρομητων


ναι, είχε ενημερωθεί.

διάβασες καθόλου τις ανακοινώσεις;;;;;

----------


## maik

> Σαφώς είχε ενημερωθεί
> να διαβάζεις τα δελτία τύπου όλων και όχι μόνο της ALTEC


Στα ανεκδοτα πρεπει να παει αυτο.

----------


## papail

> η ΕΕΤΤ ειχε ενημερωθει? οφειλε να ειχε ενημερωθει? μιλαμε για αναστατωση χιλιαδων συνδρομητων
> 
> 
> 
> κανε μπεεεεεεεεεε


Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ, ναι.

*ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙ.*

Τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα δεν τον έχει διαψέυσει όυε η ALTEC  ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ.

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΟΤΕ

----------


## guzel

> ναι, είχε ενημερωθεί.
> 
> διάβασες καθόλου τις ανακοινώσεις;;;;;


εφοσον ειχε ενημερωθει και δεν εκανε τπτ να περιμενει συντομα ο οτε την λυπητερη  :Laughing:  :One thumb up: 

@maik49 η δε μωρια μαλιστ αδελφη της πονηριας εφυ

----------


## Producer

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε...

3 Σενάρια:

1) Μαζεύει ότι μετρητό και εγγυήσεις υπάρχουν η Altec και τα καταθέτει στον ΟΤΕ που ανοίγει τα μπουριά άμεσα (μέσα στα επόμενα 24ώρα)
2) Επεμβαίνει αγοραστής/επενδυτής και καλύπτει το (1) άμεσα
3) Δεν υπάρχει δεκάρα τσακιστή και καταρρέει το σύστημα εντελώς

Για εμένα, το (1) δεν παίζει... Το (2) έχει κάποιες πιθανότητες... Για να δούμε... (υπάρχει άλλο σενάριο?)

----------


## sdikr

> εφοσον ειχε ενημερωθει και δεν εκανε τπτ να περιμενει συντομα ο οτε την λυπητερη


Απο που και ως που;

----------


## lifeof29

> ναι μπορείς σίγουρα
> ακομα καλή λύση είναι και οι κάρτες (αν κυκλοφορούν ακόμα) τουλάχιστον μέχρι να δεις που θα πάει το πράγμα


πια κάρτα να πάρω και πως μπορώ να προμηθευτώ demo από κάποιο πάροχο

----------


## emeliss

> εφοσον ειχε ενημερωθει και δεν εκανε τπτ να περιμενει συντομα ο οτε την λυπητερη


Λίγη σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει...

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ...
> 1)Μαζεύει ότι μετρητό και εγγυήσεις υπάρχουν η Altec και τα καταθέτει στον ΟΤΕ που ανοίγει τα μπουριά άμεσα (μέσα στα επόμενα 24ώρα)
> ... 
> Για εμένα, το (1) δεν παίζει..


Μα η Altec δεν έλεγε πως απλά ήθελε μερικές ακόμα μέρες για να μαζέψει τα λεφτά; Αν υποψιαστώ ότι έλεγε ψέματα θα χάσω κάθε ιδέα...

----------


## Producer

> Μα η Altec δεν έλεγε πως απλά ήθελε μερικές ακόμα μέρες για να μαζέψει τα λεφτά; Αν υποψιαστώ ότι έλεγε ψέματα θα χάσω κάθε ιδέα...


Συγνώμη τώρα... Πιστεύεις ότι η διοίκηση δεν γνώριζε το πρόβλημα επακριβώς?

Δεν νομίζω ότι πιστεύεις ότι το μάθανε μαζί με όλους τους άλλους τη Πέμπτη που τους ήρθε το ultimatum...

Εδώ και μήνες είχαν προειδοποίηση ξεκάθαρη.  Βάλανε και τις τράπεζες μπροστάρηδες στις διαπραγματεύσεις που σήκωσαν τα χέρια ψηλά (βλέπεις είναι καλυμμένες σε περίπτωση Ναβαρόνε)

Εάν υπήρχε φως στο τούνελ γιατί δεν προχωρήσανε σήμερα σε αποπληρωμή?  Μήπως επειδή είναι παχιές οι μύγες τον Αύγουστο?

2 μήνες και βάλε ξέρανε τη σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης.  Εάν υποτιμήσατε τα δεδομένα είναι άξιοι της μοίρας τους σαν διοίκηση.  Ωραίους συμβούλους έχουν  :Smile: 

Δικό μου συμπέρασμα: Δεν υπάρχει άμεσο φως στο τούνελ.  Το (1) δε παίζει... (απο την ανακοίνωση της Altec διαβάζω: "Ο Ο.Τ.Ε. εν τέλει επιχειρεί να αποτρέψει οποιαδήποτε δυνατότητα της εταιρείας μας να αποπληρώσει τα οφειλόμενα, ενώ *ακυρώνει κάθε προσπάθεια να εξοφληθεί* και ο ίδιος")

----------


## panteraz

Ρε παιδιά σταματήστε να μαλώνετε μεταξύ σας για χαζομάρες. Το θέμα πλέον είναι ότι 80.000 σπίτια έμειναν χωρίς ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ! Σήμερα το απόγευμα τελείωσαν όλα. Έκλεισε ΤΕΛΟΣ, δεν σέρνετε απλά...

Σας παρακαλώ όποιος ξέρει ας μας προτείνει ενναλακτικές λύσεις να φύγουμε από ΑΛΤΕΚ.

----------


## xmperop1

> Ρε παιδιά σταματήστε να μαλώνετε μεταξύ σας για χαζομάρες. Το θέμα πλέον είναι ότι 80.000 σπίτια έμειναν χωρίς ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ! Σήμερα το απόγευμα τελείωσαν όλα. Έκλεισε ΤΕΛΟΣ, δεν σέρνετε απλά...
> 
> Σας παρακαλώ όποιος ξέρει ας μας προτείνει ενναλακτικές λύσεις να φύγουμε από ΑΛΤΕΚ.


CONN-X απλά και γρήγορα και χωρίς χρέη. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Producer

> Ρε παιδιά σταματήστε να μαλώνετε μεταξύ σας για χαζομάρες. Το θέμα πλέον είναι ότι 80.000 σπίτια έμειναν χωρίς ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ! Σήμερα το απόγευμα τελείωσαν όλα. Έκλεισε ΤΕΛΟΣ, δεν σέρνετε απλά...
> 
> Σας παρακαλώ όποιος ξέρει ας μας προτείνει ενναλακτικές λύσεις να φύγουμε από ΑΛΤΕΚ.





> Τώρα θα σου έλεγα και εγώ τίποτα άλλα έχε χάρη... Έχουμε τον πόνο μας έχουμε και τον κάθε άσχετο να μας λέει τις βλακείες του.
> 
> Πάντως η κατάσταση είναι άσχημη.. Σέρνεται απίστευτα σε σχέση με πριν.. Ελπίζω να τα πληρώσουν... Μέχρι τώρα κανένα παράπονο δεν είχα γμτ.. Ποιος μας μάτιαξε...


Συζητάμε τη κατάσταση γενικότερα... Εσύ το μόνο που σκέφτεσαι είναι η ΠΑΡΤΗ σου!
Όλα τα άλλα είναι "άσχετα", "βλακείες" και "χαζομάρες", έτσι?

----------


## kalicatzaros

Καταναλωτής είναι ο οποίος έχει μείνει χωρίς υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες έχει πληρώσει. Δεν τον ενδιαφέρει το αν θα επιβιώσει η Altec άλλα τι θα κάνει αυτός που έχει μείνει χωρίς internet δηλαδή το κακό που είναι?

----------


## emeliss

> Ρε παιδιά σταματήστε να μαλώνετε μεταξύ σας για χαζομάρες. Το θέμα πλέον είναι ότι 80.000 σπίτια έμειναν χωρίς ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ! Σήμερα το απόγευμα τελείωσαν όλα. Έκλεισε ΤΕΛΟΣ, δεν σέρνετε απλά...
> 
> Σας παρακαλώ όποιος ξέρει ας μας προτείνει ενναλακτικές λύσεις να φύγουμε από ΑΛΤΕΚ.


Ποιός μαλώνει;;; Οι λέξεις χάνουν το νόημα τους.

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω για το που θα πας.

Προς το παρόν πουθενά. ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ.

----------


## pt3

Δυστυχώς άμεσες εναλλακτικές μάλλον δεν υπάρχουν, εκτος ίσως από την κάρτα netkey της forthnet αλλα με 10€ για 50 ώρες με 2 mbit πρόσβαση, λίγο τσουχτερό. Πάντως επειδή πολύ ενδιαφέρονται αν καποιος γνωρίζει κατι αλλό ας ρίξει καμια ιδέα.

Για την Αλτεκ τωρα δεν τα βλέπω πολύ καλά με βάση αυτα που χρωστάει στον ΟΤΕ αλλα και με αυτά που χρωστάει στους πελάτες της από ΗΔΗ προπληρωμένες συνδρομές (Το αφεντικό δεν τρελαθηκε απλα ηθελε μετρητά  :Smile: ) το μέλλον φαινετε δυσκολο.
 Ας ελπίσουμε να βρεθεί κάποια λύση

----------


## emeliss

> Δυστυχώς άμεσες εναλλακτικές μάλλον δεν υπάρχουν, εκτος ίσως από την κάρτα netkey της forthnet αλλα με 10€ για 50 ώρες με 2 mbit πρόσβαση, λίγο τσουχτερό. Πάντως επειδή πολύ ενδιαφέρονται αν καποιος γνωρίζει κατι αλλό ας ρίξει καμια ιδέα.


Ούτε οι κάρτες θα βοηθήσουν αν δεν έχουν σύνδεση με το dslam. Πολλοί λένε πως από σήμερα δεν συγχρονίζουν καν με το dslam. Οπότε προσοχή.

----------


## gtl

Δηλαδή πλέον μιλάμε και για ενδεχόμενο χρεωκοπίας της Altec Telecoms?

----------


## emeliss

> Συγνώμη τώρα... Πιστεύεις ότι η διοίκηση δεν γνώριζε το πρόβλημα επακριβώς?


Εγώ δεν έχω δικαίωμα να κάνω μια πλάκα;;;
Στο τέλος έπρεπε να βάλω:  :ROFL:

----------


## Producer

> Δυστυχώς άμεσες εναλλακτικές μάλλον δεν υπάρχουν[...]





> CONN-X απλά και γρήγορα και χωρίς χρέη.


 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  χεχεχε  :One thumb up:

----------


## panteraz

> Ποιός μαλώνει;;; Οι λέξεις χάνουν το νόημα τους.
> 
> Εγώ ένα έχω να πω για το που θα πας.
> 
> Προς το παρόν πουθενά. ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ.


Σύγνώμη φίλε μου αλλά το Ιντερνετ το χρειάζομαι! Πλέον έχω μείνει χωρίς και μπαίνω από τον γείτονα μου (του έχω γίνει βάρος). Πως να κρατήσω την ψυχραιμία μου; Που πλήρώνω και έχω μείνει χωρίς; 

Οσο για σένα Producer σου εύχομαι να μην πάθεις τίποτα παρόμοιο. Έξω από τον χορό καλά τα λές... Όλοι φιλόσοφοι γινόμαστε εκ του ασφαλούς...

----------


## kalicatzaros

> Δηλαδή πλέον μιλάμε και για ενδεχόμενο χρεωκοπίας της Altec Telecoms?


Αν δεν αναλάβει κάποιος τα χρέη είναι πολύ πιθανό  :Smile:  κάτι σαν την Sparknet στο μεγαλύτερο  :Smile:  αν και ο όμιλος altec είναι τεράστιος.. κανείς δεν ξέρει..

----------


## Rightman

Όταν έκλεισε η Sparknet τους πελάτες της, τους πείρε άλλος πάροχος. Ελπίζω να γίνει αυτό και γρήγορα.

----------


## lifeof29

> CONN-X απλά και γρήγορα και χωρίς χρέη.


ανάλυσε το λίγο σε παρακαλώ η στείλε μου pm με την διαδικασία αναλυτικά έχω αοριστου 1024 /256 altec telecoms  A.Ρ.Υ.Σ ΟΤΕ

----------


## kalicatzaros

> Όταν έκλεισε η Sparknet τους πελάτες της, τους πείρε άλλος πάροχος. Ελπίζω να γίνει αυτό και γρήγορα.


Άργησε να γίνει αυτό όμως  :Smile:  εγώ προσωπικά γλύτωσα 60 Ευρώ τότε :P

----------


## thanar

Τα dslam άρχισαν να συγχρονίζουν και πάλι, επιστρέψαμε στο καθεστός του συρσύματος. Δε νομίζω να απενεργοποιηθούν τόσο άμεσα και τα dslam, επομένως αν κάποιος καταφύγει σε λύση demo ή κάρτας, πιστεύω πως θα τον καλύψει τουλάχιστον μέχρι να οριστικοποιηθεί η κατάσταση.

Κατά τα άλλα, ευτυχώς που στις πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά ξεκλείδωτα WiFis, καθώς επίσης και τόσα CONNEX με το default password! Μήπως τελικά να μην κάνω καινούρια σύνδεση, παρά να κολλήσω ένα repeater στο τζάμι;

----------


## dimitris_74

το θεμα ειναι οτι η αλτεκ εχει πουλησει παρα πολλα πακετα διετη με pc Που εδινε σε προσφορα, 
δεν νομιζω να βρεθει ευκολα καποιος να παρει τους πελατες που εχουν προπληρωσει ηδη 2 χρονια συνδρομης και να τους ζητησει να ξαναπληρώσουν

----------


## panteraz

> ανάλυσε το λίγο σε παρακαλώ η στείλε μου pm με την διαδικασία αναλυτικά έχω αοριστου 1024 /256 altec telecoms  A.Ρ.Υ.Σ ΟΤΕ


Και εγώ το ίδιο έχω...

----------


## gtl

> Αν δεν αναλάβει κάποιος τα χρέη είναι πολύ πιθανό  κάτι σαν την Sparknet στο μεγαλύτερο  αν και ο όμιλος altec είναι τεράστιος.. κανείς δεν ξέρει..


Nομίζω ότι, όπως λες κι εσύ, η διαφορά στην τάξη μεγέθους είναι τεράστια. Μάλλον θα είναι το μεγαλύτερο "κανόνι" στον χώρο μέχρι σήμερα, αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

Μακάρι να αποπληρώσουν τα χρέη τους, αν και ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι πώς μπορούν να το κατορθώσουν όταν πουλούσαν με τόσο μεγάλη ζημιά, για τέτοιο χρονικό διάστημα. Η απώλεια είναι ότι χάνεται ο μόνος ISP που συνέχιζε να ανταγωνίζεται τον ΟΤΕ στο bitstream δίκτυο, δίνοντας συνδέσεις ΑΡΥΣ μέχρι και 24mbps. Aλλά ο ανορθολογισμός "κυνηγώ τους πελάτες πουλώντας κάτω του κόστους" τέτοια αποτελέσματα δίνει. Κρίμα, πρώτα απ'όλα για τους εργαζόμενους και για τους πελάτες.

----------


## no_logo

> Οσο για σένα Producer σου εύχομαι να μην πάθεις τίποτα παρόμοιο. Έξω από τον χορό καλά τα λές... Όλοι φιλόσοφοι γινόμαστε εκ του ασφαλούς...


μα γιατί να την πάθει;
η altec και όχι μόνο αυτή ήταν μετοχή υψηλού ρισκου
Ας πρόσεχε ο τυφλωμένος πελάτης με μόνο κριτήριο την τιμή

Πριν χρόνια είχα κάνει ασφάλεια αμαξιού ετήσια στην astra
Μετά από 2 μήνες έκλεισε αφήνοντας με στα κρύα του λουτρού. 
Εγώ πήγα γυρεύοντας που δελεάστικα από την τιμή
Ας πρόσεχα
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την altec

----------


## Producer

> Οσο για σένα Producer σου εύχομαι να μην πάθεις τίποτα παρόμοιο. Έξω από τον χορό καλά τα λές... Όλοι φιλόσοφοι γινόμαστε εκ του ασφαλούς...





> μα γιατί να την πάθει;




Off Topic


		Τη πάτησα στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν... μην ανησυχείτε... Ανατρέξτε στα παλιότερα μηνύματα στο sub-forum 4νετ... Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο αλλά η ταλαιπωρία ήταν τεράστια

7 μήνες χωρίς ούτε καν τηλέφωνο!!! Με 4 καταγγελίες χωρίς αποτέλεσμα... γύρισα ΟΤΕ και είδα άσπρη μέρα... σου πιάνει το πωπό αλλά παίζει..  Τελικά αποδέχθηκε η 4νετ τη πλήρη ευθύνη της αλλά εγώ έφαγα τη χλαπάτσα...

Επίσης, άλλο φιλοσοφίες και άλλο βρισιές...

Είμαι ενάντια των εναλλακτικών? Όχι...
Είμαι ενάντια στους αεριτζήδες παντός είδους και σε όσους τους "υποστηρίζουν" (βλέπε ΕΕΤΤ)? You bet!

----------


## slow

Και αν τελικά «στραβώσει» η δουλειά και δεν πληρώσει η Altec υπάρχει περίπτωση να αποζημιωθούν οι συνδρομητές που έχουν προπληρώσει πακέτα ή απλός θα κλαίνε τα λεφτά τους. Μπορεί να υποχρεωθεί η Altec να τους αποζημιώσει?

----------


## baskon

Οι μονοι χαμενοι παντως σε όλη την υπόθεση είναι όσοι εκαναν συνδεση στην Αλτεκ το προηγουμενο τετραμηνο οι οποιοι εχουν προπληρωσει τα λεφτά για 7 μηνες και όσοι αγορασαν ido τώρα πρόσφατα.
Οι υπολοιποι είτε έτσι είτε αλλιως αλλάζουν παροχο και τελειωσε.
Το καλυτερο για μενα θα ήταν να είχαν διακοπει κάποια λίγα κυκλώματα σαν προειδοποιησει αρχικά ώστε να μη μεινουν με απελπιστικά αργό ίντερνετ όλοι αλλά να έχουν τουλαχιστον 2-3 mbit και μετά απο κανα διμηνο αν δεν ειχε ανταποκριθει η Αλτεκ να κοβονταν τα υπολοιπα.
Ή να εβγαζε καποια ανακοινωση ο Οτε3 μηνες πριν  ότι η Αλτεκ ,και όχι κάποια εταιρια που δε κατονομαζεται ξεκαθαρα ,χρωσταει και κινδυνευει να τις κλεισει τα κυκλωματα ωστε να προστατευτουν όσοι σκεφτονταν να βάλουν ιντερνετ με 10 ευρω το μήνα

----------


## guzel

ρε παιδια δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κλεισει η αλτεκ ημαρτον


@panteraz στην θεση σου θα βολευομουν με ενα ντεμο η μια προπληρωμενη καρτα οπως netkey κλπ.. δεν θα αργησει να μπει τελος σ αυτη την ιστορια. εσυ αποφασιζεις ,

@emeliss η ιστορια με τα δικαστηρια δεν εληξε ,απλα το δικαστηριο αποφασισε να μην ανοιξουν τα κυκλωματα , δεν σημαινει ομως οτι ο ομιλος αλτεκ δεν θα επιχηρισει να ζητησει αποζημιωσεις.

δεν μπορει η εεττ να ειναι θεατης και να αφηνει στη μοιρα τους χιλιαδες συνδρομητες ενω εχει ενημερωθει μηνες απο τον οτε ,οπως λεει  :Thinking: . εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καποιος θα φαει την λυπητερη και αυτος πιστευω οτι θα ειναι ο οτε.. σε αντιθετη περιπτωση την απολυτη ευθυνη της καταστασης την εχει η ΕΕΤΤ.

Η ΕΕΤΤ εστειλε ποτε προειδοποιηση στην altec για την πληρωμη του χρεους ?!! εδωσε εγκριση για να κατεβασει ο οτε τον διακοπτη ?! ελπιζω να παρει θεση συντομα η εεττ

----------


## badtoyz

Ρε παιδιά κι εγώ που αγόρασα καινούργιο πακέτο jetpack megabit για ν' ανανεώσω τη σύνδεση μου στην altec χωρίς διακοπή της υπάρχουσας και τους έχω στείλει ήδη τα χαρτιά πριν απο 2 εβδομάδες, τι να κάνω; Απ' ότι φαίνεται το πράγμα, θα πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα και αυτές τις μέρες εμείς οι συνδρομητές της altec, άλλοι έχουμε και άλλοι δεν έχουμε καθόλου internet. Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη, περιοχή Σταυρούπολης, σέρνετε και με το ζόρι μπορώ και κάνω post εδώ. Εκτιμώ οτί υπάρχει κατανόηση έως ένα σημείο αλλά μη ξεχνάμε πως τελικά εμείς οι πελάτες της altec αυτές τις μέρες είμαστε οι τελικοί αποδέκτες ενός προβλήματος με το οποίο δεν έχουμε καμία σχέση, δεν το γνωρίζαμε και οι παροχές που δίνονται δεν είναι αυτές που αντιστοιχούν στο ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΠΟΣΟ που έχουμε καταβάλει. Επίσης, εκτιμώ πως στη θέση που είναι η altec αυτή τη στιγμή, θα έπρεπε να είχε δώσει κάποιες εξηγήσεις πέρα από τις ανακοινώσεις και τα δελτία τύπου, για να δώσει στους πελάτες της μια ιδέα για το που θα κινηθούν τα πράγματα. Οποιδήποτε επικοινωνία μαζί της για το τι θα γίνει, έχει ως αποτέλεσμα μια αόριστη απάντηση που σε μπερδεύει ακόμα περισσότερο. Έχουν υποχρέωση να δώσουν εξηγήσεις και όχι να καθόμαστε να κάνουμε εικασίες για το που θα πάνε τα πράγματα. Η αιτία όλης αυτής της παρωδίας που συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι μία: η άγνοια κάθε Έλληνα που δεν γνωρίζει τα δικαιώματα του σε διάφορους τομείς και ιδιαίτερα στο internet, με αποτέλεσμα να τρώει στη μάπα παροχές που δεν ανταποκρίνονται στα χρήματα που έχει πληρώσει! Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όποιον γνωρίζει πέντε πράγματα για το τι επιλογές έχουμε εμείς οι συνδρομητές της altec με βάση το πως οδεύουν τα πράγματα, να μας ενημερώσει μπας και καταφέρουμε τίποτα.

----------


## lifeof29

> CONN-X απλά και γρήγορα και χωρίς χρέη.


χωρίς χρέη? δηλαδή? εχω αορίστου altec 1024/256 ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ

α χωρίς χρέη ο οτε

----------


## Producer

> Ή να εβγαζε καποια ανακοινωση ο Οτε3 μηνες πριν  ότι η Αλτεκ ,και όχι κάποια εταιρια που δε κατονομαζεται ξεκαθαρα ,χρωσταει και κινδυνευει να τις κλεισει τα κυκλωματα ωστε να προστατευτουν όσοι σκεφτονταν να βάλουν ιντερνετ με 10 ευρω το μήνα


Επίσημη ανακοίνωση δεν θα μπορούσε να βγάλει πιστεύω... θα ήταν ενάντια σε κάθε δεοντολογία. (τα γράψαμε αυτά πιο πριν)

Προειδοποίησε όμως με "διαρροές" στο τύπο (see link) στις *02/07/2008*:




> Προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή, υπάρχει δεύτερος πάροχος ο οποίος βρίσκεται στο στόχαστρο, οποίος εμφανίζει ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές ύψους 12 εκατ. ευρώ. Για τον τελευταίο, σύμφωνα με στελέχη του ΟΤΕ, είχε ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία διακοπής των κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης, αλλά τελικά δεν συνεχίστηκε καθώς κατάφερε να πετύχει αναστολή της απόφασης μέσω αίτησης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων. Τώρα η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ αναμένει την τελική απόφαση του δικαστηρίου για να προχωρήσει στη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων


Επίσης απο όσα διαβάζουμε, ο ΟΤΕ το τελευταίο μήνα δεν ενεργοποιούσε νέες αιτήσεις που ερχόντουσαν απο telecoms...  Ξεκάθαρα μηνύματα...

----------


## hunder

> παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι γι αυτό που ρωτάει ο φίλος ας απαντήσει με ενδιαφέρει και μένα


Μέχρι και αυτήν την στιγμή ναι.Μπορείς να συνδεθείς και με καλές ταχύτητες.Αλλά για πόσο
διάστημα θα κρατήσει?

........Auto merged post: hunder πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι γι αυτό που ρωτάει ο φίλος ας απαντήσει με ενδιαφέρει και μένα


Μέχρι και αυτήν την στιγμή ναι.Μπορείς να συνδεθείς και με καλές ταχύτητες.Αλλά για πόσο
διάστημα θα κρατήσει?

----------


## emeliss

> Η ΕΕΤΤ εστειλε ποτε προειδοποιηση στην altec για την πληρωμη του χρεους ?!! εδωσε εγκριση για να κατεβασει ο οτε τον διακοπτη ?! ελπιζω να παρει θεση συντομα η εεττ


H EETT δεν είναι δικαστήριο. Θα έπρεπε να ελέγχει την αγορά (από την στιγμή που η αγορά δεν αυτορυθμίζεται ακόμα). Ο ρόλος της όμως έχει περιοριστεί στο να ελέγχει τον ΟΤΕ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θεωρώ πως τον τελευταίο λόγο τον έχει η δικαιοσύνη και όχι η ΕΕΤΤ. Αλλιώς θα είχε πάρει θέση.

----------


## Hwoarang

Να ρωτησω. Με το i-call τι γινεται? Τέλος και αυτο?

----------


## Producer

> Να ρωτησω. Με το i-call τι γινεται? Τέλος και αυτο?


Δεν νομίζω να τελείωσε τίποτα ακόμη... Όλα παίζουν αλλά "αργά"...
Υπομονή για τα επόμενα 24ώρα...

----------


## verbo

> Να ρωτησω. Με το i-call τι γινεται? Τέλος και αυτο?


Μέχρι στιγμής εμένα το i-call δουλεύει κανονικότατα...  :Thinking:

----------


## FSHOPAXD

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10008375
για τις κάρτες netkey, αλλα δεν ξέρω εαν θα παίξουν πάνω από τις ΑΡΥΣ και τα DSLAM της A.T.

----------


## citizen78

> Επίσης, εκτιμώ πως στη θέση που είναι η altec αυτή τη στιγμή, θα έπρεπε να είχε δώσει κάποιες εξηγήσεις πέρα από τις ανακοινώσεις και τα δελτία τύπου, για να δώσει στους πελάτες της μια ιδέα για το που θα κινηθούν τα πράγματα. Οποιδήποτε επικοινωνία μαζί της για το τι θα γίνει, έχει ως αποτέλεσμα μια αόριστη απάντηση που σε μπερδεύει ακόμα περισσότερο. Έχουν υποχρέωση να δώσουν εξηγήσεις και όχι να καθόμαστε να κάνουμε εικασίες για το που θα πάνε τα πράγματα.


Πολυ σωστά ! Το πιο απαραδεκτο είναι οτι δεν ενημερώνει τους πελατες της με ειλικρίνια και υπευθυνότητα . Το να βρεθει καποια εταιρεία σε "ταμειακή δυσχερεια" ισως μπορεις να δείξεις καποια κατανόηση - αλλά να σε γραφει και να μην ενημερώνει δείχνει το πραγματικό - αχρηστο- πρόσωπο

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Δυστήχως  ο μόνος που ξέρω να δίνει μονό σύνδεση  Internet  ήταν η altecnet


Οχι υπάρχουν και οι συνδρομές Fastinternet της Forthnet χωρίς ΑΡΥΣ , αλλα δεν θυμάμαι κόστη , ανοιγουν άμεσα εντός 24 ωρών το πολύ.

----------


## sculper

αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα το τι θα γίνει.
σήμερα κάποιοες ώρες δεν λειτουργούσε η προεπιλογή...και έπρεπε να βάζω 1777, άσε που δεν λειτουργούσε ο συναγερμός.

για νετ.....σαν isdn είναι η ταχύτητα...


επίσης.....αναρωτιέμαι...θα χάσουμε τα χρήματα του χρόνου που έχουμε προπληρώσει???

----------


## panteraz

Οι NetKey δουλεύουν κανονικά, το έχω δοκιμάσει. Αλλά και των 10 ευρώ να πάρεις που είναι για 40 ώρες, πρέπει να κλείνεις το Ρούτερ για να μην τελείωσει η ώρα. 

Τώρα, μία πολύ απλή ερώτηση σε όποιον ξέρει:

Αν εγώ θέλω να πάω σε Connx τι πρέπει να κάνω; Πρέπει να κόψω την σύνδεση της ΑΛΤΕΚ και μετά να πάω ΟΤΕ; Πάω κατευθείαν στον ΟΤΕ και τα κάνει όλα αυτός (διακοπή κτλ); Πόσο θα μείνω χωρίς ίντερνετ;;;

----------


## papail

> αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα το τι θα γίνει.
> σήμερα κάποιοες ώρες δεν λειτουργούσε η προεπιλογή...και έπρεπε να βάζω 1777, άσε που δεν λειτουργούσε ο συναγερμός.
> 
> για νετ.....σαν isdn είναι η ταχύτητα...
> 
> 
> επίσης.....αναρωτιέμαι...θα χάσουμε τα χρήματα του χρόνου που έχουμε προπληρώσει???


Σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα , 
μόνο η ALTEC μπορεί να σου απαντήσει.
Πράγμα που έπρεπε να είχε κάνει ΗΔΗ.

----------


## no_logo

> Αν εγώ θέλω να πάω σε Connx τι πρέπει να κάνω; Πρέπει να κόψω την σύνδεση της ΑΛΤΕΚ και μετά να πάω ΟΤΕ; Πάω κατευθείαν στον ΟΤΕ και τα κάνει όλα αυτός (διακοπή κτλ); Πόσο θα μείνω χωρίς ίντερνετ;;;



παίρνεις το 134 
τα κανονίζει όλα ο επόμενος πάροχος, αν και καλό θα είναι όταν ενεργοποιηθείς να στείλεις αίτημα διακοπής στην ALTEC.

----------


## Kanibalos

Μπαμ ακουω και βλεπω την συνδεση να βυθιζεται στα ρηχα νερα της PSTN....Μιας και εχασε τα ασφαλιστικα(αναμενωμενο) θελω να πιστεψω οτι θα πληρωσει...Αλλα δεν το βλεπω,και γω δεν την παλευω αλλο να μου σπαει την μια ωριτσα χαλαρωση μετα απο 8-14 ωρες δουλειας. Εχω ALTEC αοριστου 2MB/s και σταθερο ΟΤΕ(Εμεινε γιατι δεν ειναι στο ονομα μου).Αν θα μπορουσε καποιος που ξερει την διαδικασια να συνταξει μια προχειρη,αιτηση διακοπης και να μου την στειλει,θα το εκτιμουσα δεωντος...Aν και ΟΤΕ-hater βλεπω να πηγαινω εκει!!!!Ολοι οι αλλοι θα φανε μπιστολιες η δεν εχουν καλες υπηρεσιες.ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

----------


## kalicatzaros

Μην ξεχνάμε και ένα τεράστιο δάνειο που είχε πάρει η altec για την ανάπτυξη της. Τι έγινε αυτό;

----------


## Producer

> Μην ξεχνάμε και ένα τεράστιο δάνειο που είχε πάρει η altec για την ανάπτυξη της. Τι έγινε αυτό;


Αναφέρεσαι στην ένταξη στο αναπτυξιακό απο τα λεφτά του Δημοσίου (δικά σου και δικά μου...)?

ή στην αναχρηματοδότηση των δανείων?

Ίσως και τα 2 έγιναν... τρισδιάστατες μπουρμπουλήθρες ?



 :Very Happy:

----------


## lifeof29

Αν θα μπορουσε καποιος που ξερει την διαδικασια να συνταξει μια προχειρη,αιτηση διακοπης και να μου την στειλει,θα το εκτιμουσα  και εγω 
εχω αλτεκ αοριστου ΑΡΥΣ Οτε 1024/256

----------


## kalicatzaros

Πάντως ακόμα και να γλυτώσει πόσους πελάτες έχει ήδη χάσει;

----------


## lewton

> Μέχρι στιγμής εμένα το i-call δουλεύει κανονικότατα...


Εφόσον είσαι σε Forthnet, λογικό είναι να δουλεύει.

----------


## Producer

> Μην ξεχνάμε και ένα τεράστιο δάνειο που είχε πάρει η altec για την ανάπτυξη της. Τι έγινε αυτό;





> Αναφέρεσαι στην ένταξη στο αναπτυξιακό απο τα λεφτά του Δημοσίου (δικά σου και δικά μου...)?
> ή στην αναχρηματοδότηση των δανείων?





> Την 18/10/2007 η εταιρία προχώρησε στη σύναψη κοινού μη μετατρέψιμου ομολογιακού δανείου ύψους 62,000,000 ευρώ . Η σύναψη του ομολογιακού δανείου έγινε με σκοπό την αναχρηματοδότηση του υφιστάμενου ομολογιακού δανείου και του βραχυπρόθεσμου τραπεζικού δανεισμού . Η διάρκεια του δανείου αυτού είναι έξι χρόνια και η αποπληρωμή του θα γίνεται σε εξαμηνιαίες δόσεις





> Η έγκριση από το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης, στην ALTEC TELECOMS, επένδυσης ποσού 33 εκατομ Ευρώ, με επιχορήγηση ποσού 10 εκατομ. Ευρώ, για την ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητων τηλεπικοινωνιακών υποδομών Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης σε Τοπικό Βρόγχο (LLU). Οι εργασίες υλοποίησης του εν λόγω έργου ξεκίνησαν ήδη από το τέλος του 2007


Source: Altec annual report

----------


## kalicatzaros

Στον κουβά τα λεφτά μας. Απορώ πάντως με τι κριτήρια δίνει έγκριση το υπουργείο ανάπτυξης. Εκτός και αν η τρύπα αυτήν δημιουργήθηκε μέσα σε έναν μήνα  :Thumb down:

----------


## hunder

> Μην ξεχνάμε και ένα τεράστιο δάνειο που είχε πάρει η altec για την ανάπτυξη της. Τι έγινε αυτό;


Μην ξεχνάμε και πόσα φάγανε οι αγαπητοί συνεταίροι με την εισαγώγη της altec και του alter στο χρηματιστήριο
Ε καλά μετά τα χωρίσανε!!!!!
Βάλτε και τα 62000000.Έτσι για να σχηματίσετε άποψη για το δούλεμα που μας ριχνουν και για το πόσο τους 
νοιάζει αν εγώ και σεις έχουμε internet και αν θα πάρουμε πίσω κάποια ηθική αποζημίωση για την ταλαιπορία 
που μας υποβάλουν.Είμαι σίγουρος πως γι αυτούς τα 10000000 είναι τίποτα αλλά είναι να μάθεις μια φορά 
να τρως.Μετά............

----------


## maik

ΠΟσες φορες θα το πουμε εδω μεσα;
Οποιος εχει σαν μονο κριτηριο την τιμη πρεπει να περιμενει και τα αναλογα. Γιατι κλαψουριζετε συνεχως;

----------


## Producer

> Στον κουβά τα λεφτά μας. Απορώ πάντως με τι κριτήρια δίνει έγκριση το υπουργείο ανάπτυξης. Εκτός και αν η τρύπα αυτήν δημιουργήθηκε μέσα σε έναν μήνα


Θα ήταν πράγματι ενδιαφέρον να δούμε ένα report απο το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης όσον αφορά τη πορεία της συγκεκριμένης επένδυσης που εγκρίθηκε μάλιστα και απο το υπουργείο Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών και εντάχθηκε στο Αναπτυξιακό Νόμο 3299/2004...

Το business plan το 2007 έλεγε για: "Σύμφωνα με την πορεία των εργασιών, οι οποίες ήδη βρίσκονται σε πλήρη εξέλιξη, η Altec Telecoms θα είναι σε θέση να προσφέρει ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες, μέσω ιδιόκτητων υποδομών σε επιλεγμένες περιοχές της Αττικής στο τέλος του *2007*, ενώ από τα μέσα του 2008 η εταιρία θα διευρύνει την παροχή των υπηρεσιών στην Θεσσαλονίκη και στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα"




> Έτσι για να σχηματίσετε άποψη για το δούλεμα που μας ριχνουν και για το πόσο τους νοιάζει αν εγώ και σεις έχουμε internet και αν θα πάρουμε πίσω κάποια ηθική αποζημίωση για την ταλαιπορία που μας υποβάλουν.Είμαι σίγουρος πως γι αυτούς τα 10000000 είναι τίποτα αλλά είναι να μάθεις μια φορά να τρως.Μετά............


Δεν είναι κι εύκολα τα πράγματα... Το ρευστό είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί...




> Κίνδυνος ρευστότητας: Ο κίνδυνος ρευστότητας συνίσταται στην ενδεχόμενη αδυναμία του Ομίλου να εκπληρώσει τις χρηματοοιοκονομικές του υποχρεώσεις κατά τη λήξη τους. Η προσέγγιση του Ομίλου για τη διαχείριση της ρευστότητας είναι η διασφάλιση επαρκών ταμειακών διαθεσίμων και πιστωτικών ορίων με συνεργαζόμενες τράπεζες ώστε να διασφαλίζεται η εκπλήρωση των υποχρεώσεων κατά τη λήξη τους τόσο υπό συνήθεις όσο και υπό δύσκολες συνθήκες χωρίς να υφίσταται μη αποδεκτές ζημίες ή να *διακυβεύεται η φήμη* του

----------


## kalicatzaros

> Θα ήταν πράγματι ενδιαφέρον να δούμε ένα report απο το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης όσον αφορά τη πορεία της συγκεκριμένης επένδυσης που εγκρίθηκε μάλιστα και απο το υπουργείο Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών και εντάχθηκε στο Αναπτυξιακό Νόμο 3299/2004...
> 
> Το business plan το 2007 έλεγε για: "Σύμφωνα με την πορεία των εργασιών, οι οποίες ήδη βρίσκονται σε πλήρη εξέλιξη, η Altec Telecoms θα είναι σε θέση να προσφέρει ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες, μέσω ιδιόκτητων υποδομών σε επιλεγμένες περιοχές της Αττικής στο τέλος του *2007*, ενώ από τα μέσα του 2008 η εταιρία θα διευρύνει την παροχή των υπηρεσιών στην Θεσσαλονίκη και στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα"


Όχι αναφορά για την συγκεκριμένη επιχορήγηση αλλά ούτε γραμμή δεν θα δεις  :Wink:

----------


## hunder

> ΠΟσες φορες θα το πουμε εδω μεσα;
> Οποιος εχει σαν μονο κριτηριο την τιμη πρεπει να περιμενει και τα αναλογα. Γιατι κλαψουριζετε συνεχως;


Προσωπικά δεν κλαψουρίζω αλλά έχω μια απορία.Τι πρέπει να κάνεις σ αυτήν την χώρα για να πας φυλακή?
Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει φάει πολλά εκατομύρια κι όμως εξακολουθεί να μας εμπαίζει με τις ευλογίες ποιών άραγε?Κι εμείς εδώ καθόμαστε και μαλώνουμε αν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.Τελικά πάντα θα ισχύει το ρητό "είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Αρη".Στο τελος όλα θα κουκουλωθούν,όλοι τους θα την βολέψουν μια χαρά και όπως πάντα εμείς θα αναρωτιώμαστε τι δεν πήγε καλά και θα τα βάζουμε με την τύχη μας.Και είμαι σίγουρος πως κάποιος θα βρεθεί να τους εξαγοράσει και ω τι παράξενο πάλι θα βγάλουνε λεφτά.
Αλήθεια αφού πάνε για κλείσιμο ποιά κορόιδα αγοράζουν μετοχές τώρα που γκρεμίζονται?Σκεφτείται που θα πάει η τιμη μόλλις ανακοινωθεί επενδύτης που ενδιαφέρεται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boupas

Τελικά όπως όλα δείχνουν πάλι ο καταναλωτής είναι αυτός που θα την πληρώσει. Η ευθύνη αναμφίβολα βαραίνει και τις τρεις πλευρές (Altec-OTE-EETT) γιατί τελικά τίποτα δε λειτουργεί σωστά. 

Πως επετράπη το χρέος να φτάσει σε τόσο μεγάλα νούμερα χωρίς να παρέμβει κανείς ; 
Γιατί ο ΟΤΕ ύστερα από τόσο μεγάλη ανοχή δίνει 24 ώρες τελεσίγραφο και κατεβάζει με το έτσι θέλω τους διακόπτες ; 
Άκουστηκε η άποψη ότι, αφού η Altec είναι χρεωμένη, καλώς ο ΟΤΕ έκλεισε τους διακόπτες. Θα συμφωνούσα απόλυτα αν δεν επρόκειτο για ένα κοινωνικό αγαθό που επηρεάζει άμεσα ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της κοινωνίας.
Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που εξαρτώνται από το Internet και χωρίς καμία προστασία και ειδοποίηση μένουν εκτεθειμένοι. Η ροή των πληροφοριών στην εποχή μας είναι ισάξια με το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, το νερό και τις μετακινήσεις. 
Πρώτη προτεραιότητα έπρεπε να δοθεί στον καταναλωτή, να υπήρχε ενημέρωση για την κατάσταση και ένα διάστημα εύλογο ώστε να μπορούσε ο καθένας να επιλέξει διαφορετικό πάροχο σε περίπτωση που δεν λυνόταν η οικονομική διαφορά. 
Διαφανείς διαδικασίες και όχι αποφάσεις που αφήνουν ξεκρέμαστους 80.000 συνδρομητές. 
Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ, αφού αποφάσισε να κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες, έπρεπε να εξασφαλίσει στους 80.000 συνδρομητές ότι θα έχουν την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία μέχρι να λυθεί δικαστικά η διαφορά ή να επιλέξουν άλλο πάροχο, διότι η ευθύνη βαραίνει και τις δυο πλευρές.

Ελλάδα η χώρα της ασυδωσίας και της ατιμωρησίας...

----------


## maik

> Διαφανείς διαδικασίες και όχι αποφάσεις που αφήνουν ξεκρέμαστους 80.000 συνδρομητές. 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ, αφού αποφάσισε να κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες, έπρεπε να εξασφαλίσει στους 80.000 συνδρομητές ότι θα έχουν την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία μέχρι να λυθεί δικαστικά η διαφορά ή να επιλέξουν άλλο πάροχο, διότι η ευθύνη βαραίνει και τις δυο πλευρές.
> 
> Ελλάδα η χώρα της ασυδωσίας και της ατιμωρησίας...


Οι συνδρομητες-πελατες  ειναι της Altec οχι του ΟΤΕ.  Αν το μπακαλικο της γειτονιας σου χρωσταει τους προμηθευτες του θα του κανουν κατασχεση και συ θα υποχρεωθεις να περπατας 5 τετραγωνα για να βρεις μακαρονια.

----------


## Producer

> Πως επετράπη το χρέος να φτάσει σε τόσο μεγάλα νούμερα χωρίς να παρέμβει κανείς ;


Όταν η ΕΕΤΤ λέει με άλλα λόγια: Ζήτω η ασυδοσία, πουλάτε και κάτω του κόστους άμα λάχει για να φτιάξετε συνδρομητική βάση...

Αδιαφορεί εάν ο κάθε πάροχος θέτει σε κίνδυνο τη βιωσιμότητα του και κατά συνέπεια όλους τους άλλους (υπαλλήλους, προμηθευτές, πελάτες)




> Γιατί ο ΟΤΕ ύστερα από τόσο μεγάλη ανοχή δίνει 24 ώρες τελεσίγραφο και κατεβάζει με το έτσι θέλω τους διακόπτες ;


Γιατί του έδωσε το δικαίωμα.  Το τελεσίγραφο είναι η τελική λύση.  Πιστεύω ότι εξάντλησε όλα τα περιθώρια και κάποιοι συνεχίζατε να τον εμπαίζουν... 




> Άκουστηκε η άποψη ότι, αφού η Altec είναι χρεωμένη, καλώς ο ΟΤΕ έκλεισε τους διακόπτες. Θα συμφωνούσα απόλυτα αν δεν επρόκειτο για ένα κοινωνικό αγαθό που επηρεάζει άμεσα ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της κοινωνίας.


Κοινωνικό αγαθό που προσφέρεται απο μια Α.Ε. και πρέπει να πληρώνεται.
Εάν δε πληρώσεις το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ θα σου κόψει το ρεύμα, το ίδιο και με το νερό...
Υπάρχουν και όρια στο φέσι και τον εμπαιγμό...




> Πρώτη προτεραιότητα έπρεπε να δοθεί στον καταναλωτή, να υπήρχε ενημέρωση για την κατάσταση και ένα διάστημα εύλογο ώστε να μπορούσε ο καθένας να επιλέξει διαφορετικό πάροχο σε περίπτωση που δεν λυνόταν η οικονομική διαφορά. 
> Διαφανείς διαδικασίες και όχι αποφάσεις που αφήνουν ξεκρέμαστους 80.000 συνδρομητές. 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ, αφού αποφάσισε να κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες, έπρεπε να εξασφαλίσει στους 80.000 συνδρομητές ότι θα έχουν την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία μέχρι να λυθεί δικαστικά η διαφορά ή να επιλέξουν άλλο πάροχο, διότι η ευθύνη βαραίνει και τις δυο πλευρές.
> 
> Ελλάδα η χώρα της ασυδωσίας και της ατιμωρησίας...


Ο ΟΤΕ άλλαξε στάση... τέρμα τα δίφραγκα... δεν χρειάζεται να "εξασφαλίσει" τίποτα... *Δεν είναι (πλέον) η Μητέρα Τερέσα των τηλεπικοινωνιών* !

----------


## boupas

> Οι συνδρομητες-πελατες  ειναι της Altec οχι του ΟΤΕ.  Αν το μπακαλικο της γειτονιας σου χρωσταει τους προμηθευτες του θα του κανουν κατασχεση και συ θα υποχρεωθεις να περπατας 5 τετραγωνα για να βρεις μακαρονια.


Αφενός αν δε φάω μια μέρα μακαρόνια και φάω φασολάκια δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, αν φυσικά δεχτούμε ότι υπάρχει η παραμικρή περίπτωση σύγκρισης με το παράδειγμα που έφερες.

Αφετέρου οι προμηθευτές μακαρονιών είναι πολλοί και όχι ένας, οπότε ο μπακάλης δε θα ήταν τόσο αφελής ώστε να χρωστάει ταυτόχρονα σε όλους λεφτά.

Τέλος, οι προμηθευτές του μπακάλη, αν είχαν Super Market απέναντι δικό τους και πουλούσαν τα ίδια πράγματα, δε θα είχαν πρόβλημα προτού κλείσουν το μπακάλικο να φερθούν λίγο γενναιόδωρα σε μένα για να ψωνίζω μακαρόνια από αυτούς αργότερα...


@Producer 

Αν είχα αφήσει απλήρωτο λογαριασμό στην Altec, ευχαρίστως να μου κόψουνε τη σύνδεση, όπως θα έκανε και η ΔΕΗ αν δεν πλήρωνα το λογαριασμό μου. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπάρχει μια αντιδικία ανάμεσα σε δυο εταιρείες και θίγομαι εγω σαν καταναλωτής που είμαι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις μου. 
Το σφάλμα του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι τιμωρεί εμένα σαν καταναλωτή, τη στιγμή που κυνηγάει την Altec. Και όπως είπα και παραπάνω, μην συγκρίνουμε όλα τα αγαθά με τα ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά. Υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει μια κοινωνική πολιτική και όπως δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να κλείνει ένα δρόμο επειδή έχει αντιδικία με τον εργολάβο που τον έφτιαξε, έτσι και 80000 άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να μένουν ξεκρέμαστοι από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.

----------


## kanenas3

> Οι συνδρομητες-πελατες  ειναι της Altec οχι του ΟΤΕ.  Αν το μπακαλικο της γειτονιας σου χρωσταει τους προμηθευτες του θα του κανουν κατασχεση και συ θα υποχρεωθεις να περπατας 5 τετραγωνα για να βρεις μακαρονια.


Γενικά ο ΟΤΕ έχει δίκιο αλλά θα μπορούσε να έχει λίγο διαφορετική πολιτική. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να φτάσει το χρέος στα 20εκατ. με 2 εταιρίες για να δράσει. Έτσι φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί ως νταβατζής αφήνοντας τα χρέη να συσσωρεύονται και όταν κρίνει ότι τον συμφέρει κατεβάζει το διακόπτη. Ας βρούνε μια διαδικασία με την ΕΕΤΤ όπου όταν το χρέος ξεπερνάει τα 2-3εκατ. να ξεκινάνε η διαβουλεύσεις και αν αποτύχουν να ενημερώνεται το κοινό.

Με τον τρόπο αυτό ο ΟΤΕ θα γλιτώνει τα φέσια, οι εναλλακτικοί θα καταλάβουν ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να λειτουργούν σε βάρος του ΟΤΕ και ο καταναλωτής θα ξέρει τι του γίνεται. Αν τώρα κάποιος ξέρει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και πάει και κάνει 2ετές συμβόλαιο...ε τα θελε και τα παθε.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αλήθεια.. Δεν είδα στα "Τελευταία Νέα" στην ιστοσελίδα της Altec να αναφέρεται η απόφαση του δικαστηρίου..

----------


## Producer

> Αν είχα αφήσει απλήρωτο λογαριασμό στην Altec, ευχαρίστως να μου κόψουνε τη σύνδεση, όπως θα έκανε και η ΔΕΗ αν δεν πλήρωνα το λογαριασμό μου. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπάρχει μια αντιδικία ανάμεσα σε δυο εταιρείες και θίγομαι εγω σαν καταναλωτής που είμαι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις μου. 
> Το σφάλμα του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι τιμωρεί εμένα σαν καταναλωτή, τη στιγμή που κυνηγάει την Altec. Και όπως είπα και παραπάνω, μην συγκρίνουμε όλα τα αγαθά με τα ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά. Υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει μια κοινωνική πολιτική και όπως δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να κλείνει ένα δρόμο επειδή έχει αντιδικία με τον εργολάβο που τον έφτιαξε, έτσι και 80000 άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να μένουν ξεκρέμαστοι από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.


Να συμφωνήσω...

Ποιός όμως ορίζει τη κοινωνική πολιτική?
Μήπως οι ίδιοι που ξεπουλήσανε τον ΟΤΕ και δεν μπορούν να τον "μαζέψουν" τώρα?
Όταν τον παραδίδουν στα χέρια αδυσώπητων επαγγελματιών που το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι το κέρδος, όλα τα άλλα πάνε περίπατο.
Αυτό λέω... οι καιροί άλλαξαν.  Όσο πιο γρήγορα το συνειδητοποιήσουμε τόσο καλύτερα για όλους.

Παλιότερα φωνάζαμε ότι ΟΤΕ = δημόσιο = ωχ αδελφισμός = ξάπλα

Τώρα, ζητάμε πιο "κοινωνικό" χαρακτήρα όταν έχει εξελιχθεί σε full καπιταλιστικό μαγαζί?

Ps: Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, είμαι υπέρ του σωστού ιδιωτικού χαρακτήρα του ΟΤΕ και της εξυγίανσης γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει καλύτερος... Θα βγούμε offtopic όμως...

----------


## ironfist

> η ΕΕΤΤ τους εξέθρεψε όλους αυτούς


Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι......
Ανέξάρτητες αρχές και τρίχες κατσαρές.

*Spoiler:*




			(δεν μου επιτρέπει η ανατροφή μου να πώ αυτό που σκέφτομαι)  :Razz: 




........Auto merged post: ironfist πρόσθεσε 30 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> H EETT δεν είναι δικαστήριο. Θα έπρεπε να ελέγχει την αγορά (από την στιγμή που η αγορά δεν αυτορυθμίζεται ακόμα). Ο ρόλος της όμως έχει περιοριστεί στο να ελέγχει τον ΟΤΕ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θεωρώ πως τον τελευταίο λόγο τον έχει η δικαιοσύνη και όχι η ΕΕΤΤ. Αλλιώς θα είχε πάρει θέση.


+100




> Προσωπικά δεν κλαψουρίζω αλλά έχω μια απορία.Τι πρέπει να κάνεις σ αυτήν την χώρα για να πας φυλακή?
> Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει φάει πολλά εκατομύρια κι όμως εξακολουθεί να μας εμπαίζει με τις ευλογίες ποιών άραγε?Κι εμείς εδώ καθόμαστε και μαλώνουμε αν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.Τελικά πάντα θα ισχύει το ρητό "είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Αρη".Στο τελος όλα θα κουκουλωθούν,όλοι τους θα την βολέψουν μια χαρά και όπως πάντα εμείς θα αναρωτιώμαστε τι δεν πήγε καλά και θα τα βάζουμε με την τύχη μας.Και είμαι σίγουρος πως κάποιος θα βρεθεί να τους εξαγοράσει και ω τι παράξενο πάλι θα βγάλουνε λεφτά.
> Αλήθεια αφού πάνε για κλείσιμο ποιά κορόιδα αγοράζουν μετοχές τώρα που γκρεμίζονται?Σκεφτείται που θα πάει η τιμη μόλλις ανακοινωθεί επενδύτης που ενδιαφέρεται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Με τις ευλογίες ενός ασόβαρου κράτους και μιας ανεξάρτητης αρχής που όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο emeliss το μόνο που κοιτάει είναι να προσπαθεί να παρουσιάσει μια ανταγωνιστική -στα λόγια- αγορά όπου μπορεί να δραστηροποιηθεί ο κάθε τυχάρπαστος...




> Γενικά ο ΟΤΕ έχει δίκιο αλλά θα μπορούσε να έχει λίγο διαφορετική πολιτική. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να φτάσει το χρέος στα 20εκατ. με 2 εταιρίες για να δράσει. Έτσι φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί ως νταβατζής αφήνοντας τα χρέη να συσσωρεύονται και όταν κρίνει ότι τον συμφέρει κατεβάζει το διακόπτη. Ας βρούνε μια διαδικασία με την ΕΕΤΤ όπου όταν το χρέος ξεπερνάει τα 2-3εκατ. να ξεκινάνε η διαβουλεύσεις και αν αποτύχουν να ενημερώνεται το κοινό.
> 
> Με τον τρόπο αυτό ο ΟΤΕ θα γλιτώνει τα φέσια, οι εναλλακτικοί θα καταλάβουν ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να λειτουργούν σε βάρος του ΟΤΕ και ο καταναλωτής θα ξέρει τι του γίνεται. Αν τώρα κάποιος ξέρει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και πάει και κάνει 2ετές συμβόλαιο...ε τα θελε και τα παθε.


Αυτό θα ήταν δουλειά μιας πραγματικής ΕΕΤΤ που παράγει έργο.
Ίσως σε κάποιο άλλο κράτος...... :Whistle:

----------


## JimBss

> Να συμφωνήσω...
> 
> Ποιός όμως ορίζει τη κοινωνική πολιτική?
> Μήπως οι ίδιοι που ξεπουλήσανε τον ΟΤΕ και δεν μπορούν να τον "μαζέψουν" τώρα?
> Όταν τον παραδίδουν στα χέρια αδυσώπητων επαγγελματιών που το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι το κέρδος, όλα τα άλλα πάνε περίπατο.
> Αυτό λέω... οι καιροί άλλαξαν.  Όσο πιο γρήγορα το συνειδητοποιήσουμε τόσο καλύτερα για όλους.
> 
> Παλιότερα φωνάζαμε ότι ΟΤΕ = δημόσιο = ωχ αδελφισμός = ξάπλα
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		Τον ΟΤΕ οι ίδιοι τους τον κατάστρεψαν (όλες οι κυβερνήσεις), και τώρα συζητάμε εμείς για το αν είναι σωστή η ιδιωτικοποίηση, αφού ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ δημιουργήσαν το πρόβλημα, μήπως να αλλάζαμε αυτούς καλύτερα ;

----------


## gpolic

Δυστυχως πολλοι εδω περα δεν γνωριζουν οτι ο χειροτερος ευρωπαικος παροχος στη 2η θεση μετα τον ΟΤΕ ειναι η DT.
Ομως αυτες οι πρακτικες σιγουρα δεν ειναι πρακτικες της DT. Δεν κανει κανεις ετσι "δουλεια" στον πολιτισμενο κοσμο παρα μονο ο ΟΤΕ(γκριιιικλαντ).  Ο εκβιασμος και η καταστροφη προφανως δεν θα βοηθησει τον ΟΤΕ να παρει τα λεφτα του πισω (εχμμ συγνωμη αυτο δεν ειναι το ζητημα :Wink: 
Αλλοι ειναι οι λογοι που εγιναν οι αποσυνδεσεις. Διωχνοντας τους πελατες απο την ΑΛΤΕΚ, ο ΟΤΕ δεν προκειται να παρει τα λεφτα του, νομιζω ειναι απολυτα κατανοητο απο ολους. (δυστηχως η κοινη λογικη δεν ειναι τοσο "κοινη")

Αλλωστε ολοι οι εναλακτικοι ειναι ολοι χρεωμενοι για να μπορουν να δωσουν υπηρεσιες σε αυτες τις τιμες που τις δινουν (κοιταξτε μονο ποσα τους χρεωνει ο ΟΤΕ για το ΛΛΥ και για τις κλησεις)
Κοιταξτε να δειτε πως και με ποιο τροπο παιρνουν τα δανεια για μπορουν να υπαρχουν ακομα και να σας δινουν τοσο φτηνες υπηρεσιες.  
Οσο για την ΕΕΤΤ ειναι ενα οργανο που δεν μπορει να επιβαλει τιποτα στον ΟΤΕ. Ουτε καν το αυτονοητο να λειτουργησει συμφωνα με το καταστατικο του (το οποιο προβλεπει αλλα πραγματα, που ανηκουν στη σφαιρα της φαντασιας για τον ΟΤΕ τωρα και  για πολλα χρονια ακομα)

----------


## MNP-10

Το θεμα ειναι πως μπορει να γινει η αγορα βιωσιμη και να βγαζουν ολοι ευλογο κερδος + ο καταναλωτης να απολαμβανει προσιτες υπηρεσιες. Οταν για να απολαυσουμε προσιτες υπηρεσιες οι παροχοι πρεπει να μπουν μεσα (πουλωντας με ζημια) υπαρχει ενα θεμα για τις μεσομακροπροθεσμες προυποθεσεις της αγορας. Η φθηνη τιμη μονη της δε λεει τιποτα. Πρεπει να δουμε και απο τι αποτελουνται τα εξοδα* των παροχων ωστε να δουμε εαν και εφοσον μπορουν να δεχτουν μειωση.

* ειτε αναπτυξιακα(1), ειτε παγια(2), ειτε αλλα εξοδα(3)..

(1) Πχ.. αλτεκ.. παει σκαβει αλλο ενα ιδιοκτητο. Αντε σκαφτε και εσεις να δουμε τι θα καταλαβετε  :ROFL:  Τωρα εχουμε σκαμμενα 6+ ιδιοκτητα και, οπως παει, αν γινει η συγκεντρωση στους λιγους οπως λεγεται, τοτε σε λιγο, καποια απ'αυτα, θα ειναι απλα θαμμενες οπτικες. Γιατι αραγε τετοιες επενδυσεις κατεληξαν ετσι? 

(2) Κοστη χονδρικης ΟΤΕ, μισθωμενα, τιμες διεθνους διασυνδεσης, τελη τερματισμου στους "μεγαλους" κτλ.

(3) Απο στελεχη και κτηρια μεχρι διαφημισεις και εκδηλωσεις.

Κατ'εμε μπορει να υπαρξει βελτιωση και στα τρια σκελη ωστε το μοντελο να γινει πιο βιωσιμο. Καποια χρειαζονται σωστο management απο πλευρας παροχων και καποια τον εξορθολογισμο της αγορας απ'την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## ArChEaN

Μια επισύμανση.

Όταν ο ΟΤΕ ήταν πραγματική ΔΕΚΟ (γιατί τώρα δεν είναι), ήξερε να κάνει πλάτες και να χώνει τρελά φέσια στον κοσμάκη, είτε "sponsorάροντας" τον Κόκκαλη και την Ιντρακόμ με τις Edit: [ beeeeep ] που μας πλάσαρε σαν τεχνολογία (netmod anyone?), είτε συνάπτοντας συμφωνίες που μόνο προς το όφελος του τελικού καταναλωτή δεν ήτανε. Αποτέλεσμα; "Γδύσιμο" του λαού και κατασπάληση του δημοσίου χρήματος. Εύγε.

Την σήμερον, ο ΟΤΕ κόβει γραμμές, διακόπτει παροχές και γενικά φέρεται επιτέλους σαν σοβαρή εταιρία, κάτι που δεν ήταν όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. Και ερωτώ γιατί; Δεν είναι λίγο αργά ή μήπως τα λεφτά του κοσμάκη δεν είχαν αξία τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και απλά τότε τα γράφανε στα @@ τους γιατί δεν είχαν να λογοδοτήσουν σε κανέναν; Και μήπως, λέω τώρα, από τη στιγμή που έγινε ιδιωτική και φοβούνται οι μέτοχοι και οι διοικήσεις να μην χάσουν τα λεφτάκια τους (τα δικά τους λεφτάκια, βεβαίως, βεβαίως), σοβαρεύτηκαν και αποφάσισαν να "παίξουν" το παιχνίδι όπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουν τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια;

Η αδιαφορία για την κατασπατάληση του δημοσίου χρήματος του λαού από τη μία και η υπερπροστασία του ιδιωτικού κεφαλαίου από την άλλη. Γαμάτος πάντως ο ΟΤΕ. Πολύ τον πάω. Γι' αυτό και μου τα "παρέχει" τόσο καιρό. Για να του τα σκάω και να μην μου τα σκάει. Για να έχω το δικαίωμα να λέω την άποψή μου σαν πελάτης του και όχι σαν υπάλληλός του.

Άντε και γουστάρω τόσο πολύ που τώρα που έχουν δρομολογηθεί οι ίδιες μ@....ς και στη ΔΕΗ δεν μπορώ να περιμένω για το πάρτι και το τρελό φαγοπότι. Ήδη προσπαθούν να την κάνουν να φαίνεται ότι βαράει κανόνι για να πέσουν οι... Μαρφιόζοι να την "φάνε".  :Twisted Evil: 

Μπράβο στην ALTEC πάντως. Ωραίο το κανόνι. Σειρά τώρα να υποθέσω έχει η Microland;  :Thinking:

----------


## Bloodimir

Δεν ξέρω αν έγινε τίποτα η φταίει που είναι ξημερώματα, πάντως η ταχύτητα έχει επανέλθει όπως ήτανε.

Ελπίζω να μην μπούμε σε άλλα βάσανα πάλι...

----------


## c4lex

> Δεν ξέρω αν έγινε τίποτα η φταίει που είναι ξημερώματα, πάντως η ταχύτητα έχει επανέλθει όπως ήτανε.
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην μπούμε σε άλλα βάσανα πάλι...


Κι εδώ το ίδιο. Αλλά μην το πολυλές και το μάθουν τίποτα. Μπορεί να το ξέχασαν ανοιχτό! ;]

----------


## konenas

> ...


Νομίζεις πως ο ρόλος της ΕΕΤΤ είναι αυτός που λες;

1. Ο ΟΤΕ σαν Ελληνικό δημόσιο μισθώνει κυκλώματα σε ιδιώτες και η ΑΛΤΕΚ αγοράζει
2. Η ΑΛΤΕΚ για να προσκομίσει κέρδη κατεβάζει τις τιμές
3. Η ΜΑΡΦΙΝ αγοράζει ΟΤΕ και παραδίδει σε DT 
4. Ο ΟΤΕ υπερτιμολογεί την ΑΛΤΕΚ
5. Ο ΟΤΕ και η ΑΛΤΕΚ βρίσκουν το ύψος του χρέους
6. Ο ΟΤΕ "κανονίζει" την ΑΛΤΕΚ επειδή του χρωστάει πολλά
7. Οι πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ χάνουν

Τι έκανε για αυτά η ΕΕΤΤ;
Τι την έχουμε; Για να βάζει πρόστιμα;

Μπλανιμιρ Σι4λεξ, Ναι είναι πρωί ακόμη. Χτες είχε την ίδια ταχύτητα.

Πάντως, παροχέα μπορούμε να βρούμε. Στάτικ διευθύνσεις ίδιες δεν βρίσκουμε και το σημαντικότερο VoIP2PSTN (icall) δεν βρίσκουμε. Άντε πάλι από την αρχή.

----------


## thourios

> Κι εδώ το ίδιο. Αλλά μην το πολυλές και το μάθουν τίποτα. Μπορεί να το ξέχασαν ανοιχτό! ;]


Την Κυριακή ξημερώματα είχε επανέλθει για λίγο όπως τώρα. Μακάρι να άνοιξαν κάνα κύκλωμα αλλά για πιό λόγο; αν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο.
Μάλλον ακόμα δεν έχει κίνηση.

 :Thinking:

----------


## avaya

> Κι εδώ το ίδιο. Αλλά μην το πολυλές και το μάθουν τίποτα. Μπορεί να το ξέχασαν ανοιχτό! ;]




Παιδια torrent σας παιζουν??Μαλλον τα κοψαν για να αυξησουν το bandwith

----------


## c4lex

> Την Κυριακή ξημερώματα είχε επανέλθει για λίγο όπως τώρα. Μακάρι να άνοιξαν κάνα κύκλωμα αλλά για πιό λόγο; αν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο.
> Μάλλον ακόμα δεν έχει κίνηση.


Μπορεί καμιά καθαρίστρια να ξέχασε ανοιχτή καμιά στρόφιγγα.  :Thinking: 

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  




> Παιδια torrent σας παιζουν??Μαλλον τα κοψαν για να αυξησουν το bandwith


Δεν το δοκίμασα να σου πω την αλήθεια.




Σοβαρά πάντως, αν μπορείτε να μην κατεβάζετε μέχρι να λυθεί το ζήτημα, θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος. 

Πρέπει να κατεβάσω μια...  διανομή, είναι επείγον...  :Laughing: 






Μην ποστάρετε μετά από αυτή τη γραμμή, μην το γκαντεμιάσουμε: ( :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: )

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## konenas

> Νομίζεις πως ο ρόλος της ΕΕΤΤ είναι αυτός που λες;
> 
> 1. Ο ΟΤΕ σαν Ελληνικό δημόσιο μισθώνει κυκλώματα σε ιδιώτες και η ΑΛΤΕΚ αγοράζει
> 2. Η ΑΛΤΕΚ για να προσκομίσει κέρδη κατεβάζει τις τιμές
> 3. Η ΜΑΡΦΙΝ αγοράζει ΟΤΕ και παραδίδει σε DT 
> 4. Ο ΟΤΕ υπερτιμολογεί την ΑΛΤΕΚ
> 5. Ο ΟΤΕ και η ΑΛΤΕΚ βρίσκουν το ύψος του χρέους
> 6. Ο ΟΤΕ "κανονίζει" την ΑΛΤΕΚ επειδή του χρωστάει πολλά
> 7. Οι πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ χάνουν
> ...


Από τη σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ.
Η ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων), είναι η Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή η οποία αποτελεί τον Εθνικό Ρυθμιστή που ελέγχει, ρυθμίζει και εποπτεύει: (α) την αγορά ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται οι εταιρείες σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας, ασύρματων επικοινωνιών και διαδικτύου και (β) την ταχυδρομική αγορά, στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται οι εταιρείες παροχής ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών και υπηρεσιών ταχυμεταφοράς. Επιπλέον, η ΕΕΤΤ ασκεί τις αρμοδιότητες Επιτροπής Ανταγωνισμού στις εν λόγω αγορές. (περισσότερα...)

Ρε άντε από δω!

----------


## hadderakk

Απορρίφθηκε η αίτηση αποκατάστασης κυκλωμάτων από τον ΟΤΕ

*Σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση παραμένει η Altec Telecoms*
Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Τρίτη, 26 Αυγούστου 2008 07:00

Σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση έχει περιέλθει η Altec Telecoms, μετά και την απόρριψη χθες από το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών της αίτησής της για άμεση αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης που της διέκοψε ο ΟΤΕ την Παρασκευή. 

Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι γίνεται προσπάθεια να ελαχιστοποιηθούν τα προβλήματα των πελατών της, ωστόσο, όσο περνούν οι μέρες, η κατάσταση δυσκολεύει ακόμα περισσότερο. Αλλες πληροφορίες λένε ότι καταβάλλεται προσπάθεια, ώστε εντός των ημερών η Altec να καταβάλει ένα ποσό στον Οργανισμό για να της ανοίξει τα κυκλώματα.

Την ίδια στιγμή, μεγάλες απώλειες είχαν οι μετοχές της Altec, η διαπραγμάτευση των οποίων συνεχίστηκε κανονικά χθες, μετά την απόρριψη από τις αρμόδιες αρχές του αιτήματος του ομίλου να σταματήσει προσωρινά η διαπραγμάτευσή τους. Η μετοχή της Altec έχασε το 22,5% της αξίας της και έκλεισε στα 0,62 ευρώ και η μετοχή της Microland Computers έπεσε 18,31% και διαμορφώθηκε στα 2,18 ευρώ.

Οι δύο φορείς αντάλλαξαν μεταξύ τους σκληρές ανακοινώσεις, ενώ, βεβαίως, δεν συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους για το ακριβές ποσό του συνολικού χρέους. Ο ΟΤΕ κάνει λόγο για ληξιπρόθεσμο και απαιτητό χρέος της Altec Telecoms από τρέχουσες υπηρεσίες που ξεπερνάει τα 19 εκατ. ευρώ, χωρίς να υπολογίζονται σ' αυτό οι παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες κατά τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο 2008. Η Altec Telecoms, σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωσή της, έχει αποδεχθεί να καταβάλει με ρύθμιση ποσό ύψους 8,5 εκατ. ευρώ. 

*Ο ΟΤΕ*
Ο ΟΤΕ, απαντώντας στα όσα ισχυρίζεται η Altec Telecoms, μεταξύ άλλων σημείωσε: «Ο ΟΤΕ αναγκάστηκε να προχωρήσει σ' αυτή την κίνηση, αφού εξάντλησε προηγουμένως κάθε περιθώριο διαπραγμάτευσης και ανοχής. Η ενέργεια αυτή ούτε παράνομη είναι ούτε συνιστά «κατάχρηση δεσπόζουσας θέσης».

H προσωρινή διακοπή ορισμένων υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης ήταν αποτέλεσμα της πολύμηνης αδυναμίας της Altec Telecoms να ανταποκριθεί στις οικονομικές της δεσμεύσεις προς τον ΟΤΕ και ουδεμία σχέση έχει με «προσπάθεια εξόντωσής» της. Εντός του καλοκαιριού, η Altec Telecoms ενημέρωσε τον ΟΤΕ ότι θα υπήρχε προσωρινή στήριξη της ρευστότητάς της και αποπληρωμή των οφειλών της μέσω τραπεζικού δανεισμού. Ωστόσο, ο ΟΤΕ ουδέποτε έλαβε συγκεκριμένη γραπτή δέσμευση εκ μέρους των τραπεζών γι' αυτό».

*Η Altec*
Από την πλευρά της, η Altec καταλόγισε στον ΟΤΕ «άκρως αθέμιτη συμπεριφορά» και πρόσθεσε ότι «αρχής γενομένης από το έτος 2000 διαπιστώθηκαν σοβαρά προβλήματα στα συστήματα τιμολόγησης του ΟΤΕ σχετικά με αυθαίρετες και ανύπαρκτες χρεώσεις του προς τη θυγατρική μας εταιρεία. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, για χρεώσεις σημαντικού μάλιστα ύψους, έχει και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ εγγράφως αποδεχθεί (βέβαια πάντοτε εκ των υστέρων) ότι αυτές οφείλονται σε σφάλματά του». 

Η Altec παραδέχεται ότι, κατά τη διάρκεια του περασμένου Ιουλίου, αντιμετώπισε «ορισμένες πρόσκαιρες ταμιακές δυσχέρειες, λόγω αυξημένων επενδύσεων και έτσι ζήτησε από τον ΟΤΕ μία εύλογη διευθέτηση». Η τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρεία επίσης επεσήμανε: «Η παράνομη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων μας εντάσσεται σε μία προσπάθεια αφενός εξόντωσης της θυγατρικής μας εταιρείας και εξαφάνισής της από το ανταγωνιστικό πεδίο των τηλεπικοινωνιών με αθέμιτες μεθόδους και αφετέρου αλίευσης της πελατειακής της βάσης, ιδίως μάλιστα σε κρίσιμα τηλεπικοινωνιακά συστήματα του Δημοσίου».

*ΤΕΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΔΗ* 

Απο Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## thourios

Οπου νάναι θα αρχίσουμε να σερνόμαστε πάλι. Μόλις επικοινώνησα με την ΑΛΤΕΚ και μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτε νεότερο.
Βέβαια μπορεί να μην ξέρουν και οι υπάληλοι τι τους γίνεται εκεί μέσα σε όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## konenas

> Οπου νάναι θα αρχίσουμε να σερνόμαστε πάλι. Μόλις επικοινώνησα με την ΑΛΤΕΚ και μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτε νεότερο.
> Βέβαια μπορεί να μην ξέρουν και οι υπάληλοι τι τους γίνεται εκεί μέσα σε όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο.


Τι μίλησες μαζί τους; Έχεις μέσον και στην ΑΛΤΕΚ βρε θηρίο!

----------


## thourios

> Τι μίλησες μαζί τους; Έχεις μέσον και στην ΑΛΤΕΚ βρε θηρίο!


Στο 13813 μέσω i-call απαντάνε αμέσως αφού ακουστεί το σχετικό ηχογραφημένο μνμα (για τις δυσκολίες και τέτοια...) και στο 2106872489 από σταθερό ΟΤΕ.

 :Evil:

----------


## greatst

πράγματι, πάμε πολύ καλά τώρα: http://www.speedtest.net/result/313858833.png

αλλά ... για πόσο;  :Whistle:  :Thinking:

----------


## badtoyz

Απαράδεκτο! Προσπάθησε κανείς να μιλήσει με την altec; Ε, λοιπόν το μόνο που σου λένε είναι: "δεν γνωρίζουμε τίποτα, αν υπήρχε κάτι θα σας το έλεγα!" Είναι απάντηση αυτή τη στιγμή που γίνετε όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο; Τους ρωτάς τι σκοπεύει να κάνει η εταιρία και πως θα έπρεπε να είχει δώσει περισσότερη ενημέρωση στους πελάτες της και αυτοί σιωπή! Δε λένε τίποτα. Θαρρείς πως κάνουν αγγαρεία που απαντούν στο τηλέφωνο. Τα χρήματα όμως τα παίρνουν προκαταβολικά! Με τις υγείες μας!

----------


## Papados

> Απαράδεκτο! Προσπάθησε κανείς να μιλήσει με την altec; Ε, λοιπόν το μόνο που σου λένε είναι: "δεν γνωρίζουμε τίποτα, αν υπήρχε κάτι θα σας το έλεγα!" Είναι απάντηση αυτή τη στιγμή που γίνετε όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο; Τους ρωτάς τι σκοπεύει να κάνει η εταιρία και πως θα έπρεπε να είχει δώσει περισσότερη ενημέρωση στους πελάτες της και αυτοί σιωπή! Δε λένε τίποτα.* Θαρρείς πως κάνουν αγγαρεία που απαντούν στο τηλέφωνο*. Τα χρήματα όμως τα παίρνουν προκαταβολικά! Με τις υγείες μας!


Πράγματι οι υπάλληλοι μπορεί και να μην γνωρίζουν τιποτα. Φαντάσου ότι αυτοί βρίσκονται σε δυσχερέστερη θέση από εμάς. (Χάνουν την δουλειά τους)
Αρα, ναι, μπορεί το να απαντούν στο τηλέφωνο να είναι αγγαρεία.

----------


## revolvergr

> Απαράδεκτο! Προσπάθησε κανείς να μιλήσει με την altec; Ε, λοιπόν το μόνο που σου λένε είναι: "δεν γνωρίζουμε τίποτα, αν υπήρχε κάτι θα σας το έλεγα!" Είναι απάντηση αυτή τη στιγμή που γίνετε όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο; Τους ρωτάς τι σκοπεύει να κάνει η εταιρία και πως θα έπρεπε να είχει δώσει περισσότερη ενημέρωση στους πελάτες της και αυτοί σιωπή! Δε λένε τίποτα. Θαρρείς πως κάνουν αγγαρεία που απαντούν στο τηλέφωνο. Τα χρήματα όμως τα παίρνουν προκαταβολικά! Με τις υγείες μας!


Αφου πραγματη οι υπαλληλοι δεν γνωριζουν κατι.
Ειναι οι μονοι που θα  μαθουν τελευταιοι...

----------


## coroneus

Τι σου φταίνε οι υπάλληλοι της ALTEC? Μόνο η διοίκηση και οι διευθυντάδες τους ίσως ξέρουν τι πρόκειται να γίνει...

----------


## morfeas_teo

Πιστεύω πως η διαφημιστική εκστρατεία της altec telecoms, που κατακλίζει μεγάλα ιδιωτικά κανάλια και ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς αλλα και ιστοσελίδες με πολύ μεγάλη ημερήσια επισκεψιμότητα, ξεπερνά κατα πολύ το χρέος τους στον ΟΤΕ
Εχω άδικο? Παντου βλέπαμε και βλέπουμε διαφημιστικα spot με πολυ γνωστο δημοσιογράφο που προτρέπει να τον λύσουμε!!

----------


## Producer

> Πιστεύω πως η διαφημιστική εκστρατεία της altec telecoms, που κατακλίζει μεγάλα ιδιωτικά κανάλια και ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς αλλα και ιστοσελίδες με πολύ μεγάλη ημερήσια επισκεψιμότητα, ξεπερνά κατα πολύ το χρέος τους στον ΟΤΕ
> *Εχω άδικο?* Παντου βλέπαμε και βλέπουμε διαφημιστικα spot με πολυ γνωστο δημοσιογράφο που προτρέπει να τον λύσουμε!!


Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ ή διαβάζεις τα σωστά δεδομένα  :Smile: :




> ΕΞΟΔΑ ΠΡΟΒΟΛΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗΣ: Κατά την 31/12/2007: *10.550.929*


Source: Annual Report

Αυτά ήταν το 2007.  Δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία για το 2008 ακόμη... αναμένονται μέσα στην εβδομάδα απο την ανακοίνωση στο Χ.Α.

----------


## Msot

Γέλιο θα χει μετά την απόρριψη από το Πρωτοδικείο να μην τους πιστώσουν και οι τράπεζες και άντε να βρουν άκρη μετά... αλλά έτσι είναι όταν το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι η πορεία της μετοχής κάποτε κάποιος θα τους χτυπούσε την πόρτα, απλά δεν περίμεναν να είναι Γερμανός.....  :Razz: 

...btw μην ξεχνάτε ότι εκτός από τους κακόμοιρους συνδρομητές υπάρχει και ένα δίκτυο συνεργατών-μεταπωλητών που επίσης είναι σε δύσκολη κατάσταση... :Sorry:

----------


## Papados

> ...btw μην ξεχνάτε ότι εκτός από τους κακόμοιρους συνδρομητές υπάρχει και ένα δίκτυο συνεργατών-μεταπωλητών που επίσης είναι σε δύσκολη κατάσταση...


Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο.
Είναι πολλές οικογένειες που "τρώνε ψωμί" από την ΑΛΤΕΚ και οι οποίες κινδυνεύουν να μείνουν στο δρόμο σε καιρούς όχι και τόσο εύκολους. :Sad:

----------


## konenas

Έχω διαβεβαίωση ότι θα "κανονιστεί" σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## gkosto

> Έχω διαβεβαίωση ότι θα "κανονιστεί" σιγά-σιγά.


τι εννοεις σιγα σιγα ρε φιλε? μπορείς να γίνει λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος?

----------


## abcd5

> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ, αφού αποφάσισε να κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες, έπρεπε να εξασφαλίσει στους 80.000 συνδρομητές ότι θα έχουν την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία μέχρι να λυθεί δικαστικά η διαφορά ή να επιλέξουν άλλο πάροχο, διότι η ευθύνη βαραίνει και τις δυο πλευρές.


Με ποιό τρόπο προτείνεις;


Όλες αυτές τις ημέρες με έκπληξη διαβάζω πολλά μηνύματα στο φόρουμ ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι εάν το σούπερ μάρκετ της γειτονιάς μου χρωστάει στην Δέλτα και εκείνη σταματήσει να το προμηθεύει πρέπει να περιμένω να μου έρθει το γάλα στο σπίτι και εάν δεν το κάνει αποκτώ δικαιώματα να τους κάνω αγωγή.

----------


## konenas

> τι εννοεις σιγα σιγα ρε φιλε? μπορείς να γίνει λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος?


Θα πληρώσουν. Λένε για αύριο.

----------


## jpan

> Έχω διαβεβαίωση ότι θα "κανονιστεί" σιγά-σιγά.


πόσο σιγά δηλαδή??? Γιατί αν ψευτοκανονιστεί-πασαλειφτεί και παίζουμε στα 1-2 Μbps μετά από 1 μήνα, τότε και αυτοί που θα έχουν απομείνει στην Altec, θα μεταβούν σίγουρα σε άλλο πάροχο. Εγώ όσους ξέρω, μόλις εξαντληθεί η υπομονή τους θα πάνε σε ΟΤΕ 24αρα ή forthnet 2play.

----------


## avaya

> Θα πληρώσουν. Λένε για αύριο.




μακαρι αλλα δεν το βλεπω!!

----------


## gkosto

> Θα πληρώσουν. Λένε για αύριο.


μακαρι να πληρωσουν και ολοι οι πελατες να εχουν υπηρεσια, γιατι μετα την λαννετ να σκασει και αλλος παροχος θα ειναι χτυπημα ..
αντε να δουμε

----------


## avaya

> μακαρι να πληρωσουν και ολοι οι πελατες να εχουν υπηρεσια, γιατι μετα την λαννετ να σκασει και αλλος παροχος θα ειναι χτυπημα ..
> αντε να δουμε




Ε οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα σιγα σιγα θα τους καθαρισει ολους ο οτε  :Sorry:

----------


## Z3RatuL

Το έχει πει κι ο Λιακόπουλος ότι *ο Καιρός Γαρ Εγγύς*! Στην περίπτωση μας ο καιρός έφερε καταιγίδα και η Altec δυστυχώς δεν είχε χτίσει καταφύγιο...

----------


## coroneus

Altec: Εντός των επόμενων ημερών η καταβολή των οφειλών στον ΟΤΕ
26/08/2008
10:16 	

Εντός των επόμενων ημερών αναμένεται να καταβάλλει η Altec Telecoms, θυγατρική του ομίλου Altec, τις ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της προς τον ΟΤΕ, σε συνεργασία με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες, όπως προκύπτει από απαντητική επιστολή του ομίλου προς την Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς.

Συγκεκριμένα στην ανακοίνωση της Altec επισημαίνονται τα εξής: 

"Σε συνέχεια σχετικού ερωτήματος της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς που προήλθε μετά από δελτίο τύπου του ΟΤΕ της 22/8/2008 και από την ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας μας στο Ημερήσιο Δελτίο Τιμών του Χρηματιστηρίου την 25/8/2008 Αθηνών και σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 2 παράγραφος 3 της Απόφασης 3/347/12.07.2005 του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς σας γνωστοποιούμε τα κάτωθι: 

α) το ποσοστό της χωρητικότητας του συνόλου των κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης τηλεφωνίας της θυγατρικής μας εταιρείας Altec Telecoms ΑΕ, που διεκόπησαν από τον ΟΤΕ, ανέρχονται περίπου στο 85% σε όλη την επικράτεια. Η διασύνδεση με ADSL έχει διακοπεί κατά 75%, ενώ έχουν διακοπεί 10 υπεραστικά μισθωμένα κυκλώματα (backbone) καθώς και το ΑΙΧ (Εθνικό Internet) το οποίο έχει διακοπεί κατά 80%. 

β) δεδομένου ότι η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία Altec Telecoms ΑΕ, προτίθεται εντός των ημερών να καταβάλει τις ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της προς τον ΟΤΕ, σε συνεργασία με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες, αναμένεται η ενεργοποίηση των κυκλωμάτων από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ και ως εκ τούτου εκτιμούμε ότι τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα της εταιρείας δεν θα επηρεαστούν ουσιωδώς αρνητικά τόσο για την Altec Telecoms όσο και για τον Όμιλο γενικότερα. 

Παρά ταύτα, ακόμα και αυτή η μικρής διάρκειας διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων είναι παράνομη και καταχρηστική, δημιουργώντας σοβαρό πλήγμα στην εικόνα και φήμη της επιχείρησής μας, βλάβη της οποίας θα αξιώσουμε την αποκατάσταση με κάθε νόμιμο μέσο. 

γ) οι ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της Altec Telecoms ΑΕ προς τον ΟΤΕ κατά την 22/8/2008, ανέρχονται σε ευρώ 6,8 εκ. Το υπόλοιπο του ρυθμισθέντος ποσού με την από 26/10/2007 σύμβαση, ανέρχεται σήμερα στο ποσό των ευρώ 4,6 εκ. και η εξόφλησή του θα ολοκληρωθεί σύμφωνα με τη ρύθμιση την 31/8/2009. Οι αμφισβητούμενες από την εταιρεία μας οφειλές για τις οποίες ο ΟΤΕ δεν διαθέτει κανένα τεκμηριωτικό έγγραφο και ως εκ τούτου είναι παντελώς ανύπαρκτες, ανέρχονται στα ευρώ 7,5 εκ. 

Εντός των επόμενων ημερών θα διαπραγματευθούμε ρύθμιση για την αποκατάσταση των λειτουργιών της εταιρείας, προκειμένου να ελαχιστοποιηθεί το πρόβλημα το οποίο έχει δημιουργηθεί από τη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων από τον ΟΤΕ. Η καταχρηστική συμπεριφορά του ΟΤΕ να χρησιμοποιεί αθέμιτα τη δεσπόζουσα και μονοπωλιακή του σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις θέση, μας εξαναγκάζει να προβούμε σε καταβολές ακόμη και ανύπαρκτων οφειλών. 

Πάντως για την πλήρη αποκατάσταση των υπηρεσιών που παρέχουμε στους πελάτες μας θα χρησιμοποιηθούν και κυκλώματα άλλων παρόχων όπου είναι δυνατόν, προκειμένου να συνεχιστεί η εύρυθμη λειτουργία της εταιρείας".

ΠΗΓΗ: http://www.capital.gr

----------


## TheFireman

> Θα πληρώσουν. Λένε για αύριο.


Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, μπορείς να μας πεις την πηγή της πληροφορίας που μας έδωσες.

Ευχαριστώ εκτ ων προτέρων.

----------


## parpen

Για να δούμε πόσες είναι οι προσεχείς μέρες....

----------


## ganto

λυπηθήτε τα παιδιά στην εξηπηρέτηση πελατών
δεν φταινε σε τιποτα και μόλλον θα μείνουν και χωρις δουλειά

----------


## blacksuede

> λυπηθήτε τα παιδιά στην εξηπηρέτηση πελατών
> δεν φταινε σε τιποτα και μόλλον θα μείνουν και χωρις δουλειά


Θα συμφωνήσω, βγάλτε όλη την γκρίνια σας εδώ, μην πέρνετε στην υποστήριξη και ρωτάτε τα προφανή, δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα παραπάνω και δεν φταίνε αυτοί για να τ'ακούνε...

----------


## brou

> λυπηθήτε τα παιδιά στην εξηπηρέτηση πελατών
> δεν φταινε σε τιποτα και μόλλον θα μείνουν και χωρις δουλειά


Έτσι ακριβώς! Κατανοώ το πρόβλημα των συνφορουμιτών, αλλά είναι αφελές να πιστεύετε ότι θα έχετε σοβαρή ενημέρωση για τα καθέκαστα μέσα από το cc,Αν είναι να τακτοποιηθεί το πρόβλημα, η Altec θα σπεύσει να βγάλει τις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις. Λίγος σεβασμός όμως για ανθρώπους που είναι μέσα στην αβεβαιότητα αυτή τη στιγμή και σε καιρούς δύσκολους δε βλάπτει. Το εργασιακό μέλλον είναι πολύ πιό σημαντικό από το browsing, τα torrents ή το gaming.

----------


## konenas

> Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, μπορείς να μας πεις την πηγή της πληροφορίας που μας έδωσες.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκτ ων προτέρων.


Δεν μπορώ. Θα εκτεθώ και θα εκθέσω.

........Auto merged post: konenas πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Altec: Εντός των επόμενων ημερών η καταβολή των οφειλών στον ΟΤΕ
> 26/08/2008
> 10:16 	
> 
> Εντός των επόμενων ημερών αναμένεται να καταβάλλει η Altec Telecoms, θυγατρική του ομίλου Altec, τις ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της προς τον ΟΤΕ, σε συνεργασία με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες, όπως προκύπτει από απαντητική επιστολή του ομίλου προς την Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα στην ανακοίνωση της Altec επισημαίνονται τα εξής: 
> 
> "Σε συνέχεια σχετικού ερωτήματος της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς που προήλθε μετά από δελτίο τύπου του ΟΤΕ της 22/8/2008 και από την ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας μας στο Ημερήσιο Δελτίο Τιμών του Χρηματιστηρίου την 25/8/2008 Αθηνών και σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 2 παράγραφος 3 της Απόφασης 3/347/12.07.2005 του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς σας γνωστοποιούμε τα κάτωθι: 
> ...


Δεν σου φτάνει η επιβεβαίωση;

----------


## special

> λυπηθήτε τα παιδιά στην εξηπηρέτηση πελατών
> δεν φταινε σε τιποτα και μόλλον θα μείνουν και χωρις δουλειά


κοιτα φιλε μου και βεβαια του λυπομαστε και δεν θελουμε κανεις να χασει την δουλεια του οχι μονο στην αλτεκ αλλα παντου.Το θεμα ειναι οτι τα λαμογια εκει στα γραφεια τις αλτεκ να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα πεινασουν και δεν μπορουν να χρησιμοποιουν σαν ομηρους αυτους που τους πληρωνουν με ψιχουλα και τους βγαζουν το λαδι στην δουλεια για να κανουν αυτοι το κομματι τους και να κονομανε.

 Πρεπει να μπει ενα τελος με ολο αυτο το τσιρκο στις τηλεποικοινωνιες.Πρεπει η ΕΕΤΤ ειτε να του ελενχει λογιστικα και οποιος πεσει στα κοκκινα ειτε να κανει αυξηση κεφαλαιο,δανειο,να πουλαει σουβλακια η οτι αλλο η να την εξαναγκασει να συνχωνευτη με καποιος αλλο μικρο μονοι τις και εαν δεν βρεθει να οριζει η ΕΕΤΤ η να κλεινει.Αλλιως θα εχουμε μια ζωη αρπαχτες στις τηλεποικοινωνιες με εταιριες του στιλ οτι αρπαξουν και οσους ταλαπαιρησουμε.Βεβαια η αλτεκ ειναι απο τις λιγες που να εχει δωσει δικαιωματα αλλα να που επιασε κοκκινο γιατι τον δανεισμο πως θα τον πληρωσει?Σε ενα χρονο θα πουλαει με κερδος?

----------


## TheFireman

> Δεν μπορώ. Θα εκτεθώ και θα εκθέσω.


ΟΚ. Κανένα πρόβλημα.





> Δεν σου φτάνει η επιβεβαίωση;


Την διάβασα, απλά υπάρχει μια ουσιαστική διαφορά ανάμεσα στα αναφερόμενα στο άρθρο και στην πληροφορία που είχες την καλοσύνη να μας μεταβιβάσεις. Και πρόκειται για την λεπτομέρεια που μας καίει / ενδιαφέρει όλους. Ενώ το άρθρο αναφέρει "Εντός των επόμενων ημερών" αναφορικά με την πληρωμή, εσύ μας το έκανες πιο συγκεκριμένο και μας είπες για αύριο. :Wink: 

Απλά η πληροφορία σου είναι πιο αισιόδοξη και μας δίνει περισσότεςρες ελπίδες. :One thumb up:

----------


## avaya

> Θα συμφωνήσω, βγάλτε όλη την γκρίνια σας εδώ, μην πέρνετε στην υποστήριξη και ρωτάτε τα προφανή, δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα παραπάνω και δεν φταίνε αυτοί για να τ'ακούνε...


δικιο...!εγω τωρα καλεσα απο περιεργεια και ειναι σαν βρεγμενες γατες!τι παραπανω να πουν κι αυτοι!!οι ανακοινωσεις μιλοουν απο μονες τους..αν πουνε και τπτ που δεν κανει μπορει και να τουσ στειλουν κατευθειαν! :Thumb down:

----------


## DoSMaN

Πάντως η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία... Το ότι έγινε αυτό που έγινε δεν σημαίνει κάτι... ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιρίες χρωστάνε στον ΟΤΕ...

Απλά ο ΟΤΕ ξεκίνησε από τις πιό μικρές και σιγά σιγά ανεβαίνει... Όσες προλάβουν θα την γλυτώσουν... Όσες όμως δεν... απλά ΔΕΝ....

Και οι άνθρωποι χρωστάμε σε τράπεζες... αν είναι έτσι με το παραμικρό ή το οποιοδήποτε χρέος ας έρθει η τράπεζα να μας πάρει το σπίτι ή να μας κλείσει φυλακή... Το ότι εδώ μιλάμε για εταιρία δεν εξαιρείται από τον κανόνα...

----------


## gkosto

> κοιτα φιλε μου και βεβαια του λυπομαστε και δεν θελουμε κανεις να χασει την δουλεια του οχι μονο στην αλτεκ αλλα παντου.Το θεμα ειναι οτι τα λαμογια εκει στα γραφεια τις αλτεκ να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα πεινασουν και δεν μπορουν να χρησιμοποιουν σαν ομηρους αυτους που τους πληρωνουν με ψιχουλα και τους βγαζουν το λαδι στην δουλεια για να κανουν αυτοι το κομματι τους και να κονομανε.
> 
>  Πρεπει να μπει ενα τελος με ολο αυτο το τσιρκο στις τηλεποικοινωνιες.Πρεπει η ΕΕΤΤ ειτε να του ελενχει λογιστικα και οποιος πεσει στα κοκκινα ειτε να κανει αυξηση κεφαλαιο,δανειο,να πουλαει σουβλακια η οτι αλλο η να την εξαναγκασει να συνχωνευτη με καποιος αλλο μικρο μονοι τις και εαν δεν βρεθει να οριζει η ΕΕΤΤ η να κλεινει.Αλλιως θα εχουμε μια ζωη αρπαχτες στις τηλεποικοινωνιες με εταιριες του στιλ οτι αρπαξουν και οσους ταλαπαιρησουμε.Βεβαια η αλτεκ ειναι απο τις λιγες που να εχει δωσει δικαιωματα αλλα να που επιασε κοκκινο γιατι τον δανεισμο πως θα τον πληρωσει?Σε ενα χρονο θα πουλαει με κερδος?



το θεμα ειναι οτι τα λαομογια θα εχουν να τρωνε , ενω εκεινα τα παιδι στην εξυπηρετηση θα παρουν ........ τα γνωστα και μη εξαιρεταια!!!!

η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κανει απολυτως τιποτε για οτ θεμα αυτο αν και ηξερε το προβλημα εδω και 50 μερες σχεδον.
ειναι κριμα να βαζει μονο προστιμα , παντως η αλτεκ δεν προκειτε να πληρωσει αμεσα ολο το ποσο και θα ξαναγινει τσιρκο η κατασταση ....... συντομα
γιαυτο μην εκπλαγουμε οταν θα ξανακατεβασουν διακοπτες

----------


## mmaker

> Θα πληρώσουν. Λένε για αύριο.


Συγνώμη,αλλά για να μιλάς με τόση σιγουριά,κάτι θα ξέρεις παραπάνω!
Μπορείς να μας αποκαλύψεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες?

----------


## Papados

> Συγνώμη,αλλά για να μιλάς με τόση σιγουριά,κάτι θα ξέρεις παραπάνω!
> Μπορείς να μας αποκαλύψεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες?


 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 




> Δεν μπορώ. Θα εκτεθώ και θα εκθέσω.

----------


## morfeas_teo

πάντως η δουλειά μυριζε απο νωρίς!απο την προσφορα ακομη! που εδιναν και μια δωροεπιταγη των 20 ευρω για αγορα δικτυακων προιόντων(wifi routers κτλ).με μια μικρη ερευνα αγορας καταλαβαινες οτι οοοολα τα δικτυακα προιοντα που σου προσεφεραν στοιχιζαν 20 ευρω ακριβοτερα απο ολα τα αλλα καταστηματα!!!

----------


## mmaker

Έχω ήδη δει την απάντηση φίλε μου,αλλά όταν κάποιος ποστάρει κάτι με τόση σιγουριά,αυτό σημαίνει ότι είτε ξέρει τι κάνει,είτε παραπληροφορεί...
Και είναι κάτι που δεν χρειαζόμαστε την παρούσα στιγμή!
Ας μας απαντήσει λοιπόν με περισσότερα επιχειρήματα!

----------


## boupas

> Με ποιό τρόπο προτείνεις;
> 
> 
> Όλες αυτές τις ημέρες με έκπληξη διαβάζω πολλά μηνύματα στο φόρουμ ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι εάν το σούπερ μάρκετ της γειτονιάς μου χρωστάει στην Δέλτα και εκείνη σταματήσει να το προμηθεύει πρέπει να περιμένω να μου έρθει το γάλα στο σπίτι και εάν δεν το κάνει αποκτώ δικαιώματα να τους κάνω αγωγή.


Εξακολουθούν μερικοί να συγκρίνουν τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες με ένα μπουκάλι γάλα ή μακαρόνια. Πρόκειται για διαφορετικά πράγματα και σε ένα κράτος πρόνοιας τα κοινωνικά αγαθά προστατεύονται.

 Ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε να διεκδικήσει ακίνητα και λοιπά περιουσιακά στοιχεία της ALTEC προκέιμένου να εισπράξει το χρέος. Από την άλλη, τη στιγμή που υπάρχει θυγατρική εταιρεία του ΟΤΕ που προσφέρει τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες με την ALTEC, θα μπορούσε εύκολα να φιλοξενήσει τους συνδρομητές μέχρι να λυθεί η διαφορά. Και δε νομίζω ότι δεν είχε τη δυνατότητα να το κάνει, ούτε θα ισχυριζόταν κανείς ότι μια τέτοια κίνηση θα ήταν αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. Ίσα ίσα θα ήταν μια καλή διαφήμιση για τον ΟΤΕ και σίγουρα όλοι θα ήταν στραμένοι στην ALTEC και το χρέος της και όχι στο ότι έχουμε μείνει χωρίς Internet και πολλοί ζημιωνόμαστε οικονομικά χωρίς να φταίμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Εξακολουθούν μερικοί να συγκρίνουν τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες με ένα μπουκάλι γάλα ή μακαρόνια. Πρόκειται για διαφορετικά πράγματα και σε ένα κράτος πρόνοιας τα κοινωνικά αγαθά προστατεύονται.
> 
>  Ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε να διεκδικήσει ακίνητα και λοιπά περιουσιακά στοιχεία της ALTEC προκέιμένου να εισπράξει το χρέος. Από την άλλη, τη στιγμή που υπάρχει θυγατρική εταιρεία του ΟΤΕ που προσφέρει τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες με την ALTEC, θα μπορούσε εύκολα να φιλοξενήσει τους συνδρομητές μέχρι να λυθεί η διαφορά. Και δε νομίζω ότι δεν είχε τη δυνατότητα να το κάνει, ούτε θα ισχυριζόταν κανείς ότι μια τέτοια κίνηση θα ήταν αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. Ίσα ίσα θα ήταν μια καλή διαφήμιση για τον ΟΤΕ και σίγουρα όλοι θα ήταν στραμένοι στην ALTEC και το χρέος της και όχι στο ότι έχουμε μείνει χωρίς Internet και πολλοί ζημιωνόμαστε οικονομικά χωρίς να φταίμε.



Αν έχεις χρόνο ψάξε λίγο να δείς τι έγινε με την περίπτωση της Sparknet,   πραγματικά πιστέυεις  οτι οι αλλές εταιριές  θα καθίσουν να βλέπουν τον ΟΤΕ να παίρνει πελάτες;

Και στην τελική  είναι γάλα και μακαρόνια,

----------


## csterg

Είμαι πελάτης altec και εχθές με πήραν τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ να μου πουν να κάνω σύνδεση μαζί τους στην τηλεφωνία. Το ίδιο έγινε και σε ακόμα ένα φίλο που έχει altec.
Είναι κανείς άλλος που έχει altec τηλεφωνία και τον πήρανε τηλέφωνο από ΟΤΕ;

----------


## parpen

και σε μένα το ίδιο. Αργά το βράδυ μάλιστα.Το θεώρησα τυχαίο , αλλά από ότι φαίνεται δεν είναι.

----------


## Papados

> Είμαι πελάτης altec και εχθές με πήραν τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ να μου πουν να κάνω σύνδεση μαζί τους στην τηλεφωνία. Το ίδιο έγινε και σε ακόμα ένα φίλο που έχει altec.
> Είναι κανείς άλλος που έχει altec τηλεφωνία και τον πήρανε τηλέφωνο από ΟΤΕ;


Αρχισε το ψαρεμα πελατών ή απλά έτυχε?  :Thinking:

----------


## Producer

Πάντως, χωρίς να σημαίνει και πάρα πολλά αυτό, η μετοχή της μητρικής επανακάμπτει σιγά, σιγά... (και ενώ στο Χ.Α. έχουμε αρνητικό κλίμα γενικότερα)

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η αγορά πιστεύει πλέον σε θετικό μέλλον...

Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...  Οι πράξεις μιλάνε περισσότερο απο τις ανακοινώσεις...

----------


## avaya

> Αρχισε το ψαρεμα πελατών ή απλά έτυχε?



Απο χτες απ'οτι λενε καλει ο οτε και λεει "ελατε σε μας η altec κλεινει"!!!Ελεος τοσο μουφιαριδες ειναι οι ΠΟΤΕδες?

----------


## abcd5

> Εξακολουθούν μερικοί να συγκρίνουν τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες με ένα μπουκάλι γάλα ή μακαρόνια. Πρόκειται για διαφορετικά πράγματα και σε ένα κράτος πρόνοιας τα κοινωνικά αγαθά προστατεύονται.


Για εμένα το κράτος πρέπει πρώτα να φροντίσει για αυτούς που πεινάνε και μετά για αυτούς που μένουν χωρίς ADSL. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία δεν προσφέρει υπηρεσίες ΤοΒ συνεπώς οι συνδρομητές της έχουν πρόσβαση σε τέτοιες υπηρεσίες.




> Ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε να διεκδικήσει ακίνητα και λοιπά περιουσιακά στοιχεία της ALTEC προκέιμένου να εισπράξει το χρέος.


Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τίποτα για την ALTEC υποψιάζομαι ότι η συγκεκριμένη θυγατρική δεν θα έχει ακίνητα. Τα μόνο περιουσιακά στοιχεία θα είναι εξοπλισμός. Δηλαδή προτείνεις ο ΟΤΕ να ζητήσει από το δικαστήριο να την κλείσει εντελώς.




> Από την άλλη, τη στιγμή που υπάρχει θυγατρική εταιρεία του ΟΤΕ που προσφέρει τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες με την ALTEC, θα μπορούσε *εύκολα* να φιλοξενήσει τους συνδρομητές μέχρι να λυθεί η διαφορά. Και δε νομίζω ότι δεν είχε τη δυνατότητα να το κάνει, ούτε θα ισχυριζόταν κανείς ότι μια τέτοια κίνηση θα ήταν αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός.


Γυρνώντας στο παράδειγμα μου, θέλεις τον Βερόπουλο να βάλει λεωφορειάκι στο πάρκινγκ του Supermarket (το όποιο υπολειτουργεί αλλά είναι ακόμα ενεργό) και να τους πηγαίνει στο δικό του κατάστημα;

----------


## brou

> Πάντως, χωρίς να σημαίνει και πάρα πολλά αυτό, η μετοχή της μητρικής επανακάμπτει σιγά, σιγά... (και ενώ στο Χ.Α. έχουμε αρνητικό κλίμα γενικότερα)
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η αγορά πιστεύει πλέον σε θετικό μέλλον...
> 
> Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...  Οι πράξεις μιλάνε περισσότερο απο τις ανακοινώσεις...


Δεν είναι λίγο παράξενο όμως; Χωρίς να είμαι γνώστης, το να κάνει μια μετοχή διορθωτικές κινήσεις μετά από μια πτώση είναι φυσιολογικό μέχρι ενός σημείου, αλλά συνήθως προκύπτει από γεγονότα που δηλώνουν μια ανάκαμψη. Στη περίπτωση αυτή δεν έχουμε ακόμα κάποιο γεγονός. Το μόνο που φαίνεται, είναι ότι κάποιος αγοράζει.... :Whistle:

----------


## konenas

Μήπως τον λένε Μαρφιν ?????????

........Auto merged post: konenas πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μήπως τον λένε Μαρφιν ?????????
Πάντως τα νέα της ΑΛΤΕΚΝΕΤ δεν λένε τίποτα

----------


## Producer

> Δεν είναι λίγο παράξενο όμως; Χωρίς να είμαι γνώστης, το να κάνει μια μετοχή διορθωτικές κινήσεις μετά από μια πτώση είναι φυσιολογικό μέχρι ενός σημείου, αλλά συνήθως προκύπτει από γεγονότα που δηλώνουν μια ανάκαμψη. Στη περίπτωση αυτή δεν έχουμε ακόμα κάποιο γεγονός. Το μόνο που φαίνεται, είναι ότι κάποιος αγοράζει....


Υπάρχει γεγονός... Η απάντηση στην Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς που δίνει ένα θετικό τόνο για τις εξελίξεις που αναμένονται...

Τώρα πλέον είναι η ώρα για ηχηρές και *γρήγορες* πράξεις

Πιστεύω ότι το καταναλωτικό κοινό δεν είναι πλήρως ενήμερο και υπάρχουν περιθώρια να "διορθώσει" γενικότερα (όχι μόνο η μετοχή)

Εάν περάσει η εβδομάδα και αρχίσουν οι εφημερίδες να γράφουν τα διάφορα κουλά και τα διαβάζει ο άλλος στη παραλία... Ouch...

Ακόμα, μαζεύεται (μη κοιτάς εμάς τους πωρωμένους εδώ μέσα... η θεία μου δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα και έχει προεπιλογή telecoms  :Smile: )

----------


## boupas

> Για εμένα το κράτος πρέπει πρώτα να φροντίσει για αυτούς που πεινάνε και μετά για αυτούς που μένουν χωρίς ADSL. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία δεν προσφέρει υπηρεσίες ΤοΒ συνεπώς οι συνδρομητές της έχουν πρόσβαση σε τέτοιες υπηρεσίες.
> 
> 
> 
> Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τίποτα για την ALTEC υποψιάζομαι ότι η συγκεκριμένη θυγατρική δεν θα έχει ακίνητα. Τα μόνο περιουσιακά στοιχεία θα είναι εξοπλισμός. Δηλαδή προτείνεις ο ΟΤΕ να ζητήσει από το δικαστήριο να την κλείσει εντελώς.
> 
> 
> Γυρνώντας στο παράδειγμα μου, θέλεις τον Βερόπουλο να βάλει λεωφορειάκι στο πάρκινγκ του Supermarket (το όποιο υπολειτουργεί αλλά είναι ακόμα ενεργό) και να τους πηγαίνει στο δικό του κατάστημα;


Χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει μια κλιμάκωση και ένας διαχωρισμός στον τρόπο που πρέπει να προστατεύει το κράτος τους πολίτες, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες και τα αγαθά που θίγονται.

Ούτε και εγώ γνωρίζω τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία της ALTEC, αλλά σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ θα έπαιρνε περισσότερα λεφτά κινούμενος κατά της περιουσίας της εταιρείας, παρά κλείνοντας τους διακόπτες στους συνδρομητές της. 

Σαφώς και ο ΟΤΕ θα ήταν τιμιότερο να ζητήσει το κλείσιμο της εταιρείας, αλλά να γινόταν με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε όλοι έγκαιρα να μπορούσαμε να μετακομίσουμε σε άλλο μαγαζί. Και οι δυο πλευρές έδρασαν και δρουν πλαγίως με μοναδικό ζημιωμένο τον τελικό καταναλωτή.

----------


## coroneus

ΕΕΤΤ: Αύριο η ακρόαση των ΟΤΕ, Altec Telecoms για ασφαλιστικά μέτρα
26/08/2008
16:42 	

Την κλήση σε ακρόαση των Altec Telecoms και ΟΤΕ την Τετάρτη 27 Αυγούστου αποφάσισε η ΕΕΤΤ, μετά από αίτημα που υπέβαλε σήμερα στην Επιτροπή η πρώτη αναφορικά με τη λήψη Ασφαλιστικών Μέτρων κατά του Οργανισμού.

Όπως αναφέρεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση, στο πλαίσιο της Ακρόασης, η ΕΕΤΤ θα εξετάσει την αναγκαιότητα λήψης Ασφαλιστικών Μέτρων αναφορικά με την προσωρινή διακοπή από τον ΟΤΕ ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την Altec Telecoms.

*ΠΗΓΗ: www.capital.gr*

----------


## DoSMaN

Αν η Altec πάρει και από κει ενα ΟΧΙ τεραστίων διαστάσεων τότε δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει...
Προβλέπονται δύσκολοι καιροί...

----------


## xristakos

Ας κάνουν κάτι όμως...
Να βγουν και να πουν, ξέρετε κάτι, το πρόβλημα θα παραμείνει μέχρι τότε, οπότε ή μένετε ή φεύγετε... 
Το να σωπαίνουν δεν είναι καλό ούτε της εταιρείας, και κυρίως, ούτε δικό μας... Όπως κι εκείνοι έχουν κάποιες απαιτήσεις από εμάς, έτσι κι εμείς έχουμε απαιτήσεις απο εκείνους, που στο κάτω κάτω τους πληρώνουμε κιόλας.

----------


## Rightman

> Άργησε να γίνει αυτό όμως  εγώ προσωπικά γλύτωσα 60 Ευρώ τότε :P


Δηλαδή πώς τα γλύτωσες! 
Πάντως εγώ πίστευα ότι έφτανε τα 10Ε το μήνα λόγο προπληρωμένου πακέτου.

----------


## maik

Ξαφνικα ανακαλυψαν καποιοι οτι οι τηλεπικοινωνιες ειναι κοινωνικο αγαθο και οτι πρεπει να εχουν την προστασια του κρατους. Σοβαρα;;
Μεχρι τωρα ακουγα για τηλεπικοινωνιακα προιοντα που πρεπει να ειναι ελευθερα στην αγορα.

Αφου λοιπον θελουμε ελευθερη αγορα θα πρεπει να δεχτουμε και τους νομους της.

Οι νομοι λοιπον λενε οτι οταν χρωστας ο πιστωτης σου εχει δικαιωμα να παρει μετρα ενατιον σου. Δεν τον ενδιαφερουν οι πελατες σου. Εσυ που χρωστας εισαι υπολογος απεναντι τους. Δεν μπορεις επ' απειρον να πουλας κατω του κοστους για να μεγαλωσεις την πελατιακη σου βαση.Καποτε θα πρεπει να πληρωσεις.

Η Altec μας λεει οτι απο το 2000 ακομα ειχε προβλημα με το ποσο των χρεωσεων. Ρωτω λοιπον αφελως. Γιατι δεν πηγε απο τοτε ,οκτω χρονια πριν δηλαδη, στην ΕΕΤΤ να το λυσει;

Και κατι για τους κλαψιαρηδες. Η τιμη της Altec ηταν προκλητικα η χαμηλοτερη ολων των παροχων. Αρα ή οι υπολοιποι ειναι κερδοσκοποι ή η Altec πουλα πολυ κατω του κοστους .
Μην πει κανεις λοιπον οτι πηγε στην Altec για κατι αλλο εκτος απο την χαμηλη τιμη, να μην πω και για την προσφορα laptop  :ROFL:

----------


## lifeof29

κλαψιαρηδες? ντροπή σου που χαίρεσαι με τον πόνο μας

----------


## yiwrgos

> Αρχισε το ψαρεμα πελατών ή απλά έτυχε?


Τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο σε αυτη τη ζωη, κ εμενα με πηραν απο οτε χθες για να τους "δωσω ψηφο!"  :Whistle:

----------


## maik

> κλαψιαρηδες? ντροπή σου που χαίρεσαι με τον πόνο μας


Δεν χαιρομαι με τον πονο κανενος. Ομως , για χιλιοστη φορα, οταν αγοραζεις κατι με μονο κριτηριο την χαμηλη τιμη πρεπει να περιμενεις και τα αναλογα.

Ισως να πειτε  οτι ειναι αστοχο αλλα δεν ειναι. Αν αγορασεις ενα παντελονι απο την λαικη με 5 € περιμενεις οτι δεν θα αντεξει και πολυ. Θα μπει στο πλυσιμο, θα ξηλωθουν οι ραφες, θα ξεβαψει κλπ κλπ.

----------


## baskon

Ενταξει υπαρχουν και αλλοι που δίναν αντιστοιχες προσφορες με την ΑΛτεκ.Πχ Vodafone κλπ.Βεβαια αλλα μεγεθη αλλάδεν ήταν και προκλητικη η προσφορα της Αλτεκ,αν και αυτη ξεκινησε τις πολύ χαμηλές τιμες.
Επισης φίλος στο ραδιο ακουσε ότι η Αλτεκ χρεωκοπησε.Το οποιο ακομα δεν ισχυει.Αν συνεχισει ετσι η κατασταση όμως και αρχισουν τα ραδια και η εφημεριδες να ασχολουνται περισσοτερο..

----------


## MessengerOfGood

Υποτίθεται ότι το κράτος αφήνει την αγορά να δουλέψει *προστατεύοντας τον τελικό καταναλωτή...* Λέω "υποτίθεται" γιατί - ως γνωστόν - υπάρχουν και άλλες απόψεις...

Μάλλον  κάποιοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει καλά το τελευταίο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Υποτίθεται ότι το κράτος αφήνει την αγορά να δουλέψει *προστατεύοντας τον τελικό καταναλωτή...*


Αυτό που λες δε γίνεται. Δυο λύσεις υπάρχουν, ή θα αφήσει την αγορά να ρυθμιστεί μόνη της το οποίο συνεπάγεται και κάποιες δυσάρεστες για όλους μας καταστάσεις ή θα προστατέψουν τον πολίτη ρυθμίζοντας την αγορά που σημαίνει ότι θα κοστίσει κάτι παραπάνω και γενικά θα η κατάσταση θα είναι λίγο "μονότονη".

----------


## Producer

> ΕΕΤΤ: Αύριο η ακρόαση των ΟΤΕ, Altec Telecoms για ασφαλιστικά μέτρα
> 26/08/2008
> 16:42 	
> 
> Την κλήση σε ακρόαση των Altec Telecoms και ΟΤΕ την Τετάρτη 27 Αυγούστου αποφάσισε η ΕΕΤΤ, μετά από αίτημα που υπέβαλε σήμερα στην Επιτροπή η πρώτη αναφορικά με τη λήψη Ασφαλιστικών Μέτρων κατά του Οργανισμού.
> 
> Όπως αναφέρεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση, στο πλαίσιο της Ακρόασης, η ΕΕΤΤ θα εξετάσει την αναγκαιότητα λήψης Ασφαλιστικών Μέτρων αναφορικά με την προσωρινή διακοπή από τον ΟΤΕ ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την Altec Telecoms.
> 
> *ΠΗΓΗ: www.capital.gr*


Η υποκρισία της ΕΕΤΤ σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!

Όταν γνώριζε απο τη πρώτη στιγμή ότι ο ΟΤΕ σκληραίνει το παιχνίδι,
Όταν δεν έκανε τίποτα και "Ένιψε τας χείρας της" επίσημα στη περίπτωση Lannet,
Όταν ήταν ενήμερη για τη κατάσταση της Altec και ήξερε τι επρόκειτο να γίνει,
Όταν τo Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών απέρριψε την αίτηση της Altec Telecoms για ασφαλιστικά μέτρα,

Τότε, ξύπνησε η ΕΕΤΤ για τα μάτια του κόσμου και "ενεργοποιήθηκε"?

Τέτοια ρύθμιση της αγοράς ξέρω να κάνω κι εγώ!!!

----------


## maik

> Υποτίθεται ότι το κράτος αφήνει την αγορά να δουλέψει *προστατεύοντας τον τελικό καταναλωτή...* Λέω "υποτίθεται" γιατί - ως γνωστόν - υπάρχουν και άλλες απόψεις...
> 
> Μάλλον  κάποιοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει καλά το τελευταίο.


Η προστασια του κρατους στον καταναλωτη ειναι για τους κερδοσκοπους, για υπερβολικες  τιμες, για απατη κλπ. Δεν μπορει να προστατεψει το κρατος τον καθε ενα που βλεπει "τζαμπα" και μπαινει μεσα στο μαγαζι.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Η προστασια του κρατους στον καταναλωτη ειναι για τους κερδοσκοπους, για υπερβολικες  τιμες, *για απατη* κλπ. Δεν μπορει να προστατεψει το κρατος τον καθε ενα που βλεπει "τζαμπα" και μπαινει μεσα στο μαγαζι.


Κι αυτό που λες στο τέλος, μια μορφή απάτης είναι maik, το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο είναι. Το αεροπλανάκι πάντα απάτη είναι...

----------


## maik

> Κι αυτό που λες στο τέλος, μια μορφή απάτης είναι maik, το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο είναι. Το αεροπλανάκι πάντα απάτη είναι...


Ποιον πρεπει λοιπον να κυνηγησει το κρατος; Τον απατεωνα που αγοραζει με 10 και πουλαει με 5 ή τον προμηθευτη του που καποια στιγμη απαιτει τα λεφτα του;

----------


## konenas

> Η υποκρισία της ΕΕΤΤ σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!
> 
> Όταν γνώριζε απο τη πρώτη στιγμή ότι ο ΟΤΕ σκληραίνει το παιχνίδι,
> Όταν δεν έκανε τίποτα και "Ένιψε τας χείρας της" επίσημα στη περίπτωση Lannet,
> Όταν ήταν ενήμερη για τη κατάσταση της Altec και ήξερε τι επρόκειτο να γίνει,
> Όταν τo Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών απέρριψε την αίτηση της Altec Telecoms για ασφαλιστικά μέτρα,
> 
> Τότε, ξύπνησε η ΕΕΤΤ για τα μάτια του κόσμου και "ενεργοποιήθηκε"?
> 
> Τέτοια ρύθμιση της αγοράς ξέρω να κάνω κι εγώ!!!


Συμφωνώ και προσαυξάνω.
*Η ΕΕΤΤ έπρεπε να μας προστατέψει από τέτοιες καταστάσεις.
Είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξής της.*

Βλ. http://adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php...&postcount=716

----------


## Producer

> Ποιον πρεπει λοιπον να κυνηγησει το κρατος; Τον απατεωνα που αγοραζει με 10 και πουλαει με 5 ή τον προμηθευτη του που καποια στιγμη απαιτει τα λεφτα του;


Μην το ψάχνεις ρε maik!  Τα γράφεις πολύ σωστά αλλά απόλυτα όπως κι εγώ και αυτό πονάει ίσως μερικούς (τα έχουμε γράψει 100 φορές σε αυτό το thread έτσι κι αλλιώς).

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ταλαιπωρούνται πολλοί τώρα και πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση.
Δεν μπορεί ο άλλος στην αγωνία του να δεί την ουσία/αλήθεια τώρα... σε κανένα μήνα ίσως που θα έχουν ηρεμήσει τα πράγματα...
Το θέμα είναι τα νέα δεδομένα και το πως πρέπει να αντιδράσουμε όλοι στο μέλλον... (ξεκινώντας απο τον καταναλωτή μέχρι την ΕΕΤΤ και την Altec)...

Για να δούμε... Οι καιροί αναμένονται δύσκολοι...

----------


## kanenas3

> Ποιον πρεπει λοιπον να κυνηγησει το κρατος; Τον απατεωνα που αγοραζει με 10 και πουλαει με 5 ή τον προμηθευτη του που καποια στιγμη απαιτει τα λεφτα του;


Το θέμα είναι από τη μια έχουμε κάποιον που λειτουργεί την εταιρία συσσωρεύοντας ζημιές και από την άλλη τον ΟΤΕ που του επιτρέπει να το κάνει απλά και μόνο για να μπορεί να επιλέξει το πότε θα τον χτυπήσει. 

Μη μου πεις ότι είναι τυχαία η φάση που αποφάσισε ο ΟΤΕ να δράσει...

----------


## soiratken

Εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που δεν καταλαβαίνω σκεπτόμενος αθώα στην όλη ιστορία. 

Από αυτά που διαβάζω σε αυτό το forum μειώθηκε σημαντικά σε ταχύτητα η διασύνδεση της Αλτεκ με το ΑΙΧ, τους BBRAS του ADSL μέσω ΟΤΕ και κάποιες γραμμές backbone εάν κατάλαβα καλά. Επίσης, η μετοχή της έκανε βουτιά αλλά η συναλλαγές συνεχίστηκαν παρά το αντίθετο αίτημα της άλτεκ για προσωρινή διακοπή.

Υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα όμως που αναζητώ την λογική τους.

Το κομμάτι της Αλτεκ που είναι ζημιογόνο είναι οι Η/Υ, το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τμήμα δεν είναι. Το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τμήμα έχει και το Σύζευξις που έχει αρκετά χρήματα και τσουχτερές ρήτρες. Όμως ο ΟΤΕ δεν το άγγιξε, λες και δεν υπήρχαν χρέη για αυτό...
Αντίθετα, φάνηκε να προτιμά τους απλούς χρήστες με την ADSL που δεν τον χαλάει καθόλου να τους πάρει από την αλτεκ. Σε τι έκταση (αν έγινε) έχουμε πρόσκληση χρηστών αλτεκ να γυρίσουν στον ΟΤΕ όπως γράφεται παραπάνω; Γιατί εάν συμβαίνει, είναι λόγος για καμπάνα από την ΕΕΤΤ στον ΟΤΕ (μέχρι η ΒΤ έχει φάει τέτοιο...) 

Να σκεφτώ λιγότερο αθώα.... Με ποιο τρόπο μπορεί να υπάρξει αγορά σε οικονομική τιμή των μετοχών της αλτεκ που είναι διασπαρμένες;;; Γιατί η άρνηση διακοπής της διαπραγμάτευσης; Λέτε να κρύβεται κάτι από κάτω και απλά ο ΟΤΕ βοήθησε; 

Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν γνωρίζει πότε τα κυκλώματα του λειτουργούν και πότε όχι και συνεπώς δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση όλες οι εταιρίες να έχουν διαφορές με τον ΟΤΕ στις χρεώσεις...

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι κάτι βρωμάει και αυτό δεν είναι μόνο το χρέος προς τον ΟΤΕ.
Όμως κανένας δεν είπε τι εννοεί με την λέξη καφενείο. εγώ έδωσα δύο διαφορετικούς ορισμούς σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

----------


## Producer

> Το κομμάτι της Αλτεκ που είναι ζημιογόνο είναι οι Η/Υ, το *τηλεπικοινωνιακό τμήμα δεν είναι*. Το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τμήμα έχει και το Σύζευξις που έχει αρκετά χρήματα και τσουχτερές ρήτρες. Όμως ο ΟΤΕ δεν το άγγιξε, λες και δεν υπήρχαν χρέη για αυτό...


Δυστυχώς, κάνεις τεράστιο λάθος... λεπτομέρειες σε λίγο... (απο επίσημα στοιχεία ανακοινωμένα στο Χ.Α.)

----------


## cypher

Ρε παιδια απο οσα εχετε υποψην ο καθενας σας για το θεμα,και βασει προσωπικης σας εκτιμησης,
ποτε λετε να ξαναεχουμε νορμαλ η τουλαχιστον καλυτερες ταχυτητες ??
Η μηπως παει για κλεισιμο η εταιρια ??

Δεν ειχα χρονο να δω προηγουμενα ποστ,soz.
Τωρα ειμαι με dialup και ειλικρινα παει πολυ καλυτερα απο την συνδεση μου.....

Καλο ξεμπερδεμα να χουμε...

Cheers

----------


## Talos82

Πάντως είναι γεγονός η προσπάθεια του ΟΤΕ να καρπωθεί την πελατεία της ALTEC. 

Πρότεινα στο σπίτι να μεταφερθούμε σε full LLU Forthnet, και κάποιοι από τους μεγαλύτερους έσπευσαν στον ΟΤΕ (!, τι να πω) προς ενημέρωση. Εκει πληροφορήθηκαν από τα ανώτερα στελέχη με θέση ταμία, οτι "όλες οι άλλες εταιρίες χρωστάνε", και πως "άλλες 2-3 είναι έτοιμες για κλείσιμο"!

Οτι απώλειες συνδρομητών έχει η ALTEC, δεδομένου και του προφιλ τους (άτομα που δεν ήθελαν LLU), θα καταλήξουν κατά ένα μεγάλο μερος στον OTE.

----------


## soiratken

> Ποιον πρεπει λοιπον να κυνηγησει το κρατος; Τον απατεωνα που αγοραζει με 10 και πουλαει με 5 ή τον προμηθευτη του που καποια στιγμη απαιτει τα λεφτα του;


κάπου είχα πετύχει και είχα διαβάσει την ιστορία του διαδικτυακού βιβλιοπωλείου Amazon. Αυτό που και εμένα με είχε εντυπωσιάσει είναι ότι το business plan είχε σαν πρόγραμμα ότι τα πρώτα 3-4 χρόνια όχι μόνο δεν θα είχε κέρδη, αλλά θα είχε και ζημιά πουλώντας κάτω από το κόστος. Και δεν ήταν το μόνο με αυτό το business plan.
Το στοίχημα ήταν ποιος θα είχε γερές πλάτες, τύχη, οργάνωση, προγραμματισμό και θα άντεχε περισσότερο.

Δεν κάνω προς Θεου σύγκριση της Αλτεκ με το Amazon, αλλά μήπως έχουν αλλάξει οι εποχές και οι έχοντες συνηθίσει σε άλλες εποχές πρέπει να προσαρμοστούν στην σημερινή πραγματικότητα καλύτερα;

----------


## fotinoulis1

δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις,εμενα μου εχουν σπασει τα νευρα! 80000 ατομα μας εχουν στο περιμενε και δεν μας δινουν καμια σημασια!μας εχουν γραμμενους κανονικοτατα!!!! :Mad:

----------


## emeliss

> Το κομμάτι της Αλτεκ που είναι ζημιογόνο είναι οι Η/Υ, το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τμήμα δεν είναι.


H Altec δεκαετία και βάλε γέμισε όλους τους δημόσιους φορείς με RV (τις γνωστές αρβύλες), το ξεχνάς;;;



> Το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τμήμα έχει και το Σύζευξις που έχει αρκετά χρήματα και τσουχτερές ρήτρες. Όμως ο ΟΤΕ δεν το άγγιξε, λες και δεν υπήρχαν χρέη για αυτό..


Στο σύζευξις για την altec τι ακριβώς δίνει ο ΟΤΕ; Μόνο βρόχους; Θα ήθελες να δεις νοσοκομεία χωρίς τηλέφωνο;;;



> Με ποιο τρόπο μπορεί να υπάρξει αγορά σε οικονομική τιμή των μετοχών της αλτεκ που είναι διασπαρμένες;;; Γιατί η άρνηση διακοπής της διαπραγμάτευσης; Λέτε να κρύβεται κάτι από κάτω και απλά ο ΟΤΕ βοήθησε;


Εδώ γίνονται σκάνδαλα που το ονομάζουν "συγκυρίες" και εσύ ασχολείσαι με κάτι που η ίδια η altec επέτρεψε να γίνει.

Μπορεί κάποιοι να φοβούνται επειδή ότι πουν μπορεί και θα χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον τους στο δικαστήριο...

----------


## hunder

> Δεν χαιρομαι με τον πονο κανενος. Ομως , για χιλιοστη φορα, οταν αγοραζεις κατι με μονο κριτηριο την χαμηλη τιμη πρεπει να περιμενεις και τα αναλογα.
> 
> Ισως να πειτε  οτι ειναι αστοχο αλλα δεν ειναι. Αν αγορασεις ενα παντελονι απο την λαικη με 5 € περιμενεις οτι δεν θα αντεξει και πολυ. Θα μπει στο πλυσιμο, θα ξηλωθουν οι ραφες, θα ξεβαψει κλπ κλπ.


Είναι και πολύ άστοχο μάλιστα.Αλτεκ είχα από το 1999(Τότε aiasnet),μέχρι που ήρθε το adsl.
40 euro τον μήνα η 384 το 2002.Μετά πήρα την προσφορά της forthnet με 119Ε τον χρόνο.
Δηλαδή η forthnet που έκανε αυτή την προσφορά πριν 2 χρόνια είναι φούσκα.
Μ αυτήν την λογική μόνη αξιόλογη λύση είναι ο οτε.Ας μείνει μόνο ο οτε λοιπόν να μας χρεωνεί
50Ε τον μήνα για να είμαστε όλοι χαρούμενοι.
Κι εγώ που τόσα χρόνια πίστευα πως για το ίδιο προιόν κριτίριο αγοράς είναι η τιμή του.
Α από την forthnet έφυγα γιατί όταν μας έβαλε στο ιδιόκτητο εδώ στην Καβάλα και μέχρι και σήμερα ακόμη σέρνεται :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Είναι και πολύ άστοχο μάλιστα.Αλτεκ είχα από το 1999(Τότε aiasnet),μέχρι που ήρθε το adsl.
> 40 euro τον μήνα η 384 το 2002.Μετά πήρα την προσφορά της forthnet με 119Ε τον χρόνο.
> Δηλαδή η forthnet που έκανε αυτή την προσφορά πριν 2 χρόνια είναι φούσκα.
> Μ αυτήν την λογική μόνη αξιόλογη λύση είναι ο οτε.Ας μείνει μόνο ο οτε λοιπόν να μας χρεωνεί
> 50Ε τον μήνα για να είμαστε όλοι χαρούμενοι.
> Κι εγώ που τόσα χρόνια πίστευα πως για το ίδιο προιόν κριτίριο αγοράς είναι η τιμή του.
> Α από την forthnet έφυγα γιατί όταν μας έβαλε στο ιδιόκτητο εδώ στην Καβάλα και μέχρι και σήμερα ακόμη σέρνεται


Είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα το κάνω μια προσφόρα  πχ για 1 μήνα,  για 2 μήνες  κλπ  και κάνω  προσφορές  επί δυο χρόνια  (μην ξεχνας τα ido)

----------


## Producer

> Το κομμάτι της Αλτεκ που είναι ζημιογόνο είναι οι Η/Υ, το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τμήμα δεν είναι. Το τηλεπικοινωνιακό τμήμα έχει και το Σύζευξις που έχει αρκετά χρήματα και τσουχτερές ρήτρες.


Info: Altec Annual Report 2007, θα σου βρώ και το αντίστοιχο για το Α΄τρίμηνο 2008...

Συμπέρασμα: Η μητρική πάει καλά, τη σούπα τη χαλάει η θυγατρική Telecoms και τα δάνεια...

----------


## xristakos

Εγώ νομίζω ότι το θέμα είναι να _αποκατασταθεί_ το πρόβλημα σε όλους μας το ταχύτερο δυνατόν...Ήδη το έχουν καθυστερήσει.
Το αν χρωστάει η εταιρεία είναι άλλου παπά Ευαγγέλιο.

----------


## emeliss

Εγώ πάλι προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι εννοεί η altec με το λίγες μέρες.



> 22/8/08
> ...Οι συγκεκριμένες ενέργειες του Ο.Τ.Ε. *λίγα μόλις 24ωρα* πριν από την ίδια την εξόφλησή του...
> 26/9/09
> ...δεδομένου ότι η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία Altec Telecoms ΑΕ, προτίθεται *εντός των ημερών* να καταβάλει τις ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της προς τον ΟΤΕ...
> *...Εντός των επόμενων ημερών* θα διαπραγματευθούμε ρύθμιση για την αποκατάσταση των λειτουργιών της εταιρείας...

----------


## xristakos

Eλα μου ντε.

----------


## Producer

> Εγώ πάλι προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι εννοεί η altec με το λίγες μέρες.


2 μήνες (για να μη πώ χρόνια) "διαπραγματεύσεων" πέρασαν χωρίς αποτέλεσμα... έπρεπε να πέσουν οι διακόπτες για να ξυπνήσουν?

----------


## cuper

*Απάντηση στην Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς*



> γ) οι ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της Altec Telecoms ΑΕ προς τον ΟΤΕ κατά την 22/8/2008, ανέρχονται σε €6,8 εκ. Το υπόλοιπο του ρυθμισθέντος ποσού με την από 26/10/2007 σύμβαση, ανέρχεται σήμερα στο ποσό των € 4,6 εκ. και η εξόφλησή του θα ολοκληρωθεί σύμφωνα με τη ρύθμιση την 31/8/2009.
> Οι αμφισβητούμενες από την εταιρεία μας οφειλές για τις οποίες ο ΟΤΕ δεν διαθέτει κανένα τεκμηριωτικό έγγραφο και ως εκ τούτου είναι παντελώς ανύπαρκτες, ανέρχονται στα € 7,5 εκ.


Ο ισχυρισμός για τα € 7,5 εκ. ξέρει κανείς αν και κατά πόσο αληθεύει;

----------


## soiratken

> Στο σύζευξις για την altec τι ακριβώς δίνει ο ΟΤΕ; Μόνο βρόχους; Θα ήθελες να δεις νοσοκομεία χωρίς τηλέφωνο;;;


Νομίζω ότι το Σύζευξις δεν είναι μόνο νοσοκομεία, αλλά και δήμοι, υπουργεία, στρατός, και internet. Αλλά μια και μιλάμε για νοσοκομεία, βρες ποιος ανάδοχος είναι πιο προβληματικός στο Σύζευξις στον τομέα της υγείας και δεν θα ξαναπείς τίποτα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.




> Εδώ γίνονται σκάνδαλα που το ονομάζουν "συγκυρίες" και εσύ ασχολείσαι με κάτι που η ίδια η altec επέτρεψε να γίνει.


 Εμένα η όλη "συγκυρία" πάντως δεν μου φαίνεται τυχαία. Θα δείξει.




> Info: Altec Annual Report 2007, θα σου βρώ και το αντίστοιχο για το Α΄τρίμηνο 2008...
> Συμπέρασμα: Η μητρική πάει καλά, τη σούπα τη χαλάει η θυγατρική Telecoms και τα δάνεια...





> Μπορεί κάποιοι να φοβούνται επειδή ότι πουν μπορεί και θα χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον τους στο δικαστήριο...


Δεν θα ήμουν και πολύ απόλυτος για συν-προωθήσεις διαφορετικών ειδών, στο θέμα από που έρχονται οι ζημιές.

Εκείνο όμως που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι το εξής:
Η Ελλάδα δεν χωράει και πολλές εταιρίες στον τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών και το μέλλον δεν σιγουρεύει κανένα ότι μέγεθος και να έχει τα επόμενα χρόνια. Ο ΟΤΕ ακολουθεί μια πολιτική που στόχος δεν είναι η πίεση να μην χάσει τα χρωστούμενα, αλλά να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο από όποιους δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν ψυχρολουσίες. 
Γιατί τόση μαχητικότητα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα από μέλη του φόρουμ που άμεσα ή έμμεσα φαίνεται από άλλα posts τους στο παρελθόν ότι σχετίζονται με τον ΟΤΕ; Διαβλέπω μια απαρτία, μεγάλοι και μικροί.  Ο ΟΤΕ έχει μια σημαντική δυναμική και δεν τους έχει ανάγκη να τον υποστηρίξουν στο forum.

Αν είναι να κλείσει η Αλτεκ, καλύτερα τώρα παρά αργότερα. Αν όχι, γιατί η όλη φασαρία;

----------


## emeliss

> Νομίζω ότι το Σύζευξις δεν είναι μόνο νοσοκομεία, αλλά και δήμοι, υπουργεία, στρατός, και internet. Αλλά μια και μιλάμε για νοσοκομεία, βρες ποιος ανάδοχος είναι πιο προβληματικός στο Σύζευξις στον τομέα της υγείας και δεν θα ξαναπείς τίποτα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα


Αυτό που λέω είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένο. Δεν θέλω να δω ευαίσθητους τουμείς της δημοσίου να έχουν πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία τους από χρέη. Το προβληματικός στον τομέα της υγείας δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Ή μίλα ξεκάθαρα και δώσε στοιχεία ή σταμάτα να μιλάς μόνο για να προκαλείς εντυπώσεις.



Off Topic


		Τα άλλα είναι επίσης για να προκαλέσουν εντυπώσεις. Κάποιοι νοιάζονται για το μέλλον των τηλεπικοινωνιών. Για αυτό είναι και σε αυτό το forum και συζητάνε με στοιχεία. Χάρη στους ανθρώπους του χώρου που δεν έχουν τουπέ και μιλάνε με απλούς χρήστες στο ίδιο επίπεδο έχει το forum το τόσο υψηλό τεχνικό επίπεδο. Χάρη στους ανθρώπους του χώρου έχουν λυθεί πάρα πολλά προβλήματα απλών χρηστών.

Διαφωνείς;;;

*2η φορά που μιλάς για κατευθυνόμενα γραφτά. Καιρός οι διαχειριστές να πάρουν θέση. Ή έχεις δίκιο και πολλοί χρήστες πρέπει να διαγραφούν ή έχεις άδικο και πρέπει να σταματήσεις να γλύφεις την ίδια καραμέλα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό το παιχνίδι των υπονοούμενων πρέπει να σταματήσει.-*

----------


## Producer

> Δεν θα ήμουν και πολύ απόλυτος για συν-προωθήσεις διαφορετικών ειδών, στο θέμα από που έρχονται οι ζημιές.


Μα αφού βλέπεις τα νούμερα:

Μεικτό περιθώριο κέρδους στις τηλεπικοινωνίες: 12,9% (πωλήσεις - κόστος πωλήσεων)
Πληροφορική: 28,1%
Software: 33,7%

Μετά, μπαίνουμε στα έξοδα και φυσικά αρχίζουν τα αποτελέσματα να μπαίνουν στα κόκκινα...  Εάν ξεκινάς με τόσο χαμηλό περιθώριο κέρδους (και είναι καλούτσικο σε σχέση με άλλους), τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα... (αντιθέτως, τα extra κόστη (συν-προωθήσεις κλπ) μερικές φορές τα "περνάνε" στις υγιείς θυγατρικές εταιρείες, ειδικά όταν θέλουν να πουλήσουν το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί = άρα να το εμφανίσουν "σένιο")

Τα νούμερα είναι απο τα επίσημο δελτίο χρήσης, σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις της Κεφαλαιαγοράς

----------


## boupas

Έιναι εξοργιστικό το γεγονός ότι ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα βγάζουν ένα εκδικητικό μένος για όσους επέλεξαν την Altec ως πάροχο επειδή είχε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές. Σαν καταναλωτής θεωρώ υγιές το να επιλέγω την πιο συμφέρουσα για την τσέπη μου προσφορά. Ούτε είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρω πότε ο καθένας πουλάει κάτω από το κόστος ή το business plan που ακολουθεί η κάθε επιχείρηση για να πάρει κομμάτι της πίτας της αγοράς. Για όλα αυτά υπάρχει το κράτος και οι ανεξάρτητες αρχές που, υποτίθεται, πρέπει να προστατέψουν τον καταναλωτή.

----------


## sdikr

> Εκείνο όμως που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι το εξής:
> Η Ελλάδα δεν χωράει και πολλές εταιρίες στον τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών και το μέλλον δεν σιγουρεύει κανένα ότι μέγεθος και να έχει τα επόμενα χρόνια. Ο ΟΤΕ ακολουθεί μια πολιτική που στόχος δεν είναι η πίεση να μην χάσει τα χρωστούμενα, αλλά να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο από όποιους δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν ψυχρολουσίες. 
> Γιατί τόση μαχητικότητα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα από μέλη του φόρουμ που άμεσα ή έμμεσα φαίνεται από άλλα posts τους στο παρελθόν ότι σχετίζονται με τον ΟΤΕ; Διαβλέπω μια απαρτία, μεγάλοι και μικροί.  Ο ΟΤΕ έχει μια σημαντική δυναμική και δεν τους έχει ανάγκη να τον υποστηρίξουν στο forum.
> 
> Αν είναι να κλείσει η Αλτεκ, καλύτερα τώρα παρά αργότερα. Αν όχι, γιατί η όλη φασαρία;


Δεν έχει απαγορευτεί  σε κάνεναν  η πρόσβαση  στο φόρουμ  λόγο  του που εργάζονται,  απλά ζητάμε  να  είναι τα ποστ τους   στα όρια των όρων χρήσης.

Αυτά που λέτε  απλά δεν έχουν καμία βάση    (το λέτε και μόνοι σας μάλιστα)

ΥΓ  είναι πραγματικά αξιοπρόσεχτο  το ότι  σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο  έχετε διαβάσει όλα τα ποστ σε αυτό το φόρουμ  και έχετε βγάλει και συμπέρασμα 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τα άλλα είναι επίσης για να προκαλέσουν εντυπώσεις. Κάποιοι νοιάζονται για το μέλλον των τηλεπικοινωνιών. Για αυτό είναι και σε αυτό το forum και συζητάνε με στοιχεία. Χάρη στους ανθρώπους του χώρου που δεν έχουν τουπέ και μιλάνε με απλούς χρήστες στο ίδιο επίπεδο έχει το forum το τόσο υψηλό τεχνικό επίπεδο. Χάρη στους ανθρώπους του χώρου έχουν λυθεί πάρα πολλά προβλήματα απλών χρηστών.
> 
> Διαφωνείς;;;
> 
> *2η φορά που μιλάς για κατευθυνόμενα γραφτά. Καιρός οι διαχειριστές να πάρουν θέση. Ή έχεις δίκιο και πολλοί χρήστες πρέπει να διαγραφούν ή έχεις άδικο και πρέπει να σταματήσεις να γλύφεις την ίδια καραμέλα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό το παιχνίδι των υπονοούμενων πρέπει να σταματήσει.-*



Να πάρουμε θέση ως προς τι;
Οι χρήστες και μάτια έχουν  και μπορούν να κρίνουν απο τα ποστ κάποιου  το τι βαρύτητα  θα έχουν.

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έιναι εξοργιστικό το γεγονός ότι ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα βγάζουν ένα εκδικητικό μένος για όσους επέλεξαν την Altec ως πάροχο επειδή είχε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές. Σαν καταναλωτής θεωρώ υγιές το να επιλέγω την πιο συμφέρουσα για την τσέπη μου προσφορά. Ούτε είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρω πότε ο καθένας πουλάει κάτω από το κόστος ή το business plan που ακολουθεί η κάθε επιχείρηση για να πάρει κομμάτι της πίτας της αγοράς. Για όλα αυτά υπάρχει το κράτος και οι ανεξάρτητες αρχές που, υποτίθεται, πρέπει να προστατέψουν τον καταναλωτή.


Σε αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δικαιό,  απλά κάνουμε μια συζήτηση  και λέμε τι και πως εφτάσε εδώ που εφτάσε.

Για εμένα  όμως  δεν είναι υγιές  το να πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους,  άσχετα αν μου αρέσει και έχω σύνδεσή απο αυτούς 

Σίγουρα δεν θα επρέπε να ξέρεις τα πάντα,  απλά κάποιοι  επείδη  το ψάχνουν το ξέρουν όποτε λέμε και την γνώμη μας.

Περιμένουμε να δούμε το Κράτος και τις ανεξάρτητες αρχές το τι θα κάνουν απο εδώ και πέρα

----------


## MNP-10

Θα ξαναπω οτι τo κυριο θεμα ειναι πως θα μειωθει το κοστος. Οι περισσοτεροι εχουν την εντυπωση οτι μετα το 2005 το προβλημα του ακριβου ιντερνετ μαγικα "λυθηκε" επειδη ο χρηστης ειχε χαμηλα τιμολογια αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα το προβλημα δε λυθηκε ποτε και οι μεσομακροπροθεσμες προυποθεσεις για να απολαμβανουμε προσιτο ιντερνετ δεν υφιστανται καν. Πρεπει να βρεθουν λυσεις για το πως θα μειωθει το κοστος των παροχων και οχι να αποδεχομαστε μοιρολατρικα οτι η αγορα θα γινει ολιγοπωλειο και μετα θα πληρωνουμε τα μαλλιοκεφαλα μας.

----------


## konenas

> Για εμένα  όμως  δεν είναι υγιές  το να πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους,  άσχετα αν μου αρέσει και έχω σύνδεσή απο αυτούς 
> 
> Περιμένουμε να δούμε το Κράτος και τις ανεξάρτητες αρχές το τι θα κάνουν απο εδώ και πέρα


Το να πουλάει κάποιος κάτω του κόστους με στόχο να καθιερωθεί στην αγορά πρέπει να έχει "πισινή", αλλά είναι θεμιτό. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση που οι τιμές πέφτουν και θέλει να κατοχυρώσει ένα μέρος από αυτές. Μην ξεχνάμε τις 3ετης προσφορές άλλων.
Τώρα πως είναι δυνατόν ο ίδιος να χάνει μέρος της αγοράς από "βλακεία" του είναι άξιο ελέγχου.

Όσο για το κράτος και την "ανεξάρτητη" ΕΕΤΤ, τα είδαμε και στην περίπτωση Λανέτ και τώρα.
Άλλη μια φορά ξεφτιλίστηκαν.

----------


## m_themis

H ALTEC έπραξε ορθώς κατά την οικονομική πρακτική όταν μια επιχείρηση βρίσκεται κάτω από την dead line του cash flow (πιθανότατα επήλθε κρίσιμο σημείο ρευστότητας), αντλώντας ρευστό από την αγορά. Με απογοητεύει το γεγονός ότι εμείς στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε κατανοήσει την ανάγκη εγκαθίδρυσης μιας "ανταγωνιστικής αγοράς" στον τομέα των υπηρεσιών αλλά και των προϊόντων. Αυτοί που ομιλούν υποτιμητικά για όσους "υγιείς καταναλωτές" επέλεξαν τον φθινότερο πάροχο συγκριτικά, είναι αυτοί που πίνουν τον καφέ τους στην πλατεία Αριστοτέλους με 5 Ευρώ, ενώ οι Ισπανοί στην Βαρκελώνη με 1 Ευρώ. Είναι αυτοί που πληρώνουν 20 Ευρώ για 24 Mbps και οι Γάλλοι για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα 7 Ευρώ το μήνα (μην πω για τις πρόσθετες παροχές και υπηρεσίες). Είναι αυτοί που πληρώνουν τον μονοπωλιακό πάροχο ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης με πάνω από 55 Ευρώ για περίπου 15 θεματικά κανάλια (τα υπόλοιπα κακόμοιροι είναι ελεύθερα στους δορυφόρους), ενώ οι Άγγλοι τα ίδια περίπου χρήματα για πάνω από 200 πραγματικά θεματικά κανάλια.  Δεν θέλω να σας κουράσω, μπορώ να σας αναλύσω πολλά άλλα, αντιλαμβάνεστε οι έχοντες άποψη τι εννοώ...και λόγω ιδιότητος το κόβω εδώ... :Lock: 

ΜΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΑΝ ΛΑΟΣ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΤΟΣ, ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΤΙΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ, ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ... :Laughing: ΚΑΙ ΤΟ INTERNET ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ... ΝΑ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ALTEC ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΑ!!!

----------


## hunder

> Έιναι εξοργιστικό το γεγονός ότι ορισμένοι εδώ μέσα βγάζουν ένα εκδικητικό μένος για όσους επέλεξαν την Altec ως πάροχο επειδή είχε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές. Σαν καταναλωτής θεωρώ υγιές το να επιλέγω την πιο συμφέρουσα για την τσέπη μου προσφορά. Ούτε είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρω πότε ο καθένας πουλάει κάτω από το κόστος ή το business plan που ακολουθεί η κάθε επιχείρηση για να πάρει κομμάτι της πίτας της αγοράς. Για όλα αυτά υπάρχει το κράτος και οι ανεξάρτητες αρχές που, υποτίθεται, πρέπει να προστατέψουν τον καταναλωτή.


Σωστός. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> H ALTEC έπραξε ορθώς κατά την οικονομική πρακτική όταν μια επιχείρηση βρίσκεται κάτω από την dead line του cash flow (πιθανότατα επήλθε κρίσιμο σημείο ρευστότητας), αντλώντας ρευστό από την αγορά. Με απογοητεύει το γεγονός ότι εμείς στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε κατανοήσει την ανάγκη εγκαθίδρυσης μιας "ανταγωνιστικής αγοράς" στον τομέα των υπηρεσιών αλλά και των προϊόντων. Αυτοί που ομιλούν υποτιμητικά για όσους "υγιείς καταναλωτές" επέλεξαν τον φθινότερο πάροχο συγκριτικά, είναι αυτοί που πίνουν τον καφέ τους στην πλατεία Αριστοτέλους με 5 Ευρώ, ενώ οι Ισπανοί στην Βαρκελώνη με 1 Ευρώ. Είναι αυτοί που πληρώνουν 20 Ευρώ για 24 Mbps και οι Γάλλοι για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα 7 Ευρώ το μήνα (μην πω για τις πρόσθετες παροχές και υπηρεσίες). Είναι αυτοί που πληρώνουν τον μονοπωλιακό πάροχο ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης με πάνω από 55 Ευρώ για περίπου 15 θεματικά κανάλια (τα υπόλοιπα κακόμοιροι είναι ελεύθερα στους δορυφόρους), ενώ οι Άγγλοι τα ίδια περίπου χρήματα για πάνω από 200 πραγματικά θεματικά κανάλια.  Δεν θέλω να σας κουράσω, μπορώ να σας αναλύσω πολλά άλλα, αντιλαμβάνεστε οι έχοντες άποψη τι εννοώ...και λόγω ιδιότητος το κόβω εδώ...
> 
> ΜΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΑΝ ΛΑΟΣ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΤΟΣ, ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΤΙΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ, ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ...ΚΑΙ ΤΟ INTERNET ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ... ΝΑ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ALTEC ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΑ!!!



Μπορείτε να μας πείτε χρεώσεις  wholesale  στις χώρες που αναφέρεστε;  
ακόμα μπορείτε  να μας πείτε  ποιο εκεί δεν πλήρωνει  και υπάρχει ακόμα;

----------


## hunder

> Θα ξαναπω οτι τo κυριο θεμα ειναι πως θα μειωθει το κοστος. Οι περισσοτεροι εχουν την εντυπωση οτι μετα το 2005 το προβλημα του ακριβου ιντερνετ μαγικα "λυθηκε" επειδη ο χρηστης ειχε χαμηλα τιμολογια αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα το προβλημα δε λυθηκε ποτε και οι μεσομακροπροθεσμες προυποθεσεις για να απολαμβανουμε προσιτο ιντερνετ δεν υφιστανται καν. Πρεπει να βρεθουν λυσεις για το πως θα μειωθει το κοστος των παροχων και οχι να αποδεχομαστε μοιρολατρικα οτι η αγορα θα γινει ολιγοπωλειο και μετα θα πληρωνουμε τα μαλλιοκεφαλα μας.


Μείωση κόστους=αύξηση κερδών.Τι περιμενείς δηλαδή να τα βγάλουν απο την τσέπη τους και να μας τα μοιράσουν?Η μόνη λύση είναι ο σκληρός ανταγωνισμός...Βλέπετε  altec.
Στο φιναλε σκασίλα μου αν έχουν κέρδη η ζημιές οι πάροχοι. :Evil: Γι αυτό να εύχεσται οχι να κλείσει η altec αλλά να δημιουργηθούν άλλες 10 altec.

----------


## matrix1

> H ALTEC έπραξε ορθώς κατά την οικονομική πρακτική όταν μια επιχείρηση βρίσκεται κάτω από την dead line του cash flow (πιθανότατα επήλθε κρίσιμο σημείο ρευστότητας), αντλώντας ρευστό από την αγορά. Με απογοητεύει το γεγονός ότι εμείς στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε κατανοήσει την ανάγκη εγκαθίδρυσης μιας "ανταγωνιστικής αγοράς" στον τομέα των υπηρεσιών αλλά και των προϊόντων. Αυτοί που ομιλούν υποτιμητικά για όσους "υγιείς καταναλωτές" επέλεξαν τον φθινότερο πάροχο συγκριτικά, είναι αυτοί που πίνουν τον καφέ τους στην πλατεία Αριστοτέλους με 5 Ευρώ, ενώ οι Ισπανοί στην Βαρκελώνη με 1 Ευρώ. Είναι αυτοί που πληρώνουν 20 Ευρώ για 24 Mbps και οι Γάλλοι για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα 7 Ευρώ το μήνα (μην πω για τις πρόσθετες παροχές και υπηρεσίες). Είναι αυτοί που πληρώνουν τον μονοπωλιακό πάροχο ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης με πάνω από 55 Ευρώ για περίπου 15 θεματικά κανάλια (τα υπόλοιπα κακόμοιροι είναι ελεύθερα στους δορυφόρους), ενώ οι Άγγλοι τα ίδια περίπου χρήματα για πάνω από 200 πραγματικά θεματικά κανάλια.  Δεν θέλω να σας κουράσω, μπορώ να σας αναλύσω πολλά άλλα, αντιλαμβάνεστε οι έχοντες άποψη τι εννοώ...και λόγω ιδιότητος το κόβω εδώ...
> 
> ΜΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΑΝ ΛΑΟΣ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΤΟΣ, ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΤΙΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ, ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ...ΚΑΙ ΤΟ INTERNET ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ... ΝΑ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ALTEC ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΑ!!!


Να απαντησω και μια φορα offtopic (μιας και οσοι χαλιουνται απο τις αποψεις μου για τις οποιες ουτε μια απαντηση δεν ειχαν να δωσουν τις χαρακτηριζουν offtopic).

Συμφωνω απολυτα, προσαυξανω, και στον "επιλογο" σου να προσθεσω:
"ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΡΕΤΑΙΡΩ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΣΘΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ 50% ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΣΟΥ ΟΡΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΕΕ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΟ 10%"   :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Μείωση κόστους=αύξηση κερδών.Τι περιμενείς δηλαδή να τα βγάλουν απο την τσέπη τους και να μας τα μοιράσουν?Η μόνη λύση είναι ο σκληρός ανταγωνισμός...Βλέπετε  altec.
> Στο φιναλε σκασίλα μου αν έχουν κέρδη η ζημιές οι πάροχοι.Γι αυτό να εύχεσται οχι να κλείσει η altec αλλά να δημιουργηθούν άλλες 10 altec.



Κάνε μια και εσύ,    η λύση είναι απλή  δεν πλήρωνεις τους προμηθευτές  και πουλάς  κάτω του κόστους,    19  * 80.000 =1520000

Καλά λεφτά  

Αυτό δεν είναι ανταγωνισμός 

οσό για την σκασίλα σου.................  εως πότε;

----------


## emeliss

Είναι δυνατόν να ζητάμε να υπάρχουν φούσκες στην αγορά; Όταν σκάσουν hunder θα δώσεις πίσω ότι κέρδιζες, πολλαπλάσια!

----------


## Producer

> Είναι δυνατόν να ζητάμε να υπάρχουν φούσκες στην αγορά; Όταν σκάσουν hunder θα δώσεις πίσω ότι κέρδιζες, πολλαπλάσια!


Επαναλαμβάνομαι σαν ανέκδοτο: Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες Χρέους (ΟΑΧ)!
Προστατευμένης Ονομασίας Προέλευσης (Π.Ο.Π.)
Βόρεια της Αφρικής

Όταν σταματήσουμε να βλέπουμε τη πάρτη μας μόνο (ας πληρώνω εγώ λίγα κι *ας πάνε να κουρευτούν όλοι*) και προτείνουμε καλύτερες συνθήκες λειτουργίας της αγοράς θα είναι αργά...

Ας κάνουμε κάτι να ξυπνήσει η ΕΕΤΤ και να εκτελέσει επιτέλους αυτό που έχει υποσχεθεί: Πραγματικό λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό του ΟΤΕ (wholesale - retail) να τελειώνουμε
Μαζί με πραγματικά στοιχεία ποιότητας για να κρίνουμε σαν καταναλωτές και άλλα πολλά που να βαράνε καμπανάκια όταν πάει κάποιος πάροχος για φούντο = Αυτό είναι σοβαρή δουλειά, όχι *ευχολόγια*

----------


## tsibi

το φέσι έχει φτάσει μέχρι Τουρκία...... αλλά στην Ελλάδα όλα επιτρέπονται.

----------


## m_themis

> Μπορείτε να μας πείτε χρεώσεις  wholesale  στις χώρες που αναφέρεστε;  
> ακόμα μπορείτε  να μας πείτε  ποιο εκεί δεν πλήρωνει  και υπάρχει ακόμα;


Αγαπητέ μου, θα ήθελα να παραθέσω ακόμα και στοιχεία κοστολόγησης, αλλά αντιλαμβάνεστε..., σας λέω όμως ότι *τα έχουν* και ο ΟΤΕ και οι πάροχοι και γνωρίζουν τους "ελαστικούς" και "ανελαστικούς" τιμοκαταλόγους και συμφωνίες (όλα ξεκινάνε φυσικά από τους πρωτογενείς παρόχους επί παραδείγματι BT ή DT ή ΤΙ οι οποίοι όμως δεν παίζουν μόνοι τους όπως ο ΟΤΕ). Λίγοι εκεί μέσα γνωρίζουν το πραγματικό κόστος επικοινωνιών νέας μορφής (κρατήστε το αυτό) και είναι αυτοί που θα πάρουν σύνταξη της τάξεως των 2.500 Ευρώ και πάνω. Είναι εκείνοι που σε κάθε συμβούλιο αμοίβονται όσο για ένα μήνα ένας μισθωτός (ο Οργανισμός πάντα ασκούσε κοινωνική πολιτική μόνο για τους εργαζομένους του και κυρίως για μερικούς αυλικούς).  Υπάρχουν λοιπόν εν γένει διαφορές των προηγμένων αυτών αγορών με τη δική μας. Η κυριότερη όμως είναι ότι εδώ δεν υπάρχει καταναλωτική συνείδηση. Αυτό οδηγεί σε ακραίες καταστάσεις... Σας αναφέρω ότι ήμουν συνταξιδιώτης με μεγάλο στέλεχος Πολυεθνικής και βρήκα την ευκαιρία και τον ρώτησα (δεν του είπα πως είμαι Έλληνας) γιατί του ίδιου κωδικού οδοντόκρεμα στην Ολλανδία την αγόρασα 1,15 και στην Ελλάδα 2,35!!! ? Η απάντηση συνηγορεί σε όλα όσα σας ανέφερα "μα είναι απλό" μου είπε, "αν πουλούσαμε στην Ολλανδία με αυτή την τιμή, δεν θα αγόραζε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ", έτσι αναγκαζόμαστε και επιβαρύνουμε τα προϊόντα προς Ελλάδα ακόμα και με μεταφορικά άλλων χωρών!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, εκεί στην Ελλάδα πάμε καλά, ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΝ δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Για να επανέλθω και να τελειώνω γιατί με παρασύρατε... στην Ευρώπη Υπάρχουν Νόμοι αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό, ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΝΤΑΙ. Υπάρχει σεβασμός στον καταναλωτή και  αν παρεκτραπεί εταιρεία παροχής υπηρεσιών, σβήνει από τον χάρτη την άλλη μέρα. Σε περιπτώσεις κατάρευσης δύο παρόχων διαδυκτιακών υπηρεσιών, κατέφυγαν σε συγχωνεύσεις ή εξαγορές (Γαλλία, Γερμανία) σε ρυθμούς που ο καταναλωτής δεν το είχε καταλάβει διότι ουδέποτε του έκοψαν την γραμμή και ξαφνικά του ήρθε ο λογαριασμός με νέο συμβόλαιο ακριβώς με ίδιους όρους με συγνώμη.
Μιλάμε για πολυπληθείς καταναλωτικές οργανώσεις με δυνατότητα τεράστιων ομαδικών αγωγών.
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι εξαιρέσεις και είναι οι χώρες που εντάχθηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ε.Ε. ---> Η χώρα μας βαδίζει μαζί τους...

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑ, ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ SITE ΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ  :Cool:  ΑΝΕΛΛΕΙΠΩΣ.

Y.Γ.
ΟΧΙ  :No no: ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ, ΦΤΑΙΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΑΔΑΕΙΣ, ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ :Clap:

----------


## hunder

> Επαναλαμβάνομαι σαν ανέκδοτο: Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες Χρέους (ΟΑΧ)!
> Προστατευμένης Ονομασίας Προέλευσης (Π.Ο.Π.)
> Βόρεια της Αφρικής
> 
> Όταν σταματήσουμε να βλέπουμε τη πάρτη μας μόνο (ας πληρώνω εγώ λίγα κι *ας πάνε να κουρευτούν όλοι*) και προτείνουμε καλύτερες συνθήκες λειτουργίας της αγοράς θα είναι αργά...
> 
> Ας κάνουμε κάτι να ξυπνήσει η ΕΕΤΤ και να εκτελέσει επιτέλους αυτό που έχει υποσχεθεί: Πραγματικό λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό του ΟΤΕ (wholesale - retail) να τελειώνουμε
> Μαζί με πραγματικά στοιχεία ποιότητας για να κρίνουμε σαν καταναλωτές και άλλα πολλά που να βαράνε καμπανάκια όταν πάει κάποιος πάροχος για φούντο = Αυτό είναι σοβαρή δουλειά, όχι *ευχολόγια*


Δηλαδή πρέπει να πιστέψω τώρα ότι οι εταιρίες σκέφτονται τους πελάτες τουσ :ROFL: 
Να επαναλάβω λοιπόν...Το μόνο τους μέλημα είναι να μειώσουν το κόστος για να αυξήσουν τα κέρδη τους.Οσο ποιο λίγοι είναι τόσο πιο εύκολα κάνουν συμφωνίες κάτω άπο το τραπέζι.(Βλέπετε γάλατα καύσιμα και πολλά άλλα μονοπόλια).Θα συνφωνήσω με το σκεπτικό σου μόνον και όταν θα υπάρξουν ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί που δεν θα τα πέρνουν για να κάνουν την πάπια.Μέχρι τότε όμως θα είμαι με τους μικρούς........

----------


## Producer

> Δηλαδή πρέπει να πιστέψω τώρα ότι οι εταιρίες σκέφτονται τους πελάτες τουσ
> Να επαναλάβω λοιπόν...Το μόνο τους μέλημα είναι να μειώσουν το κόστος για να αυξήσουν τα κέρδη τους.Οσο ποιο λίγοι είναι τόσο πιο εύκολα κάνουν συμφωνίες κάτω άπο το τραπέζι.(Βλέπετε γάλατα καύσιμα και πολλά άλλα μονοπόλια).Θα συνφωνήσω με το σκεπτικό σου μόνον και όταν θα υπάρξουν ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί που δεν θα τα πέρνουν για να κάνουν την πάπια.Μέχρι τότε όμως θα είμαι με τους μικρούς........


Είδες να γράφω ότι οι εταιρίες σκέφτονται τους πελάτες τους?  Για την Ελλάδα μιλάμε...
Η αναφορά μου ήταν για τους καταναλωτές... Άνω τελεία, μετακομίζουμε στο άλλο...

Δεν είναι μόνο οι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί... Είναι και το θέμα που έχει γίνει καραμέλα στο στόμα του προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ:
"Ο λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός απαιτεί το πρώην μονοπώλιο (incumbent) να διαχωρίσει την δικτυακή του υποδομή από τις μονάδες του που χρησιμοποιούν την υποδομή αυτή για να παρέχουν λιανικές υπηρεσίες."
"Ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα μπορεί πλέον άδικα να κάνει διακρίσεις εις βάρος των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, γεγονός που θα δώσει μεγαλύτερη ώθηση στον ανταγωνισμό."

Ευχολόγια... θα, θα, θα... πότε θα δούμε έργα?

Αλλά! ΟΧΙ με φούσκες!  ΟΧΙ άλλο κάρβουνο!

----------


## emeliss

> Ας κάνουμε κάτι να ξυπνήσει η ΕΕΤΤ και να εκτελέσει επιτέλους αυτό που έχει υποσχεθεί: Πραγματικό λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό του ΟΤΕ (wholesale - retail) να τελειώνουμε
> Μαζί με πραγματικά στοιχεία ποιότητας για να κρίνουμε σαν καταναλωτές και άλλα πολλά που να βαράνε καμπανάκια όταν πάει κάποιος πάροχος για φούντο = Αυτό είναι σοβαρή δουλειά, όχι *ευχολόγια*


Το πρώτο δεν θα λύσει κανένα πρόβλημα, αντίθετα θα δημιουργήσει αρκετά νέα.

Στοιχεία ποιότητας πραγματικά και αντικειμενικά είναι απίθανο να βγουν στην φόρα από όλους τους παρόχους.

----------


## Producer

> Το πρώτο δεν θα λύσει κανένα πρόβλημα, αντίθετα θα δημιουργήσει αρκετά νέα.


Διαφωνώ... (ελπίζω να μη φύγουμε πολύ offtopic)

Μέχρι να ετοιμαστούν παράλληλες/εναλλακτικές δικτυακές υποδομές (θα πάρει χρόοοονια), κάτι που θα επιτρέψει την ύπαρξη πραγματικού ανταγωνισμού στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, η ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να ρυθμίζει όλες τις παραμέτρους της χονδρικής αγοράς.  Αυτό πρακτικά, δεν γίνεται με τον ΟΤΕ στη mixed κατάσταση που βρίσκεται.

Είναι πιστεύω ο σωστός δρόμος.  Το λέει συνέχεια αλλά δε το κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ:

"Και αυτό με οδηγεί στο τελευταίο μέρος της ερώτησής σας για το αν το εργαλείο του λειτουργικού διαχωρισμού του κατέχοντος Σημαντική Ισχύ στην Αγορά θα έλυνε, μαζί με την "παρεξήγηση", ένα μέρος των προβλημάτων της αγοράς. Η απάντησή μου -- και ταυτόχρονα η απάντηση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, των υπόλοιπων 26 αντίστοιχων Ρυθμιστικών Αρχών της ΕΕ, καθώς και όσων χωρών τον έχουν ήδη υλοποιήσει ή προχωρούν στην υλοποίηση του (Αγγλία, Σουηδία, Ιρλανδία, Ιταλία, Πολωνία) -- είναι ένα ανεπιφύλακτο ναι."

Source:  Συνέντευξη του προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ καθηγητή Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη στο adslgr.com  

Edit: Το παραπάνω είναι και ο μεγάλος "φόβος" του σημερινού ΟΤΕ... ο νοών, νοήτω

----------


## pt3

Πάντως το πρόβλημα της Αλτεκ δεν δημιουργήθηκε από τις προσφορές οι οποίες άρχισαν τέλος Ιουνίου. Αν διαβάσετε τις ανακοινώσεις θα δείτε οτι τα χρέη αφορούν διάστημα πριν από τον Ιούλιο - Αυγουστο. Προφανώς λοιπόν οι προσφορές έγιναν για να μαζεψουν μετρητά.

Στο κατω κατω δεν ήταν και τόσο καταπληκτικές, εκτός ίσως αυτής με το IDO. 10€ ADSL + 15 πάγιο ΟΤΕ =25€ χωρίς δωρεαν χρόνο κλπ, ακριβότερα δηλαδη από τα double play της αγοράς.

Τωρα όσον αφορά την καταναλωτική μας συνείδηση ο m_themis έχει πολύ δίκιο. Δυστυχώς σαν λαός έχουμε καμιά 10αρια παροιμίες οτι το ακριβό είναι καλό. (Το φθηνό κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι, Οτι πληρώσεις αυτο θα πάρεις κλπ). Είναι βαθειά ριζωμένη αυτη η νοοτροπία μέσα μας και με τον πρόσφατο νεοπλουτισμό μας εχει αυξηθεί. Με αποτέλεσμα βεβαια εδω να τα πληρώνουμε όλα ακριβότερα

----------


## Kanibalos

Πολλα γραφτηκαν στα εκατονταδες reply,για το ποιος φταιει,αν ηταν σωστες οι ενεργειες αμφοτερων κτλ.Πιστευω οτι ολοι μας θα βγαλαμε καποια γνωμη,τουλαχιστον μαθαμε καποιες αληθειες για το συμβαινει....Απλα νομιζω οτι ηρθε η ωρα των συνδρομητων της ALTEC να δουμε τι θα κανουμε!!!.

1)Θα περιμενουμε να πληρωσει???
2)Θα περιμενουμε να την αγορασει καποιος τωρα που επεσε η μετοχη???.
3)και αν πληρωσει(λεμε τωρα) σε κανα διμηνο μπορει να πεταχτει παλι ο Μπαμπας ΟΤΕ και να πει παλι ΕΜΠΑΡΓΚΟ???.
4)Θα παμε στον Ουδεποπ-ΟΤΕ που εχει στρωσει τραπεζι και η ορχηστρα να παιζει???.(Αρχισε τα τηλεφωνα στα σπιτια συνδρομητων Altec)
5)Θα παμε στους αλλους εναλλακτικους που τους περιμενει με το κουμπουρι ανα χειρας για μπιστολια???.

   *Μου φαινετε οτι καλα ειναι να παμε ολοι στον ΟΤΕ γιατι θα ριξει τις τιμες οπως κανει τοσα χρονια για τον ανταγωνισμο(αχαχαχαχαχα) και θα εναρμονιζετε με την τεχνολογια του εξωτερικου χωρις να περιμενει 10 χρονια να κανει αποσβεση  την υπαρχουσα (αχαχαχαχαχ)....


*Χουμορ κανω χουμορ...Καλο κουραγιο σε ολους εμας τους ταλαιπωριμενους Συνδρομητες της ALTEC και καλα ξεμπερδεματα...

----------


## emeliss

> Edit: Το παραπάνω είναι και ο μεγάλος "φόβος" του σημερινού ΟΤΕ... ο νοών, νοήτω


Φόβος είναι λάθος λέξη, ακόμα και μέσα σε αυτάκια.

Οικονομικά για τον ΟΤΕ οι τσέπες δεν αλλάζουν. Στο ίδιο παντελόνι μένουν. Πρακτικά με την γεωγραφική δομή της χώρας το κόστος του βρόχου θα εκτοξευθεί (κατά την ταπεινή μου πάντα άποψη). Περισσότερα μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε αλλού.

ps. Παράλληλες υποδομές σε last mile δεν θα δούμε ποτέ.

----------


## app

θα περιμένω το αποτέλεσμα της αυριανής ακρόασης των εταιριών από ΕΕΤΤ και θα πράξω ανάλογα.
Έχω ήδη στείλει εγγράφως στην Altec αναφορά πλημμελούς παροχής υπηρεσιών από Παρασκευή 22 Αυγούστου.
Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, στους Γενικούς Όρους Παροχής Υπηρεσιών της σύμβασης που συνυπογράψαμε με ALTEC, προβλέπεται μετά τη σχετική έγγραφη αναφορά πλημμελούς παροχής υπηρεσιών, συγκεκριμένη αποζημίωση ανά ώρα.
Ελπίζω οι εξελίξεις να είναι σύντομες και να μην μας οδηγήσουν στα άκρα.

----------


## OUZ1

Ας τα βρουνε αύριο να ησυχάσουμε...

----------


## Producer

> θα περιμένω το αποτέλεσμα της αυριανής ακρόασης των εταιριών από ΕΕΤΤ και θα πράξω ανάλογα.


Rinse and repeat (περίπτωση Lannet πριν 2 μήνες):




> «*Ενιψε τας χείρας της*» χθες η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤ&Τ) στην κόντρα των ΟΤΕ - Lannet. Η ακρόαση των δύο πλευρών που πραγματοποίησε χθες τελικά οδήγησε το θέμα στις ελληνικές καλένδες, αφήνοντας ικανοποιημένο τον ΟΤΕ και έντονα δυσαρεστημένη τη Lannet. Οπως αποφασίστηκε, η ΕΕΤ&Τ θα αποστείλει τα πρακτικά της ακρόασης στις δύο πλευρές, οι οποίες θα υποβάλουν υπομνήματα για να ληφθούν στη συνέχεια οι αποφάσεις.
> 
> Πρακτικά η Lannet παραμένει για τουλάχιστον 3 - 4 εβδομάδες «ξεκρέμαστη», με ό,τι σημαίνει αυτό για το πελατολόγιό της. Η εταιρεία λειτουργεί μέσω του 10% των κυκλωμάτων που της είχε εκχωρήσει ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά όπως αναφέρουν στελέχη του τηλεπικοινωνιακού οργανισμού, η Lannet καταφέρνει και διεκπεραιώνει περίπου το 50% της τηλεφωνικής της κίνησης. Στατιστικά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι περίπου μία στις τρεις κλήσεις διεκπεραιώνεται επιτυχημένα.


Ωραία άρθρα στο site της εφημερίδας επίσης:

"Ενα - μηδέν υπέρ του ΟΤΕ στη μάχη με τους εναλλακτικούς"




> Αγωνας δρόμου από την Altec προκειμένου να συγκεντρώσει τα 10,2 εκατ. ευρώ, με στόχο να άρει ο ΟΤΕ τον αποκλεισμό του δικτύου της
> 
> Καθώς οι πηγές κεφαλαίων στερεύουν και η ρευστότητα περιορίζεται, η αγορά των εναλλακτικών παρόχων των τηλεπικοινωνιών εμφανίζει δυσλειτουργίες. Μετά την Lannet, στο στόχαστρο του ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται η Altec Telecoms για χρέη ύψους 19 εκατ. ευρώ, σύμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ, ή 13 εκατ. ευρώ, σύμφωνα με την Altec Telecoms. Χθες ο ΟΤΕ κατήγαγε μια σημαντική νίκη κατά των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, πετυχαίνοντας απόρριψη της αίτησης προσωρινής διαταγής που είχε υποβάλει η Altec Telecom στο Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών, με στόχο την αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης που επέβαλε από την περασμένη Παρασκευή ο ΟΤΕ στο δίκτυό της. Η εταιρεία είχε φτάσει στον διακανονισμό οφειλής 10,2 εκατ. ευρώ, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ αξίωσε η καταβολή αυτή να γίνει εντός 24ώρου - πράγμα αδύνατο όπως υποστηρίζουν στελέχη της Altec, δεδομένης και της θερινής ραστώνης. Η εταιρεία τώρα αναζητεί τρόπους ικανοποίησης των οικονομικών αιτημάτων του ΟΤΕ, αλλά και το ενδεχόμενο νέων νομικών προσφυγών. Τα στελέχη του ομίλου Altec εμφανίζονται «μουδιασμένα», ειδικά μετά την άρνηση της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς και του Δ.Σ. του Χ.Α. να αναστείλει τη διαπραγμάτευση των μετοχών του ομίλου, Altec και Microland. Χθες οι μετοχές υποχώρησαν ουσιαστικά, χάνοντας οι εταιρείες περίπου το 20% της κεφαλαιοποίησής τους. Οι ζημίες των εναλλακτικών παρόχων μόνον για το 2007 ξεπέρασαν τα 220 εκατ. ευρώ και οι υποχρεώσεις τους πλησιάζουν το 1 δισ. ευρώ. Φαίνεται ότι όσο οι εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών αυξάνουν το πελατολόγιό τους, άλλο τόσο διευρύνουν και τις ζημίες, καθώς παράλληλα μαίνεται σφοδρότατος πόλεμος τιμών στην αγορά. Οι τράπεζες, πιεσμένες και από την απουσία ρευστότητας, «κλείνουν» τις στρόφιγγες, με αποτέλεσμα όσοι παραμείνουν στη συγκεκριμένη αγορά ή θα εμφανίζουν κέρδη ή θα έχουν πλούσιους μετόχους.


"ΟΤΕ: «τζάμπα» επιχειρήσεις;"

"Ελλείψει κεφαλαίων ξεκαθαρίζει η αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών"




> «Οσο αρχίζουν να πιέζονται οι τράπεζες σε θέματα ρευστότητας, τόσο το πρόβλημα των εναλλακτικών παρόχων θα μεγεθύνεται», παρατηρούσε στέλεχος της αγοράς, με αφορμή την κόντρα του ΟΤΕ με την Altec Telecoms.
> 
> Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ, πριν να τραβήξει το χαλί κάτω από τα πόδια της εταιρείας, επί εβδομάδες διαπραγματευόταν με τις μεγαλύτερες τράπεζες της χώρας τους όρους χρηματοδότησης της Altec Telecoms, χωρίς να υπάρχει κατάληξη. «Επρεπε να μπει ένα τέλος σ’ αυτή τη διελκυστίνδα που είχε αναπτυχθεί μεταξύ ΟΤΕ, τραπεζών και Altec», σημείωνε με έμφαση στέλεχος της αγοράς.
> 
> *Στην ίδια θέση που βρίσκεται σήμερα η Altec Telecoms βρίσκονται μια σειρά εναλλακτικών παρόχων τηλεφωνίας.* Ηδη από τον περασμένο Ιούλιο είχε βγει εκτός αγοράς η Lannet, η οποία δήλωσε αδυναμία να καλύψει τις υποχρεώσεις της. Επίσης σε καθεστώς «διαδικασίας συνδιαλλαγής» με τον ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται η Teledome, η οποία είναι η πρώτη εταιρεία στις τηλεπικοινωνίες που υπέβαλε αίτηση συνδιαλλαγής με προμηθευτή της, βάσει του νέου πτωχευτικού κώδικα (3588/2007) που ισχύει από τον Ιούνιο του 2007. Τα χρέη της εταιρείας προς τον ΟΤΕ ανέρχονται σε διψήφιο αριθμό εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.
> 
> Η αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών φαίνεται να ξεκαθαρίζει γρήγορα, δεδομένου ότι δεν υπάρχουν πλέον εύκολες πηγές κεφαλαίων. Και οι επιχειρήσεις που δεν έχουν κέρδη ή πλούσιους μετόχους, αναμένεται πολύ σύντομα να βρεθούν στον... αέρα. Ειδικά στην αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών, όπως φαίνεται και από τα αποτελέσματα του 2007 για τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, οι ζημίες διευρύνονται ραγδαία καθώς μεγαλώνει το πελατολόγιο των επιχειρήσεων. Οι εταιρείες εμφανίζουν ένα σχετικά περιορισμένο τζίρο (560 εκατ. ευρώ), αλλά οι ζημίες ξεπερνούν τα 220 εκατ. ευρώ. Επιπλέον είναι «φορτωμένες» με συνολικές υποχρεώσεις ύψους 1 δισ. ευρώ.

----------


## valsam

Τι με νοιαζει ρε παιδια αν χρωσταει η altec εγω το μονο που θελω ειναι φθηνο adsl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Και η altec το ειχε!
Τι δηλ. θα κανουμε εμεις εδω στην Περαια Θεσ/νικης (50,000 κατοικοι περιπου)που δεν εχουμε εναλακτικους θα πρεπει να σκαμε στον ΟΤΕ 30 +15 παγια=45 ευρωπουλα τον μηνα μονο για internet!!!!!
Aς βαλει ο ΕΕΤΤ προστιμο 20 εκατομυρια στον ΟΤΕ για αισχροκερδια !!!!!!!

----------


## xristakos

> Ας τα βρουνε αύριο να ησυχάσουμε...


Μακάρι! Παρατράβηξε η ιστορία :Evil:

----------


## body125z

> Rinse and repeat (περίπτωση Lannet πριν 2 μήνες):
> 
> 
> 
> Ωραία άρθρα στο site της εφημερίδας επίσης:
> 
> "Ενα - μηδέν υπέρ του ΟΤΕ στη μάχη με τους εναλλακτικούς"
> 
> 
> ...


Καλα τους κανει ο Οτε ,, τετοια μαγαζακια-παραγκες..
Ημουν σε εναλλακτικο και μαλιστα το μεγαλυτερο κ ειδα ιδιοις ομασι τι καφενεια ειναι..,φανταζομαι οι μικροτεροι τι θα ειναι..
ας οργανωθουν να βαλουν μυαλο και μετα ας αρχισουν να υποσχονται λαγους με πετραχειλια.. :Evil: 
καλος ο ανταγωνισμος αλλα ο υγιειης...
Ως τοτε καλα θα κανει ο Οτε να κλεινει τετοια μαγαζακια κ ας του πληρωνω 22 Ε την 4αρα :Thumb down:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Καλα τους κανει ο Οτε ,, τετοια μαγαζακια-παραγκες..
> Ημουν σε εναλλακτικο και μαλιστα το μεγαλυτερο κ ειδα ιδιοις ομασι τι καφενεια ειναι..,φανταζομαι οι μικροτεροι τι θα ειναι..
> ας οργανωθουν να βαλουν μυαλο και μετα ας αρχισουν να υποσχονται λαγους με πετραχειλια..
> καλος ο ανταγωνισμος αλλα ο υγιειης...
> Ως τοτε καλα θα κανει ο Οτε να κλεινει τετοια μαγαζακια κ ας του πληρωνω 22 Ε την 4αρα


Μα αν και η altec χρέωνε 22€ την 4ρα (και μια περιουσία την 256k πρίν λίγα χρόνια) δε θα είχε τέτοια θέματα τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## valsam

Μου φαινεται οτι εδω μεσα οτι εδω μεσα εχουν πολλοι προβλημα που τους επιανε τον ποπο ο ΟΤΕ και εμεις ειχαμε 24αρα με 9,90 και τωρα βγαζουν ολο τους το αχτι !
Ναι ρε και γω μαζι σας !!!!!!!!!! Να τους κλεισει ολους ο ΟΤΕ  και να μεινουν  2-3 και να το κανουν καρτελ-μονοπωλειο οπως στην κινητη για να γουσταρουμε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lifeof29

επειδή έχω μπερδευτή και σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο να μετακομίσω στον οτε ως τώρα πλήρωνα τον λογαριάσμο του οτε κάθε δίμηνο παγιο 30 euro συν 13,99 για altec 1024 αοριστου το μηνα, αν πάω στον οτε ποσα θα πληρώνω για 1024 /256

----------


## Producer

> Να τους κλεισει ολους ο ΟΤΕ  και να μεινουν  2-3 και να το κανουν καρτελ-μονοπωλειο οπως στην κινητη για να γουσταρουμε!!!!!!!!!


Αναπόφευκτο... Get ready...


Πάμε κι άλλο ένα άρθρο απο Καθημερινή:  Ο «μάγος» της πληροφορικής, το Alter και ο ΟΤΕ




> Ο «μάγος» της πληροφορικής, το Alter και ο ΟΤΕ
> 
> Προ του 1999 ο πρόεδρος της Altec, κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλης, ήταν ο «μάγος» της πληροφορικής στην Ελλάδα. Οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία «έπιανε» στα χέρια του, με τρόπο μαγικό «απογειωνόταν» μέσω της Σοφοκλέους. Η Altec, η Microland, η Sysware, η Unisoft, ήταν εταιρείες του ομίλου οι οποίες εισήλθαν στο Χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών την περίοδο 1996 -1998 και μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1999 είχαν κεφαλαιοποίηση περισσότερο από 1 τρισ. δρχ. –πάνω από 3 δισ. ευρώ– ή περίπου το 50% της Alpha Bank. Ηταν η εποχή που η πληροφορική πήγαινε με όλα και επενδυτές σ’ αυτήν ήταν τράπεζες, εκδοτικοί οργανισμοί, ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις και κάθε καρυδιάς... επενδυτής.
> 
> Ελεύθερη Τηλεόραση
> 
> Μετά την τεράστια επιτυχία των τεσσάρων IPO, οποιαδήποτε επιχειρηματική κίνηση του κ. Αθανασούλη παρακολουθούνταν και καταγράφονταν από τον Τύπο και τους επενδυτές, ως κινήσεις που θα δημιουργούσαν νέες αξίες. Και την περίοδο εκείνη ο πρόεδρος της Altec αισθανόταν (και ήταν...) πανίσχυρος. Στο υπερπολυτελές εξοχικό του, που βρίσκεται στο Ναύπλιο, κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο φιλοξενούνταν τουλάχιστον 2-3 υπουργοί της τότε κυβέρνησης. Επίσης, οι εκδηλώσεις της Altec έσφυζαν από κυβερνητικούς παράγοντες, προκαλώντας την «ζηλοφθονία» των ανταγωνιστών του.
> 
> Οι κακές γλώσσες λέγανε τότε ότι ο κ. Αθανασούλης εζήλωσε τη δόξα Κόκκαλη και ότι στόχος του ήταν να πάρει τη θέση του. Αυτός και η ομάδα του άρχισε να απομακρύνεται από την αγορά της πληροφορικής, η οποία τον «μεγάλωσε» και να στρέφεται αλλού. Τον Μάρτιο 2000, με την φήμη του «μάγου», απέκτησε το 50% του Alter, καθιστώντας εαυτόν συνεταίρο του κ. Γ. Κουρή. Η εταιρεία, η Ελεύθερη Τηλεόραση, μπήκε στο Χρηματιστήριο λίγο πριν τις εκλογές του ίδιου έτους, αλλά με λιγότερη επιτυχία απ’ ό,τι οι άλλες εταιρείες του ομίλου. Η «χρηματιστηριακή φούσκα» είχε αρχίσει να χάνει αέρα και μάλιστα κάνοντας... θόρυβο. Το κανάλι «έκαιγε» χρήματα –οι ζημίες εκτιμήθηκαν σε 500 εκατ. δρχ. το μήνα– χωρίς να υπάρχουν πλέον διαθέσιμα κεφάλαια.
> ...

----------


## body125z

> Μα αν και η altec χρέωνε 22€ την 4ρα (και μια περιουσία την 256k πρίν λίγα χρόνια) δε θα είχε τέτοια θέματα τώρα


Το ξερω αυτο φιλε μου μα τελικα αποδειχτηκε οτι οι τοσο χαμηλες τιμες που διατυμπανιζε η εν λογω εταιρια τελικα δεν ειναι και τοσο βιωσιμες... :Thinking: 

Γιαυτο εσεις που κοκορευοσασταν για 24αρες με ξεφτυλα τιμες μαρτυρατε τωρα την ωρα και τη στιγμη που τους επιλεξατε και σερνεστε με τις συνδεσεις σας.. :Whistle: 

Ειναι συνειδητη επιλογη μου να χρυσοπληρωνω τον οτε  :RTFM: , αλλα απο τοτε που το εκανα εχω ησυχο το κεφαλι μου.

Γιατι με τον ΟΤΕ

1.Εχω μια στανταρ ταχυτητα παντα και οχι δικαιολογιες του τυπου εβρεξε και κολησαν τα κυκλωματα

2.Μπορω να συνεννοηθω μαζι τους για οποιοδηποτε προβλημα εχω και να παρω μια πιο σοβαρη απαντηση απο αυτες που μου εδινε(οταν ο θεος δεουσε και τις εδινε) ο εναλλακτικος που ειχα

3.Ξερω οτι δε θα κυνηγω το λογιστηριο και δε θα χρειαστει να κρατησω αντιγραφα των αποδειξεων μου ως την αλλη μου ζωη,για να μη μου ξαναζητησουν να πληρωσω ξανα αυτα που εχω ηδη πληρωσει.

4.Ξεχνω τι σημαινει καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΙΝΚΑ και δεν πληρωνω οτι κερδιζω απο τις 'χαμηλες τιμες' σε τηλεφωνα , fax(που ως επι του περιεργου ποτε δεν φτανουν :Evil: ) και λοιπα επικοινωνιακα μεσα.

Το  ξαναλεω το ξερω οτι πληρωνω παραπανω αλλα ειναι συνειδητη επιλογη μου

Για ολους αυτους τους λογους χαιρομαι που η αγορα καθαριζει απο παραγκες γιατι τους εναλλακτικους που πραγματικα εχουν να προσφερουν σε εμενα τον καταναλωτη τους θελω οι υπολοιποι φαλιμεντο και θα χαιρομαι  :Twisted Evil: .

ΥΓ. οχι δε δουλευω στον Οτε αλλα ειμαι ενας πελατης καμμενος απο εναλλακτικους  :Closed topic:

----------


## aggelos2005

δεν καταλαβα πως εχω ακομα ιντερνετ ,  σερνεται μεν αλλα εχω αλλωστε δε κατεβαζω  αυτες τις μερες , 
 αφου ο οτε κατεβασε τους διακοπτες της Αλτεκ ?
Υπαρχουν ακομα και πελατες της αλτεκ που δεν εχουν καθολου ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνια?
Εχω μονο ιντερνετ στην Αλτεκ και τηλεφωνο απο τον Οτε.
Αυτα και καλημεριζω .
*Συγχαρητηρια*  στo www.adslgr.com/forum  ειπα  ?  *να πω τοτε* !

----------


## konenas

... στην Ευρώπη *Υπάρχουν Νόμοι* αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό, *ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΝΤΑΙ*. Υπάρχει *σεβασμός στον καταναλωτή* και αν παρεκτραπεί εταιρεία παροχής υπηρεσιών, σβήνει από τον χάρτη την άλλη μέρα. Σε περιπτώσεις κατάρευσης δύο παρόχων διαδυκτιακών υπηρεσιών, κατέφυγαν σε συγχωνεύσεις ή εξαγορές (Γαλλία, Γερμανία) σε ρυθμούς που ο καταναλωτής δεν το είχε καταλάβει διότι ουδέποτε του έκοψαν την γραμμή και ξαφνικά του ήρθε ο λογαριασμός με νέο συμβόλαιο ακριβώς με ίδιους όρους με συγνώμη.

Επαναλαμβάνω το σχόλιο http://adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php...&postcount=816.
Εκεί το κράτος "κόβει κ@λους"
ΕΕΤΤ τι κάνεις; Μετά από 2 μήνες τους καλείς αφού έχουν πάει στα δικαστήρια;
Βάλε τους πρόστιμα και μετά πάρε τα πίσω. Είναι το μόνο που ξέρεις.




> ΥΓ. οχι δε δουλευω στον Οτε αλλα ειμαι ενας πελατης καμμενος απο εναλλακτικους


Ο καθένας ότι μπορεί και ότι κατεβάζει η κούτρα του.




> θα περιμένω το αποτέλεσμα της αυριανής ακρόασης των εταιριών από ΕΕΤΤ και θα πράξω ανάλογα.
> Έχω ήδη στείλει εγγράφως στην Altec αναφορά πλημμελούς παροχής υπηρεσιών από Παρασκευή 22 Αυγούστου.
> Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, στους Γενικούς Όρους Παροχής Υπηρεσιών της σύμβασης που συνυπογράψαμε με ALTEC, προβλέπεται μετά τη σχετική έγγραφη αναφορά πλημμελούς παροχής υπηρεσιών, συγκεκριμένη αποζημίωση ανά ώρα.
> Ελπίζω οι εξελίξεις να είναι σύντομες και να μην μας οδηγήσουν στα άκρα.


Χρειάζεται να στείλουμε έγγραφο; 
Πες μας περισσότερα.

----------


## emeliss

> Τι με νοιαζει ρε παιδια αν χρωσταει η altec εγω το μονο που θελω ειναι φθηνο adsl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Κοντόφθαλμο, πολύ κοντόφθαλμο.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Τι με νοιαζει ρε παιδια αν χρωσταει η altec εγω το μονο που θελω ειναι φθηνο adsl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Και η altec το ειχε!
> Τι δηλ. θα κανουμε εμεις εδω στην Περαια Θεσ/νικης (50,000 κατοικοι περιπου)που δεν εχουμε εναλακτικους θα πρεπει να σκαμε στον ΟΤΕ 30 +15 παγια=45 ευρωπουλα τον μηνα μονο για internet!!!!!
> Aς βαλει ο ΕΕΤΤ προστιμο 20 εκατομυρια στον ΟΤΕ για αισχροκερδια !!!!!!!


Τώρα που δεν θα το έχεις; Τι θα κάνεις;

----------


## songless_bird

> Τώρα που δεν θα το έχεις; Τι θα κάνεις;


Εγω προσωπικα την κανω για forthnet σιγα σιγα. Ποτε ξανα ΟΤΕ . Με τους εναλλακτικους μειωσα τα μηνιαια εξοδα μου κατα 100€...

----------


## geonik

Θεσσαλονίκη με ΑΡΥΣ, από τις 6 το πρωί μέχρι και τώρα η ταχυτητα είναι καλή... μήπως τα 'κυκλώματα' επανήλθαν τελικά;

----------


## songless_bird

> Θεσσαλονίκη με ΑΡΥΣ, από τις 6 το πρωί μέχρι και τώρα η ταχυτητα είναι καλή... μήπως τα 'κυκλώματα' επανήλθαν τελικά;


Και χαλκιδικη ειναι καλη. Αλλα φοβαμαι οτι ειναι λόγω της μικρης πρωινης κινησης...

----------


## c4lex

> Και χαλκιδικη ειναι καλη. Αλλα φοβαμαι οτι ειναι λόγω της μικρης πρωινης κινησης...


Λόγω μικρής πρωινής κίνησης είναι. Σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν τα "καλά" :P

Μάλλον κι εγώ γυρίζω σε forthnet. Παίζει και ΟΤΕ. Ποιός κάθετε να ψάχνει πάλι, μόνο...  8|

----------


## geonik

Μια ερώτηση ελαφρώς offtopic, έχουμε ένα block των 8 static IPs στο γραφείο οι οποίες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να τις αλλάξουμε (φανταστείτε firewalls, DNS, προγράμματα κλπ). Αυτές όμως έχουν παραχωρηθεί από την IANA στην Altec Telecoms, και αυτή με την σειρά της τις παραχωρεί σε εμάς, λογικά με την αλλαγή ISP δεν θα μας δοθεί εντελώς διαφορετικό block?

----------


## fiatstilo

Όχι παιδιά, δεν ξαναήρθε η ταχύτητα. Είναι λόγω μειωμένης κίνησης. Έτσι ήταν και χθες το πρωί. Μετά τις 12 η σύνδεση μετατράπηκε σε dialup! Εγώ πάντως αν δεν βρεθεί λύση θα πάω σε τρίτο πάροχο.

----------


## egelados

Γνωρίζει κανείς ρε παιδιά τι πρέπει να κάνω για να κόψω την ΑΡΥΣ ALTEC που έχω τώρα, από τη στιγμή που το 13813 έχει πλέον μόνο ένα ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα ? 

 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Producer

Σήμερα κάποια στιγμή (ξέρει κανένας ώρα?) θα γίνει η παρέμβαση απο ΕΕΤΤ που έχει καλέσει ΟΤΕ και Altec σε ακρόαση...

α) EETT: Κλήση σε Ακρόαση των εταιρειών ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. και ΑLTEC ΤΕLECOMS
β) Παρέμβαση της ΕΕΤΤ για το θέμα ΟΤΕ - Altec
.
.
.
γ) ...Φραγή στα κυκλώματα της Altec Telecoms έβαλε ο ΟΤΕ

Και διαβάζουμε (πριν λίγο καιρό):




> [...]Παράλληλα το νομικό τμήμα της εταιρείας, εξέταζε τις πιθανές νομικές προσφυγές, μεταξύ των οποίων και στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ). Ωστόσο το ενδεχόμενο αυτό θεωρείται *απομακρυσμένο*, δεδομένου ότι το θέμα είχε φτάσει ανεπίσημα την περασμένη εβδομάδα στη ρυθμιστική αρχή από την Altec, την οποία* η ΕΕΤΤ ως Πόντιος Πιλάτος, την προέτρεψε να βρει το δίκαιό της, στα δικαστήρια*.


... Χλωμό να γίνει κάτι σήμερα... Αν δε πληρώσουν, ούτε ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας *(όχι ο  Πόντιος Πιλάτος) δε τους γλυτώνει...

Σημείωση: Η παρέμβαση δεν είναι αυτεπάγγελτη... είναι μετά απο αίτημα της Altec... (με ότι σημαίνει αυτό... βλέπε πρωτοδικείο και χασούρα, βλέπε αναρμόδια ΕΕΤΤ που κοιμάται...)

----------


## frixosb

πάντως εγώ που έχω βάλει στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι το icall για να δρομολογώ κλήσεις σε κινητά, από τότε που δημιουργήθηκε το πρόβλημα δεν είχαμε πρόσβαση στις εξερχόμενες και το γύρισα δυστυχώς μέσω ΟΤΕ πάλι.

----------


## baskon

Για να δουμε τι θα γινει σημερα με την Αλτεκ..
Εγω το μόνο που θα ήθελα είναι όσοι έχουν προπληρωσει για ADSL της Altec να μην χασουν τα λεφτά τους.Αν δε βρεθει λύση με την Αλτεκ και τις υπηρεσιες της να επιστραφουν τα λεφτά (δυσκολο) ή να βρεθει καποιος τροπος να έχουν ιντερνετ.
Και ίσως μια ομαδικη επιστολη από όλους οσους έχουν προπληρωσει για υπηρεσιες για αρκετους μηνες ακομα στην ΕΕΤΤ να βοηθουσε να κάνει κατι για αυτο..

----------


## jap

> Μια ερώτηση ελαφρώς offtopic, έχουμε ένα block των 8 static IPs στο γραφείο οι οποίες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να τις αλλάξουμε (φανταστείτε firewalls, DNS, προγράμματα κλπ). Αυτές όμως έχουν παραχωρηθεί από την IANA στην Altec Telecoms, και αυτή με την σειρά της τις παραχωρεί σε εμάς, λογικά με την αλλαγή ISP δεν θα μας δοθεί εντελώς διαφορετικό block?


Ασφαλώς και θα αλλάξουν...

........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γνωρίζει κανείς ρε παιδιά τι πρέπει να κάνω για να κόψω την ΑΡΥΣ ALTEC που έχω τώρα, από τη στιγμή που το 13813 έχει πλέον μόνο ένα ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα ?


Όπως προανέφεραν άλλοι, αν ακούσεις το μήνυμα μέχρι τέλους κουδουνάει και απαντάνε...

----------


## sugoruyo

> Για να δουμε τι θα γινει σημερα με την Αλτεκ..
> Εγω το μόνο που θα ήθελα είναι όσοι έχουν προπληρωσει για ADSL της Altec να μην χασουν τα λεφτά τους.Αν δε βρεθει λύση με την Αλτεκ και τις υπηρεσιες της να επιστραφουν τα λεφτά (δυσκολο) ή να βρεθει καποιος τροπος να έχουν ιντερνετ.
> Και ίσως μια ομαδικη επιστολη από όλους οσους έχουν προπληρωσει για υπηρεσιες για αρκετους μηνες ακομα στην ΕΕΤΤ να βοηθουσε να κάνει κατι για αυτο..


Όχι απλά πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος να έχουν internet. Κάποιοι έχουν πάρει το Jetpack για τις static IP που δίνει και το έχουν βάλει σε εταιρείες και μαγαζιά, έχουν στήσει firewalls και ότι άλλο είναι απαραίτητο. Δε θα έπρεπε να αντιμετωπίσουν κανένα πρόβλημα αυτοί.

Θα πρέπει να βρεθεί μια λύση να λειτουργήσουν οι συνδέσεις όπως τις πληρώσαμε.

Η κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ είναι εκβιαστική πρώτα πρώτα απέναντι σε εμάς που δεν επιλέξαμε ΟΤΕ, και θα μπορούσε να ρίξει ολόκληρη την εταιρεία έξω.

Μια ομαδική επιστολή προς την ΕΕΤΤ θα έβαζε λίγη πίεση παραπάνω και σε αυτούς τους αρμόδιους/αναρμόδιους. Ας τη συντάξει κάποιος με την απαραίτητη ευχέρεια λόγου και να την "υπογράψουμε" οι υπόλοιποι και να τη στείλουμε.

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

EMAIL μπορειτε να στειλετε στην ΑΛΤΕΚ? γιατι εκανα αιτηση για κονεξ και λογικα σημερα θα φυγω πλεον απο αυτους. οποτε θελω να διακοψω το συμβολαιο μου.

----------


## paravoid

> Μια ερώτηση ελαφρώς offtopic, έχουμε ένα block των 8 static IPs στο γραφείο οι οποίες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να τις αλλάξουμε (φανταστείτε firewalls, DNS, προγράμματα κλπ). Αυτές όμως έχουν παραχωρηθεί από την IANA στην Altec Telecoms, και αυτή με την σειρά της τις παραχωρεί σε εμάς, λογικά με την αλλαγή ISP δεν θα μας δοθεί εντελώς διαφορετικό block?


Το address space που σας έχει αποδοθεί είναι της Altec Telecoms (το RIPE το ονομάζει Provider Aggregatable/PA, σε αντίθεση με το Provider Independent/PI) και θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει αν αλλάξεις πάροχο.

Κακώς σχεδιάσατε το δίκτυο σας ώστε να εξαρτάται τόσο πολύ από το address space που έχετε. Το renumbering πρέπει πάντα να είναι στα σχέδια σου...

----------


## Producer

> Μια ομαδική επιστολή προς την ΕΕΤΤ θα έβαζε λίγη πίεση παραπάνω και σε αυτούς τους αρμόδιους/αναρμόδιους. Ας τη συντάξει κάποιος με την απαραίτητη ευχέρεια λόγου και να την "υπογράψουμε" οι υπόλοιποι και να τη στείλουμε.


Απίστευτο!  Μετά απο *850* μηνύματα !!! κάποιος γράφει κάτι που έπρεπε να γραφτεί απο τη πρώτη στιγμή!  Ένα πράγμα θα πώ: Μπράβο!

Πιστεύετε ότι "αδικήθηκε" η Altec?
Θέλετε να "στηρίξετε" την εταιρία που σας προσέφερε τόσο καλές τιμές?
Θέλετε να "μαζευτεί" ο ΟΤΕ γιατί έχει πάρει φόρα?
Έχετε κάτι να προτείνετε για να μη φτάσουν τα πράγματα στα άκρα?

Κάντε κάτι.  Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα συν υπογράψω για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (έχω πει τη γνώμη μου) αλλά *η κίνηση είναι 10000% σωστή*...
Καταναλωτική συνείδηση δε θέλουμε να αναπτύξουμε?  Μην περιμένετε απο όλους αυτούς:

Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης, Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή
EETT (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων)
Συνήγορος Του Καταναλωτή (Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή)
ΙΝΚΑ/Γενική Ομοσπονδία Καταναλωτών
Ε.Κ.ΠΟΙ.ΖΩ. (Ένωσης για την "Ποιότητα της Ζωής")
κλπ

ΦΡΑΠΕ πίνουν εάν δε τους τσιγκλίζετε... Δεν υπάρχει προστασία του καταναλωτή... χιλιάδες καταγγελίες υπάρχουν μόνο...

Η πλάκα είναι ότι διαβάζουμε απο μερικούς πελάτες της Altec ότι είναι έτοιμοι να καταθέσουν και αγωγή στην Altec  :Smile:   Δικαίωμά τους φυσικά.  Αλλά δε χτυπάς κάποιον που είναι κάτω... Εκτός εάν είσαι "παρτάκιας"

Ps: Δεν νομίζετε ότι το adslgr είναι τόσο επιτυχημένο (και μπράβο) και λόγω υποστήριξης σε όσους τη πατήσανε και δε βρίσκουν το δίκιο τους?...

----------


## body125z

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι διαβάζουμε απο μερικούς πελάτες ότι είναι έτοιμοι να καταθέσουν και αγωγή στην Altec   Δικαίωμά τους φυσικά.  Αλλά δε χτυπάς κάποιον που είναι κάτω... Εκτός εάν είσαι "παρτάκιας"
> .


και φυσικα τους κανεις αγωγη γιατι να τους λυπηθεις?
αφου και εσυ σε δυσκολη θεση να ησουν και να τους χρωστουσες σιγα μη δειχναν ελεος...
κανενας οικτος στην  Αλτεκ :No no:

----------


## Producer

> και φυσικα τους κανεις αγωγη γιατι να τους λυπηθεις?
> αφου και εσυ σε δυσκολη θεση να ησουν και να τους χρωστουσες σιγα μη δειχναν ελεος...
> κανενας οικτος στην  Αλτεκ


Δες το γενικότερα, δεν είναι θέμα λύπησης... Είναι ότι ο καθένας κοιτάει μόνο τη πάρτη του και αυτά τα θέματα δεν λύνονται έτσι για το άμεσο μέλλον (που προβλέπεται δυσοίωνο)...

Ειδικά όταν όλοι οι παραπάνω "προστάτες" του καταναλωτή αυτο-ακυρώθηκαν σε 2 κραυγαλέες περιπτώσεις.  Ας πιέσουμε αυτούς να φτιάξουν τους κανόνες καλύτερα για να μην ταλαιπωρείται κανένας και να μην χρειαστεί ποτέ να φτάνουμε σε αγωγές.  Δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε εμείς "κατανεμητάριοι", "δικηγόροι", "τιμωροί"... φτάνει πια η ταλαιπωρία απο όλους... όχι άλλο κάρβουνο  :Smile:  (τη πάτησα στο παρελθόν με άλλη περίπτωση και ακόμη φωνάζω στους "προστάτες" που δε κάνουν τίποτα)

----------


## A_gamer

> Και χαλκιδικη ειναι καλη. Αλλα φοβαμαι οτι ειναι λόγω της μικρης πρωινης κινησης...


Πάντως τώρα (11.05) παραμένει καλή η ταχύτητα.  :Thinking:

----------


## tatief

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι διαβάζουμε απο μερικούς πελάτες της Altec ότι είναι έτοιμοι να καταθέσουν και αγωγή στην Altec   Δικαίωμά τους φυσικά.  Αλλά δε χτυπάς κάποιον που είναι κάτω... Εκτός εάν είσαι "παρτάκιας"


Αυτόν που είναι "κάτω" και τον κτυπάνε (!!!) αν τον είχε πιάσει ο Παλαιοκώστας θα είχε βγάλει απο τον κουμπαρά τα 10 εκ. ευρώ και θα τα είχε δώσει σε χρόνο ρεκόρ.
Τώρα που απλώς ταλαιπωρούνται οι πελάτες του στα παλαιά υποδήματά του.
Σιγά μην τον λυπηθούμε κιόλλας. Ξέρεις πόσοι θα χάσουν τα λεφτά τους αν τελικά στραβώσει η υπόθεση ?

----------


## Hunter 85

> Πάντως τώρα (11.05) παραμένει καλή η ταχύτητα.


Οπότε σαν να έχουν βελτιωθεί τα πράγματα!

----------


## matrix1

> Οπότε σαν να έχουν βελτιωθεί τα πράγματα!


Βελτιωθηκαν; 

running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 638.23Kb/s  (up)
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 200.22kb/s (down)

(προσεξτε kbit oxi kByte)

δεν θα το ελεγα...

----------


## pt3

Μάλλον ο καλυτερος τρόπος για να τεστάρεις την σύνδεση είναι να δοκιμασει κανεις να κάνει ping σε κάποιο site πχ google.com. Απο τότε που άρχισαν τα προβλήματα εχει απ 15% - 25% time out

----------


## Hunter 85

> Βελτιωθηκαν; 
> 
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 638.23Kb/s  (up)
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 200.22kb/s (down)
> 
> (προσεξτε kbit oxi kByte)
> 
> δεν θα το ελεγα...


Δηλαδή ξαναέπεσε!  :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ: Γιατι μερικοι περιμενουν να βγαλει αποφαση σημερα η ΕΕΤΤ;
Δηλαδη με το που θα ακουσει και θα διαβασει τα αποδεικτικο υλικο
θα εκδοσει ΑΥΘΗΜΕΡΟΝ την ετυμηγορια; 
Ρεκορ που μονο στ "αυτοφωρο" σημειωνεται!
Mηπως γιατι ειναι οφθαλμοφανες ποιος εχει το δικιο με το μερος του;
Η επειδη προκειται γι ασφαλιστικα μετρα; Κανεις νομικος/δικηγορος να μας διαφωτησει;
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να γινει βεβαια, για να ξερουν και οι πελατες της Altec τι τους ξημερωνει!
 :Thinking:  :What..?:

----------


## fotinoulis1

τιποτα δεν εφτιαξε στη ταχυτητα! 303κατω και 830 πανω! :Sad:

----------


## matrix1

> Δηλαδή ξαναέπεσε!


Απο τις 10 που εκανα το πρωτο speedtest το download ηταν  329.61kb/s
απο το traffic chart ουτε καν αυτες τις ταχυτητες δεν βλεπω. Η κατασταση ειναι οπως σε ενα μπουκωμενο Dslam που το traffic chart ειναι με συνεχη σκαμπανεβασματα. Καποιες πολυ πρωινες ωρες που το φορτιο ειναι μικροτερο εχεις λιγο μεγαλυτερο bandwidth, οσο μπαινουν χρηστες πεφτει και αλλο. *Αν* φτιαξει θα το δουμε καθαρα.
Προσωπικη μου αισθηση ειναι οτι δεν θα φτιαξει, αμεσα τουλαχιστον...ισως σε καμια βδομαδα και βλεπουμε. Εκτος αν η ΕΕΤΤ τραβηξει σημερα το αυτι του ΟΤΕ.. λεμε τωρα...

ΥΓ και με το icall ουτε για πλακα να παρεις τηλεφωνο, ενω Σ-Κ κατι γινοταν

----------


## fotinoulis1

συμφωνω!

----------


## Hunter 85

> ...ισως σε καμια βδομαδα και βλεπουμε. Εκτος αν η ΕΕΤΤ τραβηξει σημερα το αυτι του ΟΤΕ.. λεμε τωρα...


Καλά ας μη βγάζεις συμπεράματα ακόμα, κατσε να τελειώσει η "ακρόαση" :Razz:

----------


## gkosto

εγω [ιστευω οτι η εεττ θα ειναι με το μερος του οτε αυτη την φορα και μαλιστα θα κανει και παρατηρησεις στην αλτεκ για τα ανεξοφλητα !!!
μην περιμενετε γρηγορα να τελιωσει το θεμα αυτο

----------


## citizen78

Η κοροϊδία παει συννεφο...

_Απάντηση στην Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς


...δεδομένου ότι η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία Altec Telecoms ΑΕ, προτίθεται εντός των ημερών να καταβάλει τις ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της προς τον ΟΤΕ, σε συνεργασία με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες, αναμένεται η ενεργοποίηση των κυκλωμάτων από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ 

....Εντός των επόμενων ημερών θα διαπραγματευθούμε ρύθμιση για την αποκατάσταση των λειτουργιών της εταιρείας, προκειμένου να ελαχιστοποιηθεί το πρόβλημα το οποίο έχει δημιουργηθεί από τη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων από τον ΟΤΕ...._


Τι νοημα εχει το δευτερο , αν θα γινει το πρώτο ; 
Τι εννοει "προτίθεται" ; θα το κάνει ή οχι ;
"σε συνεργασία με τις τράπεζες" : αυτό είναι διευκρινιστικό (στο πως θα) ή υποθετικο (αν θα) 

Απορώ πως (και αν) αποδεχτηκε η επιτροπή κεφαλαιαγοράς τετοιες αοριστολογίες για εξηγήσεις 


Λυπαμαι ειλικρινα μικρομετόχους , υπαλλήλους και πελάτες ....

----------


## Hunter 85

> Η κοροϊδία παει συννεφο...
> 
> _Απάντηση στην Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς
> 
> 
> ...δεδομένου ότι η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία Altec Telecoms ΑΕ, προτίθεται εντός των ημερών να καταβάλει τις ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της προς τον ΟΤΕ, σε συνεργασία με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες, αναμένεται η ενεργοποίηση των κυκλωμάτων από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ 
> 
> ....Εντός των επόμενων ημερών θα διαπραγματευθούμε ρύθμιση για την αποκατάσταση των λειτουργιών της εταιρείας, προκειμένου να ελαχιστοποιηθεί το πρόβλημα το οποίο έχει δημιουργηθεί από τη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων από τον ΟΤΕ...._
> 
> ...


Ο καθένας θα προσπαθησει να ρίξει το φταίξιμο στον άλλο! Λογικό δεν είναι;

----------


## panteraz

Τι γίνεται με την ακρόαση; Θα το ξημερώσουν; Άντε δεν αντέχω... από την παρασκευή έχω νεύρα με την κ**λοκατάσταση!

Απάντηση της ΑΛΤΕΚ σε μαιλ που έστειλα χθες:

Αξιότιμε κύριε ******* ******, 


«Σας ζητούμε συγνώμη για τις δυσκολίες που μπορεί να συναντάτε προσωρινά στη χρήση των επικοινωνιακών μας συστημάτων. 



Σας διαβεβαιώνουμε ότι καταβάλλουμε κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την επίλυση του προβλήματος. 


Με εκτίμηση,



ALTEC TELECOMS Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών
Tel: 13813
Fax: 211 6872951
Email: support@altecnet.gr

Μοναδικές Προσφορές Internet από την ALTEC TELECOMS
12 μήνες ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ADSL πρόσβαση με κάθε 12μηνη συνδρομή Altecnet ADSL *768*, 1024 & 2048 
3 μήνες ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ADSL πρόσβαση με κάθε 3μηνη συνδρομή Altecnet ADSL *768*, 1024 & 2048
12μήνες ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση στο Internet με κάθε *12μηνη dialup* συνδρομή Altecnet PSTN ή ISDN.

----------


## mpip

> Η κοροϊδία παει συννεφο...
> 
> _Απάντηση στην Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς
> 
> 
> ...δεδομένου ότι η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία Altec Telecoms ΑΕ, προτίθεται εντός των ημερών να καταβάλει τις ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της προς τον ΟΤΕ, σε συνεργασία με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες, αναμένεται η ενεργοποίηση των κυκλωμάτων από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ 
> 
> ....Εντός των επόμενων ημερών θα διαπραγματευθούμε ρύθμιση για την αποκατάσταση των λειτουργιών της εταιρείας, προκειμένου να ελαχιστοποιηθεί το πρόβλημα το οποίο έχει δημιουργηθεί από τη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων από τον ΟΤΕ...._
> 
> ...


Σε συνεργασια με τιs πιστωτριεs τραπεζεs σημαινει οτι αν δεν πληρωσουμε δεν θα φταιμε εμειs αλλα οι τραπεζεs που δεν μαs  δανειζουν τα χρηματα.Ρε παιδια ασχετα τελικα με τον αν πληρωσει τελικα η αλτεκ ειναι ολοφανερο οτι η εταιρια αυτη  εμπαιζει τουs παντεs.Πιστευω οτι αν ειχει εξασφαλισει καποια χρηματοδοτηση απο τραπεζεs θα εβγαινε και θα ελεγε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα ιδιαιτερα στουs πελατεs τηs που μεχρι τορα που μιλαμε δεν εχουν καμια ενημερωση αλλα ψαχνουν εδω κι εκει να μαθουν κατι.Βεβαια δεν μπορω να αποκλεισω τελειωs το ενδεχομενο να βρει στο τελοs το χρηματα αλλα μεχρι πιστευω οτι μεχρι τορα  δεν εχει βρει τιποτα και προσπαθει να κερδισει χρονο.

----------


## abcd5

> και φυσικα τους κανεις αγωγη γιατι να τους λυπηθεις?
> αφου και εσυ σε δυσκολη θεση να ησουν και να τους χρωστουσες σιγα μη δειχναν ελεος...
> κανενας οικτος στην  Αλτεκ


Δεν καταλαβαίνω την λογική. Μέχρι να εκδικαστεί η αγωγή:
Είτε η εταιρεία βρει τα χρήματα και συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί και για όσους γκρινιάξουν με κάποιο τρόπο θα τους αποζημιώσει.
Είτε θα βρίσκεται υπό εκκαθάριση και δεν θα υπάρχουν χρήματα να αποζημιωθείτε.

----------


## manoulamou

ΝΑΙ καπως ετσι ειχε γινει και με την Sparknet...  :ROFL: 
για ρωτειστε τα περι ... αποζημιωσεων ...
Ο πελατης δεν βρισκει ποτε το δικιο του!

----------


## alexandrozz

> ΝΑΙ καπως ετσι ειχε γινει και με την Sparknet... 
> για ρωτειστε τα περι ... αποζημιωσεων ...
> Ο πελατης δεν βρισκει ποτε το δικιο του!


Όπως έχει ειπωθεί και παραπάνω, ο πελάτης είναι στους τελευταίους που θα αποζημιωθούν.

----------


## alfagamma

> Όχι απλά πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος να έχουν internet. Κάποιοι έχουν πάρει το Jetpack για τις static IP που δίνει και το έχουν βάλει σε εταιρείες και μαγαζιά, έχουν στήσει firewalls και ότι άλλο είναι απαραίτητο. Δε θα έπρεπε να αντιμετωπίσουν κανένα πρόβλημα αυτοί.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να βρεθεί μια λύση να λειτουργήσουν οι συνδέσεις όπως τις πληρώσαμε.
> 
> Η κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ είναι εκβιαστική πρώτα πρώτα απέναντι σε εμάς που δεν επιλέξαμε ΟΤΕ, και θα μπορούσε να ρίξει ολόκληρη την εταιρεία έξω.
> 
> Μια ομαδική επιστολή προς την ΕΕΤΤ θα έβαζε λίγη πίεση παραπάνω και σε αυτούς τους αρμόδιους/αναρμόδιους. Ας τη συντάξει κάποιος με την απαραίτητη ευχέρεια λόγου και να την "υπογράψουμε" οι υπόλοιποι και να τη στείλουμε.


Μια ερωτηση!!! Εσεις που διαμαρτυρεστε για το προβλημα που εχετε στις εταιρειες σας, εχετε βαλει συνδεση για "εταιρειες" η  οικιακες?
Γιατι απο οτι ξερω οι μονη περιπτωση για επαγγελματικο ιντερνετ με στατικη ΙΡ ειναι το CONNEX για επιχειρησεις, ολες οι αλλες (οπως Βονταφον που εχω ) ειναι για ιδιωτες και για να συνδεθεις κανεις π***τια και να γινει σε ονομα ιδιωτη!!!

Αρα κανουμε τις κομπινες μας και μετα ζηταμε και τα ρεστα!!!

----------


## kanenas3

> Όπως έχει ειπωθεί και παραπάνω, ο πελάτης είναι στους τελευταίους που θα αποζημιωθούν.


Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά γιατί να αποζημιωθεί ο πελάτης;;; Αυτός που είναι σε αορίστου απλά δε θα πληρώσει για το διάστημα που υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αποζημίωση για πιο λόγο θέλει; Για απώλεια εισοδήματος σε οικιακή σύνδεση;;;

Αν μιλάμε για όσους προπλήρωσαν αυτό ήταν και είναι ένα ρίσκο που υπήρχε πάντα σε τέτοιου είδους συναλλαγές.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως συμβαδίζει η ανάγκη για τη μέγιστη δυνατή οικονομία με τη μέγιστη δυνατή αξιοπιστία. Όποιος θέλεις άριστη ποιότητα ας πάει στον ΟΤΕ και ας την χρυσοπληρώσει αφού την χρειάζεται. Όποιος θέλει να κάνει οικονομία ας γνωρίζει τουλάχιστον ότι θα υπάρχουν υποχωρήσεις στην ποιότητα των υπηρεσίων.

----------


## matrix1

> Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά γιατί να αποζημιωθεί ο πελάτης;;; Αυτός που είναι σε αορίστου απλά δε θα πληρώσει για το διάστημα που υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αποζημίωση για πιο λόγο θέλει; Για απώλεια εισοδήματος σε οικιακή σύνδεση;;;
> 
> Αν μιλάμε για όσους προπλήρωσαν αυτό ήταν και είναι ένα ρίσκο που υπήρχε πάντα σε τέτοιου είδους συναλλαγές.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως συμβαδίζει η ανάγκη για τη μέγιστη δυνατή οικονομία με τη μέγιστη δυνατή αξιοπιστία. Όποιος θέλεις άριστη ποιότητα ας πάει στον ΟΤΕ και ας την χρυσοπληρώσει αφού την χρειάζεται. Όποιος θέλει να κάνει οικονομία ας γνωρίζει τουλάχιστον ότι θα υπάρχουν υποχωρήσεις στην ποιότητα των υπηρεσίων.


"αριστη ποιοτητα"

εδω γελαμε... την μεγαλυτερη φολα την εχω φαει απο το connex. 45 μερες βλαβη, μονο να συγχρονιζει το ρουτερ και τιποτα αλλο. Το εχω ξαναγραψει. Δεν ξερω αν ηταν κατι που δεν συμβαινει σε ολους αλλα ηταν ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Για μενα ο οτε ειναι το ιδιο αναξιοπιστος με ολους τους αλλους αν οχι χειροτερος. Ειδικα αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι θα δινει τα διπλα σχεδον χρηματα.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά γιατί να αποζημιωθεί ο πελάτης;;; Αυτός που είναι σε αορίστου απλά δε θα πληρώσει για το διάστημα που υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αποζημίωση για πιο λόγο θέλει; Για απώλεια εισοδήματος σε οικιακή σύνδεση;;;
> 
> Αν μιλάμε για όσους προπλήρωσαν αυτό ήταν και είναι ένα ρίσκο που υπήρχε πάντα σε τέτοιου είδους συναλλαγές.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως συμβαδίζει η ανάγκη για τη μέγιστη δυνατή οικονομία με τη μέγιστη δυνατή αξιοπιστία. Όποιος θέλεις άριστη ποιότητα ας πάει στον ΟΤΕ και ας την χρυσοπληρώσει αφού την χρειάζεται. Όποιος θέλει να κάνει οικονομία ας γνωρίζει τουλάχιστον ότι θα υπάρχουν υποχωρήσεις στην ποιότητα των υπηρεσίων.


Ναι μόνο μη βγει το λογιστήριο και ζητά λεφτά! Αποζημίωση δεν παιρνει έτσι και αλλιώς αλλά για το πρώτο δεν είμαι σόγουρος οτι δεν θα συμβεί!

----------


## manoulamou

> Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά γιατί να αποζημιωθεί ο πελάτης;;; 
> Αυτός που είναι σε αορίστου απλά δε θα πληρώσει για το διάστημα που υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 
> Αποζημίωση για πιο λόγο θέλει; Για απώλεια εισοδήματος σε οικιακή σύνδεση;;;
> 
> Αν μιλάμε για όσους προπλήρωσαν αυτό ήταν και είναι ένα ρίσκο 
> που υπήρχε πάντα σε τέτοιου είδους συναλλαγές.


Για το θεμα αποζημιωση σε αοριστου πως (δεν) θα πληρωσει;
Θα του τα δωσουν πισω οταν θα εχουν κλεισει, τα λογιστηρια να ναι καλα...
Για οσους προπληρωσαν σιγουρα υπαρχει θεμα, 
τι θα πει ρισκο: κορόιδα ειναι να πληρωνουν για κατι που δεν θα εχουν;
Δεν ξερω τι γινεται στο Ελλαδισταν, αλλά στο εξωτερικο θα ετρωγαν αγωγες
που θα ηταν ολες δικες τους, αναλογα βεβαια τον νομικο τυπο του "κανονιου"!




> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως συμβαδίζει η ανάγκη για τη μέγιστη δυνατή οικονομία
>  με τη μέγιστη δυνατή αξιοπιστία. 
> Όποιος θέλεις άριστη ποιότητα ας πάει στον ΟΤΕ και ας την χρυσοπληρώσει αφού την χρειάζεται.
>  Όποιος θέλει να κάνει οικονομία ας γνωρίζει τουλάχιστον
>  ότι θα υπάρχουν υποχωρήσεις στην ποιότητα των υπηρεσίων.


Κατι τετοια λεμε μερικοι και μας λενε το λιγοτερο Fans
το περισσοτερο υπαλληλους ή μετοχους του ΟΤΕ ...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## avaya

> "αριστη ποιοτητα"
> 
> εδω γελαμε... την μεγαλυτερη φολα την εχω φαει απο το connex. 45 μερες βλαβη, μονο να συγχρονιζει το ρουτερ και τιποτα αλλο. Το εχω ξαναγραψει. Δεν ξερω αν ηταν κατι που δεν συμβαινει σε ολους αλλα ηταν ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Για μενα ο οτε ειναι το ιδιο αναξιοπιστος με ολους τους αλλους αν οχι χειροτερος. Ειδικα αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι θα δινει τα διπλα σχεδον χρηματα.




απλα ο οτε ειναι κρατος!και κανει οτι θελει!κατσε να δεις οταν θα μπουνε για τα καλα οι γερμανοι!απο τη μια κακο για το ελληνικο χρημα αλλα απο την αλλη θα τους βαλει ολους τους βολεμενους να τρεχουν.οχι να περιμενεις 20-30 μερες για να συγχρονισεις.και ειδικα αν εισαι σε αλλο παροχο να περιμενεις παραπανω..

 :Mad:

----------


## tatief

> ...Αν μιλάμε για όσους προπλήρωσαν αυτό ήταν και είναι ένα ρίσκο που υπήρχε πάντα σε τέτοιου είδους συναλλαγές.


Σκέφτομαι να δώσω 800ρες γραμμές με 5 ευρώ το μήνα. Προπληρωμή οι 10 πρώτοι μήνες
Ελπίζω με το παραπάνω σκεπτικό να δείξουν κατανόηση όσοι δεν θα πάρουν ποτέ τίποτα.

Ρίσκα παίρνουν (υποτίθεται ) οι επιχειρηματίες αγαπητέ φίλε, όχι ο καταναλωτής. Ο καταναλωτής αγοράζει αυτό που του πουλάς για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να πάρει ρίσκο.
Οταν πας να αγοράσεις μακαρόνια, πας να αγοράσεις μακαρόνια.Ποιό πρέπει να είναι το ρίσκο σου και γιατί

----------


## Producer

> απλα ο οτε ειναι κρατος!και κανει οτι θελει!κατσε να δεις οταν θα μπουνε για τα καλα οι γερμανοι!απο τη μια κακο για το ελληνικο χρημα αλλα απο την αλλη θα τους βαλει ολους τους βολεμενους να τρεχουν.οχι να περιμενεις 20-30 μερες για να συγχρονισεις.και ειδικα αν εισαι σε αλλο παροχο να περιμενεις παραπανω..


Ενώ οι Γερμανοί θα αφήσουν να τρέχουν τα χρέη?  Εάν χρωστάς 1 € σου κατεβάζει το κύκλωμα και γίνεσαι Βέγγος σε δευτερόλεπτα...!
Εάν δεν ασχοληθεί τώρα η ΕΕΤΤ σοβαρά, δε θα μείνει ούτε φύλο ούτε φτερό...

Τα περιθώρια στενεύουν... ή τώρα ή ποτέ για την ΕΕΤΤ... Με τους Γερμανούς δε θα τα βγάλει εύκολα πέρα...




> Ανεξάρτητα από το αποτέλεσμα της σημερινής ακρόασης, το οποίο κατά την άποψή μας δεν θα έχει κανένα ουσιώδες αποτέλεσμα στις διαφορές των δύο εταιρειών, υποβόσκει εδώ και πολύ καιρό πλήθος προβλημάτων που οξύνονται και *όσο περνάει ο καιρός διογκώνονται, γιατί δεν αντιμετωπίζονται ριζικά*. [...]
> 
> H αντιμετώπιση των καταναλωτών ψηφιακών υπηρεσιών με την τροπή που έχουν πάρει οι συνθήκες λειτουργίας των εταιρειών τηλεπικοινωνιών επιβάλλεται να αλλάξει. Το ελληνικό κοινό εδώ που φτάσαμε πρέπει να προειδοποιείται στην περίπτωση που, χωρίς να φταίει, δεν θα έχει τηλέφωνο ή διαθέσιμο δίκτυο. Οι έννοιες "οικονομικές διαφορές" και "παροχή υπηρεσίας προς το κοινό" είναι δύο εντελώς διαφορετικές έννοιες, μόνο που στην ελληνική αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών έχουν ταυτοποιηθεί. *Και εδώ, κατά την άποψή μας, ευθύνες έχει πρώτα η ΕΕΤΤ*.


Source: ICT Plus

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> "αριστη ποιοτητα"
> 
> εδω γελαμε... την μεγαλυτερη φολα την εχω φαει απο το *connex. 45 μερες βλαβη*, μονο να συγχρονιζει το ρουτερ και τιποτα αλλο. *Το εχω ξαναγραψει.* 
> Δεν ξερω αν ηταν κατι που δεν συμβαινει σε ολους αλλα ηταν ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ...


Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα περιπτωση ασχετα εαν ειναι ή οχι σπανια!
Αλλά δεν μπορεσα να το βρω σε μια πρωτη αναζητηση...
για δωσε link. :Thinking:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα περιπτωση ασχετα εαν ειναι ή οχι σπανια!
> Αλλά δεν μπορεσα να το βρω σε μια πρωτη αναζητηση...
> για δωσε link.


Όντως για να δούμε έχει ενδιαφέρον

----------


## app

> Χρειάζεται να στείλουμε έγγραφο; 
> Πες μας περισσότερα.


Στους γενικούς όρους της σύμβασης για το ADSL i-call unlimited, αναφέρει :  
...
5.Υποχρεώσεις της Εταιρείας
...
5.2 Η Εταιρεία οφείλει να καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την αδιάλειπτη και αξιόπιστη παροχή των υπηρεσιών, καθώς επίσης και για την αποκατάσταση τυχόν δυσλειτουργιών, που αναφέρει ο Πελάτης στη χρήση των υπηρεσιών, εφόσον το τεχνικό ή λειτουργικό πρόβλημα οφέιλεται στο δίκτυο ή τον εξοπλισμό της Εταιρείας. Σε περίπτωση πλημμελούς παροχής των παρεχομένων με την παρούσα υπηρεσιών που οφείλεται αποκελιστικά σε υπαιτιότητα της Εταιρείας, ο Πελάτης οφείλει να υποβάλει εγγράφως και αιτιολογημένα σχετική αναφορά και άιτημα στο Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών της Εταιρέιας, η οποία, εφ΄όσον εξακριβωθεί βάσει των εσωτερικών τεχνικών στοιχείων η διακοπή ή η πλημελής παροχή των υπηρεσιών, οφείλει να παράσχει στον Πελάτη αποζημίωση που περιορίζεται στα τρία (3) Ευρώ για κάθε μία ολόκληρη ώρα διακοπής της υπηρεσίας, πέραν των είκοσι τεσσάρων (24) συνεχών ωρών και σε ένα (1) Ευρώ για κάθε ώρα πλημελούς παροχής. Η αποζημίωση αυτή πιστώνεται στο μεθεπόμενο, μετά την υποβολή του αι΄τηματος τιμολόγιο του Πελάτη ή στο εκκαθαριστικό τιμολόγιο σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας ή λήξης της παρούσας.
...

Η Εταιρεία μου απάντησε ότι καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια κλπ κλπ
Αν ζητήσουμε μαζικά αποζημίωση, ίσως επισπεύσουμε κάποιες εξελίξεις.

----------


## avaya

Τελικα τιποτα απο την ΕΕΤΤ εμαθε κανεις τπτ.τι αποφαση πηραν για την Altec

----------


## kanenas3

@manoulamou

Τώρα συζητάμε για το αν όσοι είναι σε αορίστου θα "χάσουν" 10 ευρώ;;; Είμαστε σοβαροί;; Και εγώ έχασε μερικά ευρώ γιατί ο ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε να με κόψει και όταν κατάλαβε ότι έκοψε λάθος συνδρομητή θεώρησε σωστό να με χρεώσει κιόλας. Ε μετά από 6 μήνες που πάλευα μαζί τους βαρέθηκα τα έδωσα και τους έκοψα τελείως...Όσο για τον fan-μποϊσμό, υπάρχει μια μεγάλη διαφορά! Είναι αστείο τη μια να βρίζεις τον Βουρλούμη και την άλλη να εξυμνείς τις ενέργειες του... :Whistle: 

@matrix1

Το τέλεια νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνουν όλοι τι εννοώ, όπως επίσης και με το οικονομική επιλογή. Μιλάμε για το σύνολο και όχι για μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις.

@tatief

Οτιδήποτε κάνεις καθημερινά εμπεριέχει ρίσκο, πόσο μάλλον μια οικονομική συναλλαγή. Αν δεν το ήξερες...ξεκίνα από σήμερα! Όταν προπληρώνεις οτιδήποτε αναλαμβάνεις και ρίσκο.


Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος όμως γιατί ο ΟΤΕ αφήνει τα χρέη να συσσωρεύονται και χτυπάει όταν τον συμφέρει; Οκ να πάρει όσα του χρωστάνε αλλά μη μας το παίζει και μητέρα Τερέζα...

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

@apavlidis

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά έχεις όρεξη να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια για να αποδείξεις ότι είναι ευθύνη της εταιρίας; Άσχετα με την αλήθεια καμία εταιρία δεν πρόκειται να αποζημιώσει σε τέτοια περίπτωση, πόσο μάλλον μια που έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας κινηθεί δικαστικά μπας και πάρει κανένα dslam για αποζημίωση  :Razz:

----------


## Producer

> Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος όμως γιατί ο ΟΤΕ αφήνει τα χρέη να συσσωρεύονται και χτυπάει όταν τον συμφέρει; Οκ να πάρει όσα του χρωστάνε αλλά μη μας το παίζει και μητέρα Τερέζα...


Θα ξεφύγουμε, αλλά κάτι μυρίζει εδώ...

i) Κάλυψη μηδέν σε όλα τα επίπεδα...
ii) Δεν έγινε δεκτή η προσπάθεια της Altec να γίνει διακανονισμός
iii) Πέφτουν κυκλώματα Παρασκευή μεσημέρι
iv) Τράπεζες που έχουν "στερέψει" και ο ΟΤΕ να μη κάνει βήμα πίσω
v) Δεν έγινε δεκτή η αίτηση της Altec για προσωρινή αναστολή διαπραγμάτευσης των μετοχών των δύο εταιρειών του Ομίλου
vi) Το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών απέρριψε την αίτηση της Altec Telecoms για έκδοση προσωρινής διαταγής με στόχο την αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης
vii) Η ΕΕΤΤ γνώριζε αλλά δεν έκανε τίποτα
viii) Δεν ποντάρω πολλά στη σημερινή ακρόαση

Κάτι δε πάει καλά ίσως εκεί ψηλά με τον κύριο...



Πολύ ξεκρέμασμα  :Smile:  Ίσως ο ΟΤΕ να έχει "εκτελεί άνωθεν εντολές" ή γίνομαι παρανοϊκός ?  :Smile: 

Ps: Η ίδια η Altec μιλάει για 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά στη περίπτωση της αναστολής διαπραγμάτευσης των μετοχών... στη περίπτωση της Lannet το δεχθήκανε αμέσως...
Ps2: *Αυτά παθαίνεις όταν δίνεις δικαιώματα*... Είναι όμως μόνο αυτό???

----------


## vampira

Σήμερα πάντως δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί καθόλου το jetpack που έχω. Ευτυχώς ο γείτονας με σκέφτεται και κάπως βολεύομαι, έχω μοιράσει την σύνδεσή του χριστιανικότατα  :Wink: 
Αλλά ποιός αντέχει την γκρίνια της μάνας μου για το τηλέφωνο (προεπιλογή φορέα). Είχε βολευτεί τόσα χρόνια με τα υπεραστικά κ τα 9 cent και τώρα της κακοφαίνεται να καλεί και να σκέφτεται πόσες μονάδες πέφτουν.
Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει...

----------


## konenas

> Η Εταιρεία μου απάντησε ότι καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια κλπ κλπ
> Αν ζητήσουμε μαζικά αποζημίωση, ίσως επισπεύσουμε κάποιες εξελίξεις.


Έγινε ήδη.

----------


## frnk

> Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος όμως γιατί ο ΟΤΕ αφήνει τα χρέη να συσσωρεύονται και χτυπάει όταν τον συμφέρει; Οκ να πάρει όσα του χρωστάνε αλλά μη μας το παίζει και μητέρα Τερέζα...


sorry για το προχειρο...
εχει σχεση με επικειμενες εκλογες?



> Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά έχεις όρεξη να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια για να αποδείξεις ότι είναι ευθύνη της εταιρίας; Άσχετα με την αλήθεια καμία εταιρία δεν πρόκειται να αποζημιώσει σε τέτοια περίπτωση, πόσο μάλλον μια που έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας κινηθεί δικαστικά μπας και πάρει κανένα dslam για αποζημίωση


ναι _δε θα υπαρχουν...στοιχεια




> Αν ζητήσουμε μαζικά αποζημίωση, ίσως επισπεύσουμε κάποιες εξελίξεις.


αυτο κατι λεει...

----------


## matrix1

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πολυ ενδιαφερουσα περιπτωση ασχετα εαν ειναι ή οχι σπανια!
> Αλλά δεν μπορεσα να το βρω σε μια πρωτη αναζητηση...
> για δωσε link.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=291

----------


## manoulamou

Η Altec ας τα βρει με το "συστημα" στο οποιο τοσον καιρο ειναι ενταγμενη
τον κακο ΟΤΕ, το διαβλητο ΧΑ, την ανεξαρτητη ΕΕΤΤ, τις τοτκγλυφες Τραπεζες !
Οι πελατες της (ασχετως κριτηριων που την επελεξαν) 
τι φταινε να βρεθουν στον αερα, χωρις ενημερωση και χωρις αποζημιωσεις;

ΥΓ 
*@matrix1*, ΟΧΙ εσυ προσωπικα λοιπον, 
αλλα μια δημοσια υπηρεσια, ποια δεν μας λες παλι (χωρις ν αμφισβητουμε εσενα )
μαλλον εκεινη (?) θα επρεπε να εκανε ενεργειες πιο δραστικες και αμεσες
αφου ειχε να κανει με εξυπηρετηση πολιτων...

----------


## konenas

> ...


Τον πάτησαν κάτω.

----------


## Producer

> Η Altec ας τα βρει με το "συστημα" στο οποιο τοσον καιρο ειναι ενταγμενη
> τον κακο ΟΤΕ, το διαβλητο ΧΑ, την ανεξαρτητη ΕΕΤΤ, τις τοτκγλυφες Τραπεζες !
> Οι πελατες της (ασχετως κριτηριων που την επελεξαν) 
> τι φταινε να βρεθουν στον αερα, χωρις ενημερωση και χωρις αποζημιωσεις;


Σωστά τα λες, δεν ψάχνω για δικαιολογίες  :Smile:  (άλλωστε έχω γράψει ξεκάθαρα ότι πρέπει να επανασχεδιαστεί η αγορά για να είναι υγιής και υποστηρίζω τις εξελίξεις)

Κάνω ένα βήμα πίσω και βλέπω όλο το "πλαίσιο"... Σφαλιάρες απο όλες τις πλευρές...
Και το "σύστημα" πολλές φορές δεν έχει αποχρώσεις... Έχει το σχήμα του €  :Smile:  Κάπου δε τα βρήκαν ίσως...

----------


## gpgpgps

Βρε παιδιά και μεις της altec τι κάνουμε στο τέλος εαν δεν πανε όλα καλά? Κατά που να κάνουμε και αν αλλάξουμε εταιρία σε ποιους, νόμιμους, απατεώνες να πάμε? και επίσης (λίγο άσχετο),πόσο διαρκεί η ενεργοποίση μια νέας σύνδεσης?
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## app

> @manoulamou
> Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά έχεις όρεξη να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια για να αποδείξεις ότι είναι ευθύνη της εταιρίας; Άσχετα με την αλήθεια καμία εταιρία δεν πρόκειται να αποζημιώσει σε τέτοια περίπτωση, πόσο μάλλον μια που έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας κινηθεί δικαστικά μπας και πάρει κανένα dslam για αποζημίωση


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Με τα δικαστήρια δεν βρίσκεις άκρη ή την βρίσκεις απελπιστικά αργά. Μια επιστολή όμως για έγγραφη αναφορά προβλήματος, μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας. Τα τηλέφωνα στο 13813 δεν μπορούν να αξιοποιηθούν, σε αντίθεση με το έγγραφο. 
Δεν ξέρουμε ποια θα είναι η κατάληξη, οπότε ίσως επαναλαμβάνω αποδειχθεί χρήσιμη η έγγραφη αναφορά του προβλήματος.

----------


## body125z

> Βρε παιδιά και μεις της altec τι κάνουμε στο τέλος εαν δεν πανε όλα καλά? Κατά που να κάνουμε *και αν αλλάξουμε εταιρία σε ποιους, νόμιμους, απατεώνες να πάμε?* και επίσης (λίγο άσχετο),πόσο διαρκεί η ενεργοποίση μια νέας σύνδεσης?
> Ευχαριστώ...


σωστος φιλε μου..
η επιλογη μερικες φορες ειναι κ καθαρα θεμα τυχης  :Wink:

----------


## kanenas3

> Η Altec ας τα βρει με το "συστημα" στο οποιο τοσον καιρο ειναι ενταγμενη
> τον κακο ΟΤΕ, το διαβλητο ΧΑ, την ανεξαρτητη ΕΕΤΤ, τις τοτκγλυφες Τραπεζες !
> Οι πελατες της (ασχετως κριτηριων που την επελεξαν) 
> τι φταινε να βρεθουν στον αερα, χωρις ενημερωση και χωρις αποζημιωσεις;


Τώρα θα σε πω fan όμως γιατί είσαι άδικη. Από την μια όλα είναι σάπια στην Ελλάδα αλλά από την άλλη μόνο ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλός...Ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή αποζημιώνει; Πήρε κανείς πίσω τίποτα από όσους έμειναν χωρίς συνδέσεις πριν από 1 χρόνο; Πήρε κανείς τίποτα πίσω όταν είχε πρόβλημα με υπαιτιότητα του ΟΤΕ. Η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ!!

Που διαφέρει στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο ο ΟΤΕ;; ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!

Απλά ξέρουμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ αποκλείεται να κλείσει...τουλάχιστον για κάποια χρόνια.

----------


## manoulamou

Καλα *αντε γεια* οι ταμπελες καλα κρατουν: οσοι συμφωνουν *απολυτα* μαζι μας ειναι αντικειμενικοι,
 ολοι οι αλλοι εναι fans (κατι σε  Βush μου φερνει)!!!
Τοτε τι να γραψουμε για καποιους που εκ συστηματος 
βγαζουν σκαρτη καθε προσφορα του ΟΤΕ, βριζουν ο,τιδηποτε εχει το συνθετικο ΟΤΕ,
κι αν δεν βρουν επιχειρηματα αναφερουν τι εκανε/γινοταν προ 5ετιας ή και 20ετιας;

----------


## Hunter 85

> Τώρα θα σε πω fan όμως γιατί είσαι άδικη. Από την μια όλα είναι σάπια στην Ελλάδα αλλά από την άλλη μόνο ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλός...Ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή αποζημιώνει; Πήρε κανείς πίσω τίποτα από όσους έμειναν χωρίς συνδέσεις πριν από 1 χρόνο; Πήρε κανείς τίποτα πίσω όταν είχε πρόβλημα με υπαιτιότητα του ΟΤΕ. Η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ!!
> 
> Που διαφέρει στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο ο ΟΤΕ;; ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!
> 
> Απλά ξέρουμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ αποκλείεται να κλείσει...τουλάχιστον για κάποια χρόνια.


Oταν καποιος απο τη μια σχολιάζει τα κακά αλλα και επιβραβέυει τα καλά γιατι να είναι fanboy;
Ναι φίλτατε γιατι να κλέισει οταν έχει καταφέρει (λόγω ανταγωνισμού) να προσφέρει πιο αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες;
Αν ήθελαν και οι άλλοι ας έκαναν το ίδιο! Να δεις πως θα είχαν κόσμο!

----------


## abcd5

> Στους γενικούς όρους της σύμβασης για το ADSL i-call unlimited, αναφέρει :  
> ...
> 5.Υποχρεώσεις της Εταιρείας
> ...
> 5.2 Η Εταιρεία οφείλει να καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την αδιάλειπτη και αξιόπιστη παροχή των υπηρεσιών, καθώς επίσης και για την αποκατάσταση τυχόν δυσλειτουργιών, που αναφέρει ο Πελάτης στη χρήση των υπηρεσιών, εφόσον το τεχνικό ή λειτουργικό πρόβλημα οφέιλεται στο δίκτυο ή τον εξοπλισμό της Εταιρείας. Σε περίπτωση πλημμελούς παροχής των παρεχομένων με την παρούσα υπηρεσιών που οφείλεται αποκελιστικά σε υπαιτιότητα της Εταιρείας, ο Πελάτης οφείλει να υποβάλει εγγράφως και αιτιολογημένα σχετική αναφορά και άιτημα στο Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών της Εταιρέιας, η οποία, εφ΄όσον εξακριβωθεί βάσει των εσωτερικών τεχνικών στοιχείων η διακοπή ή η πλημελής παροχή των υπηρεσιών, οφείλει να παράσχει στον Πελάτη αποζημίωση που περιορίζεται στα τρία (3) Ευρώ για κάθε μία ολόκληρη ώρα διακοπής της υπηρεσίας, πέραν των είκοσι τεσσάρων (24) συνεχών ωρών και σε ένα (1) Ευρώ για κάθε ώρα πλημελούς παροχής. Η αποζημίωση αυτή πιστώνεται στο μεθεπόμενο, μετά την υποβολή του αι΄τηματος τιμολόγιο του Πελάτη ή στο εκκαθαριστικό τιμολόγιο σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας ή λήξης της παρούσας.
> ...
> 
> Η Εταιρεία μου απάντησε ότι καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια κλπ κλπ
> Αν ζητήσουμε μαζικά αποζημίωση, ίσως επισπεύσουμε κάποιες εξελίξεις.


Δηλαδή θέλεις να την κλείσεις;

----------


## konenas

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να την κλείσεις;


Όταν ζητάει 12 € με τρόπο ώστε να χρωστάς 12εκ € δεν πρέπει να πληρώσει όταν κάνει μ@λ@ξίες;

----------


## manoulamou

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να την κλείσεις;


Οχι απο μονη της θα κατεβασει ρολα!
Εαν εχεις πληρωσει και δεν εχεις τις αναλογες υπηρεσιες για τις οποιες πληρωσες
απαιτεις επιστροφη χρηματων απ τον παροχο και οχι τον χοντρεμπορα!
Το super market πρεπει να σου παραδωσει το γαλα και οχι η ΔΕΛΤΑ... :Evil: 
Πηρε τα μπικικινια εαν δεν μπορει ν ανταποκριθει, στα δινει πισω!

υγ
Οι πελατες της Altec καλα θα εκαναν αντι να τα βαζουν με τον ΟΤΕ
επειδη ζηταει πληρωμη βεβαιωμενων χρεων (το ποσο ειναι αδιαφορο)
να απαιτησουν τα λεφτα τους απ τον παροχο, πριν κλεισει οριστικα...
Εχουν καθε δικαιωμα να το κανουν και να μην υπερασπιζονται τον εν αδικω ευρισκομενο
{{πώς θα τους φαινοταν, εαν επαιρναν ακαλυπτη επιταγη ή γραμματιο :Wink: }}

----------


## XavierGr

> Ναι φίλτατε γιατι να κλέισει οταν έχει καταφέρει (λόγω ανταγωνισμού) να προσφέρει πιο αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες;
> Αν ήθελαν και οι άλλοι ας έκαναν το ίδιο! Να δεις πως θα είχαν κόσμο!


Αστειεύεσαι έτσι....; Χαχα το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρετε;
Σε ποιες αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ αναφέρεσαι και ποιόν ανταγωνισμό.
Και μην αρχίσετε πάλι προσωπικές εμπειρίες γιατί και σε μένα η Altec πολύ πιο αξιόπιστη από τον ΟΤΕ ήταν μέχρι την Παρασκευή.

----------


## abcd5

> Τώρα θα σε πω fan όμως γιατί είσαι άδικη. Από την μια όλα είναι σάπια στην Ελλάδα αλλά από την άλλη μόνο ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλός...Ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή αποζημιώνει; Πήρε κανείς πίσω τίποτα από όσους έμειναν χωρίς συνδέσεις πριν από 1 χρόνο; Πήρε κανείς τίποτα πίσω όταν είχε πρόβλημα με υπαιτιότητα του ΟΤΕ. Η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ!!
> 
> Που διαφέρει στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο ο ΟΤΕ;; ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!
> 
> Απλά ξέρουμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ αποκλείεται να κλείσει...τουλάχιστον για κάποια χρόνια.


Εγώ πάντως όταν πριν από 2 χρόνια είχα μείνει χωρίς ADSL για πέντε ημέρες μου επέστρεψε ο ΟΤΕ το πάγιο αυτών των ημερών.

----------


## kanenas3

> Καλα *αντε γεια* οι ταμπελες καλα κρατουν: οσοι συμφωνουν *απολυτα* μαζι μας ειναι αντικειμενικοι,
>  ολοι οι αλλοι εναι fans (κατι σε  Βush μου φερνει)!!!
> Τοτε τι να γραψουμε για καποιους που εκ συστηματος 
> βγαζουν σκαρτη καθε προσφορα του ΟΤΕ, βριζουν ο,τιδηποτε εχει το συνθετικο ΟΤΕ,
> κι αν δεν βρουν επιχειρηματα αναφερουν τι εκανε/γινοταν προ 5ετιας ή και 20ετιας;





> Oταν καποιος απο τη μια σχολιάζει τα κακά αλλα και επιβραβέυει τα καλά γιατι να είναι fanboy;
> Ναι φίλτατε γιατι να κλέισει οταν έχει καταφέρει (λόγω ανταγωνισμού) να προσφέρει πιο αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες;
> Αν ήθελαν και οι άλλοι ας έκαναν το ίδιο! Να δεις πως θα είχαν κόσμο!


@manoulamou

Ούτε χρόνος δεν πέρασε από τη διακοπή που έγινε αλλά ο ΟΤΕ δεν αποζημίωσε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ! Γιατί λοιπόν στην απλή αυτή σύγκριση OTE - ALTEC μιλάς για ταμπέλες;;; Κράτα λοιπόν τις ταμπέλες για άλλους...

@thanos kats

Όταν μιλάω για κάτι συγκεκριμένο και το γενικεύεις είναι λογικό να βγάλεις λάθος συμπεράσματα. Τα καλά του ΟΤΕ τα είπα λίγο πιο πάνω και δεν τα αμφισβητό. Όταν όμως μιλάμε για αποζημιώσεις...εκεί και ο ΟΤΕ είναι για τα μπάζα.

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν προσφέρει καλύτερη αξιοπιστία λόγω του ανταγωνισμού, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Εκμεταλλεύεται το γεγονός ότι είναι ο μόνος που έχει πλήρη εικόνα του δικτύου καθώς και το άφθονο προσωπικό που κληρονόμησε από την εποχή που ήταν δημόσιος. Το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα, ήταν και είναι οι πρώην κρατικοί οργανισμοί που λειτουργούν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις καταχρηστικά. Απόδειξη ότι και ο ΟΤΕ δεν κατέβασε τους διακόπτες στην ALTEC για τα χρέη που έχει από το 2000, παρά μόνο τώρα που είχε αποκτήσει σημαντικό μέρος της αγοράς και έχει τη δυνατότητα να ξερφοτωθεί ένα πάροχο και να δυσφημίσει το σύνολο τους. Επαναλαμβάνω, δε λέω ότι κακώς προσπαθεί να εισπράξει αλλά γιατί επιλέγει να το κάνει τώρα... :Whistle:

----------


## abcd5

> Όταν ζητάει 12 € με τρόπο ώστε να χρωστάς 12εκ € δεν πρέπει να πληρώσει όταν κάνει μ@λ@ξίες;


Στα ζητάει με αυτό τον τρόπο διότι προσπαθεί απεγνωσμένα να κάνει εκείνο που θα έκανες και εσύ εάν γινόταν άμεσα απαιτητό ένα μεγάλο ποσό που χρωστούσες:
Να αμφισβητήσεις το ύψος του χρέουςΝα ζητήσεις παράτασηΝα μαζέψεις από εκείνους που σου χρωστάνεΝα δανειστείς από άλλους

----------


## panteraz

Επιτέλους!!! Επέστρεψαν κάποια κυκλώματα της ALTEC!!!!

Πλέον:

Tracing route to www.ccf.auth.gr [155.207.1.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  10.106.69.237
  2    25 ms    22 ms    20 ms  7206adsl.acn.gr [213.5.0.14]
  3    21 ms     *       24 ms  213.5.0.141
  4    35 ms    21 ms    25 ms  noname.altectelecoms.gr [213.5.3.194]
  5   174 ms     *       85 ms  grnet.aix.gr [195.130.89.1]
  6     *       28 ms    27 ms  larissa2-to-athens3.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.2
7.33]
  7    30 ms    31 ms    30 ms  thessaloniki2-to-larissa2.backbone.grnet.gr [195
.251.27.58]
  8    80 ms    29 ms    34 ms  clientRouter.auth.thessaloniki-2.access-link.grn
et.gr [195.251.25.69]
  9    30 ms     *       29 ms  atlantas-bb.ccf.auth.gr [155.207.100.1]
 10    29 ms    29 ms    31 ms  www.ccf.auth.gr [155.207.1.12]

Trace complete.

---------------------------------

Άρα επέστρεψε η σύνδεση με το ΑΙΧ τουλάχιστον! Πριν περνούσαμε από Γαλλία και seabone.net για να πάμε οπουδήποτε... Μωρέ λες η ΕΕΤΤ;;;

----------


## baskon

panteraz εκτός από το ότι ανοιξε το ΑΙΧ είδες καποια καλυτερευση στη ταχυτητα?
Εμενα ενας φιλος που εχει Αλτεκ σημερα δε συγχρονιζε καν μέχρι το μεσημερι ..

----------


## Giama

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση του ομίλου Altec προς την επιτροπή κεφαλαιαγοράς (http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=965) το ΑΙΧ έχει διακοπεί κατά 80%, όχι πλήρως.
Το ότι πέρασε δηλαδή τώρα μέσω ΑΙΧ δεν σημαίνει ότι έφτιαξε κιόλας.

----------


## app

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να την κλείσεις;


Εκλαμβάνω ως αστείο, το σχόλιο. 
Ωραία, καλός ο χαβαλές, αλλά έτσι ξεφεύγουμε από την ουσία : 
Συνυπογράφω μια σύμβαση, για να λάβω, έναντι τιμήματος, παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου και τηλεφωνίας. Οι υπογραφές μπαίνουν, ακριβώς για να υποχρεώνουν τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη, να συμμορφώνονται με κάποιους όρους και να μην είμαστε σε καθεστώς "μου είπε, του είπα, άλλο κατάλαβα, άλλο είπε κλπκλπ".
Όπως εγώ ο Πελάτης συμμορφώνομαι και επιτρέπω στην Εταιρεία να χρεώνει την πιστωτική μου κάρτα με το αντίτιμο των υπηρεσιών που μου παρέχει, περιμένω αντίστοιχα από την Εταιρεία να πράξει ανάλογα.
Ιδιαίτερα για όσους από εμάς, δραστηριοποιούμαστε επαγγελματικά στο χώρο του διαδικτύου, οι επιπτώσεις είναι σοβαρές. Χωρίς βέβαια αυτο να σημαίνει ότι και ο Πελάτης που χρησιμοποιεί το Internet μόνο για ψυχαγωγία, δεν πλήτεται επίσης.

Από κει και πέρα, όπως όσοι αναλαμβάνουμε έργα και υπογράφουμε σχετικές συμβάσεις ανάθεσης, φροντίζουμε να έιμαστε συνεπείς για να αποφύγουμε τις προβλεπόμενες κυρώσεις, το ίδιο οφείλει να κάνει στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, η Altec Telecoms

----------


## Producer

> Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση του ομίλου Altec προς την επιτροπή κεφαλαιαγοράς (http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=965) το ΑΙΧ έχει διακοπεί κατά 80%, όχι πλήρως.
> Το ότι πέρασε δηλαδή τώρα μέσω ΑΙΧ δεν σημαίνει ότι έφτιαξε κιόλας.


Έτσι ακριβώς.  Δεν έχουν κόψει ολοκληρωτικά τα Links.

Άσχημες ενδείξεις απο ΧΑ πάντως... έπεσε η μητρική κάτω απο το όριο των 0,60... -6,35% αυτή τη στιγμή... εάν τα πράγματα είχαν καλυτερεύσει, θα υπήρχε ίσως και θετική πορεία της μετοχής... 

Δεν βάζω στοίχημα αλλά μην περιμένετε απο την ΕΕΤΤ τίποτα... θα ήταν εναντίον της πρόσφατης ιστορίας μια απόφαση να υποστηρίξει την Altec (δεν υπάρχουν καταναλωτές... τους έφαγε η μαρμάγκα)

----------


## panteraz

Όλες αυτές τις μέρες το tracert προς www.auth.gr ήταν έτσι:

Tracing route to www.ccf.auth.gr [155.207.1.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.106.69.237
2 21 ms 20 ms 20 ms 7206adsl2.acn.gr [213.5.0.15]
3 21 ms 21 ms * 213.5.0.153
4 86 ms 85 ms 86 ms pos1-0-cr03-altec.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.161]

5 101 ms 102 ms 102 ms pos1-1-0-cr01.lon.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.82]
6 83 ms * 83 ms ldn-b2-link.telia.net [213.248.98.205]
7 99 ms 99 ms * ldn-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.250.225]
8 80 ms * 80 ms prs-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.254.209]
9 95 ms 97 ms 95 ms mno-b1-link.telia.net [80.91.250.178]
10 97 ms 97 ms 97 ms dante-ic-125713-mno-b1.c.telia.net [213.248.97.1
02]
11 128 ms 129 ms 128 ms so-6-0-0:0.rt1.ath.gr.geant2.net [62.40.112.173]

12 75 ms 74 ms 74 ms grnet-gw.rt1.ath.gr.geant2.net [62.40.124.90]
13 80 ms 81 ms * larissa2-to-athens3.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.2
7.33]
14 83 ms 82 ms * thessaloniki2-to-larissa2.backbone.grnet.gr [195
.251.27.58]
15 84 ms 83 ms 94 ms clientRouter.auth.thessaloniki-2.access-link.grn
et.gr [195.251.25.69]
16 83 ms * 83 ms atlantas-bb.ccf.auth.gr [155.207.100.1]
17 83 ms 84 ms 83 ms www.ccf.auth.gr [155.207.1.12]

Trace complete.

-----

Σήμερα πάει από το ΑΙΧ όπως πόσταρα πιο πάνω... Η άλλαξαν δρομολόγηση ή άνοιξαν κάποια κυκλώματα. Το θέμα είναι ότι σήμερα μετά τις 14:00 το μεσημέρι όλα φορτώνουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες μέρες. ΌΧι όπως παλιά αλλά υποφέρετε.

----------


## matrix1

> ΥΓ 
> *@matrix1*, ΟΧΙ εσυ προσωπικα λοιπον, 
> αλλα μια δημοσια υπηρεσια, ποια δεν μας λες παλι (χωρις ν αμφισβητουμε εσενα )
> μαλλον εκεινη (?) θα επρεπε να εκανε ενεργειες πιο δραστικες και αμεσες
> αφου ειχε να κανει με εξυπηρετηση πολιτων...


Ποιο δραστικες; Αποχωρηση αμεση απο τον οτε;
 Οταν παιρνεις 10 φορες (μια ανα 3ημερο) να δηλωσεις βλαβη και αλλες τοσες φορες σου εχουν πει "θα σας παρουν εντος των επομενων 2 ημερων" και κανεις δεν παιρνει ποτε; Κοροιδευουν δλδ και εκει τους πελατες και πρεπει αμεσως να στειλεις εγγραφως την καταγγελια συμβασης για να φτιαχτει η βλαβη;

----------


## morfeas_teo

Νομίζω στην altec δεν καταλαβαν τι τους χτυπησε!!! οταν καλεις εξυπηρετηση πελατων, στην αναμονη διαφημίζουν τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσιες τους!!! Αν είναι δυνατόν.
Παρ΄ ολα αυτά η Ελλάδα πρέπει επιτέλους να κατέβει απο το βουνο και να συναντήσει επιτέλους τον πολιτισμό. Και ποιο συγκεκριμένα να αναζητήσει την σύγκλιση με τα προοδευμένα κράτη και όχι με τα ¨τριτοκοσμικά¨, ευλογόντας τα γένια μας λέγοντας οτι στην Ουγκαντα δεν εχουν ρευμα ενω εμεις εχουμε 1024/256 στα 24 euro!! Αυτο ειναι πισωγυρίσματα στην εποχη του χαλκού.
Οσο αφορά την προαναφερόμενη σύγκλιση αυτη θα πρέπει να είναι σε όλους του τομεις: υγεία, παιδεία, ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ, κτλ.
Τη συζήτηση περι ευθυνων του χρήστη περι της επιλογής του για τον isp του την βρίσκω τουλάχιστον άκομψη.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> Ποιο δραστικες; Αποχωρηση αμεση απο τον οτε;
>  Οταν παιρνεις 10 φορες (μια ανα 3ημερο) να δηλωσεις βλαβη και αλλες τοσες φορες σου εχουν πει "θα σας παρουν εντος των επομενων 2 ημερων" και κανεις δεν παιρνει ποτε; Κοροιδευουν δλδ και εκει τους πελατες και πρεπει αμεσως να στειλεις εγγραφως την καταγγελια συμβασης για να φτιαχτει η βλαβη;


Αλλο πελατης ιδιωτης κι αλλο Δημοσιο (???) δλδ οι ταλαιπωρουμενοι τελικα ηταν οι ΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ!
Εδω ακομη και ο Δημος Αμαρουσιου οταν ο δημαρχος ηταν στο ΔΣ του ΟΤΕ,
εσωτερικα δεν ειχε ουτε καν αοριστου με τον ΟΤΕ αλλά τριτης εταιριας!
Και ΝΑΙ επρεπε να ενεργησουν οποιοι κι αν ηταν ετσι... Μαλλον ειχαν τελικα νοοτροπια δημοσιου,
 ουτε καν απλου ιδιωτη, εσυ ετσι θα εκανες ας πουμε;;; Ακου conn-x στο δημοσιο...
Δεν ωφελει να το συζηταμε ειμαστε και σε θεμα ασχετο...

----------


## papas1992

Ο ΟΤΕ άρχισε να κόβει κεφάλια για τα καλά...

Σε λίγο καιρό...και στις άλλες εταιρίες...

----------


## Hunter 85

> Ο ΟΤΕ άρχισε να κόβει κεφάλια για τα καλά...
> 
> Σε λίγο καιρό...και στις άλλες εταιρίες...


Λές; Θα δούμε!

----------


## frnk

αισχος εχει καταντησει
Παρτε καρτες να ξεμπουκωθει για να δω κανα video!!! :Evil:

----------


## baskon

στην ΕΕΤΤ ακομα συνεδριαζουν??  :RTFM:

----------


## lewton

> στην ΕΕΤΤ ακομα συνεδριαζουν??


Όχι, ακροάζονται.  :Razz:

----------


## lifeof29

έξι μέρες πέρασαν και μια από τα ίδια έχουμε

----------


## xristakos

Καλά είσαι!
Εγώ είμαι με 20Kbps download και 174 upload
 :Respekt:

----------


## koprodogis

Το πρωι παντως επιασα Βεροια 120kb σε ενα τορεντ που κατεβαζα.
Ελα ρε αλτεκ σηκω και δωσε αυτα που πρεπει, δωσε μου παλι τα 2Μb/sec να λιωσει το rapidshare

----------


## tsek0s

ελεος πια τι θα γινι με τους μα*** μας δουλευουν... τωρα λενε τις 31 θα πληρωσουν τα λεφτα.....

----------


## lewton

> ελεος πια τι θα γινι με τους μα*** μας δουλευουν... τωρα λενε τις 31 θα πληρωσουν τα λεφτα.....


Πού το λένε;

----------


## thourios

> ελεος πια τι θα γινι με τους μα*** μας δουλευουν... τωρα λενε τις 31 θα πληρωσουν τα λεφτα.....


Για κάντο πιο λιανά...!!!

 :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

Πού το εμαθες, γιατι ουτε στο site τους
ουτε στις Ειδησεις στο google υπαρχει κατι???

----------


## XavierGr

> ελεος πια τι θα γινι με τους μα*** μας δουλευουν... τωρα λενε τις 31 θα πληρωσουν τα λεφτα.....


Δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες αλλά όλα τα δημοσιεύματα γράφουν στης 31 Αυγούστου του *2009*.
Ελπίζω να είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος.

----------


## baskon

Στις 31 μέρα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ θα πληρωσουν?Που το ακουσες αυτο? Ετσι κ αλλιως δε παιζει κυριακη να πληρωσει κανενας.
Καλα αν μιλάμε για 2009 δε σχολιαζω καν

----------


## emeliss

> ελεος πια τι θα γινι με τους μα*** μας δουλευουν... τωρα λενε τις 31 θα πληρωσουν τα λεφτα.....


που το είδες αυτό;

----------


## lewton

Αν πάρω το 13888 του ΟΤΕ από αριθμό Net One Αθήνας θα μπορέσω να κόψω την προεπιλογή Altec από αριθμό της επαρχίας ή πρέπει να καλέσουν από αυτόν τον αριθμό;

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕ τοτε μια λυση υπαρχει:
Να γινουμε ΟΛΟΙ συνδρομητες της, ωστε μεχρι τοτε (31.08.09)
να χει μαζευτει το χρεος τουλαχιστον γι αυτα που η εταιρια
αναγνωριζει πως εγινε ο διακανονισμος!
Γιατι φαινεται πως οι τραπεζες ειναι λιγο απροθυμες...
 :ROFL:

----------


## emeliss

> Αν πάρω το 13888 του ΟΤΕ από αριθμό Net One Αθήνας θα μπορέσω να κόψω την προεπιλογή Altec από αριθμό της επαρχίας ή πρέπει να καλέσουν από αυτόν τον αριθμό;


Λογικά θα χρειαστεί επιβεβαίωση. Ίσως να μπορείς να πάρεις από αλλού, αλλά θα πρέπει να σε καλέσουν στο νούμερο που θες την μετατροπή για ταυτοποίηση. Καλύτερα να καλέσεις από το ίδιο το νούμερο να ξεμπερδεύεις.

----------


## alfagamma

Θα μαζεψουν το χρεος η θα ... αγορασουν και αλλο ελικοπτερο? :Whistle:

----------


## angmar

Ρίχτε μια ματιά εδώ. Όντως αναφέρει σαν ημερομηνία "ρύθμισης 31/8/09. Φαντάζομαι οτι τα κυκλώματα θα ανοίξουν νωρίτερα!  :Razz:

----------


## Producer

> Ρίχτε μια ματιά εδώ. Όντως αναφέρει σαν ημερομηνία "ρύθμισης 31/8/09. Φαντάζομαι οτι τα κυκλώματα θα ανοίξουν νωρίτερα!


Αυτό είναι απο το πρωί (πριν επέμβει η ΕΕΤΤ).  Απλά είναι δηλώσεις της Altec πριν 2 μέρες... "Απάντηση στην Επιτροπή Κεφαλαιαγοράς" (άσε που αναφέρεται στο 2009!)

Δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί κάτι επίσημα απο ΕΕΤΤ (ή άλλο μέρος)

----------


## baskon

Η ρυθμιση που αναφερθηκε είναι παλια (απο 26/10/07) οπότε ουδεμια σχεση έχει με το ανοιγμα των κυκλωματων ή οχι. Είχε γινει η ρυθμιση τότε που εληγε στις 31/08/09 αλλά προφανώς απο τότε υπηρξαν και αλλες διαφορες που δε ρυθμιστικαν και κοπηκαν τα κυκλωματα.

----------


## angmar

Όντως, έχετε δίκιο, κοιτάξτε αλλού και πείτε οτι δεν το πόσταρα... :Embarassed:

----------


## alexandrozz

Πώς δεν το πιάσατε αυτό?




> Προσωρινά Μέτρα έλαβε η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ), στο πλαίσιο της διαδικασίας Ασφαλιστικών Μέτρων που πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα, κατά της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., κατόπιν αιτήματος της εταιρείας ALTEC TELECOMS και αναφορικά με την προσωρινή διακοπή από την ΟΤΕ. Α.Ε. κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την ALTEC TELECOMS.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το περιεχόμενο των Προσωρινών Μέτρων, η εταιρεία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. υποχρεούται να προβεί σε αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης στο σύνολο των κυκλωμάτων της εταιρείας ALTEC TELECOMS άμεσα, και πάντως εντός της ιδίας εργάσιμης ημέρας, από τη στιγμή που η εταιρεία ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. το ποσό των 250.000 ευρώ.
> 
> Τα συγκεκριμένα Προσωρινά Μέτρα θα ισχύουν υπό προϋπόθεση ότι η ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., το σύνολο των οφειλομένων και μη αμφισβητούμενων ποσών, εντός 4 εργασίμων ημερών από την αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης από την ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.
> 
> Δ.Τ. ΕΕΤΤ


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=227701

----------


## lewton

Καλό.
Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει τη νομική δύναμη να το επιβάλει αυτό στον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## thourios

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κάποια άλλη εταιρεία δίνει σταθερό  γεωγραφικό αριθμό SIP εκτός της ΑΛΤΕΚ όπως το i-call  (211) για Αθήνα; Να μην πάει τουλάχιστον τζάμπα ο εξοπλισμός VOIP που κάποιοι έχουμε αγοράσει.
Παλαιότερα έδινε η hol (213) πχ για Αθήνα. Νομίζω ότ μάλλον την υπηρεσία e-voice για ιδιώτες τουλάχιστον την  έχει καταργήσει.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## no_logo

σε 4 μέρες δηλαδή θα ξανακατέβουν οι διακόπτες  :Laughing:

----------


## Producer

> Καλό.
> Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει τη νομική δύναμη να το επιβάλει αυτό στον ΟΤΕ;


Καλή ερώτηση... Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δεν θα ανακοινώσουν το σκεπτικό και τους νόμους που στηρίχθηκαν... μόνο το αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## baskon

επιτελους να γινει κατι για τους συνδρομητες που ταλαιπωρουνται..

----------


## lewton

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κάποια άλλη εταιρεία δίνει σταθερό  γεωγραφικό αριθμό SIP εκτός της ΑΛΤΕΚ όπως το i-call  (211) για Αθήνα; Να μην πάει τουλάχιστον τζάμπα ο εξοπλισμός VOIP που κάποιοι έχουμε αγοράσει.
> Παλαιότερα έδινε η hol (213) πχ για Αθήνα. Νομίζω ότ μάλλον την υπηρεσία e-voice για ιδιώτες τουλάχιστον την  έχει καταργήσει.


Και να αλλάξεις DSL πάροχο, μπορείς να κρατήσεις το iCall εφόσον σε βολεύει.  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

> Καλό.
> Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει τη νομική δύναμη να το επιβάλει αυτό στον ΟΤΕ;


Πάνω στον πανικό πολλά γίνονται.
Εμένα με ανησυχεί το "υπό προϋπόθεση ότι η ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., το σύνολο των οφειλομένων και μη αμφισβητούμενων ποσών, εντός 4 εργασίμων ημερών"

Δηλαδή θα δώσει τώρα 250.000 και σε 4 μέρες 6,8 εκ ή 4,6 εκ ανάλογα με το τι θεωρεί η altec ότι χρωστάει;;;

----------


## thourios

> Και να αλλάξεις DSL πάροχο, μπορείς να κρατήσεις το iCall εφόσον σε βολεύει.


Το χρησιμοποιήσα με Forthnet. Το i-call δεν νομίζω να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί αν η ALTEC βαρέσει κανόνι.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## lewton

> Το χρησιμοποιήσα με Forthnet. Το i-call δεν νομίζω να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί αν η ALTEC βαρέσει κανόνι.


Μπα, δε θα βαρέσει κανόνι.
Στη χειρότερη κάποιος θα την απορροφήσει.

----------


## Producer

> Πάνω στον πανικό πολλά γίνονται.
> Εμένα με ανησυχεί το "υπό προϋπόθεση ότι η ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., το σύνολο των οφειλομένων και μη αμφισβητούμενων ποσών, εντός 4 εργασίμων ημερών"


Καλή η κίνηση εντυπωσιασμού απο ΕΕΤΤ.

Το περίεργο είναι το εξής:  Μήνες τώρα που το γνώριζε και δεν έκανε τίποτα θα ισοφαριστούν με 4 ημέρες?
4 εργάσιμες ημέρες απο σήμερα (θεωρώ ότι 250k είναι της πλάκας οπότε θα τα δώσει άμεσα) = Τρίτη 2 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 (εάν δεν υπολογίσουμε τη σημερινή)




> Δηλαδή θα δώσει τώρα 250.000 και σε 4 μέρες 6 εκ;;;





> Τα συγκεκριμένα Προσωρινά Μέτρα θα ισχύουν υπό προϋπόθεση ότι η ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., το *σύνολο των οφειλομένων και μη αμφισβητούμενων ποσών*, εντός 4 εργασίμων ημερών από την αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης από την ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή της η ΕΕΤΤ.


Αυτό μου λέει εμένα >10mn €... Για να δούμε...

----------


## baskon

Υποτιθεται ότι πριν τις κλεισουν τα κυκλωματα είχε συμφωνησει να δωσει 6 εκ.μετρητα και τα υπολοιπα 4 σε εγγυητικες επιστολές (Συνολο 10).
Τωρα πρεπει να δωσει τα 250.000 μπροστα και τα υπολοιπα 6 εκ . που υποτιθεται οτι μπορουσε να δωσει σε μετρητα (πριν μια βδομαδα) σε 4 μερες..
Αν η Αλτεκ οντως σκοπευε απτην αρχη να πληρωσει τον Οτε δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθει το ποσο μαλλον.
Ελπιζω αυριο να τελιωσει η ταλαιπωρια των χρηστων της Αλτεκ

----------


## nkats_99

Και αν δεν τα δώσει τι θα γίνει;;;

Αντε και τα έδωσε εκεί ειναι η λύση; Μήπως η ΕΕΕΤ θα πρέπει εκτός από τα εξαντλητικά πρόστιμα στον ΟΤΕ και την μεροληπτική της στάση, κατ'εμε, θα πρέπει να αρχίζει να ελέγχει και τους παρόχους; Συμφωνώ στον ανταγωνισμό αλλά ανταγωνισμός με τις πλάτες άλλου γίνετε; ΥΓΕΙΙΣ ανταγωνισμός με το να χρωστάνε σε όποιον μιλάει ελληνικά δεν γίνετε! Μάλλον εκμετάλευση των συνδρομητών για να τα κονομάνε κάποιοι λεγετε αυτο!

----------


## golity

> Πάνω στον πανικό πολλά γίνονται.
> Εμένα με ανησυχεί το "υπό προϋπόθεση ότι η ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., το σύνολο των οφειλομένων και μη αμφισβητούμενων ποσών, εντός 4 εργασίμων ημερών"
> 
> Δηλαδή θα δώσει τώρα 250.000 και σε 4 μέρες 6,8 εκ ή 4,6 εκ ανάλογα με το τι θεωρεί η altec ότι χρωστάει;;;


Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι αν πληρώσει π.χ σήμερα ή αύριο 250.000 τότε αυτομάτως θα πρέπει να αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα και μετά σε 4 μέρες να πληρώσει και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που οφείλει... κάτι ψωροεκατομμύρια δηλαδή! Κατάλαβα σωστά;  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

> Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι αν πληρώσει π.χ σήμερα ή αύριο 250.000 τότε αυτομάτως θα πρέπει να αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα και μετά σε 4 μέρες να πληρώσει και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που οφείλει... κάτι ψωροεκατομμύρια δηλαδή! Κατάλαβα σωστά;


Τα υπόλοιπα που λέει ότι οφείλει η Altec. Για τα διπλάσια και βάλε που είναι υπό αμφισβήτηση, φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχουν τρεξίματα στα δικαστήρια.

----------


## app

Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν την αυριανή μέρα... 
Από τη μια ο ΟΤΕ έχει αποδείξει ότι μπορεί να συνδέσει και να αποσυνδέσει τα κυκλώματα άμεσα, όπως έκανε την Παρασκευή 22 Αυγούστου, από την άλλη η Altec Telecoms μπορεί άνετα να καταβάλει τα 250 χιλιάρικα (για το μέγεθος της εταιρίας, το ποσό είναι αστείο).
Ίσως ήρθε η ώρα της αντίστροφης πορείας, δηλαδή της απορρόφησης της Altec Telecoms από την Altec.

----------


## kanenas3

> Τα υπόλοιπα που λέει ότι οφείλει η Altec. Για τα διπλάσια και βάλε που είναι υπό αμφισβήτηση, φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχουν τρεξίματα στα δικαστήρια.


Συνήθως έτσι γίνεται! Εκτός και αν δεν υπάρχουν ακριβή στοιχεία οπότε και συμβιβάζονται.

Όταν λέω γιατί ο ΟΤΕ αφήνει να του χρωστάνε τόσα χρήματα... :Whistle:

----------


## Producer

> Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι αν πληρώσει π.χ σήμερα ή αύριο 250.000 τότε αυτομάτως θα πρέπει να αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα και μετά σε 4 μέρες να πληρώσει και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που οφείλει... κάτι ψωροεκατομμύρια δηλαδή! Κατάλαβα σωστά;


Σύμφωνα με τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις:

Δεν είναι σίγουρο "το σύνολο των οφειλομένων *και μη αμφισβητούμενων* ποσών" Καλό θα κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ να ανακοινώσει το σύνολο...

Altec:



> Έτσι, η εταιρεία μας, σε συνεννόηση με τις πιστώτριες Τράπεζες, κατέθεσε προχθές, Πέμπτη, πρόταση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για την καταβολή, σε μετρητά και εγγυητικές επιστολές, ποσού ύψους *10,2* εκ. Ευρώ, καλύπτοντας το σύνολο *σχεδόν* των ληξιπροθέσμων απαιτήσεών του


ΟΤΕ:



> Το σημερινό ληξιπρόθεσμο και απαιτητό χρέος της Altec Telecoms προς τον ΟΤΕ από τρέχουσες υπηρεσίες ξεπερνάει τα *19* εκατ. ευρώ, χωρίς να υπολογίζονται σ’ αυτό οι παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες κατά τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο 2008.
> Μετά από αλλεπάλληλη αλληλογραφία, τόσο με την εταιρεία όσο και με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες του Ομίλου Altec, o OTE στις 21 Αυγούστου 2008, αποδέχτηκε την πρόταση για ρύθμισης *μέρους* της οφειλής ύψους *10,2* εκατ. ευρώ


Μάλλον μιλάμε για 10,2 mn €...

----------


## emeliss

> Συνήθως έτσι γίνεται!


Που το ξέρεις ότι συνήθως έτσι γίνεται; Κάποιο παράδειγμα συμβιβασμού με χρέη προς τον ΟΤΕ έχεις;

----------


## guzel

τελικα πιο ποσο θα πληρωσει η αλτεκ εντος 4 ημερων? γιατι αν ειναι 20εκ λιγο χλωμο το βλεπω

----------


## XavierGr

> τελικα πιο ποσο θα πληρωσει η αλτεκ εντος 4 ημερων? γιατι αν ειναι 20εκ λιγο χλωμο το βλεπω


Ακόμη και τα 6 να πλήρωνε η Altec δεν νομίζω να είχε αντίρρηση ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι να τα βρούνε στα δικαστήρια για τα υπόλοιπα. Ο ΟΤΕ κατέβασε τους διακόπτες γιατί η Altec δεν πλήρωσε τίποτα. Τουλάχιστον έτσι κατάλαβα εγώ.

----------


## baskon

Συμφωνα με την απαντηση της Αλτεκ στην επιτροπη κεφαλαιαγορας 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=227358
Το ληξιπροθεσμο χρεος συμφωνα με αυτη ειναι 6.8 εκ.ευρω αυτη τη στιγμη.
Επισης υπαρχει ληξιπροθεσμο χρεος 4.6 εκ ευρω το οποιο εχει ρυθμιστει απο το 2007 και προχωραει η καταβολη του.με  εξοφληση στις 31/08/2009
Αρα το ποσο που ρυθμιζεται ειναι τα 6.8 εκ.ευρω και αυτα πρεπει να καταβαλει.
Εκτος αν ειπε ψεματα στην επιτροπη κεφαλαιαγορας.Οποιος το διαβασει θα καταλαβει οτι αυτο ειναι το χρεος που παραδεχεται η Αλτεκ και το οποιο δεν εχει ρυθμιστει

----------


## pt3

Απ΄ότι αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση θα πληρώση το σύνολο των ΜΗ αμφισβητούμενων, δηλ 10 εκατ.

----------


## Producer

> Υποτιθεται ότι πριν τις κλεισουν τα κυκλωματα είχε συμφωνησει να δωσει 6 εκ.μετρητα και τα υπολοιπα 4 σε εγγυητικες επιστολές (Συνολο 10).
> Τωρα πρεπει να δωσει τα 250.000 μπροστα και τα υπολοιπα 6 εκ . που υποτιθεται οτι μπορουσε να δωσει σε μετρητα (πριν μια βδομαδα) σε 4 μερες..
> Αν η Αλτεκ οντως σκοπευε απτην αρχη να πληρωσει τον Οτε δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθει το ποσο μαλλον.
> Ελπιζω αυριο να τελιωσει η ταλαιπωρια των χρηστων της Αλτεκ


Λογικά 10,2 (σύνολο) - 0,25 ("προκαταβολή") =~ 10 υπόλοιπο...

Για να δούμε τη μετοχή αύριο... Ανοίγουν τα κυκλώματα, ανακοινώνονται και αποτελέσματα 6μήνου...

Παιχνιδάκι μου μυρίζει... (στη πλάτη μας)...

Καλά έκανε η ΕΕΤΤ.  Δεν είχε ουσιαστική επιλογή... Είτε θα τη κράζανε είτε θα ρίσκαρε μια αβάσιμη απόφαση... Φυσικά επέλεξε το δεύτερο...

Ίσως αύριο το πρωί να ανοίξουν οι βρύσες... (χλωμό το βλέπω για σήμερα το βράδυ)

----------


## baskon

Διαβασε καποιος καλα την απαντηση της Αλτεκ στην επιτροπη κεφαλαιαγορας?
αν καποιος βλεπει οτι παραδεχεται ληξιπροθεσμο χρεος 10.2 εκ ευρω ας μας πει που το βλεπει
Τα 4.6 ευρω έχουν ηδη ρυθμιστει και η εξοφληση θα γινει στις 31/08/09
Ολα αυτα παντα συμφωνα με την Αλτεκ και καλο θα ηταν να μαθαιναμε απο αλλη πηγη στα σιγουρα ποιο ειναι το ποσο που πρεπει να καταβληθει..

----------


## emeliss

Δεν ρίσκαρε. Ακόμα και αν η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ είναι παράνομη υπάρχει έστω και μια περίπτωση να υπάρξουν κυρώσεις για τον ελεγκτή; Φυσικά και όχι!

----------


## Producer

> Διαβασε καποιος καλα την απαντηση της Αλτεκ στην επιτροπη κεφαλαιαγορας?
> αν καποιος βλεπει οτι παραδεχεται ληξιπροθεσμο χρεος 10.2 εκ ευρω ας μας πει που το βλεπει
> Τα 4.6 ευρω έχουν ηδη ρυθμιστει και η εξοφληση θα γινει στις 31/08/09
> Ολα αυτα παντα συμφωνα με την Αλτεκ


All is up for grabs...
Είναι ληξιπρόθεσμα? Ναί...
Τα απαίτησε άμεσα ο ΟΤΕ? Ναί...
Αθέτησε τις όποιες συμφωνίες ένα συμβατικό μέλος? Ναί...
Πάπαλα οι "παλιότερες" ρυθμίσεις... όλα στο κουβά! = 10,2 mn €
(No facts to backup the above yet)

----------


## kriti

αντε να πληρωσουν τον οτε και μετα απο 6 μηνες που τελειωνει το πακετο την καναμε για αλλου [καπου διαβασα οτι αν καθυστερησεις να τους πληρωσεις τον λογαριασμο 2 μερες βαρανε τηλεφωνα οταν χρωστανε αυτοι εκατομυρια δεν τρεχει τιποτα ]
σημερα μετα απο 3 mail μου απαντησαν 


```
«Σας ζητούμε συγνώμη για τις δυσκολίες που μπορεί να συναντάτε προσωρινά στη 
χρήση των επικοινωνιακών μας συστημάτων.



Σας διαβεβαιώνουμε ότι καταβάλλουμε κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την επίλυση του 
προβλήματος.


Με εκτίμηση,
```

----------


## baskon

Εγω το μονο που ειπα ειναι τι ειπε η Αλτεκ χτες σε επισημη επιτροπη του χρηματιστηριου.Και συμφωνα με την Αλτεκ το χρεος αυτο ειναι ρυθμισμενο και προχωραει η εξοφληση του.Δε κοβω και το κεφαλι μου για το ποσο που θα πρεπει να καταβαλει ομως.Ισως να στελναμε κανα email στη Ναυτεμπορικη για να μαθουμε?  :Smile:  
Αν ειναι 10 τα εκατομμυρια τα πραγματα ειναι πιο δυσκολα
Και κατι αλλο...
Γιατι η Αλτεκ ακομα δεν εχει βγαλει ανακοινωση για τη ρυθμιση η οποια θα ελεγα ότι μαλλον ευνοικη ειναι για αυτη ,ετσι ωστε να ενημερωθουν οι πελατες αλλά και να κερδισει καποιες εντυπωσεις?
Ελπιζω να σκοπευει να ανταποκριθει στη λυση της ΕΕΤΤ και να μη μεινει ετσι..

----------


## lewton

Τελικά καλά του έκατσε του ΟΤΕ:

1. Κάποιοι πελάτες της Altec έκοψαν ήδη την προεπιλογή τους (νέα έσοδα).
2. Αυτοί που έλεγαν ότι δε θα πάνε στον ΟΤΕ αλλά σε άλλο εναλλακτικό θα κάτσουν με την Altec (και άρα και τον ΟΤΕ).
3. Έκανε ζημιά στους εναλλακτικούς ως σύνολο.
4. Και θα πάρει και μεγάλο μέρος των χρωστούμενων.

----------


## Producer

> Δεν ρίσκαρε. Ακόμα και αν η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ είναι παράνομη υπάρχει έστω και μια περίπτωση να υπάρξουν κυρώσεις για τον ελεγκτή; Φυσικά και όχι!


Ρισκάρει (ίσως) το εξής: Δίνει "πάτημα" στην Altec...

Η Altec κατέθεσε αίτημα ασφαλιστικών μέτρων στην ΕΕΤΤ...
Παλιότερα, απειλούσε ότι:




> ο Ο.Τ.Ε., κορυφώνοντας μία άκρως αθέμιτη συμπεριφορά, προέβη παράνομα και κατά κατάχρηση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην μονομερή διακοπή ορισμένων κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης. [...]
> Για την παράνομη αυτή συμπεριφορά του Ο.Τ.Ε. η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία πρόκειται να προσφύγει για την προάσπιση των νομίμων δικαιωμάτων της στις αρμόδιες Αρχές και στα αρμόδια εθνικά και ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια, όχι μόνον για την εξασφάλιση της δραστηριότητάς της, αλλά και για την αποκατάσταση της σοβαρότατης εμπορικής και ιδίως επιχειρηματικής *ζημίας*, που παρανόμως υπέστη.


Η ΕΕΤΤ τη "δικαίωσε" σήμερα, δίνοντας εντολή στον ΟΤΕ να επανασυνδέσει τα κυκλώματα (με προαπαιτούμενα)
Αυτή η ενέργεια είναι ενάντια στην *προσωρινή* απόφαση του Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών που απέρριψε την αίτηση της Altec Telecoms και ίσως ανοίξει το κουτί της Πανδώρας για απαιτήσεις (ζημιές κλπ) απο τη μεριά της Altec...

Απο την άλλη, το δικαστήριο είναι το μοναδικό αρμόδιο να κρίνει τέτοια θέματα οπότε, μάλλον δεν παίζει ουσιαστικό πάτημα...

Πολύ γέλιο η ΕΕΤΤ πάντως... Μια έτσι, μία Γιουβέτσι ! (και μάλιστα... με προηγούμενα δεδικασμένα...)

----------


## citizen78

Δηλαδή γυρνάμε σε αυτο που ζήταγε ο ΟΤΕ πριν κοψει τα κυκλώματα με μονη διαφορά οτι αντί για μια μέρα πρπει να εξοφληθεί σε τεσσερις. Και πια το "4" με τη βούλα και της ΕΕΤΤ και οχι σαν τελεσιγραφο της μιας πλευράς.....
10 εκατομμύρια σε 4 μερες .... χλωμό ... πολύ χλωμο ....

----------


## Giama

> Τελικά καλά του έκατσε του ΟΤΕ:
> 
> 1. Κάποιοι πελάτες της Altec έκοψαν ήδη την προεπιλογή τους (νέα έσοδα).
> 2. Αυτοί που έλεγαν ότι δε θα πάνε στον ΟΤΕ αλλά σε άλλο εναλλακτικό θα κάτσουν με την Altec (και άρα και τον ΟΤΕ).
> 3. Έκανε ζημιά στους εναλλακτικούς ως σύνολο.
> 4. Και θα πάρει και μεγάλο μέρος των χρωστούμενων.


Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε για το 4 (και για το 2).

----------


## matrix1

Αν δεν υπηρχε καποιο κολλημα τυπικο λογικα τα 250.000 τα εδωσε σημερα. Αν δεν ανοιξει σημερα (εχει 3,5 ωρες ακομα) ολες τις κανουλες ο ΟΤΕ θα πρεπει συμφωνα με την ανακοινωση να φαει αυριο καποιο προστιμο απο την ΕΕΤΤ... ΓΙα να δουμε αν η αλτεκ εκανε το ελαχιστο για τους συνδρομητες της, να πληρωσει δλδ σημερα τα 250.000

ΥΓ. το νουμερο αυτο απο που προεκυψε; Τοσα ειναι τα χρηματα που χρειαζεται ο οτε για να πληρωσει υπερωριες τους υπαλληλους του για να ανεβασουν 2-3 διακοπτες μεσω υπολογιστη;  :Razz: 
'Η μηπως υπαρχει η υποψια οτι η αλτεκ τελεκομς βαραει κανονι και δεν σκοπευει να δωσει ουτε ευρω και ετοιμαζονται τωρα που πεφτει η νυχτα...;
Καπως περιεργη η "απαιτηση" γι αυτο το ποσο για να ανοιξουν τα κυκλωματα... Δεν σας φαινεται;

----------


## golity

> Η ΕΕΤΤ τη "δικαίωσε" σήμερα, δίνοντας εντολή στον ΟΤΕ να επανασυνδέσει τα κυκλώματα (με προαπαιτούμενα)
> Αυτή η ενέργεια είναι ενάντια στην *προσωρινή* απόφαση του Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών που απέρριψε την αίτηση της Altec Telecoms και ίσως ανοίξει το κουτί της Πανδώρας για απαιτήσεις (ζημιές κλπ) απο τη μεριά της Altec...
> 
> Απο την άλλη, το δικαστήριο είναι το μοναδικό αρμόδιο να κρίνει τέτοια θέματα οπότε, μάλλον δεν παίζει ουσιαστικό πάτημα...
> 
> Πολύ γέλιο η ΕΕΤΤ πάντως... Μια έτσι, μία Γιουβέτσι ! (και μάλιστα... με προηγούμενα δεδικασμένα...)


Καλά έκανες και έβαλες σε εισαγωγικά το "δικαίωσε". Η ΕΕΤΤ πιστεύω ότι έκανε το αυτονόητο... δηλ. βλέπει οτι όντως η Altec χρωστάει και δεν πλήρωσε, από την άλλη δεν καταλογίζει τίποτα στον ΟΤΕ για την ενέργεια του, απλά προσπαθεί η ΕΕΤΤ να "υπερασπιστεί" και τους καταναλωτές που είναι στη μέση και τραβάνε τα πάνδεινα με τις ελλεινές υπηρεσίες που έχουν, πιέζοντας/διευκολύνοντας για μια λύση.

----------


## emeliss

@matrix1
Το ελάχιστο θα ήταν να βγάλει μια ανακοίνωση για ενημέρωση των πελατών της. Βλέπεις κάτι τέτοιο; Επίσης το λογικό είναι να πληρώσει αύριο σε ώρα εργάσιμη και όχι 19:00 σήμερα.

----------


## xmperop1

> Δεν ρίσκαρε. Ακόμα και αν η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ είναι παράνομη υπάρχει έστω και μια περίπτωση να υπάρξουν κυρώσεις για τον ελεγκτή; Φυσικά και όχι!


Ναι αλλά από τη στιγμή που η Αλτεκ δεν τηρήσει έστω και κατ ελάχιστο τα συμφωνηθέντα η ΕΕΤΤ μένει έκθετη εναντι όλων και να είμαστε όλοι σίγουροι ότι στον ΟΤΕ δεν κοιμούνται.
Αλλωστε νομίζω ότι η ΕΕΤΤ ήθελε να αποφύγει κάτι τέτοιο σαν τον διάβολο το λιβάνι και μάλιστα από την στιγμή που υπάρχει απόφαση Ελληνικού δικαστηρίου που δικαιώνει τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## emeliss

Και ποιός θα αγγίξει τον αυτοκράτορα; Ποιός θα επιβάλει ποινή στην ΕΕΤΤ;

(ΑΝ η απόφαση της είναι παράνομη)

Τουλάχιστον θα σταματήσουν οι πελάτες της Altec να ταλαιπωρούνται έστω και προσωρινά από τις συνέπειες των φέσιων της.

----------


## manual2100

έμαθε κανείς αν πλήρωσε ή αν θα πληρώσει?

----------


## angmar

Δε νομίζω κανείς να περιμένει να γίνει η πληρωμή σήμερα, ούτε καν εμείς, οι πελάτες τις αλτεκ. Η σημερινή εργάσιμη τελείωσε όταν έκλεισαν οι τράπεζες, οπότε σίγα μη τα έδινε σήμερα η αλτεκ, μια μέρα παραπάνω είναι μια μέρα παραπάνω.

----------


## pt3

Σωστή πάντως η ΕΕΤΤ έδωσε μια ανάσα στην Αλτεκ κάθως και επικοινωνιακό πάτημα για να ξεπεράσει το θέμα, αλλα δεν την αφήνει και ασυδοτη

----------


## baskon

Κ εγω για αυριο το βλεπω.Ειναι μια μερα παραπανω και για την καταβολη των υπολοιπων χρηματων

----------


## Producer

Πάντως, εάν δεν "σπρώξει" κάποια τράπεζα ή επενδυτής, δεν βλέπω να γίνεται δουλειά...

Δείτε το "χρονοδιάγραμμα":

Στις 18/10/2007 η Altec αναχρηματοδοτείται με νέο δάνειο (62 mn €) για να καλύψει τις δανειακές της υποχρεώσεις.  Διάρκεια: 6 χρόνια, αποπληρωμή σε εξαμηνιαίες δόσεις.Στις 26/10/2007 η Altec υπογράφει σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ, ρυθμίζοντας το ποσό των € 4,6 εκ (μέρος του συνόλου).  Διάρκεια: 2 χρόνια, αποπληρωμή: άγνωστες δόσεις (ίσως εξαμηνιαίες)Ξεκινάει τις προσφορές για να μαζέψει ρευστό απο την αγορά... (iDO, προπληρωμένες συνδρομές κλπ κλπ)Η μετοχή αγκομαχούσε... Βρίσκεται στα χαμηλά 3ετίας... Μικρά τα περιθώρια για άντληση κεφαλαίων...Έργα στη πληροφορική δεν υπάρχουν ίσως για την Altec...Έρχεται η πρώτη δόση για τη Τράπεζα (κάπου Απρίλιο-Μάιο) και αδειάζει ίσως τα ταμειακά αποθέματα...Τον Ιούλιο, η Altec μιλάει για "ταμειακές δυσχέρειες λόγω αυξημένων επενδύσεων"Ο ΟΤΕ που ίσως πήγε να εισπράξει τη δόση δεν βρήκε φράγκο... (ίσως δεν είχε μεγάλο priority η αποπληρωμή του... (λάθος εκτίμηση)

Τα άλλα τα ξέρετε...

Συμπέρασμα... Δύσκολο το ρευστό να βρεθεί... πλησιάζει ίσως και η 2η δόση στη τράπεζα... Μόνο με χοντρή και άμεση εισροή (=επενδυτής/αγοραστής) θα βρεθεί λύση...

----------


## matrix1

Το οτι μαθαμε κατι εμεις στις 19.00 δεν σημαινει οτι οτι το εμαθαν τα 2 μερη στις 19.00
Μου διαφευγει κατι;

Για δειτε και το ΥΓ μου, μια σκεψη
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=974

----------


## lewton

Τόσο που έχει πέσει η μετοχή, ας την πάρει ο Κόκκαλης να ησυχάσουμε.

----------


## sexrazat

Ηθικό δίδαγμα. Καλύτερα να χρωστάς παρά να σου χρωστάνε.

Εδώ και χρόνια η Altec χρωστάει κάποια εκατ. ευρώ στον ΟΤΕ και όχι μόνον κάνει την πάπια αλλά ανακοινώνει ότι μέρος από τα λεφτά που χρωστάει τα έδωσε για επενδύσεις τον Ιούνιο. Σαν να λέμε δηλ.ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ όχι μόνο δεν έχει πάρει ακόμα τα λεφτά του, αλλά χρηματοδοτεί και την επένδυση μιας ανταγωνίστριας εταιρείας με το έτσι θέλω.

Η εταιρεία αρχικά λέει ότι θα τα πλήρωνα αλλά Παρασκευή που να βρω τόσα λεφτά. Σήμερα βέβαια είναι Τετάρτη αλλά ακόμα δεν τα έχει βρεί

Η ( ανεξάρτητη - ανεξέλεγκτη - δεν έχω καμιά ευθύνη για το μπάχαλο) ΕΕΤΤ βγάζει μια απόφαση για γέλια που απλά σηκώνει το χαλί και κρύβει προσωρινά τα προβλήματα.

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα από αύριο θα έχουμε συνεχείς ανακοινώσεις (ALTEC δεν έχουν συνδεθεί όλα τα κυκλώματα οπότε δεν πληρώνω, δεν χρωστάω τόσα αλλά τα μισά κλπ κλπ) και νέο κύκλο αντιπαραθέσεων στην πλάτη των απλών συνδρομητών της εταιρείας.

Τώρα ο κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος καταλαβαίνει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ποιος έχει δίκιο για το ύψος των χρεών. Απλά να θυμίζω πριν από κανά δυό χρόνια μια ανακοίνωση για ένα παρόμοιο θέμα της Teledome ή της Teleppasport με την εκπληκτική λογιστική του στυλ. Εντάξει σας χρωστάμε τόσα, αλλά δεν μας δώσατε κάποια κυκλώματα που είχαμε παραγγείλει. οπότε έχουμε διαφυγόντα κέρδη τα οποία υπολογίσαμε μόνοι μας, τα αφαιρέσαμε από το χρέος οπότε στη σούμα μας χρωστάτε.

Τώρα αν στη θέση της Altec βάλετε Lannet, Teledome, Telepassport κλπ κλπ δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

Οι πιθανότητες να πληρώσει έστω τα 10 μιλιόνια η Altec μοιάζουν λιγότερες και από τις πιθανότητες του θρύλου σήμερα. :Whistle:  Εξάλλου στο Ελάντα μόνο οι μακάκες πληρώνουν.

----------


## pt3

Λογικά κάτι θα δώσουν οι τράπεζες αλλιώς πάνε τα δάνεια, αλλα μάλλον και αυτές θα ζητάνε πρόσθετες εγγυήσεις, και από το βασικό μέτοχο να βάλει κάτι και αυτός. 
Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ βοηθάει πολύ επικοινωνιακά και αυτό θα συμβάλλει κάπως.
 Θα δούμε

----------


## matrix1

> ......
> 
> Οι πιθανότητες να πληρώσει έστω τα 10 μιλιόνια η Altec μοιάζουν λιγότερες και από τις πιθανότητες του θρύλου σήμερα. .


Λες ε; Δηλαδη και να πληρωσουν τα 250.000 σε 4 μερες παλι σιγουρα χωρις κυκλωματα θα ειμαστε! Παντα με βαση το νομο των πιθανοτητων...   :ROFL:

----------


## xmperop1

> Λογικά κάτι θα δώσουν οι τράπεζες αλλιώς πάνε τα δάνεια, αλλα μάλλον και αυτές θα ζητάνε πρόσθετες εγγυήσεις, και από το βασικό μέτοχο να βάλει κάτι και αυτός. 
> Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ βοηθάει πολύ επικοινωνιακά και αυτό θα συμβάλλει κάπως.
>  Θα δούμε


Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ αν η Αλτεκ όχι να κάνει νερά, αλλά να στάξει σταγόνα θα της γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ.

----------


## kaloydis

Εγω δευτερα με Τριτη αγωραζω πακετο και αλλαζω εταιρια.
Μαλλον παω στην FORTHNET.
Μπορω να φυγω και τωρα δεν ειμαι σε πακετο εχει ληξη αλλα πληρωνω μετα ανα μηνα.

----------


## no_logo

> Λογικά κάτι θα δώσουν οι τράπεζες αλλιώς πάνε τα δάνεια, αλλα μάλλον και αυτές θα ζητάνε πρόσθετες εγγυήσεις, και από το βασικό μέτοχο να βάλει κάτι και αυτός.


οι τράπεζες δίνουν συνέχεια

κάποτε έρχεται η στιγμή που πρέπει να γίνει ταμείο και να μην χρηματοδοτείται μια μαύρη τρύπα

----------


## sdikr

> Λες ε; Δηλαδη και να πληρωσουν τα 250.000 σε 4 μερες παλι σιγουρα χωρις κυκλωματα θα ειμαστε! Παντα με βαση το νομο των πιθανοτητων...


Απο όλα αυτά που είδες και διάβασες   εσύ τι λες;
αν τα είχαν θα τα είχανε δώσει πρίν απο ενα  χρόνο που ξεκινήσε το πρόβλημα

----------


## georgeraias

Off Topic


		κατι οφφτοπικ !
ρε παιδια πως γινετε να μπουμε msn τωρα?  :Thinking: 

γιατι με το ζορη που ανοιγει το Google....!  :Mad: 
αμαν πια αυτη η αλτεκ  :Evil:

----------


## Producer

> αν τα είχαν θα τα είχανε δώσει πρίν απο ενα  χρόνο που ξεκινήσε το πρόβλημα


Σωστός.  
Αν και το πρόβλημα (χρέη και ειδικότερα προς τον ΟΤΕ) είναι αρκετά παλιότερο από το 2007...  Κάποιο άρθρο μιλάει για 2003... Απλά το 2007 άρχισε να γίνεται οξύ...

Επίσης, η πηγή του κακού είναι η νοοτροπία που δημιούργησε και γιγάντωσε το χρέος... (και το χάος)

----------


## matrix1

> Απο όλα αυτά που είδες και διάβασες   εσύ τι λες;
> αν τα είχαν θα τα είχανε δώσει πρίν απο ενα  χρόνο που ξεκινήσε το πρόβλημα


Δεν καταλαβες το μηνυμα μου. "Αντιολυμπιακο" χιουμορ ηταν. 

Αλλα αυτο που λες δεν μου φαινεται και επιχειρημα.

----------


## emeliss

> Αλλα αυτο που λες δεν μου φαινεται και επιχειρημα.


Έχεις δίκιο. Ένα χρόνο πριν ήταν σίγουροι πως ότι παρανομία και αν έκαναν δεν θα είχαν πρόβλημα αφού ήταν μικροί και είχαν (έχουν αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό) πλάτες.

Άρα και να είχαν τα χρήματα, γιατί να τα έδιναν;;;

----------


## matrix1

Το αστειο ειναι οτι οποτε κανω χιουμορ μου απαντατε και οποτε θετω επιχειρηματα πανω στην κουβεντα, ολοι "εξαφανιζεστε"... 
Λοιπον παυω να ασχολουμαι με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, κουραστηκα. Τα λεμε σε αλλο thread...

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν καταλαβες το μηνυμα μου. "Αντιολυμπιακο" χιουμορ ηταν. 
> 
> Αλλα αυτο που λες δεν μου φαινεται και επιχειρημα.


Δεν με απασχολεί το τι σας φαίνεται,  τα δικαστήρια κάναν ότι ήταν να κάνουν

----------


## msia98

> Συνήθως έτσι γίνεται! Εκτός και αν δεν υπάρχουν ακριβή στοιχεία οπότε και συμβιβάζονται.
> 
> Όταν λέω γιατί ο ΟΤΕ αφήνει να του χρωστάνε τόσα χρήματα...


Φίλε μου συμφωνω μαζί σου δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει τέτοια διαφορά στις οφειλές μεταξύ δύο εταιριών (περίπου 10 M€).
Είναι πολύ μεγάλη η διαφορά (μάλλον για αυτό και ο ΟΤΕ δεν ζήταγε τα λεφτά πιο μπροστά) (μάλλον και ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρει τι του χρωστάει η ALTEC Telecoms...)

----------


## jtsop

Πάντως εγώ επικροτώ την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορεί ίσως να φαίνεται λίγο καθυστερημένη, αλλά αφού δεν τα βρήκαν μεταξύ τους, δεν βγήκε άκρη με τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα κλπ, λέει: ΑΛΤΕΚ έχεις 4 μέρες (για να τις πάρεις πρέπει να δώσεις κάτι, ώστε να δείξεις ότι το θες) και μετά αν όντως είχες βρει άκρη για να πληρώσεις, πλήρωσε, αλλιώς στο διάολο. Επίσης για όλους όσους έχουν Αλτεκ προνοεί ώστε να έχουμε υπηρεσίες μέχρι την οριστική επίλυση του θέματος (επίσης ξέρουμε ότι το πολύ σε 4 μέρες θα έχει οριστικοποιηθεί το θέμα). Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα σερνόμασταν μέχρι της 17 Σεπτέμβρη (δικαστήριο). Επιπλέον παράνομη δεν είναι (κατά τη γνώμη μου) και τον ΟΤΕ τον συμφέρει (στη χειρότερη να πάρει 250Κ που δεν θα τα έπαιρνε ποτέ) ή θα πάρει όλο το ποσό και θα έχει κάνει και τη ζημιά που ήθελε. Δεν εξετάζω την περίπτωση που δεν πάρει τίποτα γιατί, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ούτως ή αλλιώς δεν αλλάζει τίποτα για τον ΟΤΕ, ίσως είναι και καλύτερα γιατί θα έχει τη σφραγίδα της ΕΕΤΤ ώστε να μην παρέχει υπηρεσίες στην Αλτεκ.

ΥΓ: Ολόκληρη φούσκα το '99 με το χρηματιστήριο, ελπίζω να έχει καβαντζώσει τίποτα ο Αθανασούλης στον κουμπαρά του και να το σπρώξει για να σώσει τη μαμά Άλτεκ, γιατί αν δεν πληρώσει πάει ο όμιλος.

ΥΓ2: Προφανώς το κόστος παροχής της υπηρεσίας από μεριάς ΟΤΕ προς την Αλτεκ είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερο, οπότε αν η Αλτεκ δεν σκοπεύει να πληρώσει ή δεν έχει μεγάλες πιθανότητες να το κάνει το θέμα λήγει εδώ.

----------


## Producer

Με πολύ ενδιαφέρον αναμένεται η ανακοίνωση της Altec...

Να δούμε τι δικαιολογία θα δώσουν (εάν αναφερθούν) στο γεγονός ότι είναι Τετάρτη, 4 εργάσιμες ημέρες μετά τη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων και δεν έχουν δώσει ούτε ένα € στον ΟΤΕ απο αυτά που οι ίδιοι γράφανε ότι ήταν έτοιμοι και σύμφωνοι να δώσουν...

Λέγανε τη Παρασκευή:




> Έτσι, η εταιρεία μας, σε συνεννόηση με τις πιστώτριες Τράπεζες, κατέθεσε προχθές, Πέμπτη, πρόταση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για την καταβολή, σε μετρητά και εγγυητικές επιστολές, ποσού ύψους 10,2 εκ. Ευρώ, καλύπτοντας το σύνολο σχεδόν των ληξιπροθέσμων απαιτήσεών του.
> Σε απάντηση της πρότασης αυτής ο Ο.Τ.Ε. το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας αποδέχθηκε μεν την πρότασή μας, έθεσε όμως έναν *εντελώς απαράδεκτο όρο, ο οποίος ήταν εξαρχής ανέφικτος*: να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η καταβολή μέχρι την 1:00 το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής.


Απαράδεκτος και ανέφικτος ο όρος τη Πέμπτη ? και την Παρασκευή? Αλλά και τη Δευτέρα, και Τρίτη, και Τετάρτη?
Ας βάζανε έστω μόνοι τους τα 250.000 τη Δευτέρα ως δείγμα "καλής θέλησης"... ούτε αυτό? (άσε που θα κερδιζόντουσαν και κάποιες εντυπώσεις)
Κι ας υποθέσουμε ότι περίμεναν το δικαστήριο τη Τρίτη... δε τους βγήκε... Δεν είχαν ετοιμαστεί ούτε για μια μικρή κατάθεση για τους παραπάνω λόγους?

----------


## a66fm

> Ας βάζανε έστω μόνοι τους τα 250.000 τη Δευτέρα ως δείγμα "καλής θέλησης"... ούτε αυτό? (άσε που θα κερδιζόντουσαν και κάποιες εντυπώσεις)
> Κι ας υποθέσουμε ότι περίμεναν το δικαστήριο τη Τρίτη... δε τους βγήκε... Δεν είχαν ετοιμαστεί ούτε για μια μικρή κατάθεση για τους παραπάνω λόγους?


το ποσό και την διαδικασία την κανόνισαν σήμερα λόγο εεττ και όχι την δευτέρα που έφαγαν και πόρτα στο δικαστήριο
λες να είχαν πάρει πακέτο κανενα εκατομύριο μαζί στην συναντηση με την εεττ για να το δίνανε χέρι με χέρι ;;;;

----------


## greatst

> το ποσό και την διαδικασία την κανόνισαν σήμερα λόγο εεττ και όχι την δευτέρα που έφαγαν και πόρτα στο δικαστήριο
> *λες να είχαν πάρει πακέτο κανενα εκατομύριο μαζί στην συναντηση με την εεττ για να το δίνανε χέρι με χέρι ;;;;*




Off Topic


		καλόοοοοοοο!!!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## agrelaphon

> το ποσό και την διαδικασία την κανόνισαν σήμερα λόγο εεττ και όχι την δευτέρα που έφαγαν και πόρτα στο δικαστήριο
> λες να είχαν πάρει πακέτο κανενα εκατομύριο μαζί στην συναντηση με την εεττ για να το δίνανε χέρι με χέρι ;;;;


Όχι, αλλά η στάση τους δείχνει οτι δεν θέλουν να πλερώσουν  :Cool:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Όχι, αλλά η στάση τους δείχνει οτι δεν θέλουν να πλερώσουν


Ποιος θέλει να δώσει τόσα λεφτά; ειδικά αν δεν έχει;  :Whistle:

----------


## citizen78

> Όχι, αλλά η στάση τους δείχνει οτι δεν θέλουν να πλερώσουν


Μωρε θελουν (την αναγκη φιλοτιμία ποιουντες) , αλλα το χρημα είναι βαρύ και δεν μεταφερεται ευκολα  :Laughing:

----------


## konenas

Χρήματα βρίσκεις, πελάτες δεν βρίσκεις.



Off Topic


		Ο πρόεδρος είπε: Πρέπει να κερδίσουμε.
και θα κερδίσουμε, έστω κι αν χάσουμε.

----------


## Producer

> το ποσό και την διαδικασία την κανόνισαν σήμερα λόγο εεττ και όχι την δευτέρα που έφαγαν και πόρτα στο δικαστήριο
> λες να είχαν πάρει πακέτο κανενα εκατομύριο μαζί στην συναντηση με την εεττ για να το δίνανε χέρι με χέρι ;;;;


Γνωστά όλα τα παραπάνω...
Ας βάζανε 100 Ευρώ τη Δευτέρα!  :Smile: 
Δεν έχει σημασία το ποσό αλλά η κίνηση (περιμένανε δηλαδή την ΕΕΤΤ να τους πεί πως θα "τρέξουν" την εταιρεία τους?)
Αλλά τι ψάχνουμε... ΟΑΧ... Άλμα εις βάθος!  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Το αστειο ειναι οτι οποτε κανω χιουμορ μου απαντατε και οποτε θετω επιχειρηματα πανω στην κουβεντα, ολοι "εξαφανιζεστε"...


Δεν είδα αναπάντητο επιχείρημα. Αν θες παράθεσε κάποιο.

----------


## Producer

> Πάντως ΑΡΥΣ+24Mbps < 12 € θα περιμένουμε πολύ χρόνο για να ξαναβρούμε


Θα ξαναβρείς... όταν κάποια άλλη εταιρεία ίσως παρουσιάσει τεράστιο πρόβλημα ρευστότητας και αρχίζει να πουλάει κάτω του κόστους για να μαζέψει γρήγορο και εύκολο μετρητό... μπάς και ξελασπώσει...

Και μην τύχει και δεν πληρώσεις στην ώρα σου γιατί με τη καούρα που θα έχει, θα σου στείλει και 2 μπράβους να στα ρουφήξει...

Όταν γράφανε όλοι στο thread του iDO το τίτλο "altec ido + silver. Είναι τρελοί;;;;;" δεν πήγαινε κανενός το μυαλό στο γιατί...  :ROFL: 

Νόμιζαν μερικοί ότι "ξεστοκάρει"  :No no:  και τρέχαν να αρπάξουν την ευκαιρία...  :ROFL:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Θα ξαναβρείς... όταν κάποια άλλη εταιρεία ίσως παρουσιάσει τεράστιο πρόβλημα ρευστότητας και αρχίζει να πουλάει κάτω του κόστους για να μαζέψει γρήγορο και εύκολο μετρητό... μπάς και ξελασπώσει...
> 
> Και μην τύχει και δεν πληρώσεις στην ώρα σου γιατί με τη καούρα που θα έχει, θα σου στείλει και 2 μπράβους να στα ρουφήξει...
> 
> Όταν γράφανε όλοι στο thread του iDO το τίτλο "altec ido + silver. Είναι τρελοί;;;;;" δεν πήγαινε κανενός το μυαλό στο γιατί... 
> 
> Νόμιζαν μερικοί ότι "ξεστοκάρει"  και τρέχαν να αρπάξουν την ευκαιρία...


Τ'ωρα που την πα΄τησαν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## a66fm

> Τ'ωρα που την πα΄τησαν


 οι μόνοι που δεν την πάτησαν είναι αυτοι φίλε
όπως και να το δείς είτε η adsl ήταν τσάμπα με το pc είτε το pc τσάμπα με την 2ετη adsl το pc τους έμεινε.
σε εμάς τους "τζεταπακάκιδες" μας έμεινε το απροσδηορίστου μάρκας ρούτερ.

----------


## konenas

> Τ'ωρα που την πα΄τησαν


Σε αυτό φταίει η ΕΕΤΤ. (δείτε ποιος είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξής της)

----------


## a66fm

> Γνωστά όλα τα παραπάνω...
> Ας βάζανε 100 Ευρώ τη Δευτέρα! 
> Δεν έχει σημασία το ποσό αλλά η κίνηση (περιμένανε δηλαδή την ΕΕΤΤ να τους πεί πως θα "τρέξουν" την εταιρεία τους?)
> Αλλά τι ψάχνουμε... ΟΑΧ... Άλμα εις βάθος!


συγνώμη αλλά αν υπάρχει θέμα προσπάθειας επιτευξης διακανονισμού (την πέμπτη ήταν τελεσίγραφο όχι συμφωνία) σε εξέλιξη δεν βάζεις ούτε "100 euro"

----------


## Producer

> συγνώμη αλλά αν υπάρχει θέμα προσπάθειας επιτευξης διακανονισμού (την πέμπτη ήταν τελεσίγραφο όχι συμφωνία) σε εξέλιξη δεν βάζεις ούτε "100 euro"


Το ποσό ήταν γνωστό όπως και το συμβόλαιο που υπογράφηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 2007.
Εφόσον το ληξιπρόθεσμο περιλαμβάνει και το ποσό που είχε ρυθμιστεί τότε, σημαίνει ότι δε πληρώσανε ούτε τη προβλεπόμενη και προσυμφωνημένη δόση.

Ας βάζανε αυτά και ας κάνανε ρύθμιση στο υπόλοιπο.  Αμ δε... Είναι έξυπνοι και θέλανε να επαναδιαπραγματευτούν όλο το ποσό... Φάτη Altec τώρα... Όλα μαζί σε 4 ημέρες και όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος!

----------


## no_logo

> συγνώμη αλλά αν υπάρχει θέμα προσπάθειας επιτευξης διακανονισμού (την πέμπτη ήταν τελεσίγραφο όχι συμφωνία) σε εξέλιξη δεν βάζεις ούτε "100 euro"


και τώρα τελεσίγραφο είναι
αν σε 4 εργάσιμες δεν δώσει τα ευρώπουλα ούτε ο αξιότιμος καθηγητής θα την υποστηρίξει ξανά και ο ΟΤΕ θα κατεβάσει μόνιμα τον γενικό
Απλά ήθελε η ΕΕΤΤ να το παίξει ρυθμιστής  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  και έσκαψε βαθύτερα τον λάκκο της αλτεκ *

*Αν δεν υπακούσει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια στις οδηγίες της συμφωνίας

----------


## Producer

> και τώρα τελεσίγραφο είναι
> αν σε 4 εργάσιμες δεν δώσει τα ευρώπουλα ούτε ο αξιότιμος καθηγητής θα την υποστηρίξει ξανά και ο ΟΤΕ θα κατεβάσει μόνιμα τον γενικό
> Απλά ήθελε η ΕΕΤΤ να το παίξει ρυθμιστής  και έσκαψε βαθύτερα τον λάκκο της αλτεκ *
> 
> *Αν δεν υπακούσει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια στις οδηγίες της συμφωνίας



Τι θα γίνει τώρα εάν ο ΟΤΕ πεί: "CASH ONLY" μέσα σε 4 ημέρες?
Εάν δεν δεχθεί αξιόγραφα, εγγυητικές επιστολές και άλλα κουραφέξαλα?
Ίσως να τα έχει πάρει και με την ΕΕΤΤ...
Δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα...

----------


## Kanibalos

Για την ολη κατασταση θα πω οτι ειπε και η στρουμφιτα οταν ειδε τα στρουμφακια να κανουν μπανιο γυμνα στην λιμνη.....Φουτσες μπλε!!!.

Εχω σταθερο ΟΤΕ και ALTEC 2MB/s αοριστου και δεν ειμαι εντος κανενος ιδιοκτητου δικτυου(μονο μπαμπας ΟΤΕ).Μενω Λαρισα.Απο δευτερα την κανω λουης...(ΕΛΕΟΣ κοροιδια ολκης)
Απλα να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα και θα το εκτιμουσα δεοντος αν καποιος μου απαντησει.
1)Για να παω στους αλλους παροχους πρεπει να παρω πακετο η μπορω να συνεχισω
με Fritzbox(Router) με ενα νεο συμβολαιο?(μονο ιντερνετ συνδεση)
2)Πρεπει να κανω αιτηση διακοπης η τα αναλαμβανει ο νεος παροχος?
3)***Ακουσα οτι στην TELLAS,πληρωνεις και το παγιο ΟΤΕ,εκτος απο τα 40 ευρω πχ που λεει το πακετο(2play).Παντως δεν χρωσταει ουτε cent η TELLAS(100% ελεγμενο).Ισχυει???
4)Τα ιδιοκτητα της FORTHΝΕΤ Πανε καλα σε ταχυτητες???.( οταν φτασουν και σε με μενα μελλοντικα).

ΥΓ-->Οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει να με διαφωτισει....***Αυτο που εγραψα για ΤΕΛΛΑΣ,σας παρακαλω διαψευστετο η επαληθευστε το,για να μην θεωρηθει οτι της κανω  Σαμποταζ...

----------


## a66fm

> Το ποσό ήταν γνωστό όπως και το συμβόλαιο που υπογράφηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 2007.
> Εφόσον το ληξιπρόθεσμο περιλάμβανε και το ποσό που είχε ρυθμιστεί τότε, σημαίνει ότι δε πληρώσανε ούτε τη προβλεπόμενη και προσυμφωνημένη δόση.
> 
> Ας βάζανε αυτά και ας κάνανε ρύθμιση στο υπόλοιπο. Αμ δε... Είναι έξυπνοι και θέλανε να επαναδιαπραγματευτούν όλο το ποσό... Φάτη Altec τώρα...


παλι καλίτερα τους βγαίνει πριν μία εβδομάδα επρεπε να τα δώσουν σε 24 ώρες σήμερα τους λένε να τα δώσουν σε 4 ημέρες απο την ημέρα που θα δώσουν την προκαταβολή στον οτε, αλλά το πρόβλημα φίλε μου δεν είναι αν την τρώει ο οτε η η αλτεκ και η καθε εταιρια αλλα το τι κανουν όλοι αυτοι που αυτη την στιγμη είμαστε ανεβασμένοι στο τρένο της "αθανασούλης τελεκομς" που εδώ και μερικες μερες καιει καρβουνο 

αν ολα πάνε κατ'ευχήν και μετα απο 5-10 ημέρες όλα αυτά είναι μια κακή ανάμνηση τι θα πεις ; "φάτην οτε" ; η "φατην εεττ";

----------


## jtsop

Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω ξεκινήσει εγώ το συγκεκριμένο thread.

α) προφανώς ξεστόκαρε (είχε 1200 silver στην αποθήκη που τα πούλησε σε 1 ώρα και 30 λεπτά)

β) Το πραγματικό κόστος του υπολογιστή (> 400 ευρώ) ήταν κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο από τα χρήματα που δώσαμε για τον υπολογιστή, το πιάτο και 0 ή 24 μήνες dsl (250 ευρώ)

γ) Εγώ το είχα σκεφτεί και το είχα πει ότι και να κλείσει η Αλτεκ no prob γιατί θα μας μείνει το μηχάνημα (πάντως ήλπιζα να αντέξει κανά εξάμηνο ώστε και στη μέση να το κόψεις το ποσό στην ουσία θα είχες 6 μήνες νετ με 120 ευρώ). Προφανώς τώρα απλά πλήρωσες ένα πολύ καλό και μοναδικό μηχάνημα 250 ευρώ. Εγώ πήρα 3 και με βόλεψε πάρα πολύ, σαφώς χαλάστηκα γιατί είχα υπολογίσει στο DSL για αντίστοιχες γραμμές.

ΥΓ: Σαφώς δεν περίμενα σε τόσο άμεσο κανόνι (προφανώς και οι ίδιοι δεν το περίμεναν), όπως επίσης πίστευα ότι κάποια άκρη θα έβρισκε ο δαιμόνιος Αθαν. για να την τραμπάρει σε κάποιον άλλο, γιατί αν κλείσει πάει και Αλτεκ και Microland και δεν θεωρούσα ότι θα το άφηνε να συμβεί.





> Όταν γράφανε όλοι στο thread του iDO το τίτλο "altec ido + silver. Είναι τρελοί;;;;;" δεν πήγαινε κανενός το μυαλό στο γιατί... 
> 
> Νόμιζαν μερικοί ότι "ξεστοκάρει"  και τρέχαν να αρπάξουν την ευκαιρία...

----------


## Producer

> παλι καλίτερα τους βγαίνει πριν μία εβδομάδα επρεπε να τα δώσουν σε 24 ώρες σήμερα τους λένε να τα δώσουν σε 4 ημέρες απο την ημέρα που θα δώσουν την προκαταβολή στον οτε, αλλά το πρόβλημα φίλε μου δεν είναι αν την τρώει ο οτε η η αλτεκ και η καθε εταιρια αλλα το τι κανουν όλοι αυτοι που αυτη την στιγμη είμαστε ανεβασμένοι στο τρένο της "αθανασούλης τελεκομς" που εδώ και μερικες μερες καιει καρβουνο 
> 
> αν ολα πάνε κατ'ευχήν και μετα απο 5-10 ημέρες όλα αυτά είναι μια κακή ανάμνηση τι θα πεις ; "φάτην οτε" ; η "φατην εεττ";


Οι κινήσεις που έγιναν απο τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία εδώ και καιρό ήταν αεριτζίδικες.  Αυτό δε πρόκειται να αλλάξει.  Δεν θα ξεχάσει κανείς τη περίπτωση "Αύγουστος 2008"  :Smile: 
Δεν έχει τόσο σημασία για εμένα το ότι ανήκει στο χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών (ακόμη χειρότερα φυσικά)
Δε γουστάρω φούσκες  :Smile:  (άρα δε βλέπω τους αντίδικους αλλά αυτόν που δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα για τον καταναλωτή και τον εργαζόμενο)

Πιστεύεις ότι το 24ώρες ήταν το πρόβλημα?
Για σκέψου τώρα ο ΟΤΕ να σκληρήνει ακόμη περισσότερο τη στάση του και να μην δεχθεί τις εγγυητικές αλλά μόνο μετρητό... 10 μύρια σε 4 ημέρες...

----------


## mpip

> Πάντως εγώ επικροτώ την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορεί ίσως να φαίνεται λίγο καθυστερημένη, αλλά αφού δεν τα βρήκαν μεταξύ τους, δεν βγήκε άκρη με τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα κλπ, λέει: ΑΛΤΕΚ έχεις 4 μέρες (για να τις πάρεις πρέπει να δώσεις κάτι, ώστε να δείξεις ότι το θες) και μετά αν όντως είχες βρει άκρη για να πληρώσεις, πλήρωσε, αλλιώς στο διάολο. Επίσης για όλους όσους έχουν Αλτεκ προνοεί ώστε να έχουμε υπηρεσίες μέχρι την οριστική επίλυση του θέματος (επίσης ξέρουμε ότι το πολύ σε 4 μέρες θα έχει οριστικοποιηθεί το θέμα). Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα σερνόμασταν μέχρι της 17 Σεπτέμβρη (δικαστήριο). Επιπλέον παράνομη δεν είναι (κατά τη γνώμη μου) και τον ΟΤΕ τον συμφέρει (στη χειρότερη να πάρει 250Κ που δεν θα τα έπαιρνε ποτέ) ή θα πάρει όλο το ποσό και θα έχει κάνει και τη ζημιά που ήθελε. Δεν εξετάζω την περίπτωση που δεν πάρει τίποτα γιατί, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ούτως ή αλλιώς δεν αλλάζει τίποτα για τον ΟΤΕ, ίσως είναι και καλύτερα γιατί θα έχει τη σφραγίδα της ΕΕΤΤ ώστε να μην παρέχει υπηρεσίες στην Αλτεκ.
> 
> ΥΓ: Ολόκληρη φούσκα το '99 με το χρηματιστήριο, ελπίζω να έχει καβαντζώσει τίποτα ο Αθανασούλης στον κουμπαρά του και να το σπρώξει για να σώσει τη μαμά Άλτεκ, γιατί αν δεν πληρώσει πάει ο όμιλος.
> 
> ΥΓ2: Προφανώς το κόστος παροχής της υπηρεσίας από μεριάς ΟΤΕ προς την Αλτεκ είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερο, οπότε αν η Αλτεκ δεν σκοπεύει να πληρώσει ή δεν έχει μεγάλες πιθανότητες να το κάνει το θέμα λήγει εδώ.


+1 και εγω συμφωνω με την αποφαση τηs ΕΕΤΤ η οποια στριμωχνει ακομα πιο πολλυ την αλτεκ.Η αλτεκ εχει την ευκαιρια που ζητουσε να αποδειξει οτι τοσεs μερεs δεν εμπαιζει τον ΟΤΕ και τουs πελατεs τηs.Δεδομενου ομοs οτι μεχρι και τωρα δεν εχει ενημερωσει τουs πελατεs τηs oτι αυριο το θεμα θα λυθει φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα δωσει τα 250χιλιαρικα.Αυριο λοιπον τα ψεμματα τελοs.

----------


## theseeker

Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να ξεκλείδωσαν τα κυκλώματα, ήδη κατεβάζω τόρρεντ με μεγάλες ταχύτητες, τα pings μειώθηκαν και δεν έχω disconnects... Ίδωμεν. :Thinking:

----------


## thourios

Μόλις μου ήρθε το εξής μνμα¨

English text follows  Αγαπητέ / αγαπητή THOURIOS, Με το μήνυμα αυτό σας ενημερώνουμε ότι ανανεώσαμε με επιτυχία την ισχύ του i-CallIn αριθμού σας 211ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ μέχρι την 28/09/2008. Για το σκοπό αυτόν, αφαιρέσαμε από το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού σας το ποσό των 1 €. Σας ευχαριστούμε!  Dear THOURIOS, With this message we are informing you that we have successfully renewed your i-CallIn number 211ΧΧΧΧΧ until the 28/09/2008. For this reason, we deducted the amount of 1 € from your account's "wallet". Thank you!

Χαχαχά!!!!

 :Evil:

----------


## jap

> 1)Για να παω στους αλλους παροχους πρεπει να παρω πακετο η μπορω να συνεχισω
> με Fritzbox(Router) με ενα νεο συμβολαιο?(μονο ιντερνετ συνδεση)


Από τον νέο πάροχο θα έχεις και το ΑΡΥΣ, άσχετα αν δεν διακοπεί καθόλου η σύνδεση. Αν δεν πας σε double play, ό,τι κι αν σου δώσουν δώρο κράτα το fritzbox που έχεις, είναι πολύ καλό




> 2)Πρεπει να κανω αιτηση διακοπης η τα αναλαμβανει ο νεος παροχος?


Τα αναλαμβάνει όλα ο νέος




> 3)***Ακουσα οτι στην TELLAS,πληρωνεις και το παγιο ΟΤΕ,εκτος απο τα 40 ευρω πχ που λεει το πακετο(2play).Παντως δεν χρωσταει ουτε cent η TELLAS(100% ελεγμενο).Ισχυει???


Ίσχυε μόνο αν έκανες αίτηση για double play αλλά δεν είχε κάλυψη για double play μέχρι να σε καλύψουν και να σε βάλουν στο ιδιόκτητο. Ήταν εξωφρενικό αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν υπάρχει σαν πρόβλεψη στα νέα πακέτα...




> 4)Τα ιδιοκτητα της FORTHΝΕΤ Πανε καλα σε ταχυτητες???.( οταν φτασουν και σε με μενα μελλοντικα).


Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω, αλλά γιατί να μην πάνε; Από προσωπική εμπειρία μόνο: Μην κάνεις αίτηση στη Forthnet αν πρώτα δεν σε καλύψει και δεν υπάρχουν διαπιστωμένα κι άλλοι συνδεδεμένοι στο ιδιόκτητο στην περιοχή σου, αλλιώς μπορεί να φας τρομερές αναμονές και κοροϊδία.

----------


## Producer

> Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να ξεκλείδωσαν τα κυκλώματα, ήδη κατεβάζω τόρρεντ με μεγάλες ταχύτητες, τα pings μειώθηκαν και δεν έχω disconnects... Ίδωμεν.


Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι η ακρόαση άρχισε στις 16:00 και τελείωσε στις 19:00 (κάπου εκεί βγήκε και η ανακοίνωση)
Δεν νομίζω να υπήρξε ξεκλείδωμα σήμερα... μακάρι να κάνω λάθος

----------


## a66fm

> Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να ξεκλείδωσαν τα κυκλώματα, ήδη κατεβάζω τόρρεντ με μεγάλες ταχύτητες, τα pings μειώθηκαν και δεν έχω disconnects... Ίδωμεν.


 δεν βλέπω "φώς" ακόμη αλλά ίσως πάλι αυτά που κατεβάζεις να μας έφαγαν όλο το bandwidth :Evil:  κλειστοοοοοοοοοο :Razz: 




> Οι κινήσεις που έγιναν απο τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία εδώ και καιρό ήταν αεριτζίδικες. Αυτό δε πρόκειται να αλλάξει. Δεν θα ξεχάσει κανείς τη περίπτωση "Αύγουστος 2008" 
> Δεν έχει τόσο σημασία για εμένα το ότι ανήκει στο χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών (ακόμη χειρότερα φυσικά)
> Δε γουστάρω φούσκες  (άρα δε βλέπω τους αντίδικους αλλά αυτόν που δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα για τον καταναλωτή και τον εργαζόμενο)
> 
> Πιστεύεις ότι το 24ώρες ήταν το πρόβλημα?
> Για σκέψου τώρα ο ΟΤΕ να σκληρήνει ακόμη περισσότερο τη στάση του και να μην δεχθεί τις εγγυητικές αλλά μόνο μετρητό... 10 μύρια σε 4 ημέρες...


στις προηγούμενες φούσκες του 99 είχες πάει στην σοφοκλέους και φώναζες "πάρτα!! " σε όλους τους κακομοιρους που έκλεγαν τα λεφτά τους γιατι το "πάρτα άλτεκ" το λές σε εμάς όχι στον αθανασούλη :No no: 



> +1 και εγω συμφωνω με την αποφαση τηs ΕΕΤΤ η οποια στριμωχνει ακομα πιο πολλυ την αλτεκ.Η αλτεκ εχει την ευκαιρια που ζητουσε να αποδειξει οτι τοσεs μερεs δεν εμπαιζει τον ΟΤΕ και τουs πελατεs τηs.Δεδομενου ομοs οτι μεχρι και τωρα δεν εχει ενημερωσει τουs πελατεs τηs oτι αυριο το θεμα θα λυθει φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα δωσει τα 250χιλιαρικα.Αυριο λοιπον τα ψεμματα τελοs.


το μεγαλύτερο λάθος της άλτεκ ήταν η έλειψη επίσιμης ενημέρωσης όλο αυτό τον καιρό

----------


## fotinoulis1

μια απο τα ιδια! 361κατω,694πανω και 128 ping!

----------


## theseeker

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά, το speedtest κι εμένα τώρα δίνει πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες, ping. Πριν όμως κατέβαζα τορρεντ με 650+ kByte/s....

----------


## citizen78

Κουβεντα στο site της Altectelecoms για την αυριανή "250000-επίλυση". Μαλλον δεν ....

----------


## Producer

> στις προηγούμενες φούσκες του 99 είχες πάει στην σοφοκλέους και φώναζες "πάρτα!! " σε όλους τους κακομοιρους που έκλεγαν τα λεφτά τους γιατι το "πάρτα άλτεκ" το λές σε εμάς όχι στον αθανασούλη


Καλά... Ηρέμησε πρώτα και μετά το συζητάμε  :Smile:   Δεν χρειάζονται υπερβολές.

Εγώ πάντως το 99 δεν έπαιξα... ούτε το 2008...
Ούτε τότε, ούτε τώρα πάντως υπήρχε πρόβλεψη και προστασία.  Δεν κατηγόρησε κανένας τον ιδιώτη καταναλωτή η τον επενδυτή. (αν και δεν είναι κακό να διαβάζει κάποιος τον ισολογισμό της κάθε εταιρείας πριν επενδύσει... δεν είναι εύκολο πάντα)
Και επειδή όλα αυτά θα επηρεάσουν την αγορά (βλέπε over-regulation) θα έχουμε πρόβλημα όλοι κάποια στιγμή.
Πάντως, δε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για το 1999... αυτό είναι σίγουρο (λές???)  :Razz:

----------


## kmpatra

> Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να ξεκλείδωσαν τα κυκλώματα, ήδη κατεβάζω τόρρεντ με μεγάλες ταχύτητες, τα pings μειώθηκαν και δεν έχω disconnects... Ίδωμεν.


Αυτό το είδατε?
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET..._27_08_08.html
Προσωρινά Μέτρα της ΕΕΤΤ αναφορικά με την Αίτηση Ασφαλιστικών Μέτρων της ALTEC TELECOMS κατά της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.


Προσωρινά Μέτρα έλαβε η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ), στο πλαίσιο της διαδικασίας Ασφαλιστικών Μέτρων που πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα, κατά της εταιρείας ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., κατόπιν αιτήματος της εταιρείας ALTEC TELECOMS και αναφορικά με την προσωρινή διακοπή από την ΟΤΕ. Α.Ε. κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης προς την ALTEC TELECOMS.

Σύμφωνα με το περιεχόμενο των Προσωρινών Μέτρων, η εταιρεία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. υποχρεούται να προβεί σε αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης στο σύνολο των κυκλωμάτων της εταιρείας ALTEC TELECOMS άμεσα, και πάντως εντός της ιδίας εργάσιμης ημέρας, από τη στιγμή που η εταιρεία ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.  το ποσό των 250.000 ευρώ.

Τα συγκεκριμένα Προσωρινά Μέτρα θα ισχύουν υπό προϋπόθεση ότι η ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., το σύνολο των οφειλομένων και μη αμφισβητούμενων ποσών, εντός 4 εργασίμων ημερών από την αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης από την ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.

Edit: [  Εχει ηδη δημοσιευτει και στη σελιδα των ειδησεων........σορρυ αν ειναι double-post βλέπετε δεν εχω χρόνο να τα διαβάσω όλα...αν υπάρχει ήδη αναφορά ας το σβήσει κάποιος διαχειριστης  ]

----------


## Mouse Potato

Υπάρχει και *εδώ*

----------


## a66fm

> Κουβεντα στο site της Altectelecoms για την αυριανή "250000-επίλυση". Μαλλον δεν ....


ενώ αναφέρει όλα τα υπόλοιπα;;; ο χρόνος στο site της έχει μείνει στην παρασκευή




> Καλά... Ηρέμησε πρώτα και μετά το συζητάμε  Δεν χρειάζονται υπερβολές.
> 
> Εγώ πάντως το 99 δεν έπαιξα... ούτε το 2008...
> Ούτε τότε, ούτε τώρα πάντως υπήρχε πρόβλεψη και προστασία. Δεν κατηγόρησε κανένας τον ιδιώτη καταναλωτή η τον επενδυτή. (αν και δεν είναι κακό να διαβάζει κάποιος τον ισολογισμό της κάθε εταιρείας πριν επενδύσει... δεν είναι εύκολο πάντα)
> Και επειδή όλα αυτά θα επηρεάσουν την αγορά (βλέπε over-regulation) θα έχουμε πρόβλημα όλοι κάποια στιγμή.
> Πάντως, δε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για το 1999... αυτό είναι σίγουρο (λές???)


το 99 δεν ειχα παιξει ούτε εγώ το οτι εσύ δεν εχεις παίξει το 2008 δεν νομίζω οτι χρειαζόταν να το διευκρινίσεις ήταν προφανες αλλίως η κραυγή "πάρτα αλτεκ" θα είχε αλλη ερμηνεία...
ρε μπάς και πήρε jetpack και ο "επίτιμος";;; :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Producer

> το 99 δεν ειχα παιξει ούτε εγώ το οτι εσύ δεν εχεις παίξει το 2008 δεν νομίζω οτι χρειαζόταν να το διευκρινίσεις ήταν προφανες αλλίως η κραυγή "πάρτα αλτεκ" θα είχε αλλη ερμηνεία...
> ρε μπάς και πήρε jetpack και ο "επίτιμος";;;




Off Topic


		Είπαμε... ηρέμησε  :Smile:  Άλλωστε, δεν έγραψα "πάρτα" αλλά "φάτη"... Το μυαλό σου στο σεξουαλικό αμέσως  :Razz: 



Για πες μας τώρα το άλλο...




> το μεγαλύτερο λάθος της άλτεκ ήταν η έλειψη επίσιμης ενημέρωσης όλο αυτό τον καιρό


Τί άλλα λάθη έκανε η Altec εκτός απο "έλλειψη επίσημης ενημέρωσης"?  Εδώ σε θέλω...  :Cool:

----------


## jtsop

> Σύμφωνα με το περιεχόμενο των Προσωρινών Μέτρων, η εταιρεία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. υποχρεούται να προβεί σε αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης στο σύνολο των κυκλωμάτων της εταιρείας ALTEC TELECOMS άμεσα, και πάντως* εντός της ιδίας εργάσιμης ημέρας, από τη στιγμή που η εταιρεία ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. το ποσό των 250.000 ευρώ*.


Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να μην ξέρουμε αύριο, καθώς η Αλτεκ δεν θα πληρώσει μέχρι να ξέρει ότι θα μπορεί να βρεί τα λεφτά. Άρα δεν βλέπω φως στο τουνελ. Χαζοί είναι να πληρώσουν αν δεν είναι σίγουροι ότι θα βρουν μετά τα 10; Θα το τρενάρουν και αν ποτέ βρούν 10Μ τότε θα δώσουν τα 250. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στο πότε μπορεί να δώσει τα 250Κ, αλλά όταν τα δώσει έχει 4 μέρες για να δώσει τα 10Μ.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Producer

> Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να μην ξέρουμε αύριο, καθώς η Αλτεκ δεν θα πληρώσει μέχρι να ξέρει ότι θα μπορεί να βρεί τα λεφτά. Άρα δεν βλέπω φως στο τουνελ. Χαζοί είναι να πληρώσουν αν δεν είναι σίγουροι ότι θα βρουν μετά τα 10; Θα το τρενάρουν και αν ποτέ βρούν 10Μ τότε θα δώσουν τα 250. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στο πότε μπορεί να δώσει τα 250Κ, αλλά όταν τα δώσει έχει 4 μέρες για να δώσει τα 10Μ.


Το γοργόν και χάρη έχει...  Εάν δε πληρώσει αύριο το πρωί πρωί... Η θέση της θα είναι ξεκάθαρη...
Δε πιστεύω να κάνει ένα τέτοιο τεράστιο λάθος...

----------


## a66fm

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Είπαμε... ηρέμησε  Άλλωστε, δεν έγραψα "πάρτα" αλλά "φάτη"... Το μυαλό σου στο σεξουαλικό αμέσως


και τα δύο έχουν την σεξουαλική τους εκδοχή  :Wink: 




> Τί άλλο λάθος έκανε η Altec εκτός απο "έλλειψη επίσημης ενημέρωσης"? Εδώ σε θέλω...


αν ενοείς τα χρέει προς τον οτε δεν είναι η μόνη που χρωστάει
αν ενοεις το οτι πουλησε η χαρισε ενα κατα 70% προιον του οτε σε περισσοτερους απο οτι ο ιδιος ο οτε για το ιδιο χρονικο διαστημα αυτο το πλήρωσε την περασμενη παρασκευη (νομιζω)
το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι απο εδω και περα την νυφη την πληρωνουμε εμεις οι πελάτες της.
Με το να μου λες να μαντεψω τι λαθος εκανε και έχοντας διαβάσει σχεδόν όλα οσα εσυ και καποιοι αλλοι συνφορουμιτες εχετε γράψει τις τελευταιες μέρες για το θέμα, μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο του συγχωρεμένου του χριστόδουλου με τους δυο γείτονες και την κατσικα.
να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω πόσο πληρώνεις-νετε τον μήνα και για τι ταχύτητα η όχι;;

----------


## citizen78

> Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να μην ξέρουμε αύριο, καθώς η Αλτεκ δεν θα πληρώσει μέχρι να ξέρει ότι θα μπορεί να βρεί τα λεφτά. Άρα δεν βλέπω φως στο τουνελ. *Χαζοί είναι να* πληρώσουν αν δεν είναι σίγουροι ότι θα βρουν μετά τα 10; Θα το τρενάρουν και αν ποτέ βρούν 10Μ τότε θα δώσουν τα 250. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στο πότε μπορεί να δώσει τα 250Κ, αλλά όταν τα δώσει έχει 4 μέρες για να δώσει τα 10Μ.


Πολυ σωστα , δυστυχως... 

ΥΓ. Το "Χαζοί είναι να" θα το αντικαθιστούσα με "Σιγα μην σεβαστουν τους πελατες τους και να εχουν τη τσίπα να"

----------


## Producer

> το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι απο εδω και περα την νυφη την πληρωνουμε εμεις οι πελάτες της το να μου λες να μαντεψω τι λαθος εκανε και έχοντας διαβάσει σχεδόν όλα οσα εσυ και καποοι αλλοι συνφορουμιτες μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο του συγχωρεμένου του χριστόδουλου με τους δυο γείτονες και την κατσικα.
> να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω πόσο πληρώνεις τον μήνα και για τι ταχύτητα η όχι;;


Για πες το ανέκδοτο... Δε το ξέρω  :Smile: 
Διαφωνείς με τα όσα έχουν γραφτεί για τα λάθη της Altec?  Μάλλον δε χρειάζεται να το συνεχίσουμε... ταλαιπωρούμε και το κόσμο...



Off Topic


		50Mbps FTTB 2play = 9 €/month (όχι Ελλάδα... εκεί=ΟΤΕ με 18+30+15=63€/month για 13Mbps με ISDN+Connex+Talk  :Laughing:  )

----------


## a66fm

> Για πες το ανέκδοτο... Δε το ξέρω 
> Διαφωνείς με τα όσα έχουν γραφτεί για τα λάθη της Altec? Μάλλον δε χρειάζεται να το συνεχίσουμε... ταλαιπωρούμε και το κόσμο...
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		50Mbps FTTB 2play = 9 €/month (όχι Ελλάδα... εκεί=ΟΤΕ με 18+30+15=63€/month για 13Mbps με ISDN+Connex+Talk  )


δεν διαφωνώ με τα λάθη της αλτεκ διαφωνω όμως 
με την χαρα καποιων για το πιθανό κλήσιμο της 
με την χαρά για το οτι οι περιπου 80000 συνδρομητες της θα χασουμε πολλά η λίγα χρήματα που δεν τα βρήκαμε στον δρόμο
με την χαρα καποιων οτι ισως θα πρεπει παλι να κανουμε ερευνα αγορας και να αναγκαστούμε να πληρώνουμε παλι περισσοτερα απο τα διπλα απο οτι πληρώναμε
και η λιστα με τις διαφωνίες συνεχίζετε...

σορρυ για το πιθανό off topic αλλα ειλικρινα δεν θα ήθελα να δώ παλι τους τιμοκαταλογους καρμπόν που υπηρχαν επι dialup συνδεσεων και υπαρχουν σήμερα στην κινητη τηλεφωνία αναμεσα σε όλες τις εταιριες του χώρου.
και ναι πάλι στον φθηνότερο θα πάω ...

*Spoiler:*





Ήταν δυο γείτονες σ' ένα χωριό. Ο ένας απ' αυτούς λοιπόν όλο παραπονιόταν στον Θεό επειδή ο γείτονας του είχε κατσίκα ενώ αυτός δεν είχε. Και όσο έβλεπε τον γείτονα του να χαίρεται με την κατσίκα του, τόσο και θύμωνε περισσότερο. 
Εμφανίζεται λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή ο Θεός και του λέει... 
- Έλα Τάκη μου, πες μου τέκνο μου κι εσύ τι θέλεις. Ότι ευχή έχεις θα σου την εκπληρώσω. Θέλεις κατσίκα, θέλεις πρόβατα, τι θέλεις;
Και λέει ο Τάκης
- Θέλω να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα μου.



καλημερα σε όλους και καλή μας τύχη

----------


## psyxakias

Παρατήρησε κανείς τι εμφανίστηκε πάνω δεξιά στο site της ALTEC; 



*Spoiler:*




			Κρυάδα για μία ζεστή νύχτια του καλοκαιριού  :ROFL:

----------


## zeppelin

@psyxakias, χαχα πολύ καλό  :Smile:

----------


## golity

> σορρυ για το πιθανό off topic αλλα ειλικρινα δεν θα ήθελα να δώ παλι τους τιμοκαταλογους καρμπόν που υπηρχαν επι dialup συνδεσεων και υπαρχουν σήμερα στην κινητη τηλεφωνία αναμεσα σε όλες τις εταιριες του χώρου.


Επειδή μίλησες για καρμπόν τιμές και ως "μελλοθάνατος" πελάτης της altec είπα να κοιτάξω να δω τις εναλλακτικές μου, βρήκα τα παρακάτω (λόγω περιοχής δεν έχω δυνατότητα full llu)...

Τιμή μηνιαίου πακέτου για double play: 39,90 ευρώ, απεριόριστες αστικές, υπεραστικές και διεθνείς σε συγκεκριμένες χώρες και 60 λεπτά δωρεάν σε κινητά στην Ελλάδα...

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10010168

http://www.hol.gr/default.asp?pid=24...&ct=3&prd_st=2

http://tellas.gr/default.asp?siteID=1&pageID=4&langID=1

πείτε μου τι διαφορά υπάρχει σε αυτά τα πακέτα (εξαιρώντας τον αριθμό χωρών εξωτερικού), αν με ενδιαφέρουν οι κλήσεις σε Ελλάδα, Αγγλία και Γερμανία;

Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι το μόνο καρτέλ είναι αυτό της κινητής;  :Thinking:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Επειδή μίλησες για καρμπόν τιμές και ως "μελλοθάνατος" πελάτης της altec είπα να κοιτάξω να δω τις εναλλακτικές μου, βρήκα τα παρακάτω (λόγω περιοχής δεν έχω δυνατότητα full llu)...
> 
> Τιμή μηνιαίου πακέτου για double play: 39,90 ευρώ, απεριόριστες αστικές, υπεραστικές και διεθνείς σε συγκεκριμένες χώρες και 60 λεπτά δωρεάν σε κινητά στην Ελλάδα...
> 
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10010168
> 
> http://www.hol.gr/default.asp?pid=24...&ct=3&prd_st=2
> 
> http://tellas.gr/default.asp?siteID=1&pageID=4&langID=1
> ...


Exei ξεκινησει και το καρτέλ του 2play!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panteraz

Εγώ πάντως με μεγάλη μου λύπη έφυγα για Tellas Best Price (χωρίς άπειρα τηλέφωνα δηλαδή με 21,9 ευρώ τον μήνα)... Γεια σου ALTEC  :Sad:

----------


## Tripakis

Παντως στο Ξυλοκαστρο εχουν γκαζωσει τα πραγματα :Wink:

----------


## golity

> Παντως στο Ξυλοκαστρο εχουν γκαζωσει τα πραγματα


Και εγώ που έκανα ένα update πριν 5 λεπτά στο ubuntu, κατέβαζε με το μέγιστο της γραμμής μου... ελπίζω να μην είναι και πάλι λόγω της ώρας  :Razz:

----------


## xristakos

Κι εμένα μια χαρά είναι...
Πείτε μου ότι δεν είναι λόγο ώρας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## konenas

1600/660 120ms δεν είναι ταχύτητα.
Απλά λόγω ώρας δεν έχει πέσει σε 256/512 200ms

Το είχα προβλέψει όμως. Δείτε τι ταχύτητα γράφω αριστερά. (το έχω από το 2007)

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## baskon

λογω ωρας ειναι οπως και ολες τις αλλες μερες.Μετα τις 10 λογικά θα πέσει εκτος αν εχουν ανοιξει κυκλωματα.
Αλλα ακομα και τωρα να πληρωνει δε νομιζω ο οτε να της ανοιξει τα κυκλωματα σε 2 ωριτσεσ..Θα περασουν καποιεσ ωρες παραπανω

----------


## golity

Λέτε να πήγε η Σούλα πρωί πρωί στον ΟΤΕ να πληρώσει;  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## xristakos

Επιστροφή στις κανονικές ταχύτητες...στα 110kbps !!  :Respekt:

----------


## gkaska189

Πάντως ο όρος αυτός της ΕΕΤΤ, οτι από τη στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης των κυκλωμάτων της Altec και σε 4 ημέρες μέσα θα πρέπει να εξοφλήσει (πως θα γίνει αυτό αφου και οι δυο διαφωνούν για το οφειλόμενο ποσό) τα χρεωστούμενα στον ΟΤΕ μου φαίνεται δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Προβλέπω οτι σε 5 ημέρες θα γίνονται ξανά τα ίδια.

----------


## abcd5

> Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να μην ξέρουμε αύριο, καθώς η Αλτεκ δεν θα πληρώσει μέχρι να ξέρει ότι θα μπορεί να βρεί τα λεφτά. Άρα δεν βλέπω φως στο τουνελ. Χαζοί είναι να πληρώσουν αν δεν είναι σίγουροι ότι θα βρουν μετά τα 10; Θα το τρενάρουν και αν ποτέ βρούν 10Μ τότε θα δώσουν τα 250. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στο πότε μπορεί να δώσει τα 250Κ, αλλά όταν τα δώσει έχει 4 μέρες για να δώσει τα 10Μ.


Σύμφωνα με την Καθημερινή πρόκειται για εγγυητική επιστολή για 250.000 και όχι για πληρωμή.

........Auto merged post: abcd5 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πάντως ο όρος αυτός της ΕΕΤΤ, οτι από τη στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης των κυκλωμάτων της Altec και σε 4 ημέρες μέσα θα πρέπει να εξοφλήσει (πως θα γίνει αυτό αφου και οι δυο διαφωνούν για το οφειλόμενο ποσό) τα χρεωστούμενα στον ΟΤΕ μου φαίνεται δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Προβλέπω οτι σε 5 ημέρες θα γίνονται ξανά τα ίδια.


Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ αναφέρεται στο μη-αμφισβητούμενο ποσό μόνο.  :RTFM:

----------


## vpapas

> Πάντως ο όρος αυτός της ΕΕΤΤ, οτι από τη στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης των κυκλωμάτων της Altec και σε 4 ημέρες μέσα θα πρέπει να εξοφλήσει (πως θα γίνει αυτό αφου και οι δυο διαφωνούν για το οφειλόμενο ποσό) τα χρεωστούμενα στον ΟΤΕ μου φαίνεται δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Προβλέπω οτι σε 5 ημέρες θα γίνονται ξανά τα ίδια.


Η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει ότι πρέπεο να καταβληθεί το ποσό που δεν αμφισβητείται και από τις δύο πλευρές. Για το αμφισβητούμενο ποσό, πρώτα θα ξεκαθαριστεί το ύψος του στο δικαστήριο και μετά θα καταβληθεί. Επομένως εφόσον καταβληθούν τα αρχικώς συμφωνηθέντα δεν ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεις ότι σε 5 μέρες θα γίνονται τα ίδια.

----------


## jap

> πείτε μου τι διαφορά υπάρχει σε αυτά τα πακέτα (εξαιρώντας τον αριθμό χωρών εξωτερικού), αν με ενδιαφέρουν οι κλήσεις σε Ελλάδα, Αγγλία και Γερμανία;


Μικροδιαφορές... Μόνο το ποιον θα βρίζεις αν σου τύχει βλάβη / κακός βρόχος κλπ.

----------


## Mercedesf1

Πρεπει να εχει αρχισει να τα ξεκλειδωνει. Πριν απο 10 λεπτα ειχα 550ΚΒ/s απο Speedtest τωρα εχω 850ΚB/s. Mακαρι να ειμαι σωστος!

----------


## baskon

Μπορει να το επαληθευσει και καποιος αλλος ότι οι ταχυτητες έχουν αρχισει να ανεβαινουν?
Βεβαια εγω δεν εμπιστευομαι τα speedtest για μετρηση ταχυτητας οποτε καλό θα ήταν να μετραμε με ποιο αξιοπιστους τροπους.(Βεβαια αν το speedtest δειχνει ταχυτητα 100 kbps σε 24αρα υπαρχει προβλημα οποτε κανεις δουλεια και με το speedtest)
Για μεγαλες ταχυτητες δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο ομως
Μετά τις 10.30-11 αν συνεχισετε να εχετε καλές ταχυτητες τότε θα ξερουμε σιγουρα οτι έχει αρχισει να φτιαχνει η κατασταση..

----------


## Producer

Κάτι δε πάει καλά με την ΕΕΤΤ:

Εχθές είχαμε: Προσωρινά Μέτρα της ΕΕΤΤ στην Αίτηση Ασφαλιστικών Μέτρων της ALTEC TELECOMS κατά του ΟΤΕ



> Τα συγκεκριμένα Προσωρινά Μέτρα θα ισχύουν υπό προϋπόθεση ότι η ALTEC TELECOMS θα καταβάλει στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., το σύνολο των οφειλομένων και μη αμφισβητούμενων ποσών, εντός 4 εργασίμων ημερών από την αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης από την ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.


Σήμερα το πρωί διαβάζουμε: ΕΕΤΤ: Λήψη προσωρινών μέτρων για Altec



> Οι δύο πλευρές όπως *είναι γνωστό δεν συμφωνούν ούτε καν στο ποσό το οποίο έχει καταστεί ληξιπρόθεσμο*. Η Altec υποστηρίζει ότι οι ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της προς τον ΟΤΕ ανέρχονται σε ευρώ *6,8 εκατ. ευρώ*, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ υποστηρίζει ότι το σημερινό ληξιπρόθεσμο και απαιτητό χρέος της Altec Telecoms από τρέχουσες υπηρεσίες ξεπερνάει τα *19 εκατ. ευρώ*, χωρίς να υπολογίζονται οι παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες κατά τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο 2008.


Άλλοι γράφουν: Προσωρινά μέτρα κατά του ΟΤΕ από την ΕΕΤΤ



> Η ρυθμιστική αρχή τηλεπικοινωνιών έκανε εν μέρει δεκτά τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα της Altec Telecoms
> Αν όμως μέχρι τη Δευτέρα η τελευταία δεν ικανοποιήσει τις μη αμφισβητούμενες οικονομικές απαιτήσεις του ΟΤΕ, τότε ο τελευταίος μπορεί προχωρήσει εκ νέου στην απενεργοποίηση, εν μέρει ή εν όλω, των κυκλωμάτων της Αltec Telecoms. Στην πράξη, η ΕΕΤΤ έδωσε προθεσμία στην ανταγωνίστρια του ΟΤΕ να βρει *6,8* εκατ. ευρώ μέχρι την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα.


Τι έκανε εχθές η ΕΕΤΤ?  Προφανώς μια ανούσια (και ίσως αβάσιμη) κίνηση εντυπωσιασμού...

Θα έπρεπε να φέρει σε προσωρινή συμφωνία τα 2 μέρη και όχι μόνο να καθοριστεί το "το σύνολο των οφειλομένων και μη αμφισβητούμενων ποσών" αλλά και να οριστεί σαφώς ο τρόπος αποπληρωμής! (μετρητά, εγγυητικές κλπ).  Θα έπρεπε να ξεκαθαρίσει αυτά τα θέματα η ΕΕΤΤ στην ανακοίνωσή της εφόσον επενέβη... (αναφορές και ξόρκια για το πρόβλημα χωρίς συγκεκριμένες λύσεις = ευχολόγια)

Εάν φύγανε απο τα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ χωρίς τη παραπάνω συμφωνία, ο ΟΤΕ ίσως απαιτήσει > 19 mn € μέσα σε 4 ημέρες και ζήτω που καήκαμε... Μια απο τα ίδια... Με τον ΟΤΕ ίσως να έχει σκληρύνει τη στάση του λόγω επέμβασης ΕΕΤΤ...

Edit: Δεν γνωρίζω το ποσό, διαβάζω τις εφημερίδες.  Εάν είναι 6,8 εκατ ευρώ, ή 10,2 ή >19 δεν είναι σίγουρο εφόσον δεν υπάρχει επίσημη αναφορά που να έχει την συν υπογραφή και των 2 (ή της ΕΕΤΤ).  Όλα τα άλλα είναι εκτιμήσεις και απόψεις της κάθε πλευράς...

----------


## vpapas

> Εάν φύγανε απο τα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ χωρίς τη παραπάνω συμφωνία, ο ΟΤΕ ίσως απαιτήσει > 19 mn € μέσα σε 4 ημέρες και ζήτω που καήκαμε... Μια απο τα ίδια... Με τον ΟΤΕ ίσως να έχει σκληρύνει τη στάση του λόγω επέμβασης ΕΕΤΤ...


Πράγματι δεν αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αναφέρθηκε και εντός της διαδικασίας. Όσο για τα 19 mil, περιλαμβάνουν και το αμφισβητούμενο ποσό, που όπως έχει ήδη αναφερθεί είναι της τάξης των 7,5. 
Όσο για τον ΟΤΕ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ίσως να σκληρύνει τη στάση του (δεν είναι ήδη αρκετά σκληρή άλλωστε ; ). Υποχρεοιύται να υπακούσει εφόσον τηρήσει η Altec αυτά που αναφέρει η ανακοίνωση.

----------


## Producer

> Πράγματι δεν αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αναφέρθηκε και εντός της διαδικασίας. Όσο για τα 19 mil, περιλαμβάνουν και το αμφισβητούμενο ποσό, που όπως έχει ήδη αναφερθεί είναι της τάξης των 7,5. 
> Όσο για τον ΟΤΕ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ίσως να σκληρύνει τη στάση του (δεν είναι ήδη αρκετά σκληρή άλλωστε ; ). Υποχρεοιύται να υπακούσει εφόσον τηρήσει η Altec αυτά που αναφέρει η ανακοίνωση.


Εφόσον δεν συμφωνήθηκε ο τρόπος αποπληρωμής όλα τα σενάρια είναι ανοιχτά... (εδώ δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο καν το ποσό)
Εάν σου πρότεινα να διαλέξεις μεταξύ:
a) Να σε ξεχρεώσω με εγγυητικές επιστολές και άλλα αξιόγραφα και μέρος μετρητών (αρχικά μιλάγαμε για 10,2 με split (δε θυμάμαι πόσα μετρητά και πόσα εγγυήσεις))
b) Να σε ξεχρεώσω με 100% cash

Τι θα διάλεγες?  Θα μου πεις ότι είναι αντικείμενο διαπραγματεύσεων και ότι και οι εγγυήσεις "χρήμα" έχουν απο πίσω (κτήρια, κλπ κλπ)...
Εάν ήσουν αδιάλλακτος και σε είχε ενοχλήσει και η διαιτησία/παρεμβολή της ΕΕΤΤ?

Αυτά τα ερωτήματα δε θα έπρεπε να υπήρχαν σήμερα εφόσον η ΕΕΤΤ επενέβη... Αυτό λέω  :Smile:

----------


## greatst

> Κάτι δε πάει καλά με την ΕΕΤΤ:
> 
> Εχθές είχαμε: Προσωρινά Μέτρα της ΕΕΤΤ στην Αίτηση Ασφαλιστικών Μέτρων της ALTEC TELECOMS κατά του ΟΤΕ
> 
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωί διαβάζουμε: ΕΕΤΤ: Λήψη προσωρινών μέτρων για Altec
> 
> 
> Άλλοι γράφουν: Προσωρινά μέτρα κατά του ΟΤΕ από την ΕΕΤΤ
> ...


νομίζω ότι η τελευταία πρόταση του άρθρου http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...08/2008_282582 αφήνει μια ελπίδα(?) στους πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ  :Superman:

----------


## lewton

Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου η καλύτερη δυνατή.
Έδωσε στην Αltec 4 μέρες να βρει λεφτά (γιατί με τους διακόπτες κάτω ποιός θα της έδινε λεφτά; - κανένας μάλλον) και αν δεν τα βρει δίνει κάθε δικαίωμα στον ΟΤΕ να προχωρήσει όπως κρίνει καλύτερα.
Τι άλλο θέλατε να κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ;
Για άλλη μια φορά η στάση της ήταν ΑΨΟΓΗ.

----------


## greatst

> Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου η καλύτερη δυνατή.
> Έδωσε στην Αltec 4 μέρες να βρει λεφτά (γιατί με τους διακόπτες κάτω ποιός θα της έδινε λεφτά; - κανένας μάλλον) και αν δεν τα βρει δίνει κάθε δικαίωμα στον ΟΤΕ να προχωρήσει όπως κρίνει καλύτερα.
> Τι άλλο θέλατε να κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ;
> Για άλλη μια φορά η στάση της ήταν ΑΨΟΓΗ.


θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ: είχε το ρόλο - που κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να έχει - του διαμεσολαβητή.

----------


## vpapas

> Εφόσον δεν συμφωνήθηκε ο τρόπος αποπληρωμής όλα τα σενάρια είναι ανοιχτά... (εδώ δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο καν το ποσό)
> Εάν σου πρότεινα να διαλέξεις μεταξύ:
> a) Να σε ξεχρεώσω με εγγυητικές επιστολές και άλλα αξιόγραφα και μέρος μετρητών (αρχικά μιλάγαμε για 10,2 με split (δε θυμάμαι πόσα μετρητά και πόσα εγγυήσεις))
> b) Να σε ξεχρεώσω με 100% cash
> 
> Τι θα διάλεγες?  Θα μου πεις ότι είναι αντικείμενο διαπραγματεύσεων και ότι και οι εγγυήσεις "χρήμα" έχουν απο πίσω (κτήρια, κλπ κλπ)...
> Εάν ήσουν αδιάλλακτος και σε είχε ενοχλήσει και η διαιτησία/παρεμβολή της ΕΕΤΤ?
> 
> Αυτά τα ερωτήματα δε θα έπρεπε να υπήρχαν σήμερα εφόσον η ΕΕΤΤ επενέβη... Αυτό λέω


Είναι σαφές ότι το b είναι το ιδανικό. Στον επιχειρηματικό κόσμο όμως επικρατεί κατά κόρον το α. Και σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ έχει αποδεχθεί το α. Μπορεί να μου απαντήσεις ότι ναι μεν αλλά πριν τις εξελίξεις αυτές. Θεωρώ πάντως ότι δεν μπορεί να αναιρέσει τα ίδια του τα γραφόμενα και ανακοινωθέντα γιατί τότε θα φανεί ότι σκοπός όλων αυτών των κινήσεων μπορεί να διαφέρει και να μην περιορίζεται απλά στην οικονομική διαφορά.

----------


## Mercedesf1

Aπο 850 πηγα 1050Kbp/s speedtest! Ειδωμεν!

----------


## Producer

> Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου η καλύτερη δυνατή.
> Έδωσε στην Αltec 4 μέρες να βρει λεφτά (γιατί με τους διακόπτες κάτω ποιός θα της έδινε λεφτά; - κανένας μάλλον) και αν δεν τα βρει δίνει κάθε δικαίωμα στον ΟΤΕ να προχωρήσει όπως κρίνει καλύτερα.
> Τι άλλο θέλατε να κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ;
> Για άλλη μια φορά η στάση της ήταν ΑΨΟΓΗ.


Δημιουργεί περισσότερα ερωτήματα απο όσα απαντά.
Καθόλου άψογη.  Κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι παράνομη (στη συνείδησή μου, όχι σύμφωνα με κάποιο άρθρο).  Καλό κάνει στο καταναλωτή εντελώς προσωρινά, αλλά...
Για τα μάτια του κόσμου θα την έλεγα και σε πλήρη αντίθεση με την απόφαση που πήρε πριν 1,5 μήνα στη περίπτωση της Lannet αλλά και του Πρωτοδικείου.

4 μέρες χωρίς συγκεκριμένες, συμφωνημένες και ανακοινωμένες οδηγίες για να ενημερωθεί ο καταναλωτής... Ιμιτασιόν μεσολαβητής λέγεται αυτό...

Ευχολόγια! όπως σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις!

----------


## lewton

> Δημιουργεί περισσότερα ερωτήματα απο όσα απαντά.
> Καθόλου άψογη.  Κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι παράνομη (στη συνείδησή μου, όχι σύμφωνα με κάποιο άρθρο).  Καλό κάνει στο καταναλωτή εντελώς προσωρινά, αλλά...
> Για τα μάτια του κόσμου θα την έλεγα και σε πλήρη αντίθεση με την απόφαση που πήρε πριν 1,5 μήνα στη περίπτωση της Lannet αλλά και του Πρωτοδικείου.
> 
> 4 μέρες χωρίς συγκεκριμένες, συμφωνημένες και ανακοινωμένες οδηγίες για να ενημερωθεί ο καταναλωτής... Ιμιτασιόν μεσολαβητής λέγεται αυτό...
> 
> Ευχολόγια! όπως σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις!


Καθόλου ευχολόγια.
Η Altec λέει μπορεί να βρει τα λεφτά.
Ε, η ΕΕΤΤ της λέει «ορίστε, έχεις 4 μέρες για να τα βρεις, μετά στο καλό».

----------


## emeliss

> Για άλλη μια φορά η στάση της ήταν ΑΨΟΓΗ.


Κίνηση *πανικού* ήταν χωρίς ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα. Αύριο μεθαύριο θα έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια. Αν η ΕΕΤΤ ήταν *άψογη* ΔΕΝ θα είχαμε φτάσει εδώ!

Πραγματικά οι λέξεις αρχίζουν και χάνουν το νόημα τους...

ps. ΑΝ η Altec δεν πήγαινε σε δικαστήρια και ΕΕΤΤ και μάζευε τα χρήματα την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη, Παρασκευή, Δευτέρα, Τρίτη (4 εργάσιμες) θα είχε δοθεί λύση στο πρόβλημα χθες Τετάρτη. Μήπως κοροϊδευόμαστε;

----------


## Producer

> Καθόλου ευχολόγια.
> Η Altec λέει μπορεί να βρει τα λεφτά.
> Ε, η ΕΕΤΤ της λέει «ορίστε, έχεις 4 μέρες για να τα βρεις, μετά στο καλό».


Πόσα λεφτά?
Με ποιό τρόπο?
η Altec δεν έλεγε τα ίδια και τα ίδια?
Γιατί δεν έκανε το ίδιο με τη Lannet?
κλπ
κλπ

Πιέστηκε απο "ψηλά" ίσως...:




> Η απόφαση αυτή ελήφθη χθες μετά το πέρας της ακρόασης που πραγματοποιήθηκε στην ΕΕΤΤ, μετά την υποβολή των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων από την πλευρά της Altec. Στελέχη της ΕΕΤΤ που συμμετείχαν στην ακρόαση έκαναν λόγο για «*υπεκφυγές*» της Altec στην κάλυψη των υποχρεώσεών της προς τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά ανέφεραν ότι έπρεπε να δοθεί στην εταιρεία μια τελευταία ευκαιρία προκειμένου να καταφέρει να εξέλθει από τη δυσχερή θέση που έχει περιέλθει. Οπως ανέφεραν στελέχη της Επιτροπής, ένας επιπλέον παράγων που επηρέασε την απόφαση της Επιτροπής Ακροάσεων της ΕΕΤΤ ήταν τα προβλήματα που άρχισε να αντιμετωπίζει το δίκτυο «*Σύζευξις*» στη λειτουργία του.


Νομίζεις ότι δίνει δεκάρα τσακιστή για τα άλλα?

----------


## manual2100

μόνο ανεξάρτητες δεν είναι οι "ανεξάρτητες αρχές"

----------


## lewton

> ps. ΑΝ η Altec δεν πήγαινε σε δικαστήρια και ΕΕΤΤ και μάζευε τα χρήματα την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη, Παρασκευή, Δευτέρα, Τρίτη (4 εργάσιμες) θα είχε δοθεί λύση στο πρόβλημα χθες Τετάρτη. Μήπως κοροϊδευόμαστε;


Ποιός θα έδινε λεφτά σε εταιρία με κατεβασμένους διακόπτες;

----------


## Producer

> Ε, η ΕΕΤΤ της λέει «ορίστε, έχεις 4 μέρες για να τα βρεις, μετά στο καλό».





> Ποιός θα έδινε λεφτά σε εταιρία με κατεβασμένους διακόπτες;


Άρα η ΕΕΤΤ έγινε και τραπεζικός διαμεσολαβητής τώρα?

Ευχολόγια και παράξενες παρεμβάσεις που αντιτίθενται στη λογική...

----------


## lewton

> Άρα η ΕΕΤΤ έγινε και τραπεζικός διαμεσολαβητής τώρα?
> 
> Ευχολόγια και παράξενες παρεμβάσεις που αντιτίθενται στη λογική...


Καλά, δεν προσπαθώ άλλο να σας πείσω.

----------


## vpapas

> ps. ΑΝ η Altec δεν πήγαινε σε δικαστήρια και ΕΕΤΤ και μάζευε τα χρήματα την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη, Παρασκευή, Δευτέρα, Τρίτη (4 εργάσιμες) θα είχε δοθεί λύση στο πρόβλημα χθες Τετάρτη. Μήπως κοροϊδευόμαστε;


Όταν είχει επέλθει η αρχική συμφωνία αλλά ο ΟΤΕ απαίτησε τα χρήματα εντός της επόμενης εργάσιμης ( έως τις 13:00 ) και κατέβασε τους διακόπτες, θεωρώ ότι έπρεπε να γίνουν αυτές οι κινήσεις πρώτα (δικαστήρια και ΕΕΤΤ) για να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα.

----------


## emeliss

> Ποιός θα έδινε λεφτά σε εταιρία με κατεβασμένους διακόπτες;


Αφού λέει πως τα είχε βρει... Η Altec το λέει, όχι εγώ. Άρα ξαναλέω. Μήπως δουλευόμαστε;

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όταν είχει επέλθει η αρχική συμφωνία αλλά ο ΟΤΕ απαίτησε τα χρήματα εντός της επόμενης εργάσιμης ( έως τις 13:00 ) και κατέβασε τους διακόπτες, θεωρώ ότι έπρεπε να γίνουν αυτές οι κινήσεις πρώτα (δικαστήρια και ΕΕΤΤ) για να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα.


Πάλι ρε vpapas θα μπορούσε να είχε μαζέψει παράλληλα με αυτές τις κινήσεις τα χρήματα, ώστε να είχε δοθεί ένα τέλος σε αυτό το πανηγύρι. Τώρα πάμε πάλι απο εβδομάδα. Η αγορά αιμοραγεί.

----------


## vpapas

Τελικά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν και άλλοι πάροχοι χρωστάνε στον ΟΤΕ ; 
Εάν υπάρχουν οφειλές να υπάρχουν και εκεί αμφισβητούμενα ποσά άραγε ;
Ήταν η Altec Telecoms ο οφειλέτης με το μεγαλύτερο ποσό ή όχι ; 
Και αν όχι γιατί διάλεξε τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρρεία ;
Αν υπάρχουν και άλλοι θα συμπεριφερθεί ανάλογα ;

Αυτά είναι κάποια ερωτήματα που εξ' αιτίας του γεγονότος έχουν προκύψει και δεν μπορώ να βρω πληροφορίες κάπου.

........Auto merged post: vpapas πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τώρα πάμε πάλι απο εβδομάδα. Η αγορά αιμοραγεί.


Μην προεξοφλείς ότι δεν θα καταβληθούν τα χρήματα.

----------


## manual2100

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μας έχουν φλωμώσει στο ψέμα όλοι... έλεγε η ανακοίνωση του οτε..
"Ο ΟΤΕ κάλεσε επανειλημμένα την ..κτλ. Επιπλέον, είχε ενημερώσει έγκαιρα για τις ενέργειές του αυτές και την αρμόδια για την εποπτεία της ελληνικής τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς Ρυθμιστική Αρχή, Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.)."
Η ΕΕΤΤ αφού το ήξερε γιατί δεν έκανε τίποτα τότε ? 
Μάλλον φταίνε όλοι τους...
Ο οτέ όταν σου κόβει το τηλ πάντα το κάνει παρασκευή.. Το ίδιο και η ΔΕΗ και η ΕΥΔΑΠ. οπότε εσύ δεν έχεις περιθώρια να κάνεις τίποτα.. τους είχε ειδοποιήσει ότι θα τους κόψει τα κυκλώματα την τάδε μέρα? μάλλον όχι
Η altec γιατί δεν πλήρωνε τους λογαριασμούς της? υπήρχε λέει ένα αδικαιολόγητο ποσό κτλ. Τα υπόλοιπα γιατί δεν τα πλήρωνε?
καλά για την ΕΕΤΤ, βλέπε παραπάνω...

και την πλήρωσε ο μλκ ο κοσμάκης...όπως πάντα...

----------


## Producer

> Τελικά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν και άλλοι πάροχοι χρωστάνε στον ΟΤΕ ; 
> Εάν υπάρχουν οφειλές να υπάρχουν και εκεί αμφισβητούμενα ποσά άραγε ;
> Ήταν η Altec Telecoms ο οφειλέτης με το μεγαλύτερο ποσό ή όχι ; 
> Και αν όχι γιατί διάλεξε τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρρεία ;
> Αν υπάρχουν και άλλοι θα συμπεριφερθεί ανάλογα ;
> 
> Αυτά είναι κάποια ερωτήματα που εξ' αιτίας του γεγονότος έχουν προκύψει και δεν μπορώ να βρω πληροφορίες κάπου.


Δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να βρεις επίσημα στοιχεία.. (πολλά απο αυτά είναι αμφισβητούμενα άλλωστε).  
Σίγουρα όλοι τους χρωστάνε.  Απο όσο θυμάμαι, η Altec είναι στο top 3 της λίστας...(θα βρώ παλιότερο thread).
Σίγουρα αρκετοί πληρώνουν στην ώρα τους (εδώ είναι το θέμα)
Με τα νέα δεδομένα, καλά θα κάνουν να είναι εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις τους γιατί ο ΟΤΕ δε μαζεύεται αυτό το καιρό... (και καλά κάνει)
Δεν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις στις ειδήσεις πάντως για άλλο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα εκτός εάν κάποιος δώσει χοντρά δικαιώματα.

----------


## emeliss

> Μην προεξοφλείς ότι δεν θα καταβληθούν τα χρήματα.


Εγώ ήμουν από την αρχή σίγουρος ότι όλα θα είχαν τελειώσει χθες. Παραμένω σίγουρος ότι θα πληρώσουν.

Αλλά τα προβλήματα της αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών θα παραμείνουν. Υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα και δεν βλέπουμε κινήσεις από τους ρυθμιστές που να αποσκοπούν στην μελλοντική υγιή πορεία της αγοράς. Κινήσεις πανικού δεν είναι λύσεις.

----------


## manual2100

> Σίγουρα όλοι τους χρωστάνε.  Απο όσο θυμάμαι, η Altec είναι στο top 3 της λίστας...(θα βρώ παλιότερο thread).


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=41 (2007)

----------


## Producer

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=41


Σωστός! Βρήκα και ένα πανάρχαιο (2005): Top 10  :Smile:  με την Altec να φιγουράρει στο Position #2...

----------


## 3lbereth

> Μεγαλύτερος οφειλέτης είναι η εταιρεία ΟΤΕnet η οποία χρωστά 16,3 εκατ. ευρώ στον Οργανισμό, από τα οποία 15,6 εκατ. ευρώ είναι εκπρόθεσμα. Ακολουθεί η Altec Telecom με σύνολο οφειλών 13 εκατ. ευρώ και εκπρόθεσμα 11,6 εκατ. ευρώ.


 :Twisted Evil: Θα'θελα πολύ να δω τον ΟΤΕ να κατεβάζει τους διακόπτες στην ΟΤΕνετ.

----------


## vpapas

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=41


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Όπως αναφέρει το άρθρο  "Μεγαλύτερος οφειλέτης είναι η εταιρεία ΟΤΕnet η οποία χρωστά 16,3 εκατ. ευρώ".

Μάλλον η ΟΤΕnet έχει καταβάλει το παραπάνω ποσό για να μην έχει διακόψει ακόμη ο ΟΤΕ τα κυκλώματά της.
Σε αντίθεση περίπτωση μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανησυχούν οι συνδρομητές της.

----------


## brou

> *Μεγαλύτερος οφειλέτης είναι η εταιρεία ΟΤΕnet η οποία χρωστά 16,3 εκατ. ευρώ στον Οργανισμό...*




Αυτό έχει μια πλάκα, αν και out of date. Αν ο ΟΤΕ είχε διακριτούς ρόλους ανάμεσα στο wholesales και στις ISP υπηρεσίες του, δε θα έπρεπε να είχε προβλήματα η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ με την λογική της ALTEC; :Whistle:

----------


## abcd5

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
> Όπως αναφέρει το άρθρο  "Μεγαλύτερος οφειλέτης είναι η εταιρεία ΟΤΕnet η οποία χρωστά 16,3 εκατ. ευρώ".
> 
> Μάλλον η ΟΤΕnet έχει καταβάλει το παραπάνω ποσό για να μην έχει διακόψει ακόμη ο ΟΤΕ τα κυκλώματά της.
> Σε αντίθεση περίπτωση μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανησυχούν οι συνδρομητές της.


Η ΟΤΕnet έδώ και κάποιους μήνες έχει πάψει να υφίσταται. Έχει αποροφηθεί από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Manara

> Αγαπητέ μου, θα ήθελα να παραθέσω ακόμα και στοιχεία κοστολόγησης, αλλά αντιλαμβάνεστε..., σας λέω όμως ότι *τα έχουν* και ο ΟΤΕ και οι πάροχοι και γνωρίζουν τους "ελαστικούς" και "ανελαστικούς" τιμοκαταλόγους και συμφωνίες (όλα ξεκινάνε φυσικά από τους πρωτογενείς παρόχους επί παραδείγματι BT ή DT ή ΤΙ οι οποίοι όμως δεν παίζουν μόνοι τους όπως ο ΟΤΕ). Λίγοι εκεί μέσα γνωρίζουν το πραγματικό κόστος επικοινωνιών νέας μορφής (κρατήστε το αυτό) και είναι αυτοί που θα πάρουν σύνταξη της τάξεως των 2.500 Ευρώ και πάνω. Είναι εκείνοι που σε κάθε συμβούλιο αμοίβονται όσο για ένα μήνα ένας μισθωτός (ο Οργανισμός πάντα ασκούσε κοινωνική πολιτική μόνο για τους εργαζομένους του και κυρίως για μερικούς αυλικούς).  Υπάρχουν λοιπόν εν γένει διαφορές των προηγμένων αυτών αγορών με τη δική μας. Η κυριότερη όμως είναι ότι εδώ δεν υπάρχει καταναλωτική συνείδηση. Αυτό οδηγεί σε ακραίες καταστάσεις... Σας αναφέρω ότι ήμουν συνταξιδιώτης με μεγάλο στέλεχος Πολυεθνικής και βρήκα την ευκαιρία και τον ρώτησα (δεν του είπα πως είμαι Έλληνας) γιατί του ίδιου κωδικού οδοντόκρεμα στην Ολλανδία την αγόρασα 1,15 και στην Ελλάδα 2,35!!! ? Η απάντηση συνηγορεί σε όλα όσα σας ανέφερα "μα είναι απλό" μου είπε, "αν πουλούσαμε στην Ολλανδία με αυτή την τιμή, δεν θα αγόραζε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ", έτσι αναγκαζόμαστε και επιβαρύνουμε τα προϊόντα προς Ελλάδα ακόμα και με μεταφορικά άλλων χωρών!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, εκεί στην Ελλάδα πάμε καλά, ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΝ δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Για να επανέλθω και να τελειώνω γιατί με παρασύρατε... στην Ευρώπη Υπάρχουν Νόμοι αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό, ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΝΤΑΙ. Υπάρχει σεβασμός στον καταναλωτή και  αν παρεκτραπεί εταιρεία παροχής υπηρεσιών, σβήνει από τον χάρτη την άλλη μέρα. Σε περιπτώσεις κατάρευσης δύο παρόχων διαδυκτιακών υπηρεσιών, κατέφυγαν σε συγχωνεύσεις ή εξαγορές (Γαλλία, Γερμανία) σε ρυθμούς που ο καταναλωτής δεν το είχε καταλάβει διότι ουδέποτε του έκοψαν την γραμμή και ξαφνικά του ήρθε ο λογαριασμός με νέο συμβόλαιο ακριβώς με ίδιους όρους με συγνώμη.
> Μιλάμε για πολυπληθείς καταναλωτικές οργανώσεις με δυνατότητα τεράστιων ομαδικών αγωγών.
> Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι εξαιρέσεις και είναι οι χώρες που εντάχθηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ε.Ε. ---> Η χώρα μας βαδίζει μαζί τους...
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑ, ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ SITE ΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ  ΑΝΕΛΛΕΙΠΩΣ.
> 
> Y.Γ.
> ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ, ΦΤΑΙΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΑΔΑΕΙΣ, ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ


Καλώς ήρθες m_themis και βέβαια συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω +10.

Αυτό που δεν έχει καταλάβει κανείς είναι ότι δεν φταίει ούτε ο ΟΤΕ, ούτε η ALTEC. Αυτοί κάνουν business. Το πρόβλημα της προστασίας του καταναλωτή είναι πρώτα θεσμικό (κράτος - νόμοι) και μετά δικό μας (όλων) που με τη συμπεριφορά μας δρομολογούμε εξελίξεις στην κάθε αγορά.

----------


## Producer

> Μάλλον η ΟΤΕnet έχει καταβάλει το παραπάνω ποσό για να μην έχει διακόψει ακόμη ο ΟΤΕ τα κυκλώματά της.
> Σε αντίθεση περίπτωση μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανησυχούν οι συνδρομητές της.


Είναι παλιά τα στοιχεία... 

Για την Otenet δες (Ιούλιος 2008): Έγκριση της συγχώνευσης με απορρόφηση της Otenet από τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## vpapas

> Η ΟΤΕnet έδώ και κάποιους μήνες έχει πάψει να υφίσταται. Έχει αποροφηθεί από τον ΟΤΕ.


Να μια καλή λύση και για την Altec Telecoms τότε. Να απορροφηθεί και αυτή από την Altec.

----------


## 3lbereth

> Μάλλον η ΟΤΕnet έχει καταβάλει το παραπάνω ποσό για να μην έχει διακόψει ακόμη ο ΟΤΕ τα κυκλώματά της.
> Σε αντίθεση περίπτωση μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανησυχούν οι συνδρομητές της.


Σιγά μην το κατέβαλλε... απλά λόγω εκλεκτής συγγένειας είχαν δεμένο το γαϊδαρό τους! Υποτίθεται οτι είναι στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του ΟΤΕ να κατεβάζει τους διακόπτες σε όποιον οφειλέτη της θελήσει.
Με βάζει σε σκέψεις όμως, η ανοχή της απέναντι στην ΟΤΕνετ, γιατί έτσι μανιπουλάρει την αγορά. Θα κλείσει σιγά-σιγά τους παρόχους -ξεκινώντας από τους μικρούς- και θα "ξεκαθαρίσει" το τοπίο υπέρ της θυγατρικής της.
Εδώ ίσως θα έπρεπε να επέμβει η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## lewton

> Να μια καλή λύση και για την Altec Telecoms τότε. Να απορροφηθεί και αυτή από την Altec.


Ή από τον ΟΤΕ.
Σε κάποιες χώρες οι πρώην κρατικοί πάροχοι αγόρασαν μικρούς ISPs και τους άφησαν να λειτουργούν αυτόνομα εντός του ομίλου τους για να χτυπούν στις τιμές τους εναλλακτικούς χωρίς να κάνουν ζημιά στην κερδοφορία τους από τους πελάτες των δικών τους σημάτων.
Παραδείγματα που έχω είναι η ΚΡΝ και η ΒΤ.
Θα μπορούσε να κάνει και ο ΟΤΕ το ίδιο.

----------


## Producer

> Να μια καλή λύση και για την Altec Telecoms τότε. Να απορροφηθεί και αυτή από την Altec.


Θεωρητικά ναί... Αλλά... 62 mn € σε βραχυπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις και άλλα τόσα σε μακροπρόθεσμες η μητρική... (άσε προμηθευτές και άλλα... ξεπερνάμε τα 220! σε επίπεδο ομίλου)

Πρακτικά όμως... το ζητούμενο είναι η ρευστότητα και η δυνατότητα αποπληρωμής... Υπάρχει...?

----------


## vpapas

> Ή από τον ΟΤΕ.
> Σε κάποιες χώρες οι πρώην κρατικοί πάροχοι αγόρασαν μικρούς ISPs και τους άφησαν να λειτουργούν αυτόνομα εντός του ομίλου τους για να χτυπούν στις τιμές τους εναλλακτικούς χωρίς να κάνουν ζημιά στην κερδοφορία τους από τους πελάτες των δικών τους σημάτων.
> Παραδείγματα που έχω είναι η ΚΡΝ και η ΒΤ.
> Θα μπορούσε να κάνει και ο ΟΤΕ το ίδιο.


Σαφώς ή από οποιονδήποτε άλλο. Απλά έκανα παραλληλισμό αφού το αρχικό συνθετικό του ονόματος και στις δύο περιτπώσεις είναι ίδιο.
Αν γινόταν κάτι τετοιο πάντως, περισσότερες πιθανότητες θα έδινα στην αρχική μου τοποθέτηση.

----------


## Producer

> Με βάζει σε σκέψεις όμως, η ανοχή της απέναντι στην ΟΤΕνετ, γιατί έτσι μανιπουλάρει την αγορά. Θα κλείσει σιγά-σιγά τους παρόχους -ξεκινώντας από τους μικρούς- και θα "ξεκαθαρίσει" το τοπίο υπέρ της θυγατρικής της.
> Εδώ ίσως θα έπρεπε να επέμβει η ΕΕΤΤ.


Δεν υπάρχει OTEnet πλέον... Έγινε ΟΤΕ...
Υποτίθεται ότι η ΕΕΤΤ "φωνάζει" εδώ και καιρό για "λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό" (wholesale - retail)
Απο την άλλη, επιτρέπει την απορρόφηση που είναι ακριβώς προς τον αντίθετο δρόμο!

Μια έτσι, μια Γιουβέτσι !  Να τη χαιρόμαστε  :Smile:  (όπως και με τις αποφάσεις της για Lannet/Altec)

----------


## kanenas3

Έχουμε κάποιο update για τα χρέη των παρόχων το 2008; Θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο!

----------


## Iannis

H EEET ειναι τσιρακι των εναλλακτικων τελικά?

edit (Lanet)  Η ALTEC πλήρωσε λιγα ψίχουλα απο τα εκατομμύρια που χρωστάς (250.000 €) και εισαι οκ Ο ΟΤΕ θα σου ανοιξει τα κυκλώματα πάλι

----------


## manoulamou

Ποια χρεη, ποιων παροχων?  :What..?: 
Εδω φτασαμε να παρακαλαμε να μην πληρωνουν 
(ή εστω να υποσχονται πως θα ... και βασει διακανονισμου)
 για να υπαρχουν να λειτουργει ο ανταγωνισμος, 
να δικαιολογει και την υπαρξη της η ανεξαρτητη ΕΕΤΤ...

----------


## brou

> H EEET ειναι τσιρακι των εναλλακτικων τελικά?
> 
> Λανετ πλήρωσε λιγα ψίχουλα απο τα εκατομμύρια που χρωστάς (250.000 €) και εισαι οκ Ο ΟΤΕ θα σου ανοιξει τα κυκλώματα πάλι


Λίγο σοβαρότητα ρε παιδιά....τσιράκι των εναλλακτικών...έλεος. Έτσι σπρώχνεις εταιρίες στο γκρεμό και αφήνεις εργαζόμενους στο δρόμο και καταναλωτές χωρίς υπηρεσίες; Μιά χαρά παρέμβαση έκανε στο θέμα, δε ζημιώνει τον ΟΤΕ με την απόφασή της, και από την άλλη δίνει στην Altec την (όποια) ευκαιρία να επανέλθει άμεσα. Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...

----------


## JimBss

Κάπως καλύτερα τα πράγματα σήμερα αλλά πάλι πολύ μακριά απο την πρίν του crash ταχύτητα. Μέγιστο βλέπω 350ΚΒ/s

----------


## a66fm

> H EEET ειναι τσιρακι των εναλλακτικων τελικά?
> 
> *Λανετ* πλήρωσε λιγα ψίχουλα απο τα εκατομμύρια που χρωστάς (250.000 €) και εισαι οκ Ο ΟΤΕ θα σου ανοιξει τα κυκλώματα πάλι


 :Thinking: εεεε.... συγνώμη αλλά για την *αλτεκ* μιλάμε :Embarassed:

----------


## panteraz

> εεεε.... συγνώμη αλλά για την *αλτεκ* μιλάμε


Έλα μώρε μπήκε το παληκαράκι, είπε την βλ... του και χάρηκε. 

Θα έχουμε καμία ενημέρωση για το αν θα πληρώσει η ΑΛΤΕΚ τα 250.000; Αν και πότε θα ανοίξουν τα κυκλώματα;

----------


## Producer

Off Topic


T-Home σύντομα κοντά σας...

ΟΤΕ: Αποτελέσματα Ομίλου για το Β’ τρίμηνο 2008

Κι όποιος αντέξει... 
	


Αλήθεια, δε βρίσκω τίποτα όσον αφορά τη καταβολή των 250κ... πήρε τίποτα το μάτι κανενός?

edit: Έκανε ένα λάθος ο φίλος που έγραψε lannet και πέσατε να τον φάτε  :Smile:  Ηρεμήστε fanboys  :Razz:  Επίσης οι (επαναλαμβανόμενες) βρισιές δεν βοηθάνε...

----------


## manoulamou

Τα 250.000- τα εχει μαλλον, για τα υπολοιπα τι θα γινει 
τουλαχιστον αυτα που παραδεχεται πως χρωσταει;
Θα πρεπει παλι να σκεφτουν τους καημενους τους εργαζομενους
και τους ταλαιπωρους πελατες της 
και να της δωσουν αλλη μια παραταση?
 :What..?:

----------


## avaya

> Τα 250.000- τα εχει μαλλον, για τα υπολοιπα τι θα γινει 
> τουλαχιστον αυτα που παραδεχεται πως χρωσταει;
> Θα πρεπει παλι να σκεφτουν τους καημενους τους εργαζομενους
> και τους ταλαιπωρους πελατες της 
> και να της δωσουν αλλη μια παραταση?


τελικα ομως τα δωσανε η ακομα σερνετε το συμπαν?? :Whistle:

----------


## 3lbereth

Off Topic


		Manoulamou, γιατί τόσο εκρηκτικό avatar? Πού είναι το γατί σου?
Σταμάτησαν και οι συνεχείς πτώσεις από τα σύννεφα και ανησυχώ...
	

Αμφιβάλλω οτι θα τους εξοφλήσει η Altec, παρά τους διακανονισμούς.
Είναι προφανές οτι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα ρευστότητας. Εδώ δεν πλήρωσε ούτε τα συμφωνημένα. Το Δ.Τ. της, έγραφε οτι για το (αλήθεια, ποιό είναι αυτό?) αναγνωρισμένο χρέος της, έκανε ρύθμιση για να πληρώσει 8,5 εκ, αντιμετώπισε "ορισμένες πρόσκαιρες ταμειακές δυσχέρειες" και ζήτησε νέα διευθέτηση της ρύθμισης.
Συμφωνούν στα 10 εκ (cash & εγγυητικές) και μετά δεν μπορούσε να αντεπεξέλθει στον χρονικό ορίζοντα που της τέθηκε για την προσκόμιση των εγγυήσεων. Αυτά είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτία. Όταν "καίγεσαι" και κινδυνεύεις με κλείσιμο, κόβεις το λαιμό σου να βρεις χρήματα, το ίδιο κάνουν και οι τράπεζες που σε χρηματοδοτούν, αλλιώς χάνουν και αυτές.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, η εγγυητική επιστολή δεν είναι επιταγή - γίνεται κατάπτωση όταν κάποιος παραβεί τους όρους μιάς συμφωνίας. Πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι εκτός των αρχικών μετρητών που θα καταβάλλει, με τον α' ή β' τρόπο η Altec υποχρεούται να καταβάλλει και τα υπόλοιπα χρωστούμενα. Πώς θα γίνει αυτό?

Έδωσε προσωρινά τα 250.000 για να αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα και να αποδείξει τη φερεγγυότητά της, κέρδισε χρόνο και μετά ο Θεός βοηθός. Νομίζω οτι πολύ σύντομα θα ξανακούσουμε νέα τους.

----------


## XavierGr

Σιγά μην τα δώσει. Προφανώς δεν τα έχει τα 10 μύρια και σου λέει "αφού θα πέσουν που θα πέσουν πάλι οι διακόπτες δεν γλιτώνω και τα 250 χιλιάρικα;"

Δυστυχώς εγώ έχω χάσει κάθε ελπίδα, περιμένω από μέρα σε μέρα και δεν βλέπω τίποτα όλη αυτή τη βδομάδα.
Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά για full llu θα πρέπει να περιμένω κάνα μήνα να ενεργοποιηθεί.  :Sad:

----------


## stavros

Σέρνετε και χειρότερα από κάθε μέρα μη σου πω.....

----------


## panteraz

> Αλήθεια, δε βρίσκω τίποτα όσον αφορά τη καταβολή των 250κ... πήρε τίποτα το μάτι κανενός?
> 
> edit: Έκανε ένα λάθος ο φίλος που έγραψε lannet και πέσατε να τον φάτε  Ηρεμήστε fanboys  Επίσης οι (επαναλαμβανόμενες) βρισιές δεν βοηθάνε...




Off Topic


		Fanboy τίνος είμαι εγώ "φίλε" μου αντικειμενικέ; Γιατί αν εννοείς της ΑΛΤΕΚ τότε πλανάσε πλάνην οικτρά... Δες ένα ποστ μου ποιο πάνω και βγάλε τις παρωπίδες.

----------


## thanar

Εγώ πάντως υποψιάζομαι πως ακόμη δεν πληρώθηκαν τα 250Κ, καθώς Κοζάνη που είμαι ακόμη σέρνεται το σύμπαν! Εκτός κι αν ξέχασαν να ανοίξουν τις βάνες στην περιοχή μου, τι να πω...

----------


## gpgpgps

Παιδιά τι έγινε; Ανεβάσανε κάνα διακόπτη ή θα την παλέψουμε με 88 Kbps? 
Επίσης μια βοήθεια!! Επειδή θέλω να την κάνω από την altec επειδή μυρίζει μπαρούτι, πως γίνεται να μην χασω την "πόρτα" με την αλλαγή εταιρίας και πόσο διαρκεί η μεταφορά?

Κάτι ακόμα... μην ψάχνετε τι χρωστάει η Altec στον ΟΤΕ κτλ.... Τζάμπα τα συζητάμε... Κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα... Ας κοιτάξουμε το συμφέρων μας γιατί αυτοί πάλι φίλοι θα είναι και θα περνάνε όλοι καλά...!!!

----------


## my7650

πριν απο λιγο πηρα στο κεντρο εξυπηρετησης και απ'οτι ειπε το παλικαρι απο σημερα θα εχουμε ξανα κανονικα τις ταχυτητες μας.

το στεναχωρο στην ολη υποθεση ειναι το πως αντιδρουμε εμεις και το πως τους εχουμε μαθει να μας "προστατευουν" αυτοι.το ολο θεμα ξεκιναει με την μη στρατηγικο σχεδιασμο στον τομεα των ηλεκρονικων επικοινωνιων.δε γινεται για τα δικτυα κινητης να υπαρχουν σχετικες αδειες ενω σταθερης και internet ο καθενας να κανει και μια δικη του εταιρια.δε γινεται για 12εκατομ. κατοικους να υπαρχουν 9εταιριες (δεν τις μετρησα περιπου) παροχης υπηρεσιων σταθερης και internet οταν στην κινητη υπαρχουν 3 και απλα κανουν providing σε αλλες.κακο για τον ανταγωνισμο οι 3 αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι εταιριες μεγαλες που μπορουν να αναπτυχθουν να παρεχουν αξιοπιστες υπηρεσιες στον καταναλωτη.δε γινεται 9 εταιριες να βρουν τα λεφτα να σκαψουν ολες να περασουν οπτικες ινες σε μια χωρα κιολας οπως στην Ελλαδα.δε γινεται ο καθε δημος να εχει καθε φορα καποιον να του σκαβει τον δρομο.μια για το νερο,μια για καινουργια υπογεια καλωδια ρευματος, μια η forthnet μια η hol.και δε γινεται ολες αυτες οι ελλειματικες και χρεωμενες εταιριες να μοριοδοτουνται και να σπρωχνονται σε αυτες λεφτα απο το κρατος.ειμαστε ο λαος που βγαινουμε στο δρομο να χαρισουμε 400,000,000 μυρια στην αεκ,αρη,παοκ να χαρισουμε γηπεδο στον ολυμπιακο και ολα αυτα με τα δικα μας λεφτα.να λενε οτι το ΙΚΑ δεν εχει χρηματα γιατι εχει ελλειματα.αν ο Ψωμιαδης και Χ Ψωμιαδης Βουλινος κτλ δεν τα ειχαν φαει θα τα ειχαν δωσει και θα καλυπτονταν ελλειματα.Οποτε ο κυριος Αλτεκ ο κυριος ΟΤΕ και η κ.κ. ΕΕΤΤ δεν κανουν τιποτα αλλο απο το να παιζουν το παιχνιδι και το θεατρο τους κοροιδευοντας εμας και μονο εμας.
Καλα εκανε ο ΟΤΕ και μας εκλεισε τα κυκλωματα αν δεν ειχαμε πληρωσει.ομως δεν αφηνεις κοσμο ξεκρεμαστο.Επεμβαινεις κυρια ΕΕΤΤ και αναγκαζεις την Αλτεκ να πληρωσει η να το κλεισει το μαγαζι, τον ΟΤΕ η οποιον αλλο παροχο να προσφερει φιλοξενεια σε ολους αυτους τους χρηστες μεχρι να βρεθει μια λυση και ριχνεις και ενα προστιμο στην Αλτεκ.δεν καταλαβα γιατι εμενα πρεπει να μου κοψουν το ρευμα αν δε πληρωσω το λογαριασμο (να μη μπορω να πλυθω να φαω να δουλεψω) και η κοπη των κυκλωματων να ειναι παρανομη?ααα και σε ολα αυτα να μη χρειαζεται απο μονος του ο καθε συνδρομητης να καταθεσει εγγραφως οτι υπαρχει δυσλειτουργια για να αποζημειωθει, χαρτια που θα χαθουν.εδω χανονται τα fax των αιτησεων αυτα δε θα "χαθουν"?
αλλα αυτο που με εκνευρισε περισσοτερο ηταν η σταση της Altec.ουτε μια ενημερωση στο site ουτε καποιο mail στους πελατες της να ξερουμε τι θα κανουμε.ετσι μας αφησε να περιμενουμε.μια μερα να πιστεψουμε οτι ηρθε η Θεια Φωτειση και εγεννετο 24αρα.Θα ημουν πιο ανεκτικος αν ηξερα τι γινοταν πανω κατω, αλλα αυτη η συμπεριφορα δεν αξιζει.θα φυγω μολις ελειωσουν οι προπληρωμενοι(δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να τους χαρισω ουτε 1 ευρω) και ελπιζω να εχει ερθει η forthnet εδω να την δοκιμασω και αυτην.ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρια της αλτεκ να ριξει τις τιμες αλλα αποτυχημενη.
ας συνεχισουμε σε αυτην την χωρα να πληρωνουμε τον αερα για χρυσο και οταν μας μαμανε να λεμε ευζαριστω και υστερα να ψαχνουμε ποιος και για τι το εκανε αυτο.καμια προληψη σε αυτη τη χωρα.μονο καταστολη και επιβολη ποινων.μου αρεσει που γιναμε ΕΥΡΩΠΗ
(sorry αν κουρασα με τοσο μεγαλο μηνυμα)

----------


## a66fm

και να εχουν πληρώσει (*φυσικά* μην περιμένεις ανακοινωση για αυτό) ο οτε φαντάζομαι θα εκμετάλευτεί μεχρι και το τελευταίο λεπτο που του δίνει η εεττ στις 23:59 θα σηκώσει διακόπτες

----------


## Producer

> και ριχνεις και ενα προστιμο στην Αλτεκ.


Το δικό σου post #1112 και αυτό: #816 είναι για εμένα τα 2 καλύτερα σε αυτό το thread  :Smile:   :One thumb up: 

Μια γενικότερη παρατήρηση: Πρόστιμο στην Altec απο την ΕΕΤΤ? Χαχα! καλό! Το άλλο με το Τοτό το ξέρεις?  :Clap:

----------


## pt3

Καλά αυτοι δε παίζονται καθόλου, με πηραν τηλέφωνο πριν από λίγο να μου πούν για τις προσφορές τους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Μου είπαν μάλιστα οτι το θέμα εχει διορθωθεί, άρα μάλλον πληρωσαν εκτος κι αν έχουν απίστευτο θράσος (καποιο το έχουν σιγουρα  :Respekt: )

Πάντως ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλει να λεγεται σοβαρός θα πρέπει να ανοιξει τα κυκλώματα το συντομότερο δυνατόν

----------


## a66fm

> Καλά αυτοι δε παίζονται καθόλου, με πηραν τηλέφωνο πριν από λίγο να μου πούν για τις προσφορές τους 
> 
> Μου είπαν μάλιστα οτι το θέμα εχει διορθωθεί, άρα μάλλον πληρωσαν εκτος κι αν έχουν απίστευτο θράσος (καποιο το έχουν σιγουρα )
> 
> Πάντως ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλει να λεγεται σοβαρός θα πρέπει να ανοιξει τα κυκλώματα το συντομότερο δυνατόν


συνήθως ΔΕΝ παίρνουν τηλεφωνο απο την ίδια την αλτεκ αλλα απο εταιρια τηλεπωλήσεων με την οποια συνεργαζονται

----------


## gpgpgps

> Πάντως ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλει να λεγεται σοβαρός θα πρέπει να ανοιξει τα κυκλώματα το συντομότερο δυνατόν


Έιναι λές; Παίζουν με τα λεφτά μας και την υπομονή μας..Edit: [ προσέχτε τι γράφετε ].. sorry αλλα ήθελα να το πω παιδιά.... :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## brou

> δε γινεται για 12εκατομ. κατοικους να υπαρχουν 9εταιριες (δεν τις μετρησα περιπου) παροχης υπηρεσιων σταθερης και internet οταν στην κινητη υπαρχουν 3 και απλα κανουν providing σε αλλες.


Η αγορά είναι πράγματι πολύ μικρή για να έχουν μέλλον όλες οι εταιρίες, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει σύγκριση με τις εταιρίες κινητής. Ένα δίκτυο κινητής, πρέπει να επενδύσει σε κάλυψη μεγάλου εύρους για να είναι βιώσιμο, κάτι που δεν ισχύει στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία/internet. Το να έχεις κάλυψη της κατοικημένης περιοχής του λεκανοπεδίου Αττικής, δίνει σε έναν ISP πιθανούς πελάτες το 40% του πληθυσμού. Ένα δίκτυο κινητής με αντίστοιχη κάλυψη σαφώς θα πέσει έξω. Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. 

Συμφωνώ όμως σ'αυτά που γράφεις γενικότερα, είμαστε όμως μακριά από το να ωριμάσει η αγορά, τα ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα είναι ακόμα σε βρεφικό στάδιο, και σε συνάρτηση με το Ελληνικό αλαλούμ και την ατιμωρησία, πληρώνουν οι καταναλωτές τα σπασμένα. 

Θυμάμαι τη διαφημιστική καμπάνια του ΟΤΕ, με το "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ". Έξυπνο σαν ιδέα, η ειρωνία είχε ουσιαστική βάση, αλλά στη πραγματικότητα σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα, όντως φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Όταν είσαι διαχειρηστής του δικτύου και ταυτόχρονα παρέχεις retail υπηρεσίες, όπως και να το κάνουμε, είσαι σε θέση ισχύος απέναντι στους υπόλοιπους. Δεν μπορεί αυτά τα 2 να είναι μαζί, κάτω απ' την ίδια διοίκηση. Είναι αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα, απ' όπου και να το δεις.

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να δω, θα ήταν μια Α.Ε. με αποκλειστικό σκοπό τη διαχείρηση του δικτύου, και συμμετέχοντες όλες τις εταιρίες παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιών (και του ΟΤΕ φυσικά), με αντίστοιχες επενδύσεις απ' όλους. Και από πάνω μια ανεξάρτητη αρχή να διατηρεί την εποπτεία. Αλλά δε πρόκειται... :Razz:

----------


## papail

> Έιναι λές; Παίζουν με τα λεφτά μας και την υπομονή μας...Edit: [ προσέχτε τι γράφετε ].. sorry αλλα ήθελα να το πω παιδιά....


Mην μιλάς έτσι για την ΑLTEC :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Έιναι λές; Παίζουν με τα λεφτά μας και την υπομονή μας...Edit: [ προσέχτε τι γράφετε ].. sorry αλλα ήθελα να το πω παιδιά....


Γιατι, πλήρωσε η Altec την εγγύηση; Βγήκε τέτοια ανακοίνωση;

ps. ωραίοι χαρακτηρισμοί.

----------


## hdkeys

> Η αγορά είναι πράγματι πολύ μικρή για να έχουν μέλλον όλες οι εταιρίες, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει σύγκριση με τις εταιρίες κινητής. Ένα δίκτυο κινητής, πρέπει να επενδύσει σε κάλυψη μεγάλου εύρους για να είναι βιώσιμο, κάτι που δεν ισχύει στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία/internet. Το να έχεις κάλυψη της κατοικημένης περιοχής του λεκανοπεδίου Αττικής, δίνει σε έναν ISP πιθανούς πελάτες το 40% του πληθυσμού. Ένα δίκτυο κινητής με αντίστοιχη κάλυψη σαφώς θα πέσει έξω. Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.



το κινητο ειναι εντελως προσωπικο,δεν εξυπηρετει αλλα μελη της οικογενειας σου ή αλλους συναδελφους κτλ. πχ.σε ενα σπιτη υπαρχουν 4 κινητα αλλα μια συνδεση.
αυτο σημαινει οτι με στην κινητη μετρας με πλυθησμο, ενω στο ιντερνετ με δραστηριοτητα.

----------


## Producer

> Γιατι, πλήρωσε η Altec την εγγύηση; Βγήκε τέτοια ανακοίνωση


Παράξενο που δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα ακόμη απο Altec...

Ανακοινώσεις πάντως είναι εύκολο να δημιουργηθούν...
Ξέρεις πόσες είχε βγάλει η παρακάτω (spoiler) εταιρεία ότι όλα "πάνε καλά" ?  :ROFL: 
(δε συγκρίνω τα μεγέθη ή τις περιπτώσεις αν και υπάρχουν ελάχιστα αλλά ενδιαφέροντα κοινά στοιχεία και στις 2  :Smile:  για όσους ξέρουν τη περίπτωση)

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic

----------


## Manara

Μετά από ένα υπομονετικό διάβασμα 75 σελίδων έφτασα να βγάλω ένα συμπέρασμα από όλα αυτά. Στο σημείο που φαίνεται να συγκλίνετε οι περισσότεροι είναι ότι η σημερινή εταιρική μορφή και λειτουργία του ΟΤΕ πρέπει να αλλάξει (διαχωρισμός Retail από το Wholesale) για το καλό της αγοράς.

Μόνο που μάλλον τζάμπα βασανίζεστε διότι μέχρι στιγμής δεν διαφαίνεται κάποια τέτοια πρόθεση και η αγορά θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει να παίζει με τους υπάρχοντες όρους τους οποίους δε γνωρίζει πάρα πολύ καλά  :Wink:

----------


## MessengerOfGood

> Λίγο σοβαρότητα ρε παιδιά....τσιράκι των εναλλακτικών...έλεος. Έτσι σπρώχνεις εταιρίες στο γκρεμό και αφήνεις εργαζόμενους στο δρόμο και καταναλωτές χωρίς υπηρεσίες; Μιά χαρά παρέμβαση έκανε στο θέμα, δε ζημιώνει τον ΟΤΕ με την απόφασή της, και από την άλλη δίνει στην Altec την (όποια) ευκαιρία να επανέλθει άμεσα. Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...


Πάρα πολύ σωστή η απόφαση... Μη τρελλαθούμε κιόλας.
Έιμαι με την ALTEC σε ΔΥΟ σπίτια και είμαι ο τελευταίος (εκτός από τους εργαζόμενους) που θα ήθελα να κλείσει. Το θέμα είναι: (α) Θα πληρώσει εγκαιρα τα βεβαιωμένα; και (β) θα ξεμπερδέψουν τα αμφισβητούμενα; Μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο να έχουν τόσα πολλά αμφισβητούμενα... Δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο άνόητη μια εταιρεία σαν τον ΟΤΕ μήπως τρέχει κάτι άλλο πολύ πιό σοβαρό με χοντρή διαφθορά και μίζες;;;; Δεν υπαινίσσομαι τίποτα αλλά πρόσφατα στον ΟΣΕ...

ΥΓ Εγώ το πρωί που έκανα ένα γρήγορο τσεκάρισμα είχα ιντερνετ, ι-call και σταθερό τηλέφωνο κανονικά. Θα δώ και το βράδυ...

----------


## blacksuede

εγώ πάντως για καλό και για κακό, για παν ενδεχόμενο, πήρα σήμερα την απίστευτη προσφορά της forthnet από κατάστημα της 30€ / 6 μήνες στο ιδιόκτητο. Δηλαδή 5€ / μήνα με ετήσια δέσμευση. Τύφλα να 'χει η Altec !!!! To έχω και κάθεται, αν αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η altec θα το κάνω δώρο αλλιώς την κόβω και μπαίνω forthnet... 

Patentes o Tigris .

----------


## konenas

> Καλώς ήρθες m_themis και βέβαια συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω +10.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν έχει καταλάβει κανείς είναι ότι δεν φταίει ούτε ο ΟΤΕ, ούτε η ALTEC. Αυτοί κάνουν business. Το πρόβλημα της προστασίας του καταναλωτή είναι πρώτα θεσμικό (κράτος - νόμοι) και μετά δικό μας (όλων) που με τη συμπεριφορά μας δρομολογούμε εξελίξεις στην κάθε αγορά.


+n^m 
Βέβαια. Έτσι είναι. Αυτή είναι η δουλειά της ΕΕΤΤ. Το λέω συνεχώς. (ίσως να το παρακάνω) αλλά έπρεπε από την αρχή να είχε λύσει τη διένεξη με τις χρεώσεις και όχι να έρχεται μια βδομάδα αφού έκλεισαν τα κυκλώματα να το παίζει δικαστής.

----------


## greatst

> εγώ πάντως για καλό και για κακό, για παν ενδεχόμενο, πήρα σήμερα την απίστευτη προσφορά της forthnet από κατάστημα της 30€ / 6 μήνες στο ιδιόκτητο. Δηλαδή 5€ / μήνα με ετήσια δέσμευση. Τύφλα να 'χει η Altec !!!! To έχω και κάθεται, αν αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η altec θα το κάνω δώρο αλλιώς την κόβω *και μπαίνω forthnet...* 
> 
> Patentes o Tigris .




Off Topic


		και μπαίνεις με full ή shared LLU? Αλήθεια, μετά το προπληρωμένο εξάμηνο, έψαξες εάν έχει καμιά δέσμευση ελάχιστης παραμονής?

----------


## iris_gr

> εγώ πάντως για καλό και για κακό, για παν ενδεχόμενο, πήρα σήμερα την απίστευτη προσφορά της forthnet από κατάστημα της 30€ / 6 μήνες στο ιδιόκτητο. Δηλαδή 5€ / μήνα με ετήσια δέσμευση. Τύφλα να 'χει η Altec !!!! To έχω και κάθεται, αν αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η altec θα το κάνω δώρο αλλιώς την κόβω και μπαίνω forthnet... 
> 
> Patentes o Tigris .




αν δεν κάνω λάθος μετά τους 6 μήνες η forthnet σε χρεώνει 19,5 Ευρώ το μήνα.
Για εμάς τους άτυχους που δεν μπορούμε να αποδεσμευτούμε από τον οτέ δεν είναι και λίγα

@τους συν-ταλαίπωρους που αγόρασαν το Jetpack με 7 προπληρωμένους μήνες (εγώ μόλις στον 2ο):

έχει ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος αν υπάρχει δέσμευση παραμονής μετά τους 7 μήνες; είχα την εντύπωση ότι είχε ετήσια δέσμευση αλλά μήπως κάνω λάθος;  

ΥΓ1. ένα γεια σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ...το παρακολουθούσα συχνά ως επισκέπτης ...αλλά αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ  :Smile: 
ΥΓ2. ακόμα σερνόμαστε........... :Sad:

----------


## konenas

> ΥΓ1. ένα γεια σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ...το παρακολουθούσα συχνά ως επισκέπτης ...αλλά αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ 
> ΥΓ2. ακόμα σερνόμαστε...........


Καλώς ήρθες. Σε καλό καιρό μας βρίσκεις.

Έχεις jetpack με προσφορά, τι χαρά!

ΠΡΟΣ ΑΛΤΕΚ: Αυτό που συχαίνομαι είναι να μένω απληροφόρητος.

----------


## Giama

> έχει ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος αν υπάρχει δέσμευση παραμονής μετά τους 7 μήνες; είχα την εντύπωση ότι είχε ετήσια δέσμευση αλλά μήπως κάνω λάθος;


Δεν είχε ετήσια δέσμευση αλλά και να είχε δεν φαντάζομαι να τολμούσαν να σου ζητήσουν κάτι...

Το πακέτο της Forthnet έχει ετήσια δέσμευση και συνεχίζεις με 19.50 Ευρώ/μήνα για τουλάχιστον άλλους 6 μήνες ή πληρώνεις 70 Ευρώ και αποδεσμεύεσαι νωρίτερα. Απ'την άλλη 147 Ευρώ για 12 μήνες 24άρα είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.

----------


## agrelaphon

> +n^m 
> Βέβαια. Έτσι είναι. Αυτή είναι η δουλειά της ΕΕΤΤ. Το λέω συνεχώς. (ίσως να το παρακάνω) αλλά έπρεπε από την αρχή να είχε λύσει τη διένεξη με τις χρεώσεις και όχι να έρχεται μια βδομάδα αφού έκλεισαν τα κυκλώματα να το παίζει δικαστής.


Θα διαφωνίσω. Δουλείά της ΕΕΤΤ είναι να ελέγχει τον ΟΤΕ (& τα πακέτα του) και όχι τον κάθε πάροχο και τα πακέτα του, που τα πουλάει κάτω του κόστους κι ας χρωστάει τα κέρατά του. Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι

----------


## skavak

Καλησπέρα, 
Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από ΟΤΕ το 134 να μου προσφέρουν τηλεφωνία και Internet με Wifi Router δώρο! Επειδή ταλαιπωρούμε με την ALTEC και χρωστάει πολλά και μέχρι να τα πληρώσει θα περάσει καιρός και διάφορα κουλα.  Το βρίσκω "κάπως" από την μία κλείνουν τα κυκλώματα και από την άλλη με παίρνουν να παω σε αυτους! Αν νοιαζόντουσαν πραγματικά φαντάζομαι θα έκαναν κάτι άλλο... αλλά εγώ είμαι ρομαντικός και αυτοί κάνουν business

----------


## konenas

> Θα διαφωνίσω. Δουλείά της ΕΕΤΤ είναι να ελέγχει τον ΟΤΕ (& τα πακέτα του) και όχι τον κάθε πάροχο και τα πακέτα του, που τα πουλάει κάτω του κόστους κι ας χρωστάει τα κέρατά του. Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι


Και εγώ θα διαφωνήσω. 
α) Η ΕΕΤΤ έπρεπε να διαμεσολαβήσει και να οριστικοποιήσει το χρέος της ΑΛΤΕΚ. 7, 10, 20, 30 να πάρει θέση.
β) Έπρεπε να ενημερώσει. Να βγάλει ανακοίνωση και να προφυλάξει τους καταναλωτές.
γ) Έπρεπε να βάλει πρόστιμα σε εκείνους που δεν συμπεριφέρονται σωστά ή να τους κλείσει.

@skavak
Μα το έκαναν επίτηδες. Είναι εμφανές.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Και εγώ θα διαφωνήσω. 
> α) Η ΕΕΤΤ έπρεπε να διαμεσολαβήσει και να οριστικοποιήσει το χρέος της ΑΛΤΕΚ.
> β) Έπρεπε να ενημερώσει 
> γ) Έπρεπε να βάλει πρόστιμα σε εκείνους που δεν συμπεριφέρονται σωστά ή να τους κλείσει.


Η ΕΕΤΤ:
α) Δεν είναι οικονομικός διαιτητής, ή δικαστήριο
β) Ποιόν?
γ) Τον ΟΤΕ εννοείς?  :Embarassed:  γιατί μόνο αυτός είναι ο κακός (κατά την ΕΕΤΤ)

----------


## Talos82

> Καλησπέρα, 
> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από ΟΤΕ το 134 να μου προσφέρουν τηλεφωνία και Internet με Wifi Router δώρο! Επειδή ταλαιπωρούμε με την ALTEC και χρωστάει πολλά και μέχρι να τα πληρώσει θα περάσει καιρός και διάφορα κουλα.  Το βρίσκω "κάπως" από την μία κλείνουν τα κυκλώματα και από την άλλη με παίρνουν να παω σε αυτους! Αν νοιαζόντουσαν πραγματικά φαντάζομαι θα έκαναν κάτι άλλο... αλλά εγώ είμαι ρομαντικός και αυτοί κάνουν business


Επειδή έχει τις λίστες με τους πελάτες της Αλτεκ, δεν είναι *παράνομο* να τις χρησιμοποιεί για να μαζεύει πελάτες? Δεν είναι αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός, όχι μονο για την Αλτεκ, αλλά και για τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους? 

Γιατί δεν κάνει κάποιος πάροχος καταγγελία για αυτό? Ας συνεχίσουν να κοιμουνται όλοι τον ύπνο του δικαίου. Δεν καταλαβαίνουν οτι όταν καίγεται το σπίτι του διπλανού, το δικό τους είναι το επόμενο.

Και αυτή η ετοιμότητα του ΟΤΕ, με το που πεσαν οι διακόπτες, να έχουν ενημερωθεί τα τμήματα προώθησης με τις λίστες των πελατών της Αλτεκ και να αρχίσουν άμεσα τον προσυλιτισμό, φανερώνει το προσχεδιασμένο του πράγματος..

----------


## konenas

> Η ΕΕΤΤ:
> α) Δεν είναι οικονομικός διαιτητής, ή δικαστήριο
> β) Ποιόν?
> γ) Τον ΟΤΕ εννοείς?  γιατί μόνο αυτός είναι ο κακός (κατά την ΕΕΤΤ)


Η ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων), είναι η Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή η οποία αποτελεί τον Εθνικό Ρυθμιστή που ελέγχει, *ρυθμίζει και εποπτεύει*: (α) την αγορά ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται *οι εταιρείες σταθερής* και κινητής τηλεφωνίας, ασύρματων επικοινωνιών και *διαδικτύου* και (β) την ταχυδρομική αγορά, στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται οι εταιρείες παροχής ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών και υπηρεσιών ταχυμεταφοράς. Επιπλέον, η ΕΕΤΤ *ασκεί τις αρμοδιότητες Επιτροπής Ανταγωνισμού* στις εν λόγω αγορές.

----------


## iris_gr

> Το πακέτο της Forthnet έχει ετήσια δέσμευση και συνεχίζεις με 19.50 Ευρώ/μήνα για τουλάχιστον άλλους 6 μήνες ή πληρώνεις 70 Ευρώ και αποδεσμεύεσαι νωρίτερα. Απ'την άλλη 147 Ευρώ για 12 μήνες 24άρα είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.



δυστυχώς για την περιοχή που ενδιαφέρομαι το πολύ να φτάνεις τα 2Μbps σε ταχύτητα.....εξού και οι ενδοιασμοί μου δεδομένης και της 12μηνης δέσμευσης.........τεσπα...τα καλά της επαρχίας

υ.γ. thanks για τις διευκρινιστικές απαντήσεις και .............υπομονή και στους λοιπούς άτυχους

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...
>  Επιπλέον, η ΕΕΤΤ *ασκεί τις αρμοδιότητες Επιτροπής Ανταγωνισμού* στις εν λόγω αγορές.




Off Topic


		Η πραγματικότητα έχει δείξει οτι τις αρμοδιότητες που αναφέρεις, η ΕΕΤΤ τις ασκεί και τις εξασκεί μόνο πάνω στον ΟΤΕ, ελέγχοντας μόνο τα δικά του πακέτα ,όπως είπα και παραπάνω, μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε

----------


## Producer

> Παρατήρησε κανείς τι εμφανίστηκε πάνω δεξιά στο site της ALTEC; 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Κρυάδα για μία ζεστή νύχτια του καλοκαιριού


 :Very Happy:  Πολύ καλό !  :Smile: 

Σήμερα στο στο adslgr.com/forum:
2.199.429 μηνύματα (Posts)
206.099 Θέματα (Threads)
68.349 Μέλη (Members)

Δεν βάζουμε κανένα φράγκο να πληρώσουμε εμείς τα 250.000 € να γελάσουμε λίγο?
Κάτι μου λέει ότι ούτε αυτό δεν έκαναν σήμερα...  :Whistle:

----------


## blacksuede

> αν δεν κάνω λάθος μετά τους 6 μήνες η forthnet σε χρεώνει 19,5 Ευρώ το μήνα.
> Για εμάς τους άτυχους που δεν μπορούμε να αποδεσμευτούμε από τον οτέ δεν είναι και λίγα
> 
> @τους συν-ταλαίπωρους που αγόρασαν το Jetpack με 7 προπληρωμένους μήνες (εγώ μόλις στον 2ο):
> 
> έχει ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος αν υπάρχει δέσμευση παραμονής μετά τους 7 μήνες; είχα την εντύπωση ότι είχε ετήσια δέσμευση αλλά μήπως κάνω λάθος;  
> 
> ΥΓ1. ένα γεια σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ...το παρακολουθούσα συχνά ως επισκέπτης ...αλλά αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ 
> ΥΓ2. ακόμα σερνόμαστε...........


Sorry εγώ δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά :  είναι συμβόλαιο 12 μηνών όπως είπατε , μόνο που λόγω της προσφοράς οι έξι πρώτοι είναι προπληρωμένοι 30€ , όσα έδωσα δηλαδή, επίσης μπορώ να την ενεργοποιήσω όποτε θέλω, οχι άμεσα (και μετά 2 - 3 μήνες) με τιμές της προσφοράς. μετά το εξάμηνο όντως είναι 19.50€ δηλαδή όσα θα έδινα κ στην altec, και ναι είναι ιδιόκτητο κάργα!!!Η μόνη μου αμφιβολία...

Παρεπιπτόντως την Αλτεκ ακόμα δεν την κόβω......Οσο με πληγώνει τόσο με πορώνει!!!χαχαχα

Καλωσήρθες Ίριδα....

Αυτά :Smile:

----------


## konenas

> ...


Τι σημαίνει για σένα "*ρυθμίζει και εποπτεύει*";

----------


## Iannis

> Λίγο σοβαρότητα ρε παιδιά....τσιράκι των εναλλακτικών...έλεος. Έτσι σπρώχνεις εταιρίες στο γκρεμό και αφήνεις εργαζόμενους στο δρόμο και καταναλωτές χωρίς υπηρεσίες; Μιά χαρά παρέμβαση έκανε στο θέμα, δε ζημιώνει τον ΟΤΕ με την απόφασή της, και από την άλλη δίνει στην Altec την (όποια) ευκαιρία να επανέλθει άμεσα. Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...


Στο γκρεμο ναι
 Εισπρατουν απο τους πελάτες και τα βαζουν στη τσεπη.




> Έλα μώρε μπήκε το παληκαράκι, είπε την βλ... του και χάρηκε. 
> 
> Θα έχουμε καμία ενημέρωση για το αν θα πληρώσει η ΑΛΤΕΚ τα 250.000; Αν και πότε θα ανοίξουν τα κυκλώματα;


Μαρκος πηγες Μποτσαρης γύρισες  παλικάρι και μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια

Εδω δεν μπαινεις για να ειρωνευεσαι η να υβρίζεις 
Εαν θελεις ετσι να πας στο παρακάτω μαγαζάκι της γειτονιάς σου Αντε μπράβο

----------


## konenas

Να ποια είναι η ΕΕΤΤ. Τι έπρεπε να κάνει; Τι έκανε;


*Spoiler:*




			Η Ταυτότητα μας

Το Όραμά μας
Όραμά μας είναι να διευρύνουμε και να αναβαθμίζουμε διαρκώς την Επικοινωνία, ώστε η χώρα μας να συμμετέχει στην Κοινωνία της Γνώσης

Η Αποστολή μας
*Κάθε κάτοικος της Ελλάδας να μπορεί να απολαμβάνει υπηρεσίες επικοινωνίας σύγχρονες, προσιτές και ασφαλείς*
Με το έργο μας:
    *      Εξασφαλίζουμε την πρόσβαση όλων σε μεγάλο εύρος δικτύων και υπηρεσιών επικοινωνίας
    *      Προασπίζουμε τα δικαιώματα των καταναλωτών τηλεπικοινωνιακών και ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών
    *      Ενημερώνουμε διαρκώς τους καταναλωτές για τα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις τους
    *      Διασφαλίζουμε την αξιοποίηση σπάνιων εθνικών πόρων, όπως είναι το φάσμα ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και οι αριθμοδοτικοί πόροι
    *      Συμβάλλουμε στην ανάπτυξη των αγορών τηλεπικοινωνιακών και ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών, με τη διαμόρφωση ενός ρυθμιστικού περιβάλλοντος, σύμφωνου με τις αρχές του ανταγωνισμού

Οι Αξίες μας
Κοινωνική Ευθύνη
Λειτουργούμε με υπευθυνότητα και σεβασμό απέναντι στο κοινωνικό σύνολο

Εμπιστοσύνη
Οικοδομούμε σχέσεις εμπιστοσύνης με τους καταναλωτές και τις επιχειρήσεις

Συνεργασία
Συνεργαζόμαστε και διαβουλευόμαστε ανοικτά, με όλα τα ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη

Ομαδικό πνεύμα
Καλλιεργούμε το ομαδικό πνεύμα στο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό μας για την πραγματοποίηση των κοινών μας στόχων

Διαφάνεια
Εφαρμόζουμε διαδικασίες, γνωστές εκ των προτέρων, στους ενδιαφερόμενους

Αμεροληψία
Εφαρμόζουμε τη νομοθεσία, χωρίς διακρίσεις

Εξέλιξη
Ενημερωνόμαστε για όλες τις εξελίξεις στον τομέα μας και αναπτυσσόμαστε διαρκώς, ως άτομα και ως Οργανισμός

----------


## brou

> Στο γκρεμο ναι
>  Εισπρατουν απο τους πελάτες και τα βαζουν στη τσεπη.


Υπερασπίστηκα κάπου στο σχόλιό μου την οικονομική ευημερία του Αθανασούλη μήπως και δε το κατάλαβα; Διάβασε καλύτερα...Μίλησα για τον κόσμο που εργάζεται στον όμιλο και τους καταναλωτές.

----------


## Πύρρος

> εγώ πάντως για καλό και για κακό, για παν ενδεχόμενο, πήρα σήμερα την απίστευτη προσφορά της forthnet από κατάστημα της 30€ / 6 μήνες στο ιδιόκτητο. Δηλαδή 5€ / μήνα με ετήσια δέσμευση. Τύφλα να 'χει η Altec !!!! To έχω και κάθεται, αν αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η altec θα το κάνω δώρο αλλιώς την κόβω και μπαίνω forthnet... 
> 
> Patentes o Tigris .


Μη σου το πω απότομα αλλά €12.5/μήνα βγαίνει  :Razz:

----------


## Akyla

Καλησπερα κ απο εμενα,πρωτο μου ποστ εδω αν και διαβαζω συχνα τα ποστ του φορουμ.
Ειμαι κ εγω ενας ατυχος πελατης της Αλτεκ.Με την φορα που εχει παρει ο ΟΤΕ ουσιαστικα μονοδρομει την συνδεση στο ιντερνετ,απο την στιγμη που ολοι του χρωστανε δεν μπορεις να κανεις σε αλλον παροχεα συνδεση γιατι δεν ξερεις ποιον θα κλησει μετα.Δεν λεω να πληρωσουν οσοι χρωστανε αλλα ας την ψαξει αλιως την δουλεια,δικαστικα κλπ.
Τελος παντων τωρα εγινε και αναγκαστικα περιμενουμε. 
Η αποριες μου ειναι η εξης:
Πρωτον εχει ακουσει κανεις ποτε 8α πληρωσουν και ποτε θα ειμαστε online ξανα?
Δευτερον εχω 2 χρονια δωρεαν adsl απο την αλτεκ.μπορω να φυγω ανα πασα στιγμη?και αν φυγω ποσο καιρο θα μου παρει να ενεργοποιηθει μια καινουρια συνδεση (ενα connx για παραδειγμα).
Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας

----------


## blacksuede

> Μη σου το πω απότομα αλλά €12.5/μήνα βγαίνει


χαχαχααααααα έκανες τις πράξεις ??? Ευχαριστώ!!!! 
Για να δούμε τι θα γίνειιιιιιιιι......

Μίλησα νωρίτερα με Αλτεκ , είναι αισιόδοξοι, από σήμερα λέει θα αποκατασταθεί το θέμα

----------


## greatst

> *Μη σου το πω απότομα* αλλά €12.5/μήνα βγαίνει




Off Topic


		δηλαδή ... πώς θα του το έλεγες ακόμη πιο απότομα;  :ROFL:  :Whip:  :Chair:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Giama

> και ναι είναι ιδιόκτητο κάργα!!!


Επειδή με τρόμαξε αυτή η φράση σου, απλά για αποφυγή τυχόν παρεξηγήσεων στη συνέχεια με τη Forthnet, ελπίζω να ξέρεις ότι με το πακέτο αυτό μπαίνεις στο ιδιόκτητο μόνο για Internet και το τηλέφωνό σου μένει στον ΟΤΕ (και πληρώνεις κανονικά το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ και τις κλήσεις δηλαδή).

----------


## Sing

παιδες εδω η Altec κατηγορει τον ΟΤΕ για κρυφες/παρανομες χρεωσεις...Δεν γινεται ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιριες να ειναι τοσο χαλια και να μην πληρωνει καμια...
Εχτες εμαθα οτι τσιμπησε και ο οτε ενα προστιμο για κρυφες - παρανομες χρεωσεις...Μηπως η Altec εχει δικιο? Μηπως ο ΟΤΕ απλα κανει οτι θελει γιατι πολυ απλα εχει το δυκτιο?

Απλα να μην ξεχναμε οτι το νομισμα εχει 2 πλευρες

----------


## angmar

> παιδες εδω η Altec κατηγορει τον ΟΤΕ για κρυφες/παρανομες χρεωσεις...Δεν γινεται ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιριες να ειναι τοσο χαλια και να μην πληρωνει καμια...
> Εχτες εμαθα οτι τσιμπησε και ο οτε ενα προστιμο για κρυφες - παρανομες χρεωσεις...Μηπως η Altec εχει δικιο? Μηπως ο ΟΤΕ απλα κανει οτι θελει γιατι πολυ απλα εχει το δυκτιο?
> 
> Απλα να μην ξεχναμε οτι το νομισμα εχει 2 πλευρες


Το νόμισμα πάντα έχει 2 πλευρές, έχεις δίκιο. Το θέμα είναι οτι και η αλτεκ αναγνωρίζει οφειλή κοντά στα 10 μύρια, ας πληρώσει αυτά που αναγνωρίζει και ας κάνει δικαστήριο στον ΟΤΕ για τα υπόλοιπα. Δε φταίει πάντα μόνο ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## blacksuede

> Επειδή με τρόμαξε αυτή η φράση σου, απλά για αποφυγή τυχόν παρεξηγήσεων στη συνέχεια με τη Forthnet, ελπίζω να ξέρεις ότι με το πακέτο αυτό μπαίνεις στο ιδιόκτητο μόνο για Internet και το τηλέφωνό σου μένει στον ΟΤΕ (και πληρώνεις κανονικά το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ και τις κλήσεις δηλαδή).


χαριτολογώντας το "κάργα"  :Razz: 
το γνωρίζω....Μόνο το internet θα περάσει απο το ιδιοκτητο...αργότερα αν τα πράγματα πάνε καλά θα το σκεφτώ για double play...
Βέβαια αν και μόνο αν δεν διορθωθεί η κατάσταση με την αλτεκ...

----------


## Πύρρος

> παιδες εδω η Altec κατηγορει τον ΟΤΕ για κρυφες/παρανομες χρεωσεις...Δεν γινεται ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιριες να ειναι τοσο χαλια και να μην πληρωνει καμια...
> Εχτες εμαθα οτι τσιμπησε και ο οτε ενα προστιμο για κρυφες - παρανομες χρεωσεις...Μηπως η Altec εχει δικιο? Μηπως ο ΟΤΕ απλα κανει οτι θελει γιατι πολυ απλα εχει το δυκτιο?
> 
> Απλα να μην ξεχναμε οτι το νομισμα εχει 2 πλευρες


Αν η altec είχε δώσει έστω και τα χρήματα που θεωρεί *η ίδια* ότι χρωστάει, δεν θα κάναμε αυτή την κουβέντα. Τα περί κουλών χρεώσεων του ΟΤΕ μπορεί να ισχύουν, μπορεί και όχι, αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το (άμεσο) πρόβλημα:




> Υπό την πίεση αυτή η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία υπέγραψε την συμφωνία και από πέρσι των Οκτώβριο άρχισε, πέραν των τρεχουσών υποχρεώσεών της, να εξυπηρετεί με συνέπεια και την ως άνω ρύθμιση.
> 
> Κατά την διάρκεια του περασμένου Ιουλίου η εταιρεία μας αντιμετώπισε ορισμένες πρόσκαιρες ταμειακές δυσχέρειες λόγω αυξημένων επενδύσεων, οι οποίες εντούτοις επιβαρύνονταν από την πιο πάνω κατάσταση, και έτσι ζήτησε από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. μία εύλογη διευθέτηση.


Σε ελεύθερη απόδοση: "ξεμείναμε από λεφτά και ο ΟΤΕ αρνήθηκε να μας διευκολύνει".

Το (άμεσο) λοιπόν πρόβλημα στο παραπάνω είναι η "ταμειακή δυσχέρεια". Ο ΟΤΕ (ενδεχομένως σκεπτόμενος πιο πολύ σαν ανταγωνιστής παρά σαν προμηθευτής -- δικαίωμά του) δεν προχώρησε σε μια εύλογη (για την altec) διευθέτηση και κατέβασε τους διακόπτες.

----------


## 3lbereth

> παιδες εδω η Altec κατηγορει τον ΟΤΕ για κρυφες/παρανομες χρεωσεις...Δεν γινεται ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιριες να ειναι τοσο χαλια και να μην πληρωνει καμια...
> Εχτες εμαθα οτι τσιμπησε και ο οτε ενα προστιμο για κρυφες - παρανομες χρεωσεις...Μηπως η Altec εχει δικιο? Μηπως ο ΟΤΕ απλα κανει οτι θελει γιατι πολυ απλα εχει το δυκτιο?
> 
> Απλα να μην ξεχναμε οτι το νομισμα εχει 2 πλευρες


Σαφέστατα !
Και είναι πολύ πιθανό ο ΟΤΕ να τους έχει τσακίσει στους τόκους υπερημερίας. Αυτό όμως δεν απαλλάσει την ALTEC από το αρχικό της χρέος το οποίο τοκίζεται και ξανατοκίζεται.

Να σου δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα σε πολύ μικρότερη κλίμακα:
Πήρες στεγαστικό από την Τράπεζα. Κάποια στιγμή, για κάποιο λόγο αρχίζεις τις καθυστερήσεις. Η Τράπεζα  :Thumb down:  ως γνήσιος τοκογλύφος, ζητάει τα κεράτά της από τόκους. Τι κάνεις?
α) Σταματάς να πληρώνεις εντελώς μέεεεχρι να διευθετηθεί το χρέος (5-6 χρόνια) και στο μεταξύ οι δόσεις σου τρέχουν και μαζί οι πλειστηριασμοί.
β) Κάνεις νέα ρύθμιση χρέους με νέους όρους (κόβει λίγο ο ένας, κόβει λίγο ο άλλος και τα βρίσκετε).
γ) Πληρώνεις ούτως η άλλως τη μηνιαία σου δόση, βάζεις και κάτι παραπάνω γιατί ξέρεις οτι χρωστάς και προσπαθείς να διευθετήσεις τα υπόλοιπα (δες β).

Τα υπόλοιπα τα μαντεύεις...

Η ALTEC φέρει την κύρια ευθύνη για το μπάχαλο που δημιουργήθηκε και την ταλαιπωρία των συνδρομητών της. Όχι ο ΟΤΕ και σίγουρα όχι η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## valsam

Ξερει κανεις αν πληρωσε η ΑΛΤΕΚ τα 250.000?

----------


## Producer

> Εχτες εμαθα οτι τσιμπησε και ο οτε ενα προστιμο για κρυφες - παρανομες χρεωσεις...
> Μηπως η Altec εχει δικιο? Μηπως ο ΟΤΕ απλα κανει οτι θελει γιατι πολυ απλα εχει το δυκτιο?
> Απλα να μην ξεχναμε οτι το νομισμα εχει 2 πλευρες


Come again... "Κρυφές" χρεώσεις?

Πρόστιμο στον ΟΤΕ για "κρυφές - παράνομες" χρεώσεις ?  Απο ποιόν έπεσε το πρόστιμο? Απο την ΕΕΤΤ ή τη ΣΔΟΕ? (τη χάσαμε κι αυτή την υπηρεσία  :Smile: )

Καλό είναι να είμαστε συγκεκριμένοι και να δίνουμε στοιχεία όταν γράφουμε κάτι.
Τα δεδομένα άλλα λένε πάντως.  Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: Producer πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σε ελεύθερη απόδοση: "ξεμείναμε από λεφτά και ο ΟΤΕ αρνήθηκε να μας διευκολύνει".


Σε πιό ελεύθερη απόδοση: "Χρωστάμε απο την εποχή του Χαλκού.  Τον Οκτώβριο 2007 κάναμε μια συγκεκριμένη υπόσχεση που δε τη τηρήσαμε.  Όταν ήρθε η ώρα να πληρώσουμε, κάναμε τη πάπια.  Ο ΟΤΕ είναι δημόσιο και θα μας κλ... μια μάντρα.  Μια ζωή θα γλεντάμε με τα φέσια... τώρα θα αλλάξουμε?"...  :Smile: 

The rest is known...

----------


## manoulamou

Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα:
Η Altec χρωσταει σε βαθος χρονου κι επειδη δεν πληρωσε οταν επρεπε
μπηκαν και τα πανωτοκια πλουσια...
Ο ΟΤΕ περιμενε, περιμενε στο τελος βαρεθηκε και κατεβασε τους διακοπτες.
_Του χρωστανε κι αλλοι, χρωσταει  κι αυτος. Τωρα κρυφα-φανερα 
αναλογα την οπτικη του καθενα... Τρωει προστιμα, τρωνε και οι εναλλακτικοι._
Η ΕΕΤΤ μεχρι να κατεβουν οι διακοπτες και ν αρχισει ο οδυρμος των πελατων
και τ ασφαλιστικα μετρα της Altec, σφυραγε κλεφτικα.
Το παιζει Ποντιος Πιλατος αλλά μεχρι τωρα ουτε λεφτα πληρωθηκαν
ουτε διακοπτες  φαινεται ν ανεβηκαν...
Και καλα τα 250Κ ευρω πες τα δινουν, με τα εκατομμυρια τι γινεται???

----------


## 3lbereth

:One thumb up:  Producer + manoulampu, my point, exactly!
Αλήθεια, το προσωπικό της πληρώνεται κανονικά? Εισφορές και τα λοιπά?

----------


## panteraz

Καλησπέρα!

Καταρχήν θέλω να πω πως και εμένα με πήραν σήμερα το πρωί τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ και μου έλεγαν να φύγω από την ΑΛΤΕΚ και να πάω στο Connx και θα μου κάνουν δώρο ένα ασύρματο ρούτερ!!! Αφού κρατήθηκα να μην βρίσω τους είπα ότι έχω κάνει ήδη αίτηση για Tellas και τους το έκλεισα... Έχει ξεφύγει ο ΟΤΕ, είναι αστεία πράγματα αυτά που κάνει!!!

Δεύτερον.

Μόνο εγώ το παρατήρησα ή η ΕΕΤΤ είπε ότι *όταν* ή ΑΛΤΕΚ πληρώσει τα 250.000 *τότε* και μόνο είναι υποχρεωμένη μετά από 4 μέρες να τα πληρώσει και τα υπόλοιπα; Δηλαδή η ΑΛΤΕΚ άμα θέλει πληρώνει και σε ένα μήνα (όταν θα έχει βρει τα λεφτά) ώστε να έχει να πληρώσει στο περιθώριο των τεσσάρων ημερών... Κοινώς γιατί περιμένουμε σήμερα να πληρώσει;;; Χαζή είναι να βγάλει μόνη της τα μάτια της αν δεν έχει τα λεφτά; Σου λέει ταλαιπώρησε τους καμιά βδομάδα (τουλάχιστον) ακόμη και μετά...

Πολύ έξυπνη η ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ της ΕΕΤΤ...

----------


## angmar

Ο panteraz έχει δίκιο για την @@ρια της ΕΕΤΤ, δεν αναφέρει προθεσμία πουθενά, εμείς υποθέσαμε το σήμερα για μια εταιρία που νοιάζεται για την πελατειακή βάση της, το θέμα είναι αν η αλτεκ είναι μια από αυτές (μακάρι). Εγώ πάντως μίλησα με 13813 πριν μισή ώρα περίπου και μου είπαν οτι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και σιγά σιγά θα αποκατασταθούν οι γραμμές μας, είδωμεν.

----------


## greatst

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Καταρχήν θέλω να πω πως και εμένα με πήραν σήμερα το πρωί τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ και μου έλεγαν να φύγω από την ΑΛΤΕΚ και να πάω στο Connx και θα μου κάνουν δώρο ένα ασύρματο ρούτερ!!! Αφού κρατήθηκα να μην βρίσω τους είπα ότι έχω κάνει ήδη αίτηση για Tellas και τους το έκλεισα... Έχει ξεφύγει ο ΟΤΕ, είναι αστεία πράγματα αυτά που κάνει!!!
> 
> Δεύτερον.
> 
> Μόνο εγώ το παρατήρησα ή η ΕΕΤΤ είπε ότι *όταν* ή ΑΛΤΕΚ πληρώσει τα 250.000 *τότε* και μόνο είναι υποχρεωμένη μετά από 4 μέρες να τα πληρώσει και τα υπόλοιπα; Δηλαδή η ΑΛΤΕΚ άμα θέλει πληρώνει και σε ένα μήνα (όταν θα έχει βρει τα λεφτά) ώστε να έχει να πληρώσει στο περιθώριο των τεσσάρων ημερών... Κοινώς γιατί περιμένουμε σήμερα να πληρώσει;;; Χαζή είναι να βγάλει μόνη της τα μάτια της αν δεν έχει τα λεφτά; *Σου λέει ταλαιπώρησε τους καμιά βδομάδα (τουλάχιστον) ακόμη και μετά...
> *
> Πολύ έξυπνη η ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ της ΕΕΤΤ...


μετά από αυτήν την διέξοδο που της έδωσε η ΕΕΤΤ εγώ τουλάχιστον θα σκεφτώ σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο επίσκεψης στον ΟΤΕ για αίτηση κόνεξ εάν μέχρι τις 23:59:59 σήμερα δεν έχω κανονικές ταχύτητες  :Whistle:

----------


## Πύρρος

> ηλαδή η ΑΛΤΕΚ άμα θέλει πληρώνει και σε ένα μήνα (όταν θα έχει βρει τα λεφτά) ώστε να έχει να πληρώσει στο περιθώριο των τεσσάρων ημερών...
> 
> ...
> 
> Πολύ έξυπνη η ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ της ΕΕΤΤ...


Δεν έχεις δίκιο στη σκέψη σου. Η αξία της "προσφοράς" της ΕΕΤΤ πέφτει μέρα με τη μέρα.

Δεν έχει νόημα η altec να πληρώσει σε ένα μήνα. Οι μισοί πελάτες θα έχουν φύγει, και οι άλλοι μισοί θα ζητάνε €1 για κάθε ώρα πλημελούς παροχής internet = 24 ώρες * 30 μέρες = 720 ευρώ/πελάτη.

Επιπλέον, το όφελος για την altec από την προσφορά της EETT αν πράγματι πληρώσει είναι ότι μειώνει κατά 4 μέρες την ταλαιπωρία των πελατών της. Αυτό έχει αξία αν οι συνολικές μέρες είναι μονοψήφιες τον αριθμό: άλλο 7 άλλο 13 (4 εργάσιμες +2 ΣΚ) ξερωγώ. Άμα πάμε στα διψήφια, τότε δεν κάνει σοβαρή διαφορά: τι να σέρνονται για 3 βδομάδες τι να σέρνονται για 4.

Οπότε αν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσει την "προσφορά" θα το κάνει σύντομα. Μπορεί να μην έχει ημερομηνία λήξης γραμμένη στην απόφαση, αλλά imho αν δεν δώσει τα €250Κ μέχρι αύριο (και πολύ βάζω) μάλλον δεν θα τα δώσει ποτέ.

----------


## 3lbereth

Όταν ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε προθεσμία μέχρι την Παρασκευή για να δώσουν τα 10 εκ σε μετρητά & εγγυητικές, η ALTEC δήλωσε οτι δεν προλαβαίνει να συγκεντρώσει το ποσό σε λίγες ώρες.
Όταν η ΕΕΤΤ δεν της βάζει το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό και την αφήνει να πληρώσει όταν μπορέσει, δεν μας αρέσει γιατι δεν τους πιέζει και δεν ανοίγουν οι κάνουλες.
Απ'την άλλη αν η ΕΕΤΤ τους ζήταγε να εξοφλήσουν μέχρι πχ την άλλη Τρίτη, πάλι θα διαμαρτύρονταν γιατι δεν προλαβαίνουν.
Μας δουλεύουν μου φαίνεται...

Αν δεν πληρώσει και μάλιστα άμεσα, η ALTEC είναι άξια της τύχης της.

----------


## pt3

Παντως Φως μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχοθμε δει, φταει ο ΟΤΕ;  φταιει η Αλτεκ; θα δείξει αυριο μάλλον

----------


## gpgpgps

> μετά από αυτήν την διέξοδο που της έδωσε η ΕΕΤΤ εγώ τουλάχιστον θα σκεφτώ σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο επίσκεψης στον ΟΤΕ για αίτηση κόνεξ εάν μέχρι τις 23:59:59 σήμερα δεν έχω κανονικές ταχύτητες


Εγώ πάντως θα το κάνω αύριο κιόλας... Δυστυχώς.... :RTFM:  :RTFM:

----------


## golity

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά; Έτσι δείχνει ότι σέβεται η Altec τους πελάτες της, με το να τους εμπαίζει; Ωρυόταν και χτυπιόταν κάτω, ότι ο κακός ο ΟΤΕ δεν της άφηνε περιθώρια να πληρώσει και καταχρηστικά έκλεισε ορισμένα κυκλώματα και τώρα που η ΕΕΤΤ της δίνει την δυνατότητα να βρει αυτό το χρόνο, το παίζει "τρελλίτσα" και δεν βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα της για το τι προτείθεται να κάνει; Αυτός είναι ο σεβασμός προς τους πελάτες;  :Mad:

----------


## mpetou

Με πηρανε τηλ απο οτε και μου ειπανε οτι χρεωκοπησε η αλτεκ και θα μου κοψουνε το νετ σε λιγες
μερες και να παω σε connx για να μην μου κοψουνε το νετ τους ειπα δε γινετε εχω προπληρωσει αλλα τιποτα.....
Το νετ σερνετε ουτε σα 384 δεν παει τι θα γίνει ?

----------


## citizen78

Τελικα τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα που η ιδια ζητησε μάλλον θα γινει η ταφοπλακα οποιας αξιοπιστίας είχε ( ; ) η Altec.

----------


## sdikr

> Με πηρανε τηλ απο οτε και μου ειπανε οτι χρεωκοπησε η αλτεκ και θα μου κοψουνε το νετ σε λιγες
> μερες και να παω σε connx για να μην μου κοψουνε το νετ τους ειπα δε γινετε εχω προπληρωσει αλλα τιποτα.....
> Το νετ σερνετε ουτε σα 384 δεν παει τι θα γίνει ?


Νομίζω πως το σωστό θα ήταν να γίνει μια καταγγελεία  προς την Αρχή προστασίας  προσωπικών δεδομένων  για αυτό το πράγμα,

----------


## guzel

> Με πηρανε τηλ απο οτε και μου ειπανε οτι χρεωκοπησε η αλτεκ και θα μου κοψουνε το νετ σε λιγες
> μερες και να παω σε connx για να μην μου κοψουνε το νετ τους ειπα δε γινετε εχω προπληρωσει αλλα τιποτα.....
> Το νετ σερνετε ουτε σα 384 δεν παει τι θα γίνει ?


 :Shocked:   :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

ενημερωσε την αλτεκ

----------


## cos_mor

Εχει κανείς κανει καταγγελία ,για αυτην την περίπτωση απο 22-8-08 πρός Altec?
Εαν ναι θα παρακαλουσα να δημοσιευσει ενα υπόδειγμα.

Επίσης που αναφέρετε η αποζημίωση  1 Ευρω για καθε ωρα πλημμελούς  παροχής Adsl?

Ακόμη κατεβάζω με 15ΚΒ/sec, εργαζομαι μέσω Internet, δεν εχω προεπιλογή ακόμα
και θα κανω οτι μπορώ εναντιον τους για το δούλεμα που μας γίνεται.
Στην Ελλάδα αν δεν φωνάξεις κάηκες!!! Χρειάζεται δράση και οχι συζητήσεις και αναλύσεις!
Με αυτές πιστευω μόνο οτι εξυπηρετούμε τα οικονομικά παιχνίδια τους και τίποτε αλλο.

Και μονο η αδιαφορία τους προς τους πελάτες δεν σας τα λέει ολα?

----------


## marioboni

msn γιατί δεν μπαίνει?

----------


## baskon

Ετσι και αλλιως μεχρι αυριο αν δεν εχει δωσει τα 250000 ωστε να ανοιξουν τα κυκλωματα η εταιρια εχει καταστραφει.
Καλα και ο Οτε αλλο που δεν ηθελε για να παρει μερικους ακομα συνδρομητες στο conn-x με 30 ευρω το μηνα.
Και δηλαδη θα κανει απευθειας μεταβαση στο conn-x χωρις να κοπει καθολου η συνδεση? Μπραβο ο Οτε διευκολύνσεις..

----------


## sdikr

> Ετσι και αλλιως μεχρι αυριο αν δεν εχει δωσει τα 250000 ωστε να ανοιξουν τα κυκλωματα η εταιρια εχει καταστραφει.
> Καλα και ο Οτε αλλο που δεν ηθελε για να παρει μερικους ακομα συνδρομητες στο conn-x με 30 ευρω το μηνα.
> Και δηλαδη θα κανει απευθειας μεταβαση στο conn-x χωρις να κοπει καθολου η συνδεση? Μπραβο ο Οτε διευκολύνσεις..


Μιλάμε για ΑΡΥΣ  οπότε είναι πολύ απλό,  το κάναν και αλλοί πρίν δυο χρόνια

----------


## morfeas_teo

επικοινώνησα και γω πριν λίγο με το τμημα εξυπηρετησης πελατων και μετα το διαφημιστικο για τις μοναδικες(οπως λένε) προσφορές τους μου απάντησε ένας βαριεστημένος αλλά τσαμπουκας τύπος και με ¨ενημέρωσε¨ οτι μέχρι αύριο θα επανέλθω σε φυσιολογικές ταχύτητες!
παντως προς το παρων θυμάμαι τα νοιάτα μου με ταχύτητες pstn!!!

----------


## citizen78

> επικοινώνησα και γω πριν λίγο με το τμημα εξυπηρετησης πελατων και μετα το διαφημιστικο για τις μοναδικες(οπως λένε) προσφορές τους μου απάντησε ένας βαριεστημένος αλλά τσαμπουκας τύπος και με ¨ενημέρωσε¨ οτι μέχρι αύριο θα επανέλθω σε φυσιολογικές ταχύτητες!
> παντως προς το παρων θυμάμαι τα νοιάτα μου με ταχύτητες pstn!!!


κακώς βεβαια , αλλα τον καταλαβαίνω. θα τον εχουν βαλει να λεει τη καραμελα από την αρχη της βαρδιας. θα την εχει πει πάνω από εκατό φορές. βλεπει οτι σε λιγο γιοκ δουλεια. ε, μην εχουμε την απαίτηση ναναι με το χαμογελο στα χειλη ...

----------


## app

Αν και σήμερα δεν αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα, τότε αύριο δεν νομίζω ότι μας μένει κάτι άλλο από το να υποβάλουμε εγγράφως αναφορά πλημμελούς παροχής υπηρεσιών, ζητώντας αποζημίωση. ό,τι ειναι να γίνει, ας γίνει να τελειώνουμε.
όλες οι κινήσεις της Altec Telecoms, αν υπάρχει σοβαρότητα και εντιμότητα, δεν αφήνουν περιθώριο να μην έχει δώσει σήμερα τα 250.000. 
Κοινοποίηση και στην EETT για το ενδεχόμενο να έχει δώσει τα λεφτά και να ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## vaggelis

Αν η Altec είχε πληρώσει σήμερα τα 250.000 ευρώ δεν θα είχε βγάλει ανακοίνωση που να το λέει ώστε να εκθέση και τον ΟΤΕ που δεν έχει "ανοίξει" τα κυκλώματα....?
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν έγινε τίποτα ακόμα.... και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα γίνει ούτε αύριο... μάλλον πάμε για άλλον ISP

----------


## morfeas_teo

2 ερωτησεις:
1.) υπάρχει πρότυπο εγγράφου αναφοράς πλημμελούς παροχής υπηρεσιών?
2.) πως θα γίνει να με εξυπηρετει κανενας αγγλικός ISP? ΟΥΤΕ CENT ΣΕ ¨ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ¨ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ :Evil:

----------


## jtsop

Για Αγγλικό ISP δεν ξέρω. Για Γερμανικό μπορείς να πάρεις το 134.  :Razz: 




> 2 ερωτησεις:
> 1.) υπάρχει πρότυπο εγγράφου αναφοράς πλημμελούς παροχής υπηρεσιών?
> 2.) πως θα γίνει να με εξυπηρετει κανενας αγγλικός ISP? ΟΥΤΕ CENT ΣΕ ¨ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ¨ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ

----------


## sexrazat

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μας έχουν φλωμώσει στο ψέμα όλοι... έλεγε η ανακοίνωση του οτε..
> "Ο ΟΤΕ κάλεσε επανειλημμένα την ..κτλ. Επιπλέον, είχε ενημερώσει έγκαιρα για τις ενέργειές του αυτές και την αρμόδια για την εποπτεία της ελληνικής τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς Ρυθμιστική Αρχή, Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.)."
> Η ΕΕΤΤ αφού το ήξερε γιατί δεν έκανε τίποτα τότε ? 
> Μάλλον φταίνε όλοι τους...
> Ο οτέ όταν σου κόβει το τηλ πάντα το κάνει παρασκευή.. Το ίδιο και η ΔΕΗ και η ΕΥΔΑΠ. οπότε εσύ δεν έχεις περιθώρια να κάνεις τίποτα.. τους είχε ειδοποιήσει ότι θα τους κόψει τα κυκλώματα την τάδε μέρα? μάλλον όχι
> Η altec γιατί δεν πλήρωνε τους λογαριασμούς της? υπήρχε λέει ένα αδικαιολόγητο ποσό κτλ. Τα υπόλοιπα γιατί δεν τα πλήρωνε?
> καλά για την ΕΕΤΤ, βλέπε παραπάνω...
> 
> και την πλήρωσε ο μλκ ο κοσμάκης...όπως πάντα...


Λεπτομέρεια αλλά ο ΟΤΕ βάσει του κανονισμού λειτουργίας του, ποτέ δεν κόβει τηλ. συνδρομητή Παρασκευή ή αν η επομένη είναι αργία.

----------


## anon

Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το νήμα όταν ξεκίνησε, αλλά είμαι διακοπές και τρέχει με ιλιγγιώδεις ρυθμούς, πράγμα δύσκολο με GPRS. Απο τα σποραδικά μυνήματα που διάβασα, με επιχειρήματα αντι επιχειρημάτων, που να ρίχνουν ευθύνες είτε σε ΟΤΕ είτε σε ALTEC, και φθάνανε μέχρι εθελουσίας και ένα σωρό άλλα.

Παιδιά, τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Και οι δύο φταίνε. Απο την μια ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα. Εαν ήταν η ALTEC στην θέση του, θακανε πολύ χειρότερα, και αυτό το ξέρουμε όλοι. Λόγω μεγέθους και δημοσιουπαλληλικής νοοτροπίας, κινείται αργά, νωχελικά. Αλλά αν σε πατήσει την έκατσες. Μπορεί το όλο σενάριο περι Παρασκευής να δείχνει μια επιθετική με κακία ίσως νοοτροπία. Αλλά τι θα άλλαζε εαν ήταν Δευτέρα; Ούτως ή άλλως και με την παράταση, και πάλι η ALTEC δεν πληρωσε.... 

Αλλά ούτε και η ALTEC είναι αγγελούδι. Οχι μόνο για τις καθυστηρεμένες οφειλές, κλπ που τόσα ακούστηκαν. Αλλά το κυριότερο, στο επιχειρηματικό πλάνο (σχέδιο) της εταιρίας, που προτίμησε τα εύκολα κέρδη (βασικά μελλοντικά, μιας και πουλούσε κάτω του κόστους), χωρίς να κάνει άλλες υποδομές. Σορρυ, στον ιδιωτικό τομέα εαν κάνεις μακακίες, τις πληρώνεις, και δεν χρειάζεται ο οίκτος κανενός. Ούτε οι χαμηλές τιμές ήταν για λόγους κοινωνικής προσφοράς. Είχαν ένα συγκεκριμένο λόγο που έγιναν, με απώτερο σκοπό το κέρδος, και όχι τις καλές ταχύτητες σε χαμηλές τιμές. 

Εν κατακλείδι δεν χρειάζεται να υπερασπιζώμαστε καμμιά εταιρία απο τις δύο. Και οι δυο έχουν πάρα πολλά μεμπτά στην όλη ιστορία, αλλά και στο παρελθόν που κουβαλάνε. Δεν χρειάζεται να εξαπολύουμε μύδρους και επιχειρηματολογίες. Το μόνο δυσάρεστο, αλλά αναμενώμενο, είναι η σταδιακή συρρίκνωση του αριθμού των παικτών στις επικοινωνίες, και όλοι ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι έπεται και συνέχεια.

----------


## Giama

> Για Αγγλικό ISP δεν ξέρω. Για Γερμανικό μπορείς να πάρεις το 134.


Χα χα, σωστός!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## Kanibalos

> Από τον νέο πάροχο θα έχεις και το ΑΡΥΣ, άσχετα αν δεν διακοπεί καθόλου η σύνδεση. Αν δεν πας σε double play, ό,τι κι αν σου δώσουν δώρο κράτα το fritzbox που έχεις, είναι πολύ καλό
> 
> 
> Τα αναλαμβάνει όλα ο νέος
> 
> 
> Ίσχυε μόνο αν έκανες αίτηση για double play αλλά δεν είχε κάλυψη για double play μέχρι να σε καλύψουν και να σε βάλουν στο ιδιόκτητο. Ήταν εξωφρενικό αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν υπάρχει σαν πρόβλεψη στα νέα πακέτα...
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω, αλλά γιατί να μην πάνε; Από προσωπική εμπειρία μόνο: Μην κάνεις αίτηση στη Forthnet αν πρώτα δεν σε καλύψει και δεν υπάρχουν διαπιστωμένα κι άλλοι συνδεδεμένοι στο ιδιόκτητο στην περιοχή σου, αλλιώς μπορεί να φας τρομερές αναμονές και κοροϊδία.



Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που απαντησες.

----------


## morfeas_teo

Άλλοι χαίρονται 100Mbit κ μεις είμαστε 100 χρόνια πίσω. :Crying: 
Αν λέω αν παραμερήσω το πακέτο που έφαγα τοσες μέρες, δεν θα το κάνω γαργάρα αν αυριο δεν επανέλθω σε κανονικές ταχύτητες!
Η altec με ενημέρωσε οτι αύριο θα τα θυμάμαι ολα σαν μια γλυκιά αναμνηση. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση θα θεωρήσω οτι εξαπατήθηκα!!!  :Evil: 
1.και κερατάς και δαρμένος? :No no: 
2.μας χρωστούσαν και μας πήραν και το βόδι? :No no: 
Με ενοχλεί που ο κάθε οργανισμός, η κάθε εταιρία και ο,τι περνιέται για μεγάλη επιχείρηση, υποτιμά την νοημοσύνη μας. :Mad: 
ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ!!!

----------


## xmperop1

> Άλλοι χαίρονται 100Mbit κ μεις είμαστε 100 χρόνια πίσω.
> Αν λέω αν παραμερήσω το πακέτο που έφαγα τοσες μέρες, δεν θα το κάνω γαργάρα αν αυριο δεν επανέλθω σε κανονικές ταχύτητες!
> Η altec με ενημέρωσε οτι αύριο θα τα θυμάμαι ολα σαν μια γλυκιά αναμνηση. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση θα θεωρήσω οτι εξαπατήθηκα!!! 
> 1.και κερατάς και δαρμένος?
> 2.μας χρωστούσαν και μας πήραν και το βόδι?
> Με ενοχλεί που ο κάθε οργανισμός, η κάθε εταιρία και ο,τι περνιέται για μεγάλη επιχείρηση, υποτιμά την νοημοσύνη μας.
> ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ!!!


Συμφωνώ αλλά η Αλτεκ έγινε από εσένα και κάθε εσένα που τους πλήρωνες και κυριολεκτικά τα παντελονιάζανε και τώρα σας κοροιδεύουν κιαπόπάνω.

----------


## vaggelis

άλλη μια μέρα πέρασε χωρίς Altec....

και μετά σου λένε φτέει ο ΟΤΕ....  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## anon

> Συμφωνώ αλλά η Αλτεκ έγινε από εσένα και κάθε εσένα που τους πλήρωνες και κυριολεκτικά τα παντελονιάζανε και τώρα σας κοροιδεύουν κιαπόπάνω.


Ρε παιδιά, μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε. Η εταιρία για ένα σημαντικό διάστημα πρόσφερε κάποιες υπηρεσίες. Και γιαυτό ειχε και κάποιους πελάτες. Το τι έκανε με τον ΟΤΕ ειναι άλλο θέμα. Εαν απο την πρώτη στιγμή δεν σου έδινε υπηρεσίες, δεν θα είχε πελατεία απο την πρώτη στιγμή. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είχε κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα (όπως πχ είχε γίνει πριν καιρό στον ΟΤΕ με διακοπή δακτυλίου οπτικών ινών)... Τώρα εαν σε κοροιδεύουνε, η λύση ειναι πολύ απλή, και πολύ επώδυνη γιαυτούς. Φεύγεις, και προτείνεις επίσης σε φίλους και γνωστούς να αποφύγουν την εταιρία. ειναι πολύ απλό.

----------


## lifeof29

δηλαδή η κάνουλες είναι ακόμα κλειστές από ότι βλέπω

----------


## emeliss

> Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είχε κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα (όπως πχ είχε γίνει πριν καιρό στον ΟΤΕ με διακοπή δακτυλίου οπτικών ινών)...


Μια εβδομάδα; Χλωμό, τρίχλωμο.

----------


## anon

Εγω με ΟΤΕ είχα πρόβλημα σχεδόν δυο εβδομάδες, πριν 3 ή 4 χρόνια, στην Κ.Κηφισιά, σε εταιρία. Ολη η περιοχή δεν είχε ενσύρματη σύνδεση ΟΤΕ, και στην εταιρία μας είχαμε πολλά κυκλώματα, δυο PRI, πολλές HellasCOM, και απλά ISDN/PSTN. Και μάλιστα ακριβώς πριν τα Χριστούγεννα. Μην σου πώ πόσο μας στοίχησε. δυο τρείς τέτοιες διακοπές τον χρόνο, και βγάζεις μια εταιρία με ζημίες. με ΟΤΕ... Και ναι συμβαίνει. Οχι σε εθνικό επίπεδο, αλλά σε τοπικό συμβαίνει.

----------


## emeliss

> Εγω με ΟΤΕ είχα πρόβλημα σχεδόν δυο εβδομάδες, πριν 3 ή 4 χρόνια, στην Κ.Κηφισιά, σε εταιρία. Ολη η περιοχή δεν είχε ενσύρματη σύνδεση ΟΤΕ, και στην εταιρία μας είχαμε πολλά κυκλώματα, δυο PRI, πολλές HellasCOM, και απλά ISDN/PSTN. Και μάλιστα ακριβώς πριν τα Χριστούγεννα. Μην σου πώ πόσο μας στοίχησε. δυο τρείς τέτοιες διακοπές τον χρόνο, και βγάζεις μια εταιρία με ζημίες. με ΟΤΕ... Και ναι συμβαίνει. Οχι σε εθνικό επίπεδο, αλλά σε τοπικό συμβαίνει.


Θα είχε κοπεί κάνα καλώδιο με 2000-3000 ζευγάρια. Λογικό και ανεξάρτητο παρόχου.

----------


## morfeas_teo

Παρατηρώ πως το ελληνικό στοιχειό εμμένει!!
Δε μπορω να καταλάβω κάποιους υπέρμαχους εταιρίων!!!
και λέω: τοοοοσο πολυμετοχικός ο ΟΤΕ? Μιλουν πολλοί σαν ιδιοκτήτες του μαγαζιού?

----------


## emeliss

> Παρατηρώ πως το ελληνικό στοιχειό εμμένει!!
> Δε μπορω να καταλάβω κάποιους υπέρμαχους εταιρίων!!!
> και λέω: τοοοοσο πολυμετοχικός ο ΟΤΕ? Μιλουν πολλοί σαν ιδιοκτήτες του μαγαζιού?


Καμία σχέση. Πολλοί μιλούν σαν κάποιοι που νοιάζονται για την διόρθωση των κακών κειμένων στις τηλεπικοινωνίες σήμερα και πως θα πάμε πιο μπροστά χωρίς κολλήματα και παρωπίδες. Αν κάτσεις λίγο καιρό στο forum σαν ενεργό μέλος θα το καταλάβεις.

----------


## morfeas_teo

παραθετοντας πιθανές αιτίες προβλημάτων αρρουμε τις ευθύνες των υπευθύνων!!!

----------


## papajohn

Παιδια, μιας και εχω χάσει επισόδεια, το icall και οι icallin αριθμοι έχουν πρόβλημα την περίοδο αυτή?

----------


## aggelos2005

> Καλα και ο Οτε αλλο που δεν ηθελε για να παρει μερικους ακομα συνδρομητες στο conn-x με 30 ευρω το μηνα.
> Και δηλαδη θα κανει απευθειας μεταβαση στο conn-x χωρις να κοπει καθολου η συνδεση? Μπραβο ο Οτε διευκολύνσεις..


αν μεχρι το Σ/Κ δεν γινει τιποτα , Δευτερα  θα ετοιμαστω προς Οτε μερια γιατι δεν θελω  να θυμαμαι τα νιατα μου απο την ταχητυτα του internet... 



> θυμάμαι τα νοιάτα μου με ταχύτητες pstn!!!

----------


## konenas

@jtson
Πολύ καλό το 134
@anon
Το πρόβλημα είναι η ΕΕΤΤ. Από αυτή περιμέναμε να επέμβει και να "σώσει" την κατάσταση 1 χρόνο πριν. 
α) Αν είχαν συμφωνήσει στο ύψος χρημάτων. 
β) Αν είχε φτιάξει διαδικασία πχ σε περίπτωση που "κάποιος δεν πληρώνει φεύγει και δίνει για χ χρήματα ψ πελάτες"
γ) είχε ειδοποιήσει το κοινό

Οι εταιρίες ΟΤΕ και ΑΛΤΕΚ έχουν σκοπό το κέρδος χωρίς όρια. 

Ρίξτε όμως μια ματιά στον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ http://www.eett.gr, δείτε ποιος είναι ο σκοπός της ΕΕΤΤ. 

Ας απαντήσει στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:
Τι θα γίνει αν σταματήσει να δουλεύει το Σύζευξις;
Τι θα γίνει αν ο ΟΤΕ κλείσει;
Τι θα γίνει αν ένας εναλλακτικός κλείσει;

Έχει φτιάξει διαδικασίες ή είναι άχρηστη;

(παρεμπιπτόντως έχουμε καλύτερη σύνδεση με εξωτερικό παρά με ΑΙΧ - δοκιμάστε Νέα Υόρκη ή Λονδίνο αντί για ΝετΟΝΕ)

@papajohn
ναι μερικά.

@morfeas_teo
Τι;

----------


## alexalex65

> Για Αγγλικό ISP δεν ξέρω. Για Γερμανικό μπορείς να πάρεις το 134.


 :Laughing: Νάσαι καλά, μ'έκανες και γέλασα πρωινιάτικα!

----------


## greatst

από ταχύτητες ... μια από τα ίδια και σήμερα;  :Thinking:

----------


## jpan

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι η Altec δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσει απολύτως τίποτα. Ο ΟΤΕ θα έχει ανοιχτό το ΑΙΧ για να παίζει το Σύζευξις, οι οικιακοί πελάτες θα ταλαιπωρούνται με τις απαράδεκτες ταχύτητες και η εταιρία θα φυτοζωεί μέχρι κάποιος να την αγοράσει κοψοχρονιά.

----------


## abcd5

> Η άποψή μου είναι ότι η Altec δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσει απολύτως τίποτα. Ο ΟΤΕ θα έχει ανοιχτό το ΑΙΧ για να παίζει το Σύζευξις, οι οικιακοί πελάτες θα ταλαιπωρούνται με τις απαράδεκτες ταχύτητες και η εταιρία θα φυτοζωεί μέχρι κάποιος να την αγοράσει κοψοχρονιά.


Το βρίσκω δύσκολο να την αγοράσει κάποιος διότι θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει να παρέχει υπηρεσίες στους πελάτες που έχουν αγοράσει με τιμές κάτω του κόστους. Δηλαδή ο ενδιαφερόμενος εκτός από το κόστους κτήσης, τα δάνεια και τα χρωστούμενα πρέπει να καλύψει και μελοντικές ζημιές.

----------


## 3lbereth

:Whistle:  Καλά, κοντεύει μία εβδομάδα και ακόμα δεν έχει να πληρώσει τα 250 χιλιάρικα? Τα 10 εκατομμύρια πού θα τα βρει? Χμμμ, φαίνεται οτι το paypal donation δεν απέδωσε τελικά...
Σήμερα δεν υποσχέθηκαν στους συνδρομητές τους οτι θα αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα?

Εξακολουθώ να έχω την απορία: Το ταλαίπωρο προσωπικό πληρώνεται κανονικά?

----------


## Producer

Απαιτείται πιστεύω μια νέα συνέντευξη του Προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ όπως αυτή: Συνέντευξη του προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ καθηγητή Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη στο adslgr.com

Εκτός άν πάει για "κανόνι" και η ΕΕΤΤ  :Razz: 

"Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως με τόσα φώτα σε έχασα" (απο το τραγούδι)...

----------


## coroneus

> Καλά, κοντεύει μία εβδομάδα και ακόμα δεν έχει να πληρώσει τα 250 χιλιάρικα? Τα 10 εκατομμύρια πού θα τα βρει? Χμμμ, φαίνεται οτι το paypal donation δεν απέδωσε τελικά...
> Σήμερα δεν υποσχέθηκαν στους συνδρομητές τους οτι θα αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα?
> 
> Εξακολουθώ να έχω την απορία: Το ταλαίπωρο προσωπικό πληρώνεται κανονικά?


Προφανώς ψάχνουν τα 10 μύρια, και γι'αυτό δεν έχουν δώσει ακόμα τα 250k.

----------


## blacksuede

> Το βρίσκω δύσκολο να την αγοράσει κάποιος διότι θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει να παρέχει υπηρεσίες στους πελάτες που έχουν αγοράσει με τιμές κάτω του κόστους. Δηλαδή ο ενδιαφερόμενος εκτός από το κόστους κτήσης, τα δάνεια και τα χρωστούμενα πρέπει να καλύψει και μελοντικές ζημιές.



Το καλό είναι ότι όποιος αγοράσει (πχ Tellas/Wind) θα αποκτήσει πρόσβαση και στο Σύζευξις,
με τους ιδιώτες θα περιμένει να τελειώσει το προπληρωμένο που είχαν και στη συνέχεια θα τους φέρει στο ιδιόκτητο της, και τέλος η υπόθεση... Κάπως έτσι θα πάει μάλλον το θέμα...

Να ρωτήσω, ο υπάλληλος χτες μου είπε ότι μετά το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο μου που - τυχερός όντας- τελειώνει σε 20 μέρες , θα γίνει αορίστου η σύνδεση, όμως έχει ακουστεί ότι αν δεν τους προλάβεις σε ανανεώνουν για άλλους έξι... Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Γνωρίζει κανείς?

----------


## vpapas

> Να ρωτήσω, ο υπάλληλος χτες μου είπε ότι μετά το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο μου που - τυχερός όντας- τελειώνει σε 20 μέρες , θα γίνει αορίστου η σύνδεση, όμως έχει ακουστεί ότι αν δεν τους προλάβεις σε ανανεώνουν για άλλους έξι... Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Γνωρίζει κανείς?


Τέτοια θέματα αναφέρονται στους όρους του συμβολαίου που υπογράφεις αρχικά. Με άλλο πάροχο που είχα, ανέφερε ότι έπρεπε αν δεν επιθυμούσες τη συνέχιση των υπηρεσιών να ειδοποιήσεις με fax νομίζω 40 ή 45 ημέρες πριν τη λήξη της παροχής της υπηρεσίας. Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχος όρος και εδώ.

----------


## baskon

Υποτιθεται ότι πριν 2 βδομαδες ήταν σχεδον ετοιμοι να δωσουν τα 10 μυρια και απλα δε προλαβαιναν σε λιγοτερο απο 24 ωρες.
Τωρα δε τους φτανουν ουτε 6 εργασιμεσ μερες? Εχουν η δη περασει 2 απο την αποφαση της ΕΕΤΤ.
Τελικά αποδεικνυεται όσο περναν οι ωρες ότι μόνο ο Οτε ειχε δικιο και η Αλτεκ δε σκοπευε να πληρωσει.Εαν μεχρι και το μεσημερι δεν εχει πληρωσει αυτο ειναι σιγουρο

----------


## lewton

> Να ρωτήσω, ο υπάλληλος χτες μου είπε ότι μετά το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο μου που - τυχερός όντας- τελειώνει σε 20 μέρες , θα γίνει αορίστου η σύνδεση, όμως έχει ακουστεί ότι αν δεν τους προλάβεις σε ανανεώνουν για άλλους έξι... Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Γνωρίζει κανείς?


Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πως όχι.

----------


## mahatma

> Καλά, κοντεύει μία εβδομάδα και ακόμα δεν έχει να πληρώσει τα 250 χιλιάρικα? Τα 10 εκατομμύρια πού θα τα βρει? Χμμμ, φαίνεται οτι το paypal donation δεν απέδωσε τελικά...
> Σήμερα δεν υποσχέθηκαν στους συνδρομητές τους οτι θα αποκατασταθούν τα κυκλώματα?
> 
> Εξακολουθώ να έχω την απορία: Το ταλαίπωρο προσωπικό πληρώνεται κανονικά?




πρωτον τα 250.000  συμφωνα  με την ανακοινώση  είναι  προχθεσινά και όχι  μια εβδομάδα οπότε μην είμαστε τόσο  αυστηροί

δεύτερον πρέπει  να πλήρωσε  γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν  εχώ  προβλήματα πλέον  με τις ταχύτητες

----------


## iris_gr

όταν λες δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με ταχύτητα πώς ακριβώς το εννοείς; γιατί εγώ και σήμερα το πολύ να φτάνω τα 150 kbps  :Sad: 

κλείνει 1 βδομάδα σήμερα...έχει καταντήσει αηδία!

----------


## jpan

Πάντως μέχρι τώρα (11:43) στο 13813 υπάρχει το γνωστό μήνυμα με τις συγνώμες και 1777. Άρα δεν έχει πληρώσει ακόμη.

----------


## iris_gr

δείτε και αυτό...στην παράγραφο για την ΕΕΤΤ

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...29/1556325.htm

----------


## gpgpgps

Από πλευράς μου πάντως παιδιά... Bye bye altec... :Crying:  Πήγα connex πριν λίγο, σε άλλες περιπέτειες...!!!
Χαρά να δείτε η υπάλληλος της Connex και με το δίκιο της βέβαια...

----------


## georgeraias

Και εγω απο σημερα φευγω απο Αλτεκ.....!

----------


## cos_mor

Θετω ξανα την ερώτηση, γιατι δεν πρόσεξα καμία απάντηση η σχόλιο προς κινητοποίηση, 
κατα των υπευθύνων, εκτος αν μερικοί εχουν λόγους να διαιωνίζεται αυτή η κατάσταση στον τομέα των τηλεποικοινωνιών, εταιριών ,κ.λ.π. στην Ελλάδα.( να περιμένουμε ακόμα 1 μήνα, φταιει  ο ενας , φταιει η Σούλα, πληρώνουμε τα μισά από ΟΤΕ, αρα δεν πειράζει,θα πάμε σε αλλο  παροχέα)

Ειναι σίγουρο οτι ειναι βολικο για καθε ειδους οικονομικα κόλπα, η συνέχιση αυτου του μπάχαλου!

 οπως γράφει και ο user Morfeas_teo
παραθετοντας πιθανές αιτίες προβλημάτων αρρουμε τις ευθύνες των υπευθύνων!!!

Εχει κανείς κανει καταγγελία ,για αυτην την περίπτωση απο 22-8-08 πρός Altec?
Εαν ναι θα παρακαλουσα να δημοσιευσει ενα  πρότυπο αναφοράς.

----------


## jap

> Το καλό είναι ότι όποιος αγοράσει (πχ Tellas/Wind) θα αποκτήσει πρόσβαση και στο Σύζευξις,
> με τους ιδιώτες θα περιμένει να τελειώσει το προπληρωμένο που είχαν και στη συνέχεια θα τους φέρει στο ιδιόκτητο της, και τέλος η υπόθεση... Κάπως έτσι θα πάει μάλλον το θέμα...


Μετά από τόσες μέρες δεν είμαι τόσο αισιόδοξος. Η εταιρεία ασφαλώς και ήταν προς πώληση, γιατί ανέβαζε με όλα αυτά που συζητήθηκαν κι εδώ κι αλλού απεγνωσμένα τον αριθμό των συνδρομητών. 

Από όποιον και να αγοράσει, να περιμένουμε καταιγισμό από τηλεφωνήματα, χειρότερα κι από ό,τι έκανε μέχρι τώρα η Altec, για πρόσθετες υπήρεσίες, μπας και μετριάσουν κάπως την ταμειακή ζημιά.

----------


## giorgos55a

τιποτα δεν προκειται να γινει δεν πληρωνουν αν ειχαν θα ειχαν πληρωσει
δεν εχουνε μια να δωσουν εμεις την πληρωνουμε .εγω απο χθες εκανα αιτηση στη 
forthnet ευτυχως εληξε το πακετο μου στις 15 αυγουστου

----------


## konenas

> Να ρωτήσω, ο υπάλληλος χτες μου είπε ότι μετά το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο μου που - τυχερός όντας- τελειώνει σε 20 μέρες , θα γίνει αορίστου η σύνδεση, όμως έχει ακουστεί ότι αν δεν τους προλάβεις σε ανανεώνουν για άλλους έξι... Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Γνωρίζει κανείς?


Ανανεώνεται για αόριστο χρόνο σημαίνει μηνιαίως. Πρέπει να το δηλώσεις ένα μήνα πριν.

----------


## vpapas

> τιποτα δεν προκειται να γινει δεν πληρωνουν αν ειχαν θα ειχαν πληρωσει
> δεν εχουνε μια να δωσουν εμεις την πληρωνουμε .εγω απο χθες εκανα αιτηση στη 
> forthnet ευτυχως εληξε το πακετο μου στις 15 αυγουστου


Σύμφωνα με αυτό που αναφέρει η Ναυτεμπορική 
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...29/1556325.htm
το θέμα με την πληρωμή πρέπει να έχει λήξει.

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

παιδια, εγω δεν εκατσα να περιμενω να βγει η ψυχη της ΑΛΤΕΚ. Δευτερα εκανα αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ, Τεταρτη ενεργοποιήθηκα, Πεμπτη σεταρα το μοντεμ μου και πλεον εχω ταχυτητα 15.


τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. δεν νομιζω οτι θα ανακαμψει και εγω δεν μπορω να μην εξυπηρετουμαι.

οι ενεργειες που ακολουθησα ηταν οι εξης: 

τηλ στο 134
μου στελνει φαξ αλλαγης παροχου, τους το στελνω πισω με φωτο την ΑΔΤ.

δυο μερες μετα καλω για να παρω κωδικους. δεν μπορουσα να μπω.

τριτη μερα, θυμηθηκα οτι ειχα βαλει στο DNS κατι Ips και τα βγαλα και μπηκα.

εστειλα και ενα μαιλ στην αλτεκ που ελεγα για διακοπη με την ταυτοτητα μου σκαναρισμενη, γιατι το φαξ τους δεν μπορουσα να το πιασω και τελος.

δεν εχει νοημα να περιμεντε ουτε να ζητατε αποζημειωσεις. πρωτα θα καλυφθει το προσωπικο, το δημοσιο οι μεγαλοι οφειλετες και αμα περισεψει οι λοιποι. 

αυτια  :Closed topic:

----------


## vpapas

> παιδια, εγω δεν εκατσα να περιμενω να βγει η ψυχη της ΑΛΤΕΚ. Δευτερα εκανα αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ, Τεταρτη ενεργοποιήθηκα, Πεμπτη σεταρα το μοντεμ μου και πλεον εχω ταχυτητα 15.


Ρητορική η ερώτηση αλλά γιατί στον ΟΤΕ ; 
Αυτό το αναφέρω γιατί μήπως τελικά ο ΟΤΕ με τις τελευταίες του κινήσεις, προσπαθεί να δημιουργήσει ένα κλίμα που να αποτρέπει τον καταναλωτή να στρέφεται προς τους υπόλοιπους ISP's φοβούμενος μήπως πάθει τα ίδια; 
Εάν καταφέρει να περάσει κάτι τέτοιο τότε αλίμονό μας (όσον αφορά τα κόστη των υπηρεσιών).

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

> Ρητορική η ερώτηση αλλά γιατί στον ΟΤΕ ; 
> Αυτό το αναφέρω γιατί μήπως τελικά ο ΟΤΕ με τις τελευταίες του κινήσεις, προσπαθεί να δημιουργήσει ένα κλίμα που να αποτρέπει τον καταναλωτή να στρέφεται προς τους υπόλοιπους ISP's φοβούμενος μήπως πάθει τα ίδια; 
> Εάν καταφέρει να περάσει κάτι τέτοιο τότε αλίμονό μας (όσον αφορά τα κόστη των υπηρεσιών).


 
Θα σου πω γιατι:

για να γινει η μεταβαση πιο γρηγορη.

εαν πηγαινα σε καποιον αλλον, που ισως εχει full llu θα ετρωγα παλι εναν μηνα και βαλε για να τακτοποιηθω, σωστα?

εδω, μια και η γραμμη ανηκε στον ΟΤΕ, για αυτο και ειχα προτιμησει την αλτεκ, σε δυο μερες ελυσα το προβλημα μου.

οσο για την φορθνετ, δεν προκειται να πατησω ουτε το μικρο μου δαχτυλακι.

δευτερον, 

γιατι τωρα που ερχονται οι γερμανοι και ο οτε θα πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισει τα λογιστικα του βιβλια και τις οφειλες των πελατων του για να ξερουν τι παραλαμβανουν, θα ακολουθησουν και αλλοι παροχοι την ιδια οδο που ακολουθησε η αλτεκ. (τον κατηφορο)


τριτον,

γιατι ειμαι τραπεζικος και διαβαζοντας την παρασκευη την επιστολη της αλτεκ, "ειδα" τα καλυμενα  μηνυματα που ενας απλος πολιτης δεν θα μπορουσε να δει

οπως σφραγιση χρεογραφων (επιταγες) - αρα αναγγελια στον τειρεσια - παυση τραπεζικης συνεργασιας

καταπτωση εγγυητικων = οι τραπεζες θα πρεπει να πληρωσουν τα χρηματα που εχουν εγγυηθει κτλ.

για αυτο τον λογο και λακισα απο τους πρωτους. τα εγραψα την δευτερα εδω, οποτε μπορειτε να τα διαβασετε.



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


 :Wink:

----------


## baskon

Την αναφορα της Ναυτεμπορικής ότι σήμερα θα καταβληθει το ποσο συμφωνα με πληροφοριες δε το ειχα δει.
Μακαρι να καταβληθει ωστε να εχουν σωστο ιντερνετ οι συνδρομητες τις.Οσοι ειχαν σκασει 70 ευρω πριν 1-2 μηνες δε μπορουν να φυγουν ετσι απλά όπως οι αλλοι που ηταν με αοριστου ή στη λήξη της συνδεσης τους..

----------


## parpen

και εγώ από εχθές έκανα αίτηση για 2play. Αυτό που θα πρέπει να δούμε , είναι όσοι έχουμε υπόλοιπο με ποιο τρόπο θα το διεκδικήσουμε. Δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι.

----------


## stavros

Με πήρανε από ΟΤΕ σήμερα και μου είπανε ότι λόγω χρεών κλείνει η ALTEC και ότι όχι μόνο δεν θα ξαναλειτουργήσουν οι συνδέσεις της αλλά σιγά σιγά θα τις κλείσουν όλες και αν θέλω να βάλω connex....Είναι απαράδεκτοι ψαρεύουνε πελατεία κανονικά μιλάμε...
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι δυστηχώς δεν βλέπω μέλλον για την ALTEC και σήμερα την έκανα για FORTHNET...

----------


## vpapas

> δευτερον, 
> γιατι τωρα που ερχονται οι γερμανοι και ο οτε θα πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισει τα λογιστικα του βιβλια και τις οφειλες των πελατων του για να ξερουν τι παραλαμβανουν, θα ακολουθησουν και αλλοι παροχοι την ιδια οδο που ακολουθησε η αλτεκ. (τον κατηφορο)


Αυτό ακριβώς ανέφερα στο post μου. Τι κλίμα που έχει δημιουργηθεί από τις τελευταίες ενέργειες είναι εις βάρος όλως των ISP's και αυτό δεν πρέπει να περάσει. Δεν μπορεί όλοι να είναι υποψήφιοι προς αποχώρηση (δανείζομαι όρο από reality). Και ο ΟΤΕ περιμένει με ανοιχτές αγκάλες τα παραστρατημένα τέκνα του  :Twisted Evil:  
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι μια τέτοια εξέλιξη δεν πρόκειται να είναι σε όφελος των καταναλωτών.

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

δεν ειναι φυσικα και δεν ειναι.

σκεψου οτι απο το 1998 που ειμαι ονλαιν, εντεχνα απεφευγα οποιαδηποτε επαφη με τον οτε και το δημοσιο γενικοτερα.

ομως, δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη στην παρουσα φαση. θελω ιντερνετ και το θελω φετος.

και χωρις καμια βοηθεια απο το σερβις του οτε, καταφερα και μπηκα ονλαιν.

μπαιδεγουει, μεχρι να ρθει το νεο μοντεμ μπορειτε να μπειτε με το δικο σας. απλα πρεπει να πραξετε οτι κοβει η γκλαβα σας (οπως η δικια μου καλη ωρα) για να μπειτε ονλαιν γιατι η τεχνικη τους υπηρεσια υποστηριζει μονο τα δικα τους.

----------


## gogos888

> Την αναφορα της Ναυτεμπορικής ότι σήμερα θα καταβληθει το ποσο συμφωνα με πληροφοριες δε το ειχα δει.
> Μακαρι να καταβληθει ωστε να εχουν σωστο ιντερνετ οι συνδρομητες τις.Οσοι ειχαν σκασει 70 ευρω πριν 1-2 μηνες δε μπορουν να φυγουν ετσι απλά όπως οι αλλοι που ηταν με αοριστου ή στη λήξη της συνδεσης τους..


Στον 2ο μήνα προπληρωμένου jetpack ήμουν και έκανα Δευτέρα κιόλας αίτηση για 2play σε forthnet. Τους τα χαρίζω τα ψωροευρώ τους. Αλλά και στον πΟΤΕ δεν επιστρέφω. Δεν θα παίξω το παιχνίδι του.

----------


## marioboni

μια ερώτηση.Η Αλτεκ είναι συνδεμένη στο όνομα του αδερφού μου που είναι φαντάρος άρα προσωρινά δεν έχει ταυτότα.Θέλω να πάω οτε πλέον γιατί 24άρα δεν έχει κανείς στην περιοχή μου
Είμαι στο 2ο μήνα από τους 7 του προπληρωμένου...τι κάνω?

----------


## alexalex65

> Την αναφορα της Ναυτεμπορικής ότι σήμερα θα καταβληθει το ποσο συμφωνα με πληροφοριες δε το ειχα δει.
> Μακαρι να καταβληθει ωστε να εχουν σωστο ιντερνετ οι συνδρομητες τις.Οσοι ειχαν σκασει 70 ευρω πριν 1-2 μηνες δε μπορουν να φυγουν ετσι απλά όπως οι αλλοι που ηταν με αοριστου ή στη λήξη της συνδεσης τους..


Εγώ τι να πω, που αγόρασα το jetpack στις 19/08/08 ???? Δύο μέρες πριν τον πανικό??
Φοβερό έ?. Τέτοιος συγχρονισμός. Πάω να παίξω joker... :Sorry:

----------


## blacksuede

> δεν ειναι φυσικα και δεν ειναι.
> 
> σκεψου οτι απο το 1998 που ειμαι ονλαιν, εντεχνα απεφευγα οποιαδηποτε επαφη με τον οτε και το δημοσιο γενικοτερα.
> 
> ομως, δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη στην παρουσα φαση. θελω ιντερνετ και το θελω φετος.
> 
> και χωρις καμια βοηθεια απο το σερβις του οτε, καταφερα και μπηκα ονλαιν.
> 
> μπαιδεγουει, μεχρι να ρθει το νεο μοντεμ μπορειτε να μπειτε με το δικο σας. απλα πρεπει να πραξετε οτι κοβει η γκλαβα σας (οπως η δικια μου καλη ωρα) για να μπειτε ονλαιν γιατι η τεχνικη τους υπηρεσια υποστηριζει μονο τα δικα τους.


τελικά μου φαίνεται ότι θα τη στείλω την αίτηση στη forthnet, μου είπαν ότι περνει γύρω στις 20 μέρες το ιδιόκτητο γιατί πλέον ο ΟΤΕ τους έχει δώσει πόρτες κι άλλες.
Connex δε βάζω...άστο το θέμα...
Μέχρι τότε θα συνδέομαι κανονικά στο νετ, όχι με στοιχεια αλτεκ όμως, με άλλα...όπως συνδέομαι τις τελευταίες μέρες.
Η Αλτεκ δεν έφτιαξε ακόμα όπως είπε κάποιος , στα 50 - 60 kb/s παίζει σε μένα.
Η τεχνική υποστήριξη λογικό να μην υποστηρίζει όλα τα ρούτερ του κόσμου, μόνο τα βασικά λένε, vpi vci και τα ρέστα....

Κι άλλη μία απορία, υπάρχει πιθανότητα στο ιδιόκτητο να πιάσει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από αυτήν που είχαν στην Αλτεκ μεσω ΟΤΕ??? Αν και δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα... το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι να μη με τρελάνει στις αποσυνδέσεις...

........Auto merged post: blacksuede πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ τι να πω, που αγόρασα το jetpack στις 19/08/08 ???? Δύο μέρες πριν τον πανικό??
> Φοβερό έ?. Τέτοιος συγχρονισμός. Πάω να παίξω joker...


Εμένα έληξε το προπληρωμένο στις 26/08/08 !!! Lucky me!!!

----------


## georgeraias

εχω  Altecnet ADSL 2048 (Μονο με ΑΡΥΣ) απο  2/2006 ....αποφασησα να παω σε Connex μετα απο ολο αυτο....! :Thumb down:  τι πρεπει να κανω ομως? κανενας για help plz??

----------


## baskon

ετσι οπως παει με το ρυθμο που φευγουν οι συνδρομητες της Αλτεκ σε λίγο δε θα χρειαζεται να τις επιστραφουν τα κυκλωματα του Οτε που κοπηκαν.
Οσοι παραμεινουν θα πιανουν φουλ ταχυτητες με το 15-20% των κυκλωματων που εχουν απομεινει Μαλλον αυτό περιμενει και η Αλτεκ :ROFL:

----------


## fotinoulis1

291κατω,720πανω! μου εχουν σπασει τα νευραααααααα!!!!!!!!! :Evil: 

........Auto merged post: fotinoulis1 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και οι αναισθητοι δεν βγαζουν μια ανακοινωση! μιλαμε για πολυ γρψιμο ομως!!! :Evil:

----------


## aggelos2005

> Να ρωτήσω, ο υπάλληλος χτες μου είπε ότι μετά το 6μηνο συμβόλαιο μου που - τυχερός όντας- τελειώνει σε 20 μέρες , θα γίνει αορίστου η σύνδεση, όμως έχει ακουστεί ότι αν δεν τους προλάβεις σε ανανεώνουν για άλλους έξι... Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Γνωρίζει κανείς?


 ειχα to Jetpack   με 5 μηνη διαρκεια και μολις περασε το πενταμηνο  μου* στειλανε λογαριασμο των 19.99*  .

----------


## jap

> ειχα to Jetpack   με 5 μηνη διαρκεια και μολις περασε το πενταμηνο  μου* στειλανε λογαριασμο των 19.99*  .


Εσύ ειδικά μπορείς να διακόψεις όποτε θες. Όσοι πήραν το 7μηνο (ειδική προσφορά), θα πρέπει ή να το κόψουν ακριβώς στους 7 μήνες ή να κλείσουν το 12μηνο. Βέβαια όλα αυτά θεωρητικά, η εταιρεία αύριο μπορεί να μην υπάρχει (δώστε κάποια σημεία ζωής, πόσα μαζεύτηκαν από τον έρανο :Wink:

----------


## baskon

Και το προβλημα ποιο ηταν με τα 19.99 ευρω?Υπηρχε η προσφορα πριν 5 μηνες οτι για ενα χρονο θα δινεισ 10 ευρω το μηνα?Νομιζω ότι όχι αλλά μπορει να κανω και λαθος.

----------


## blacksuede

> ετσι οπως παει με το ρυθμο που φευγουν οι συνδρομητες της Αλτεκ σε λίγο δε θα χρειαζεται να τις επιστραφουν τα κυκλωματα του Οτε που κοπηκαν.
> Οσοι παραμεινουν θα πιανουν φουλ ταχυτητες με το 15-20% των κυκλωματων που εχουν απομεινει Μαλλον αυτό περιμενει και η Αλτεκ


το 25% των κυκλωμάτων...
Θα περιμένω τελικά, να δώ πως θα καταλήξει το ζήτημα...!
Ούτως η άλλως την προσφορά της forthnet δεν την χάνω....
Α ρε μπαμπέσα Αλτεκ τι μας έκανες!!!!χαχαχαχα

οχι πελάτες δε θα μείνουν , ούτε προσωπικό δε θα ΄χει, τέλος μήνα και μαδάνε μαργαρίτες,
"Θα πληρωθώ, δεν θα πληρωθώ, θα πληρωθώ, ΔΕΝ θα πληρωθώ " .....

----------


## xmperop1

> οχι πελάτες δε θα μείνουν , ούτε προσωπικό δε θα ΄χει, τέλος μήνα και μαδάνε μαργαρίτες,
> "Θα πληρωθώ, δεν θα πληρωθώ, θα πληρωθώ, ΔΕΝ θα πληρωθώ " .....


"Θα πληρωθώ, δεν θα πληρωθώ, θα πληρωθώ, και περισσεύει ένα................................ " :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## greatst

> το 25% των κυκλωμάτων...
> Θα περιμένω τελικά, να δώ πως θα καταλήξει το ζήτημα...!
> Ούτως η άλλως την προσφορά της forthnet δεν την χάνω....
> Α ρε μπαμπέσα Αλτεκ τι μας έκανες!!!!χαχαχαχα
> 
> οχι πελάτες δε θα μείνουν , ούτε *προσωπικό* δε θα ΄χει, τέλος μήνα και μαδάνε μαργαρίτες,
> "Θα πληρωθώ, δεν θα πληρωθώ, θα πληρωθώ, ΔΕΝ θα πληρωθώ " .....


πέρα από την πλάκα, αυτούς που λυπάμαι περισσότερο ΚΑΙ από τους συνδρομητές είναι το προσωπικό τους...

----------


## tsakirgil

μόλις πηρα στην εξυπηρετηση πελατών της altec και μου είπαν οτι υπάρχει ένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα ( :ROFL: ) και ότι απο δευτέρα θα είναι κανονικά

σαν τις διαίτες θα το κάνει η altec, πότε θα πληρώσω τον ΟΤΕ- απο δευτέρα 

χλωμό το βλέπω πάντως να πληρώνει

----------


## brecia

> πέρα από την πλάκα, αυτούς που λυπάμαι περισσότερο ΚΑΙ από τους συνδρομητές είναι το προσωπικό τους...


Εννοείται ότι αυτοί που την πληρώνουν περισσότερο απ' όλους είναι οι εργαζόμενοι.
Αν κι έχω περάσει από την Altec σαν εργαζόμενος και δεν άντεξα και πολύ... Είναι κάπως...

----------


## Giama

Καλά κρασιά, ό,τι να'ναι λέει ο καθένας στο 13813.

Τους ρώτησε κανένας για τον όρο 5.2 των όρων παροχής υπηρεσιών του Jetpack (περί αποζημίωσης για πλημμελή παροχή υπηρεσίας) να δούμε απαντήσεις; Πλάκα θα έχει να δούμε τι ποικιλία απαντήσεων θα έχουμε για το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## vpapas

> "Θα πληρωθώ, δεν θα πληρωθώ, θα πληρωθώ, και περισσεύει ένα................................ "


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που βλέπεις το αστείο του πράγματος. Όποιος είχε την ατυχία να περάσει ανάλογη κατάσταση γνωρίζει ότι δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο. Εύχομαι ποτέ να μην σου τύχει, αλλά καλό είναι να μην αστειευόμαστε με τέτοια θέματα στο παρόν topic.

----------


## greatst

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που βλέπεις το αστείο του πράγματος. Όποιος είχε την ατυχία να περάσει ανάλογη κατάσταση γνωρίζει ότι *δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο*. Εύχομαι ποτέ να μην σου τύχει, αλλά καλό είναι να μην αστειευόμαστε με τέτοια θέματα στο παρόν topic.


πράγματι δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο, αλλά - κακά τα ψέματα - όταν τα πράγματα είναι πολύ σοβαρά τότε μόνο το χιούμορ μπορεί να "χαλαρώσει" λίγο την κατάσταση  :Cool:

----------


## tsakirgil

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που βλέπεις το αστείο του πράγματος. Όποιος είχε την ατυχία να περάσει ανάλογη κατάσταση γνωρίζει ότι δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο. Εύχομαι ποτέ να μην σου τύχει, αλλά καλό είναι να μην αστειευόμαστε με τέτοια θέματα στο παρόν topic.



ρε φίλε και εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι μια βδομάδα τώρα αλλά η κατάσταση είναι για γέλια πλέον

πλέον λυπάμαι μόνο τους εργαζόμενους που όχι μόνο θα χάσουν την δουλειά τους αλλά τα ακούνε και από πάνω από τους συνδρομητές με τις μλκς που τους βάζουν να λένε τα αφεντικά τους....

όπως θα δείς πιο πάνω, χθες έλεγαν ότι σήμερα θα φτίαξει και σήμερα λένε ότι θα φτιάξει την δευτέρα... τώρα ποια δευτέρα δεν διευκρίνησαν... αλήθεια η Μεγάλη Δευτέρα πότε πέφτει? ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## Kanibalos

Πραγματικα δεν τιθεται θεμα αν θα μεινει κανενας στην ALTEC....7 μερες σπασαν τα @@ μας με ταχυτητες PSTN.θα ειχα φυγει νωριτερα αλλα ετσι και αλλιως ετρεχα με την δουλεια και δεν προλαβαινα να ασχοληθω...Ο αδερφος μου  με το WoW,σαλταρε κανονικα 1.500 με 3000 Latency και 10 dc το 5αλεπτο(axaxaxaxax).Ειμαι αοριστου οποτε δεν υπαρχει  δευτερη σκεψη για το στριβειν με 1000 αλλα και  προπληρωμενο να ειχα αμα ειναι να κατεβαζω καντηλια οποτε καθομαι στο pc...θα προτιμουσα την ψυχικη μου ηρεμια οποτε τα λεφτα αστα κραταγε η Σουλα να  πληρωσει τους δικηγορους.

***Εχω σταθερο ΟΤΕ και  ALTEC 2 MB/s(τοσο ειναι το μεγιστο στην περιοχη μου,δεν θα αλλαξει συντομα και δεν καλυπτωμαι απο κανενα ιδιοκτητο δικτυο),Πληρωνω μηνιαιως ΟΤΕ(σχεδον μονο παγιο)15 ευρω+16ευρω ALTEC,ΣΥΝΟΛΟ=31 ευρω 


1)Αν αλλαξω μονο συνδεση παω------ΟΤΕ,TELLAS,FORTHNET ολοι ειναι στα 20 ευρω περιπου οποτε η διαφορα παρα πολη μικρη(στην περιπτωση μου με τα 2  ΜΒ/s)....

2)Αν παω σε 2play TELLAS & FORTHNET και οι δυο εχουν το unlimited(αστικα δωρεαν κτλ)στα 40 ευρω(με το ιντερνετ μεσα).Μου προκαλεσε εκπληξη το BEST PRICE της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μιας και με 23 ευρω εχεις και σταθερο(χωρις δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας,μιας και δεν με νοιαζει να μιλαω απο σταθερο) και ιντερνετ εως 24ΜΒ(2 για μενα).Λεει χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ και με χρεωσεις της TELLAS(για ομιλια).Παιζεται κατι με τις χρεωσεις(ομιλιας) η εχει και κανα <<Κρυφο> παγιο? αυτο λεω να παρω γιατι φαινεται πολυ καλο.

***Ελπιζω να μην σας ζαλισα με την ερευνα αγορας μου...Ακομη αν ξερει καποιος ποσο καιρο θα κανει να παω σε Τellas h forthnet apo ALTEC(γραμμη ΟΤΕ) ας μου απαντησει.Για ΟΤΕ ειδα απο αλλο reply.

----------


## odys2008

> 2)Αν παω σε 2play TELLAS & FORTHNET και οι δυο εχουν το unlimited(αστικα δωρεαν κτλ)στα 40 ευρω(με το ιντερνετ μεσα).Μου προκαλεσε εκπληξη το BEST PRICE της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μιας και με 23 ευρω εχεις και σταθερο(χωρις δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας,μιας και δεν με νοιαζει να μιλαω απο σταθερο) και ιντερνετ εως 24ΜΒ(2 για μενα).Λεει χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ και με χρεωσεις της TELLAS(για ομιλια).Παιζεται κατι με τις χρεωσεις(ομιλιας) η εχει και κανα <<Κρυφο> παγιο? αυτο λεω να παρω γιατι φαινεται πολυ καλο.
> 
> ***Ελπιζω να μην σας ζαλισα με την ερευνα αγορας μου...Ακομη αν ξερει καποιος ποσο καιρο θα κανει να παω σε Τellas h forthnet apo ALTEC(γραμμη ΟΤΕ) ας μου απαντησει.Για ΟΤΕ ειδα απο αλλο reply.


Αφού δεν καλύπτεσαι από ιδιόκτητο δεν μπορείς να πας σε αυτές τις προσφορές.  Αυτές είναι μόνο μέσω ιδιόκτητου. Κρατώ μια επιφύλαξη για το αν γίνονται και μέσω ΟΤΕ αλλά εκεί θα έχεις 2mbit (αφού τόσο είναι το μέγιστο στην περιοχή σου) και θα πληρώνεις εκτός από την tellas/forthnet και το πάγιο του οτε. Νομίζω αυτό γίνεται στο double play της forthnet με τα 40e

----------


## Giama

@Kanibalos

Θα πήγαινα ΟΤΕ στη θέση σου.

Η Forthnet μέσω ΑΡΥΣ (=όπου δεν έχει ιδιόκτητο) δίνει 4Mbps με 19,50 Ευρώ και πιθανότατα έχει 12μηνη δέσμευση (=70 Ευρώ αν θέλεις να φύγεις πριν το 12μηνο) [για τη δέσμευση έχω μια μικρή επιφύλαξη για τις ΑΡΥΣ συνδέσεις]
Όμως εκεί που είσαι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα είναι μέχρι 2Mbps, οπότε θα έχεις 2Mbps με 19,50 Ευρώ από τη Forthnet.

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει ίδια τιμή και δίνει και δωρεάν ασύρματο router αυτή την περίοδο και έχει 6μηνη δέσμευση αντί 12μηνης. Θα ενεργοποιηθείς και πιο γρήγορα λογικά στον ΟΤΕ απ'ό,τι στη Forthnet.

Οι υπόλοιπες δεν γνωρίζω τί προσφέρουν σε περιοχές όπου δεν έχουν ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο, αλλά το έχουν ψιλοπαρατήσει το θέμα παροχής ADSL μέσω ΑΡΥΣ, οπότε μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να βρεις κάτι που να αξίζει να πας αντί του ΟΤΕ. Είχαμε την Altec και την Lannet αλλά μας τελείωσαν μάλλον.

----------


## Kanibalos

Giamma και Odys,ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## panteraz

> Μου προκαλεσε εκπληξη το BEST PRICE της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μιας και με 23 ευρω εχεις και σταθερο(χωρις δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας,μιας και δεν με νοιαζει να μιλαω απο σταθερο) και ιντερνετ εως 24ΜΒ(2 για μενα).Λεει χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ και με χρεωσεις της TELLAS(για ομιλια).Παιζεται κατι με τις χρεωσεις(ομιλιας) η εχει και κανα <<Κρυφο> παγιο? αυτο λεω να παρω γιατι φαινεται πολυ καλο.
> 
> ***Ελπιζω να μην σας ζαλισα με την ερευνα αγορας μου...Ακομη αν ξερει καποιος ποσο καιρο θα κανει να παω σε Τellas h forthnet apo ALTEC(γραμμη ΟΤΕ) ας μου απαντησει.Για ΟΤΕ ειδα απο αλλο reply.


Σε αυτό ακριβώς το πακέτο πήγα εγώ... Έκανα αίτηση δηλαδή...

----------


## lewton

> Μου προκαλεσε εκπληξη το BEST PRICE της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ μιας και με 23 ευρω εχεις και σταθερο(χωρις δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας,μιας και δεν με νοιαζει να μιλαω απο σταθερο) και ιντερνετ εως 24ΜΒ*(2 για μενα)*.Λεει χωρις παγιο ΟΤΕ και με χρεωσεις της TELLAS(για ομιλια).Παιζεται κατι με τις χρεωσεις(ομιλιας) η εχει και κανα <<Κρυφο> παγιο? αυτο λεω να παρω γιατι φαινεται πολυ καλο.


Γιατί 2 για σένα;
Αν -όπως καταλαβαίνω από το 2- είσαι εκτός κάλυψης του ιδιόκτητου, δε γλιτώνεις το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## kingcarlos

Λοιπον τα πράγματα είναι χάλια. Πήρα ενα φιλαράκο στα κεντρικά του Οτε στο χαλάνδρι και μου είπε τα εξής:

απο αρχές του μήνα δεν εξυπηρετούνε αλτεκ (ουτε συνδέσεις ουτε service τίποτα). Το άλλο  θεικό όμως είναι οτι στην ίδια μοίρα με την άλτεκ είναι η ΟΝ (αναμενόμενο) αλλά και η FORTHNET!!! Βλέπω να γίνεται χαμός!!

King (Carlos Sainth)

----------


## lewton

> Λοιπον τα πράγματα είναι χάλια. Πήρα ενα φιλαράκο στα κεντρικά του Οτε στο χαλάνδρι και μου είπε τα εξής:
> 
> απο αρχές του μήνα δεν εξυπηρετούνε αλτεκ (ουτε συνδέσεις ουτε service τίποτα). Το άλλο  θεικό όμως είναι οτι στην ίδια μοίρα με την άλτεκ είναι η ΟΝ (αναμενόμενο) αλλά και η FORTHNET!!! Βλέπω να γίνεται χαμός!!
> 
> King (Carlos Sainth)


Ποιά κεντρικά στο Χαλάνδρι;
Η Vodafone έχει κεντρικά στο Χαλάνδρι.
Μήπως μπέρδεψες τις εταιρίες;

----------


## papail

> Λοιπον τα πράγματα είναι χάλια. Πήρα ενα φιλαράκο στα κεντρικά του Οτε στο χαλάνδρι και μου είπε τα εξής:
> 
> απο αρχές του μήνα δεν εξυπηρετούνε αλτεκ (ουτε συνδέσεις ουτε service τίποτα). Το άλλο  θεικό όμως είναι οτι στην ίδια μοίρα με την άλτεκ είναι η ΟΝ (αναμενόμενο) αλλά και η FORTHNET!!! Βλέπω να γίνεται χαμός!!
> 
> King (Carlos Sainth)





> Ποιά κεντρικά στο Χαλάνδρι;
> Η Vodafone έχει κεντρικά στο Χαλάνδρι.
> Μήπως μπέρδεψες τις εταιρίες;



Ενώ αν δούλευε στο Μέγαρο , θα ήταν αξιόπιστος.
Αυτά είναι ραδιοαρβύλες .
Πολύ μικρός αριθμός ατόμων γνωρίζει αυτές τις καταστάσεις 
και προφανώς (ΕΛΠΙΖΩ) , έχουν την απαιτούμενη σοβαρότητα να μην τις διαδίδουν εδώ και εκεί.

----------


## Jiorikas

'Οπως και να έχει όσοι πάνε στο ΟΤΕ θα ενισχύσεται την μονοπολιακή πολιτική του ΟΤΕ και αυτό σημαίνει μακροπρόθεσμα ότι η πολιτική των τιμών θα είναι εις βάρους των πελατών. Εγώ είμαι κατά για λόγους ευκολίας όπως κάναν μερικοί να πάω στον ΟΤΕ. Καλύτερα να πάω σε όποιον άλλο πάροχο παρά στον ΟΤΕ. Γιατί παρόλο που εν μέρει έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ ξέρω και από πελάτες μου που τους παίρνει τηλέφωνο ο ΟΤΕ και τους συμβουλεύουν να κάνοθν CONNEX σύνδεση. Φένεται η πάγια τακτική του ΟΤΕ ότι πειάνει γιατί οι περισσότεροι πελάτες για λόγους ευκολίας θα γυρίσουν πίσω στον Big Boss ΠΟΤΕ... Δεν πήρατε χαμπάρι ότι εμείς οι πελάτες κάνουμε την Αγορά και την δίνουμαι ζωή με τα χρήματά μας για αυτό θέλεται να αλάξεται πάροχο κάντε το άλλα μην γυρνάτε πίσω στον ΟΤΕ επειδή σε 2 μέρες θα έχεται σύνδεση... Εκεί που φτύνατε στο παρελθόν (εννοώ τον ΟΤΕ) μην τον γλύφεται τώρα!

----------


## morfeas_teo

τις λεπτομέριες που δεν ανάφερε ο φίλτατος Giama περι της 5.2. παραγράφου του συμβολαίου είναι: η εταιρία οφείλει να καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την αδιαλειπτή κ αξιόπιστη παροχη των υπηρεσιών,...εφ΄ όσον εξακριβωθεί βάσει των εσωτερικών τεχνικών στοιχείων η _διακοπή ή η πλημμελής_ παροχή των υπηερσιών σε σχέση με τα οριζόμενα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά τους στην παρούσα και την νομοθεσία, οφείλει να παράσχει στον Πελάτη αποζημίωση που περιορίζεται σε τρία (3) ευρώ για κάθε μία ολόκληρη ώρα διακοπής της υπηρεσίας, πέραντων εικοσι τεσσάρων (24) συνεχών ωρών και σε ενα (1) ευρώ για κάθε ώρα πλημμελούς παροχής.
Αφου όμως διακοπή υπηρεσιών δεν σημιώθηκε αποζημιώνει με 1 ευρώ/ώρα.
Δηλαδή 7*24= 168 ευρώ!!!
Αν δε κάνω λάθος κάπου διάβασα οτι η altec έχει(είχε) 80.000 ενεργές συνδέσεις!
Οπότε : 168*80.000=13.440.000 ευρώ!!!
ΚΑΙ ΠΟΟΟΣΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ???????

----------


## ArchAngel

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. 
Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης της ALTEC και μου είπαν ότι μέχρι το τέλος της ημέρας θα έχει αποκατασταθεί το δίκτυο.  Καλά κρασιά...... τεσπα ποιος τους πιστεύει πλεον...

Κάτι άλλο. 
Στις 16/9 τελειώνει η 12μηνη δωρεάν προσφορά που είχα για 1μβ. 2 μέρες πριν γίνει το μπαμ με πήραν τηλέφωνο από Αλτεκ και με ρώτησαν αν θέλω να συνεχίσω για άλλους 12 μήνες στο 1 μβ πληρώνοντας μόνο τους 8 και τους 4 δώρο. Μην ξέροντας τι θα γίνει δέχθηκα και έκανα και την ηχογράφηση που κάνον μέσω τηλεφώνου. 

Χθες πήρα τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα πως μπορώ να μην κάνω ανανέωση της συνδρομής, και μου είπαν να στέιλω ένα μαιλ και να πω τα στοιχεία μου και ότι δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω.
Το έκανα αυτό , αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτοι θα πουν ότι είναι εκπρόθεσμο και θα ότι τώρα πλέον έγινε η ανανέωση και ότι έχω 12μηνη δέσμευση.
Σ΄αυτήν την περίπτωση τι κάνω???

----------


## vpapas

> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. 
> Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης της ALTEC και μου είπαν ότι μέχρι το τέλος της ημέρας θα έχει αποκατασταθεί το δίκτυο.  Καλά κρασιά...... τεσπα ποιος τους πιστεύει πλεον...


Και εγώ αυτή τη διαβεβαίωση έχω. Προφανώς το ποσό έχει καταβληθεί.

........Auto merged post: vpapas πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 'Οπως και να έχει όσοι πάνε στο ΟΤΕ θα ενισχύσεται την μονοπολιακή πολιτική του ΟΤΕ και αυτό σημαίνει μακροπρόθεσμα ότι η πολιτική των τιμών θα είναι εις βάρους των πελατών. Εγώ είμαι κατά για λόγους ευκολίας όπως κάναν μερικοί να πάω στον ΟΤΕ. Καλύτερα να πάω σε όποιον άλλο πάροχο παρά στον ΟΤΕ. Γιατί παρόλο που εν μέρει έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ ξέρω και από πελάτες μου που τους παίρνει τηλέφωνο ο ΟΤΕ και τους συμβουλεύουν να κάνοθν CONNEX σύνδεση. Φένεται η πάγια τακτική του ΟΤΕ ότι πειάνει γιατί οι περισσότεροι πελάτες για λόγους ευκολίας θα γυρίσουν πίσω στον Big Boss ΠΟΤΕ... Δεν πήρατε χαμπάρι ότι εμείς οι πελάτες κάνουμε την Αγορά και την δίνουμαι ζωή με τα χρήματά μας για αυτό θέλεται να αλάξεται πάροχο κάντε το άλλα μην γυρνάτε πίσω στον ΟΤΕ επειδή σε 2 μέρες θα έχεται σύνδεση... Εκεί που φτύνατε στο παρελθόν (εννοώ τον ΟΤΕ) μην τον γλύφεται τώρα!


 :Worthy: 
Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω

----------


## tsek0s

μου φαίνεται πως η altec μας δουλεύει... στο site τους δεν μας ενημερώνουν καν για το τι γίνετε… μας έχει γραμμένους xD.

----------


## frnk

AltecTelecoms
            Αλλαζει την επικοινωνια

----------


## jpan

Μόλις πήρα και εγώ τηλέφωνο στην Altec:
- στο 13813 βγαίνει το μήνυμα ότι δεν ανήκει σε συνδρομητή
- στο 8011110000 η γραμμή κόβεται και βγαίνει επαναλαμβανόμενο του-του-του 

To συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι ίσως τη Δευτέρα 1/9/2008 η AltecTelecoms θα είναι παρελθόν.

----------


## greatst

> Μόλις πήρα και εγώ τηλέφωνο στην Altec:
> - στο 13813 βγαίνει το μήνυμα ότι δεν ανήκει σε συνδρομητή
> - στο 8011110000 η γραμμή κόβεται και βγαίνει επαναλαμβανόμενο του-του-του 
> 
> *To συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι ίσως τη Δευτέρα 1/9/2008 η AltecTelecoms θα είναι παρελθόν*.


κοίτα, μην υπερβάλλεις: επειδή είχες κάποιες αποτυχημένες κλήσεις δεν σημαίνει ότι θα κλείσει και η εταιρεία  :Razz:

----------


## conrad

> Μόλις πήρα και εγώ τηλέφωνο στην Altec:
> - στο 13813 βγαίνει το μήνυμα ότι δεν ανήκει σε συνδρομητή
> - στο 8011110000 η γραμμή κόβεται και βγαίνει επαναλαμβανόμενο του-του-του 
> 
> To συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι ίσως τη Δευτέρα 1/9/2008 η AltecTelecoms θα είναι παρελθόν.



 Αυτό που γράφεις *ΔΕΝ* ισχύει.

  Και τα δυο τηλέφωνα λειτουργούν κανονικά !

----------


## ubuntubu

finita la musica, passata la fiesta .

----------


## jpan

> Αυτό που γράφεις *ΔΕΝ* ισχύει.
> 
>   Και τα δυο τηλέφωνα λειτουργούν κανονικά !


Προφανώς λειτουργούν κανονικά στην περιοχή σου.

Ενώ στην περιοχή μου, μέχρι στιγμής, δεν λειτουργούν.

----------


## Producer

> Λοιπον τα πράγματα είναι χάλια. Πήρα ενα φιλαράκο στα κεντρικά του Οτε στο χαλάνδρι και μου είπε τα εξής:
> 
> απο αρχές του μήνα δεν εξυπηρετούνε αλτεκ (ουτε συνδέσεις ουτε service τίποτα). Το άλλο  θεικό όμως είναι οτι στην ίδια μοίρα με την άλτεκ είναι η ΟΝ (αναμενόμενο) αλλά και η FORTHNET!!! Βλέπω να γίνεται χαμός!!
> 
> King (Carlos Sainth)


Αν και το ίδιο είχα ακούσει κι εγώ αρχικά (ότι δεν εξυπηρετούσαν αιτήσεις altec απο αρχές του μήνα), αλλά τελικά δεν πρέπει να ισχύει.  Δεν θα ρίσκαραν να φάνε πρόστιμο απο ΕΕΤΤ για μη διεκπεραίωση καθηκόντων τους.

Το άλλο δε το σχολιάζω.  Δεν πιστεύω να είναι έτσι. 



Off Topic


		Long Live the King ! (Carlos the best after McRae-RIP)

----------


## tedd

Kαλά και να πιάσετε γραμμή μην περιμένετε να σας πουν και τίποτα άγνωστο, θα πούνε το γνώστο απο αυρίο μεθαυριο οι συνδέσεις θα αποκασταθουν όπως λένε εδω και μέρες και δεν γίνεται τίποτα αλλά απο το κακό στο χειροτερο.

Στην ουσια ούτε αυτοί στην υποστήριξη δεν ξέρουν τι θα γίνει, εμεις περισσότερα ξέρουμε και πιο γρηγορα τα μαθαίνουμε μέσα απο αυτό το φόρουμ.

Συνέπως άσκοπος ο κόπος και το κόστος να πάρει κανείς τηλέφωνο για να μάθει νεότερα!!!!!!!

----------


## vaggelis

> Μόλις πήρα και εγώ τηλέφωνο στην Altec:
> - στο 13813 βγαίνει το μήνυμα ότι δεν ανήκει σε συνδρομητή
> - στο 8011110000 η γραμμή κόβεται και βγαίνει επαναλαμβανόμενο του-του-του 
> 
> To συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι ίσως τη Δευτέρα 1/9/2008 η AltecTelecoms θα είναι παρελθόν.


Το 13813 λειτουργεί. Απλά με τρελές διακοπές
Κοιταξε μήπως έχεις την προεπιλογή ....

----------


## tedd

Off Topic


		Απιστευτη κίνηση αυτό το νήμα, μέχρι να γράψεις ένα μύνημα άλλα 3-4 έρχονται  :Razz:

----------


## pt3

Πάντως έμενα ένα παλικάρι στο 13813 μου είπε πριν καμια ώρα οτι μεχρι το βράδυ θα εχει φτιάξει. Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία  :Smile: 

Πάντως στοίχημα δεν θα έβαζα  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Φτάσαμε Παράσκευή,    μια βδομάδα μετά  και όμως λεφτά  δεν βλέπουμε,  ανακοινώσεις δεν κάνουν

----------


## kanenas3

> Φτάσαμε Παράσκευή,    μια βδομάδα μετά  και όμως λεφτά  δεν βλέπουμε,  ανακοινώσεις δεν κάνουν


Το αστείο είναι ότι και όμως δεν πεθαίνουν!!! Δες στο φόρουμ της Lannet...λένε ότι όλα είναι οκ και δε νομίζω να πλήρωσε... :Clap:

----------


## alatasst

Μετά απο μία εβδομάδα πλέον φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα όλα αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν στις προηγούμενες σελίδες περι σφραγίσματος επιταγών και άλλα τέτοια. Τέλος η ALTEC πλέον γιατί οι πιστωτές της την πούλησαν και μάλιστα η διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων ήταν το τελειωτικό χτύπημα. 
Ξέρετε οι τράπεζες χώνονται παντού. Δεν μπορείς να πείς την τράπεζα "και τι σε νοιάζει εσένα". Η τράπεζα θα ρωτήσει την ALTEC: "Και πως θα ξεπεράσεις όλο αυτό το φιασκο τώρα;" και η ALTEC θα πρέπει να δώσει μία πάρα πολύ καλή δικαιολογία για να πάρει τα λεφτά. 
Αν υπήρχε καλή πρόθεση απο τους πιστωτές της να την βοηθήσουν θα το κάνανε απο την πρώτη στιγμή και δεν θα τους αφήνανε να πιάσουν πάτο. Η τράπεζα όταν σου δανείζει λεφτά (και ειδικά σε μία ΑΕ) είναι σαν να γίνεται μέτοχος. Γνωρίζει ότι αν δεν σε βοηθήσει να ανταπεξέλθεις και αυτή με την σειρά της θα χάσει τα λεφτά της. 
Συνεπώς η κατάσταση έχει ώς εξής: Βάζει το χεράκι βαθειά στην τσέπη η μαμά εταιρία και βοηθάει το παιδί της με ότι συνέπειες έχει αυτό και ΑΝ είναι εφικτό, ή την αφήνει να κυλήσει στον βούρκο και να την φάει η μαρμάγκα.  Εγώ ψηφίζω το δεύτερο.
Μπορεί επίσης να πουληθεί έναντι ενός ευτελούς ποσού για να προσπαθήσουν οι μέτοχοι να βγάλουν κέρδος απο τα σπασμένα.

----------


## saint240881

> Πάντως έμενα ένα παλικάρι στο 13813 μου είπε πριν καμια ώρα οτι μεχρι το βράδυ θα εχει φτιάξει. Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία 
> 
> Πάντως στοίχημα δεν θα έβαζα


Πάντως φίλτατε εγώ αυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω με bytes ούτε κάν kilobytes...

Μάλλον αυτός στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο έχει λαλλίσει

----------


## djbok21

> Λοιπον τα πράγματα είναι χάλια. Πήρα ενα φιλαράκο στα κεντρικά του Οτε στο χαλάνδρι και μου είπε τα εξής:
> 
> απο αρχές του μήνα δεν εξυπηρετούνε αλτεκ (ουτε συνδέσεις ουτε service τίποτα). Το άλλο  θεικό όμως είναι οτι στην ίδια μοίρα με την άλτεκ είναι η ΟΝ (αναμενόμενο) αλλά και η FORTHNET!!! Βλέπω να γίνεται χαμός!!
> 
> King (Carlos Sainth)


Μυνήματα:2 ....  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Καλα τι περιμενατε να  πει 
ο φιλος του μπατζανακη του θειου της παραδουλευτρας ....  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## stl04

Καποιες εταρειες όπως ALTEC εφεραν το φτηνο και καλο Internet στην Ελλαδα. Λεω καλο γιατι πριν από αυτό κανενας δεν ειχε σημαντικό προβλημα.  Ο ΟΤΕ από την άλλη χερεται από αυτον πανικο γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα είναι ετιμος να υποβαλει παλι τις τεραστιες χρεωσεις που πληρώναμε στο παρελθον και κάποιοι δυστυχώς τσιμπάνε και γυριζουν στον ΟΤΕ. 

Οι ιδιοι όμως αυτοι μεθαυριο θα παραπονιούνται για τα υψηλα τιμολογια το ΟΤΕ. Εμενα παντως μου αρεσει η ΑΛΤΕΚ, ουδεποτε ειχα προβλημα και το θεορω επικυνδινο να παω σε Double-Play με τα 100 προβληματα που διαθετει ο καθενας. Στον ΟΤΕ πάλι δεν παω γιατι δεν θελω να τον προωθήσω σε ένα χρόνο να φαει ολους τους εναλακτικους και μετα να πεζει μονος του μπαλα. 

Λιγο υπομονη θελει, απλα σκεφτείτε πριν φύγετε. Μήπως είναι κίνηση πανικού ?  Οι ιδιοι εσεις που παραπονιέστε τωρα, πριν παινεύατε την ΑΛΤΕΚ… Λιγο υπομονη θελει

----------


## emeliss

> Καποιες εταρειες όπως ALTEC εφεραν το φτηνο και καλο Internet στην Ελλαδα.


Όσο και αν θέλω να το αφήσω το πέσει, δεν μπορώ. Εντάξει, μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας. Μεταπωλητής του ΟΤΕ είναι.

----------


## golity

> Λιγο υπομονη θελει, απλα σκεφτείτε πριν φύγετε. Μήπως είναι κίνηση πανικού ?  Οι ιδιοι εσεις που παραπονιέστε τωρα, πριν παινεύατε την ΑΛΤΕΚ… Λιγο υπομονη θελει


Δεν διαφωνώ, άλλα η υπομονή έχει και τα όρια της...

μη ξεχνάς ότι αρκετοί χρήστες δεν χάνουν μόνο τα 16-20 ευρώ που δίνουν μηνιαίως στην Altec, άλλα και επιπλέον υπηρεσίες που χρησιμοποιούν και απαιτούν μεγάλο bandwith, χαμηλά pings κλπ. Δες voip, rapidshare ή οποιοδήποτε server χρησιμοποιούν και πληρώνουν κάποιοι από τους χρήστες...

αυτούς ποιος θα τους αποζημιώσει και πόσα θα χάσουν; Μέχρι πότε να περιμένουν;  :Wink:

----------


## jtsop

Εγώ πάντως ξέρω τουλάχιστον 5 περιπτώσεις (οι 3 είναι δικές μου), όπου αίτηση DSL από τις 30 Ιουλίου στην Αλτεκ δεν έχει φτάσει καν στον ΟΤΕ για υλοποίηση. Η Άλτεκ παραδέχεται σε εμένα ότι έχει πρόβλημα που θα λυθεί από βδομάδα.




> Αν και το ίδιο είχα ακούσει κι εγώ αρχικά (ότι δεν εξυπηρετούσαν αιτήσεις altec απο αρχές του μήνα), αλλά τελικά δεν πρέπει να ισχύει.  Δεν θα ρίσκαραν να φάνε πρόστιμο απο ΕΕΤΤ για μη διεκπεραίωση καθηκόντων τους.
> 
> Το άλλο δε το σχολιάζω.  Δεν πιστεύω να είναι έτσι. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Long Live the King ! (Carlos the best after McRae-RIP)

----------


## Producer

> Καποιες εταρειες όπως ALTEC εφεραν το φτηνο και καλο Internet στην Ελλαδα.


Εξ-κιούζ-με ? (excuse me).  Να μου έλεγες για Forthnet, να πώ οκ...

Ας το προσπεράσουμε όμως και ας το δούμε "αλλιώς"...

Στη νέα εποχή που έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει, η οικονομία όλο και περισσότερο εξαρτάται από την γρήγορη και σωστή ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών.  Εάν στη παροχή των πληροφοριών έχουμε αναξιόπιστους και αεριτζήδες να παίζουν με τα μερικά από τα θεμέλια... ο Θεός βοηθός...

Πόσοι συνδρομητές της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας έχουν σήμερα τεράστιο πρόβλημα λόγω των γνωστών εξελίξεων του γνωστού επιχειρηματία με το γνωστό παρελθόν που μπορεί άνετα να μεταφραστεί σε οικονομική ζημιά? 10%?, 20%? παραπάνω?

Πρέπει να υπάρξει ποιοτικός έλεγχος που να συμπεριλαμβάνει και θέματα αξιοπιστίας & βιωσιμότητας από κάποιον (ΕΕΤΤ ή άλλη αρχή) σε κάθε πάροχο.
Η παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιών δεν είναι παιχνίδι για να ρισκάρει ο κάθε Ελληνάρας! (ή μαϊμουδιάρης ξένος)

----------


## sdikr

> Καποιες εταρειες όπως ALTEC εφεραν το φτηνο και καλο Internet στην Ελλαδα. Λεω καλο γιατι πριν από αυτό κανενας δεν ειχε σημαντικό προβλημα.  Ο ΟΤΕ από την άλλη χερεται από αυτον πανικο γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα είναι ετιμος να υποβαλει παλι τις τεραστιες χρεωσεις που πληρώναμε στο παρελθον και κάποιοι δυστυχώς τσιμπάνε και γυριζουν στον ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Οι ιδιοι όμως αυτοι μεθαυριο θα παραπονιούνται για τα υψηλα τιμολογια το ΟΤΕ. Εμενα παντως μου αρεσει η ΑΛΤΕΚ, ουδεποτε ειχα προβλημα και το θεορω επικυνδινο να παω σε Double-Play με τα 100 προβληματα που διαθετει ο καθενας. Στον ΟΤΕ πάλι δεν παω γιατι δεν θελω να τον προωθήσω σε ένα χρόνο να φαει ολους τους εναλακτικους και μετα να πεζει μονος του μπαλα. 
> 
> Λιγο υπομονη θελει, απλα σκεφτείτε πριν φύγετε. Μήπως είναι κίνηση πανικού ?  Οι ιδιοι εσεις που παραπονιέστε τωρα, πριν παινεύατε την ΑΛΤΕΚ… Λιγο υπομονη θελει



το φθηνό ναι,  
Αλλά  όσους τους ενδιαφέρει το θέμα  βλέπουν κάποιον να πουλάει  πολύ κάτω του κόστους,  τελικά μαθάμε πως το κάνει,  χωρίς να πλήρωνει τον προμηθευτή 

ξαναλέω πληρώνεται ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ
Αυτό δεν είναι φθηνό ιντερνετ  αυτό είναι   "ελά ο παλιάτζης"


ΥΓ  τόσο καιρό στον ΟΤΕ είσασταν,  είναι ο προμηθευτής του παρόχους σας

----------


## fotinoulis1

δεν παει αλλο,το δουλεμα εχει και ορια! αφηστε που κανει κακο και στην υγεια!αν δεν μας ειχαν τοσες μερες γραμμενους χωρις μια ανακοινωση για το τι εχουν σκοπο να κανουν θα περιμενα! εδω και δυο ωρες εκανα αιτηση στον οτε για 24αρα και δεν πειραζει ας πληρωνω 30 τον μηνα! τα νευρα μου φανταζωμαι αξιζουν παρισσοτερο! εχουμε τοσες μερες να λεμε ποιος φταιει και τι χρωσταει ο ενας στον αλλον! ''ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ! ΑΡΚΕΤΑ!''!!!!!! :Evil:

----------


## sexrazat

> Καποιες εταρειες όπως ALTEC εφεραν το φτηνο και καλο Internet στην Ελλαδα. Λεω καλο γιατι πριν από αυτό κανενας δεν ειχε σημαντικό προβλημα.  Ο ΟΤΕ από την άλλη χερεται από αυτον πανικο γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα είναι ετιμος να υποβαλει παλι τις τεραστιες χρεωσεις που πληρώναμε στο παρελθον και κάποιοι δυστυχώς τσιμπάνε και γυριζουν στον ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Οι ιδιοι όμως αυτοι μεθαυριο θα παραπονιούνται για τα υψηλα τιμολογια το ΟΤΕ. Εμενα παντως μου αρεσει η ΑΛΤΕΚ, ουδεποτε ειχα προβλημα και το θεορω επικυνδινο να παω σε Double-Play με τα 100 προβληματα που διαθετει ο καθενας. Στον ΟΤΕ πάλι δεν παω γιατι δεν θελω να τον προωθήσω σε ένα χρόνο να φαει ολους τους εναλακτικους και μετα να πεζει μονος του μπαλα. 
> 
> Λιγο υπομονη θελει, απλα σκεφτείτε πριν φύγετε. Μήπως είναι κίνηση πανικού ?  Οι ιδιοι εσεις που παραπονιέστε τωρα, πριν παινεύατε την ΑΛΤΕΚ… Λιγο υπομονη θελει


Σεβαστά όλα αυτά και ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του. Μόνο αν σε 1-2 μήνες έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια, ελπίζω να μην ξανανοίξουμε καινούργιο post για εξαπατημένους πελάτες που δεν έχουν καμιά ευθύνη για τις επιλογές τους και δεν ξέρουν τι τρέχει.

----------


## xmperop1

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που βλέπεις το αστείο του πράγματος. Όποιος είχε την ατυχία να περάσει ανάλογη κατάσταση γνωρίζει ότι δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο. Εύχομαι ποτέ να μην σου τύχει, αλλά καλό είναι να μην αστειευόμαστε με τέτοια θέματα στο παρόν topic.


Καθόλου αστείο θα έλεγα πολύ σοβαρό,σοβαρότατο γιατί η Αλτεκ τόσο καιρό έπερνε τα λεφτά των πελατών της χωρίς να αποδίδει τα οφειλόμενα στον ΟΤΕ. :Whistle: 
Σοβαρότατο γιατί από τόσους εργαζόμενους στην Αλτεκ δεν βγήκε κάποιος τόσο καιρό ( δεν παρακολουθούν άραγε το adslgr?) να πει κάτι ρε αδελφέ να ενημερώσει οφ δε ρεκορντ,ανώνυμα έστω και σαν ράδιο αρβύλα. :Whistle: 
Ακόμα και τώρα λένε ψέματα στους πελάτες τους,δια μέσου των υπαλλήλων τους. :Thumb down: 
Δεν υπάρχουν άμοιροι των ευθυνών τους πια. :Evil:

----------


## golity

Να υποθέσω τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα της Altec δείχνουν και το τι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα κάνει με το χρέος της  :Sad:

----------


## satspo

εγω παλι σημερα εκανα αιτηση για 2play στη  forthnet.τι αλλο να κανω?εδω και μια εβδομαδα τα παντα σερνονται...

----------


## body125z

> Καθόλου αστείο θα έλεγα πολύ σοβαρό,σοβαρότατο γιατί η Αλτεκ τόσο καιρό έπερνε τα λεφτά των πελατών της χωρίς να αποδίδει τα οφειλόμενα στον ΟΤΕ.
> Σοβαρότατο γιατί από τόσους εργαζόμενους στην Αλτεκ δεν βγήκε κάποιος τόσο καιρό ( δεν παρακολουθούν άραγε το adslgr?) να πει κάτι ρε αδελφέ να ενημερώσει οφ δε ρεκορντ,ανώνυμα έστω και σαν ράδιο αρβύλα.
> Ακόμα και τώρα λένε ψέματα στους πελάτες τους,δια μέσου των υπαλλήλων τους.
> Δεν υπάρχουν άμοιροι των ευθυνών τους πια.


+1
Συμφωνω διοτι απο τη στιγμη που πληρωνονται(λεμε τωρα :ROFL:  :ROFL: ) για να λενε ψεμματα και να δουλευουνε το κοσμακη δεν τους αξιζει καμια λυπηση :No no:

----------


## nnn

Στην 1η σελίδα έχουν ανέβει τα αποτελέσματα 6αμήνου του ομίλου Altec, δεν είναι πολύ ρόδινα τα πράγματα δυστυχώς, ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## logosof

> Στην 1η σελίδα έχουν ανέβει τα αποτελέσματα 6αμήνου του ομίλου Altec, δεν είναι πολύ ρόδινα τα πράγματα δυστυχώς, ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος.


Δυστυχώς δεν κάνεις λάθος.

----------


## mantest

Για να πεισθούμε ότι η κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ είναι ουσιαστική και έχει κίνητρο την διαφάνεια, τον ανταγωνισμό και την δικαιοσύνη στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών και δεν έχει να κάνει με την «εξολόθρευση» των ιδιωτών αντιπάλων του στην αγορά της τηλεφωνίας και του internet, τότε τις επόμενες μέρες θα πρέπει να δούμε να βγάζει στη «σέντρα» και εκείνους τους μεγάλους οφειλέτες, όπως φορείς του δημοσίου τομέα, πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα, ΔΕΚΟ και άλλα κρατικά επιχειρηματικά κέντρα*.

*http://www.euromoney.gr/node/9565

----------


## angmar

Ωραία λογική, επειδή δεν πλήρωσε μια ιδιωτική εταιρία-μπαταχτσής, ας αφήσουμε χωρίς τηλέφωνα και δίκτυα όλες τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και τα κοινωφελή ιδρύματα μη πει κανείς οτι δρούμε μεροληπτικά!

----------


## emeliss

> Σοβαρότατο γιατί από τόσους εργαζόμενους στην Αλτεκ δεν βγήκε κάποιος τόσο καιρό ( δεν παρακολουθούν άραγε το adslgr?) να πει κάτι ρε αδελφέ να ενημερώσει οφ δε ρεκορντ,ανώνυμα έστω και σαν ράδιο αρβύλα.
> Ακόμα και τώρα λένε ψέματα στους πελάτες τους,δια μέσου των υπαλλήλων τους.
> Δεν υπάρχουν άμοιροι των ευθυνών τους πια.


Νομίζω πως ξεφεύγεις. Ο υπάλληλος έχει υποχρεώσεις. Όταν του δίνονται οδηγίες δεν είναι σε θέση να τις κρίνει (εκτός αν παραβαίνουν νόμους). Οι υπάλληλοι κάνουν την δουλειά τους.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ωραία λογική, επειδή δεν πλήρωσε μια ιδιωτική εταιρία-μπαταχτσής, ας αφήσουμε χωρίς τηλέφωνα και δίκτυα όλες τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και τα κοινωφελή ιδρύματα μη πει κανείς οτι δρούμε μεροληπτικά!


Η ίδια ανοησία (κατά την άποψη μου) γράφτηκε κάνα δυο φορές και σε προηγούμενα ποστ. Είναι προσπάθεια ισοπέδωσης και δημιουργίας εντυπώσεων για "χάρες". Οπότε angmar μην σε παραξενεύει. Θα το ξαναδείς να το λένε.

----------


## Kanibalos

Αποφασισα να παω στον ΟΤΕ,μια και η διαφορα για μενα ALTEC-OTE ειναι 4 ευρω(μονο ιντερνετ,το σταθερο ειναι ΟΤΕ με max 2 MB/s δυνατοτητα γραμμης και κανενα ιδιοκτητο κοντα.)Δωρο το αρυρματο ρουτερ.Το περιμενε εχει ορια,η κοροιδια οχι...


ΥΓ---->>Με 70 kb/s ας κανει καποιος αλλος υπομονη για μενα.Μπορω να θεωρησω ευατο μαζοχα αλλα αν μεινω λιγο ακομα θα  αρχισω να αισθανομαι ΜΕΓΑ-ΜΑΚΑΚΑΣ.Bye Bye Σουλακι,μακαρι να βρεις αγοραστη για να μην μεινουν ανεργα τα παιδια των 700 ευρω και των 700 δανειων....

----------


## papail

> Για να πεισθούμε ότι η κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ είναι ουσιαστική και έχει κίνητρο την διαφάνεια, τον ανταγωνισμό και την δικαιοσύνη στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών και δεν έχει να κάνει με την «εξολόθρευση» των ιδιωτών αντιπάλων του στην αγορά της τηλεφωνίας και του internet, τότε τις επόμενες μέρες θα πρέπει να δούμε να βγάζει στη «σέντρα» και εκείνους τους μεγάλους οφειλέτες, όπως φορείς του δημοσίου τομέα, πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα, ΔΕΚΟ και άλλα κρατικά επιχειρηματικά κέντρα*.
> 
> *http://www.euromoney.gr/node/9565


Πολύ λάθος προσέγγιση.
Μην μπλέκεις  τις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις  με το Δημόσιο.
Δηλαδή αν κόψει ο ΟΤΕ τις Τηλεπικοινωνίες από τον ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΜΟ ή το ΙΚΑ ή το ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ , θα σημάνει ότι  _η κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ είναι ουσιαστική και έχει κίνητρο την διαφάνεια, τον ανταγωνισμό και την δικαιοσύνη στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών ;
_

----------


## giorgosts

Ο πιστωτής είναι ελεύθερος να επιλέξει τον τρόπο απαίτησης των οφειλομένων. Πάγια αρχή του εμπορικού δικαίου, να την έχετε υπ' όψιν όταν σας χρωστάνε ή *κυρίως όταν χρωστάτε* χρήματα.

----------


## ubuntubu

> Για να πεισθούμε ότι η κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ είναι ουσιαστική και έχει κίνητρο την *διαφάνεια*, τον* ανταγωνισμό* και την *δικαιοσύνη* στην* αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών* και δεν έχει να κάνει με την «εξολόθρευση» των ιδιωτών αντιπάλων του στην αγορά της τηλεφωνίας και του internet, τότε τις επόμενες μέρες θα πρέπει να δούμε να βγάζει στη «σέντρα» και εκείνους τους μεγάλους οφειλέτες, όπως φορείς του δημοσίου τομέα, πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα, ΔΕΚΟ και άλλα κρατικά επιχειρηματικά κέντρα*.
> 
> *http://www.euromoney.gr/node/9565


Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι μάλλον δουλειά της ΕΕΤΤ και σίγουρα όχι του ΟΤΕ.
Αυτός ως επιχείρηση κοιτά με *κάθε τρόπο* να διασφαλίσει τα συμφέροντά του.

----------


## trv

Θα ηθελα να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ (όσο μπορεί να γινει επιβεβαίωση χωρις επισυμανση του αποδεικτικού στοιχειου) οτι όντως ο οτε μπλόκαρε τις αιτήσεις για νεα jetpack απο την αρχη του αυγούστου, αρκετα πριν 'σκάσει' το θεμα. 

Για την ακριβεια υπήρχε εσωτερικό σημειωμα που κυκλοφόρισε στα στελέχη, μαρκαρισμενο ως 'εμπιστευτικό' ωστε να μη προωθουνται αιτήσεις της altec.

Η altec ηταν ενημερη για το ζητημα οτι 'κατι' συμβαινει, πριν κατεβει ο γενικός. Στις αρχες της βδομαδας που κατεβηκε η παροχη απο τον οτε, σε ερωτηση μου γιατι δεν εχει γινει ακομα η ενεργοποηση jetpack φιλικου μου προσώπου, ειπαν οτι εδω και μια εβδομαδα ο οτε δεν δεχεται αιτησεις, αλλα το λυσαμε το θεμα και απο σημερα αυριο θα ενεργοποιθεί ( σημερα αυριο -> τεταρτη πεμπτη πριν τον χαμο της παρασκευής).

Τα παραπανω περι φαξ που λεω, ειναι απο στελεχος μεσα στο μεγαρο του οτε που του ηρθε το χαρτι..


Φυσικα δεν υποχρεωνω κανεναν να πιστεψει τα παραπανω αν δε το θελει, δεν εχω (φυσικα) και το φαξ για να το δωσω. Εγω απλα το γραφω για να ενημερωσω...

----------


## papail

> Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι μάλλον δουλειά της ΕΕΤΤ και σίγουρα όχι του ΟΤΕ.
> Αυτός ως επιχείρηση κοιτά με *κάθε τρόπο* να διασφαλίσει τα συμφέροντά του.


Και βέβαια μεγάλη σημασία έχει ότι το Πρωτοδικείο με τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα της ALTEC ,
ΔΕΝ έκρινε τον *τρόπο* που επέλεξε ο ΟΤΕ παράνομο.

----------


## jethink

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.Δυστυχως ειμαι και γω ενας απο τους ατυχους που εχουν jetpack και το χαρηκα μονο 1 μηνα :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 
Παρακολουθω καθημερινα τις εξελιξεις οσων αφορα την altec,αλλα και αλλων εταιρειων,και επειδει βλεπω οτι εδω γινεται αναλυση επι των αναλυσεων,το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι τα επιχειρηματικα παιχνιδια ειναι τετοια που αν καποιος ασχοληθει λιγο παραπανω το πιο πιθανο ειναι να καταληξει σε τρελαδικο.
Το λεω αυτο γιατι κανεις μας δεν ξερει αν πινουν καφε τωρα μαζι ο Βουρλουμης με τον Αθανασουλη και τον Γερμανο και τους κανει στριπτιζ η Εβανς.
Οταν εχεις να κανεις με μυρια € ολοι ειναι εχθροι και φιλοι ταυτοχρονα και δεν πα να φωναζει ο λαος.
Αυτοι την τσεπη τους κοιταζαν κοιτανε και θα κοιτανε μεχρι να παρουν 2x2 χρυσο ταφο.
Και οσων αφορα αυτους που διαλεξαν altec λογω της προσφορας καλα εκαναν και την διαλεξαν εστω και αν εφαγαν φολα.
Ολοι κοιταμε να γλυτωσουμε χρηματα απο την στιγμη που δεν ειμαστε ''προνομιουχοι'' και ψαχνουμε να παρουμε το καλυτερο δυνατο για την τσεπη μας.
Η γνωμη μου πια ειναι?Μην ασχολειστε αλλο,διαλεξτε ο καθενας αυτο τον παροχο που πιστευει οτι του ταιριαζει καντε και ενα ευχελαιο μην βαρεσει κανονι και αγιος ο θεος.


Υ.Γ.αα μην το ξεχασω.παρτε και ενα videaki καλο  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: που μιλαει για ιδιοκτητο δυκτιο και αλλες πα***ρες.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ_Sb6ChmVA

----------


## soiratken

Να κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου....:
Φτιάχνω μια *εταιρία μη κερδοσκοπική κοινωφελούς χαρακτήρα* ή καλύτερα ένα ΝΠΙΔ, για π.χ. Απεξάρτηση ναρκομανών, υγειονομική νοσοκομειακή περίθαλψη για άπορους (άλλο άπορος, άλλο "άπορος" με βιβλιάριο ότι είναι άπορος), ή τηλεφωνική γραμμή υποστήριξης ψυχοπαθών, φορέων AIDS ή παροχή περίθαλψης σε ηλικιωμένους-μόνους στο σπίτι- ή ότι άλλο από τον χώρο της υγείας που δεν μπορούν να αγγίξουμε κατά τον emeliss.

Μπορώ να χρωστάω επί μήνες στον ΟΤΕ και ο ΟΤΕ να συνεχίζει να μου παρέχει υπηρεσία; 
(Δεν λέω να τον έχω επίσημα χορηγό) Ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο ιδιωτική εταιρία, δεν το ξεχνάμε, και Πάροχος με Σημαντική Ισχύ στην αγορά.

Αν ναι, γιατί;
Αν όχι, γιατί;





> Πολύ λάθος προσέγγιση.
> Μην μπλέκεις  τις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις  με το Δημόσιο.


Να υπενθυμίσω τι είναι πχ το Ωνάσειο ή το Ερρίκος Ντυνάν;

----------


## Πύρρος

Δεν νομίζω ότι μας πέφτει λόγος από ποιόν και πότε θα ζητήσει ο ΟΤΕ τα χρωστούμενα.

Αν τώρα ως μέτοχος στον ΟΤΕ πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να κυνηγήσει τον Χ ή τον Υ οργανισμό, που χρωστάει κυνήγα το ΔΣ του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## vasoula78

> Καθόλου αστείο θα έλεγα πολύ σοβαρό,σοβαρότατο γιατί η Αλτεκ τόσο καιρό έπερνε τα λεφτά των πελατών της χωρίς να αποδίδει τα οφειλόμενα στον ΟΤΕ.
> Σοβαρότατο γιατί από τόσους εργαζόμενους στην Αλτεκ δεν βγήκε κάποιος τόσο καιρό ( δεν παρακολουθούν άραγε το adslgr?) να πει κάτι ρε αδελφέ να ενημερώσει οφ δε ρεκορντ,ανώνυμα έστω και σαν ράδιο αρβύλα.
> Ακόμα και τώρα λένε ψέματα στους πελάτες τους,δια μέσου των υπαλλήλων τους.
> Δεν υπάρχουν άμοιροι των ευθυνών τους πια.


γιατι εχεις την εντυπωση οτι πχ ο εργαζομενος του customer της altec telecoms γνωριζει ακριβως τα παντα;η ο οποιοσδήποτε εργαζόμενος εκει μέσα;

αυτοι ειναι την χειροτερη θεση που κινδυνευουν να χασουν την δουλεια τους ή ειναι με τον φοβο οτι θα μεινουν ανεργοι :Sorry: 

ειδα καποια posts που ελεγαν οτι εχουν πηγες απο την εταιρεια αλλα δεν επαληθευτηκαν....

αν σας πω οτι δουλευω στην altec, τα 250.000 θα πληρωθουν την δευτερα κ οτι ο εργαζομενοι πληρωνονται κανονικά θα με πιστέψετε;  :Smile: 

 αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι  οτι  στο ιντερνετ υπάρχει η ασφαλεια της ανωνυμίας κ ο καθενας μπορει να πει οτι θελει :Whistle:

----------


## jethink

Με αυτα που ακουω και διαβαζω εγω σε θα σε πιστεψω. :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## papail

> γιατι εχεις την εντυπωση οτι πχ ο εργαζομενος του customer της altec telecoms γνωριζει ακριβως τα παντα;η ο οποιοσδήποτε εργαζόμενος εκει μέσα;
> 
> αυτοι ειναι την χειροτερη θεση που κινδυνευουν να χασουν την δουλεια τους ή ειναι με τον φοβο οτι θα μεινουν ανεργοι
> 
> ειδα καποια posts που ελεγαν οτι εχουν πηγες απο την εταιρεια αλλα δεν επαληθευτηκαν....
> 
> αν σας πω οτι δουλευω στην altec, τα 250.000 θα πληρωθουν την δευτερα κ οτι ο εργαζομενοι πληρωνονται κανονικά θα με πιστέψετε; 
> 
>  αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι  οτι  στο ιντερνετ υπάρχει η ασφαλεια της ανωνυμίας κ ο καθενας μπορει να πει οτι θελει


vasoula78 έχεις δίκιο.
Οι εργαζόμενοι στην ALTEC έιναι οι μόνοι που δεν φταίνε.
Και στο κάτω-κάτω ίσως αυτοί είναι τα μεγαλύτερα θύματα , γιατί ίσως κινδυνεύσουν να χάσουν την δουλειά τους.

Αλλά εδώ ακριβώς  βρίσκεται η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ της Altec
Για να μην γίνεται αυτός ο χαμός στο Internet με τις αποκλειστικές και σίγουρες πληροφορίες ΟΛΩΝ ΜΑς , 
θα έπρεπε να βγάλει μία ανακοίνωση και να ενημερώνει τι μέλλει γενέσθαι τους ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ της.

Υ.Γ.
Με αυτά που είδα και άκουσα , δεν σε πιστεύω  όποια και να είσαι ( .......ακόμα και η ΕΒΑΝΣ) :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

Για να ενημερώσουν θα πρέπει να ξέρουν τι θα γίνει. Προφανώς ακόμα ψάχνουν και διαπραγματεύονται.

Βγάλανε αρκετές ανακοινώσεις - απαντήσεις σε ΟΤΕ, ΕΕΤΤ κτλ αλλά δεν αλλάζει το πρόβλημα του πελάτη τους.

----------


## vasoula78

> vasoula78 έχεις δίκιο.
> Οι εργαζόμενοι στην ALTEC έιναι οι μόνοι που δεν φταίνε.
> Και στο κάτω-κάτω ίσως αυτοί είναι τα μεγαλύτερα θύματα , γιατί ίσως κινδυνεύσουν να χάσουν την δουλειά τους.
> 
> Αλλά εδώ ακριβώς  βρίσκεται η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ της Altec
> Για να μην γίνεται αυτός ο χαμός στο Internet με τις αποκλειστικές και σίγουρες πληροφορίες ΟΛΩΝ ΜΑς , 
> θα έπρεπε να βγάλει μία ανακοίνωση και να ενημερώνει τι μέλλει γενέσθαι τους ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ της.
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Με αυτά που είδα και άκουσα , δεν σε πιστεύω  όποια και να είσαι ( .......ακόμα και η ΕΒΑΝΣ)


σιγουρα θα επρεπε να ειχε βγαλει μια ανακοινωση σε αυτο θα συμφωνησω

απο οσα διαβαζω σε αυτο το θεμα το πιο λογικο ειναι να δωσει τα 250.000( δεν νομιζω οτι δεν τα εχει...) οταν θα σιγουρευτει οτι θα δωσει και τα υπολοιπα στις 4 ημερες περιθώριο ( που απο οτι φενεται δεν εχει ακριβη ημερομηνια για το ποτε θα τα εχει)

αντε και τα εδωσε και τα υπολοιπα 10 κ δεν τα βρισκουν στις ασυμφωνιες που εχουν με τον ΟΤΕ τα λογιστήρια , ποιος εγγυαται οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα ξανακατεβασει διακόπτες στην telecoms και σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη εταιρεια που θα παρουσίαζε τα ιδια προβλήματα;

οποτε τι να βγει να πει; ασαφεις ημερομηνίες;

ουτε οι πελατες φταίνε που εμειναν χωρις νετ ουτε κ οι εργαζομενοι


με αυτα που διαβαζω μηπως να την κανω απο την vivodi; αρχιζω και ανησυχω :Sorry:

----------


## baskon

Ετσι οπως το πανε και να δωσουν τα λεφτα που πρεπει μονοι τους θα μεινουν χωρις πελατες.
Οποτε η εταιρια ετσι και αλλιως ειναι για κλεισιμο.Μόνο αν αγοραστει απο καποιον αλλά ποιος θα ενδιαφερθει??? :ROFL:

----------


## citizen78

> Καθόλου αστείο θα έλεγα πολύ σοβαρό,σοβαρότατο γιατί η Αλτεκ τόσο καιρό έπερνε τα λεφτά των πελατών της χωρίς να αποδίδει τα οφειλόμενα στον ΟΤΕ.
> Σοβαρότατο γιατί από τόσους εργαζόμενους στην Αλτεκ δεν βγήκε κάποιος τόσο καιρό ( δεν παρακολουθούν άραγε το adslgr?) να πει κάτι ρε αδελφέ να ενημερώσει οφ δε ρεκορντ,ανώνυμα έστω και σαν ράδιο αρβύλα.
> Ακόμα και τώρα λένε ψέματα στους πελάτες τους,δια μέσου των υπαλλήλων τους.
> Δεν υπάρχουν άμοιροι των ευθυνών τους πια.


 
Αν καποια στιγμή κινδύνευες να χασεις τη (μισθωμενη) δουλεια σου , εσένα προφανώς το πρώτο σου μελημα θα ήταν να βαλεις "κοριο" στο γραφειο του ιδιοκτήτη - και οχι βεβαια για να μαθεις αν θα τη χασεις  αλλα - για να ενημερώσεις τους πελάτες της εταιρείας !!!

Ας απαντηθει το κουιζ :

α)  Μπραβο , αξιεπαινη σταση !!!
β)  Ασυνηθιστο , αλλα ειναι και αυτό μια επιλογή 
γ)  Συνηθισμενο - παντα ετσι γινεται
δ) Φυσικά ! Τι άλλο να σκεφτει κανεις τετοιες στιγμές
ε) 40+  χρονων ανθρωπος - τοσο χαμενο το εχεις;

ΥΓ Δεν μεου αρεσει να είμαι αγενής και επιθετικός , αλλα πραγματικα το αξιζεις - ντροπή!

----------


## body125z

> Υ.Γ.αα μην το ξεχασω.παρτε και ενα videaki καλο που μιλαει για ιδιοκτητο δυκτιο και αλλες πα***ρες. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ_Sb6ChmVA




Off Topic


		καλα για πολυ γελια το  videaki 
ακουστε πως λεει το Λ :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
αα
και απο τι φαινεται αυτα που λεει τα διαβαζει απο κατω :Whistle:

----------


## xmperop1

> Αν καποια στιγμή κινδύνευες να χασεις τη (μισθωμενη) δουλεια σου , εσένα προφανώς το πρώτο σου μελημα θα ήταν να βαλεις "κοριο" στο γραφειο του ιδιοκτήτη - και οχι βεβαια για να μαθεις αν θα τη χασεις  αλλα - για να ενημερώσεις τους πελάτες της εταιρείας !!!
> 
> Ας απαντηθει το κουιζ :
> 
> α)  Μπραβο , αξιεπαινη σταση !!!
> β)  Ασυνηθιστο , αλλα ειναι και αυτό μια επιλογή 
> γ)  Συνηθισμενο - παντα ετσι γινεται
> δ) Φυσικά ! Τι άλλο να σκεφτει κανεις τετοιες στιγμές
> ε) 40+  χρονων ανθρωπος - τοσο χαμενο το εχεις;
> ...


Ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν αλλάζει τίποτα από όσα έγραψα και τίποτα από όσα κάνει η εν λόγω εταιρεία και οι υπάλληλοι της τελικά δεν έχουν ακουστά το adslgr.com γιατί δουλεύουν σε άλλο κλάδο όπως δουλεύουν και οι υπάλληλοι της Vodafone και μόνο όταν παίρνανε την απόλυση ανακάλυψαν το adslgr.com να ενημερώσουν για το μεγάλο κακό που τους βρήκε και για την κακή κατάσταση της εταιρίας τους,τουλάχιστον αυτοί τα είπαν έστω και αργά προς τιμη τους.
Δηλ. τι αύριο που θα έχουμε τα ίδια με την NETONE,VIVODI,HOL,ON γιατί θα τα έχουμε τι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε?Να κλαίμε?Να στεναχωρηθούμε και που ο άλλος έχασε 20 προπληρωμένα ευρώ σε μια φτηνή κίνηση που δεν του βγήκε αλλά μέχρι τότε νόμιζε ότι έπιασε τον παπα από τα .....?
Λόγω της δουλειάς μου βλέπω κάθε μέρα και ακούω καταστάσεις για κατασχέσεις σε γραφεία σπίτια και μαγαζιά έτσι είναι δεν βγαίνεις κλείνεις όσο κράτησε το πάρτυ καλά ήτανε και όλοι εκεί μέσα ξέρανε τι γίνεται, τα πράγματα αυτά δεν κρατιούνται κρυφά για πολύ καιρό άρα?
Πόσους ξέρετε από τους παρόχους που γράφουν εδώ και υπερασπίζονται την εταιρεία που τους δίνει ψωμί,που στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής ισως είναι και θεμιτό?
Ισως μετρημένους στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού.
Θα τους μάθετε βέβαια αργότερα όταν σκάσουν τα μαντάτα τους και εδώ θα είμαστε.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## morfeas_teo

μέσα στα 1.313 posts (μέχρι τώρα)έχει ζητηθεί αρκετές φορές κάποιο πρότυπο για καταγγελία και απαίτηση αποζημιώσεως για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση! αν έχει κάποιος ας το αναρτήσει

----------


## logosof

> Αν καποια στιγμή κινδύνευες να χασεις τη (μισθωμενη) δουλεια σου , εσένα προφανώς το πρώτο σου μελημα θα ήταν να βαλεις "κοριο" στο γραφειο του ιδιοκτήτη - και οχι βεβαια για να μαθεις αν θα τη χασεις  αλλα - για να ενημερώσεις τους πελάτες της εταιρείας !!!
> 
> Ας απαντηθει το κουιζ :
> 
> α)  Μπραβο , αξιεπαινη σταση !!!
> β)  Ασυνηθιστο , αλλα ειναι και αυτό μια επιλογή 
> γ)  Συνηθισμενο - παντα ετσι γινεται
> δ) Φυσικά ! Τι άλλο να σκεφτει κανεις τετοιες στιγμές
> ε) 40+  χρονων ανθρωπος - τοσο χαμενο το εχεις;
> ...


Θα κάνω την αρχή να απαντήσω στο κουίζ:
Ψηφίζω α) Μπράβο, αξιέπαινη στάση !!!
Και το τεκμηριώνω, βασιζόμενος στον Ηράκλειτο: αν είμαστε ιδιώτες ψευδόμεθα, αν κοινωνήσουμε αληθεύουμε!

----------


## gpgpgps

> 'Οπως και να έχει όσοι πάνε στο ΟΤΕ θα ενισχύσεται την μονοπολιακή πολιτική του ΟΤΕ και αυτό σημαίνει μακροπρόθεσμα ότι η πολιτική των τιμών θα είναι εις βάρους των πελατών. Εγώ είμαι κατά για λόγους ευκολίας όπως κάναν μερικοί να πάω στον ΟΤΕ. Καλύτερα να πάω σε όποιον άλλο πάροχο παρά στον ΟΤΕ. Γιατί παρόλο που εν μέρει έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ ξέρω και από πελάτες μου που τους παίρνει τηλέφωνο ο ΟΤΕ και τους συμβουλεύουν να κάνοθν CONNEX σύνδεση. Φένεται η πάγια τακτική του ΟΤΕ ότι πειάνει γιατί οι περισσότεροι πελάτες για λόγους ευκολίας θα γυρίσουν πίσω στον Big Boss ΠΟΤΕ... Δεν πήρατε χαμπάρι ότι εμείς οι πελάτες κάνουμε την Αγορά και την δίνουμαι ζωή με τα χρήματά μας για αυτό θέλεται να αλάξεται πάροχο κάντε το άλλα μην γυρνάτε πίσω στον ΟΤΕ επειδή σε 2 μέρες θα έχεται σύνδεση... Εκεί που φτύνατε στο παρελθόν (εννοώ τον ΟΤΕ) μην τον γλύφεται τώρα!


Και τι να κάνουμε φίλε μου;; Να περιμένουμε πότε θα πληρώσει η εταιρία τα όσα έφαγε? Καποιοι με το ιντερνετ δουλευουν ξέρεις και βγάζουν μεροκάματο.. Θα περιμένουμε τι θα κάνει η altec και η καθε altec; Και πες μου εσυ ποια εταιρία εγγυάται το μέλλον της.. Πιστευαμε ποτέ ότι η altec θα έφτανε σ αυτό το σημείο? Οχι βέβαια.. Τα καλύτερα λέγαμε.. Οποτε δυστυχώς κοιτάμε τι μας συμφέρει.. Τουλαχιστον ο BIG BOSS αυτός τρώει, αυτός κερνάει... :Hammered:  :Hammered: 
Υ.Γ και εγώ κατά είμαι αλλα τι άλλο μπορώ να κάναω... :Crying:  :Crying:  :What..?:  :What..?:

----------


## konenas

> ... όντως ο οτε μπλόκαρε τις αιτήσεις για νεα jetpack απο την αρχη του αυγούστου, αρκετα πριν 'σκάσει' το θεμα. 
> 
> Για την ακριβεια υπήρχε εσωτερικό σημειωμα που κυκλοφόρισε στα στελέχη, μαρκαρισμενο ως 'εμπιστευτικό' ωστε να μη προωθουνται αιτήσεις της altec.
> 
> Η altec ηταν ενημερη για το ζητημα οτι 'κατι' συμβαινει, πριν κατεβει ο γενικός. Στις αρχες της βδομαδας που κατεβηκε η παροχη απο τον οτε, σε ερωτηση μου γιατι δεν εχει γινει ακομα η ενεργοποηση jetpack φιλικου μου προσώπου, ειπαν οτι εδω και μια εβδομαδα ο οτε δεν δεχεται αιτησεις, αλλα το λυσαμε το θεμα και απο σημερα αυριο θα ενεργοποιθεί ( σημερα αυριο -> τεταρτη πεμπτη πριν τον χαμο της παρασκευής).


Από τον Ιούλιο μερικές αιτήσεις τις ενεργοποίησε, άλλες όχι. 
Συνήθης συμπεριφορά του Οργ.Τ.Ελ.


Άλλη μια φορά (και τελευταία) δεν φταίνε οι εταιρίες, *η ΕΕΤΤ φταίει για το μπάχαλο*. Τους φόρους τους πληρώνουμε στο κράτος για να μας προφυλάσσει από τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Δείτε τον κανονισμό της ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτή είναι η δουλειά της. Δεν κάνουν κοινωνική πολιτική οι εταιρίες.

Ας μας απαντήσει κάποιος αρμόδιος. Τι θα γίνει αν η οποιαδήποτε ΑΛΤΕΚ κλείσει; Θα γίνει της ΛΑΝΝΕΤ;

Ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ. καλά έκανε εφόσον πέρασε τόσος καιρός και δεν πληρώθηκε. Εδώ έχει κλείσει τηλέφωνα για 20€ δεν θα κλείσει για 6,7,10,20 εκ. €;
Η ΑΛΤΕΚ θα έπρεπε να βγάλει ανακοίνωση τι θα κάνει, εκτός αν, απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν μπορεί και σφυρίζει αδιάφορα. 

Μερικοί εδώ λένε ότι θα πάνε 4νετ ή οτε τώρα. Καλά κάνουν αν βιάζονται και μπορούν. Δικαίωμά τους να μεταφερθούν όπου θέλουν ή να μείνουν.

Όμως τελικά, με παραξένεψαν μερικές φωνές εδώ που παίρνουν το μέρος της μιας και της άλλης εταιρίας, λες και είναι μεγαλομέτοχοι (εκτός αν είναι).
Γιατί τόσο μένος;

----------


## matrix1

H ουσια ολου του νηματος ειναι το αν θελουμε μονοπωλιακη κατασταση στον τομεα αυτο των επικοινωνιων. (Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ να κοψει τα κυκλωματα, ασχετα αν "καλυπτεται" απο τα χρεη, σκοπο εχει την εξοντωση οσων του χαλανε τη σουπα. Και δεν λεω οτι οσοι την χαλανε ειναι αγιοι και ρομπεν των δασων, ολοι να τα μαζεψουν θελουν, ΑΕ ειναι.)
Οσοι ειναι μετοχοι, φυσικα το θελουν.(edit : το μονοπωλιο)
Οσοι δεν ειναι ομως καλα θα κανουν να το σκεφτουν πριν κανουν κατι που ειναι σε βαρος του συνολου των καταναλωτων και κατ' επεκταση και των ιδιων.
Ποτε δε θα πηγαινα σε αυτη την φαση στον ΟΤΕ. Προτιμω να παω σε οποιονδηποτε "μικρο" παρα να σκυψω σαν το προβατο το κεφαλι επι σφαγη. Προτιμω ακομα και να μεινω χωρις ιντερνετ στην τελευταια. Η αντισταση οταν απειλεισαι ειναι ο μονος τροπος επιβιωσης. Και ο ανθρωπος ως νοημων οργανισμος εχει μαθει να επιβιωνει. Ο Ελληνας καταναλωτης οχι, αλλα καποια στιγμη θα ξυπνησει. (Ελπιζω πριν πεθανει).

Προσωπικες μου αποψεις, δεν περιμενω να ακουσω χειροκροτηματα, το αντιθετο θα συμβει.

Καλη σας μερα...

----------


## stavros

> H ουσια ολου του νηματος ειναι το αν θελουμε μονοπωλιακη κατασταση στον τομεα αυτο των επικοινωνιων. (Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ να κοψει τα κυκλωματα, ασχετα αν "καλυπτεται" απο τα χρεη, σκοπο εχει την εξοντωση οσων του χαλανε τη σουπα. Και δεν λεω οτι οσοι την χαλανε ειναι αγιοι και ρομπεν των δασων, ολοι να τα μαζεψουν θελουν, ΑΕ ειναι.)
> Οσοι ειναι μετοχοι, φυσικα το θελουν.
> Οσοι δεν ειναι ομως καλα θα κανουν να το σκεφτουν πριν κανουν κατι που ειναι σε βαρος του συνολου των καταναλωτων και κατ' επεκταση και των ιδιων.
> Ποτε δε θα πηγαινα σε αυτη την φαση στον ΟΤΕ. Προτιμω να παω σε οποιονδηποτε "μικρο" παρα να σκυψω σαν το προβατο το κεφαλι επι σφαγη. Προτιμω ακομα και να μεινω χωρις ιντερνετ στην τελευταια. Η αντισταση οταν απειλεισαι ειναι ο μονος τροπος επιβιωσης. Και ο ανθρωπος ως νοημων οργανισμος εχει μαθει να επιβιωνει. Ο Ελληνας καταναλωτης οχι, αλλα καποια στιγμη θα ξυπνησει. (Ελπιζω πριν πεθανει).
> 
> Προσωπικες μου αποψεις, δεν περιμενω να ακουσω χειροκροτηματα, το αντιθετο θα συμβει.
> 
> Καλη σας μερα...


Συμφωνώ απολύτως..........

----------


## konenas

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως..........


Προσωπικά και εγώ συμφωνώ, αλλά πες το στις εταιρίες που έχουν ΑΛΤΕΚ, πόσο τους στοιχίζει μια μέρα χωρίς εμαιλ και διαδίκτυο.

Πες τους να αποκτήσουν καταναλωτική συνείδηση.

----------


## stavros

Για τις εταιρίες οκ είναι δύσκολο να περιμένουν αλλά οι ιδιώτες ας αντισταθούμε... κάτι είναι και αυτό...

----------


## Producer

> H ουσια ολου του νηματος ειναι το αν θελουμε μονοπωλιακη κατασταση στον τομεα αυτο των επικοινωνιων.


Ότι κι αν θέλουμε στο τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών δε πρόκειται να συμβεί εάν δε το απαιτήσουμε με τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις.  Ξεκινώντας απο τις αρμόδιες αρχές (βλ. ΕΕΤΤ) εώς τη κάθε εταιρεία.  Και πάλι, δύσκολα τα πράγματα  :Smile: 

Επίσης, δεν τίθεται θέμα μονοπωλίου πλέον.  Ίσως ολιγοπωλίου.
Υπάρχουν κραυγαλέα θέματα αξιοπιστίας όσων εμπλέκονται στο χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών και προστασίας των καταναλωτών.

Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι χάθηκε η μπάλα απο την ΕΕΤΤ και..  έρχεται "over-regulation" και αυτό σημαίνει προβληματική ανάπτυξη πολλές φορές.  Δεν καταφέρανε να δημιουργήσουν ένα σωστό περιβάλλον και τώρα θα πληρώσουμε εμείς οι καταναλωτές τα σπασμένα.

Αυτά μας αξίζουν, αυτά έχουμε στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής  :Sad:

----------


## pt3

Πάντως τη λογική ότι αν καταναλωτές υπομείνουν κακές και ακριβές υπηρεσίες (τα 10€ για dial up είναι πολύ ακριβά) τα πράγματα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες θα φτιάξουν δεν μπορώ να την καταλάβω με τιποτα, και μαλιστα θεωρείται οτι αυτή είναι σωστή  καταναλωτική συμπεριφορά ;;;;

Πραγματικά μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατι πειστευετε οτι κάποιος (πχ η forthnet) θα προσπαθήσει να βελτιωθεί αν γνωρίζει οτι οι καταναλωτές έχοθν άλλα κριτηρια ;;;;

Πιστεύετε οτι οι χειρότεροι θα γίνουν καλύτεροι μονο και μονο επειδή εμεις είμαστε καλοί και τους ανεχόμαστε ;;;;;;;

----------


## matrix1

> Ότι κι αν θέλουμε στο τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών δε πρόκειται να συμβεί εάν δε το απαιτήσουμε με τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις.  Ξεκινώντας απο τις αρμόδιες αρχές (βλ. ΕΕΤΤ) εώς τη κάθε εταιρεία.  Και πάλι, δύσκολα τα πράγματα 
> 
> Επίσης, δεν τίθεται θέμα μονοπωλίου πλέον.  Ίσως ολιγοπωλίου.
> Υπάρχουν κραυγαλέα θέματα αξιοπιστίας όσων εμπλέκονται στο χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών και προστασίας των καταναλωτών.
> 
> Προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι χάθηκε η μπάλα απο την ΕΕΤΤ και..  έρχεται "over-regulation" και αυτό σημαίνει προβληματική ανάπτυξη πολλές φορές.  Δεν καταφέρανε να δημιουργήσουν ένα σωστό περιβάλλον και τώρα θα πληρώσουμε εμείς οι καταναλωτές τα σπασμένα.
> 
> Αυτά μας αξίζουν, αυτά έχουμε στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής


Ο καθενας μας πρεπει να κανει ο,τι μπορει απο τη στιγμη βεβαια που καταλαβαινει.
Εχουμε καποια χαρτια στα χερια μας. Δινουμε την ψηφο μας, δινουμε τα χρηματα μας, δινουμε τις μουντζες μας. Αλοιμονο αν μοιρολατρισουμε και αφησουμε να κανουν αλλοι αυτα που πρεπει να κανουμε εμεις.

Ολιγοπωλιο = μονοπωλιο
Οταν ολοι λχ θα πουλανε τις ντοματες 2 ευρω οντας συνεννοημενοι εχει διαφορα απο το αν ηταν μονο ενας ο  πωλητης; (Εγω δεν θα παρω ντοματα μεχρι να φτασει 50 λεπτα. Αν ομως εσυ τις παρεις, καις και τους υπολοιπους. Η ντοματα ηταν παραδειγμα, δεν ειναι ολογοπωλιακο προιον) 
Εχουν συμφωνησει να μοιραζονται την πιτα αφου δεν μπορει ο ενας να εξαφανισει τον αλλον. Οσους μπορεσουν και οσους θελουν θα τους φανε, οσους οχι, θα διαχειριζονται μαζι το "συστημα".
Βλεπουμε τα τοσα καρτελ τριγυρω μας.


Ετσι ειναι, *εχουμε ο,τι μας αξιζει*...

----------


## ubuntubu

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		καλα για πολυ γελια το  videaki 
> ακουστε πως λεει το Λ
> αα
> και απο τι φαινεται αυτα που λεει τα διαβαζει απο κατω




Off Topic


		Η καταγωγή της είναι λίγο πιο πάνω απο σένα (Διδυμότειχο)  :Wink:

----------


## PcLawyer

> Ο πιστωτής είναι ελεύθερος να επιλέξει τον τρόπο απαίτησης των οφειλομένων. Πάγια αρχή του εμπορικού δικαίου, να την έχετε υπ' όψιν όταν σας χρωστάνε ή *κυρίως όταν χρωστάτε* χρήματα.


Αυτήν την άποψη εξέφρασα και γω σε προηγούμενο post μου,όμως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση - καθώς τα πράγματα είναι πιο περίπλοκα, αφού ο ΟΤΕ εκτός από "ιδιοκτήτης" του δικτύου,είναι και ανταγωνιστική εταιρεία της Altec - δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει το νομικό πλαίσιο ώστε να μην του δίνεται η δυνατότητα να κατεβάσει διακόπτες (και να πλήξει την φήμη της ανταγωνιστικής εταιρείας), αλλά να επίλέξει κάποιον άλλο δρόμο διεκδίκησης των οφειλομένων? 

Και να είστε σίγουροι/ες ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι εύκολοι τρόποι να διεκδικήσει τα χρήματά του (σας το λέω γιατί ασχολούμαι με το "άθλημα"). Αν έχει ανεξόφλητα τιμολόγια,θα μπορούσε μέσα σε μια βδομάδα να βγάλει μια διαταγή πληρωμής και σε δυο βδομάδες να πάει και κάνει μια ωραία κατάσχεση κινητών και ακινήτων της Altec...Αντ' αυτού επέλεξε να κατεβάσει διακόπτες και να πετύχει "δύο σε ένα"...Και ποιός να τον σταματήσει,όταν δεν υπάρχει το νομικό πλαίσιο που να του το απαγορεύει?

----------


## saint240881

> H ουσια ολου του νηματος ειναι το αν θελουμε μονοπωλιακη κατασταση στον τομεα αυτο των επικοινωνιων. (Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ να κοψει τα κυκλωματα, ασχετα αν "καλυπτεται" απο τα χρεη, σκοπο εχει την εξοντωση οσων του χαλανε τη σουπα. Και δεν λεω οτι οσοι την χαλανε ειναι αγιοι και ρομπεν των δασων, ολοι να τα μαζεψουν θελουν, ΑΕ ειναι.)
> Οσοι ειναι μετοχοι, φυσικα το θελουν.(edit : το μονοπωλιο)
> Οσοι δεν ειναι ομως καλα θα κανουν να το σκεφτουν πριν κανουν κατι που ειναι σε βαρος του συνολου των καταναλωτων και κατ' επεκταση και των ιδιων.
> Ποτε δε θα πηγαινα σε αυτη την φαση στον ΟΤΕ. Προτιμω να παω σε οποιονδηποτε "μικρο" παρα να σκυψω σαν το προβατο το κεφαλι επι σφαγη. Προτιμω ακομα και να μεινω χωρις ιντερνετ στην τελευταια. Η αντισταση οταν απειλεισαι ειναι ο μονος τροπος επιβιωσης. Και ο ανθρωπος ως νοημων οργανισμος εχει μαθει να επιβιωνει. Ο Ελληνας καταναλωτης οχι, αλλα καποια στιγμη θα ξυπνησει. (Ελπιζω πριν πεθανει).
> 
> Προσωπικες μου αποψεις, δεν περιμενω να ακουσω χειροκροτηματα, το αντιθετο θα συμβει.
> 
> Καλη σας μερα...


ακριβώς αγόρι μου... ακριβώς!!

Θα κάνω και εγώ υπομονή αλλά ακόμα και αν αλλάξω, δεν πρόκειται να πάω στον πΟΤΕ με τπτ!

----------


## Producer

> Πάντως τη λογική ότι αν καταναλωτές υπομείνουν κακές και ακριβές υπηρεσίες (τα 10€ για dial up είναι πολύ ακριβά) τα πράγματα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες θα φτιάξουν δεν μπορώ να την καταλάβω με τιποτα, και μαλιστα θεωρείται οτι αυτή είναι σωστή  καταναλωτική συμπεριφορά ;;;;
> 
> Πραγματικά μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατι πειστευετε οτι κάποιος (πχ η forthnet) θα προσπαθήσει να βελτιωθεί αν γνωρίζει οτι οι καταναλωτές έχοθν άλλα κριτηρια ;;;;
> 
> Πιστεύετε οτι οι χειρότεροι θα γίνουν καλύτεροι μονο και μονο επειδή εμεις είμαστε καλοί και τους ανεχόμαστε ;;;;;;;


Σωστό αυτό που γράφεις αν και δεν διάβασα κάποιο μήνυμα σε αυτό το νήμα που να λέει το αντίθετο.  Προφανώς είναι ρητορική η ερώτηση.

Ξεκίνησα να γράφω μια πρόταση για το πως ίσως θα καλυτερεύσουν τα πράγματα και μετά σκέφτηκα ότι η Altec, μια εισηγμένη που υποχρεώνεται να εκδίδει report 3μήνου και άλλα πολλά Business Plans κλπ έφτασε σε αυτό το σημείο...  Έλεγχος μηδέν από πουθενά! (ή κάνουν όλοι τα στραβά μάτια?)

Εδώ, πριν κάποιους μήνες το Κράτος ενέκρινε το αναπτυξιακό πλάνο και έδωσε και 10mn€ απο τα δικά μας χρήματα στην Altec... Παρακολούθησε κανείς τη πορεία της επένδυσης από το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης ή το Υπουργείο Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών?  Χλωμό...

Εάν αυτά συμβαίνουν και με την "βούλα" των Υπουργείων και ΕΕΤΤ... Καλά κρασιά!




> Ο καθενας μας πρεπει να κανει ο,τι μπορει απο τη στιγμη βεβαια που καταλαβαινει.
> Εχουμε καποια χαρτια στα χερια μας. Δινουμε την ψηφο μας, δινουμε τα χρηματα μας, δινουμε τις μουντζες μας. Αλοιμονο αν μοιρολατρισουμε και αφησουμε να κανουν αλλοι αυτα που πρεπει να κανουμε εμεις.


Edit: Όχι μοιρολατρίες, εγώ μάλιστα προτρέπω όποιον ταλαιπωρείται να κάνει γενικότερα τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις (βλέπε υπογραφή μου)

----------


## citizen78

> ....να επίλέξει κάποιον άλλο δρόμο διεκδίκησης των οφειλομένων? 
> 
> Και να είστε σίγουροι/ες ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι εύκολοι τρόποι να διεκδικήσει τα χρήματά του (σας το λέω γιατί ασχολούμαι με το "άθλημα"). Αν έχει ανεξόφλητα τιμολόγια,θα μπορούσε μέσα σε μια βδομάδα να βγάλει μια διαταγή πληρωμής και σε δυο βδομάδες να πάει και κάνει μια ωραία κατάσχεση κινητών και ακινήτων της Altec...


Mπρρρ... Σε ωραίο "αθλημα" αγωνίζεσαι ....  :Laughing: 
Αλλα μαλλον , παιζεις στην (ας πουμε) "Β' εθνική" , με ιδιώτες ή μικρά μαγαζακια ...

Στην  "Α' εθνική" με αυτα δεν κανεις τιποτα γιατί εχουν λαβει τα μετρα τους ....

Τα κτιρια - ακινητα κλπ συνηθως είναι υποθηκευμένα ή εχουν παρομοιες δεσμευσεις που αποκλειουν τη κατασχεση. Τα μηχανήματα είναι με leasing ή χρησιδάνεια. Ακόμα και το λοπο εξοπλισμό εχουν βάλει νωρίτρα ενα "δικό τους" εικονικό πιστωτη να κάνει πρωτος "κατασχεση"... 

Οπότε ο πιστωτής μένει με τη διαταγή πληρωμής στο χέρι

Καπως ετσι χάνουν οι εργαζόμενοι τα απλήρωτα δεδουλευμένα τους (αν και με το νόμο προηγούνται) οταν η εταιρεία πάει για φούντο

----------


## PcLawyer

> Αλλα μαλλον , παιζεις στη Β' εθνική , με ιδιώτες ή μικρά μαγαζακια ...
> 
> Στη Α' εθνική με αυτα δεν κανεις τιποτα γιατί εχουν λαβει τα μετρα τους ....
> 
> Τα κτιρια - ακινητα κλπ συνηθως είναι υποθηκευμένα ή εχουν παρομοιες δεσμευσεις που αποκλειουν τη κατασχεση. Τα μηχανήματα είναι με leasing ή χρησιδάνεια. Ακόμα και το λοπο εξοπλισμό εχουν βάλει νωρίτρα ενα "δικό τους" εικονικό πιστωτη να κάνει πρωτος "κατασχεση"... 
> 
> Οπότε ο πιστωτής μένει με τη διαταγή πληρωμής στο χέρι
> 
> Καπως ετσι χάνουν οι εργαζόμενοι και απλήρωτα δεδουλευμένα τους (αν και με το νόμο προηγούνται) οταν η εταιρεία πάει για φούντο


Να υποθέσω ότι ξέρεις από Α' εθνική...Μάλλον τα ξέρεις λειψά όμως...Η υποθήκη δεν αποκλείει την κατάσχεση αγαπητέ,είναι εμπράγματη ασφάλεια (που σημαίνει ότι σε περίπτωση πλειστηριασμού προηγείται η ικανοποίηση του ενεχυρούχου δανειστή από το εκπλειστηρίασμα).Όσον αφορά για το leasing και τους "εικονικούς" πιστωτές,φαντάζομαι ότι απλά τα υποθέτεις στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση - εκτός αν είσαι στέλεχος της Altec...  

Να μην μπούμε σε νομικές αναλύσεις όμως και κουράζουμε τον κόσμο.Άλλο ήταν το νόημα όσων έγραψα: ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει νομικό πλαίσιο που να αποτρέπει τον "διαχειριστή" δικτύου να προβαίνει σε ανταγωνιστικές κινήσεις,αλλά να επιλέγει άλλους δρόμους ικανοποίησής του

----------


## citizen78

> Να υποθέσω ότι ξέρεις από Α' εθνική...


Οχι , δεν ξερω, αλλά εχω δουλέψει σε  εταιρείες "α' εθνικής" και εχω απλά εμπειρίες. Καποιες πολύ πικρές (σαν εργαζόμενος).




> Μάλλον τα ξέρεις λειψά όμως...


Συμφωνώ ...





> Η υποθήκη δεν αποκλείει την κατάσχεση αγαπητέ,είναι εμπράγματη ασφάλεια (που σημαίνει ότι σε περίπτωση πλειστηριασμού προηγείται η ικανοποίηση του ενεχυρούχου δανειστή από το εκπλειστηρίασμα)


Γραφεις του ενεχειρου δανειστή - αλλα θα επρεπε να πεις ενέχυρων δανειστών. Μπαίνουν με τη σειρα και πληρώνονται κατα σειρα. Συνήθως (οταν μαλιστα η εταιρεία εχει ταμειακές δυσχερειες) καλυπτεται ολη η αξια με 2-3 τραπεζικα δάνειια.Για εργαζόμενους και  υπόλοιπους πιστωτες δεν μενει δραχμη. 





> Όσον αφορά για το leasing και τους "εικονικούς" πιστωτές,φαντάζομαι ότι απλά τα υποθέτεις στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση - εκτός αν είσαι στέλεχος της Altec...


Οχι (ευτυχως) δεν εργαζομαι στην Αltec Telecoms , όντως απλά υποθετω - αλλα νομιζω οτι η υποθεση είναι αρκετα βάσιμη - ετσι δεν είναι;




> Να μην μπούμε σε νομικές αναλύσεις όμως και κουράζουμε τον κόσμο.


Δεν ειμαι νομικός - και να ηθελα δεν με παίρνει... 




> Άλλο ήταν το νόημα όσων έγραψα: ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει νομικό πλαίσιο που να αποτρέπει τον "διαχειριστή" δικτύου να προβαίνει σε ανταγωνιστικές κινήσεις,αλλά να επιλέγει άλλους δρόμους ικανοποίησής του


Σε νόμιμες ανταγωνιστικές κινησεις , φυσικα και δικαιουται να προβαίνει. Σε καταχρηστικές λογω δεσποζουσας θεσης υπάρχει ήδη νομικό πλαισιο. Φυσικα συμφωνώ να διευρυνθει και να εμπλουτιστεί. Για παρανομες , δεν εχει νόημα τετοια συζήτηση - αφου ήδη είναι παράνομες τι να πουμε ; να γινουν "παρανομότερες" ;

*YΓ. Αυτό το "Β' εθνική" τωρα που το ξαναδιαβασα , ηχεί υποτιμητικά και προσβλητικά. Δεν το εννουσα ετσι... (ισως επρεπε να αποφύγω παρομοιωση τετοιου είδους. Διευκρινίζω λοιπον , και ζητώ ειλικρινα συγγνωμη*

ΥΥΓ.1.  Διορθωσα καπως το post , ωστε να είναι λιγότερο παρεξηγήσιμο (ελπιζω)
ΥΥΓ.2   Ιδεολογιικα θα μου ήταν απαραδεκτο να ξεχωρίζω κατηγορίες νομικών παραστατών - θα συνεπαγόταν και δύο κατηγορίες διαδίκων.

----------


## maik

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινουν καποιοι ειναι οτι η Altec χρωσταει και ο πιστωτης ζηταει τα λεφτα του πισω επιτακτκα.
Αν υποθεσουμε οτι δεν ηταν πιστωτης ο ΟΤΕ αλλα η εταιρεια που πουλησε τον τεχνικο εξοπλισμο στην Altec.  Συμφωνα λοιπον με τους νομικους εδω μεσα θα μπορουσε καλιστα να κανει μια κατασχεση των μηχανηματων ή/και των εγκαταστασεων. Το ιδιο αποτελεσμα δεν θα ειχαμε πανω κατω;

----------


## Producer

> Τα κτιρια - ακινητα κλπ συνηθως είναι υποθηκευμένα ή εχουν παρομοιες δεσμευσεις που αποκλειουν τη κατασχεση.





> Η υποθήκη δεν αποκλείει την κατάσχεση αγαπητέ,είναι εμπράγματη ασφάλεια (που σημαίνει ότι σε περίπτωση πλειστηριασμού προηγείται η ικανοποίηση του ενεχυρούχου δανειστή από το εκπλειστηρίασμα).


Απλά, μερικά στοιχεία απο το Ετήσιο Δελτίο χρήσης της Altec (στοιχεία ομίλου για το 2007):

Δάνεια και αποπληρωμές:
Μέχρι 1 έτος: 63.951.343 € (Βραχ/σμες υποχρεώσεις)
Από 2 έως και 5 έτη: 30.182.738 € (Μακρ/σμες υποχρεώσεις)
Πάνω από 5 έτη: 37.202.262 € (Μακρ/σμες υποχρεώσεις)
Σύνολο: 131.336.343 €




> Επί των παγίων και των άλλων περιουσιακών στοιχείων του Ομίλου υπάρχουν προσημειώσεις συνολικού ποσού € 62.000.000 προς εξασφάλιση των ανωτέρω μακροπρόθεσμων τραπεζικών υποχρεώσεων.


Δεν υπάρχει αναφορά σε εγγυήσεις/προσημειώσεις κλπ για τις βραχυπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις, αν και προφανώς θα υπάρχουν.

----------


## jtsop

Η κυρά Έβανσ δεν είχε πει οτι 384 είναι αρκετά για την Ελλάδα, ήδη από την εποχή που ήταν στον ΟΤΕ; Ε, με το που πήγε στην Ατεκ το εφάρμοσε!

----------


## citizen78

> Η κυρά Έβανσ δεν είχε πει οτι 384 είναι αρκετά για την Ελλάδα, ήδη από την εποχή που ήταν στον ΟΤΕ; Ε, με το που πήγε στην Ατεκ το εφάρμοσε!


  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## tsek0s

το σημερινο test μου:

----------


## Giama

Ίδιο με το χθεσινό και το προχθεσινό κλπ. κλπ. δηλαδή.

----------


## Orkus

> μέσα στα 1.313 posts (μέχρι τώρα)έχει ζητηθεί αρκετές φορές κάποιο πρότυπο για καταγγελία και απαίτηση αποζημιώσεως για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση! αν έχει κάποιος ας το αναρτήσει


μήπως λες κάτι τέτοιο?

ΑΙΤΗΣΗ
( ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟΥ-ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑΣ )
Ονοματεπώνυμο………………………………………………….
Οδός…………………………Αριθ…...Πόλη……………………
Τηλέφωνο……………………………./.…………………………
Φαξ…………………….e-mail…………………………………..

   ΠΡΟΣ

Επωνυμία Παρόχου/Εταιρίας…………..………………………..
Οδός…………………………Αριθ……Πόλη…………………..
Τηλέφωνο………………….......Φαξ…………………………….
e-mail……………………………………………………………..

Ιστορικό
Είμαι  κάτοχος της τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης με  αρ……………………………….……..
Επειδή……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..…………………………………………. …………………………………………………………………………………………....…………………………………………………………………………………………
…………………………………………………………….………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..Με την παρούσα   ΖΗΤΩ: 
1. Την ΑΜΕΣΗ αποκατάσταση της σωστής λειτουργίας της σύνδεσης
2. Την  διαγραφή των φερόμενων ποσών (λογαριασμών, τελών κλπ) για το διάστημα που παρέχετε πλημμελώς τις υπηρεσίες σας 
3. Την καταβολή αποζημίωσης για την ζημία που υφίσταμαι από την πλημμελή παροχή των υπηρεσιών σας.
Με ρητή επιφύλαξη για κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμά  μου.                                                                                                             

Κοινοποίηση: 
  1. Ε.Κ.ΠΟΙ.ΖΩ.
     Φαξ: 210 3300591, e-mail: info@ekpizo.gr
  2. Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης, Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή
      Φαξ: 210 3842642, e-mail: info@efpolis.gr
  3. Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων
     Φαξ: 210 6105049, e-mail: info@eett.gr 

 ΗΜ/ΝΙΑ………………


                                   Ο/Η  ΑΙΤ………                                                                 
 :RTFM: 

ΥΓ Οσο για την "άμεση" πολύ αμφιβάλω πια...

----------


## jap

> μήπως λες κάτι τέτοιο?


Μπράβο στο φίλο Orkus!!!  :One thumb up:   Σε μορφή Word DOC εδώ 

Νομίζω τα καλύπτει όλα. Ετοιμάζω από Τρίτη μία για Altec και μία για Lannet. Θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε κάτι και για αποζημίωση για όσες κλήσεις δρομολογήθηκαν μέσω 1777.

----------


## karavagos

> Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινουν καποιοι ειναι οτι η Altec χρωσταει και ο πιστωτης ζηταει τα λεφτα του πισω επιτακτκα.
> Αν υποθεσουμε οτι δεν ηταν πιστωτης ο ΟΤΕ αλλα η εταιρεια που πουλησε τον τεχνικο εξοπλισμο στην Altec.  Συμφωνα λοιπον με τους νομικους εδω μεσα θα μπορουσε καλιστα να κανει μια κατασχεση των μηχανηματων ή/και των εγκαταστασεων. Το ιδιο αποτελεσμα δεν θα ειχαμε πανω κατω;


Δυστυχώς και άλλες εταιρίες έκοψαν την παροχή "υπηρεσιών" προς την Altec τις τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## tsek0s

δηλαδη την δευτερα θα ειναι ολα οκ ή @@?

----------


## citizen78

> δηλαδη την δευτερα θα ειναι ολα οκ ή @@?


@@ ....

----------


## papail

> δηλαδη την δευτερα θα ειναι ολα οκ ή @@?


Αυτό το συμπέρασμα από που το έβγαλες;

Σε πήρε τηλέφωνο η ΕΒΑΝΣ;

----------


## panteraz

@@ :P το πιο πιθανό.. Αλήθεια έχει κανείς ελπίδα ότι η ΆΛΤΕΚ θα την βγάλει καθαρή; Εγώ έχασα πάσα ελπίδα και το πήρα απόφαση ότι για 25-30 μέρες ακόμα θα σέρνομαι...

----------


## kostas2000RADIO

> δηλαδη την δευτερα θα ειναι ολα οκ ή @@?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Dwarf:

----------


## Vassilis91

Γεια σε όλους.Πότε προβλέπετε η Altec να τελειώσει αυτήν την υπόθεση ? Ούτε msn δν μπορώ να μπω....Με πετάει.'Ελεος δηλαδη... 

Σημερινό speedtest

download:375
upload:226

----------


## leventopaido

Την Έβανς μπορείτε να την λέτε και "Σουλα" γιατί έτσι την φώναζαν στην προηγούμενη εταιρία που εργάζοταν.

----------


## kostas2000RADIO

ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΜΑΣ  ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ   ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΜΑΣ  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		καλα για πολυ γελια το videaki 
> ακουστε πως λεει το Λ
> αα
> και απο τι φαινεται αυτα που λεει τα διαβαζει απο κατω


 
εαν γνωριζα οτι ειναι φτυστη η Θωδη στο λουκ και στην ομιλια, δεν θα χα παρει ποτε το τζετπακ...

 :Evil:

----------


## coroneus

Εγώ έχω φοιτητικό ALTEC και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα... προφανώς επειδή η κίνηση δρομολογείται από άλλα δίκτυα. Με πήραν όμως τηλέφωνο από την ALTEC να μου πουν ότι δεν δικαιούμαι άλλο μετά τον Σεπτέμβριο και άν θέλω να το κάνω αορίστου χρόνου στα 1024 με 13,99. Τους είπα θα το σκεφτώ....

Με τα προβλήματα που έχουν πήγα και πήρα Forthnet ADSL με την προσφορά των 5 ευρώ για τους πρώτους 6 μηνες, στα 24Mbps στο ιδιόκτητο τους... Στον ΟΤΕ δεν ήθελα να δώσω παραπάνω λεφτά εκτός από το πάγιο που παίρνει ήδη... Ημουν και είμαι υπέρ των εναλλακτικών...

----------


## Πύρρος

> Προσωπικά και εγώ συμφωνώ, αλλά πες το στις εταιρίες που έχουν ΑΛΤΕΚ, πόσο τους στοιχίζει μια μέρα χωρίς εμαιλ και διαδίκτυο.
> 
> Πες τους να αποκτήσουν καταναλωτική συνείδηση.


€5, όσο κάνει μια netkey από το περίπτερο

----------


## pt3

Αλλη αποψη που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα έπρεπε να κανει ενεργειες μεσω κατασχέσεων κλπ, (που είναι αρκετα πιθανον να τις κάνει αν υπάρχει αντικείμενο) και να συνεχίσει να πιστώνει τον οφειλέτη που του κάνει κατασχεση.

Εχει γινει πουθενά αυτό ;;;

----------


## SfH

> Προσωπικά και εγώ συμφωνώ, αλλά πες το στις εταιρίες που έχουν ΑΛΤΕΚ, πόσο τους στοιχίζει μια μέρα χωρίς εμαιλ και διαδίκτυο.


Τα μισθωμένα altec δεν είναι σε τόσο αθλια κατάσταση. Απλά δεν βγαίνουν από aix και oteglobe.Τα dsl επηρεάζονται τόσο πολύ επειδή μάλλον ο οτε έχει σφίξει τις βαλβίδες των σωλήνων (γιατί το internet είναι μια σειρά από σωλήνες  :Razz:  ) προς τους bras της altec.


Πάντως στην εταιρία που εργάζομαι, είμαστε αρκετά τυχεροί, εφόσον "μετακομίσαμε" ένα "μπουρί" που εξυπηρετούσε διψήφιο αριθμό σημείων από την altec σε άλλο πάροχο στις αρχές του αυγούστου.

----------


## a66fm

> €5, όσο κάνει μια netkey από το περίπτερο


μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλό αλλά δεν είναι ειδικά αν μιλάμε για μια εταιρια που έχει τοπικά και τον μαιλ σερβερ της :Sorry:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## jap

> Πάντως στην εταιρία που εργάζομαι, είμαστε αρκετά *τυχεροί*, εφόσον "μετακομίσαμε" ένα "μπουρί" που εξυπηρετούσε διψήφιο αριθμό σημείων από την altec σε άλλο πάροχο στις αρχές του αυγούστου.


Προνοητικοί, όχι τυχεροί, μια εταιρεία να βασίζεται σε 1 μονο provider είναι λόγος απόλυσης για τον υπεύθυνο (τον οικονομικό, όχι τον τεχνικό).

----------


## vasoula78

> Δυστυχώς και άλλες εταιρίες έκοψαν την παροχή "υπηρεσιών" προς την Altec τις τελευταίες μέρες.


όπως;

τοσο καλα δλδ

----------


## yianniscan

> μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλό αλλά δεν είναι ειδικά αν μιλάμε για μια εταιρια που έχει τοπικά και τον μαιλ σερβερ της


Σιγά σιγά, θα καταλάβουν οι εγχώριοι ιδιοκτήτες εταιριών αλλά και οι sysadmin τους, ότι οι mail servers καθώς και οι applications servers, δεν πρέπει επουδενεί λόγο να βρίσκονται στο τοπικό LAN.

Οι hosted λύσεις υποστηρίζουν καλύτερα τους εκτός γραφείου χρήστες, κι επίσης δεν επιρεάζονται απ' τα σκαμπανευάσματα των ADSL συνδέσεων του γραφείου.

----------


## stl04

> Πολύ λάθος προσέγγιση.
> Μην μπλέκεις  τις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις  με το Δημόσιο.
> Δηλαδή αν κόψει ο ΟΤΕ τις Τηλεπικοινωνίες από τον ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΜΟ ή το ΙΚΑ ή το ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ , θα σημάνει ότι  _η κίνηση αυτή του ΟΤΕ είναι ουσιαστική και έχει κίνητρο την διαφάνεια, τον ανταγωνισμό και την δικαιοσύνη στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών ;
> _


Ειμαι σίγουρος ότι με αυτά τα ευάλωτα ατομα ο ΟΤΕ τριβει τα χερια του και λησμονεί τις παλιες εποχες που πληρώναμε το INTERNET χρυσό. Κουραγιο όμως ειμαστε αρκετα κοντα. Συνεχίστε να βοηθάτε το μονοπώλιο .. Μπράβο… Wunderbar !!

----------


## papail

> Ειμαι σίγουρος ότι με αυτά τα ευάλωτα ατομα ο ΟΤΕ τριβει τα χερια του και λησμονεί τις παλιες εποχες που πληρώναμε το INTERNET χρυσό. Κουραγιο όμως ειμαστε αρκετα κοντα. Συνεχίστε να βοηθάτε το μονοπώλιο .. Μπράβο… Wunderbar !!


????????????????

----------


## stl04

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως..........





> H ουσια ολου του νηματος ειναι το αν θελουμε μονοπωλιακη κατασταση στον τομεα αυτο των επικοινωνιων. (Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ να κοψει τα κυκλωματα, ασχετα αν "καλυπτεται" απο τα χρεη, σκοπο εχει την εξοντωση οσων του χαλανε τη σουπα. Και δεν λεω οτι οσοι την χαλανε ειναι αγιοι και ρομπεν των δασων, ολοι να τα μαζεψουν θελουν, ΑΕ ειναι.)
> Οσοι ειναι μετοχοι, φυσικα το θελουν.(edit : το μονοπωλιο)
> Οσοι δεν ειναι ομως καλα θα κανουν να το σκεφτουν πριν κανουν κατι που ειναι σε βαρος του συνολου των καταναλωτων και κατ' επεκταση και των ιδιων.
> Ποτε δε θα πηγαινα σε αυτη την φαση στον ΟΤΕ. Προτιμω να παω σε οποιονδηποτε "μικρο" παρα να σκυψω σαν το προβατο το κεφαλι επι σφαγη. Προτιμω ακομα και να μεινω χωρις ιντερνετ στην τελευταια. Η αντισταση οταν απειλεισαι ειναι ο μονος τροπος επιβιωσης. Και ο ανθρωπος ως νοημων οργανισμος εχει μαθει να επιβιωνει. Ο Ελληνας καταναλωτης οχι, αλλα καποια στιγμη θα ξυπνησει. (Ελπιζω πριν πεθανει).
> 
> Προσωπικες μου αποψεις, δεν περιμενω να ακουσω χειροκροτηματα, το αντιθετο θα συμβει.
> 
> Καλη σας μερα...



 :One thumb up:  Μακαρι να σκεπτοντουσαν  ολοι σαν εσενα φιλε μου. Εμπρος παιδια βοηθηστε τον ΟΤΕ να μας χρεωνει χρυσες τις υπυρεσιες του, που δεν αξίζουν και τοσα λεφτα.  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:  Παλαιοτέρα ειχα ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ειχα πεθανει στις αποσυνδεσεις με ταχυτατητα μολις 2048. Φανταζομαι τι θα γινετε στα 24.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## lewton

Πάντως η μηνιαία netkey έχει εξαφανιστεί.
Βλακεία έκανε η Forthnet, θα πουλούσε μερικές εκατοντάδες τώρα με τη φουρτούνα της Altec.

----------


## jap

> Σιγά σιγά, θα καταλάβουν οι εγχώριοι ιδιοκτήτες εταιριών αλλά και οι sysadmin τους, ότι οι mail servers καθώς και οι applications servers, δεν πρέπει επουδενεί λόγο να βρίσκονται στο τοπικό LAN.
> 
> Οι hosted λύσεις υποστηρίζουν καλύτερα τους εκτός γραφείου χρήστες, κι επίσης δεν επιρεάζονται απ' τα σκαμπανευάσματα των ADSL συνδέσεων του γραφείου.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Μακαρι να σκεπτοντουσαν  ολοι σαν εσενα φιλε μου. Εμπρος παιδια βοηθηστε τον ΟΤΕ να μας χρεωνει χρυσες τις υπυρεσιες του, που δεν αξίζουν και τοσα λεφτα.    Παλαιοτέρα ειχα ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και ειχα πεθανει στις αποσυνδεσεις με ταχυτατητα μολις 2048. Φανταζομαι τι θα γινετε στα 24.


Μα και η αλτέκ σε μεγάλο βαθμό υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ σου έδινε. Απλά δεν τις πλήρωνε. Ισως, όπως και συ, πίστευε ότι "δεν αξίζουν και τοσα λεφτα".

----------


## vspiros

> Ειμαι σίγουρος ότι με αυτά τα ευάλωτα ατομα ο ΟΤΕ τριβει τα χερια του και λησμονεί τις παλιες εποχες που πληρώναμε το INTERNET χρυσό. Κουραγιο όμως ειμαστε αρκετα κοντα. Συνεχίστε να βοηθάτε το μονοπώλιο .. Μπράβο… Wunderbar !!


Δε θέλω να δίνω τα λεφτά στο μονοπώλιο (είμαι εξάλλου ιδεολογικά αντίθετος με αυτό) *αλλά*  δε θέλω να με πιάνει και κορόιδο και ο κάθε ιδιώτης που κοιτάζει μόνο το συμφέρον του. Δεν ξέρω και εύχομαι να έχετε καλές εμπειρίες με ιδιώτες ,αλλά ότι έχω γνωρίσει από πολλούς γνωστούς και φίλους από διάφορους εναλλακτικούς με κάνει να μένω αναγκαστικά στον Ο.Τ.Ε.

Όσο για την 'Αλτεκ (επειδή είδα την συμπεριφορά υπεροψίας της έχοντας αγοράσει ένα κινητό από τις προεγγραφές της Cosmote και δύο ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές με την αντίστοιχη προσφορά ίντερνετ από εκεί ...και γι' αυτό έφυγα κιόλας ) για μένα ΄δυστυχώς ήταν προδιαγεγραμμένο τέλος.Ελπίζω μόνο να βρεθεί σύντομα λύση για τους φίλους που έχων εγκλωβιστεί εκεί  και να αποκτήσουμε κάποτε ουσιαστικές εναλλακτικές πηγές αντί για το μονοπώλιο. :Mad:

----------


## paravoid

> Σιγά σιγά, θα καταλάβουν οι εγχώριοι ιδιοκτήτες εταιριών αλλά και οι sysadmin τους, ότι οι mail servers καθώς και οι applications servers, δεν πρέπει επουδενεί λόγο να βρίσκονται στο τοπικό LAN.
> 
> Οι hosted λύσεις υποστηρίζουν καλύτερα τους εκτός γραφείου χρήστες, κι επίσης δεν επιρεάζονται απ' τα σκαμπανευάσματα των ADSL συνδέσεων του γραφείου.


Προφανώς δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ adminιλίκι σε εταιρία στην οποία οι υπάλληλοι της ανταλλάσσουν μεγαλό όγκο (σε πλήθος αλλά και μέγεθος) email μεταξύ τους.

...δηλαδή στις περισσότερες εταιρίες.

----------


## a66fm

> Σιγά σιγά, θα καταλάβουν οι εγχώριοι ιδιοκτήτες εταιριών αλλά και οι sysadmin τους, ότι οι mail servers καθώς και οι applications servers, δεν πρέπει επουδενεί λόγο να βρίσκονται στο τοπικό LAN.
> 
> Οι hosted λύσεις υποστηρίζουν καλύτερα τους εκτός γραφείου χρήστες, κι επίσης δεν επιρεάζονται απ' τα σκαμπανευάσματα των ADSL συνδέσεων του γραφείου.




Off Topic


		εξαρτάται την εφαρμογή το μεγεθος της εταιριας και το πόσο "ευαισθητα" θεωρεί τα data της
αν μιλάμε για "εταιρία" 2 ατόμων ναι πάω πάσο αλλά σκέψου τι θα έκανες με 50+χρήστες
οπότε μήν το γενικεύεις


και τέλος και off-side να έτρεχες τα πάντα το μπουρί για να συνδεθεις με τον application server το θές....και netkey "μπουρί edition" δεν είχε το περίπτερο που πήγα για τσιγάρα πρίν λιγη ώρα :Smile:

----------


## greatst

τελικά έστω και σήμερα βελτιώθηκαν οι ταχύτητες καθόλου;

----------


## yianniscan

> Προφανώς δεν έχεις κάνει ποτέ adminιλίκι σε εταιρία στην οποία οι υπάλληλοι της ανταλλάσσουν μεγαλό όγκο (σε πλήθος αλλά και μέγεθος) email μεταξύ τους.
> 
> ...δηλαδή στις περισσότερες εταιρίες.


Λύσεις υπάρχουν για όλα. Local mail server και hosted mail server, με τους χρήστες να έχουν δύο εταιρικά email accounts. Απλά στο DNS record υπάρχει διπλό MX record με διαφορετική προτεραιότητα.

Τα παραπάνω βέβαια στην περίπτωση που η υπηρεσία email είναι σημαντική. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση οι χρήστες απλά περιμένουν.





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εξαρτάται την εφαρμογή το μεγεθος της εταιριας και το πόσο "ευαισθητα" θεωρεί τα data της
> αν μιλάμε για "εταιρία" 2 ατόμων ναι πάω πάσο αλλά σκέψου τι θα έκανες με 50+χρήστες
> οπότε μήν το γενικεύεις
> 
> 
> και τέλος και off-side να έτρεχες τα πάντα το μπουρί για να συνδεθεις με τον application server το θές....και netkey "μπουρί edition" δεν είχε το περίπτερο που πήγα για τσιγάρα πρίν λιγη ώρα


Για την ευαισθησία των δεδομένων της κάθε εταιρίας δεν μου πέφτει λόγος, αλλά το trend είναι προς τις hosted εφαρμογές.

----------


## a66fm

> τελικά έστω και σήμερα βελτιώθηκαν οι ταχύτητες καθόλου;


ΟΧΙ!!!

........Auto merged post: a66fm πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για την ευαισθησία των δεδομένων της κάθε εταιρίας δεν μου πέφτει λόγος, αλλά το trend είναι προς τις hosted εφαρμογές.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  εμείς  σε αυτά ειμαστε "emo"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## greatst

> ΟΧΙ!!!
> 
>  ...


πίκρα δηλαδή ...  :Sad:

----------


## a66fm

> πίκρα δηλαδή ...


 ευτυχώς στην δική μου περίπτωση υπαρχει η πολυ καλά οργανωμένη μηχανογράφηση της οτενετ και του οτε που με την  :Twisted Evil:  ευγενική χορηγία  :Twisted Evil:  τους έχουν σώσει την ψυχική μου ηρεμία την τελευταία εβδομάδα  :Whistle:

----------


## Etozako

Ξεμπουκωσε νομιζω, πιανω 500κβ με το τεστ της forthnet, και τα site δεν εχουν τις καθυστερησεις των τελευταιων ημερων.
Αλλος?

----------


## thourios

Εδώ δεν  "ξεμπούκωσε" τίποτε. Ευτυχώς "εξυπηρετούμε" με το ξεκλείδωτο του γείτονα ώστε να παρακολουθώ τουλάχιστον το thread.

 :Evil:

----------


## MNP-10

> Πάντως η μηνιαία netkey έχει εξαφανιστεί.
> Βλακεία έκανε η Forthnet, θα πουλούσε μερικές εκατοντάδες τώρα με τη φουρτούνα της Altec.


Ως προιον παντως στο website της forthnet υπαρχει αυτη με τις ωρες... με 10 ε εχει 25+25. 





> *NetKey 10€ * Μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο internet για *25 + 25 ώρες* μέσω *PSTN/ISDN 64K/ADSL 512K*  ή για *200 +200 λεπτά* μέσω *Wi-Fi* στα *Forthnet HotSpot* ή όποιο άλλο συνδυασμό πρόσβασης εσύ θελήσεις, με βάση τις ανάγκες σου για 6 μήνες από την ενεργοποίησή της.


Μπορει ετσι να ειναι και φθηνοτερα, με την εννοια οτι χρησιμοποιεις τις 50 ωρες για κατεβασμα με 512k (αν θες να κατεβασεις κατι βαρυ) ενω χρησιμοποιεις την ALTEC για basic functionality.

Εναλλακτικα θα μπορουσε πες καποιος να φαει 3 10αρες netkey για 150 ωρες χρηση σε ενα μηνα (~5 ωρες τη μερα).

----------


## satspo

σε μενα δεν εχει διορθωθει κατι.msn δεν μπαινει,download απο rapid με 14Κ και streaming που ακου ενα ραδιοφωνο συνεχεια buffering κανει.

----------


## georgeraias

> σε μενα δεν εχει διορθωθει κατι.msn δεν μπαινει,download απο rapid με 14Κ και streaming που ακου ενα ραδιοφωνο συνεχεια buffering κανει.


επισης!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## saint240881

Off Topic


		πλάκα πλάκα ο πΟΤΕ μου δωσε χρόνο να κοιτάξω τα Offline games που ήθελα να δω τοσο καιρό αλλά δεν προλάβαινα επειδή ασχολιόμουν με τα online  :ROFL:

----------


## papail

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		πλάκα πλάκα ο πΟΤΕ μου δωσε χρόνο να κοιτάξω τα Offline games που ήθελα να δω τοσο καιρό αλλά δεν προλάβαινα επειδή ασχολιόμουν με τα online


Η ΑΛTEC φίλε μου ..η ΑΛΤΕC

----------


## brou

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εξαρτάται την εφαρμογή το μεγεθος της εταιριας και το πόσο "ευαισθητα" θεωρεί τα data της
> αν μιλάμε για "εταιρία" 2 ατόμων ναι πάω πάσο αλλά σκέψου τι θα έκανες με 50+χρήστες
> οπότε μήν το γενικεύεις




Off Topic


		 Για 50+ χρήστες με μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων, αν η λύση είναι ADSL και μάλιστα μόνο από έναν Provider,  :Clap:

----------


## ironfist

> H ουσια ολου του νηματος ειναι το αν θελουμε μονοπωλιακη κατασταση στον τομεα αυτο των επικοινωνιων. (Η κινηση του ΟΤΕ να κοψει τα κυκλωματα, ασχετα αν "καλυπτεται" απο τα χρεη, σκοπο εχει την εξοντωση οσων του χαλανε τη σουπα. Και δεν λεω οτι οσοι την χαλανε ειναι αγιοι και ρομπεν των δασων, ολοι να τα μαζεψουν θελουν, ΑΕ ειναι.)
> Οσοι ειναι μετοχοι, φυσικα το θελουν.(edit : το μονοπωλιο)
> Οσοι δεν ειναι ομως καλα θα κανουν να το σκεφτουν πριν κανουν κατι που ειναι σε βαρος του συνολου των καταναλωτων και κατ' επεκταση και των ιδιων.
> Ποτε δε θα πηγαινα σε αυτη την φαση στον ΟΤΕ. Προτιμω να παω σε οποιονδηποτε "μικρο" παρα να σκυψω σαν το προβατο το κεφαλι επι σφαγη. Προτιμω ακομα και να μεινω χωρις ιντερνετ στην τελευταια. Η αντισταση οταν απειλεισαι ειναι ο μονος τροπος επιβιωσης. Και ο ανθρωπος ως νοημων οργανισμος εχει μαθει να επιβιωνει. Ο Ελληνας καταναλωτης οχι, αλλα καποια στιγμη θα ξυπνησει. (Ελπιζω πριν πεθανει).
> 
> Προσωπικες μου αποψεις, δεν περιμενω να ακουσω χειροκροτηματα, το αντιθετο θα συμβει.
> 
> Καλη σας μερα...


Προσωπική μου άποψη, λάθος προσέγγιση.
Υπάρχει (υποτίθεται) αρμόδια αρχή που δημιουργήθηκε γι αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο. Και που κατά πολλούς (κι εγώ ένας από αυτούς) πολλές φορές υποστηρίζει τους άλλους παρόχους σε υπερβολικό βαθμό.
 Όμως απ' ο,τι φαίνεται έχει αφήσει τα πράγματα τελείως ανεξέλεγκτα και έχει βολευτεί σε ρόλο φιλοσόφου, χωρίς κανένα ουσιαστικό ρόλο στα τεκταινόμενα.
 ΔΕΝ βοηθάς τον ανταγωνισμό υποστηρίζοντας εταιρίες χωρίς υπόβαθρο, όπου οι ιδιοκτήτες τους είτε έκαναν μια πολύ ριψοκίνδυνη κίνηση που δεν τους βγήκε, είτε αποφάσισαν να κάνουν μια αρπαχτή.
 Σωστή καταναλωτική συμπεριφορά είναι να ελέγχεις πριν αγοράσεις και όχι να βασίζεσαι μόνο στην τιμή.
Να τιμάς το πορτοφόλι και τον εαυτό σου και όχι να υποτιμάς την νοημοσύνη σου, κλείνοντας τα μάτια στο προφανές και σταυρώνοντας τα δάχτυλα να μην σου λιώσουν στο πλυντήριο τα ρούχα των 2 €, να μην πάρουν φωτιά τα φωτάκια του Χριστουγεννιάτικου δέντρου με το καλώδιο κλωστή, να μην κλείσει ο πάροχος που πουλάει κάτω του κόστους.....
(Και επειδή δεν γίνεται να μετατραπούμε όλοι -και για όλα- σε Πουαρό, γι αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν οργανισμοί, ανεξάρτητες αρχές κ.τ.λ  Για να ελέγχουν και να μας πληροφορούν σε θέματα όπου οι πληροφορίες δεν είναι άμεσα αλιεύσιμες από τους κοινούς θνητούς-καταναλωτές).
Υ.Γ
  Αν εγώ ήμουν πελάτης της Αλτεκ και ήθελα να αναζητήσω ευθύνες, πρώτα στην ΕΕΤΤ θα έκανα μήνυση. Που δεν έλεγξε, που δεν παρακολούθησε, που δεν επενέβη έγκαιρα.

----------


## papail

> Προσωπική μου άποψη, λάθος προσέγγιση.
> Υπάρχει (υποτίθεται) αρμόδια αρχή που δημιουργήθηκε γι αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο. Και που κατά πολλούς (κι εγώ ένας από αυτούς) πολλές φορές υποστηρίζει τους άλλους παρόχους σε υπερβολικό βαθμό.
>  Όμως απ' ο,τι φαίνεται έχει αφήσει τα πράγματα τελείως ανεξέλεγκτα και έχει βολευτεί σε ρόλο φιλοσόφου, χωρίς κανένα ουσιαστικό ρόλο στα τεκταινόμενα.
>  ΔΕΝ βοηθάς τον ανταγωνισμό υποστηρίζοντας εταιρίες χωρίς υπόβαθρο, όπου οι ιδιοκτήτες τους είτε έκαναν μια πολύ ριψοκίνδυνη κίνηση που δεν τους βγήκε, είτε αποφάσισαν να κάνουν μια αρπαχτή.
>  Σωστή καταναλωτική συμπεριφορά είναι να ελέγχεις πριν αγοράσεις και όχι να βασίζεσαι μόνο στην τιμή.
> Να τιμάς το πορτοφόλι και τον εαυτό σου και όχι να υποτιμάς την νοημοσύνη σου, κλείνοντας τα μάτια στο προφανές και σταυρώνοντας τα δάχτυλα να μην σου λιώσουν στο πλυντήριο τα ρούχα των 2 €, να μην πάρουν φωτιά τα φωτάκια του Χριστουγεννιάτικου δέντρου με το καλώδιο κλωστή, να μην κλείσει ο πάροχος που πουλάει κάτω του κόστους.....
> (Και επειδή δεν γίνεται να μετατραπούμε όλοι -και για όλα- σε Πουαρό, γι αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν οργανισμοί, ανεξάρτητες αρχές κ.τ.λ  Για να ελέγχουν και να μας πληροφορούν σε θέματα όπου οι πληροφορίες δεν είναι άμεσα αλιεύσιμες από τους κοινούς θνητούς-καταναλωτές).
> Υ.Γ
> Αν εγώ ήμουν πελάτης της Αλτεκ και ήθελα να αναζητήσω ευθύνες, πρώτα στην ΕΕΤΤ θα έκανα μήνυση. Που δεν έλεγξε, που δεν παρακολούθησε, που δεν επενέβη έγκαιρα.


Σωστός.
Από την στιγμή μάλιστα που είχε ενημερωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ , για την κατάσταση , και υπήρχε και το προηγούμενο της LANNET.

----------


## xmperop1

> Σωστός.
> Από την στιγμή μάλιστα που είχε ενημερωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ , για την κατάσταση , και υπήρχε και το προηγούμενο της LANNET.


Μη ξεχναμε και την Τελεντομ που ο ΟΤΕ έκοβε τα κυκλώματα της και η ΕΕΤΤ έλεγε άνοιξε τα μέχρι που έκανε αίτηση πτώχευσης,και παλιότερα την Τελεπάσπορτ και την Ιντρακονεκτ.
Πόσο θα κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ τον συνήγορο τους,*εκτείθεται*.

----------


## MNP-10

Νομιζω ο ρολος της ΕΕΤΤ ειναι παρεξηγημενος. Η ΕΕΤΤ εκ των πραγματων γνωριζει οτι δε μπορει να επιζησουν ολοι αλλα δε μπορει να τους κλεισει μια ωρα αρχιτερα με το σκεπτικο οτι θα κλεισουν eventually. Δε γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα. Επισης στην επιχειρηματικοτητα το "πεφτω εξω" ειναι ενα αποδεκτο ρισκο και δε γινεται να να ποινικοποιηθει γιατι τοτε κανεις δε θα προεβαινε σε επιχειρηματικη κινηση εκτος και αν ηταν 100% σιγουρη η κερδοφορια - πραγμα αδυνατο οταν εμπλεκονται τεραστιες επενδυσεις και μικρα εως ανυπαρκτα profit margins*.


* Εδω εχει σιγουρα ρολο η ΕΕΤΤ αλλα τα θιγομενα συμφεροντα ειναι τεραστια  :Whistle:

----------


## ironfist

> Νομιζω ο ρολος της ΕΕΤΤ ειναι παρεξηγημενος. Η ΕΕΤΤ εκ των πραγματων γνωριζει οτι δε μπορει να επιζησουν ολοι αλλα δε μπορει να τους κλεισει μια ωρα αρχιτερα με το σκεπτικο οτι θα κλεισουν eventually. Δε γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα. Επισης στην επιχειρηματικοτητα το "πεφτω εξω" ειναι ενα αποδεκτο ρισκο και δε γινεται να να ποινικοποιηθει γιατι τοτε κανεις δε θα προεβαινε σε επιχειρηματικη κινηση εκτος και αν ηταν 100% σιγουρη η κερδοφορια - πραγμα αδυνατο οταν εμπλεκονται τεραστιες επενδυσεις και μικρα εως ανυπαρκτα profit margins*.
> 
> 
> * Εδω εχει σιγουρα ρολο η ΕΕΤΤ αλλα τα θιγομενα συμφεροντα ειναι τεραστια


Δεν λέμε να τους κλείσει. Αλλά να κάνει αυτό που η ίδια λέει πως είναι η αποστολή της
(από το site της) :

*Spoiler:*




			Η Αποστολή μας

Κάθε κάτοικος της Ελλάδας να μπορεί να απολαμβάνει υπηρεσίες επικοινωνίας σύγχρονες, προσιτές και ασφαλείς

Με το έργο μας:

    *
      Εξασφαλίζουμε την πρόσβαση όλων σε μεγάλο εύρος δικτύων και υπηρεσιών επικοινωνίας
    *
      Προασπίζουμε τα δικαιώματα των καταναλωτών τηλεπικοινωνιακών και ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών
    *
      Ενημερώνουμε διαρκώς τους καταναλωτές για τα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις τους
    *
      Διασφαλίζουμε την αξιοποίηση σπάνιων εθνικών πόρων, όπως είναι το φάσμα ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και οι αριθμοδοτικοί πόροι
    *
      Συμβάλλουμε στην ανάπτυξη των αγορών τηλεπικοινωνιακών και ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών, με τη διαμόρφωση ενός ρυθμιστικού περιβάλλοντος, σύμφωνου με τις αρχές του ανταγωνισμού




Υ.Γ 
Και όπως έχω ξαναπεί, αν πιστεύουν πως δεν έχουν τις αρμοδιότητες που θα ήθελαν, ας πάψουν να στρογγυλοκάθονται στις πολυθρόνες τους και ας αντιδράσουν. Θα είμαι ο πρώτος που θα τους υποστηρίξω. Για την ώρα.......  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Χορτάσαμε "καρεκλο-βολεψάκηδες" σε κάθε επίπεδο, τόσα χρόνια. Δεν το σηκώνει ο οργανισμός μου, να βλέπω εκδοχή τους και σε ανεξάρτητη αρχή.  :Mad:

----------


## MNP-10

Προσωπικα παντως δε βλεπω καποιο τροπο με τον οποιο η ΕΕΤΤ θα μπορουσε να κανει κατι για το χρηματοπιστωτικο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζει η ALTEC Telecoms  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

> Προσωπικα παντως δε βλεπω καποιο τροπο με τον οποιο η ΕΕΤΤ θα μπορουσε να κανει κατι για το χρηματοπιστωτικο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζει η ALTEC Telecoms


Τώρα τίποτα. Αν από την αρχή υπήρχε σχεδιασμός και αυστηρά χρονοδιαγράμματα για την ανάπτυξη των εναλλακτικών και την λήψη μέτρων για απόκτηση πελατειακής βάσης καθώς και παρακολούθηση των εξελίξεων, φαινόμενα σαν αυτό δεν θα είχαν εμφανιστεί. Θα έψαχναν οικονομικές λύσεις (συνεργασίες) νωρίτερα και η αγορά θα έφτανε εκεί που έτσι και αλλιώς θα πάει νωρίτερα και αναίμακτα.

----------


## ironfist

> Προσωπικα παντως δε βλεπω καποιο τροπο με τον οποιο η ΕΕΤΤ θα μπορουσε να κανει κατι για το χρηματοπιστωτικο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζει η ALTEC Telecoms


Γι αυτό φυσικά και ΔΕΝ μπορεί να κάνει κάτι.
Θα μπορούσε όμως να κάνει άλλα πράγματα για να προστατεύσει τους καταναλωτές/πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ.
 1.(Να είχε καλέσει για παράδειγμα τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη, προτού τα πράγματα φτάσουν στο απροχώρητο για να διερευνήσει προθέσεις, να προτείνει αν θες αυτό που πρότεινε τώρα, να ενημέρωνε το αρμόδιο υπουργείο.. Να έδειχνε με λίγα λόγια πως είναι ενήμερη του θέματος )
 2. Και το σημαντικότερο για μένα, να είχε απαιτήσει ουσιαστικές αρμοδιότητες, να είχε μελετήσει τον νόμο και να πρότεινε ρυθμίσεις,βελτιώσεις του κ.ο.κ που θα έθεταν σοβαρούς κανόνες στην αγορά και δεν θα επέτρεπαν φαινόμενα σαν αυτό που συζητάμε τώρα.
Και αν δεν γίνονταν δεκτά τα αιτήματα τους να έπαιρναν το καπελάκι τους και να έφευγαν.
Και όχι να μου διαφημίζει πίνακες ποιότητας από τους οποίους κανέναν σημαντικό δεν έχει δημοσιοποιήσει ακόμη.... :Whistle: 
(Για να ξέρουμε ποιον να κατηγορήσουμε στην τελική).  :Smile: 
Όσο η ΕΕΤΤ αυτοπροβάλεται όπως αυτοπροβάλεται εγώ σε αυτήν θα τα "χώνω"
(όχι πως τα αρμόδια υπουργεία δεν έχουν εν γένει ευθύνες για το πως λειτουργεί η αγορά...) 
 (ήθελα να 'ξερα, στις άλλες χώρες έτσι ξεκρέμαστοι μένουν οι πελάτες σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις);  :Thinking:

----------


## MNP-10

> Τώρα τίποτα. Αν από την αρχή υπήρχε σχεδιασμός και αυστηρά χρονοδιαγράμματα για την ανάπτυξη των εναλλακτικών και την λήψη μέτρων για απόκτηση πελατειακής βάσης καθώς και παρακολούθηση των εξελίξεων, φαινόμενα σαν αυτό δεν θα είχαν εμφανιστεί. Θα έψαχναν οικονομικές λύσεις (συνεργασίες) νωρίτερα και η αγορά θα έφτανε εκεί που έτσι και αλλιώς θα πάει νωρίτερα και αναίμακτα.


Ο καπιταλισμος θεωρει οτι οι επιχειρησεις δρουν ορθολογικα επιδιωκοντας το συμφερον τους και αρα ο σχεδιασμος της δημ. διοικησης και των ελεγκτικων μηχανισμων σε καπιταλιστικες χωρες συνηθως βασιζονται στον περιορισμο των "αχορταγων" (βλ. μονοπωλιακες / ολιγοπωλιακες τακτικες) που δρουν υπερ του δεοντος ορθολογικα για τα συμφεροντα τους (με παραλληλα αρνητικα αποτελεσματα για το καλο του συνολου). 

Το σεναριο που λεει οτι οι εταιριες δε τη παλευουν ωστε να αναπτυχθουν ορθολογικα, δε το ειχαν προβλεψει. Ή μαλλον το συστημα το εχει προβλεψει με την παραδοχη οτι αμα εισαι σκραπας θα σε φαει η μαρμαγκα.

Γενικα παντως η ΕΕΤΤ δε θα μπορουσε να βαλει ουτε χρονοδιαγραμματα, ουτε να υποχρεωσει παροχους σε συνεργασια. Αυτα ειναι αυτονοητα πραγματα που επρεπε οι παροχοι να κανουν μονοι τους. Εφοσον δεν εχουν την στοιχειωδη αντιληψη να καταλαβουν που βαδιζουν, υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα.

Η ΕΕΤΤ θα μπορουσε να βοηθησει με την _πραγματικη_ κοστοστρεφεια των αγορων διασυνδεσης / τερματισμου, συστασεις εξορθολογισμου, τηρηση του ρυθμιστικου πλαισιου (η μη τηρηση δημιουργει προβληματα και επιβαρυνει τους εναλλακτικους με πολλαπλασιους υπαλληλους) κτλ κτλ - δλδ πραγματα εντος αρμοδιοτητων της.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό mnp-10. Λέω ότι αν είχε κάνει τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, οι εναλλακτικοί θα είχαν πάρει διαφορετικό δρόμο. Είχε καλλιεργηθεί κλίμα απόλυτης προστασίας από όλους τους πιθανούς κινδύνους.

Δεν γίνεται το παπουτσάδικο στην γωνία να πρέπει να πάρει άδεια για να πουλήσει κάτω του κόστους (πχ για διάλυση) και μια μεγάλη εταιρεία να πουλάει όσο χαμηλά θέλει, για όσο καιρό θέλει. Να δεχτώ να επιτρέψει να πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους για να αποκτήσουν μια βάση, αλλά μόνο με σφικτά χρονοδιαγράμματα και με έλεγχο των υπολοίπων. Και είναι μέσα στις αρμοδιότητες της τέτοια μέτρα.

----------


## Producer

> Η ΕΕΤΤ θα μπορουσε να βοηθησει με την _πραγματικη_ κοστοστρεφεια των αγορων διασυνδεσης / τερματισμου, συστασεις εξορθολογισμου, τηρηση του ρυθμιστικου πλαισιου (η μη τηρηση δημιουργει προβληματα και επιβαρυνει τους εναλλακτικους με πολλαπλασιους υπαλληλους) κτλ κτλ - δλδ πραγματα εντος αρμοδιοτητων της.


Σωστά όλα αυτά, αλλά...

Εφόσον ρυθμίζει μια τόσο κρίσιμη αγορά, θα πρέπει να παρακολουθεί πιο στενά και το πως λειτουργούν οι πάροχοι που η ίδια έχει αδειοδοτήσει...

Απο τα ποιοτικά κριτήρια μέχρι θέματα προστασίας του καταναλωτή ίσως.  (ίσως αυτό είναι over-regulation όμως...)

Τα προβλήματα αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού φαίνεται ότι αφορούν μόνο τον ΟΤΕ σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ... Δεν είδα να μπεί πρόστιμο γιατί η Altec πούλαγε κάτω του κόστους για τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα... Μη ξεχνάμε ότι είναι ταυτόχρονα και η Επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες (όχι μόνο η ρυθμιστική αρχή).

Και αυτά τα πρόστιμα (καταστολή) δεν μπορούν να έχουν τα άμεσα αποτελέσματα που χρειάζεται ο καταναλωτής (=ο καλύτερος κριτής και αυτός που αποφασίζει τελικά).

Εκτός απο όλα τα παραπάνω, πρέπει να μας δώσει άμεσα τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία για να επιλέγουμε τους κάλλιστους ή να μαυρίζουμε τους χείριστους που παραπαίουν...

Απο την άλλη, φωνάζει για το λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό του ΟΤΕ (wholesale-retail) και "εγκρίνει" πριν λίγο καιρό τη συγχώνευση ΟΤΕ + ΟΤΕnet... Τι συμβαίνει?  :Razz:   Μήπως είναι αδύναμη και τη καπελώνουν τα Υπουργεία?  Να βγεί και να φωνάξει τότε για να δυναμώσει!

Εγώ πάντως δεν μπορώ να συνειδητοποιήσω το πώς αφήνουν ανεξέλεγκτους διάφορους στο νευραλγικό χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών... Εκεί *βασίζεται η οικονομία του μέλλοντος*!  Εάν τα κάνουν μούτι κι εκεί, θα έχουμε τεράστιο πρόβλημα!

----------


## maik

> Η ΕΕΤΤ θα μπορουσε να βοηθησει με την _πραγματικη_ κοστοστρεφεια των αγορων διασυνδεσης / τερματισμου, συστασεις εξορθολογισμου, τηρηση του ρυθμιστικου πλαισιου (η μη τηρηση δημιουργει προβληματα και επιβαρυνει τους εναλλακτικους με πολλαπλασιους υπαλληλους) κτλ κτλ - δλδ πραγματα εντος αρμοδιοτητων της.


Οταν καποιος πουλαει συστηματικα κατω του κοστους ειναι νομοτελεια οτι θα βαρεσει κανονι. Ουτε πτυχια θελει για να το ξερεις αυτο ουτε καθηγητικες εδρες. Η ΕΕΤΤ τι εκανε λοιπον;
Στην μια περιπτωση (teledom) υποχρεωνε τον ΟΤΕ να συνεχισει να δινει κυκλωματα μεχρι που δεν πηγαινε αλλο πια. 
Στην δευτερη περιπτωση (Altec) κανει πως δεν βλεπει και επεμβαινει με μια διευθετηση για τα ματια του κοσμου.

Η επικληση της κοστοστρεφειας ειναι αστοχη διοτι η τιμη ειναι ιδια για ολους. Οι σωστοι επιβιωνουν και κανουν σωστες επενδυσεις αναπτυσοντας την αγορα γενικα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό mnp-10. Λέω ότι αν είχε κάνει τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, οι εναλλακτικοί θα είχαν πάρει διαφορετικό δρόμο. Είχε καλλιεργηθεί κλίμα απόλυτης προστασίας από όλους τους πιθανούς κινδύνους.
> 
> Δεν γίνεται το παπουτσάδικο στην γωνία να πρέπει να πάρει άδεια για να πουλήσει κάτω του κόστους (πχ για διάλυση) και μια μεγάλη εταιρεία να πουλάει όσο χαμηλά θέλει, για όσο καιρό θέλει. Να δεχτώ να επιτρέψει να πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους για να αποκτήσουν μια βάση, αλλά μόνο με σφικτά χρονοδιαγράμματα και με έλεγχο των υπολοίπων. Και είναι μέσα στις αρμοδιότητες της τέτοια μέτρα.


Όπως σχεδόν πάντα η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση. 

Αν ρωτήσεις τους εναλλακτικούς θα σου πούνε ότι η ΕΕΤΤ είναι πιέζει όσο πρέπει τον ΟΤΕ. Αν ρωτήσεις τον ΟΤΕ θα σου πει ότι η ΕΕΤΤ κάνει πλάτες στους εναλλακτικούς. Εγώ λέω ότι απλά προσπαθεί να κάνει το καλύτερο δυνατό, με δεδομένα ότι είμαστε Έλληνες και έχει να κάνει με δυο εντελώς μα εντελώς ακραίες τοποθετήσεις.

Αν ο Λανναράς, ο Αθανασούλης ή ο Χ επιχειρηματίας έχει τάσεις αυτοκτονίας και θέλει να πουλάει κάτω του κόστους αυτό είναι πρόβλημα του και όχι της ΕΕΤΤ ή δικό μας. Αυτό είναι θέμα τον μετόχων και των τραπεζών που τους δανείζουν.

Στις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις οι μεν μέτοχοι ήταν είτε άσχετοι είτε κερδοσκόποι οπότε κακό του κεφαλιού τους. Οι δε τράπεζες σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν να καταλαβαίνουν αυτό που οι υπόλοιπες τράπεζες του κόσμου γνωρίζουν εδώ και δεκαετίες...την αξιολόγηση των επιχειρήσεων και την παρακολούθησει της πορείας αντί του εύκολου χρήματος εκ ασφαλούς όπως πίστευαν μέχρι. Κοινώς, τέτοια κανόνια λειτουργούν διορθωτικά για την αγορά γενικότερα και όχι μόνο για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες.

Ο ΟΤΕ εξάλλου είναι πολύ μεγάλος για να φέρεται σαν παιδάκι που του πήραν το παιχνίδι οπότε αφήστε την καραμέλα ότι τον αδικεί η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## emeliss

Μα δεν μπορούσε να βάλει πρόστιμο στην Altec. Αφού ποτέ δεν έλεγξε πόσο πουλάνε. Αντίθετα τέτοιες πολιτικές προωθήθηκαν από την ΕΕΤΤ.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν ο Λανναράς, ο Αθανασούλης ή ο Χ επιχειρηματίας έχει τάσεις αυτοκτονίας και θέλει να πουλάει κάτω του κόστους αυτό είναι πρόβλημα του και όχι της ΕΕΤΤ ή δικό μας. Αυτό είναι θέμα τον μετόχων και των τραπεζών που τους δανείζουν.
> ...
> Ο ΟΤΕ εξάλλου είναι πολύ μεγάλος για να φέρεται σαν παιδάκι που του πήραν το παιχνίδι οπότε αφήστε την καραμέλα ότι τον αδικεί η ΕΕΤΤ.


Κάνεις λάθος. Αν ένας επιχειρηματίας πουλάει κάτω του κόστους στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων είναι παράνομος.

Δεν λέω ότι δεν έπρεπε να δούμε τιμές κάτω του κόστους. Αλλά έπρεπε να είναι μέρος μιας  πολιτικής ενίσχυσης του ανταγωνισμού σε μια αγορά πρώην μονοπωλίου ελεγχόμενη.

Όποτε θέλω να σου μιλήσω σοβαρά πετάς και μια πρόταση σαν την τελευταία και αισθάνομαι πως μιλάω σε παιδάκι. Μάθε να διαβάζεις έξω από παρωπίδες και προκαταλήψεις. Βγάζεις συμπεράσματα από το όνομα του γραφών και όχι από τα γραφόμενα του.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εκτός απο όλα τα παραπάνω, πρέπει να μας δώσει άμεσα τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία για να επιλέγουμε τους κάλλιστους ή να μαυρίζουμε τους χείριστους που παραπαίουν...


Γίνεται μια προσπάθεια με τους συντελεστές ποιότητας, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως θα αποτύχει.

----------


## kanenas3

> Κάνεις λάθος. Αν ένας επιχειρηματίας πουλάει κάτω του κόστους στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων είναι παράνομος.
> 
> Δεν λέω ότι δεν έπρεπε να δούμε τιμές κάτω του κόστους. Αλλά έπρεπε να είναι μέρος μιας  πολιτικής ενίσχυσης του ανταγωνισμού σε μια αγορά πρώην μονοπωλίου ελεγχόμενη.


Να υποθέσω ότι γνωρίζεις και τον νόμο;;; Είναι συνταγή αυτόκτονίας όταν γίνεται πάνω από ένα διάστημα και μέχρι να επέμβει κάποιος απλά αυτός που το κάνει κλείνει. Κοινώς δε χρειάζεται επέμβασει από κανέναν.




> Όποτε θέλω να σου μιλήσω σοβαρά πετάς και μια πρόταση σαν την τελευταία και αισθάνομαι πως μιλάω σε παιδάκι. Μάθε να διαβάζεις έξω από παρωπίδες και προκαταλήψεις. Βγάζεις συμπεράσματα από το όνομα του γραφών και όχι από τα γραφόμενα του.


Δε σε υποχρέωσε κάποιος να μου απαντήσεις, οπότε αν δεν θέλεις μη το κάνεις και κυρίως μην κάνεις αυτό που κατηγορείς τους άλλους...*Κάνεις λάθος* - *Μάθε να διαβάζεις* κτλ κτλ... :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic






> Δε σε υποχρέωσε κάποιος να μου απαντήσεις, οπότε αν δεν θέλεις μη το κάνεις και κυρίως μην κάνεις αυτό που κατηγορείς τους άλλους...*Κάνεις λάθος* - *Μάθε να διαβάζεις* κτλ κτλ...


Ποιόν κατηγόρησα; Σχολίασα συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Έχει διαφορά. Καληνύχτα.

----------


## Producer

Θα "καθαρίσει" απο μόνη της η αγορά.
Δυστυχώς για την ΕΕΤΤ που θα είναι απλά θεατής...
Αυτο-ακυρώθηκε όμως με τις επιλογές της στο παρελθόν...
Επίσης, με κάθε μέρα που περνάει και η Altec δε πληρώνει ούτε καν τα 250k, η ΕΕΤΤ εκτίθεται όλο και περισσότερο λόγω της παρέμβασης που έκανε πρόσφατα...




> Το τέλος των «παράλογων» εκπτώσεων και της πολιτικής «του μεριδίου σε οποιοδήποτε κόστος», προέβλεψε χθες η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ. Μιλώντας στους αναλυτές με αφορμή την ανακοίνωση των αποτελεσμάτων β΄ τριμήνου 2008, τα στελέχη του οργανισμού εκτιμούν ότι το «μακελειό» των τιμών στο όνομα της απόκτησης μεριδίου αγοράς πλησιάζει στο τέλος του, καθώς πλέον η κατάσταση αυτή δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί. Σύμφωνα με τον γενικό διευθυντή λειτουργιών του ΟΤΕ κ. Ι. Αϊβάζη, «*η επιθετική πολιτική που άσκησαν οι εναλλακτικοί το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί*» και σύντομα «*η αγορά θα βρει την ισορροπία της*».
> 
> Σε ό,τι αφορά τα χρέη των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ είπε προς τους αναλυτές ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη πάροχοι που χρωστούν, αλλά όχι στο μέγεθος της Lannet και της Altec που απασχόλησαν πρόσφατα τη δημοσιότητα. Σύμφωνα με τον πρόεδρο του ΟΤΕ κ. Π. Βουρλούμη, ο ΟΤΕ δεν αποκλείεται να προχωρήσει σε κάποιες διαγραφές απαιτήσεων, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή το ζητούμενο από τη διοίκησή του είναι να δώσει να καταλάβουν οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι... τράπεζα. «*Είμαστε ευτυχείς που αυτό το αναγνωρίζει και η ρυθμιστική αρχή, η οποία άρχισε να χαμηλώνει το επίπεδο προστασίας των ανταγωνιστών μας*», πρόσθεσε ο κ. Βουρλούμης.


Source: Η μάχη των εκπτώσεων έφθασε στο τέλος, λέει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## Gus5000

Γιατι κανουμε ετσι ρε παιδια. Πελατες της Altec ειμαστε οχι δανειστες και κινδυνευουμε να χασουμε τα λεφτα μας. Αν δεν μπορει ας κλεισει! Σιγα το πολυ-πολυ αν αλλαξουν οσοι εχουν Altec παροχο. Αυτο βοηθαει και την υπολοιπη αγορα αφου οι πελατες της θα βοηθησουν τους αλλους παροχους οικονομικα...

----------


## kanenas3

> Θα "καθαρίσει" απο μόνη της η αγορά.
> Δυστυχώς για την ΕΕΤΤ που θα είναι απλά θεατής...
> Αυτο-ακυρώθηκε όμως με τις επιλογές της στο παρελθόν...
> Επίσης, με κάθε μέρα που περνάει και η Altec δε πληρώνει ούτε καν τα 250k, η ΕΕΤΤ εκτίθεται όλο και περισσότερο λόγω της παρέμβασης που έκανε πρόσφατα...


Ρε κόλλημα με την ΕΕΤΤ!

Οι άνθρωποι το μόνο που κάνανε είναι να δώσουν μια ευκαιρία στην Altec να επανέλθει που προφανώς ισχυρίζονταν ότι έχει τα χρήματα και θέλει μερικές μέρες για να συγκεντρώσει όλο το ποσό. Διαφορετικά δε θα έδινε την προθεσμία με αυτή τη μορφή.

Στην τελική αυτή η απόφαση δεν είναι καν αρνητική για τον ΟΤΕ καθώς το χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα της απόφασης αυτής θα ήταν η συνέχιση της απόφασης του για διακοπή και η καλύτερη η πληρωμή των χρεών.

Γιατί έγινε ρόμπα η ΕΕΤΤ;;

----------


## agrelaphon

> Ο καπιταλισμος *θεωρει* οτι οι επιχειρησεις δρουν ορθολογικα επιδιωκοντας το συμφερον τους και αρα ο σχεδιασμος της δημ. διοικησης και των ελεγκτικων μηχανισμων σε καπιταλιστικες χωρες συνηθως βασιζονται στον περιορισμο των "αχορταγων" (βλ. μονοπωλιακες / ολιγοπωλιακες τακτικες) που δρουν υπερ του δεοντος ορθολογικα για τα συμφεροντα τους (με παραλληλα αρνητικα αποτελεσματα για το καλο του συνολου). 
> ...


Bλέπεις μόνο τη μία πλευρά του νομίσματος. Ο καπιταλισμός δεν θεωρεί τίποτα. Αν αφήσεις πίσω τις θεωρίες θα δεις οτι στην Αμερική π.χ. υπάρχουν αυστηροί μηχανισμοί ελέγχου και για μεγάλους και για μικρούς. Δεν υπάρχει ασυδοσία.

----------


## Barracuda

Άντε, λοιπόν και φεύγουμε από Αλτεκ.
Που βλέπουμε ποιοι δεν χρωστάνε στον οτε?

----------


## agrelaphon

> Ρε κόλλημα με την ΕΕΤΤ!
> 
> Οι άνθρωποι το μόνο που κάνανε είναι να δώσουν μια ευκαιρία στην Altec να επανέλθει που προφανώς ισχυρίζονταν ότι έχει τα χρήματα και θέλει μερικές μέρες για να συγκεντρώσει όλο το ποσό. Διαφορετικά δε θα έδινε την προθεσμία με αυτή τη μορφή.
> 
> Στην τελική αυτή η απόφαση δεν είναι καν αρνητική για τον ΟΤΕ καθώς το χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα της απόφασης αυτής θα ήταν η συνέχιση της απόφασης του για διακοπή και η καλύτερη η πληρωμή των χρεών.
> 
> Γιατί έγινε ρόμπα η ΕΕΤΤ;;


Γιατί κρίνονται κι αυτοί από το αποτέλεσμα, όπως όλοι.
Το κακό (για μένα) ξεκινάει από τον μη έλεγχο των πακέτων των εναλλακτικών. Εκεί έχει ευθύνη η ΕΕΤΤ (γνώμη μου πάντα  :Wink: )

----------


## Producer

> Ρε κόλλημα με την ΕΕΤΤ!
> 
> Οι άνθρωποι το μόνο που κάνανε είναι να δώσουν μια ευκαιρία στην Altec να επανέλθει που προφανώς ισχυρίζονταν ότι έχει τα χρήματα και θέλει μερικές μέρες για να συγκεντρώσει όλο το ποσό. Διαφορετικά δε θα έδινε την προθεσμία με αυτή τη μορφή.
> 
> Στην τελική αυτή η απόφαση δεν είναι καν αρνητική για τον ΟΤΕ καθώς το χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα της απόφασης αυτής θα ήταν η συνέχιση της απόφασης του για διακοπή και η καλύτερη η πληρωμή των χρεών.
> 
> Γιατί έγινε ρόμπα η ΕΕΤΤ;;


Πάλι τα ίδια... , #1068, #1071, #1074, #1095 (και βάλε...)

Μία έτσι, μια γιουβέτσι με σαλάτα απο ευχολόγια και ιμιτασιόν παρεμβάσεις εκ των υστέρων για επιδόρπιο! Άντε και πείνασα βραδιάτικα  :Smile: 

edit: Και φυσικά γιατί έχουν τεράστια ευθύνη για τα σημερινά δεδομένα σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα

----------


## emeliss

> Γιατί έγινε ρόμπα η ΕΕΤΤ;;


Γιατί φτάσαμε εδώ, σε μια αγορά άναρχη και με πελάτες να ταλαιπωρούνται μια βδομάδα.

----------


## lewton

Μου αρέσει που τα posts γύρω από το 1400 δεν είναι παρά μια επανάληψη των posts γύρω από το 1300 και από το 1200 και από το 1000 και και και.
Αφού είπαμε όλοι τη γνώμη μας, δε βαρεθήκατε ακόμα;

----------


## emeliss

Όχι...............................................................

----------


## kanenas3

> Πάλι τα ίδια... , #1068, #1071, #1074, #1095 (και βάλε...)
> 
> Μία έτσι, μια γιουβέτσι με σαλάτα απο ευχολόγια και ιμιτασιόν παρεμβάσεις εκ των υστέρων για επιδόρπιο! Άντε και πείνασα βραδιάτικα 
> 
> edit: Και φυσικά γιατί έχουν τεράστια ευθύνη για τα σημερινά δεδομένα σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα


Όλιγον άσχετα με αυτά που έγραψα...Όσο για τις αρμοδιότητες της ΕΕΤΤ τσέκαρε το site τους και μην θεωρείς ότι επειδή το λέμε εμείς σημαίνει ότι αλλάζει κάτι από αυτές.




> Γιατί φτάσαμε εδώ, σε μια αγορά άναρχη και με πελάτες να ταλαιπωρούνται μια βδομάδα.


Επιβιώσαμε από δεκαετίες ταλαιπωρίας εξαιτίας του ΟΤΕ. Μια βδομάδα δεν είναι τίποτα. Στην τελική ένα τυχοδιώκτης λιγότερος. 1-2 μένουν ακόμα και τελείωσε το αυτό το έργο. Το καλό είναι ότι οι 2 δεν είχαν ιδιόκτητο οπότε τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά για τους πελάτες τους. Τα δύσκολα θα έρθουν όταν θα σκάσει κάποιος με LLU.

----------


## Producer

> Αν τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα περιγράφει η Altec, τότε θα κερδίσει σίγουρα αποζημίωση αν μηνύσει τον ΟΤΕ.





> Μα θα πλήρωνε!
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να κάνει διακοπές αφού τα είχαν βρει για το ποσό.





> Αφού είπαμε όλοι τη γνώμη μας, δε βαρεθήκατε ακόμα;


Εσύ έστω, άλλαξες γνώμη?  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## MNP-10

> Bλέπεις μόνο τη μία πλευρά του νομίσματος. Ο καπιταλισμός δεν θεωρεί τίποτα. Αν αφήσεις πίσω τις θεωρίες θα δεις οτι στην Αμερική π.χ. υπάρχουν αυστηροί μηχανισμοί ελέγχου και για μεγάλους και για μικρούς. Δεν υπάρχει ασυδοσία.


Οκ, ας παρουμε ενα αντιστοιχο παραδειγμα: Εκλεισε ποτε η FCC παροχο πριν της ωρας του επειδη αντιμετωπιζε προβλημα στο cashflow?  :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

Off Topic





> Το καλό είναι ότι οι 2 δεν είχαν ιδιόκτητο οπότε τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά για τους πελάτες τους. Τα δύσκολα θα έρθουν όταν θα σκάσει κάποιος με LLU.


Μου αρέσει που το βλέπεις να έρχεται και παραμένεις σε εταιρία έτοιμη να φουντάρει.

----------


## no_logo

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μου αρέσει που το βλέπεις να έρχεται και παραμένεις σε εταιρία έτοιμη να φουντάρει.


θα εξαγοραστεί :Razz: 

ποιός θα είναι το θύμα όμως;

κάτι τέτοια βλέπουν οι εργαζόμενοι της και τα έχουν βάψει μαύρα, όσες υποσχέσεις και να δίνει η κυρα Σοφία

----------


## kanenas3

Off Topic





> Μου αρέσει που το βλέπεις να έρχεται και παραμένεις σε εταιρία έτοιμη να φουντάρει.


Στα 4 χρόνια που είμαι η οικονομία που έχω κάνει θα μου επέτρεπε να έχω και μια 2 γραμμή από ΟΤΕ με απ' όλα, ακόμα και τα 480' για κινητά, έτσι να κάθεται. Προβλήματα σοβαρά δεν είχα...Οπότε όταν και αν κλείσει απλά θα αλλάξω...Το μόνο που θα με ακούσεις να λέω θα είναι κρίμα και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## lewton

> θα εξαγοραστεί


Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2007 πίστευα ότι εν τέλει θα εξαγοραζόταν από κάποιον η Vivodi, αλλά από τη στιγμή που έχασε και τον τελευταίο πιθανό αγοραστή (τη Vodafone) είναι προφανές ότι δεν θα ρισκάρει κανείς να δώσει τα λεφτά που ζητάει η κυρα-Σοφία για να αποκτήσει 25.000 πελάτες LLU οι οποίοι βρίσκονται σε 2 διαφορετικά και ασύμβατα μεταξύ τους συστήματα (και ασύμβατα με το δικό του), καμιά 15ριά χιλιάδες πελάτες ADSL μέσω ΑΡΥΣ, κάμποσους πελάτες σε εταιρικά ADSL και SDSL, μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες πελάτες προεπιλογής και μια πλατφόρμα IPTV που είναι για γέλια.

Επομένως ή η κυρα-Σοφία θα μειώσει τις απαιτήσεις της και θα τη δώσει όσο αξίζει (τζάμπα  :Razz:  ) ή απλά θα την κλείσει νύχτα κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος.

Δε μπορώ να ξέρω τι από θα δύο θα γίνει, αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο τείνω προς το δεύτερο. Γιατί το χρέος της εταιρίας έχει επιβαρυνθεί ανεπανόρθωτα από τις αλλοπρόσαλλες κινήσεις που έγιναν προ αμνημονεύτων χρόνων, και κατά τη γνώμη μου τα assets της δεν αξίζουν σε καμία περίπτωση το βάρος που θα αναλάβει όποιος την πάρει.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στα 4 χρόνια που είμαι η οικονομία που έχω κάνει θα μου επέτρεπε να έχω και μια 2 γραμμή από ΟΤΕ με απ' όλα, ακόμα και τα 480' για κινητά, έτσι να κάθεται. Προβλήματα σοβαρά δεν είχα...Οπότε όταν και αν κλείσει απλά θα αλλάξω...Το μόνο που θα με ακούσεις να λέω θα είναι κρίμα και τίποτα άλλο.


Θυμίζω ότι αν κλείσει πριν προλάβεις να φύγεις χάνεις και τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου σου.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Οκ, ας παρουμε ενα αντιστοιχο παραδειγμα: Εκλεισε ποτε η FCC παροχο πριν της ωρας του επειδη αντιμετωπιζε προβλημα στο cashflow?


Το πρόβλημα στην Άλτεκ δεν ήταν το cashflow (στην αρχή τουλάχιστον) αλλά η επίτηδες συνεχιζόμενη μαύρη τρύπα της (χωρίς υπονοούμενα, please)

----------


## kanenas3

> Θυμίζω ότι αν κλείσει πριν προλάβεις να φύγεις χάνεις και τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου σου.


Αυτοί που τους έκαιγε να τον κρατήσουν μετακόμησαν! Απλά ελπίζω να μη γίνει ή να αργήσει. Ποιος άλλος πάροχος προσφέρει ένα διαφορετικό ανέκδοτο την ημέρα και μάλιστα δωρεάν;;;  :Razz:

----------


## Producer

> Οκ, ας παρουμε ενα αντιστοιχο παραδειγμα: Εκλεισε ποτε η FCC παροχο πριν της ωρας του επειδη αντιμετωπιζε προβλημα στο cashflow?


Δεν είπαμε να κλείσει πάροχο.
Λέμε να τον ελέγχει...

Δες τη περίπτωση της Globecom Inc:




> In addition, the Commission’s Enforcement Bureau has taken enforcement action against carriers for failure to make USF contributions and *failure to file annual and quarterly Worksheets*
> 
> [...] and to consumers to the extent that contributors pass-through their contribution assessments to end users, affording delinquent contributors an unfair competitive advantage over contributors that make payments on a timely basis


See, e.g., Globcom, Inc. d/b/a Globcom Global Communications, Order of Forfeiture, 21 FCC Rcd 4710 (2006);




> There was evidence that Kofman had spent two years using Globcom’s assets to finance the construction of a *nightclub*. Kofman also used Globcom’s funds to pay for his personal expenses. He used Globcom’s money to purchase a condominium, to pay his property taxes, and to pay his personal credit card bills. He used more than $1 million to pay for his personal expenses.
> 
> Globcom ceased its business operations when it received a demand for payment of the debt owed to Verizon. Kofman alone made the decision to cease operations.


Η FCC ήταν η πρώτη που ξεσκέπασε το σκάνδαλο το 2006/7.  Ανακοίνωσε επίσημα ότι η εταιρεία δεν παρέδωσε τα περιοδικά οικονομικά στοιχεία που έπρεπε στην επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού του FCC.
Μετά, ξεκίνησαν όλοι να τραβάνε στα δικαστήρια την Globecom (Ιούνιος 2007)....

Sources of info (aftermath)
i) http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_publi...C-07-150A1.pdf
ii) http://www.judicialview.com/index.ph...teg=8&post=660

----------


## MNP-10

> Οκ, ας παρουμε ενα αντιστοιχο παραδειγμα: Εκλεισε ποτε η FCC παροχο πριν της ωρας του επειδη αντιμετωπιζε προβλημα στο cashflow?
> Το πρόβλημα στην Άλτεκ δεν ήταν το cashflow (στην αρχή τουλάχιστον) αλλά η επίτηδες συνεχιζόμενη μαύρη τρύπα της (χωρίς υπονοούμενα, please)


Με μαυρη τρυπα ηταν ΟΛΟΙ οι παροχοι απο τα τελη του 2005 οταν αρχισαν τα τσαμπε στο RAM απ'τη HOL και τα broadband packs και vivodi cubes και δε συμμαζευεται απο κεινο το σημειο και επειτα... Πραγματικο κοστος υπηρεσιας / εξοπλισμου / ενεργοποιησης >30Ε το μηνα και τιμολογηση απο 0 ως 19-25.  Ομως αν δεν ειχε γινει αυτο, δε θα ειχε προσιτο ιντερνετ ο ελληνας, ουτε θα ειχαμε παει απ'τις 100.000 στο 1.5 εκ adsl.

Μη ξεχναμε οτι τοτε μπηκε και η *ΟΤΕΝΕΤ* πουλωντας κατω του κοστους. Μαλιστα η τελευταια, στις δημοσιευμενες λιστες του ΟΤΕ για τους οφειλετες, ηταν η *#1*. Απο μνημης, και χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος, θυμαμαι αριθμους 16εκ+ για ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και δευτερη τη Forthnet με ~8εκ ευρω. Ειναι σε καποιο παλιο θρεντ, πρεπει να το ψαξω να το βρω.

Αν η ΕΕΤΤ επρεπε να αναλαβει δραση για κατι τετοιο, τοτε η πρωτη που θα επρεπε να ειχε κλεισει, θα ηταν η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Η οποια οχι μονο πουλαγε κατω του κοστους αλλα ειχε και συγγενικες "τσεπες" με τη μητρικη ΟΤΕ (!) - δλδ σκανδαλωδεις καταστασεις.

Η ουσια του προβληματος ειναι αυτη: Οι αλλοι αρχισαν να επιδοτουν με το σκεπτικο να παρουν μεριδιο απ'τον ΟΤΕ αλλα ο ΟΤΕ τους αδειασε μεσω του κολπο-γκροσο της μητρικης/θυγατρικης οπου επιδοτουσε λεγοντας "αλλο ΟΤΕ, αλλο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ" και το οποιο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα οι αλλοι να ανοιγουν μια τρυπα στο νερο και να επιβιωνει τελικα αυτος με τη μεγαλυτερη τσεπη (ΟΤΕ) ο οποιος τελικα απορροφησε την (προβληματικη εν συγκρισει με ολον τον υπολοιπο ομιλο) ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. 

Αν λοιπον δεν υπηρξε *εκει* καθοριστικη επεμβαση της ΕΕΤΤ (που συνετρεχε και σοβαρος λογος αντι-ανταγωνιστικης συμπεριφορας) θα υπηρχε για τους εναλλακτικους?

----------


## agrelaphon

Δεν πειράζει εδώ έχει γίνει σπορ τα κεφάλαια της εταιρίας να γίνονται κότερα
edit: για πιο πάνω πήγαινε αυτό

Μα η ΟΤΕνετ ακολουθούσε τις τιμές των εναλλακτικών. Περίμενες δηλ. ο ΟΤΕ να πει: Αααα, εντάξει, εγώ δεν πουλάω άλλο!

----------


## MNP-10

> Η FCC ήταν η πρώτη που ξεσκέπασε το σκάνδαλο το 2006/7.  Ανακοίνωσε επίσημα ότι η εταιρεία δεν παρέδωσε τα οικονομικά στοιχεία που έπρεπε στην επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού.
> Μετά, ξεκίνησαν όλοι να τραβάνε στα δικαστήρια την Globecom (Ιούνιος 2007)....


Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν νομιζω οτι εχει προβλημα παραδοσης οικονομικων στοιχειων της ALTEC ή οτι δεν εχει εικονα οτι η κατασταση ειναι προβληματικη για πλειστες εταιριες.

Θυμιζω οτι η FCC δεν καταλαβε "what hit'em" σε περιπτωσεις *κολοσσων* στυλ MCI WorldCom, μετα απο τα απανωτα multi-billion mergers και τη πτωχευση.

----------


## kanenas3

> Η ουσια του προβληματος ειναι αυτη: Οι αλλοι αρχισαν να επιδοτουν με το σκεπτικο να παρουν μεριδιο απ'τον ΟΤΕ αλλα ο ΟΤΕ τους αδειασε μεσω του κολπο-γκροσο της μητρικης/θυγατρικης οπου επιδοτουσε λεγοντας "αλλο ΟΤΕ, αλλο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ" και το οποιο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα οι αλλοι να ανοιγουν μια τρυπα στο νερο και να επιβιωνει τελικα αυτος με τη μεγαλυτερη τσεπη (ΟΤΕ) ο οποιος τελικα απορροφησε την (προβληματικη εν συγκρισει με ολον τον υπολοιπο ομιλο) ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. 
> 
> Αν λοιπον δεν υπηρξε *εκει* καθοριστικη επεμβαση της ΕΕΤΤ (που συνετρεχε και σοβαρος λογος αντι-ανταγωνιστικης συμπεριφορας) θα υπηρχε για τους εναλλακτικους?


Απλά τότε πραγματικά δεν υπήρχε ΕΕΤΤ. Στην ουσία άρχισε να υπάρχει με τον κυρ Νικήτα.

Όσο για την πρακτική OTE-OTENET όλοι νομίζουν ότι επειδή είναι η ίδια εταιρία δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν λειτουργούσαν όλα όπως έπρεπε, είτε η Otenet να είχε χρεωκοπήσει γιατί θα αδυνατούσε να πληρώσει τις οφειλές της, είτε να την κυνηγήσουν για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό καθώς όχι μόνο πουλούσε κάτω του κόστους αλλά στην ουσία πουλούσε χωρίς κόστος που σε απλά ελληνικά σημαίνει αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός.

Τώρα πως θεωρούνε από τον ΟΤΕ ότι τα έχει μαζί τους η ΕΕΤΤ δεν ξέρω...

----------


## MNP-10

> Μη ξεχναμε οτι τοτε μπηκε και η *ΟΤΕΝΕΤ* πουλωντας κατω του κοστους. Μαλιστα η τελευταια, στις δημοσιευμενες λιστες του ΟΤΕ για τους οφειλετες, ηταν η *#1*. Απο μνημης, και χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος, θυμαμαι αριθμους 16εκ+ για ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και δευτερη τη Forthnet με ~8εκ ευρω. Ειναι σε καποιο παλιο θρεντ, πρεπει να το ψαξω να το βρω.


Δεν βρηκα το συγκεκριμενο θρεντ, αλλα βρηκα ενα λινκ απ'το capital.gr με αλλα νουμερα (προφανως λογω αλλης ημερομηνιας), παντως η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ειναι και εκει πρωτη.

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=258853




> *Ποιος χρωστάει και πόσα στον ΟΤΕ
> *
> Στο μεταξύ, συνολικά χρέη ύψους 103,2 εκατ. ευρώ οφείλουν, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που προέρχονται από τη συνομοσπονδία των εργαζομένων, οι διάφορες εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών που χρησιμοποιούν υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ. Από το σύνολο του ποσού αυτού, 87,5 εκατ. ευρώ αφορούν εκπρόθεσμες οφειλές. 
> 
> *Μεγαλύτερος οφειλέτης είναι η εταιρεία ΟΤΕnet η οποία χρωστά 16,3 εκατ. ευρώ στον Οργανισμό, από τα οποία 15,6 εκατ. ευρώ είναι εκπρόθεσμα.* Ακολουθεί η Altec Telecom με σύνολο οφειλών 13 εκατ. ευρώ και εκπρόθεσμα 11,6 εκατ. ευρώ.
> 
> Η Lannet οφείλει 12,4 εκατ. ευρώ (εκπρόθεσμα 10,4 εκατ. ευρώ) ενώ στο σύνολο του ποσού περιλαμβάνονται 2 εκατ. ευρώ που προέρχονται από τέλη διασύνδεσης τα οποία έχουν εισπραχθεί από πελάτες της εταιρείας. Στα προαναφερθέντα ποσά πρέπει να προστεθούν και 10,3 εκατ. ευρώ που οφείλει η Telepassport -η οποία απορροφήθηκε από τη Lannet- το σύνολο των οποίων αφορά εκπρόθεσμες οφειλές. 
> 
> Τέταρτη στη λίστα είναι η Tellas με χρέη 10,9 εκατ. ευρώ, (10 εκ των οποίων είναι εκπρόθεσμα, ενώ τα 7,6 είναι από διασύνδεση). 
> ...


Αληθεια, γιατι δεν εκοψε τα κυκλωματα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ο ΟΤΕ?  :ROFL:

----------


## Producer

> Θυμιζω οτι η FCC δεν καταλαβε "what hit'em" σε περιπτωσεις *κολοσσων* στυλ MCI WorldCom, μετα απο τα απανωτα multi-billion mergers και τη πτωχευση.





> Αληθεια, γιατι δεν εκοψε τα κυκλωματα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ο ΟΤΕ?


Εχμ... no comments  :Razz:   :Laughing:   :One thumb up:

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...
> Αληθεια, γιατι δεν εκοψε τα κυκλωματα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ο ΟΤΕ?


Γιατί πλήρωσε  :Razz:

----------


## panteraz

> Bλέπεις μόνο τη μία πλευρά του νομίσματος. Ο καπιταλισμός δεν θεωρεί τίποτα. Αν αφήσεις πίσω τις θεωρίες θα δεις οτι στην Αμερική π.χ. υπάρχουν αυστηροί μηχανισμοί ελέγχου και για μεγάλους και για μικρούς. Δεν υπάρχει ασυδοσία.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Stupid: 

αχαχαχα Βρήκες χώρα να πεις... Αυτοί που σκοτώνουν και ξεκληρίζουν λαούς για να εδραιώσουν τις καπιταλιστικές επιχειρήσεις των πολιτικών τους; ΧΑχαχα! Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου!!! 

 :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## Gus5000

> http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=258853


Απο τοτε η Altec ηταν απο τους "πρωτοπορους"!

----------


## pt3

Θα είχε πολύ γέλιο να έκοβε τα κυκλώματα της οτενετ και να ζήταγε από το αφεντικό της (δηλαδη τον ίδιο) να πληρώσει τα χρέη.

Προφανώς και παίζεται θέμα επιβίωσης, όλοι μέσα είναι και απλά ελπίζουν ότι αν αντέξουν περισσότερο από τους άλλους στο τέλος θα έχοθν κέρδος.

Ισως η ΕΕΤΤ να έπρεπε να μήν επίτρέψει την πώληση κάτω του κόστους, βεβαια τότε ολοι θα λέγαμε ότι εμποδίζει την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας, και την πτωση των τιμών. Τότε το επιχείρημα θα ήταν "και τι έγινε αν κλεισουν και 1-2 πάροχοι αφου ο κόσμος θα είχε φθηνό Ιντερνετ".

Πάντως ακόμη και ο προσδιορισμός ότι αυτός πουλάει κάτω του κόστους έιναι πολύ σχετικός ειδικά στο Ιντερνετ. Σχεδόν όλα τα εμπορικά site στην αρχή πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους, γιατι τα πάγια είναι μεγάλα και θέλουν ενα αριθμό χρηστών και πάνω για να υπερκεραστουν.

----------


## gadgetakias

> Το κακό (για μένα) ξεκινάει από τον μη έλεγχο των πακέτων των εναλλακτικών. Εκεί έχει ευθύνη η ΕΕΤΤ (γνώμη μου πάντα )


Σε μια ελεύθερη αγορά δεν μπορεί να πάει κανένας να πει σε κάποιον γιατί πουλάς κάτω του κόστους. Γούστο μου και καπέλο μου θα σου πει. Επενδύω σε πελατιακή βάση κτλ.

Ο καταναλωτής είναι που πρέπει πρέπει να κρίνει και να είναι υποψιασμένος.

Οταν πχ. όλα τα βενζινάδικα έχουν σήμερα 1,18-1,24/λίτρο μέσο όρο και κάποιος πουλάει 1,10 δύο τεινά συμβαίνουν. Πολύ χοντρά, είτε είναι τρελός είτε νοθεύει.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου αν βάλεις από εκεί βενζίνη και σου βγει μάπα, το φταίξιμο δεν είναι του βενζινοπώλη μόνο, αλλά ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ.
Οταν αγοράζεις iDO με 300 ευρώ ενώ ξέρεις ότι η πραγματική τιμή είναι 400 ευρώ και σου δίνει επιπλέον 3 χρόνια ADSL και 5 χρόνια εγγύηση. Αν σκάσει η εταιρία σε ένα χρόνο πήγαινε εσύ και ζήτα της τα υπόλοιπα 2 χρόνια Internet και ψάξε βρες και την εγγύησή σου..

----------


## konenas

Να που ξανάρχεται στην επικαιρότητα, σωστά τώρα, ο ρόλος της ΕΕΤΤ που έχω τόσες φορές τονίσει.

Ο σκοπός ύπαρξης της ΕΕΤΤ είναι να πάνε όλα καλά. Πράγμα που δεν βλέπουμε, άρα η ΕΕΤΤ έχει την ευθύνη. 
Να βγάλει *τώρα* το φίδι από την τρύπα. *Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει το πώς, αλλά το τώρα.*

Αλλά για να δούμε λίγο το "κάτω του κόστους". 
α) Κάτω του κόστους πουλάς όταν σου μένουν πράγματα απούλητα και δεν έχεις ρευστό.
β) Κάτω του κόστους πουλάς όταν θες να πιάσεις σε μια αγορά και δεν τα ρίχνεις στη διαφήμιση.
γ) Το κάτω του κόστους μπορεί να είναι πάνω του κόστους σε 1, 2, 3 μήνες. 
δ) ...

Ας μην λέμε ότι "το φθηνό κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι" γιατί όσοι είχαμε ΑΛΤΕΚ μέχρι τώρα είχαμε σε φθηνότερη τιμή, καλύτερη ποιότητα από τους άλλους εναλλακτικούς, διάφορες άλλες υπηρεσίες (icall) και κάποιον να συνεννοηθούμε.

Τότε έβγαινε κανένας να πει ότι είναι μούφα; Όλοι εκμεταλλευτήκαμε τις υπηρεσίες της ΑΛΤΕΚ. Τώρα φωνάζουμε για κάτω του κόστους;
Εξάλλου έτσι λειτουργεί ο ανταγωνισμός και κατεβαίνουν οι τιμές. Αυτό δεν θέλουμε όλοι;


_Το θέμα δεν είναι Οργ.Τ.Ελ. ή ΑΛΤΕΚ ή ΛΑΝΝΕΤ είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος, η ΕΕΤΤ είναι ανύπαρκτη._


Off Topic



Που δεν είναι τόσο εκτός θέματος όσο η αστεία πλευρά του.

Η ΑΛΤΕΚ το έλεγε από καιρό:

*Προς διαχειριστές: Μην το σβήσετε. Ανοίξτε τη σελίδα της ΑΛΤΕΚ και περιμένετε να το δείτε.*

----------


## baskon

εγω λεω να μη συγκρινουμε ανομοια πραγματα.Και να μη λεμε οτι οτι ειναι φθηνο ειναι κακο.Ή οτι αν αγορασουμε κατι φθηνο εμεις φταιμε αν μας βγει μαπα.Ειναι λογική αυτη?
Ας έχει το κρατος τους μηχανισμους ,όπως προειδοποιει για τα βενζιναδικα να προειδοποιει και για τις εταιριες τηλεπικοινωνιων.Δε μπορει ο καταναλωτης να αποφευγει τα φθηνα προιοντα γιατι ειναι κακα.

----------


## 3lbereth

Off Topic





> Οταν πχ. όλα τα βενζινάδικα έχουν σήμερα 1,18-1,24/λίτρο μέσο όρο και κάποιος πουλάει 1,10 δύο τεινά συμβαίνουν. Πολύ χοντρά, είτε είναι τρελός είτε νοθεύει.


 :Razz: Το πρόβλημα είναι οταν πουλάει 1,24 και νοθεύει...

----------


## spartak

Από τη χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Η Altec, το Δημόσιο και ο ΟΤΕ

Του Δημήτρη Κοντογιάννη

Ούτε 100, ούτε 200, ούτε 300, αλλά 400 και πιθανόν 500 εκατ. ευρώπουλα και άνω χρωστάνε διάφοροι πάροχοι τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών και το Δημόσιο στον ΟΤΕ. Στο Δημόσιο, αναφέρουν πηγές, συγκαταλέγονται η ΕΡΤ και η Βουλή για λογαριασμό των βουλευτών. Το θέμα επανήλθε στην επικαιρότητα αυτή την εβδομάδα, μετά την απόφαση της διοίκησης του οργανισμού να προχωρήσει σε προσωρινή διακοπή διάθεσης κυκλωμάτων προς την Altec Telecoms. Η τελευταία ανήκει στον Ομιλο Altec, του επιχειρηματία κ. Αθανασούλη, που έγινε πασίγνωστος στο δεύτερο μισό της δεκαετίας του 1990 και στις αρχές της τωρινής. *Η ειρωνεία της τύχης θέλει επικεφαλής της Altec Telecoms να είναι ένα πρώην κορυφαίο στέλεχος του ΟΤΕ, η Σούλα Εβανς. Οσο ήταν στον ΟΤΕ, η τελευταία «φώναζε» για τους παρόχους που δεν πλήρωναν, συντασσόμενη με τα άλλα μέλη τού μάνατζμεντ του οργανισμού, ισχυρίζονται ορισμένα από τα τελευταία. Σήμερα, η κ. Εβανς βρίσκεται στη δυσάρεστη θέση να πρέπει να διαχειριστεί μια δύσκολη κατάσταση. Η τελευταία έγινε ακόμα δυσκολότερη μετά την αδυναμία της Altec Telecoms να καταβάλει την Πέμπτη, το ποσό των 250 χιλ. ευρώ στον ΟΤΕ, για να ανοίξει ο τελευταίος τα κυκλώματα, ώστε να μπορούν να επικοινωνούν απρόσκοπτα οι πελάτες της, κατ' επιταγήν της ρυθμιστικής Αρχής (ΕΕΤΤ). Η απόφαση της τελευταίας προκάλεσε έντονο εκνευρισμό στο στρατηγείο του ΟΤΕ, στο μέγαρο του Αμαρουσίου, γιατί θεωρήθηκε ότι «καπέλωνε» την απόφαση του Πρωτοδικείου που ζητούσε από την Altec Telecoms να καταβάλει όλα τα χρωστούμενα στον ΟΤΕ.* Αρκετοί στον ΟΤΕ και στην αγορά πιστεύουν ότι τα χνάρια της Altec θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες τέτοιες εταιρείες, γιατί στις τηλεπικοινωνίες χρειάζονται επενδύσεις που μόνον εταιρείες με βαθιές τσέπες μπορούν να κάνουν. Φυσικά, υπάρχουν εταιρείες που επικαλούνται ότι δεν χρωστάνε μόνον αυτές στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά και ο ΟΤΕ σ' αυτές αποζημιώσεις για διαφυγόντα κέρδη από το παρελθόν. Η ιστορία -λένε όσοι ξέρουν- έχει ενδιαφέρον γιατί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν αποκλείεται να εμπλέκονται ακόμη και υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ, που γνώριζαν τις τεχνικές αδυναμίες του δικτύου του. Τι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί; Αν μια εταιρεία γνώριζε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα ανταποκρινόταν στο αίτημά της να μπουν κάποιες γραμμές σε μια περιοχή, θα διατύπωνε τα αιτήματα των υποτιθέμενων πελατών της για τη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή. Η προθεσμία θα έληγε και εν συνεχεία θα ζητούσε αποζημίωση από τον ΟΤΕ για διαφυγόντα κέρδη, τα οποία θα επιδίωκε να συμψηφίσει με τα δικά της χρωστούμενα. Ομως, η συγκεκριμένη κάνουλα έχει κλείσει πλέον. Η διαδικασία των αιτήσεων έχει γίνει πιο διαφανής και κεντροποιημένη, ενώ και ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει επενδύσεις, ώστε να μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει τα αιτήματα. Για να δούμε αν ο κ. Βουρλούμης θα αναφερθεί σ' αυτό το θέμα την Τρίτη στη ΔΕΘ. 

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_tex...59512,12748568

----------


## konenas

Υγιής ανταγωνισμός. Μια φράση περίεργη. Είναι ελληνική;

----------


## citizen78

> ...Και να μη λεμε οτι οτι ειναι φθηνο ειναι κακο.Ή οτι αν αγορασουμε κατι φθηνο εμεις φταιμε αν μας βγει μαπα.Ειναι λογική αυτη?
> Ας έχει το κρατος τους μηχανισμους ,όπως προειδοποιει για τα βενζιναδικα να προειδοποιει και για τις εταιριες τηλεπικοινωνιων.Δε μπορει ο καταναλωτης να αποφευγει τα φθηνα προιοντα γιατι ειναι κακα.


 
Βεβαιως και το φθηνο δε είναι απαραίτητα κακό - οπως και το ακριβό πολλες φορές είναι μαπα. Αλλα η νοοτροπία οτι το κρατος πρέπει να ελεγξει-εγώ να μη βαλω το μυαλό μου να δουλεψει  είναι γελοία. 
Εν προκειμένω οτι η Altec πουλούσε κάτω απο το κόστος ήταν γνωστό σε όλους. Οπότε ενα "κανόνι" ήταν "αναμενόμενο" . (Οπως αναμενομενο είναι και να κλεισει οποιοσδήποτε παροχος που δεν εχει πισω του ισχυρα κεφαλαια να τον στηρίξουν - αφού ολοι είναι παθητικοί) 
Υπάρχει κανεις που δεν το ξερει αυτό ή που δεν μπορεί να το ξερει ;;;

Οταν λοιπον "αγοραζω φθηνα" ή "ακριβά" πρεπει να ξερω γιατί το αγοραζω.

Στο γαμο του φίλου μου θα βαλω κουστούμι , στο μπαρ στα Εξαρχεια θα βάλω τζιν ... Φυσικα μπορεί να κάνω και το αντιθετο , αλλα είναι αστείο να παραπονεθώ μετα οτι "τραβούσα" περίεργα βλέματα

----------


## manoulamou

_




 Αρχικό μήνυμα από konenas


Υγιής ανταγωνισμός. Μια φράση περίεργη. Είναι ελληνική;


Μια χαρα εκφραση ειναι,  εφ οσον οι κακοπληρωτες ή πληρωνουν ή κλεινουν
και βεβαια ΕΑΝ λειτουργουν οι ελεγκτικοι μηχανισμοι και οι ανεξαρτητες αρχες 
προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις αντικειμενικα μακρυα απο καθε ειδους πολιτικη χειραγωγηση
 και οσα προστιμα επιβαλλονται να εισπραττονται!_

 :What..?: ΕΕΕπππ τι εγινε ακομη να πληρωσει τις 250.000- ε η Altec??? :Thinking: 
Ας περιμενουμε λιγο ακομη, όπου ναναι θα βγαλει ανακοινωση... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kanenas3

> _
> Μια χαρα εκφραση ειναι,  εφ οσον οι κακοπληρωτες ή πληρωνουν ή κλεινουν
> και βεβαια ΕΑΝ λειτουργουν οι ελεγκτικοι μηχανισμοι και οι ανεξαρτητες αρχες 
> προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις αντικειμενικα μακρυα απο καθε ειδους πολιτικη χειραγωγηση
>  και οσα προστιμα επιβαλλονται να εισπραττονται!_
> 
> ΕΕΕπππ τι εγινε ακομη να πληρωσει τις 250.000- ε η Altec???
> Ας περιμενουμε λιγο ακομη, όπου ναναι θα βγαλει ανακοινωση...


Σωστά τα λες αλλά όταν πέφτουν τα πρόστιμα πρέπει να τα πληρώνουν όλοι και από όσο ξέρω ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει πάρα πολλά...Όταν λέμε ότι υπάρχουν στρεβλώσεις στην αγορά γιατί και οι δυο πλευρές κάνουν ότι θέλουν ακούμε ότι η ΕΕΤΤ είναι κακή... :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Αυτο ακριβως γραφω "προς *ολες* τις κατευθυνσεις"..."*οσα* προστιμα επιβαλλονται να πληρωνονται "κλπ 
Ομως τελικα πρεπει να κανουν ο,τι και τα φαρμακεια: ακυρωση συμβασης και αμεση εισπραξη!
Εδω με το που ξεκινησε το θεμα Altec οι περισσοτεροι αντι να παρουμε θεση επι της ουσιας
μερικοι πιασαμε τα μετεριζια υπερ ή κατα μιας των δυο πλευρων! :Twisted Evil: 







Off Topic


		Κοντεψα να κουφαθω απο εναν κεραυνο:  τι γινεται ρε σημερα
ουτε στην Οσετια να μουν τετοιο "ξερο" αστραποβροντο!!! :Scared:

----------


## brou

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κοντεψα να κουφαθω απο εναν κεραυνο:  τι γινεται ρε σημερα
> ουτε στην Οσετια να μουν τετοιο "ξερο" αστραποβροντο!!!




Off Topic


		Λογικό, έπλυνα χθες το αμάξι...

----------


## emeliss

> Σωστά τα λες αλλά όταν πέφτουν τα πρόστιμα πρέπει να τα πληρώνουν όλοι και από όσο ξέρω ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει πάρα πολλά...Όταν λέμε ότι υπάρχουν στρεβλώσεις στην αγορά γιατί και οι δυο πλευρές κάνουν ότι θέλουν ακούμε ότι η ΕΕΤΤ είναι κακή...


 Καλημέρα.

Πως να μην σου πω ότι κάνεις λάθος; Διάβασε τα pdf που έδωσε η ΕΕΤΤ για τα πρόστιμα του 2006-8 και αν νομίζεις ακόμα ότι ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει, εδώ είμαστε να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε. Αν και το σωστό θα ήταν να το συζητήσουμε στο αντίστοιχο topic.

----------


## giev

Γειά σας

Κάποιοι απόρησαν πού είναι οι υπάλληλοι της ΑΛΤΕΚ να μας δώσουν καμιά "καλή" πληροφορία.

Κάποιοι κατηγόρησαν τους υπαλλήλους ότι συναινούν στην εξαπάτηση των πελατών της εταιρείας με την πληροφόρηση που τους δίνουν επίσημα.

Είμαι υπάλληλος της ΑΛΤΕΚ 4 χρόνια τώρα, όχι σε κάποιο τμήμα που επικοινωνεί με πελάτες, αλλά είναι πιθανό να έχω ανταλλάξει email με κάποιους από εσάς. Θα μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου, ίσως εκφράζοντας και άλλους μέσα από την εταιρεία:

Ντρέπομαι για την εικόνα της εταιρείας προς τους πελάτες της και σκύβω το κεφάλι όταν διαβάζω την έκφραση της δίκαιης αγανάκτησής τους.Απορώ με τα στελέχη που λαμβάνουν αποφάσεις, πώς κατάφεραν να φτάσει η εταιρεία σ' αυτό το σημείο.Ήξερα ότι η εταιρεία δεν πήγαινε ιδιαιτέρως καλά (απ' όσα έβλεπα από "μέσα", χωρίς να εξετάζω πωλήσεις, οικονομικά στοιχεία κλπ), αλλά δεν είχα ΙΔΕΑ ότι μπορεί να φτάναμε σ' αυτό το σημείο. Ξέρετε, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο μέλημα των διοικήσεων να ενημερώνουν τους υπαλλήλους.. ιδίως όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά!Χάρηκα όταν άκουσα για την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, γιατί υπέθεσα ότι το πρόβλημα των πελατών μας θα λυνόταν άμεσα, όπως και ο διασυρμός θα σταματούσε άμεσα. Απορώ - ακριβώς όπως και όλος ο κόσμος - για την απραξία και βάζω κι εγώ τα ίδια πράγματα με το νου μου.Λυπάμαι για την εταιρεία ως το "σώμα" των υπαλλήλων της, γιατί έπεφτε πολλή δουλειά με μπόλικο φιλότιμο.Έχω ήδη αρχίσει να ψάχνω για άλλη δουλειά, μακριά από τις τηλεπικοινωνίες με αυτά που έμαθα αυτές τις ημέρες για τον κλάδο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ίδιο κάνουν πολλοί άλλοι.Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει: θα βρεθούν τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται; Θα μπορέσει η εταιρεία να επιβιώσει μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμα; Μήπως θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα με τη μισθοδοσία;

Αυτά.. ελπίζω να κατατόπισα κάποιους.

Βαγγέλης

ΥΓ: Τα τμήματα επικοινωνίας με τους πελάτες δίνουν την επίσημη πληροφόρηση στους πελάτες, όπως έρχεται από τη διοίκηση. Είναι προφανές, αλλά κάποιοι αδυνατούν να το καταλάβουν...

----------


## papail

> Γειά σας
> 
> Κάποιοι απόρησαν πού είναι οι υπάλληλοι της ΑΛΤΕΚ να μας δώσουν καμιά "καλή" πληροφορία.
> 
> Κάποιοι κατηγόρησαν τους υπαλλήλους ότι συναινούν στην εξαπάτηση των πελατών της εταιρείας με την πληροφόρηση που τους δίνουν επίσημα.
> 
> Είμαι υπάλληλος της ΑΛΤΕΚ 4 χρόνια τώρα, όχι σε κάποιο τμήμα που επικοινωνεί με πελάτες, αλλά είναι πιθανό να έχω ανταλλάξει email με κάποιους από εσάς. Θα μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου, ίσως εκφράζοντας και άλλους μέσα από την εταιρεία:
> 
> Ντρέπομαι για την εικόνα της εταιρείας προς τους πελάτες της και σκύβω το κεφάλι όταν διαβάζω την έκφραση της δίκαιης αγανάκτησής τους.Απορώ με τα στελέχη που λαμβάνουν αποφάσεις, πώς κατάφεραν να φτάσει η εταιρεία σ' αυτό το σημείο.Ήξερα ότι η εταιρεία δεν πήγαινε ιδιαιτέρως καλά (απ' όσα έβλεπα από "μέσα", χωρίς να εξετάζω πωλήσεις, οικονομικά στοιχεία κλπ), αλλά δεν είχα ΙΔΕΑ ότι μπορεί να φτάναμε σ' αυτό το σημείο. Ξέρετε, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο μέλημα των διοικήσεων να ενημερώνουν τους υπαλλήλους.. ιδίως όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά!Χάρηκα όταν άκουσα για την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, γιατί υπέθεσα ότι το πρόβλημα των πελατών μας θα λυνόταν άμεσα, όπως και ο διασυρμός θα σταματούσε άμεσα. Απορώ - ακριβώς όπως και όλος ο κόσμος - για την απραξία και βάζω κι εγώ τα ίδια πράγματα με το νου μου.Λυπάμαι για την εταιρεία ως το "σώμα" των υπαλλήλων της, γιατί έπεφτε πολλή δουλειά με μπόλικο φιλότιμο.Έχω ήδη αρχίσει να ψάχνω για άλλη δουλειά, μακριά από τις τηλεπικοινωνίες με αυτά που έμαθα αυτές τις ημέρες για τον κλάδο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ίδιο κάνουν πολλοί άλλοι.Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει: θα βρεθούν τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται; Θα μπορέσει η εταιρεία να επιβιώσει μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμα; Μήπως θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα με τη μισθοδοσία;
> ...


Είναι προφανές ότι οι Υπάλληλοι της ALTEC δεν φταίνε σε τίποτε.Ούτε καν αυτοί που δουλεύουν στα Τμήματα Επικοινωνίας με τους Πελάτες.
Ό,τι τους λένε από την Διοίκηση , αυτά λένε.

Είναι προφανές επίσης ότι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα το έχουν οι Υπάλληλοι της ALTEC ,  και μας το ανέλκυσες πολύ όμορφα και χωρίς υπερβολές..

Καλό κουράγιο φίλε μου και καλή τύχη. :Respekt:

----------


## c4lex

> 5. Λυπάμαι για την εταιρεία ως το "σώμα" των υπαλλήλων της, *γιατί έπεφτε πολλή δουλειά με μπόλικο φιλότιμο.*


Αυτό το επιβεβαιώνω πάντως. Όποτε έχω μιλήσει με υπαλλήλους της Altec, αυτή την εικόνα είχα. =)

Edit: και όπως λέει κι ο παραπάνω φίλος, καλο κουράγιο και καλή τύχη. =]

----------


## citizen78

> Γειά σας
> 
> Κάποιοι απόρησαν πού είναι οι υπάλληλοι της ΑΛΤΕΚ να μας δώσουν καμιά "καλή" πληροφορία.
> 
> Κάποιοι κατηγόρησαν τους υπαλλήλους ότι συναινούν στην εξαπάτηση των πελατών της εταιρείας με την πληροφόρηση που τους δίνουν επίσημα.
> 
> Είμαι υπάλληλος της ΑΛΤΕΚ 4 χρόνια τώρα, όχι σε κάποιο τμήμα που επικοινωνεί με πελάτες, αλλά είναι πιθανό να έχω ανταλλάξει email με κάποιους από εσάς. Θα μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου, ίσως εκφράζοντας και άλλους μέσα από την εταιρεία:
> 
> Ντρέπομαι για την εικόνα της εταιρείας προς τους πελάτες της και σκύβω το κεφάλι όταν διαβάζω την έκφραση της δίκαιης αγανάκτησής τους.Απορώ με τα στελέχη που λαμβάνουν αποφάσεις, πώς κατάφεραν να φτάσει η εταιρεία σ' αυτό το σημείο.Ήξερα ότι η εταιρεία δεν πήγαινε ιδιαιτέρως καλά (απ' όσα έβλεπα από "μέσα", χωρίς να εξετάζω πωλήσεις, οικονομικά στοιχεία κλπ), αλλά δεν είχα ΙΔΕΑ ότι μπορεί να φτάναμε σ' αυτό το σημείο. Ξέρετε, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο μέλημα των διοικήσεων να ενημερώνουν τους υπαλλήλους.. ιδίως όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά!Χάρηκα όταν άκουσα για την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, γιατί υπέθεσα ότι το πρόβλημα των πελατών μας θα λυνόταν άμεσα, όπως και ο διασυρμός θα σταματούσε άμεσα. Απορώ - ακριβώς όπως και όλος ο κόσμος - για την απραξία και βάζω κι εγώ τα ίδια πράγματα με το νου μου.Λυπάμαι για την εταιρεία ως το "σώμα" των υπαλλήλων της, γιατί έπεφτε πολλή δουλειά με μπόλικο φιλότιμο.Έχω ήδη αρχίσει να ψάχνω για άλλη δουλειά, μακριά από τις τηλεπικοινωνίες με αυτά που έμαθα αυτές τις ημέρες για τον κλάδο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ίδιο κάνουν πολλοί άλλοι.Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει: θα βρεθούν τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται; Θα μπορέσει η εταιρεία να επιβιώσει μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμα; Μήπως θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα με τη μισθοδοσία;
> ...


Φιλε , εχεις ενα τόνο απολογητικό - δεν χρειαζεται. Αν καποιοιι εγωπαθεις & ανοητοι ρχινουν ευθυνες σε απλούς εργαζομενους , κανεις δεν τους συμμεριζεται. 

Καλη τυχη για τη συνεχεια
Φιλικά


ΥΓ. Τουλαχιστον εσας σας πληρώνουν ; (αν καταλαβα καλά απο τα συμφραζόμενα που αναφερεις , ευτυχώς εκει δεν φαινεται να υπάρχει ακομα προβλημα.)

----------


## kanenas3

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Πως να μην σου πω ότι κάνεις λάθος; Διάβασε τα pdf που έδωσε η ΕΕΤΤ για τα πρόστιμα του 2006-8 και αν νομίζεις ακόμα ότι ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει, εδώ είμαστε να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε. Αν και το σωστό θα ήταν να το συζητήσουμε στο αντίστοιχο topic.


Καλημέρα!

Δικαίωμα σου να λες ακόμα και ότι κάνω λάθος (χθες ήθελα να τονίσω άλλο πράγμα...)

Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ...

Όταν από τα 14.250.000,00 € που είναι τα συνολικά πρόστιμα ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει τα 12.180.000,00 €. 

Πάω πάσο αν τα πλήρωσε μέσα στο 2008... :Whistle: 

Από ότι βλέπω όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν βρει γερό στήριγμα στη δικαιοσύνη! Όποιος πάει στα δικαστήρια γλιτώνει από μισό ως ολόκληρο το πρόστιμο! Αθωώθηκαν ακόμα και οι κινητές για τις τιμές των SMS...!

----------


## vasoula78

> Γειά σας
> 
> Κάποιοι απόρησαν πού είναι οι υπάλληλοι της ΑΛΤΕΚ να μας δώσουν καμιά "καλή" πληροφορία.
> 
> Κάποιοι κατηγόρησαν τους υπαλλήλους ότι συναινούν στην εξαπάτηση των πελατών της εταιρείας με την πληροφόρηση που τους δίνουν επίσημα.
> 
> Είμαι υπάλληλος της ΑΛΤΕΚ 4 χρόνια τώρα, όχι σε κάποιο τμήμα που επικοινωνεί με πελάτες, αλλά είναι πιθανό να έχω ανταλλάξει email με κάποιους από εσάς. Θα μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου, ίσως εκφράζοντας και άλλους μέσα από την εταιρεία:
> 
> Ντρέπομαι για την εικόνα της εταιρείας προς τους πελάτες της και σκύβω το κεφάλι όταν διαβάζω την έκφραση της δίκαιης αγανάκτησής τους.Απορώ με τα στελέχη που λαμβάνουν αποφάσεις, πώς κατάφεραν να φτάσει η εταιρεία σ' αυτό το σημείο.Ήξερα ότι η εταιρεία δεν πήγαινε ιδιαιτέρως καλά (απ' όσα έβλεπα από "μέσα", χωρίς να εξετάζω πωλήσεις, οικονομικά στοιχεία κλπ), αλλά δεν είχα ΙΔΕΑ ότι μπορεί να φτάναμε σ' αυτό το σημείο. Ξέρετε, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο μέλημα των διοικήσεων να ενημερώνουν τους υπαλλήλους.. ιδίως όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά!Χάρηκα όταν άκουσα για την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, γιατί υπέθεσα ότι το πρόβλημα των πελατών μας θα λυνόταν άμεσα, όπως και ο διασυρμός θα σταματούσε άμεσα. Απορώ - ακριβώς όπως και όλος ο κόσμος - για την απραξία και βάζω κι εγώ τα ίδια πράγματα με το νου μου.Λυπάμαι για την εταιρεία ως το "σώμα" των υπαλλήλων της, γιατί έπεφτε πολλή δουλειά με μπόλικο φιλότιμο.Έχω ήδη αρχίσει να ψάχνω για άλλη δουλειά, μακριά από τις τηλεπικοινωνίες με αυτά που έμαθα αυτές τις ημέρες για τον κλάδο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ίδιο κάνουν πολλοί άλλοι.Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει: θα βρεθούν τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται; Θα μπορέσει η εταιρεία να επιβιώσει μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμα; Μήπως θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα με τη μισθοδοσία;
> ...


ειναι ανούσιο να κατηγορούν υπαλληλους της altec, κ αυτοι απο τους ανω περιμενουν να ακουσουν καποιο νεότερο

----------


## maik

Μπορει να μην εχω αμεση σχεση με την αγορα αλλα μερικα στοιχειωδη πραγματα νομιζω οτι τα ξερω. Ετσι μου φαινονται πολυ περιεργες εως γραφικες μερικες αποψεις που διαβαζω εδω μεσα.
Σημερα οι παντες χρωστανε στους παντες. Δεn ξερω αν υπαρχει επιχειρηση που πληρωνει τα παντα cash. Ολοι δουλευουν με επιταγες καποιων μηνων, με εγγυητικες επιστολες, με καλη πιστη.

Ο πιστωτης εχει την ευχερεια να ζητησει τα χρωστουμενα πως και οποτε θελει ομως τις πιο πολλες φορες δεν το κανει . Ειτε γιατι πιστευει οτι σε καποια στιγμη θα τα παρει , ειτε γιατι δεν θελει να πιεσει τον οφειλετη χανοντας ετσι ενα πελατη που καπια στιγμη θα ορθοποδησει, ειτε γιατι ειναι συγγενης του στην τελικη, ειτε για πολους αλλους λογους.

Ομως οταν δει οτι ο οφειλετης δεν εχει σκοπο να πληρωσει και το χρεος αυξανεται τοτε τα απαιτει με καθε νομιμο τροπο. Αυτο ειναι νομος ,και της αγορας αλλα και του κρατους. 
Ειναι λοιπον το λιγοτερο φαιδρες οι αποψεις που αναπτυσονται εδω οι οποιες λενε οτι αν ζητησεις απο εναν τα λεφτα πρεπει να τα ζητησεις απο ολους. 'Η οτι επειδη καποτε σου χρωστουσε ενας αλλος πολλα και δεν τα ζητησες δεν πρεπει να τα ζητησεις και τωρα απο μενα.

----------


## papail

> Από ότι βλέπω όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν βρει γερό στήριγμα στη δικαιοσύνη! Όποιος πάει στα δικαστήρια γλιτώνει από μισό ως ολόκληρο το πρόστιμο! Αθωώθηκαν ακόμα και οι κινητές για τις τιμές των SMS...!


Μήπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κάνει σωστά την δουλειά της;
Μήπως επιβάλει πρόστιμα έτσι για το ΘΕΑΘΗΝΑΙ;,

Μπορεί να είναι ανεξάρτητη αρχή , αλλά ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ.
Έχουμε και νόμους.
Αν η ΕΕΤΤ επιβάλλει πρόστιμα επειδή έβηξε ο Βουρλούμης ή επειδή φταρνίστηκε  η ΕΒΑΝΣ , φυσικό είναι  , ΑΥΤΑ τα πρόστιμα να σβηστούν από τα ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ.

Εκτός και αν υπονοείς ότι η Δικαιοσύνη είναι υποχείριο των Παρόχων και του ΟΤΕ ......
 :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Δικαίωμα σου να λες ακόμα και ότι κάνω λάθος (χθες ήθελα να τονίσω άλλο πράγμα...)
> 
> Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ...
> 
> Όταν από τα 14.250.000,00  που είναι τα συνολικά πρόστιμα ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει τα 12.180.000,00 . 
> 
> Πάω πάσο αν τα πλήρωσε μέσα στο 2008...
> ...


Από τις διευκρινίσεις που έβγαλε η ΕΕΤΤ μάθαμε πως:



> Οι Αποφάσεις της Ολομέλειας της ΕΕΤΤ, με τις οποίες επιβάλλονται πρόστιμα, κοινοποιούνται στην υπόχρεη εταιρεία με Δικαστικό Επιμελητή. Ύστερα από την επίδοση και αφού δίνεται ένα *χρονικό περιθώριο*, ώστε η εταιρία να έχει δυνατότητα αν θέλει να καταβάλλει το πρόστιμο απευθείας στην ΕΕΤΤ, το ποσό του προστίμου κοινοποιείται στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. του υπόχρεου, για να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία είσπραξης μέσω ΚΕΔΕ (Κώδικας Είσπραξης Δημοσίων Εσόδων.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το Νόμο, οι εταιρείες έχουν το δικαίωμα να προσφεύγουν στο αρμόδιο διοικητικό δικαστήριο(Διοικητικό Εφετείο Αθηνών)για ακύρωση και ενδεχομένως αναστολή του προστίμου που τους επιβλήθηκε. Σε περίπτωση που *το αρμόδιο δικαστήριο διατάξει την αναστολή εκτέλεσης*, η είσπραξη αναστέλλεται μέχρι την έκδοση αποφάσεως επί της προσφυγής που έχει ασκηθεί κατά της απόφασης της ΕΕΤΤ με την οποία επιβλήθηκε το χρηματικό πρόστιμο.


Στο pdf με τα πρόστιμα του 2007 θα δεις πως όλα είναι ή σε αναστολή ή εκκρεμεί έκδοση απόφασης. Στο pdf του 2006 θα δεις πως όπου η ΕΕΤΤ έχασε έχει πάει στο συμβούλιο της επικρατείας. Είναι περισσότερο από εμφανές ότι για τα πρόστιμα του 2008 ή έχουν πάει στα δικαστήρια και το αρχείο δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ή δεν χρειάζεται ακόμα να πάνε, αφού είναι εντός χρονικών ορίων.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την απαξίωση της δικαιοσύνης στα λόγια σου. Θες να πεις ευγενικά πως οι δικαστές τα παίρνουν;
Εγώ πιστεύω πως απλά η ΕΕΤΤ είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας γι'αυτό χάνει στα δικαστήρια.

Αλλά αρκετά με αυτά. Το θέμα μας είναι η Altec. 

*@giev. Καλή δύναμη!*

----------


## maik

Off Topic


		Αφου η καψα πολλων εδω μεσα ειναι να τρωει προστιμα ο ΟΤΕ γιατι τους χαλατε την σουπα; Ου να μου χαθητε εγκαθετοι ε εγκαθετοι  :ROFL:

----------


## saint240881

> Γιατι κανουμε ετσι ρε παιδια. Πελατες της Altec ειμαστε οχι δανειστες και κινδυνευουμε να χασουμε τα λεφτα μας. Αν δεν μπορει ας κλεισει! Σιγα το πολυ-πολυ αν αλλαξουν οσοι εχουν Altec παροχο. Αυτο βοηθαει και την υπολοιπη αγορα αφου οι πελατες της θα βοηθησουν τους αλλους παροχους οικονομικα...


Το να μειωθεί ο ανταγωνισμός και οι επιλογές μας δεν νομίζω ότι μας συμφέρει ιδιαίτερα...

----------


## emeliss

> Το να μειωθεί ο ανταγωνισμός και οι επιλογές μας δεν νομίζω ότι μας συμφέρει ιδιαίτερα...


Αυτό που δεν μας συμφέρει σε βάθος χρόνου είναι μια άρρωστη αγορά.

Ρε maik, πως φτάσαμε ως εδώ; Ήμουν και σίγουρος (τρομάρα μου) πως η Altec θα πλήρωνε ένα μκρό μέρος και όλα θα συνέχιζαν όπως πριν.

----------


## lewton

> Το να μειωθεί ο ανταγωνισμός και οι επιλογές μας δεν νομίζω ότι μας συμφέρει ιδιαίτερα...


Ούτε το να είναι ζημιογόνοι οι πάροχοι.
Μας συμφέρει να κλείσουν οι μικρό για να μπορέσουν να περάσουν σε κερδοφορία οι μεγάλοι.

----------


## konenas

> Ούτε το να είναι ζημιογόνοι οι πάροχοι.
> Μας συμφέρει να κλείσουν οι μικρό για να μπορέσουν να περάσουν σε κερδοφορία οι μεγάλοι.


Λάθος. Μας συμφέρει με λίγα λεφτά να έχουμε σωστή υπηρεσία. Αυτό, που μας το εγγυάται η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## lewton

> Λάθος. Μας συμφέρει με λίγα λεφτά να έχουμε σωστή υπηρεσία.


Ό,τι πιστεύει ο καθένας.

----------


## manoulamou

"Value for money" δεν ειναι απαραιτητα η καλυτερη επιλογη!!!
 :Wink:  Εξαρταται απ τα κριτηρια του καθενος παντα.
Η πρακτικη της Altec και η παρουσα κατασταση
απλα ερχεται να το επιβεβαιωσει...

----------


## konenas

> Ό,τι πιστεύει ο καθένας.



Εσένα σε συμφέρει να πληρώνεις 24 και να παίρνεις 1;

Πίστευε και μη ερεύνα.

----------


## papail

> Λάθος. Μας συμφέρει με λίγα λεφτά να έχουμε σωστή υπηρεσία. Αυτό, που μας το εγγυάται η ΕΕΤΤ.


Ας πούμε ότι  έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό.
Αλλά είναι ανέφικτο.
Δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΕ 
να έχεις με ΛΙΓΑ λεφτά
ΣΩΣΤΗ υπηρεσία. 
Γιατί αν ποτέ επιχειρήσει κάποιος Πάροχος να σου το δώσει αυτό , 
δεν θα είναι κερδοφόρος ................άρα  :Lock:  ή προβλήματα όπως η ALTEC

----------


## kanenas3

@emeliss

Προφανώς δεν γνώριζες ότι υπήρχε και pdf για το 2008. Μου είπες για το λάθος μου και ότι έπρεπε να κοιτάξω στα pdf. Το έκανα και τώρα μου λες ότι δεν είναι ενημερωμένο γιατί είναι αντίθετο με αυτό που λες. Ωραίος τρόπος να κάνεις συζήτηση. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει και χρωστάει πολλά...Καμία απαξίωση ή κρυφά νοήματα για τη δικαιοσύνη. Σχολιάζω ότι πολλές φορές είναι εκτός κλίματος και όταν κάποιος πάει να κάνει κάτι πολλές φορές η δικαιοσύνη αλλάζει το τελικό νόημα γιατί ακριβώς δεν υπάρχει συνεργασία. Αυτά για τις μίζες τα λένε όσοι θέλουν να παίξουν παιχνίδια. Ούτε όλοι οι δικαστές τα παίρνουν ούτε όλο το σύστημα είναι σάπιο (αργό είναι σίγουρα). Οι ίδιοι που πανηγυρίζουν όταν πχ αθωώνεται ο ΟΤΕ από τα δικαστήρια είναι και αυτοί που κατηγορούν τους δικαστές όταν βγάλουν απόφαση εναντίων του...

@maik49

Όταν γκρινιάζετε για το ότι πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους και δεν τους μαζεύει η ΕΕΤΤ είστε υπερασπιστές όλων τον συνδρομητών ε;; Ας πληρώσει ο ΟΤΕ τα πρόστιμα του και ας μας πει επιτέλους γιατί ήταν πρώτη σε χρέη η Otenet και μετά τα λέμε ξανά...

@papail

Για τη θέση των ανεξάρτητων αρχών μπορείς να μάθεις στο ΦΕΚ που είχα δώσει σε άλλο θέμα. Επειδή ακριβώς είναι ανεξάρτητες μπορούνε να αποφασίσουν και ενάντια σε ένα νόμο και με συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία που εμπλέκει τα ανώτατα δικαστήρια να βγει αντισυνταγματικός. Αυτά βέβαια γίνονται στην Ε.Ε. όπου είναι λίγο πιο ανεξάρτητες από ότι εδώ.

Ωραία και η θεωρία σου περί κόστους αλλά υπάρχουν και καλύτερα παραδείγματα χαμηλότερης τιμής όπου είναι εξίσου αξιόπιστα με τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΕ 
> να έχεις με ΛΙΓΑ λεφτά
> ΣΩΣΤΗ υπηρεσία. 
> Γιατί αν ποτέ επιχειρήσει κάποιος Πάροχος να σου το δώσει αυτό , 
> δεν θα είναι κερδοφόρος ................άρα  ή προβλήματα όπως η ALTEC


Τι είναι σωστή υπηρεσία; Να έχεις 24Mbps;
Αν σωστή υπηρεσία είναι μια σειρά από άλλα πράγματα (καλή εμπορική και τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση, προδιαγραφές εντός ορίων σχεδιασμού κλπ) τότε ναι, μπορείς να έχεις με τα επιδοτούμενα.
Τα επιδοτούμενα πιστεύω πως θα είναι καλή επιλογή για όσους θέλουν να βάλουν το 24ωρο internet στο σπίτι τους με πολύ μικρό κόστος. Όμως μιλάμε για χρήστες που δεν ψάχνουν να ρουφήξουν κάθε byte της σύνδεσης αφού οι ταχύτητες θα είναι σχετικά μικρές.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @emeliss
> 
> Προφανώς δεν γνώριζες ότι υπήρχε και pdf για το 2008. Μου είπες για το λάθος μου και ότι έπρεπε να κοιτάξω στα pdf. Το έκανα και τώρα μου λες ότι δεν είναι ενημερωμένο γιατί είναι αντίθετο με αυτό που λες. Ωραίος τρόπος να κάνεις συζήτηση.


ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?????????????????? Στείλε ένα email στην ΕΕΤΤ να σου απαντήσει ξεκάθαρα. Αλλά εσύ θέλεις να ρωτάς "πετάει ο γάιδαρος;" και να σου απαντούν "πετάει!". Άντε στο τσακίρ κέφι να δεχτείς την απάντηση "δεν πετάει, αλλά πάει μέχρι δύο μέτρα και μετά πέφτει."

----------


## kanenas3

> ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ??????????????????


Εμείς εδώ λέμε "πλάκα με κάνεις" αλλά όχι δε σου κάνω πλάκα. Σόρρυ που στο λέω αλλά ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει πρόστιμα  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

> Εμείς εδώ λέμε "πλάκα με κάνεις" αλλά όχι δε σου κάνω πλάκα. Σόρρυ που στο λέω αλλά ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει πρόστιμα


Με προλαβες ...  :Razz:  Ο χρωστων του χρωστουντος ειναι στην αγορα
κι οποιος προλαβει να το κυνηγησει δικαστικα  αργει πολυ να πληρωσει, 
εαν πληρωσει τελικα, αλλά οσο μικροτερος τοσο χειροτερα, και δεν ειναι κατι νεο!


Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			ολοι μαζι χρωσταμε της μιχαλους παντως, ασχετα εαν το καταλαβαινουμε,
μ ολ αυτα που γινονται τελευταια γυρω μας...

----------


## kanenas3

> Με προλαβες ...  Ο χρωστων του χρωστουντος ειναι στην αγορα
> κι οποιος προλαβει να το κυνηγησει δικαστικα αργει πολυ να πληρωσει, 
> εαν πληρωσεις, αλλά οσο μικροτερος τοσο χειροτερα, και δεν ειναι κατι νεο!


Τώρα μιλάς σωστά! Εδώ είναι που κολλάει η συνεργασία ανεξάρτητων αρχών δικαιοσύνης. Εδώ είναι που κολλάει ότι μόνη της ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορεί να τα στρώσει όλα και εδώ είναι που κολλάει ότι η αγορά είναι ανταγωνιστική μόνο κατ' όνομα.

Δεν είναι ανταγωνιστική αγορά, ελληνική αγορά είναι.

----------


## maik

> @maik49
> 
> Όταν γκρινιάζετε για το ότι πουλάνε κάτω του κόστους και δεν τους μαζεύει η ΕΕΤΤ είστε υπερασπιστές όλων τον συνδρομητών ε;; Ας πληρώσει ο ΟΤΕ τα πρόστιμα του και ας μας πει επιτέλους γιατί ήταν πρώτη σε χρέη η Otenet και μετά τα λέμε ξανά...


Συγνωμη αλλα δεν εχει καμια λογικη αυτο που λες. Το αναλυσα και πριν. Οσο για τα χρεη του ΟΤΕ υπαρχουν τροποι νομιμοι να ζητηθουν ,*αν υπαρχουν βεβαια.* Στην συνεντευξη του ο καθηγητης ειπε οτι εισπρατονται, δεν βγηκες να τον διαψευσεις.

----------


## emeliss

Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα (που είναι η Altec), αύριο θα είναι μια από τα ίδια;

----------


## frnk

Off Topic


		η μιχαλου δεν εκλεισε?
	



*Spoiler:*




			ολοι μαζι χρωσταμε της μιχαλους παντως, ασχετα εαν το καταλαβαινουμε,
μ ολ αυτα που γινονται τελευταια γυρω μας...

----------


## papail

> @papail
> 
> Για τη θέση των ανεξάρτητων αρχών μπορείς να μάθεις στο ΦΕΚ που είχα δώσει σε άλλο θέμα. Επειδή ακριβώς είναι ανεξάρτητες μπορούνε να αποφασίσουν και ενάντια σε ένα νόμο και με συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία που εμπλέκει τα ανώτατα δικαστήρια να βγει αντισυνταγματικός. Αυτά βέβαια γίνονται στην Ε.Ε. όπου είναι λίγο πιο ανεξάρτητες από ότι εδώ.


 Αφού έχει τέτοιες δυνατότητες γιατί δεν τις αξιοποιεί  , 
για να εισπράξει επιτέλους αυτά τα πρόστιμα ;
Την εμποδίζει ο ΚΑΚΟΣ ΟΤΕ;

...........αχ ξέχασα για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## citizen78

> Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα (που είναι η Altec), αύριο θα είναι μια από τα ίδια;


Ε, ναι ....

----------


## manoulamou

> Ε, ναι ....


Μαλλον χειροτερα,
 αφου ακομη και να πληρωσει (λεμε τωρα)
ηδη εχει παθει ζημια ανεπανορθωτη σαν παροχος ....

----------


## no_logo

> ...........αχ ξέχασα για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.


πάντα  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
καταντά γελοίο βέβαια 

εδώ η altec ξεβρακώθηκε μετά την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ γιατί δεν πλήρωσε ούτε τις 250.000 
και ορισμένοι συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτοι :Respekt:

----------


## lewton

> εδώ η altec ξεβρακώθηκε μετά την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ


Τελικά ήταν ή δεν ήταν άψογη η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ;

----------


## kanenas3

> Συγνωμη αλλα δεν εχει καμια λογικη αυτο που λες. Το αναλυσα και πριν. Οσο για τα χρεη του ΟΤΕ υπαρχουν τροποι νομιμοι να ζητηθουν ,*αν υπαρχουν βεβαια.* Στην συνεντευξη του ο καθηγητης ειπε οτι εισπρατονται, δεν βγηκες να τον διαψευσεις.




Εμ ναι τα πρόστιμα είναι για τους άλλους όχι για τον ΟΤΕ! Αφού δε βρίσκεις λογική στο ότι πρέπει να πληρώνονται τα πρόστιμα...πάσο! Από τη μια έχουμε το pdf της ΕΕΤΤ που λέει ποιοι χρωστάνε και από την άλλη το λόγο σου...




> Αφού έχει τέτοιες δυνατότητες γιατί δεν τις αξιοποιεί ,





> για να εισπράξει επιτέλους αυτά τα πρόστιμα ;
> Την εμποδίζει ο ΚΑΚΟΣ ΟΤΕ;
> 
> ...........αχ ξέχασα για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.




Γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει φτάσει στο επίπεδο των άλλων κρατών της Ε.Ε. Όταν το κάνει θα εκμεταλλευτεί τις δυνατότητες αυτές. Καλή προσπάθεια να αλλοιώσεις τα λεγόμενα μου αλλά θέλει λίγη προσπάθεια ακόμα...  

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τελικά ήταν ή δεν ήταν άψογη η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ;


Ιδανική ήταν για όλες τις πλευρές! Από τη στιγμή που δεν πλήρωσε η Altec έγινε ρόμπα καθώς κατέρρευσαν όλες οι δικαιολογίες της και δικαιώθηκε ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ αν πλήρωνε η μεν Altec θα έβγαινε ηθικά δικαιωμένη αλλά ο ΟΤΕ θα έπαιρνε τά φράγκα.

----------


## golity

> Τελικά ήταν ή δεν ήταν άψογη η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ;


Μια χαρά ήταν η απόφαση της...

σεβάστηκε την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου και έδωσε την δυνατότητα στην Altec να διευθετήσει τις οικονομικές της εκκρεμότητες. Νομίζω από τις λίγες φορές που έπραξε κάτι σωστά και δίκαια.

Από την άλλη μετά την συγκεκριμένη απόφαση, φάνηκε ποιος είχε δίκιο και ποιος όχι, ποιος έλεγε ψέμματα και ποιος όχι. Δυστυχώς τα δελτία τύπου της Altec που ωρύονταν για τον κακό ΟΤΕ και τις μονοπωλιακές τακτικές του ήταν για το θεαθήναι!  :Sad:

----------


## konenas

> Ιδανική ήταν για όλες τις πλευρές! Από τη στιγμή που δεν πλήρωσε η Altec έγινε ρόμπα καθώς κατέρρευσαν όλες οι δικαιολογίες της και δικαιώθηκε ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ αν πλήρωνε η μεν Altec θα έβγαινε ηθικά δικαιωμένη αλλά ο ΟΤΕ θα έπαιρνε τά φράγκα.


Ποια φράγκα;Τα 250χ δεκάρες είναι.

Η ΕΕΤΤ μάλλον πιλάτες κάνει.

----------


## papail

> ]Γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει φτάσει στο επίπεδο των άλλων κρατών της Ε.Ε. Όταν το κάνει θα εκμεταλλευτεί τις δυνατότητες αυτές.


Μετά από τόσα χρόνια που η Τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά έχει ανοίξει και υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός , έπρεπε να είχε φτάσει.

Μήπως ΚΑΙ γι αυτό φταίει ο ΟTE; :Razz: 




> ] Καλή προσπάθεια να αλλοιώσεις τα λεγόμενα μου αλλά θέλει λίγη προσπάθεια ακόμα...


Μην ψάχνεις για φαντάσματα , εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν.Από ότι είδες έκανα ΑΚΡΙΒΕΣΤΑΣΤΗ παράθεση του μηνύματος σου , πριν το σχολιασμό μου.




> Ιδανική ήταν για όλες τις πλευρές! Από τη στιγμή που δεν πλήρωσε η Altec έγινε ρόμπα καθώς κατέρρευσαν όλες οι δικαιολογίες της και δικαιώθηκε ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ αν πλήρωνε η μεν Altec θα έβγαινε ηθικά δικαιωμένη αλλά ο ΟΤΕ θα έπαιρνε τά φράγκα.


Ο ΟΤΕ φταίει πάλι , που _Από τη στιγμή που δεν πλήρωσε η Altec έγινε ρόμπα_;

----------


## kanenas3

> Ποια φράγκα;Τα 250χ δεκάρες είναι.
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ μάλλον πιλάτες κάνει.


Πιλάτες δεν ξέρω αν κάνει αλλά πλάκες στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν έκανε σε κανέναν.

Τα 250 ήταν η αρχή για να ξαναδώσει τα κυκλώματα ο ΟΤΕ και μετά από 4 μέρες έπρεπε να δώσει τα υπόλοιπα. Προφανώς μέχρι τώρα δεν βρήκαν τα υπόλοιπα και γι' αυτό δε δίνουν τα 250.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

@papail

Πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να καταλάβεις αλλά δε θέλεις. Ο ΟΤΕ φταίει για κάποια, οι εναλλακτικοί φταίνε για κάποια άλλα, όλοι μαζί φταίνε για την σημερινή κατάσταση.

Η κατάσταση των ανεξάρτητων αρχών στην Ελλάδα καμία σχέση δεν έχει με τις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Αυτή είναι μια από τις ανεξάρτητες αρχές...!

----------


## konenas

> ...


Το έχουμε πει αυτό. κανενα3 Ο Πιλάτος, ... που κάνει πιλάτες ... στους άλλους ...

Σοβαρά, η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έπρεπε να το παίζει Πιλάτος και να κάνει φτηνά κολπάκια. Θα έπρεπε εξ' αρχής να λύσει ή να δημοσιοποιήσει τα προβλήματα, ώστε να προστατέψει τους καταναλωτές. Αυτή είναι η δουλειά της και όχι να βάζει πρόστιμα που δεν πληρώνονται.

Αν δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα τότε να κλείσουν και να αφήσουν την αγορά να κάνει ότι θέλει.

----------


## aggelos2005

> σε μενα δεν εχει διορθωθει κατι.msn δεν μπαινει,download απο rapid με 14Κ και streaming που ακου ενα ραδιοφωνο συνεχεια buffering κανει.


 να νιωθω τυχαιρος  δηλαδη που μπαινω κανονικα στο messenger ? :Wink:

----------


## XavierGr

> Βεβαιως και το φθηνο δε είναι απαραίτητα κακό - οπως και το ακριβό πολλες φορές είναι μαπα. Αλλα η νοοτροπία οτι το κρατος πρέπει να ελεγξει-εγώ να μη βαλω το μυαλό μου να δουλεψει  είναι γελοία. 
> Εν προκειμένω οτι η Altec πουλούσε κάτω απο το κόστος ήταν γνωστό σε όλους. Οπότε ενα "κανόνι" ήταν "αναμενόμενο" . (Οπως αναμενομενο είναι και να κλεισει οποιοσδήποτε παροχος που δεν εχει πισω του ισχυρα κεφαλαια να τον στηρίξουν - αφού ολοι είναι παθητικοί) 
> Υπάρχει κανεις που δεν το ξερει αυτό ή που δεν μπορεί να το ξερει ;;;
> 
> Οταν λοιπον "αγοραζω φθηνα" ή "ακριβά" πρεπει να ξερω γιατί το αγοραζω.


Είσαι σοβαρός; Από που και ως που να ξέρουν ΟΛΟΙ ότι η Altec πουλάει κάτω του κόστους άρα θα κλείσει; Εδώ εγώ που ασχολούμαι και λίγο με adslgr δεν το ήξερα (όχι ότι κάνω τον γνώστη των τηλεπικοινωνιών), πως να το ξέρει α) η "κυρία Κατίνα" που είδε μπαράζ διαφημίσεων στην τηλεόραση και όταν ο 5χρονος γιόκας της ζήτησε internet θυμήθηκε την Altec , β) κάποιος μεσήλικας άνθρωπος που θέλησε και αυτός να βάλει adsl και είδε ότι η Altec έχει τις καλύτερες τιμές. κτλ...

Το είχα πει και στον mike αλλά το μήνυμα σβήστηκε, δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένετε από τον πελάτη να ξέρει ότι η εταιρεία είναι κανόνι, από την στιγμή που βλέπει τόσες πολλές διαφημίσεις (άρα όχι όποια και όποια) και έχει και καλές κριτικές από άλλους συνδρομητές.

Και να επαναλάβω ότι μέχρι την προηγούμενη βδομάδα δεν είχα κανένα παράπονο με την Altec, από τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες που είχα δεχθεί μέχρι σήμερα. Οπότε χαλάλι που έμεινα για μια βδομάδα σχεδόν χωρίς internet. Πάλι πιο φτηνά μου βγήκε από τα διπλάσια που ζητούσε ο ΟΤΕ.

Δεν πάμε καλά... θα μας δείρουν κιόλας επειδή κοιτάξαμε την τσέπη μας και την πιο συμφέρουσα λύση. Σοβαρευτείτε...  :Thumb down:

----------


## baskon

Φιλε citizen αρα εννοεις ότι οταν πχ αγοραζεις και μια ασφαλεια αυτοκινητου στην πιο φτηνη εταιρια ξερεις ότι μπορει να κλεισει. Εκει γιατι το κρατος σε προστατευει και αν κλεισει εισαι καλυμενος?Ετσι και αλλιως εχουμε συγκρινει τα βενζιναδικα με τις τηλεπικοινωνιες οποτε βαζουμε και τις ασφαλιστικες.

Στο κατω κατω υπαρχει η ΕΕΤΤ ,η ανεξαρτητη αρχη που πρεπει να προστατευει τους καταναλωτες και θα μπορουσε να εχει ενημερωσει καποιους μηνες πριν ότι η εταιρια ειναι προβληματική.

----------


## MNP-10

Δε παιζει ρολο το κατω του κοστους. Ρολο παιζει να εχεις λεφτα να συνεχιζεις να πουλας σ'αυτα τα επιπεδα τιμων (βλεπε αλλους παροχους προ-llu ή τη vodafone με προσφορες <10Ε. Λετε να κλεισει η Voda?).

----------


## citizen78

> Είσαι σοβαρός;


Ναι είμαι. 
Οπως και αρκετα γνώστης του τι είναι διαλογος, για να μη παρασυρθώ σε ανταπάδοση της αγενειας σου.







> ...Από που και ως που να ξέρουν ΟΛΟΙ ότι η Altec πουλάει κάτω του κόστους άρα θα κλείσει; Εδώ εγώ που ασχολούμαι και λίγο με adslgr δεν το ήξερα (όχι ότι κάνω τον γνώστη των τηλεπικοινωνιών)


Αν δεν ενδιαφερεσαι να το ψαχνεις και αγοραζεις στα τυφλά , δεν μπορεί κανεις να κανει τίποτα.
Οταν εγώ παντως παω να αγορασω κατι και για το "ιδιο" προϊόν βλεπω δυσαναλογες τιμές , είμαι επιφτυλαχτικότερος τοσο για το φτηνό οσο και για το ακριβό. Το ψαχνω με περισσοτερη προσοχή και μετα αποφασίσζω 




> πως να το ξέρει α) η "κυρία Κατίνα" που είδε μπαράζ διαφημίσεων στην τηλεόραση και όταν ο 5χρονος γιόκας της ζήτησε internet θυμήθηκε την Altec


Δεν θα απαντησω σε "επιχειρηματα" στηριγμενα σε σεξιστικές κοινοτυπιιες




> πως να το ξέρει  κάποιος μεσήλικας άνθρωπος που θέλησε και αυτός να βάλει adsl και είδε ότι η Altec έχει τις καλύτερες τιμές. κτλ...


Ο μεσηλικας είναι πολυ λιγότερο ευαλωτος απο οσο νομιζεις





> ...., δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένετε από τον πελάτη να ξέρει ότι η εταιρεία είναι κανόνι, από την στιγμή που βλέπει τόσες πολλές διαφημίσεις (άρα όχι όποια και όποια) και έχει και καλές κριτικές από άλλους συνδρομητές.


Αν προσεχες (που δεν νομιζω) εγραψα "Υπάρχει κανεις που δεν το ξερει αυτό _ή που δεν μπορεί να το ξερει ;;;" _ 
Αν καποιος αρκείτε στις διαφημισεις για να κανει επιλογες , μια ζωή θα χάνει τελικά.
Και αν μπορει να διαβασει τις καλες κριτικές - τοτε τις κακές που επισης θα διαβασε βαρεθηκε να τις αξιολογήσει; 






> Και να επαναλάβω ότι μέχρι την προηγούμενη βδομάδα δεν είχα κανένα παράπονο με την Altec, από τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες που είχα δεχθεί μέχρι σήμερα. Οπότε χαλάλι που έμεινα για μια βδομάδα σχεδόν χωρίς internet. Πάλι πιο φτηνά μου βγήκε από τα διπλάσια που ζητούσε ο ΟΤΕ.


Ενταηξει λοιπόν.  Προς τι η "επανασταση"; Αφού σου αρκει να γλυτώνεις καποια χρήματα όσο αντεξε-αντεξε...






> Δεν πάμε καλά... θα μας δείρουν κιόλας επειδή κοιτάξαμε την τσέπη μας και την πιο συμφέρουσα λύση. Σοβαρευτείτε...


Κανεις δεν θα σε δειρει. Αν κοιταξες ομως μονο τη τσεπη σου , ελπιζω να καταλαβες οτι αποφασεις με τετοιο αποκλειστικά κριτήριο δεν είναι παντα οι καλύτερες. 
Οσο για τη προτροπη σου να σοβαρευτώ , το οτι εγω δεν κα΄νω τις επιλογες μου με τετοιο τρόπο δείχνει, αν μη πουθενα αλλού,  σ'αυτό το τομέα σταθηκα ηδη σοβαροτερος.
Επι τη ευκαιρία : η ευγενεια οταν απευθυνεσαι σε αγνώστους είναι και αυτη σημαντική αρετή 


ΥΓ. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι οτι δεν εχω κανει λαθος επιλογες στη ζωή μου. Κάθε άλλο. Πρώτα ψαχνω όμως τις δικές μου ευθυνες και μετα των αλλων ή του κρατους.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Είσαι σοβαρός; Από που και ως που να ξέρουν ΟΛΟΙ ότι η Altec πουλάει κάτω του κόστους άρα θα κλείσει; Εδώ εγώ που ασχολούμαι και λίγο με adslgr δεν το ήξερα (όχι ότι κάνω τον γνώστη των τηλεπικοινωνιών)
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Δεν πάμε καλά... θα μας δείρουν κιόλας επειδή κοιτάξαμε την τσέπη μας και την πιο συμφέρουσα λύση. Σοβαρευτείτε...


Οι τιμές χονδρικής για τις γραμμές, και οι τιμές για την ΟΚΣΥΑ και το ΑΙΧ είναι δημόσιες.

Με μία πρώτη ματιά, η γραμμή μόνο στα 24Mb κάνει €12/μήνα, με μια έκπτωση της τάξης του 6-8% για την altec, οπότε έχουμε τουλάχιστον €11/μήνα. Οπότε τα €10/μήνα που είχε για κάποιο καιρό το jetpack δεν φτάνανε ούτε για ζήτω (βάλε έξτρα την ΟΚΣΥΑ, το εθνικό και διεθνές BW, προσωπικό, κόστος ενεργοποίησης, εξοπλισμό, διαφημίσεις κλπ).


Για το δεύτερο μέρος, νομίζω ότι ο καταναλωτής πρέπει να ρίχνει και μια ματιά στο που πάει η κατάσταση μεσοπρόθεσμα, από το να κυνηγάει μόνο το βραχυπρόθεσμο όφελος. Από την άλλη όμως, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ποιά καταναλωτική συμπεριφορά θα είχε βοηθήσει στην περίπτωση της altec. 

(Για μένα τα "καλά" σενάρια για την altec από τη μεριά του πελάτη θα ήταν ή να είχε πουληθεί/συγχωνευθεί με κάποια άλλη εταιρία νωρίτερα ή να είχε τα €€€ για να αντιμετωπίσει τις υποχρεώσεις της. Το πρώτο δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να το επιρρεάσει ο καταναλωτής. Το δεύτερο, επίσης δεν ξέρω, εκτός ίσως από ομαδικό έρανο)

----------


## citizen78

> Φιλε citizen αρα εννοεις ότι οταν πχ αγοραζεις και μια ασφαλεια αυτοκινητου στην πιο φτηνη εταιρια ξερεις ότι μπορει να κλεισει. Εκει γιατι το κρατος σε προστατευει και αν κλεισει εισαι καλυμενος?Ετσι και αλλιως εχουμε συγκρινει τα βενζιναδικα με τις τηλεπικοινωνιες οποτε βαζουμε και τις ασφαλιστικες.


1) Καταρχας δεν σε καλυπτει πλήρως (αν θυμαμαι καλα για 2 μήνες). 
2) Είναι ειδικό ταμείο στο οποιο παει μερος των ασφαλίστρων που πληρώνεις - κανεις δεν σου το χαρίζει
3) Μην ξεχνας οτι η ασφαλιση αυτοκινήτου είναι υποχρεωτική το Internet οχι. Συνεπως η συγκριση είναι ακρως αδόκιμη

ΥΓ. Ασφαλεια εχω σε ακριβή εταιρεία ....

----------


## no_logo

*@ XavierGr*

μα τώρα πλάκα μας κάνεις

ήταν φως φανάρι ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά 
η altec είχε ξεφτιλίσει τόσο τις τιμές των υπηρεσιών της που αν έπαιρνες μέρος σε διαγωνισμό αν κέρδιζες έπαιρνες ένα μπλουζάκι των 5 eurο και αν έχανες κέρδιζες μια σύνδεση 2ετή για adsl της altec
Ήταν φανερό πως πάσχιζε να βρει μετρητά, ακόμα και super markets πρόσφεραν σαν δώρο συνδρομές altec adsl
Συγνώμη δηλαδή
Τα αεροπλανάκια τα ξέρεις;
Ε κάτι τέτοιο είχε γίνει το τελευταίο ειδικά διάστημα η altec

........Auto merged post: no_logo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> (Για μένα τα "καλά" σενάρια για την altec από τη μεριά του πελάτη θα ήταν ή να είχε πουληθεί/συγχωνευθεί με κάποια άλλη εταιρία νωρίτερα ή να είχε τα ��� για να αντιμετωπίσει τις υποχρεώσεις της. Το πρώτο δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να το επιρρεάσει ο καταναλωτής. Το δεύτερο, επίσης δεν ξέρω, εκτός ίσως από ομαδικό έρανο)


τι να την κάνουν
ακόμα και το πελατολόγιο της είναι για τα σκουπίδια -η πλειοψηφία-
τσαμπατζήδες που κέρδισαν με κάποιο τρόπο μια συνδεση και όταν η προσφορά ή το τσάμπα θα τελειώσει θα σταματήσουν να είναι συνδρομητές

----------


## greatst

> ...
> 
> *Τα αεροπλανάκια τα ξέρεις;*
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		τα ... ποια???  :Thinking:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ήταν φανερό πως πάσχιζε να βρει μετρητά, ακόμα και super markets πρόσφεραν σαν δώρο συνδρομές altec adsl
> Συγνώμη δηλαδή
> Τα αεροπλανάκια τα ξέρεις;
> Ε κάτι τέτοιο είχε γίνει το τελευταίο ειδικά διάστημα η altec


Κοίτα, και η forthnet πχ τον καιρό που δεν είχε LLU παρά σε μονοψήφιο αριθμό κέντρων έδινε τα 2Mb, τη "μεγάλη ταχύτητα" της εποχής για λιγότερα χρήματα από όσα είχε η σκέτη γραμμή. Η ιδέα ήτανε να τους μαζέψει από πριν κόσμο (μπαίνοντας μέσα) και μετά να τους πάει στο LLU. Υπάρχουν βέβαια κάποιες διαφορές, μια και για τη μετάβαση ΑΡΥΣ -> LLU η forthnet είχε το κερασάκι του "θα σας πάμε από 2 στα 4 (μετά 10, μετά 24)" και του "θα σας πάμε από €25 στα €20", ενώ η altec είχε φτάσει από το ορεκτικό ακόμα στα όρια του adsl2+ από πλευράς ταχύτητας και στον πάτο από πλευράς τιμών.

Επιπλέον, για όσους δεν είμαστε κοντά στην αγορά, το "παίρνω €70 από τα οποία θα δώσω €30 ενεργοποίηση και €11+/μήνα στο ΟΤΕ μόνο και μόνο για τη γραμμή" μοιάζει τόσο παράλογη μορφή "δανεισμού" που απλά δεν πέρασε από το μυαλό μας.

----------


## konenas

*Οι τηλεπικοινωνίες δεν είναι ασφάλεια ούτε πατάτες.
Μπορεί η ΕΕΤΤ; Να παραιτηθούν αν δεν μπορούν.
*
Η ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων), είναι η Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή η οποία αποτελεί τον Εθνικό Ρυθμιστή που ελέγχει, ρυθμίζει και εποπτεύει: (α) την αγορά ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται οι εταιρείες σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας, ασύρματων επικοινωνιών και διαδικτύου και (β) την ταχυδρομική αγορά, στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται οι εταιρείες παροχής ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών και υπηρεσιών ταχυμεταφοράς. Επιπλέον, η ΕΕΤΤ ασκεί τις αρμοδιότητες Επιτροπής Ανταγωνισμού στις εν λόγω αγορές. http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET...ETT/index.html

Η Αποστολή μας: Κάθε κάτοικος της Ελλάδας να μπορεί να απολαμβάνει υπηρεσίες επικοινωνίας σύγχρονες, προσιτές και ασφαλείς




> Τα κάτω του κόστους είναι εκ του πονηρού.

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

> τι να την κάνουν
> ακόμα και το πελατολόγιο της είναι για τα σκουπίδια -η πλειοψηφία-
> τσαμπατζήδες που κέρδισαν με κάποιο τρόπο μια συνδεση και όταν η προσφορά ή το τσάμπα θα τελειώσει θα σταματήσουν να είναι συνδρομητές


ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΟ ΠΝΕΥΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ.............ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΖΑΠΑΝΤΖΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ???????????
ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ :Thumb down:

----------


## XavierGr

> Οπως και αρκετα γνώστης του τι είναι διαλογος, για να μη παρασυρθώ σε ανταπάδοση της αγενειας σου.


Αγενής (όπως θεωρείς) έγινα μετά από επαναληπτικό "χώσιμο" σε αυτούς που "κράζουν" κάποιους επειδή διάλεξαν Altec λόγο τιμής. Αν μη τι άλλο αυτοί που φταίνε λιγότερο σε αυτή την ιστορία είναι οι εργαζόμενοι και οι πελάτες της εταιρείας. Άλλοι μας ανεβάζουν και κατεβάζουν "κλαψιάρηδες" εδώ και κάποιες σελίδες, το "Είσαι σοβαρός;" σε πείραξε;




> Δεν θα απαντησω σε "επιχειρηματα" στηριγμενα σε σεξιστικές κοινοτυπιιες
> Ο μεσηλικας είναι πολυ λιγότερο ευαλωτος απο οσο νομιζεις


Εσύ το έκανες σεξιστικό, δεν ήταν τέτοια η πρόθεση μου, και τα 2 παραδείγματα φωτογραφίζουν υπαρκτές συνθήκες για ανθρώπους που θα τους τραβήξει το πιο φτηνό. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, ειδικά σε στρώματα που δεν τους τρέχουν, να βρουν κάτι φτηνό και φαινομενικά το ίδιο, να πουν "οκ, θα αγοράσω το πιο ακριβό γιατί θα είναι καλύτερο" (πράγμα που δεν ισχύει πάντα κιόλας).




> Αν προσεχες (που δεν νομιζω) εγραψα "Υπάρχει κανεις που δεν το ξερει αυτό _ή που δεν μπορεί να το ξερει ;;;" _ 
> Αν καποιος αρκείτε στις διαφημισεις για να κανει επιλογες , μια ζωή θα χάνει τελικά.
> Και αν μπορει να διαβασει τις καλες κριτικές - τοτε τις κακές που επισης θα διαβασε βαρεθηκε να τις αξιολογήσει;


Καλές και κακές κριτικές υπάρχουν για όλους τους ISP. Για κάποιον που δεν είναι γνώστης του αντικείμενου κριτήριο είναι βασικά η τιμή. Ούτως ή άλλος πολύς κόσμος βασίζεται στην διαφήμιση για να μάθει για ένα καινούργιο προϊόν, για να μην αναφέρω ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν διαφημίσεις. Δεν μπορείς λοιπόν να κρίνεις τους πάντες επειδή έτυχε βάση τιμής να διαλέξουν Altec.





> Ενταηξει λοιπόν.  Προς τι η "επανασταση"; Αφού σου αρκει να γλυτώνεις καποια χρήματα όσο αντεξε-αντεξε...


Πια επανάσταση; Δεν διαφωνώ με τον ΟΤΕ που έκλεισε τα κυκλώματα, ούτε και με την απόφαση της EETT. Εκνευρίζομαι όμως όταν αδικαιολόγητα μερικοί κάθονται και ρίχνουν το φταίξιμο στους καταναλωτές. Από που και ως που; Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να είναι πολύ χαιρέκακος κανείς για να κάθεται, σε νήμα που κάποιοι προσπαθούν να βρουν λύση για το πρόβλημα τους, να τους κατηγορεί και από πάνω.




> Κανεις δεν θα σε δειρει. Αν κοιταξες ομως μονο τη τσεπη σου , ελπιζω να καταλαβες οτι αποφασεις με τετοιο αποκλειστικά κριτήριο δεν είναι παντα οι καλύτερες.


Ούτε οι καλύτερες ούτε οι χειρότερες είναι. Οι παράγοντες είναι τόσοι πολλοί που άλλες φορές σου βγαίνει σε καλό και άλλες όχι. Αυτή τη φορά ναι, δεν μου βγήκε σε καλό (σχετικά), άλλες πάλι μια χαρά μου κάθεται.




> Οσο για τη προτροπη σου να σοβαρευτώ , το οτι εγω δεν κα΄νω τις επιλογες μου με τετοιο τρόπο δείχνει, αν μη πουθενα αλλού,  σ'αυτό το τομέα σταθηκα ηδη σοβαροτερος.


Ωραίος, δηλαδή εσύ κρίνεις τη σοβαρότητα κάποιου, σε αυτό το θέμα, από τον αν διάλεξε πάροχο που δεν έκλεισε; Συγκεκριμένα εγώ δεν διάλεξα από διαφήμιση αλλά από προτροπή φίλου, αλλά αυτό έτσι και αλλιώς είναι άσχετο, τι και αν διάλεξα από διαφήμιση; Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου, γιατί είσαι σοβαρότερος επειδή διάλεξες πάροχο με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Και στο κάτω-κάτω τι κάνουμε, διαγωνισμό σοβαρότητας;




> Επι τη ευκαιρία : η ευγενεια οταν απευθυνεσαι σε αγνώστους είναι και αυτη σημαντική αρετή


Φαίνεται ότι σε πείραξε πάρα πολύ η αρχική μου φράση και θα σου ζητήσω συγγνώμη αφού βλέπω να το κάνεις τόσο πολύ θέμα. Πριν όμως αρχίζεις να κάνεις κήρυγμα περί "ευγένειας" κάτσε λίγο να διαβάσεις τι γράφεις σε μένα και μετά τα ξαναλέμε. Αλλά δεν πειράζει, δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που με πειράζει να ανάψουν λίγο τα αίματα, καλύτερα στα λόγια παρά στις πράξεις.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: XavierGr πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *@ XavierGr*
> τι να την κάνουν
> ακόμα και το πελατολόγιο της είναι για τα σκουπίδια -η πλειοψηφία-
> τσαμπατζήδες που κέρδισαν με κάποιο τρόπο μια συνδεση και όταν η προσφορά ή το τσάμπα θα τελειώσει θα σταματήσουν να είναι συνδρομητές


Ε ορίστε! Τι να κάτσω να πω τώρα σε αυτό το άτομο που βάζει σε ένα τσουβάλι 80.000 συνδρομητές. Και όχι μόνο αυτό μας βρίζει και από πάνω.

----------


## golity

> ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΟ ΠΝΕΥΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ.............ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΖΑΠΑΝΤΖΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ???????????
> ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ





> Ε ορίστε! Τι να κάτσω να πω τώρα σε αυτό το άτομο που βάζει σε ένα τσουβάλι 80.000 συνδρομητές. Και όχι μόνο αυτό μας βρίζει και από πάνω.


Στο Ελλάντα ρε παιδιά πρέπει να το παίζεις χουβαρντάς...

γιατί να πάρεις το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα φθηνότερα; Τι θα πεις στους φίλους σου; 

- Πήρα από το φθηνό!

Όχι φυσικά. Στο Ελλάντα πρέπει πάντα να παίρνεις από το ακριβό (πάλι μπανάλ ακούγεται... από το ακριβότερο!). Και με βλέμμα υπεροψίας θα μπορείς να την λες σε όλους τους άλλους... γιατί εσύ απλά μπορείς και έχεις!

ΕΛΕΟC δηλαδή!  :Thumb down:

----------


## citizen78

> Αγενής (όπως θεωρείς) έγινα μετά από επαναληπτικό "χώσιμο" σε αυτούς που "κράζουν" κάποιους επειδή διάλεξαν Altec λόγο τιμής. Αν μη τι άλλο αυτοί που φταίνε λιγότερο σε αυτή την ιστορία είναι οι εργαζόμενοι και οι πελάτες της εταιρείας. Άλλοι μας ανεβάζουν και κατεβάζουν "κλαψιάρηδες" εδώ και κάποιες σελίδες, το "Είσαι σοβαρός;" σε πείραξε;


Παρεθεσες το δικό μου post και ξεκινησες με "εισαι σοβαρός;"

Τα υπολοιπα που (πιθανοτατα δικαιως) σε πείραξαν , αν ανατρεξεις δεν θα δεις να τα υποστηρίζω πουθενά. 

Λοιπον, στη θεση μου τι θα έλεγες ;





> Εσύ το έκανες σεξιστικό, δεν ήταν τέτοια η πρόθεση μου, και τα 2 παραδείγματα φωτογραφίζουν υπαρκτές συνθήκες για ανθρώπους που θα τους τραβήξει το πιο φτηνό. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, ειδικά σε στρώματα που δεν τους τρέχουν, να βρουν κάτι φτηνό και φαινομενικά το ίδιο, να πουν "οκ, θα αγοράσω το πιο ακριβό γιατί θα είναι καλύτερο" (πράγμα που δεν ισχύει πάντα κιόλας).


Δεν σε κατηγόρησα για συνειδήτό σεξιστή-αρνηθηκα να σχολιασω επιχειρήματα που περιεχουν σεξιστικές κοινοτυπιιες (ή ακόμα και χωρις πρόθεση τις αναπαραγουν)






> Καλές και κακές κριτικές υπάρχουν για όλους τους ISP. Για κάποιον που δεν είναι γνώστης του αντικείμενου κριτήριο είναι βασικά η τιμή. Ούτως ή άλλος πολύς κόσμος βασίζεται στην διαφήμιση *για να μάθει για ένα καινούργιο προϊόν*, για να μην αναφέρω ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν διαφημίσεις. Δεν μπορείς λοιπόν να κρίνεις τους πάντες επειδή έτυχε βάση τιμής να διαλέξουν Altec.


Ναι, η διαφημιση ενημερώνει για την υπαρξη ενός προϊόντος. Αλλα αλλοιμονο αν οδηγει και στην ακριτη αγορά του




> Πια επανάσταση; Δεν διαφωνώ με τον ΟΤΕ που έκλεισε τα κυκλώματα, ούτε και με την απόφαση της EETT. Εκνευρίζομαι όμως όταν αδικαιολόγητα μερικοί κάθονται και ρίχνουν το φταίξιμο στους καταναλωτές. Από που και ως που; Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να είναι πολύ χαιρέκακος κανείς για να κάθεται, σε νήμα που κάποιοι προσπαθούν να βρουν λύση για το πρόβλημα τους, να τους κατηγορεί και από πάνω.
> 
> Ούτε οι καλύτερες ούτε οι χειρότερες είναι. Οι παράγοντες είναι τόσοι πολλοί που άλλες φορές σου βγαίνει σε καλό και άλλες όχι. Αυτή τη φορά ναι, δεν μου βγήκε σε καλό (σχετικά), άλλες πάλι μια χαρά μου κάθεται.


Οντως στο "επανασταση" υπερεβαλα. Συμφωνω με τα παραπάνω που εγραψες





> Ωραίος, δηλαδή εσύ κρίνεις τη σοβαρότητα κάποιου, σε αυτό το θέμα, από τον αν διάλεξε πάροχο που δεν έκλεισε; Συγκεκριμένα εγώ δεν διάλεξα από διαφήμιση αλλά από προτροπή φίλου, αλλά αυτό έτσι και αλλιώς είναι άσχετο, τι και αν διάλεξα από διαφήμιση; Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου, γιατί είσαι σοβαρότερος επειδή διάλεξες πάροχο με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Και στο κάτω-κάτω τι κάνουμε, διαγωνισμό σοβαρότητας;


Δεν εδιεχνε το post σου , οτι η επιλογή σου εγινε έτσι - αντιθετα φαινόταν οτι κριτήριο ήταν η τιμή.  (που αν ηταν η τιμή, τότε θα έλεγα οτι επελεξα με σοβαρότερο τρόπο)
Χαιρομαι που λυθηκε η παρεξηγηση και ανακαλώ





> Φαίνεται ότι σε πείραξε πάρα πολύ η αρχική μου φράση και θα σου ζητήσω συγγνώμη αφού βλέπω να το κάνεις τόσο πολύ θέμα.


Οντως με πείραξε. Αλλα μετα τις διευκρινήσεις το θεωρώ λήξαν





> Πριν όμως αρχίζεις να κάνεις κήρυγμα περί "ευγένειας" κάτσε λίγο να διαβάσεις τι γράφεις σε μένα και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.


Ξανακοίταξα το post μου , ηταν επιθετικό αλλα ελπίζω ευπρεπές 





> Ε ορίστε! Τι να κάτσω να πω τώρα σε αυτό το άτομο που βάζει σε ένα τσουβάλι 80.000 συνδρομητές. Και όχι μόνο αυτό μας βρίζει και από πάνω.


Δεν το εχω ποσταρει εγώ - αλλα συμφωνω οτι είναι απαράδεκτο

----------


## maik

Παω στο super market, στο ραφι πεντε μαρκες μακαρονια. Οι τεσσερις στην ιδια πανω κατω τιμη και η πεμπτη στην μιση. Με μοναδικο κρητιριο την τσεπη μου αγοραζω την φτηνη. Για πολυ καιρο. Ξαφνικα μαθαινω οτι ηταν απο γενετικα μεταλαγμενο υλικο. Τα βαζω τοτε με το κρατος που δεν με προστατεψε.
Θα μας τρελανετε μερικοι εδω μεσα; :Evil:

----------


## konenas

> Παω στο super market, στο ραφι πεντε μαρκες μακαρονια. Οι τεσσερις στην ιδια πανω κατω τιμη και η πεμπτη στην μιση. Με μοναδικο κρητιριο την τσεπη μου αγοραζω την φτηνη. Για πολυ καιρο. Ξαφνικα μαθαινω οτι ηταν απο γενετικα μεταλαγμενο υλικο. Τα βαζω τοτε με το κρατος που δεν με προστατεψε.
> Θα μας τρελανετε μερικοι εδω μεσα;


Μακαρόνια είναι οι τηλεπικοινωνίες;

Τυφλός είσαι και δεν διάβασες την ούγια; Αν όμως δεν έγραφε τίποτα σε ποιον θα πας να ζητήσεις το δίκαιο σου;

Τι πρόβλημα έχεις με τα μεταλλαγμένα; Δεν τρώγονται;

Μόνο βιολογικά παίρνεις;

----------


## Πύρρος

> ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΟ ΠΝΕΥΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ.............ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΖΑΠΑΝΤΖΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ???????????
> ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ


Είσαι η CamelNet και πουλάς internet για €20/μήνα.

Εχεις τη δυνατότητα να αγοράσεις την ACN και σκέφτεσαι: έχουν 80.000 ανθρώπους που πληρώνουν €10/μήνα για net. Άμα τους πω "καλημέρα, είμαστε οι νέοι ιδιοκτήτες και το internet από €10 μόλις πήγε €20" πόσοι θα κάτσουν; Σίγουρα όχι όλοι. Οπότε δεν αγοράζεις 80.000 πελάτες, αλλά 60.000 ή 40.000

Άμα αντί για την ACN έχεις τη δυνατότητα να αγοράσεις τη φούφουτοςNET (με ίδιο κόστος, ίδιες υποχρεώσεις, ίδιο αριθμό πελατών) της οποίας οι πελάτες πληρώνουνε €30 το μήνα για net θα σκεφτόσουνα: "σήμερα δίνουν €30, αύριο θα δίνουν €20, οπότε τούμπες θα μου κάνουνε οι πελάτες". Εκεί από τους 80K υπολογίζεις ότι θα μείνουν και οι 75 (οι 5 πες την κάνανε στις μέρες του "downtime").

Ακόμα "χειρώτεροι" από τους πελάτες των €10 είναι οι πελάτες των €0 που πήρανε κάποιο υπολογιστή με 1-2 χρόνια δώρο internet. Τα λεφτά του Η/Υ τα πήρε προφανώς η altec. Εσύ σαν υποψήφιος αγοραστής έχεις όρεξη να καλύψεις από την τσέπη σου το κόστος του υπολοίπου χρόνου για να τον έχεις πελάτη μετά (αν δεν έχει διακόψει/μετακομίσει/μεταναστεύσει/πεθάνει/απαχθεί από εξωγήινους); Αν πχ χρειάζεται να τσοντάρεις €180 σε υπηρεσίες (18 μήνες x €10) απλά και μόνο για να κρατήσεις τον πελάτη που "αγόρασες", μήπως δεν αξίζει να τον αγοράσεις;

Με τα ίδια €180 μπορείς να πεις "δώρο router και έκπτωση 50% σε όλους τους νέους πελάτες" (αφού έτσι και αλλιώς αν δεν πάρει κανείς το μαγαζί ή το πελατολόγιο θα βρεθούν 80.000 άνθρωποι στο ψάξιμο). 

Ή το παίζεις "κοινωνική πολιτική" και προσφέρεις 6 μήνες τσάμπα net σε κάθε παλιό συνδρομητή της ACN (μόνο για τον τηλ. αριθμό του αρχικού συμβολαίου για να μην βάλουνε όλοι τσάμπα νετ στο εξοχικό  :Razz:  ). Από το να αναλάβεις της υποχρεώσεις της ή να δώσεις €€€ για το πελατολίγιο (αν γίνεται), φτηνότερο είναι.

----------


## nnn

Coolάρετε όλοι παρακαλώ.

----------


## golity

> Παω στο super market, στο ραφι πεντε μαρκες μακαρονια. Οι τεσσερις στην ιδια πανω κατω τιμη και η πεμπτη στην μιση. Με μοναδικο κρητιριο την τσεπη μου αγοραζω την φτηνη. Για πολυ καιρο. Ξαφνικα μαθαινω οτι ηταν απο γενετικα μεταλαγμενο υλικο. Τα βαζω τοτε με το κρατος που δεν με προστατεψε.
> Θα μας τρελανετε μερικοι εδω μεσα;


Υπάρχει κανείς εδώ μέσα που να έχει Altec και να πιστεύει (μετά από 1βδομάδα και κάτι) ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για την κατάσταση; Από την συμπεριφορά της πλεόν καταλάβαμε ποιος ευθύνεται και είναι φυσικά αυτός που κάνει την πάπια και δεν πληρώνει!

Αν και άκυρο το παράδειγμα με τα μακαρόνια, μιας και δεν πειράζει  το adsl την υγεία, εκτός και αν υπάρχει μεταλλαγμένο adsl  :Razz:

----------


## jethink

Καλα ολα αυτα που γραφονται εδω,για το ποιος,τι,που και γιατι φταιει και για αν το κριτιριο για μια επιλογη συνδεσης ειναι το ακριβο και το φτηνο.
Ο καθενας ειναι υπευθηνος για τις επιλογες του.
Γι'αυτο  λοιπον κανω την εξης ερωτηση.
Μπορει καποιος να μου πει σε ποιον παροχο να παω τωρα?
Ρωταω γιατι το internet ειναι μερος της δουλειας μου και τωρα με αυτα που γινονται εχω προβλημα
Σκεφτομαi για forthnet.
Αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως και αυτη καποια στιγμη βαρεσει κανονι και φτασω στο σημειο να αλλαζω παροχους καθε τρεις και λιγο για να καταληξω και παλι στο οτε.
Και γυρισουν καποιοι μετα και πουν οτι το κριτηριο επιλογης ηταν το πιο φτηνο  και καλα να παθουμε.
Τελος,οποιος πληρωνει μονος του το ιντερνετ και πολλα αλλα,και δεν του τα πληρωνουν αλλοι,κοιταει μονο την τσεπη του σε συνδυασμο με τις υπηρεσιες που του παρεχονται και τον βολευουν.
Και στο κατω κατω της γραφης,θα μυρισουμε τα νυχια μας ποιος ειναι λαμογιο και ποιος θα βαρεσει κανονι?
Ή μηπως νομιζουν μερικοι οτι καποιοι καθονται ολη μερα και ξυνονται και εχουν την δυνατοτητα να αναλυουν τα συν και τα πλυν του καθε παροχου ή να παρακολουθουν τις μετοχες τους,για μαντεψουν τι θα γινει στο μελλον?
Αυτα απο μενα και sorry για το αγριο υφος μου αλλα δεν μπορω να βλεπω να λενε ορισμενοι οτι αγοραζουμε γιατι ειναι φτηνο και βαση διαφημησης.
Αν μπορουσαμε να εχουμε ολοι τον χρονο να ψαχνουμε αναλυτικα τα παντα τοτε θα μεταναστευαμε σε αλλη χωρα.

----------


## maik

> Αν και άκυρο το παράδειγμα με τα μακαρόνια, μιας και δεν πειράζει  το adsl την υγεία, εκτός και αν υπάρχει μεταλλαγμένο adsl


Πειραζει την ψυχικη υγεια. Ιδιως η ελλειψη του στους addicted :Razz:

----------


## tedd

> Παω στο super market, στο ραφι πεντε μαρκες μακαρονια. Οι τεσσερις στην ιδια πανω κατω τιμη και η πεμπτη στην μιση. Με μοναδικο κρητιριο την τσεπη μου αγοραζω την φτηνη. Για πολυ καιρο. Ξαφνικα μαθαινω οτι ηταν απο γενετικα μεταλαγμενο υλικο. Τα βαζω τοτε με το κρατος που δεν με προστατεψε.
> Θα μας τρελανετε μερικοι εδω μεσα;


Kαι πιο σου λεει οτι και τα άλλα τα ακριβότερα δεν ειναι απο μεταλλαγμένα υλικά?

Και για να μιλήσουμε πάνω στο θέμα απο που να ξέρει ο κοσμος οτι οι τιμές ήταν κάτω του κοστους και να προιδεαστεί οτι κάτι δεν καλά και οτι έχει οικονομικά προβλήματα; Τι να έκανε όταν αγορασε το πάκετο σύνδεσεις, να ζητούσε τον ισολογισμό της εταιρειας;

Εσύ οταν πάς να ψωνίζεις στο σουπερμάρκετ (να έλθουμε στο παραδειγμά σου) κουβαλάς μαζί σου και μίνι χημικο εργαστήριο για να δεις οτι αυτά που θα αγοράζεις είναι κατάλληλα. 
Και ένα τελέυταιο παράδειγμα για να φύγουμε απο τον μύθο οτι το ακριβό ειναι και καλό, προσφατα πριν λίγους μήνες έιχαμε το θεμα με το μολύσμένο ηλιελαιο το οποιο αποδειχθηκε οτι το ιδιο προιον πωλούνταν απο διάφορες εταιρεις όπου άλλες το πουλούσαν 1,50€ και άλλες 3,00€ αλλά αν δεν έβγαινε αυτό το σκάνδαλο θα νομιζαμε όλοι το φτηνό θα ηταν κατώτερης ποιότητας απο το άλλο με διπλάσια τιμή.

----------


## maik

> Ο καθενας ειναι υπευθηνος για τις επιλογες του.


Ακριβως ετσι.

Για τελευταια φορα λοιπον γιατι βαρεθηκα.

Οταν το ιδιο προιον το πουλανε ολοι πανω κατω στην ιδια τιμη και ενας πουλαει στην μιση δυο πραγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν.
1. Εχουν κανει οι υπολοιποι καρτελ και ενας προσπαθει να το σπασει.
2.Κατι δεν παει καλα με το φτηνο προιον.

----------


## papail

> Ακριβως ετσι.
> 
> Για τελευταια φορα λοιπον γιατι βαρεθηκα.
> 
> Οταν το ιδιο προιον το πουλανε ολοι πανω κατω στην ιδια τιμη και ενας πουλαει στην μιση δυο πραγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν.
> 1. Εχουν κανει οι υπολοιποι καρτελ και ενας προσπαθει να το σπασει.
> 2.Κατι δεν παει καλα με το φτηνο προιον.


...........η κάπου παρακάτω θα σπάσει το κεφάλι του , αυτός που πουλάει μισοτιμής.Κοινώς θα πέσει έξω.

----------


## citizen78

> Γι'αυτο λοιπον κανω την εξης ερωτηση.
> Μπορει καποιος να μου πει σε ποιον παροχο να παω τωρα?
> Ρωταω γιατι το internet ειναι μερος της δουλειας μου και τωρα με αυτα που γινονται εχω προβλημα


Τα σταθερα δεδομένα είναι 
1) κανεις πάροχος δεν είναι κερδοφόρος 
2) κανεις δεν είναι 100% αξιόπιστος 

Το τελικό και κρισιμο ερώτημα είναι ένα : τι ζημια θα εχεις εσύ αν μείνεις μία μερα χωρις internet ή τηλέφωνο. Ή μία ώρα ; Ή 10 μέρες

Αναλογα με την απαντηση σου , θα κινηθεις. 
Θα βάλεις από Altec εως και εγγυημένη 99% μισθομένη γραμμή...

----------


## atheos71

> Ακριβως ετσι.
> 
> Για τελευταια φορα λοιπον γιατι βαρεθηκα.
> 
> Οταν το ιδιο προιον το πουλανε ολοι πανω κατω στην ιδια τιμη και ενας πουλαει στην μιση δυο πραγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν.
> 1. Εχουν κανει οι υπολοιποι καρτελ και ενας προσπαθει να το σπασει.
> 2.Κατι δεν παει καλα με το φτηνο προιον.


_Το φτηνό το κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι_,κατά την παροιμία...
Δεν ξεφεύγει,γενικά(υπάρχουν κι οι εξαιρέσεις),απ'αυτόν τον κανόνα τίποτα...

----------


## konenas

> _Το φτηνό το κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι_,κατά την παροιμία...
> Δεν ξεφεύγει,γενικά(υπάρχουν κι οι εξαιρέσεις),απ'αυτόν τον κανόνα τίποτα...


Είχα για χρόνια με φοβερά προβλήματα "εγγυημένη" leased line από ΟΤΕ. 

Είχα για χρόνια με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πρόβλημα απλή ADSL σε VPN για τον ίδιο πελάτη από ΑΛΤΕΚ.

Ότι σας έρθει λέτε.

Όλα είναι σχετικά. Πριν από μια βδομάδα (και κάτι) θα έλεγα σε όποιον με ρώταγε: ΑΛΤΕΚ.

Σήμερα; ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ.

Ξέρει κανείς; έ;;;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lewton

> Καλα ολα αυτα που γραφονται εδω,για το ποιος,τι,που και γιατι φταιει και για αν το κριτιριο για μια επιλογη συνδεσης ειναι το ακριβο και το φτηνο.
> Ο καθενας ειναι υπευθηνος για τις επιλογες του.
> Γι'αυτο  λοιπον κανω την εξης ερωτηση.
> Μπορει καποιος να μου πει σε ποιον παροχο να παω τωρα?
> Ρωταω γιατι το internet ειναι μερος της δουλειας μου και τωρα με αυτα που γινονται εχω προβλημα
> Σκεφτομαi για forthnet.
> Αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως και αυτη καποια στιγμη βαρεσει κανονι και φτασω στο σημειο να αλλαζω παροχους καθε τρεις και λιγο για να καταληξω και παλι στο οτε.
> Και γυρισουν καποιοι μετα και πουν οτι το κριτηριο επιλογης ηταν το πιο φτηνο  και καλα να παθουμε.
> Τελος,οποιος πληρωνει μονος του το ιντερνετ και πολλα αλλα,και δεν του τα πληρωνουν αλλοι,κοιταει μονο την τσεπη του σε συνδυασμο με τις υπηρεσιες που του παρεχονται και τον βολευουν.
> ...


H Forthnet δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κλείσει στο ορατό μέλλον. Αφενός επειδή είναι έτοιμη να περάσει σε λειτουργική κερδοφορία, και αφετέρου επειδή ακόμα και ζημιές να έχει κάποιοι λεφτάδες μόλις επένδυσαν σε αυτή πολλές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια ευρώ, και άρα δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση έτοιμοι να την αφήσουν να καταρρεύσει (όπως η Altec την Αltec Telecoms).

Ωστόσο για εσένα αυτή τη στιγμή η ενδεδειγμένη επιλογή είναι μάλλον ένα Conn-X, γιατί αν κάνεις αίτηση για Forthnet shared ή full LLU θα πάρει καμιά 15ρια μέρες η ενεργοποίηση, κατά τη διάρκεια των οποίων θα σέρνεσαι με την Αltec.
Επομένως μπορείς να βάλεις τώρα ένα Conn-X, και αφού περάσουν οι 6 μήνες εξετάζεις τότε τη σκοπιμότητα του να μεταβείς σε (σοβαρό) εναλλακτικό.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Η καλύτερη προσωρινή λύση ειναι να πάρεις ενα BOX της Forthnet που ειναι σε προσφορά στα καταστήματα με 29,90 ευρώ έχεις 6 μηνες προπληρωμένο Shared LLU 24Mbps ή 4 Mbit ΑΡΥΣ εκει που δεν εχει δίκτυο. Ειναι η φθηνότερη πρόταση της αγοράς .

----------


## citizen78

> Είχα για χρόνια με φοβερά προβλήματα "εγγυημένη" leased line από ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Είχα για χρόνια με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πρόβλημα απλή ADSL σε VPN για τον ίδιο πελάτη από ΑΛΤΕΚ.
> 
> *Ότι σας έρθει λέτε.*
> 
> Όλα είναι σχετικά. Πριν από μια βδομάδα (και κάτι) θα έλεγα σε όποιον με ρώταγε: ΑΛΤΕΚ.
> 
> Σήμερα; ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ.


Δεν πιστευω να θελεις να κάνουμε εδώ αναλυση διαχείρισης κινδύνου ή και διαχειρισης καταστροφής....




> Ξέρει κανείς; έ;;;


Ναι , στη δουλεία μου και στο σπίτι μου όπου ξερω τα δεδομένα , είμαι σιγουρος οτι με τις επιλογες μου δεν θα εχω αξεπεραστα προβλήματα. 

ΥΓ. Φυσικα και δεν είμαι ετοιμος να αντιμετωπίσω καθε τι (πχ σεισμό 11R , πόλεμο ....)

----------


## tsek0s

σημερα κατεβαζα με την φοβερη ταχυτητα 243 bytes/sec ουτε 1kb/sec απλα ελεος εχει καταντησι η κατασταση με την altec...για να δουμε αυριο πως θα παει...

----------


## jackpalans

> Για τελευταια φορα λοιπον γιατι βαρεθηκα.
> 
> Οταν το ιδιο προιον το πουλανε ολοι πανω κατω στην ιδια τιμη και ενας πουλαει στην μιση δυο πραγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν.
> 1. Εχουν κανει οι υπολοιποι καρτελ και ενας προσπαθει να το σπασει.
> 2.Κατι δεν παει καλα με το φτηνο προιον.


για καθίστε ρε παιδιά!

η ΑΛΤΕΚ, όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι 20€ μηνιαίως ζητάει για συνδρομή. Από πού κι ως πού φθηνότερη; και μη μου πει κανείς για Τζετπακ και τέτοια... όλες οι εταιρίες έχουν παρόμοιες προσφορές. Η Φόρθνετ μάλιστα, όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, δίνει το εξάμηνο πακέτο μισοτιμής σε σχέση με τις περισσότερες άλλες εταιρίες.

Εκτός αυτού, τόσα χρόνια λέμε και ξαναλέμε πότε θα πέσουν επιτέλους οι τιμές ώστε να φτάσουν τα ευρωπαϊκά στάνταρ και επιβεβαιώνουμε καθημερινά με την τσέπη μας την ύπαρξη του καρτέλ. 

Από πότε τέθηκε θέμα για τιμές κάτω του κόστους και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;

----------


## MNP-10

> Εκτός αυτού, τόσα χρόνια λέμε και ξαναλέμε πότε θα πέσουν επιτέλους οι τιμές ώστε να φτάσουν τα ευρωπαϊκά στάνταρ και επιβεβαιώνουμε καθημερινά με την τσέπη μας την ύπαρξη του καρτέλ. 
> 
> Από πότε τέθηκε θέμα για τιμές κάτω του κόστους και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;


Η διαφορα ειναι οτι στην Ευρωπη μπορει να εχουν, σε καποιες περιπτωσεις, φθηνες τιμες αλλα οι επιχειρησεις ειναι πολυ πιο βιωσιμες απ'τις αντιστοιχες Ελληνικες. Δλδ η κατασταση στην Ελλαδα με τις φθηνες τιμες ειναι ενα (προσωρινο?) πυροτεχνημα αφου δεν υπαρχουν προυποθεσεις μακροπροθεσμης παραμονης σε χαμηλα επιπεδα και αυτο ειναι κατι αρκετα ανησυχητικο. 

Θελουμε φθηνες τιμες? Φυσικα και θελουμε. Αλλα πρεπει να γινει ετσι ωστε ο παροχος να βγαζει με αυτες τις τιμες και ευλογο κερδος ωστε να μπορει να συνεχισει να μας παρεχει υπηρεσιες. 

Διαφωνω με την αυξηση τιμων για να γινουν βιωσιμοι οι παροχοι αλλα θα συμφωνουσα με καθε μετρο που θα εκανε βιωσιμοτερο το μοντελο παροχης υπηρεσιων, ωστε οι τιμες να παραμεινουν προσιτες (και οχι μονο ως προσφορες με στοχο την αποκτηση πελατολογιου).

----------


## golity

> Ακριβως ετσι.
> 
> Για τελευταια φορα λοιπον γιατι βαρεθηκα.
> 
> Οταν το ιδιο προιον το πουλανε ολοι πανω κατω στην ιδια τιμη και ενας πουλαει στην μιση δυο πραγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν.
> 1. Εχουν κανει οι υπολοιποι καρτελ και ενας προσπαθει να το σπασει.
> 2.Κατι δεν παει καλα με το φτηνο προιον.


Θα μπορούσε να ισχύει και ένα τρίτο σενάριο...

ένας κερδοφόρδος τομέας του ομίλου Altec να χρηματοδοτεί την AltecTelecoms έτσι ώστε να συνεχίσει να κάνει προσφορές μέχρι να μαζέψει ένα συγκεκριμένο αριθμό πελατών και όταν θα είχε έτοιμο το ιδιόκτητο να τους περνούσε εκεί...

άλλα αυτό φυσικά δεν ισχύει, οπότε πάπαλα  :Razz: 

Υ.Γ. Ίσως να ισχύει εν μέρει, αν ο στόχος ήταν να μαζέψει όσο περισσότερους συνδρομητές, για να τους περάσει στο "μελλοντικό" ιδιόκτητο, αφήνοντας όμως απλήρωτο κάποιον που δεν υπολόγιζε ότι θα ξυπνήσει!

----------


## saint240881

Off Topic


		το ρεκορ των απαντήσεων στην κατηγορία το κρατάει το topic http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=156638 στα 2690, αντε και το φτάνουμε!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tedd

> Η καλύτερη προσωρινή λύση ειναι να πάρεις ενα BOX της Forthnet που ειναι σε προσφορά στα καταστήματα με 29,90 ευρώ έχεις 6 μηνες προπληρωμένο Shared LLU 24Mbps ή 4 Mbit ΑΡΥΣ εκει που δεν εχει δίκτυο. Ειναι η φθηνότερη πρόταση της αγοράς .


Kαποιος που έιναι με συμβόλαιο στην αλτεκ το οποιο λύγει Φεβρουάριο και ειναι σε περιοχη όπου καλύπτεται απο το δίκτυο της Forthnet μπορει να πάει με αυτό το πακετο και να μην υπάρχει "κολλημα" με την υπάρχουσα συνδεση;

----------


## atheos71

> Είχα για χρόνια με φοβερά προβλήματα "εγγυημένη" leased line από ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Είχα για χρόνια με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πρόβλημα απλή ADSL σε VPN για τον ίδιο πελάτη από ΑΛΤΕΚ.
> 
> Ότι σας έρθει λέτε.
> 
> Όλα είναι σχετικά. Πριν από μια βδομάδα (και κάτι) θα έλεγα σε όποιον με ρώταγε: ΑΛΤΕΚ.
> 
> Σήμερα; ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ.
> ...


Την παρένθεση την είδες; :Thinking: 
Απαντάς μόνος σου _"Όλα είναι σχετικά_".
Κανείς δεν ξέρει ποιός παίρνει το "κύπελλο" αξιοπιστίας.
Ισχύει το *Μὴ χείρον βέλτιστον.*

----------


## soalokin

Όπως πάντα...
Άλλοι φταίνε και άλλοι πληρώνουν...και ο άμοιρος καταναλωτής που πάντα πληρώνει,τι φταίει ρε που τα χρήματα του τα μετατρέπετε τεχνηέντως σε φέσια εσείς; :Thumb down:

----------


## Πύρρος

> για καθίστε ρε παιδιά!
> 
> η ΑΛΤΕΚ, όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι 20€ μηνιαίως ζητάει για συνδρομή. Από πού κι ως πού φθηνότερη; και μη μου πει κανείς για Τζετπακ και τέτοια... όλες οι εταιρίες έχουν παρόμοιες προσφορές. Η Φόρθνετ μάλιστα, όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, δίνει το εξάμηνο πακέτο μισοτιμής σε σχέση με τις περισσότερες άλλες εταιρίες.
> 
> Εκτός αυτού, τόσα χρόνια λέμε και ξαναλέμε πότε θα πέσουν επιτέλους οι τιμές ώστε να φτάσουν τα ευρωπαϊκά στάνταρ και επιβεβαιώνουμε καθημερινά με την τσέπη μας την ύπαρξη του καρτέλ.



Η altec για αρκετό καιρό έδινε με €70 internet για 7 μήνες 24/1 και δεσμευότανε να σου πουλήσει άλλους πέντε για €10 τον ένα.

Για να σου δώσει η forthnet 6 μήνες με €30 πρέπει να της πληρώσεις άλλους 6 μήνες με €20 ή €70 για να το λήξεις πριν το 12μηνο.

Επιπλέον, η forthnet έχει μικρότερο κόστος: τα 24/1 τα δίνει μέσω shared LLU (€2/μήνα στον ΟΤΕ + απόσβεση του DSLAM της VS €11 η altec συν/πλην τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ΟΚΣΥΑ vs ELXIS / εννοικίαση/ απόσβεση οπτικής). Οπου η forthnet δεν είχε LLU δίνει 4 αντί 24 έχοντας ένα μικρό όφελος στην ΑΡΥΣ και ένα μεγάλο οφελος στην ΟΚΣΥΑ και το διεθνές/εθνικό BW. 

Και βέβαια της forthnet δεν της φόρτωσε η μητρική της 12μηνα και 24μηνα δωρεάν πρόσβασης με Η/Υ και παιχνιδομηχανές.


Για την πτώση τιμών έχεις δίκιο ότι αυτό θέλαμε, αλλά για να έχει διάρκεια η πτώση, χρειάζεται μετά από μια αρχική περίοδο, η τιμή πώλησης να είναι βιώσιμη για την εταιρία. Αλλιώς, σε λίγα χρόνια θα επιστρέψουμε στην αρχική, κακή, κατάσταση.

----------


## gogos888

> σημερα κατεβαζα με την φοβερη ταχυτητα 243 bytes/sec ουτε 1kb/sec απλα ελεος εχει καταντησι η κατασταση με την altec...για να δουμε αυριο πως θα παει...


Σε πέρασα  :Razz:  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=312

----------


## konenas

> Η διαφορα ειναι οτι στην Ευρωπη μπορει να εχουν, σε καποιες περιπτωσεις, φθηνες τιμες αλλα οι επιχειρησεις ειναι πολυ πιο βιωσιμες απ'τις αντιστοιχες Ελληνικες. ...


Η βιωσιμότητα δεν έχει σχέση με τις τιμές μόνο. Αν μετά από 6 μήνες η αλτεκ ξέρει ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές ή δεν ρίχνει κάποια ποσά για διαφήμιση;

Αν ήξερε κάτι που δεν ξέρουν οι υπόλοιποι;
Ο καταναλωτής δεν μπορεί να το ξέρει, όπως δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι συμφωνίες υπάρχουν, αν τα 21€ τα κάνουν 7€ ή μείνουν 21€.
Η ΑΛΤΕΚ μπορεί να κέρδιζε 0 από την ADSL αλλά κάποια χρήματα από άλλες υπηρεσίες.

Όλοι λοιπόν οι προφήτες εκ του ασφαλούς, βγήκαν εκ των υστέρων να πουν ότι ¨ρε δεν το βλέπατε; χαζοί είσαστε;"

Εγώ ρωτάω "Ο ΟργΤΕλ είναι βιώσιμος;"

----------


## Producer

> Ο ΟργΤΕλ είναι βιώσιμος;


Ποιός ήρθε? 159,3 εκατ. ευρώ τα καθαρά κέρδη του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ στο Β' τρίμηνο 2008 +16,6% απο q2 2007



Off Topic


		Το άλλο άκρο: Υπουργός Μεταφορών: "Η Ολυμπιακή χάνει και κοστίζει στον Έλληνα φορολογούμενο 1 εκατ. € ημερησίως" !

----------


## saint240881

πέρα της πλάκας το Internet είναι σε αισχρή κατάσταση atm  :Sad:

----------


## konenas

> Ποιός ήρθε? 159,3 εκατ. ευρώ τα καθαρά κέρδη του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ στο Β' τρίμηνο 2008 +16,6% απο q2 2007


Σε έξη μήνες;

----------


## Producer

> Σε έξη μήνες;




Off Topic


		Εάν κατάλαβα καλά, ρωτάς για τον ΟΤΕ... Αν και offtopic: 300,4 mn € καθαρά κέρδη στο 6μηνο (2008), 177 για τη μητρική
Δες τα αποτελέσματα στο αντίστοιχο thread για να μην φύγουμε απο το θέμα Altec εδώ

----------


## konenas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εάν κατάλαβα καλά, ρωτάς για τον ΟΤΕ... Αν και offtopic: 300,4 mn € καθαρά κέρδη στο 6μηνο
> Δες τα αποτελέσματα στο relevant thread για να μην φύγουμε απο το θέμα Altec εδώ


Θέλω να τονίσω πως κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θα γίνει ( χωρίς σεισμό 11Ρ) μετά από 6 μήνες.

----------


## xmperop1

> Θέλω να τονίσω πως κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θα γίνει ( χωρίς σεισμό 11Ρ) μετά από 6 μήνες.


Ισως στο βάθος να το ξέρουμε και να μη θέλουμε να το πιστέψουμε.
Οσοι δεν έχουν πάνω από 150.000 συνδέσεις LLU και δεν έχουν βγει στην επαρχία η δεν έχουν καλύψει τουλάχιστον Αθήνα-Θεσ/κη να αντιμετωπίσουν την ίδια κατάσταση.

----------


## lewton

> Ισως στο βάθος να το ξέρουμε και να μη θέλουμε να το πιστέψουμε.
> Οσοι δεν έχουν πάνω από 150.000 συνδέσεις LLU και δεν έχουν βγει στην επαρχία η δεν έχουν καλύψει τουλάχιστον Αθήνα-Θεσ/κη να αντιμετωπίσουν την ίδια κατάσταση.


Ή μήπως κάποιος που έχει καλύψει μόνο τα 50-60 συμφερότερα κέντρα μπορεί να επιτύχει κερδοφορία με λιγότερους από 150.000 πελάτες;  :Thinking:

----------


## xmperop1

> Ή μήπως κάποιος που έχει καλύψει μόνο τα 50-60 συμφερότερα κέντρα μπορεί να επιτύχει κερδοφορία με λιγότερους από 150.000 πελάτες;


Δύσκολο πολύ δύσκολο αν κοιτάξουμε τον κύκλο εργασιών τους, τις υποχρεώσεις τους και τα χρέη τους.
Πρέπει να μπούνε γρήγορα λεφτά στα ταμεία τους.

----------


## kanenas3

Η εμπειρία του εξωτερικού δείχνει ότι υπάρχει χώρος και για μικρούς αλλά περιορισμένους γεωγραφικά παρόχους. Τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα είναι πιθανό να μπορεί να είναι κερδοφόρος μια εταιρία που θα είναι σωστά στημένη ακόμα και με λίγους πελάτες.

----------


## no_logo

> Δύσκολο πολύ δύσκολο αν κοιτάξουμε τον κύκλο εργασιών τους, τις υποχρεώσεις τους και τα χρέη τους.
> Πρέπει να μπούνε γρήγορα λεφτά στα ταμεία τους.


και αν έχει σταματήσει για ανεξήγητους λόγους το e-bill ακόμα χειρότερα  :Whistle:

----------


## Producer

> Η βιωσιμότητα δεν έχει σχέση με τις τιμές μόνο.


Φυσικά και όχι.

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι παράγοντες.

Δες ένα παράδειγμα:
Ταμειακά διαθέσιμα για τις μητρικές στις 31/12/2007 (Ταμείο+Καταθέσεις όψεως+Καταθέσεις προθεσμίας)

Altec: Ταμειακά διαθέσιμα λήξης περιόδου: 6.891.399 €

Forthnet: Ταμειακά διαθέσιμα λήξης περιόδου: 55.701.928 €

Φυσικά δεν είναι τόσο απλό (μπορείς να έχεις άλλου τύπου ταμειακές εισροές πχ αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου κλπ, κάτι που προσπάθησε να κάνει η Altec) αλλά το hard cash είναι hard cash!

Επίσης, η Altec είχε τον Οκτώβριο 2007 κανονίσει με τις τράπεζες 6μηνες δόσεις για επαναχρηματοδότηση τεράστιου δανείου... Άρα ότι είχε ξεμείνει στα ταμεία ίσως στέρεψε κάποια στιγμή τον Απρίλιο/Μάιο 2008...

Βάλε και τους άλλους παράγοντες... "επενδύσεις σε LLU", μισθοδοσίες κλπ κλπ, χασούρες απο θυγατρική telecoms... δεν αντέχει... κάποια στιγμή μπαίνεις στα πολύ κόκκινα... no cash=no party!

Χάσανε το τραίνο να πουλήσουν τη θυγατρική Telecoms το 2007... τώρα...

Ps: Όλα απο επίσημα στοιχεία των Ετήσιων Δελτίων Χρήσης που βρίσκονται στο www.ase.gr

----------


## xmperop1

> Η εμπειρία του εξωτερικού δείχνει ότι υπάρχει χώρος και για μικρούς αλλά περιορισμένους γεωγραφικά παρόχους. Τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα είναι πιθανό να μπορεί να είναι κερδοφόρος μια εταιρία που θα είναι σωστά στημένη ακόμα και με λίγους πελάτες.


Μικρούς με 100.000 η 500.000 πελάτες?
Η αγορά πιστεύω μας δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τόσες πολλές εταιρείες και τα νούμερα είναι πολύ μικρότερα.

----------


## Producer

> Μικρούς με 100.000 η 500.000 πελάτες?
> Η αγορά πιστεύω μας δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τόσες πολλές εταιρείες και τα νούμερα είναι πολύ μικρότερα.


Είναι μεγάλοι αλλά βρίσκονται σε πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση...

Μερικές φορές... Όσο περισσότεροι πελάτες, τόσο μεγαλύτερη χασούρα... Ειδικά στο μοντέλο Altec (no private network)
Το θέμα είναι πόσο αντέχει μια εταιρεία... Π.χ. οι αντοχές της Forthnet είναι πολύ μεγάλες και το ρίσκο δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο (παραπάνω στοιχεία και private LLU)

----------


## gr8_kostas

> Πριν από μια βδομάδα (και κάτι) θα έλεγα σε όποιον με ρώταγε: ΑΛΤΕΚ.Σήμερα; ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ.Ξέρει κανείς; έ;;;


Με αφορμή αυτό το μήνυμα θα πω και εγώ την άποψη μου,και θα σχολιάσω κάποια θεματάκια....

*1ον :* Ασφαλώς και όλοι πριν μια εβδομάδα θα λέγαμε ALTEC γιατί (σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους) λειτουργούσε σχεδόν απρόσκοπτα και με ελάχιστα προβλήματα...Σε αυτό δε νομίζω να υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση

*2ον :* Πολλοί σε αυτό το topic ισχυρίστηκαν ότι "εν ολίγοις" η οικονομική καταστροφή της ALTEC ήταν ηλίου φαεινότερη και πλησίαζε.....Κύριοι,γιατί δεν ανοίξατε topic *πριν την καταστροφή* να μας ενημερώσετε και εμάς...Μετά θάνατον προφήτες....  :No no: 

*3ον :* Η στάση της διοίκησης της Altec telecoms ήταν δυσάρεστη _μετά το ξέσπασμα της καταιγίδας_...Μια επίσημη ανακοίνωση που θα παραδεχόταν την οικονομική δυσχέρια,αλλά και θα ενημέρωνε για τον χρονικό ορίζοντα(αν υπάρχει) της λύσης , θα διατηρούσε την εταιρία ψηλά στις συνειδήσεις μας και σίγουρα θα κέρδιζαν το χρόνο που πιθανότατα χρειάζονται...Η στάση όμως της εξαφάνισης και της εγκατάλειψης των πελατών (χωρίς καμία επίσημη ενημέρωση) δυστυχώς οδήγησε σε αντίστοιχη συμπεριφορά από εμάς...Εγκαταλείψαμε το πλοίο,δίχως καθυστέρηση...Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των πελατών θα είχε φανεί (πιστεύω) γενναιόδωρο αν είχει μια επίσημη ενημέρωση για την κατάσταση,αλλά δεν μας τη προσφέρατε...Λυπάμαι που σε αυτή την κρίση δεν επιβεβαιώσατε την θετική εικόνα που είχαμε σχηματίσει για εσάς..

----------


## kanenas3

> Μικρούς με 100.000 η 500.000 πελάτες?
> Η αγορά πιστεύω μας δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τόσες πολλές εταιρείες και τα νούμερα είναι πολύ μικρότερα.


Μιλάω για κάτω από 100.000. Στην ουσία πρόκειται για μεταπωλητές! Όχι όμως του εκεί ΟΤΕ αλλά κάποιου άλλου εναλλακτικού. Τώρα μοιάζει μακρινό αλλά όταν ολοκληρωθεί η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου όσων μείνουν θα τους καίει και το πως θα τα γεμίσουν οπότε είναι πιθανές συμφωνίες μεταξύ μικρού και μεγάλου εναλλακτικού.

----------


## karavagos

Συνήθως για να επιβιώσει κάποιος "μικρός" (σαν "μικρός"), πρέπει να προσφέρει κάτι διαφορετικό. Σε περίπτωση που αυτό το διαφορετικό πετύχει και έχει απήχηση στους καταναλωτές, οι υπόλοιποι "μεγάλοι" θα προσπαθήσουν είτε να το αντιγράψουν είτε να το θάψουν (ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές τους), οπότε ο "μικρός" θα πρέπει να βρει κάτι άλλο να προσφέρει, κ.ο.κ. Όποιος αντέχει συνεχίζει...μέχρι να αλλάξει κατηγορία.

----------


## Producer

> *2ον :* Πολλοί σε αυτό το topic ισχυρίστηκαν ότι "εν ολίγοις" η οικονομική καταστροφή της ALTEC ήταν ηλίου φαεινότερη και πλησίαζε.....Κύριοι,γιατί δεν ανοίξατε topic *πριν την καταστροφή* να μας ενημερώσετε και εμάς...Μετά θάνατον προφήτες....


Παρόμοιες αναλύσεις/συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει σε πάρα πολλά threads εδώ μέσα.  Δεν διάβασα ποτέ ότι θα έσκαγε σίγουρο "κανόνι" (ακόμη και τώρα δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο!).  Αυτό θα ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατον να το αναγνωρίσει κάποιος.  Όλοι γράφανε ότι η αγορά είναι σε δύσκολη φάση και δύσκολα θα επιβιώσουν πολλοί εναλλακτικοί (το έλεγε η Altec μόνη της!)
Τα στοιχεία είναι όλα δημόσια και όποιος τα ψάχνει, τα βρίσκει.  Ειδικά τα άσχημα νέα που ερχόντουσαν μετά τη Lannet "φωτογράφιζαν" την Altec 2 μήνες πριν!
Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν ασχολείται με τη βιωσιμότητα των παρόχων (μερικοί λένε ότι καλά κάνει, μερικοί λένε ότι κάνει τα στραβά μάτια)
Δεν υπάρχει προστασία του καταναλωτή.
Κανείς εδώ δεν είναι "Συνήγορος του καταναλωτή" ούτε "προφήτης".  Συζητάμε τις εξελίξεις στην αγορά.  Εάν σκάσει κάτι, το ψάχνουμε γενικώς για να τροφοδοτήσουμε τη σωστή συζήτηση.  Γιατί νομίζεις ότι το adslgr.com/forum είναι τόσο επιτυχημένο ?  :Smile: 

Έχοντας τα παραπάνω σαν δεδομένα: RTFM! (no offense intended)

----------


## panteraz

Off Topic





> τι να την κάνουν
> ακόμα και το πελατολόγιο της είναι για τα σκουπίδια -η πλειοψηφία-
> τσαμπατζήδες που κέρδισαν με κάποιο τρόπο μια συνδεση και όταν η προσφορά ή το τσάμπα θα τελειώσει θα σταματήσουν να είναι συνδρομητές


Γεια σου ρε LARGE τυπάκι!  :Clap:  Ααα, δεν μπορώ να πω, ΚΥΜΠΑΡΗΣ ο φίλος μας... Καφε να φανταστώ πίνεις μόνο όπου τον έχει 5 ευρώ και πάνω ε; Όχι σαν τους τζαμπατζήδες που δίνουν 2-3 ευρώ... Και πάλι μπράβο φίλε μου! Υπόδειγμα νεοέλληνα!  :One thumb up: 

Να τέτοια διαβάζω και πραγματικά στεναχωρίεμαι για το μέλλον της χώρας μας...

----------


## Tromeros

Παρακολουθώ εδώ και μέρες την όλη συζήτηση που διαδραματίζεται ύστερα απο τα λυπηρά δρώμενα, για εμάς τους συνδρομητές της ΑΛΤΕΚ, και πραγματικά περιμένω να δώ αν κάποιος/οι θα καταλήξουν σε κάποιο πρακτικό σημείο επι της όλης υπόθεσης.Αμφιλεγόμενες απόψεις επι του θέματος και θεωρίες γιατί τα πράγματα έφτασαν στο σημείο που είναι αυτή την στιγμη δεν νομίζω οτι έχουν κάποιο ουσιαστικό νόημα.Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται και τι κάνουμε απο εδώ και πέρα.

Εγώ προσωπικά και όντας συνδρομητης της ΑΛΤΕΚ απο τα χρόνια που ακόμα παρείχε PSTN/ISDN μόνο (ήταν ΑΙΑΣ τότε) και όντας (σύμφωνα με την αντιπροσωπεία τους τότε εδω στην Κέρκυρα)ο πρώτος που είχε κάνει αίτηση για ADSL 384 στην περιοχή εδώ, με μεγάλη μου λύπη έχω να πω πως αν τα προβλήματα τους δεν έχουν επιλυθεί μέχρι αύριο εγω θα προχωρήσω σε ακύρωση του συμβολαίου μου μαζί τους και θα προχωρήσω στην σύνδεση μου με CONN-X. Φυσικά αυτό δεν το λέω με ελαφρά τι καρδία απο την στιγμή που για μένα το διαδίκτυο είναι ενα μέσο με το οποίο εργάζομαι και ειδικά στο θέμα της ηλεκτρονικής μου διεύθυνσης (email) πονάει υπέρ του δέοντος το να πρέπει να αλλάξω 1.000 κάρτες και να ενημερώσω πόσες επαφές μου για την αλλαγή αυτή συν το γεγονός οτι σίγουρα πολλοί θα προμηθεύονται για κάποιο διάστημα την παλιά διεύθυνση(= ζημία για εμένα). Όσοι κάνουν τον κόπο να διαμαρτυρηθούν για την κίνηση μου αυτή απλά να ξανασημειώσω το ποσο ένθερμος υποστηρικτής ήμουν(και συνεχίζω να είμαι) των ανεξάρτητων εταιριών και ειδικά σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Δεν αισθάνομαι οτι προδίδω κάποιον ή κατι ή πως συνεισφέρω στην διαμόρφωση κάποιου μονοπωλίου την στιγμή που αυτήν την στιγμή κανείς άλλος ανεξάρτητος παροχέας δεν είναι σε θέση να μου προσφέρει ούτε την γρήγορη εξυπηρέτηση των 2-3 ημερών αλλαγής παροχέα (έναντι του ενός μήνα) ούτε κάποια καλύτερη τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση(εδώ και 10 χρόνια στην ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν συνάντησα κάποια διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση στην εξυπηρέτηση απ'οτι συναντούσα προηγουμένως στην OTEnet).

Όταν κάποιος ανεξάρτητος εμφανιστεί και πραγματικά προσφέρει κάτι το διαφορετικό και το "επαναστατικό"(εντός ορίων βέβαια) τότε σίγουρα θα κάνω τα αδύνατα δυνατά να μεταφερθώ σε εκείνον. Μεχρις ότου να υπάρξουν επιχειρηματικά μυαλά τα οποία δεν θα φοβηθούν να πάρουν κάποια οικονομικά -υπολογισμένα βεβαίως- ρίσκα με την σωστή μελέτη στην αγορά να έχει προηγηθεί, εγώ θα πλεύσω σε κάπως πιο "σίγουρα νερά" .

Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα, να μην προσέβαλα και πρωτίστως να μην πυροδοτήσω λάθος αντιδράσεις.

----------


## commando

χαχα σας περασα ολους ειμαι ο πιο "γρηγορος"συνδρομητης της Αλτεκ τωρα!!! :Respekt:

----------


## geonik

> Το Dial Up πέθανε!! Ζήτω το Dial Up!!!


Εγώ πάντως ευχαριστώ την Altec που μου πρσφέρει γνήσια εμπειρία Dial-Up επάνω από την ADSL σύνδεσή μου.

Τέτοιες όμορφες νοσταλγικές στιγμές έχω να νοιώσω από τότε που πρωτοάνοιξα έναν Amstrad CPC emulator  :Razz:

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

> Είσαι η CamelNet και πουλάς internet για €20/μήνα.


φιλε εαν ημουν η camelnet η otenet η altec η οποιοσδηποτε παροχεας θα ειχα γεμισει τα forums σαν κι αυτο με "παπαγαλακια" να μου ψαρευουν πελατεια :Wink: 

υ.γ. εαν ποτε βρω καποιο μ****α που εχει απεριοριστες ποσσοτητες χρηματων για πεταμα και παραστησω τον καδο και μου θυμηθει να γινω παροχεας διαδικτυου ...θυμισε με να σου αποστειλω το ποσοστο που θα σου αναλογει για το copyright :Smile:

----------


## maxkeidy

Γεια σε όλους.Πρωτη φορά γράφω εδώ,αν και παρακολουθώ πολύ καιρό τις διάφορες συζητήσεις.Ειμαι και εγώ συνδρομητής της ALTEC,και μέχρι πριν απο 10 ημέρες,ήμουνα καθ'όλα ευχαριστημένος με τις υπηρεσίες της.Μετά το ξεσπασμα της "κρίσης",βλέποντας πωε η σύνδεση μου άρχισε να παρουσιαζει σοβαρα προβλήματα,πίστεψα πως μια σοβαρη εταιρία οπως η εν λόγω,γρήγορα θα αποκαθιστούσε την ζημια και ολα θα επανερχονταν στα φυσιολογικά,κατι το οποιο δεν εγινε ακομα,μια εβδομαδα μετα.Και ούτε μια ανακοινωση,ούτε μια ενημερωση προς τους συνδρομητες για το τεχνικο ζήτημα της υποθεσης.Θα περιμένω αλλες 2-3,μέρες και θα διακόψω την συνδεση.Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με ενημερωσει σχετικα με το που θα ενημερωθω διαδυκτιακα,για το ποια εταιρία να επιλεξω,καθ'οτι ειμαι καινουργιος στον χωρο των υπολογιστών?Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## XavierGr

> Εγώ πάντως ευχαριστώ την Altec που μου πρσφέρει γνήσια εμπειρία Dial-Up επάνω από την ADSL σύνδεσή μου.


Το θέμα είναι ότι η γραμμή είναι χειρότερη και από dial-up. Μπορεί στιγμιαία να πιάνω μέχρι και 80Kb/s αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές είναι καρφωμένο στο 0 με μικρά ξεσπάσματα.

Επίσης το lag είναι πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερο μιας απλής dial-up, και χάνεις και πάρα πολλά πακέτα, με αποτέλεσμα 1) οι εφαρμογές που στηρίζονται στο udp να είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να λειτουργήσουν, 2) να μην μπορείς καλα-καλα να κάνεις ένα σωστό connection για να κατεβεί ένα αρχείο 2-3 mb. X€σε μέσα δηλαδή.

Λυπάμαι πολύ που το λέω αλλά αύριο πάω για conn-x και στο καπάκι αίτηση για Forthnet LLU, τουλάχιστον να μη μείνω 1 μήνα χωρίς internet.

----------


## jackpalans

> *1ον :* Ασφαλώς και όλοι πριν μια εβδομάδα θα λέγαμε ALTEC γιατί (σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους) λειτουργούσε σχεδόν απρόσκοπτα και με ελάχιστα προβλήματα


Μεγάλη αλήθεια!! Τον ενάμιση, περίπου, χρόνο που είμαι με ΑΛΤΕΚ  δεν χρειάστηκε να αντιμετωπίσω σχεδόν κανένα πρόβλημα. Αντιθέτως παλιότερα με CONN-X είχα κάποια προβλήματα με τη σύνδεσή μου (για να μη μιλήσω για τα βασανιστήρια που υποβλήθηκα ακόμη παλιότερα απ' τη ΦΟΡΘΝΕΤ και την τεχνική της υπηρεσία....)

Γενικά η εταιρία είχε πολύ καλή φήμη. Τουλάχιστον στους δικούς μου κύκλους που δεν αποτελούνται από σκληροπυρηνικούς χακεράδες.




> *3ον :* Η στάση της διοίκησης της Altec telecoms ήταν δυσάρεστη _μετά το ξέσπασμα της καταιγίδας_...Μια επίσημη ανακοίνωση που θα παραδεχόταν την οικονομική δυσχέρια,αλλά και θα ενημέρωνε για τον χρονικό ορίζοντα(αν υπάρχει) της λύσης , θα διατηρούσε την εταιρία ψηλά στις συνειδήσεις μας και σίγουρα θα κέρδιζαν το χρόνο που πιθανότατα χρειάζονται..(...) Λυπάμαι που σε αυτή την κρίση δεν επιβεβαιώσατε την θετική εικόνα που είχαμε σχηματίσει για εσάς..


Πολύ σωστά! εντελώς απαράδεκτη η στάση που κράτησε η εταιρία, όχι μόνο δεν ενημέρωσε τους πελάτες της αλλά, ουσιαστικά, παίζει κρυφτούλι αφού σε κάποια φάση δεν μπορούσες να επικοινωνήσεις καν με αυτήν (δεν ξέρω αν τα τηλεφωνικά τους κέντρα είναι πάλι σε λειτουργία, σταμάτησα πια να προσπαθώ εδώ και μέρες)


ΥΓ αμφιβάλλω για την εγκυρότητα αυτού του  speedtest, πάντως εχθές και σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα. Βέβαια όπως έγραψε και ο XavierGR παραπάνω, αυτό ισχύει μόνο σε συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές. Πχ είναι αδύνατον να χρησιμοποιήσω τορρεντ, και τα streaming (πχ youtube ή ραδιόφωνα) είναι για κλάματα...
άντε να δούμε και αύριο τί θα μας ξημερώσει. Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα θα πάω μια βόλτα απ' τη ΦΟΡΘΝΕΤ να δω αν έχουν ακόμη το πακέτο να το τσιμπήσω.

----------


## gogos888

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Γεια σου ρε LARGE τυπάκι!  Ααα, δεν μπορώ να πω, ΚΥΜΠΑΡΗΣ ο φίλος μας... Καφε να φανταστώ πίνεις μόνο όπου τον έχει 5 ευρώ και πάνω ε; Όχι σαν τους τζαμπατζήδες που δίνουν 2-3 ευρώ... Και πάλι μπράβο φίλε μου! Υπόδειγμα νεοέλληνα! 
> 
> Να τέτοια διαβάζω και πραγματικά στεναχωρίεμαι για το μέλλον της χώρας μας...


Τον φαντάζομαι σαν και αυτόν της διαφήμισης του ΟΤΕ που του αρέσει να πληρώνει και τον αέρα που αναπνέει  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Πως εχω την εντυπωση πως ηταν της HOL η  διαφημιση και οχι του ΟΤΕ! :Laughing: 
Κι επειτα ηρθαν οι καφετιερες που δεν ψηνουν καφε χωρις παγιο
και οι παπαγαλοι που ειναι πρασινα ιγκουανα, γι αυτο και δεν μιλανε!!! Αυτες ηταν του ΟΤΕ...
 :Cool:  Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειρωνευομαστε κανενος τις επιλογες, αλλά οταν παιρνεις κατι 
σχεδον ή τελειως τσαμπα σιγουρα δεν μπορεις να εχεις τις ιδιες απαιτησεις ποιοτητας κι εξυπηρετησης
 απο ενα παροχο σε συγκριση με καποιον που ακριβοπληρωνεις! Και παλι μερικοι 
(οι ιδιοι παντοτε τι συμπτωση) το ειδαμε πιο πολυ σαν οπαδοι και οχι σαν απλοι ταλαιπωρημενοι πελατες... 
Ειπαμε *κανεις παροχος δεν ειναι τελειος* και κανεις δεν φταιει για τα παντα...



Τελικα τι θα γινει θα κλεισει, θ απορροφηθει ή θα πουληθει;;;
Γιατι προφανως οταν δεν βρισκεις τις 250.000-  για τα μυρια  :No no:

----------


## baskon

Δε νομιζω οτι οι 250000 ειναι το προβλημα.
Τα μυρια που πρεπει να δωσει σε 4 μερες ειναι και για αυτο δε κανει τιποτα..
Αντε να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο να δουμε τι θα γινει...
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να εξαγοραστει από καποια μεγαλύτερη εταιρια.Το καλυτερο για τους ηδη υπαρχοντες συνδρομητες που εχουν προπληρωσει εννοω.

----------


## konenas

> ...
> ΥΓ αμφιβάλλω για την εγκυρότητα αυτού του  speedtest, πάντως εχθές και σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα. Βέβαια όπως έγραψε και ο XavierGR παραπάνω, αυτό ισχύει μόνο σε συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές. Πχ είναι αδύνατον να χρησιμοποιήσω τορρεντ, και τα streaming (πχ youtube ή ραδιόφωνα) είναι για κλάματα...


Το speedtest μετρά από το ΑΙΧ (νετ1) οπότε δίνει διαφορετική μέτρηση από το εξωτερικό.
Συνδέστε το με Λονδίνο, Νέα Υόρκη κλπ.

Πριν από το "πρόβλημα" η ΑΛΤΕΚ έδινε ταχύτητες ~8000/~800/~12 (down/up/ltcy) τώρα δίνει ~500/~700~150 στο εσωτερικό και από ~1200/~600/~150 σε ~300/~500/~200 τις ίδιες περίπου ώρες (πρωί)

----------


## gadgetakias

> Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με ενημερωσει σχετικα με το που θα ενημερωθω διαδυκτιακα,για το ποια εταιρία να επιλεξω,καθ'οτι ειμαι καινουργιος στον χωρο των υπολογιστών?Σας ευχαριστω.


Επειδή είσαι καινούργιος και έχεις ήδη ταλαιπωρηθεί, διάλεξε ΟΤΕ δαγκωτό.
Οτιδήποτε άλλο με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο θα σε ταλαιπωρήσει..

----------


## jimmy870

> Επειδή είσαι καινούργιος και έχεις ήδη ταλαιπωρηθεί, διάλεξε ΟΤΕ δαγκωτό.
> Οτιδήποτε άλλο με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο θα σε ταλαιπωρήσει..


Είπα και εγώ να μπω σφήνα και να πετάξω μια κουβέντα. Εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής της Αλτεκ κάτι χρόνια και ομολογούμενος δεν μ’ έχει ταλαιπωρήσει ούτε κατά το ελάχιστο. Κάποιοι λένε πως μόλις λήξη ο λογαριασμός σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο, εμένα ποτέ δεν συνέβη αυτό προσθέτανε την παλιά οφειλή στην νέα στον επόμενο λογαριασμό χωρίς κουβέντα. Όσο αφορά την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας τους, ούτε συζήτηση. Την σύνδεση στην άλτεκ την έκανα σαν πρόταση του τοπικού φίλου προμηθευτή που την αντιπροσωπεύει (όχι λόγου κόστους η άλλης αιτίας) και είναι μόνο μια από τέσσερεις συνδέσεις που δουλεύω. Η άλτεκνετ είναι ή ήταν μια εταιρία που πρόσφερε ένα προϊόν και καλά έκαναν αυτοί που την προτίμησαν γιατί έως τώρα δεν έχει δείξει αιτία. Εγώ τι θα κάνω; Θα δω πως θα εξελιχτεί η κατάσταση και θα πράξω ανάλογα.  Εννοείτε πως δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσω άλλο λογαριασμό αν δεν αλλάξει η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας τους. Ο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ με άφησε χωρίς Ιντερνέτ λόγου προβλημάτων για τρεις βδομάδες μέχρι που να κινηθεί και να το φτιάξει, προς το παρών δεν έχω φτάσει στο σημείο αγανάκτησης που είχα φτάσει τότε. Κλείνοντας, πρέπει να θυμόμαστε πως η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι δικαστική αρχή και διαφορές μεταξύ επιχειρήσεων μπορούν να ταχτοποιηθούν μόνο δικαστικά. Μπορεί να έβλεπαν την εξέλιξη αυτή αλλά, αν τηρείται η νομιμότητα, δεν μπορεί να πράξη. Οσ’ αφορά της περιβόητες 4 μέρες, εγώ νομίζω πως έπραξε σωστά (και έξυπνα), δηλαδή, αντί να κάτσει και να ξεχωρίσει ποιος λέει αλήθεια η ψέματα, λέει στην άλτεκ έχεις 4 ημέρες να αποδείξεις αυτά που λες (αφού δώσεις 250000 σαν ένδειξη καλής πρόθεσης) αλλιώς το δίκαιο πάει με τον ΟΤΕ. Εν ολίγης τους πέταξε το μπαλάκι και το αποτέλεσμα; Μούγκα η αλτεκ. Τέρμα η ανακοινώσεις και η απειλές. 

Πληροφοριακά είμαι δημοτικός υπάλληλος και δεν έχω καμία άμεση σχέση με κανέναν από τους αναφερόμενους (εκτός του ότι είμαι πελάτης και των δύο εταιριών που ανάφερα).

Α ναι, η προθεσμία των τεσσάρων ημερών δεν έληξε;

----------


## lewton

> Α ναι, η προθεσμία των τεσσάρων ημερών δεν έληξε;


Η προθεσμία ισχύει από τη στιγμή που η Altec θα πληρώσει τα 250 χιλιάρικα.

----------


## parpen

Θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν ακόμη μια παράμετρο στο όλο θέμα.
Οι τράπεζες θα ήταν σίγουρα αλλιώς διατεθημένες να καλύψουν τα χρήματα πριν σκάσει το θέμα και αλλιώς μετά. Δηλαδή δεν είναι πλέον το ίδιο να βρει χρήματα η Αλτεκ τώρα μετά το συμβάν από ότι πριν από αυτό.

Ενδεχόμενα η ανακοίνωσή της ότι είχε συμφωνήσει με κάποιες τράπεζες για την κάλυψη της οφειλής , να είναι αλήθεια, αλλά τα δεδομένα άλλαξαν.

----------


## gmmour

Δηλαδή, η Altec ακόμα δεν πλήρωσε άρα ακόμα δεν άρχισε να τρέχει η προθεσμία των τεσσάρων ημερών, άρα... βλακείες αυτά που έλεγε η Altec... Δεν έχει λεφτά, άρα δεν πληρώνει, άρα οι διακόπτες μένουν ακόμα κάτω!

----------


## MNP-10

> Θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν ακόμη μια παράμετρο στο όλο θέμα.
> Οι τράπεζες θα ήταν σίγουρα αλλιώς διατεθημένες να καλύψουν τα χρήματα πριν σκάσει το θέμα και αλλιώς μετά. Δηλαδή δεν είναι πλέον το ίδιο να βρει χρήματα η Αλτεκ τώρα μετά το συμβάν από ότι πριν από αυτό.
> 
> Ενδεχόμενα η ανακοίνωσή της ότι είχε συμφωνήσει με κάποιες τράπεζες για την κάλυψη της οφειλής , να είναι αλήθεια, αλλά τα δεδομένα άλλαξαν.


Ακριβως.

----------


## gadgetakias

Επειδή ρωτάτε και ξαναρωτάτε τι έγινε με τα 250 χιλιάρικα, διαβάστε προσεκτικά τη είπε η ΕΕΤΤ!

1) Η ΑΛΤΕΚ πρέπει να δώσει άμεσα €250.000 στον ΟΤΕ
2) Ο ΟΤΕ εφόσον λάβει τα €250.000 εντός 24 ωρών θα πρέπει να επαναφέρει τις συνδέσεις της ΑΛΤΕΚ
3) Κατόπιν πρέπει εντός 4 ημερών η ΑΛΤΕΚ να καταθέσει το υπόλοιπο της αποπληρωμής

Εδώ και μία σχεδόν εβδομάδα η ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν καταθέτει τα €250.000. Λογικά δεν τα καταθέτει διότι δεν έχει να δώσει εντός 4 ημερών τα υπόλοιπα.
Οσο δεν εκτελείτε το 1ο βήμα από την ΑΛΤΕΚ ο ΟΤΕ δεν κάνει τίποτα και η κατάσταση παραμένει κακή και στάσιμη. Θεωρητικά αν συνεχίσει έτσι η ΑΛΤΕΚ ο ΟΤΕ πιθανώς να κόψει και τις υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις.

Αλλο σενάριο είναι ότι η ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν πληρώνει και ψάχνει να βρει να καθήσει σε άλλο πάροχο ώστε να αποφύγει τον ΟΤΕ και τις οφειλές. Αυτό όμως θα πάρει χρόνο και δεν ξέρω ποιός θα την εμπιστευτεί.

Εναλλακτικά κάποιος θα αναλάβει τα χρέη της και θα εξαγοραστεί.

Και το μακάβριο σενάριο είναι να κλείσει..

----------


## makisathanos

Όπως πάει μόνο το μακάβριο σενάριο παίζει.

----------


## brecia

Υπάρχει και το εξής ενδεχόμενο. Η Altec έχει τα 250.000, έχει και τα ~10 μύρια, απλά στην περίπτωση που όλα επανέλθουν, το πιθανότερο είναι να ξαναπέσει στην  ίδια κατάσταση με πρίν από τη στιγμή που αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί η Altec. Πιστεύω πως η καθυστέρηση αυτή δεν έχει να κάνει με την εύρεση των χρημάτων αλλά ψάχνουν να δουν πώς θα καταφέρουν να κάνουν της εταιρεία να ορθοποδήσει και πάλι.

----------


## saint240881

μία ενημέρωση από την ALTEK για την πιθανή ημερομηνία αποπληρωμής / επαναφοράς των συνδέσεων δεν θα έβλαπτε...

Βλέπω να συμπληρώνω 4net αίτηση απόψε.... κλαψ.   :Crying:

----------


## abcd5

> Υπάρχει και το εξής ενδεχόμενο. Η Altec έχει τα 250.000, έχει και τα ~10 μύρια, απλά στην περίπτωση που όλα επανέλθουν, το πιθανότερο είναι να ξαναπέσει στην  ίδια κατάσταση με πρίν από τη στιγμή που αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί η Altec. Πιστεύω πως η καθυστέρηση αυτή δεν έχει να κάνει με την εύρεση των χρημάτων αλλά ψάχνουν να δουν πώς θα καταφέρουν να κάνουν της εταιρεία να ορθοποδήσει και πάλι.


Όσο καθυστερεί χάνει πελάτες. Έχω 2 ερωτήσεις:
Πληρώθηκαν κανονικά οι εργαζόμενοι στην Altec για τον Αύγουστο;Όσοι συνεχίζουν και επιμένουν να χρησιμοποιούν το ADSL έχουν δει καμία βελτίωση (από τις ακυρώσεις);

----------


## nm96027

> Υπάρχει και το εξής ενδεχόμενο. Η Altec έχει τα 250.000, έχει και τα ~10 μύρια, απλά στην περίπτωση που όλα επανέλθουν, το πιθανότερο είναι να ξαναπέσει στην  ίδια κατάσταση με πρίν από τη στιγμή που αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί η Altec. Πιστεύω πως η καθυστέρηση αυτή δεν έχει να κάνει με την εύρεση των χρημάτων αλλά ψάχνουν να δουν πώς θα καταφέρουν να κάνουν της εταιρεία να ορθοποδήσει και πάλι.


Δεν νομιζω πως ειναι ετσι. Αν τα ειχε η πρωτη έννοια της θα ήταν να διασωσει εστω και μετα απο μια εβδομαδα την αξιοπιστια της στους πελατες της. Συντομα δεν θα εχει πελατες για να εξεταζει το μέλλον...

----------


## antonopn

Παμε για ΦΟΥΝΤΟ!

----------


## alexalex65

Νομίζω ότι ~80.000 συνδρομητές δεν είναι μικρός αριθμός. Κάθε άλλο. Γι αυτό και αισιοδοξώ ότι κάποιος από τους "μεγάλους παίκτες" θα την αγοράσει-απορροφήσει (Tellas-Wind ή Forthnet) και αυτή τη στιγμή απλώς παζαρεύουν το τίμημα σε συνδυασμό με την "μερική" (αποκλείεται ολική) εξόφληση των χρεών που ο ΟΤΕ την προτιμά από το "τίποτα", σε περίπτωση που η Altec "τιναχτεί στον αέρα"!
Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η τιμή της μετοχής της έχει πέσει δελεαστικά! (ή μήπως την "εριξε" ο ΠΟΤΕ με όλο αυτό το σκηνικό ώστε να την "χτυπήσει" ο ίδιος???).
Άρα προσθέστε και στο ανωτέρω δίδυμο και τρίτο μνηστήρα!

----------


## baskon

Αν παζαρευουν ,οΣο πιο πολυ παζαρευουν  τόσο λιγοτερους πελατες θα παρουν στην ενδεχομενη εξαγορα...Οποτε τα παζαρια δε νομιζω οτι μπορουν να κρατησουν κ πολύ..

----------


## brecia

> Δεν νομιζω πως ειναι ετσι. Αν τα ειχε η πρωτη έννοια της θα ήταν να διασωσει εστω και μετα απο μια εβδομαδα την αξιοπιστια της στους πελατες της. Συντομα δεν θα εχει πελατες για να εξεταζει το μέλλον...


Να δώσει 10 εκ. μόνο και μόνο για να διασώσει τη φήμη της; Δύσκολο. Μάλλον έχει καταλάβει πως το μέλλον είναι δύσκολο γι' αυτή και δε θέλει να χάσει ακόμα κι αυτά τα 10 εκ. που χρωστάει.

----------


## nm96027

> Να δώσει 10 εκ. μόνο και μόνο για να διασώσει τη φήμη της; Δύσκολο. Μάλλον έχει καταλάβει πως το μέλλον είναι δύσκολο γι' αυτή και δε θέλει να χάσει ακόμα κι αυτά τα 10 εκ. που χρωστάει.


Ε, ναι απο αυτην την αποψη, εχεις κάποιο δικιο...Αμα ειναι να το κλεισουμε το μαγαζι, γιατι να τα δωσουν τα λεφτα.

Ωστοσο το κλεισιμο της εταιρείας δεν θα ειναι μια απλη υποθεση πιθανον για την μαμα Αλτεκ.

----------


## my7650

Τουλάχιστον μια εταιρια που κανει providing σε εταιρια κινητης τηλεφωνειας  εχει εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον αγορας και απ'οτι ακουστηκε ειναι πολυ πιθανον να ειναι και ο καινουργιος ιδιοκτητης.Δεν ειναι μονο η πελατειακη βαση για τους αλλους παροχους οσο και το παιχνιδι που παιζετε μεταξυ εταιριων κινητης που εχουν τα χρηματα να πληρωσουν ολα αυτα τα χρεη.
Παντως σημερα ηταν η πρωτη φορα που δεν ειπαν ψεμματα στο 13813.Το παληκαρι ειπε απλα δεν ξερω ποτε θα γινει η αποκατασταση.

----------


## satspo

παιδια σε μενα παντως ακομα δεν εχει διορθωθει τιποτα ακομα.ολα κυλουν πολυ αργα.....

----------


## abcd5

> Νομίζω ότι ~80.000 συνδρομητές δεν είναι μικρός αριθμός. Κάθε άλλο. Γι αυτό και αισιοδοξώ ότι κάποιος από τους "μεγάλους παίκτες" θα την αγοράσει-απορροφήσει (Tellas-Wind ή Forthnet) και αυτή τη στιγμή απλώς παζαρεύουν το τίμημα σε συνδυασμό με την "μερική" (αποκλείεται ολική) εξόφληση των χρεών που ο ΟΤΕ την προτιμά από το "τίποτα", σε περίπτωση που η Altec "τιναχτεί στον αέρα"!
> Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η τιμή της μετοχής της έχει πέσει δελεαστικά! (ή μήπως την "εριξε" ο ΠΟΤΕ με όλο αυτό το σκηνικό ώστε να την "χτυπήσει" ο ίδιος???).
> Άρα προσθέστε και στο ανωτέρω δίδυμο και τρίτο μνηστήρα!


Ποιός τους θέλει αυτούς τους πελάτες όταν για ένα σημαντικό αριθμό τους ο αγοραστής θα πρέπει να τους επιδοτεί (καθώς οι προκαταβολές έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί) και όταν λήξη η δέσμευση θα φύγουν να πάνε στον τότε οικονομικότερο;

----------


## konenas

Η ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να επιληφθεί και της "προσφοράς" του Οργ.Τ.Ελ. 

*Κουίζ:*
Πώς λέγεται όταν παίρνεις τηλέφωνο πελάτες του ανταγωνιστή σου και τους λες ότι θα κλείσει, για αυτό ελάτε σε μένα;

----------


## alatasst

Γιατί πολύ απλά εχοντας τον πελάτη θα έχεις τον πρώτο λόγο κάνοντας τον μια καλύτερη προσφορά για να μείνει. Σκέψουν επίσης ότι κάποιος που θα κάνει κίνηση εξαγοράς της Altec Telecoms πέρα απο την πελατιακή βάση που μπορεί βέβαια να του δώσει κέρδη, τον ενδιαφέρει σίγουρα και η υποδομή της επιχείρησης. Αυτοί έχουν την υποδομή, έχουν τους μεταπωλητές, έχουν τους πελάτες, τους αγοράζω :-) Εγώ έχω τα κονδύλια, μπορώ στο μέλλον να την κάνω κερδοφόρα και ανταγωνιστική!

----------


## sdikr

> Η ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να επιληφθεί και της "προσφοράς" του Οργ.Τ.Ελ. 
> 
> *Κουίζ:*
> Πώς λέγεται όταν παίρνεις τηλέφωνο πελάτες του ανταγωνιστή σου και τους λες ότι θα κλείσει, για αυτό ελάτε σε μένα;



Εδώ δεν είπε τίποτα όταν ξαφνικά απο sparknet  γίναν tellas

----------


## konenas

> Εδώ δεν είπε τίποτα όταν ξαφνικά απο sparknet  γίναν tellas


και για την ΛΑΝΝΕΤ, τις υποκλοπές κλπ σφυρίζουν.

Ποιος ο ρόλος της ΕΕΤΤ;
Να βάζει πρόστιμα που δεν τα πληρώνει κανείς;

----------


## tzanetosg

Όσο καθυστερεί χάνει πελάτες. Έχω 2 ερωτήσεις:

1)Πληρώθηκαν κανονικά οι εργαζόμενοι στην Altec για τον Αύγουστο;
2)Όσοι συνεχίζουν και επιμένουν να χρησιμοποιούν το ADSL έχουν δει καμία βελτίωση (από τις ακυρώσεις);


μεχρι και σημερα τουτη την στιγμη οχι...

----------


## Tromeros

> Όσο καθυστερεί χάνει πελάτες. Έχω 2 ερωτήσεις:
> 
> 1)Πληρώθηκαν κανονικά οι εργαζόμενοι στην Altec για τον Αύγουστο;
> 2)Όσοι συνεχίζουν και επιμένουν να χρησιμοποιούν το ADSL έχουν δει καμία βελτίωση (από τις ακυρώσεις);
> 
> 
> μεχρι και σημερα τουτη την στιγμη οχι..


Η απάντηση σου φίλε μου είναι στο πρώτο ή στο δεύτερο ερώτημα;


Πάντως εγώ προχωρώ στην αλλαγή παροχέα και αποφάσισα να παω με την 4νετ ύστερα απο κάποια πράγματα που ηπώθηκαν κατα την συνομιλία μου το τεχνικό τμήμα του οτέ.

Αν καλέσετε 134 ο αυτόματος λέει "...πιέστε 1 για να επιστρέψετε στον οτέ απο άλλο παροχέα" πρώτο λάθος το οποίο πραγματικά με έβαλε σε σκέψεις κ δεύτερον η τηλεφωνήτρια μου απάντησε "δεν πιστεύω πως αυτή την στιγμή η ΑΛΤΕΚ είναι σε θέση να σας παρέχει αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες ιντερνετ" στην ερωτήση μου "μέχρι να γίνει η εκ μέρους σας σύνδεση αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ την ΑΛΤΕΚ ωστε να μην μείνω χωρίς ιντερνετ".Με πληροφόρησε επίσης οτι θα έπαιρνε περι των 2 εβδομάδων εως ότου γίνει η σύνδεση οπότε αποφάσισα να κάνω υπομονή άλλες 2 (1 μηνα συνολικά) και να συνδεθώ με την 4νετ.

Αύριο κιόλας θα επισκεφθώ το τοπικό τους κατάστημα ωστε να αφήσω την αίτηση μου.Ελπίζω οι κινήσεις της ΑΛΤΕΚ να είναι γρήγορες διαφορετικά χάνουν έναν ακόμα πελάτη.

----------


## ganto

Όσο καθυστερεί χάνει πελάτες. Έχω 2 ερωτήσεις:

1)Πληρώθηκαν κανονικά οι εργαζόμενοι στην Altec για τον Αύγουστο;
2)Όσοι συνεχίζουν και επιμένουν να χρησιμοποιούν το ADSL έχουν δει καμία βελτίωση (από τις ακυρώσεις);


στο
1) μέχρι στιγμης όχι , λένε για αυριο αλλά χλωμο
2)γενικά ναι, αλλά όχι σπουδαία πράγματα

----------


## brecia

Μέχρι πρίν καιρό, οι πληρωμές στην Altec γίνονταν 2 φορές το μήνα (κάθε 15μερο).  Φαντάζομαι έτσι είναι και τώρα. Άραγε έχουν πληρωθεί για το 1ο 15μερο;

----------


## thourios

Προσπαθούσα όλο το πρωί να επικοινωνήσω με την FORTHNET και δεν τα κατάφερα, για να δω τι προσφέρουν. Συνεχώς το μνμα ¨Οι γραμμές μας είναι κατελημένες, δοκιμάστε αργότερα".  Είπα μήπως και άλλαξαν τα πράγματα. Ένας από τους λόγους που είχα φύγει παλαιότερα. Ένα μπ......λο που το διαπίστωσα και όταν επισκέφτηκα και τα γραφεία τους στην Καλλιθέα. Χειρότερα από το ΙΚΑ ήταν. Επίσης οι Κύριοι της Forthnet ανέβαζαν την τιμή της συνδρομής τότε πού ήμουν στα 2mb ΑΡΥΣ χωρίς καμία προειδοποίηση και τηλεφωνούσαν και έλεγαν έλα στο δικό μας το ιδιόκτητο με 20 ευρώ τον μήνα στα 24mb. Ένα ιδιόκτητο όμως που σερνόταν στην περιοχή μου τότε με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις. Το επιβεβαιώνουν πολλοί φίλοι και γείτονες. 
Προσωπικά λοιπόν θα περιμένω ακόμα κάνα δυό εβδομάδες και μετά μάλλον  πάω στον πΟΤΕ .

 :Evil:

----------


## defender

> Ασε καλύτερα γιατί κάποιοι ξέρουν από πρίν και θα βγάλουν εύκολα λεφτά!


Μα το θέμα δεν είναι πως -οι άνθρωποι- του χώρου ξέραμε από πριν (ή όχι) ποιοί θα κοπούν και πότε... :Wink: 

Το πρόβλημα με αυτό το στοίχημα είναι πως όλοι θα στοιχηματίζουμε στους ίδιους παρόχους , οπότε δε θα κερδίσει κανείς.... :Razz: 

Για να πω την αλήθεια, τα μυνήματα που με έκαναν να γελάσω περισσότερο τον προηγούμενο μήνα, ήταν αυτά από κάποιους που, όταν δημιουργήθηκε το πρόβλημα με τη LANNET, έλεγαν :  <τώρα θα πάω ALTEC>

Και μην πει κανείς : καλά ρε μεγάλε, γιατί τότε δεν είπες τίποτα ?? τους λόγους τους εξήγησα τότε, με τη LANNET....

¨Ασε που αυτοί που φεύγουν από LANNET, ALTEC, κλπ, πάλι σε καμμιά VIVODI, NET1 κλπ. θα πάνε, οπότε τζάμπα χρόνο θα'χανα.... :Sorry:

----------


## konenas

> ... Ένα ιδιόκτητο όμως που σερνόταν στην περιοχή μου τότε με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις. Το επιβεβαιώνουν πολλοί φίλοι και γείτονες. ...


Ίδια εμπειρία έχω και εγώ. 
Δεν φτάνει που αποσυνδέεσαι συνεχώς δεν μπορείς ούτε το παράπονό σου να πεις.

----------


## defender

> Γιατί πολύ απλά εχοντας τον πελάτη θα έχεις τον πρώτο λόγο κάνοντας τον μια καλύτερη προσφορά για να μείνει. Σκέψουν επίσης ότι κάποιος που θα κάνει κίνηση εξαγοράς της Altec Telecoms πέρα απο την πελατιακή βάση που μπορεί βέβαια να του δώσει κέρδη, τον ενδιαφέρει σίγουρα και η υποδομή της επιχείρησης. Αυτοί έχουν την υποδομή, έχουν τους μεταπωλητές, έχουν τους πελάτες, τους αγοράζω :-) Εγώ έχω τα κονδύλια, μπορώ στο μέλλον να την κάνω κερδοφόρα και ανταγωνιστική!


την υποδομή ??  :Laughing: 
τους μεταπωλητές ??  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
τους πελάτες ??  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

μεγάλε, μού'φτιαξες το κέφι, γελάσαμε και σήμερα.....

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Νομίζω ότι ~80.000 συνδρομητές δεν είναι μικρός αριθμός. Κάθε άλλο. Γι αυτό και αισιοδοξώ ότι κάποιος από τους "μεγάλους παίκτες" θα την αγοράσει-απορροφήσει (Tellas-Wind ή Forthnet) και αυτή τη στιγμή απλώς παζαρεύουν το τίμημα σε συνδυασμό με την "μερική" (αποκλείεται ολική) εξόφληση των χρεών που ο ΟΤΕ την προτιμά από το "τίποτα", σε περίπτωση που η Altec "τιναχτεί στον αέρα"!
> Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η τιμή της μετοχής της έχει πέσει δελεαστικά! (ή μήπως την "εριξε" ο ΠΟΤΕ με όλο αυτό το σκηνικό ώστε να την "χτυπήσει" ο ίδιος???).
> Άρα προσθέστε και στο ανωτέρω δίδυμο και τρίτο μνηστήρα!


Φίλε alex, η Tellas το μόνο που θα έδινε στον Αθανασούλη είναι 2 κλωτσιές και  η Fothnet θα του έδινε 2 καρπαζιές.
Τώρα τι θα του έδινε ο τρίτος μνηστήρας που αναφέρεις, δεν ξέρω.
Βέβαια η αισιοδοξία είναι καλό πράγμα, σε κάνει να ελπίζεις...

----------


## sdikr

> Νομίζω ότι ~80.000 συνδρομητές δεν είναι μικρός αριθμός. Κάθε άλλο. Γι αυτό και αισιοδοξώ ότι κάποιος από τους "μεγάλους παίκτες" θα την αγοράσει-απορροφήσει (Tellas-Wind ή Forthnet) και αυτή τη στιγμή απλώς παζαρεύουν το τίμημα σε συνδυασμό με την "μερική" (αποκλείεται ολική) εξόφληση των χρεών που ο ΟΤΕ την προτιμά από το "τίποτα", σε περίπτωση που η Altec "τιναχτεί στον αέρα"!
> Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η τιμή της μετοχής της έχει πέσει δελεαστικά! (ή μήπως την "εριξε" ο ΠΟΤΕ με όλο αυτό το σκηνικό ώστε να την "χτυπήσει" ο ίδιος???).
> Άρα προσθέστε και στο ανωτέρω δίδυμο και τρίτο μνηστήρα!


πόσοι απο αυτους τους 80.000 είναι συνδρομητες με πλήρωμη;  και πόσοι συνδρομητές  απο ido

----------


## gadgetakias

Επειδή βλέπω αρκετούς να θέλουν να μετακομίσουν σε άλλο ISP μετά την ΑΛΤΕΚ, συμβουλεύω τα εξής:

- Τι μπορεί να πληρώσει η τσέπη του καθενός το ξέρει ο ίδιος. ΜΗΝ αποτελέσει όμως η τιμή το μοναδικό κριτήριο επιλογής νέου ISP. Η ψυχική ηρεμία του καθενός μας εξάλλου είναι ανεκτίμητη._
- ΔΕΝ κατηγορώ κανένα, αλλά άμα στραφείτε προς τους μικρούς ISP σε συνδρομητές (Telepassport, Vivodi, On Telecoms κτλ.), αυξάνεται το ρίσκο σας. Μη κλαίτε ξανά για τα ίδια..
- Κάντε έναν έλεγχο στον νέο σας ISP πριν υπογράψετε σε θέματα εμπορικής πολιτικής, εξυπηρέτησης κτλ. Δηλαδή σηκώστε απλά το ακουστικό και δείτε ΑΝ μπορείτε να συννεονηθείτε ομαλά ή όχι.
- Προσοχή μεγάλη στους μήνες δέσμευσης!
- Ρωτήστε στην περιοχή σας τους γείτονες τι παρουσία έχει ο ISP και αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα.
- Σκεφτείτε ώριμα τις "προσφορές" και όχι τα δωράκια που σας δίνουν.

ΜΕΤΑ από τα παραπάνω αποφασίστε.

........Auto merged post: gadgetakias πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> πόσοι απο αυτους τους 80.000 είναι συνδρομητες με πλήρωμη; και πόσοι συνδρομητές απο ido


Η ΑΛΤΕΚ έχει μαζί και με τους iDO λιγότερους από 20,000 συνδρομητές.
Τους 80,000 που τους βρήκατε????? Τόσους έχει η HOL και είναι τέταρτη και καταιδρωμένη..

----------


## sdikr

> Η ΑΛΤΕΚ έχει μαζί και με τους iDO λιγότερους από 20,000 συνδρομητές.
> Τους 80,000 που τους βρήκατε????? Τόσους έχει η HOL και είναι τέταρτη και καταιδρωμένη..



δεν τους βρήκαμε εμείς,  απλά οι παρόχοι μας τα λένε

----------


## konenas

Γιατί προσπαθούμε να αποδείξουμε ότι η κάθε ΑΛΤΕΚ είναι, ήταν χάλια και θα εξαφανιστεί;
Και ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ. μιας είναι Γερμανικός θα δίνει υπηρεσίες Μερσεντές;

Ξεχάσατε πόσο πληρώναμε για 64Κbps;
Δεν ακούσατε τον Βουρλούμη που είπε ότι δίνανε παρωχημένες τεχνολογίες για να κερδίσουν δυο φορές από μίζες;

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί προσπαθούμε να αποδείξουμε ότι η κάθε ΑΛΤΕΚ είναι, ήταν χάλια και θα εξαφανιστεί;
> Και ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ. μιας είναι Γερμανικός θα δίνει υπηρεσίες Μερσεντές;



Κάνεις ότι κάνεις και για  την απαγόρευσή των κινήτων,   είναι κουραστικο ξέρεις

----------


## brecia

Λυπάμαι τους απλούς(!!!) εργαζόμενους της Altec.
Δε λυπάμαι τους υψηλά ιστάμενους γιατί εκεί μέσα υπάρχουν πολλά λαμόγια και πολλά τσουτσέκια που ξέρουν καλά να ξεζουμίζουν τους εργαζομένους με απίστευτα ωράρια και μισθούς της πείνας.

----------


## konenas

> Κάνεις ότι κάνεις και για  την απαγόρευσή των κινήτων,   είναι κουραστικο ξέρεις


Μιλάμε συνέχεια για πόσους πελάτες έχει η ΑΛΤΕΚ, αν θα κλείσει, αν έπρεπε να πληρώσει και πότε, που θα πάμε μετά. (αυτό δεν είναι κουραστικό, ε!)
Δεν βλέπουμε ότι στο μέλλον θα γίνει το ίδιο από μια άλλη και κανείς δεν θα ειδοποιηθεί, αλλά κάποιο που κάνουν τους πονηρούς θα βγουν και θα πουν, "το 'ξερα". 

Ε! λοιπόν, πες τε ποιος είναι ο επόμενος;

Η ΕΕΤΤ μας το κρύβει. Φανερώστε το εσείς.




> Λυπάμαι τους απλούς(!!!) εργαζόμενους της Altec.
> Δε λυπάμαι τους υψηλά ιστάμενους γιατί εκεί μέσα υπάρχουν πολλά λαμόγια και πολλά τσουτσέκια που ξέρουν καλά να ξεζουμίζουν τους εργαζομένους με απίστευτα ωράρια και μισθούς της πείνας.


Γιατί πόσα παίρνουν στιν 4νετ, στην νετ1 ή σε άλλες; περισσότερα;
Τους λυπάσαι γατί παίρνουν λίγα ή γιατί φεύγουν;

----------


## emeliss

Το να ζητάς ειδοποίηση είναι εντελώς παράλογο. Ειδοποίηση για τι; Ότι μια εταιρία δεν πάει καλά; Για να κλείσει μετά σίγουρα.

Τα βάζεις κάτω και κάνεις τις επιλογές σου. Δεν  θα την παντρευτείς κιόλας!

----------


## papail

> Λυπάμαι τους απλούς(!!!) εργαζόμενους της Altec.


 :One thumb up:  :Respekt:

----------


## defender

> δεν τους βρήκαμε εμείς,  απλά οι παρόχοι μας τα λένε



Οι λόγοι που η ΑΛΤΕΚ είχε πελάτες, είναι, εκτός από τις δωρεάν συνδέσεις με κάθε ALTEC PC, οι υψηλές προμήθειες που πληρώνει στους μεταπωλητές της, σε αντίθεση με Tellas & Forthnet που δίνουν αρκετά λιγότερα.
Ειδικά στους πελάτες της επαρχίας που χρησιμοποιούν συνδέσεις μέσω ΑΡΥΣ (ΟΤΕ), οι εν λόγω μεταπωλητές θεωρούσαν (και θεωρούν) πως οι πελάτες τους λαμβάνουν ίδιες περίπου ταχύτητες άσχετα με τον πάροχο που έχουν.
Οπότε γιατί (σκέφτηκαν) να μην προωθήσουν αυτόν που τους δίνει τα περισσότερα ??

Γι αυτό, μην τα βάζετε μόνο με την ΑΛΤΕΚ, δε φταίνε μόνο αυτοί.... :Thumb down: 

Πάντως από τον Ιούλιο, που προέκυψε το θέμα με τη LANNET, κάποιοι άνθρωποι του χώρου είχαμε γράψει στα μέλη του forum να προσέξουν και να μην πληρώνουν ΕΤΗΣΙΕΣ συνδρομές σε μικρούς παρόχους γιατί έπεται συνέχεια....
Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να έχουμε το θάρρος σαν καταναλωτές να παραδεχόμαστε τα λάθη μας και να ενημερωνόμαστε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερο για ό,τι πληρώνουμε... :Wink:

----------


## maik

> Μα το θέμα δεν είναι πως -οι άνθρωποι- του χώρου ξέραμε από πριν (ή όχι) ποιοί θα κοπούν και πότε...
> 
> Το πρόβλημα με αυτό το στοίχημα είναι πως όλοι θα στοιχηματίζουμε στους ίδιους παρόχους , οπότε δε θα κερδίσει κανείς....
> 
> Για να πω την αλήθεια, τα μυνήματα που με έκαναν να γελάσω περισσότερο τον προηγούμενο μήνα, ήταν αυτά από κάποιους που, όταν δημιουργήθηκε το πρόβλημα με τη LANNET, έλεγαν :  <τώρα θα πάω ALTEC>
> 
> Και μην πει κανείς : καλά ρε μεγάλε, γιατί τότε δεν είπες τίποτα ?? τους λόγους τους εξήγησα τότε, με τη LANNET....
> 
> ¨Ασε που αυτοί που φεύγουν από LANNET, ALTEC, κλπ, πάλι σε καμμιά VIVODI, NET1 κλπ. θα πάνε, οπότε τζάμπα χρόνο θα'χανα....




Πεστα ρε defender γιατι κοντευουμε να τρελαθουμε εδω μεσα.

----------


## brecia

> Γιατί πόσα παίρνουν στιν 4νετ, στην νετ1 ή σε άλλες; περισσότερα;
> Τους λυπάσαι γιταί παίρνουν λίγα ή γιατί φεύγουν;


Έχεις δίκιο, φαντάζομαι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια θα είναι και στις άλλες.
Στην Altec πάντως τους βγάζουν το λάδι για λίγα ευρώπουλα.

Η μητρική Altec δε φαίνεται πάντως να έχει τόσο σοβαρά προβλήματα. Η Altec Telecoms είναι ο καρκίνος της.
Γενικά η Altec έκανε μεγάλα ανοίγματα στην αγορά κι έπαιζε κορώνα γράμματα το μέλλον της. Ποτέ δεν είχε ξεκάθαρο business plan. Τη μία χτύπαγε μεγάλα έργα δημοσίου, την άλλη στράφηκε στην αγορά των pc, ταυτόχρονα σε τηλεπικοινωνιακές λύσεις κλπ. κλπ. Τα νέα κτήρια που κατασκεύασε ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για που προορίζονταν. Νομίζω πως έγιναν λάθη επί λαθών από τα στελέχη της.

----------


## tsek0s

ωραια καλα παμε και σημερα 3kbps download... να δουμε ποτε θα δουμε ασπρη μερα...

----------


## kanenas3

> Πάντως από τον Ιούλιο, που προέκυψε το θέμα με τη LANNET, κάποιοι άνθρωποι του χώρου είχαμε γράψει στα μέλη του forum να προσέξουν και *να μην πληρώνουν ΕΤΗΣΙΕΣ συνδρομές σε μικρούς παρόχους γιατί έπεται συνέχεια....*
> Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να έχουμε το θάρρος σαν καταναλωτές να παραδεχόμαστε τα λάθη μας και να ενημερωνόμαστε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερο για ό,τι πληρώνουμε...


Πραγματικά απορώ με τους mods του φόρουμ που επιτρέπουν τέτοια μηνύματα!

Οι ανακοινώσεις του ΟΤΕ σε συνδιασμό με τα παπαγαλάκια του τρομοκρατούν το κόσμο να εγκαταλείψει τους μικρότερους παρόχους! Έλεος!  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Φορέσαμε τον μανδύα της ενημέρωσης και της φιλανθρωπίας για χάρη των άβουλων μελών αυτού του φόρουμ...τι άλλο θα δούμε...;;;

----------


## sdikr

> Οι λόγοι που η ΑΛΤΕΚ είχε πελάτες, είναι, εκτός από τις δωρεάν συνδέσεις με κάθε ALTEC PC, οι υψηλές προμήθειες που πληρώνει στους μεταπωλητές της, σε αντίθεση με Tellas & Forthnet που δίνουν αρκετά λιγότερα.
> Ειδικά στους πελάτες της επαρχίας που χρησιμοποιούν συνδέσεις μέσω ΑΡΥΣ (ΟΤΕ), οι εν λόγω μεταπωλητές θεωρούσαν (και θεωρούν) πως οι πελάτες τους λαμβάνουν ίδιες περίπου ταχύτητες άσχετα με τον πάροχο που έχουν.
> Οπότε γιατί (σκέφτηκαν) να μην προωθήσουν αυτόν που τους δίνει τα περισσότερα ??
> 
> Γι αυτό, μην τα βάζετε μόνο με την ΑΛΤΕΚ, δε φταίνε μόνο αυτοί....
> 
> Πάντως από τον Ιούλιο, που προέκυψε το θέμα με τη LANNET, κάποιοι άνθρωποι του χώρου είχαμε γράψει στα μέλη του forum να προσέξουν και να μην πληρώνουν ΕΤΗΣΙΕΣ συνδρομές σε μικρούς παρόχους γιατί έπεται συνέχεια....
> Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να έχουμε το θάρρος σαν καταναλωτές να παραδεχόμαστε τα λάθη μας και να ενημερωνόμαστε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερο για ό,τι πληρώνουμε...


ποιο πολλά μου έδιναν οι αλλοί απο την αλτεκ,   δεν τους διάλεξα

----------


## defender

> Μιλάμε συνέχεια για πόσους πελάτες έχει η ΑΛΤΕΚ, αν θα κλείσει, αν έπρεπε να πληρώσει και πότε, που θα πάμε μετά. (αυτό δεν είναι κουραστικό, ε!)
> Δεν βλέπουμε ότι στο μέλλον θα γίνει το ίδιο από μια άλλη και κανείς δεν θα ειδοποιηθεί, αλλά κάποιο που κάνουν τους πονηρούς θα βγουν και θα πουν, "το 'ξερα". 
> 
> Ε! λοιπόν, πες τε ποιος είναι ο επόμενος;
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ μας το κρύβει. Φανερώστε το εσείς.


καταρχήν εάν γράφαμε αυτά που ζητάς, ίσως διωκόμασταν ποινικά από τον πάροχο, ίσως χάναμε τη δουλειά μας, και το χειρότερο ίσως να πέφταμε έξω αφού έως την τελευταία στιγμή τα πράγματα μπορεί ν'αλλάξουν, οπότε με τι μούτρα θα ξαναγράψεις στο forum χωρίς να γελάνε μαζί σου ?? 
Γι αυτό και σάς λέμε το πιο απλό : ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥΣ, ΙΣΩΣ ΧΑΣΕΤΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ.

Επίσης, εάν ήδη έχετε πληρώσει ετήσια συνδρομή σε μικρό πάροχο, ή για κάποιο λόγο δεν θέλετε να αλλάξετε πάροχο, κατοχυρώστε ένα δικό σας domain name πχ. defender.gr (κοστίζει ελάχιστα πλέον), και σιγά σιγά αποδεσμευτείτε από το domain της μορφής :defender@altecnet.gr , defender@lamogionet.gr κλπ, ούτως ώστε να μπορείτε να αλλάζετε πάροχο χωρίς να σάς νοιάζει η απώλεια της ηλεκτρονικής σας διεύθυνσης όταν κλείσει ο πάροχός σας.

Κατά τα άλλα, κανείς δεν στο παίζει πονηρός, απλά κάποιοι εργάζονται χρόνια στο χώρο, και όπως λέει ο Λουμίδης : ΕΚΑΣΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ.
Ούτε και μπορείς να δελεάσεις κανέναν να σου δώσει τέτοιου είδους πληροφορίες με το να λές : <αν είσαι μάγκας πες μου>... :No no:

----------


## leouliss

παρακαλω την altec να μειωσει ταχυτητα το 8.1 ποθ παω τωρα με ζαλιζει :Evil:

----------


## emeliss

Άσε τα παπαγαλάκια. Τα μεγάλα συμβόλαια ήταν αυτά που έκαναν πολλούς φίλους μου να το σκέφτονται ξανά και ξανά αν θα δοκιμάσουν κάποιον εναλλακτικό.

Όπως και να το κάνουμε τα μεγάλα συμβόλαια είναι χειροπέδες. Ίσως στο μέλλον να δούμε να μπαίνει max χρόνος στα συμβόλαια (και αυτά που περιλαμβάνουν προσφορές-κυρίως αυτά) της τάξης των 2, 3 μηνών.

----------


## defender

> ποιο πολλά μου έδιναν οι αλλοί απο την αλτεκ,   δεν τους διάλεξα


και προτίμησες την <ποιότητα> της ΑΛΤΕΚ έ ??

εγώ λοιπόν, αν ήμουν άσχετος με το Internet, σε είχα ρωτήσει και μου έιχες πoυλήσει ΑΛΤΕΚ, και έχανα τα λεφτά μου, θα σου στελνα κάποιο φίλο (για να έχω άλλοθι, όχι πως δε θα σε κατάφερνα μόνος μου) να σε περιποιηθεί ανάλογα......

(παρακαλώ να βάλετε αποκάτω και ένα smilie με κάποιον που τρώει ξύλο)

----------


## Aκόμη DSL

> Κατά τα άλλα, κανείς δεν στο παίζει πονηρός, απλά κάποιοι εργάζονται χρόνια στο χώρο, και όπως λέει ο Λουμίδης : ΕΚΑΣΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ.



Μηχανικός ή Μarketeer?

----------


## kanenas3

> Άσε τα παπαγαλάκια. Τα μεγάλα συμβόλαια ήταν αυτά που έκαναν πολλούς φίλους μου να το σκέφτονται ξανά και ξανά αν θα δοκιμάσουν κάποιον εναλλακτικό.
> 
> Όπως και να το κάνουμε τα μεγάλα συμβόλαια είναι χειροπέδες. Ίσως στο μέλλον να δούμε να μπαίνει max χρόνος στα συμβόλαια (και αυτά που περιλαμβάνουν προσφορές-κυρίως αυτά) της τάξης των 2, 3 μηνών.


Αφήστε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες τότε!

Δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλα συμβόλαιο για Full LLU και επομένως δεν υπάρχει θέμα εγκλωβισμού πελατών αλλά μάλλον δεν το ξέρανε αυτοί που δώσανε κατεύθυνση! Περίεργο να έχω ακούσει το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα από 3 ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν στον ΟΤΕ, σε μια μέρα δε νομίζεις;;

Σε άλλες χώρες τέτοιες κινήσεις θα οδηγούσαν σε πρόστιμα αλλά εδώ EL-LADA...

Αν είναι καλύτερος ο ΟΤΕ ας κερδίσει πελάτες με τα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες του και όχι με τη λάσπη του... :Thumb down:

----------


## emeliss

> Αφήστε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες τότε!
> 
> Δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλα συμβόλαιο για Full LLU και επομένως δεν υπάρχει θέμα εγκλωβισμού πελατών αλλά μάλλον δεν το ξέρανε αυτοί που δώσανε κατεύθυνση! Περίεργο να έχω ακούσει το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα από 3 ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν στον ΟΤΕ, σε μια μέρα δε νομίζεις;;
> 
> Σε άλλες χώρες τέτοιες κινήσεις θα οδηγούσαν σε πρόστιμα αλλά εδώ EL-LADA...
> 
> Αν είναι καλύτερος ο ΟΤΕ ας κερδίσει πελάτες με τα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες του και όχι με τη λάσπη του...


Καθόλου περίεργο αφού συζητάμε παρέα όλοι εδώ.

Έχεις μπερδευτεί για ακόμα μία φορά. Και οι έξι μήνες εμένα μου φαίνονται πολλοί, και αυτή την λογική έχουν όλοι, ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ.

Για ακόμα μία φορά βλέπεις φαντάσματα.* Μήπως να καλέσεις τους ghostbusters και να πεις σε αυτούς για κατευθύνσεις;*

----------


## defender

> Αφήστε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες τότε!
> 
> Δεν υπάρχουν μεγάλα συμβόλαιο για Full LLU και επομένως δεν υπάρχει θέμα εγκλωβισμού πελατών αλλά μάλλον δεν το ξέρανε αυτοί που δώσανε κατεύθυνση! Περίεργο να έχω ακούσει το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα από 3 ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν στον ΟΤΕ, σε μια μέρα δε νομίζεις;;
> 
> Σε άλλες χώρες τέτοιες κινήσεις θα οδηγούσαν σε πρόστιμα αλλά εδώ EL-LADA...
> 
> Αν είναι καλύτερος ο ΟΤΕ ας κερδίσει πελάτες με τα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες του και όχι με τη λάσπη του...


Δε μίλησα για συμβόλαια Full llu λάθος κατάλαβες.
Από τον ΟΤΕ αποχώρησα πριν από 7 χρόνια και δεν το μετάνοιωσα ποτέ...

----------


## nnn

Αγαπητοί κύριοι το τι δουλειά κάνει ο καθένας είναι δικό του θέμα και δικαίωμα και δεν μας αφορά σαν Forum, αφήστε λοιπόν τις "εταιρικές διαμάχες", η αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών έχει πολλά προβλήματα για να "τρώγονται" μεταξύ τους οι άνθρωποι του χώρου.

----------


## Aκόμη DSL

> Αγαπητοί κύριοι το τι δουλειά κάνει ο καθένας είναι δικό του θέμα και δικαίωμα και δεν μας αφορά σαν Forum, αφήστε λοιπόν τις "εταιρικές διαμάχες", η αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών έχει πολλά προβλήματα για να "τρώγονται" μεταξύ τους οι άνθρωποι του χώρου.


Αγαπητέ nnn έχεις δίκιο, αλλά θα περίμενα νωρίτερα την παρέμβασή σου.

----------


## nnn

> Αγαπητέ nnn έχεις δίκιο, αλλά θα περίμενα νωρίτερα την παρέμβασή σου.


Μέχρι ένα σημείο θέλουμε να μην επεμβαίνουμε, άλλωστε μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε όλοι, νομίζω πως μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε την συζήτηση σε καλό επίπεδο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Αγαπητοί κύριοι το τι δουλειά κάνει ο καθένας είναι δικό του θέμα και δικαίωμα και δεν μας αφορά σαν Forum, αφήστε λοιπόν τις "εταιρικές διαμάχες", η αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών έχει πολλά προβλήματα για να "τρώγονται" μεταξύ τους οι άνθρωποι του χώρου.


Whatever... :Thumb down:

----------


## stl04

> Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2007 πίστευα ότι εν τέλει θα εξαγοραζόταν από κάποιον η Vivodi, αλλά από τη στιγμή που έχασε και τον τελευταίο πιθανό αγοραστή (τη Vodafone) είναι προφανές ότι δεν θα ρισκάρει κανείς να δώσει τα λεφτά που ζητάει η κυρα-Σοφία για να αποκτήσει 25.000 πελάτες LLU οι οποίοι βρίσκονται σε 2 διαφορετικά και ασύμβατα μεταξύ τους συστήματα (και ασύμβατα με το δικό του), καμιά 15ριά χιλιάδες πελάτες ADSL μέσω ΑΡΥΣ, κάμποσους πελάτες σε εταιρικά ADSL και SDSL, μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες πελάτες προεπιλογής και μια πλατφόρμα IPTV που είναι για γέλια.
> 
> Επομένως ή η κυρα-Σοφία θα μειώσει τις απαιτήσεις της και θα τη δώσει όσο αξίζει (τζάμπα  ) ή απλά θα την κλείσει νύχτα κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος.
> 
> Δε μπορώ να ξέρω τι από θα δύο θα γίνει, αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο τείνω προς το δεύτερο. Γιατί το χρέος της εταιρίας έχει επιβαρυνθεί ανεπανόρθωτα από τις αλλοπρόσαλλες κινήσεις που έγιναν προ αμνημονεύτων χρόνων, και κατά τη γνώμη μου τα assets της δεν αξίζουν σε καμία περίπτωση το βάρος που θα αναλάβει όποιος την πάρει.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...



Εάν δεν γνωριζουμε ακριβως τις αρμοδιοτητες της κάθε εταιρειας καλο θα ηταν να μην προτρεχουμε.

----------


## emeliss

Ετήσιο συμβόλαιο δεν θα έκανα ούτε με τον ΟΤΕ, ούτε με εναλλακτικό, ούτε με την κοπέλα μου.

----------


## kanenas3

> Ετήσιο συμβόλαιο δεν θα έκανα ούτε με τον ΟΤΕ, ούτε με εναλλακτικό, ούτε με την κοπέλα μου.


Άλλο αυτό (που εννοείται) και άλλο το μην πας σε μικρό γιατί θα κλείσει όμως!

----------


## papail

> Ετήσιο συμβόλαιο δεν θα έκανα ούτε με τον ΟΤΕ, ούτε με εναλλακτικό, ούτε με την κοπέλα μου.




Off Topic


		Πρόσεχε μην σου κάνει *ισόβιο* συμβόλαιο .........η κοπέλα σου. :Wall:  :Shocked:

----------


## saint240881

bye παίδες... έκανα αίτηση για ιδιόκτητο 4νετ..

----------


## nnn

Ας μην υπερβάλουμε βέβαια, την εποχή που εταιρίες του χώρου κάνουν 24μηνα συμβόλαια δεν μπορούμε να λέμε πως δεν θα κάνουμε ετήσιο.
Εντάξει η καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι να κάνεις εξάμηνο ή να έχεις διμηνιαία ανανέωση αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα των επιλογών του καθενός.

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic






> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πρόσεχε μην σου κάνει *ισόβιο* συμβόλαιο .........η κοπέλα σου.


το προσπαθεί...

----------


## jethink

Εγω σκεφτομαι την θεια Σουλα που μπορει να μεινει χωρις δουλεια  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## vitalogy

λοιπον απλα και ξεκαθαρα. Εμεις που εχουμε τα πακετα jetpack και εχουμε ακομα καποιους μηνες , μπορουμε να διακοψουμε ?

----------


## xabikos

Εγώ είχα κάνει αίτηση στην Άλτεκ στις 20 Ιουλίου και δεν είχε ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι σήμερα. Πήγα στο μαγαζί που είχα κάνει την αίτηση και ευτυχώς μου έδωσε τα λεφτά πίσω αφού του επέστρεψα το ρούτερ και τους κωδικούς. Φτηνά την γλίτωσα!!  :Wink:

----------


## Webwatcher

Εάν σε δύο - τρεις ημέρες δεν υπάρξει εξέλιξη, όποια και αν είναι αυτή, η κατάσταση θα καταστεί *μή αναστρέψιμη*. Ήδη με γεωμετρική πρόοδο αυξάνεται η έξοδος από τις υπηρεσίες της Altec (από την υπόθεση προφανώς ευνοούνται οι δύο μεγαλύτεροι providers ...). Όσον αφορά γνωστούς επαγγελματίες και εταιρείες, ετοιμάζουν πλέον αγωγές. Το γεγονός ότι η εταιρεία δεν ενημερώνει τους πελάτες της, δρα καταλυτικά κατά της και είναι ένα ακόμα στήριγμα για τις νομικές διαδικασίες που θα ακολουθηθούν εναντίον της. Μία ακόμη παράμετρος που δεν "μετρήθηκε", είναι η αντίδραση του ΥΠΑΝ και συγκεκριμένα της υπηρεσίας¨"Προστασίας του Καταναλωτή" όπου *έχουν καταυθάσει* ουκ ολίγες *καταγγελίες*. 
Αυτά από πολύ καλή πληροφόρηση...

----------


## gogos888

> λοιπον απλα και ξεκαθαρα. Εμεις που εχουμε τα πακετα jetpack και εχουμε ακομα καποιους μηνες , μπορουμε να διακοψουμε ?


Το έχω κάνει ήδη εγώ για 2play με 2 μήνες μόνο στο jetpack. Δεν έχουν μούτρα να σου βάλουν εμπόδιο. Στην τελική τους κάνεις καταγγελία την σύμβαση.

----------


## frnk

> Εγω σκεφτομαι την θεια Σουλα που μπορει να μεινει χωρις δουλεια


με συγκινεις ρε συ ο μονος που με σκευτηκε
ΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

σουλα♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## maik

> Εγω σκεφτομαι την θεια Σουλα που μπορει να μεινει χωρις δουλεια


Σιγα μην μεινει χωρις δουλεια. ΟΙ αφελεις δεν εχουν στερεψει.

----------


## vitalogy

> Το έχω κάνει ήδη εγώ για 2play με 2 μήνες μόνο στο jetpack. Δεν έχουν μούτρα να σου βάλουν εμπόδιο. Στην τελική τους κάνεις καταγγελία την σύμβαση.


εκανες συνενοηση με την altec πρωτα η θα τα αναλαβει ολα ο νεος σου παροχος?

----------


## sierra

> Έχεις δίκιο, φαντάζομαι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια θα είναι και στις άλλες.
> Στην Altec πάντως τους βγάζουν το λάδι για λίγα ευρώπουλα.
> 
> Η μητρική Altec δε φαίνεται πάντως να έχει τόσο σοβαρά προβλήματα. Η Altec Telecoms είναι ο καρκίνος της.
> Γενικά η Altec έκανε μεγάλα ανοίγματα στην αγορά κι έπαιζε κορώνα γράμματα το μέλλον της. Ποτέ δεν είχε ξεκάθαρο business plan. Τη μία χτύπαγε μεγάλα έργα δημοσίου, την άλλη στράφηκε στην αγορά των pc, ταυτόχρονα σε τηλεπικοινωνιακές λύσεις κλπ. κλπ. Τα νέα κτήρια που κατασκεύασε ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για που προορίζονταν. Νομίζω πως έγιναν λάθη επί λαθών από τα στελέχη της.


. 
Αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε το Logo της Altec :
"Το μελλον ανηκει σε αυτους που το προετοιμαζουν".

----------


## giev

Πολλοί "του χώρου" μαζεύτηκαν!!

Αυτό είναι το κακό του internet: η ανωνυμία.. ο καθένας λέει ό,τι θέλει ελεύθερα.. αρκεί να έχει το ανάλογο ύφος, που να εμπνέει σιγουριά και κύρος...

Η ουσία κύριε *defender* και λοιποί "ειδικοί" "του χώρου" είναι ό,τι λέγεται να λέγεται ενυπόγραφα και επώνυμα! Αλλιώς, πρόκειται απλά για άλλη μια άποψη με την ίδια ακριβώς βαρύτητα με όλες τις άλλες! Αλλά, όταν λέτε ό,τι λέτε με το ύφος των 15 καρδιναλίων, ο ανυποψίαστος χρήστης του internet, που θέλει μια σύνδεση να κάνει το κέφι του ή τη δουλειά του *επηρεάζεται!!* Μαθαίνει πχ να λέει "οι μικροί θέλουν μόνο να μας τα πέρνουν" ή "οι μικροί είναι για φούντο" κλπ..

Μιας λοιπόν είμαι κι εγώ "του χώρου" να πω κι εγώ την @@ριά μου;;

"Μην κάνετε συνδέσεις με τον ΟΤΕ για το επόμενο διάστημα.. έρχονται οι Γερμανοί!!"

ΥΓ: Να διάβαζα πραγματικά χρήσιμες απόψεις όπως "αποφύγετε τα μεγάλα προπληρωμένα συμβόλαια *γενικώς*" φυσικά δεν θα έλεγα λέξη...

----------


## MNP-10

> ο ανυποψίαστος χρήστης του internet, που θέλει μια σύνδεση να κάνει το κέφι του ή τη δουλειά του *επηρεάζεται!!* Μαθαίνει πχ να λέει "οι μικροί θέλουν μόνο να μας τα πέρνουν" ή "οι μικροί είναι για φούντο" κλπ..


Καποτε και οι ανυποψιαστοι πρεπει να γινουν υποψιασμενοι καθως και να αποκτησουν τα εργαλεια που θα μπορουν να αξιολογουν οι ιδιοι και οχι να τα εχουν ολα ετοιμα στο πιατο. Αν η αγορα αποτελειται απο "ανυποψιαστους" που πανε οπου φυσαει ο ανεμος ή οπου ακουσουν καποια φημη, τοτε εχουμε αποτυχει ως κοινωνια. Η λυση φυσικα δεν ειναι να μην υπαρχουν ψιθυροι αλλα να ενημερωθει ο κοσμος για το τι πραγματικα παιζεται.

Το οτι η αγορα παει προς το consolidation των μεγαλων ειναι γνωστο απο καιρο, και, προσωπικα, ακουω απο λιγοτερο σχετικα, αλλα ψιλιασμενα ατομα, οτι "αν παω εκει δε κινδυνευω να κλεισει ο Χ παροχος?". Ειναι ενα υπαρκτο ρισκο το οποιο συνυπολογιζουν ορισμενοι χρηστες. Το να πουμε να αγνοηθει ειναι λαθος, οπως και να το διαφημιζουμε οτι θα κλεισουν ειναι εξισου λαθος, γιατι δρα ως αυτοεπαληθευομενη προφητεια. Αν βγει "βρωμα" οτι ο Χ παροχος καταρρεει δε θελει πολυ να σταματησουν οι εγγραφες / να φευγουν πελατες και μετα να καταρρευσει στ'αληθεια (μια ωρα αρχιτερα). Καπου εκει ενδιαμεσα υπαρχει το μετρο.

----------


## gpgpgps

> Μιας λοιπόν είμαι κι εγώ "του χώρου" να πω κι εγώ την @@ριά μου;;
> 
> "Μην κάνετε συνδέσεις με τον ΟΤΕ για το επόμενο διάστημα.. έρχονται οι Γερμανοί!!"
> 
> ΥΓ: Να διάβαζα πραγματικά χρήσιμες απόψεις όπως "αποφύγετε τα μεγάλα προπληρωμένα συμβόλαια *γενικώς*" φυσικά δεν θα έλεγα λέξη...


Και άμα έρχονται οι Γερμανοί τι θα γίνει?? :Thinking:

----------


## konenas

Ωδή στην _ευρυζωνικοποιημένη_ πραγματικότητα.

Φήμες υπάρχουν.
Κάποιοι εναλλακτικοί θα κλείσουν.
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει ποιος.
Κανείς δεν βάζει την υπογραφή του.

Η ζωή συνεχίζεται.
Οι εταιρίες κλείνουν. Οι εταιρίες δεν κλείνουν. Πάρε μια μαργαρίτα.
Η αγορά αμείλικτη.
Άλλος κλείνει πόρτες 70,80,90...100% Στοπ!
Άλλος ψάχνει για μπάιτς 1,2,3...150 Ζήτω!
Άλλος ψάχνει για λεφτά 7,10,20 ή 250000.

Οι χρήστες ψάχνουν κάποιο να τους βοηθήσει.
Με εναλλακτικούς;
Με Γερμανούς;
Με Κινέζους;
Με προφήτες;
Με "ειδικούς" τους χώρου;
Με τη Σούλα;
Με συμβόλαιο 6,12,24;
Με κάρτα;

Μπήκε και το φθινόπωρο.
Τα φύλλα (της συκής) πέφτουν.
Ο βασιλιάς φαίνεται γυμνός.
*Η ΕΕΤΤ που είναι;* 
Έκανε την πιλατιά της και εξαφανίστηκε πάλι.

Αφιερωμένο στην _ποιότητα_ της _ευρυζωνικότητας_ και στα λόγια τα μεγάλα.

----------


## emeliss

> ΥΓ: Να διάβαζα πραγματικά χρήσιμες απόψεις όπως "αποφύγετε τα μεγάλα προπληρωμένα συμβόλαια *γενικώς*" φυσικά δεν θα έλεγα λέξη...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1600

----------


## gogos888

> εκανες συνενοηση με την altec πρωτα η θα τα αναλαβει ολα ο νεος σου παροχος?


Το αφήνεις να το κάνει ο νέος πάροχος για να μη μείνεις χωρίς internet. Αφού ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση στέλνεις καταγγελία της σύμβασης στην altec-ΕΕΤΤ για να σε αποδεσμεύσουν.

----------


## ElisLasop

για κάποιο φίλο που ρώτησε αν έχουν πληρωθεί οι εργαζόμενοι της ΑΛΤΕΚ. Δεν έχουμε πληρωθεί το τελευταίο δεκαπενθήμερο του αυγούστου αλλά ούτε και το επίδομα καλοκαιρινής αδείας δεν έχω πάρει προσωπικά ακόμα. Ήμαστε στο περίμενε!

----------


## antonopn

> για κάποιο φίλο που ρώτησε αν έχουν πληρωθεί οι εργαζόμενοι της ΑΛΤΕΚ. Δεν έχουμε πληρωθεί το τελευταίο δεκαπενθήμερο του αυγούστου αλλά ούτε και το επίδομα καλοκαιρινής αδείας δεν έχω πάρει προσωπικά ακόμα. Ήμαστε στο περίμενε!


δεν αρχιζεις να ψαχνεις για καμια δουλεια;  :Sorry:

----------


## avaya

> για κάποιο φίλο που ρώτησε αν έχουν πληρωθεί οι εργαζόμενοι της ΑΛΤΕΚ. Δεν έχουμε πληρωθεί το τελευταίο δεκαπενθήμερο του αυγούστου αλλά ούτε και το επίδομα καλοκαιρινής αδείας δεν έχω πάρει προσωπικά ακόμα. Ήμαστε στο περίμενε!




νομιζω οτι κανεις λαθος για τσεκαρε το παλι!εμενα ο ξαδερφος μου τα πηρε παντως.

----------


## ElisLasop

> νομιζω οτι κανεις λαθος για τσεκαρε το παλι!εμενα ο ξαδερφος μου τα πηρε παντως.


ειχα κοιτάξει χθες κατα τις 8 το βράδυ (στις 7 τα βάζουν συνήθως) και δεν τα ειχαν βαλει. Πήγα πριν λίγο και τελικά τα έχουν βάλει,μάλλον σήμερα το πρωί τα έβαλαν. περιμένω και το επίδομα του καλοκαιριού να μπει κάποια στιγμη. Εννοείται πως ψάχνω και άλλη δουλειά.

----------


## manoulamou

Μιλατε συγκεκριμενα για την Altec Telecoms ή
γενικα για την Altec?

----------


## mpip

Εγω σημερα το πρωι αποφασισα να στειλω στην αλτεκ ενα φαξ για να τουs ζητησω τη διακοπη του αοριστου χρονου συνδεση 1mb που εχω.Αργοτερα πηρα στο 13813 να δω τι γινεται και μου απαντησαν οτι αφου σημερα ζητησα διακοπη που εχει 1 ο μηναs η απενεργοποιηση θα γινει στο τελοs του μηνα.Ελεοs λεω ρε παιδια δε φτανει που εδω και 10 μερεs σερνομαστε τωρα μου λετε οτι σε ενα μηνα θα με απαλαξετε?Ο υπαλληλοs μου απαντησε οτι για το διαστημα που υπαρχει προβλημα ισωs δοθει αποζημιωση αλλα δεν ηξερε περισσοτερα.Εβαλα τα γελια βεβαια γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρω ουτε δεκαρα τσακιστη.Τωρα τι κανω θα τουs δωσω αλλα 14 ευρωπουλα για τον Σεπτεμβιο για ταχυτητα 56κ?

----------


## lewton

> Εγω σημερα το πρωι αποφασισα να στειλω στην αλτεκ ενα φαξ για να τουs ζητησω τη διακοπη του αοριστου χρονου συνδεση 1mb που εχω.Αργοτερα πηρα στο 13813 να δω τι γινεται και μου απαντησαν οτι αφου σημερα ζητησα διακοπη που εχει 1 ο μηναs η απενεργοποιηση θα γινει στο τελοs του μηνα.Ελεοs λεω ρε παιδια δε φτανει που εδω και 10 μερεs σερνομαστε τωρα μου λετε οτι σε ενα μηνα θα με απαλαξετε?Ο υπαλληλοs μου απαντησε οτι για το διαστημα που υπαρχει προβλημα ισωs δοθει αποζημιωση αλλα δεν ηξερε περισσοτερα.Εβαλα τα γελια βεβαια γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρω ουτε δεκαρα τσακιστη.Τωρα τι κανω θα τουs δωσω αλλα 14 ευρωπουλα για τον Σεπτεμβιο για ταχυτητα 56κ?


Τόσα posts υπάρχουν που εξηγούν ότι δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις διακοπή από την Altec και ότι αντίθετα μπορείς να κάνεις κατευθείαν αίτηση στον επόμενο πάροχό σου για άμεση μετάβαση.
Το forum το έχουμε για να διαβάζουμε και τι γράφουν οι άλλοι, όχι μόνο για να γράφουμε τα δικά μας.

----------


## stavros

Από τη Καθημερινή σήμερα... http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...09/2008_283112

Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα....

----------


## 3lbereth

Μπήκε κι η ταφόπλακα...

"Χθες άλλωστε, σύμφωνα με στελέχη του τηλεπικοινωνιακού οργανισμού, σφραγίστηκε άλλη μία επιταγή της Altec Telecoms, ύψους 300.000 ευρώ, που έληξε την περασμένη Παρασκευή."

Άρα ούτε τα 250 είχαν να δώσουν. Και ποιός θα την πάρει με 50 εκ χρέη και τη διαρκή μείωση του πελατολογίου της? Βλέποντας οτι το πλοίο βουλιάζει, θα σπεύσουν και οι υπόλοιποι πιστωτές να κάνουν ασφαλιστικά μέτρα.
Κρίμα... και για το προσωπικό και για τους συνδρομητές...

----------


## abcd5

> Τόσα posts υπάρχουν που εξηγούν ότι δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις διακοπή από την Altec και ότι αντίθετα μπορείς να κάνεις κατευθείαν αίτηση στον επόμενο πάροχό σου για άμεση μετάβαση.
> Το forum το έχουμε για να διαβάζουμε και τι γράφουν οι άλλοι, όχι μόνο για να γράφουμε τα δικά μας.


Από ότι κατάλαβα το θέμα του φίλου είναι ότι θα πληρώσει 14 € για τον Σεπτέμβριο χωρίς να πάρει υπηρεσία από την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία. Η συμβουλή που του δίνεις θα του δώσει υπηρεσία άμεαα ( ; ) αλλά θα πληρώσει 2 φορές.

----------


## lewton

> Από ότι κατάλαβα το θέμα του φίλου είναι ότι θα πληρώσει 14 € για τον Σεπτέμβριο χωρίς να πάρει υπηρεσία από την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία. Η συμβουλή που του δίνεις θα του δώσει υπηρεσία άμεαα ( ; ) αλλά θα πληρώσει 2 φορές.


Αφού θα έχει φύγει σε άλλο πάροχο, μετά πολύ απλά θα αρνηθεί να τους πληρώσει τα 14 ευρώ.
Είναι τόσο απλό.

----------


## avaya

> Από τη Καθημερινή σήμερα... http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...09/2008_283112
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα....





ετοιμαστε στεφανια και φορεστε μαυρα!παει και η αλτεκ

----------


## coroneus

> Από ότι κατάλαβα το θέμα του φίλου είναι ότι θα πληρώσει 14 € για τον Σεπτέμβριο χωρίς να πάρει υπηρεσία από την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία. Η συμβουλή που του δίνεις θα του δώσει υπηρεσία άμεαα ( ; ) αλλά θα πληρώσει 2 φορές.


Στους λογαριασμούς που εκδίδονται αυτόν τον μήνα προπληρώνεις την συνδρομή του Οκτωβρίου!

----------


## greatst

> Τόσα posts υπάρχουν που εξηγούν ότι δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις διακοπή από την Altec και ότι αντίθετα μπορείς να κάνεις κατευθείαν αίτηση στον επόμενο πάροχό σου για άμεση μετάβαση.
> Το forum το έχουμε για να διαβάζουμε και τι γράφουν οι άλλοι, όχι μόνο για να γράφουμε τα δικά μας.


καλά τα λες φίλε λιούτον, αλλά ... εγώ *φοβάμαι* την περίπτωση να συνεχίσει η Άλτεκ να μου στέλνει λογαριασμούς...  :Whistle: 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτό που λες έκανα: πήγα ΟΤΕ, τους έκανα τη σχετική εξουσιοδότηση, πήρα αυθημερόν(!) κωδικούς και από τότε ... κύριος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## baskon

Απο το αρθρο στην καθημερινη βγαινουν καποια συμπερασματα.Καμια ελπιδα δεν εχει η Αλτεκ.
Η μετοχη της αυτη τη στιγμη είναι στο -15% και παλι.
Μονο αν πουληθει το πελατολογιο σε αλλη εταιρια υπαρχει καποια ελπιδα για τους προπληρωμενους χρηστες να μη χασουν τα λεφτα τους(Αν γινει αυτο βεβαια).
Και τελος απτην αρχη που βγηκε η αποφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για το διακανονισμο ειχαμε μια διαφωνια για το ποσο που πρεπει να δωσει.7 εκ.ευρω ή 10?
Τελικά απτο δημοσιευμα φαινεται ότι ειναι τα 7 εκ.ευρω και οχι τα 10 που υποχρεουται να καταβαλλει,χωρις φυσικα να εχει ουτε αυτα..

----------


## ElisLasop

> Μιλατε συγκεκριμενα για την Altec Telecoms ή
> γενικα για την Altec?


Μιλάω για τη "μαμα" αλτεκ

----------


## frnk

@lewton
ασε ρεσυ lewton που γραφουμε τα δικα μας!!!!

----------


## golity

Την έκανα και εγώ παιδιά  :Sad: 

Πριν 5 λεπτά έστειλα την αίτηση/εξουσιοδότηση με φαξ στον ΟΤΕ για conn-x.

----------


## saint240881

άντε πάμε για άλλα και άλλο κακό να μην μας βρει  :Smile:  :Bla Bla:  :Bla Bla:

----------


## greatst

> Την έκανα και εγώ παιδιά 
> 
> Πριν 5 λεπτά έστειλα την αίτηση/εξουσιοδότηση με φαξ στον ΟΤΕ για conn-x.


άντε, όλα καλά να πάνε!

----------


## tsek0s

περασα απο ενα καταστημα microland σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι απο την πλευρα τις altec δεν υπαρχη καμια ενημερωση και μεχρη την παρασκευη η θα μας περασουν σε αλλους παροχους (forthnet,tellas) ή θα παρο τα λεφτα που εδοσα για το jetpack πισο...

----------


## kalligator

Εγώ πάντως θα μείνω μέχρι τέλους σαν ένδειξη συμπαράστασης i.e. όχι ένα ακόμα πλην στο πελατολόγιο.

Ούτε παιχνιδάς είμαι ούτε έχω το κόλλημα να γράφω xGB/μέρα οπότε δεν έπαθα και τίποτα με την πεσμένη ταχύτητα & pings. 

Ποιο είναι το χειρότερο που μπορώ να πάθω δηλαδή;..
Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μεταφερθώ σε άλλο ISP silently αλλιώς να βρεθώ έκθετος για μία; δύο; μέρες αν χρειαστεί να τον αλλάξω μόνος μου.

----------


## kanenas3

> περασα απο ενα καταστημα microland σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι απο την πλευρα τις altec δεν υπαρχη καμια ενημερωση και μεχρη την παρασκευη η θα μας περασουν σε αλλους παροχους (forthnet,tellas) ή θα παρο τα λεφτα που εδοσα για το jetpack πισο...


Ακόμα και αν γίνει η μεταφορά σε άλλον πάροχο πάλι δε θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε; Δεν νομίζω να δεχτεί κάποιος πάροχος να σας πάρει χωρίς να εισπράττει το πάγιο.

----------


## gogos888

> περασα απο ενα καταστημα microland σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι απο την πλευρα τις altec δεν υπαρχη καμια ενημερωση και μεχρη την παρασκευη η θα μας περασουν σε αλλους παροχους (forthnet,tellas) ή θα παρο τα λεφτα που εδοσα για το jetpack πισο...


Το να περάσουν οι συνδρομητές σε άλλον πάροχο δεν προϋποθέτει την συγκατάθεσή τους;

----------


## greatst

> Το να περάσουν οι συνδρομητές σε άλλον πάροχο δεν προϋποθέτει την συγκατάθεσή τους;


έλα ντε...  :Thinking:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Το να περάσουν οι συνδρομητές σε άλλον πάροχο δεν προϋποθέτει την συγκατάθεσή τους;


Έρχεται η ΠύρροsNet και σου λέει: η altec θα κλείσει, αλλά ήρθαμε εμείς σε συννενόηση μαζί τους και προσφερθήκαμε να σας παρέχουμε δωρεάν τους μήνες που έχετε προπληρώσει. Αλλιώς μένεις με την προπληρωμή στο χέρι.

Εσύ τι θα έκανες;

----------


## Jiorikas

Δυστυχώς εγώ έκανα σήμερα αίτηση στην Forthnet για την υπυρεσία 2play δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά..
Άλλα στον ΠΟΤΕ δεν πάω με καμιά παναγία θα περιμένω καμιά 15 μέρες μέχρι να γίνει η σύνδεση αλλα πάντα εμείς οι πελάτες πληρώνουμε την νύφη άλλα δεν θα στιρίξω την μονοπωλιακή πολιτική του ΠΟΤΕ.

sorry

----------


## greatst

> Έρχεται η ΠύρροsNet και σου λέει: η altec θα κλείσει, αλλά ήρθαμε εμείς σε συννενόηση μαζί τους και προσφερθήκαμε να σας παρέχουμε δωρεάν τους μήνες που έχετε προπληρώσει. Αλλιώς μένεις με την προπληρωμή στο χέρι.
> 
> Εσύ τι θα έκανες;


πάω πάσο για τους προπληρωμένους! Είχα στο νου μου όσους/ες είναι σε αορίστου...

----------


## defender

> Μέχρι ένα σημείο θέλουμε να μην επεμβαίνουμε, άλλωστε μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε όλοι, νομίζω πως μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε την συζήτηση σε καλό επίπεδο.


οκ, έχασα τη ψυχραιμία μου χτες και έκραξα τον άνθρωπο (και είναι και ηλικιωμένος).

Αλλά βλέπεις τι γίνεται και κρίνεις...
Εγώ παραδέχομαι πως, ΝΑΙ, γνώριζα την ημέρα που ο ΟΤΕ θα έκοβε τηην ΑΛΤΕΚ.
Όπως γνώριζα το ίδιο και για τη ΛΑΝΕΤ. Τις συγκεκριμένς πληροφορίες όμως τις γνώριζαν πάρα πολλά άτομα (με κάποια θέση) σε άλλους εναλλακτικούς και άλλοι τόσοι στον ΟΤΕ. Τι έπρεπε να κάνουμε δηλαδή, κατά την άποψη κάποιων ??
Να θέσουμε νέο θέμα στο forum πως την τάδε ημέρα κόβεται η τάδε εταιρεία ??

Την ιδια συζήτηση περίπου την κάναμε πρόσφατα, με τη ΛΑΝΝΕΤ, και εξήγησα σχετικά απλά τους λόγους που κανείς από το χώρο δεν μπορεί να σάς δώσει αυτή την πληροφορία. Με κάποιους σχετικούς (editors) από το forum το συζητήσαμε ΚΑΤ ΙΔΙΑΝ και προφορικώς, χωρίς να τους γράψω τίποτα.

Και ενώ λοιπόν τα'χω εξηγήσει πρόσφατα, τι συμβαίνει ?? Γράφεται συνδρομητής στο χώρο ο κάθε χτεσινός και με ύφος <ξέρεις σε ποιόν μιλάς> απαιτεί σχεδόν να του δίνω πληροφορίες για να μη χάσει τα ψιλά που έδωσε για την ADSL του. Που ακόμα κι αν τις έδινα, πώς να τις διαβάσει αφού για να γραφτεί  μέλος στο forum έπρεπε να ξεμείνει από internet !
 Και αν αύριο κλείσει ο επόμενος, πάλι θα μπαίνουν οι πελάτες τους και θα με αναγκάζουν να κάνω πάλι την ίδια κουβέντα...
Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να σάς δώσω κάποιες γενικοτερες συμβουλές, άλλωστε και γι αυτά τα ολίγα που προσπάθησα να σάς συμβουλέψω χτες, κατηγορήθηκα σαν παπαγαλάκι (από αυτούς που αύριο θα μάς ζητάνε δουλειά).

Και μια ιστορία που την αφιερώνω στον κύριο <ακόμη ADSL> (??)  που μου πέταξε στα μούτρα τα 35 χρόνια στο marketing (σε άλλο χώρο σίγουρα βέβαια) και αφορά την ΑΛΤΕΚ :
Το 2003 ο κ.Αθανασούλης , έβαλε στην altec tlcms (τότε A.C.N.) , σε μια θέση χωρίς ουσιαστικό τίτλο, αλλά στην ουσία πιο ψηλά ακόμα κι από τον δ.σύμβουλο κ. Τσεκουρά , τον κο Χ.Τ. (όλα τα αρχικά είναι πραγματικά) ο οποίος ήταν (καλή του ώρα) ένας από τους συνιδιοκτήτες ενός εκ των εταιρείων που εξαγοράστηκαν και συγχωνεύτηκαν στον όμιλο ΑΛΤΕΚ. Αυτός υποτίθεται πως ήταν άνθρωπος με 30 χρόνια εμπειρίας ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ, και υποτίθεται πως θα ανέπτυσσε την ΑΛΤΕΚ. Και μάλιστα σε εποχές που η Tellas ακόμα φτιαχνόταν και την πίττα την μοιράζονταν forthnet, lannet, teledome ,telepassport κλπ, εποχές που σε παρακάλαγε κι ο βενζινάς σου να του κάνεις -φτηνό- συμβόλαιο.
Αυτός λοιπόν ο <έμπειρος> άνδρας λοιπόν κατάφερε μέσα σε λίγους μήνες να διαλύσει όλο το τμήμα εταιρικών πελατών (που έφερνε τότε το χοντρό χρήμα στην ACN) , αρχικά απολύοντας  τον Α.Σ. (επικεφαλή) και κάνοντας για τον Α,Β λόγο όλους τους υπόλοιπους να παραιτηθούν. Δηλαδή να διαλυθεί το τμήμα σε περίοδο ζωτική για την ανάπτυξη της εταιρείας. Βέβαια μετά ο Αθανασούλης τον έβαλε στο ψυγείο (όπου ήταν κάμποσα χρόνια πριν).
 Τέτοιους <έμπειρους> εξακολουθεί ακόμα και σήμερα να χρησιμοποιεί ο κ.Αθανασούλης. Η προσωπική μου γνώμη (και όποιος θίγεται μπορεί να μου κάνει μήνυση) είναι πως αντί να χρυσοπληρώνεις τέτοια <παλτά> καλύτερα να βρείς νέους ανθρώπους με γνώσεις (ο ΟΤΕ και οι πάροχοι έχουν κάποιους τέτοιους) και να τους αξιοποιήσεις. 
Μόνο έτσι θα εξυγιανθεί ο χώρος. Για να μη χάνουν οι ανυποψίαστοι τα λεφτά τους, για να παρέχουμε -όσοι απομείνουμε- καλύτερες υπηρεσίες κλπ

----------


## abcd5

> Έρχεται η ΠύρροsNet και σου λέει: η altec θα κλείσει, αλλά ήρθαμε εμείς σε συννενόηση μαζί τους και προσφερθήκαμε να σας παρέχουμε δωρεάν τους μήνες που έχετε προπληρώσει. Αλλιώς μένεις με την προπληρωμή στο χέρι.
> 
> Εσύ τι θα έκανες;


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η Altec δεν έχει τα χρήματα της προπληρωμής (εάν τα είχε θα τα είχε δώσει στον ΟΤΕ). Έτσι η κάθε ΠύρροςNet θα πρέπει να πληρώσει από την τσέπη της τους υπόλοιπους μήνες. Μπορεί; :Thinking:

----------


## gogos888

> Έρχεται η ΠύρροsNet και σου λέει: η altec θα κλείσει, αλλά ήρθαμε εμείς σε συννενόηση μαζί τους και προσφερθήκαμε να σας παρέχουμε δωρεάν τους μήνες που έχετε προπληρώσει. Αλλιώς μένεις με την προπληρωμή στο χέρι.
> 
> Εσύ τι θα έκανες;


Αυτό εννοώ, μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση ούτε από altec ούτε από άλλον πάροχο.

----------


## sdikr

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η Altec δεν έχει τα χρήματα της προπληρωμής (εάν τα είχε θα τα είχε δώσει στον ΟΤΕ). Έτσι η κάθε ΠύρροςNet θα πρέπει να πληρώσει από την τσέπη της τους υπόλοιπους μήνες. Μπορεί;


Ανάλογα,  παλιότερα που είχε γίνει το ίδιο είπαν  ελάτε σε εμάς  με δώρο  πχ 3 μήνες  αν δεν σας αρέσει μετα  μπορείτε να πάτε όπου θέλετε  ή  ρίξτε μια ματιά στα προγράμματα μας.

Ο κάθε ενάς θα σκεφτεί,  γιατί να ψάχνω κάπου αλλού αφού το έχω και σε καλή τιμή.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η Altec δεν έχει τα χρήματα της προπληρωμής (εάν τα είχε θα τα είχε δώσει στον ΟΤΕ). Έτσι η κάθε ΠύρροςNet θα πρέπει να πληρώσει από την τσέπη της τους υπόλοιπους μήνες. Μπορεί;


Μπορεί, μπορεί και όχι  :Razz: 

Στην αλλαγή spark -> tellas έδωσαν 1 μήνα αν θυμάμαι καλά, ανεξάρτητα αν είχες αορίστου ή μόλις είχες πληρώσει 12μηνο. Βέβαια οι εταιρίες πλέον μας έχουν συνηθίσει σε πιο επιθετική πολιτική οπότε ίσως δώσουν κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## kalligator

Εγώ αντιδιατείνω πως η αξία ενός ακόμα πελάτη στην επιχείρηση είναι δυνητικά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το αρχικό κόστος απόκτησης του (διαφήμιση, χασούρα από προσφορές, κ.α.) και δεν νομίζω να "χαλάσει" ιδιαίτερα τον ISP λίγοι μήνες (maximun 6?) free riding από τοn νεοφερμένο πελάτη όταν παράλληλα μπορούν να του φορτώσουν την τηλεφωνία και να τον καπαρώσουν για full-paying customer στο βραχύ μέλλον.

----------


## tsek0s

Εγω λεω να παο στον οτε γιατι εδο που ειμαι δεν εχουμε κανενα ιδιοκτιτο δικτυο... και ειναι και σιγουρο οτι δεν θα εχω προβληματα

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

κοινοποιηση τους κανεις.

εαν δειτε μεσα στο σαιτ της αλτεκ, λεει οτι πρεπει να τους ειδοποιησουμε με μαιλ η φαξ για την διακοπη της συνδεσης κατα την διαρκεια του εξαμηνου.

στην τελικη προκειται για πλημελη παροχη υπηρεσιων. κανονικα πρεπει να επιστρεψουν και χρηματα πισω

----------


## atheos71

Kαθαρά καιροσκοπικά κριτήρια!Έτσι δε χτίζεται η πελατεία ....

----------


## Aκόμη DSL

> οκ, έχασα τη ψυχραιμία μου χτες και έκραξα τον άνθρωπο (και είναι και ηλικιωμένος).
> 
> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> Και μια ιστορία που την αφιερώνω στον κύριο <ακόμη ADSL> (??)  που μου πέταξε στα μούτρα τα 35 χρόνια στο marketing (σε άλλο χώρο σίγουρα βέβαια) και αφορά την ΑΛΤΕΚ :
> Το 2003 ο κ.Αθανασούλης , έβαλε στην altec tlcms (τότε A.C.N.) , σε μια θέση χωρίς ουσιαστικό τίτλο, αλλά στην ουσία πιο ψηλά ακόμα κι από τον δ.σύμβουλο κ. Τσεκουρά , τον κο Χ.Τ. (όλα τα αρχικά είναι πραγματικά) ο οποίος ήταν (καλή του ώρα) ένας από τους συνιδιοκτήτες ενός εκ των εταιρείων που εξαγοράστηκαν και συγχωνεύτηκαν στον όμιλο ΑΛΤΕΚ. Αυτός υποτίθεται ...


_
Σέβομαι τους κανόνες του forum (έστω κι αν δεν τους συμμερίζομαι) και δεν απαντώ σε προκλήσεις τέτοιου τύπου._

Ομως πολύ γενικά έχω να πω ότι, οι τηλεπικοινωνίες σαν πολύ νέος τομέας της αγοράς και με πολυδιαφημισμένη δυναμική σε συνδυασμό με μεγάλα κρατικά και μη κονδύλια, επέτρεψαν στο να φιλοξενειται κάτω από αυτή την ομπρέλλα κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι.

Έτσι είδαμε η επένδυση να γίνεται "αρπαχτή" και η παροχή υπηρεσιών "δουλεία".
Είδαμε νταβατζήδες κάθε φυλής και προέλευσης, φουσκωδημιουργούς του χρηματιστηρίου, διαπλεκόμενους  και λοιπούς ανάλογης υποστάθμης σε συνδυασμό με άγνωστης ταυτότητας κεφάλαια, να αναλαμβάνουν την εισαγωγή μας στο "θαυμαστό καινούργιο κόσμο".

Το μόνο που δεν είδα είναι τον καταναλωτή. Σε μια εποχή (με περισσότερα νομικά εργαλεία και δικαιώματα παρά ποτέ, λόγω Ε.Ε.), που θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε τη θέση μας, όχι σα δυνάστες αλλά σα δύναμη "καθαρισμού", φροντίζουμε (πάλι) να μη διαταραχτούμε και μη χάσουμε τη (ποιά; ) βολή μας.

Μήπως καλά να πάθουμε, μήπως και μάθουμε;

----------


## greatst

> κοινοποιηση τους κανεις.
> 
> εαν δειτε μεσα στο σαιτ της αλτεκ, λεει οτι πρεπει να τους ειδοποιησουμε με μαιλ η φαξ για την διακοπη της συνδεσης κατα την διαρκεια του εξαμηνου.
> 
> στην τελικη προκειται για πλημελη παροχη υπηρεσιων. κανονικα πρεπει να επιστρεψουν και χρηματα πισω


που ακριβώς το λέει αυτό?  link?   :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

Off Topic


		@defender
Tα ελληνικά εισαγωγικά μπαίνουν πολύ εύκολα αν πατήσεις ctrl+alt+[ και ctrl+alt+].
	


........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στους λογαριασμούς που εκδίδονται αυτόν τον μήνα προπληρώνεις την συνδρομή του Οκτωβρίου!


Γιατί, είναι διμηνιαίοι;

----------


## konenas

> Το μόνο που δεν είδα είναι τον καταναλωτή. Σε μια εποχή (με περισσότερα νομικά εργαλεία και δικαιώματα παρά ποτέ, λόγω Ε.Ε.), που θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε τη θέση μας, όχι σα δυνάστες αλλά σα δύναμη "καθαρισμού", φροντίζουμε (πάλι) να μη διαταραχτούμε και μη χάσουμε τη (ποιά; ) βολή μας.


Τι να κάνει ο καταναλωτής;
Τι προτείνεις;
Δεν βλέπεις η ΕΕΤΤ τι κάνει;

----------


## greatst

> Στους λογαριασμούς που εκδίδονται *αυτόν τον μήνα* προπληρώνεις την συνδρομή του Οκτωβρίου!





> ...
> 
> Γιατί, *είναι διμηνιαίοι*;


αν μιλάμε για τους λογαριασμούς ADSL της Αλτεκ, όχι, δεν είναι 2μηνιαίοι: μηνιαίοι είναι. Ο τελευταίος που έχω λάβει+πληρώσει εγώ έχει ημερομηνία έκδοσης 31/7/2008 και είναι για την περίοδο από 1/8/2008 έως και 31/8/2008.

----------


## Kanibalos

Υπομονη ΤΕΛΟΣ....Μιας και δεν υπαρχει ιδιοκτητο κοντα μου,περιμενω mail του ΠΟΤΕ(με τα χαρτια) για να φυγω απο ALTEC.Δεν την παλευα αλλο,πηγαινει χειροτερα απο PSTN(αφου κανει και διακοπες).Προτιμω την ψυχικη μου υγεια!!!!.

1)Moυ ειπαν στον ΟΤΕ οτι το ασυρματο υποστηριζει κανονικα LAN η USB,και οτι μπορω με το fritzbox με τα pass τους  να μπω κανονικα μεχρι να ερθει το δικο τους.Ισχυει???

2)Ειμαι Αοριστου στην altec,οποτε μηνα-μηνα αναναιωνεται απο μονη της η συνδεση.Θα τους ειδοποιησω οταν τελειωσω με τον ΟΤΕ κτλ....Εχει πλακα να θελουν και eura για 22 αυγουστου και μετα???.Να στειλω καμια καταγγελια για να μιην με ενοχλησουν???

Οποιος ξερει ας μου απαντησει,μιας και καποιοι θα βοηθηθουν μαζι με μενα.


ΥΓ--->Ευχαριστω

----------


## lewton

> αν μιλάμε για τους λογαριασμούς ADSL της Αλτεκ, όχι, δεν είναι 2μηνιαίοι: μηνιαίοι είναι. Ο τελευταίος που έχω λάβει+πληρώσει εγώ έχει ημερομηνία έκδοσης 31/7/2008 και είναι για την περίοδο από 1/8/2008 έως και 31/8/2008.


Eυχαριστώ.
Επομένως αυτό που λέει ο coroneus δεν έχει βάση, αφού ο λογαριασμός που θα λάβει κανείς μέσα στο Σεπτέμβρη αφορα το Σεπτέμβρη και όχι τον Οκτώβρη.

----------


## greatst

> Υπομονη ΤΕΛΟΣ....Μιας και δεν υπαρχει ιδιοκτητο κοντα μου,περιμενω mail του ΠΟΤΕ(με τα χαρτια) για να φυγω απο ALTEC.Δεν την παλευα αλλο,πηγαινει χειροτερα απο PSTN(αφου κανει και διακοπες).Προτιμω την ψυχικη μου υγεια!!!!.
> 
> 1)Moυ ειπαν στον ΟΤΕ οτι το ασυρματο υποστηριζει κανονικα LAN η USB,και οτι μπορω με το fritzbox με τα pass τους  να μπω κανονικα μεχρι να ερθει το δικο τους.Ισχυει???
> 
> 2)Ειμαι Αοριστου στην altec,οποτε μηνα-μηνα αναναιωνεται απο μονη της η συνδεση.Θα τους ειδοποιησω οταν τελειωσω με τον ΟΤΕ κτλ....Εχει πλακα να θελουν και eura για 22 αυγουστου και μετα???.Να στειλω καμια καταγγελια για να μιην με ενοχλησουν???
> 
> Οποιος ξερει ας μου απαντησει,μιας και καποιοι θα βοηθηθουν μαζι με μενα.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ--->Ευχαριστω


1) λογικά θα μπορείς να μπεις με το ρούτερ που ήδη έχεις. Θα βάλεις το username (με @otenet.gr στο τέλος) και το password της OTEnet και λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα (εγώ έτσι έκανα και όλα πήγαν καλά)  :One thumb up: 

2) *ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ*  ... κανείς δεν ξέρει να σου πει! Λογικά έχεις υπογράψει μια εξουσιοδότηση στον ΟΤΕ να τα κάνει αυτά αυτός για λογαριασμό σου, τώρα εάν σου έρθει μετά λογαριασμός για τις ΙΔΙΕΣ ημερομηνίες χρέωσης από ΟΤΕ και Αλτεκ, προφανώς θα το ψάξεις: Η γραμμή πρόσβασης είναι ΜΙΑ και ή σου την παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ ή η Αλτεκ: δεν έχει νόημα να στην χρεώσουν και οι δύο! Τώρα εσύ αν θέλεις πάρε στην Αλτεκ τηλ ή στείλτους κάνα email να τους ενημερώσεις, δεν βλάπτει σε τίποτα(?)  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Eυχαριστώ.
> Επομένως αυτό που λέει ο coroneus δεν έχει βάση, αφού* ο λογαριασμός που θα λάβει κανείς μέσα στο Σεπτέμβρη αφορα το Σεπτέμβρη και όχι τον Οκτώβρη*.


ακριβώς!

βέβαια, κανονικά, ακόμη και να έχουν εκδώσει λογαριασμό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν κι έναν εκκαθαριστικό με τον τερματισμό της σύμβασης  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Τι να κάνει ο καταναλωτής;
> Τι προτείνεις;
> Δεν βλέπεις η ΕΕΤΤ τι κάνει;


Θα το συνεχίσεις για πολύ ακόμα;

Εδώ σου έχουνε πεί οτι η ΕΕΤΤ  δεν έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα,  εκεί όμως  απο τα  60  μηνύματα που εγράψες στο θέμα  τα  55 είναι κατά της ΕΕΤΤ,    είναι κουραστικό ξέρεις μετά απο κάποιο σημείο

----------


## lewton

> ακριβώς!
> 
> βέβαια, κανονικά, ακόμη και να έχουν εκδώσει λογαριασμό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν κι έναν εκκαθαριστικό με τον τερματισμό της σύμβασης


Ας βγάλουν.
Η ουσία είναι ότι όποιος θέλει προλαβαίνει να έχει φύγει για άλλη εταιρία πριν γίνει ληξιπρόθεσμος ο λογαριασμός του Σεπτεμβρίου (που αφορά το Σεπτέμβρη), και μετά απλά δεν τους πληρώνει.
Τι θα κάνουν, θα στείλουν από τον τάφο ( :Razz: ) την αστυνομία να τον μπαγλαρώσει;

----------


## greatst

> Ας βγάλουν.
> Η ουσία είναι ότι όποιος θέλει προλαβαίνει να έχει φύγει για άλλη εταιρία πριν γίνει ληξιπρόθεσμος ο λογαριασμός του Σεπτεμβρίου (που αφορά το Σεπτέμβρη), *και μετά απλά δεν τους πληρώνει*.
> Τι θα κάνουν, θα στείλουν από τον τάφο () την αστυνομία να τον μπαγλαρώσει;


δεν είμαι δικηγόρος, αλλά φοβάμαι πως τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά (για τον τελικό καταναλωτή...)  :Medic:

----------


## lewton

> δεν είμαι δικηγόρος, αλλά φοβάμαι πως τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά (για τον τελικό καταναλωτή...)


Εγώ νομίζω ότι αν κυνηγήσουν μερικές χιλιάδες άτομα το θέμα θα πάρει διαστάσεις και θα υπάρξει παρέμβαση από το ΙΝΚΑ, αν όχι και από την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic






> Εδώ σου έχουνε πεί οτι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα, εκεί όμως απο τα 60 μηνύματα που εγράψες στο θέμα τα 55 είναι κατά της ΕΕΤΤ, είναι κουραστικό ξέρεις μετά απο κάποιο σημείο


Μέχρι και εμένα έβαλε στον πειρασμό να υπερασπιστώ την ΕΕΤΤ  :Smile:

----------


## greatst

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι αν κυνηγήσουν μερικές χιλιάδες άτομα το θέμα θα πάρει διαστάσεις και θα υπάρξει παρέμβαση από το ΙΝΚΑ, αν όχι και από την ΕΕΤΤ.


σ'αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο...  :Superman:

----------


## farma

Παρακολουθω απο την αρχη το θεμα και μου κανει εντυπωση το γεγονος με ποση ευκολια καποιοι *δεχονται* οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι για να υπερασπιστουν τα δικαιωματα τους.
Αλλοι αναλυουν περι ελευθερης αγορας και δεχονται οτι φταιει ο καταναλωτης και οι επιλογες του οταν πτωχευει μια εταιρια.Δηλαδη βρισκουν λογικο αν καποιος δεν πληρωσει στην οποια αλτεκ 20 ευρω που χρωσταει να διωκεται ενω οταν η οποια αλτεκ δεν τηρει τις υποχρεωσεις τις απεναντι του παλι φταιει ο ιδιος που την επελεξε.
Τα δικαιωματα μας πρεπει να τα διεκδικουμε ομως ακομα και αν οι διαδικασιες (καταγγελιες,δικαστικες) ειναι δυσκολες.Και οι νομοι φτιαγμενοι στα μετρα των μεγαλων εταιριων ωστε οι αλτεκ οι αθανασουληδες και λοιποι να ειναι παντα κερδισμενοι με τα λεφτα μας.
Τους νομους νομιζω ξερουμε ολοι ποιοι τους φτιαχνουν.
Την ΕΕΤΤ να θυμισω ποιος τη βγαζει?Γιατι οι περισσοτεροι την χαρακτηριζουν ανεξαρτητη αρχη?
Ο προεδρος διοριζεται απο το υπουργικο συμβουλιο και τα υπολοιπα μελη απο τον υπουργο μεταφορων και αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι εμμισθες θεσεις. http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EETT/EETT/Structure/
Στην πραξη συμφωνω οτι οσο πιο μαζικα και οργανωμενα γινονται οι καταγγελιες τοσο καλυτερα.Νομιζω καποιος που γνωριζει νομικα πρεπει να παρει την πρωτοβουλια το οποιο εν μερει εχει υπαρξει π.χ. μια φορμα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...226728&page=90 Θεωρω οτι καποιος συντονισμος περισσοτερο χρειαζεται οπως και καποιες λεπτομερειες π.χ. τι γραφουμε στην παραπανω καταγγελια ως ιστορικο για να ειναι τεκμηριωμενο.

----------


## konenas

@sdkir 
Η άποψή μου είναι αυτή. Δεν πρέπει να την γράψω; (Εντάξει την έγραψα πολλές φορές)

Οι εταιρίες χρεώνουν όσο θέλουν και αν θέλουν δεν πληρώνουν. Νόμοι υπάρχουν; Διαδικασίες; Ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος αν δεν υπάρχουν; Ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος αν δεν εφαρμόζονται; Οι εταιρίες;

Συμφωνώ με την προηγούμενη πρόταση.

----------


## liomelissinos

Καμία ενέργεια δεν έχει γίνει από την πλευρά της Altec Telecoms για την καταβολή των 250.000 ευρώ στον ΟΤΕ, που αποτελεί προϋπόθεση για την ενεργοποίηση των κυκλωμάτων - σύμφωνα με απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ - με αποτέλεσμα να αναζωπυρώνονται τα σενάρια για αδυναμία της εταιρίας να ανταποκριθεί στην εξόφληση των οφειλών της. 

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων είχε αποφανθεί, έπειτα από προσφυγή της Altec Telecoms την περασμένη εβδομάδα, ότι μπορεί να καταθέσει την εγγυητική επιστολή στον ΟΤΕ για να ανοίξει τα κυκλώματα και εν συνεχεία να προβεί σε διακανονισμό εξόφλησης του χρέους της, ύψους 6,8 εκατ. ευρώ, εντός τεσσάρων ημερών. 

Ωστόσο, όπως υποστηρίζουν στελέχη της θυγατρικής εταιρείας του ομίλου Altec, τα προβλήματα που προκάλεσε ο Οργανισμός με την εσπευσμένη ενέργειά του να «παγώσει» τις διασυνδέσεις, οδήγησαν τα τραπεζικά ιδρύματα, με τα οποία βρισκόταν σε διαπραγματεύσεις για τη χρηματοδότησή της,* να εμφανίζονται λιγότερο διατεθειμένα* να προχωρήσουν σε νέα οικονομική ενίσχυση της επιχείρησης. 

Για τον λόγο αυτόν, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες και υπό τη σκιά των νέων διαμορφωμένων συνθηκών, η διοίκηση της εταιρίας εντατικοποιεί τις επαφές της με επιχειρηματικά σχήματα, *στο πλαίσιο αναζήτησης στρατηγικού επενδυτή*. Στόχος ο οποίος μάλιστα είχε ανακοινωθεί προ εβδομάδων με την παρουσίαση της καινούργιας ηγεσίας.

Πηγή: http://www.euro2day.gr/article/36317...leDetails.aspx
*Η συνέχεια εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226728*

----------


## sierra

[quote=defender;2296552]οκ, έχασα τη ψυχραιμία μου χτες και έκραξα τον άνθρωπο (και είναι και ηλικιωμένος).

Αλλά βλέπεις τι γίνεται και κρίνεις...
Εγώ παραδέχομαι πως, ΝΑΙ, γνώριζα την ημέρα που ο ΟΤΕ θα έκοβε τηην ΑΛΤΕΚ.
Όπως γνώριζα το ίδιο και για τη ΛΑΝΕΤ. Τις συγκεκριμένς πληροφορίες όμως τις γνώριζαν πάρα πολλά άτομα (με κάποια θέση) σε άλλους εναλλακτικούς και άλλοι τόσοι στον ΟΤΕ. Τι έπρεπε να κάνουμε δηλαδή, κατά την άποψη κάποιων ??
Να θέσουμε νέο θέμα στο forum πως την τάδε ημέρα κόβεται η τάδε εταιρεία ??

........Auto merged post: sierra πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

[quote=sierra;2297078]


> οκ, έχασα τη ψυχραιμία μου χτες και έκραξα τον άνθρωπο (και είναι και ηλικιωμένος).
> 
> Αλλά βλέπεις τι γίνεται και κρίνεις...
> Εγώ παραδέχομαι πως, ΝΑΙ, γνώριζα την ημέρα που ο ΟΤΕ θα έκοβε τηην ΑΛΤΕΚ.
> Όπως γνώριζα το ίδιο και για τη ΛΑΝΕΤ. Τις συγκεκριμένς πληροφορίες όμως τις γνώριζαν πάρα πολλά άτομα (με κάποια θέση) σε άλλους εναλλακτικούς και άλλοι τόσοι στον ΟΤΕ. Τι έπρεπε να κάνουμε δηλαδή, κατά την άποψη κάποιων ??
> Να θέσουμε νέο θέμα στο forum πως την τάδε ημέρα κόβεται η τάδε εταιρεία ??


Δεν υπαρχει λογος να τσακωνομαστε μεταξυ μας. :No no:

----------


## coroneus

> Eυχαριστώ.
> Επομένως αυτό που λέει ο coroneus δεν έχει βάση, αφού ο λογαριασμός που θα λάβει κανείς μέσα στο Σεπτέμβρη αφορα το Σεπτέμβρη και όχι τον Οκτώβρη.


Το φοιτητικό της ALTEC που έχω είναι όπως τα λέω... δλδ, ο λογαριασμός εκδίδεται 1/9, λήγει στις 25/9 και περιλαμβάνει τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις που έγιναν τον Αύγουστο και προπληρώνω το φοιτητικό DSL του μήνα Οκτωβρίου. Κάνω παρακάτω ένα απλό copy paste:

Περίοδος Υπηρεσιών : 1 Αυγ 2008 - 31 Αυγ 2008
Ημερομηνία Έκδοσης : 31 Αυγ 2008
Ημερομηνία Λήξης : 25 Σεπ 2008 

Ανάλυση Λογαριασμού
Ημερομηνία 	ΦΠΑ 	Ποσό 	Περιγραφή
31 Αυγ 2008 	19 	7.98 	Altecnet student ADSL pack 1024 (1 μήνας) 01/10/08-31/10/08
31 Αυγ 2008 	19 	3.22 	Τέλη σταθερής τηλεφωνίας 01/08/08 - 31/08/08

----------


## defender

> Εγώ αντιδιατείνω πως η αξία ενός ακόμα πελάτη στην επιχείρηση είναι δυνητικά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το αρχικό κόστος απόκτησης του (διαφήμιση, χασούρα από προσφορές, κ.α.) και δεν νομίζω να "χαλάσει" ιδιαίτερα τον ISP λίγοι μήνες (maximun 6?) free riding από τοn νεοφερμένο πελάτη όταν παράλληλα μπορούν να του φορτώσουν την τηλεφωνία και να τον καπαρώσουν για full-paying customer στο βραχύ μέλλον.


δεν έχεις και τόσο άδικο, έχει όμως σημασία εάν οι περισσότεροι πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ που θα αναλάβει ο επόμενος θα είναι πελάτες full llu ή με ΑΡΥΣ. Τα margin είναι πολύ διαφορετικά.. :Wink: 

Επίσης, είσαι σίγουρος πως η ΑΛΤΕΚ θέλει να καταθέσει τα όπλα (με την πρώτη στραβή)?
Τι θα γίνει π.χ. με το «ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ» κομμάτι του οποίου έχει αναλάβει η ΑΛΤΕΚ ?? :Whistle:  
Σ'αυτήν την τελευταία ερώτηση θα ήθελα απαντήσεις -από τους γνωρίζοντες- του forum... :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

YΓ. Καλά ρε lewton, από δω και πέρα θα βάζω εισαγωγικά για να μη γκρινιάζεις.. :Smile:

----------


## m_themis

Πάντως το "ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ" μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή πάει "ΣΦΑΙΡΑ". Σαν να μην έγινε τίποτε...

----------


## defender

> Εγω λεω να παο στον οτε γιατι εδο που ειμαι δεν εχουμε κανενα ιδιοκτιτο δικτυο... και ειναι και σιγουρο οτι δεν θα εχω προβληματα


Σέβομαι την ταλαιπωρία σου αλλά θα διαφωνήσω παρά την άγνοιά μου στο τι σημαίνει να ζει κανείς εκτός μεγάλων πόλεων (όταν ήμουν φαντάρος μόνο dial up υπήρχε)
Δηλαδή πριν από 2-3 χρόνια, που δεν είχαμε ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα, όλους τους συνδρομητές τούς είχε η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ?? 
Ακόμα πουλάνε ΑΡΥΣ (μέσω ΟΤΕ) όλοι οι πάροχοι, ΜΙΚΡΟΙ-ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ και θα εξακολουθήσουν να πουλάνε για πολύ καιρό ακόμα.. :Sad: 
Στο Αιτωλικό δεν υπάρχει κανένας πελάτης ας πούμε ευχαριστημένος από το adsl κάποιου εναλλακτικού ?? (της προκοπής) :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πάντως το "ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ" μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή πάει "ΣΦΑΙΡΑ". Σαν να μην έγινε τίποτε...


Για ποιά περιοχή μιλάς συγκεκριμένα ? δεν έχει όλο το έργο η ΑΛΤΕΚ (θεός φυλάξει !!)

----------


## emeliss

Το λεκανοπέδιο δεν έχει;

----------


## defender

> _
> Σέβομαι τους κανόνες του forum (έστω κι αν δεν τους συμμερίζομαι) και δεν απαντώ σε προκλήσεις τέτοιου τύπου._
> 
> Ομως πολύ γενικά έχω να πω ότι, οι τηλεπικοινωνίες σαν πολύ νέος τομέας της αγοράς και με πολυδιαφημισμένη δυναμική σε συνδυασμό με μεγάλα κρατικά και μη κονδύλια, επέτρεψαν στο να φιλοξενειται κάτω από αυτή την ομπρέλλα κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι.
> 
> Έτσι είδαμε η επένδυση να γίνεται "αρπαχτή" και η παροχή υπηρεσιών "δουλεία".
> Είδαμε νταβατζήδες κάθε φυλής και προέλευσης, φουσκωδημιουργούς του χρηματιστηρίου, διαπλεκόμενους  και λοιπούς ανάλογης υποστάθμης σε συνδυασμό με άγνωστης ταυτότητας κεφάλαια, να αναλαμβάνουν την εισαγωγή μας στο "θαυμαστό καινούργιο κόσμο".
> 
> Το μόνο που δεν είδα είναι τον καταναλωτή. Σε μια εποχή (με περισσότερα νομικά εργαλεία και δικαιώματα παρά ποτέ, λόγω Ε.Ε.), που θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε τη θέση μας, όχι σα δυνάστες αλλά σα δύναμη "καθαρισμού", φροντίζουμε (πάλι) να μη διαταραχτούμε και μη χάσουμε τη (ποιά; ) βολή μας.
> ...


αν θέλετε να απαντήσετε μπορείτε να μου στείλετε προσωπικό μύνημα, δε χρειάζεται να ζαλίζουμε τους υπόλοιπους.

Στα υπόλοιπα καλά τα λέτε, αλλά απ'ότι βλέπω χρησιμοποιείτε Vivodi ή κάνω λάθος ??

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το λεκανοπέδιο δεν έχει;


αρκετά μεγάλο κομμάτι :Sorry:

----------


## reo

Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας σε ενα ερώτημα.
Αγόρασα ενα Jetpack απο Παπασωτηρίου και έστειλα τα χαρτιά μου για ενεργοποίγηση σε καινούρια γραμμή στις 11/08. 
Μέχρι στιγμής (02/09) δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθεί (και δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται να γίνει), πιστεύετε οτι μπορώ να πάρω τα χρήματά μου πίσω απο τον Παπασωτηριου?..μπορώ να τα διεκδικήσω?

----------


## sierra

Εαν μιλησουν καποια παλαια στελεχη της Altec τα οποια σημερα ειναι στην Dionic , θα γελασει και το παρδαλο κατσικι. :ROFL:

----------


## golity

Εδώ και 30 λεπτά, είναι παρελθόν η Altec και για εμένα...

κουράγιο και υπομονή σε όσους έμειναν και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά. 

Ίσως να έμενα περισσότερο εάν η Altec έδειχνε σεβασμό στους πελάτες της και έβγαζε μια ανακοίνωση.

----------


## sexrazat

> Το να περάσουν οι συνδρομητές σε άλλον πάροχο δεν προϋποθέτει την συγκατάθεσή τους;


Λεπτομέρειες. Τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω δει τόσους πολλούς πελάτες της Lannet που βρέθηκαν σε άλλες εταιρείες χωρίς να το ξέρουν που έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η νόμιμη διαδικασία. Κάποιοι από αυτούς άλλαξαν και δεύτερη φορά και φυσικά όλοι ξαναμπήκαν στο υποχρεωτικό δίμηνο της προεπιλογής. Ότι την φωτίσει ο θεός κάνει η κάθε εταιρεία. :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έρχεται η ΠύρροsNet και σου λέει: η altec θα κλείσει, αλλά ήρθαμε εμείς σε συννενόηση μαζί τους και προσφερθήκαμε να σας παρέχουμε δωρεάν τους μήνες που έχετε προπληρώσει. Αλλιώς μένεις με την προπληρωμή στο χέρι.
> 
> Εσύ τι θα έκανες;


Άντε να το κουβεντιάσουμε μιας και η Πύρροςnet είναι σοβαρή εταιρεία. Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα σε πάρουν τηλ. να σε ρωτήσουν;

----------


## greatst

> Λεπτομέρειες. Τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω δει τόσους πολλούς πελάτες της Lannet που βρέθηκαν σε άλλες εταιρείες χωρίς να το ξέρουν που έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η νόμιμη διαδικασία. Κάποιοι από αυτούς άλλαξαν και δεύτερη φορά και φυσικά όλοι ξαναμπήκαν στο υποχρεωτικό δίμηνο της προεπιλογής. Ότι την φωτίσει ο θεός κάνει η κάθε εταιρεία.


το ότι οι πελάτες δεν αντιδρούν (επειδή δεν το πήραν χαμπάρι; επειδή δεν έχουν χρόνο; επειδή δεν τους καίγεται καρφί; ) δεν συνεπάγεται ότι είναι και σωστό  :Whistle:

----------


## sexrazat

> Δυστυχώς εγώ έκανα σήμερα αίτηση στην Forthnet για την υπυρεσία 2play δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά..
> Άλλα στον ΠΟΤΕ δεν πάω με καμιά παναγία θα περιμένω καμιά 15 μέρες μέχρι να γίνει η σύνδεση αλλα πάντα εμείς οι πελάτες πληρώνουμε την νύφη άλλα δεν θα στιρίξω την μονοπωλιακή πολιτική του ΠΟΤΕ.
> 
> sorry


Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά 2play σε 15 μέρες στην Ορεστιάδα χλωμό το κόβω.

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μπορεί, μπορεί και όχι 
> 
> Στην αλλαγή spark -> tellas έδωσαν 1 μήνα αν θυμάμαι καλά, ανεξάρτητα αν είχες αορίστου ή μόλις είχες πληρώσει 12μηνο. Βέβαια οι εταιρίες πλέον μας έχουν συνηθίσει σε πιο επιθετική πολιτική οπότε ίσως δώσουν κάτι παραπάνω.


Και επαναλαμβάνω την ίδια αφελή ερώτηση που είχα κάνει και πολύ παλιότερα. 

Το πελατολόγιο της Sparknet με όλα τα προσωπικά στοιχεία των πελατών πως βρέθηκε μέσα σε μια νύχτα στα χέρια της Tellas και με τι ανταλλάγματα;

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> _
> Σέβομαι τους κανόνες του forum (έστω κι αν δεν τους συμμερίζομαι) και δεν απαντώ σε προκλήσεις τέτοιου τύπου._
> 
> Ομως πολύ γενικά έχω να πω ότι, οι τηλεπικοινωνίες σαν πολύ νέος τομέας της αγοράς και με πολυδιαφημισμένη δυναμική σε συνδυασμό με μεγάλα κρατικά και μη κονδύλια, επέτρεψαν στο να φιλοξενειται κάτω από αυτή την ομπρέλλα κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι.
> 
> Έτσι είδαμε η επένδυση να γίνεται "αρπαχτή" και η παροχή υπηρεσιών "δουλεία".
> Είδαμε νταβατζήδες κάθε φυλής και προέλευσης, φουσκωδημιουργούς του χρηματιστηρίου, διαπλεκόμενους  και λοιπούς ανάλογης υποστάθμης σε συνδυασμό με άγνωστης ταυτότητας κεφάλαια, να αναλαμβάνουν την εισαγωγή μας στο "θαυμαστό καινούργιο κόσμο".
> 
> Το μόνο που δεν είδα είναι τον καταναλωτή. Σε μια εποχή (με περισσότερα νομικά εργαλεία και δικαιώματα παρά ποτέ, λόγω Ε.Ε.), που θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε τη θέση μας, όχι σα δυνάστες αλλά σα δύναμη "καθαρισμού", φροντίζουμε (πάλι) να μη διαταραχτούμε και μη χάσουμε τη (ποιά; ) βολή μας.
> ...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Άντε να το κουβεντιάσουμε μιας και η Πύρροςnet είναι σοβαρή εταιρεία. Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα σε πάρουν τηλ. να σε ρωτήσουν;





> Και επαναλαμβάνω την ίδια αφελή ερώτηση που είχα κάνει και πολύ παλιότερα. 
> 
> Το πελατολόγιο της Sparknet με όλα τα προσωπικά στοιχεία των πελατών πως βρέθηκε μέσα σε μια νύχτα στα χέρια της Tellas και με τι ανταλλάγματα;


Συμμερίζομαι την απορρία σου  :Smile: . 

ΔΕΝ έχω μπροστά μου τα συμβόλαια, αλλά ίσως η αλτεκ να μπορεί να επιχειρηματολογήσει ότι η Πύρροςnet είναι συνεργάτης της και η μετάδοση των προσωπικών δεδομένων είχε να κάνει με την παροχή της υπηρεσίας (το οποίο ούτε εντελώς αλήθεια είναι, ούτε εντελώς ψέματα). 

Το τηλεφώνημα από την Πύρροςnet στον πελάτη ίσως βοηθάει να παραμεριστεί το θέμα του "μα πως αυτός είχε συμβόλαιο με την altec και παίρνει υπηρεσίες από την Πύρροςnet χωρίς να είναι πελάτης της;" όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## m_themis

Αρχικό μήνυμα από m_themis  >
Πάντως το "ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ" μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή πάει "ΣΦΑΙΡΑ". Σαν να μην έγινε τίποτε...
Για ποιά περιοχή μιλάς συγκεκριμένα ? δεν έχει όλο το έργο η ΑΛΤΕΚ (θεός φυλάξει !!) ---------->defender



Κεντρική Μακεδονία.
Δεν μπορώ να πώ λεπτομέρειες...

----------


## sexrazat

> Συμμερίζομαι την απορρία σου . 
> 
> ΔΕΝ έχω μπροστά μου τα συμβόλαια, αλλά ίσως η αλτεκ να μπορεί να επιχειρηματολογήσει ότι η Πύρροςnet είναι συνεργάτης της και η μετάδοση των προσωπικών δεδομένων είχε να κάνει με την παροχή της υπηρεσίας (το οποίο ούτε εντελώς αλήθεια είναι, ούτε εντελώς ψέματα). 
> 
> Το τηλεφώνημα από την Πύρροςnet στον πελάτη ίσως βοηθάει να παραμεριστεί το θέμα του "μα πως αυτός είχε συμβόλαιο με την altec και παίρνει υπηρεσίες από την Πύρροςnet χωρίς να είναι πελάτης της;" όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα.


Μιας και μιλάμε για συνεργάτες των εταιρειών ας γίνουμε και λίγο off topic. Τηλέφωνο πριν από 5 λεπτά από το 210-82371.. την κα Ρέβε... Σας παίρνουμε από την Vivodi για μια καλοκαιρινή προσφορά που λήγει σε λίγες μέρες (19.90 ευρώ κλπ κλπ). Μας δίνεται τα προσωπικά σας στοιχεία, σας στέλνουμε σε 1-2 μέρες courier με το συμβόλαιο, το υπογράφεται, υπάλληλός μας το πηγαίνει σε γραφείο του ΟΤΕ και το καταθέτει (!!!!) και σε 4-5 εργάσιμες ημέρες (!!!) φεύγετε από το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ.

Τιμή στα κινητά αν κάνετε 0,16 (με ελάχιστη τα 20'' τα οποία πληρώνετε 0,05 ευρώ) ενώ ο ΟΤΕ έχει τιμή 0,21 και χρέωση ανά λεπτό.Κλπ κλπ.

Όταν ρώτησα την κοπέλα πως είναι δυνατόν τα επίσημα site και του ΟΤΕ και της Vivodi να λένε άλλες τιμές και ότι η τιμή του ΟΤΕ ίσχυε πριν από 3-4 χρόνια, απλά μου έκλεισε το τηλ.

Τηλεφωνάω στο 210-82371.. και ο συμπαθέστατος κος Σεργιανο..... μου επιβεβαιώνει ότι το site της Vivodi έχει λάθος τιμές και ότι μπορώ να κάνω ότι καταγγελίες θέλω και όπου θέλω.
Άντε και εγώ τυχαίνει να ξέρω λόγω δουλειάς 5 πράγματα. Όποιος δεν ξέρει, δηλ. η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των συνδρομητών και δεν είναι και πολύ υποψιασμένος, απλά την πάτησε.

Κατά τα άλλα τους χαιρετισμούς μου στην κυρία Σοφία Ευφραίμογλου. Ελπίζω να παραμένει ακόμα όμορφη και να πουλήσει την εταιρεία μπας και γλυτώσουμε και μεις.

ΥΣ Όπως λέει και ο Βέγγος σε μια παλιά ταινία που προσπαθούσε να φύγει για την Αμερική με μια σχεδία (μέχρι που ανακάλυψε ότι δεν είχε λύσει το σχοινί)   Ημέρα 7η, φάγαμε την κατσίκα.

Έτσι και εγώ λέω  ημέρα 12,13 δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, ακόμα περιμένουμε να πληρώσει η Altec. :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Το φοιτητικό της ALTEC που έχω είναι όπως τα λέω... δλδ, ο λογαριασμός εκδίδεται 1/9, λήγει στις 25/9 και περιλαμβάνει τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις που έγιναν τον Αύγουστο και προπληρώνω το φοιτητικό DSL του μήνα Οκτωβρίου. Κάνω παρακάτω ένα απλό copy paste:
> 
> Περίοδος Υπηρεσιών : 1 Αυγ 2008 - 31 Αυγ 2008
> Ημερομηνία Έκδοσης : 31 Αυγ 2008
> Ημερομηνία Λήξης : 25 Σεπ 2008 
> 
> Ανάλυση Λογαριασμού
> Ημερομηνία 	ΦΠΑ 	Ποσό 	Περιγραφή
> 31 Αυγ 2008 	19 	7.98 	Altecnet student ADSL pack 1024 (1 μήνας) 01/10/08-31/10/08
> 31 Αυγ 2008 	19 	3.22 	Τέλη σταθερής τηλεφωνίας 01/08/08 - 31/08/08


Εντυπωσιακό. Είναι πρώτη φορά που βλέπω κάποιον να χρεώνει πάγιο τόσο νωρίτερα.
Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι εσύ έχεις ήδη πληρώσει το Σεπτέμβρη, και άρα έχεις ένα μικρό πρόβλημα (μικρό όσο το πάγιο που πληρώνεις).

----------


## defender

> Και επαναλαμβάνω την ίδια αφελή ερώτηση που είχα κάνει και πολύ παλιότερα. 
> 
> Το πελατολόγιο της Sparknet με όλα τα προσωπικά στοιχεία των πελατών πως βρέθηκε μέσα σε μια νύχτα στα χέρια της Tellas και με τι ανταλλάγματα;


Aπορώ γιατί ξανακάνεις την ίδια (όχι και τόσο αφελή όπως λες) ερώτηση. Θυμάμαι πως σου είχα απαντήσει αναλυτικότατα περί αυτού. Νόμιζα λοιπόν πως αυτό το θέμα το είχαμε εξαντλήσει, απορώ γιατί το επαναφέρεις. :Thinking: 
 Αν έκανε την ερώτηση κανένα από τα νέα μέλη, θα το καταλάβαινα. Αλλά να με βάζεις εσύ να ξαναγράψω τα ίδια και τα ίδια... :Sorry:  

Με βάζεις σε υποψίες.. :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από m_themis  >
> Πάντως το "ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ" μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή πάει "ΣΦΑΙΡΑ". Σαν να μην έγινε τίποτε...
> Για ποιά περιοχή μιλάς συγκεκριμένα ? δεν έχει όλο το έργο η ΑΛΤΕΚ (θεός φυλάξει !!) ---------->defender
> 
> 
> 
> Κεντρική Μακεδονία.
> Δεν μπορώ να πώ λεπτομέρειες...


Κεντρική Μακεδονία δεν την έχει η ΑΛΤΕΚ ,και δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ τώρα και ποιός την έχει... :Thinking:

----------


## greatst

> Aπορώ γιατί ξανακάνεις την ίδια (όχι και τόσο αφελή όπως λες) ερώτηση. Θυμάμαι πως σου είχα απαντήσει αναλυτικότατα περί αυτού. Νόμιζα λοιπόν πως αυτό το θέμα το είχαμε εξαντλήσει, απορώ γιατί το επαναφέρεις.
>  Αν έκανε την ερώτηση κανένα από τα νέα μέλη, θα το καταλάβαινα. Αλλά να με βάζεις εσύ να ξαναγράψω τα ίδια και τα ίδια... 
> 
> Με βάζεις σε υποψίες..




Off Topic


		ε, ... μην τα ξαναγράφεις: δώσε link στην παλιότερη απάντηση σου  :Whistle:  :Smile:

----------


## sexrazat

> Aπορώ γιατί ξανακάνεις την ίδια (όχι και τόσο αφελή όπως λες) ερώτηση. Θυμάμαι πως σου είχα απαντήσει αναλυτικότατα περί αυτού. Νόμιζα λοιπόν πως αυτό το θέμα το είχαμε εξαντλήσει, απορώ γιατί το επαναφέρεις.
>  Αν έκανε την ερώτηση κανένα από τα νέα μέλη, θα το καταλάβαινα. Αλλά να με βάζεις εσύ να ξαναγράψω τα ίδια και τα ίδια... 
> 
> Με βάζεις σε υποψίες..
> 
> ........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Κεντρική Μακεδονία δεν την έχει η ΑΛΤΕΚ ,και δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ τώρα και ποιός την έχει...


Ειλικρινά επειδή γερνάω δεν θυμάμαι την απάντηση. Για μένα σημασία έχει η λογική του πράγματος κι όχι αν η εταιρεία ονομάζεται Sparknet ή αλλιώς. Kαι βλέπω την ίδια λογική να επαναλαμβάνεται και με την Lannet και πιθανόν κάποια στιγμή με την Altec.

Στην περίπτωση της lannet δεν τους πήραν καν τηλέφωνο. Απλά τους έβαλαν σε άλλη εταιρεία
και τουλάχιστον μερικές δεκάδες πελάτες που μίλησα προσωπικά μαζί τους βρέθηκαν εγκλωβισμένοι λόγω του διμήνου της προεπιλογής μιας και στα συστήματα περάστηκε νέα ημερομηνία προεπιλογής.

Αλλά άμα είναι να σε βάζω σε υποψίες και να χαλάσουμε την παλιά μας σχέση άστο να πάει στο καλό. :Smile:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Νόμιζα λοιπόν πως αυτό το θέμα το είχαμε εξαντλήσει, απορώ γιατί το επαναφέρεις.
>  Αν έκανε την ερώτηση κανένα από τα νέα μέλη, θα το καταλάβαινα. Αλλά να με βάζεις εσύ να ξαναγράψω τα ίδια και τα ίδια... 
> 
> Με βάζεις σε υποψίες..
> 
> ........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Κεντρική Μακεδονία δεν την έχει η ΑΛΤΕΚ ,και δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ τώρα και ποιός την έχει...


Έκανα ένα search, αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη 100%. 

Διάβασα για το σκεπτικό (έχουμε BW να κάθεται οπότε ας το αξιοποιήσουμε) και για το κακό τελικά οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά για το "πως μεταφέρθηκαν τα προσωπικά δεδομένα" και το "ποιός είχε υπογράψει σύμβαση με ποιόν" δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε. Υπήρχε πράγματι σχετικό clause στο συμβόλαιο πελατών-spark ή απλά έτυχε να μην διαμαρτυρηθεί κανένας από τους εμπλεκόμενους (spark-tellas-πελάτες);.

----------


## defender

> Ειλικρινά επειδή γερνάω δεν θυμάμαι την απάντηση. Για μένα σημασία έχει η λογική του πράγματος κι όχι αν η εταιρεία ονομάζεται Sparknet ή αλλιώς. Kαι βλέπω την ίδια λογική να επαναλαμβάνεται και με την Lannet και πιθανόν κάποια στιγμή με την Altec.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση της lannet δεν τους πήραν καν τηλέφωνο. Απλά τους έβαλαν σε άλλη εταιρεία
> και τουλάχιστον μερικές δεκάδες πελάτες που μίλησα προσωπικά μαζί τους βρέθηκαν εγκλωβισμένοι λόγω του διμήνου της προεπιλογής μιας και στα συστήματα περάστηκε νέα ημερομηνία προεπιλογής.
> 
> Αλλά άμα είναι να σε βάζω σε υποψίες και να χαλάσουμε την παλιά μας σχέση άστο να πάει στο καλό.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=216008
στις 25/7/08 στο θέμα «ΟΤΕ:διακοπή παροχής υπηρεσιών προς τη ΛΑΝΕΤ» στη σελίδα 18 είχες ρωτήσει το ίδιο και στη σελίδα 19 σου απάντησα..
Αφού λοιπόν είναι τόσο πρόσφατο, είχα δίκιο που είχα και γω υποψίες πως μεγαλώνεις και ξεχνάς. 
Γιατί, τι άλλο νόμιζες ??  :Smile:  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έκανα ένα search, αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη 100%. 
> 
> Διάβασα για το σκεπτικό (έχουμε BW να κάθεται οπότε ας το αξιοποιήσουμε) και για το κακό τελικά οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά για το "πως μεταφέρθηκαν τα προσωπικά δεδομένα" και το "ποιός είχε υπογράψει σύμβαση με ποιόν" δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε. Υπήρχε πράγματι σχετικό clause στο συμβόλαιο πελατών-spark ή απλά έτυχε να μην διαμαρτυρηθεί κανένας από τους εμπλεκόμενους (spark-tellas-πελάτες);.


πως είναι δυνατόν ούτε ένας από τους δεκάδες χιλιάδες συνδρομητές της SPARKNET να μη βρεθεί να κάνει μια καταγγελία γι αυτό ?? Μα τέτοια εξαπάτηση, τόσων πολλών ανθρώπων να περάσει στο ντούκου ???
Αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο μυστήριο που θα μείνει αναπάντητο (όπως τα ΑΤΙΑ, τη δολοφονία του Κένεντυ κλπ.)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sexrazat

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=216008
> στις 25/7/08 στο θέμα «ΟΤΕ:διακοπή παροχής υπηρεσιών προς τη ΛΑΝΕΤ» στη σελίδα 18 είχες ρωτήσει το ίδιο και στη σελίδα 19 σου απάντησα..
> Αφού λοιπόν είναι τόσο πρόσφατο, είχα δίκιο που είχα και γω υποψίες πως μεγαλώνεις και ξεχνάς. 
> Γιατί, τι άλλο νόμιζες ??


Το ξαναδιάβασα αλλά εγώ δεν ρωτάω αν οικονομικά η κίνηση του προέδρου ήταν καλή ή κακή, ούτε αν σας παίρναν τηλ. πελάτες της lannet. Και άλλες εταιρείες παίρναν. Ρωτάω πως βρέθηκε το πελατολόγιο στα χέρια του προέδρου και αν αυτό στέκει νομικά και ηθικά.

Αν δηλ. πουλήθηκε κάτω από το τραπέζι και πόσο. Εκτός αν υποθέσουμε ότι οι μέτοχοι της Sparknet αποφάσισαν να το χαρίσουν στην Tellas.

ΥΣ Όλες οι μεγάλες προσωπικότητες έχουνε κατά καιρούς προβλήματα μνήμης. Δεν είναι κακό, προσδίδει και γοητεία :ROFL:

----------


## lifeof29

Αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος που ξέρει την διαδικασία να συντάξει μια πρόχειρη,αίτηση διακοπής και να μου την στείλει με p.m. θα το εκτιμούσα
έχω αλτεκ αορίστου ΑΡΥΣ Οτε 1024/256

----------


## sexrazat

> Αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος που ξέρει την διαδικασία να συντάξει μια πρόχειρη,αίτηση διακοπής και να μου την στείλει με p.m. θα το εκτιμούσα
> έχω αλτεκ αορίστου ΑΡΥΣ Οτε 1024/256


Αν έχεις ΑΡΥΣ αορίστου δεν χρειάζεται να στείλεις τίποτα στην Altec. Η διαδικασία γίνεται τηλεφωνικά μέσω του 134 σε 2-3 ημέρες.

----------


## defender

> Το ξαναδιάβασα αλλά εγώ δεν ρωτάω αν οικονομικά η κίνηση του προέδρου ήταν καλή ή κακή, ούτε αν σας παίρναν τηλ. πελάτες της lannet. Και άλλες εταιρείες παίρναν. Ρωτάω πως βρέθηκε το πελατολόγιο στα χέρια του προέδρου και αν αυτό στέκει νομικά και ηθικά.
> 
> Αν δηλ. πουλήθηκε κάτω από το τραπέζι και πόσο. Εκτός αν υποθέσουμε ότι οι μέτοχοι της Sparknet αποφάσισαν να το χαρίσουν στην Tellas.
> 
> ΥΣ Όλες οι μεγάλες προσωπικότητες έχουνε κατά καιρούς προβλήματα μνήμης. Δεν είναι κακό, προσδίδει και γοητεία


Το πελατολόγιο το αναλάβαμε με την υποχρέωση να υποστηρίξουμε τις υπηρεσίες των πελατών της SPARKNET για κάποιο διάστημα, λαμβάνοντας βέβαια υπ'όψιν πως οι χωρητικότητές μας επαρκούν, ώστε να μη δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα στους πελάτες μας. Δεν αρχίσαμε βέβαια να στέλνουμε λογαριασμούς Tellas στους πρώην πελάτες SPARKNET. Το εάν δεχόταν κάποιος να γίνει πελάτης μας γινόταν φυσικά με τη δική του έγκριση, χωρίς υπογραφή σε χαρτί δεν γίνεσαι πελάτης κανενός.
Σου είχα όμως εξηγήσει πως αφενός οι πελάτες της SPARKNET ήταν εξαρχής αμελητέοι (τουλάχιστον για εμάς) και αφετερου πως όταν το πελατολόγιο ήρθε στα call centers (κανείς δεν μπορεί να αντιδράσει άμεσα) οι περισσότεροι απ'αυτούς είχαν ήδη υπογράψει σε άλλους παρόχους. 
Είναι φαίνεται αναπόφευκτο, πολλοί συνδρομητές να φέρουν γύρα αρκετούς παρόχους πριν καταλήξουν σε έναν από τους 2-3 που θα μείνουν στο τέλος...

----------


## lifeof29

> Αν έχεις ΑΡΥΣ αορίστου δεν χρειάζεται να στείλεις τίποτα στην Altec. Η διαδικασία γίνεται τηλεφωνικά μέσω του 134 σε 2-3 ημέρες.


χρειάζεται να στείλω και κάνα email στην altec για διακοπή μήπως και συνεχίζουν να μου στέλνουν λογαριασμούς και τι να γράψω στο mail στείλτε P.M.

----------


## sexrazat

> Το πελατολόγιο το αναλάβαμε με την υποχρέωση να υποστηρίξουμε τις υπηρεσίες των πελατών της SPARKNET για κάποιο διάστημα, λαμβάνοντας βέβαια υπ'όψιν πως οι χωρητικότητές μας επαρκούν, ώστε να μη δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα στους πελάτες μας. Δεν αρχίσαμε βέβαια να στέλνουμε λογαριασμούς Tellas στους πρώην πελάτες SPARKNET. Το εάν δεχόταν κάποιος να γίνει πελάτης μας γινόταν φυσικά με τη δική του έγκριση, χωρίς υπογραφή σε χαρτί δεν γίνεσαι πελάτης κανενός.
> Σου είχα όμως εξηγήσει πως αφενός οι πελάτες της SPARKNET ήταν εξαρχής αμελητέοι (τουλάχιστον για εμάς) και αφετερου πως όταν το πελατολόγιο ήρθε στα call centers (κανείς δεν μπορεί να αντιδράσει άμεσα) οι περισσότεροι απ'αυτούς είχαν ήδη υπογράψει σε άλλους παρόχους. 
> Είναι φαίνεται αναπόφευκτο, πολλοί συνδρομητές να φέρουν γύρα αρκετούς παρόχους πριν καταλήξουν σε έναν από τους 2-3 που θα μείνουν στο τέλος...


Ωραία όλα αυτά και άσχετα αν οικονομικά για διαφόρους λόγους σας βγήκε σε καλό ή σε κακό
η ερώτηση παραμένει. Που το βρήκατε το πελατολόγιο; Το αγοράσατε από την Sparknet;

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> χρειάζεται να στείλω και κάνα email στην altec για διακοπή μήπως και συνεχίζουν να μου στέλνουν λογαριασμούς και τι να γράψω στο mail


Κανονικά δεν χρειάζεται γιατί ενημερώνεται αυτόματα από το wcrm. Αν θέλεις πάντως στείλε μια απλή αίτηση διακοπής όπου θα αναφέρεις τα στοιχεία σου και ότι επιθυμείς την διακοπή της υπηρεσίας παράλληλα με την αίτηση στο 134 για να σου φύγει και η ιδέα.

Αν τώρα σου έλθει κανένας λογαριασμός μετά το διάστημα αυτό, μην τον πληρώσεις και κάνε μια έγγραφη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. Ο νόμος πάντως είναι σαφέστατος, τα πάντα τα αναλαμβάνει ο νέος πάροχος εν προκειμένω ο ΟΤΕ (εφόσον φυσικά έχεις αορίστου από όσα γράφεις)

----------


## defender

> Ωραία όλα αυτά και άσχετα αν οικονομικά για διαφόρους λόγους σας βγήκε σε καλό ή σε κακό
> η ερώτηση παραμένει. Που το βρήκατε το πελατολόγιο; Το αγοράσατε από την Sparknet;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Κανονικά δεν χρειάζεται γιατί ενημερώνεται αυτόματα από το wcrm. Αν θέλεις πάντως στείλε μια απλή αίτηση διακοπής όπου θα αναφέρεις τα στοιχεία σου και ότι επιθυμείς την διακοπή της υπηρεσίας παράλληλα με την αίτηση στο 134 για να σου φύγει και η ιδέα.
> 
> Αν τώρα σου έλθει κανένας λογαριασμός μετά το διάστημα αυτό, μην τον πληρώσεις και κάνε μια έγγραφη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. Ο νόμος πάντως είναι σαφέστατος, τα πάντα τα αναλαμβάνει ο νέος πάροχος εν προκειμένω ο ΟΤΕ (εφόσον φυσικά έχεις αορίστου από όσα γράφεις)


Τις λεπτομέρειες που με ρωτάς δεν τις ξέρω. Απόσο έχω καταλάβει οι άνθρωποι της SPARKNET έδωσαν το πελατολόγιο προκειμένου να γλιτώσουν τις μυνήσεις. 
Πάντως από μάς αυτό δεν ξαναγίνεται  (ορίστε, σου δωσα έστω μια καλή πληροφορία, μη τα θες όλα δικά σου)

----------


## golity

> χρειάζεται να στείλω και κάνα email στην altec για διακοπή μήπως και συνεχίζουν να μου στέλνουν λογαριασμούς και τι να γράψω στο mail στείλτε P.M.


Κάνω copy-paste το μήνυμα που έστειλα και ένα συμφορουμίτη με την διαδικασία που ακολούθησα...



> Πήρα τηλ. στο 134 του ΟΤΕ πάτησα το 2 στο αυτόματο μήνυμα και τους εξήγησα ότι είμαι σε Altec (αορίστου) και θέλω να αλλάξω σε CONN-X. Μου ζήτησαν τα στοιχεία, γραμμής, ΑΦΜ, διεύθυνση κλπ και μου έστειλαν σε e-mail (η σε φαξ, ανάλογα τι θα επιλέξεις), την αίτηση/εξουσιοδότηση καταναλωτή. Εκεί απλά συμπληρώνεις να στοιχεία σου, σε ποια εταιρία ήσουν (AltecTelecoms) και βάζεις υπογραφή στο "Ο Εξουσιοδοτών" και αφήνεις κενό το "Ο Εξουσιοδοτούμενος" που στη συγκεκριμένη είναι ο ΟΤΕ που του παραχωρείς ουσιαστικά το δικαίωμα να προβεί σε διακοπή με τον προηγούμενο πάροχο. Έπειτα στέλνεις τη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα μαζί με μια φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας σε έναν αριθμό φαξ που γράφει πάνω και περιμένεις να σου τηλ. για να σου δώσουν τον κωδικό πελάτη και το συνθηματικό πελάτη. Μετά συνδέεσαι στο http://my.otenet.gr/ επιλέγεις "Ενεργοποίηση" και ενεργοποιείς το πακέτο σου, επιλέγοντας ένα username και password που θέλεις για να συνδέεσαι. Μετά στο router βάζεις "το username που διάλεξες"@otenet.gr το password και είσαι κομπλέ


Να γίνει sticky παρακαλώ  :Razz:

----------


## thourios

Προς ενημέρωση των φίλων στην περιοχή μου η σύνδεση της ALTEC κόπηκε εντελώς εδώ και δυό ώρες περίπου. (ADSL υπάρχει αλλά τελείως αδύνατη η σύνδεση με ALTEC)

 :Thumb down:

----------


## jtsop

> Κεντρική Μακεδονία δεν την έχει η ΑΛΤΕΚ ,και δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ τώρα και ποιός την έχει...


Αν θυμάμαι καλά Αττική έχει η Αλτεκ και όλα τα άλλα ο ΟΤΕ.

ΥΓ: Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ράδιο αρβύλα, αλλά άλλος μικρός πάροχος έχει μπει στη σειρά για οφ-λαϊν σύντομα. Θα δείξει η επόμενη βδομάδα.

----------


## kostas2000RADIO

> Προς ενημέρωση των φίλων στην περιοχή μου η σύνδεση της ALTEC κόπηκε εντελώς εδώ και δυό ώρες περίπου. (ADSL υπάρχει αλλά τελείως αδύνατη η σύνδεση με ALTEC)



NAI ΨΟΦΗΣΕ   ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ      ΠΑΠΑΛΑ :Clap: 

........Auto merged post: kostas2000RADIO πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) συμμετέχει φέτος για πρώτη φορά στη Διεθνή Έκθεση Θεσσαλονίκης (ΔΕΘ) που διεξάγεται από 6 –14 Σεπτεμβρίου. Με τη συμμετοχή της στη ΔΕΘ (Περίπτερο 13, Θέση 16), η ΕΕΤΤ στοχεύει στην ευρεία ενημέρωση του κοινού για θέματα που άπτονται των αρμοδιοτήτων της στις αγορές ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών και ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών.
Δεδομένου ότι το 2008 έχει χαρακτηρισθεί ως «Έτος Ποιοτικής Ευρυζωνικότητας», βασικούς θεματικούς άξονες προβολής στο Περίπτερο της ΕΕΤΤ αποτελούν οι ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες καθώς και η πληροφόρηση των χρηστών υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών για τα δικαιώματα, τις υποχρεώσεις τους, τις διαδικασίες που πρέπει να ακολουθούν και τις δυνατότητες επιλογών που διαθέτουν.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, οι επισκέπτες του περιπτέρου της ΕΕΤΤ  θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα, μεταξύ άλλων:

   1.
      Να ενημερωθούν για το ευρυζωνικό Διαδίκτυο, να συνδεθούν ευρυζωνικά και να «πειραματιστούν» σε ευρυζωνικές εφαρμογές και υπηρεσίες με τη βοήθεια έμπειρου προσωπικού. 
   2.
      Να παρακολουθήσουν πιλοτική εφαρμογή του Γεωγραφικού Συστήματος Πληροφοριών(GIS), το οποίο καταγράφει και απεικονίζει τις υποδομές των ευρυζωνικών δικτύων στην ελληνική επικράτεια και παρέχει χρήσιμες, διαδραστικές υπηρεσίες ενημέρωσης των καταναλωτών, των παρόχων και της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης.
   3.
      Να πληροφορηθούν για τις δυνατότητες του Εξοπλισμού που χρησιμοποιείται από την ΕΕΤΤ για την εποπτεία του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων, ο οποίος και θα εκτίθεται στο περίπτερο.
   4.
      Να ενημερωθούν για τις δραστηριότητες της ΕΕΤΤ μέσα από το έντυπο υλικό που έχει εκδώσει η Ρυθμιστική Αρχή καθώς και να παραλάβουν τον Οδηγό του ενημερωμένου καταναλωτή για τις υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών. Ο συγκεκριμένος Οδηγός περιλαμβάνει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για σημαντικά θέματα που πρέπει να έχουν υπόψη τους οι καταναλωτές.
   5.
      Να ενημερωθούν για τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στο χώρο των ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών και το θεσμικό ρόλο που διαδραματίζει η ΕΕΤΤ προς όφελος των καταναλωτών.
   6.
      Να πλοηγηθούν στον ανανεωμένο και φιλικό προς τα άτομα με ειδικές δεξιότητες δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ, ο οποίος έχει εμπλουτιστεί με νέες θεματικές ενότητες και σύγχρονες υπηρεσίες, όπως το αυτόματο σύστημα ειδοποιήσεων RSS, video streaming κλπ.

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά Αττική έχει η Αλτεκ και όλα τα άλλα ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> ΥΓ: Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ράδιο αρβύλα, αλλά άλλος μικρός πάροχος έχει μπει στη σειρά για οφ-λαϊν σύντομα. Θα δείξει η επόμενη βδομάδα.


Εδώ πάνω έχουμε και forthnet

----------


## Tromeros

> Προς ενημέρωση των φίλων στην περιοχή μου η σύνδεση της ALTEC κόπηκε εντελώς εδώ και δυό ώρες περίπου. (ADSL υπάρχει αλλά τελείως αδύνατη η σύνδεση με ALTEC)


Μήπως ήρθε η αρχή του τέλους; Κάποιος αν μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει αν όντως συμβαίνει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## SfH

> Μήπως ήρθε η αρχή του τέλους; Κάποιος αν μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει αν όντως συμβαίνει κατι τετοιο.


Μισθωμένο altec λειτουργεί ακόμα πάντως. Για ποσο...δεν ξέρω.

----------


## emeliss

ευθεία 2 σημείων ή προς internet;

----------


## panteraz

> Μήπως ήρθε η αρχή του τέλους; Κάποιος αν μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει αν όντως συμβαίνει κατι τετοιο.


Άμα δεις εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...75#post2298075 πολλοί χρήστες αναφέρουν το ίδιο και μαζί και εγώ... R.I.P.

----------


## Mits

H τηλεφωνία τους πάντως λειτουργεί ακόμη.

----------


## sdikr

> H τηλεφωνία τους πάντως λειτουργεί ακόμη.


η τηλεφωνία τους αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν δουλευε απο την αρχή  (επρέπε να καλέσεις 1777)  μήπως  σου καταργήσανε την προεπιλόγη;

----------


## Mits

> η τηλεφωνία τους αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν δουλευε απο την αρχή (επρέπε να καλέσεις 1777) μήπως σου καταργήσανε την προεπιλόγη;


Δε νομίζω γιατί παίρνω σε κινητό και βγάζει απόκρυψη  :Thinking:

----------


## golity

> η τηλεφωνία τους αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν δουλευε απο την αρχή  (επρέπε να καλέσεις 1777)  μήπως  σου καταργήσανε την προεπιλόγη;


Μπορεί να εννοεί το i-call... αυτό λειτουργεί.

Δοκίμασα και εγώ να συνδεθώ με τους κωδικούς και τίποτα... τελικά πρόλαβα να πηδήξω από το πλοίο just on time! Σήμερα το απόγευμα προς βραδάκι που πήρα τους νέους κωδικούς, σήμερα άρχισε να παραδίδει πνεύμα... πάλι καλά, γιατί θα με έπιαναν τα στερητικά μου χωρίς ίντερνετ!

----------


## Tromeros

> Άμα δεις εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...75#post2298075 πολλοί χρήστες αναφέρουν το ίδιο και μαζί και εγώ... R.I.P.


Όντως το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά γενικευμένο (και απο άποψη περιοχών) οπότε πιθανότατα αύριο θα υπάρχει μηδαμινή συνδεσιμότητα.Κρίμα πάντως που έφτασαν τα πράγματα εδώ. :Banned:

----------


## lamdami

Δεν τους βλέπω καλά...

----------


## SfH

> ευθεία 2 σημείων ή προς internet;


Internet, και είναι ακόμα up. Ο φορέας είναι ΟΤΕ και το κύκλωμα είναι στην αθηνα.

 Point-το-point δε γνωρίζω να έδινε η altec από δικό της δίκτυο, αν και είχα ακούσει ότι ήταν να ξεκινήσουν το στάδιο υλοποίησης σε μερικά θέματα.

----------


## skavak

Εμένα "παίζει" ακόμα ! έχω συλλεκτική γραμμή!!!

----------


## aiadas

Κατά τις 1 περίπου ξανασυνδέθηκα με Altec... με τις άθλιες πάντα ταχύτητες... :Thumb down:

----------


## baskon

Εμενα φίλος μου στην Αργυρουπολη πάντως δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορά που εχει καποιες ωρες διακοπη τις τελευταιες μερες.Στην αρχη ειδικά που κοπηκαν τα κυκλωματα ειχε 2-3 μερες που δεν αναβε το ppp λαμπακι για καποιες ωρες.
Οπότε και αυτο που έγινε το βραδυ μαλλον συνηθισμενο ήταν.
Αθλιες ταχυτητες ομως.Αντε ποτε θα φυγει το 90% των πελατων για αλλους παροχους ωστε αυτοι που θα μεινουν να απολαμβανουν σωστες υπηρεσιες?? :ROFL:

----------


## apodem

*Επαφές της Altec Telecoms με τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους* 

Tου Δημήτρη Mαλλά 
dmallas@pegasus.gr 
Λύση στο αδιέξοδο που δείχνει να έχει περιέλθει αναζητεί η Altec Telecoms, η οποία μέχρι χθες αργά το βράδυ δεν είχε καταβάλλει στον OTE το ποσό των 250.000 ευρώ, το οποίο, βάσει απόφασης της Eθνικής Eπιτροπής Tηλεπικοινωνιών και Tαχυδρομείων, απαιτείται αρχικά, προκειμένου να αποκαταστήσει άμεσα ο OTE τα κυκλώματα διασύνδεσης που έχει διακόψει. 
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η διοίκηση του ομίλου Altec, 100% θυγατρική της οποίας είναι η Altec Telecoms, έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει επαφές με αρκετούς τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους της χώρας, όπως και με άλλους πιθανούς ενδιαφερόμενους επενδυτές. 
Mέχρι στιγμής, πάντως, δεν φαίνεται να έχει εξευρεθεί κάποιας μορφής λύση, δεδομένου κιόλας ότι οι υποχρεώσεις της εταιρείας είναι αρκετά υψηλές. Σύμφωνα με τον δημοσιευμένο ισολογισμό για το 2007, στο τέλος του προηγούμενου έτους το σύνολο των υποχρεώσεων της εταιρείας ανερχόταν σε 62,114 εκατ. ευρώ. Σημαντικό μέρος των υποχρεώσεων αφορά πάντως οφειλές προς τη μητρική εταιρεία του ομίλου..... (more)

πηγή http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...&pubid=3059123


* 
*

----------


## konenas

Πάλι καλά, 
που μας τα είπε ο Μαλλάς.

----------


## sexrazat

> Τις λεπτομέρειες που με ρωτάς δεν τις ξέρω. Απόσο έχω καταλάβει οι άνθρωποι της SPARKNET έδωσαν το πελατολόγιο προκειμένου να γλιτώσουν τις μυνήσεις. 
> Πάντως από μάς αυτό δεν ξαναγίνεται  (ορίστε, σου δωσα έστω μια καλή πληροφορία, μη τα θες όλα δικά σου)


Για μένα υπήρξε συναλλαγή και η Tellas αγόρασε το πελατολόγιο της Sparknet. Δεν μπορώ να φαντασθώ την Sparknet να κάνει βόλτες με το πελατολόγιο για να το χαρίσει στην πρώτη ενδιαφερόμενη εταιρεία φοβούμενη μηνύσεις. Γιατί τότε ανεπίσημα είχαν ενδιαφερθεί και άλλες εταιρείες να το βάλουν στο χέρι.

Τέλος πάντων η ένστασή μου είναι η εξής. Μια εταιρεία χρωστάει στον προμηθευτή της (που είναι και ανταγωνιστής) ένα σεβαστό ποσό. Η εταιρεία βάζει λουκέτο και όχι μόνο αφήνει φέσι στον προμηθευτή αλλά δίνει - πουλάει και το πελατολόγιο στη μεγαλύτερη ανταγωνίστρια εταιρεία του προμηθευτή.

Δεν είμαι νομικός αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ νόμιμη η ιστορία και από καθαρά νομική άποψη αλλά και από τους κανόνες του ανταγωνισμού. Και ας μην μιλήσουμε και για την εν αγνοία τους κοινοποίηση προσωπικών δεδομένων μερικών χιλιάδων συνδρομητών. 

Με την ίδια περίπου μορφή επαναλήφθηκε η ιστορία και στην περίπτωση της Lannet και πιθανόν να γίνει και με την Altec.

Αυτά γιατί το ψιλοτραβήξαμε το θέμα. Καλημέρα. :Smile:

----------


## 2048dsl

αντε να κλεινουν τα μαγαζακια :Rock guitar:

----------


## alexalex65

> Εμένα "παίζει" ακόμα ! έχω συλλεκτική γραμμή!!!


Και η δική μου, τουλάχιστον το πρωί!

----------


## alexalex65

> Εμένα "παίζει" ακόμα ! έχω συλλεκτική γραμμή!!!


Και η δική μου, τουλάχιστον το πρωί!

----------


## gadgetakias

Πραγματικό download το πρωί ~3Mbps. Τι έγινε και βελτιώθηκε τόσο πολύ?

Φύγανε πολλοί ή κάποιος μνηστήρας της έδωσε bandwidth?

----------


## greatst

> Πραγματικό download το πρωί ~3Mbps. Τι έγινε και βελτιώθηκε τόσο πολύ?
> 
> Φύγανε πολλοί ή κάποιος μνηστήρας της έδωσε bandwidth?




Off Topic


		μήπως είναι ... το κύκνειο άσμα;  :ROFL:  (κάνουμε και καμιά πλάκα...)

----------


## manoulamou

> μήπως είναι ... το κύκνειο άσμα;  (κάνουμε και καμιά πλάκα...)


Ακριβως: η τελευταια αναλαμπη ενος ετοιμοθανατου!!! :Sad: 
Οπως ελεγε κι ο καπτεν Χαντοκ στον Τεν-τεν:
Ηρεμια-ψυχραιμια πρωτα τα γυναικοπαιδα ... ΟΛΟΙ στη θαλασσα... :Crazy:

----------


## lewton

Μπα, προφανώς κάποιος είναι έτοιμος να την αγοράσει και την έχει ήδη συνδέσει στα κυκλώματά του για να σταματήσει να αιμορραγεί πελάτες.

----------


## manoulamou

Μακαρι ναναι ετσι για οσους πελατες απ--εμειναν
αλλά βεβαια δεν θα γινει το ιδιο με τους εργαζομενους εεε;;;
 :Thinking:

----------


## steliosgpet

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Εγώ είχα πάει στην Altec γιατί αρχικά ό ΟΤΕ δεν έδινε cοnex tallk δωρεάν προς όλα τα δίκτυα.
Αργότερα το έκανε αλλά είπα να παραμείνω στον νέο πάροχο.
Απ' ότι απεδείχθει, κακώς, έτσι ,όπως και πολοί άλλοι, ξαναέκανα αίτηση επιστροφής στο conex tallk του ΟΤΕ.
Γιατί τελικά ένα πράγμα που μετράει είναι και η ποιότητα των υπηρασιών, και όταν κάνεις 2,5 ώρες να "βγάλεις" ΠΕΡΙΣΤΈΡΙ!! (δεν εννοώ από το καπέλο!!!) ..ε ...νομίζω ότι παραπάει.

----------


## avaya

ολη η μαγκια ηταν το icall!μακαρι να ανακαψει η altec!

----------


## lamia

Εγώ δεν άντεξα άλλο Έκανα αίτηση χθες το απόγευμα στις 7 στον ΟΤΕ και σήμερα στις 11 έχω και πάλι κανονικά τα πάντα κατεβάζω αυτή την στιγμή στο rapid με 223 στο free Ελπίζω τελικά να σωθεί η Altec γιατί τόσο καιρό μου πρόσφερε τις υπηρεσίες της άψογα Δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο. Τώρα θέλω να δω μόνο στο τελικό λογαριασμό που θα έρθει τι θα μου χρεώσουν.

----------


## app

Μπααα... βελτίωση δεν υπάρχει. το download rate εξακολουθεί να κυμαίνεται από επίπεδο dialup ως isdn.
το i-call είναι ουσιαστικά ανενεργό, αφού την τελευταία εβδομάδα, βλέποντας τον αναλυτικό, έχω 5 πετυχημένες στις 48 προσπάθειες κλήσης.
Αυτά στην περιοχή της Καβάλας.
'Εχω στείλει αίτηση διακοπής και περιμένω.
Το ιδιαίτερο στην περίπτωση της Altec, είναι ότι πολλοι από μας, βρεθήκαμε συνδρομητές της χωρίς να δώσουμε όυτε ένα ευρώ. Εγώ ήμουν αρχικά Otenet και όταν αγόρασα laptop toshiba, βρήκα μέσα δωρεάν adsl 2mpbs για 8 μήνες!
Με δεδομένο ότι πολλοί έιμαστε έτσι και εξακολουθούμε να μην πληρώνουμε, είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο για την Altec να μαζέψει λεφτά και να ξεφύγει από το αδιέξοδο.

----------


## trv

Ενα βασικο ερωτημα ειναι τι θα γινει με οσους εχουν παρει πακετο jetpack τελευταια, μεσα στον Αυγουστο, απο τα οποια δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομη κανενα!

Αυτοι τι αιτηση διακοπης να στηλουν? Και με τα 65 ευρω τι θα γινει?

Για οσους εχουν παρει τα jetpack απο microland, μπορουν να παρουν ολο το ποσο πισω αν δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, το εκανε ενας γνωστος μου χθες, δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα.

Οσοι ομως τα εχουμε παρει απο eshop ή αλλου και στηλαμε μονοι μας τις αιτησεις? Απο ποιον θα ζητησουμε πισω τα χρηματα, απο το 13813 ?

----------


## abcd5

> Μπααα... βελτίωση δεν υπάρχει. το download rate εξακολουθεί να κυμαίνεται από επίπεδο dialup ως isdn.
> το i-call είναι ουσιαστικά ανενεργό, αφού την τελευταία εβδομάδα, βλέποντας τον αναλυτικό, έχω 5 πετυχημένες στις 48 προσπάθειες κλήσης.
> Αυτά στην περιοχή της Καβάλας.
> 'Εχω στείλει αίτηση διακοπής και περιμένω.
> Το ιδιαίτερο στην περίπτωση της Altec, είναι ότι πολλοι από μας, βρεθήκαμε συνδρομητές της χωρίς να δώσουμε όυτε ένα ευρώ. Εγώ ήμουν αρχικά Otenet και όταν αγόρασα laptop toshiba, βρήκα μέσα δωρεάν adsl 2mpbs για 8 μήνες!
> Με δεδομένο ότι πολλοί έιμαστε έτσι και εξακολουθούμε να μην πληρώνουμε, είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο για την Altec να μαζέψει λεφτά και να ξεφύγει από το αδιέξοδο.


Όπως έχω γράψει και τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, πιστεύω ότι είναι και ο ίδιος λόγος που δεν μπορεί να πουληθεί.

----------


## coroneus

*«Μάχες» στην Altec- Συνεχόμενες δημοπρασίες*
11:32 - 03 Σεπτέμβριος 2008

(Upd) Σημαντικά έχει μειώσει τις απώλειές της η Altec την τελευταία μισή ώρα από την εμφάνιση αγοραστών στο ταμπλό. Έτσι από τα 0,38 ευρώ έχει πάει στα 0,42 ευρώ περιορίζοντας τις απώλειες στο 4,55%. Ωστόσο οι «μάχες» που γίνονται στέλνουν τη μετοχή σε συνεχόμενες δημοπρασίες. Λίγα λεπτά πριν τις 13:00 είχαν αλλάξει χέρια 760 χιλιάδες τεμάχια. Η Microland έχει τελευταία πράξη στο 1,79 ευρώ (-19,74%) με τη διαπραγμάτευσή της να ξεκινά και πάλι στις 14:00.

Νωρίτερα το "R" είχε μεταδώσει:

Μετά το χθεσινό limit down των μετοχών της Altec και της Microland, σήμερα από πολύ νωρίς υποχωρούν εκ νέου. Η μετοχή της Altec χάνει 13,64% και βρίσκεται στα 0,38 ευρώ και η μετοχή της Microland χάνει 19,75% και βρίσκεται κλειδωμένη στο limit down (1,79 ευρώ) με ανεκτέλεστο 8 χιλιάδων τεμαχίων.

Η αγορά προφανώς προεξοφλεί το χειρότερο σενάριο, καθώς βλέπει πως η εταιρεία ακόμα δεν έχει προχωρήσει σε καταβολή μέρος των υποχρεώσεών της προς τον ΟΤΕ. Μάλιστα στα χρηματιστηριακά γραφεία κυκλοφορούν φήμες από πώληση του κλάδου των τηλεπικοινωνιών μέχρι και κλείσιμο της εν λόγω δραστηριότητας. 

ΠΗΓΗ: www.reporter.gr

----------


## jap

> Οσοι ομως τα εχουμε παρει απο eshop ή αλλου και στηλαμε μονοι μας τις αιτησεις? Απο ποιον θα ζητησουμε πισω τα χρηματα, απο το 13813 ?


Όσο κι αν φαίνεται περίεργο, ναι, από το 13813. Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση με Forthnet (καθυστέρηση τεράστια στην ενεργοποίηση για δικους τους λόγους) επικοινώνησαν αυτοί με eshop και μου πίστωσαν το ποσό (ήταν ο προπληρωμένος φάκελος της περίφημης προσφοράς), απλά πήρε κανένα δίμηνο να συνεννοηθώ με τους καταλλήλους ανθρώπους στη Forthnet.

----------


## ElisLasop

πάντως όπως είπε ένας φίλος πιο πάνω. η μετοχή της άλτεκ σταμάτησε τη πτωτική της πορεία σήμερα. ίσως υπάρχουν κάποιες θετικές εξελίξεις στον ορίζοντα. :Thinking:

----------


## konenas

> Όσο κι αν φαίνεται περίεργο, ναι, από το 13813. Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση με Forthnet (καθυστέρηση τεράστια στην ενεργοποίηση για δικους τους λόγους) επικοινώνησαν αυτοί με eshop και μου πίστωσαν το ποσό (ήταν ο προπληρωμένος φάκελος της περίφημης προσφοράς), απλά πήρε κανένα δίμηνο να συνεννοηθώ με τους καταλλήλους ανθρώπους στη Forthnet.


και πλήρωσες πόσα για τα τηλεφωνήματα;

----------


## gadgetakias

> πάντως όπως είπε ένας φίλος πιο πάνω. η μετοχή της άλτεκ σταμάτησε τη πτωτική της πορεία σήμερα. ίσως υπάρχουν κάποιες θετικές εξελίξεις στον ορίζοντα.


 ή απλά έπιασε πάτο..  :Thinking:

----------


## jap

> και πλήρωσες πόσα για τα τηλεφωνήματα;


Άστο, ήταν μεγάλη περιπέτεια. Το κόστος των τηλεφωνημάτων ήταν το λιγότερο, πιο πολύ η ψυχική οδύνη. Γενικά είμαι ήρεμος και ευγενικός, ειδικά στο τηλέφωνο, είχα φτάσει στο σημείο κάθε φορά που μιλούσα με forthnet να ουρλιάζω. Από το eshop ήταν άψογοι, με 2 τηλεφωνήματα τακτοποιήθηκε το θέμα.

----------


## ElisLasop

> ή απλά έπιασε πάτο..



οχι μπορούσε να παει και πιο κατω. πριν 6 χρονια που ειχε προβλημα ξανα η εταιρια είχε φτασει 20λεπτα. Τωρα ειναι στα στα 46λεπτά. χθες ειχε 25% μείωση και ειχε κλεισει στα 40λεπτα.. Οπότε καλό πρέπει να είναι αυτό.

Ιδωμεν :Thinking:

----------


## leouliss

το τηλ κεντρο της altec εχει νεκρωσει απο χθες οι ταχυτητες χαλια τι αλλο μας μενει να δουμε ακομα??altec τα μεγαλεια σου ντροπη σας!!!!!!!!!

----------


## valsam

Σημερα με πηραν τηλ. απο μια εταιρια κουριερ και μου ειπαν οτι εχω ενα πακετο απο altec και οταν ρωτησα τι ειναι το πακετο μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ενα ρουτερ που πρεπει να κανω αντικατασταση με τον εξοπλισμο δηλ. το ασυρματο +τηλ, συσκευη  που εχω απο το i-do που ζητησα πριν εναν μηνα να γινει διακοπη στο i-call !
Και σας ρωταω ρε παιδια να τους δωσω το ασυρματο ρουτερ και την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη πισω η να τα κρατησω αφου οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα παει για κλεισημο η altec ?
Χωρια οτι δεν χρειαζομουνα το i-do  silver (500 ευρω) και το πηρα μονο και για τους 24μηνες δωρεαν internet και προλαβα ολο κι ολο 2μηνες απο τοτε που το ενεργοποιησα!

----------


## nkar

ωχ σου το ζητησαν πισω?
Κι εγω στην ιδια φαση με σενα ειμαι και ηλπιζα να κανω αποσβεση με τα τσεμπραγαλα
που μας εδωσε η Altec με το ido silver γιατι απο Internet 2 χρονια Internet έμεινα στον 1 μηνα...

Ποτε ζήτησες διακοπή στο ido(για να δω ποτε θα παρουν κι εμενα)?

Εγω θα έκανα τον χαζο και δε θα τους εδινα τιποτε μέχρι να δω τι θα γίνει και αν θα αθετησει
 την συμφωνια η Altec για τα 2 χρονια internet. Ηδη μας εχει ταλαιπωρησει 2 εβδομαδες.

Ενημέρωσε μας για τις εξελιξεις...

----------


## ntebis

εγω τι να κανω που χρειαζομαι το ι-call ιδιαιτερα αυτεσ τισ ημερεσ (θελω να παρω συγγενεισ στο εξωτερικο)

----------


## greatst

> εγω τι να κανω που χρειαζομαι το ι-call ιδιαιτερα αυτεσ τισ ημερεσ (θελω να παρω συγγενεισ στι εξωτερικο)


1) υπομονή, ή

2) να βρεις εναλλακτικό τρόπο κλήσης (πχ: skype?)



Off Topic


		αλλήθεια, το i-call με άλλον παροχέα ίντερνετ παίζει καλά ή έχει προβλήματα?  :Thinking:

----------


## gmmour

Πάρε μια calling card ή βάλε skype out...

----------


## orion

> πρωτα η LANNET...οπου ναναι και η teledome οπως το βλεπω....τωρα και η Altec...ελεος δηλαδη..


πρωτα η sparknet επεσε ετσι...

----------


## gmmour

Αλήθεια, η lannet τι κάνει; Ένας φίλος με livebox ακόμα δουλεύει (αν και το VoIP τηλέφωνο πέφτει αρκετά συχνά)...

----------


## nontasaggelis

> 1) υπομονή, ή
> 
> 2) να βρεις εναλλακτικό τρόπο κλήσης (πχ: skype?)
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> *αλλήθεια, το i-call με άλλον παροχέα ίντερνετ παίζει καλά ή έχει προβλήματα?*


Εμενα  οι γραμμες μου με παροχεα forthnet δουλευουν μια χαρα!
Και οι γραμμες με παροχεα ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δουλευουν πολυ καλα(παρολο που σερνετε λιγο η οτενετ λογω του προβληματος μα τους DNS που εχει)!!
Η μονη αλλαγη ειναι οτι εχει ξανα αποκρυψη στα κινητα COSMOTE KAI VODAFON!Kαι αυτο γιατι εχει γινει αλλαγη τροπου δρομολογησης κλησεων με σκοπο την χρηση λιγοτερου ευρους!
Τωρα απο σταθερο οτε σε I-CALL,εκει θελει λιγο επιμονη!!(με την 2η,3η,ισως και 4η φορα βγαινει η γραμμη)

----------


## baskon

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=567657
Σε αναζητηση λυσης (και αγοραστη η Αλτεκ)
 :Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Ποιος Αγοραστης μαθαμε;;;
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## greatst

> Ποιος Αγοραστης μαθαμε;;;




Off Topic


		εσύ manoulamou θα την αγόραζες;  :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Ετσι που παει σε λιγο θα μπορω να καλυψω το ποσον
και χωρις νοθοδιακοπτο-δανειο!
 :Razz:

----------


## parpen

Εδώ και καμιά ώρα περίπου , δεν έχω καθόλου Internet  :Thumb down: 
Ελπίζω να  επανέλθει και να συνεχίσει κουτσοδουλεύει μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η καινούργια μου.

----------


## tedd

Aπο έγκυρες πήγες έμαθα οτι θα την αγοράσει η Foufoutos Telecoms A.E O.E & ΣΙΑ και θα αναβαθμίσει απο την επομένη ημερα το δίκτυο στα 100Mbps με εγκυημένα τα 30Mbps δωρεάν  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Χα, χα όσοι φύγατε χάσατε!!! :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Μ αρεσει που καποιοι διατηρουν το black humor τους:
προς το παρον λοιπον ας βολευτουν με μια NetCarta ....
 :Sneer: 

Καλα ... netkey εννοουσα!

----------


## iris_gr

έτσι για να μη στενοχωριέστε όσοι σέρνεστε με άλτεκ υπάρχουν και χειρότερα:

να πληρώνεις 16,5 το μήνα στον οτε για 1Μb (μου το ενεργοποιήσανε σήμερα)

και να πιάνεις ταχύτητες 300-400kbps(εδώ και 2-3 ώρες) και μονοψήφια download  στα torrent.

τουλάχιστον με άλτεκ χαρήκαμε και  2 μήνες 24άρα πριν αρχίσουμε να σερνόμαστε  :Smile:  .... και στη 
 φτήνια  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Περα απο τις πλακες μας


@* iris_gr* ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομη για παραπονα
ασε να περασουν 2-3 μερες τουλαχιστον 
και τοτε εαν κανοντας μια αξιοπιστη μετρηση ταχυτητας
υπαρχει ακομη προβλημα τα ξανασυζηταμε!
Δες κι αυτο*: Γιατί δεν πιάνω 24 Mbps?*

----------


## iris_gr

ναι βρε .... πιθανόν να είναι κάτι προσωρινό
αλλά όσο και να 'ναι τα νεύρα σου τα σπάει  :Smile:

----------


## manual2100

Off Topic





> να πληρώνεις 16,5 το μήνα στον οτε για 1Μb (μου το ενεργοποιήσανε σήμερα)


+το πάγιο άλλα 17.5

----------


## manoulamou

Πρεπει να ολοκληρωθει πληρως η ενεργοποιηση
για να σταθεροποιηθει καπου η ανωτερη ταχυτητα... :Wink: 








*υγ* με ή χωρις παγιο
 το θεμα ειναι να λειτουργησει τελικα η καφετιερα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
οχι να καει!

----------


## zeta

> Καποιες εταρειες όπως ALTEC εφεραν το φτηνο και καλο Internet στην Ελλαδα. Λεω καλο γιατι πριν από αυτό κανενας δεν ειχε σημαντικό προβλημα.  Ο ΟΤΕ από την άλλη χερεται από αυτον πανικο γιατι σε λιγο καιρο θα είναι ετιμος να υποβαλει παλι τις τεραστιες χρεωσεις που πληρώναμε στο παρελθον και κάποιοι δυστυχώς τσιμπάνε και γυριζουν στον ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Οι ιδιοι όμως αυτοι μεθαυριο θα παραπονιούνται για τα υψηλα τιμολογια το ΟΤΕ. Εμενα παντως μου αρεσει η ΑΛΤΕΚ, ουδεποτε ειχα προβλημα και το θεορω επικυνδινο να παω σε Double-Play με τα 100 προβληματα που διαθετει ο καθενας. Στον ΟΤΕ πάλι δεν παω γιατι δεν θελω να τον προωθήσω σε ένα χρόνο να φαει ολους τους εναλακτικους και μετα να πεζει μονος του μπαλα. 
> 
> Λιγο υπομονη θελει, απλα σκεφτείτε πριν φύγετε. Μήπως είναι κίνηση πανικού ?  Οι ιδιοι εσεις που παραπονιέστε τωρα, πριν παινεύατε την ΑΛΤΕΚ… Λιγο υπομονη θελει


η Αλτεκ από που το έφερε το ιντερνετ? μεταπωλητής του οτε ειναι.
οσο για τα υψηλά τιμολογια του οτε, ας μην ηταν η ΕΕΤΤ στη μέση, και θα εβλεπες που θα πηγαιναν οι τιμες, και αν θα μπορουσαν να τον ανταγωνιστουν οι αλλοι.
φιλε, ο οτε εχει κανει επενδυσεις, οι εναλλακτικοι στηριζονται στο δικτυο του οτε, δεν τον πληρωνουν, δεν εχουν κανει επενδυσεις, και δεν μπορουν να παρεχουν μια σωστη υπηρεσία. Γιατι να τους λυπηθω δηλαδη? εγω τον οτε λυπαμαι, που εχουν βαλθει να του πιουν το αιμα. η εεττ θα τον αφησει ησυχο οταν φτασει να εχει το 1/3 της αγορας. μα ειναι σοβαρα πραγματα αυτα? Δεν ειμαι κατα των ιδιωτων, αλλα ας εκαναν επενδυσεις και ας παρηχαν καλες υπηρεσιες. Αλλα δεν ειναι σοβαροι. Αρπαχτη κανουν. Και αν δεν σκεφτομουν τον κοσμο που δουλευει για αυτους, θα ελεγα να κλεισουν και δε με νοιαζει (οχι οτι δεν θα γινει, 2-3 θα επιβιωσουν, και αυτοι με ενεσεις απο ΕΕΤΤ).

----------


## greatst

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> +το πάγιο άλλα 17.5




Off Topic


		+ έχεις τηλεφωνία που λειτουργεί 24/7, και -για οικονομία και περισσότερο μπλαμπλα- υπάρχει πάντα και το Skype Unlimited Country  :Whistle: 



........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πρεπει *να ολοκληρωθει πληρως η ενεργοποιηση*
> για να σταθεροποιηθει καπου η ανωτερη ταχυτητα...
> 
> ...


σε τι συνίσταται η "πλήρης ενεργοποίηση" στην οποία αναφέρεσαι manoulamou?  :Thinking:

----------


## iris_gr

> έχεις τηλεφωνία που λειτουργεί 24/7, και -για οικονομία και περισσότερο μπλαμπλα- υπάρχει πάντα και το Skype Unlimited Country



ακριβώς αυτή τη συνδρομή έκανα σήμερα και πάνω που χάρηκα άρχισε η σύνδεση να συμπεριφέρεται μόλις λίγο καλύτερα από dial up ....άντε μετά να λειτουργήσει της προκοπής το skype  :Sad: 

τεσπα...υπομονη πάνω απ'όλα!!

----------


## zeta

> Γειά σας
> 
> Κάποιοι απόρησαν πού είναι οι υπάλληλοι της ΑΛΤΕΚ να μας δώσουν καμιά "καλή" πληροφορία.
> 
> Κάποιοι κατηγόρησαν τους υπαλλήλους ότι συναινούν στην εξαπάτηση των πελατών της εταιρείας με την πληροφόρηση που τους δίνουν επίσημα.
> 
> Είμαι υπάλληλος της ΑΛΤΕΚ 4 χρόνια τώρα, όχι σε κάποιο τμήμα που επικοινωνεί με πελάτες, αλλά είναι πιθανό να έχω ανταλλάξει email με κάποιους από εσάς. Θα μιλήσω για τον εαυτό μου, ίσως εκφράζοντας και άλλους μέσα από την εταιρεία:
> 
> Ντρέπομαι για την εικόνα της εταιρείας προς τους πελάτες της και σκύβω το κεφάλι όταν διαβάζω την έκφραση της δίκαιης αγανάκτησής τους.Απορώ με τα στελέχη που λαμβάνουν αποφάσεις, πώς κατάφεραν να φτάσει η εταιρεία σ' αυτό το σημείο.Ήξερα ότι η εταιρεία δεν πήγαινε ιδιαιτέρως καλά (απ' όσα έβλεπα από "μέσα", χωρίς να εξετάζω πωλήσεις, οικονομικά στοιχεία κλπ), αλλά δεν είχα ΙΔΕΑ ότι μπορεί να φτάναμε σ' αυτό το σημείο. Ξέρετε, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο μέλημα των διοικήσεων να ενημερώνουν τους υπαλλήλους.. ιδίως όταν τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά!Χάρηκα όταν άκουσα για την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, γιατί υπέθεσα ότι το πρόβλημα των πελατών μας θα λυνόταν άμεσα, όπως και ο διασυρμός θα σταματούσε άμεσα. Απορώ - ακριβώς όπως και όλος ο κόσμος - για την απραξία και βάζω κι εγώ τα ίδια πράγματα με το νου μου.Λυπάμαι για την εταιρεία ως το "σώμα" των υπαλλήλων της, γιατί έπεφτε πολλή δουλειά με μπόλικο φιλότιμο.Έχω ήδη αρχίσει να ψάχνω για άλλη δουλειά, μακριά από τις τηλεπικοινωνίες με αυτά που έμαθα αυτές τις ημέρες για τον κλάδο. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ίδιο κάνουν πολλοί άλλοι.Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει: θα βρεθούν τα χρήματα που χρειάζονται; Θα μπορέσει η εταιρεία να επιβιώσει μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμα; Μήπως θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα με τη μισθοδοσία;
> ...


σου ευχομαι να βρεις συντομα δουλειά...
καλή τύχη σε όλους τους υπαλλήλους της αλτεκ, αλλά και της τελεντομ και της λανετ...
φυσικά οι εργαζομενοι δε φταινε τιποτα.
οι διοικήσεις ομως....

----------


## manual2100

Off Topic





> υπομονη πάνω απ'όλα!!


και κανάς γνωστός στον οτε πάντα βοηθάει...

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν γινεται αμεσως η ενεργοποιηση στην τελικη ταχυτητα
ξεκινανε οι τεχνικοι απο ενα κατωτατο οριο δοκιμαστικα
και εφοσον σταθεροποιηθει η συνδεση ανεβαινουν μεχρι την μεγιστη δυνατη.
Μπορει να γινει αυθημερον μπορει να παρει λιγο παραπανω!

----------


## greatst

> Δεν γινεται αμεσως η ενεργοποιηση *στην τελικη ταχυτητα*
> ξεκινανε οι τεχνικοι απο ενα κατωτατο οριο δοκιμαστικα
> και εφοσον σταθεροποιηθει η συνδεση ανεβαινουν μεχρι την μεγιστη δυνατη.
> Μπορει να γινει αυθημερον μπορει να παρει λιγο παραπανω!


υποθέτω αυτό έχει νόημα στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες, γιατί σε μια 1024/768 ... από που να ξεκινήσουν?  :Razz:

----------


## Mits

Σήμερα δε βγαίνει γραμμή με τίποτα μέσω προεπιλογής φορέα. 

Ο αριθμός μου όμως στο i-call λειτουργεί κανονικά όταν με παίρνουν, αλλά για να βγάλεις γραμμή θέλει 5-6 προσπάθειες...

----------


## atheos71

> υποθέτω αυτό έχει νόημα στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες, γιατί σε μια 1024/768 ... από που να ξεκινήσουν?


Από 256 ίσως; :Thinking:  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Οι τεχνικοι σιγουρα ξερουν εαν τα κυκλωματα 
ξεκινανε απο χαμηλοτερες  ταχυτητες, αλλο το εμπορικο πακετο! :Thinking:

----------


## stefg555

Θέλω να φύγω και εγώ από την αλτεκ αλλά με προβληματίζει το πόσο χρόνο θα χρειαστεί για να ξανασυνδεθώ σε άλλο πάροχο. Στο site της forthnet λέει ότι αν έχεις ήδη σύνδεση ADSL τότε χρειάζεται μόνο 24 ώρες. Από την εξηπηρέτηση πελατών μου ήπαν 1 μήνα!!!!!!!!!! :Shocked: 
Γνωρίζει κανείς; :Sad:

----------


## greatst

> Θέλω να φύγω και εγώ από την αλτεκ αλλά με προβληματίζει το πόσο χρόνο θα χρειαστεί για να ξανασυνδεθώ σε άλλο πάροχο. Στο site της forthnet λέει ότι αν έχεις ήδη σύνδεση ADSL τότε χρειάζεται μόνο 24 ώρες. Από την εξηπηρέτηση πελατών μου ήπαν 1 μήνα!!!!!!!!!!
> Γνωρίζει κανείς;


εγώ που πήγα σε Conn-X πριν λίγες μέρες πήρα κωδικούς αυθημερόν και μπήκα κανονικά με τους κωδικούς αυτούς την ίδια μέρα

----------


## dreamer25

Αποτι μου παν επαιδη ειμαι πελατης της αλτεκ μεχρι την παρασκευη το θεμα θα χει κλεισει ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικα κατι που θα σημαινει και την αποδεσμευση των πελατων απο την αλτεκ.Θα κανω ακομη λιγη υπομονη μπασ και αλλαξει η κατασταση αν και χλωμο αφου διαβασα πως η αλτεκ δεν κατεβαλε τελικα το ποσο των 250000.Το θεμα ειναι τι γινεται με τα 70Ε που κατεβαλλα για προπληρωμη 7 μηνων?Μαλλον θα πρεπει να αρχισω να τα κλαιω!

----------


## zeta

> εγώ που πήγα σε Conn-X πριν λίγες μέρες πήρα κωδικούς αυθημερόν και μπήκα κανονικά με τους κωδικούς αυτούς την ίδια μέρα


άλλο πράγμα ο ΟΤΕ και αλλο η forthnet όμως!

----------


## greatst

> άλλο πράγμα ο ΟΤΕ και αλλο η forthnet όμως!




Off Topic


		χμμμ... αυτό που λες μπορεί να έχει ΠΟΛΛΕΣ "αναγνώσεις"... με μια από αυτές συμφωνώ  :Whistle: 



........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *Αποτι μου παν* επαιδη ειμαι πελατης της αλτεκ μεχρι την παρασκευη το θεμα θα χει κλεισει ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικα κατι που θα σημαινει και την αποδεσμευση των πελατων απο την αλτεκ.Θα κανω ακομη λιγη υπομονη μπασ και αλλαξει η κατασταση αν και χλωμο αφου διαβασα πως η αλτεκ δεν κατεβαλε τελικα το ποσο των 250000.Το θεμα ειναι τι γινεται με τα 70Ε που κατεβαλλα για προπληρωμη 7 μηνων?Μαλλον θα πρεπει να αρχισω να τα κλαιω!


*ποιοι?* πότε? που?  :Razz: 

ΥΓ: καλώς ήλθες στο φόρουμ  :Smile:

----------


## abcd5

> Θέλω να φύγω και εγώ από την αλτεκ αλλά με προβληματίζει το πόσο χρόνο θα χρειαστεί για να ξανασυνδεθώ σε άλλο πάροχο. Στο site της forthnet λέει ότι αν έχεις ήδη σύνδεση ADSL τότε χρειάζεται μόνο 24 ώρες. Από την εξηπηρέτηση πελατών μου ήπαν 1 μήνα!!!!!!!!!!
> Γνωρίζει κανείς;


24 ώρες πρέπει να είναι για ΑΡΥΣ. 1 Μήνας είναι για βρόχο.

........Auto merged post: abcd5 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> άλλο πράγμα ο ΟΤΕ και αλλο η forthnet όμως!


Βάσει του RBO ότι ισχύει για το CONN-X ισχύει και για τους ΑΡΥΣ των άλλων παρόχων.

----------


## lewton

> Βάσει του RBO ότι ισχύει για το CONN-X ισχύει και για τους ΑΡΥΣ των άλλων παρόχων.


Αν όμως η Forthnet τον πάει για LLU;

----------


## fakylas

> Αποτι μου παν επαιδη ειμαι πελατης της αλτεκ μεχρι την παρασκευη το θεμα θα χει κλεισει ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικα κατι που θα σημαινει και την αποδεσμευση των πελατων απο την αλτεκ.Θα κανω ακομη λιγη υπομονη μπασ και αλλαξει η κατασταση αν και χλωμο αφου διαβασα πως η αλτεκ δεν κατεβαλε τελικα το ποσο των 250000.Το θεμα ειναι τι γινεται με τα 70Ε που κατεβαλλα για προπληρωμη 7 μηνων?Μαλλον θα πρεπει να αρχισω να τα κλαιω!


Και εγώ τα ΚΛΑΙΩ φίλε μου,,, Μάπα το ΚΑΡΠΟΥΖΙ..

----------


## zeta

οτι και να λεμε, οι χρονοι εξυπηρέτησης του ΟΤΕ με αυτούς των εναλλακτικών, ειναι μη συγκρίσιμα μεγέθη.
άσχετα με το τι οριζει η εεττ και το RUO, ο οτε εχει και οργανωση, και προσωπικό ώστε να μπορει να εξυπηρετεί μεγάλο μέρος αιτημάτων αυθημερών, και τα υπόλοιπα εντός λίγων ημερών. Στους εναλλακτικούς δεν ειναι δυνατό να συμβει αυτό, εκτός και επενδύσουν σε μεγάλο αριθμό εκπαιδευμένου προσωπικού.Αλλά ο ιδιώτης δεν πληρώνει.

----------


## abcd5

> Αν όμως η Forthnet τον πάει για LLU;


Ισχύει το RUO τότε.

Είναι απλό:

Από ΑΡΥΣ Altec σε ΑΡΥΣ Forthnet δεν απαιτείται εργασία των τεχνικών (το ίδιο ισχύει και για το CONN-X). Από ΑΡΥΣ Altec σε Βρόχο Forthnet πρέπει οι τεχνικοί να καταργήσουν το ADSL (και πιθανώς και την φωνή) και να συνδέσουν τον βρόχο με το δίκτυο της Forthnet. Γι' αυτό η ΕΕΤΤ δίνει διαφορετικούς χρόνους.

........Auto merged post: abcd5 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> οτι και να λεμε, οι χρονοι εξυπηρέτησης του ΟΤΕ με αυτούς των εναλλακτικών, ειναι μη συγκρίσιμα μεγέθη.
> άσχετα με το τι οριζει η εεττ και το RUO, ο οτε εχει και οργανωση, και προσωπικό ώστε να μπορει να εξυπηρετεί μεγάλο μέρος αιτημάτων αυθημερών, και τα υπόλοιπα εντός λίγων ημερών. Στους εναλλακτικούς δεν ειναι δυνατό να συμβει αυτό, εκτός και επενδύσουν σε μεγάλο αριθμό εκπαιδευμένου προσωπικού.Αλλά ο ιδιώτης δεν πληρώνει.


Επίσης πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι ο καταναλωτής του ΑΡΥΣ είναι πελάτης του ΟΤΕ. Συνεπώς εμπορικά απλώς έχουμε έναν υπάρχοντα πελάτη που αγοράζει και ένα ακόμη προϊόν. Για τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους είναι νέος πελάτης και συνεπώς οι διαδκασίες είναι διαφορετικές.

----------


## sdikr

> οτι και να λεμε, οι χρονοι εξυπηρέτησης του ΟΤΕ με αυτούς των εναλλακτικών, ειναι μη συγκρίσιμα μεγέθη.
> άσχετα με το τι οριζει η εεττ και το RUO, ο οτε εχει και οργανωση, και προσωπικό ώστε να μπορει να εξυπηρετεί μεγάλο μέρος αιτημάτων αυθημερών, και τα υπόλοιπα εντός λίγων ημερών. Στους εναλλακτικούς δεν ειναι δυνατό να συμβει αυτό, εκτός και επενδύσουν σε μεγάλο αριθμό εκπαιδευμένου προσωπικού.Αλλά ο ιδιώτης δεν πληρώνει.




Ναι αλλά τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το θέμα μας;

----------


## spartak

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι το ζήτημα με την διακοπή παροχής υπηρεσιών προς την αλτεκ έχει και άλλες διαστάσεις που δυστυχώς δεν εκφράζονται όσο θα έπρεπε στη συζήτηση. 
Είναι σαφές ότι η αλτεκ έχει οφειλές στον ΟΤΕ των οποιων την εξόφληση δε γίνεται να αποφύγει. Είναι επίσης σαφές ότι και άλλες εταιρίες έχουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα. Ομως το πιθανό κλείσιμο της Αλτεκ δε με χαροποιεί. 

Και αυτό γιατί όπως πάει θα μείνουν στην αγορά ελάχιστες εταιρίες και αυτό με τη σειρά του θα αυξήσει την πιθανότητα αυτές οι εταιρίες να στήσουν ολιγοπώλια (όχι φυσικά μόνο από τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ αυτό).
Ολιγοπωλιακές πρακτικές σαν και αυτές που βλέπουμε στην κινητή τηλεφωνία (εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές κλπ)

Οι πρακτικές αυτές δεν εκτιμώ ότι θα έχουν άμεση σχέση με ζητήματα τιμών αλλά θα μπορύν για παράδειγμα να συμφωνούν σε περιορισμούς στο μηνιαίο bandwidth, ή ακόμα και στο upload ή περιορισμούς σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες της ημέρας ή σε συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες (τύπου rapidshare).

Μια αγορά που χαρακτηρίζεται από ολιγοπωλιακή διάρθρωση είναι πιο ευάλωτη στο να λάβει τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις από μια στην οποία δεν ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## sdikr

> Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι το ζήτημα με την διακοπή παροχής υπηρεσιών προς την αλτεκ έχει και άλλες διαστάσεις που δυστυχώς δεν εκφράζονται όσο θα έπρεπε στη συζήτηση. 
> Είναι σαφές ότι η αλτεκ έχει οφειλές στον ΟΤΕ των οποιων την εξόφληση δε γίνεται να αποφύγει. Είναι επίσης σαφές ότι και άλλες εταιρίες έχουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα. Ομως το πιθανό κλείσιμο της Αλτεκ δε με χαροποιεί. 
> 
> Και αυτό γιατί όπως πάει θα μείνουν στην αγορά ελάχιστες εταιρίες και αυτό με τη σειρά του θα αυξήσει την πιθανότητα αυτές οι εταιρίες να στήσουν ολιγοπώλια (όχι φυσικά μόνο από τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ αυτό).
> Ολιγοπωλιακές πρακτικές σαν και αυτές που βλέπουμε στην κινητή τηλεφωνία (εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές κλπ)
> 
> Οι πρακτικές αυτές δεν εκτιμώ ότι θα έχουν άμεση σχέση με ζητήματα τιμών αλλά θα μπορύν για παράδειγμα να συμφωνούν σε περιορισμούς στο μηνιαίο bandwidth, ή ακόμα και στο upload ή περιορισμούς σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες της ημέρας ή σε συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες (τύπου rapidshare).
> 
> Μια αγορά που χαρακτηρίζεται από ολιγοπωλιακή διάρθρωση είναι πιο ευάλωτη στο να λάβει τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις από μια στην οποία δεν ισχύει αυτό.


Δεν χρωστάει μόνο στον ΟΤΕ,  μάλιστα  άλλοι κόψαν πρόσβαση  για 2εκ  μόνο   

οι παλιοί λέγανε  απλώνουμε τα πόδια μας όσο φτάνει το πάπλωμα μας
Κάτι ξέρανε

----------


## spartak

> Δεν χρωστάει μόνο στον ΟΤΕ,  μάλιστα  άλλοι κόψαν πρόσβαση  για 2εκ  μόνο   
> 
> οι παλιοί λέγανε  απλώνουμε τα πόδια μας όσο φτάνει το πάπλωμα μας
> Κάτι ξέρανε


Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δε θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει να πληρώσει τις οφειλές της. Είναι προφανές ότι πρέπει να πληρώσει. Αλλού εστιάζω και είναι γενικότερο το ζήτημα

----------


## sexrazat

> Αν όμως η Forthnet τον πάει για LLU;


Πολύ πιθανόν γιατί δεν προωθεί πλέον ΑΡΥΣ και προεπιλογές αλλά μόνον LLU

----------


## lewton

> Πολύ πιθανόν γιατί δεν προωθεί πλέον ΑΡΥΣ και προεπιλογές αλλά μόνον LLU


Μα για αυτό το είπα.

----------


## sdikr

> Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δε θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει να πληρώσει τις οφειλές της. Είναι προφανές ότι πρέπει να πληρώσει. Αλλού εστιάζω και είναι γενικότερο το ζήτημα



Λές να έχουμε καρτέλ  στις επικοινωνίες;  (αλλώστε έχουμε στην κινήτη)

για τα cap  υπάρχουν σχετικά νήματα  (πάντως η αλτεκ  δεν θα ήταν ο σωτήρας)

----------


## gogos888

> Θέλω να φύγω και εγώ από την αλτεκ αλλά με προβληματίζει το πόσο χρόνο θα χρειαστεί για να ξανασυνδεθώ σε άλλο πάροχο. Στο site της forthnet λέει ότι αν έχεις ήδη σύνδεση ADSL τότε χρειάζεται μόνο 24 ώρες. Από την εξηπηρέτηση πελατών μου ήπαν 1 μήνα!!!!!!!!!!
> Γνωρίζει κανείς;


Μάλλον αναφερόταν στο ιδιόκτητο.

----------


## greatst

> ...
> 
> *Βάσει του RBO* ότι ισχύει για το CONN-X ισχύει και για τους ΑΡΥΣ των άλλων παρόχων.




Off Topic


		κάνα link με τις διαδικασίες του RBO?

----------


## abcd5

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		κάνα link με τις διαδικασίες του RBO?


Από την ΕΕΤΤ RBO 2007

----------


## dreamer25

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		χμμμ... αυτό που λες μπορεί να έχει ΠΟΛΛΕΣ "αναγνώσεις"... με μια από αυτές συμφωνώ 
> 
> 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...


Καλως σας βρηκα.Γραφτηκα και γω γιατι ειμαι πελατης του jetpack της αλτεκ και μλησα με υπευθυνο της αλτεκ ο οποιος με ενημερωσε πως αν δεν ξεκαθαρισει το θεμα μεχρι την παρασκευη θα ξεκινησει η αποδεσμευση των πελατων.Εγω αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι πως ο οτε κλεινει την αλτεκ ενω ξερει οτι οσοι διαθετουν jetpack einai upoxreωμενοι να πληρωνουν και το παγιο του οτε,οποτε ειναι σιγουρο πως δεν επροκειται να τουσ χασει απο πελατες.Τωρα ομως αν οντως κλεισει η αλτεκ ειναι σιγουρο πως θα φυγω και απο τον οτε και θα μετακινηθω προς forthnet η ΟΝ...και αυτο πιστευω θα ειναι η απαντηση των πελατων της αλτεκ προς τον οτε που δεν προσεγγισε διαφορετικα το θεμα...

----------


## tedd

dreamer25 καλωήρθες στην παρέα μας και καλό κουράγιο με την Αλτεκ!!!

Μέχρι στιγμής όμως η πλειοψηφιά που έχει φύγει πήγε στον ΟΤΕ, απο το οποιο βγαίνει διπλά κερδισμένος γιατι (πλέον) πληρώνεται το πάγιο για την adsl  και παιρνει άλλα τόσα και παραπάνω για την προσβάση συν την διατήρηση του παγίου του τηλεφωνου, συνεπώς αν καταφερει μέχρι το τέλος να τραβήξει τους μισούς θα εχει περισσοτερο κέρδος από ότι πριν μέσω της αλτεκ.

----------


## stefg555

> Πολύ πιθανόν γιατί δεν προωθεί πλέον ΑΡΥΣ και προεπιλογές αλλά μόνον LLU


Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια, εάν κάποιος θέλει να πάει από Altec προς το ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet (ή άλλου πάροχου) πρέπει να περιμένει έως την δευτέρα παρουσία, ενώ στον ΟΤΕ κάνει 1 ημέρα;
Μου φαίνεται περίεργο γιατί σε μια νέα σύνδεση σε οποιοδήποτε πάροχο κάνουν το λιγότερο από 2 εβδομάδες.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια, εάν κάποιος θέλει να πάει από Altec προς το ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet (ή άλλου πάροχου) πρέπει να περιμένει έως την δευτέρα παρουσία, ενώ στον ΟΤΕ κάνει 1 ημέρα;
> Μου φαίνεται περίεργο γιατί σε μια νέα σύνδεση σε οποιοδήποτε πάροχο κάνουν το λιγότερο από 2 εβδομάδες.


Στην Altec είσαι σε ΑΡΥΣ, κοινώς έχεις DSL από το δίκτυου του ΟΤΕ και μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις απευθείας τους κωδικούς που σου δίνουν. Για μπεις στο ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet πρέπει να γίνει ολόκληρη η διαδικασία σαν να κάνεις νέα αίτηση που θέλει χρόνο.

----------


## stefg555

> Στην Altec είσαι σε ΑΡΥΣ, κοινώς έχεις DSL από το δίκτυου του ΟΤΕ και μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις απευθείας τους κωδικούς που σου δίνουν. Για μπεις στο ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet πρέπει να γίνει ολόκληρη η διαδικασία σαν να κάνεις νέα αίτηση που θέλει χρόνο.


Άρα το ίδιο γρήγορα θα γίνει η δουλειά αγοράζοντας κάποιο πακέτο conn-x;

----------


## zeta

> Ναι αλλά τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το θέμα μας;


απάντησα σε καποιιον που ειπε οτι εχει κανει αιτηση ποσο καιρο στη φορθνετ, και σε καποιον αλλο που ειπε οτι σε μια ωρα ενεργοποιηθηκε στον οτε...

και το θεμα ξεκινησε απο καποιους που θελουν να φυγουν απο αλτεκ, αρα εχει σχεση...

----------


## XavierGr

> οσο για τα υψηλά τιμολογια του οτε, ας μην ηταν η ΕΕΤΤ στη μέση, και θα εβλεπες που θα πηγαιναν οι τιμες, και αν θα μπορουσαν να τον ανταγωνιστουν οι αλλοι.
> φιλε, ο οτε εχει κανει επενδυσεις, οι εναλλακτικοι στηριζονται στο δικτυο του οτε, δεν τον πληρωνουν, δεν εχουν κανει επενδυσεις, και δεν μπορουν να παρεχουν μια σωστη υπηρεσία. Γιατι να τους λυπηθω δηλαδη?


Φυσικά και η ΕΕΤΤ βοηθάει του υπόλοιπους. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει έτοιμη στημένη δουλειά στο 100% και η άλλοι ξεκίνησαν από το μηδέν, πως να τον ανταγωνιστούν; Ξεχνάς μου φαίνεται ότι το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είναι φτιαγμένο από τον ιδρώτα όλων των Ελλήνων μέσα σε δεκαετίες και τώρα αυθαίρετα αποφάσισαν ότι του ανήκει (και είναι πλέον και ιδιωτικοποιημένος). Οι λέξεις μονωπόλιο και αθέμητος ανταγωνισμός σου λένε κάτι;




> εγω τον οτε λυπαμαι, που εχουν βαλθει να του πιουν το αιμα. η εεττ θα τον αφησει ησυχο οταν φτασει να εχει το 1/3 της αγορας. μα ειναι σοβαρα πραγματα αυτα? Δεν ειμαι κατα των ιδιωτων, αλλα ας εκαναν επενδυσεις και ας παρηχαν καλες υπηρεσιες. Αλλα δεν ειναι σοβαροι. Αρπαχτη κανουν. Και αν δεν σκεφτομουν τον κοσμο που δουλευει για αυτους, θα ελεγα να κλεισουν και δε με νοιαζει (οχι οτι δεν θα γινει, 2-3 θα επιβιωσουν, και αυτοι με ενεσεις απο ΕΕΤΤ).


Φυσικά και είναι σοβαροί, για θυμήσου τον ΟΤΕ πριν την ΕΕΤΤ. Ότι ήθελε έκανε. Για σκέψου ποίες ήταν οι τιμές adsl στην αρχή και πόσο άργησαν να 'ρθούν στην Ελλάδα γιατί κάποια λαμόγια προοθούσαν ξεπερασμένη τεχνολογία για να φάνε μίζες και λεφτά άλλοι ιδιώτες.
Πρίν την ΕΕΤΤ ο ΟΤΕ έκανε ότι ήθελε, όχι ότι τώρα δεν κάνει ότι θέλει αλλά τουλάχιστον το ξανασκέφτεται. 

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι δεν υποστιρίζω την Αλτεκ που δεν πλήρωσε αλλά μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε. Έλεος, σε λίγο θα δώ και τατουάζ ΟΤΕ στο μπράτσο μερικών....  :Thumb down:

----------


## zeta

> Φυσικά και η ΕΕΤΤ βοηθάει του υπόλοιπους. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει έτοιμη στημένη δουλειά στο 100% και η άλλοι ξεκίνησαν από το μηδέν, πως να τον ανταγωνιστούν; Ξεχνάς μου φαίνεται ότι το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είναι φτιαγμένο από τον ιδρώτα όλων των Ελλήνων μέσα σε δεκαετίες και τώρα αυθαίρετα αποφάσισαν ότι του ανήκει (και είναι πλέον και ιδιωτικοποιημένος). Οι λέξεις μονωπόλιο και αθέμητος ανταγωνισμός σου λένε κάτι;
> 
> 
> 
> Φυσικά και είναι σοβαροί, για θυμήσου τον ΟΤΕ πριν την ΕΕΤΤ. Ότι ήθελε έκανε. Για σκέψου ποίες ήταν οι τιμές adsl στην αρχή και πόσο άργησαν να 'ρθούν στην Ελλάδα γιατί κάποια λαμόγια προοθούσαν ξεπερασμένη τεχνολογία για να φάνε μίζες και λεφτά άλλοι ιδιώτες.
> Πρίν την ΕΕΤΤ ο ΟΤΕ έκανε ότι ήθελε, όχι ότι τώρα δεν κάνει ότι θέλει αλλά τουλάχιστον το ξανασκέφτεται. 
> 
> Να υπενθυμίσω ότι δεν υποστιρίζω την Αλτεκ που δεν πλήρωσε αλλά μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε. Έλεος, σε λίγο θα δώ και τατουάζ ΟΤΕ στο μπράτσο μερικών....


μπορουσαν παρεχοντας καλυτερες υπηρεσιες. Ο οτε παλιοτερα ειχε αυξημενες τιμες, και λογω μονοπωλίου φυσικά, αλλά και λόγω επενδύσεων...τωρα το οτι το δικτυο ειναι του λαου, ειναι σχετικο, γιατι ο οτε επιχειρηση ηταν απο ιδρυσης, ΑΕ ήταν πάντα, ασχετα με το αν ο μετοχος ήταν το κρατος, ή και ιδιώτες. Και ίσα ίσα, το κρατος τον απομιζουσε, οσο ήταν κρατικός...
ψαξε το λίγο καλύτερα. και τώρα πληρωνεις την αλτεκ, τη φορθνετ, την τελλας κλπ, αλλα το δικτυο ειναι δικο τους. Και μην ξεχναμε οτι ο οτε υπαρχει σε ολη την ελλαδα, ειτε κερδοφορει, ειτε οχι. (δεν δουλευω στον οτε, δεν ειμαι Δ.Υ, ελευθερος επαγγελματίας ειμαι, αλλά να λέμε τα πράγματα όπως είναι....)

----------


## yianniscan

Έπονται εξελίξεις μέχρι το τέλος της επόμενης εβδομάδας...

----------


## panoc

> Έπονται εξελίξεις μέχρι το τέλος της επόμενης εβδομάδας...


Μεχρι τοτε δε θα εχει μεινει κανενας στην altec...

----------


## gogos888

> Άρα το ίδιο γρήγορα θα γίνει η δουλειά αγοράζοντας κάποιο πακέτο conn-x;


Στο ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet θέλει γύρω στις 15-20 μέρες. Στις 1/9/08 έκανα αίτηση και στις 17/9/08 μου έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης.

........Auto merged post: gogos888 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μεχρι τοτε δε θα εχει μεινει κανενας στην altec...


+1000 :One thumb up:

----------


## konenas

> Στο ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet θέλει γύρω στις 15-20 μέρες. Στις 1/9/08 έκανα αίτηση και στις 17/9/08 μου έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης.


Το τι λεει με το τι πράττει ...




> Έπονται εξελίξεις μέχρι το τέλος της επόμενης εβδομάδας...


Ποιας βδομάδας;

( Από βδομάδα σε βδομάδα, από μήνα σε μήνα, φτάνει πια! )

Πρέπει κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει υπεύθυνα. Αφού δεν το κάνει η ΑΛΤΕΚ θα πρέπει να το κάνει ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ ή η ΕΕΤΤ ( και μην μου πείτε πως πάλι γράφω για αυτή, αυτή είναι η υπεύθυνη αρχή που όρισε το κράτος εκτός αν ξέρετε καμιά άλλη ).

----------


## baskon

Προφανως δε ξερει κανεις να σου πει κατι.
Επισης η μονη λυση που διαφενεται ειναι αν εξαγοραστει με καποιο τροπο,οπότε αν υπαρχουν διαπραγματευσεις δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ανακοινωθει κατι μεχρι να γινει συμφωνια..
Μονο καποιος εκ των εσω αν εχει πηγες μπορει να μαθει τι γινεται..
Και εγω πιστευω οτι μεχρι το τελος της αλλης βδομαδας θα χει ξεκαθαρισει το θεμα. Αν υπαρχει αγοραστης δεν τον συμφερει να φυγουν ολοι οι πελατες τις Αλτεκ και οσο περνα ο χρονος αυτο γινεται.
Μετα το τελος της αλλης βδομαδας φανταζομαι οτι θα αυξηθουν και οι αποχωρησεις απο την Αλτεκ ακόμα και αυτων που έχουν προπληρωσει ,οποτε αν δεν εχει γινει κατι παει για κλεισιμο απευθειας.....

----------


## hadderakk

*Σε αναζήτηση αγοραστή η τηλεπικοινωνιακή Altec
*
Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Πέμπτη, 4 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 07:00

Στενεύουν τα περιθώρια για τις Altec Telecom και Lannet, που αντιμετωπίζουν σημαντικά προβλήματα ρευστότητας. Η πρώτη βρίσκεται σε αγωνιώδη αναζήτηση στρατηγικού επενδυτή, ενώ ακόμα δεν έχει καταλήξει σε συμφωνία με τις τράπεζες, ώστε να καταβάλει στον ΟΤΕ το ποσό που έχει ορίσει η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ -τα 250.000 ευρώ-, ώστε να της ανοίξει τα κυκλώματα.

Οσο περισσότερο το θέμα παραμένει σε εκκρεμότητα, τόσο η τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρεία χάνει σε αξιοπιστία, ενώ ορισμένα προβλήματα παρατηρούνται και στις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει στο Δημόσιο, λόγω της συμμετοχή της στο δίκτυο Σύζευξις.

Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι η διοίκηση της Altec είχε συζητήσεις με τις περισσότερες από τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες, ενώ επαφές έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί και με τον κυπριακό τηλεπικοινωνιακό οργανισμό. Σημειώνεται ότι η προσπάθεια να βρεθεί στρατηγικός επενδυτής είχε ξεκινήσει πριν ακόμη ο ΟΤΕ σταματήσει να προσφέρει στην Altec Telecom το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των υπηρεσιών του.

Σύμφωνα με τις εκτιμήσεις της τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς, η χρονική περίοδος είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη για να βρεθεί στρατηγικός επενδυτής, αφού το μόνο που θεωρείται ότι αξίζει να αγοραστεί είναι οι πελάτες που έχουν σύνδεση απευθείας με το δίκτυο του εναλλακτικού παρόχου.

Στη Lannet, τα σοβαρά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει έχουν γίνει γνωστά στα τέλη Ιουνίου, χωρίς μέχρι στιγμής να έχει δημοσιοποιηθεί κάτι που να δίνει ελπίδες για το μέλλον της.

Η εν λόγω εταιρεία έχει ακολουθήσει τη Διαδικασία Συνδιαλλαγής του άρθρου 99 του ν.3588\2007, ώστε μεταξύ άλλων να «παγώσει» διεκδικήσεις ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών της. Οι πληροφορίες κάνουν λόγο για επαφές με επενδυτικά Fund στο εξωτερικό, ωστόσο η διαρροή πελατών, αλλά και εργαζομένων είναι μεγάλη και το αδιέξοδο προφανές, αν η χρηματοδότηση δεν εξασφαλιστεί άμεσα.

Οπως αναφέρεται στις σημειώσεις των συνοπτικών οικονομικών της καταστάσεων για το εξάμηνο, οι συνολικές ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές της μητρικής εταιρείας είναι περίπου 14,7 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ γίνεται λόγος για «ύπαρξη σοβαρής αμφιβολίας ως προς τη δυνατότητά της να συνεχίσει τη δραστηριότητά της».

Η Lannet, στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του έτους, είχε σημαντική μείωση εσόδων της τάξης του 20% (έσοδα 25,506 εκατ. ευρώ έναντι 31,963). Την ίδια στιγμή, οι ζημιές προ φόρων της ανήλθαν σε 24,986 εκατ. ευρώ, έναντι επίσης ζημιών 4,020 της αντίστοιχης περιόδου πέρυσι.

Η διαπραγμάτευση της μετοχής της Lannet έχει ανασταλεί. Η μετοχή της Altec χθες, έπειτα από μια έντονα καθοδική πορεία αρχικά, τελικά έκλεισε στα ίδια με τα προχθεσινά επίπεδα (0,44 ευρώ) χωρίς μεταβολή. Η μετοχή της Microland σημείωσε και χθες μεγάλη πτώση 11,21% και έκλεισε στα 1,98 ευρώ.

ΤΕΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΔΗ

Πηγη
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...04/1558775.htm

----------


## baskon

Παντως για να το ριξουμε και λιγο στη πλακα..
Σε λίγες μέρες αυτο το τοπικ θα είναι ίσως και πρωτο στη λίστα των Thread με τις περισσοτερες εμφανισεις και μυνηματα. 
Ουτε που το φανταζοταν  κανεις για thread που απευθυνεται μόνο στην Αλτεκ :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Καποτε ο αθλητικογραφος Γιαννης Βανδωρος ειχε γραψει
 για τον μεγα αστερα του Ολυμπιακου Γιωργο Σιδερη
 <<οι αδειοι τενεκεδες πολυ θορυβο κανουν!>>
ΕΕΕ τωρα που αδειασε σχεδον τελειως η Altec ...
 :ROFL:

----------


## jap

Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι άλλο, αν ξέρει κανείς να απαντήσει: Η Lannet, παρά τα προβλήματα, εξυπηρετούσε από την αρχή και τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις (στην αρχή τις μισές, τώρα πολύ περισσότερες) και τους πελάτες internet, κουτσά-στραβά (κατέβασμα με 2 Mbps σε γραμμή 8άρα και το τελευταίο 15θήμερο στις κανονικές ταχύτητες, αφού φύγαν πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί ιντερνετικοί συνδρομητές). H Altec, από την πρώτη μέρα μέχρι σήμερα, δεν εξυπηρετεί τίποτα και κανέναν, τουλάχιστον απο όσους ξέρουμε εδώ στο adslgr (ταχύτητες internet τραγικά χαμηλές και κλήσεις με προεπιλογή ελάχιστες, 1 στις 10 περίπου). Ίσως στις εκτιμήσεις να κάνω λάθος και σίγουρα δεν είμαστε όλοι στην ίδια περιοχή κλπ, κλπ. 

Η ερώτηση λοιπόν: Έχει η ALtec τόσο φοβερότερο πρόβλημα ή έχει με κάποιο τρόπο διοχετεύσει τα όσα κυκλώματα της απέμειναν στους επιχειρηματικούς πελάτες της;

----------


## malakudi

Αν και η στάση της Altec προς τους συνδρομητές της είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτη, δε μπορώ να μη καυτηριάσω αυτά που λέει ο ΟΤΕ από το 134.
Συγκεκριμένα, για ένα πελάτη μου που έχει Altec τηλεφωνία και Altec DSL αλλά του είναι απαραίτητο το internet και δε μπορεί να περιμένει, τηλεφώνησα χτες στο 134 για να αλλάξω πάροχο τηλεφωνία και ADSL. Η συνομιλία πήγε ως εξής:
- Καλημέρα, είμαι συνδρομητής τηλεφωνία και ADSL Altec αλλά επειδή αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα ενδιαφέρομαι να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ.
- (Υπάλληλος 134).Δεν αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα. Έχει κλείσει η Altec. Θα πρέπει να κάνετε αυτό κι αυτό κι αυτό ...

Είναι προφανής η προσπάθεια του ΟΤΕ για αρπαγή συνδρομητών της Altec και αυτό είναι κάτι απαράδεκτο.

just my two cents

----------


## gogos888

Στον λαιμό να τους κάτσουν και στους γιατρούς να τα φάνε  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## matrix1

Τοσοι φευγουν απο την Αλτεκ και αντι να ανεβαινουν οι ταχυτητες, καθε μερα πεφτουν και πιο πολυ. Εχει φτασει  στο speedtest download 60kbps (kilo*bits*/s)...

----------


## jpan

Κοίτα, σε μένα δεν είπαν το παραμικρό για την Altec. Πιθανά γιατί η κλίση στο 134 από Μυτιλήνη πηγαίνει στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης. Οι κοπελίτσες μέχρι στιγμής είναι ευγενέστατες. Έκανα αίτηση για 24άρα την Τρίτη το πρωί. Ζήτησα το SpeedTouch 585i και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει και θα μου το στείλουν δωρεάν. Πάντως μέχρι εχτές το βράδυ δεν είχαν ετοιμαστεί οι κωδικοί της ΟΤΕνετ. Πιθανά σήμερα!!! Είδομεν !!!

----------


## greatst

> Κοίτα, σε μένα δεν είπαν το παραμικρό για την Altec. Πιθανά γιατί η κλίση στο 134 από Μυτιλήνη πηγαίνει στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης. Οι κοπελίτσες μέχρι στιγμής είναι ευγενέστατες. Έκανα αίτηση για 24άρα την Τρίτη το πρωί. Ζήτησα το SpeedTouch 585i και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει και θα μου το στείλουν δωρεάν. Πάντως μέχρι εχτές το βράδυ δεν είχαν ετοιμαστεί οι κωδικοί της ΟΤΕνετ. Πιθανά σήμερα!!! Είδομεν !!!




Off Topic


		το συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  :One thumb up:  :Rock guitar:

----------


## satspo

> Στο ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet θέλει γύρω στις 15-20 μέρες. Στις 1/9/08 έκανα αίτηση και στις 17/9/08 μου έδωσαν ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: gogos888 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> +1000


εγω εκανα αιτηση 2play στις 29/8 και μυνημα για ενεργοποιηση δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα.εσενα σου εστειλαν κιολας μυνημα για 17/9???
εσυ εκανες αιτηση 1/9 και σου ηρθε μυνημα?

----------


## jimmy870

> - Καλημέρα, είμαι συνδρομητής τηλεφωνία και ADSL Altec αλλά επειδή αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα ενδιαφέρομαι να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ.
> - (Υπάλληλος 134).Δεν αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα. Έχει κλείσει η Altec. Θα πρέπει να κάνετε αυτό κι αυτό κι αυτό ...


Συμφωνό μαζί σου :Respekt: , αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην σκέπτομαι πως η υπάλληλος του 134 απλώς να λέει την αλήθεια που αρνούμαστε να δούμε κατάφατσα. :Sorry: 

Εγώ πάντως θα μείνω μέχρι τελικής και οριστικής πτώσεις.

----------


## SfH

> Η ερώτηση λοιπόν: Έχει η ALtec τόσο φοβερότερο πρόβλημα ή έχει με κάποιο τρόπο διοχετεύσει τα όσα κυκλώματα της απέμειναν στους επιχειρηματικούς πελάτες της;


Η Lannet φαντάζομαι δούλευε από ιδιόκτητο. Στην περίπτωση της altec, το bottleneck είναι στη διασύνδεση των bras της altec με τον ΟΤΕ. Κυκλώματα altec που δεν περνάνε από το dsl δίκτυο του οτε, αυτή τη στιγμή, έχουν κανονική απόδοση, εξαιρουμένων ελληνικών προορισμών.

----------


## manoulamou

> Στον λαιμό να τους κάτσουν και στους γιατρούς να τα φάνε


Κοψτε κατι ... κοψτε κατι ...  :ROFL: εμενα οταν με ενοχλουσαν απ την HOL να ξανα-παω σ αυτους
ή την Eurobank για να μεταφερω τα υπολοιπα των καρτων (που ποτε δεν ειχα)
δεν επεσα να τους φαω ... :Crazy:  ... ο,τι τους λενε κανουν τα παιδια!
Εαν θελετε να βρισετε κ να πιασει τοπο, προς Βουρλουμη ή Αθανασούλη μερια!!!

----------


## gogos888

> εγω εκανα αιτηση 2play στις 29/8 και μυνημα για ενεργοποιηση δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα.εσενα σου εστειλαν κιολας μυνημα για 17/9???
> εσυ εκανες αιτηση 1/9 και σου ηρθε μυνημα?




Από το adsl status:
03/09/2008 17:15  Η γραμμή σας βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία κατασκευής. Εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης:17/09/2008 03/09/2008 17:15  Προωθήθηκε επιτυχώς το αίτημα φορητότητας.  
03/09/2008 17:14  Προωθήθηκε το αίτημα φορητότητας του αριθμού σας  
03/09/2008 17:14  Επιτυχής καταχώρηση αίτησης από ΟΤΕ  
01/09/2008 14:33  Αποστολή αίτησης προς ΟΤΕ  
01/09/2008 14:33  Ολοκλήρωση δέσμευσης καλωδίωσης (βρόχου) στον ΟΤΕ  
01/09/2008 14:33  Παραλαβή και καταχώρηση της αίτησης από Forthnet

----------


## pt3

Πάντως μη κόβεις και το κεφάλι σου ότι είναι γραμμή ανωθεν, είδες οτι άλοι υπάλληλοι του 134 δεν αναφέρθηκαν σε αυτό. Ουτε είναι ευκολο μια μεγάλη εταιρεία να δώσει τέτοια γραμμή σε εκατοντ'αδες ή χιλιάδες υπαλλήλους της χωρίς να διαρεύσει, και ξέρεις πόσοι τους την έχουν στημένη.

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι ο υπάλληλος το είπε ετσι από ...... Το άκουσε από το μπατζανάκη του , τον γειτονά του κλπ ή απλά σου λέει οτι αφού τις κόψαμε το 80% των κυκλωμάτων είναι σα να έκλεισε, δεν το πολυψάχνει αν ενδεχομένως υπάρχουν λύσεις για να ανακάμψη.

Επίσης μια κουβέντα είπε μην τα πέρνεται όλα μετρητοίς    :Smile:

----------


## kalligator

Μόλις με πήρε παπαγαλάκι tou ConnX.

- Καλησπέρα, παίρνω για μια ενημέρωση σχετικά με το ConnX..
Εγώ απαντάω αφοπλιστικά:
- Ευχαριστώ, είμαι καλυμένος (pwned!)
- Ε... έχετε;.. (Altec πήγε να πει αλλά το κατάπιε!)
Συνεχίζει μετά από μια παύση αμηχανίας
- Δουλεύει κανονικά;
- Έχει πέσει η λίγο ταχύτητα αλλά εντάξει δουλεύει.
- Καλά, αν χρειαστείτε οποιαδήποτε ενημέρωση σχετικα με το ConnX καλέστε δωρεάν στο |34

Δεν πάτε να αγαπηθείτε λέω εγώ καραγκιόζηδες, άκου εκεί θράσσος τα κοράκια...

----------


## golity

> Δεν πάτε να αγαπηθείτε λέω εγώ καραγκιόζηδες, άκου εκεί θράσσος τα κοράκια...


Εμένα δεν με πήραν τηλ. τους πήρα εγώ  :Razz: 

Κοράκια ξεκοράκια, τουλάχιστον σου δίνουν μια λύση στο πρόβλημα (έστω και με αθέμιτα μέσα). Η Altec που ωρυόταν στην αρχή με δηλώσεις για τον κακό ΟΤΕ, που είναι και έχει κάνει τουμπεκί και αφήνει τους συνδρομητές της χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση για την κατάσταση;  :Thinking: 

Ε αυτή την κοροιδία δεν άντεξα και την έκανα με ελαφρά!

----------


## anon

Πάντως να σας ενημερώσω ότι ο τελευταίος ισολογισμός (30/6) που εκδώθηκε δείχνει μια πραγματική άσχημη εικόνα για το σύνολο του ομίλου, γεγονός που πρέπει να προβληματίζει κατα πόσο είναι πλέον βιώσιμος ο όμιλος. Για την Altec Telecoms νομίζω το πράγμα ειναι τελειωμενο ήδη. Ηδη η μαμά έχει δανειακές υποχρεώσεις πάνω απο 150 εκατ., έχει πτώση του τζίρου κατα 30% απο πέρυσι, η altec telecoms εμφανίζεται να χρωστά στην μαμά Altec κοντά 28.5 εκατ, που αν υποχρεωθεί να τα διαγράψει, θα εμφανίσει μεγάλες ζημιές. Οι τράπεζες πρέπει πλέον να μην δανείζουν εδώ και καιρο (αυτές πρώτες τα μαθαίνουν), και εαν δεν έχει αρχίσει ήδη, οι προμηθευτές πλέον θα πουλάνε μόνο μετρητοίς. Το ίδιο σενάριο είχε γίνει με τον πουλιάδη. Εαν αρχίσει η μεγάλη κατρακύλα, σταματημός δεν υπάρχει. Το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο, μην πω εξαιρετικά απίθανο, να ανακάμψει γενικώς ο όμιλος, και ειδικότερα η AltecTelecoms.

----------


## satspo

> Από το adsl status:
> 03/09/2008 17:15  Η γραμμή σας βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία κατασκευής. Εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης:17/09/2008 03/09/2008 17:15  Προωθήθηκε επιτυχώς το αίτημα φορητότητας.  
> 03/09/2008 17:14  Προωθήθηκε το αίτημα φορητότητας του αριθμού σας  
> 03/09/2008 17:14  Επιτυχής καταχώρηση αίτησης από ΟΤΕ  
> 01/09/2008 14:33  Αποστολή αίτησης προς ΟΤΕ  
> 01/09/2008 14:33  Ολοκλήρωση δέσμευσης καλωδίωσης (βρόχου) στον ΟΤΕ  
> 01/09/2008 14:33  Παραλαβή και καταχώρηση της αίτησης από Forthnet


αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω,δηλαδη την ιδια μερα ξεκινησε η διαδικασια?ενω σε μενα τιποτα ακομα. ξεκιναω τα τηλεφωνα λοιπον για να δω τι συμβαινει.

----------


## a66fm

> Πάντως να σας ενημερώσω ότι ο τελευταίος ισολογισμός (30/6) που εκδώθηκε δείχνει μια πραγματική άσχημη εικόνα για το σύνολο του ομίλου, γεγονός που πρέπει να προβληματίζει κατα πόσο είναι πλέον βιώσιμος ο όμιλος. Για την Altec Telecoms νομίζω το πράγμα ειναι τελειωμενο ήδη. Ηδη η μαμά έχει δανειακές υποχρεώσεις πάνω απο 150 εκατ., έχει πτώση του τζίρου κατα 30% απο πέρυσι, η altec telecoms εμφανίζεται να χρωστά στην μαμά Altec κοντά 28.5 εκατ, που αν υποχρεωθεί να τα διαγράψει, θα εμφανίσει μεγάλες ζημιές. Οι τράπεζες πρέπει πλέον να μην δανείζουν εδώ και καιρο (αυτές πρώτες τα μαθαίνουν), και εαν δεν έχει αρχίσει ήδη, οι προμηθευτές πλέον θα πουλάνε μόνο μετρητοίς. Το ίδιο σενάριο είχε γίνει με τον πουλιάδη. Εαν αρχίσει η μεγάλη κατρακύλα, σταματημός δεν υπάρχει. Το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο, μην πω εξαιρετικά απίθανο, να ανακάμψει γενικώς ο όμιλος, και ειδικότερα η AltecTelecoms.


καλή η ενημέρωση δεν λέω εχουμε πήξει της τελευταιες μέρες απο ενημέρωση για το εχει γινει απο παντου (εφημερίδες, παπαγαλάκια, υπαλήλους άλλων εταιριών...) 
αλλά αυτο που θέλουμε όλοι είναι να βγεί επιτέλους μια ανακοίνωση απο την άλτεκ (μαμα, κόρη, δεν θα τα χαλάσουμε εκεί...) και να μας πεί τι *ΘΑ* γίνει. 
Στην τελική το να φεύγουν οι πελάτες τους μειώνει και την συνολική αξία πώλησης (αν γινει κατι τέτοιο) της εταιρίας.  

προσωπικά με όλα αυτα τα κοράκια που μου την έχουν πέσει τηλεφωνικά για επιστροφή στον οτε αλλά και με όλα αυτα που βλέπω στο φορουμ μόνο για οτε δεν με βλέπω
αν σκεφτείς οτι πρεπει να πληρώσω 
πάλι τα τελη ενεργοποίησης και να πάθω εγκεφαλικό στον πρώτο λογαριασμό (~150 euro)τα "χαμένα" 50 ευρώ του jetpack καιτο να πληρώνω τα 3πλά απ οτι πληρωνα στην αλτεκ για την ίδια τυπικά υπηρεσία (6 φορες αν βάλω και τις 8 static)sorry αλλά υπάρχει και το sharedLLU υπάρχει και η on που όσο και να μην την πάω προσωπικά έχει και προσφορά για τσάμπα μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου :Whistle:

----------


## gogos888

> αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω,δηλαδη την ιδια μερα ξεκινησε η διαδικασια?ενω σε μενα τιποτα ακομα.


Ούτε καν την καταχώρηση της αίτησης σου βγάζει; Πάρτους τηλέφωνο να σου πουν ακριβώς το στάδιο που βρίσκεσαι.

----------


## satspo

> Ούτε καν την καταχώρηση της αίτησης σου βγάζει; Πάρτους τηλέφωνο να σου πουν ακριβώς το στάδιο που βρίσκεσαι.


αυτο θα κανω αλλα θα παρω στο forthnet shop.εκει θα εχουν κανει κατι...

----------


## anon

Και εγώ χθές είδα τον ισολογισμό του ομίλου, και απλά ενημέρωνω, ασχέτως της σχετικής αρθρογραφίας στον Τύπο, ότι τα στοιχεία του ομίλου δείχνουν μια πολύ άσχημη εικόνα, ειδικά δε της AltecTelecoms. Συμφωνω ότι η ενίσχυση του ΟΤΕ, μόνο καλό δεν κάνει απο άποψη ανταγωνισμού, το είδαμε εξάλλου τόσο καιρό με ποιά λογική λειτουργει. Απο την άλλη όμως για μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του πελατολογίου της AltecTelecoms δεν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές, μιας και η χρήση του συγκεκριμένου παρόχου γινόταν γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπήρχε απο αλλους LLU στην περιοχή τους.

----------


## lewton

> Και εγώ χθές είδα τον ισολογισμό του ομίλου, και απλά ενημέρωνω, ασχέτως της σχετικής αρθρογραφίας στον Τύπο, ότι τα στοιχεία του ομίλου δείχνουν μια πολύ άσχημη εικόνα, ειδικά δε της AltecTelecoms. Συμφωνω ότι η ενίσχυση του ΟΤΕ, μόνο καλό δεν κάνει απο άποψη ανταγωνισμού, το είδαμε εξάλλου τόσο καιρό με ποιά λογική λειτουργει. Απο την άλλη όμως για μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του πελατολογίου της AltecTelecoms δεν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές, μιας και η χρήση του συγκεκριμένου παρόχου γινόταν γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπήρχε απο αλλους LLU στην περιοχή τους.


Έχει δημοσιευτεί αρκετές ημέρες τώρα, και ήταν σαφής η δυσχερής θέση του ομίλου.

----------


## jap

> Ούτε καν την καταχώρηση της αίτησης σου βγάζει; Πάρτους τηλέφωνο να σου πουν ακριβώς το στάδιο που βρίσκεσαι.




Off Topic


		Είναι μια ειδική διαδικασία που έχει η forthnet και μόνο, βάζει τις αιτήσεις σε μια στοίβα τεράστια πριν τις περάσει ότι υπάρχουν στο σύστημά της. Σου λένε τηλεφωνικά ότι την έχουν παραλάβει και πότε, αλλά δεν την καταχωρούν στο σύστημα για λόγους δικούς τους. Το έκαναν πέρσι συστηματικά όταν λάμβαναν αιτήσεις για υπηρεσίες double play που είχαν την υποχρέωση να τους δώσουν ΑΡΥΣ μέχρι να φτιάξουν δίκτυο στις περιοχές εκείνες (όπως η δική μας) που συνεχώς έπαιρνε αναβολή η διαθεσιμότητα. Τις ξεσκαρτάρουν και τις περνάνε στο σύστημα κατά περιοχές, ανεξαρτήτως του πότε υποβλήθηκαν. Φαίνεται το σύστημα που βγάζει το status ή έχει χρονικά όρια ή δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει πάρα πολλές αιτήσεις ταυτόχρονα σε εκκρεμότητα. Μπορεί και τώρα επίτηδες να καθυστερούν αν δεν έχουν πόρτες ή δίκτυο να δώσουν. Γιατί δεν το συζητάτε στο subforum της Forthnet;

----------


## valsam

Απ'οτι βλεπω  παω και'γω για conn-x !
Μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια,μενω στο διπλα σπιτι με την αδελφη μου που εχει ηδη conn-x 1024 και λεω μιας και πιανω με wi-fi απο διπλα,να της πω να το κανει 24αρα και να δινουμε απο 15 ευρω και να το μοιραζομαστε!
Οταν ας πουμε ειμαστε και οι δυο στο internet πως θα μοιραζετε η ταχυτητα?
Επειδη εγω θα μπαινω με wi-fi θα εχω μικροτερες ταχυτητες?

----------


## a66fm

> Απ'οτι βλεπω παω και'γω για conn-x !
> Μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια,μενω στο διπλα σπιτι με την αδελφη μου που εχει ηδη conn-x 1024 και λεω μιας και πιανω με wi-fi απο διπλα,να της πω να το κανει 24αρα και να δινουμε απο 15 ευρω και να το μοιραζομαστε!
> Οταν ας πουμε ειμαστε και οι δυο στο internet πως θα μοιραζετε η ταχυτητα?
> Επειδη εγω θα μπαινω με wi-fi θα εχω μικροτερες ταχυτητες?


με λιγότερα απο 15 ευρώ μόνο το adsl in a box της forthnet παίρνεις 
http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10011424
....παίζει και για τους μή έχοντες προσβαση σε full/shared LLU




> Και εγώ χθές είδα τον ισολογισμό του ομίλου, και απλά ενημέρωνω, ασχέτως της σχετικής αρθρογραφίας στον Τύπο, ότι τα στοιχεία του ομίλου δείχνουν μια πολύ άσχημη εικόνα, ειδικά δε της AltecTelecoms. Συμφωνω ότι η ενίσχυση του ΟΤΕ, μόνο καλό δεν κάνει απο άποψη ανταγωνισμού, το είδαμε εξάλλου τόσο καιρό με ποιά λογική λειτουργει. Απο την άλλη όμως για μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του πελατολογίου της AltecTelecoms δεν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές, μιας και η χρήση του συγκεκριμένου παρόχου γινόταν γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπήρχε απο αλλους LLU στην περιοχή τους.

----------


## zeta

> Απ'οτι βλεπω  παω και'γω για conn-x !
> Μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια,μενω στο διπλα σπιτι με την αδελφη μου που εχει ηδη conn-x 1024 και λεω μιας και πιανω με wi-fi απο διπλα,να της πω να το κανει 24αρα και να δινουμε απο 15 ευρω και να το μοιραζομαστε!
> Οταν ας πουμε ειμαστε και οι δυο στο internet πως θα μοιραζετε η ταχυτητα?
> Επειδη εγω θα μπαινω με wi-fi θα εχω μικροτερες ταχυτητες?


στο σερφινγκ δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα.
την ταχύτητα την μοιράζεσαι στο download.αν κατεβαζεις ταυτοχρονα και με τους δυο υπολογιστες. οποτε δεν εχεις προβλημα. Ειδικά αν πιασεις πανω απο 15, και να κατεβαζεις και με τους δυο υπολογιστες, μπορει οι σερβερ που κατεβαζεις (και οι δυο μαζι), να μη σου δινουν πανω απο την μεγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα που μπορεις να πιασεις. Στην ουσια δηλαδή θα μοιραζεται το συνολικο download μονο αν κατεβαζεις πολλα αρχεια μαζι, και στους δυο υπολογιστες, με download manager. οποτε δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα.
βάλτε conn-x να ειστε ήσυχοι.

----------


## Kanibalos

Καλα <<ρε>>,ολοι connex βαλατε και ο ΟΤΕ μεχει στο περιμενε 2 μερες να παρω activation????(axaxaxaxax).ΔΕΝ αντεχω αλλο με το κακεκτυπο PSTN,σπασαν τα νευρα μου πραγματικα!!!!.Απο 22 Αυγουστου περιμεναμε σαν <<ρομαντικοι>> μακακες να πλερωσει...
Το μονο πραγμα που  μετανιωνω ειναι που δεν εφυγα νωριτερα.Πολυ τσαμπα περιμενε.Αν ημουν εντος ιδιοκτητου δικτυου καποιου εναλλακτικου δεν θα πηγαινα στον ΠΟΤΕ,αλλα θα αλλαζα και το σταθερο ΟΤΕ με 2play...Μου την εσπασε και αυτος με το ολο θεμα,αλλα στην μπανανια που ζουμε 15 μερες ειναι πολλες για ενα ταλαιπωριμενο σαν και εμενα.



ΥΓ--->Πλακα πλακα οταν φυγει το 85% των πελατων,οι εναπομειναντες σφαιρα θα πανε....(αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα)

----------


## valsam

> με λιγότερα απο 15 ευρώ μόνο το adsl in a box της forthnet παίρνεις 
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10011424
> ....παίζει και για τους μή έχοντες προσβαση σε full/shared LLU


Αν καταλαβα καλα μου βγαινει 12,5 ευρω τον μηνα για 4Μbps στο δυκτιο του ΟΤΕ γιατι εδω που μενω δεν υπαρχει ιδιοκτητο κανενος εναλακτικου με δεσμευση για 1 χρονο!

----------


## lewton

> Αν καταλαβα καλα μου βγαινει 12,5 ευρω τον μηνα για 4Μbps στο δυκτιο του ΟΤΕ γιατι εδω που μενω δεν υπαρχει ιδιοκτητο κανενος εναλακτικου με δεσμευση για 1 χρονο!


Ναι.  :Wink:

----------


## greatst

> Απ'οτι βλεπω  παω και'γω για conn-x !
> Μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια,μενω στο διπλα σπιτι με την αδελφη μου που εχει ηδη conn-x 1024 και λεω μιας και πιανω με wi-fi απο διπλα,να της πω να το κανει 24αρα και να δινουμε απο 15 ευρω και να το μοιραζομαστε!
> Οταν ας πουμε ειμαστε και οι δυο στο internet πως θα μοιραζετε η ταχυτητα?
> Επειδη εγω θα μπαινω με wi-fi θα εχω μικροτερες ταχυτητες?





> στο σερφινγκ δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα.
> την ταχύτητα την μοιράζεσαι στο download.αν κατεβαζεις ταυτοχρονα και με τους δυο υπολογιστες. οποτε δεν εχεις προβλημα. Ειδικά αν πιασεις πανω απο 15, και να κατεβαζεις και με τους δυο υπολογιστες, μπορει οι σερβερ που κατεβαζεις (και οι δυο μαζι), να μη σου δινουν πανω απο την μεγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα που μπορεις να πιασεις. Στην ουσια δηλαδή θα μοιραζεται το συνολικο download μονο αν κατεβαζεις πολλα αρχεια μαζι, και στους δυο υπολογιστες, με download manager. οποτε δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα.
> βάλτε conn-x να ειστε ήσυχοι.


απλά να προσθέσω στα λεγόμενα της Ζέτας ότι πρέπει να προσέξετε το θέμα της ασφάλειας στο ασύρματο δίκτυο, ώστε να μοιράζεστε μόνο οι δυο σας το ίντερνετ και όχι ... όλη η γειτονιά  :Whistle:  Προτείνω *WPA2* και μη-εκπομπή του SSID. Για περισσότερα, ψάξε στο φόρουμ (ένας συμφορουμίτης έχει link στην υπογραφή του αλλά δεν το έχω εύκαιρο)

----------


## sdikr

Θα ήθελα πολύ να δώ την ίδια την εταίρια να βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση,  αυτή δεν υπάρχει

καποιοί μιλάν για παπαγαλάκια   (και όμως είναι αλλή η δουλειά για ενά παπαγαλάκι απο το να σε πάρει τηλέφωνο να σου πει ξέρεις  Internet γιοκ)

Λυσείς υπάρχουν σχεδόν για όλους,  κανείς δεν σας λέει να πάτε μόνο στον ΟΤΕ,    βέβαια το θέμα εδώ είναι οτι κανείς δεν μας λέει τίποτα

----------


## Saxlokodon

Αν κανει καποιος σημερα αιτηση για μεταβαση απο Altec σε Forthnet θα μεινει αναγκαστικα χωρις νετ για τουλαχιστον 2 εβδομαδες;

----------


## valsam

> απλά να προσθέσω στα λεγόμενα της Ζέτας ότι πρέπει να προσέξετε το θέμα της ασφάλειας στο ασύρματο δίκτυο, ώστε να μοιράζεστε μόνο οι δυο σας το ίντερνετ και όχι ... όλη η γειτονιά  Προτείνω WEP2 και μη-εκπομπή του SSID. Για περισσότερα, ψάξε στο φόρουμ (ένας συμφορουμίτης έχει link στην υπογραφή του αλλά δεν το έχω εύκαιρο)


Περιμενω ως αυριο κι'αν δεν γινει τιποτα παω για forthnet ΑDSL in a box με 12,5 ευρω τον μηνα 4mbps και ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα βαρεσουν κι'αυτοι κανα κανονι !!!

Δεν θα μοιραστω με wi-fi τελικα το conn-x γιατι το ενα pc μου δεν εχει καρτα wi-fi και θα πρεπει να αγοραζω (αληθεια ποσο πανε?) και ας πουμε οτι μοιραζομουνα μια conn-x 8αρα που κανει 26,90  δηλ. θα εδινα 13,5 ευρω  ε' παλι πιο φθηνα ειναι το πακετακι της forthnet και μπορει να εχει και κανα ρουτερακι!

Το αλλο δε σκεφτικο μου ειναι οτι δεν γουσταρω να δινω λεφτα στον ΟΤΕ ετσι ωστε αν ακολουθουσαν το παραδειγμα μου κι'αλλοι μηπως καποια μερα ο ΟΤΕ εριχνε τις τιμες του που ειναι κοροιδια!!!!!!!!!

........Auto merged post: valsam πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν κανει καποιος σημερα αιτηση για μεταβαση απο Altec σε Forthnet θα μεινει αναγκαστικα χωρις νετ για τουλαχιστον 2 εβδομαδες;


Γιατι θα μεινω χωρις νετ για τουλαχιστον 2 εβδομαδες αφου παλι μεσω δυκτιου ΟΤΕ θα συνδεθω!!!!!

Τι μονο για το conn-x σου κανουν αυθημερον την συνδεση??????????????

----------


## Saxlokodon

Εγω ρωταω, δεν ξερω. Θελω να παω στο ιδιοκτητο της Forthnet. Απο την στιγμη που κανω νεα αιτηση κοβουν αμεσως την παλια συνδεση;

----------


## golity

> Δεν θα μοιραστω με wi-fi τελικα το conn-x γιατι το ενα pc μου δεν εχει καρτα wi-fi και θα πρεπει να αγοραζω (αληθεια ποσο πανε?) και ας πουμε οτι μοιραζομουνα μια conn-x 8αρα που κανει 26,90  δηλ. θα εδινα 13,5 ευρω  ε' παλι πιο φθηνα ειναι το πακετακι της forthnet και μπορει να εχει και κανα ρουτερακι!


Πάλι φθηνότερα θα σου έρθει. Μπορείς να δεις κάτι σε usb, από την παρακάτω λίστα...

http://www.e-shop.gr/search_per.phtm...&category2=USB

και σε PCI από την παρακάτω...

http://www.e-shop.gr/search_per.phtm...&category2=PCI

----------


## Giama

> μπορει να εχει και κανα ρουτερακι!


USB Modem ADSL (όχι ADSL2+) έχει το φτηνό πακέτο της Forthnet. Οπότε μάλλον θα κρατήσεις όποιο router ήδη έχεις.

----------


## greatst

> Θα ήθελα πολύ να δώ την ίδια την εταίρια να βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση,  αυτή δεν υπάρχει
> 
> καποιοί μιλάν για παπαγαλάκια   (και όμως είναι αλλή η δουλειά για ενά παπαγαλάκι απο το να σε πάρει τηλέφωνο να σου πει ξέρεις  Internet γιοκ)
> 
> Λυσείς υπάρχουν σχεδόν για όλους,  κανείς δεν σας λέει να πάτε μόνο στον ΟΤΕ,    βέβαια το θέμα εδώ είναι οτι κανείς δεν μας λέει τίποτα


θα συμφωνήσω σε πολλά με τον sdikr, και θα προσθέσω και τα ακόλουθα:

1) εμένα ΔΕΝ με πήρε κανείς από ΟΤΕ τηλέφωνο, ΕΓΩ πήγα και έκανα αίτηση γιατί ΔΕΝ με πήρε και κανείς από την Altec να μου πει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα που θα λυθεί τότε.

2) είναι αλήθεια ότι εγώ προσωπικά μέχρι τις 22/8 που άρχισαν τα προβλήματα (σε εμένα) ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την Altec και σε νορμάλ συνθήκες ΔΕΝ θα την άλλαζα: την επέλεξα πριν ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο με αρχικό κριτήριο το ότι είχε 3μηνη δέσμευση παραμονής (jetpack768) και μετά το τρίμηνο έμεινα σε αορίστου πληρώνοντας κάθε μήνα εμπρόθεσμα το λογαριασμό μου σαν κύριος. Μάλιστα, πριν προκύψει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, σε κάθε email που έστελνα, επικοινωνούσαν ΠΑΝΤΑ μαζί μου τηλεφωνικά την επόμενη ή μεθεπόμενη εργάσιμη ημέρα. Γενικά: δεν είχα κανένα παράπονο. Τα γράφω όλα αυτά για να μην ξεχνάμε τα θετικά τώρα που προέκυψε το πρόβλημα.

3) Τα πράγματα είναι απλά: η εταιρεία ΔΕΝ μου παρέχει πλέον αυτό που μου παρείχε, οπότε πάω σε αυτό που με εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα αυτή την περίοδο: εγώ επέλεξα ΟΤΕ: η γραμμή ADSL ήταν όπως και να'χει η ίδια (ΑΡΥΣ) οπότε ΔΕΝ έγινε νέα κατασκευή γραμμής οπότε ξέρω ήδη τα χαρακτηριστικά της και όλα καλά. Στο 1MBps που είμαι εγώ η διαφορά ΟΤΕ με Altec είναι 16,50-13,99=2,51ευρώ/μήνα, αμελητέα για εμένα.

4) Επειδή ακούω πολλά περί τηλεπικοινωνιακού κόστους, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ πλέον το εξής "πακέτο": (εάν έχω κάποιο ποσό λάθος πείτε μου please...)

πάγιο ΟΤΕ τηλεφωνίας PSTN δίμηνο = 24,80ευρώ+ΦΠΑ 
αναγνώριση κλήσεων δίμηνο = 2,00ευρώ+ΦΠΑ
Τ.Σ.Τ.Σ. δίμηνο = 0,88ευρώ+ΦΠΑ
Σύνολο των παραπάνω = 27,68ευρώ+ΦΠΑ = 32,94ευρώ το δίμηνο συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ για τηλεφωνία ΟΤΕ και αναγνώριση κλήσεων

+

Conn-X = 16,50ευρώ το μήνα συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ

+

Skype Unlimited Country (Greece) = 3,39ευρώ το μήνα (τελική τιμή με VAT)

ΑΡΑ:

με 36,36 ευρώ το μήνα ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ έχω:

+τηλεφωνία ΟΤΕ με αναγνώριση κλήσεων
+ADSL 1024/256
+10000λεπτά/μήνα κλήσεις αστικές+υπεραστικές στην Ελλάδα μέσω του Η/Υ με το πρόγραμμα Skype

άσχημα είναι?  :Whistle:  :Wink:

----------


## m_themis

> θα συμφωνήσω σε πολλά με τον sdikr, και θα προσθέσω και τα ακόλουθα:
> 
> 1) εμένα ΔΕΝ με πήρε κανείς από ΟΤΕ τηλέφωνο, ΕΓΩ πήγα και έκανα αίτηση γιατί ΔΕΝ με πήρε και κανείς από την Altec να μου πει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα που θα λυθεί τότε.
> 
> 2) είναι αλήθεια ότι εγώ προσωπικά μέχρι τις 22/8 που άρχισαν τα προβλήματα (σε εμένα) ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την Altec και σε νορμάλ συνθήκες ΔΕΝ θα την άλλαζα: την επέλεξα πριν ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο με αρχικό κριτήριο το ότι είχε 3μηνη δέσμευση παραμονής (jetpack768) και μετά το τρίμηνο έμεινα σε αορίστου πληρώνοντας κάθε μήνα εμπρόθεσμα το λογαριασμό μου σαν κύριος. Μάλιστα, πριν προκύψει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, σε κάθε email που έστελνα, επικοινωνούσαν ΠΑΝΤΑ μαζί μου τηλεφωνικά την επόμενη ή μεθεπόμενη εργάσιμη ημέρα. Γενικά: δεν είχα κανένα παράπονο. Τα γράφω όλα αυτά για να μην ξεχνάμε τα θετικά τώρα που προέκυψε το πρόβλημα.
> 
> 3) Τα πράγματα είναι απλά: η εταιρεία ΔΕΝ μου παρέχει πλέον αυτό που μου παρείχε, οπότε πάω σε αυτό που με εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα αυτή την περίοδο: εγώ επέλεξα ΟΤΕ: η γραμμή ADSL ήταν όπως και να'χει η ίδια (ΑΡΥΣ) οπότε ΔΕΝ έγινε νέα κατασκευή γραμμής οπότε ξέρω ήδη τα χαρακτηριστικά της και όλα καλά. Στο 1MBps που είμαι εγώ η διαφορά ΟΤΕ με Altec είναι 16,50-13,99=2,51ευρώ/μήνα, αμελητέα για εμένα.
> 
> 4) Επειδή ακούω πολλά περί τηλεπικοινωνιακού κόστους, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ πλέον το εξής "πακέτο": (εάν έχω κάποιο ποσό λάθος πείτε μου please...)
> ...



Αγαπητέ συνέλληνα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ. 
Αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες θα βρείς στην Γερμανία με τα σχεδόν μισά χρήματα, στη Γαλλία ακόμη φθινότερα κλπ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΑΝ ΑΜΟΙΒΕΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΣΘΟΥΣ ΛΟΥΞΕΜΒΟΥΡΓΟΥ. 
Πίστεψέ με, έχω την εμπειρία και στα λέω...
ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΥΑΛΟ.

----------


## Kanibalos

Συμφωνω και επαυξανω για το post του greatst.Ειμαι στην ιδια περιπτωση με 2 ΜΒ/s ταχυτητα.


Ποσο καιρο κανουν να σε παρουν απο ΟΤΕ για activation απο την στιγμη που εκανες την αιτηση????.Αλλη μια μερα με την Γ.Τ.Π-PSTN της ALTEC και με βλεπω με νευρικο κλωνισμο!!!!!(μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου). 


ΥΓ---->Αμα δει Eura η ALTEC απο μενα,μετα το χουνερι απο 22 αυγ και μετα....(Πιο πιθανο το κλεισιμο της).

----------


## gmmour

> απλά να προσθέσω στα λεγόμενα της Ζέτας ότι πρέπει να προσέξετε το θέμα της ασφάλειας στο ασύρματο δίκτυο, ώστε να μοιράζεστε μόνο οι δυο σας το ίντερνετ και όχι ... όλη η γειτονιά  Προτείνω WEP2 και μη-εκπομπή του SSID. Για περισσότερα, ψάξε στο φόρουμ (ένας συμφορουμίτης έχει link στην υπογραφή του αλλά δεν το έχω εύκαιρο)


WPA2 εννοείς και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα γραφόμενά σου όσον αφορά το μοίρασμα του bandwidth. Τα παιδιά που θα είναι δύο άτομα πάνω σε μία γραμμή και δεδομένου ότι θα κατεβάζουν αβέρτα, τότε να το κλειδώσουν.

Αν και προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην αφήνουμε ανοιχτό το δίκτυο ώστε να μπαίνει και κάποιος περαστικός. Το μόνο θέμα έχει να κάνει με τυχόν (απίθανο) κακόβουλους εισβολείς που θα θέλουν να υποκλέψουν το POP email password μας το οποίο μεταδίδεται ακρυπτογράφητο από το outlook, όλα τα άλλα ευαίσθητα δεδομένα συνήθως μεταδίδονται SSL κρυπτογραφημένα...

Εμένα πάντως δεν με χαλάει όταν περπατάω στο δρόμο και βρίσκω ένα ανοιχτό wifi για να δω κανένα youtube βιντεάκι με το Ν82 (γιατί το wind plus non-stop δεν παίζει streaming)...

Το bandwidth είναι πρακτικά πολύ μεγάλο για ανθρώπους που κάνουν μόνο σερφάρισμα (όπως εγώ) οπότε γιατί να μην το αφήνουμε ανοιχτό να μπαίνει και κανένας γείτονας ή περαστικός για οποιονδήποτε λόγο (έπεσε η altec του, πέρναγε από κάτω, δεν έχει λεφτά να βάλει internet, περιμένει πέντε μήνες τον καινούριο βρόχο κτλ.)

........Auto merged post: gmmour πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ...
> Δεν θα μοιραστω με wi-fi τελικα το conn-x γιατι το ενα pc μου δεν εχει καρτα wi-fi και θα πρεπει να αγοραζω (αληθεια ποσο πανε?) και ας πουμε οτι μοιραζομουνα μια conn-x 8αρα που κανει 26,90  δηλ. θα εδινα 13,5 ευρω  ε' παλι πιο φθηνα ειναι το πακετακι της forthnet και μπορει να εχει και κανα ρουτερακι!...


Εγώ πάντως προτείνω να μοιραστείς με την αδερφή σου μια σύνδεση... Πιο φθηνά θας σας βγει είτε είναι OTE είτε είναι forthnet είτε οτιδήποτε!

Ένα USB Wifi dongle ή μία κάρτα wifi (αν θες να μην πάρεις usb για να μην σου τρώει υπολογιστική δύναμη) θα σου έρθει πολύ οικονομικά!

Κοινοκτημοσύνη μια χαρά μου φαίνεται!

----------


## jap

> Αν και προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην αφήνουμε ανοιχτό το δίκτυο ώστε να μπαίνει και κάποιος περαστικός. Το μόνο θέμα έχει να κάνει με τυχόν (απίθανο) κακόβουλους εισβολείς που θα θέλουν να υποκλέψουν το POP email password μας το οποίο μεταδίδεται ακρυπτογράφητο από το outlook, όλα τα άλλα ευαίσθητα δεδομένα συνήθως μεταδίδονται SSL κρυπτογραφημένα...
> 
> Εμένα πάντως δεν με χαλάει όταν περπατάω στο δρόμο και βρίσκω ένα ανοιχτό wifi για να δω κανένα youtube βιντεάκι με το Ν82 (γιατί το wind plus non-stop δεν παίζει streaming)...
> 
> Το bandwidth είναι πρακτικά πολύ μεγάλο για ανθρώπους που κάνουν μόνο σερφάρισμα (όπως εγώ) οπότε γιατί να μην το αφήνουμε ανοιχτό να μπαίνει και κανένας γείτονας ή περαστικός για οποιονδήποτε λόγο (έπεσε η altec του, πέρναγε από κάτω, δεν έχει λεφτά να βάλει internet, περιμένει πέντε μήνες τον καινούριο βρόχο κτλ.)


Πες τα gmmour!  :One thumb up:  Προφανώς πάντως ο φίλος εννοεί τον dlsamaniac, σίγουρα όχι εμένα... Να ανοίγαμε μια συζήτηση σχετική κάπου αλλού;

----------


## a66fm

> Αν καταλαβα καλα μου βγαινει 12,5 ευρω τον μηνα για 4Μbps στο δυκτιο του ΟΤΕ γιατι εδω που μενω δεν υπαρχει ιδιοκτητο κανενος εναλακτικου με δεσμευση για 1 χρονο!


ναι απλά γλυτώνεις το τελος ενεργοποίησης  και 10 euro τον μήνα αν μείνεις και τους 12 μήνες στα 4,096 σε σχέση με το conn-x




> Θα ήθελα πολύ να δώ την ίδια την εταίρια να βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση, αυτή δεν υπάρχει
> 
> καποιοί μιλάν για παπαγαλάκια (και όμως είναι αλλή η δουλειά για ενά παπαγαλάκι απο το να σε πάρει τηλέφωνο να σου πει ξέρεις Internet γιοκ)
> 
> Λυσείς υπάρχουν σχεδόν για όλους, κανείς δεν σας λέει να πάτε μόνο στον ΟΤΕ, βέβαια το θέμα εδώ είναι οτι κανείς δεν μας λέει τίποτα


το θέμα της έλλειψης επίσημης πληροφόρησης (κοινώς μούγκα στην στρούγκα) το έχω αναφέρει κι εγώ αλλά συγνώμη που δεν έχω σπουδάσει ορνιθολογία και δεν έπεσα μέσα στην οικογένεια του "πτηνού".
το αποτέλεσμα παραμένει όμως το ίδιο

ο ΟΤΕ έχει την λίστα με τους πελάτες της αλτεκ και όχι κάποιος άλλος πάροχος 

ποιός τον νομιμοποιεί για να αρχίσει τα επιλεκτικά τηλέφωνα και πές μου εσύ σε ποιά κατηγορία πτηνού να τον καταχωρίσω

αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει φάει και παλιότερα πρόστιμο για αντίστοιχα τηλέφωνα με συνδρομητές που έβαλαν με προεπιλογή άλλον πάροχο και τους καλούσε πριν την ενεργοποίηση της για να τους μεταπίσει ή κάνω λάθος;;

----------


## dreamer25

> θα συμφωνήσω σε πολλά με τον sdikr, και θα προσθέσω και τα ακόλουθα:
> 
> 1) εμένα ΔΕΝ με πήρε κανείς από ΟΤΕ τηλέφωνο, ΕΓΩ πήγα και έκανα αίτηση γιατί ΔΕΝ με πήρε και κανείς από την Altec να μου πει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα που θα λυθεί τότε.
> 
> 2) είναι αλήθεια ότι εγώ προσωπικά μέχρι τις 22/8 που άρχισαν τα προβλήματα (σε εμένα) ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την Altec και σε νορμάλ συνθήκες ΔΕΝ θα την άλλαζα: την επέλεξα πριν ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο με αρχικό κριτήριο το ότι είχε 3μηνη δέσμευση παραμονής (jetpack768) και μετά το τρίμηνο έμεινα σε αορίστου πληρώνοντας κάθε μήνα εμπρόθεσμα το λογαριασμό μου σαν κύριος. Μάλιστα, πριν προκύψει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, σε κάθε email που έστελνα, επικοινωνούσαν ΠΑΝΤΑ μαζί μου τηλεφωνικά την επόμενη ή μεθεπόμενη εργάσιμη ημέρα. Γενικά: δεν είχα κανένα παράπονο. Τα γράφω όλα αυτά για να μην ξεχνάμε τα θετικά τώρα που προέκυψε το πρόβλημα.
> 
> 3) Τα πράγματα είναι απλά: η εταιρεία ΔΕΝ μου παρέχει πλέον αυτό που μου παρείχε, οπότε πάω σε αυτό που με εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα αυτή την περίοδο: εγώ επέλεξα ΟΤΕ: η γραμμή ADSL ήταν όπως και να'χει η ίδια (ΑΡΥΣ) οπότε ΔΕΝ έγινε νέα κατασκευή γραμμής οπότε ξέρω ήδη τα χαρακτηριστικά της και όλα καλά. Στο 1MBps που είμαι εγώ η διαφορά ΟΤΕ με Altec είναι 16,50-13,99=2,51ευρώ/μήνα, αμελητέα για εμένα.
> 
> 4) Επειδή ακούω πολλά περί τηλεπικοινωνιακού κόστους, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ πλέον το εξής "πακέτο": (εάν έχω κάποιο ποσό λάθος πείτε μου please...)
> ...


Εγω μεχρι τις 22 Αυγουστου δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα με την αλτεκ.Συνδεθηκα οταν εβγαλε την παροσφορα με τα 9.90Ε που πραγματικα δεν υπηρχε καλυτερη απο αυτην στην αγορα.Λιγο μετα εβγαλε και η vodafone ιδια προσφορα υστερα απο την απηχηση που ειχε.Ο οτε φανερα εκτεθειμενος αποφασισε εντελως τυχαια να κλεισει την αλτεκ αφου ειδε πως αυτη η πρασφορα δεν ευνοουσε τα δικα της οικονομικα συμφεροντα.Θεωρω πωσ ηταν μια προσφορα πολλη απιστευτη για να ειναι αληθινη.Τελικα προεβη σε αυτη την κινηση ωστε οι περισσοτεροι να μεταβουν στον οτε χωρις καθυστερησεις αφου ειναι ηδη ενεργοποιημενη η γραμμη...Αυτη ειναι η σκληρη αληθεια...Εγω παντως θα περιμενω μεχρι να κλεισει οριστικα η αλτεκ και ειναι σιγουρο πωσ μετα δεν θα μεταβω στα κορακια του οτε...Θεωρω πως η ΟΝ μετα ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη...

----------


## greatst

> Αγαπητέ συνέλληνα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ. 
> Αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες θα βρείς *στην Γερμανία* με τα σχεδόν μισά χρήματα, *στη Γαλλία* ακόμη φθινότερα κλπ.
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΑΝ ΑΜΟΙΒΕΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΣΘΟΥΣ ΛΟΥΞΕΜΒΟΥΡΓΟΥ. 
> Πίστεψέ με, έχω την εμπειρία και στα λέω...
> ΕΔΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΥΑΛΟ.


δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά εγώ είχα στο νου μου τον ελληνικό ανταγωνισμό και το λόγο ποιότητας/κόστος πάντα για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

Είναι γνωστό ότι στο εξωτερικό οι routers κάνουν και καφέ.  :Whistle:

----------


## hunder

> Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι άλλο, αν ξέρει κανείς να απαντήσει: Η Lannet, παρά τα προβλήματα, εξυπηρετούσε από την αρχή και τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις (στην αρχή τις μισές, τώρα πολύ περισσότερες) και τους πελάτες internet, κουτσά-στραβά (κατέβασμα με 2 Mbps σε γραμμή 8άρα και το τελευταίο 15θήμερο στις κανονικές ταχύτητες, αφού φύγαν πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί ιντερνετικοί συνδρομητές). H Altec, από την πρώτη μέρα μέχρι σήμερα, δεν εξυπηρετεί τίποτα και κανέναν, τουλάχιστον απο όσους ξέρουμε εδώ στο adslgr (ταχύτητες internet τραγικά χαμηλές και κλήσεις με προεπιλογή ελάχιστες, 1 στις 10 περίπου). Ίσως στις εκτιμήσεις να κάνω λάθος και σίγουρα δεν είμαστε όλοι στην ίδια περιοχή κλπ, κλπ. 
> 
> Η ερώτηση λοιπόν: Έχει η ALtec τόσο φοβερότερο πρόβλημα ή έχει με κάποιο τρόπο διοχετεύσει τα όσα κυκλώματα της απέμειναν στους επιχειρηματικούς πελάτες της;


Και οι επιχειρηματικοί πελάτες σέρνονται.Επίσης είναι έτοιμοι να φύγουν για άλλες πολιτείες. :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

> Είναι γνωστό ότι στο εξωτερικό οι routers κάνουν και καφέ.


Προφανως εχουν κι εκει HOL ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jap

> Και οι επιχειρηματικοί πελάτες σέρνονται.Επίσης είναι έτοιμοι να φύγουν για άλλες πολιτείες.


Άρα η lannet έχει πιο μάγκες τεχνικούς ή της altec έχουν ήδη λακίσει για αλλού... (πώς το είχε πει σε κείνη την ανακοίνωση μέσα Ιουλίου, θα κάνανε λέει κάτι μαγικά για να τους εξυπηρετήσουν όλους MPLS κάτι - λέτε :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> Μόλις με πήρε παπαγαλάκι tou ConnX.
> 
> - Καλησπέρα, παίρνω για μια ενημέρωση σχετικά με το ConnX..
> Εγώ απαντάω αφοπλιστικά:
> - Ευχαριστώ, είμαι καλυμένος (pwned!)
> - Ε... έχετε;.. (Altec πήγε να πει αλλά το κατάπιε!)
> Συνεχίζει μετά από μια παύση αμηχανίας
> - Δουλεύει κανονικά;
> - Έχει πέσει η λίγο ταχύτητα αλλά εντάξει δουλεύει.
> ...


Για μενα δεν ειναι το θεμα οτι ειναι κορακια αλλα οτι εφοσον γινεται κατι τετοιο, τοτε υπαρχει αθεμιτη χρηση μιας πληροφοριας η οποια δε θα επρεπε να χρησιμοποιειται για ανταγωνιστικους λογους. Ο ΟΤΕ ως διαχειριστης last-mile και πωλητης wholesale υπηρεσιων, γνωριζει τα πελατολογια των αλλων παροχων αλλα το ερωτημα ειναι αν αυτη η χρηση, για λογους που ξεπερνουν διαχειριστικα θεματα, μπορει να γινει νομιμα - ειδικα οταν χρησιμοποιειται για ανταγωνιστικο πλεονεκτημα*. 

Ενδεχομενως το θεμα εχει και ρυθμιστικες προεκτασεις για την ΕΕΤΤ ή για την ΑΠΠΔ**.


* Ανταγωνιστικο πλεονεκτημα αρχικα εναντι της ΑΛΤΕΚ που εχει προβλημα, και δευτερευοντως εναντι των αλλων παροχων οι οποιοι θα ηθελαν και αυτοι "να εξυπηρετησουν" τους δεινοπαθουντες συνδρομητες ΑΛΤΕΚ γραφοντας τους ως συνδρομητες, αλλα δε γνωριζουν το πελατολογιο οπως το γνωριζει ο ΟΤΕ.

** Απ' οσο γνωριζω η χρηση βασεων δεδομενων με στοιχεια πολιτων / καταναλωτων πρεπει να γινεται συμφωνα με συγκεκριμενα πρωτοκολλα και για συγκεκριμενες χρησεις που οριζονται απ'την ΑΠΠΔ ανα περιπτωση. Πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ο ΟΤΕ εχει δικαιωμα να χρησιμοποιησει τη συγκεκριμενη βαση για να αλλιευει πελατες.

----------


## nm96027

Eίναι λιιιιγο σχετικο:

H Tiscali στρέφεται εναντίον της ΒΤ λόγω διαφημιστικών επιστολών προς τους πελάτες της

----------


## panoc

εγω για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, το μονο που ελπιζω ειναι να μη χαθει το i-call, στη περιοχη μου ειναι ο μονος τροπος να μιλαω παντου στην ελλαδα με 1Ε την ωρα....

----------


## greatst

> εγω για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, το μονο που ελπιζω ειναι να μη χαθει το i-call, στη περιοχη μου ειναι ο μονος τροπος να μιλαω παντου στην ελλαδα με 1Ε την ωρα....




Off Topic


		εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Skype Unlimited Country (Greece): με 3,39ευρώ/μήνα (τελική τιμή) έχεις 10.000λεπτά/μήνα αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις στην Ελλάδα  :Drunk:

----------


## panoc

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Skype Unlimited Country (Greece): με 3,39ευρώ/μήνα (τελική τιμή) έχεις 10.000λεπτά/μήνα αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις στην Ελλάδα


ναι αλλα 1, δε μου αρεσει να πληρωνω παγια
και 2ο και σημαντικοτερο, το icall Μου αρεσε γιατι ηταν ανεξαρτητο του υπολογιστη...

----------


## pasas9

καλεσαν χτες απο τον οτε για να με ρωτησουν αν μιλαω
πολυ στο τηλεφωνο.
Τους ειπα αν γνωριζουν πως εχω αλτεκ.
Μου απαντησαν οχι.
Τους αποκαλεσα ψευτες, λετε να παρεξηγηθηκαν;

----------


## greatst

> ναι αλλα 1, δε μου αρεσει να πληρωνω παγια
> και 2ο και σημαντικοτερο, το icall Μου αρεσε γιατι ηταν ανεξαρτητο του υπολογιστη...




Off Topic


		αααααα... το είχες σε SIP-τηλέφωνο καρφωμένο στο ρούτερ, ε; Σωστός! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι καλή υπηρεσία και (ειδικά πριν το skype) το χρησιμοποιούσα πολύ... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα skype τηλέφωνα που έχω βρει είναι ασύρματα (DECT ή WiFi) και ... ευχαριστώ, ΔΕΝ θα πάρω...
	


........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> καλεσαν χτες απο τον οτε για να με ρωτησουν αν μιλαω
> πολυ στο τηλεφωνο.
> Τους ειπα αν γνωριζουν πως εχω αλτεκ.
> Μου απαντησαν οχι.
> Τους αποκαλεσα ψευτες, λετε να παρεξηγηθηκαν;


κι όμως, σκέφτηκες ότι ο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ υπάλληλος μπορεί να έλεγε ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ; Ειδικά εάν σκεφτείς τι σε ρώτησε ... μπορεί απλά να πήρε για κάποιο προωθητικό πρόγραμμα και να ΕΤΥΧΕ να πάρει εσένα.  :Whistle: 



Off Topic


		αλλά γιατί τον έκοψες; Έχω περιέργεια πώς θα εξελισσόταν η συζήτηση:

- Μιλάτε πολύ στο τηλέφωνο
- Ναι, μιλάω με τις ώρες
 - ??????????? <τι θα σου έλεγε άραγε μετά???>

----------


## Vassilis91

Θα βγει καμία ανακοίνωση αύριο από Altec η θα περιμένουμε και άλλη βδομάδα?Αύριο κλέινω αισίως μισό μήνα με 300 kb γραμμή. :Smile:

----------


## panoc

> Θα βγει καμία ανακοίνωση αύριο από Altec η θα περιμένουμε και άλλη βδομάδα?Αύριο κλέινω αισίως μισό μήνα με 300 kb γραμμή.


σιγα μη βγαλει ανακοινωση?
για να χασει εν ριπη οφθαλμου ολους τους πελατες της? και μετα? πως θα πωληθει μετα?

----------


## body125z

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		αααααα... το είχες σε SIP-τηλέφωνο καρφωμένο στο ρούτερ, ε; Σωστός! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι καλή υπηρεσία και (ειδικά πριν το skype) το χρησιμοποιούσα πολύ... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα skype τηλέφωνα που έχω βρει είναι ασύρματα (DECT ή WiFi) και ... ευχαριστώ, ΔΕΝ θα πάρω...
> 	
> 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...


θα του αραδιαζει τα  super  πακετα τους 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manolio7

Γεια σασ Γεια σας !είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και δυστυχώς έχω altec.. επειδή βλέπω πως το πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί και θα μείνω μπουκάλα σκάφτομαι να πάω σε τελλας double play . μήπως ξέρετε πόσο καιρό θα κάνουν για να μου ενεργοποιήσουν ιντερνέτ και τηλέφωνο??? πάντως  σήμερα με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ για να με πείσουν με πλάγιο τρόπο να γραφτώ εκεί…  :Thinking:

----------


## stl04

> Εμένα δεν με πήραν τηλ. τους πήρα εγώ 
> 
> Κοράκια ξεκοράκια, τουλάχιστον σου δίνουν μια λύση στο πρόβλημα (έστω και με αθέμιτα μέσα). Η Altec που ωρυόταν στην αρχή με δηλώσεις για τον κακό ΟΤΕ, που είναι και έχει κάνει τουμπεκί και αφήνει τους συνδρομητές της χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση για την κατάσταση; 
> 
> Ε αυτή την κοροιδία δεν άντεξα και την έκανα με ελαφρά!


Εαν σε μερικά χρονια αναρωτιεσε γιατι φτασαμε παλι στις παλιες απιαστες τιμες τοτε ΜΗΝ παραπονιεσε..  :Whistle:  Αρα Ελληνες με το παραμικρο πισω, λες και αμα δεν κατεβασουμε για 1 μηνα torrent ή movies θα καταστραφουμε

----------


## stefg555

> Γεια σασ Γεια σας !είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και δυστυχώς έχω altec.. επειδή βλέπω πως το πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί και θα μείνω μπουκάλα σκάφτομαι να πάω σε τελλας double play . μήπως ξέρετε πόσο καιρό θα κάνουν για να μου ενεργοποιήσουν ιντερνέτ και τηλέφωνο??? πάντως  σήμερα με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ για να με πείσουν με πλάγιο τρόπο να γραφτώ εκεί…


Απ' ότι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα, θα σου πάρει τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδες. Αν πας για ΟΤΕ, θέλεις 1 ημέρα.

Το περίεργο είναι πως στις Συχνές Ερωτήσεις της forthnet λέει το εξής:
*Εάν έχω ήδη συνδρομή ADSL στη Forthnet ή σε κάποιον άλλο πάροχο, και θέλω να μεταβώ στην υπηρεσία Forthnet ADSL με ταχύτητα έως 24Mbps στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο Forthnet, πόσο θα διαρκέσει η διακοπή της υπηρεσίας (ADSL) κατά τη μετάβαση στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet;
*Εάν έχετε ήδη συνδρομή ADSL, με βάση τις διαδικασίες της ΕΕΤΤ, η διακοπή της υπηρεσίας (ADSL) κατά τη μετάβαση στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet δεν θα υπερβεί τις 24 ώρες.

----------


## erttre

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Χρησιμοποιώ το i-call Easy Unlimited (από Ιωάννινα), και εδώ και μία εβδομάδα ενώ οι κλήσεις προς σταθερά εσωτερικού λειτουργούν κανονικά, οι κλήσεις προς σταθερά εξωτερικού δεν διεκπεραιώνονται, αλλά παίρνω το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα:

"Η σύνδεση με τον αριθμό που καλείτε δεν είναι εφικτή."

Χρησιμοποιώ το SJphone, δοκίμασα και με το X-Lite πάλι τα ίδια.
(επιπλέον το SJphone βγάζει το μήνυμα: "Declined to talk. Call rejected: 603 Declined")

Αυτό, όπως είπα, συμβαίνει μόνο στις κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό. Έχει να κάνει με τη γνωστή διένεξη, ή πρόκειται για απλή τεχνική βλάβη;

Από την τεχνική υποστήριξη μου είπαν (την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα) ότι θα επανέλθει, αλλά ακόμα τίποτα...

Αντώνης

----------


## greatst

> Εαν σε μερικά χρονια αναρωτιεσε γιατι φτασαμε παλι στις παλιες απιαστες τιμες τοτε ΜΗΝ παραπονιεσε..  Αρα Ελληνες με το παραμικρο πισω, λες και αμα δεν κατεβασουμε για 1 μηνα torrent ή movies θα καταστραφουμε


ε να μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας: και με Altec ουσιαστικά στον ΟΤΕ θεωρώ ότι ήμουν: τηλεφωνία ΟΤΕ και ίντερνετ με γραμμή πρόσβασης ΑΡΥΣ δηλαδή του ΟΤΕ που απλά μου μεταπωλούσε η Altec. Δεν ... είχα κάνει και καμιά επανάσταση που είχα Altec.  :Razz: 

Και μην κατηγορείτε όσους επειδή θεωρούν ότι "την πάτησαν" με αυτό που έγινε είπαν να επιστρέψουν στη "σιγουριά" του ΟΤΕ: 
*"όποιος καεί στο χυλό φυσάει και στο γιαούρτι"*  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Απ' ότι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα, θα σου πάρει τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδες. Αν πας για ΟΤΕ, θέλεις 1 ημέρα.
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι πως στις Συχνές Ερωτήσεις της forthnet λέει το εξής:
> *Εάν έχω ήδη συνδρομή ADSL στη Forthnet ή σε κάποιον άλλο πάροχο, και θέλω να μεταβώ στην υπηρεσία Forthnet ADSL με ταχύτητα έως 24Mbps στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο Forthnet, πόσο θα διαρκέσει η διακοπή της υπηρεσίας (ADSL) κατά τη μετάβαση στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet;
> *Εάν έχετε ήδη συνδρομή ADSL, με βάση τις διαδικασίες της ΕΕΤΤ, η διακοπή της υπηρεσίας (ADSL) κατά τη μετάβαση στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet δεν θα υπερβεί τις 24 ώρες.


μήπως -λέω ΜΗΠΩΣ- αναφέρεται στο πόσο θα μείνεις χωρίς ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ίντερνετ? (δηλαδή και από παλιό και από νέο πάροχο?) Πάρτους ένα τηλ και ρώτα τους να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## Giama

> μήπως -λέω ΜΗΠΩΣ- αναφέρεται στο πόσο θα μείνεις χωρίς ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ίντερνετ? (δηλαδή και από παλιό και από νέο πάροχο?) Πάρτους ένα τηλ και ρώτα τους να είσαι σίγουρος.


Ακριβώς αυτό εννοεί.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Off Topic





> WPA2 εννοείς και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα γραφόμενά σου όσον αφορά το μοίρασμα του bandwidth. Τα παιδιά που θα είναι δύο άτομα πάνω σε μία γραμμή και δεδομένου ότι θα κατεβάζουν αβέρτα, τότε να το κλειδώσουν.
> 
> Αν και προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην αφήνουμε ανοιχτό το δίκτυο ώστε να μπαίνει και κάποιος περαστικός. Το μόνο θέμα έχει να κάνει με τυχόν (απίθανο) κακόβουλους εισβολείς που θα θέλουν να υποκλέψουν το POP email password μας το οποίο μεταδίδεται ακρυπτογράφητο από το outlook, όλα τα άλλα ευαίσθητα δεδομένα συνήθως μεταδίδονται SSL κρυπτογραφημένα...
> 
> Εμένα πάντως δεν με χαλάει όταν περπατάω στο δρόμο και βρίσκω ένα ανοιχτό wifi για να δω κανένα youtube βιντεάκι με το Ν82 (γιατί το wind plus non-stop δεν παίζει streaming)...
> 
> Το bandwidth είναι πρακτικά πολύ μεγάλο για ανθρώπους που κάνουν μόνο σερφάρισμα (όπως εγώ) οπότε γιατί να μην το αφήνουμε ανοιχτό να μπαίνει και κανένας γείτονας ή περαστικός για οποιονδήποτε λόγο (έπεσε η altec του, πέρναγε από κάτω, δεν έχει λεφτά να βάλει internet, περιμένει πέντε μήνες τον καινούριο βρόχο κτλ.)


Βεβαίως.. 
Αλλά όλα αυτά αν ζούσαμε σε έναν άλλο κόσμο..
Για την ώρα πες μου που περίπου μένεις κ δώσε μου το SSID σου γιατί έχω κάτι κλεμμένες πιστωτικές για να χρεώσω.  :Smile:

----------


## konenas

> ναι αλλα 1, δε μου αρεσει να πληρωνω παγια
> και 2ο και σημαντικοτερο, το icall Μου αρεσε γιατι ηταν ανεξαρτητο του υπολογιστη...


Πραγματικά ανεκτίμητο, είχε με 13Ε απεριόριστες κλήσεις Ελλάδα - Ζώνη1 εξωτερικού.




> Για μενα δεν ειναι το θεμα οτι ειναι κορακια αλλα οτι εφοσον γινεται κατι τετοιο, τοτε υπαρχει αθεμιτη χρηση μιας πληροφοριας η οποια δε θα επρεπε να χρησιμοποιειται για ανταγωνιστικους λογους. Ο ΟΤΕ ως διαχειριστης last-mile και πωλητης wholesale υπηρεσιων, γνωριζει τα πελατολογια των αλλων παροχων αλλα το ερωτημα ειναι αν αυτη η χρηση, για λογους που ξεπερνουν διαχειριστικα θεματα, μπορει να γινει νομιμα - ειδικα οταν χρησιμοποιειται για ανταγωνιστικο πλεονεκτημα*. 
> 
> *Ενδεχομενως το θεμα εχει και ρυθμιστικες προεκτασεις για την ΕΕΤΤ ή για την ΑΠΠΔ**.*
> 
> * Ανταγωνιστικο πλεονεκτημα αρχικα εναντι της ΑΛΤΕΚ που εχει προβλημα, και δευτερευοντως εναντι των αλλων παροχων οι οποιοι θα ηθελαν και αυτοι "να εξυπηρετησουν" τους δεινοπαθουντες συνδρομητες ΑΛΤΕΚ γραφοντας τους ως συνδρομητες, αλλα δε γνωριζουν το πελατολογιο οπως το γνωριζει ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> ** Απ' οσο γνωριζω η χρηση βασεων δεδομενων με στοιχεια πολιτων / καταναλωτων πρεπει να γινεται συμφωνα με συγκεκριμενα πρωτοκολλα και για συγκεκριμενες χρησεις που οριζονται απ'την ΑΠΠΔ ανα περιπτωση. Πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ο ΟΤΕ εχει δικαιωμα να χρησιμοποιησει τη συγκεκριμενη βαση για να αλλιευει πελατες.


Χωρίς σχόλιο.

----------


## stl04

Το μικρό μαγαζακι .......

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, ο κλάδος της πληροφορικής έχει αρχίσει να ανακάμπτει και παρά τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισε, *ο όμιλος της Altec συνεχίζει να αποτελεί έναν από τους κυρίαρχους ομίλους στο κομμάτι της τεχνολογίας στην Ελλάδα, με βλέψεις και για την ευρύτερη περιοχή.* Ο όμιλος αποτελείται σήμερα από τη μητρική εταιρεία πληροφορικής Altec, την τηλεπικοινωνιακή Altec Telecoms, και την αλυσίδα καταστημάτων Microland. Πιθανότατα αν υπάρξει οποιαδήποτε αρνητική εξέλιξη με την τηλεπικοινωνιακή του εταιρεία, ο Θανάσης Αθανασούλης θα συνεχίσει να ασχολείται με το αντικείμενο πάνω στο οποίο στήριξε την αυτοκρατορία του.

Η Altec είναι εισηγμένη στο Ελληνικό Χρηματιστήριο από το 1995, ενώ δύο χρόνια αργότερα πραγματοποίησε τη μετάταξή της στην κύρια αγορά αντλώντας το μυθικό για την εποχή ποσό των 6,5 δισ. δραχμών. Τα τελευταία χρόνια ο όμιλος αναζητά την επέκταση της παρουσίας του στην περιοχή της Νοτιοανατολικής Ευρώπης. Έχει αυτόνομη παρουσία στη Βουλγαρία και τη Ρουμανία, αλλά και στην Κύπρο, την πΓΔΜ και την Αλβανία, μέσω εξουσιοδοτημένων αντιπροσώπων. Από τα τέλη του 2002 η Altec δραστηριοποιείται αυτόνομα και στη Σερβία, με έδρα της το Βελιγράδι, ενώ στα άμεσα σχέδιά της περιλαμβάνεται και η επέκτασή και σε νέες αγορές της ευρύτερης περιοχής.

απο Capital.gr

----------


## psyxakias

Ούτε ο ίδιος ο Αθανασούλης να το έγραφε, μπας και μείωσει έστω και λίγο την κατρακύλα της μετοχής, διότι για συνδρομητές δε νομίζω ότι θα κάτσει κανείς διαβάζοντας αυτά  :Whistle:

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Kαποιος που έιναι με συμβόλαιο στην αλτεκ το οποιο λύγει Φεβρουάριο και ειναι σε περιοχη όπου καλύπτεται απο το δίκτυο της Forthnet μπορει να πάει με αυτό το πακετο και να μην υπάρχει "κολλημα" με την υπάρχουσα συνδεση;


Ναι μπορει κανονικά γινετε μεταφορά από τον ένα πάροχο στον άλλο , απλά θέλει λιγο χρόνο για την αλλαγή αλλα προχωράει κανονικά.

........Auto merged post: FSHOPAXD πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Απ' ότι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα, θα σου πάρει τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδες. Αν πας για ΟΤΕ, θέλεις 1 ημέρα.
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι πως στις Συχνές Ερωτήσεις της forthnet λέει το εξής:
> *Εάν έχω ήδη συνδρομή ADSL στη Forthnet ή σε κάποιον άλλο πάροχο, και θέλω να μεταβώ στην υπηρεσία Forthnet ADSL με ταχύτητα έως 24Mbps στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο Forthnet, πόσο θα διαρκέσει η διακοπή της υπηρεσίας (ADSL) κατά τη μετάβαση στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet;
> *Εάν έχετε ήδη συνδρομή ADSL, με βάση τις διαδικασίες της ΕΕΤΤ, η διακοπή της υπηρεσίας (ADSL) κατά τη μετάβαση στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet δεν θα υπερβεί τις 24 ώρες.


Αυτό αφορά καθαρά την ημέρα της αλλαγής, η ΕΕΤΤ αντίστοιχα όμως ορίζει ότι για να γίνει η διαδικασία καταχώρησης - δεσμευσης βρόγχου και μεταφοράς κλπ κλπ κλπ θέλει από 10-20 εργάσιμες περίπου [το δικαίωμα καθυστέρησης του ΟΤΕ απέναντι στους εναλλακτικούς ειναι αυτό για να κερδίζει πελάτες]

----------


## golity

> Εαν σε μερικά χρονια αναρωτιεσε γιατι φτασαμε παλι στις παλιες απιαστες τιμες τοτε ΜΗΝ παραπονιεσε..  Αρα Ελληνες με το παραμικρο πισω, λες και αμα δεν κατεβασουμε για 1 μηνα torrent ή movies θα καταστραφουμε


Ένα πράγμα που δεν ανέχομαι είναι ο εμπαιγμός... αν κρατούσε αυτή η κατάσταση 1 μήνα, 2 μήνες... πόσο θα άντεχες αλήθεια;

Πως θα σου φαινόταν δηλ. να πλήρωνες υπηρεσίες ενός μήνα με απόδοση κάτω από το 10%; Εγώ είμαι 2 χρόνια, δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα και ήμουν απολύτως ικανοποιημένος. Είχα πάρει το jetpack με 4 μήνες και από τότε ήμουν σε αορίστου!

Οι τιμές δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανέβουν, υπάρχει και ο ανταγωνισμός βλέπεις! Δυστυχώς έχω την ατυχία να βρίσκομαι επαρχία που δεν έχω δυνατότητα llu και το πιο γρήγορο και εύκολο για εμένα ήταν τα πάω στον ΟΤΕ, αφού μας την έκανε η Altec.

Όσο για αυξήσεις μη φοβάσαι, να φοβάσαι κανέναν Αλογοσκούφη ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον, που αν δει ότι έχει ψωμί η adsl, κάνει ότι και στην κινητή και βάλει φόρο (πράγμα καθόλου απίθανο!).

----------


## sexrazat

> ναι απλά γλυτώνεις το τελος ενεργοποίησης  και 10 euro τον μήνα αν μείνεις και τους 12 μήνες στα 4,096 σε σχέση με το conn-x
> 
> 
> 
> το θέμα της έλλειψης επίσημης πληροφόρησης (κοινώς μούγκα στην στρούγκα) το έχω αναφέρει κι εγώ αλλά συγνώμη που δεν έχω σπουδάσει ορνιθολογία και δεν έπεσα μέσα στην οικογένεια του "πτηνού".
> το αποτέλεσμα παραμένει όμως το ίδιο
> 
> ο ΟΤΕ έχει την λίστα με τους πελάτες της αλτεκ και όχι κάποιος άλλος πάροχος 
> 
> ...


Βεβαίως και έχει φάει πρόστιμο. Μόνο που καλό θα ήταν να ξέρουμε και τι είχε γίνει πραγματικά. Μερικές εκατοντάδες καταγγελίες στον ΟΤΕ από πελάτες που βρέθηκαν σε συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία χωρίς να ξέρουν τίποτα (Λέγε με Teledome όπου ξαφνικά ο συνηθισμένος εβδομαδιαίος αριθμός αιτήσεων για προεπιλογή δεκαπλασιάσθηκε).

Κάποια στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ τραβάει ένα μεγάλο αριθμό αιτήσεων και καλεί τους πελάτες που φαίνεται να έχουν κάνει αίτηση να πάνε στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία ρωτώντας τους αν αυτό ισχύει. 43% των πελατών δηλώνει ότι δεν έχει ιδέα, ότι ποτέ δεν ζήτησε κάτι τέτοιο και δέχεται να ηχογραφηθεί η άποψή του. Ο ΟΤΕ καταθέτει τα στοιχεία αυτά στην ΕΕΤΤ και τρώει μια πολύ ωραία καταγγελία από την εταιρεία ότι απαγορεύεται να επεξεργάζεται τα στοιχεία και να τα αμφισβητεί και ένα ξεγυρισμένο πρόστιμο. Τυπικά όλα σωστά βάσει του νόμου.

Λίγο παλιότερα έχει καταθέσει 2000 αιτήσεις προεπιλογής συμπαθούς εταιρείας με πλαστελίνες με την ίδια υπογραφή και για τους 2000 συνδρομητές. Η ΕΕΤΤ κάνει αυστηρές συστάσεις στην εταιρεία με τις πλαστελίνες. Όλα αυτά γνωστά στους παλιότερους στο forum. Διαλέγεται και παίρνετε.

Έχω ζήσει από κοντά και τις δύο ιστορίες. Δεν λέω ότι η τακτική του ΟΤΕ να καλεί πελάτες της Altec είναι και πολύ νόμιμη (λεπτομέρεια, υπάρχει και άλλη εταιρεία που καλεί πελάτες της Altec αλλά ας το αφήσουμε αυτό) αλλά επιτρέψτε μου αν η επιλογή είναι μεταξύ παντελονιάζω τα λεφτά των συνδρομητών και δεν πληρώνω τους προμηθευτές ή πουλάω το πελατολόγιο σε μια νύχτα και από την άλλη εκμεταλλεύομαι τη θέση μου και καλώ συγκεκριμένους πελάτες, να επιλέξω την κουρτίνα δύο.

Ιδιαίτερα αν το συνδυάσουμε και με τα πρόσφατα γραφόμενα στον τύπο ότι παλιότερα προτού υπάρξει κεντρική διαχείριση των αιτημάτων των παρόχων, συγκεκριμένοι πάροχοι σε πιθανή συνεννόηση με αναξιοπαθούντες υπαλλήλους του ΟΤΕ υπέβαλαν μεγάλο αριθμό φανταστικών-μη πραγματικών αιτήσεων σε κέντρα που ο ΟΤΕ είχε πρόβλημα για να διεκδικήσουν διαφυγόντα κέρδη και να τα συμψηφίσουν με τα χρέη τους θα έχουμε και μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα.

ΥΣ Ψιλοάσχετο. 2,5 μήνες μετά την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ στην εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως που υποχρεώνει κάθε πάροχο να διακόπτει αυτόματα κάθε πρόγραμμα με πάγιο μετά την κατάργηση της προεπιλογής, η Tellas αλλά και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες εξακολουθούν να εξαπατούν τους συνδρομητές  και να τους χρεώνουν παράνομα.

ΥΣ 2 Για όποιον το έχει ξεχάσει μετά από1000 τόσα μηνύματα, η Altec όχι μόνο δεν έχει δώσει φράγκο ακόμα αλλά της σφραγίζονται και νέες επιταγές. Αλλά όπως έχω πει και πιο πάνω, στην Ελλάδα μόνο οι μακάκες πληρώνουν.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ΥΣ 2 Για όποιον το έχει ξεχάσει μετά από1000 τόσα μηνύματα, η Altec όχι μόνο δεν έχει δώσει φράγκο ακόμα αλλά της σφραγίζονται και νέες επιταγές. Αλλά όπως έχω πει και πιο πάνω, στην Ελλάδα μόνο οι μακάκες πληρώνουν.


Μα δεν έχει νόημα πλέον να το ψάχνουμε πλέον τι και πώς και πια επιταγή σφραγίστηκε.
Η άλτεκνετ είναι παρελθόν πλέον (δυστυχώς) απλά όχι επίσημα (ακόμα).

----------


## a66fm

> Βεβαίως και έχει φάει πρόστιμο. Μόνο που καλό θα ήταν να ξέρουμε και τι είχε γίνει πραγματικά. Μερικές εκατοντάδες καταγγελίες στον ΟΤΕ από πελάτες που βρέθηκαν σε συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία χωρίς να ξέρουν τίποτα (Λέγε με Teledome όπου ξαφνικά ο συνηθισμένος εβδομαδιαίος αριθμός αιτήσεων για προεπιλογή δεκαπλασιάσθηκε).
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ τραβάει ένα μεγάλο αριθμό αιτήσεων και καλεί τους πελάτες που φαίνεται να έχουν κάνει αίτηση να πάνε στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία ρωτώντας τους αν αυτό ισχύει. 43% των πελατών δηλώνει ότι δεν έχει ιδέα, ότι ποτέ δεν ζήτησε κάτι τέτοιο και δέχεται να ηχογραφηθεί η άποψή του. Ο ΟΤΕ καταθέτει τα στοιχεία αυτά στην ΕΕΤΤ και τρώει μια πολύ ωραία καταγγελία από την εταιρεία ότι απαγορεύεται να επεξεργάζεται τα στοιχεία και να τα αμφισβητεί και ένα ξεγυρισμένο πρόστιμο. Τυπικά όλα σωστά βάσει του νόμου.
> 
> Λίγο παλιότερα έχει καταθέσει 2000 αιτήσεις προεπιλογής συμπαθούς εταιρείας με πλαστελίνες με την ίδια υπογραφή και για τους 2000 συνδρομητές. Η ΕΕΤΤ κάνει αυστηρές συστάσεις στην εταιρεία με τις πλαστελίνες. Όλα αυτά γνωστά στους παλιότερους στο forum. Διαλέγεται και παίρνετε.
> 
> Έχω ζήσει από κοντά και τις δύο ιστορίες. Δεν λέω ότι η τακτική του ΟΤΕ να καλεί πελάτες της Altec είναι και πολύ νόμιμη (λεπτομέρεια, υπάρχει και άλλη εταιρεία που καλεί πελάτες της Altec αλλά ας το αφήσουμε αυτό) αλλά επιτρέψτε μου αν η επιλογή είναι μεταξύ παντελονιάζω τα λεφτά των συνδρομητών και δεν πληρώνω τους προμηθευτές ή πουλάω το πελατολόγιο σε μια νύχτα και από την άλλη εκμεταλλεύομαι τη θέση μου και καλώ συγκεκριμένους πελάτες, να επιλέξω την κουρτίνα δύο.
> 
> Ιδιαίτερα αν το συνδυάσουμε και με τα πρόσφατα γραφόμενα στον τύπο ότι παλιότερα προτού υπάρξει κεντρική διαχείριση των αιτημάτων των παρόχων, συγκεκριμένοι πάροχοι σε πιθανή συνεννόηση με αναξιοπαθούντες υπαλλήλους του ΟΤΕ υπέβαλαν μεγάλο αριθμό φανταστικών-μη πραγματικών αιτήσεων σε κέντρα που ο ΟΤΕ είχε πρόβλημα για να διεκδικήσουν διαφυγόντα κέρδη και να τα συμψηφίσουν με τα χρέη τους θα έχουμε και μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα.
> ...


μιλάμε για διαφορετική καταδικαστική απόφαση τότε

http://www.eett.gr/EETT/LegalFramewo...POF348-164.pdf




> ......Σύμφωνα με τους ισχυρισμούς της TΕΛΛΑΣ ΑΕ το χρονικό διάστημα που προηγείτο της διαδικασίας ακρόασης των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων η ΟΤΕ ΑΕ είχε ξεκινήσει μια εκστρατεία προώθησης των υπηρεσιών της, η οποία φαινόταν να εστιάζει κυρίως στο να μεταπείσει τους συνδρομητές τηλεπικοινωνιακών οργανισμών, οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν τις υπηρεσίες ενός άλλου παρόχου, να επιστρέψουν στην ΟΤΕ ΑΕ. Η συγκεκριμένη πρακτική, κατά τους ισχυρισμούς της TΕΛΛΑΣ ΑΕ, ήρθε εις γνώσιν της κατόπιν κλήσεων συνδρομητών στο Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών. Σύμφωνα με την TΕΛΛΑΣ ΑΕ προκύπτουν τέσσερα (4) στοιχεία, σχετικά με την εκστρατεία της ΟΤΕ ΑΕ: .......
> ...............
> *2. Την επιβολή* στον Οργανισμό Τηλεπικοινωνιών της Ελλάδος Α.Ε. (ΟΤΕ ΑΕ), 
> *1.* διοικητικού προστίμου ύψους …….. για παράβαση των άρθρων 3.4.4 χωρίο τελευταίο, 3.4.6. και 3.4.7. της ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ.: 278/64/15-4-2003 «Έγκριση Υποδείγματος Προσφοράς Διασύνδεσης ΟΤΕ για το έτος 2003» (ΦΕΚ 457/B/2003) και του άρθρου 9 της Απόφασης της ΕΕΤΤ ΑΠ 254/70/2002 «Κανονισμός Εισαγωγής της Προεπιλογής Φορέα στην Ελληνική Αγορά» (ΦΕΚ 773/Β/2002), 
> 
> *2.* διοικητικού προστίμου ύψους …….. για παράβαση του άρθρου 2 του Ν. 703/1977 *«**Περί ελέγχου μονοπωλίων και ολιγοπωλίων και προστασίας του ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού**»* (ΦΕΚ 278/Α/26.09.1977) και του άρθρου 4 της Ειδικής Άδειας που έχει χορηγηθεί στην ΟΤΕ ΑΕ [ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ. : 229/26/2001, «Τροποποίηση του ΠΔ 437/1995 «Έκδοση Ειδικής Άδειας για την Εγκατάσταση, Ανάπτυξη, Λειτουργία και Εκμετάλλευση Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Δικτύων και την Άσκηση άλλων Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Δραστηριοτήτων από τον Οργανισμό Τηλεπικοινωνιών της Ελλάδος Α.Ε. (ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.)»», (ΦΕΚ 1303/Β/9.10.2001)]

----------


## antonopn

και γω σε αυτους που πηραν απο ΟΤΕ για να κανω αλλαγη σε ΑΛΤΕΚ...

ΟΤΕ δεν ξαναπαω ποτε!

θα μεινω μαζι με την αλτεκ μεχρι να βουλιαξει το καραβι και μετα στροφη προς τη δευτερη σε αξιοπιστια εταιρεια μετα τον ΟΤΕ.

4νετ...

----------


## McLeiN

Καλησπέρα διάβασα όλο το θρέντ...αλλά πολύ γρήγορα οπότε να με συγχωρήσετε αν έχει ξαναγίνει η ερώτηση...απλά θα έχασα την απάντηση...

Πολύ απλά...

Είμαι στη Ναύπακτο κ έχω γραμμή adsl (1 Μbps) στο όνομά μου...δλδ ανεξάρτητος απο κάποιον πάροχο (για όσους δεν καταλάβουν με την πρώτη)...μέχρι στιγμής έκανα υπομονή με την άλτεκ την οποία είχα (κ έχω) ως isp....πριν 20-30 μέρες ανανέωσα συνδρομή 3μηνη στα 60€...(κ πήρα δήθεν δώρο 3 μήνες)...ελα όμως που δεν ήξερα τι θα ακολουθούσε...τεσπα...στο παρασύνθημα : με δική μου γραμμή μπορώ να αγοράσω κάποιο πακέτο αύριο το πρωί κ να έχω adsl με νέο πάροχο στο 1Mbps σαν άνθρωπος την ίδια μέρα (έστω ως το βράδυ) ???? Αν ναι,θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις προτάσεις σας...το μοναδικό μου πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν θέλω δέσμευση της γραμμής κ αν γίνει αυτό δεν θέλω για περισσότερο απο 6 μήνες...

Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι συγγνώμη αν επαναλαμβάνω κάποιου συμφορουμίτη την απορία...

----------


## kalligator

> και γω σε αυτους που πηραν απο ΟΤΕ για να κανω αλλαγη *σε* ΑΛΤΕΚ...


Μην το σκέφτεσαι, δεν θα το μετανιώσεις, έλα Altec!  :ROFL: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα μου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον ο φίλος  MNP-10 και σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία στην EETT. Δεν ελπίζω σε κάποια σοβαρή εξέλιξη επ'αυτού αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα. Έτσι για να μην νομίζουν ότι έχουν να κάνουν με πρόβατα.

Πιστεύω το θέμα σηκώνει το δικό του topic. Να μαζευτούμε όλοι εκεί και να προχωρήσουμε σε μαζική αν ψήνεστε κι άλλοι. 

Btw η HOL εμφανίστηκε just in time στην πειοχή μου  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lewton

> Λίγο παλιότερα έχει καταθέσει 2000 αιτήσεις προεπιλογής συμπαθούς εταιρείας με πλαστελίνες με την ίδια υπογραφή και για τους 2000 συνδρομητές. Η ΕΕΤΤ κάνει αυστηρές συστάσεις στην εταιρεία με τις πλαστελίνες. Όλα αυτά γνωστά στους παλιότερους στο forum. Διαλέγεται και παίρνετε.


Εγώ ξέρω ότι η Forthnet δέχθηκε πρόστιμο για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με εξωτερικό call center με το οποίο συνεργαζόταν, και όχι μόνο πλήρωσε το πρόστιμο αλλά διέκοψε και τη συνεργασία με αυτό το call center.
Πηγή: η συνέντευξή τους.

----------


## maik

Αληθεια μπορει καποιος να αποδειξει οτι ο ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιει παρανομα το πελατολογιο της Altec;
Συγνωμη αλλα μηνυματα ανωνυμα του στυλ" με πηραν και μου ειπαν....."  δεν ειναι αξιοπιστα. Ειδικα αν προσεξουμε ημερομηνια εγγραφης και αριθμο μηνυματων. Καλιστα θα μπορουσε καποιος να ισχυριστει οτι ειναι βαλτοι για να δημιουργησουν θεμα.
 Παρομοια φαινομενα εχουν καυτηριαστει δεοντος σε αλλες περιπτωσεις. Σε αυτο το νημα το πηραμε και κανουμε σοβαρη αναλυση. 

Μια μονο απλη ερωτηση; *Οι υπολοιποι παροχοι ειναι ηλιθιοι και δεν κανουν καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ;* 
Οταν βλεπουν να γινεται αυτος ο αθεμιτος ανταγωνισμος. 

 Ειναι το τριτο μηνυμα που γραφω για το ζητημα αυτο.

----------


## a66fm

> Ειδικα αν προσεξουμε ημερομηνια εγγραφης και αριθμο μηνυματων. Καλιστα θα μπορουσε καποιος να ισχυριστει οτι ειναι βαλτοι για να δημιουργησουν θεμα.


τι ακριβώς δεν σου αρέσει με την ημερομηνία εγγραφής μου και τον αριθμό μηνυμάτων ;;;

........Auto merged post: a66fm πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μην το σκέφτεσαι, δεν θα το μετανιώσεις, έλα Altec! 
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα μου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον ο φίλος MNP-10 και σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία στην EETT. Δεν ελπίζω σε κάποια σοβαρή εξέλιξη επ'αυτού αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα. Έτσι για να μην νομίζουν ότι έχουν να κάνουν με πρόβατα.
> 
> Πιστεύω το θέμα σηκώνει το δικό του topic. Να μαζευτούμε όλοι εκεί και να προχωρήσουμε σε μαζική αν ψήνεστε κι άλλοι. 
> 
> Btw η HOL εμφανίστηκε just in time στην πειοχή μου


εγώ εχω ποια 3 επιλογές on, 4thnet & HOL αν τελικα ακουστεί το κλικ του λουκέτου οι 2 απο τους 3 δινουν τσαμπα 3 μηνες

----------


## zeta

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Περιμενω ως αυριο κι'αν δεν γινει τιποτα παω για forthnet ΑDSL in a box με 12,5 ευρω τον μηνα 4mbps και ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα βαρεσουν κι'αυτοι κανα κανονι !!!
> 
> Δεν θα μοιραστω με wi-fi τελικα το conn-x γιατι το ενα pc μου δεν εχει καρτα wi-fi και θα πρεπει να αγοραζω (αληθεια ποσο πανε?) και ας πουμε οτι μοιραζομουνα μια conn-x 8αρα που κανει 26,90  δηλ. θα εδινα 13,5 ευρω  ε' παλι πιο φθηνα ειναι το πακετακι της forthnet και μπορει να εχει και κανα ρουτερακι!
> 
> Το αλλο δε σκεφτικο μου ειναι οτι δεν γουσταρω να δινω λεφτα στον ΟΤΕ ετσι ωστε αν ακολουθουσαν το παραδειγμα μου κι'αλλοι μηπως καποια μερα ο ΟΤΕ εριχνε τις τιμες του που ειναι κοροιδια!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: valsam πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


Ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει την καλύτερη ποιότητα, και ειναι γνωστό ότι ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ υπάρχει παντού, και τα χρήματα που δίνεις δεν ειναι κοροϊδία, πιάνουν τόπο... ...._"επίσης το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ έχει παρουσία σε 1.390 σημεία πανελλαδικά, με ταχύτητες που φτάνουν έως και 24Mbps, ενώ πάνω από 525.000 είναι οι ενεργοί βρόγχοι.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ επεκτείνεται ακόμη και σε απομακρυσμένα νησιά και περιοχές της χώρας, όπως η Ανάφη, οι Λειψοί και η Χάλκη καθώς και περιοχές όπως ο Κρόκος Κοζάνης, η Τροιζήνα, η Κάτω Τιθορέα, οι Καστελλάνοι Χανίων, το Τσεπέλοβο κ.α."_...
πηγή in.gr
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...9&lngDtrID=252


η επιλογή βέβαια είναι δική σου....

----------


## a66fm

> Ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει την καλύτερη ποιότητα, και ειναι γνωστό ότι ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ υπάρχει παντού, και τα χρήματα που δίνεις δεν ειναι κοροϊδία, πιάνουν τόπο... ...._"επίσης το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ έχει παρουσία σε 1.390 σημεία πανελλαδικά, με ταχύτητες που φτάνουν έως και 24Mbps, ενώ πάνω από 525.000 είναι οι ενεργοί βρόγχοι._
> 
> _Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ επεκτείνεται ακόμη και σε απομακρυσμένα νησιά και περιοχές της χώρας, όπως η Ανάφη, οι Λειψοί και η Χάλκη καθώς και περιοχές όπως ο Κρόκος Κοζάνης, η Τροιζήνα, η Κάτω Τιθορέα, οι Καστελλάνοι Χανίων, το Τσεπέλοβο κ.α."_...
> πηγή in.gr
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...9&lngDtrID=252
> 
> 
> η επιλογή βέβαια είναι δική σου....


να κάνω μια ερώτηση;;; :Twisted Evil: 
τι τόν νοιάζει αν ο οτε επεκτείνει το δίκτυο του μέχρι και την "κάτω αθανασούλα" στο σπίτι του τον ενδιαφέρει να εχει δίκτυο δεν θα πάρει ασύρματο ο ανθρωπος και στην τελική πάλι μέσω ΑΡΥΣ θα παίζει πάλι ο οτε θα τα πάρει.......




> Ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει την καλύτερη ποιότητα, και ειναι γνωστό ότι ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ υπάρχει παντού, *και τα χρήματα που δίνεις δεν ειναι κοροϊδία, πιάνουν τόπο.*.. ....


 :Worthy:

----------


## zeta

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση;;;
> την τόν νιάζει αν ο οτε επεκτείνει το δίκτυο του μέχρι και την "κάτω αθανασούλα" στο σπίτι του τον ενδιαφέρει να εχει δίκτυο δεν θα πάρει ασύρματο ο ανθρωπος και στην τελική πάλι μέσω ΑΡΥΣ θα παίζει πάλι ο οτε θα τα πάρει.......


αν έχουμε κοινωνική ευαισθησία όλους πρεπει να μας νοιαζει....
ο οτε επενδύει τα λεφτα που εισπραττει, οι ιδιώτες έχουν στο μυαλό τους μόνο το κέρδος, και ενταξει, καλά κανουν, αλλα ας δίνουν σωστες υπηρεσίες τουλάχιστον!! και ας μην πουλάνε αέρα με τιμές 10% λιγότερο από αυτές του οτε!! 
για να μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα για το ποια ειναι τα κοροϊδίστικα λεφτά.

----------


## a66fm

απλά θεικό επιχείρημα

να σου θυμίσω κάτι 
http://www.ote.gr/greek/investorrela..._structure.asp



```
ΜΕΤΟΧΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ 31 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 2008

Ελληνικό Δημόσιο ..................................... 28,0% 
Deutsche Telekom .................................. 22,0% 
Διεθνείς Θεσμικοί Επενδυτές ........................ 31,6% 
Έλληνες Θεσμικοί Επενδυτές .....................  10,4% 
Λοιποί Επενδυτές ...................................... 8,0%
```

........Auto merged post: a66fm πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ααα ξεχασα και το δικό μου επιχείρημα συγνώμη...........



```
οι Γερμανοι είναι φίλοι μας....
γειά σου Αρτέμη!!
```

----------


## JimBss

> Εαν σε μερικά χρονια αναρωτιεσε γιατι φτασαμε παλι στις παλιες απιαστες τιμες τοτε ΜΗΝ παραπονιεσε..  Αρα Ελληνες με το παραμικρο πισω, λες και αμα δεν κατεβασουμε για 1 μηνα torrent ή movies θα καταστραφουμε


Δεν έχει πισωγύρισμα ευτυχώς. Πολύ δύσκολα θα ξανα-ακριβύνουν. Ειδικά αφού ο Καραμανλής θέλει να τρέξει την κοινωνία της πληροφορίας...

----------


## a66fm

Off Topic


		λες να τον ρωτήσουν οι Γερμανοί;;;;

----------


## defender

> Απ' ότι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα, θα σου πάρει τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδες. Αν πας για ΟΤΕ, θέλεις 1 ημέρα.
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι πως στις Συχνές Ερωτήσεις της forthnet λέει το εξής:
> *Εάν έχω ήδη συνδρομή ADSL στη Forthnet ή σε κάποιον άλλο πάροχο, και θέλω να μεταβώ στην υπηρεσία Forthnet ADSL με ταχύτητα έως 24Mbps στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο Forthnet, πόσο θα διαρκέσει η διακοπή της υπηρεσίας (ADSL) κατά τη μετάβαση στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet;
> *Εάν έχετε ήδη συνδρομή ADSL, με βάση τις διαδικασίες της ΕΕΤΤ, η διακοπή της υπηρεσίας (ADSL) κατά τη μετάβαση στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Forthnet δεν θα υπερβεί τις 24 ώρες.


για Tellas σε ρωτάει ο άνθρωπος  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γεια σασ Γεια σας !είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και δυστυχώς έχω altec.. επειδή βλέπω πως το πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί και θα μείνω μπουκάλα σκάφτομαι να πάω σε τελλας double play . μήπως ξέρετε πόσο καιρό θα κάνουν για να μου ενεργοποιήσουν ιντερνέτ και τηλέφωνο??? πάντως  σήμερα με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ για να με πείσουν με πλάγιο τρόπο να γραφτώ εκεί…


θα πάρει περίπου 20 μέρες.
Μια και είσαι καινούργιος στο forum, για να σε κάνω να χαρείς, όταν κάνεις την αίτηση στείλε μου προσωπικό μύνημα, ίσως σε βοηθήσω λίγο  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> αν έχουμε κοινωνική ευαισθησία όλους πρεπει να μας νοιαζει....
> ο οτε επενδύει τα λεφτα που εισπραττει, οι ιδιώτες έχουν στο μυαλό τους μόνο το κέρδος, και ενταξει, καλά κανουν, αλλα ας δίνουν σωστες υπηρεσίες τουλάχιστον!! και ας μην πουλάνε αέρα με τιμές 10% λιγότερο από αυτές του οτε!! 
> για να μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα για το ποια ειναι τα κοροϊδίστικα λεφτά.


Aν ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα Ζέτα, δε θα του παίρναμε εκατοντάδες πελάτες κάθε μέρα οι ιδιώτες.
Αλλά είσαι και παλιό μέλος, έχουμε γράψει τόσες και τόσες φορές τους λόγους....δε βαρέθηκες ??? :Sad: 

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει την καλύτερη ποιότητα, και ειναι γνωστό ότι ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ υπάρχει παντού, και τα χρήματα που δίνεις δεν ειναι κοροϊδία, πιάνουν τόπο... ...._"επίσης το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ έχει παρουσία σε 1.390 σημεία πανελλαδικά, με ταχύτητες που φτάνουν έως και 24Mbps, ενώ πάνω από 525.000 είναι οι ενεργοί βρόγχοι.
> 
> Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ επεκτείνεται ακόμη και σε απομακρυσμένα νησιά και περιοχές της χώρας, όπως η Ανάφη, οι Λειψοί και η Χάλκη καθώς και περιοχές όπως ο Κρόκος Κοζάνης, η Τροιζήνα, η Κάτω Τιθορέα, οι Καστελλάνοι Χανίων, το Τσεπέλοβο κ.α."_...
> πηγή in.gr
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...9&lngDtrID=252
> ...


δικό σου είναι το άρθρο στο in.gr ?? :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

> αν έχουμε κοινωνική ευαισθησία όλους πρεπει να μας νοιαζει....
> ο οτε επενδύει τα λεφτα που εισπραττει, οι ιδιώτες έχουν στο μυαλό τους μόνο το κέρδος, και ενταξει, καλά κανουν, αλλα ας δίνουν σωστες υπηρεσίες τουλάχιστον!! και ας μην πουλάνε αέρα με τιμές 10% λιγότερο από αυτές του οτε!! 
> για να μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα για το ποια ειναι τα κοροϊδίστικα λεφτά.


Πώς φαίνεται ότι από οικονομία δεν έχεις ιδέα.  :Wink: 

Οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν ζημιές. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι επενδύουν περισσότερα από όσα εισπράττουν.
Ο ΟΤΕ έχει κέρδη, τα οποία δίνει ως μέρισμα στους μετόχους του. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι επενδύει λιγότερα από όσα εισπράττει.

Ελπίζω λοιπόν να είναι σαφές πόσο άκυρο ήταν αυτό που έγραψες.

----------


## gmmour

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Βεβαίως.. 
> Αλλά όλα αυτά αν ζούσαμε σε έναν άλλο κόσμο..
> Για την ώρα πες μου που περίπου μένεις κ δώσε μου το SSID σου γιατί έχω κάτι κλεμμένες πιστωτικές για να χρεώσω.




Off Topic


		Και δεν τις χρεώνεις! Την περιοχή μου και το SSID μου δεν σου τα λέω για λόγους προσωπικών δεδομένων... Αν περνάς κάτω από το σπίτι μου, είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις με την σύνδεσή μου!
Ισχύει ανέκαθεν το τεκμήριο αθωότητας... Οπότε και αν κάνεις κομπίνα με το δίκτυό μου, θα πρέπει μετά να αποδειχθεί ότι ήμουν εγώ που την έκανα και αφού το δίκτυο είναι ανοιχτό, δεν γίνεται... Και δεν μπορείς να με κατηγορήσεις ότι δεν το έκλεισα...

Πραγματικά τώρα, το πιστεύεις αυτό και το φοβάσαι πραγματικά; Κάνε μια βόλτα σε οποιαδήποτε κατοικημένη περιοχή και ειδικά στην Αθήνα θα βρίσκεις μία ανοιχτή On Telecoms σε κάθε τετράγωνο!
Ακόμα και στο Σύνταγμα ή στο Τραμ ή στα Flocafe θέλουν να βάλουν ανοιχτά Wifi! Τα οποία νομικά δεν έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά από το δικό μου ανοιχτό Wifi...
	


Στο θέμα μας τώρα!
Είναι προφανές ότι ο ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιεί αθέμιτα το πελατολόγιο της Altec και κάνει στοχευμένη προώθηση των προϊόντων του! Λέω τώρα εγώ, μήπως πρέπει να επέμβει η ΕΕΤΤ και η Αρχή Προσωπικών Δεδομένων;

----------


## MNP-10

> Στο θέμα μας τώρα!
> Είναι προφανές ότι ο ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιεί αθέμιτα το πελατολόγιο της Altec και κάνει στοχευμένη προώθηση των προϊόντων του! Λέω τώρα εγώ, μήπως πρέπει να επέμβει η ΕΕΤΤ και η Αρχή Προσωπικών Δεδομένων;


Αυτεπαγγελτα?  :Whistle:

----------


## kalligator

> Συγνωμη αλλα μηνυματα ανωνυμα του στυλ" με πηραν και μου ειπαν....."  δεν ειναι αξιοπιστα.


Τι θα χρειαζόταν να παραθέσει κανείς για να πεισθείς ας πούμε;Ονοματεπώνυμο / ΑΦΜ;Upload της συνομιλίας;Λογαριασμό Altec;Υπεύθυνη δήλωση;




> Ειδικα αν προσεξουμε ημερομηνια εγγραφης και αριθμο μηνυματων. Καλιστα θα μπορουσε καποιος να ισχυριστει οτι ειναι βαλτοι για να δημιουργησουν θεμα.


Όπως είπε και ο a66fm από πάνω: τι ακριβώς δεν σου αρέσει με την ημερομηνία εγγραφής μου και τον αριθμό μηνυμάτων ;;;





> Ειναι το τριτο μηνυμα που γραφω για το ζητημα αυτο.


Είμαστε απαράδεκτοι που το συνεχίζουμε, να μας συγχωρείς.
Αλλά από την άλλη είσαι +3 στα posts, w00t!

----------


## JimBss

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		λες να τον ρωτήσουν οι Γερμανοί;;;;


Οι Γερμανία στην EU δεν είναι; Έστω και έτσι πάντως όλα δείχνουν οτι το ποτάμι πίσω δε γυρνά

----------


## konenas

> αν έχουμε κοινωνική ευαισθησία όλους πρεπει να μας νοιαζει....
> ο οτε επενδύει τα λεφτα που εισπραττει, οι ιδιώτες έχουν στο μυαλό τους μόνο το κέρδος, και ενταξει, καλά κανουν, αλλα ας δίνουν σωστες υπηρεσίες τουλάχιστον!! και ας μην πουλάνε αέρα με τιμές 10% λιγότερο από αυτές του οτε!! 
> για να μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα για το ποια ειναι τα κοροϊδίστικα λεφτά.


Μπράβο Ζετα! 

(Κακοί ιδιώτες που πουλάτε φθηνά και χαλάτε την αγορά πουλήστε με 10% περισσότερο τον αέρα, ενώ ο καλός Οργ.Τ.Ελ πουλά και επενδύει χρυσό.)



Off Topic


		Το ΑΡΥΣ γιατί είναι τόσο ακριβό;

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

να πω κατι σχετικα με τα τηλεφωνα του οτε προς τους πελατες της αλτεκ.

οσο καιρο ειμουν στην αλτεκ και πηγαιναν ολα καλα, δεχομουν καθημερινα τηλεφωνηματα απο διαφορους παροχους τηλεφωνιας και ιντερνετ που προσπαθουσαν να με πεισουν να αλλαξω παροχο ταζοντας μου λαγους με πετραχειλια. και ο οτε μεσα σε αυτους. 

δεν νομιζω οτι αλλαζει κατι τωρα. στην τελικη οταν ηρθε η φορθνετ στην ελευσινα με την 24 δεχομουν καθημερινα τηλεφωνα για να αλλαξω παροχο μια και ο δικος μου εκεινη την εποχη δεν υποστηριζε αυτην την ταχυτητα.

σαφως και καλα κανουν και παιρνουν τηλεφωνα και ενημερωνουν για τις προσφορες τους. 

ετσι μπορουμε να κανουμε την μεταβαση προς αλλον παροχο πιο ευκολα.

οσο για την αλτεκ και την καθε αλτεκ δεν την λυπαμαι. για αυτο εχουν οικονομικους διευθυντες τους οποιους χρυσοπληρωνουν για να ελεγχουν τα εσοδα και τα εξοδα και να κανουν bussiness plans για 6μηνες για εναν χρονο κτλ. 

τον εαυτο μου λυπαμαι μονον για την ταλαιπωρια που περασα για να αλλαξω παροχο και το προσωπικο της εν λογω εταιρειας που θα βρεθει στους δρομους.

----------


## manual2100

> να πω κατι σχετικα με τα τηλεφωνα του οτε προς τους πελατες της αλτεκ.
> 
> οσο καιρο ειμουν στην αλτεκ και πηγαιναν ολα καλα, δεχομουν καθημερινα τηλεφωνηματα απο διαφορους παροχους τηλεφωνιας και ιντερνετ που προσπαθουσαν να με πεισουν να αλλαξω παροχο ταζοντας μου λαγους με πετραχειλια. και ο οτε μεσα σε αυτους.


και μένα με παίρνουν κάθε μέρα απο την τελλάς, για τηλέφωνο που είναι του οτε...και κατά καιρούς και από άλλες..
Για να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα θα πρέπει να μας πουν οι φίλοι μας αν δέχτηκαν τηλς μόνο απο οτε και πόσα, και αν στο διάστημα αυτό δέχτηκαν και από άλλους..και τι γινόταν και παλαιότερα...

----------


## trv

Αλλο να παιρνουν τυχαια τηλεφωνο οι ενναλακτικοι για να πεισουν καποιο να αλλαξει παροχο, και αλλο να παιρνουν οι οτετζηδες μεσω ΛΙΣΤΑΣ οσους ειναι σε αλτεκ και ως φυσικο ειναι ηδη αγανακτησμενοι απο αυτην - οποτε οι πιθανοτητες να τους αλλαξουν ειναι τεραστιες - Ειδικα οταν τους λενε οτι η αλτεκ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ηδη.

Ολοι θα δινανε χρυσαφι για τετοια λιστα, μονο ο οτε (wholesale) θα μπορουσε να την εχει..

Ας ηχογραφησει καποιος μια τετοια συνομηλια να γινει χαμος μετα  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: trv πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δε χρειαζεται να κανει τιποτα αυτεπαγγελτα η ΕΕΤΤ ή καποιος αλλος.. Αν υπαρχουν αποδειξεις οτι οντως ο οτε παιρνει μεσω λιστας, η forthnet και οι αλλοι θα κανουν κατι ωραιοτατες μηνυσουλες αλλο πραγμα!

----------


## abcd5

> Αλλο να παιρνουν τυχαια τηλεφωνο οι ενναλακτικοι για να πεισουν καποιο να αλλαξει παροχο, και αλλο να παιρνουν οι οτετζηδες μεσω ΛΙΣΤΑΣ οσους ειναι σε αλτεκ και ως φυσικο ειναι ηδη αγανακτησμενοι απο αυτην - οποτε οι πιθανοτητες να τους αλλαξουν ειναι τεραστιες - Ειδικα οταν τους λενε οτι η αλτεκ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ηδη.
> 
> Ολοι θα δινανε χρυσαφι για τετοια λιστα, μονο ο οτε (wholesale) θα μπορουσε να την εχει..
> 
> Ας ηχογραφησει καποιος μια τετοια συνομηλια να γινει χαμος μετα 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: trv πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Δε χρειαζεται να κανει τιποτα αυτεπαγγελτα η ΕΕΤΤ ή καποιος αλλος.. Αν υπαρχουν αποδειξεις οτι οντως ο οτε παιρνει μεσω λιστας, η forthnet και οι αλλοι θα κανουν κατι ωραιοτατες μηνυσουλες αλλο πραγμα!


Θα πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι η λίστα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει πελάτες που η γραμμή τους έχει ΑΡΥΣ από άλλο πάροχο.

Και να σου πω ένα άλλο σενάριο. Εάν ο ΟΤΕ καλεί πελάτες του (σε φωνή) που ενώ έχουν ADSL έχουν πρόσφατα κάνει κλήσεις (μέσω ΟΤΕ) σε αριθμούς ΕΠΑΚ που βρίσκεται η παρανομία;

----------


## manoulamou

Καπου ειχα διαβασει πως υπαρχει τροπος να μην σ ενοχλουν 
δλδ να μην χτυπαει καθολου το τηλεφωνο οταν γινεται με *αποκρυψη*...
Πολυ θα ηθελα να το ειχα αυτη την εποχη κι ας μην ειμαι στην Altec!
Γιατι τετοια δεχομαι δεκαδες καθημερινως κι απλα δεν απαντω...
Η ενοχληση ομως παραμενει, ασε που παιρνουν και χωρις αποκρυψη.
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## trv

> Θα πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι η λίστα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει πελάτες που η γραμμή τους έχει ΑΡΥΣ από άλλο πάροχο.
> 
> Και να σου πω ένα άλλο σενάριο. Εάν ο ΟΤΕ καλεί πελάτες του (σε φωνή) που ενώ έχουν ADSL έχουν πρόσφατα κάνει κλήσεις (μέσω ΟΤΕ) σε αριθμούς ΕΠΑΚ που βρίσκεται η παρανομία;



εχμμ

α) Δε χρειαζεται η λιστα να περιλαμβανει πελατες με αρυς απο αλλο παροχο - Αρκει να αποδειχθει οτι οι τηλεφωνητες που παιρνουν *ξερουν οτι εχεις altec και εκμεταλλευονται αυτο το γεγονος* με το χειριστο τροπο - σου λενε οτι η εταιρια που εχεις εκλεισε, ελα σε εμας.


β) Που ειναι η παρανομια? Στο οτι οι κλησεις σου ειναι *απορρητες*!!! 
Με ποιο δικαιωμα κοιταει τι κλησεις εχεις κανει εσυ, και τις διασταυρωνει με τη λιστα ενεργοποιημενων ADSL χρηστων (εστω και αλλου παροχεα?)

- Ακομα και η εκμεταλλευση λιστας ενεργοποιημενων ΑΡΥΣ χρηστων απο τον OTE retail πρεπει να ειναι παρανομη. Ειναι σαν να λες οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει δικαιωμα να βλεπει ποιος εχει ΑΡΥΣ αλλα οχι συνδεση otenet/connex και να τον παιρνει τηλεφωνο να τον πρηζει.

Τελειως αθεμιτος ανταγωνισμος και εκμεταλλευση πλεονεκτηκης θεσης!

----------


## brou

> Καπου ειχα διαβασει πως υπαρχει τροπος να μην σ ενοχλουν 
> δλδ να μην χτυπαει καθολου το τηλεφωνο οταν γινεται με *αποκρυψη*...
> Πολυ θα ηθελα να το ειχα αυτη την εποχη κι ας μην ειμαι στην Altec!
> Γιατι τετοια δεχομαι δεκαδες καθημερινως κι απλα δεν απαντω...
> Η ενοχληση ομως παραμενει, ασε που παιρνουν και χωρις αποκρυψη.


Ναι, το είχες διαβάσει εδώ. Είμαστε εν αναμονή απάντησης στην καταγγελία.

----------


## abcd5

> εχμμ
> 
> α) Δε χρειαζεται η λιστα να περιλαμβανει πελατες με αρυς απο αλλο παροχο - Αρκει να αποδειχθει οτι οι τηλεφωνητες που παιρνουν *ξερουν οτι εχεις altec και εκμεταλλευονται αυτο το γεγονος* με το χειριστο τροπο - σου λενε οτι η εταιρια που εχεις εκλεισε, ελα σε εμας.
> 
> 
> β) Που ειναι η παρανομια? Στο οτι οι κλησεις σου ειναι *απορρητες*!!! 
> Με ποιο δικαιωμα κοιταει τι κλησεις εχεις κανει εσυ, και τις διασταυρωνει με τη λιστα ενεργοποιημενων ADSL χρηστων (εστω και αλλου παροχεα?)
> 
> - Ακομα και η εκμεταλλευση λιστας ενεργοποιημενων ΑΡΥΣ χρηστων απο τον OTE retail πρεπει να ειναι παρανομη. Ειναι σαν να λες οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει δικαιωμα να βλεπει ποιος εχει ΑΡΥΣ αλλα οχι συνδεση otenet/connex και να τον παιρνει τηλεφωνο να τον πρηζει.
> ...


Συμφωνώ για το (α). Αυτό που είναι απόρητο είναι ότι πήρες το ΕΠΑΚ του Ψ παρόχου. Το ότι πήρες ΕΠΑΚ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι απόρητο. Θυμάμαι ότι πριν από χρόνια είχα πάει επαγγελματικό ταξίδι στην Ρουμανία. Δύο μήνες μετά που η Ρουμανία μπήκε στην ΕΕ μου έστειλε η Wind SMS ότι πλέον θα έχει μειωμένες χρεώσεις σε αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν σε αυτήν την χώρα. Το SMS δεν είχε καμία αναφορά στην Βουλγαρία που μπήκε στην ΕΕ την ίδια ημερομηνία. Παράνομα θα ήταν εάν είχε γνώση των συγκεκριμένων κλήσεων που έκανα από Roaming. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι παράνομο μία εταιρεία να παρακολουθεί ποιός κάνει χρήση των υπηρεσιών της (φτάνει να μην τα μοιράζεται με τρίτους).

Πριν βάλω ADSL είχα dial-up με HOL. Μου έκανε άσχημη εντύπωση ότι περίμεναν την προηγούμενη της λήξης για να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο ότι λήγει η Dial-up και δεν έχω ανανεώσει. Θα ήθελα όταν σταμάτησα 4 μήνες πριν να συνδέομαι να είχαν καταλάβει ότι κάτι άλλαξε στον συγκεκριμένο πελάτη.

----------


## songless_bird

Μολις διαβαζα για το οτι παιρνουν τηλεφωνο στο forum, τσουπ, εσκασε μυτη τηλεφωνο απο υπαλληλο του OTE. Χωρις αποκρυψη ,για οποιον θελει του δινω και το νουμερο να καλεσει...Με ενημερωσαν οτι εχουν διακοψει τα κυκλωματα της Altec και για να μην εχουμε προβληματα με το τηλεφωνο να καλουμε με το προθεμα 1777 ή να επιστρεψουμε στον OTE εντος 10 ημερων. Για σταθερη μιλαμε οπου εκανα και την επιστροφη επιτοπου και με το προγραμμα mobile που χρειαζομαι. Το internet ειπα να μην το πειραξουν, μιας και εχω σκοπο να παω σε αλλο παροχο.

----------


## abcd5

> Μολις διαβαζα για το οτι παιρνουν τηλεφωνο στο forum, τσουπ, εσκασε μυτη τηλεφωνο απο υπαλληλο του OTE. Χωρις αποκρυψη ,για οποιον θελει του δινω και το νουμερο να καλεσει...Με ενημερωσαν οτι εχουν διακοψει τα κυκλωματα της Altec και για να μην εχουμε προβληματα με το τηλεφωνο να καλουμε με το προθεμα 1777 ή να επιστρεψουμε στον OTE εντος 10 ημερων. Για σταθερη μιλαμε οπου εκανα και την επιστροφη επιτοπου και με το προγραμμα mobile που χρειαζομαι. Το internet ειπα να μην το πειραξουν, μιας και εχω σκοπο να παω σε αλλο παροχο.


Αν δεν "επέστρεφες" εντός 10 ημερών τι θα γινόταν; Η κατάργηση της Προεπιλογής που θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ ή η κλήση από εσάς με πρόθεμα το 1777 έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## songless_bird

> Αν δεν "επέστρεφες" εντός 10 ημερών τι θα γινόταν; Η κατάργηση της Προεπιλογής που θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ ή η κλήση από εσάς με πρόθεμα το 1777 έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.


10 μερες θα παρει η ολοκληρωση μου ειπε για την μεταφορα. Αυτη τη στιγμη καλω με altec οποτε θυμηθεί και βαζω οταν δεν πιανει ,το προθεμα. Δηλαδη ειμαι 35/65 altec/ote τωρα και θα συνεχιζοταν οσο τραβαει αυτη η βαλιτσα...Το ξεκαθαρισα απο τωρα και ελπιζω να ησυχάσω.

----------


## MNP-10

> Δε χρειαζεται να κανει τιποτα αυτεπαγγελτα η ΕΕΤΤ ή καποιος αλλος.. Αν υπαρχουν αποδειξεις οτι οντως ο οτε παιρνει μεσω λιστας, η forthnet και οι αλλοι θα κανουν κατι ωραιοτατες μηνυσουλες αλλο πραγμα!


Σιγα μη τα βαλουν με τον ΟΤΕ. Να τους παει  :Laughing: 

Btw, εχει παρει κανεναν τηλεφωνο *εναλλακτικος* που ειχε προφανη γνωση οτι μιλαει σε συνδρομητη ΑΛΤΕΚ?

----------


## songless_bird

> Btw, εχει παρει κανεναν τηλεφωνο *εναλλακτικος* που ειχε προφανη γνωση οτι μιλαει σε συνδρομητη ΑΛΤΕΚ?


Προσωπικα οσοι εναλλακτικοι με ειχαν παρει τηλεφωνο δεν γνωριζαν. Οταν ανεφεραν προσφορες και τιμολογια αναφερονταν παντα σε συγκριση με του οτε και οχι με την altec.

----------


## coroneus

> 10 μερες θα παρει η ολοκληρωση μου ειπε για την μεταφορα. Αυτη τη στιγμη καλω με altec οποτε θυμηθεί και βαζω οταν δεν πιανει ,το προθεμα. Δηλαδη ειμαι 35/65 altec/ote τωρα και θα συνεχιζοταν οσο τραβαει αυτη η βαλιτσα...Το ξεκαθαρισα απο τωρα και ελπιζω να ησυχάσω.


Τι εννοείς μεταφορά?... την κατάργηση της προεπιλογής?

----------


## songless_bird

> Τι εννοείς μεταφορά?... την κατάργηση της προεπιλογής?


Ναι καθως και διακοπη οποιουδηποτε προγραμματος ημουν. Δηλαδη θα κανονισουν αυτοι τη διακοπη του λογαριασμου μου. Γιατι παλια ημουν στη altec αλλα εβαζα το προθεμα της και ειχα ενα προγραμμα Mobile. Τωρα δεν θα μου αλλαξουν μονο την προεπιλογη. Για να μην μου ερθει κανενας περιεργος λογαριαμος.

----------


## abcd5

> Προσωπικα οσοι εναλλακτικοι με ειχαν παρει τηλεφωνο δεν γνωριζαν. Οταν ανεφεραν προσφορες και τιμολογια αναφερονταν παντα σε συγκριση με του οτε και οχι με την altec.


Η σύγκριση γίνεται πάντα με τον ΟΤΕ που είναι ο ακριβότερος. Εάν τους ρωτήσεις σε σχέση με άλλο πάροχο λένε ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τα τιμολόγια όλων των παρόχων αλλά τα δικά τους είναι από τα πιο καλά (ή κάτι τέτοιο).

----------


## lewton

> Η σύγκριση γίνεται πάντα με τον ΟΤΕ που είναι ο ακριβότερος. Εάν τους ρωτήσεις σε σχέση με άλλο πάροχο λένε ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τα τιμολόγια όλων των παρόχων αλλά τα δικά τους είναι από τα πιο καλά (ή κάτι τέτοιο).


Το θέμα μας είναι το αν ξέρουν ότι κάλεσαν πελάτη Altec.
Δηλαδή αν στο τμήμα telemarketing του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιούν παράνομα τα δεδομένα του πελατολογίου της Altec τα οποία έχει το τμήμα χονδρικής του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## abcd5

> Ναι καθως και διακοπη οποιουδηποτε προγραμματος ημουν. Δηλαδη θα κανονισουν αυτοι τη διακοπη του λογαριασμου μου. Γιατι παλια ημουν στη altec αλλα εβαζα το προθεμα της και ειχα ενα προγραμμα Mobile. Τωρα δεν θα μου αλλαξουν μονο την προεπιλογη. Για να μην μου ερθει κανενας περιεργος λογαριαμος.


Σύμφωνα με το RIO του ΟΤΕ  :RTFM:  στην περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής καταθέση την αίτηση κατάθεσης στον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να περιμένει 10 ημέρες πριν πραγματοποιήσει την κατάργηση. Δηλαδή ο Πάροχος έχει 10 ημέρες να πείσει τον πελάτη να μην διακόψει.

Στην περίπτωση που την κατάργηση την κάνει ο πάροχος η κατάργηση είναι άμεση.

----------


## songless_bird

> Το θέμα μας είναι το αν ξέρουν ότι κάλεσαν πελάτη Altec.
> Δηλαδή αν στο τμήμα telemarketing του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιούν παράνομα τα δεδομένα του πελατολογίου της Altec τα οποία έχει το τμήμα χονδρικής του ΟΤΕ.


Εμενα παντως μου εδωσαν την εντυπωση οτι δεν ηξεραν, αλλιως θα εκαναν συγκριση τιμων με την altec και οχι με του OTE. Παντως σημερα με πηραν γιατι γνωριζαν οτι ειμαι πελατης της altec. Για internet τιποτα ακομη.



> Σύμφωνα με το RIO του ΟΤΕ  στην περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής καταθέση την αίτηση κατάθεσης στον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να περιμένει 10 ημέρες πριν πραγματοποιήσει την κατάργηση. Δηλαδή ο Πάροχος έχει 10 ημέρες να πείσει τον πελάτη να μην διακόψει.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που την κατάργηση την κάνει ο πάροχος η κατάργηση είναι άμεση.


Δεν αντιλεγω :Smile:  Απλως τονισα οτι θα διακοψουν εκεινοι τελειως τις συναλλαγες μου στην σταθερη με την altec και οχι απλα την προεπιλογη. Προεπιλογη εχω ετσι κι αλλιως 2 μηνες αλλα στο προγραμμα με τα 100 λεπτα κινητής ειμαι 4 μηνες.

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

αν θες να απαλλαγεις απο το τελεμαρκετινγκ δηλωσε.... οτι απεβιωσες...

σε διαγραφουν απο τις λιστες σου.

προσεχε μονον μην ειναι κανας δικος σου και μαζευτουν τα σογια....  :Razz:

----------


## golity

Υπάρχει μια αίτηση της αρχής προστασίας προσωπικών (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), που αποτρέπει την όποια εταιρία να σε πάρει για διαφημιστικούς λόγους κλπ...

μόνο που δεν θυμάμαι που να βρω την εν λόγω αίτηση  :Razz:

----------


## jap

> Υπάρχει μια αίτηση της αρχής προστασίας προσωπικών (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), που αποτρέπει την όποια εταιρία να σε πάρει για διαφημιστικούς λόγους κλπ...
> 
> μόνο που δεν θυμάμαι που να βρω την εν λόγω αίτηση


Η αίτηση αφορά διαφημίσεις μέσω ταχυδρομείου. Για τηλέφωνο, email κλπ απαιτείται η ρητή συγκατάθεση αυτού που τα λαμβάνει. Πλήρεις πληροφορίες εδώ. Παλιότερα υπήρχε ειδική αίτηση και για τηλέφωνα στο ίδιο site, όπως Αμερική, αλλά μάλλον έγιναν πιο αυστηρές οι προϋποθέσεις.

........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> σαφως και καλα κανουν και παιρνουν τηλεφωνα και ενημερωνουν για τις προσφορες τους.


Να δημοσιεύσεις εδώ το τηλέφωνό σου να παραπέμπουμε όσους μας παίρνουν αντί να τους το κλείνουμε κατάμουτρα... (ντροπή μας  :Thumb down:  )

Το θέμα έχει βέβαια συζητηθεί ξανά και ξανά, να σου στέλνω τουλάχιστον αυτούς που θέλουν να μας πουλήσουν αμοιβαία;   :Razz:

----------


## Kanibalos

Εκανα αιτηση για αλλαγη απο altec σε connex Τεταρτη απογευμα στις 7..Ο μακακας περνω τηλ χτες να ρωτησω αν ενεργοποιηθηκε και μου λενε οτι θα με παρουν αυτοι τηλ να μην ανησυχω.Περνω σημερα και μου μου λενε οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθει απο χτες,γιαυτο ειμαστε εδω κυριε να ρωτατε για την εξελιξη της συνδεσης σας...LOL.Αλλαξα το pass kai user στην σελιδα του Fritzbox μετα την ενεργοποιηση και τελος καλο ολα καλα.Επιτελους ταχυτητα!!!.

Το καινουργιο λεω να μην το βαλω το ασυρματο,δεν εχω καρτα wi-fi και η μεγιστη ταχυτητα ειναι μονο 2 MB/s(τοσο υποστηριζει η γραμμη).Λεω να κρατησω το fritzbox.Καλα θα κανω?


Να παρω κανα τηλ Altec να τους ** <<ασπαστω>> μια τελευταια φορα,για την ληξη που εχει γινει η δεν χρειαζετε?.μηπως πρεπει να παρω?Για να δω τι κοστουμι θα βγαλει η Altec στον τελικο λογαριασμο....**black humour

ΥΓ----->>>Παω να κερδισω το χαμενο χρονο......ΑΕΡΑ!!!!!!

----------


## gmmour

> Υπάρχει μια αίτηση της αρχής προστασίας προσωπικών (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), που αποτρέπει την όποια εταιρία να σε πάρει για διαφημιστικούς λόγους κλπ...
> 
> μόνο που δεν θυμάμαι που να βρω την εν λόγω αίτηση


www.dpa.gr κάνεις εγγραφή στο site της Αρχής και μετά υποβάλλεις ηλεκτρονικά την αίτηση.
It's that simple!

----------


## golity

> www.dpa.gr κάνεις εγγραφή στο site της Αρχής και μετά υποβάλλεις ηλεκτρονικά την αίτηση.
> It's that simple!


Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## spartak

> www.dpa.gr κάνεις εγγραφή στο site της Αρχής και μετά υποβάλλεις ηλεκτρονικά την αίτηση.
> It's that simple!


Εχω την εντύπωση ότι η συγεκριμένη αίτηση αφορά διαφημιστικές υπηρεσίες μέσω ταχυδρομείων και όχι διαφημίσεων μέσω τηλεφώνου

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

> Η αίτηση αφορά διαφημίσεις μέσω ταχυδρομείου. Για τηλέφωνο, email κλπ απαιτείται η ρητή συγκατάθεση αυτού που τα λαμβάνει. Πλήρεις πληροφορίες εδώ. Παλιότερα υπήρχε ειδική αίτηση και για τηλέφωνα στο ίδιο site, όπως Αμερική, αλλά μάλλον έγιναν πιο αυστηρές οι προϋποθέσεις.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Να δημοσιεύσεις εδώ το τηλέφωνό σου να παραπέμπουμε όσους μας παίρνουν αντί να τους το κλείνουμε κατάμουτρα... (ντροπή μας  )
> 
> Το θέμα έχει βέβαια συζητηθεί ξανά και ξανά, να σου στέλνω τουλάχιστον αυτούς που θέλουν να μας πουλήσουν αμοιβαία;


 
αν δεν με ειχε παρει το τμημα πωλησεων της αλτεκ αγαπητε, δεν θα απολαμβανα τα τελευταια τρια χρονια 0,10 λεπτα την κληση.... και συνολικους λογαριασμους περι τα 5-10 ευρω τον μηνα....

για αυτο δεν τους κραταω κακια, ηταν οι καλυτεροι στο σερβις και οι φθηνοτεροι....

 :One thumb up:

----------


## zeta

> Aν ήταν έτσι τα πράγματα Ζέτα, δε θα του παίρναμε εκατοντάδες πελάτες κάθε μέρα οι ιδιώτες.
> Αλλά είσαι και παλιό μέλος, έχουμε γράψει τόσες και τόσες φορές τους λόγους....δε βαρέθηκες ???
> 
> ........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> δικό σου είναι το άρθρο στο in.gr ??


φυσικά και οι ιδιώτες παίρνουν πελάτες απο τον οτε, το περιεργο θα ήταν να μην έπαιρναν. Αλλά και πόσοι ξαναγυρνούν πίσω, αυτό γιατί δεν το λές?
οι λόγοι τώρα αυτών που φεύγουν απο τον οτε, ειναι πολλοί, όπως,
το κόστος,
καποιους δεν τους ενδιαφερει η ποιότητα
φευγουν σιγουρα αυτοι που θελουν δευτερη γραμμη
πολλοί εχουν 1 τηλεφωνο στον οτε και βαζουν καινουρια γραμμη double play σε εναλλακτικό
πολλοί τσιμπανε στο χωρίς παγιο ΟΤΕ, λες και στους εναλλακτικούς πληρώνουν λίγα.
αν φύγεις ενα με δυο μηνες το χρονο απο το σπιτι, και δεν κανεις χρηση υπηρεσιων, εχεις χρεωθει 80 ευρω ετσι...
και στην τελική ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις...
αυτοί όμως που φεύγουν και δεν εμπίπτουν στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες, ξαναγυρνούν
(επαγγελματικά τηλέφωνα και ιντερνετ, κόντεψαν να κλείσουν μαγαζιά που εμπιστεύτηκαν εναλλακτικούς...).

εγώ άρθρα στο in.gr δε γράφω!!(ούτε και πουθενά αλλού) τοπογράφος είμαι, όχι δημοσιογράφος!! :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πώς φαίνεται ότι από οικονομία δεν έχεις ιδέα. 
> 
> Οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν ζημιές. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι επενδύουν περισσότερα από όσα εισπράττουν.
> Ο ΟΤΕ έχει κέρδη, τα οποία δίνει ως μέρισμα στους μετόχους του. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι επενδύει λιγότερα από όσα εισπράττει.
> 
> Ελπίζω λοιπόν να είναι σαφές πόσο άκυρο ήταν αυτό που έγραψες.


δεν ισχυρίστηκα ποτέ ότι ειμαι οικονομολόγος!
αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει, για τους εξής λόγους:
πρώτον ο οτε εχει δικτυο πολύ πριν να υπάρξουν εναλλακτικοι.
δεύτερον, μιλάμε για τελείως διαφορετικά μεγεθη εταιριών και πελατολογίου. φυσικά τα ποσά που επενδύει ο οτε και σημερα ειναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα από αυτά των εναλλακτικών, αλλά έχει και πολύ μεγαλύτερα κέρδη, δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση στο μέγεθος των εταιριών...
ο οτε επενδύει πανελλαδικά, οι εναλλακτικοί σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές, και τα ποσά που διαθέτει ο οτε ειναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα, άσχετα με το αν έχει περισσότερα κέρδη..
τρίτον οι εναλλακτικοί μπορει να έχουν ζημιές, αλλά όχι μόνο λόγω των επενδύσεων, αλλά και για πολλούς άλλους λόγους (μικρό πελατολόγιο, μη απόδοση εργαζομένων κλπ. Θα μου πεις στον οτε αποδιδουν όλοι, οχι, αλλά ειναι άλλα τα μεγέθη..)
τέταρτον, όσο και να επενδύουν οι εναλλακτικοί, πρέπει να επενδύσουν περισσότερο, τόσο σε εξοπλισμό, όσο και σε εργαζόμενους (έχουν παιδάκια των 700 ευρώ χωρίς εμπειρία). Δεν φτάνει που βρήκαν έτοιμο το δίκτυο του οτε, δεν προχώρησαν και παραπέρα....
εγώ έτσι τα βλέπω τα πράγματα, και δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να ειναι κανεις οικονομολόγος για να τα αντιληφθεί...
δεν μπορούν να συγκριθούν ανόμοια πράγματα, ο οτε ειναι χ φορές μεγαλύτερη εταιρία από όλες τις απόψεις από ότι ειναι όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί μαζί...


(εκτός θέματος....κάτω κατέβηκες? ήταν πολύ ωραία και φέτος, αλλά με λιγότερο κόσμο σε σχέση με άλλες χρονιές...ήταν πραγματικά πανέμορφα...)

----------


## leouliss

εχω μια απορια πως θα κανω διακοπη που το τηλ. κεντρο της αλτεκ ειναι νεκρο?το fax ειναι εγκυρο?

----------


## zeta

> εχω μια απορια πως θα κανω διακοπη που το τηλ. κεντρο της αλτεκ ειναι νεκρο?το fax ειναι εγκυρο?


το φαξ της άλτεκ λογικά (δεν ξέρω σίγουρα, αλλά το λέω γνωρίζοντας από άλλους παρόχους)
θα λειτουργεί, γιατί θα ανήκει στο δίκτυο του οτε. οι εναλλακτικοί πλην της φορθνετ νομίζω, δεν υποστηρίζουν λειτουργία φαξ, και αν δεις στους λογαριασμούς τους, έχουν τηλ. πχ 211χχχχ ή ότι άλλο 21_χχχχ, ενώ το φαξ ειναι 210χχχχ (ντροπή...) είναι αριθμός του οτε.
φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό ισχύει και για την αλτεκ...

----------


## songless_bird

> εχω μια απορια πως θα κανω διακοπη που το τηλ. κεντρο της αλτεκ ειναι νεκρο?το fax ειναι εγκυρο?


Επιασα τελικα το 13813 και μου ειπαν να στειλω FAX στο 2116872951 με τα στοιχεια μου για αιτηση διακοπης.

----------


## my7650

Altec: Απάντηση σε επιστολή του Χ.Α
05/09/2008
14:36 	

Σε συνέχεια σχετικού ερωτήματος του Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών αναφορικά με πρόσφατα δημοσιεύματα του οικονομικού τύπου για τη θυγατρική μας εταιρία Altec Telecoms, σας γνωστοποιούμε τα κάτωθι: 

Η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία ΄Altec Telecoms΄ μετά την παράνομη και καταχρηστική ενέργεια του ΟΤΕ να διακόψει την παροχή υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης, ευρίσκεται σε ιδιαιτέρως δυσχερή θέση, ενώ είναι σαφές από τα γεγονότα, ότι στόχο του ΟΤΕ αποτελεί η εξόντωση της εταιρείας και όχι η διευθέτηση των μεταξύ τους οικονομικών διαφορών. 

Η διακοπή λειτουργίας των κυκλωμάτων της εταιρείας από τον ΟΤΕ, έχει περιορίσει σημαντικά την ικανότητά της να παρέχει απρόσκοπτα τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες στους πελάτες της και εφόσον η κατάσταση αυτή συνεχισθεί μπορεί να επηρεάσει αρνητικά τόσο τη λειτουργική της δυνατότητα όσο και την οικονομική της θέση. 

Ωστόσο, η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά του ΟΤΕ κρίθηκε από την Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. ότι συνιστά πρόδηλη κατάχρηση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά και ως εκ τούτου η θυγατρική μας προτίθεται να εξαντλήσει κάθε νόμιμο μέσο και για την διατήρηση της δραστηριότητάς της, αλλά και για την αποκατάσταση της σοβαρότατης ζημίας που υπέστη. 

Σύμφωνα με τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα του 1ου εξαμήνου του 2008, η θυγατρική μας εταιρεία Altec Telecoms συμμετέχει στα ενοποιημένα αποτελέσματα της Altec με Κύκλο Εργασιών 17,5 εκ. ευρώ, στα αποτελέσματα προ φόρων τόκων και αποσβέσεων (EBITDA) με ζημίες ύψους 4,4 εκ. ευρώ. Στα αποτελέσματα μετά από φόρους συμμετέχει με ζημίες ύψους 5,5 εκ. ευρώ, ενώ η καθαρή θέση της εταιρείας ήταν αρνητική και διαμορφωνόταν στις 30/6 στα 19,8 εκ. ευρώ. Τα αποτελέσματα της Altec Telecoms ήταν αρνητικά όπως και για το σύνολο των εταιρειών του κλάδου, κάτι που είχε ως συνέπεια να επηρεαστεί δυσμενώς το σύνολο των αποτελεσμάτων του Ομίλου Altec. Η συνεισφορά της Altec Telecoms στον συνολικό κύκλο εργασιών του Ομίλου είναι 19%. 

Αν εξαιρούνταν η Altec Telecoms από τα ενοποιημένα μεγέθη της Altec, η εικόνα θα ήταν βελτιωμένη ως προς τους δείκτες κερδοφορίας και θα διαμορφωνόταν ως εξής: Κύκλος εργασιών 75 εκ. ευρώ έναντι 92,3 εκ., EBITDA 13,4 εκ. ευρώ έναντι 9 εκ., Κέρδη μετά από φόρους 1,9 εκ. έναντι ζημιών 3,7 εκ. και καθαρή θέση 88,8 εκ. έναντι 69 εκ. ευρώ. Όλες οι επιμέρους δραστηριότητες -με εξαίρεση τις τηλεπικοινωνίες- του Ομίλου Altec, ήταν και παραμένουν κερδοφόρες. 

Η εταιρεία συνεχίζει τις προσπάθειές της για την εξεύρεση της βέλτιστης λύσης γι΄ αυτήν, τους πελάτες και τους μετόχους της, τόσο προς την κατεύθυνση εύρεσης χρηματοδότησης όσο και προς την κατεύθυνση αναζήτησης επιχειρηματικού εταίρου.

----------


## dreamer25

Σταματησε η κατρακυλα της αλτεκ στο χρηματιστηριο και μαλιστα προσ το παρον καταγραφει και κερδη.Λετε να προεκυψε τιποτα σημαντικο σημερα και τελικα να μην παει για κλεισιμο η εταιρεια?Μακαρι γιατι ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενος και δεν γουσταρω να κλεισει...ΑΛΤΕΚ ΓΕΡΑ ΦΑΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!!!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## coroneus

Το link του νέου Δελτίου Τύπου:
http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=971

Άρα η εταιρεία ψάχνει ακόμα για λύση... και οι συνδρομητές συνεχίζουν να φεύγουν...

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να πει πόσοι έχουν φύγει μέχρι σήμερα..

----------


## nm96027

Συμπερασμα:

1. Ψευδεται. Αν η ΕΕΤΤ ειχει κρινει ακριβως ετσι την ενεργεια του ΟΤΕ, τοτε θα ειχε διαταξει την επαναλειτουργια των κυκλωματων. Οντως την απαιτησε, με την διαφορα οτι ζητησε και 250.000 ευρωα αυθημερον οσο και τα Χ εκατομμυρια μεσα σε 4 μερες. Αρα τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι οπως τα παρουσιαζει το ΔΤ.

2. Το ΔΤ ισχυρίζεται πως "αν καταφερω και ξεφορωθω την Telecoms" τοτε η υπολοιπη εταιρεια θα ρολαρει. Καλη επιτυχια ευχομεθα... :Sad:

----------


## baskon

Η εταιρια ψαχνει ακομα για λυση.Εγω ειμαι πλεον πεπεισμενος οτι δε θα βρεθει.
Απλά κερδιζει λίγο χρονο με τις ανακοινωσεις και δεν κατρακυλα η μετοχη.
Όσο οι πελατες φευγουν απτην Αλτεκ τόσο η περιπτωση να βρεθει χρηματοδοτης γινεται πιο απιθανη.

----------


## abcd5

> Altec: Απάντηση σε επιστολή του Χ.Α
> 05/09/2008
> 14:36 	
> 
> ...
> Ωστόσο, η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά του ΟΤΕ κρίθηκε από την Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. ότι συνιστά πρόδηλη κατάχρηση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης του στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά και ως εκ τούτου η θυγατρική μας προτίθεται να εξαντλήσει κάθε νόμιμο μέσο και για την διατήρηση της δραστηριότητάς της, αλλά και για την αποκατάσταση της σοβαρότατης ζημίας που υπέστη. 
> ...


Για τα 250.000 καμία αναφορά  :Whistle:

----------


## farma

Υπαρχει καποια πρωτοβουλια για οργανωμενες καταγγελιες,εξωδικα και τα σχετικα ή ο καθενας ο,τι κανει μονος του???

----------


## lewton

Αν ήμουν η Altec θα χάριζα την Telecoms στον ΟΤΕ, μαζί με τα χρέη (ας τα απορροφήσει όπως απορρόφησε τα «χρέη» της OTEnet.).

----------


## jap

> Όσο οι πελατες φευγουν απτην Αλτεκ τόσο η περιπτωση να βρεθει χρηματοδοτης γινεται πιο απιθανη.


Και το χειρότερο για την ανεύερεση αγοραστή είναι πως αν κάποιοι μένουν (μένουμε) είναι όσοι έχουν δωρεάν 8μηνα, 12μηνα, 24μηνα ή αγορασμένα jetpack με 10 ευρώ το μήνα. 

Τόσες μέρες δεν ακούστηκε τίποτα κι από την Toshiba... Αυτοί δεν έπαθαν μεγάλη δυσφήμιση με τις δωρεάν συνδρομές που έδιναν με τα λαπτοπ;

----------


## farma

Αν βρεθει αγοραστης μαλλον θα χρειαστει να πληρωσει και τις αποζημιωσεις λογω πλημμελους συνδεσης.
Αν ειναι ετσι μαλλον δεν θα βρεθει αγοραστης με τον επισημο τροπο.

----------


## maik

Κουρατικο αλλα επιβαλετε η επαναληψη.

*Οι υπολοιποι παροχοι ειναι ηλιθιοι και δεν εκαναν καταγγελια κατα του ΟΤΕ για την χρηση του πελατολογιου;*

----------


## aiadas

> Και το χειρότερο για την ανεύερεση αγοραστή είναι πως αν κάποιοι μένουν (μένουμε) είναι όσοι έχουν δωρεάν 8μηνα, 12μηνα, 24μηνα ή αγορασμένα jetpack με 10 ευρώ το μήνα.



Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα για τη διάσωση της εταιρίας. 'Ομως ποιος φταίει; οι αγοραστές που αξιοποιούν τις καλές προσφορές ή οι διευθυντές πωλήσεων της Altec, που το business plan τους ήταν ΓΤΠΚ; Η μητρική Altec φόρτωσε στην Telecoms 24μηνα με υπολογιστές, ακόμα και με κονσόλες!!! Προσωπικά επωφελήθηκα, αλλά δε θα με χάλαγε να πλήρωνα και κάτι παραπάνω για τη βιωσιμότητα της εταιρίας και των υπηρεσιών που απολάμβανα... και μέχρι να γίνει το μπαμ στις 22/08, η Altec με κάλυπτε...

----------


## jethink

http://www.euro2day.gr/chameleon/139...onArticle.aspx


Μηπωςι σωσει την κατασταση ο Βγενοπουλος?
Μακαρι  :Clap: 
Βγενοπουλε θεε παρε την παε  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Worthy:

----------


## vpapas

Η σημερινή ανακοίνωση σπάει την παρατεταμένη σιωπή και δείχνει ότι υπάρχει κινητικότητα. Εκτός των άλλων κατηγορείται ευθέως ο ΟΤΕ για σκοπιμότητα. Θα παραμείνω ως το τέλος και το πολύ πολύ να μεταβώ στον πάροχο που θα αναλάβει ή αν δε γίνει αυτό θα πάω σε κάποιον άλλο. Δεν θα παίξω όμως στο παιχνίδι του πΟΤΕ.

----------


## greatst

> ... ΓΤΠΚ ...




Off Topic


		τα αρχικά αυτά ... μου θύμισαν στρατιωτική θητεία και "φανταροδιάλεκτο"  :Yahooooo:  :Wall:  :Dots: 






> ... μέχρι να γίνει το μπαμ στις 22/08, η Altec με κάλυπτε...


πολλούς μας κάλυπτε μέχρι τότε...  :Whistle:

----------


## aiadas

131 σελίδες ήδη και το θέμα έχει σχεδόν εξαντληθεί νομίζω... Ωστόσο, θα επισημάνω μερικά πράγματα που δεν έχουν αναφερθεί στο παρόν thread και θα επαναλάβω ίσως κάποια άλλα.
   Λοιπόν, τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δρώμενα στην Ελλάδα σαφώς και είναι πονεμένη ιστορία, με τον ΟΤΕ να είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ο κύριος υπεύθυνος γι΄αυτήν την κατάσταση. Ο ΟΤΕ ήταν κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση ακόμη και πριν την εφαρμογή της χρονοχρέωσης στις τηλεφωνικές συνδιαλέξεις, η οποία και του απέφερε ιλιγγιώδη ποσά - πόσοι γνωστοί μου πλήρωναν λογαριασμούς των 300 +  ευρώ. Τι έκανε όμως ο ΟΤΕ με αυτά τα κέρδη; Σαφώς και δεν προσέφερε ουσιαστικά νέες υπηρεσίες σε λογικές τιμές, επενδύοντας ψίχουλα για την τηλεπικοινωνιακή πρόοδο της χώρας.Απεναντίας, έφερε το ADSL στην Ελλάδα σε εξωφρενικές τιμές και με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. Αν δεν είχε σπάσει το μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ, οι τιμές σαφώς και δεν θα είχαν μειωθεί τόσο δραματικά, αλλά και ούτε θα είχαμε πρωτοποριακές για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα υπηρεσίες .
   Οι εναλλακτικοί αναμφίβολα  έφεραν την άνοιξη στον ΄Ελληνα χρήστη internet και τηλεφωνίας. Αρχικά με  ανταγωνιστικές τιμές -εγώ μπήκα στον κόσμο του adsl λόγω της προσφοράς 6+6 της HOL- αλλά και νέες  υπηρεσίες - π.χ. voip,βλέπε evoice της HOL και icall της Altec, αλλά και με τα double και triple play στη συνέχεια.    O OTE πάντα τελευταίος, και με σαφή τάση σαμποτάζ των εναλλακτικών εφαρμόζοντας packet filtering για μεγάλο διάστημα, ώστε οι ζημιογόνες γι΄ αυτόν υπηρεσίες voip να μη λειτουργούν σωστά, αλλά και με αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις στην αποδέσμευση συνδρομητών του και στην επίλυση προβλημάτων. Για να μην αναφέρω και τα πιταρισμένα dslam...
   Συνοπτικά, σαν καταναλωτές, μόνο ωφέλειες είχαμε από την παρουσία των εναλλακτικών και την απελευθέρωση της αγοράς. Ακόμη και όσοι παραμένουν στον ΟΤΕ, απολαμβάνουν φθηνότερες υπηρεσίες λόγω ανταγωνισμού.
   Για τους παραπάνω λόγους, προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να στηρίξω τον ΟΤΕ και το μονοπώλιό του, αν τα πράγματα έχουν άσχημη εξέλιξη για την Altec Telecoms. Με βλέπω μάλλον shared llu Forthnet, και σύντομα full llu όταν δώσει isdn.
   Από την Altec ήμουν απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και σκοπεύω να κάνω υπομονή για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες ακόμα μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει πλήρως το τοπίο. Κρίμα αν κλείσει - ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα δούμε καρτέλ και στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.

----------


## anon

Οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι μάλλον περιμένουν να φάνε κομμάτι απο την πίτα της ΑΛΤΕΚ γιαυτό και κάνουν την πάπια. Μέχρι να έρθει και η σειρά τους.

Το ΔΤ της ΑΛΤΕΚ είναι ψευδές και απευθύνεται βασικά σε μικροεπενδυτές για να συγκρατηθεί ή και να ανακάμψει (λόγω της πλέον χαμηλής τιμής της) η κατρακύλα. Στον ενοποιημένο δεν φαίνονται οι δανειακές υποχρεώσεις της ΑΛΤΕΚ Τελεκομς προς την μαμά Αλτεκ. Εαν όμως την πτωχεύσει, και πιθανόν και εαν την πουλήσει, θα πρέπει να "φαει" απο μόνη της το χρέος της Αλτεκ Τελεκομς. Μιλάμε για 28.5 εκατομύρια ευρώ που χρωστά η θυγατρική στην μητρική. Θα καταλογισθούν σε ζημίες, και τότε να σε δώ τι νούμερα θα βγάλεις. Υπόψη ότι έχει μείωση τζίρου απο 67 στα 44 εκατ. ευρώ απο πέρυση (η μητρική), έχει καθαρές δανειακές υποχρεώσεις στα 155 εκατ. ευρώ και ήδη η θέση είναι πολύ χάλια. Εαν φορτωθεί και την ζημιά των 28,5 εκατ της Τελεκομσ λογικά ειναι σε φάση κατρακύλας και η μητρική. Λόγω της δεινής θέσης, λογικά θα πρέπει να έχει μεγάλη δυσκολία σε εξεύρεση κεφαλαίου κίνησης ή θα κάνει δανεισμό με επαίσχυντους όρους. ΟΙ δε προμηθευτες (στους οποίους συνολικά χρωστά κάπου 30 εκατ. ευρώ σε πίστωση), λογικά θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν στην λογική να δίνουν εμπορεύματα μόνο τοις μετρητοίς και όχι επι πιστώσει (όπως είχε γίνει και στον Πουλιάδη/PC Systems). Μια τέτοια κατάσταση βάζει σε τεράστια δυσκολια. Μόνο ένα πολύ μεγάλο δάνεια ή επενδυτής μπορεί να σώσει την κατάσταση, αλλά πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να το κάνει κάποιος.

----------


## XavierGr

> καποιους δεν τους ενδιαφερει η ποιότητα


Ποια ποιότητα!!!? Ο ΟΤΕ; Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χειρότερη και από αυτή των εναλλακτικών.




> λες και στους εναλλακτικούς πληρώνουν λίγα.
> και στην τελική ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις...


Ώ ναι, πληρώνεις πιο λίγα με το ίδιο (ίσως) και καλύτερο αντάλλαγμα. Κλασσική περίπτωση πετάω 20€ γιατί ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι πιο ακριβό = καλύτερο.





> αυτοί όμως που φεύγουν και δεν εμπίπτουν στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες, ξαναγυρνούν
> (επαγγελματικά τηλέφωνα και ιντερνετ, κόντεψαν να κλείσουν μαγαζιά που εμπιστεύτηκαν εναλλακτικούς...).


[sarcasm]
Ναι, οπωσδήποτε, γιατί η αξιοπιστία του ΟΤΕ είναι κάτι το δεδομένο.
[/sarcasm]
Λες και δεν είχε πιτάρει η μισή Ελλάδα γιατί βαριόντουσαν να φτιάξουν παραπάνω υποδομές; Αλλά γιατί να φτιάξουν; Αφού καλά μας απομυζούσαν τόσα χρόνια.




> εγώ άρθρα στο in.gr δε γράφω!!(ούτε και πουθενά αλλού) τοπογράφος είμαι, όχι δημοσιογράφος!!


Θα στο πω φιλικά και πραγματικά μην με παρεξηγήσεις, αλλά πάσχεις από οξεία ΟΤΕ-φανμποΐτιδα.  :Smile: 

'ντάξει ρε παιδί μου δεν λέω, να μην υποστιρίζεις τους εναλλακτικούς και να έχεις αντίθετη άποψη, αλλά τόση αγάπη πια στον ΟΤΕ;  :Razz:

----------


## zeta

> Ποια ποιότητα!!!? Ο ΟΤΕ; Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χειρότερη και από αυτή των εναλλακτικών.
> 
> 
> 
> Ώ ναι, πληρώνεις πιο λίγα με το ίδιο (ίσως) και καλύτερο αντάλλαγμα. Κλασσική περίπτωση πετάω 20€ γιατί ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι πιο ακριβό = καλύτερο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.για την ποιότητα του οτε και για τα των εναλλακτικών, ψάξε σε αντίστοιχα τοπικς μεσα σε αυτό το φορουμ και θα δεις. φυσικά καποιοι έχουν προβλήματα και με τον οτε, λόγω κακής κατάστασης του παλαιότερου δικτύου χαλκού, αλλά δες τις αναλογιες.
2. δεν ισχύει πάντα ότι πιο ακριβό και πιό καλό, αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ισχύει. μια από αυτές είναι και ο οτε.επίσης το τηλέφωνο μου και το ιντερνετ το χρησιμοποιώ επαγγελματικά, και ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ, και στην τελική ανεξαρτήτως κόστους. Τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη σε περίπτωση στραβής είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα.
3. τον όρο ΟΤΕ-φανμποίτιδα....δεν τον καταλαβαίνω....
απόδειξη οτι δεν πάσχω από κάποια τέτοια ασθένεια τέλος πάντων, ειναι οτι το κινητό μου ειναι wind (από το 1996). ειμαι ευχαριστημένη, και δεν το γύρισα ποτέ σε κοσμοτέ, αν και έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα. Αλλά οι εταιρίες κινητής ξεκίνησαν πριν τον κοσμοτέ, και έφτιαξαν δικά τους δίκτυα με δικά τους κεφάλαια. Και τουλάχιστον η wind εμένα μου εχει δείξει ότι με ακούει σε ότι λέω στο 1260 και πάντα μου ικανοποιεί τα αιτήματά μου, γιαυτό και δεν έφυγα. το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει στις εταιρίες σταθερής, όπου κάνουν αρπαχτή και κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο χοντρά. Και βρήκαν το δίκτυο του οτε ετοιμο και την ΕΕΤΤ να τους υποστηρίζει. Ε σαν πολίτης αυτής της χώρας, αυτό δεν το ανέχομαι. Είναι απλά τα πράγματα.
δεν έχω αγάπη για τον οτε, αλλά βλεπω το αυτονόητο.

----------


## aiadas

> Και βρήκαν το δίκτυο του οτε ετοιμο και την ΕΕΤΤ να τους υποστηρίζει. Ε σαν πολίτης αυτής της χώρας, αυτό δεν το ανέχομαι. Είναι απλά τα πράγματα.
> δεν έχω αγάπη για τον οτε, αλλά βλεπω το αυτονόητο.


Για άλλη μια φορά, το δίκτυο δεν ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά στον ελληνικό λαό και ο ΟΤΕ έχει τεθεί -κακώς- ως διαχειριστής του. Η ΕΕΕΤ δεν υποστηρίζει τους εναλλακτικούς, αλλά τον ανταγωνισμό. Και αυτονόητη είναι η ανάγκη διαχωρισμού του διαχειριστή του δικτύου από τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορεί ο προμηθευτής των εναλλακτικών να είναι και ανταγωνιστής τους. Χρειάζεται η ύπαρξη ενός ανεξάρτητου διαχειριστή του δικτύου, που θα τηρεί ίσες αποστάσεις από όλους τους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί η ενεργοποίηση ενός conn-x να γίνεται μέχρι και αυθημερόν και η μετάβαση σε full llu να χρειάζεται κάτι βδομάδες; Ο ΟΤΕ προς το παρόν έχει το καρπούζι, έχει και το μαχαίρι. Και η στήριξή του κάθε άλλο παρά ωφελεί το γενικότερο καταναλωτικό συμφέρον...

----------


## vpapas

> 2. δεν ισχύει πάντα ότι πιο ακριβό και πιό καλό, αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ισχύει. μια από αυτές είναι και ο οτε.επίσης το τηλέφωνο μου και το ιντερνετ το χρησιμοποιώ επαγγελματικά, και ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ, και στην τελική ανεξαρτήτως κόστους. Τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη σε περίπτωση στραβής είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα.


Άλλο η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών και άλλο το ότι διεκόπησαν κυκλώματα λόγω οφειλών. Το δεύτερο έχει να κάνει με το πόσο αξιόπιστη θεωρώ πως είναι μια εταιρεία. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένοι από τις υπηρεσίες που τους παρέχονται από τον τηλεπ. πάροχο που επέλεξαν (δεν εξαιρώ τον ΟΤΕ) αλλά και το αντίθετο. Επομένως αν μπορώ να πάρω την ίδια ποιότητα με λιγότερο κόστος θα το κάνω. 
Αυτό που προσπαθεί να κάνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι να προσπαθεί να μειώσει το βαθμό εμπιστοσύνης των πελατών στους υπόλοιπους τηλ. παρόχους για λόγους που έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί. Και επειδή οι ιθύνοντες είναι γνώστες και της ελληνικής νοοτροπίας "ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις" διατηρεί και ακριβά τιμολόγια. Με τη λογική ορισμένων, αν αύριο ο ΟΤΕ μειώση 50% τα τιμολόγια του (μπορεί να το κάνει αλλά βασικά αποτελεί επιστημονική φαντασία), θα σταματήσει να είναι αξιόπιστος;

----------


## aiadas

> Αυτό που προσπαθεί να κάνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι να προσπαθεί να μειώσει το βαθμό εμπιστοσύνης των πελατών στους υπόλοιπους τηλ. παρόχους για λόγους που έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί. Και επειδή οι ιθύνοντες είναι γνώστες και της ελληνικής νοοτροπίας "ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις" διατηρεί και ακριβά τιμολόγια. Με τη λογική ορισμένων, αν αύριο ο ΟΤΕ μειώση 50% τα τιμολόγια του (μπορεί να το κάνει αλλά βασικά αποτελεί επιστημονική φαντασία), θα σταματήσει να είναι αξιόπιστος;


Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να μειώσει σημαντικά τις τιμές του επειδή η ΕΕΕΤ έχει θέσει περιορισμούς για λόγους αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού.Αν ο ΟΤΕ είχε τη άδεια από την ΕΕΕΤ, θα έδινε αύριο κιόλας 24άρα με 5 ευρώ το μήνα και θα στραγγάλιζε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς, επιστρέφοντας πολύ γρήγορα στην προγενέστερη μονοπωλιακή κατάσταση. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι κατακριτέος από εμένα για τα αυξημένα ισχύοντα τιμολόγιά του. Είναι άκρως κατακριτέος όμως για τον τρόπο που διαχειρίστηκε την κατάσταση πριν την τηλεπικοινωνιακή απελευθέρωση - ο οποίος συνοψίζεται στη φράση ΄΄να αρπάξουμε ότι προλάβουμε΄΄

----------


## sdikr

> Για άλλη μια φορά, το δίκτυο δεν ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά στον ελληνικό λαό και ο ΟΤΕ έχει τεθεί -κακώς- ως διαχειριστής του. Η ΕΕΕΤ δεν υποστηρίζει τους εναλλακτικούς, αλλά τον ανταγωνισμό. Και αυτονόητη είναι η ανάγκη διαχωρισμού του διαχειριστή του δικτύου από τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορεί ο προμηθευτής των εναλλακτικών να είναι και ανταγωνιστής τους. Χρειάζεται η ύπαρξη ενός ανεξάρτητου διαχειριστή του δικτύου, που θα τηρεί ίσες αποστάσεις από όλους τους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί η ενεργοποίηση ενός conn-x να γίνεται μέχρι και αυθημερόν και η μετάβαση σε full llu να χρειάζεται κάτι βδομάδες; Ο ΟΤΕ προς το παρόν έχει το καρπούζι, έχει και το μαχαίρι. Και η στήριξή του κάθε άλλο παρά ωφελεί το γενικότερο καταναλωτικό συμφέρον...


Για αλλή μια φόρα

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194547




> ΤΟ «ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ» ΚΑΙ Ο ΟΤΕ: Ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης δηλώνει ότι το «δημόσιο δίκτυο» του ΟΤΕ *είναι στην πλήρη ιδιοκτησία του* αλλά ξεκαθαρίζει ότι ο Οργανισμός «δεν έχει πλέον τα αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα» χρήσης του. Επίσης διευκρινίζει ότι «δημόσιο δίκτυο» ορίζεται και ονομάζεται ένα δίκτυο, *ανεξάρτητα σε ποιον ανήκει*, που προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του στο κοινό και επίσης δεν θα πρέπει να συγχέεται με τα «κρατικά δίκτυα» τα οποία είναι «κλειστά δίκτυα ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών και οι μεμονωμένοι σταθμοί ραδιοεπικοινωνιών, που εγκαθίστανται και χρησιμοποιούνται από συγκεκριμένους μόνον φορείς» αποκλειστικά και μόνο για την κάλυψη υπηρεσιακών τους αναγκών.

----------


## manoulamou

> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι η συγεκριμένη αίτηση αφορά διαφημιστικές υπηρεσίες μέσω ταχυδρομείων και όχι διαφημίσεων μέσω τηλεφώνου


Μαλλον εχεις δικιο : Το τηλεφωνικό direct marketing δεν καλύπτεται από το μητρώο του άρθρου 13
Δειτε κι αυτο :
http://www.nokia.com.gr/A4329020




> Σταματησε η κατρακυλα της αλτεκ στο χρηματιστηριο και μαλιστα προσ το παρον καταγραφει και κερδη.
> Λετε να προεκυψε τιποτα σημαντικο σημερα και τελικα να μην παει για κλεισιμο η εταιρεια?
> Μακαρι γιατι ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενος και δεν γουσταρω να κλεισει...
> ΑΛΤΕΚ ΓΕΡΑ ΦΑΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!!!!!!


Μηπως εννοεις δωστους τα λεφτα;;; :ROFL:

----------


## XavierGr

> 1.για την ποιότητα του οτε και για τα των εναλλακτικών, ψάξε σε αντίστοιχα τοπικς μεσα σε αυτό το φορουμ και θα δεις. φυσικά καποιοι έχουν προβλήματα και με τον οτε, λόγω κακής κατάστασης του παλαιότερου δικτύου χαλκού, αλλά δες τις αναλογιες.


Αυτό λέω και εγώ ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει τα προβλήματα του με τον πάροχο. Το έξτρα κόστος του ΟΤΕ δεν το δικαιολογεί.




> 2. δεν ισχύει πάντα ότι πιο ακριβό και πιό καλό, αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ισχύει. μια από αυτές είναι και ο οτε.επίσης το τηλέφωνο μου και το ιντερνετ το χρησιμοποιώ επαγγελματικά, και ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ, και στην τελική ανεξαρτήτως κόστους.


Συμφωνώ αλλά αυτό που λες δεν το εγγυάται ούτε ο ΟΤΕ και το έχει αποδείξει πολλές φορές. (Αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί απόλυτα για τη σύνδεσή σου) 




> 3. τον όρο ΟΤΕ-φανμποίτιδα....δεν τον καταλαβαίνω....


Χαριτολογώντας, βγαίνει από το fanboy (αγάπη και υποστήριξη για κάτι και μεγάλη ίσως επιθετικότητα σε όποιον το αμφισβητήσει χωρίς λόγο) τον ΟΤΕ και την κατάληξη -ίτιδα από τις αρρώστιες.

Τον όρο τον παρέθεσα γιατί ακόμα δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω για ποιο λόγο υποστηρίζεις με τέτοιο μένος τον ΟΤΕ. Βάζεις σε ένα τσουβάλι όλους του εναλλακτικούς και τους αδικείς πάρα πολύ. Δέχομαι ότι κάποιοι κάνουν αρπαχτές αλλά όχι όλοι και στο κάτω-κάτω ούτε ο ΟΤΕ είναι άγια περιστέρα έχει κάνει και αυτός πάρα πολλά.




> το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει στις εταιρίες σταθερής, όπου κάνουν αρπαχτή και κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο χοντρά. Και βρήκαν το δίκτυο του οτε ετοιμο και την ΕΕΤΤ να τους υποστηρίζει. Ε σαν πολίτης αυτής της χώρας, αυτό δεν το ανέχομαι. Είναι απλά τα πράγματα.
> δεν έχω αγάπη για τον οτε, αλλά βλεπω το αυτονόητο.


Όπως είπα όχι όλες, είναι άδικο αυτό που λες. Επίσης ξανά λέω ότι χωρίς την ΕΕΤΤ θα ήμασταν κολλημένοι στο μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ. Το λες και εσύ ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει δίκτυο, αναρωτήθηκες ποτέ πως το απέκτησε; Πως μπορείς να περιμένεις από μια καινούργια εταιρεία να αποκτήσει ένα τέτοιο δίκτυο; Δεν θα υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός διαφορετικά. Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να έρθει κάποιος στην Ελλάδα και να επενδήσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό που θα καλύπτει μεγάλο μέρος της Ελλάδας.

Δες τα λοιπόν με άλλο μάτι και βάλε λίγο νερό στο κρασί σου γιατί τα βλέπεις μονόπλευρα. Τα ισωπεδώνεις όλα με το να λες ότι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ κάνει σωστή δουλειά.

----------


## Aκόμη DSL

> 1.για την ποιότητα του οτε και για τα των εναλλακτικών, ψάξε σε αντίστοιχα τοπικς μεσα σε αυτό το φορουμ και θα δεις. φυσικά καποιοι έχουν προβλήματα και με τον οτε, λόγω κακής κατάστασης του παλαιότερου δικτύου χαλκού, αλλά δες τις αναλογιες.


Πολύ αδόκιμος τρόπος έρευνας, αν δεχτείς ότι φωνάζουμε εδώ (τόσο από ΟΤΕ όσο κι από εναλλακτικούς) όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Υποθέτω όμως οτι αντίστοιχα και κατ'αναλογία υπερ-πολλαπλάσιοι είναι αυτοί που τους πάνε όλα καλά και δεν έρχονται στο συγκεκριμένο σάιτ να διαμαρτυρηθούν.

Λυπάμαι για την κρίση της ALTEC Telecoms, όπως θα λυπόμουν για τα προβλήματα σε όποιον άλλον που μετέχει στην πιττα της αγοράς των τηλεπικοινωνιών, για λόγους κοινωνικούς (απολύσεις κλπ) αλλά και καθαρά προσωπικούς. Επειδή είμαι συνειδητοποιημένος καταναλωτής θέλω όλες τις αγορές σε καθεστώς έντονου (αλλά καθαρού) συναγωνισμού, ώστε να επωφελούμαι απολαμβάνοντας την αξία των χρημάτων που δίνω.

Γιατί έζησα και τις εποχές του μονωπωλίου, το γνωστό μόρτη του ΟΤΕ που δε σήκωνε καν το τηλέφωνο, και το αν θες, αν δε θες κάνε ότι νομίζεις. Τότε αισθανόμουν υπήκοος (και κακά τα ψέμματα όλοι είμαστε), τώρα όμως ο συναγωνισμός (ίσως και η γερμανική μπότα στο μέλλον) τους έμαθε οτι είμαστε πελάτες. Ακόμη και η αθλιότητα ψαρέματος πελατών, εμένα με εντυπωσιάζει. Έμαθε ο ΟΤΕ να σηκώνει το τηλέφωνο και να προσπαθεί; Απίστευτο.

Πιστεύω ότι η ενίσχυση των εναλλακτικών, εφόσον έχουμε τις υπηρεσίες που θέλουμε, είναι επένδυση για το μέλλον για μας τους καταναλωτές, διαφορετικά κινδυνεύουμε να γυρίσουμε πίσω σε ολιγοπώλια ή μονοπώλιο.

Και τότε η ζωή μας θα είναι πιο δύσκολη.

........Auto merged post: Aκόμη DSL πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ... Επίσης ξανά λέω ότι χωρίς την ΕΕΤΤ θα ήμασταν κολλημένοι στο μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ.


Ασφαλώς εννοείς χωρίς την Ε.Ε. και τη ντιρεκτίβα για απελευθέρωση των τηλεπικοινωνιών, απόρροια και υποχρέωση της οποίας ήταν για το Ελληνικό κράτος η σύσταση της ΕΕΤΤ.

........Auto merged post: Aκόμη DSL πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Χαριτολογώντας, βγαίνει από το fanboy (αγάπη και υποστήριξη για κάτι και μεγάλη ίσως επιθετικότητα σε όποιον το αμφισβητήσει χωρίς λόγο) τον ΟΤΕ και την κατάληξη -ίτιδα από τις αρρώστιες.


Fangirlίτιδα τότε μια και δεν πρόκειται περί boy  :Smile:

----------


## aiadas

> Για αλλή μια φόρα
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194547



Για να μη παίζουμε με τις λέξεις, sdikr,και μπερδεύονται κάποιοι: Ok, το δίκτυο ανήκει ιδιοκτησιακά στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά έχει *δημόσιο χαρακτήρα*
Επίσης, στη συνέντευξη αυτή αναφέρεται:




> Στην σημερινή κατάσταση, το πρώην μονοπώλιο συνεχίζει να κατέχει μια δομικώς δεσπόζουσα θέση στην αγορά, η οποία πηγάζει από το γεγονός ότι *κατέχει το μοναδικό δίκτυο της χώρας (το οποίο αρχικά είχε κτιστεί χρησιμοποιώντας κυρίως τα χρήματα των φορολογουμένων), γεγονός το οποίο δημιουργεί εμπόδια στον υγιή ανταγωνισμό.* 
> 
> 
> Στην έννοια του «δημοσίου δικτύου» δεν περιλαμβάνεται το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς της εταιρείας επί του δημοσίου δικτύου της. Δηλαδή, ανεξάρτητα από το εάν το δίκτυο ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών συστήνεται, λειτουργεί, ελέγχεται, διατίθεται από το Δημόσιο (ή φορέα του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα) ή από ιδιώτη, τελικώς ορίζεται ως «δημόσιο» όταν αυτό χρησιμοποιείται για την παροχή υπηρεσιών στο κοινό. Υπʼ αυτήν λοιπόν την έννοια, συνεπώς, το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είναι «δημόσιο δίκτυο επικοινωνιών». 
> 
> ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΟΤΕ: Ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης θεωρεί ότι ο λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός του Οργανισμού είναι ένα θέμα που «βρίσκεται ψηλά στην ατζέντα» της ρυθμιστικής αρχής για το 2008. Προειδοποιεί ότι «αν ο ΟΤΕ συνεχίσει να βάζει σημαντικά εμπόδια στην ανάπτυξη του ανταγωνισμού και κριθεί ότι ο διαχωρισμός θα αποβεί προς όφελος του καταναλωτή», ίσως επιλεγεί η λύση του διαχωρισμού, αν και παραδέχεται ότι «η οποιαδήποτε απόφαση κάθε άλλο παρά εύκολη» είναι.
> 
> 
> Ο νόμος δηλαδή, υποχρεώνει τον ΟΤΕ να «εξασφαλίζει την πρόσβαση στους άλλους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους, χωρίς διακρίσεις, χωρίς να παραβιάζεται η αρχή της ισότιμης πρόσβασης και με τρόπο ίδιον μʼ αυτόν που την παρέχει στις εταιρείες του δικού του ομίλου», ώστε να μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση (επί αμοιβή) στον εξοπλισμό, στα ακίνητα, στα δικαιώματα διέλευσης και στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, για να μπορέσει να αναπτυχθεί ο ανταγωνισμός.

----------


## lewton

Fangirl-ίτιδα, fanboy-τιδα , δε θα κολλήσουμε στις λέξεις, σημασία έχει ότι δε γιατρεύεται.

Αφού φτάσαμε να ακούσουμε ότι η Wind έχει καλή εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (ω ναι, σε ακούει, γράφει αυτό που θες σε χαρτί και μετά προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τον πάτο του κάδου) είναι εμφανές ότι δεν βγαίνει άκρη.

----------


## Aκόμη DSL

> Αφού φτάσαμε να ακούσουμε ότι η Wind έχει καλή εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (ω ναι, σε ακούει, γράφει αυτό που θες σε χαρτί και μετά προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τον πάτο του κάδου) είναι εμφανές ότι δεν βγαίνει άκρη.


Τώρα είσαι άδικος, ποτέ δεν είπαν *σε χαρτί*....

----------


## gkandir

Off Topic





> ...
> 2. δεν ισχύει πάντα ότι πιο ακριβό και πιό καλό, αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ισχύει. μια από αυτές είναι και ο οτε.επίσης το τηλέφωνο μου και το ιντερνετ το χρησιμοποιώ επαγγελματικά, και ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ, και στην τελική ανεξαρτήτως κόστους. Τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη σε περίπτωση στραβής είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα.
> ...


Δυστυχώς τέτοια νοοτροπία οδηγεί σε τέτοια αποτελέσματα. Σε τέτοια και χειρότερα.






> ...
> Αφού φτάσαμε να ακούσουμε ότι η Wind έχει καλή εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (ω ναι, σε ακούει, γράφει αυτό που θες σε χαρτί και μετά προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τον πάτο του κάδου) είναι εμφανές ότι δεν βγαίνει άκρη.


Πες τα ντε!  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

??? <== Wind <=== TIM ελλας <=== Telestet  :ROFL: 

Λετε να την γλυτωσει καπως ετσι και η Altec??? :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Μήπως να ξαναθυμηθούμε ότι το topic αφορά τον Altec και τα χρέη της;;;

Αν είναι να συνεχίσουμε έτσι τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια που θα ψάχνει η Altec αγοραστή, θα φτάσουμε τα 15000 offtopic μηνύματα.

----------


## golity

> ??? <== Wind <=== TIM ελλας <=== Telestet 
> 
> Λετε να την γλυτωσει καπως ετσι και η Altec???


Βρήκα όνομα...

PingTelecoms  :Razz:

----------


## stl04

> 131 σελίδες ήδη και το θέμα έχει σχεδόν εξαντληθεί νομίζω... Ωστόσο, θα επισημάνω μερικά πράγματα που δεν έχουν αναφερθεί στο παρόν thread και θα επαναλάβω ίσως κάποια άλλα.
>    Λοιπόν, τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δρώμενα στην Ελλάδα σαφώς και είναι πονεμένη ιστορία, με τον ΟΤΕ να είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ο κύριος υπεύθυνος γι΄αυτήν την κατάσταση. Ο ΟΤΕ ήταν κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση ακόμη και πριν την εφαρμογή της χρονοχρέωσης στις τηλεφωνικές συνδιαλέξεις, η οποία και του απέφερε ιλιγγιώδη ποσά - πόσοι γνωστοί μου πλήρωναν λογαριασμούς των 300 +  ευρώ. Τι έκανε όμως ο ΟΤΕ με αυτά τα κέρδη; Σαφώς και δεν προσέφερε ουσιαστικά νέες υπηρεσίες σε λογικές τιμές, επενδύοντας ψίχουλα για την τηλεπικοινωνιακή πρόοδο της χώρας.Απεναντίας, έφερε το ADSL στην Ελλάδα σε εξωφρενικές τιμές και με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. Αν δεν είχε σπάσει το μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ, οι τιμές σαφώς και δεν θα είχαν μειωθεί τόσο δραματικά, αλλά και ούτε θα είχαμε πρωτοποριακές για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα υπηρεσίες .
>    Οι εναλλακτικοί αναμφίβολα  έφεραν την άνοιξη στον ΄Ελληνα χρήστη internet και τηλεφωνίας. Αρχικά με  ανταγωνιστικές τιμές -εγώ μπήκα στον κόσμο του adsl λόγω της προσφοράς 6+6 της HOL- αλλά και νέες  υπηρεσίες - π.χ. voip,βλέπε evoice της HOL και icall της Altec, αλλά και με τα double και triple play στη συνέχεια.    O OTE πάντα τελευταίος, και με σαφή τάση σαμποτάζ των εναλλακτικών εφαρμόζοντας packet filtering για μεγάλο διάστημα, ώστε οι ζημιογόνες γι΄ αυτόν υπηρεσίες voip να μη λειτουργούν σωστά, αλλά και με αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις στην αποδέσμευση συνδρομητών του και στην επίλυση προβλημάτων. Για να μην αναφέρω και τα πιταρισμένα dslam...
>    Συνοπτικά, σαν καταναλωτές, μόνο ωφέλειες είχαμε από την παρουσία των εναλλακτικών και την απελευθέρωση της αγοράς. Ακόμη και όσοι παραμένουν στον ΟΤΕ, απολαμβάνουν φθηνότερες υπηρεσίες λόγω ανταγωνισμού.
>    Για τους παραπάνω λόγους, προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να στηρίξω τον ΟΤΕ και το μονοπώλιό του, αν τα πράγματα έχουν άσχημη εξέλιξη για την Altec Telecoms. Με βλέπω μάλλον shared llu Forthnet, και σύντομα full llu όταν δώσει isdn.
>    Από την Altec ήμουν απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και σκοπεύω να κάνω υπομονή για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες ακόμα μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει πλήρως το τοπίο. Κρίμα αν κλείσει - ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα δούμε καρτέλ και στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.


 :One thumb up:  Φιλε μου και πολυ καλα θα κανεις. Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου, γιαυτο και εγω λεω υπομονη και θα βρεθει λυση, αλλα και για οσους δεν εχουν υπομονη, σε καμια περιπτωση μην πεσουν στην παγιδα του ΟΤΕ αφου οπως φενεται με την συμπεριφορα του εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι η πραξη που εκανε ηταν παρανομη, προκειμενου να τσιμπισει την καταληλη στιγμη του πελατες της ΑΛΤΕΚ. Η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια ειχε και στο παρελθον προβληματα εξετιας του ALTER και μεγαλυτερα κιολας (Η μετοχη της για αρκετο διαστημα ηταν μη διαπραγματευσιμη), αρκετοι μαλιστα ελεγαν και τοτε οτι θα κλισει και ηταν και σιγουροι για αυτο, αλλα ειναι ακομη υπαρκτη.
Ολοκληρωνοντας, για τετοια λεπτα θεματα καλο ειναι να βγαζουμε συμπερεσματα μονο εφοσον ειμαστε βεβαιοι και μπορουμε να το αιτιολογησουμε και οχι να τρομοκρατουμε τον κοσμο εδω αδικα.

----------


## konenas

Κανείς γνώστης;
Τι θα γίνει;
Η ΑΛΤΕΚ έλεγε πάλι ότι θα ξεκαθαρίσει σήμερα.
Ξέρει κανείς τίποτε;

ΥΓ. Στην ΑΛΤΕΚ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ η γαϊδουριά συνεχίζεται. Ούτε μια ανακοίνωση.
Γράψιμο κανονικό.

----------


## stl04

> Κανείς γνώστης;
> Τι θα γίνει;
> Η ΑΛΤΕΚ έλεγε πάλι ότι θα ξεκαθαρίσει σήμερα.
> Ξέρει κανείς τίποτε;
> 
> ΥΓ. Στην ΑΛΤΕΚ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ η γαϊδουριά συνεχίζεται. Ούτε μια ανακοίνωση.
> Γράψιμο κανονικό.


Έχει ηδη βγει ανακοινωση

http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=971

----------


## emeliss

> Έχει ηδη βγει ανακοινωση
> 
> http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=971


To *ήδη* είναι για πολλά γέλια!!!!
Αυτό δεν είναι ανακοίνωση. Είναι θερμή παράκληση κάποιος να πάει να τους αγοράσει!

Επίσης είναι ιδιαίτερα προκλητική και ψεύδεται προς το χρηματιστήριο για την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## manoulamou

"""_Η εταιρεία συνεχίζει τις προσπάθειές της για την εξεύρεση της βέλτιστης λύσης γι' αυτήν, 
τους πελάτες και τους μετόχους της, τόσο προς την κατεύθυνση εύρεσης χρηματοδότησης 
όσο και προς την κατεύθυνση αναζήτησης επιχειρηματικού εταίρου_."""


Οπως ελεγε και ο Βασιλης Τριανταφυλλιδης ΘΑΘΑ ΘΑΘΑ ΘΑΘΑΘΑ! :Razz:

----------


## gmmour

> Μαλλον εχεις δικιο : Το τηλεφωνικό direct marketing δεν καλύπτεται από το μητρώο του άρθρου 13
> Δειτε κι αυτο :
> http://www.nokia.com.gr/A4329020
> 
> 
> 
> Μηπως εννοεις δωστους τα λεφτα;;;


Αυτό που γράφουν είναι (τώρα το είδα) ότι το τηλεφωνικό marketing δεν καλύπτεται από το μητρώο του άρθρου 13 γιατί εκεί εφαρμόζονται ακόμα πιο αυστηρές διατάξεις, που απαιτούν σε ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ την πρώτερη συγκατάθεση του χρήστη πριν την επικοινωνία (άσχετο αν κανείς δεν το εφαρμόζει)!
Σε κάθε περίπτωση μπορείτε να κάνετε καταγγελία για direct marketing στο οποίο δεν είχατε δώσει πρώτερη συγκατάθεση, μέσω του ίδιου site www.dpa.gr

----------


## Producer

> To *ήδη* είναι για πολλά γέλια!!!!
> Αυτό δεν είναι ανακοίνωση. Είναι θερμή παράκληση κάποιος να πάει να τους αγοράσει!
> 
> Επίσης είναι ιδιαίτερα προκλητική και ψεύδεται προς το χρηματιστήριο για την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## gadgetakias

Στο "χωριό" μου την σημερινή ανακοίνωση της Altec την λέμε ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ.

Ας πληρώσει άμεσα τα 250.000 και μετά τα 7εκ. που τουλάχιστον μέχρι εκεί συμφωνεί και η ίδια ότι χρωστάει, και μετά ας βγάλει ανακοίνωση να λέει ό,τι θέλει.
Οταν εδώ και 10+ μέρες δεν δίνει ούτε τα 250.000 να ανέβουν οι διακόπτες, όπως είπα ..ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ!
(και κάνει και τον ΟΤΕ να δείχνει εκείνος πραγματικός μάγκας και ας μην είναι..)

Και μη μου πει κανείς ότι τα λέει για να ψαρώσουν οι επιχειρηματίες και κάποιος να αγοράσει, γιατί την έχουν καταλάβει και τα 5χρονα..

----------


## Producer

> Επαφές 
> Aν και επισήμως, δεν υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση αναφορικά με τις κινήσεις της διοίκησης, οι πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν εμμένουν ότι υπάρχει προσέγγιση τόσο μεγάλων τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων από την εγχώρια αγορά όσο και πιθανόν άλλων ενδιαφερόμενων για επένδυση στις ελληνικές τηλεπικοινωνίες.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν αναφέρουν ότι υπήρξε προσέγγιση των Wind Hellas, Forthnet, hellas online αλλά και της Cyta Hellas, που είναι η ελληνική θυγατρική της Aρχής Tηλεπικοινωνιών Kύπρου (ATHK) και δεν έχει ακόμη ξεκινήσει την εμπορική δραστηριοποίησή της.
> 
> Oμως, είτε γιατί δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για εξαγορά είτε λόγω των υψηλών υποχρεώσεων της Altec Telecoms (σύμφωνα με τον δημοσιευμένο ισολογισμό για το 2007, στο τέλος του προηγούμενου έτους έφθαναν 62,114 εκατ. ευρώ), οι μέχρι τώρα επαφές δεν προχώρησαν.
> 
> Παρατηρητές της αγοράς σημειώνουν, πάντως, πως πολύ δύσκολα κάποιος από τους υπάρχοντες παρόχους -οι περισσότεροι από τους οποίους έχουν ήδη σημαντικές ζημίες από την υπάρχουσα δραστηριότητά τους- θα έκανε την κίνηση και θα προχωρούσε στην εξαγορά της Altec Telecoms, χωρίς, όμως, να αποκλείεται και το ενδεχόμενο κάποιας μορφής συνεργασίας.


Source: Ημερησία

Πάπαλα...

Το θέμα είναι ότι τα χρέη που αναφέρουν στο άρθρο αφορούν τον όμιλο (όχι μόνο την Telecoms) και είναι μόνο ένα μέρος του συνόλου...



Off Topic


		Το μόνο που απομένει είναι να το γυρίσει σε Π.Α.Ε. και να πάει για άρθρο 44  :ROFL:

----------


## coroneus

> Στο "χωριό" μου την σημερινή ανακοίνωση της Altec την λέμε ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ.
> 
> Ας πληρώσει άμεσα τα 250.000 και μετά τα 7εκ. που τουλάχιστον μέχρι εκεί συμφωνεί και η ίδια ότι χρωστάει, και μετά ας βγάλει ανακοίνωση να λέει ό,τι θέλει.
> Οταν εδώ και 10+ μέρες δεν δίνει ούτε τα 250.000 να ανέβουν οι διακόπτες, όπως είπα ..ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ!
> (και κάνει και τον ΟΤΕ να δείχνει εκείνος πραγματικός μάγκας και ας μην είναι..)
> 
> Και μη μου πει κανείς ότι τα λέει για να ψαρώσουν οι επιχειρηματίες και κάποιος να αγοράσει, γιατί την έχουν καταλάβει και τα 5χρονα..


Δεν ήταν θέμα μαγκιάς η ανακοίνωση που έβγαλε... ήταν αποτέλεσμα της υποχρέωσής της να απαντήσει σε επιστολή του Χρηματιστηρίου..

----------


## sexrazat

> Σιγα μη τα βαλουν με τον ΟΤΕ. Να τους παει 
> 
> Btw, εχει παρει κανεναν τηλεφωνο *εναλλακτικος* που ειχε προφανη γνωση οτι μιλαει σε συνδρομητη ΑΛΤΕΚ?


Ας ξεκινήσουμε με γνωστή off εταιρεία με δωρεάν πάγιο μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου που καλεί εδώ και μέρες όλους τους μεγάλους πελάτες της Altec.

----------


## emeliss

> Ας ξεκινήσουμε με γνωστή off εταιρεία με δωρεάν πάγιο μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου που καλεί εδώ και μέρες όλους τους μεγάλους πελάτες της Altec.


Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια;

----------


## kanenas3

> Ας ξεκινήσουμε με γνωστή off εταιρεία με δωρεάν πάγιο μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου που καλεί εδώ και μέρες όλους τους μεγάλους πελάτες της Altec.


Αν όντως γίνεται η ΕΕΤΤ έχει πολύ δουλειά! Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είδαμε ακόμα κανένα μέλος να αναφέρει τέτοιο πράγμα.



Off Topic





> Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια;


Τρίτη φορά...αρχίζω να ανησυχώ  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Και να υπάρχει μέλος στους επιχειρησιακούς πελάτες, αυτά είναι θέματα που δεν θα τα συζητούσε δημόσια.

----------


## Producer

Να ανοίξουμε συζήτηση για το Σύζευξις? (ή θα βγούμε off-topic σχετικά με το residential segment)

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι κατάσταση επικρατεί εκεί ?
Απο τη μια διαβάζαμε ότι λόγω της κρισιμότητας, δεν υπήρξε επίπτωση, απο την άλλη η ΕΕΤΤ είχε διαρρεύσει ότι η επέμβασή της ήταν λόγω των προβλημάτων εκεί...
Εάν θυμάμαι καλά... η Altec Telecoms είχε το "φιλέτο" = Νησίδα 1 = Αττική με όλα τα Υπουργεία κλπ κλπ

----------


## sexrazat

> 131 σελίδες ήδη και το θέμα έχει σχεδόν εξαντληθεί νομίζω... Ωστόσο, θα επισημάνω μερικά πράγματα που δεν έχουν αναφερθεί στο παρόν thread και θα επαναλάβω ίσως κάποια άλλα.
>    Λοιπόν, τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δρώμενα στην Ελλάδα σαφώς και είναι πονεμένη ιστορία, με τον ΟΤΕ να είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ο κύριος υπεύθυνος γι΄αυτήν την κατάσταση. Ο ΟΤΕ ήταν κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση ακόμη και πριν την εφαρμογή της χρονοχρέωσης στις τηλεφωνικές συνδιαλέξεις, η οποία και του απέφερε ιλιγγιώδη ποσά - πόσοι γνωστοί μου πλήρωναν λογαριασμούς των 300 +  ευρώ. Τι έκανε όμως ο ΟΤΕ με αυτά τα κέρδη; Σαφώς και δεν προσέφερε ουσιαστικά νέες υπηρεσίες σε λογικές τιμές, επενδύοντας ψίχουλα για την τηλεπικοινωνιακή πρόοδο της χώρας.Απεναντίας, έφερε το ADSL στην Ελλάδα σε εξωφρενικές τιμές και με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. Αν δεν είχε σπάσει το μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ, οι τιμές σαφώς και δεν θα είχαν μειωθεί τόσο δραματικά, αλλά και ούτε θα είχαμε πρωτοποριακές για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα υπηρεσίες .
>    Οι εναλλακτικοί αναμφίβολα  έφεραν την άνοιξη στον ΄Ελληνα χρήστη internet και τηλεφωνίας. Αρχικά με  ανταγωνιστικές τιμές -εγώ μπήκα στον κόσμο του adsl λόγω της προσφοράς 6+6 της HOL- αλλά και νέες  υπηρεσίες - π.χ. voip,βλέπε evoice της HOL και icall της Altec, αλλά και με τα double και triple play στη συνέχεια.    O OTE πάντα τελευταίος, και με σαφή τάση σαμποτάζ των εναλλακτικών εφαρμόζοντας packet filtering για μεγάλο διάστημα, ώστε οι ζημιογόνες γι΄ αυτόν υπηρεσίες voip να μη λειτουργούν σωστά, αλλά και με αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις στην αποδέσμευση συνδρομητών του και στην επίλυση προβλημάτων. Για να μην αναφέρω και τα πιταρισμένα dslam...
>    Συνοπτικά, σαν καταναλωτές, μόνο ωφέλειες είχαμε από την παρουσία των εναλλακτικών και την απελευθέρωση της αγοράς. Ακόμη και όσοι παραμένουν στον ΟΤΕ, απολαμβάνουν φθηνότερες υπηρεσίες λόγω ανταγωνισμού.
>    Για τους παραπάνω λόγους, προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να στηρίξω τον ΟΤΕ και το μονοπώλιό του, αν τα πράγματα έχουν άσχημη εξέλιξη για την Altec Telecoms. Με βλέπω μάλλον shared llu Forthnet, και σύντομα full llu όταν δώσει isdn.
>    Από την Altec ήμουν απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και σκοπεύω να κάνω υπομονή για καμιά δεκαριά μέρες ακόμα μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει πλήρως το τοπίο. Κρίμα αν κλείσει - ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα δούμε καρτέλ και στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.


Ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά λίγο μπερδεμένα. Άντε να δεχθούμε όλα τα στραβά του ΟΤΕ που ζημίωσαν τον καταναλωτή και σαμποτάρισαν τους καλούς παρόχους οπότε πολύ σωστά τα καταδικάζουμε. Ένας πάροχος ο οποίος εισπράτει τα λεφτά από τους συνδρομητές και δεν τα αποδίδει στον προμηθευτή (ΟΤΕ, Αττικές κλπ γιατί η Altec δεν χρωστά μόνον στον ΟΤΕ) κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό με βάση την προηγούμενη θεώρηση των πραγμάτων που αναφέρεις; Αυτόν γιατί δεν τον καταδικάζουμε:

----------


## emeliss

Γιατί ο ΟΤΕ είναι το κοκκινο πανί. Και η Altec αυτό προσπάθησε να κάνει από την πρώτη ανακοίνωση. Να ρίξει την προσοχή στον ΟΤΕ για να μην ασχοληθούν με τα προβλήματα της. Εν μέρη το πέτυχε.

----------


## citizen78

> Δεν ήταν θέμα μαγκιάς η ανακοίνωση που έβγαλε... ήταν αποτέλεσμα της υποχρέωσής της να απαντήσει σε επιστολή του Χρηματιστηρίου..


Και στο χρηματηστίριο δεν τους παιρνει να μην απαντήσουν (εντός 24 ωρών μάλιστα) - το προστιμο θα αφορά την εισηγμενη μητρική. 
Βεβαια αυτή η φαιδρή απαντηση δεν νομιζω να γινει δεκτή - απλα και εδω προσπαθουν να κερδισουν χρόνο. Φανταζομαι οτι θα κληθουν και παλι να απαντησουν ουσιαστικά ...

Πανικοβλητα ανθρωπάκια τρεχουν και δεν φτανουν. Ερμοι υπάλληλοι , ατυχοι πελάτες που μπλεξατε...

----------


## emeliss

> Να ανοίξουμε συζήτηση για το Σύζευξις? (ή θα βγούμε off-topic σχετικά με το residential segment)
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι κατάσταση επικρατεί εκεί ?
> Απο τη μια διαβάζαμε ότι λόγω της κρισιμότητας, δεν υπήρξε επίπτωση, απο την άλλη η ΕΕΤΤ είχε διαρρεύσει ότι η επέμβασή της ήταν λόγω των προβλημάτων εκεί...
> Εάν θυμάμαι καλά... η Altec Telecoms είχε το "φιλέτο" = Νησίδα 1 = Αττική με όλα τα Υπουργεία κλπ κλπ


Τώρα βάζεις δύσκολα. Εκεί η Altec βασίζεται στο δίκτυο SDH των Αττικών για την πρόσβαση. Είμαι σίγουρος πως χρωστάει και σε εκείνους αλλά επίσημα δεν έχουμε κάτι. Για το internet feeding υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο ?

----------


## Vassilis91

Από Altec λέω να μεταφερθώ σε hol λεει τίποτα???

----------


## sexrazat

> Το θέμα μας είναι το αν ξέρουν ότι κάλεσαν πελάτη Altec.
> Δηλαδή αν στο τμήμα telemarketing του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιούν παράνομα τα δεδομένα του πελατολογίου της Altec τα οποία έχει το τμήμα χονδρικής του ΟΤΕ.


Αυτή είναι η σωστή ερώτηση και θα την κουβέντιαζα αν η σημερινή κατάσταση της αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών είχε κάποιους κοινά αποδεκτούς κανόνες λειτουργίας.

Σε μια κατάσταση όπου 3-4 παίκτες για λόγους επιβίωσης έχουν καταπατήσει ένα σωρό κανόνες νομιμότητας και ανταγωνισμού αναγκάζοντας και τους λίγους σοβαρούς παίκτες να ακολουθήσουν σε μικρότερο βαθμό, η προηγούμενη ερώτηση μοιάζει σταγόνα στον ωκεανό. 

Και για να το πούμε με μια δόση λαικισμού σαν το δίλημμα του αστυνόμου. Όταν ο απέναντι με πυροβολεί μπορώ να τον πυροβολήσω και γω ή πρέπει πρώτα να του διαβάσω τα δικαιωματά του;

Όταν δηλ. μια εταιρεία εισπράττει χρόνια  τα λεφτά από τους συνδρομητές και δεν τα αποδίδει στον προμηθευτή ενώ κάτω από το τραπέζι διαπραγματεύεται την πώληση του πελατολογίου εν αγνοία των συνδρομητών, αν δεν τους έχει κάνει ήδη πάσα, μας μάρανε το αν ο ΟΤΕ εκμεταλλεύεται το πελατολόγιο της Altec. Φυσικά και είναι κατακριτέο αν γίνεται, αλλά τουλάχιστον τους παίρνει τηλέφωνο και τους ρωτάει. Γιατί οι απέναντι δεν τους ρωτάνε καν.

----------


## Producer

> Τώρα βάζεις δύσκολα. Εκεί η Altec βασίζεται στο δίκτυο SDH των Αττικών για την πρόσβαση. Είμαι σίγουρος πως χρωστάει και σε εκείνους αλλά επίσημα δεν έχουμε κάτι. Για το internet feeding υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο ?


Δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες.  Το backbone μάλλον παίζει ακόμη... Μερικά last-mile ίσως να έχουν υλοποιηθεί με κυκλώματα ΟΤΕ που θεωρητικά παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα... Ρωτάω να δω τη κατάσταση που επικρατεί  :Smile: 

Η τηλεφωνία απο όσο διαβάζω είναι βασισμένη στη πλατφόρμα της Altec.  Άρα για έξοδο στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία ίσως χρησιμοποιεί τα κυκλώματα που έχουν "βρυσωθεί" ?

Ο xyz Υπουργός παίρνει τηλέφωνο ή του βγάζει μήνυμα ότι η κλήση του δε μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί?  :Smile:  (όχι ότι δουλεύουν και πολύ  :Razz: )

----------


## zeta

> Για άλλη μια φορά, το δίκτυο δεν ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ, αλλά στον ελληνικό λαό και ο ΟΤΕ έχει τεθεί -κακώς- ως διαχειριστής του. Η ΕΕΕΤ δεν υποστηρίζει τους εναλλακτικούς, αλλά τον ανταγωνισμό. Και αυτονόητη είναι η ανάγκη διαχωρισμού του διαχειριστή του δικτύου από τον ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορεί ο προμηθευτής των εναλλακτικών να είναι και ανταγωνιστής τους. Χρειάζεται η ύπαρξη ενός ανεξάρτητου διαχειριστή του δικτύου, που θα τηρεί ίσες αποστάσεις από όλους τους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί η ενεργοποίηση ενός conn-x να γίνεται μέχρι και αυθημερόν και η μετάβαση σε full llu να χρειάζεται κάτι βδομάδες; Ο ΟΤΕ προς το παρόν έχει το καρπούζι, έχει και το μαχαίρι. Και η στήριξή του κάθε άλλο παρά ωφελεί το γενικότερο καταναλωτικό συμφέρον...


όσο ανήκει το δίκτυο της φορθνετ στον ελληνικό λαό, αλλο τόσο ανήκει και το δίκτυο του οτε.
εχει ειπωθεί εδώ εκατοντάδες φορές ότι ήταν επιχείρηση, από ιδρύσεως, ΑΕ ήταν, απλά με κοινωφελή χαρακτήρα. Και το κράτος εισέπρατε τα κερδη και βούλωνε τρύπες στον προϋπολογισμό πάντα, όσο ήταν ο μοναδικός μέτοχος. Καταλάβετέ το επιτέλους.
η στηριξή του φυσικά και ωφελεί, γιατί αλλιως δεν θα ειχαμε καθόλου τηλέφωνα...φυσικά και ωφελεί και η ύπαρξη των εναλλακτικών, ο ανταγωνισμός είναι καλό πράγμα για την αγορά, αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ δυστυχώς υποστηρίζει τους εναλλακτικούς και μόνο...είναι παράλογο κατα τη γνώμη μου αυτό που συμβαίνει. Και δε μου λες και κάτι άλλο, φαντάζεσαι κάποιον άλλο...εναλλακτικό...διαχειριστή του δικτύου :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## emeliss

Διαβάζοντας τα παρακάτω υποθέτω πως δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο του σύζευξις ή στην τηλεφωνία, παρά μόνο (πιθανότατα) στο internet feeding.
http://www.syzefxis.gov.gr/Default.aspx?id=323&nt=18
http://www.syzefxis.gov.gr/Default.aspx?id=380&nt=18

----------


## Teliz

Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί σέρνεται το net. Τελικά πρέπει να την κάνουμε ή υπάρχει φως στο τούνελ; Το κακό είναι ότι παρέσυρα και ένα φίλο να βάλει ΑΛΤΕΚ!!!

----------


## emeliss

> όσο ανήκει το δίκτυο της φορθνετ στον ελληνικό λαό, αλλο τόσο ανήκει και το δίκτυο του οτε


zeta μου, μην ασχολείσαι. στο τέλος θα μας πουν και γραφικούς επειδή αναγκαζόμαστε να λέμε και να ξαναλέμε τις ίδιες αλήθειες.

----------


## zeta

> Άλλο η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών και άλλο το ότι διεκόπησαν κυκλώματα λόγω οφειλών. Το δεύτερο έχει να κάνει με το πόσο αξιόπιστη θεωρώ πως είναι μια εταιρεία. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένοι από τις υπηρεσίες που τους παρέχονται από τον τηλεπ. πάροχο που επέλεξαν (δεν εξαιρώ τον ΟΤΕ) αλλά και το αντίθετο. Επομένως αν μπορώ να πάρω την ίδια ποιότητα με λιγότερο κόστος θα το κάνω. 
> Αυτό που προσπαθεί να κάνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι να προσπαθεί να μειώσει το βαθμό εμπιστοσύνης των πελατών στους υπόλοιπους τηλ. παρόχους για λόγους που έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί. Και επειδή οι ιθύνοντες είναι γνώστες και της ελληνικής νοοτροπίας "ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις" διατηρεί και ακριβά τιμολόγια. Με τη λογική ορισμένων, αν αύριο ο ΟΤΕ μειώση 50% τα τιμολόγια του (μπορεί να το κάνει αλλά βασικά αποτελεί επιστημονική φαντασία), θα σταματήσει να είναι αξιόπιστος;


ο οτέ δεν προσπαθεί να μειώσει την αξιοπιστία των αναξιόπιστων παρόχων, για κανένα λόγο, δεν εχει ανάγκη να το κάνει, τα καταφέρνουν και μόνοι τους!
φυσικά και υπάρχει και ποσοστό ικανοποιημένων πελατών από εναλλακτικούς, μόνο που είναι πολύ μικρότερο από το αντίστοιχο των πελατών του οτέ, ποσοστιαία πάντα, και γιαυτό το συζητάμε.

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτό λέω και εγώ ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει τα προβλήματα του με τον πάροχο. Το έξτρα κόστος του ΟΤΕ δεν το δικαιολογεί.
> 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ αλλά αυτό που λες δεν το εγγυάται ούτε ο ΟΤΕ και το έχει αποδείξει πολλές φορές. (Αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί απόλυτα για τη σύνδεσή σου) 
> 
> 
> 
> Χαριτολογώντας, βγαίνει από το fanboy (αγάπη και υποστήριξη για κάτι και μεγάλη ίσως επιθετικότητα σε όποιον το αμφισβητήσει χωρίς λόγο) τον ΟΤΕ και την κατάληξη -ίτιδα από τις αρρώστιες.
> ...


το έξτρα κόστος το δικαιολογεί και η ΕΕΤΤ...
τώρα, το ότι δεν τα βλέπω μονόπλευρα, νομίζω ότι στο απάντησα με αυτά που σου απάντησα προηγουμένως για την κινητή τηλεφωνία...
αυτό που γίνεται στη σταθερή, στα μάτια μου φαίνεται "πλιάτσικο"
το πως απέκτησε ο οτε το δίκτυο, δεν αναρωτήθηκα, το ξέρω! ξεκίνησε το 1949, και το απέκτησε σιγά σιγά, σε βάθος χρόνου πάνω από 30 χρόνια...παρείχε υπηρεσίες, εισέπρατε χρήμα, επένδυε, κλπ. Και για οργανισμό που ελεγχόταν από το κράτος, δεν τα πήγε καθόλου άσχημα! και ούτε και σήμερα τα πάει άσχημα, μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει.
και για να στο πω πιο απλά: 
σε μια κωμόπολη, υπάρχει ένα φαρμακείο, το οποίο φυσικά είναι κοφτίρι.
ερχεται νέος φαρμακοποιος, ανοίγει ένα νέο μαγαζί, και ξεκινάει. στην αρχή δύσκολα, μετά η δουλειά προφανώς μοιράζεται (αν βέβαια είναι καλός και εξυπηρετικός, αλλιώς δε στέκεται). τώρα αν ο πρώτος φαρμακοποιός ηταν κακός, κλείνει. Αν ήταν καλός, παραμένει, χάνοντας όμως σημαντικό αριθμό πελατών. Και κανένας δεν παίρνει επιδότηση, ούτε μπαίνει καμμία ΕΕΤΤ στη μέση. Απλά είναι τα πράγματα. 
Και να στο πω και αλλιώς, όσο οι εναλλακτικοί ασχολιόντουσαν με ιντερνετ και με υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας τύπου 17χχ, μια χαρά ήταν τα πράγματα. Αφού δεν το .."είχαν"..τί ήθελαν και προχωρησαν παραπέρα? και παιδεύουν τον κόσμο? ούτε καν τις αιτήσεις δεν καταχωρούν, ακόμα και η φορθνετ. Έλεος δηλαδή. Γιαυτό τα έχω πάρει, και για κανέναν άλλο λόγο. έχεις τα κότσια κύριε, προχώρα, όχι, πήγαινε σπίτι σου. Αυτό επρεπε να κανει η ΕΕΤΤ. οχι ο καθένας βάζει πεντε υπολογιστές, νοικιάζει και 100 γραμμές από τον οτε, και πουλάει double play!!
αντε και μερικοί φτιάξανε και δίκτυο ιδιόκτητο 100 Κμ!!
και φυσικά τελικά με ενέσεις θα επιβιώσουν δύο-τρεις, οι άλλοι φούντο, αλλά ο κόσμος τι φταίει?
και κατι τελευταίο, πριν γίνουν όλα αυτά, τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, είχα να καταλογίσω καποια πράγματα στον ΟΤΕ. Μετά από αυτά όμως, δεν έχω να του καταλογίσω τίποτα, είναι αμελητέες ποσότητες, και φυσιολογικά πράγματα για μια επιχείρηση που σκοπό έχει το κέρδος, ενώ αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα, όπως και η πώληση του στους γερμανούς, αποτελούν μεγάλα σκάνδαλα.

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πολύ αδόκιμος τρόπος έρευνας, αν δεχτείς ότι φωνάζουμε εδώ (τόσο από ΟΤΕ όσο κι από εναλλακτικούς) όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Υποθέτω όμως οτι αντίστοιχα και κατ'αναλογία υπερ-πολλαπλάσιοι είναι αυτοί που τους πάνε όλα καλά και δεν έρχονται στο συγκεκριμένο σάιτ να διαμαρτυρηθούν.
> 
> Λυπάμαι για την κρίση της ALTEC Telecoms, όπως θα λυπόμουν για τα προβλήματα σε όποιον άλλον που μετέχει στην πιττα της αγοράς των τηλεπικοινωνιών, για λόγους κοινωνικούς (απολύσεις κλπ) αλλά και καθαρά προσωπικούς. Επειδή είμαι συνειδητοποιημένος καταναλωτής θέλω όλες τις αγορές σε καθεστώς έντονου (αλλά καθαρού) συναγωνισμού, ώστε να επωφελούμαι απολαμβάνοντας την αξία των χρημάτων που δίνω.
> 
> Γιατί έζησα και τις εποχές του μονωπωλίου, το γνωστό μόρτη του ΟΤΕ που δε σήκωνε καν το τηλέφωνο, και το αν θες, αν δε θες κάνε ότι νομίζεις. Τότε αισθανόμουν υπήκοος (και κακά τα ψέμματα όλοι είμαστε), τώρα όμως ο συναγωνισμός (ίσως και η γερμανική μπότα στο μέλλον) τους έμαθε οτι είμαστε πελάτες. Ακόμη και η αθλιότητα ψαρέματος πελατών, εμένα με εντυπωσιάζει. Έμαθε ο ΟΤΕ να σηκώνει το τηλέφωνο και να προσπαθεί; Απίστευτο.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι η ενίσχυση των εναλλακτικών, εφόσον έχουμε τις υπηρεσίες που θέλουμε, είναι επένδυση για το μέλλον για μας τους καταναλωτές, διαφορετικά κινδυνεύουμε να γυρίσουμε πίσω σε ολιγοπώλια ή μονοπώλιο.
> 
> Και τότε η ζωή μας θα είναι πιο δύσκολη.
> ...


καλά, για την αλτεκ φυσικά δε χαίρομαι, δουλευει κόσμος εκεί. Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι ούτε υπάλληλός της, ούτε συνδρομητής της.
αυτά που λες για τον οτε ειναι υπερβολικά. Σίγουρα καποιοι εκεί είχαν νοοτροπία δημοσίου υπαλλήλου, αλλά γενικά πάντα δούλευε και πάντα ήταν κερδοφόρος, και αυτό αποδεικνύεται και σήμερα, με την τεχνογνωσία που διαθέτει και στέκεται σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Και μη μου πεις ότι οι εναλλακτικοί σηκώνουν το τηλέφωνο, γιατί θα τρελαθώ (για άλλους λόγους βέβαια, δεν το σηκώνουν, αλλά τελος πάντων).
σίγουρα η ύπαρξη ελεύθερης αγοράς ενισχυει τον ανταγωνισμό, σίγουρα ο οτε προχώρησε με πιο γρήγορα βήματα, και δεν με πειράζει φυσικά η ύπαρξή τους, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο λειτουργούν και με το κράτος νταβατζή με πειράζει. 
την ΕΕΤΤ φυσικά την επέβαλε η ΕΕ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι πουθενά αλλού στην ΕΕ η αντιστοιχη ΕΕΤΤ δουλεύει έτσι, ούτε πουθενά αλλού υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους μαγαζάκια εναλλακτικών!!
όλα αυτά είναι ελληνικές πατέντες, να στηρίξουμε τους ιδιώτες που μας στηρίζουν στις εκλογές, και γενικότερα πελατειακές σχέσεις.

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Fangirl-ίτιδα, fanboy-τιδα , δε θα κολλήσουμε στις λέξεις, σημασία έχει ότι δε γιατρεύεται.
> 
> Αφού φτάσαμε να ακούσουμε ότι η Wind έχει καλή εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (ω ναι, σε ακούει, γράφει αυτό που θες σε χαρτί και μετά προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τον πάτο του κάδου) είναι εμφανές ότι δεν βγαίνει άκρη.


αν θεωρείται η άποψη καποιου ανίατη ίωση, ε τότε μιλάμε για πολύ δημοκρατία.
Αυτοί δηλαδή που καταφέρονται εναντίον του ΟΤΕ, δεν πάσχουν από καμμία αγιάτρευτη ασθένεια?

τώρα για την wind, αναφερομαι στην προσωπική μου περίπτωση, και ναι, πράγματι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη, από πάντα. Πιστεύω ότι καταρχήν κάνει τις συμφερότερες αναβαθμίσεις συσκευών.
κατά δεύτερον, οταν πλεον είχαν αρχίσει να κανουν συνδέσεις με δώρο συσκευή, πήγα και τους ζήτησα αναβάθμιση. Μου ειπαν κάνε καινουρια συνδεση, δε γίνεται. πηρα στο 1260, τους ειπα ότι είναι το ίδιο, τι να παρω καινουρια συνδεση, τι να ανανεώσω το υπάρχον συμβόλαιο, αν με ανάγκαζαν να αλλάξω αριθμό, θα έφευγα, κλπ κλπ, και την άλλη μερα με πηραν τηλ και μου ειπαν οκ. Εχεις να πεις κάτι? (μπορεί οι αναβαθμίσεις συσκευων στην ελλάδα να ξεκίνησαν απο μενα, στην τελεστετ τότε, πάντως σίγουρα)
επίσης περισυ ειχαν προσφορά να πληρώνεις για ενα χρονο ενα παγιο μικρότερο, και να εχεις χρονο ομιλίας του μεγαλύτερου, εγώ έκανα αίτηση, περισι τον ιούνιο, μαζί με μια αναβάθμιση παλι, και δεν την καταχώρησαν από το κατάστημα στο οποίο έκανα την αίτηση. Εγώ δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι....μέχρι το Φλεβάρη, δεν ασχολήθηκα, κακώς και φταίω. τους πήρα τηλεφωνο δηλαδή μετά από 8 μήνες να δω τι έχει γίνει. Και ενώ η προσφορά ισχυε μεχρι τελος του χρονου, επρεπε κανεις να ζητήσει αυτή την υπηρεσία μεχρι 31-12, και το λογικό θα ήταν να μου πουν, οκ, στο κανουμε για οσους μήνες σου απομένουν, μεχρι τον ιουνιο δηλ, μου το ενεργοποίησαν το φεβρουάριο για ένα χρόνο.
Λοιπόν γιατί να έχω κακή άποψη για την wind?
και τέλος πάντων, πιστεύω ότι διαθέτω αρκετή κρίση για να κρίνω ποια εταιρία με εξυπηρετεί και για ποιους λόγους...

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> zeta μου, μην ασχολείσαι. στο τέλος θα μας πουν και γραφικούς επειδή αναγκαζόμαστε να λέμε και να ξαναλέμε τις ίδιες αλήθειες.


η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε βρίσκεις άκρη με μερικούς, αλλά έτσι είναι η δημοκρατία, 
διάλογος μέχρι τελικής πτώσης!

----------


## atheos71

Λες αλήθειες zeta και αυτές πονάνε κι ενοχλούν ενίοτε! :One thumb up: 

ΥΓ.Αυτά λέγονται από κάποιον πού 'χει φύγει απ'τον ΟΤΕ και δεν έχει ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα στις λαμβανόμενες
    υπηρεσίες.

----------


## zeta

> Λες αλήθειες zeta και αυτές πονάνε κι ενοχλούν ενίοτε!
> 
> ΥΓ.Αυτά λέγονται από κάποιον πού 'χει φύγει απ'τον ΟΤΕ και δεν έχει ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα στις λαμβανόμενες
>     υπηρεσίες.


άντε να σε πιστέψουν όμως!!
πάλι καλά που έχω κινητό wind! αν είχα κοσμοτέ, δεν θα με έσωζε τίποτα!!! :Wink:

----------


## citizen78

> ...καλά, για την αλτεκ φυσικά δε χαίρομαι, δουλευει κόσμος εκεί. Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι ούτε υπάλληλός της, ούτε συνδρομητής της....


 
Αντίθετα εγώ για την Altec φυσικά χαίρομαι. Γιατί υπήρξα συνδρομητής της (και σπίτι και εργασιακός χώρος). Τετοιες παρασιτικές παράγκες δεν προσφερουν τίποτα και δεν χρειαζονται στο τηλεπικοινωνιακό χώρο. Μπορώ να πω οτι μαλλον τον βλαπτουν , αφού απαξιώνουν το χωρο των εναλλακτικών
(Καταλαβαίνω οτι μάλλον το δικό σου "δε χαιρομαι" κολλαει στους υπαλλήλους και τους πελάτες και εδώ συμφωνούμε.)

Οσο αφορα τη πλειοψηφία των πελατών , είναι δυσάρεστο αυτό που εγινε - αλλα οχι και τραγικό ... και εγώ εχω αγοράσει μουφα προϊόντα (οχι τελεπικοινωνιακά) κατα καιρούς που το μετανοιωσα αλλά δεν καταστραφηκα κιολας  ... ε σε λίγες μερες τοπαιρνα απόφαση και το ξεπέρναγα - "προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση" που λένε

Για τους υπαλλήλους από την άλλη  θα πω  οτι ισως τελικά αποδειχτει καλο το γεγονός. Το μέλλον τους σε αυτή την εταιρεία καθε άλλο παρα λαμπρό ήταν... ευτυχώς ο χωρος εχει αναγκη για αξιολογα και εμπειρα ατομα - δεν θα χαθουν λοιπόν . Αντίθετα μπορουν να βρουν κατι πολύ καλύτερο. Τουλάχιστον (απότι ειπωθηκε) δεν τους εχουν απλήρωτους ως τώρα (και το γραφει αυτό ενας ανθρωπος που βίωσε εταιρεία που έκλεισε - που εμεινε εξι μηνες απλήρωτος - που εχασε λεφτα που δικαιούταν - που εμεινε ενα χρονο ανεργος)
Δύναμη λοιπον τους ευχομαι...

----------


## atheos71

Κοίταξε ,το θέμα είναι να δούμε τα πράγματα απ'όλες ,ει δυνατόν τις σκοπιές.
Άλλο το οικονομικό κριτήριο κι άλλο η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών.
Αν κυνηγάμε το φθηνότερο παίρνουμε και το ανάλογο ρίσκο.

----------


## lewton

> Ας ξεκινήσουμε με γνωστή off εταιρεία με δωρεάν πάγιο μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου που καλεί εδώ και μέρες όλους τους μεγάλους πελάτες της Altec.


Μήπως έχεις μπλέξει δύο άσχετα πράγματα;

1. Καλεί αυτή η εταιρία τους μεγάλους πελάτες της Altec και τους προτείνει πακέτο με DSL; Δηλαδή για εσένα μεγάλος πελάτης είναι όποιος έχει DSL με static IP; 
Εγώ μεγάλους πελάτες θα αποκαλούσα όσους είναι με μισθωμένα.
Εξήγησέ μας τι εννοείς εσύ μεγάλους πελάτες.

2. Το ότι *δύο* πάροχοι έβγαλαν προσφορά με δωρεάν πάγια την τρέχουσα περίοδο δε σημαίνει ότι παρανομούν. Και ο ΟΤΕ παρέτεινε την προσφορά του Conn-X που έληγε στις 31 Αυγούστου.  :Wink: 
Αυτό δεν είναι ανήθικο. Βγάζεις την προσφορά σου και περιμένεις τον κόσμο να έρθει.
Ανήθικο είναι το να καλέσεις το πελατολόγιο της Altec από λίστα για ψηστήρι.

Έχετε επιδοθεί σε έναν τρομερό αγώνα να μας πείσετε ότι τίποτα παράνομο δε συμβαίνει εκ μέρους του ΟΤΕ.
Τα ίδια λέγατε και το για traffic shaping της OTEnet, μέχρι που σας πήρε ο κόσμος με τις πέτρες.
Ένας από τους ρόλους του forum μας είναι και το να ελέγχουμε τους παίκτες της αγοράς. Αποδεχθείτε το.  :Cool: 



........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> zeta μου, μην ασχολείσαι. στο τέλος θα μας πουν και γραφικούς επειδή αναγκαζόμαστε να λέμε και να ξαναλέμε τις ίδιες αλήθειες.


Οι αλήθειες που λέει η Ζέτα είναι το ότι η Forthnet δεν καταχωρεί τις αιτήσεις;
Δηλαδή η Forthnet τους 200.000 συνδρομητές πώς τους απέκτησε;
Της έπεσαν μια μέρα στο πιάτο;

----------


## zeta

> ........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Οι αλήθειες που λέει η Ζέτα είναι το ότι η Forthnet δεν καταχωρεί τις αιτήσεις;
> Δηλαδή η Forthnet τους 200.000 συνδρομητές πώς τους απέκτησε;
> Της έπεσαν μια μέρα στο πιάτο;


οι αλήθειες που λέω και εννοεί ο emeliss είναι για τον οτε. (ΑΕ, δίκτυο, τεχνογνωσία, κοινωνικό πρόσωπο).
οσο για τη φορθνετ, ειναι επιβεβαιωμένο ότι παραλαμβανουν αιτήσεις και τις περνάνε...καποια στιγμή στο σύστημα.
τους 200.000 πελάτες τους απέκτησε είτε γιατί καποιους τους ειχε ήδη, είτε γιατί καποιοι το επέλεξαν, είτε γιατί οι περισσότεροι ειχαν ήδη οτε και δεν τους πείραζε, ή δεν το περίμεναν οτι θα περιμένουν δύο μήνες να ενεργοποιηθούν...κλπ κλπ. και βέβαια καποιος που περιμενει δυο τρεις μήνες, δεν ρισκάρει να κάνει αίτηση σε άλλη εταιρία, μένει στον οτε και περιμένει....
παίζουμε με τις λεξεις μου φαίνεται. Δεν είπα ότι δεν τις καταχωρεί ποτέ. Αλλά καθυστερεί να τις καταχωρήσει. και όχι μία μέρα, πολλές φορές και μήνες (οπου μαζευει αιτήσεις εκεί που δεν εχει ακόμα δίκτυο). Και φυσικά έχουν υπάρξει και ακυρώσεις. αυτό ειναι γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο για τη φορθνετ, και ψαξε το.
δείχνει πολλά πράγματα αυτό για μια εταιρία, να μην καταχωρεί ούτε τις αιτήσεις στην ώρα τους, ενώ υποτίθεται ότι είναι...μεγάλη....οργάνωση....μηδέν.

----------


## lewton

Εγώ νομίζω ότι έχεις μια εικόνα για τους εναλλακτικούς που είναι σαφώς χειρότερη από την πραγματική.
Μπορεί να ταλαιπωρήθηκες το 2007, όταν έγινε απίστευτος πανικός και η εξυπηρέτηση ήταν κάκιστη, σήμερα όμως τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί τρομερά και η διαφορά τους από τον ΟΤΕ δεν είναι τόσο χαώδης όσο έχεις πείσει τον εαυτό σου ότι είναι.

Η διαφορά που παραμένει είναι το ότι στον εναλλακτικό θα χρειαστείς γύρω στις 10-20 ημέρες για την ενεργοποίηση, ενώ στον ΟΤΕ συνήθως είναι στις 4-5 ημέρες το πολύ, και η δεύτερη διαφορά είναι το ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει ο ίδιος πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο για να διορθώσει πιθανό ανθρώπινο σφάλμα ενώ αν σου κάτσει κάτι τέτοιο με εναλλακτικό (ανθρώπινο λάθος του τεχνικού του ΟΤΕ) είναι να πας να πνιγείς. 
Και για αυτό δε φταίνει οι εναλλακτικοί.

----------


## anon

Nα δώ σε δυο - τρία χρόνια τι έχει να γίνει εαν περάσει η ιστορία που προχωρά το ΥΠ.Μετ.Επι. με τις οπτικές ίνες σε πανελλαδική κλίμακα. Σύμφωνα με ότι διάβασα θα είναι ανεξάρτητος φορέας διαχείρησης δικτύου, που δεν θα είναι ταυτόχρονος πάροχος ή να δίδει περιεχόμενο. Οπότε μετά να δούμε τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και το χάλκινο δίκτυο του.... Στην ίδια μοίρα  θα είναι με όλους τους παρόχους. Ε ρε γλέντια!!!

----------


## zeta

εγώ προσωπικά δεν ταλαιπωρήθηκα καθόλου, γιατί δεν μπήκα σε τέτοια διαδικασία, έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί όμως χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, και καποιες δεκάδες γνωστοι μου και φίλοι μου.
Για μένα μακάρι να δούλευαν σωστά οι εναλλακτικοί, και να δούλευε σωστά η αγορά, δεν έχω δε μετοχές από κανέναν! (ούτε οτε ούτε εναλλακτικούς). πιθανόν να έχουν βελτιωθεί σε σχέση με περισυ, αλλά εδώ στο φορουμ διαβάζω παράπονα με την ιδια συχνότητα σχεδόν...Και ο τελευταίος φίλος μου που παρέμεινε στη φορθνετ, συνεχίζει να μην έχει τηλέφωνο μια φορά τη βδομάδα, ή εκεί που μιλάς χάνεται τελειως η φωνή του άλλου (ούτε κινητό έτσι)...ετοιμάζεται και αυτός να γυρίσει στον οτε. έχει μείνει και μια φιλη μου στην τελλάς, χωρίς προβληματα. Όλοι οι άλλοι την έχουν κανει με ελαφρά...γιατί άραγε? ε, δε φταίει ο οτε, και μακάρι όλα τα προβλήματα των εναλλακτικών να ήταν ότι ο οτε κανει 15 μέρες να εκτελέσει το αιτημά τους, μακάρι όλες οι καθυστερήσεις να ήταν μόνο αυτές, τότε ο κόσμος θα έκραζε τον ΟΤΕ και μόνο, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα....
τελος πάντων, ο καθένας διαμορφώνει άποψη με βάση τα δεδομένα που έχει, γιαυτό υπάρχει το φορουμ αυτό, και η δημοκρατία. Μακάρι να μην υπήρχαν προβλήματα και το φορουμ να ασχολιόταν μόνο με τεχνικά θέματα,και να μην υπήρχαν κόντρες και γκρίνιες.

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Nα δώ σε δυο - τρία χρόνια τι έχει να γίνει εαν περάσει η ιστορία που προχωρά το ΥΠ.Μετ.Επι. με τις οπτικές ίνες σε πανελλαδική κλίμακα. Σύμφωνα με ότι διάβασα θα είναι ανεξάρτητος φορέας διαχείρησης δικτύου, που δεν θα είναι ταυτόχρονος πάροχος ή να δίδει περιεχόμενο. Οπότε μετά να δούμε τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και το χάλκινο δίκτυο του.... Στην ίδια μοίρα  θα είναι με όλους τους παρόχους. Ε ρε γλέντια!!!


γιατί ο οτε δεν εχει δικτυο οπτικών ινών? το χάλκινο φυσικά θα ξεπεραστεί..
ο οτε εχει πανελλαδικά δίκτυο σχεδον, και οπου δεν εχει βάζει...
οι εναλλακτικοι πήραν επιδοτήσεις και ανέλαβαν δίκτυο σε 1 γεωγραφικό διαμέρισμα ο καθένας.
σιγά μη μείνει πίσω ο οτε....ή δεν έχει το χρήμα για να επεκτείνει όπου χρειάζεται?
Δε νομίζω ότι έχει να φοβηθεί κανέναν....το μέγεθός του και μόνο ως εταιρία είναι αρκετό...

----------


## lewton

Εμένα πάλι έχουν πάει στη Forthnet 6 φίλοι μου, και από αυτούς μόνο μια κοπέλα το σκέφτεται να αλλάξει σε ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν πείθεται.
Επίσης ένας φίλος μου έχει On και είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος, ένας φίλος μου έχει Tellas και σκέφτεται να το γυρίσει σε Forthnet (τον πείθουν οι άλλοι) και 2 φίλοι μου με HOL είναι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένοι.
Όμως να πω ότι σχεδόν κανείς τους δεν πήρε τη σύνδεση πριν το Σεπτέμβρη του 2007, άρα απέφυγαν την περίοδο της σφαγής.

Τι θα κάνουμε τώρα, θα συγκρίνουμε τους φίλους μας;
Μιλάμε για εμπεριστατωμένο διάλογο.  :ROFL:

----------


## stefg555

Εγώ πάλι (ο παγιδευμένος με προπληρωμένο) τι φταίω και διαβάζω στις 4 τα ξημερώματα ατελείωτες σελίδες με off topic; Νομίζετε πως δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να κάνω; Αν θέλετε να μιλήσετε για το που ανήκει το δίκτυο και αν ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλός ή κακός να ανήξετε καινούριο θέμα.  :On topic please:

----------


## XavierGr

Άσε ρε lewton (ναι θα το πω και εγώ όπως και οι άλλοι) αφού δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι το ψάχνεις;

Εγώ πάντως βαρέθηκα να απαντάω σε γενικολογίες για τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Τα έχουν ισοπεδώσει όλα, εκτός ότι βάζουν σε ένα τσουβάλι όλους τους εναλλακτικούς και ότι λένε για κάποια αξιοπιστία παραπάνω που ακόμα την ψάχνω, ισχυρίζονται ότι το μόνο σωστό πράγμα που δουλεύει στις τηλεπικοινωνίες είναι ο ΟΤΕ.

Τέτοιο οπαδισμό-φανατισμό ούτε για ομάδες ποδοσφαίρου δεν έχω δει. Το να τα έχεις με κάποιους εναλλακτικούς που δεν κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά να τους θάβεις ΟΛΟΥΣ και να μου βγάζεις τον ΟΤΕ Μαρία-Τερέζα δεν θα το καταλάβω ποτέ.

Σταματάω εδώ γιατί είδη έχουμε κάνει "δεν ξέρω και ΄γώ πόσους" κύκλους για το ίδιο θέμα.


EDIT: Αναγκάστηκα και εγώ τελικά να πάω ΟΤΕ. Αμέσως όμως ξεκινάω διαδικασίες για Forthnet LLU. Δεν μπορώ ένα μήνα να μείνω με Altec, ας είμαι και στον ΟΤΕ μέχρι τότε χαλάλι τα 10€ παραπάνω για αυτόν το μήνα.

----------


## Gus5000

Οτι ο ΟΤΕ και οι εναλλακτικοί είναι φαρμακεία, τέτοιο παραλληλισμό, πρώτη φορά.
Να μου πεις σουβλατζίδικα που το τελικό προϊόν μετραει περά από την εξυπηρέτηση να το καταλάβω...

Και από που προκύπτει οτι ο οποιοσδήποτε και να μπει στην αγορά μπορεί να χτυπήσει στα ισα τον ΟΤΕ? Είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβουμε οτι οι εναλλακτικοί είναι σε ακρως μειονεκτική θέση και αν δεν βοηθηθούν φυσικά θα κλείσουν? O OTE  ήδη έχει μια πελατειακή βάση άνω των 60 ετων που και να τους πληρώνεις δεν αλλάζουν παροχο, ουτε που ξέρουν και έχουν την διαθεση να ασχοληθουν με τηλεφωνίες.  Αρα εχει ο ΟΤΕ αυτή τη καβατζα. Μετα δεν μπορείς εσύ με ένα νέο μεν αμάξι καλό να ανταγωνιστείς ένα που επί 2 χρονια πχ βαζει ο άλλος της παναγιάς τα μάτια. Θέλουν πολλά χρόνια για να ανταπεξέλθουν στον ΟΤΕ και οχι κάνα 3-4 μήνες όπως ενα φαρμακειο. Μερικοί ξεχάσατε το βύσμα που έπεφτε για να βάλει κάνεις τηλέφωνο πριν κάποια χρόνια...στον αγαπημενο σας ΟΤΕ. 

Για να εχεις το κεφαλι σου 100% σίγουρο, πας ΟΤΕ... αλλά ξέρεις οτι λογω ανεπάρκειας γενικά ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών ή οτιδήποτε άλλο ο ΟΤΕ σε πάει εκεί που θέλει... δηλ. σε αυτόν...δημιουργεί προσκόμματα στους αλλους και σου λεει είμαι καλύτερος (δεν λεω βαζουν και το χερι τους οι εναλλακτικοί ).
Και μη πούμε την καραμέλα οτι έχουν προβλήματα οι εναλλακτικοί, μα και φυσικά έχουν… αφού έχουν έναν ΟΤΕ που τον καναμε μαγκα με τα λεφτα που πληρώναμε τόσα χρόνια γιατι δεν ειχαμε άλλη επιλογη… και πουλαει μαγκιά στους εναλλακτικούς που προσπαθούν να μεγαλώσουν σε μια ανταγωνιστική αγορά αντίθετα στον ΟΤΕ που «μεγαλωσε» στο μονοπώλιο του.
Ο ΟΤΕ ζητεί τα λεφτά και καλα κανει, αλλα εξυπηρετεί τους εναλλακτικούς ή τους λέει να πανε να κόψουν το λαιμό τους οταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (απο αυτό που τους προσφέρει)?

και εγω σας λεω εσας που εχετε τόσο μεγάλη αγαπη στον ΟΤΕ...εεε τότε να πάμε όλοι, να ξαναγίνει μονοπωλιακή η αγορά, να μας βάλει ένα πάγιο 25 ευρώ τον μηνα και 1mb ιντερνετ...έτσι για να γουστάρουμε!

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι σε σαφως πλεονεκτική θεση, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται παραπάνω υποστήριξη...αν μερικοί θέλετε μονοπώλιο καλά κάνετε οι υπόλοιποι δεν θα πάρουμε, ευχαριστούμε...εσείς και ο ΟΤΕ σας...

----------


## Producer

Ξεφουσκώνουν οι φούσκες μερικών καφενείων...
Οι φούσκες που οι ίδιοι δημιουργήσανε και φύσαγε μαζί τους και η ΕΕΤΤ  :Smile: 
Και που άφησε ΚΑΙ ο απλός καταναλωτής να διογκωθούν (καταγγελίες και όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος προτείνω στην υπογραφή μου, σε όλους including ΟΤΕ εάν σας "έβλαψε" ο πάροχός σας)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι πειράζει μερικούς το γεγονός ότι η "καρφίτσα" που έσκασε τις φούσκες είναι ο ΟΤΕ... δε θέλουν να δουν την ουσία, το πρόβλημα και τις παρενέργειες που έχουν αυτές οι μπουρμπουλήθρες στην αγορά...

*Όταν* ο καταναλωτής ξυπνήσει και απαιτήσει σωστή εξυπηρέτηση και υπερασπιστεί σθεναρά τα δικαιώματά του, τότε θα δούμε ποιος θα αντέξει...
Ας "επενδύσουν" εκεί τα καφενεία πρώτα και όχι στα λόγια τα μεγάλα!

Ο ΟΤΕ φυσικά και δεν είναι η Μαρία Τερέζα των τηλεπικοινωνιών... το αντίθετο γράφτηκε...(Α.Ε. είναι άλλωστε  :Razz: ) κάποιοι πρέπει να το συνειδητοποιήσουν άμεσα γιατί έπονται σοβαρές εξελίξεις... Τέρμα το Βερεσέ  :Smile:

----------


## gogos888

> εγώ προσωπικά δεν ταλαιπωρήθηκα καθόλου, γιατί δεν μπήκα σε τέτοια διαδικασία, έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί όμως χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, και καποιες δεκάδες γνωστοι μου και φίλοι μου.
> Για μένα μακάρι να δούλευαν σωστά οι εναλλακτικοί, και να δούλευε σωστά η αγορά, δεν έχω δε μετοχές από κανέναν! (ούτε οτε ούτε εναλλακτικούς). πιθανόν να έχουν βελτιωθεί σε σχέση με περισυ, αλλά εδώ στο φορουμ διαβάζω παράπονα με την ιδια συχνότητα σχεδόν...Και ο τελευταίος φίλος μου που παρέμεινε στη φορθνετ, συνεχίζει να μην έχει τηλέφωνο μια φορά τη βδομάδα, ή εκεί που μιλάς χάνεται τελειως η φωνή του άλλου (ούτε κινητό έτσι)...ετοιμάζεται και αυτός να γυρίσει στον οτε. έχει μείνει και μια φιλη μου στην τελλάς, χωρίς προβληματα. Όλοι οι άλλοι την έχουν κανει με ελαφρά...γιατί άραγε? ε, δε φταίει ο οτε, και μακάρι όλα τα προβλήματα των εναλλακτικών να ήταν ότι ο οτε κανει 15 μέρες να εκτελέσει το αιτημά τους, μακάρι όλες οι καθυστερήσεις να ήταν μόνο αυτές, τότε ο κόσμος θα έκραζε τον ΟΤΕ και μόνο, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα....
> γιατί ο οτε δεν εχει δικτυο οπτικών ινών? το χάλκινο φυσικά θα ξεπεραστεί..
> ο οτε εχει πανελλαδικά δίκτυο σχεδον, και οπου δεν εχει βάζει...
> οι εναλλακτικοι πήραν επιδοτήσεις και ανέλαβαν δίκτυο σε 1 γεωγραφικό διαμέρισμα ο καθένας.
> σιγά μη μείνει πίσω ο οτε....ή δεν έχει το χρήμα για να επεκτείνει όπου χρειάζεται?
> Δε νομίζω ότι έχει να φοβηθεί κανέναν....το μέγεθός του και μόνο ως εταιρία είναι αρκετό...


1. Τα προβλήματα του internet είναι παντού τα ίδια (ΟΤΕ-Εναλλακτικοί), μιά γύρα στα subforums θα σε πείσει.
2. Στο τηλέφωνο οι εναλλακτικοί είναι νέοι ακόμα και δικαιολογούνται. Έβγαλες ετυμηγορία με μόλις έναν και κάτι χρόνο λειτουργίας τους; Να σου θυμίσω τι γινόταν με τον ΟΤΕ πριν 10-15 χρόνια που για να βγάλεις γραμμή έπρεπε να κάνεις την προσευχή σου. Ασε τις νέες αιτήσεις τηλεφώνου. Οι γονείς μου στο χωριό έκαναν αίτηση για τηλέφωνο το 1984 και το πέρασαν 6 χρόνια μετά. Αυτός ήταν ο ΟΤΕ και αν δεν θυμάσαι γιατί πιθανόν είσαι μικρή ρώτα τους γονείς σου.

----------


## konenas

> Από Altec λέω να μεταφερθώ σε hol λεει τίποτα???


Έτσι όπως το είπες.

Το πείραμα με Οργ.Τ.Ελ, εναλλακτικούς και ΕΕΤΤ, πρέπει να το πάρουμε χαμπάρι. Δεν έπαιξε ή μάλλον δεν το αφήσανε να παίξει. (δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχεις μια επιχείρηση που κερδίζει από δυο μεριές - χονδρική και λιανική - και να της αλλάζεις το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς όποτε σου γουστάρει.Αρχικά να χτίζει δίκτυο με τα λεφτά του λαού και μετά να θες να το ανταγωνιστεί κάποιος άλλος και να τον Βουρλοδέρνεις όποτε σου γουστάρει - Αίσχος).

Τώρα ετοιμάζονται οπτικές ίνες. Ας περιμένουμε μερικά χρονάκια (2-10), όσοι μπορούμε, για να έχουμε πραγματικές υπηρεσίες ευρέως φάσματος (broadband).

Η ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν ήταν παρά μια παράμετρος. Έπονται οι άλλες.

----------


## Producer

> 1. Τα προβλήματα του internet είναι παντού τα ίδια (ΟΤΕ-Εναλλακτικοί), μιά γύρα στα subforums θα σε πείσει.
> 2. Στο τηλέφωνο οι εναλλακτικοί είναι νέοι ακόμα και δικαιολογούνται. Έβγαλες ετυμηγορία με μόλις έναν και κάτι χρόνο λειτουργίας τους; Να σου θυμίσω τι γινόταν με τον ΟΤΕ πριν 10-15 χρόνια που για να βγάλεις γραμμή έπρεπε να κάνεις την προσευχή σου. Ασε τις νέες αιτήσεις τηλεφώνου. Οι γονείς μου στο χωριό έκαναν αίτηση για τηλέφωνο το 1984 και το πέρασαν 6 χρόνια μετά. Αυτός ήταν ο ΟΤΕ και αν δεν θυμάσαι γιατί πιθανόν είσαι μικρή ρώτα τους γονείς σου.


1. Καμία σχέση.  Εγώ προσωπικά έμεινα 7 μήνες χωρίς τηλέφωνο όταν δοκίμασα να πάω στη 4νετ.  Αυτό δε θα συνέβαινε ποτέ εάν μια εταιρεία έχει το στοιχειώδη σεβασμό στο Πελάτη της! (έχω επιστολές που παραδέχονται τις δικές τους ευθύνες 100%)
2. Οι καιροί αλλάξανε.  Κάποιοι "πλήρωσαν" για αυτό και ακόμη "πληρώνουν"... Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται τώρα/σήμερα... Αφήνουμε τα καφενεία να μας φτύνουν στα μούτρα επειδή είναι "νέοι και δικαιολογούνται"?  Τότε δεν είχαμε και σαν καταναλωτές ούτε τα εργαλεία αλλά ούτε τη δύναμη που έχουμε σήμερα.

----------


## konenas

Όταν μεταφέρεστε σε κάποια εταιρία μείνετε με αορίστου διάρκειας. Δεν αξίζουν τα επιπλέον καλούδια που σας υπόσχονται τη δέσμευση σας.

my 2 cents

----------


## stl04

> Εγώ πάλι (ο παγιδευμένος με προπληρωμένο) τι φταίω και διαβάζω στις 4 τα ξημερώματα ατελείωτες σελίδες με off topic; Νομίζετε πως δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να κάνω; Αν θέλετε να μιλήσετε για το που ανήκει το δίκτυο και αν ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλός ή κακός να ανήξετε καινούριο θέμα.



Συμφωνω απολυτα!!!  :One thumb up:  
 Άνθρωποι ερχονται εδώ για να βρουν μια λυση στο προβλημα τους και όχι να διαβαζουν *αμέτρητες γενικολογίες*.  :Mad:  Θεματα που θα επρεπε π.χ να είναι *TOP* είναι εάν ξερει κανεις τι γινετε με τους ανθρωπους που εχουν ηδη προπληρωσει το JetPack και εχουν ακομη καποιους μηνες δεσμευση. Αυτοι μπορουν να φύγουν ή πρεπει να περιμενουν μεχρι να ληξει η δεσμευση τους ? Εάν επισης εαν φύγουν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρουν τα λεφτα τους πισω ? κ.τ.λ

Προσωπικά κουραστικα να διαβαζω τόσες σελίδες με γενικολογίες.  :Thumb down:

----------


## parsifal

*stl04*, κάπου στην αρχή του thread αναφέρθηκαν μερικά πράγματα νομίζω. Στα ίδια με σένα είμαι κι εγώ, τους έδωσα τα χρήματα από τις 25/6 για να βάλω Internet στους γονείς μου και ακόμη περιμένουν γραμμή οι άνθρωποι!

----------


## citizen78

> Εγώ πάλι (ο παγιδευμένος με προπληρωμένο) τι φταίω και διαβάζω στις 4 τα ξημερώματα ατελείωτες σελίδες με off topic; Νομίζετε πως δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να κάνω; Αν θέλετε να μιλήσετε για το που ανήκει το δίκτυο και αν ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλός ή κακός να ανήξετε καινούριο θέμα.


Κατανοητό το πρόβλημα σου και η αγωνία σου , αλλα αν πρόσεξες ο τίλος του θέματος  είναι "Ανακοίνωση σχετικά με την διακοπή ορισμένων υπηρεσιών προς την Altec Telecoms" και είναι στην ενότητα των ειδήσεων

Συνεπως , ο διαλογος που θα αναπτυχθει δεν θα έχει να κάνει μόνο με τις συνεπειες. Θα αφορά τους λόγους ειδικούς και γενικούς , ευρυτερες επιπτώσεις στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών , συνεπειες στους χρήστες , οδηγίες και συμβουλές. 
Χαωδες συνεπώς από τη φύση του το θεμα 
(ισως αυτα που θες και πιο ξεκάθαρα είναι εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226128 , http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=218997 )

----------


## aiadas

> Ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά λίγο μπερδεμένα. Άντε να δεχθούμε όλα τα στραβά του ΟΤΕ που ζημίωσαν τον καταναλωτή και σαμποτάρισαν τους καλούς παρόχους οπότε πολύ σωστά τα καταδικάζουμε. Ένας πάροχος ο οποίος εισπράτει τα λεφτά από τους συνδρομητές και δεν τα αποδίδει στον προμηθευτή (ΟΤΕ, Αττικές κλπ γιατί η Altec δεν χρωστά μόνον στον ΟΤΕ) κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό με βάση την προηγούμενη θεώρηση των πραγμάτων που αναφέρεις; Αυτόν γιατί δεν τον καταδικάζουμε:


Η Altec, όπως και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος χρωστάει, σαφώς και είναι καταδικαστέοι. Δεν παίρνω το μέρος της στη συγκεκριμένη διαμάχη με τον ΟΤΕ, απλά με χαλάει όλος αυτός ο ντόρος περί υποτιθέμενου υγιούς ανταγωνισμού στον τηλεπικοινωνιακό τομέα, όταν εδώ και χρόνια το παιχνίδι είναι στημένο υπέρ του ΟΤΕ.




> όσο ανήκει το δίκτυο της φορθνετ στον ελληνικό λαό, αλλο τόσο ανήκει και το δίκτυο του οτε.
> εχει ειπωθεί εδώ εκατοντάδες φορές ότι ήταν επιχείρηση, από ιδρύσεως, ΑΕ ήταν, απλά με κοινωφελή χαρακτήρα. Και το κράτος εισέπρατε τα κερδη και βούλωνε τρύπες στον προϋπολογισμό πάντα, όσο ήταν ο μοναδικός μέτοχος. Καταλάβετέ το επιτέλους.
> η στηριξή του φυσικά και ωφελεί, γιατί αλλιως δεν θα ειχαμε καθόλου τηλέφωνα...φυσικά και ωφελεί και η ύπαρξη των εναλλακτικών, ο ανταγωνισμός είναι καλό πράγμα για την αγορά, αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ δυστυχώς υποστηρίζει τους εναλλακτικούς και μόνο...είναι παράλογο κατα τη γνώμη μου αυτό που συμβαίνει. Και δε μου λες και κάτι άλλο, φαντάζεσαι κάποιον άλλο...εναλλακτικό...διαχειριστή του δικτύου


Το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ μπορεί να του ανήκει, αλλά έχει δημόσιο χαρακτήρα και στηρίχθηκε στα χρήματα των Ελλήνων πολιτών.Ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεούται να τηρεί ίσες αποστάσεις ανάμεσα στον εαυτό του και στους εναλλακτικούς για την παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών. Βάλαμε δηλαδή το λύκο να φυλάει τα πρόβατα... :ROFL:   Η λύση είναι μία, και ελπίζω η ΕΕΕΤ να την επιβάλλει σύντομα: Λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός του ΟΤΕ




> Nα δώ σε δυο - τρία χρόνια τι έχει να γίνει εαν περάσει η ιστορία που προχωρά το ΥΠ.Μετ.Επι. με τις οπτικές ίνες σε πανελλαδική κλίμακα. Σύμφωνα με ότι διάβασα θα είναι ανεξάρτητος φορέας διαχείρησης δικτύου, που δεν θα είναι ταυτόχρονος πάροχος ή να δίδει περιεχόμενο. Οπότε μετά να δούμε τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και το χάλκινο δίκτυο του.... Στην ίδια μοίρα  θα είναι με όλους τους παρόχους. Ε ρε γλέντια!!!


Αμήν!!! :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## satspo

για καποιους που παρουσιαζουν τον ΟΤΕ ως τον πλεον αξιοπιστο παροχο,μαλλον κανουν μια επικινδυνη γενικευση.ελατε στην καλαμαρια να δειτε ποσες αποσυνδεσεις κατα μεσο ορο γινονται στα 4mbps στο conn-x. 3 με 4, καθε μερα.για να μην μιλησω για τα 24 που ειναι ο,τι να ναι γραμμες.οπουε παιδια ολοι τα ιδια προβληματα εχουν.αλλο το να μην εχει καποιος προβλημα και αλλο να το αναγαγει αυτο σε χαρακτηριστικο του παροχου.

........Auto merged post: satspo πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ασε που και καποιοι τεχνικοι του μαλλον ειναι για αλλη δουλεια.εδω ειχα προβήματα στη συνδεση και μιλουσα με εναν τεχνικο του.και αυτος με κοροιδευε οταν του ειπα εαν μπορω να εχω συνδεση πανω απο τα 4mbps!!μου ειπε μονο μεχρι δυο μπορω....το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι εφταιγε το splitter και μετα ειχα συνδεση στα 8.τι αλλο να πω περα απο αυτο?ουτε καν ηξερε τι μπορει να φταιει και επισης μου ειπε και ψεματα για να σπασει πλακα.

----------


## cos_mor

Πολλοί σίγουρα κουράστηκαν να διαβάζουν από εδω μέσα την εξύμνηση πρός τις αψογες  :Laughing:  υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ και τα χάλια των εναλλακτικών.

Προτείνω, οπως εστειλα και εγω, να σταλουν οσο το δυνατό περισσότερες καταγγελίες,
προς τους φορεις, ιδιαιτερα προς ΕΕΕΤ, μήπως αναγκαστουν και ενδιαφερθουν για εμας τους καταναλωτες. :Evil: 


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=19
                                            ΑΙΤΗΣΗ
                                                    ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑΣ 
Ονοματεπώνυμο.................................................................………
Οδός……………………….…Αριθ…..…-...Πόλη.. ………………………..
Τηλέφωνο…....………..…./.κιν…........................................…………
Φαξ………………….email………………………………………………..

                                                          ΠΡΟΣ

Επωνυμία Παρόχου/Εταιρίας……ALTEC TELECOMS…ΑΕ…..……
Οδός…ΠΑΤΜΟΥ…………Αριθ…14…Πόλη………ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ-ΑΘΗΝΑ…..
Τηλέφωνο…2116872900.......Φαξ……2116872901…….
e-mail…………………………………………………………..…………..

Ιστορικό
Είμαι  κάτοχος της τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης με  αρ ……........................................……..
Επειδή από 22/8/08   διακόπηκε , χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση , η παροχή υπηρεσιών γρήγορου Ιντερνετ , Jetpack Megabit, την οποία  εχω προπληρώσει και αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο τμήμα της εργασίας μου καθώς και η προεπιλογή φορέα, γεγονός που συνεπάγεται  την μη δυνατότητα τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας ( παρά μέσω ΟΤΕ).
Με την παρούσα   ΖΗΤΩ: 
1. Την ΑΜΕΣΗ αποκατάσταση της σωστής λειτουργίας της σύνδεσης
2. Την  διαγραφή των φερόμενων ποσών (λογαριασμών, τελών κλπ) για το διάστημα που παρέχετε πλημμελώς τις υπηρεσίες σας 
3. Την καταβολή αποζημίωσης για την ζημία που υφίσταμαι από την πλημμελή παροχή των υπηρεσιών σας.
Με ρητή επιφύλαξη για κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμά  μου.                                                                                                             

Κοινοποίηση: 
  1. Ε.Κ.ΠΟΙ.ΖΩ.
     Φαξ: 210 3300591, e-mail: info@ekpizo.gr
  2. Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης, Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή
      Φαξ: 210 3842642, e-mail: info@efpolis.gr
  3. Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων
     Φαξ: 210 6105049, e-mail: info@eett.gr 



                                                                                          ΗΜ/ΝΙΑ.......................

                                                                                       Ο  ΑΙΤΩΝ

----------


## citizen78

> ...Η λύση είναι μία, και ελπίζω η ΕΕΕΤ να την επιβάλλει σύντομα: Λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός του ΟΤΕ....


Πολύ ακούγεται , πολύ γραφεται αυτό. Και μάλιστα χωρίς καμμία αναλυση προβάλεται σαν Η λύση για όλα τα προβλήματα. 
Ισως είναι θέμα για νεό topic αλλα δεν μπορώ να αποφύγω το πειραμό για λιγα σχόλια.

Πρώτα να ξεκαθαρισω οτι δεν εχω οριστική άποψη και ουτε συμφωνώ - ούτε διαφωνώ

Σκέψεις λοιπόν και μόνο αν υποθέσουμε οτι γίνει ο διαχωρισμός.

1) Ο  *ΟΤΕ-Π ("οτε-πωλήσεις")* θα κρατήσει το απαραίτητο προσωπικό για εξυπηρέτηση πελατών , τo μεγαλύτερο μέρος (ή ολη) τη Cosmote και ενα μικρό (και το πιο αξιολογο) κομματι των τεχνικών για τη διαχείριηση της δικής του υποδομής.

2) Ολο το υπόλοιπο κομματι θα παραμείνει στην *OTE-Δ ("οτε-δικτυο").* 

3) Ξερουμε ήδη οτι ενα από τα φιλέτα του OTE είναι η cosmote.  

4) Φοβάμαι λοιπόν ο ΟΤΕ-Δ οτι θα αποτελέσει ενα βαρύ οργανισμό , με μεγαλα εξοδα λειτουργίας. Οντας πια μονοπωλιο (εστω και με ελεγχο στις τιμές του) ολο το αυξημένο και υπερβολικο κόστος λειτουργία θα το μετακυλει στους πελάτες (μόνο παροχοι πια)
και καμμία Αρχή δεν θα μπορει να απαιτεί να πουλάει κατω του κόστους , αλλα και αν το κανει θα πρεπει να επιδοτηθει από το κρατικό προϋπολογισμό (δηλαδή απο ολους εμας)

Φυσικά οι πελάτες-παροχοι (και ο ΟΤΕ-Π και οι εναλλακτικοί) θα μετακυλήσουν το κοστος σε μας. Μήπως θα φωναζουμε τότε για το απαραδεκτο μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ-Δ;

Δεν είμαι οικονομολόγος , ουτε επιχειρηματίας και οι σκέψεις μου μπορεί να "μπάζουν". Ισως είμαι και υπερβολικά σκεπτικιστής.
Αλλά δεν είδα μεχρι σημερα μια σοβαρή ανάλυση, για το πως ο διαχωρισμός θα είναι σε οφελος του τελικού χρηστη
Μακαρι να την ακούσω, δεν κλεινω τα αυτιά σε τεκμηριωμένες αποψεις ...

----------


## chaos38

Για να τελειωνουμε οποιος διαφωνει με την πρακτικη του ΟΤΕ να παιρνει τηλεφωνα σε συνδρομητες της ΑΛΤΕΚ ας σηκωσει το  χερι!!!!

Απο μενα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Aκόμη DSL

> καλά, για την αλτεκ φυσικά δε χαίρομαι, δουλευει κόσμος εκεί. Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι ούτε υπάλληλός της, ούτε συνδρομητής της.
> αυτά που λες για τον οτε ειναι υπερβολικά. Σίγουρα καποιοι εκεί είχαν νοοτροπία δημοσίου υπαλλήλου, αλλά γενικά πάντα δούλευε και πάντα ήταν κερδοφόρος, και αυτό αποδεικνύεται και σήμερα, με την τεχνογνωσία που διαθέτει και στέκεται σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Και μη μου πεις ότι οι εναλλακτικοί σηκώνουν το τηλέφωνο, γιατί θα τρελαθώ (για άλλους λόγους βέβαια, δεν το σηκώνουν, αλλά τελος πάντων).
> σίγουρα η ύπαρξη ελεύθερης αγοράς ενισχυει τον ανταγωνισμό, σίγουρα ο οτε προχώρησε με πιο γρήγορα βήματα, και δεν με πειράζει φυσικά η ύπαρξή τους, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο λειτουργούν και με το κράτος νταβατζή με πειράζει. 
> την ΕΕΤΤ φυσικά την επέβαλε η ΕΕ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι πουθενά αλλού στην ΕΕ η αντιστοιχη ΕΕΤΤ δουλεύει έτσι, ούτε πουθενά αλλού υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους μαγαζάκια εναλλακτικών!!
> όλα αυτά είναι ελληνικές πατέντες, να στηρίξουμε τους ιδιώτες που μας στηρίζουν στις εκλογές, και γενικότερα πελατειακές σχέσεις.



Είσαι προφανώς πολύ μικρότερη και δεν έχεις ζήσει τις εποχές αυτές. Σε βεβαιώνω καμία υπερβολή, όσο αφορά τη διαχείριση υπηκόων εκ μέρους του Οργανισμού...
Και είναι φυσικό να διαθέτει και τεχνογνωσία (μετά από χρόνιο μονοπώλιο) και τις υποδομες. Όσο για την κερδοφορία δεν ήταν σύμφωνη με τις επιταγές της ελεύθερης αγοράς, αλλά απόλυτα ελεγχόμενη και ρυθμιζόμενη ανάλογα.

Το κράτος είναι νταβατζής εξ ορισμού, δεν υπάρχει λόγος λοιπόν να προσθέσουμε και άλλους.
Ελπίζω, όσο κι αν αυτό ακούγεται παράδοξο, να δούμε καλύτερες μέρες στην εποχή της DT.

Ναι σηκώνουν το τηλέφωνο, σε βεβαιώνω και με την ίδια δυσκολία που υπάρχει παντού σ' εναν τόσο εξειδικευμένο και δύσκολο τομέα βγάζεις άκρη. Αλλά το κλίμα είναι αυτό που μου ταιριάζει, το κλίμα "μπουτικ" που σου δίνουν κάποια σημασία και όχι supermarket που καθοδηγείσαι με πινακίδες και δεν έχεις ένα γραφειο να χτυπήσεις το χέρι σου όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

Μικρομάγαζα όπως λες υπάρχουν σε όλη την ΕΕ, αυτό είναι και το πνεύμα της απελευθέρωσης της αγοράς, και παντού γίνονται τα ίδια με τα πρώην μονοπώλια. Ακόμη κι ο "πολύς" ΒΤ με την αγγλοσαξωνική του "εντιμότητα" συνελήφθει να κλέπτει οπώρες (συνδρομητές) από "μικρομάγαζο". Σου θυμίζει κάτι αυτό;

Οι ελληνικές πατέντες αδυνατίζουν με τα χρόνια, ωστόσο εξακολουθούν να κάνουν  ζημιά.

Ας αντισταθούμε...

----------


## konenas

> ...


Όλα αυτά έπρεπε να γίνουν πριν πουληθεί ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ. 
Αλλά πως θα έπαιρναν μεγάλη προμήθεια;

Τώρα είναι αργά. Για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα οι Γερμανοί θα λυμαίνονται τον χώρο και οι υπόλοιποι θα χορεύουν.

----------


## JimBss

Έλα μωρέ τώρα, εμένα με νοιάζει να έχω φθηνές και σωστές υπηρεσίες, ας κόψουν τον ποπό τους και ας το κάνουν. Τα άλλα ειναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες, ειδικά όσων δεν είναι εκ των έσω.

Πιστεύω να κατάλαβαν ότι ο πολύς κόσμος θέλει internet και ότι δεν είναι χαβιάρι... :Cool:

----------


## citizen78

> Έλα μωρέ τώρα, εμένα με νοιάζει να έχω φθηνές και σωστές υπηρεσίες, ας κόψουν τον ποπό τους και ας το κάνουν.


Ε , αφου το θελεις εσύ , θα τσακιστούν να το κάνουν .... :Laughing: 





> Πιστεύω να κατάλαβαν ότι ο πολύς κόσμος θέλει internet και ότι δεν είναι χαβιάρι...


Μήπως περισσότερος κόσμος, από αυτούς που θελουν internet , θελει χαβιάρι ???  :Embarassed: 





> Όλα αυτά έπρεπε να γίνουν πριν πουληθεί ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ.


Το σκεπτικό μου (οσο αφορα το κόστος που θα φορτωθει ο καταναλωτής) δεν εχει να κάνει με το χρόνο του διαχωρισμού..

----------


## JimBss

> Ε , αφου το θελεις εσύ , θα τσακιστούν να το κάνουν ....


Αν δεν το κάνουν δε βλέπουν τα ωραία μου λευτάκια. Απλά πράματα...

Έχουμε ξεχάσει ποιός κάνει το παιχνίδι μου φαίνεται...

.

----------


## citizen78

> Αν δεν το κάνουν δε βλέπουν τα ωραία μου λευτάκια. Απλά πράματα...
> 
> Έχουμε ξεχάσει ποιός κάνει το παιχνίδι μου φαίνεται...
> 
> .


1) Αν εννοείς "*ποιος θα επρεπε* να κανει παιχνιδι" θα συμφωνήσω μαζι σου στην απάντηση "οι καταναλωτές"

Αλλά στο *ποιος κάνει* οι κατανλωτές μαλλον είμαστε λιγι στη απ'εξω...
Το γεγονος που συζητάμε (κλεισιμο Altec) είναι νομίζω η καλύτερη αποδειξη.

2) "Φτηνες και καλές" υπηρεσίες δεν δίνει κανεις για την ωρα. Αρα τα "ωραια σου(μας) λεφτάκια" θα πάνε στο "μη χείρον". Εκτός αν αποφασίσεις "τέλος το internet"

----------


## manolio7

ΤΕΛΙκα ρε παιδια ι αλτεκ εκλεισε? γιατι δεν ξερω τι να κανω αμα ειναι να αλλαξω δικτυο !!!       :Thinking:

----------


## JimBss

> 1) Αν εννοείς "*ποιος θα επρεπε* να κανει παιχνιδι" θα συμφωνήσω μαζι σου στην απάντηση "οι καταναλωτές"
> 
> Αλλά στο *ποιος κάνει* οι κατανλωτές μαλλον είμαστε λιγι στη απ'εξω...
> Το γεγονος που συζητάμε (κλεισιμο Altec) είναι νομίζω η καλύτερη αποδειξη.
> 
> 2) "Φτηνες και καλές" υπηρεσίες δεν δίνει κανεις για την ωρα. Αρα τα "ωραια σου(μας) λεφτάκια" θα πάνε στο "μη χείρον". Εκτός αν αποφασίσεις "τέλος το internet"


Τέλος το ιντερνέτ δε μπορώ να πώ, όπως δε λέω τέλος η Ελλάδα. Τουλάχιστον όμως έχω δικαίωμα επιλογής και αμα ζορίσουν τα πράματα γυρνάω και στο 1 MBit ή και λιγότερο. Νομίζω είναι σχετικά καλά μέσα πίεσης.

----------


## citizen78

> ...γυρνάω και στο 1 MBit ή και λιγότερο. Νομίζω είναι σχετικά καλά μέσα πίεσης.


Aν δεις το προφιλ μου θα δεις οτι είμαι ήδη στο 1 Μbit  :Laughing:   (απλά σπιτι δεν χρειαζομαι παραπανω... γι αυτο ξεκινησα 384 (με altec !! ) εγινε από μονο του 768 και στη συνέχεια 1 Μbit.  Για τις αναγκες μου 256Κb download/upload φτανουν και περρισεύουν...

----------


## maik

Ορματε Μακεδονομαχοι παληκαρια μου!!!!!!!!!!
Κατω ο κακος ΟΤΕ που ηταν μονοπωλιο το  1980
Ζητω οι αγιοι εναλακτικοι που παιρνουν τα λεφτα μας αλλα δεν πληρωνουν τα χρεη τους.
Καντε αντισταση οσο μπορειτε. Εν αναγκη επικοινωνηστε με περιστερια και σηματα καπνου.
Καποτε θα ερθει η μερα (σε  2-3 χρονια ονειρευεται καποιος) και ο ΟΤΕ θα κλεισει.
Τοτε θα δικαωθει ο παππους σας που εκανε αιτηση στο χωριο και περιμενε 6 χρονια.

----------


## frnk

@manolio7



> ΤΕΛΙκα ρε παιδια ι αλτεκ εκλεισε? γιατι δεν ξερω τι να κανω αμα ειναι να αλλαξω δικτυο !!!


ε ναι !!!

_τωρα οσον αφορα το εκλεισε... να μας πει κανας νομικος



Off Topic


http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/vie...spx?c=10011429 
αν λεει... τωρα το κοιταω κ εγω

----------


## lewton

@citizen78

Ο πιο ενδιαφέρον διαχωρισμός έγινε στη Νέα Ζηλανδία.
Σπάσιμο σε τρία και όχι δύο κομμάτια:
1. τομέας διαχείρισης/συντήρησης/επέκτασης του δικτύου χαλκού (αυτός πουλάει υπηρεσίες στον τομέα 2, και σε όσους παρόχους ασχολούνται με το LL). 
2. τομέας παροχής υπηρεσιών χονδρικής (αυτός πουλάει υπηρεσίες στον τομέα 3, και σε όσους παρόχους ασχολούνται με bitstream -αυτό που λέμε ΑΡΥΣ χονδρική εμείς- και επιλογή/προεπιλογή φορέα).
3. τομέας λιανικών πωλήσεων.

Οι τομείς 1 και 2 υπάγονται σε ρύθμιση, ο τομέας 3 όχι.

----------


## citizen78

> @citizen78
> 
> Ο πιο ενδιαφέρον διαχωρισμός έγινε στη Νέα Ζηλανδία.
> Σπάσιμο σε τρία και όχι δύο κομμάτια:
> 1. τομέας διαχείρισης/συντήρησης/επέκτασης του δικτύου χαλκού (αυτός πουλάει υπηρεσίες στον τομέα 2, και σε όσους παρόχους ασχολούνται με το LL). 
> 2. τομέας παροχής υπηρεσιών χονδρικής (αυτός πουλάει υπηρεσίες στον τομέα 3, και σε όσους παρόχους ασχολούνται με bitstream -αυτό που λέμε ΑΡΥΣ χονδρική εμείς- και επιλογή/προεπιλογή φορέα).
> 3. τομέας λιανικών πωλήσεων.
> 
> Οι τομείς 1 και 2 υπάγονται σε ρύθμιση, ο τομέας 3 όχι.


Πολύ ενδιαφερον - δεν το ειχα δει , ευχαριστώ.

Αλλα δεν απανταει στο "δια ταυτα" ---> κοστος για το τελικο χρήστη.

Δυστυχως τα Αγγλικα μου είναι αθλια και δεν μπορώ να μπω σε καποιο site να καταλαβω τι κοστη πια πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής (η νεα ζηλανδία εχει ελληνικά χαρακτηριστικά , μικρή αγορά-πληθυσμός , καποια στικα κεντρα , μεγαλοι ορεινοι ογκοι , μεγαλες αποστασεις μεταξυ των αστικών κέντρων) 

Αν καποιος εχει το κεφι και την υπομονη ..... θα ηταν χρήσιμο να εχουμε καποια στοιχειοθετημένη γνωση ...

----------


## maik

Off Topic


		Καλιστα θα μπορουσε να γινει σπασιμο και σε 7 ή καλυτερα 17 κοματια που το ενα θα πουλουσε στο αλλο. Φυσικα ο καταναλωτης θα πληρωνε 17 επιπλεον ποσοστα κερδους για να επιβιωσουν ολοι.

----------


## kanenas3

Αν ο διαχειριστής ήταν υπό τον έλεγχο του κράτους ως μη κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός με σκοπό να την ανάπτυξη και την ενοικίαση του δικτύου, δε βλέπω το λόγο να έχουμε μεγαλύτερο κόστος από το σημερινό. Αντίθετα θα μπορούσε να είναι αρκετά μικρότερο.

Αν για παράδειγμα είχαν απόφασίσει από την αρχή να γίνει αυτό και να μην υπάρξει καθόλου LLU αλλά όλοι να νοικιάζουν γραμμές από τον διαχειριστή του δικτύου θα είχαμε ταχύτερη ανάπτυξη, μικρότερο κόστος ανάπτυξης για τις νέες εταιρίας με αποτέλεσμα των εντονότερο και πιο υγιή ανταγωνισμό.

Αφού ξεκινήσαμε στο φλου, χωρίς σαφές θεσμικό πλαίσιο είναι λογικό να ψαχνόμαστε και να τρέχουμε να καλύψουμε τις τρύπες και τα κακώς κείμενα.

----------


## emeliss

:On topic please:

----------


## sdikr

> Αν ο διαχειριστής ήταν υπό τον έλεγχο του κράτους ως μη κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός με σκοπό να την ανάπτυξη και την ενοικίαση του δικτύου, δε βλέπω το λόγο να έχουμε μεγαλύτερο κόστος από το σημερινό. Αντίθετα θα μπορούσε να είναι αρκετά μικρότερο.
> 
> Αν για παράδειγμα είχαν απόφασίσει από την αρχή να γίνει αυτό και να μην υπάρξει καθόλου LLU αλλά όλοι να νοικιάζουν γραμμές από τον διαχειριστή του δικτύου θα είχαμε ταχύτερη ανάπτυξη, μικρότερο κόστος ανάπτυξης για τις νέες εταιρίας με αποτέλεσμα των εντονότερο και πιο υγιή ανταγωνισμό.
> 
> Αφού ξεκινήσαμε στο φλου, χωρίς σαφές θεσμικό πλαίσιο είναι λογικό να ψαχνόμαστε και να τρέχουμε να καλύψουμε τις τρύπες και τα κακώς κείμενα.




Off Topic



Αμάν κάναν να τον πουλήσουν,  τώρα δηλάδη  να ξανααγόρασουν το δικτυο (γιατί μόνο αυτό βλέπω σαν λύση)   και να το κάνουν κρατικό;

----------


## konenas

Είπαμε αυτά έπρεπε να γίνουν πριν. 

Ο ένας και μοναδικός παίζει το ντέφι. Οι άλλοι χορεύουν.

Τώρα τι κάνουμε με την ΑΛΤΕΚ και την οποιαδήποτε ΑΛΤΕΚ;
Ποιος θα αναλάβει να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα;

(@sdkir μιας και τα ξαναλέμε από την αρχή),Που είναι η ΕΕΤΤ;

----------


## lewton

> Πολύ ενδιαφερον - δεν το ειχα δει , ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Αλλα δεν απανταει στο "δια ταυτα" ---> κοστος για το τελικο χρήστη.
> 
> Δυστυχως τα Αγγλικα μου είναι αθλια και δεν μπορώ να μπω σε καποιο site να καταλαβω τι κοστη πια πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής (η νεα ζηλανδία εχει ελληνικά χαρακτηριστικά , μικρή αγορά-πληθυσμός , καποια στικα κεντρα , μεγαλοι ορεινοι ογκοι , μεγαλες αποστασεις μεταξυ των αστικών κέντρων) 
> 
> Αν καποιος εχει το κεφι και την υπομονη ..... θα ηταν χρήσιμο να εχουμε καποια στοιχειοθετημένη γνωση ...


Η Νέα Ζηλανδία, όπως και η Αυστραλία, είχε άθλιες τιμές στο broadband.
Τώρα μπορεί να είναι κάπως λιγότερο άθλιες, αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλλω.

----------


## citizen78

> Αν ο διαχειριστής ήταν υπό τον έλεγχο του κράτους ως μη κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός με σκοπό να την ανάπτυξη και την ενοικίαση του δικτύου, δε βλέπω το λόγο να έχουμε μεγαλύτερο κόστος από το σημερινό. Αντίθετα θα μπορούσε να είναι αρκετά μικρότερο.


Γιατί τα κερδη αντι να δίνονται για αναπτυκη θα κλειναν τρυπες του προυπολογισμού
Γιατί τα εργα θα είχνα πραγματικο κόστος 10  και θα κοστιζαν 100
Γιατί στο κοστολογιο του θα μπαίνουν οι καθε λογής μίζες και "δωρακια"
Γιατι θα ξαναγεμιζε με πλεοναζον προσωπικό -κομματυκή πελατεία
Γιατί στα παλια τους τα παπουτσια για τον πελατη υπηκοο

----------


## lewton

Off Topic


		Τελικά βρήκαν καλύτερη λύση, θα γίνει το δίκτυο FTTH που μετά από 30 χρόνια θα είναι κρατικό, και το δίκτυο χαλκού θα αφεθεί σιγά σιγά μόνο για τις εκτός FTTH περιοχές.

----------


## citizen78

> Η Νέα Ζηλανδία, όπως και η Αυστραλία, είχε άθλιες τιμές στο broadband.
> Τώρα μπορεί να είναι κάπως λιγότερο άθλιες, αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλλω.


Απο λιγο που κοιταξα και αν καταλαβα καλά (καθολου σίγουρο με τα Αγγλικά μου  :Sad:   ) , τα 30 Μbit με 20 Gb limit το μηνα  , αστικές και υπεραστικές δωρεαν - παίζει στα 60 Eυρώ - οντως λιγο αθλιες τιμές - μηπως καλυτερα να μη γινει διαχωρισμός ;  :Whistle:

----------


## coroneus

Σχετικά με το θέμα της ALTEC αντιγράφω από σημερινό ρεπορτάζ της Ναυτεμπορικής:

"Η εκτίμηση για συρρίκνωση του αριθμού των επιχειρήσεων στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά προκύπτει από σημερινές δηλώσεις του προέδρου της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ , Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη, σε συνέντευξη Τύπου, επ΄ ευκαιρία της πρώτης συμμετοχής του φορέα στην 73η ΔΕΘ.

Σύμφωνα με τον κ.Αλεξανδρίδη, «η διεθνής εμπειρία δείχνει ότι μια μικρή χώρα, όπως η Ελλάδα, με περιορισμένη αγορά, δεν μπορεί να αντέξει μεγάλο αριθμό μικρών τέτοιων εταιριών. Μερικές δεν θα αντέξουν στον ανταγωνισμό, άλλες θα πρέπει να συγχωνευτούν με μεγάλους παίκτες και άλλες να αλλάξουν μοντέλο λειτουργίας», ποντάροντας στην παροχή ανταγωνιστικών υπηρεσιών και όχι στις υποδομές.

Ερωτηθείς για τις επισφάλειες του ΟΤΕ (σ.σ. 76 εκατ. ευρώ) από τα χρέη των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, ο κ.Αλεξανδρίδης απάντησε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι οίκος χρηματοδότησης και ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά πρέπει να διεκδικήσει τα εύλογα έσοδά του. Κατά συνέπεια, όταν ένας πάροχος δεν μπορεί να πληρώνει τον ΟΤΕ, είτε συγχωνεύεται είτε κλείνει."

----------


## lewton

> Απο λιγο που κοιταξα και αν καταλαβα καλά (καθολου σίγουρο με τα Αγγλικά μου   ) , τα 30 Μbit με 20 Gb limit το μηνα  , αστικές και υπεραστικές δωρεαν - παίζει στα 60 Eυρώ - οντως λιγο αθλιες τιμές - μηπως καλυτερα να μη γινει διαχωρισμός  ;


Καμία σχέση.
Οι τιμές *ήταν* άθλιες.
Ο διαχωρισμός επιστρατεύθηκε με την ελπίδα ότι θα συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξη ανταγωνισμού.
Μετά από δύο χρόνια θα δούμε αν συνέβη ή όχι αυτό.

----------


## kanenas3

@sdikr

Καθαρά θεωρητική προσέγγιση ήταν. Τι θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει και όχι αυτό που θα έπρεπε να γίνει σήμερα. Άλλα πράγματα πρέπει να γίνουν σήμερα αν και με τα χρέη που έχουν μαζέψει όλοι...

----------


## citizen78

> Σχετικά με το θέμα της ALTEC αντιγράφω από σημερινό ρεπορτάζ της Ναυτεμπορικής:
> 
> "Η εκτίμηση για συρρίκνωση του αριθμού των επιχειρήσεων στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά προκύπτει από σημερινές δηλώσεις του προέδρου της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ , Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη, σε συνέντευξη Τύπου, επ΄ ευκαιρία της πρώτης συμμετοχής του φορέα στην 73η ΔΕΘ.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον κ.Αλεξανδρίδη, «η διεθνής εμπειρία δείχνει ότι μια μικρή χώρα, όπως η Ελλάδα, με περιορισμένη αγορά, δεν μπορεί να αντέξει μεγάλο αριθμό μικρών τέτοιων εταιριών. Μερικές δεν θα αντέξουν στον ανταγωνισμό, άλλες θα πρέπει να συγχωνευτούν με μεγάλους παίκτες και άλλες να αλλάξουν μοντέλο λειτουργίας», ποντάροντας στην παροχή ανταγωνιστικών υπηρεσιών και όχι στις υποδομές.
> 
> Ερωτηθείς για τις επισφάλειες του ΟΤΕ (σ.σ. 76 εκατ. ευρώ) από τα χρέη των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, ο κ.Αλεξανδρίδης απάντησε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι οίκος χρηματοδότησης και ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά πρέπει να διεκδικήσει τα εύλογα έσοδά του. Κατά συνέπεια, όταν ένας πάροχος δεν μπορεί να πληρώνει τον ΟΤΕ, είτε συγχωνεύεται είτε κλείνει."


Οταν το αυτονόητο είναι ειδηση .....

........Auto merged post: citizen78 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καμία σχέση.
> Οι τιμές *ήταν* άθλιες.
> Ο διαχωρισμός επιστρατεύθηκε με την ελπίδα ότι θα συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξη ανταγωνισμού.
> Μετά από δύο χρόνια θα δούμε αν συνέβη ή όχι αυτό.


Παναθεμα με , δεν ξαναδοκιμαζω να καταλαβω αγγλικα sites. Συγγνωμη αν παραπληροφόρησα ....

----------


## lewton

> Παναθεμα με , δεν ξαναδοκιμαζω να καταλαβω αγγλικα sites. Συγγνωμη αν παραπληροφόρησα ....


Ψυχραιμία, δεν παραπληροφόρησες, απλά το γεγονός ότι λίγους μήνες μετά οι τιμές παραμένουν άθλιες δε σημαίνει τίποτα.  :Smile:

----------


## gmmour

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τελικά βρήκαν καλύτερη λύση, θα γίνει το δίκτυο FTTH που μετά από 30 χρόνια θα είναι κρατικό, και το δίκτυο χαλκού θα αφεθεί σιγά σιγά μόνο για τις εκτός FTTH περιοχές.


Πράγματι, τελικά μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί ο διαχωρισμός (ο οποίος άλλωστε είναι ένα μέτρο αμφιβόλου αποτελεσματικότητας)!
Σε ένα χρόνο αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα ανατεθεί το FTTH!

----------


## lakopetra

ερεεε γλεντια!!

----------


## Lefh

Πάνε τα 10 Ευρώ που είχα βάλει στο i-call τον Ιούλιο  :Thumb down:

----------


## citizen78

> Πάνε τα 10 Ευρώ που είχα βάλει στο i-call τον Ιούλιο


Τοσο σε μένα  οσο και σε φίλο μου με συνδεση otenet (οπως απο το profill φαινεται να εχεις και συ) το i-call δουλευε. Το δοκιμασες οτι σε σενα δεν δουλευει ;

----------


## gadgetakias

Το θέμα πιστεύω το έχουμε καλύψει επαρκέστατα..

Η είδηση πέρα από το κλείσιμο της Altec είναι η εξής:

Με την είσοδο των Γερμανών στον ΟΤΕ άλλαζει το σκηνικό της παράλογης πίστωσης 15+ μηνών και το άπειρο πλαφόν των εναλλακτικών. Η τρύπα των χρεών όλων των παρόχων μαζί έχει φτάσει επισήμως τα 76εκ. ευρώ και πλέον θα αρχίσει να τα ζητάει άμεσα. Σϋντομα θα δυσκολευτούν και άλλοι πάροχοι.
Η Ελληνική αγορά είναι μικρή για τόσους πολλούς. Παράλληλα η ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας στην πλάτη του ΟΤΕ τελείωσε.

----------


## konenas

> Πράγματι, τελικά μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί ο διαχωρισμός (ο οποίος άλλωστε είναι ένα μέτρο αμφιβόλου αποτελεσματικότητας)!
> Σε ένα χρόνο αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα ανατεθεί το FTTH!


Όχι ένα χρόνο, αλλά από 2 μέχρι 10.




> Παράλληλα η ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας στην πλάτη του ΟΤΕ τελείωσε.


καλά τα άλλα, αλλά αυτό το τελευταίο, λίγο τραβηγμένο, ρε παιδί μου.
Για ποια ανάπτυξη, για πια «ευρυζωνικότητα» και για ποιανού πλάτη μιλάμε;

----------


## thourios

> Η Νέα Ζηλανδία, όπως και η Αυστραλία, είχε άθλιες τιμές στο broadband.
> Τώρα μπορεί να είναι κάπως λιγότερο άθλιες, αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλλω.


Ακόμα άθλιες είναι. Δείτε προσφορές από την πρώην δημόσια Telstra εδώ:

http://my.bigpond.com/internetplans/...rs/default.jsp

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα δούμε και εδώ αυτό το χάλι.

 :Thinking:

----------


## Producer

> Σχετικά με το θέμα της ALTEC αντιγράφω από σημερινό ρεπορτάζ της Ναυτεμπορικής:
> 
> "Η εκτίμηση για συρρίκνωση του αριθμού των επιχειρήσεων στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά προκύπτει από σημερινές δηλώσεις του προέδρου της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ , Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη, σε συνέντευξη Τύπου, επ΄ ευκαιρία της πρώτης συμμετοχής του φορέα στην 73η ΔΕΘ.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον κ.Αλεξανδρίδη, «η διεθνής εμπειρία δείχνει ότι μια μικρή χώρα, όπως η Ελλάδα, με περιορισμένη αγορά, δεν μπορεί να αντέξει μεγάλο αριθμό μικρών τέτοιων εταιριών. Μερικές δεν θα αντέξουν στον ανταγωνισμό, άλλες θα πρέπει να συγχωνευτούν με μεγάλους παίκτες και άλλες να αλλάξουν μοντέλο λειτουργίας», ποντάροντας στην παροχή ανταγωνιστικών υπηρεσιών και όχι στις υποδομές.
> 
> Ερωτηθείς για τις επισφάλειες του ΟΤΕ (σ.σ. 76 εκατ. ευρώ) από τα χρέη των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, ο κ.Αλεξανδρίδης απάντησε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι οίκος χρηματοδότησης και ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά πρέπει να διεκδικήσει τα εύλογα έσοδά του. Κατά συνέπεια, όταν ένας πάροχος δεν μπορεί να πληρώνει τον ΟΤΕ, είτε συγχωνεύεται είτε κλείνει."





> Οταν το αυτονόητο είναι ειδηση .....


 :One thumb up: 

Θα συνεχίσει να τρέχει πίσω απο τις εξελίξεις η ΕΕΤΤ για τα επόμενα 5 χρονάκια...

Πάρτε τη κατάσταση στα χέρια σας... Μην βαρεθήτε να στείλετε 1-2 fax με καταγγελία όταν δεν σας σέβονται σαν Πελάτες/Καταναλωτές... Μόνο έτσι θα βάλουν μυαλό τα μπακάλικα... (δείτε mini-howto στην υπογραφή μου)



Off Topic


		Κατεβάστε κανένα antivirus/antispam καλού, κακού απο εδώ και πέρα πρίν διαβάσετε δηλώσεις της ΕΕΤΤ...  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## citizen78

> Ακόμα άθλιες είναι. Δείτε προσφορές από την πρώην δημόσια Telstra εδώ:
> 
> http://my.bigpond.com/internetplans/...rs/default.jsp
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα δούμε και εδώ αυτό το χάλι.


H Αυστραλία έχει μεγαλες διαφορές από την Ελλαδα. Οι γεωγραφικές εκτασεις είναι τεραστιες (μεγαλύτερη από την Ευρώπη)  και ο τροπος δόμησης οριζόντιος (χωρις πολυκατοικιες). Αποτελεσμα τρομερα απλομένο δίκτυο και φυσικά μεγαλύτερο κόστος συντήρησης. Ταυτοχρονα το εργατικό κόστος είναι πολύ μεγαλυτερο. Η αγορά είναι μικρή (20.000.000 κατοικοι περίπου , αν θυμαμαι καλα)
Απο την αλλη η αγοραστική δύναμη ενος μισθού είναι καλυτερη από την Ελληνική.

Λοιπον ας μην βιαζόμαστε να χαρακτηρίσουμε "αθλια" τη κατασταση εκει στηριζόμενοι σε Ελληνικα δεδομένα.

----------


## gmmour

> Όχι ένα χρόνο, αλλά από 2 μέχρι 10.


Το χρονογιάγραμμα που παρουσίασαν μιλάει για ανάθεση του έργου το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του 2009, ήτοι σε περίπου ένα χρόνο από τώρα! Γι'αυτό είπα "αν όλα πάνε καλά"!

----------


## paravoid

> Το χρονογιάγραμμα που παρουσίασαν μιλάει για ανάθεση του έργου το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του 2009, ήτοι σε περίπου ένα χρόνο από τώρα! Γι'αυτό είπα "αν όλα πάνε καλά"!


Καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ ανάθεσης και παράδοσης;
Ειδικά στα δημόσια έργα...

----------


## giorgosts

Off Topic





> H Αυστραλία έχει μεγαλες διαφορές από την Ελλαδα. Οι γεωγραφικές εκτασεις είναι τεραστιες (μεγαλύτερη από την Ευρώπη)  και ο τροπος δόμησης οριζόντιος (χωρις πολυκατοικιες). Αποτελεσμα τρομερα απλομένο δίκτυο και φυσικά μεγαλύτερο κόστος συντήρησης. Ταυτοχρονα το εργατικό κόστος είναι πολύ μεγαλυτερο. Η αγορά είναι μικρή (20.000.000 κατοικοι περίπου , αν θυμαμαι καλα)
> Απο την αλλη η αγοραστική δύναμη ενος μισθού είναι καλυτερη από την Ελληνική.
> 
> Λοιπον ας μην βιαζόμαστε να χαρακτηρίσουμε "αθλια" τη κατασταση εκει στηριζόμενοι σε Ελληνικα δεδομένα.


Αν υπερβούν κάποιο όριο στην κίνηση τους το κόβουνε..

----------


## citizen78

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν υπερβούν κάποιο όριο στην κίνηση τους το κόβουνε..


Αν κοιταξεις σχευική συζήτηση , εδω μέσα, αυτό πολλούς (και εμενα) δεν τους "χαλάει"
Ας  μην αρχισουμε ομως διαλογο-αντιλογο στο παρόν θεμα.

----------


## Lefh

> Τοσο σε μένα  οσο και σε φίλο μου με συνδεση otenet (οπως απο το profill φαινεται να εχεις και συ) το i-call δουλευε. Το δοκιμασες οτι σε σενα δεν δουλευει ;


Μου λέει οταν καλώ κάποιον μέσω I-call (με VOIP adapter είμαι) ότι η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση που καλείται δεν είναι εφικτή, ή κάτι τέτοιο..

Δοκίμασα δίαφορους αριθμούς και μου το έβγαζε αυτό.
Τεσπά, έτσι και αλλιώς κυρίως την Sipdiscount χρησιμοποιώ, απλά για το γαμώτο ήταν που έβαλα το 10ρικο λίγο πριν βαρέσει η κανονιά...  :ROFL:

----------


## sexrazat

Σύμφωνα με το ΟΤΕ τα χρέη της Altec έχουν πλέον ξεπεράσει τα 21 εκατ. ευρώ και κάθε μήνα προστίθενται άλλα 400 χιλιάρικα. Και μια απλή ερώτηση.

Υπάρχει κανένας στο forum που πιστεύει σοβαρά ότι η Altec είχε ποτέ σκοπό να πληρώσει αυτά τα λεφτά; Γιατί ακόμα θυμάμαι το τζέρτζελο επειδή κόπηκαν Παρασκευή τα κυκλώματα και δεν δόθηκε η δυνατότητα στην καλή εταιρεία να τακτοποιήσει άμεσα τις οφειλές.

Γιατί από τον ΟΤΕ όσοι είχαν ανακατευθεί με τον α ή β τρόπο σε αυτήν την ιστορία, μιλούν ότι από πέρσι επανειλημμένα η εταιρεία δεν τήρησε τις κατά καιρούς διαβεβαιώσεις που έδινε αφειδώς για την εξόφληση του χρέους. Οπότε σαν ο κακός της ιστορίας ξαναλέω ότι στην Ελλάδα μόνο οι μακάκες πληρώνουν τα χρέη τους.

----------


## front

> Σύμφωνα με το ΟΤΕ τα χρέη της Altec έχουν πλέον ξεπεράσει τα 21 εκατ. ευρώ και κάθε μήνα προστίθενται άλλα 400 χιλιάρικα. Και μια απλή ερώτηση.
> 
> Υπάρχει κανένας στο forum που πιστεύει σοβαρά ότι η Altec είχε ποτέ σκοπό να πληρώσει αυτά τα λεφτά; Γιατί ακόμα θυμάμαι το τζέρτζελο επειδή κόπηκαν Παρασκευή τα κυκλώματα και δεν δόθηκε η δυνατότητα στην καλή εταιρεία να τακτοποιήσει άμεσα τις οφειλές.
> 
> Γιατί από τον ΟΤΕ όσοι είχαν ανακατευθεί με τον α ή β τρόπο σε αυτήν την ιστορία, μιλούν ότι από πέρσι επανειλημμένα η εταιρεία δεν τήρησε τις κατά καιρούς διαβεβαιώσεις που έδινε αφειδώς για την εξόφληση του χρέους. Οπότε σαν ο κακός της ιστορίας ξαναλέω ότι στην Ελλάδα μόνο οι μακάκες πληρώνουν τα χρέη τους.


Τόσα χρόνια πως πλήρωνε?
Η διακοπή κυκλωμάτων δημιούργησε τον πανικό με όλα τα επακόλουθα. Και αν προσεξεις θα δεις οτι τα γεγονότα είναι "αλληλένδετα" (Παρασκευή η διακοπή, Σάββατο-Κυριακή δύο μέρες με χαμό σε όλα τα forum, Δευτέρα η μετοχή η οποία δεν αποσύρθηκε από το ταμπλό, τα σφαλιστικά μέτρα τα οποία δεν δικαίωσαν την altec, η ΕΕΤΤ τόσο καιρό έκανε την πάπια, προσπάθειες να πέσει η μετοχή της μητρικής, κλπ)......

Όλα αυτά οδηγούν τις τράπεζες και πιθανούς αγοραστές-χρηματοδότες να κάνουν πίσω σε όποιες ενέργειες. Άρα η αφορμή για την αρχή του κακού κατ'εμέ ήταν η διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων. Φυσικά υπήρχε υπαιτιότητα από την altec γιατί καθυστέρησε τις οποιες υποχρεώσεις. Είναι η μόνη?????????????? (μήπως μερικοί είναι και παραμένουν στο απυρόβλητο????? -άραγε γιατί????)

Σκεφτόμενος όλα αυτά οδηγούμαι στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν είναι τόσο "απλά" τα πράγματα αλλά κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει. Ειδωμεν..... και ελπίζω το θέμα να έχει αίσια κατάληξη για όλους.

----------


## anon

Δεν ειναι μόνο  ότι θέλει να βγάλει απο την μέση έναν ανταγωνιστή ο ΟΤΕ. Ειναι και το γεγονός ότι ο όμιλος έχει πέσει σε οικονομική κατρακύλα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να τον πιστώνει, και μάλιστα με συνεχώς αυξανόμενο ρυθμό, την στιγμή που το ρίσκο έχει πάει στα ύψη για να πάρει τα λεφτά του πίσω. Αλλο να δίνεις πίστωση σε μια εταιρία που μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει. Οταν όμως έχουν κλείσει οι βρύσες, οι τράπεζες έχουν κάνει πίσω, και συ θες να προστατευτείς. Νομίζω στην περίπτωση της ΑΛΤΕΚ ισχύουν και τα δύο μαζί. Εαν ήταν απόλυτα υγιής οικονομικά, δηλαδή μπορεί να χρωστούσε, αλλά η χρηματοροή της (cash flow) έδειχνε θετικά σημεία και φυσικά είχε την στήριξη των τραπεζών, δεν θα προχωρούσε σε κόψιμο των κυκλωμάτων. Απλά βρήκε ευκαιρία (και απο ανάγκη για να καλυφθεί) και βρήκε ο θηρευτής το θύμα όσο πιο αδύναμο γινόταν, και τουπεσε....

----------


## citizen78

(λυρική προσσέγγιση) μαυρα σύννεφα στον τηλεπικοινωνιακό ουρανό , η αστραπή χτύπησε πάνω από τη παραγκα της altec που φάινεται να την παρασυρει η ακολουθούσα καταιγίδα...  

ΥΓ. οκ , ειμαι τρισαθλιος λογοτέχνης

----------


## sexrazat

> Τόσα χρόνια πως πλήρωνε?
> Η διακοπή κυκλωμάτων δημιούργησε τον πανικό με όλα τα επακόλουθα. Και αν προσεξεις θα δεις οτι τα γεγονότα είναι "αλληλένδετα" (Παρασκευή η διακοπή, Σάββατο-Κυριακή δύο μέρες με χαμό σε όλα τα forum, Δευτέρα η μετοχή η οποία δεν αποσύρθηκε από το ταμπλό, τα σφαλιστικά μέτρα τα οποία δεν δικαίωσαν την altec, η ΕΕΤΤ τόσο καιρό έκανε την πάπια, προσπάθειες να πέσει η μετοχή της μητρικής, κλπ)......
> 
> Όλα αυτά οδηγούν τις τράπεζες και πιθανούς αγοραστές-χρηματοδότες να κάνουν πίσω σε όποιες ενέργειες. Άρα η αφορμή για την αρχή του κακού κατ'εμέ ήταν η διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων. Φυσικά υπήρχε υπαιτιότητα από την altec γιατί καθυστέρησε τις οποιες υποχρεώσεις. Είναι η μόνη?????????????? (μήπως μερικοί είναι και παραμένουν στο απυρόβλητο????? -άραγε γιατί????)
> 
> Σκεφτόμενος όλα αυτά οδηγούμαι στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν είναι τόσο "απλά" τα πράγματα αλλά κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει. Ειδωμεν..... και ελπίζω το θέμα να έχει αίσια κατάληξη για όλους.


Εδώ και πολύ καιρό (τουλάχιστον από πέρσι) απλά δεν πλήρωνε και ζητούσε συνέχεια διακανονισμούς τους οποίους απλά δεν τηρούσε. Δεν είναι η μόνη εταιρεία που το κάνει.

Δηλ. οι διαπραγματεύσεις με τον ΟΤΕ χρονολογούνται από πέρσι τουλάχιστον.

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> (λυρική προσσέγγιση) μαυρα σύννεφα στον τηλεπικοινωνιακό ουρανό , η αστραπή χτύπησε πάνω από τη παραγκα της altec που φάινεται να την παρασυρει η ακολουθούσα καταιγίδα...  
> 
> ΥΓ. οκ , ειμαι τρισαθλιος λογοτέχνης


Δεν ανησυχούμε γιατί απλά τα πράγματα θα πάνε χειρότερα. (προσέγγιση μαύρου χιούμορ) :Razz:

----------


## jap

Σκοπός της (και μοναδική διέξοδος) είναι να πουληθεί σε κάποια εταιρεία με πιο βαθιά τσέπη. Ονόματα συγκεκριμένα παίζουν πολλά, και οι επαφές γίνονται ήδη, από τη forthnet που θα πάψει για αρκετό χρόνο να κινδυνεύει την πρωτοκαθεδρία, μέχρι την ΑΤΗΚ, που έτσι θα αποκτήσει ξαφνικά συνδρομητές και δεν θα ξεκινήσει εκ του μηδενός, απλά λίγο πιο πάνω. Δεν νομίζω πως σκόπευε ποτέ να πληρώσει τα χρέη, αλλά να τα μετακυλίσει στον αγοραστή, απλά η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει από τον έλεγχο... κατά μερικές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια.

----------


## lewton

Ποιος θα αγοράσει σήμερα ένα τόσο δυσαρεστημένο πελατολόγιο, ένα άχρηστο δίκτυο LLU, και μερικές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια χρέη;
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να την αγοράσει (πιθανότητα κάτω του 5%).
Κανένας άλλος.

----------


## gmmour

> Καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ ανάθεσης και παράδοσης;
> Ειδικά στα δημόσια έργα...


Ναι, δυστυχώς από μικρό παιδί έχω μεγαλώσει μέσα στα δημόσια έργα. Να σου πω μόνο ότι επίσης, υπάρχει και η σταδιακή παράδοση... Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα βιαστούν να καλύψουν περιοχές φιλέτα, όπως το κέντρο της Αθήνας και μέσα στην προθεσμία των 7 ετών θα πάνε και στα άλλα μέρη. Φαντάζομαι ότι το υπουργείο θα βάλει και ενδιάμεσα χρονοδιαγράμματα όπως άλλωστε κάνουν τον τελευταίο καιρό και με τα ΣΔΙΤ των εθνικών οδών!

----------


## odys2008

Έτσι όπως πάει και δεν βρίσκεται αγοραστής, δυστυχώς η αξία του πελατολογίου θα φτάσει (αν δεν έχει ήδη φτάσει) στο 0.Πόσο μάλλον αυτά που χρωστάει..... Αυτή την στιγμή στην altec όσοι είχαν αορίστου, και έφερναν πραγματικά έσοδα στην εταιρία έχουν ήδη φύγει. Αυτοί που έμειναν είναι όσοι έχουν δωρεάν συνδρομές ή προπληρωμένα πακέτα για αρκετό καιρό. Δηλαδή αν την αγοράσει κάποιος θα πρέπει να παρέχει ουσιαστικά δωρεάν ιντερνετ για πολύ καιρό( εδώ καποιοι έχουν 24μηνα....) μέχρι να τελιώσει η δωρεάν περίοδος έτσι ώστε να της αποφέρουν έσοδα. Και αυτό φυσικά χωρίς καμία δέσμευση ότι ο άλλος δεν θα διακόψει όταν τελειώσει το δωρεάν. Ε με τέτοιο πελατολόγιο δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να πουληθεί. *Το πελατολόγιο της δεν είναι υγιές.* 

Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια όπως την βλέπω, δυστηχώς..

----------


## gmmour

> Ποιος θα αγοράσει σήμερα ένα τόσο δυσαρεστημένο πελατολόγιο, ένα άχρηστο δίκτυο LLU, και μερικές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια χρέη;
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να την αγοράσει (πιθανότητα κάτω του 5%).
> Κανένας άλλος.


Συφμωνώ, το μόνο ατού που μπορεί να εντοπίσει κανείς στην εταιρεία για να δικαιολογηθεί η πώλησή της σε κάποιον πιο εύρωστο παίκτη είναι το πελατολόγιο! Αλλά όπως φαίνεται, λόγω ακριβώς της κωλυσιεργίας της εταιρείας, αυτό μειώνεται εκθετικά κάθε μέρα που περνά με τα κυκλώματα εκτός λειτουργίας! Επίσης κι αυτοί που μένουν επειδή έχουν προπληρωμένες ή δωρεάν συνδρομές, σημαίνει ότι είναι low-end χρήστες και γι'αυτό δεν δυσανασχετούν με την κατάσταση!

Συνεπώς τζίφος! Τι να την κάνουν μια εταιρεία με δυσαρεστημένο πελατολόγιο, μεγάλα χρέη και ανύπαρκτη τεχνολογική υποδομή (συγκρινόμενη με αυτή ενός εύρωστου παίκτη που συζητιέται ως ο πιθανός σωτήρας)!

Άρα η εταιρεία οδεύει με μαθηματική ακρίβεια προς το λουκέτο, ώστε εκτός των άλλων να μην τραβάει όλο τον όμιλο Άλτεκ προς τα κάτω!

----------


## anon

Θα συμφωνούσα για τον "κακό" ΟΤΕ, εαν η ΑΛΤΕΚ πλήρωνε. Ομως δεν πλήρωσε τότε, και ακόμα δεν έχει πληρώσει. Που σημαίνει ότι ξέρανε ότι ήταν καμμένο χαρτί, και ουσιαστικά λειτουργούσε με την πίστωση του ΟΤΕ. Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ χρηματοδοτούσε ανταγωνιστή του, να πουλά φθηνότερα απο τον ίδιο, και να τον ανταγωνίζεται!!! Σορρυ, αλλά σε αυτό το σημείο θα πώ ότι έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ, και το κόψιμο όλος περιέργως Παρασκευή ουσιαστικά δεν έχει διαφορά, μιας και δόθηκε πάρα πολύς χρόνος για να αντιδράσει η εταιρία. Το να πληρώνεις όμως εσυ, για να σε θάψουν, είναι πέρα για πέρα εκτός πραγματικότητας.

Τωρα για το αν την αγοράσει κάποιος άλλος, έχει να κάνει με τους λόγους που προείπαν οι φιλοι παραπάνω. Να προσθέσω ότι αγκάθι παραμένει εκτός του χρέους στον ΟΤΕ, ένα ακόμη μεγαλύτερο χρέος σχεδόν 30 εκ ευρώ στην μητρική. Που στον ενοποιημένο ισολογισμό δεν φαίνονται αυτά (χρεη μεταξύ εταιριών στον ίδιο όμιλο), αλλά εαν προκύψει περίπτωση πώλησης της ΑΛΤΕΚ Τελεκομς τότε ή πρέπει να διαγράψει τα χρέη η μητρική (και να χρεωθεί ζημίες, σε έναν ήδη πολύ άσχημο ισολογισμο), ή να τα χρεωθεί ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης. Ομως 30 εκ ευρώ ειναι πολλά λεφτά μάτια μου... Χώρια που χρωστά άλλα μισά στον ΟΤΕ, και εδώ και εκεί.

----------


## jap

> Ποιος θα αγοράσει σήμερα ένα τόσο δυσαρεστημένο πελατολόγιο, ένα άχρηστο δίκτυο LLU, και μερικές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια χρέη;
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να την αγοράσει (πιθανότητα κάτω του 5%).
> Κανένας άλλος.


Εγώ παράθεσα τους 2 που κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη θα είχαν το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος. Τα ονόματα των ενδιαφερομένων από την Ημερησία, έχει παρατεθεί link παραπάνω. Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να βρω πού διάβασα στη στοίβα των κυριακάτικων/σαβατιάτικων ότι έχει σχεδόν κλείσει το deal αλλά ο Αθανασούλης ζητά πάρα πολλά λεφτά και δεν ρίχνει το κασέ. Τέλος, είναι γνωστό ότι και η HOL έχει ενδιαφερθεί τόσο για Lannet όσο και για Altec.

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ παράθεσα τους 2 που κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη θα είχαν το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος. Τα ονόματα των ενδιαφερομένων από την Ημερησία, έχει παρατεθεί link παραπάνω. Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να βρω πού διάβασα στη στοίβα των κυριακάτικων/σαβατιάτικων ότι έχει σχεδόν κλείσει το deal αλλά ο Αθανασούλης ζητά πάρα πολλά λεφτά και δεν ρίχνει το κασέ. Τέλος, είναι γνωστό ότι και η HOL έχει ενδιαφερθεί τόσο για Lannet όσο και για Altec.


H HOL;
Άλλη μια εταιρία που πάει τραγικά.
Μόνο με εξαγορές ελπίζει να κάνει τίποτα, αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα σωτηρίας. Την έχουν πάρει φαλάγγι η Forthnet και η Tellas, αλλά και η -περιορισμένη στην Αθήνα- On Telecoms.
Όταν χάσει και τις γραμμές της Vodafone θα είναι καταδικασμένη σε έναν αργό θάνατο.

----------


## jap

> H HOL;
> Άλλη μια εταιρία που πάει τραγικά.
> Μόνο με εξαγορές ελπίζει να κάνει τίποτα, αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα σωτηρίας. Την έχουν πάρει φαλάγγι η Forthnet και η Tellas, αλλά και η -περιορισμένη στην Αθήνα- On Telecoms.
> Όταν χάσει και τις γραμμές της Vodafone θα είναι καταδικασμένη σε έναν αργό θάνατο.


Δεν διαφωνώ, απλά λέω τι διάβασα. Προσωπικά πίστευα ότι η Hol ήταν η επόμενη, όχι η Altec. Αν δει κανείς χρέη και ποσά που ξοδεύει σε διαφήμιση, οι συνδρομητές της είναι τραγικά λίγοι.

----------


## lewton

> Δεν διαφωνώ, απλά λέω τι διάβασα. Προσωπικά πίστευα ότι η Hol ήταν η επόμενη, όχι η Altec. Αν δει κανείς χρέη και ποσά που ξοδεύει σε διαφήμιση, οι συνδρομητές της είναι τραγικά λίγοι.


Και σκέψου ότι πολλοί είναι της Vodafone. 
Εγώ δεν έχω προτείνει σε κανένα να βάλει HOL τώρα τελευταία, ακριβώς επειδή βλέπω να μην έχει και πολύ μέλλον (κανα δυο χρόνια τα έχει ενδεχομένως, αλλά δύσκολα παραπάνω).

----------


## gadgetakias

ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ οι πρώτοι μνηστήρες είναι οι προμηθευτές που χρωστάει. Ωστε και η εξαγορά της να πάει συμψηφιστικά.
Αρα τα σενάρια αφορούν όντως τον ΟΤΕ αλλά και την HOL όπου επίσης χρωστάει ~2εκ. μέσω των Αττικών Επικοινωνιών που της ανήκουν.

----------


## citizen78

δε νομιζω να υπάρξει καποιος να ενδιαφερθει για το κουφάρι της ΑΤ. Οπως λέγαμε στο στρατο ΠΕΕ-ΠΟΕ

----------


## gadgetakias

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gadgetakias
> 
> Παράλληλα η ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας στην πλάτη του ΟΤΕ τελείωσε.
> 
> 
> καλά τα άλλα, αλλά αυτό το τελευταίο, λίγο τραβηγμένο, ρε παιδί μου.
> Για ποια ανάπτυξη, για πια «ευρυζωνικότητα» και για ποιανού πλάτη μιλάμε;


Οταν ο ΟΤΕ κάνει συνέχεια διακανονισμούς, δίνει εκπτώσεις, δίνει πίστώσεις σχεδόν 2 χρόνων όχι μόνο αναπτύσσονται οι άλλοι στην πλάτη του, αλλά θα έλεγα ότι ανταγωνίζεται τις τράπεζες και μάλιστα άτοκα!
Οταν ο προγραμματισμός των παρόχων στηρίζεται στην άνεση της πίστωσης και των μαγειρεμάτων με τον ΟΤΕ, σε σημείο ακόμη και υποτιμολόγησης ( πχ. ΑΛΤΕΚ με 9 ευρώ), εσύ πώς θα το χαρακτήριζες?
Οταν ο ΟΤΕ πήγαινε να αγριέψει είτε ζητώντας τις οφειλές είτε πήγαινε να βγάλει κάποιο "ανταγωνιστικό" πακέτο, η ΕΕΤΤ πάντα τον χαλιναγωγούσε για να φανεί ανάπτυξη ανταγωνισμού και αύξηση ευρυζωνικότητας.

ΟΛΑ αυτά εγώ τα χαρακτηρίζω ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας ΚΑΙ στην πλάτη του ΟΤΕ. Ετσι είναι είτε μας αρέσεί, είτε όχι.

----------


## zeta

> Εμένα πάλι έχουν πάει στη Forthnet 6 φίλοι μου, και από αυτούς μόνο μια κοπέλα το σκέφτεται να αλλάξει σε ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν πείθεται.
> Επίσης ένας φίλος μου έχει On και είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος, ένας φίλος μου έχει Tellas και σκέφτεται να το γυρίσει σε Forthnet (τον πείθουν οι άλλοι) και 2 φίλοι μου με HOL είναι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένοι.
> Όμως να πω ότι σχεδόν κανείς τους δεν πήρε τη σύνδεση πριν το Σεπτέμβρη του 2007, άρα απέφυγαν την περίοδο της σφαγής.
> 
> Τι θα κάνουμε τώρα, θα συγκρίνουμε τους φίλους μας;
> Μιλάμε για εμπεριστατωμένο διάλογο.


δηλαδή εσύ κάνεις διάλογο που απαντάς σε όποια μηνύματα οταν και αν 
νομίσεις ότι σε συμφέρει?
γιατί τα μισά δικά μου σε αυτό το τοπικ τα άφησες αναπάντητα....
αν αυτό το λές διάλογο, οκ. :Thinking:

----------


## gmmour

Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν είναι να απαντάει ο καθένας στα μηνύματα κάθε άλλου μηνύματος του forum τότε δεν είναι φόρουμ, υπάρχουν και τα ΠΜ για προσωπικό διάλογο! Προφανώς εδώ μέσα, ο καθένας σχολιάζει εκεί που νομίζει ότι αξίζει!

----------


## konenas

Την στάση της ΕΕΤΤ την έχω αναφέρει από την αρχή.
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση των ΑΛΤΕΚ-ΛΑΝΝΕΤ θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να είχε ενημερώσει το κοινό.

Τώρα σχετικά με την ανάπτυξη της ευρυφασματικότητας ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ σαν εταιρία δεν έχει συνεισφέρει ,εμείς σαν λαός τον αναπτύξαμε με άλλο σκοπό και ξεπουλήθηκε για άλλο σκοπό.

Η χαλιναγώγηση που αναφέρεις υπήρξε λόγω της κρατικής φύσης του Οργ.Τ.Ελ, τώρα που λειτουργεί με 100% ιδιωτικά κριτήρια η κατάσταση άλλαξε. Οι μοιρασιές αλλάξανε και μέχρι να υπάρξει νέα ισορροπία θα έχουμε τέτοιου είδους συναλλαγές.

Τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάστηκαν με ΛΑΝΝΕΤ - ΑΛΤΕΚ δείχνουν ότι η ΕΕΤΤ λειτουργούσε και λειτουργεί ακόμη με το προηγούμενο καθεστώς και δεν είχε καταλάβει ότι πουλήθηκε τελικά.

Οι εταιρίες που είχαν την κάλυψή της νόμιζαν ότι θα συνεχίσουν να την έχουν. Την συνέχεια την ξέρουμε.

----------


## zeta

> 1. Τα προβλήματα του internet είναι παντού τα ίδια (ΟΤΕ-Εναλλακτικοί), μιά γύρα στα subforums θα σε πείσει.
> 2. Στο τηλέφωνο οι εναλλακτικοί είναι νέοι ακόμα και δικαιολογούνται. Έβγαλες ετυμηγορία με μόλις έναν και κάτι χρόνο λειτουργίας τους; Να σου θυμίσω τι γινόταν με τον ΟΤΕ πριν 10-15 χρόνια που για να βγάλεις γραμμή έπρεπε να κάνεις την προσευχή σου. Ασε τις νέες αιτήσεις τηλεφώνου. Οι γονείς μου στο χωριό έκαναν αίτηση για τηλέφωνο το 1984 και το πέρασαν 6 χρόνια μετά. Αυτός ήταν ο ΟΤΕ και αν δεν θυμάσαι γιατί πιθανόν είσαι μικρή ρώτα τους γονείς σου.


δεν είμαι και τόσο μικρή, και θυμάμαι....
1. για το ιντερνετ ούτε κουβέντα για το ποιος συνολικά είναι καλύτερος...
αν θυμάσαι, η οτεγκλομπ το πουλάει και στους εναλλακτικούς....
φυσικά υπάρχουν και πιταρισμένα dslams, αλλά καποια στιγμή αντικαθίστανται...
στους εναλλακτικούς αν πιτάρεις......
2. για την εποχή που αναφέρεσαι...δεν υπήρχαν οπτικές ίνες.
ήταν η εποχή των αναλογικών τηλεφώνων, όπου ο οτε εσκαβε και περνουσε χαλκινα ζευγαρια...
όταν αυτά τελειώνανε.....και έκανες αίτηση για τηλέφωνο, περίμενες μέχρι να ξανασκάψει....όταν μπήκαν οι οπτικές ίνες και μετά και τα τηλέφωνα έγιναν ψηφιακά, μπορείς να βάλεις όσα τηλέφωνα θελεις. Μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοιες εποχές και ανόμοια πράγματα...
φυσικά όταν ήταν γιορτές δεν έβγαζες γραμμή με τα αναλογικά, και το θυμαμαι. τον υπόλοιπο καιρό μια χαρά έβγαζες. Οι δικοί μου έχουν τηλέφωνο απο το 1971, και δε νομίζω ότι ποτέ έδωσαν βλάβη....σε χωριο, έτσι?

----------


## xmperop1

> Την στάση της ΕΕΤΤ την έχω αναφέρει από την αρχή.
> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση των ΑΛΤΕΚ-ΛΑΝΝΕΤ θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να είχε ενημερώσει το κοινό.
> 
> Τώρα σχετικά με την ανάπτυξη της ευρυφασματικότητας ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ σαν εταιρία δεν έχει συνεισφέρει ,εμείς σαν λαός τον αναπτύξαμε με άλλο σκοπό και ξεπουλήθηκε για άλλο σκοπό.
> 
> Η χαλιναγώγηση που αναφέρεις υπήρξε λόγω της κρατικής φύσης του Οργ.Τ.Ελ, τώρα που λειτουργεί με 100% ιδιωτικά κριτήρια η κατάσταση άλλαξε. Οι μοιρασιές αλλάξανε και μέχρι να υπάρξει νέα ισορροπία θα έχουμε τέτοιου είδους συναλλαγές.
> 
> Τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάστηκαν με ΛΑΝΝΕΤ - ΑΛΤΕΚ δείχνουν ότι η ΕΕΤΤ λειτουργούσε και λειτουργεί ακόμη με το προηγούμενο καθεστώς και δεν είχε καταλάβει ότι πουλήθηκε τελικά.
> 
> Οι εταιρίες που είχαν την κάλυψή της νόμιζαν ότι θα συνεχίσουν να την έχουν. Την συνέχεια την ξέρουμε.


Και με την ΤΕΛΕΝΤΟΜΕ αλλά αυτή πρόφτασε και κατέθεσε αίτηση πτώχευσης.

----------


## konenas

και την Σπαρκνετ κλπ.

----------


## zeta

> Οταν ο ΟΤΕ κάνει συνέχεια διακανονισμούς, δίνει εκπτώσεις, δίνει πίστώσεις σχεδόν 2 χρόνων όχι μόνο αναπτύσσονται οι άλλοι στην πλάτη του, αλλά θα έλεγα ότι ανταγωνίζεται τις τράπεζες και μάλιστα άτοκα!
> Οταν ο προγραμματισμός των παρόχων στηρίζεται στην άνεση της πίστωσης και των μαγειρεμάτων με τον ΟΤΕ, σε σημείο ακόμη και υποτιμολόγησης ( πχ. ΑΛΤΕΚ με 9 ευρώ), εσύ πώς θα το χαρακτήριζες?
> Οταν ο ΟΤΕ πήγαινε να αγριέψει είτε ζητώντας τις οφειλές είτε πήγαινε να βγάλει κάποιο "ανταγωνιστικό" πακέτο, η ΕΕΤΤ πάντα τον χαλιναγωγούσε για να φανεί ανάπτυξη ανταγωνισμού και αύξηση ευρυζωνικότητας.
> 
> ΟΛΑ αυτά εγώ τα χαρακτηρίζω ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας ΚΑΙ στην πλάτη του ΟΤΕ. Ετσι είναι είτε μας αρέσεί, είτε όχι.


ακριβώς έτσι είναι!

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και με την ΤΕΛΕΝΤΟΜΕ αλλά αυτή πρόφτασε και κατέθεσε αίτηση πτώχευσης.


τελεντομ δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή πλέον?

----------


## citizen78

:Offtopic: 




> τελεντομ δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή πλέον?


εχω την αισθηση οτι (δυστυχως) ακόμα υπάρχει και παιδεύει κόσμο ...

----------


## gogos888

> δεν είμαι και τόσο μικρή, και θυμάμαι....
> 1. για το ιντερνετ ούτε κουβέντα για το ποιος συνολικά είναι καλύτερος...
> αν θυμάσαι, η οτεγκλομπ το πουλάει και στους εναλλακτικούς....
> φυσικά υπάρχουν και πιταρισμένα dslams, αλλά καποια στιγμή αντικαθίστανται...
> στους εναλλακτικούς αν πιτάρεις......
> 2. για την εποχή που αναφέρεσαι...δεν υπήρχαν οπτικές ίνες.
> ήταν η εποχή των αναλογικών τηλεφώνων, όπου ο οτε εσκαβε και περνουσε χαλκινα ζευγαρια...
> όταν αυτά τελειώνανε.....και έκανες αίτηση για τηλέφωνο, περίμενες μέχρι να ξανασκάψει....όταν μπήκαν οι οπτικές ίνες και μετά και τα τηλέφωνα έγιναν ψηφιακά, μπορείς να βάλεις όσα τηλέφωνα θελεις. Μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοιες εποχές και ανόμοια πράγματα...
> φυσικά όταν ήταν γιορτές δεν έβγαζες γραμμή με τα αναλογικά, και το θυμαμαι. τον υπόλοιπο καιρό μια χαρά έβγαζες. Οι δικοί μου έχουν τηλέφωνο απο το 1971, και δε νομίζω ότι ποτέ έδωσαν βλάβη....σε χωριο, έτσι?


1. Και στους εναλλακτικούς το ίδιο γίνεται, δες τις επενδύσεις τους.
2. Αναφερόμουν στην εμετική δημοσιουπαλληλική νοοτροπία του κρατικού μονοπωλίου που για δεκαετίες ταλαιπώρησε τον τόπο. Και το ότι δεν είχαμε οπτικές δεν μου λέει τίποτε. Δεν είχε λεφτά να σκάψει; Όλη η Ελλάδα πελάτης του ήταν. Όρεξη δεν είχε ο δεινόσαυρος.

----------


## zeta

> 1. Και στους εναλλακτικούς το ίδιο γίνεται, δες τις επενδύσεις τους.
> 2. Αναφερόμουν στην εμετική δημοσιουπαλληλική νοοτροπία του κρατικού μονοπωλίου που για δεκαετίες ταλαιπώρησε τον τόπο. Και το ότι δεν είχαμε οπτικές δεν μου λέει τίποτε. Δεν είχε λεφτά να σκάψει; Όλη η Ελλάδα πελάτης του ήταν. Όρεξη δεν είχε ο δεινόσαυρος.


ε, πως δε λέει τίποτα, αλλη ήταν η τεχνολογία το 1985 και άλλη τώρα.
επίσης τότε, που ήταν 100% μέτοχος το κράτος, του τα έπαιρνε τα κερδη, 
ο οτε κραταγε τα απαραιτητα για το λογιστήριό του (πληρωμή μισθών), και τα υπόλοιπα, τα έπαιρνε το κράτος. Για τις επενδύσεις, αποφάσιζε η κάθε διορισμένη διοίκηση ο οτε.Και τελικά ο χρόνος έχει δείξει ότι δεν ήταν και πολύ άσχημα τα πράγματα, δεν ήμασταν ποτέ πιο πίσω από την Ευρώπη.
μαλλον δεν τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα. Η δημοσιουπαλληλική νοοτροπία ακόμα παιδεύει τον τόπο, αλλά σε άλλους τομείς. στον οτε πολυ ελάχιστα, όσο και σε μια οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία (δηλ τώρα οι εναλλακτικοί δεν παιδεύουν τον κόσμο, ή διάφορα καταστήματα δεν έχουν κακή παροχή υπηρεσιών), γιατί ο οτε, εταιρία ήταν πάντα. Οι δε υπαλληλοί του έμπαιναν από τις σχολές του οτε, κλπ κλπ. 
μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε, απλά για να τα χώσουμε στον οτε.
(δημοσιοι υπάλληλοι =  αυτοί που πληρώνονται απο το λογιστήριο του κρατους. Οι οτετζηδες πληρώνονται απο το λογιστήριο του ΟΤΕ).
και ναι, στην τελική είχε λεφτά να σκάψει, αλλά δεν μπορείς να σκάβεις 10 φορές, και όταν μάλιστα ξέρεις ότι η τεχνολογία αλλάζει, και αρχίζεις να σκάβεις για να περάσεις ινες, να σκαβεις για να δωσεις επιπλέον τηλέφωνα, και τέλος πάντων μπορεί και να έπρεπε να δωσει επιπλεον τηλεφωνα, εγώ σου εξηγώ γιατί πριν την εμφάνιση της ψηφιακής τηλεφωνίας υπήρχε πρόβλημα διαθεσιμότητας γραμμών, όχι πάντως γιατί δεν θέλανε να δώσουν οι δήθεν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι του οτε.

----------


## xmperop1

> εχω την αισθηση οτι (δυστυχως) ακόμα υπάρχει και παιδεύει κόσμο ...


Υπάρχει και παραυπάρχει αλλά ουσιαστικά μέχρι να πληρώσει ότι πληρώσει στους οφειλέτες της και προς τιμή της πρώτα τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## lewton

> ήταν η εποχή των αναλογικών τηλεφώνων, όπου ο οτε εσκαβε και περνουσε χαλκινα ζευγαρια...
> όταν αυτά τελειώνανε.....και έκανες αίτηση για τηλέφωνο, περίμενες μέχρι να ξανασκάψει....όταν μπήκαν οι οπτικές ίνες και μετά και τα τηλέφωνα έγιναν ψηφιακά, μπορείς να βάλεις όσα τηλέφωνα θελεις.


Πώς είπατε;
Όσα τηλέφωνα θέλεις;
Ναι φυσικά, αρκεί... να υπάρχει χαλκός. Αν δεν υπάρχει, ιδού τι γίνεται.

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς το πέρασμα των οπτικών σημαίνει για εσένα ότι πλέον δε χρειάζεται να υπάρχει χαλκός για να πάρεις τηλεφωνική γραμμή.

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Μιλάει για εποχές με αναλογικά φερέσυχνα. Τότε οι γραμμές ήταν λίγες και πολύτιμες. Με τα ψηφιακά κέντρα τα πράγματα άλλαξαν ριζικά.

----------


## zeta

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μιλάει για εποχές με αναλογικά φερέσυχνα. Τότε οι γραμμές ήταν λίγες και πολύτιμες. Με τα ψηφιακά κέντρα τα πράγματα άλλαξαν ριζικά.


σκριβώς αυτό!!
δεν ειπα ότι τώρα δεν χρειάζεται ο χαλκός. Απλά τώρα χρειάζεται λιγότερος χαλκός, πολύ λιγότερος...
και βέβαια αυτοί που μιλάνε και λενε οτι ο κρατικός οτε δεν τους έβαζε τηλέφωνο, ακριβώς σε αυτές τις εποχές αναφέρονται...

----------


## gogos888

[QUOTE=zeta;2310054]δεν ήμασταν ποτέ πιο πίσω από την Ευρώπη[QUOTE]

Ποιά Ευρώπη; Γιατί και η Αλβανία "Ευρώπη" θεωρείται!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## xmperop1

> σκριβώς αυτό!!
> δεν ειπα ότι τώρα δεν χρειάζεται ο χαλκός. Απλά τώρα χρειάζεται λιγότερος χαλκός, πολύ λιγότερος...


Δυστιχώς τώρα χρειάζεται πολύ περισσότερος χαλκός γιατί πολλοί έχουν κρατήσει την σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ και ταυτόχρονα έχουν και μια σύνδεση ενός εναλλακτικού να δούνε πως θα πάει και αναλόγως να κόψουν τον ένα η τον άλλο.
Υπάρχουν οι πάροχοι οι οποίοι δεν καταργούν τις συνδέσεις που ουσιαστικά έχουν ακυρωθεί από τους πελάτες τους είτε λόγω μη επιθυμίας τους πια,η λόγω μετακόμισης τους σε άλλη διεύθυνση η για όποιοδήποτε άλλο λόγο με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ακραίο δίκτυο και να χρειάζεται ενίσχυση δικτύου κάτι χρονοβόρο και ακριβό.
Βρίσκω καθημερινά σχεδόν συνδέσεις εναλλακτικών σε σπίτια ξενοίκιαστα πλέον των 3 μηνών με ενεργές συνδέσεις και της Φορθνετ και της Τελλάς και της Ον τουλάχιστον αυτές που έχουν σήμα κέντρου και γίνονται άμμεσα αντιληπτές.
Μάλιστα ένας ενοικιαστής ο οποίος θα έβαζε Ον μου ζήτησε να βρούμε το αρ.βρόχου αφού είχαμε τον αρ.τηλ να ζητήσει τον ίδιο απο την ΟΝ ναμην καθυστερήσει.
Ξέρω πολλές εταιρείες που έχουν Conn-x και ταυτόχρονα και δύο ακόμα παρόχους έτσι για ασφάλεια η για δοκιμή.
Το πρόβλημα όμως δημιουργείται

----------


## abcd5

> τώρα για την wind, αναφερομαι στην προσωπική μου περίπτωση, και ναι, πράγματι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη, από πάντα. Πιστεύω ότι καταρχήν κάνει τις συμφερότερες αναβαθμίσεις συσκευών.
> κατά δεύτερον, οταν πλεον είχαν αρχίσει να κανουν συνδέσεις με δώρο συσκευή, πήγα και τους ζήτησα αναβάθμιση. Μου ειπαν κάνε καινουρια συνδεση, δε γίνεται. πηρα στο 1260, τους ειπα ότι είναι το ίδιο, τι να παρω καινουρια συνδεση, τι να ανανεώσω το υπάρχον συμβόλαιο, αν με ανάγκαζαν να αλλάξω αριθμό, θα έφευγα, κλπ κλπ, και την άλλη μερα με πηραν τηλ και μου ειπαν οκ. Εχεις να πεις κάτι? (μπορεί οι αναβαθμίσεις συσκευων στην ελλάδα να ξεκίνησαν απο μενα, στην τελεστετ τότε, πάντως σίγουρα)


Ζέτα,

ήμουν πελάτης της Wind από τον Νοέμβριο του 1993. Έχοντας κουραστεί από το μέτριο service και τα διαρκή διαφιμιστικά SMS/MMS χτύπησα την πόρτα άλλου παρόχου. Με δέος ανακάλυψα ότι η επιδότηση που μου έδινε η Wind μετά από πάνω από 13 χρόνια πληρωμής των λογαριασμών στην ώρα τους ήταν η ίδια που μου έδινε ο άλλος πάροχος χωρίς να γνωρίζει τίποτα για εμένα πέρα από το ότι είχα σύνδεση με άλλο πάροχο!

----------


## jap

> Δυστιχώς τώρα χρειάζεται πολύ περισσότερος χαλκός ...


Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που αναφέρεις. Ομολογώ πως κι εγώ το ίδιο κάνω. Στο σπίτι, έβαλα εναλλακτικό σε ανενεργό βρόχο και κράτησα για κάποιους μήνες παράλληλα και τη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ μέχρι να βεβαιωθώ ότι όλα καλά. Έχω ακούσει κι αρκετούς άλλους από εδώ να το κάνουν, κυρίως από έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης στους εναλλακτικούς. Επίσης, διατηρώ σε μικρό γραφείο 2 ζεύγη ISDN το καθένα με ADSL από διαφορετικούς παρόχους. Μου έχει τύχει να είναι σε βλάβη ακόμα κι οι 2 ταυτόχρονα, για καλωδιακές βλάβες μιλάμε. Να μείνω με 1 ζεύγος ούτε που το σκέφτομαι τέτοιο κουβάρι που είναι τα σύρματα στην περιοχή μας. Αν ήταν πιο ορθολογικά τα πράγματα και δεν χρειαζόταν να προσεύχεσαι για ένα αξιοπρεπές ζεύγος ναι, δεν θα υπήρχε αυτό το φαινόμενο από όσους το κάνουμε για έξτρα ασφάλεια. Τώρα, για τις περιπτώσεις με τα παρατημένα των εναλλακτικών, σίγουρα εσύ ξέρεις, όντως είναι απαράδεκτο.

----------


## zeta

> Ζέτα,
> 
> ήμουν πελάτης της Wind από τον Νοέμβριο του 1993. Έχοντας κουραστεί από το μέτριο service και τα διαρκή διαφιμιστικά SMS/MMS χτύπησα την πόρτα άλλου παρόχου. Με δέος ανακάλυψα ότι η επιδότηση που μου έδινε η Wind μετά από πάνω από 13 χρόνια πληρωμής των λογαριασμών στην ώρα τους ήταν η ίδια που μου έδινε ο άλλος πάροχος χωρίς να γνωρίζει τίποτα για εμένα πέρα από το ότι είχα σύνδεση με άλλο πάροχο!


δεν αμφισβητώ αυτά που λές, απλά όμως, η επιδότηση που δικαιούσαι, ειναι για ένα χρονο..κάθε χρόνο έχεις επιδότηση, δεν παει προσθετικά, επίσης η επιδότηση και το ύψος της εξαρταται απο τους μηνιαίους λογαριασμούς...
πάντως, φίλη μου με κοσμοτέ πολλά χρόνια, που δεν παιρνει καθε χρονο κινητο γιατι δε θελει, ειναι στο κοσμοτε 90 και ζητησε φετος αναβαθμιση, και της ειπαν οτι πρεπει να παει στο 120 για να δικαιούται... βεβαια για να λεμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους, εχει συμβολαιο με το γερμανο,, οπου εκει ισχυουν αλλα πραγματα....δεν μπορει να απευθυνθει στον κοσμοτε για οτιδηποτε, μιλαει μονο με γερμανο, ακουσον ακουσον.
εμενα η wind, μου δινει επιδοτηση παντως και για συνδεση που εχω με 6 ευρω παγιο, χωρις προπληρωμένο χρόνο, με μεσο ορο λογαριασμων πανω απο 10 ευρώ για ενα χρονο!! μικρη επιδοτηση μεν, δινει ομως δε..(οι λογαριασμοι ειναι 13-15 ευρω).
οπότε τελικά ο καθενας βγαζει τα συμπερασματα του...
εγω τον κοσμοτε τον θεωρώ οτι ειναι η καλυτερη εταιρια κινητης αυτη τη στιγμη στην ελλαδα, απλα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με την wind, το αντιθετο, και γιαυτο δεν την κανω. Μου δινει κινητρα να μεινω, φαινεται οτι δε θελει να με χασει απο πελατη. Ενω ειχα σκοπο να την κανω..

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

[QUOTE=gogos888;2310128][QUOTE=zeta;2310054]δεν ήμασταν ποτέ πιο πίσω από την Ευρώπη


> Ποιά Ευρώπη; Γιατί και η Αλβανία "Ευρώπη" θεωρείται!!!


μιλάμε σοβαρα τώρα, για την δυτική ευρώπη.
Η ελλάδα ήταν απο τις πρωτες χωρες που ειχε αυτόματη τηλεφωνία....Μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό.
στην περισσότερη ευρώπη και την αμερική, οι κλίσεις γινόντουσαν μέσω κέντρου, αρκετά χρόνια μετά...

----------


## paravoid

> ήμουν πελάτης της Wind από τον Νοέμβριο του 1993. Έχοντας κουραστεί από το μέτριο service και τα διαρκή διαφιμιστικά SMS/MMS χτύπησα την πόρτα άλλου παρόχου. Με δέος ανακάλυψα ότι η επιδότηση που μου έδινε η Wind μετά από πάνω από 13 χρόνια πληρωμής των λογαριασμών στην ώρα τους ήταν η ίδια που μου έδινε ο άλλος πάροχος χωρίς να γνωρίζει τίποτα για εμένα πέρα από το ότι είχα σύνδεση με άλλο πάροχο!


Αν και είναι εντελώς offtopic, δοκίμασες να πάρεις τηλέφωνο να ζητήσεις παραπάνω;

Τουλάχιστον στη Vodafone που ξέρω (ως πελάτης), οι επιδοτήσεις βγαίνουν αυτόματα από κάποια κριτήρια στα οποία δεν περιλαμβάνεται το πόσα χρόνια συνδρομητής είσαι.
Κάθε χρόνο εδώ και χρόνια τους παίρνω και ζητώ επανεξέταση ποσού επιδότησης και κάθε φορά μου δίνουν παραπάνω...

----------


## giorgosts

> Ζέτα, ήμουν πελάτης της Wind από τον Νοέμβριο του 1993. Έχοντας κουραστεί από το μέτριο service και τα διαρκή διαφιμιστικά SMS/MMS χτύπησα την πόρτα άλλου παρόχου. Με δέος ανακάλυψα ότι η επιδότηση που μου έδινε η Wind μετά από πάνω από 13 χρόνια πληρωμής των λογαριασμών στην ώρα τους ήταν η ίδια που μου έδινε ο άλλος πάροχος χωρίς να γνωρίζει τίποτα για εμένα πέρα από το ότι είχα σύνδεση με άλλο πάροχο!


*Λιγότερη* έπρεπε να σου δώσουν, όχι περισσότερη, γιατί τα στατιστικά δείχνουν ότι τα   κινητά και τα αυτοκίνητα έχουν τον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό πίστης στη μάρκα (brand faithful)

----------


## zeta

> Αν και είναι εντελώς offtopic, δοκίμασες να πάρεις τηλέφωνο να ζητήσεις παραπάνω;
> 
> Τουλάχιστον στη Vodafone που ξέρω (ως πελάτης), οι επιδοτήσεις βγαίνουν αυτόματα από κάποια κριτήρια στα οποία δεν περιλαμβάνεται το πόσα χρόνια συνδρομητής είσαι.
> Κάθε χρόνο εδώ και χρόνια τους παίρνω και ζητώ επανεξέταση ποσού επιδότησης και κάθε φορά μου δίνουν παραπάνω...


δεν ξερω αν το κανουν και οι αλλες εταιρίες κινητής, αλλά το να..παζαρευω δε μου πολυαρεσει.
δηλ δυο χρηστες με ιδιο προφιλ να παιρνουν διαφορετικη επιδοτηση απο την ιδια εταιρία....δεν μου ακουγεται καλα..πρεπει να ειναι ξεκαθαρο τι δικαιουται ο πελατης...

----------


## abcd5

> Σκοπός της (και μοναδική διέξοδος) είναι να πουληθεί σε κάποια εταιρεία με πιο βαθιά τσέπη. Ονόματα συγκεκριμένα παίζουν πολλά, και οι επαφές γίνονται ήδη, από τη forthnet που θα πάψει για αρκετό χρόνο να κινδυνεύει την πρωτοκαθεδρία, μέχρι την ΑΤΗΚ, που έτσι θα αποκτήσει ξαφνικά συνδρομητές και δεν θα ξεκινήσει εκ του μηδενός, απλά λίγο πιο πάνω. Δεν νομίζω πως σκόπευε ποτέ να πληρώσει τα χρέη, αλλά να τα μετακυλίσει στον αγοραστή, απλά η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει από τον έλεγχο... κατά μερικές δεκάδες εκατομμύρια.


Ο (κάθε) αγοραστής αφαιρεί από την τιμή αγοράς τα χρέη. Στην περίπτωση που συζητάμε το αποτέλεσμα είναι αρνητικό και για αυτό κανένα από τα ονόματα που ακούστηκαν δεν αγόρασε.

----------


## Sovjohn

> H HOL;
> Άλλη μια εταιρία που πάει τραγικά.
> Μόνο με εξαγορές ελπίζει να κάνει τίποτα, αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα σωτηρίας. Την έχουν πάρει φαλάγγι η Forthnet και η Tellas, αλλά και η -περιορισμένη στην Αθήνα- On Telecoms.
> Όταν χάσει και τις γραμμές της Vodafone θα είναι καταδικασμένη σε έναν αργό θάνατο.


Δεν θεωρώ τη HOL μικρό παίκτη...Όταν αυτή και η Vodafone συνενωθούν (δεν λέω ποιος θα αγοράσει ή συγχωνευτεί με ποιόν), θα γίνει ακόμα πιο υπολογίσιμη...Εδώ είμαστε και θα το δούμε  :Wink: 

Χώρια που, εκτός των άλλων, έχει κάνει την καλύτερη επένδυση σε παροχή υπηρεσιών δικτύου από...όλους! (βλ. εξευτελιστική τιμή με την οποία αγόρασε τις Αττικές Τηλ/νίες, οι οποίες σήμερα με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς αποφέρουν ΚΑΤ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ 3+ εκατομμύρια € το μήνα σε τζίρο...)

Να πέσει έξω η Tellas, που πελαγοδρομεί με τον Τέλη της, ναι (αν και η Wind θα την στηρίξει). Η HOL...με σχήμα HOL+Αττικές+Vodafone...δε νομίζω.

----------


## my7650

ειναι γεγονος οτι η wind εχει τις καλυτερες προσφορες για αναβαθμιση η και καινουργια συνδεση+προσφορες απο τα δικα της μαγαζια και οχι φρανσαιζ καθως και πιστωτικες και εκπτωσεις.ακομα το γεγονος οτι ειναι τελευταια εταιρια οσον αναφορα τους συνδρομητες με συμβολαιο και οι περισσοτεροι πελατες ειναι καρτοκινητα εχει καλη πολιτικη στο να κρατησει τους πελατες της.το μονο προβλημα ειναι το σημα της που πλεον ειναι καλυτερο+με τα ξηλωματα των κεραιων της βοντα ειναι σε ιδια πλαισια.ο μεγαλος νταβας ειναι η κοσμοτε που εχει τις χειροτερες παροχεσ στους πελατες.Ξεκινησε ως η φθηνοτερη και με το καλυτερο σημα συγκεντρωσε πελατες εδρεωθηκε και εχει την χειροτερη παροχη σε επιδοτησεις εκπτωσεις κτλ. καθως επισης αυτη και η βοντα ειναι οι μοναδικες που εχουν σθνεργασια και προωθουν συσκευες συγκεκριμενων εταιριων κανοντας σου λιγο δυσκολο να παρεις την συσκευη που θες την ωρα που βγαινει.
απλα στον τομεα της κινητης δεν υπαρχει κανενας ανταγωνισμος ολοι εχουν τις ιδιες τιμες απλα θα πρεπει την καταλληλη στιγμη που 1θα κανει προσφορα να μπορεις να φυγεις χωρις περιορισμους απο τη αλλη.
για αυτον που εχει συμβολαιο απο γερμανο, μετα την ελευση του 1ου χρονου μπορει να διεκδικισει απο οποιοδηποτε καταστημα οτε κοσμοτε γερμανο την επιδοτηση αλλα οχι απο αλλα τυπου πλαισιο μικρολαντ κτλ. 
επιδοτησεις παιζουν βαση του ποσου που πληρωνεις και ιδιαιτερα των τελευταιων μηνων(κατι σαν την συνταξη)
sorry gia to offtopic

----------


## sexrazat

Πράγματι πολλοί εναλλακτικοί δεν επιστρέφουν τα ζεύγη μετά από ακυρώσεις, μετακομίσεις κλπ για διαφόρους λόγους με αποτέλεσμα περιπτώσεις όπου συνδρομητές δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν σύνδεση ενώ στην πολυκατοικία υπήρχαν ζεύγη παρόχων στον αέρα για μήνες.

Επίσης στο παρελθόν κατά τις επιστροφές πελατών από εξωτερική φορητότητα στον ΟΤΕ, ο πάροχος σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ενώ έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση δεν επέστρεφε το ζεύγος με αποτέλεσμα οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ να καταφεύγουν σε διάφορες πατέντες για να δώσουν τηλέφωνο στο συνδρομητή. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και τώρα και σε ποιο βαθμό μιας και η κουβέντα είχε γίνει πριν από1-1,5 χρόνο με τον συνάδελφο τεχνικό προϊστάμενο που ήταν αρμόδιος για το θέμα.

........Auto merged post: sexrazat πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν θεωρώ τη HOL μικρό παίκτη...Όταν αυτή και η Vodafone συνενωθούν (δεν λέω ποιος θα αγοράσει ή συγχωνευτεί με ποιόν), θα γίνει ακόμα πιο υπολογίσιμη...Εδώ είμαστε και θα το δούμε


Σύντροφε να δω τον πρόεδρο να αγοράζει την Vodafone και είμαι διατεθειμένος να χαρίσω ένα πρωτάθλημα στους βάζελους (Όχι μην το παρακάνουμε, κάντο κύπελλο)

Όσο η Intralot φυσάει στο εξωτερικό, ο πρόεδρος δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## jap

> Δεν θεωρώ τη HOL μικρό παίκτη...Όταν αυτή και η Vodafone συνενωθούν (δεν λέω ποιος θα αγοράσει ή συγχωνευτεί με ποιόν), θα γίνει ακόμα πιο υπολογίσιμη...Εδώ είμαστε και θα το δούμε 
> 
> Χώρια που, εκτός των άλλων, έχει κάνει την καλύτερη επένδυση σε παροχή υπηρεσιών δικτύου από...όλους! (βλ. εξευτελιστική τιμή με την οποία αγόρασε τις Αττικές Τηλ/νίες, οι οποίες σήμερα με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς αποφέρουν ΚΑΤ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ 3+ εκατομμύρια € το μήνα σε τζίρο...)
> 
> Να πέσει έξω η Tellas, που πελαγοδρομεί με τον Τέλη της, ναι (αν και η Wind θα την στηρίξει). Η HOL...με σχήμα HOL+Αττικές+Vodafone...δε νομίζω.


Sovjohn, δες λίγο τα μεγέθη της hol. Ναι, έχει κάνει επενδύσεις αλλά έχει φοβερές δανειακές υποχρεώσεις και πάρα πολύ λίγους συνδρομητές.  Η On Telecoms που παίζει μόνο Αττική έχει περισσότερους. Το ενδεχόμενο συγχώνευσης με VF είναι επιστημονική φαντασία, δεν στηρίζεται κάπου, το να παρέχει η VF μόνη της πλήρες φάσμα υπηρεσιών και να βρεθεί μεθαύριο στη θέση της Tellas (2ος εναλλακτικός) είναι πιο πιθανό.

----------


## zeta

> ειναι γεγονος οτι η wind εχει τις καλυτερες προσφορες για αναβαθμιση η και καινουργια συνδεση+προσφορες απο τα δικα της μαγαζια και οχι φρανσαιζ καθως και πιστωτικες και εκπτωσεις.ακομα το γεγονος οτι ειναι τελευταια εταιρια οσον αναφορα τους συνδρομητες με συμβολαιο και οι περισσοτεροι πελατες ειναι καρτοκινητα εχει καλη πολιτικη στο να κρατησει τους πελατες της.το μονο προβλημα ειναι το σημα της που πλεον ειναι καλυτερο+με τα ξηλωματα των κεραιων της βοντα ειναι σε ιδια πλαισια.ο μεγαλος νταβας ειναι η κοσμοτε που εχει τις χειροτερες παροχεσ στους πελατες.Ξεκινησε ως η φθηνοτερη και με το καλυτερο σημα συγκεντρωσε πελατες εδρεωθηκε και εχει την χειροτερη παροχη σε επιδοτησεις εκπτωσεις κτλ. καθως επισης αυτη και η βοντα ειναι οι μοναδικες που εχουν σθνεργασια και προωθουν συσκευες συγκεκριμενων εταιριων κανοντας σου λιγο δυσκολο να παρεις την συσκευη που θες την ωρα που βγαινει.
> απλα στον τομεα της κινητης δεν υπαρχει κανενας ανταγωνισμος ολοι εχουν τις ιδιες τιμες απλα θα πρεπει την καταλληλη στιγμη που 1θα κανει προσφορα να μπορεις να φυγεις χωρις περιορισμους απο τη αλλη.
> για αυτον που εχει συμβολαιο απο γερμανο, μετα την ελευση του 1ου χρονου μπορει να διεκδικισει απο οποιοδηποτε καταστημα οτε κοσμοτε γερμανο την επιδοτηση αλλα οχι απο αλλα τυπου πλαισιο μικρολαντ κτλ. 
> επιδοτησεις παιζουν βαση του ποσου που πληρωνεις και ιδιαιτερα των τελευταιων μηνων(κατι σαν την συνταξη)
> sorry gia to offtopic


εχει συμβολαιο με γερμανο εδω και 4 χρονια, και παραπάνω ίσως, και δε μπορει...της ειπαν δε γινεται.....
φυσικά μπορει με χρηση φορητοτητας να παει σε αλλη εταιρια, αλλα με την κοσμοτε μιλαει μονο μεσω....γερμανου...

(ειχε κοσμοκαρτα και πριν 4 χρονια πηγε σε ενα γερμανο και το γυρισε σε συνδεση...πηρε μια συσκευη, και απο τοτε δεν ξαναπηρε αλλη, και ακουσον ακουσον, και ο γερμανος λεει αντε απο το 90 στο 120 για να δικαιουσαι!!! δεν ξερω τι συμβαση εχει κανει ο κοσμοτε με το γερμανο, αλλα ειναι απαραδεκτη...)

----------


## DaveMurray

αχά.... τώρα έγινε και η HOL έτοιμη προς διάλυση; Πολύ καταστροφολογία βλέπω και έχω διαβάσει στα προηγούμενα ποστ/σελίδες ρε παιδιά... Αλίμονο, επειδή "φαίνεται" η κάποια εταιρεία έκλεισε (που δεν θα κλείσει με την καμία, τουλάχιστον με τα δικά μου κριτήρια σκέψης, έτσι το βλέπω), τόσο γρήγορα, πάμε να βγάλουμε και τις άλλες "τελειωμένες" ;

----------


## my7650

> εχει συμβολαιο με γερμανο εδω και 4 χρονια, και παραπάνω ίσως, και δε μπορει...της ειπαν δε γινεται.....
> φυσικά μπορει με χρηση φορητοτητας να παει σε αλλη εταιρια, αλλα με την κοσμοτε μιλαει μονο μεσω....γερμανου...
> 
> (ειχε κοσμοκαρτα και πριν 4 χρονια πηγε σε ενα γερμανο και το γυρισε σε συνδεση...πηρε μια συσκευη, και απο τοτε δεν ξαναπηρε αλλη, και ακουσον ακουσον, και ο γερμανος λεει αντε απο το 90 στο 120 για να δικαιουσαι!!! δεν ξερω τι συμβαση εχει κανει ο κοσμοτε με το γερμανο, αλλα ειναι απαραδεκτη...)


κοιτα μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο με το που εκλεινε ο συνδρομητης χρονο ο φακελος του περνουσε στην κοσμοτε, ο γερμανος ειχε τον πρωτο λογο για προσφορα ανανεωσεις αλλα αν ο συνδρομητης επιθυμουσε μπορουσε να συνδιαλλαγει μονο με κοσμοτε.τωρα με την εξαγορα μπορει να αλλαξε κατι ισως δεν ξερω.αν και επιμενω ας μιλησει με το τμημα επιδοτησεων,αυτη βγαζουν την επιδοτηση και ενημερωνουν τα συστηματα των ενδιαφερομενων.

----------


## zeta

οκ, ευχαριστώ, θα της το πω.

----------


## jap

> αχά.... τώρα έγινε και η HOL έτοιμη προς διάλυση; Πολύ καταστροφολογία βλέπω και έχω διαβάσει στα προηγούμενα ποστ/σελίδες ρε παιδιά... Αλίμονο, επειδή "φαίνεται" η κάποια εταιρεία έκλεισε (που δεν θα κλείσει με την καμία, τουλάχιστον με τα δικά μου κριτήρια σκέψης, έτσι το βλέπω), τόσο γρήγορα, πάμε να βγάλουμε και τις άλλες "τελειωμένες" ;


Ψυχραιμία, γείτονα, όχι, δεν έγραψε κανείς κάτι τέτοιο. Διάβασε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά. O lewton ανέφερε κάποια χρόνια από τώρα, εγώ ανέφερα συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που είναι γνωστά και δημοσιευμένα. Κινδυνολογίες κάθε είδους μακριά από μας... Εγώ θεωρώ ακόμα και τώρα πως και η altec ειδικά έχει ελπίδες να μην κλείσει.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Sovjohn, δες λίγο τα μεγέθη της hol. Ναι, έχει κάνει επενδύσεις αλλά έχει φοβερές δανειακές υποχρεώσεις και πάρα πολύ λίγους συνδρομητές.  Η On Telecoms που παίζει μόνο Αττική έχει περισσότερους. Το ενδεχόμενο συγχώνευσης με VF είναι επιστημονική φαντασία, δεν στηρίζεται κάπου, το να παρέχει η VF μόνη της πλήρες φάσμα υπηρεσιών και να βρεθεί μεθαύριο στη θέση της Tellas (2ος εναλλακτικός) είναι πιο πιθανό.


Τα μεγέθη δεν είναι το #1 της αγοράς, αλλά δεν είναι και για φούντο, αναμένουν θετικό EBITDA σύντομα άλλωστε παρ'όλο ότι το ιδιόκτητο τους είναι 10 φορές μεγαλύτερο της On...

Αυτά που είπα για τις Αττικές, και το "σίγουρο-καπαρωμένο" κέρδος εκατομμυρίων Ε, asset που άλλοι δεν έχουν, γείρουν την πλάστιγγα υπέρ της HOL - προσοχή, όχι για #2 στην αγορά, όπως θέλουν, αλλά για αξιοπρεπές #3-4 όμως.

Και by the way...Ρώτησες τη VF Hellas αν θέλει να παρέχει μόνη της πλήρες φάσμα υπηρεσιών, και μάλιστα με τόσο μεγαλεπήβολα σχέδια του στυλ 2ος εναλλακτικός? Εγώ δεν θα ήμουν τόσο σίγουρος...Γι' αυτό και μιλάμε για σχέδιο...holικής επαναφοράς...  :Wink: 

Οι εξελίξεις θα μας δείξουν το δρόμο.

----------


## zeta

ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να μην κλεισει η αλτεκ, γιατι τι θα γινει?
δεν μπορει να πληρωσει, δε νομιζω οτι θα την αγορασει κανεις, 
μονο η μαμα αλτεκ να την αγοράσει (αποροφησει) μενει....

----------


## xmperop1

> Τα μεγέθη δεν είναι το #1 της αγοράς, αλλά δεν είναι και για φούντο, αναμένουν θετικό EBITDA σύντομα άλλωστε παρ'όλο ότι το ιδιόκτητο τους είναι 10 φορές μεγαλύτερο της On...
> 
> Αυτά που είπα για τις Αττικές, και το "σίγουρο-καπαρωμένο" κέρδος εκατομμυρίων Ε, asset που άλλοι δεν έχουν, γείρουν την πλάστιγγα υπέρ της HOL - προσοχή, όχι για #2 στην αγορά, όπως θέλουν, αλλά για αξιοπρεπές #3-4 όμως.
> 
> Και by the way...Ρώτησες τη VF Hellas αν θέλει να παρέχει μόνη της πλήρες φάσμα υπηρεσιών, και μάλιστα με τόσο μεγαλεπήβολα σχέδια του στυλ 2ος εναλλακτικός? Εγώ δεν θα ήμουν τόσο σίγουρος...Γι' αυτό και μιλάμε για σχέδιο...holικής επαναφοράς... 
> 
> Οι εξελίξεις θα μας δείξουν το δρόμο.


Και γιατί ζητάει και βάζει σε όλες τις συνεγκαταστάσεις δικά της κυκλώματα?
Κάτι παίζεται.

----------


## lewton

> Δεν θεωρώ τη HOL μικρό παίκτη...Όταν αυτή και η Vodafone συνενωθούν (δεν λέω ποιος θα αγοράσει ή συγχωνευτεί με ποιόν), θα γίνει ακόμα πιο υπολογίσιμη...Εδώ είμαστε και θα το δούμε 
> 
> Χώρια που, εκτός των άλλων, έχει κάνει την καλύτερη επένδυση σε παροχή υπηρεσιών δικτύου από...όλους! (βλ. εξευτελιστική τιμή με την οποία αγόρασε τις Αττικές Τηλ/νίες, οι οποίες σήμερα με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς αποφέρουν ΚΑΤ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ 3+ εκατομμύρια € το μήνα σε τζίρο...)
> 
> Να πέσει έξω η Tellas, που πελαγοδρομεί με τον Τέλη της, ναι (αν και η Wind θα την στηρίξει). Η HOL...με σχήμα HOL+Αττικές+Vodafone...δε νομίζω.


Θα σου έβαζα απουσία για την άγνοια, αλλά δικαιολογείσαι αφού υπηρετούσες την πατρίδα τον τελευταίο χρόνο.
Η Vodafone αποφάσισε να μην αγοράσει κανέναν και να αναπτύξει δικό της δίκτυο LLU. 
Στη HOL βάρεσαν πολλά εγκεφαλικά όταν το έμαθαν.  :Smile: 
Βλέπεις δεν ικανοποιήθηκε ο θείος με τα λεφτά που έδινε η Vodafone, οπότε κι αυτή αποφάσισε να προχωρήσει ανεξάρτητα.

----------


## DaveMurray

ντου στον πρόεδρο να διορθώσει την αταξία της voda  :Razz:

----------


## xmperop1

> Θα σου έβαζα απουσία για την άγνοια, αλλά δικαιολογείσαι αφού υπηρετούσες την πατρίδα τον τελευταίο χρόνο.
> Η Vodafone αποφάσισε να μην αγοράσει κανέναν και να αναπτύξει δικό της δίκτυο LLU. 
> Στη HOL βάρεσαν πολλά εγκεφαλικά όταν το έμαθαν. 
> Βλέπεις δεν ικανοποιήθηκε ο θείος με τα λεφτά που έδινε η Vodafone, οπότε κι αυτή αποφάσισε να προχωρήσει ανεξάρτητα.


Και θα πέσει μαχόμενη?

----------


## jap

> Τα μεγέθη δεν είναι το #1 της αγοράς, αλλά δεν είναι και για φούντο, αναμένουν θετικό EBITDA σύντομα άλλωστε παρ'όλο ότι το ιδιόκτητο τους είναι 10 φορές μεγαλύτερο της On...


Είσαι βέβαιος; Τέλος 3ου/09 η ΟΝ είχε περισσότερους συνδρομητές στο ιδιόκτητο (69000), αν η ΟΝ ανακοίνωσε για τέλος 6ου μου διέφυγε, η HOL ανακοίνωσε 89000, αλλά και πάλι τα νούμερα δεν βγαίνουν. Δεν τα διασταύρωσα, ίσως κάνω λάθος, αλλά 10πλάσιο; Μιλάμε για τις 2 εταιρείες στην 4η/5η θέση στις full llu.




> Οι εξελίξεις θα μας δείξουν το δρόμο.


Ασφαλώς! Μάντες δεν είμαστε.

----------


## DaveMurray

> Και θα πέσει μαχόμενη?


Αμάν αυτές οι καταστροφολογίες.... Μήπως να λέμε από τώρα, ΟΤΕ και forthnet και όλες οι άλλες τελειωμένες...; έλεος...  :Smile:  :Wall: 



Off Topic


		σαν τον μητρόπουλο σε δήλωση "μόνο το αιγάλεω και ο ολυμπιακός, όλοι οι άλλοι...." μου θυμίζουν μερικά.... :ROFL:

----------


## lewton

> Και θα πέσει μαχόμενη?


H HOL ή η Vodafone;

----------


## Sovjohn

...Εννοούσα σε κάλυψη - όχι σε κόσμο. Τέλος πάντων, είναι ακόμα σχετικά "νωρίς" να κάνουμε προβλέψεις, καθώς από τους υπάρχοντες παίκτες κανείς πλην της ΟΝ δεν έχουν δώσει τηλεόραση, και αφού η τηλεόραση αποτελεί τον σημαντικότερο παράγοντα για να βάλει κάποιος ΟΝ (...δεν είναι πια και τόσο καλή στα επιμέρους, ακούς εκεί η δεύτερη γραμμή της να έχει πάγιο 12 Ε και να έχει χρεώσιμες κλήσεις!), θα πρέπει να δούμε (ότ)αν δώσουν και άλλοι τι θα γίνει ακριβώς.

Η πρόβλεψη μου είναι ότι οι OTE, Forthnet, Wind, HOL θα επιβιώσουν ως έχουν. Η Vodafone ίσως πορευτεί ανεξάρτητα, όπως σωστά είπατε, ίσως και όχι (*αν αγοράσει άλλος τηλ/κος πάροχος minority/majority stake στην VF Hellas, τι γίνεται οέο?). Η On κάποια στιγμή θα κορεστεί, πιθανόν όταν και άλλοι δώσουν τηλεόραση. Η Vivodi πάει να γίνει Altec...Και η netone, δυστυχώς γιατί την συμπαθούσα κιόλας, προς τα κει οδεύει, εκτός και αν δούμε κανένα σχήμα On+Vivodi+netone που...έχει προοπτικές.

Το 2009 θα είναι ενδιαφέρον - αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο...Καληνύχτα σας, έχω και σε ένα στρατόπεδο να πάω το πρωί =) .

----------


## atheos71

Λογικό το σενάριο που παρουσιάζεις ... Το μέλλον θα δείξει τί θα συμβεί...

----------


## SfH

> Sovjohn, δες λίγο τα μεγέθη της hol. Ναι, έχει κάνει επενδύσεις αλλά έχει φοβερές δανειακές υποχρεώσεις και πάρα πολύ λίγους συνδρομητές.


Συνδρομητές δεν είναι μονο της dsl. Αυτή τη στιγμή η hol έχει ένα δίκτυο που παρέχει metro-ethernet σε...περισσότερες περιοχές από ότι ο οτε  :Wink:  . Αν θα έπρεπε να μαντέψω, θα έβαζα τους πελάτες που έχουν περάσει από το ΜΕ (δεν ξέρω πόσους έχει κρατήσει) ανάμεσα σε 3000 με 4000. Σίγουρα το εφάπαξ κόστος αυτών είναι μεγάλο, αλλα πέρα από αυτό, το κόστος είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο, και το ποσοστό κέρδους πολύ καλο.




> Η Vodafone αποφάσισε να μην αγοράσει κανέναν και να αναπτύξει δικό της δίκτυο LLU.


Αυτό που ακούγεται (και θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι radio αρβυλα) εδώ και λίγο καιρό είναι ότι...όντως δε θα αγοράσει.


Anyway, πολύ εκτος θέματος βγήκαμε. Μιας και πιάσαμε τη hol, για να έρθουμε πιο κοντά στο θέμα...το link της altec με το μοναδικό uplink προς εξωτερικό που της έμεινε, είναι των αττικών μέχρι ένα σημείο. Γνωρίζω ότι η hol δεν έχει κόψει ακόμα κυκλώματα στο όνομα της altec (έχει ένας πελάτης μου, που γυρνάει το συμβόλαιο του άμεσα), αλλα έως ποτε? Θα είναι αυτή η χαριστική βολή, η θα δούμε κάποια άλλη κίνηση πρώτα ?

----------


## nm96027

Αλλο το γεγονος πως η hol δεν εχει τον αναμενομενο αριθμο πελατων που θα επρεπε να εχει (λογω της θεσης της στην αγορα, λογω των επενδυσεων της) σε σχεση με την 4νετ και την Τελλας και αλλο το "να τωρα κλεινει και αυτη". Επισης παρα το οσα λεγονται και για την netone, προσωπικα (ως αισθηση και οχι ως χρηματοοικονομικη αναλυση) *δεν* τα πιστευω. Ελπιζω να μην πεσω εξω.

Προσωπικα νομιζω πως εχουμε αναπτυξει μια *"λουκετολογια"* που χωρις να ειναι κακη, ειναι μαλλον αστοχη. Νομιζω πως σε αυτην την αγορα που την ξέρουμε συν πλην ολοι καλα, αλλοι εχουν προτεραιοτητα για λουκετο.

----------


## blacksuede

> ..Καληνύχτα σας, έχω και σε ένα στρατόπεδο να πάω το πρωί =) .
> 
> Sovjohn is in the army...11/2/2008, Σώμα Έρευνας-Πληροφορικής @ Κόρινθος / 22/3/2008, μετάταξη στις Διαβιβάσεις, 475 ΤΔΒΕΘ - Μυτιλήνη , 25/8/2008 μετάθεση στο 487 ΤΔΒ - Αθήνα.
> Disclaimer: Δεν είμαι κομμουνιστής...αλλά όποιος έπαιζε C&C: Red Alert θα καταλάβει γιατί έχω τέτοιο avatar =)



Φιλαράκι κομμουνιστής δεν είσαι , αλλά αν ήσουν, με τέτοιες μεταθέσεις μάλλον θα είχες τον Lenin τον ίδιο , βύσμα χαχαχαχααααα  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Twisted Evil: 
Φιλικά πάντα!!!!

----------


## paravoid

> (*αν αγοράσει άλλος τηλ/κος πάροχος minority/majority stake στην VF Hellas, τι γίνεται οέο?)


Κοίτα, όλα είναι πιθανά αλλά σε μια συζήτηση περί μικρών και μεγάλων παρόχων σταθερής τηλεφωνίας στην Ελλάδα καλό θα ήταν να μην λέμε σενάρια που αφορούν γενικευμένες πολιτικές τεράστιων πολυεθνικών κολοσσών γιατί είναι λίγο αστείο...

Η Vodafone-Panafon ΑΕΕΤ ανήκει κατά 99.9% στο Vodafone Group Plc. ενώ η μετοχή της δεν διαπραγματεύεται εδώ και χρόνια στο ΧΑΑ (το υπόλοιπο 0.1% προφανώς δεν κατάφερε να αγοράσει από τους χιλιάδες μικρομετόχους που είχαν αγοράσει από το χρηματιστήριο)
Είναι πολιτική του ομίλου η "μαμά" εταιρία να κατέχει ποσοστό όσο το δυνατόν πλησιέστερο στο 100% στις επιμέρους εταιρίες που φέρουν τον τίτλο Vodafone σε κάθε χώρα.

Αν μη τι άλλο η ιστορία δείχνει ότι *αγοράζει* όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες μετοχές όπου αυτές έχουν περισσέψει.

Το να περιμένεις να *πουλήσει* ποσοστό που έχει στην ελληνική σε άλλη εταιρία λόγω των εσωτερικών εξελίξεων στη σταθερή τηλεφώνια είναι τουλάχιστον αφελές...

----------


## yianniscan

Το θέμα της επικείμενης ανάπτυξης ιδιόκτητου δικτύου ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων της εγχώριας VF, έχει σχέση κατά κύριο λόγο με τεχνικούς κι όχι μ' εμπορικούς λόγους. Γενικότερα, τα δίκτυα ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων έχουν σχεδιαστεί, με γνώμονα την πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο σε μορφή best effort συνθηκών, που είναι λίγο πολύ αποδεκτές από τους χρήστες τους.

Στην περίπτωση της VF, αλλά και κάθε άλλου παρόχου κινητής τηλεφωνίας, που σκοπό έχει να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο για μεταφορά φωνής σαν επέκταση του 3G δικτύου του, τα δεδομένα είναι τελείως διαφορετικά. Αυτόματα, στα προαπαιτούμενα του προτεινόμενου δικτύου, προτεραιότητα έχει η ποιότητα υπηρεσιών από άκρο σε άκρο (End to end QoS), η σταθερή ταχύτητα ροής δεδομένων, και η αδιάλειπτη παροχή της υπηρεσίας.

Όπως είναι κατανοητό, τα παραπάνω προαπαιτούμενα είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να γίνουν δεκτά, από οποιονδήποτε ανεξάρτητο πάροχο Διαδικτυακών ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, αφού στην ουσία θα πρέπει να παραχωρήσει το policy management στην VF, και να περιοριστεί στον ρόλο κομπάρσου στο δικό του δίκτυο. Πράγμα σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, πόσο μάλλον στην παρούσα συγκυρία που το policy management στην εγχώρια VF αποφασίζεται στην Ιταλία και στην Γερμανία.

Άρα αν το project ανάπτυξης του 3G δικτύου μέσω femtocells αποφασιστεί να προχωρήσει, θα πρέπει να βασιστεί σ' ένα ιδιόκτητο ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο συνδέσεων, αποκλειστικά για την VF. Μονόδρομος εκ των πραγμάτων...

----------


## konenas

:On topic please: 
Με την ΑΛΤΕΚ έχετε νέο; Θα πληρώσει; Θα ανοίξουν οι κάνουλες; πότε; ποτέ;

----------


## alexalex65

> Με την ΑΛΤΕΚ έχετε νέο; Θα πληρώσει; Θα ανοίξουν οι κάνουλες; πότε; ποτέ;


Από γνωστό εργαζόμενο στην Αλ... , έμαθα ότι αυτή η εβδομάδα θα είναι και η τελική!!!
Κάτι για marf.. κάτι για Κυπριακές Τηλεπικοινωνίες, κάτι ελπίζουν κι αυτοί.
Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι έστω και αυτοι οι λίγοι συνδρομητές που έχουν μείνει στην Αλ.. έιναι αρκετοί για κάποιον καινούργιο παίκτη ή ακόμα και για έναν υπάρχοντα, για να τους αφήσουν ανεκμετάλλευτους.
Για να δούμε... :Thinking:

----------


## citizen78

> Από γνωστό εργαζόμενο στην Αλ... , έμαθα ότι αυτή η εβδομάδα θα είναι και η τελική!!!
> Κάτι για marf.. κάτι για Κυπριακές Τηλεπικοινωνίες, κάτι ελπίζουν κι αυτοί.
> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι έστω και αυτοι οι λίγοι συνδρομητές που έχουν μείνει στην Αλ.. έιναι αρκετοί για κάποιον καινούργιο παίκτη ή ακόμα και για έναν υπάρχοντα, για να τους αφήσουν ανεκμετάλλευτους.
> Για να δούμε...


Οι εργαζομενοι (ακόμα και τα ανώτερα στελέχη) σ' αυτή τη φαση είναι η πιο αναξιοπιστη πηγή (δεν φταινε φυσικά) , γιατί πρώτα-πρωτα αυτούς θα παραμυθιαζει (ωστε να τους ηρεμήσει-κρατησει) η οποια διοικηση ...
Μόνο η διοικηση και καποια ανωτατα στελεχη της οικονομικής διευθυνσης γνωρίζουν ακριβως τι παίζει...

----------


## vpapas

> Από γνωστό εργαζόμενο στην Αλ... , έμαθα ότι αυτή η εβδομάδα θα είναι και η τελική!!!
> Κάτι για marf.. κάτι για Κυπριακές Τηλεπικοινωνίες, κάτι ελπίζουν κι αυτοί.
> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι έστω και αυτοι οι λίγοι συνδρομητές που έχουν μείνει στην Αλ.. έιναι αρκετοί για κάποιον καινούργιο παίκτη ή ακόμα και για έναν υπάρχοντα, για να τους αφήσουν ανεκμετάλλευτους.
> Για να δούμε...


Αυτά που αναφέρεις δεν είναι κάτι νέο αφού έχουν ήδη δημοσιευθεί στον τύπο και σε διάφορα οικονομικά sites.

----------


## Simos

Πάντως και εγώ τους εγκατέλειψα! Την Παρασκευή πέρασα από την microland και μου επέστρεψαν τα χρήματα του προπληρωμένου jetpack megabit που είχα πάρει από αυτούς τον Ιούλιο. Τουλάχιστον γλύτωσα τα 69€ μου. Τώρα μένει να τους στείλω μια αίτηση διακοπής για να μην γίνει καμία πατάτα και προχωρήσει η, σταματημένη εδώ και καιρό στον ΟΤΕ, αίτησή μου και χάσω το dsl της vivodi ...

----------


## alexalex65

> Πάντως και εγώ τους εγκατέλειψα! Την Παρασκευή πέρασα από την microland και μου επέστρεψαν τα χρήματα του προπληρωμένου jetpack megabit που είχα πάρει από αυτούς τον Ιούλιο. Τουλάχιστον γλύτωσα τα 69€ μου. Τώρα μένει να τους στείλω μια αίτηση διακοπής για να μην γίνει καμία πατάτα και προχωρήσει η, σταματημένη εδώ και καιρό στον ΟΤΕ, αίτησή μου και χάσω το dsl της vivodi ...


Εγώ που το αγόρασα από ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ τον Αύγουστο, μπορώ να κάνω το ίδιο?

----------


## Giama

> Εγώ που το αγόρασα από ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ τον Αύγουστο, μπορώ να κάνω το ίδιο?


Όσοι δεν έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί βεβαίως και δοκιμάστε το, το πιθανότερο είναι να πάρετε πίσω τα χρήματά σας.

----------


## stl04

> Από γνωστό εργαζόμενο στην Αλ... , έμαθα ότι αυτή η εβδομάδα θα είναι και η τελική!!!
> Κάτι για marf.. κάτι για Κυπριακές Τηλεπικοινωνίες, κάτι ελπίζουν κι αυτοί.
> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι έστω και αυτοι οι λίγοι συνδρομητές που έχουν μείνει στην Αλ.. έιναι αρκετοί για κάποιον καινούργιο παίκτη ή ακόμα και για έναν υπάρχοντα, για να τους αφήσουν ανεκμετάλλευτους.
> Για να δούμε...





> Αυτά που αναφέρεις δεν είναι κάτι νέο αφού έχουν ήδη δημοσιευθεί στον τύπο και σε διάφορα οικονομικά sites.



Γνωρίζει καποιος εάν εχει επιβεβαιωθεί αυτό ; Προσωπικά μπορώ να περιμενω ακομα μια εβδομαδα εάν πρόκειται να είναι *τελική*, αλλα θα είναι ομως ή θα χαθει ακομα 1 εβδομαδα ?  :Thinking:

----------


## jap

> Γνωρίζει καποιος εάν εχει επιβεβαιωθεί αυτό ; Προσωπικά μπορώ να περιμενω ακομα μια εβδομαδα εάν πρόκειται να είναι *τελική*, αλλα θα είναι ομως ή θα χαθει ακομα 1 εβδομαδα ?


Έχουν δημοσιευτεί, καθώς και ότι
- Δεν θέλανε τελικά γιατί η Altec έχει την λιγότερο πιστή πελατειακή βάση
- Δεν τα βρήκανε γιατί ο Αθανασούλης ζήταγε πολλά

Αυτά, πέρα από τα όσα έχουν συζητηθεί εδώ.

----------


## stl04

> Έχουν δημοσιευτεί, καθώς και ότι
> - Δεν θέλανε τελικά γιατί η Altec έχει την λιγότερο πιστή πελατειακή βάση
> - Δεν τα βρήκανε γιατί ο Αθανασούλης ζήταγε πολλά
> 
> Αυτά, πέρα από τα όσα έχουν συζητηθεί εδώ.


αρα εαν καταλαβα σωστα, συμφωνα με τον τύπο εχει δημοσιευτεί, οποτε και λοογικά ειναι η τελική. Πιστευω πως αξιζει να περιμενουμε ακομα 1 εβδομαδα, εφοσον με την Altec δεν ειχα ΠΟΤΕ προβλημα εως οτου γινει αυτο με τον πΟΤΕ.

----------


## jimmy870

> αρα εαν καταλαβα σωστα, συμφωνα με τον τύπο εχει δημοσιευτεί, οποτε και λοογικά ειναι η τελική. Πιστευω πως αξιζει να περιμενουμε ακομα 1 εβδομαδα, εφοσον με την Altec δεν ειχα ΠΟΤΕ προβλημα εως οτου γινει αυτο με τον πΟΤΕ.


Παντώς εγώ θα περιμένω μέχρι "The fat lady sings"  :Laughing:

----------


## kostisss

Παιδιά , διάβασα αρκετά threads, και επειδή είμαι αρχάριος με όλα αυτά, για να καταλάβω καλά

το πιο πιθανό το πρόβλημά μου (εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου πτώση μιας καλής ταχύτητας JETPACK MEGABIT στο αξιοθρήνητο 10-20 kbps) οφείλεται στη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων από τον οτε? εχω προπληρωμένο κ ενεργοποιημένο το πακέτο για άλλους 5 μήνες. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να περιμένω? Κάποιο νέο ή λύση στον ορίζοντα ή επίσημη απάντηση της εταιρέιας για το Jetpack υπαρχει?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια

----------


## konenas

@kostisss
Δυστυχώς η ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν μας δίνει πληροφορίες για το τι θα κάνει.
Μπορείς να ζητήσεις αποζημίωση για κάθε ώρα που δεν έχεις καλή ποιότητα. 
Δες αρχικά μηνύματα σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## stl04

Παντος δεν διχνει και τοσο μικρος ο Ομιλος Αλτεκ.

http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=281

----------


## SfH

> Κάτι για marf.. κάτι για Κυπριακές Τηλεπικοινωνίες, κάτι ελπίζουν κι αυτοί.


That's funny. Κι εμενα κάτι στόματα μου είχαν πει για...cyta (με γνωστη πρώην-στέλεχος του οτε μέσα στο deal), πριν όμως ανοίξουν οι ασκοί του αιόλου. Συνήθως δεν αναφέρω και το παραμικρό που ακούω, καθώς ένα συμπαθητικό ποσοστό αυτών είναι radio αρβυλα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως, μήπως υπήρχαν κι αλλα αιτια πέρα από τα χρέη που ο οτε έδρασε όπως έδρασε ?

----------


## stl04

> That's funny. Κι εμενα κάτι στόματα μου είχαν πει για...cyta (με γνωστη πρώην-στέλεχος του οτε μέσα στο deal), πριν όμως ανοίξουν οι ασκοί του αιόλου. Συνήθως δεν αναφέρω και το παραμικρό που ακούω, καθώς ένα συμπαθητικό ποσοστό αυτών είναι radio αρβυλα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως, μήπως υπήρχαν κι αλλα αιτια πέρα από τα χρέη που ο οτε έδρασε όπως έδρασε ?


Σίγουρα υπαρχουν πολλά κενα πισω από την κινηση του ΟΤΕ. Πιστευω ότι ηθελε να αποτρεψει μια πιθανη συγχώνευση της Altec Telecoms με καποια νεα ανερχομενη δυναμη στο συγκεκριμενο χωρο π.χ Cyta, ή ακομη και Marfin . Οι πραξεις παντος του ΟΤΕ να κυναγα και να παραπληροφορεί τοσο επιμονα πελατες της Altec, δείχνουν ότι κατι κρύβεται. Το κακο ειναι οτι τα εχει κατεφερει καλα μιας και πολοι πεφτουν στην παγιδα του και φευγουν απο την ΑLTEC κατα την γνωμη μου βιαστικα. Τελός οπως ανεφερα και πριν Ομιλος Αλτεκ δεν ειναι και τοσο μικρος. http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=281

*Μην κανετε γρήγορες κινήσεις και μην παρασύρεστε από κινδυνολόγους.*  :No no:

----------


## odys2008

Ε συγνώμη τώρα δηλαδή. Τι βιαστικά? 2 εβδομάδες και βάλε είναι με ταχύτητες pstn, και η εταιρία τους έχει γραμμένους εκεί που δεν πιάνει το μελάνι. Καμιά ανακοίνωση.

Πόσο να περιμένουν δηλαδή, και τι εμπιστοσύνη να της δείξουν μετά? 
Δεν είναι 1-2 μέρες. Είναι 2 εβδομάδες!

----------


## Kanibalos

Απο την πεμπτη πηγα Connex και βρηκα την υγεια μου μετα απο ταλαιπωρια(Αφρους εβγαλα με την Ψευδο-PSTN Που μου εδινε η ALTEC....Σημερα ελειπα ολη μερα δουλεια,ερχομαι πριν απο λιγο και μου λεει ο πατερας μου οτι πηραν απο ALTEC να ζητησουν τον λογο που διεκοψα την συνδεση με υφακι θιγμενο και καλα και αρχισε να λεει τις μακακιες του οτι δεν ηταν σωστο ετσι με την εξουσιοδοτηση στον ΟΤΕ κτλ.....ΕΛΕΟΣ,μας γιναν ναα τα @@ τοσες μερες και περνουν να κανουν και <<κυρηγμα>> για την διακοπη???.Επλιζω αυριο να με πετυχουν σπιτι αν ξαναπαρουν,να τους στολισω.....

ΥΓ----->Κερατας και δαρμενος!!!!,Sorry δεν θα παρω....

----------


## nnn

> *Μην κανετε γρήγορες κινήσεις και μην παρασύρεστε από κινδυνολόγους.*


Η κινδυνολογία για εσάς ποιά είναι ?
Ο χρήστης της υπηρεσίας της Altec έχει πληρώσει και θέλει να την λαμβάνει.
Λογικό είναι λοιπόν να ψάχνει να βρει τρόπους αποδέσμευσης και όχι να περιμένει στο διηνεκές την Altec και όποια Altec να τακτοποιήσει τα χρωστούμενα.

----------


## valsam

Εμενα απ'τα λιγα που διαβασα στις κυριακατικες εφημεριδες εκεινο που μου την σπαει στην altec(Aθανασουλη) ειναι οτι παρολου που ειναι σ'αυτην την θεση θελει να την πουλεισει αλλα κανει και τον δυσκολο δηλ΄θελει να βγαλει κι'απο πανω !!!!!
Δωστην τσαμπα ρε ανθρωπε μου μονο με την υπωχρεωση να καλυψουν τα χρεη και τελειωσαμε!!!!!!!!!
Πωσα ειναι ρε παιδια  11 μηρια στον Οτε ?
Αλλα οταν  ο ανθρωπος εβγαλε 64 δις μονο απο το χρηματηστηριο και δεν δινει τα λεφτα για να ξεχρεωσει και δεν τον χωνουν μεσα αλλα βαζουν κατι φτωχαδακια που δεν εχουν να πληρωσουν κλησεις τροχαιας τι περιμενεται!
ΒΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ Edit: [ ήρεμα ]

----------


## citizen78

> Σίγουρα υπαρχουν πολλά κενα πισω από την κινηση του ΟΤΕ. Πιστευω ότι ηθελε να αποτρεψει μια πιθανη συγχώνευση της Altec Telecoms με καποια νεα ανερχομενη δυναμη στο συγκεκριμενο χωρο π.χ Cyta, ή ακομη και Marfin .


Ναι , θα του πέφταν βαρος τα 10+ εκατομμύρια που θα εισεπρατε από τη "συγχωνευμένη" και σου λεει που να τα μετράμε .... ας χαλάσουμε το deal 




> Οι πραξεις παντος του ΟΤΕ να κυναγα και να παραπληροφορεί τοσο επιμονα πελατες της Altec, δείχνουν ότι κατι κρύβεται..... 
> *Μην κανετε γρήγορες κινήσεις και μην παρασύρεστε από κινδυνολόγους.*


Οταν ο αντιπαλός σου ή ανταγωνιστής σου ή εχθρός σου παραπληροφορει ή κινδυνολογει βγαινεις εσύ λες την αλήθεια και πληροφορεις υπευθυνα. 
.... ποτε ακριβώς το έκανε αυτό η Altec ????
... μηπως με τα "απο αυριο θα λυθει το πρόβλημα" ή τα "αποκαθισταται σταδιακά" ...

----------


## gogos888

> Αλλα οταν  ο ανθρωπος εβγαλε 64 δις μονο απο το χρηματηστηριο και δεν δινει τα λεφτα για να ξεχρεωσει και δεν τον χωνουν μεσα αλλα βαζουν κατι φτωχαδακια που δεν εχουν να πληρωσουν κλησεις τροχαιας τι περιμενεται!
> ΒΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ Edit: [ ήρεμα ]


64 δισ. δρχ.  :Shocked:  :Scared: 
Και που πήγαν τόσα λευτά;

----------


## Producer

Off Topic





> 64 δισ. δρχ. 
> Και που πήγαν τόσα λευτά;


Έλα ντέ... http://www.protothema.gr/content.php?id=14353  :Smile:

----------


## golity

> Απο την πεμπτη πηγα Connex και βρηκα την υγεια μου μετα απο ταλαιπωρια(Αφρους εβγαλα με την Ψευδο-PSTN Που μου εδινε η ALTEC....Σημερα ελειπα ολη μερα δουλεια,ερχομαι πριν απο λιγο και μου λεει ο πατερας μου οτι πηραν απο ALTEC να ζητησουν τον λογο που διεκοψα την συνδεση με υφακι θιγμενο και καλα και αρχισε να λεει τις μακακιες του οτι δεν ηταν σωστο ετσι με την εξουσιοδοτηση στον ΟΤΕ κτλ.....ΕΛΕΟΣ,μας γιναν ναα τα @@ τοσες μερες και περνουν να κανουν και <<κυρηγμα>> για την διακοπη???.Επλιζω αυριο να με πετυχουν σπιτι αν ξαναπαρουν,να τους στολισω.....
> 
> ΥΓ----->Κερατας και δαρμενος!!!!,Sorry δεν θα παρω....


Από την μια έχουμε τον ΟΤΕ να παίρνει τηλ. πελάτες της Altec και από την άλλη την Altec να παίρνει για να σε κάνει ντά που άλλαξες πάροχο...

να περιμένω και εγώ τηλ. από την Altec να με μαλώσει;  :Razz:

----------


## app

Η εταιρία (Altec Telecoms) έχει πέσει στα βαθιά και πάει όπου την πάει το κύμα...
Σοβαρή ενημέρωση δεν υπάρχει, στα fax και στα mail δεν απαντάνε, καταγγελίες γίνονται και δεν τις προωθούν, τι να λέμε τώρα...
Δεν είναι εικόνα επιχείρησης που μπορεί να έχει απαιτήσεις από τους πελάτες της.
18 μέρες συμπληρώνονται σήμερα χωρίς υπηρεσίες.
Πλέον το πιο πιθανό σενάριο που φάινεται να πάιζει είναι να περάσει τους πελάτης της σε άλλο πάροχο, σιγά σιγά, εισπράτοντας κάποια προμήθεια, για να κλείσει κάποιες τρύπες. 
Η τελευταία ανακοίνωση του ομίλου είναι αποκαλυπτική των προθέσεων. Μιλάει απαξιωτικά για τη θυγατρική και τη θεωρεί βαρίδιο. Αν είναι να σωθεί ο όμιλος, θα κλέισει η πηγή της αιμοραγίας...

----------


## sexrazat

> Απο την πεμπτη πηγα Connex και βρηκα την υγεια μου μετα απο ταλαιπωρια(Αφρους εβγαλα με την Ψευδο-PSTN Που μου εδινε η ALTEC....Σημερα ελειπα ολη μερα δουλεια,ερχομαι πριν απο λιγο και μου λεει ο πατερας μου οτι πηραν απο ALTEC να ζητησουν τον λογο που διεκοψα την συνδεση με υφακι θιγμενο και καλα και αρχισε να λεει τις μακακιες του οτι δεν ηταν σωστο ετσι με την εξουσιοδοτηση στον ΟΤΕ κτλ.....ΕΛΕΟΣ,μας γιναν ναα τα @@ τοσες μερες και περνουν να κανουν και <<κυρηγμα>> για την διακοπη???.Επλιζω αυριο να με πετυχουν σπιτι αν ξαναπαρουν,να τους στολισω.....
> 
> ΥΓ----->Κερατας και δαρμενος!!!!,Sorry δεν θα παρω....


Το να σε πήραν από την Altec με την σημερινή κατάσταση της εταιρείας όπου όλοι τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν, χλωμό το κόβω. Το να σε πήραν από άλλη εταιρεία που προσπαθεί να εκμεταλλευτεί το πελατολόγιο της Altec και να ξεκίνησαν λέγοντας στον πατέρα σου ότι παίρνουν από την Altec για να καταλήξεις στη δική τους εταιρεία μοιάζει πολύ πιο πιθανό.

----------


## tedd

Ρε παιδια τι γίνεται με τις ταχύτητες κάθε μέρα απο το κακό στο χειροτερο πάνε οι δικές μου, δυσκολευομαι να ανοίξω σελίδα, ακόμα του adslgr που ο server του ειναι στην Ελλάδα. 

Ο κόσμος (της Αλτεκ) φευγει αβέρτα (λέτε, λένε) αλλά ουτε μια βέλτιωση έστω και 2-3kb. :Twisted Evil:  :Very angry:

----------


## odys2008

Off Topic





> , ακόμα του adslgr που ο server του ειναι στην Ελλάδα.


Πληροφοριακά ο σέρβερ είναι στην Αμερική νομίζω. Πάντως σίγουρα δεν είναι Ελλάδα

----------


## sexrazat

> Σίγουρα υπαρχουν πολλά κενα πισω από την κινηση του ΟΤΕ. Πιστευω ότι ηθελε να αποτρεψει μια πιθανη συγχώνευση της Altec Telecoms με καποια νεα ανερχομενη δυναμη στο συγκεκριμενο χωρο π.χ Cyta, ή ακομη και Marfin . Οι πραξεις παντος του ΟΤΕ να κυναγα και να παραπληροφορεί τοσο επιμονα πελατες της Altec, δείχνουν ότι κατι κρύβεται. Το κακο ειναι οτι τα εχει κατεφερει καλα μιας και πολοι πεφτουν στην παγιδα του και φευγουν απο την ΑLTEC κατα την γνωμη μου βιαστικα. Τελός οπως ανεφερα και πριν Ομιλος Αλτεκ δεν ειναι και τοσο μικρος. http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=281
> 
> *Μην κανετε γρήγορες κινήσεις και μην παρασύρεστε από κινδυνολόγους.*


Η απλούστερη και λογικότερη πιθανότητα να θέλει κάποια εταιρεία απλά να εισπράξει τα χρωστούμενα και να διασφαλίσει τα συμφέροντά της από την συνεχή διόγκωση αυτών (αισίως έχουν φτάσει 21 εκατ. ευρώ και κάθε μήνα προστίθενται άλλα 400 χιλιάρικα) απλά δεν περνάει καν από το μυαλό μας. 

Ως συνήθως τα πάντα είναι προϊόν μιας σκοτεινής συνωμοσίας όπου θύτης και θύμα εναλλάσσουν ρόλους ανάλογα με το τι μας εξυπηρετεί.

ΥΣ Το 134 έχει τόσο πολύ εισερχόμενη κίνηση από συνδρομητές της Altec που ζητάει προσωπικό και από άλλα τμήματα

----------


## SfH

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πληροφοριακά ο σέρβερ είναι στην Αμερική νομίζω. Πάντως σίγουρα δεν είναι Ελλάδα




Off Topic


		Colombus, Ohio, αν εμπιστευτούμε το trace.

----------


## valsam

> 64 δισ. δρχ. 
> Και που πήγαν τόσα λευτά;


64 ΔΙΣ ειναι περιπου 190 εκατομυρια ευρω και δεν εχει 10,6 που χρωσταει στον ΟΤΕ ??????
Ρε δεν τους δινω τον εξοπλισμο του i-call πισω (που ειχα κανει διακοπη και με πηραν τηλ. απο την κουριερ να το δοσω πισω) που να μου φερουν εισαγγελεα στο σπιτη!

----------


## konenas

> Το να σε πήραν από την Altec με την σημερινή κατάσταση της εταιρείας όπου όλοι τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν, χλωμό το κόβω. Το να σε πήραν από άλλη εταιρεία που προσπαθεί να εκμεταλλευτεί το πελατολόγιο της Altec και να ξεκίνησαν λέγοντας στον πατέρα σου ότι παίρνουν από την Altec για να καταλήξεις στη δική τους εταιρεία μοιάζει πολύ πιο πιθανό.


Θεωρίες συνωμοσίας άρχισαν ήδη.

Αλλά αφού περιμένουμε ανακοίνωση από επίσημα χείλη και αυτοί μας έχουν γραμμένους ...

Μπορεί ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ. να μας συμπεριφέρθηκε άσχημα κλείνοντας τις κάνουλες, μπορεί η ΕΕΤΤ να έκανε στραβά μάτια και να μην μας ειδοποίησε, αλλά η ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν πληρώνει και εμείς δεν έχουμε.

Καλό είναι να βοηθάμε τους εναλλακτικούς για να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός, αλλά και εκείνοι πρέπει να ακολουθούν κάποιος δεοντολογικούς και άλλους κανόνες.

Βασικοί κανόνες: Παρέχεις υπηρεσίες που οι άλλοι πλήρωσαν και δεν αφήνεις 20 μέρες απληροφόρητους τους πελάτες σου όταν κάνεις μια «βλακεία».

Μετά τόσο καιρό, *αξίζει να μποϊκοτάρουμε όλες τις εταιρίες του Αθανασούλη.*
Μόνο έτσι θα καταλάβει.

----------


## gkosto

> Θεωρίες συνωμοσίας άρχισαν ήδη.
> 
> Αλλά αφού περιμένουμε ανακοίνωση από επίσημα χείλη και αυτοί μας έχουν γραμμένους ...
> 
> Μπορεί ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ. να μας συμπεριφέρθηκε άσχημα κλείνοντας τις κάνουλες, μπορεί η ΕΕΤΤ να έκανε στραβά μάτια και να μην μας ειδοποίησε, αλλά η ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν πληρώνει και εμείς δεν έχουμε.
> 
> Καλό είναι να βοηθάμε τους εναλλακτικούς για να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός, αλλά και εκείνοι πρέπει να ακολουθούν κάποιος δεοντολογικούς και άλλους κανόνες.
> 
> Βασικοί κανόνες: Παρέχεις υπηρεσίες που οι άλλοι πλήρωσαν και δεν αφήνεις 20 μέρες απληροφόρητους τους πελάτες σου όταν κάνεις μια «βλακεία».
> ...


ειναι ισως απο τις καλυτερες αποψεις που εχω διαβασει για αυτο το θεμα .
ειναι ανοητο να μην ανακοινωνουν τιποτε και να μην λενε σε τοσο κοσμο τι θα γινει , οταν βουηζει πραγματικα η αγορα για διαφορα σεναρια με hol, vodafone και οτι θες αλλο να ακουσεις

----------


## paravoid

> Οργ.Τ.Ελ.


Γιατί ακριβώς το κάνεις αυτό;
Γράφεις περισσότερα γράμματα, είναι δυσκολότερα αναγνωρίσιμο από τον αναγνώστη, δυσκολεύει το search ενώ νομίζω πως και επίσημα τείνει να καταργηθεί για πολλούς λόγους.

----------


## stl04

> Θεωρίες συνωμοσίας άρχισαν ήδη.
> 
> Αλλά αφού περιμένουμε ανακοίνωση από επίσημα χείλη και αυτοί μας έχουν γραμμένους ...
> 
> Μπορεί ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ. να μας συμπεριφέρθηκε άσχημα κλείνοντας τις κάνουλες, μπορεί η ΕΕΤΤ να έκανε στραβά μάτια και να μην μας ειδοποίησε, αλλά η ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν πληρώνει και εμείς δεν έχουμε.
> 
> Καλό είναι να βοηθάμε τους εναλλακτικούς για να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός, αλλά και εκείνοι πρέπει να ακολουθούν κάποιος δεοντολογικούς και άλλους κανόνες.
> 
> Βασικοί κανόνες: Παρέχεις υπηρεσίες που οι άλλοι πλήρωσαν και δεν αφήνεις 20 μέρες απληροφόρητους τους πελάτες σου όταν κάνεις μια «βλακεία».
> ...


Το να μποϊκοταρεις, δεν το θεωρω ευκολο (εκτος εάν εχεις καποια Τραπεζα  :Laughing:  ), αφου το  Software της ALTEC είναι αρκετό δυνατό και εχει μάλιστα αρκετα πολύ μεγάλους πελάτες, που δεν τους ενδιαφερει καν το θεμα της Telecom.  Η μητρική τουλαχιστον στο θεμα αναπτυξης λογισμικου είναι μια από τις καλυτερες του χωρου και αφηνει την ανταγωνίστρια Delta Singular αρκετα πισω. Επσιης σε αρκετους διαγωνισμους (π.χ Τραπεζες , Υπηρεσιες Στρατου, Μεγαλες εταιρειες τροφιμων (π.χ ΦΑΓΕ, ΔΕΛΤΑ), Υπουργια , κ.τ.λ) εχει καταφερει να παρει το εργο.. Για το λογο αυτο θελω να μην υπερβαλουν καποιοι εδω οτι η εταιρεια θα κλισει επειδη καποιος δεν μπορει να κατεβασει ενα MP3 απο το Rapidshare. Σιγουρα ριχνει ολο το βαρος στο "Συσευξις" που την καιει περισσοτερο και απο οτι γνωριζουμε δουλευει κανονικα χωρις προβληματα. Τελος οταν μια εταιρεια κατεβενει  σε διαγωνισμο ειναι αναγκασμενη να παρουσιασει ολα τα οικονομικα στοιχεια - κερδη της προκειμενου να ειναι σιγουρος ο Πελατης οτι αυριο δεν θα κλησει. Λετε οι συγκεκριμενοι πελατες να γνωριζαν οτι η κατασταση της εταιρειας ειναι αυτη που παρουσιαζουν εδω μερικοι σημερα και να προχωρούσαν σε συμφωνια με την ΑΛΤΕΚ ? Για τον λογο αυτο θα ηθελα να ειμαστε ποιο προσεκτικοι σχετικα με το λουκετο της εταιρειας και να μην κινδυνολογούμε. Καλος ή κακος μια εταιρεια και ειδικά ενας ομιλος δεν κλινει τοσο ευκολα.

----------


## jethink

Καλημερα και απο μενα.
Εγω παντως επειδει δεν ειδα φως οσων αφορα την altec,πηγα χθες και εκανα αιτηση στην forthnet.
Βαρεθηκα να περιμενω τι θα γινει αν θα γινει και πως θα γινει να πουληθει ή να πληρωσει.
Στον ΟΤΕ παντως δεν πηγαινω παλι και θα συμφωνισω με καποιους που λενε να μην ενισχυσουμε τον ΟΤΕ.
Καλυτερα σε οποιονδηποτε αλλο παροχο εκτος απο ΟΤΕ.
Παρολο που το internet ειναι μερος της δουλειας μου εχω την υπομονη να περιμενω 15-20 μερες την forthnet para να συδεθω στον ΟΤΕ σε 2 μερες.
Πως ειπε ο αλλος για τον ΟΤΕ....?  :Thinking:  ρε ΟΥΣΤ   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sexrazat

> Θεωρίες συνωμοσίας άρχισαν ήδη.
> 
> Αλλά αφού περιμένουμε ανακοίνωση από επίσημα χείλη και αυτοί μας έχουν γραμμένους ...
> 
> Μπορεί ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ. να μας συμπεριφέρθηκε άσχημα κλείνοντας τις κάνουλες, μπορεί η ΕΕΤΤ να έκανε στραβά μάτια και να μην μας ειδοποίησε, αλλά η ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν πληρώνει και εμείς δεν έχουμε.
> 
> Καλό είναι να βοηθάμε τους εναλλακτικούς για να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός, αλλά και εκείνοι πρέπει να ακολουθούν κάποιος δεοντολογικούς και άλλους κανόνες.
> 
> Βασικοί κανόνες: Παρέχεις υπηρεσίες που οι άλλοι πλήρωσαν και δεν αφήνεις 20 μέρες απληροφόρητους τους πελάτες σου όταν κάνεις μια «βλακεία».
> ...


Δεν μπορώ να φαντασθώ την Altec που υπολειτουργεί και χάνει πάνω από 1000 πελάτες καθημερινά να απασχολεί κόσμο για win back. 

Αντίθετα μπορώ να φαντασθώ κάποιον από την Altec να έχει τραβήξει από το wcrm τις αιτήσεις συνδρομητών που περνάει ο ΟΤΕ και να τις έχει κάνει πάσα σε τρίτη εταιρεία η οποία και καλεί τους συνδρομητές λέγοντας ότι παίρνει από την Altec. Γιατί πως αλλιώς θα δικαιολογήσει ότι βλέπει την αίτηση του συνδρομητή για κατάργηση του adsl από την Altec;

----------


## Vassilis91

Εγώ θα παραμείνω και αυτήν την βδομάδα στην Altec μπας και γίνει τίποτα που δν τον βλέπω.Αλλιώς από την άλλη βδομάδα hol

----------


## konenas

> Το να μποϊκοταρεις, δεν το θεωρω ευκολο (εκτος εάν εχεις καποια Τραπεζα  ), ...  Για τον λογο αυτο θα ηθελα να ειμαστε ποιο προσεκτικοι σχετικα με το λουκετο της εταιρειας και να μην κινδυνολογούμε. Καλος ή κακος μια εταιρεια και ειδικά ενας ομιλος δεν κλινει τοσο ευκολα.


Χρειάζεσαι τράπεζα για να μην ξαν' αγοράσεις από microland;
Είπα εγώ λουκέτο;
Κλείνει; Όχι από μποϊκοτάζ. Ζορίζεται όμως;

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα εχει πλακα ακομη κι εγω καποτε ημουν πελατης τους...εμμεσα!
Το πρωτο pc του γιου μου ηταν απ την Microland...
Εαν δεν ηταν μονοδρομος η χρηση του, δεν θα ειχαμε ξαναπαρει κομπιουτερ *ποτε*.
Εμπειρια αφανταστα πιο οδυνηρη απ αυτην που αντιμετωπιζουν τωρα
οι πελατες της Altec Telecoms!!! :Twisted Evil: 

Οσο γι αυτο που γραφτηκε περι του ποσο μεγαλος ειναι ο ομιλος
μαλλον μεγαλες/απατες ειναι οι τσεπες των ιδιοκτητων του.
Θυμηθειτε ποσες εταιριες πασιγνωστα/brandnames εκλεισαν τις δεκαετιες 80-90
ηγετιδες στον τομεα τους και οχι 5οι τροχοι εεε;;;

----------


## anon

είμαι πελάτης ΑΛΤΕΚ ( η εταιρία μου), ΑΤλαντίς, και παρόλο που είναι μεγάλη εταιρία, τα οικονομικά ειναι πολύ χάλια, και εαν φορτωθεί τις ζημιές της θυγατρικής τότε σίγουρα θα επηρεάσει και την μητρική. Υπόψιν ότι χρωστά περίπου 30 εκατομύρια ευρώ η Τελεκομς, και άλλα τόσα η θυγατρική στην Ουγγαρία! Ο λόγος που δεν δίνει την Τελεκομς βασικά πρέπει να είναι αυτος. Ο Αθανασούλης δεν θέλει να φορτώσεις με ζημίες την μητρική (τζίρος για το 2008 πρώτο εξάμηνο μόνο 44 εκατομύρια ευρώ έναντι 67 πέρυσι), γιατί θα κλείσει με μεγάλες ζημιές φέτος ο όμιλος και θα επηρεάσει δραματικά την πιστωληπτική της ικανότητα. Στο σημείο αυτό, ένα κλικ και σε πιάνει η κατρακύλα. Απο την άλλη, γιατί κάποιος να δώσει 12+28=40 + κάτι ψιλά, 50 εκατομύρια ευρώ μόνο υποχρεώσεις (χώρια τον αέρα). Με τόσα λεφτά κάνεις δική σου εταιρία, αλά Αλτεκ Τελεκομς! Γιαυτό δεν πουλιέται... Ο αέρας της εταιρίας ειναι οι συνδρομητές, και το όνομα, και τα δυο πλέον δεν είναι στην καλύτερη στιγμή τους.

Μην ξεχνάμε την Πουλιάδες και Συνεργάτες, την Datamedia, και άλλες εταιρίες στον χώρο της πληροφορικής, μεγάλες και κραταιές, και με ένα κλικ, βρέθηκαν στα αζήτητα. Θέλει προσοχή, και δυστυχώς πολλές φορές η γιγάντωση φαίρνει πολλούς χαρτογιακάδες συμβουλάτορες, με 20 τετρ μέτρα πτυχία, χωρίς αντίκρυσμα, που θαβουν εταιρίες. Η' άνθρωποι καθόλα ικανοί, πχ με μεγάλη εμπειρια στα πετρέλαια, και τους φαίρνεις διευθυνταδες σε άλλης φύσεως δουλειά πχ πληροφορική (το παράδειγμα παλαιό, πραγματικό και επίκαιρο), και με τις αποφάσεις τους κάνουν τόση ζημιά, όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι....

----------


## tedd

Off Topic





> ακόμα του adslgr που ο server του ειναι στην Ελλάδα.





> Πληροφοριακά ο σέρβερ είναι στην Αμερική νομίζω. Πάντως σίγουρα δεν είναι Ελλάδα





> Colombus, Ohio, αν εμπιστευτούμε το trace.


Ναιαι!! είχα την εντύπωση οτι ειναι Ελλαδα, έχω εγκατεστημένο στο firefox ενα addon το flagfox που σου δειχνει με σημαιάκι την τοποθεσία του server. 

Για το adslgr μου έβγαζε την Ελληνική.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10111
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26216
*Για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες εντος* ... :Wink:

----------


## thourios

Μόλις την έκανα για connex πράγμα που δεν ήθελα να κάνω. Μετά από 6 μήνες είδωμεν.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## tsek0s

πριν λιγο με πηραν τηλ απο την altec και με ρωτισαν αν εχω κανενα παραπονο και μετα μου ειπαν πως αυριο θα ειναι ενταξει ι γραμμη μου...

----------


## manoulamou

Τι εγινε,  την πουλησαν ηδη σε αλλον;
 :What..?:

----------


## leouliss

εγω πηρα τηλ σημερα για διακοπη και μου κλεισανε το τηλεφωνο στα μουτρα το πιστευεται αυτο??

----------


## stl04

> πριν λιγο με πηραν τηλ απο την altec και με ρωτισαν αν εχω κανενα παραπονο και μετα μου ειπαν πως αυριο θα ειναι ενταξει ι γραμμη μου...


Αυτο που λες ειναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ σημαντικο. Εισαι σιγουρος γιαυτο που λες ?

----------


## leouliss

πριν απο λιγο και παιρνουν τηλ σε μεμονομενα ατομα απο την αλτεψ και λενε σε 10 μερες θα ειναι ετοιμο μετα απο 1 μηνα το πιστευεται

----------


## manoulamou

Το πιστευουμε αλλα δεν τους πιστευουμε, πειραζει; :Thumb down: 

Σημασια εχει τι λενε απ το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο της Altec
ή τι πραγματικα θα γινει με τους συνδρομητες τους
οσοι απομειναν να περιμενουν υπομονετικα μπας και;;;
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leouliss

να περιμενω τι??εμενα προσωπικα οθτε ενα τηλ αντιθετωσ εχω χαλασει ενα παγιο σε τηλ ελεοσ

........Auto merged post: leouliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

πριν λιγο πηρα τηλ και μου ειπανε απο μερα σε μερα ειναι αυτη απαντηση?? πεσ τε μου να ξερω

----------


## papail

> να περιμενω τι??εμενα προσωπικα οθτε ενα τηλ αντιθετωσ εχω χαλασει ενα παγιο σε τηλ ελεοσ
> 
> ........Auto merged post: leouliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> πριν λιγο πηρα τηλ και μου ειπανε απο μερα σε μερα ειναι αυτη απαντηση?? πεσ τε μου να ξερω


Οι *σοβαρές* απαντήσεις 
δίνονται με *ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ* τρόπο , μέσω Δ.Τ. από την Εταιρεία
όλα τα άλλα είναι  το λιγότερο κωμικά αν όχι τραγικά.

----------


## cos_mor

> να περιμενω τι??εμενα προσωπικα οθτε ενα τηλ αντιθετωσ εχω χαλασει ενα παγιο σε τηλ ελεοσ
> 
> ........Auto merged post: leouliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> πριν λιγο πηρα τηλ και μου ειπανε απο μερα σε μερα ειναι αυτη απαντηση?? πεσ τε μου να ξερω



Εχω τον ιδιο ISP!!!     :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Αν θέλεις στείλε καταγγελία     :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry: 

Όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα το τελευταίο διάστημα με Altec (19-08-08)

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...0&postcount=18

----------


## stl04

> Οι *σοβαρές* απαντήσεις 
> δίνονται με *ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ* τρόπο , μέσω Δ.Τ. από την Εταιρεία
> όλα τα άλλα είναι  το λιγότερο κωμικά αν όχι τραγικά.



*Τραγικό* και *κωμικό* σίγουρα είναι το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που παραπληροφορεί τον κοσμο ότι η Αλτεκ εχει κλίσει, χωρις να υπαρχει ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ανακοινωση μεσω Δ.Τ. Αρκετοι κυνδινολογοι ομως απο εδω πανικοβαλουν τον κοσμο ο οποιος πηγαίνει στον ΟΤΕ και ενισχύει τους μονοπωλιακούς σκοπους του.

Σχετικά με τα τηλεφωνηματα της Αλτεκ ειναι οντος γεγονος και προσωπικα πιστευω οτι οδηγουμαστε επιτελους σε λυση του προβληματος.

----------


## kanenas3

> πριν λιγο με πηραν τηλ απο την altec και με ρωτισαν αν εχω κανενα παραπονο και μετα μου ειπαν πως αυριο θα ειναι ενταξει ι γραμμη μου...


Ρε μήπως σε μετέφεραν σε άλλη εταιρία και δε στο είπανε...;  :Razz:

----------


## makisathanos

> *Τραγικό* και *κωμικό* σίγουρα είναι το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που παραπληροφορεί τον κοσμο ότι η Αλτεκ εχει κλίσει, χωρις να υπαρχει ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ανακοινωση μεσω Δ.Τ. Αρκετοι κυνδινολογοι ομως απο εδω πανικοβαλουν τον κοσμο ο οποιος πηγαίνει στον ΟΤΕ και ενισχύει τους μονοπωλιακούς σκοπους του.
> 
> Σχετικά με τα τηλεφωνηματα της Αλτεκ ειναι οντος γεγονος και προσωπικα πιστευω οτι οδηγουμαστε επιτελους σε λυση του προβληματος.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Νάσαι καλά, με έκανες και γέλασα.

----------


## stl04

> Ρε μήπως σε μετέφεραν σε άλλη εταιρία και δε στο είπανε...;


Με τον ενα ή αλλο τροπο την Παρασκευη φενεται οτι θεμα θα θεωρείτε ας ελπισουμε ληξαν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## papail

> *Τραγικό* και *κωμικό* σίγουρα είναι το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ που παραπληροφορεί τον κοσμο ότι η Αλτεκ εχει κλίσει, χωρις να υπαρχει ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ανακοινωση μεσω Δ.Τ. Αρκετοι κυνδινολογοι ομως απο εδω πανικοβαλουν τον κοσμο ο οποιος πηγαίνει στον ΟΤΕ και ενισχύει τους μονοπωλιακούς σκοπους του.
> 
> Σχετικά με τα τηλεφωνηματα της Αλτεκ ειναι οντος γεγονος και προσωπικα πιστευω οτι οδηγουμαστε επιτελους σε λυση του προβληματος.


Αφού    παραΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙ  ο κακός ΟΤΕ    για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι με την ALTEC 
γιατί δεν        ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙ η ίδια Η ΑΛΤΕC για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι με την ALTEC με ένα επίσημο Δ.Τ. τόσες μέρες τώρα;

----------


## Papados

> Αφού    παραΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙ  ο κακός ΟΤΕ    για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι με την ALTEC 
> γιατί δεν        ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙ η ίδια Η ΑΛΤΕC για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι με την ALTEC με ένα επίσημο Δ.Τ. τόσες μέρες τώρα;


Γιατί ακόμα ουτε η Αλτεκ δεν ξέρει τι θα γίνει με την πάρτη της.
Αν το ήξερε θα εβγαζε κατι δελτία τύπου σαν αφίσες :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

> Αφού    παραΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙ  ο κακός ΟΤΕ    για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι με την ALTEC 
> γιατί δεν        ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙ η ίδια Η ΑΛΤΕC για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι με την ALTEC με ένα επίσημο Δ.Τ. τόσες μέρες τώρα;


Υπάρχει απλά και η πραγματικότητα και από ότι τουλάχιστον φαίνεται...μας κοροϊδεύουν και οι δυο...για τους λόγους του ο καθένας βέβαια.

----------


## konenas

> Με τον ενα ή αλλο τροπο την Παρασκευη φενεται οτι θεμα θα θεωρείτε ας ελπισουμε ληξαν


Αυτά περί Παρασκευής δεν τα πιστεύουμε πια. 
Από Παρασκευή σε Παρασκευή. Σαν μια χοντρή σε δίαιτα Δευτέρας.

Οι σωστοί ανακοινώνουν με ΔΤ, στον δικτυακό τους τόπο, στέλνουν μήνυμα και λένε τι θα γίνει. Μόνο για πωλήσεις το έχουν το ημέιλ μας;

Το ξαναγράφω και ας μην αρέσει σε μερικούς.
*Μποϊκοτάζ* χρειάζεται σε κάθε εταιρία του Αθανασούλη. 
Μην πληρώνετε τον λογαριασμό σας, στείλτε καταγγελία και πάρτε τηλέφωνο για παράπονα σε ΑΛΤΕΝΕΤ ΑΛΤΕΚ ΜΙΚΡΟΛΑΝΤ κλπ.

----------


## sexrazat

> πριν λιγο με πηραν τηλ απο την altec και με ρωτισαν αν εχω κανενα παραπονο και μετα μου ειπαν πως αυριο θα ειναι ενταξει ι γραμμη μου...


Αυτό μοιάζει λίγο με black χιούμορ. Όσους καλεί η Altec (?) το πιθανότερο είναι ότι τους καλεί 3η εταιρεία που έχει πρόσβαση στο πελατολόγιο της εταιρείας μάλλον από την ίδια την Altec.

Τώρα να σε καλεί μια εταιρεία υπό διάλυση που χάνει καθημερινά πάνω από 1000 πελάτες μόνο προς τον ΟΤΕ και ένα σωρό άλλους σε άλλες εταιρείες για να σε ρωτήσει αν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα το κόβω λίγο χλωμό.

----------


## jtsop

Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει το γεγονός ότι η ΗΟΛ πήρε το κομμάτι του Σύζευξις που ανήκε στην Άλτεκ;;;;

----------


## tsek0s

ναι ετσι μου ειπαν και μου ειπαν οτι ο οτε ελεγε ψεματα κτλπ και οτι η altec αθοωθηκε...

----------


## sdikr

> ναι ετσι μου ειπαν και μου ειπαν οτι ο οτε ελεγε ψεματα κτλπ και οτι η altec αθοωθηκε...


για να αθωωθεί κάποιος πρέπει πρώτα να δικαστεί,  κάτι τέτοιο δεν έγινε

----------


## gogos888

> Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει το γεγονός ότι η ΗΟΛ πήρε το κομμάτι του Σύζευξις που ανήκε στην Άλτεκ;;;;


Και τι σημαίνει αυτό; Αν όντως ισχύει;

----------


## konenas

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί τώρα η ΧΟΛ έχει ίδιες τιμές με την ΑΛΤΕΚ;

http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230390

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί τώρα η ΧΟΛ έχει ίδιες τιμές με την ΑΛΤΕΚ;
> 
> http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230390


Εδινε η αλτέκ τηλεφωνία με full llu;  :RTFM:

----------


## konenas

> Εδινε η αλτέκ τηλεφωνία με full llu;


Pyrro
llu όχι, τιμές ανάλογες ναι.
 :Laughing:

----------


## citizen78

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί τώρα η ΧΟΛ έχει ίδιες τιμές με την ΑΛΤΕΚ;
> 
> http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230390


"Βάλτε τώρα που γυρίζει" ...  :Laughing:

----------


## jtsop

> Και τι σημαίνει αυτό; Αν όντως ισχύει;


Κατά τη γνώμη μου σημαίνει ότι το λουκέτο έχει απόδοση 0.95.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Pyrro
> llu όχι, τιμές ανάλογες ναι.


Η altec έδινε 7+5 μήνες 24/1 για €120 χωρίς δέσμευση του πελάτη. 

Η HOL δίνει 7+5 μήνες 24/1 για €200 *με* δέσμευση του πελάτη (ρήτρα για €70 πριν το 12μηνο).


Αν "ανάλογες" εννοείς "περίπου τα διπλά" έχεις δίκιο  :Razz: 


Σκέψου τώρα και ότι η HOL έχει και μικρότερο κόστος από την ALTEC: όπου έχει δίκτυο, αντί €11 για ΑΡΥΣ χονδρική (+ΟΚΣΥΑ) δίνει €2 για shared (βέβαια με δικό της dslam + backhaul) και όπου δεν έχει, δίνει 4Mbit κερδίζοντας λίγα χρήματα από την ΑΡΥΣ και πολλά από την ΟΚΣΥΑ.

----------


## giev

Ένα πολύ ενημερωτικό άρθρο για τον "αυτοχειριάζοντα" κλάδο των τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα από την Καθημερινή.

... γιαυτό η επόμενη δουλειά μου θα είναι μακριά από τις τηλεπικοινωνίες!

----------


## Producer

> "Βάλτε τώρα που γυρίζει" ...




Off Topic


		Μιλάμε έσκασα στα γέλια!  :Laughing:   :One thumb up: 



Πάντως πάει για πάτο η μετοχή της μητρικής... Εάν πάει για εξαγορά... θα κάνει party όποιος την αγοράσει (σιγά μην βρει γαμπρό έτσι που τα έκανε όμως....)

----------


## 3lbereth

> Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει το γεγονός ότι η ΗΟΛ πήρε το κομμάτι του Σύζευξις που ανήκε στην Άλτεκ;;;;


Δε νομίζω οτι είναι τυχαίο, αλλά εμείς (ΥΠΕΣ) μάλλον έχουμε πρόβλημα με το "Σύζευξις". Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα τα τηλέφωνα απο 213-130xxxx δεν απαντούσαν. Έπρεπε να μας καλούν στις παλιές γραμμές του ΟΤΕ. Ούτε στην αναγνώριση κλήσεων έβγαιναν τα τηλέφωνά μας.

----------


## manoulamou

> Με τον ενα ή αλλο τροπο την Παρασκευη φενεται 
> οτι θεμα θα θεωρείτε ας ελπισουμε ληξαν


Μαλλον απο Δευτερα καθως τοτε αρχιζουν οι περισσοτερες Διαιτες! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Κατά τη γνώμη μου σημαίνει ότι το λουκέτο έχει απόδοση .95.


Απ το στομα μου το πηρες, ειναι σιγουρο πως δεν παιζεται 
η τυχη της Altec και των συνδρομητων της, σε καποιο Στοιχημα;;; :Twisted Evil:

----------


## pt3

Καλά μην τρελαθούμε η δικιά μας τύχη δεν είναι και τόσο συνδεδεμένη με αυτή της Αλτεκ  :Smile: 

Θα επιζήσουμε και με λίγο αργότερο νετ  :Smile:

----------


## konenas

4νετ όχι τόσο καλά
νετ1 με αλγονετ συνασπίζονται
λαννετ αλτεκ μεγάλα προβλήματα
χολ ψάχνεται
άλλοι έκλεισαν
ξέχασα κανένα;

Ποιος θα μείνει να προσφέρει ftth;

Απάντηση:

*Spoiler:*




			wind, vodafon, dt-ote
		



Άντε ζωή σε μας. Τους πελάτες.  :Death:

----------


## azyx

εμενα εφτυχος δεν ειχε γινει η ενεργοποιηση του βρωμερου πακετου ονοματι jetpack και πειρα τα φραγκα πισω απο τον εβγενεστατο υπαλληλο της μικρολαντ στη μ. μποτσαρη στη θεσσαλονικη!!!
Γεια σου Αλτεκ.... Τα λεγαμε!

Οσες φορες πειρα τηλ να μαθω τι γινετε με την ενεργοποιηση μου το κλησαν στα μουτρα τα Edit: [ ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ] της αλτεκ... βρε ουστ σε λεω.........

----------


## lifeof29

> Καλά μην τρελαθούμε η δικιά μας τύχη δεν είναι και τόσο συνδεδεμένη με αυτή της Αλτεκ 
> 
> Θα επιζήσουμε και με λίγο αργότερο νετ


δεν είναι μόνο η εκνευριστική αργή ταχύτητα τώρα κάνει και συχνές αποσυνδέσεις  :Evil:   :Thumb down:

----------


## app

Σήμερα τηλεφώνησαν από Αλτεκ. Επιβεβαίωσαν ότι διέκοψαν το i-call μου και έπαιζε πολύ ευγένεια. Τι να σου κάνουν και οι τηλεφωνητές...
Μόνοι τους (μίλησα με 2 άτομα), χωρίς να ρωτήσω, μου είπαν πως δεν βλεπουν φως στο άμεσο μέλλον.

----------


## Producer

Η κατρακύλα του αιώνα... και η διαπραγμάτευση των μετοχών συνεχίζεται...  :Worthy:   :ROFL: 

Ακόμη δε μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς όταν αρνήθηκε στις 25/08 να αναστείλει τη διαπραγμάτευση των μετοχών της μητρικής και της Microland...  :Smile:  Μιλάμε για τρελή σφαλιάρα... :Lock: 

Εδώ για ψίλου πήδημα αναστέλουν διαπραγμάτευση...  Εάν δε βαρέσει κανόνι, όλο και κάποιος θα τη αγοράσει κοψοχρονιά... (και μιλάω για τη μητρική/όμιλο, όχι για τη telecoms... αυτή είναι ήδη στα αζήτητα...).  Σημείωση: Η ονομαστική αξία της μετοχής της μητρικής είναι 0,44€!!!

Source 1: Στην κατηγορία χαμηλής διασποράς η Altec 
Source 2: Δελτίο Τύπου Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών 




> Στην Κατηγορία Χαμηλής Διασποράς, Εμπορευσιμότητας & Ειδικών Χαρακτηριστικών θα είναι διαπραγματεύσιμες από την ερχόμενη Πέμπτη, 11 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008, οι μετοχές της εταιρείας Altec, δεδομένου ότι κατά τη σημερινή συνεδρίαση η τιμή κλεισίματος των μετοχών της εταιρείας διαμορφώθηκε κάτω από το όριο των € 0,30.

----------


## satspo

δεν ξερω παιδια εγω βλεπω καθημερινα να μην μπορω να κανω τιποτα.msn για να μπει κανει κανα 5λεπτο,΄΄βαριες΄΄ σελιδες ανοιγει με το ζορι η θα με πεταξει και να μην μιλησω για downloading, το εχω ξεχασει εδω και 3εβδομαδες.οποτε τι να κανω?να περιμενω τι θα αποφασισουν αυτοι?κριμα.....

----------


## manoulamou

Αργει να ληξει η συμβαση/πακετο σου;
Γιατι δεν την ... κανεις κι εσυ για καμια Forthnet ή κανα Conn-X?
Παντως ωσπου να την αγορασει καποιος μετα την κατρακυλα
ακομη και της μαμας εταιριας, θα χουν φυγει ολοι οι πελατες!

----------


## leouliss

ρε μη πατε μακρυα ολο το πρωι προσπαθουσα να στειλω fax για διακοπη και δεν το εστελνε και τωρα που σχολασα πηρα τηλ και επιμενουν οτι δουλευει μαλλον μας δουλευουν οι κυριοι της αλτεκ ελεος πια τοση ξεφτιλα

........Auto merged post: leouliss πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και στο καπακι παιρνει και ο ποτε για connex re oust

----------


## dreamer25

Επειδη επροκειτο να φυγω απο την αλτεκ αν μεχρι την παρασκευη δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι δραματικα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποια ειναι  η καλυτερη οικονομικη προσφορα που υπαρχει τωρα για ιντερνετ.Ενδιαφερομαι μονο για adsl γιαυτο αγορασα και το jetpack αλλα αποδειχθηκε μουφα.Εριξα μια ματια και μπηκα στο σαιτ της forthnet και ειδα μια καλη προσφορα με 5Ε για τους πρωτους 6 μηνες αλλα με χαλασε οτι μετα ανεβαινει στα 20.Εγω μετα το εξαμηνο δηλ.δεν μπορω να την κανω?Θα πρεπει να φυγω και απο τον οτε για να να βαλω αυτο της forthnet?Πειτε μου αν ειναι η πιο καλη προσφορα αυτη η υπαρχει καποια αλλη καλυτερη στην αγορα...Για περισσοτερα http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10011424

----------


## manoulamou

ADSL 24mbps 5Ευρω/μηνα για 6 μηνες σε νέους συνδρομητές 
 :Wink:  Διεξοδικη συζητηση!


_Σημειώσεις:
   1.Οι παραπάνω τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 19%
   2. Η ταχύτητα έως 24Mbps (upload έως 1Mbps) προσφέρεται αποκλειστικά για τις περιοχές 
που καλύπτονται από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της εταιρίας. 
Δείτε τις περιοχές κάλυψης του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της Forthnet εδώ.
   3. Η υπηρεσία διατίθεται με ταχύτητα 4096Κ στις περιοχές που δεν είναι διαθέσιμο
 προσωρινά το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυo Forthnet, 
με αυτόματη αναβάθμιση έως 24Mbps (upload έως 1Mbps), χωρίς επιπλέον οικονομική επιβάρυνση_

----------


## gogos888

> Η κατρακύλα του αιώνα... και η διαπραγμάτευση των μετοχών συνεχίζεται...  
> 
> Ακόμη δε μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς όταν αρνήθηκε στις 25/08 να αναστείλει τη διαπραγμάτευση των μετοχών της μητρικής και της Microland...  Μιλάμε για τρελή σφαλιάρα...
> 
> Εδώ για ψίλου πήδημα αναστέλουν διαπραγμάτευση...  Εάν δε βαρέσει κανόνι, όλο και κάποιος θα τη αγοράσει κοψοχρονιά... (και μιλάω για τη μητρική/όμιλο, όχι για τη telecoms... αυτή είναι ήδη στα αζήτητα...).  Σημείωση: Η ονομαστική αξία της μετοχής της μητρικής είναι 0,44€!!!
> 
> Source 1: Στην κατηγορία χαμηλής διασποράς η Altec 
> Source 2: Δελτίο Τύπου Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών


Οι της Κυβέρνησης και οι επιχειρηματίες που την στηρίζουν και τους στηρίζει αποφάσισαν να ξεμπερδεύουν με τον Αθανασούλη. Κάποιος ή κάποιοι θέλουν να του φάνε τον όμιλο κοψοχρονιά.

----------


## Πύρρος

> 4Εριξα μια ματια και μπηκα στο σαιτ της forthnet και ειδα μια καλη προσφορα με 5Ε για τους πρωτους 6 μηνες αλλα με χαλασε οτι μετα ανεβαινει στα 20.Εγω μετα το εξαμηνο δηλ.δεν μπορω να την κανω?Θα πρεπει να φυγω και απο τον οτε για να να βαλω αυτο της forthnet?


Δεσμεύεσαι για 12 μήνες, τους πρώτους 6 με €5 και άλλους 6 με €20 (οπότε €12.5 μέσο όρο). Αν φύγεις πριν τους 12 μήνες σου χρεώνουν €70.

Η προσφορά δουλεύει για γραμμές ΟΤΕ με shared LLU (δηλαδή συνεχίζεις να πληρώνεις πάγιο ΟΤΕ, έχεις τηλεφωνία από τον ΟΤΕ και χρειάζεται να έχει κάλυψη η forthnet στο κέντρο σου).

----------


## 3lbereth

> Η κατρακύλα του αιώνα... και η διαπραγμάτευση των μετοχών συνεχίζεται...  
> Σημείωση: Η ονομαστική αξία της μετοχής της μητρικής είναι 0,44!!!


 :Thinking: Έχω στην άκρη 4000 ευρώ για τα γεράματά μου. Να πάω να κάνω μια προσφορά στον Αθανασούλη? Τόσο που έπεσε η μετοχή, πρέπει να φτάνουν να αγοράσω μια Altec.
Και υπόσχομαι double play με 5 ευρώ το μήνα και 5ετή δέσμευση σε όλα τα μέλη του adslgr! :Shifty:

----------


## dreamer25

[QUOTE=Πύρρος;2317489]Δεσμεύεσαι για 12 μήνες, τους πρώτους 6 με €5 και άλλους 6 με €20 (οπότε €12.5 μέσο όρο). Αν φύγεις πριν τους 12 μήνες σου χρεώνουν €70.

Η προσφορά δουλεύει για γραμμές ΟΤΕ με shared LLU (δηλαδή συνεχίζεις να πληρώνεις πάγιο ΟΤΕ, έχεις τηλεφωνία από τον ΟΤΕ και χρειάζεται να έχει κάλυψη η forthnet στο κέντρο σου).[/Q 
Ναι εχει εδω η περιοχη μου FORTHNET.Η συνδεση θα ειναι αμεση η θα περιμενω κανα μηνα?Λογικα αμεσα ε αφου παραμενω στον οτε πιστευω...

----------


## baskon

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=572188

ΑΠο αυριο η μετοχη της Αλτεκ βγαινει από πολλους δείκτες που συμμετειχε..
Οπως φαινεται το τέλος πλησιαζει,ή η εξαγορα των μετοχων της σε εξευτελιστική τιμή..Για να δουμε..

----------


## kanenas3

Το θέμα δεν είναι απλά να την αγοράσει κάποιος...με τα χρέη που έχει ή πρέπει να έχει πολύ καλό σχέδιο και μεγάλη επιφάνεια ή απλά τάσεις αυτοκτονίας!

----------


## valsam

Πριν 1 ωρα με πηραν και εμενα απο τον ΟΤΕ δηθεν να μου πουν για το Conn-x !
Την ρωταω  την κοπελα να μου απαντησει ειλικρινα αν γνωριζει ηδη πιανου πελατης ειμαι και μου απαντησε ναι ειστε της altec !!!!!
Οταν της ειπα οτι αυτο που κανετε δεν ειναι σωστο μου απαντησε οτι τους εχουν δωσει οδηγιες να μην πιεζουν τους πελατες της altec να αλλαξουν εταιρια αλλα να κανουν οτι δηθεν πηραν τυχαια τηλεφωνο για να με ενημερωσουν για της προσφορες του Conn-x !
Μου ειπε οτι αν αλλαξω σε Conn-x θα με εχουν δωσει καινουργια IP μεσα σε 24 ωρες εφωσον εχω ηδη γραμη adsl και την ρωτησα οτι εφωσον εχω ηδη γραμη adsl και παω αυριο και παρω το πακετο της forthnet (δεν εχουμε ιδιοκτιτο στη Περαια ) θα με συνδεσετε μεσα σε 24 ωρες και μου απαντησε "μαλλον οχι"!!!
ΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΟΤΕ !!!!!!!!

----------


## panoc

> Πριν 1 ωρα με πηραν και εμενα απο τον ΟΤΕ δηθεν να μου πουν για το Conn-x !
> Την ρωταω  την κοπελα να μου απαντησει ειλικρινα αν γνωριζει ηδη πιανου πελατης ειμαι και μου απαντησε ναι ειστε της altec !!!!!
> Οταν της ειπα οτι αυτο που κανετε δεν ειναι σωστο μου απαντησε οτι τους εχουν δωσει οδηγιες να μην πιεζουν τους πελατες της altec να αλλαξουν εταιρια αλλα να κανουν οτι δηθεν πηραν τυχαια τηλεφωνο για να με ενημερωσουν για της προσφορες του Conn-x !
> Μου ειπε οτι αν αλλαξω σε Conn-x θα με εχουν δωσει καινουργια IP μεσα σε 24 ωρες εφωσον εχω ηδη γραμη adsl και την ρωτησα οτι εφωσον εχω ηδη γραμη adsl και παω αυριο και παρω το πακετο της forthnet (δεν εχουμε ιδιοκτιτο στη Περαια ) θα με συνδεσετε μεσα σε 24 ωρες και μου απαντησε "μαλλον οχι"!!!
> ΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΟΤΕ !!!!!!!!


συγνωμη για τη δυσπιστια αλλα πολυ ουτοπικες (κατα του οτε) απαντησεις σου εδωσε...

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε παιδια μην τρελαινεστε, αυτα που τους λενε 
λενε και κανουν απ το οποιοδηποτε Τ/Κ...
Τωρα τα λοιπα περι αγανακτησης και αθεμιτου ανταγωνισμου
ή πρακτικων ανηθικων ειναι μια διαφορετικη συζητηση!
Εν μερει πελατες τους ειναι οι της Altec αφου εχουν ΑΡΥΣ.
Γι αυτο και η μεταφορα σε Conn-X γινεται αμεσα...

----------


## satspo

> Αργει να ληξει η συμβαση/πακετο σου;
> Γιατι δεν την ... κανεις κι εσυ για καμια Forthnet ή κανα Conn-X?
> Παντως ωσπου να την αγορασει καποιος μετα την κατρακυλα
> ακομη και της μαμας εταιριας, θα χουν φυγει ολοι οι πελατες!


 ειμαι αοριστου οποτε εννοειται οτι εχω κανει αιτηση για 2play!απλα ειμαι στην αναμονη τωρα.

----------


## xmperop1

> Οι της Κυβέρνησης και οι επιχειρηματίες που την στηρίζουν και τους στηρίζει αποφάσισαν να ξεμπερδεύουν με τον Αθανασούλη. Κάποιος ή κάποιοι θέλουν να του φάνε τον όμιλο κοψοχρονιά.


Εμ βέβαια αφού έφαγε  και εξανέμισε τον αγλέωρα από την χρηματαγορά!!!?????
Και η αγορά δεν ξεχνάει και τιμωρεί αν και δεν νομίζω να πάθει τίποτα ο Αθανασούλης εκτός του στραπατσαρισμένου του image.

----------


## abcd5

> Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει το γεγονός ότι η ΗΟΛ πήρε το κομμάτι του Σύζευξις που ανήκε στην Άλτεκ;;;;


Δεν νομίζω ότι μία σύμβαση με το Δημόσιο μπορεί να μεταβιβαστεί έτσι.

----------


## sexrazat

> Πριν 1 ωρα με πηραν και εμενα απο τον ΟΤΕ δηθεν να μου πουν για το Conn-x !
> Την ρωταω  την κοπελα να μου απαντησει ειλικρινα αν γνωριζει ηδη πιανου πελατης ειμαι και μου απαντησε ναι ειστε της altec !!!!!
> Οταν της ειπα οτι αυτο που κανετε δεν ειναι σωστο μου απαντησε οτι τους εχουν δωσει οδηγιες να μην πιεζουν τους πελατες της altec να αλλαξουν εταιρια αλλα να κανουν οτι δηθεν πηραν τυχαια τηλεφωνο για να με ενημερωσουν για της προσφορες του Conn-x !
> Μου ειπε οτι αν αλλαξω σε Conn-x θα με εχουν δωσει καινουργια IP μεσα σε 24 ωρες εφωσον εχω ηδη γραμη adsl και την ρωτησα οτι εφωσον εχω ηδη γραμη adsl και παω αυριο και παρω το πακετο της forthnet (δεν εχουμε ιδιοκτιτο στη Περαια ) θα με συνδεσετε μεσα σε 24 ωρες και μου απαντησε "μαλλον οχι"!!!
> ΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΟΤΕ !!!!!!!!


Πως να συνδέσει σε 24 ώρες φίλε μου αφού 1-2  βδομάδες θα κάνει η αίτηση να φτάσει από τη Forthnet στον ΟΤΕ; Τι σχέση έχει η ενεργοποίηση του Conn-X με την ενεργοποίηση ΑΡΥΣ ή Shared llu από άλλη εταιρεία; Ούτε με τον ίδιο τρόπο γίνεται, ούτε οι ίδιες προυποθέσεις χρειάζονται αφού στη 2η περίπτωση ανακατεύονται 3 εταιρείες κι όχι 2.

----------


## lewton

> 4νετ όχι τόσο καλά
> νετ1 με αλγονετ συνασπίζονται
> λαννετ αλτεκ μεγάλα προβλήματα
> χολ ψάχνεται
> άλλοι έκλεισαν
> ξέχασα κανένα;
> 
> Ποιος θα μείνει να προσφέρει ftth;


Να μη μείνει κανένας, στεναχώρια μας.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ναι εχει εδω η περιοχη μου FORTHNET.Η συνδεση θα ειναι αμεση η θα περιμενω κανα μηνα?Λογικα αμεσα ε αφου παραμενω στον οτε πιστευω...


Θα περιμένεις...

Ισως μπορέσεις να πείσεις τη forthnet να σου δώσει demo κωδικούς μέχρι να σε ενεργοποιήσουν. *ΑΝ* γίνει αυτό (πλέον η forthnet δεν πουλάει καν σκέτα accounts, οπότε ίσως δεν δίνει demo) θα μπορέσεις να ξεμπουκώσεις άμεσα για κάποιο καιρό μέχρι να λήξει το demo ή ο ΟΤΕ να βαρεθεί να σου έχει τσάμπα ΑΡΥΣ. Οπως και να έχει διαλέγοντας forthnet (ή όποιον άλλο εναλλακτικό) ρισκάρεις, από τη στιγμή που ο τωρινός σου ISP τραβάει ζόρια. 

Το conn-x είναι με διαφορά  γρηγορότερο στην ενεργοποίηση.

Μια άλλη επιλογή που έχεις είναι να δώσεις στον ΟΤΕ €42 για ενεργοποίηση και να πάρεις conn-x χωρίς δέσμευση (το κανονικό πακέτο έχει δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση + εξοπλισμό αλλά 6μηνη δέσμευση) άμεσα, και το άλλο πρωί να κάνεις αίτηση στον εναλλακτικό της επιλογής σου. Ετσι βέβαια χάνεις €42 + την αξία που θα είχε για σένα το wifi router του ΟΤΕ, αλλά ξεμπλέκεις ταχύτατα με την ALTEC και έχεις μια αξιόπιστη λύση μέχρι να σε συνδέσει ο εναλλακτικός.

----------


## lewton

> Πως να συνδέσει σε 24 ώρες φίλε μου αφού 1-2  βδομάδες θα κάνει η αίτηση να φτάσει από τη Forthnet στον ΟΤΕ; Τι σχέση έχει η ενεργοποίηση του Conn-X με την ενεργοποίηση ΑΡΥΣ ή Shared llu από άλλη εταιρεία; Ούτε με τον ίδιο τρόπο γίνεται, ούτε οι ίδιες προυποθέσεις χρειάζονται αφού στη 2η περίπτωση ανακατεύονται 3 εταιρείες κι όχι 2.


Άσε που τα καταστήματα Forthnet δεν έχουν δυνατότητα κατάθεσης της αίτησης στο σύστημα της εταιρίας και... τη στέλνουν με FAX.  :Crazy:

----------


## panoc

> Άσε που τα καταστήματα Forthnet δεν έχουν δυνατότητα κατάθεσης της αίτησης στο σύστημα της εταιρίας και... τη στέλνουν με FAX.


θελουν να φαινεται γνωριμη η διαδικασια στους δημόσιους υπαλληλους βρε...

----------


## stl04

> Οι της Κυβέρνησης και οι επιχειρηματίες που την στηρίζουν και τους στηρίζει αποφάσισαν να ξεμπερδεύουν με τον Αθανασούλη. Κάποιος ή κάποιοι θέλουν να του φάνε τον όμιλο κοψοχρονιά.


χαλαρωσε λιγο μεγαλε. Μεγαλη φαντασιας εχεις  :Smile:

----------


## gr8_kostas

Πριν λίγο δοκίμασα να μπω στην online παρακολούθηση του τηλεφωνικου μου λογαριασμού (και ενός ακόμα ατόμου) και δεν κάνει login.....Τετέλεσται άραγε ή η κατρακύλα συνεχίζεται ;

----------


## Producer

> Με τον ενα ή αλλο τροπο την Παρασκευη φενεται οτι θεμα θα θεωρείτε ας ελπισουμε ληξαν


^
.
.



> χαλαρωσε λιγο μεγαλε. Μεγαλη φαντασιας εχεις


ditto  :ROFL:

----------


## songless_bird

Εγω εκανα την αιτηση για adsl in a dox τη τριτη το πρωι. Αντε να δουμε σε ποσο χρονο θα εχω τους κωδικους της forthnet...Στην altec δεν μπορω να στειλω FAX γιατι το βγαζει κατειλημμένο συνεχεια...

----------


## citizen78

> Πριν 1 ωρα με πηραν και εμενα απο τον ΟΤΕ δηθεν να μου πουν για το Conn-x !
> Την ρωταω την κοπελα να μου απαντησει ειλικρινα αν γνωριζει ηδη πιανου πελατης ειμαι και μου απαντησε ναι ειστε της altec !!!!!
> Οταν της ειπα οτι αυτο που κανετε δεν ειναι σωστο μου απαντησε οτι τους εχουν δωσει οδηγιες να μην πιεζουν τους πελατες της altec να αλλαξουν εταιρια αλλα να κανουν οτι δηθεν πηραν τυχαια τηλεφωνο για να με ενημερωσουν για της προσφορες του Conn-x !
> Μου ειπε οτι αν αλλαξω σε Conn-x θα με εχουν δωσει καινουργια IP μεσα σε 24 ωρες εφωσον εχω ηδη γραμη adsl και την ρωτησα οτι εφωσον εχω ηδη γραμη adsl και παω αυριο και παρω το πακετο της forthnet (δεν εχουμε ιδιοκτιτο στη Περαια ) θα με συνδεσετε μεσα σε 24 ωρες και μου απαντησε "μαλλον οχι"!!!
> ΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΟΤΕ !!!!!!!!


Και καλα όλα τα άλλα και εστω οτι είναι αληθινή η ιστορία (επετρεψε μου να εχω τις αμφιβολίες μου-μπαζει από πολλές πλευρές)

Σκεφτηκες οτι δεν είστε και πολλοι οι πελάτες της altec στη Περαία και συνεπως εύκολα θα μπορεί να εντοπιστει η υπαλληλος που σου μίλησε ; τι συνεπειες μπορεί να εχει ; αυτό είναι το ευχαριστώ σου που σου μίλησε ειλικρινά και σε εμπιστευτηκε ;

Συγχαρητήρια!

ΥΓ. Οταν λεω συγχαρητήρια, εννοω ακριβως το αντίθετο ...

----------


## helidoni

> τι συνεπειες μπορεί να εχει ; αυτό είναι το ευχαριστώ σου που σου μίλησε ειλικρινά και σε εμπιστευτηκε ;


καλα αυτο δεν ειναι ειλικρινεια, ειναι κυνισμος


και δε χρειαζεται να στο πουν καν, οταν σε παιρνουν τηλ. δυο φορες το τελευταιο δεκαημερο για το connex το καταλαβαινεις

----------


## konenas

> χαλαρωσε λιγο μεγαλε. Μεγαλη φαντασιας εχεις


Μάλλον ο gogos888 έχει και δίκαιο.
Μόλις βρήκαν μια κλίση, τον έσπρωξαν να πέσει.

Είχαμε και το πείραμα για το big bang ...




> Να μη μείνει κανένας, στεναχώρια μας.


Ε! όχι και κανένας. Πως θα πέφτουν οι τιμές; 
5€ τον μήνα για 24Mbps!
Πάρε κόσμε.

----------


## gogos888

> Εμ βέβαια αφού έφαγε  και εξανέμισε τον αγλέωρα από την χρηματαγορά!!!?????
> Και η αγορά δεν ξεχνάει και τιμωρεί αν και δεν νομίζω να πάθει τίποτα ο Αθανασούλης εκτός του στραπατσαρισμένου του image.


Το κακό είναι ότι τιμωρούνται οι εταιρίες και όχι τα λαμόγια.  :Very angry:

----------


## coroneus

> Πριν λίγο δοκίμασα να μπω στην online παρακολούθηση του τηλεφωνικου μου λογαριασμού (και ενός ακόμα ατόμου) και δεν κάνει login.....Τετέλεσται άραγε ή η κατρακύλα συνεχίζεται ;


Ούτε εγώ μπαίνω πλέον με τους κωδικούς μου... ίσως το εγκατέλειψαν το μαγαζί!  :Thumb down:

----------


## MessengerOfGood

> Το κακό είναι ότι τιμωρούνται οι εταιρίες και όχι τα λαμόγια.


Όπως μου έλεγε ένας φίλος λογιστής, χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι:

"Ξέρεις γιατί οι Εταιρείες έχουν ισολογισμό; Γιατί *δεν* έχουν περιουσία - περιουσία έχουν μόνο *άνθρωποι* (οι μέτοχοι)"

Οι εταιρείες είναι _πατέντα_...

----------


## takisch

Άλαξε η σελίδα της ALTEC. Έβγαλε το i-call. Το βρήσκεις μόνο στην Microland και αμφιβάλω και εκεί αν το πουλάνε.
Στο λογαριασμό μου δεν μπορώ να μπω και η επικοινωνία είναι δράμα.
Δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν ή ακόμα δύσκολα παίρνω και σταθερά ΟΤΕ.
Buy-buy ελπίζω να μου μείνει το router τουλάχιστον για την ζημιά που μου προξένησαν.
 :Thumb down:

----------


## greatst

> Άλαξε η σελίδα της ALTEC. Έβγαλε το i-call. Το βρήσκεις μόνο στην Microland και αμφιβάλω και εκεί αν το πουλάνε.
> *Στο λογαριασμό μου δεν μπορώ να μπω και η επικοινωνία είναι δράμα.*
> Δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν ή ακόμα δύσκολα παίρνω και σταθερά ΟΤΕ.
> Buy-buy ελπίζω να μου μείνει το router τουλάχιστον για την ζημιά που μου προξένησαν.


εγώ πάντως μόλις τώρα μπήκα στις πληροφορίες του i-call λογαριασμού μου κανονικά! Είναι βέβαια "κανονικός (δωρεάν) λογαριασμός i-call"  :Thinking:

----------


## takisch

> εγώ πάντως μόλις τώρα μπήκα στις πληροφορίες του i-call λογαριασμού μου κανονικά! Είναι βέβαια "κανονικός (δωρεάν) λογαριασμός i-call"


Εχεις δίκιο. Επανήλθε. Κάτι σκαλίζουν αυτοί. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε.
(Η υπομονή έχει και τα όριά της!!) :Whip:

----------


## stl04

> Άλαξε η σελίδα της ALTEC. Έβγαλε το i-call. Το βρήσκεις μόνο στην Microland και αμφιβάλω και εκεί αν το πουλάνε.
> Στο λογαριασμό μου δεν μπορώ να μπω και η επικοινωνία είναι δράμα.
> Δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν ή ακόμα δύσκολα παίρνω και σταθερά ΟΤΕ.
> Buy-buy ελπίζω να μου μείνει το router τουλάχιστον για την ζημιά που μου προξένησαν.


Έχει βγει το Icall γιατι βαλανε το JetPack.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: stl04 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Τηλεπικοινωνίες*

Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται σαφώς στον τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών, αφού από το καλοκαίρι ο όμιλος είχε καταστήσει σαφείς τις προθέσεις του για ανεύρεση νέου στρατηγικού εταίρου, ενώ και στην τελευταία του επιστολή προς το Χ.Α. διευκρινίζει πως οι υπόλοιπες δραστηριότητες του ομίλου είναι κερδοφόρες.

Από τα πολυτιμότερα τμήματα της Altec είναι αυτό του λογισμικού,* καθώς η εταιρεία στον τομέα του ERP αλλά και των υπόλοιπων προϊόντων λογισμικού διαθέτει περισσότερες από 65.000 εγκαταστάσεις, με το 80% να συνοδεύεται από συμβόλαια συντήρησης, 3.500 ERP εγκαταστάσεις και περισσότερους από 280.000 ενεργούς χρήστες.* *Το εν λόγω τμήμα έχει προσελκύσει επενδυτικό ενδιαφέρον, ιδιαίτερα από ανταγωνιστικό όμιλο στον τομέα του λογισμικού.*

*Δημόσια έργα*

Στο κομμάτι της ολοκλήρωσης λύσεων, των 47% των εσόδων προέρχεται από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα και το υπόλοιπο από το δημόσιο, καθώς ο όμιλος έχει αναλάβει μεγάλο μερίδιο δημοσίων έργων, αρκετά εκ των οποίων είναι υπό υλοποίηση και αυτή την περίοδο. Για τη φετινή χρονιά οι επίσημες εκτιμήσεις της UBS για το τμήμα λογισμικού κάνουν λόγω για έσοδα άνω των 18 εκατ. ευρώ, για το τμήμα της ολοκλήρωσης λύσεων άνω των 80 εκατ. ευρώ και, τέλος, για τον τομέα του hardware άνω των 45 εκατ. ευρώ. Στον τομέα του hardware η Altec συναρμολογεί τα Altec PC, φορητά και επιτραπέζια, σε Ελλάδα και Πολωνία.

Σε ό,τι αφορά την περιουσία Real Estate του ομίλου, εκτός από τα κτήρια που στεγάζεται, στην οδό Πάτμου στο Μαρούσι, η UBS εκτιμά ότι το δεύτερο κτήριο δίπλα στα κεντρικά της κτήρια εκτιμάται σε 7 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ στην Αλσούπολη η περιουσία του ομίλου εκτιμάται στα 45 εκατ. ευρώ και το κτήριο στο Περιστέρι στα 7 εκατ. ευρώ.


Το χρημα ειναι αλλου.  :Whistle:  Το θεμα ειναι εαν θελει η μιτρικη να βοηθησει την Telecom

----------


## Producer

:Parrot:  απο Ναυτεμπορική...

Όπως και οι "επίσημες εκτιμήσεις" της UBS πριν κάμποσο καιρό για τιμή στόχο 3,2 €  :Whistle: 

Ίσως θυμούνται κάποιοι τις μεγάλες συναλλαγές (>10 εκατομμύρια μετοχές μέσα σε 5 μέρες) με ακραίες διακυμάνσεις της τιμής ακριβώς μετά την δημοσιοποίηση των "επίσημων εκτιμήσεων"  :Smile: 

Παιχνιδάκια μεγάλων οίκων... Όπως έγραψε και κάποιος άλλος πριν... "Βάλτε τώρα που γυρίζει!"  :Worthy: 

Τι να τα κάνει ο Marfin Investment Group τα συμβόλαια συντήρησης και τα 240 εκατομμύρια € σε συνολικές υποχρεώσεις (βάζουμε όλο το άρθρο και τη πηγή του) όταν έχει το άλλο πλήρως ανταγωνιστικό Software house (SingularLogic)... New Sales > Maintenance  :Razz: 

Εάν υπήρχε αγοραστής θα είχε βρεθεί μέχρι τώρα... (και δεν θα είχε ανοίξει μύτη... κανείς δεν αγοράζει μεταχειρισμένο όταν είναι τρακαρισμένο...)

........Auto merged post: Producer πρόσθεσε 95 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αρχίσανε τα όργανα πάλι...




> Σημειώνεται, τέλος, ότι οι μετοχές των εταιριών της κατηγορίας χαμηλής διασποράς, εμπορευσιμότητας και ειδικών χαρακτηριστικών διαπραγματεύονται στο διάστημα 12:30 - 13:30 σε συνεχή διαπραγμάτευση.


0,27 (-6,9%) @12:31

----------


## anon

To μεγάλο κακό που έκανε η ΑΛΤΕΚ ήταν που συγχώνευσε την Unisoft. Είναι μακράν το καλύτερο κομμάτι της, και το πιο κερδοφόρο και πιο καλά οργανωμένο και με τα καλύτερα στελέχη, οι ίδιοι που ξέρουν την δουλειά, και όχι αεριτζίδες μανατζαραίοι (εκτός βέβαια των αρχικών δημιουργών  που την πούλησαν, και έφυγαν και έφτιαξαν την SoftOne). Με την συγχώνευση, εαν κατρακυλήσει η ΑΛΤΕΚ γενικώς αλά Πουλιάδης, θα επηρεάσει και το τμήμα λογισμικού, το οποίο μάλλον θα ξεπουληθεί επι πινακίου φακής σε ανταγωνιστικούς ομίλους (πχ SingulLogic-Marfin). Eαν είχε παραμείνει ξεχωριστή θυγατρική, θα μπορούσε να επιβιώσει απο μόνη της, όπως πχ έγινε με την PC Systems του Πουλιάδη (αν και η τελευταία επιβίωσε μετά απο μεγάλη τρικυμία, αλλά το ξεπέρασε). Κριμα.

Η Marfin/Singular σίγουρα γλυκοκοιτάζουν το τμήμα λογισμικού της ΑΛΤΕΚ. Γενικώς το τμήμα λογισμικού της ΑΛΤΕΚ είναι ίσως το μοναδικό με διαφορά με τόσες μεγάλες και πολυάριθμες εγκαταστάσεις τόσο στα μικρά συστήματα (ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ) όσο και στα ERP (Atlantis). Οι singular και άλλοι είναι σχεδόν έξω απο το παιχνίδι, και δουλεύουν με συγκεκριμένα έργα όπως των ΟΤΑ. Στο ιδιωτικό τομέα, απο ελληνικά πακέτα, βασικά παίζει μόνο η Unisoft. Οι άλλοι είναι πολύ μικρό αριθμό εγκαταστάσεων για να παίζουν ουσιαστικό ρόλο.

----------


## tatief

> To μεγάλο κακό που έκανε η ΑΛΤΕΚ ήταν που συγχώνευσε την Unisoft. Είναι μακράν το καλύτερο κομμάτι της, και το πιο κερδοφόρο και πιο καλά οργανωμένο και με τα καλύτερα στελέχη, οι ίδιοι που ξέρουν την δουλειά, και όχι αεριτζίδες μανατζαραίοι (εκτός βέβαια των αρχικών δημιουργών  που την πούλησαν, και έφυγαν και έφτιαξαν την SoftOne). .


Καλά μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλλας.Μπορείς να μου πείς ποιά είναι αυτά τα στελέχη και τι πτυχία έχουν ?

Αν κρίνω από τον Γεν. Διευθυντή που έχει πτυχίο ΤΕΙ μπορώ να καταλάβω και τι διδακτορικά παίζουν απο κάτω

----------


## konenas

Πέφτοντας η τελεκομς δεν θα πέσει και η μαμά.

Για αυτό *μποϊκοτάζ* σε όλες για να δούμε γρήγορα φως.

----------


## anon

> Καλά μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλλας.Μπορείς να μου πείς ποιά είναι αυτά τα στελέχη και τι πτυχία έχουν ?
> 
> Αν κρίνω από τον Γεν. Διευθυντή που έχει πτυχίο ΤΕΙ μπορώ να καταλάβω και τι διδακτορικά παίζουν απο κάτω


Eαν λές για τον Νικήτα, βάζει κάτω χιλιάδες πτυχιούχους και μαστεράδες. Το άτομο δεν παίζεται. Eχει πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου όπως είχε και ο Ωνάσης, ο Λάτσης, ο Edison και ένα σωρό άλλοι (αυτό γιαυτούς που νομίζουν ότι μόνο ένα χαρτί φθάνει για να είσαι κάτι). Οσο για τα ντοκτοράτα, άστο καλύτερα... 

Οχι ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν πτυχίο είναι άχρηστοι, αλλά δυστυχώς ειδικά με τα ΜΒΑ κυκλοφορούν τόσοι φελλοί, που ειναι να αναρωτιέσαι. Και σε πάρα πολλές εταιρίες και μάλιστα πολύ μεγάλες θα δείς σε διοικητικές και πωλήσεων θέσεις, άτομα χωρίς πτυχία, μιας και οι θέσεις αυτές είναι να τόχεις βασικά, και ύστερα να το επεκτείνεις μεσω πτυχίων, και το πτυχίο δεν σε κάνει ούτε ηγήτορα ούτε πωλητή.

----------


## tatief

> Eαν λές για τον Νικήτα, βάζει κάτω χιλιάδες πτυχιούχους και μαστεράδες. Το άτομο δεν παίζεται. Eχει πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου όπως είχε και ο Ωνάσης, ο Λάτσης, ο Edison και ένα σωρό άλλοι (αυτό γιαυτούς που νομίζουν ότι μόνο ένα χαρτί φθάνει για να είσαι κάτι). Οσο για τα ντοκτοράτα, άστο καλύτερα... 
> .


Το πτυχίο είναι καλώς ή κακώς ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης.Θα πήγαινες σε ένα γιατρό χωρίς πτυχίο ? Μάλλον όχι. 
Μετά από εκεί και πέρα οι κρίσεις είναι υποκειμενικές. Εσύ έχεις μία πολύ καλή γνώμη και εγώ το ακριβώς αντίθετο

----------


## anon

Off Topic


		 Για ιατρική όπως λές, ναι το πτυχίο παίζει ρόλο, όπως επίσης και για άλλες περιπτώσεις που χρειάζεται υψηλού επιπέδου τεχνογνωσία. Για θέματα διοίκησης ή πωλήσεων δεν παίζει το πτυχίο ως παράγοντας αξιου στελέχους ή όχι. Αν και στο θέμα πτυχίου, με τόσους πτυχιούχους, αποτυχόντες πανελλαδικών (οπερ σημαίνει ότι κατα το συντριπτικό ποσοστό δεν σκαμπάζουν, και με πτυχία είτε ιδιωτικών της ημεδαπής είτε της αλλοδαπής) δεν θάμουν απόλυτα σίγουρος ακόμα και με πολλούς απο αυτούς. 

Στην διοίκηση μπορει κάποιες σχετικές σπουδές να βοηθούν, όπως και στις πωλήσεις, αλλά κανένα πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης δεν μπορεί να σε κάνει είτε καλό ηγήτορα είτε καλό πωλητή. Εαν θες να μιλήσουμε για απο εκεί και κάτω, για τους developers και τους παραμοτροποιητές κλπ, καθώς και τους project managers, εκεί μπορούμε να πούμε πολλά. Εκεί θαπρεπε να έχει προσωπικό με καλύτερη κατάρτιση, αν και δεν παίζει αυτό μόνο ρόλο, μιας και ο προγραμματισμός είναι και τέχνη όπως το δηλώνει και ο Knuth στην σειρά βιβλίων του Τhe Art of Computer Programming... Και δεν είναι απλά πτυχιούχος ετούτος... 

Ηint. Πρωθυπουργοί και υπουργοί διετέλεσαν καθηγητές, όχι απλά πτυχιούχοι, οικονομικών. Δες που κατέντησαν την χώρα. αν αυτό λέει κάτι.







> Πέφτοντας η τελεκομς δεν θα πέσει και η μαμά.


Μπορει να πέσει μπορει και όχι. Ειναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη. Πάντως ότι βάζει σε τρομερή δυσχέρεια όλο τον όμιλο ειναι γεγονός. Σύντομα θα φανεί - αναγκαστικά - και πως θα επηρεάσει και όλο τον όμιλο. Η ιστορία αυτή αναγκαστικά δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει για πολύ. Θα πρέπει να κλείσει το θέμα και οι εκρεμμότητες με την Αλτεκ Τελεκομσ, και εαν η μητρική "φάει" πρώτα απο όλα το χρέος της θυγατρικής, 28,5 εκ ευρώ, θα την επηρεάσει πολύ. Εαν φάει όλα τα χρέη της θυγατρικής, νομίζω πάνω απο 50 εκ ευρω, τότε μιλάμε για πάρα πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Και ας σημειωθεί ότι ότι πουλήθηκε απο ERP πουλήθηκε, πλέον δεν έχει τόσες πωλήσεις, μόνο με τα συμβόλαια παίζει βασικά το τμήμα λογισμικού.

----------


## xmperop1

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Για ιατρική όπως λές, ναι το πτυχίο παίζει ρόλο, όπως επίσης και για άλλες περιπτώσεις που χρειάζεται υψηλού επιπέδου τεχνογνωσία. Για θέματα διοίκησης ή πωλήσεων δεν παίζει το πτυχίο ως παράγοντας αξιου στελέχους ή όχι. Αν και στο θέμα πτυχίου, με τόσους πτυχιούχους, αποτυχόντες πανελλαδικών (οπερ σημαίνει ότι κατα το συντριπτικό ποσοστό δεν σκαμπάζουν, και με πτυχία είτε ιδιωτικών της ημεδαπής είτε της αλλοδαπής) δεν θάμουν απόλυτα σίγουρος ακόμα και με πολλούς απο αυτούς. 
> 
> Στην διοίκηση μπορει κάποιες σχετικές σπουδές να βοηθούν, όπως και στις πωλήσεις, αλλά κανένα πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης δεν μπορεί να σε κάνει είτε καλό ηγήτορα είτε καλό πωλητή. Εαν θες να μιλήσουμε για απο εκεί και κάτω, για τους developers και τους παραμοτροποιητές κλπ, καθώς και τους project managers, εκεί μπορούμε να πούμε πολλά. Εκεί θαπρεπε να έχει προσωπικό με καλύτερη κατάρτιση, αν και δεν παίζει αυτό μόνο ρόλο, μιας και ο προγραμματισμός είναι και τέχνη όπως το δηλώνει και ο Knuth στην σειρά βιβλίων του Τhe Art of Computer Programming... Και δεν είναι απλά πτυχιούχος ετούτος... 
> 
> Ηint. Πρωθυπουργοί και υπουργοί διετέλεσαν καθηγητές, όχι απλά πτυχιούχοι, οικονομικών. Δες που κατέντησαν την χώρα. αν αυτό λέει κάτι.


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## JimBss

Στην αγορά δεν επικρατούν οι νόμοι των πανεπιστημίων, να μη τρελαθουμε. Έχω δει πολλούς καθηγητές που στο πανεπιστήμιο είναι κορυφαίοι αλλά μόλις βγούν παρα-έξω είναι μηδενικά. Μέχρι και οι ταριφάδες τους πιάνουν κότσους.

----------


## Producer

Χμμ... ο καλύτερος κριτής είναι η ίδια η αγορά...

Και αυτή αποφάσισε... major failure απο τη διοίκηση... τι δημοτικό, τι διδακτορικό... τα κάνανε μούτι  :Razz:

----------


## stl04

> Πέφτοντας η τελεκομς δεν θα πέσει και η μαμά.
> 
> Για αυτό *μποϊκοτάζ* σε όλες για να δούμε γρήγορα φως.



Φιλε μου εσυ από οσα διαβασες πανω αυτό καταλαβες ? Απορώ πραγματικά ποιο είναι το οφελος  σου εάν κλισει ολος ο Ομιλος. Οι πανω από 1000 εργαζομενοι που θα απολυθούν ? Νομιζεις ότι αυτό είναι καλο για την Ελληνική αγορα ? Ακομα και που δεν δουλευουμε στον συγκεκριμενο ομιλο, τα πραγματικα είναι ασχημα και για εμας, αφου 1000 εργαζομενοι και πανω θα κληθουν να διεκδικήσουν θεσεις εργασιας που πιθανόν αφορουν και εμας.

----------


## vpapas

> Χμμ... ο καλύτερος κριτής είναι η ίδια η αγορά...
> 
> Και αυτή αποφάσισε... major failure απο τη διοίκηση... τι δημοτικό, τι διδακτορικό... τα κάνανε μούτι


'Οταν γράφεις ότι κριτής είναι η αγορά προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στην Altec Telecoms γιατί τα προηφούμενα posts αναφέρονται σε άλλη δραστηριότητα του ομίλου.

----------


## Producer

> 'Οταν γράφεις ότι κριτής είναι η αγορά προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στην Altec Telecoms γιατί τα προηφούμενα posts αναφέρονται σε άλλη δραστηριότητα του ομίλου.


Αναφέρομαι σε όλο τον όμιλο (για τη διοίκηση πάντα)...

Π.χ. Τα ~240 mn € χρέη δε τα "κουβαλάει" μόνη της η θυγατρική...
Άλλωστε, οι διοικητικές αποφάσεις για τη πορεία του μαγαζιού και των θυγατρικών παίρνονται σε επίπεδο μητρικής/ομίλου λογικά...

Major failure γενικώς λοιπόν....  Το δείχνουν και τα οικονομικά στοιχεία 3μήνου, 6μηνου 2008 και όχι μόνο...

----------


## manoulamou

> Πέφτοντας η τελεκομς δεν θα πέσει και η μαμά.
> 
> Για αυτό *μποϊκοτάζ* σε όλες για να δούμε γρήγορα φως.


Γιατι τι μας εκανε η μαμα εταιρια και ο Ομιλος; Προς τι το μποϊκοταζ;;;; :What..?:  
Τι φταινε ενα σωρο εργαζομενοι να μεινουν στο δρομο
εδω λεμε ν ανοιγουν οι δουλειες και ο (υγιης εννοειται) ανταγωνισμος!
Εαν δεν μπορει ν ανταποκριθει στις υποχρεωσεις της, τοτε ναι ας συρρικνωθει
αλλά αντε αμεσως να κλεισει, πολυ ευκολα το λες... :Thinking:

----------


## anon

Ξέρεις πάνω απο το Γ.Δ του τμήματος λογισμικού υπάρχουν και άλλοι, με κορυφή το μεγάλο αφεντικό, τον Αθανασούλη. Επίσης είναι πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο διάφοροι παρετρεχάμενοι περγαμηνάτοι (ναι, ναι, με πεντακόσια πτυχία και ντοκτοράτα) σύμβουλοι, που κατα την γνώμη μου κάνουν επίσης μεγαλύτερο κακό. Αλλά ο βασικός παίκτης / φταίχτης είναι πάντα το μεγάλο αφεντικό. 

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι πάντως αυτός ή οι σύμβουλοί του ανίκανοι. Μπορεί ναναι απλά άτυχοι. Παίζουν ένα δύσκολο παιχνίδι, γιαυτό λέγεται και επιχειρείν, και εγώ που δεν ρισκάρω δεν πρόκειται να γίνω επιχειρηματίας άρα και πλούσιος, που ενέχει μεγάλο ρίσκο. Ρισκάρανε να πιάσουνε όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη πελατειακή βάση, που προφανώς με τις τόσο χαμηλές τιμές χωρίς κέρδος αντιθέτως με ζημία, κάποιο επιχειρηματικό σκοπό είχανε. Απλά δεν τους έκατσε. Μπορεί πχ να ποντάρανε σε αλματώδη άνοδο των συνδρομητών, που σημαίνει οι τρέχοντες πληρώνουν τους ζημιές των προηγουμένων μέχρι να φτάσει σε μια μεγάλη κρίσημη μάζα είτε για μεταπώληση, είτε για καλυτέρευση λόγω μείωσης του κόστους (απο την γιγάντωση) κλπ κλπ... Λεπτομέρειες δεν ξέρουμε, αλλά πιστεύω ότι *και* κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έπαιξε ρόλο.

----------


## valsam

Το δικαστηριο με τον ΟΤΕ για ποτε  οριστικε ?
Καπου ειχα διαβασει για τις 15 Σεπτεμβριου αληθευει?

----------


## konenas

@στλ04 και μανουλαμου,
Το τι κατάλαβα να σου πω, γιατί είναι μεγάλο το θέμα και μπορεί να μην έχεις διαβάσει τι έχω γράψει.
Αρχικά, δεν έχω ταχύτητα εδώ και ένα μήνα και η δουλειά μου πάει πίσω και είναι υποχρέωση της οποιασδήποτε εταιρίας που έχω ήδη πληρώσει να με εξυπηρετεί σωστά. Το να μην πληρώνει τα χρέη της μια εταιρία εμένα δεν μου καίγεται καρφί, εφόσον δεν τα χρωστάει σε μένα, αλλά να με έχει όμηρο εδώ και ένα μήνα και 10 μήνες ακόμα με νοιάζει αρκετά.

Με το μποϊκοτάζ θα τρέξουν οι εξελίξεις (θα πουληθεί άμεσα η τελεκομς) και θα κάνω τη δουλειά μου συντομότερα. 
Αν κλείσει η οποιαδήποτε εταιρία, δεν φταίω εγώ αλλά οι πρακτικές της ίδιας και μην κάνεις τέτοιους συνειρμούς.
Αν νομίζεις ότι εγώ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι έστω και για 1 εργαζόμενο που απολύεται με τέτοιες συνθήκες κάνεις μέγα λάθος.

Αυτή η κατάσταση ωφελεί κανένα;
Ωφελεί τους εργαζόμενους που ξέρουν ότι βρίσκονται σε μια εταιρία που θα κλείσει ή θα πουληθεί;

Όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνει κάτι τόσο το καλύτερο.
( αλλά που το είδες ότι είπα να κλείσει; )

----------


## sdikr

> @στλ04 και μανουλαμου,
> Το τι κατάλαβα να σου πω, γιατί είναι μεγάλο το θέμα και μπορεί να μην έχεις διαβάσει τι έχω γράψει.
> Αρχικά, δεν έχω ταχύτητα εδώ και ένα μήνα και η δουλειά μου πάει πίσω και είναι υποχρέωση της οποιασδήποτε εταιρίας που έχω ήδη πληρώσει να με εξυπηρετεί σωστά. Το να μην πληρώνει τα χρέη της μια εταιρία εμένα δεν μου καίγεται καρφί, εφόσον δεν τα χρωστάει σε μένα, αλλά να με έχει όμηρο εδώ και ένα μήνα και 10 μήνες ακόμα με νοιάζει αρκετά.
> 
> Με το μποϊκοτάζ θα τρέξουν οι εξελίξεις (θα πουληθεί άμεσα η τελεκομς) και θα κάνω τη δουλειά μου συντομότερα. 
> Αν κλείσει η οποιαδήποτε εταιρία, δεν φταίω εγώ αλλά οι πρακτικές της ίδιας και μην κάνεις τέτοιους συνειρμούς.
> Αν νομίζεις ότι εγώ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι έστω και για 1 εργαζόμενο που απολύεται με τέτοιες συνθήκες κάνεις μέγα λάθος.
> 
> Αυτή η κατάσταση ωφελεί κανένα;
> ...


Για πες μας και τι συμβόλαιο υπογράψατε,  τι sla και με τι όρους....................

----------


## Producer

> Το δικαστηριο με τον ΟΤΕ για ποτε  οριστικε ?
> Καπου ειχα διαβασει για τις 15 Σεπτεμβριου αληθευει?


Εάν δε κάνω λάθος, 17/09.

Δεν έχω βρεί επίσημη αναφορά ακόμη οπότε παίζει να κάνω λάθος...

Σημείωση: Είχε χάσει το πρώτο στάδιο (ασφαλιστικά μέτρα) η Altec...

----------


## spartak

> Εάν δε κάνω λάθος, 17/09.
> 
> Δεν έχω βρεί επίσημη αναφορά ακόμη οπότε παίζει να κάνω λάθος...
> 
> Σημείωση: Είχε χάσει το πρώτο στάδιο (ασφαλιστικά μέτρα) η Altec...


Στην αρχική φάση δεν πήρε προσωρινή διαταγή. Τα ασφαλιστικά θα εκδικαστούν τώρα. Δε νομίζω να έχει και πολλές ελπίδες βέβαια σε αυτό το επίπεδο.....

----------


## jap

> Αρχικά, δεν έχω ταχύτητα εδώ και ένα μήνα και *η δουλειά μου πάει πίσω* και είναι υποχρέωση της οποιασδήποτε εταιρίας που έχω ήδη πληρώσει να με εξυπηρετεί σωστά.


@konenas: Εντελώς φιλικά: Αν το παραπάνω ισχύει, θα έπρεπε από την πρώτη μέρα να έχεις πάει αλλού ή να έχεις υλοποιήσει μια εναλλακτική λύση, π.χ. μέσω 3G με τα προπληρωμένα πακετάκια της Wind, με μικρό κόστος και χωρίς μακρόχρόνια δέσμευση. Προσωπικά, επειδή χρησιμοποιώ το internet επαγγελματικά και εξαρτώμαι από αυτό έχω 2 συνδέσεις στο γραφείο. Εντάξει, η 1 ήταν Altec αλλά αν ήταν η μοναδική θα είχα ψάξει και υλοποιήσει εναλλακτικές από την πρώτη, άντε τη 2η μέρα.

Εσύ, για δικούς σου λόγους, και δικαίωμά σου, έχεις γράψει πάρα πολλές φορές σε αυτό το thread, 2, πάντα τα ίδια πράγματα. Το πρώτο για την EETT, το 2ο για το μποϊκοτάζ. Σωστό ή λάθος, αυτό που λες, επαναλαμβάνοντάς το δεν ισχυροποιείς το όποιο επιχείρημά σου και μάλλον κουράζει. 

Αν σε πειράζουν τόσο πολύ αυτά που έγιναν διαφύλαξε καταρχάς τον εαυτό σου και τη δουλειά σου και, σε δεύτερη φάση, κάνε και μια καταγγελία στην EETT και ΕΚΠΟΙΖΩ/Συν.Καταναλωτή αναφέροντας και τυχόν χρηματική ζημιά που έπαθες και τι θα σε ικανοποιούσε ως αποζημίωση ή τι πιστεύεις ότι δικαιούσαι. Πρότυπο έχουμε δημοσιεύσει παραπανω, θα βρεις και στο www.ekpizo.gr. 

Σου ξαναλέω, είσαι ελεύθερος να γράφεις ό,τι θέλεις, αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν σε βοηθάει πρακτικά, ούτε έχει κανείς στο forum τη δύναμη να ανεβάσει τους διακόπτες ή να αποζημώσει εσένα προσωπικά.

----------


## kanenas3

Καλά δεν είναι πάντα τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα και παρότι μπορεί να μην είναι ευχάριστη διαδικασία η ανασφάλεια μέχρι να βρεθεί η επόμενη δουλειά αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχει και ευχάριστες παρενέργειες.

Αν η αγορά αναπτύσεται το κενό της κάθε Altec θα συμπληρωθεί από κάποιον άλλο και αυτός/αυτοί που θα το καλύψουν θα χρειαστούν προσωπικό και κάποιος με καλά προσόντα είναι πιθανό να βρει έτσι καλύτερη θέση από την προηγούμενη.

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic






> Αν η αγορά αναπτύσεται το κενό της κάθε Altec θα συμπληρωθεί από κάποιον άλλο και αυτός/αυτοί που θα το καλύψουν θα χρειαστούν προσωπικό και κάποιος με καλά προσόντα είναι πιθανό να βρει έτσι καλύτερη θέση από την προηγούμενη.


Αυτό θα γινόταν σε μια υγιή αγορά και όχι σε μια που πίνει το αίμα του εργαζόμενου που είναι στην ανάγκη. Ο απολυμένος δεν μπορεί να διαπραγματευτεί καλούς όρους πλην εξαιρέσεων. Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει.

----------


## kanenas3

Off Topic





> Αυτό θα γινόταν σε μια υγιή αγορά και όχι σε μια που πίνει το αίμα του εργαζόμενου που είναι στην ανάγκη. Ο απολυμένος δεν μπορεί να διαπραγματευτεί καλούς όρους πλην εξαιρέσεων. Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει.


Εμ αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν στην Ελλάδα τα βάζουμε με τις κακές επιχειρήσεις. Δεν έχουμε πολλές και έτσι έχουμε πρόβλημα με την απορρόφηση των εργαζομένων. Δες πχ τι γίνεται στην Αγγλία, όπου υπάρχει άτυπη περίοδος "μεταγραφών" με συνεχές rotating. Εκεί είναι αδιανόητα για τον εργαζόμενο όλα αυτά τα "δικαιώματα" που έχουμε εδώ. Φυσικά οι μισθοί δεν έχουν ούτε κατά διάνοια σχέση με τους ελληνικούς...

----------


## cos_mor

> @konenas: Εντελώς φιλικά: Αν το παραπάνω ισχύει, θα έπρεπε από την πρώτη μέρα να έχεις πάει αλλού ή να έχεις υλοποιήσει μια εναλλακτική λύση, π.χ. μέσω 3G με τα προπληρωμένα πακετάκια της Wind, με μικρό κόστος και χωρίς μακρόχρόνια δέσμευση. Προσωπικά, επειδή χρησιμοποιώ το internet επαγγελματικά και εξαρτώμαι από αυτό έχω 2 συνδέσεις στο γραφείο. Εντάξει, η 1 ήταν Altec αλλά αν ήταν η μοναδική θα είχα ψάξει και υλοποιήσει εναλλακτικές από την πρώτη, άντε τη 2η μέρα.
> 
> Εσύ, για δικούς σου λόγους, και δικαίωμά σου, έχεις γράψει πάρα πολλές φορές σε αυτό το thread, 2, πάντα τα ίδια πράγματα. Το πρώτο για την EETT, το 2ο για το μποϊκοτάζ. Σωστό ή λάθος, αυτό που λες, επαναλαμβάνοντάς το δεν ισχυροποιείς το όποιο επιχείρημά σου και μάλλον κουράζει. 
> 
> Αν σε πειράζουν τόσο πολύ αυτά που έγιναν διαφύλαξε καταρχάς τον εαυτό σου και τη δουλειά σου και, σε δεύτερη φάση, κάνε και μια καταγγελία στην EETT και ΕΚΠΟΙΖΩ/Συν.Καταναλωτή αναφέροντας και τυχόν χρηματική ζημιά που έπαθες και τι θα σε ικανοποιούσε ως αποζημίωση ή τι πιστεύεις ότι δικαιούσαι. Πρότυπο έχουμε δημοσιεύσει παραπανω, θα βρεις και στο www.ekpoizo.gr. 
> 
> 
> 
> Σου ξαναλέω, είσαι ελεύθερος να γράφεις ό,τι θέλεις, αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν σε βοηθάει πρακτικά, ούτε έχει κανείς στο forum τη δύναμη να ανεβάσει τους διακόπτες ή να αποζημώσει εσένα προσωπικά.



Δεν εχω καμία σχέση με τον κλάδο πληροφορικης  και χρησιμοποιω το Internet επαγγελματικά, αλλά δεν δέχομαι σαν λύση το να πληρώνω 3-4 εταιρείες, ωστε αν δεν δουλεύει η μια να εξυπηρετούμαι απο τις αλλες.

 Επίσης δεν βρίσκω τα χρήματα στον δρόμο, ωστε να με δουλεύει στην Ελλάδα ο κάθε απατεώνας, με πτυχία η οχι.....και επιπλέον να μην διεκδικώ τίποτα και να αλλάζω πάροχο!!!

Και  εγω τ'αχω κυρίως με την ΕΕΤΤ, και με τους κρατικούς φορείς, που κατα την γνώμη μου 
επρεπε να κοιτάνε τα συμφέροντα πρώτα των καταναλωτών( π.χ. να αναγκάσουν τον ΟΤΕ, να διακόψει μετά από διάστημα  1ος μηνός  και μετα από ειδοποίιση, δίνοντας χρόνο στους πελάτες της ALTEC, να βρουν αλλο πάροχο)    :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Οσο για καταγγελία, εγω  εχω κάνει και παροτρύνω και τους αλλους να κάνουν.

Φιλικα     :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jap

> Δεν εχω καμία σχέση με τον κλάδο πληροφορικης  και χρησιμοποιω το Internet επαγγελματικά, αλλά δεν δέχομαι σαν λύση το να πληρώνω 3-4 εταιρείες, ωστε αν δεν δουλεύει η μια να εξυπηρετούμαι απο τις αλλες.


Δεν διαφωνούμε πουθενά. Τα δικαιώματά μας είναι δικαιώματα και πρέπει να τα διεκδικούμε. Ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε βέβαια τι θα γίνει, αν π.χ. αύριο η εταιρεία διαλυθεί ποιος θα δώσει τι αποζημιώσεις, το καλύτερο για όλους θα είναι να βρεθεί ένας παίκτης με μεγάλο πορτοφόλι να τα σκάσει και να επωμιστεί δωρεάν πακέτα, αποζημιώσεις, δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες και τεράστια βλάβη στη φήμη της εταιρείας. Αλλά, όπως επισημαίνει και ο sdikr, δεν έχουμε επαγγελματικά πακέτα με SLA, πιο οικονομικό είναι να έχεις 2 συνδέσεις παρά μια επαγγελματική με τα ποσά που θέλει ο OTE να πληρώνεις για να σου παρέχει εγγυημένους χρόνους αποκατάστασης βλαβών. Δεν το έκανα αυτό θεωρώντας την Altec αναξιόπιστη, αλλά έχοντας υποφέρει τόσα χρόνια τώρα από βλάβες ΟΤΕ. Μάλιστα, όσο καιρό έχω τις 2 γραμμές ΟΤΕ στον ίδιο χώρο, μία φορά μου έτυχε να έχω δηλώμένη βλάβη και για τις 2!



Off Topic


		Και το σχετικό ανέκδοτο, στα πρώτα χρόνια του ADSL είχε γίνει ένα λάθος στην επανενεργοποίηση του ADSL μετά από μεταφορά σε νέα διεύθυνση. Μου είχαν δώσει χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα ενώ εγώ είχα τότε ζητήσει την αστρονομική ταχύτητα τότε του 1 Mbps. Στο 121 μου λένε θα το δώσουμε σε τεχνικό και θα ασχοληθεί κάποιος σε *10 εργάσιμες*. Ξαναπαίρνω, μιλάω με άλλη ανώνυμη κοπέλα, μου ξαναλέει τα ίδια. Το πρόβλημα τελικά λύθηκε μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνήματα, αλλά μου έχει μείνει σαν χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα της ανοργανωσιάς ασχετίλας στον ΟΤΕ [που αφορά τη μειοψηφία βέβαια, αλλά είναι καταλυτική], ο οποίος σε τελική ανάλυση πάντα βάζει το χεράκι του στις επιλύσεις των βλαβών. Εγώ, δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι και δεν αισιοδοξώ πια.

----------


## emeliss

Ας αγοράσει κάποιος την Altec (να κλείσει επιτέλους αυτό το topic)...

----------


## varsamis

Ουτε ο ιδιος ο Αθανασουλης αλλα ουτε κι οι ιδιοι οι διευθυντες και μανατζερ της Αλτεκ δεν ασχοληθηκαν με την εταιρεια οσο εμεις εδω τοσες μερες......ελεος.

----------


## anon

> Δεν εχω καμία σχέση με τον κλάδο πληροφορικης  και χρησιμοποιω το Internet επαγγελματικά, αλλά δεν δέχομαι σαν λύση το να πληρώνω 3-4 εταιρείες, ωστε αν δεν δουλεύει η μια να εξυπηρετούμαι απο τις αλλες.



Σορρυ δηλαδή, αλλά περιμένεις με οικιακού τύπου συνδέσεις, να δουλεύεις επαγγελματικά; Και φυσικά θα έχεις πολλαπλές ADSL εαν είναι να λειτουργεις έτσι, εαν έχεις περισσότερες απαιτήσεις μπορεί να χρειαστέίς και μισθωμένο. Πέραν απο την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μπορεί να υπάρξουν άλλα προβλήματα, οι διακοπές ή μειωμένη ταχύτητα δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Κάποιες εποχές σερνόταν η 4ΝΕΤ, άλλες η Οτενετ και πάει λέγοντας. Κάποιο διάστημα δεν επαιζαν οι DNS servers ενός παρόχου, συχνά πυκνά πέφτουν σε spamblock διάφοροι πάροχοι.... 

 Αυτό σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι μειώνονται οι ευθύνες του κάθε παρόχου, αλλά όσο πιο πολύ κρίσημη ειναι η δουλειά σου να έχει ιντερνετ, τότε δεν αφήνεις τα πράγματα σε μια απλή μόνο ADSL, και σίγουρα προσπαθείς να έχεις και εναλλακτική λύση....

----------


## cos_mor

> Σορρυ δηλαδή, αλλά περιμένεις με οικιακού τύπου συνδέσεις, να δουλεύεις επαγγελματικά; Και φυσικά θα έχεις πολλαπλές ADSL εαν είναι να λειτουργεις έτσι, εαν έχεις περισσότερες απαιτήσεις μπορεί να χρειαστέίς και μισθωμένο. Πέραν απο την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μπορεί να υπάρξουν άλλα προβλήματα, οι διακοπές ή μειωμένη ταχύτητα δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Κάποιες εποχές σερνόταν η 4ΝΕΤ, άλλες η Οτενετ και πάει λέγοντας. Κάποιο διάστημα δεν επαιζαν οι DNS servers ενός παρόχου, συχνά πυκνά πέφτουν σε spamblock διάφοροι πάροχοι.... 
> 
>  Αυτό σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι μειώνονται οι ευθύνες του κάθε παρόχου, αλλά όσο πιο πολύ κρίσημη ειναι η δουλειά σου να έχει ιντερνετ, τότε δεν αφήνεις τα πράγματα σε μια απλή μόνο ADSL, και σίγουρα προσπαθείς να έχεις και εναλλακτική λύση....




 Ισως , δεν εξηγήθηκα σωστά, εγω που δεν ειμαι του χώρου σας, ενοώ,  να  στέλνω και να κατεβαζω εικόνες και σχέδια γρήγορα.

Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την ανέχεια σας προς ολα αυτά που γίνονται.

Μου θυμίζει την απάντηση της ΔΕΗ, οταν παραπονέθηκα για τις συνεχεις διακοπες : 
Επρεπε να ειχατε βάλει Ups!!!!

Ελεος!!!   ΠΛηρώνουμε, (και ας ειναι και λιγότερα από ΟΤΕ, οπως ειπώθηκε στο forum) 
και *το λάθος ειναι δικό μας απο πάνω!*

 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## citizen78

> Ουτε ο ιδιος ο Αθανασουλης αλλα ουτε κι οι ιδιοι οι διευθυντες και μανατζερ της Αλτεκ δεν ασχοληθηκαν με την εταιρεια οσο εμεις εδω τοσες μερες......ελεος.


Μα αν ασχολούνταν αυτοί , δεν θα είχε νόημα να ψαχνομαστε και να ασχολουμαστε εμεις.....

ΥΓ. Η επίκληση για "έλεος" περιτεύει . Απλά μην ξαναδιαβασεις το παρόν θέμα ....

----------


## anon

@cos_mor ούτε το δίκτυο ηλεκτρικού, ούτε το δίκτυο ύδρευσης, ούτε τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα κάθε παρόχου, οτιδήποτε, δεν είναι φτιαγμένο να λειτουργεί με uptime 99,99999% Θα μπορούσε, αλλά με τρομερά μεγαλύτερο κόστος, και τέτοια αξιοπιστία συνήθως γίνεται απαιτητή μόνο σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος για ανθρώπινες ζωές (πχ αεροπλοία), αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορεί να εξανεμισθεί ο κίνδυνος αστοχιών, όσο και να προσπαθούμε.

Ετσι φυσικό ειναι λοιπόν, εαν πχ η εταιρία σου ή η επαγγελματική σου δράση να στηριζεται πχ σε 100% διαθεσιμότητα ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, να εχεις πάρει τα μέτρα σου για περίπτωση διακοπής. Κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει ανεκτό, όπως πχ μια διακοπή ηλεκτροδότησης, είτε λόγω προγραμματισμένης διακοπής (βλ έργα) είτε λόγω βλαβών, σε οικιακή χρήση (πχ διακοπή ηλεκτροδότησγς για 4 - 6 ώρες), κάτι τέτοιο για ένα κατάστημα ή μια εταιρία μπορεί να σημαίνει μεγάλες ζημιές. Σεαυτές τις περιπτώσεις παίρνεις τα μέτρα σου, όπως πχ γεννήτρια. Μπορεί να την χρειαστείς μια φορά στα 3 χρόνια, αλλά η ζημιά που μπορεί να πάθεις εαν δεν την έχεις είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη, τότε κακώς δεν φρόντισες. Ομοίως και για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα. Πχ στην περιοχή που μένω, όταν πρωτοήρθα, υπήρχε σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα ύδρευσης, με συχνές σχεδόν καθημερινές διακοπές ύδρευσης κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Αντί να αρχίσω να φωνάζω για τον δήμαρχο κλπ (η ύδρευση ήταν κοινοτική), έβαλα ένα ντεπόζιτο, και δεν είχα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα, μέχρις που τελικά πήρε την ύδρευση η ΕΥΑΘ και λύθηκε οριστικά το πρόβλημα.... 

Βέβαια η περίπτωση που συμβαίνει τώρα μετην ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν εμπίπτει σε μια καθημερινη πχ βλάβη που θα μπορούσε να συμβεί. Εαν η δουλειά σου αντέχει πχ μια έλλειψη της υπηρεσίας για μια - δυο μέρες, λογικό είναι να μην έχεις και άλλο πάροχο. Εαν όχι, θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχεις.

----------


## jap

> Ισως , δεν εξηγήθηκα σωστά, εγω που δεν ειμαι του χώρου σας, ενοώ,  να  στέλνω και να κατεβαζω εικόνες και σχέδια γρήγορα.
> 
> Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την ανέχεια σας προς ολα αυτά που γίνονται.


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, είχα πρόβλημα να εξηγώ στους ξένους πελάτες ότι δεν μπορούσαν να ποστάρουν σε ένα FTP 300ΜΒ και να έχουν την απαίτηση με το που θα πάω το πρωί στο γραφείο να ξεκινήσω να τα δουλεύω. Τώρα, κανένα πρόβλημα, τόσο μεγάλα αρχεία τα παίρνουμε και με email που λέει ο λόγος. Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο επαγγελματίας είναι επαγγελματίας και έχει άλλες ανάγκες από τον απλό οικιακό χρήστη. Στον οικιακό το μόνο πραγματικά σημαντικό είναι, σε όσους έχουν τέτοια πακέτα, να έχει συνεχώς σωστή τηλεφωνία.

Αλλά οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες. Πέρα από τα SLA που θίξαμε, που δεν παρέχονται στα οικιακά πακέτα (ή στα κατ' ευφημισμόν επαγγελματικά που παρέχουν οι διάφορες εταιρείες, με εξαίρεση τον ΟΤΕ που προσφέρει έναντι αδρής αύξησης στην τιμή και δεσμεύσεις για την αποκατάσταση βλαβών), υπάρχει και το θέμα του best effort που είναι συνυφασμένο με τη φύση του ADSL. Από ό,τι κατάλαβα, είσαι των θετικών επιστημών κι εσύ και θα καταλάβεις αμέσως τι παίζεται - ψάξε λίγο στο adslgr και στο google για "best effort" και "contention ratio".

Αυτό που πρέπει να έχει ο καθένας μας υπόψη είναι πως οι υπηρεσίες ADSL δεν έχουν ούτε εγγυημένη ταχύτητα ούτε εγγυημένη διαθεσιμότητα. Διάβασε και τα όποια συμβόλαια έχεις υπογράψει και θα δεις ότι αυτό ισχύει. Το αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό είναι άλλο θέμα, αν κάτι ήταν εγγυημένο το κόστος θα ήταν πολλαπλάσιο και υπάρχουν άλλες λύσεις με μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία για τις περιπτώσεις που η έξτρα αξιοπιστία είναι απαραίτητη. Επίσης, υπάρχουν και πολλές σκέψεις και πρακτικές για βελτίωση της διαθεσιμότητας και ταχύτητας γενικά (traffic shaping, caps κλπ) που συζητιούνται αλλού.

Όπως σου είπα, σέβομαι και καταλαβαίνω τις ανάγκες τις δικές σου και του κάθε επαγγελματία αλλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. Αν οι ανάγκες σου είναι μεγάλες και τακτικές, ψάχνεις άλλες λύσεις λίγο ή πολύ πιο ακριβές. Αν θέλεις 1 ή 2 φορές την εβδομάδα να στείλεις κάτι σημαντικό στην ώρα του, αν έχεις πρόβλημα πετάγεσαι σε ένα netcafe, πίνεις και το καφεδάκι σου ή φορτώνεσαι σε ένα γείτονα. 

Τέλος, ναι, έχεις δίκιο, η κατάσταση με την Altec είναι απαράδεκτη και θα έπρεπε να έχει γίνει κάτι. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος όμως ότι είναι αρμοδιότητα EETT, μάλλον εισαγγελέας πρέπει να ελέγξει την υπόθεση, δεν θα έπρεπε να συνεχίσουν να λειτουργούν με τέτοια χρέη εδώ και καιρό. Υπάρχει η λεγόμενη ευθύνη διευθυντών και από εκεί πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν όλα.



Off Topic


		Προφανώς εννοείς ανοχή, όχι ανέχεια, είναι άλλο πράγμα  :Wink: 



........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

anon με πρόλαβες, συγγνώμη για την επανάληψη κάποιων πραγμάτων.  :Wink:

----------


## satspo

απο σημερα βλεπω μεγαλη βελτιωση στη ταχυτητα παντως...

----------


## Papados

> απο σημερα βλεπω μεγαλη βελτιωση στη ταχυτητα παντως...



Ναι πράγματι. ή έχουν φύγει όλοι για Σ/Κ :Laughing:  ή ανοίξανε κυκλώματα

----------


## dreamer25

Μετα απο τοσο καιρο χθες το βραδι μπορεσα να δω και βιντεακια στο υτube.Φαινεται ο οτε μαζεψε αρκετους απο την αλτεκ και πλεον δεν τον απασχολει για τους ελαχιστους που εχουν απομεινει!Αντε και απο δευτερα θα μπαινουμε με 24αρα εμεις οι 5-10 που εχουμε απομεινει.Τουλαχιστον η αλτεκ θα μας δωσει κανα τιμητικο βραβειο η τσαμπα παραμενουμε????? :Laughing:

----------


## geonik

Εντελώς offtopic (όπως έγινε το thread), αλλά σήμερα Παρασκευή δεν ήταν η τελευταία μέρα για να δοθεί οριστική λύση στο θέμα ... Altec (αυτό δεν συζητάμε;  :Razz: )

----------


## xmperop1

> Εντελώς offtopic (όπως έγινε το thread), αλλά σήμερα Παρασκευή δεν ήταν η τελευταία μέρα για να δοθεί οριστική λύση στο θέμα ... Altec (αυτό δεν συζητάμε; )


Ελα ντε!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## vaggelis

> απο σημερα βλεπω μεγαλη βελτιωση στη ταχυτητα παντως...


Εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία βελτίωση... το αντίθετο θα έλεγα...

----------


## nnn

17 Σεπτέμβρη δεν είναι το δικαστήριο ?
Λογικά τότε θα τελειώσει έτσι ή αλλιώς, διαφορετικά να έχεις απόφαση δικαστηρίου που μειώνει το χρέος και διαφορετικά να έχεις επικυρωμένο το χρέος.

----------


## cos_mor

> @cos_mor 
> 
> Βέβαια η περίπτωση που συμβαίνει τώρα μετην ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν εμπίπτει σε μια καθημερινη πχ βλάβη που θα μπορούσε να συμβεί. Εαν η δουλειά σου αντέχει πχ μια έλλειψη της υπηρεσίας για μια - δυο μέρες, λογικό είναι να μην έχεις και άλλο πάροχο. Εαν όχι, θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχεις.



Αναφέρομαι γενικά στην *απαίτηση*  από εμας τους καταναλωτές, για την  τήρηση των συμβάσεων και υποχρεώσεων, απο κάθε λογής εταιρεία, με τις προβλεπόμενες , φυσικά, μικροδιακοπές λόγω έργων η αναβαθμίσεων .

Με την νοοτροπία του ,  ελα μωρέ!, τι το ψάχνεις τώρα;  και να προβλέπωμε   αλλες λύσεις 
τύπου: (2 πάροχος, γεννήτριες, ντεπόζιτα), στην Ελλάδα του 2008, η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα αργήσουμε πολύ να πάμε μπροστά.

Στο κάτω κάτω   *έχουμε  οτι  μας  αξίζει*!!! 
και πιστεύω οτι ισχύει σε ολες τις υπηρεσίες και σε ολους τους τομείς.

Οσο για τις συνδέσεις ADSL, δεν ειναι δυνατόν ο κάθε ενας να εχει τις γνώσεις και πληροφορίες
για Αλτεκ, Οτε, κ.τ.λ. , ουτε οικονομική άνεση,  ωστε να επιλέγει τον καλύτερο. 
(απο τους τυφλούς, βέβαια,  βασιλεύει ο μονόφθαλμος)    :Razz: 
Εγω , να φανταστείτε, από άγνοια, χάρηκα που θα ειχα εως 24 Mps, απο 768 του ΟΤΕ πριν,
και μετά ανακάλυψα, οτι λόγω απόστασης,  θάχω  4,5 Mbs στο εξοχικό.
Αυτά, συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.

----------


## Producer

> Αναφέρομαι γενικά στην *απαίτηση*  από εμας τους καταναλωτές, για την  τήρηση των συμβάσεων και υποχρεώσεων, απο κάθε λογής εταιρεία, με τις προβλεπόμενες , φυσικά, μικροδιακοπές λόγω έργων η αναβαθμίσεων .
> 
> Με την νοοτροπία του ,  ελα μωρέ!, τι το ψάχνεις τώρα;  και να προβλέπωμε   αλλες λύσεις 
> τύπου: (2 πάροχος, γεννήτριες, ντεπόζιτα), στην Ελλάδα του 2008, η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα αργήσουμε πολύ να πάμε μπροστά.
> 
> Στο κάτω κάτω   *έχουμε  οτι  μας  αξίζει*!!! 
> και πιστεύω οτι ισχύει σε ολες τις υπηρεσίες και σε ολους τους τομείς.
> 
> Οσο για τις συνδέσεις ADSL, δεν ειναι δυνατόν ο κάθε ενας να εχει τις γνώσεις και πληροφορίες
> ...




Off Topic



Σωστός!  Δες και εδώ: Συζήτηση για το Κώδικα Δεοντολογίας

----------


## konenas

> Στο κάτω κάτω   *έχουμε  οτι  μας  αξίζει*!!! 
> και πιστεύω οτι ισχύει σε ολες τις υπηρεσίες και σε ολους τους τομείς.


Όχι, δεν έχουμε "ότι μας αξίζει", γιατί διαλέγουμε από τα ρετάλια. Δεν έχουμε επιλογή.

----------


## leouliss

δεν μας φτανει που μας τα χει πρηξει η αλτεκ εχουμε και τα κορακια του οτε εχω στειλει φαχ για διακοπη 5 φορες και δεν το στελνει η αλτεκ λεει το φαχ δουλευει παιρνω σημ τηλ κατεβασμενα τα τηλεφωνα τι Edit: [  :No no:  ] ειναι αυτοι

----------


## acetop

Μ' εχουν πάρει τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ 5-6 φορές για να με ρωτήσουν εαν είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τις υπηρεσίες της ALTEC, τι να υποθέσω; και να σκεφτήτε ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκλησε κυκλώματα της ΑΛΤΕΚ "μπλοκάροντας" έτσι χιλιάδες πελάτες της τελευταίας εταιρίας, οι οποίοι τυχάνουν ταυτοχρόνως και δικοι τους πελάτες (του ΟΤΕ) διότι εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ. ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ. Οσο για την ΑΛΤΕΚ ότι και να πω θα χαλάσω χρόνο και δέρμα (από τα ακροδάκτυλά μου), εγώ σε πληρώνω κύριε; εσύ γιατί δεν πληρώνεις; είσαι υπέράνω; Τί είσαι η Εκκλησία; (σκοπτικό σχόλιο). Τέλος πάντων (δεν το εννοώ) τέτοιο κράτος που έχουμε φτιάξει καλά να πάθουμε (με ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό).

----------


## satspo

βρε παιδια ειναι απλο,ειναι αληθεια οτι οντως τηλεφωνουν απο τον ΟΤΕ σε πελατες της altec με σκοπο να τους κερδισουν.ειναι απλο.γιατι σας εχει συνηθισει ο ΟΤΕ σε συμπεριφορα που σας σεβεται σαν καταναλωτες και σας προκαλει εντυπωση αυτη η τακτικη του?

----------


## papail

> βρε παιδια ειναι απλο,ειναι αληθεια οτι οντως τηλεφωνουν απο τον ΟΤΕ σε πελατες της altec με σκοπο να τους κερδισουν.ειναι απλο.γιατι σας εχει συνηθισει ο ΟΤΕ σε συμπεριφορα που σας σεβεται σαν καταναλωτες και σας προκαλει εντυπωση αυτη η τακτικη του?


Ενώ η ALTEC που
........... σε σέβεται και σε υπολογίζει και έχει άψογη συμπεριφορά προς τους πελάτες της  , 

από τις 22/08 κάθε μέρα βγάζει Δελτίο Τύπου 
για να ενημερώσει τους Πελάτες *της*.

----------


## satspo

> Ενώ η ALTEC που
> ........... σε σέβεται και σε υπολογίζει και έχει άψογη συμπεριφορά προς τους πελάτες της  , 
> 
> από τις 22/08 κάθε μέρα βγάζει Δελτίο Τύπου 
> για να ενημερώσει τους Πελάτες *της*.


εχεις απολυτο δικιο φιλε μου...αστα να πανε.

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

Πάντως παιδιά δεν το βλέπω να τραβάει πολύ το θέμα altec. Η μετοχή της έπεσε στα 22 λεπτά εχθές... :Sad:

----------


## Producer

> Πάντως παιδιά δεν το βλέπω να τραβάει πολύ το θέμα altec. Η μετοχή της έπεσε στα 22 λεπτά εχθές...


Καλλιτέχνη... "Έπεσες" μέσα  :Smile:

----------


## konenas

Έγινε τίποτα λάθος;
Τρέχει τώρα. Ταχύτητα 130-160Kbps

Πουλήθηκε, πλήρωσε ή είστε όλοι έξω;


 :Closed topic:  επιτέλους;

----------


## MNP-10

> Έγινε τίποτα λάθος;
> Τρέχει τώρα. Ταχύτητα 130-160Kbps
> 
> Πουλήθηκε, πλήρωσε ή είστε όλοι έξω;
> 
> 
>  επιτέλους;


Απλα κυριακη πρωι ειναι "η καλυτερη ωρα"..

http://www.aix.gr/total-traffic/

Δες το weekly graph του ΑΙΧ να καταλαβεις.. σχεδον στο 35% σε σχεση με το max που εχει πιασει σε ωρα αιχμης σε καθημερινη.

----------


## konenas

Είχα μια ελπίδα, μου την πήρες και την πέταξες μακριά.

Κοιμάστε όλοι οι άλλοι; Συνεχίστε για 3 ωρίτσες, κατεβάζω ένα dvd.

----------


## JRTHESS

8 η ωρα κατεβαζα 3 αρχεια ταυτοχρονα με 130κ και ανοιχτω το μ -TOPENT. Τωρα 9:36 κατεβαζω με 75κ.

----------


## konenas

Τώρα 30-40.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!

Σβήστε τα πισι αμέσως! 

Κίνδυνος - κίνδυνος να μην κατεβάσω το ντιβιντι !!!!! θέλει 15-16 ώρες

----------


## tedd

Kαι εγώ απο χθες έχω δει σημαντική βελτιωση πριν πάνω απο 20kb δεν κάτεβαζα και τώρα ειμαι κοντα στα 200-300Kb, για τορρεντ ουτε συζήτηση ηταν αδύνατο να κατεβάσω, γίνοντουσαν κοκκινα, μαλλον λόγω υψηλών ping τωρα μεσω ελληνικών τρακερ κάτι γίνεται.

Αντε να αποχωρήσουν και αλλοι να ανέβουν οι ταχύτητες ακόμα λίγο. :Wink:

----------


## MANTHES

εγω παντως κατεβαζω με 9,8ΚΒ.
πηρα πακετο για φορθνετ. για να δουμε.
σε 2 εταιριες ειχα ιντερνετ. στην compulink και την αλτεκ. και οι 2 χρεοκωπησαν.
λετε;;;;;;;; :Razz:

----------


## Linus

> εγω παντως κατεβαζω με 9,8ΚΒ.
> πηρα πακετο για φορθνετ. για να δουμε.
> σε 2 εταιριες ειχα ιντερνετ. στην compulink και την αλτεκ. και οι 2 χρεοκωπησαν.
> λετε;;;;;;;;


Ώχ  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:   :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## tedd

> εγω παντως κατεβαζω με 9,8ΚΒ.
> πηρα πακετο για φορθνετ. για να δουμε.
> σε 2 εταιριες ειχα ιντερνετ. στην compulink και την αλτεκ. και οι 2 χρεοκωπησαν.
> λετε;;;;;;;;


Γκαντέμη!!! :Wink: 

Δεν πας καλύτερα σε κάποια άλλη γιατί και εγώ ειναι να πάω σε forthnet, μην την κλεισεις και αυτή!!! :Razz: 

 :Thinking: Ισως να ειμαι εγώ ο γκαντέμης γιατί έχω σταθερό στην Lannet και ιντερνετ στην Αλτεκ και οι δύο ειναι υπο λουκέτο.

----------


## valsam

Με εχουν πρηξει να τους στειλω πισω τον ασυρματο ρουτερ και την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη του i-call γιατι εκανα διακοπη του i-call !
Εγω ομως κανω το κοροιδο γιατι μου χρωσταν ακομη 22 μηνες internet που μου ειχαν υποσχεθει με την αγορα το i-do silver (το pc ακομη μεσα σςτο κουτι το εχω και το πηρα μονο και μονο για το internet)!!!!
Για πειτε μου ρε παιδια τι νομιζετε οτι πρεπει να κανω?
Να τους τα δωσω πισω και θα  ειμαι σωστως  η να τα κρατησω γιατι η altec δεν ηταν σωστη στις υποχρεωσεις της απεναντι μου !

----------


## konenas

ΑΛΤΕΚ έχουν στην ΔΕΘ; Τα μικρόφωνα έχουν πάθει πλάκα.

----------


## a66fm

% This is the RIPE Whois query server #3.
% The objects are in RPSL format.
%
% Rights restricted by copyright.
% See http://www.ripe.net/db/copyright.html

% Information related to '194.219.57.0 - 194.219.57.255'

inetnum:      194.219.57.0 - 194.219.57.255
netname:      HELEXPO
descr:        HELEXPO
country:      GR
admin-c:      NP346-RIPE
tech-c:       NP346-RIPE
status:       ASSIGNED PA
mnt-by:       FORTHNETGR-MNT
changed:      **********@forthnet.gr 20021009
source:       RIPE

person:       Nikos Pahiyiannakis
address:      Egnatias 154  54636 Thessaloniki
address:      Greece
phone:        +30 2310-291299
fax-no:       +30 2310-256827
nic-hdl:      NP346-RIPE
mnt-by:       FORTHNETGR-MNT
changed:      **********@forthnet.gr 20030424
source:       RIPE

% Information related to '194.219.0.0/16AS1241'

route:        194.219.0.0/16
descr:        FORTHNET-AS1241-ADDRESS-BLOCK
origin:       AS1241
mnt-by:       FORTHNETGR-MNT
changed:      **********@forthnet.gr 20020403
source:       RIPE

----------


## fotinoulis1

να μην τους δωσεις τιποτα πισω! αυτοι μας εγραψαν κανονικα τοσο καιρο! εγω παντος πηγα οτε και βρηκα την υγεια μου! σφαιρα παει τωρα,οχι θα κατσω να σκασω! και μεσα σε δυο μερες συνδεση!!!!

----------


## a66fm

> να μην τους δωσεις τιποτα πισω! αυτοι μας εγραψαν κανονικα τοσο καιρο! εγω παντος πηγα οτε και βρηκα την υγεια μου! σφαιρα παει τωρα,οχι θα κατσω να σκασω! και μεσα σε δυο μερες συνδεση!!!!


ναι αλλά "είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Αρη !!!"

----------


## fotinoulis1

και η ψυχικη ηρεμια ομως αξιζει πολλα! :One thumb up:

----------


## a66fm

καλά αν μπλέξεις το μόνο που δεν θα ακούσεις απο την Τ.Υ. ενώ έχεις conn-x είναι το all time classic 

"φταίει ο ΟΤΕ !!! :ROFL:  :ROFL: ".

το θέμα είναι ότι αρκετοί έχουν(έχουμε) κάνει υπομονή μέχρι τώρα και δυστυχώς έχουν περάσει 10 ημέρες απο την τελευταία επισημη ανακοινωση την αλτεκ η οποία δεν έλεγε και κάτι που δεν είχαμε διαβάσει αλλού

κριμα :Crying:

----------


## fotinoulis1

ειμαι περιεργος,ποσοι να ειναι ακομα στην altec?  :Thinking:

----------


## MANTHES

Πηρα το adsl in a box αλλα δεν το ενεργοποιησα ακομα.
Επειδη εχω ηδη συνδεση αοριστου με την αλτεκ υπαρχει περιπτωση η ενεργοποιηση να γινει πιο γρηγορα απο το αν δεν ειχα καθολου ιντερνετ;

----------


## a66fm

απο την στιγμή που δεν πας σε conn-x μην έχεις ελπίδες :Thumb down:

----------


## lewton

> και η ψυχικη ηρεμια ομως αξιζει πολλα!


Ψυχική ηρεμία είναι το σύρσιμο που απολαμβάνουν όσοι έχουν Conn-X το τελευταίο πενθήμερο;
Περίεργα γούστα έχεις.

----------


## parpen

Ενδιαφέρει , όσους από εσάς έχετε κάνει ήδη αίτηση μεταφοράς στην Forthnet.
Η δική μου σύνδεση βρίσκεται πλέον στη φάση κατασκευής από τον ΟΤΕ. Ωστόσο επικοινώνησα με το τμήμα πωλήσεων της Forthnet , εφόσον η ΑΡΥΣ σύνδεσή μου είναι ενεργή και τους ζήτησα να μου φτιάξουν ένα demo account. Έτσι έχω πλέον Forthnet μέσω ΑΡΥΣ μέχρι να γίνει η μεταφορά στο ιδιόκτητο. Μια καλή λύση για να μην ταλαιπωρείστε άλλο , αλλά και για όσους δεν μπορούν να περιμένουν τον ένα περίπου μήνα που χρειάζεται για την μετάβαση.

----------


## greatst

αυτό το άρθρο το είδατε? http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...09/2008_284673




> εγω παντως κατεβαζω με 9,8ΚΒ.
> πηρα πακετο για φορθνετ. για να δουμε.
> σε 2 εταιριες ειχα ιντερνετ. στην compulink και την αλτεκ. και οι 2 χρεοκωπησαν.
> λετε;;;;;;;;


γουρλής είσαι ρε φίλε, να σε φωνάζουμε σε εγκαίνια, αγιασμούς κλπ...  :Razz: 




> Με εχουν πρηξει να τους στειλω πισω τον ασυρματο ρουτερ και την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη του i-call γιατι εκανα διακοπη του i-call !
> Εγω ομως κανω το κοροιδο γιατι μου χρωσταν ακομη 22 μηνες internet που μου ειχαν υποσχεθει με την αγορα το i-do silver (το pc ακομη μεσα σςτο κουτι το εχω και το πηρα μονο και μονο για το internet)!!!!
> Για πειτε μου ρε παιδια τι νομιζετε οτι πρεπει να κανω?
> Να τους τα δωσω πισω και θα  ειμαι σωστως  η να τα κρατησω γιατι η altec δεν ηταν σωστη στις υποχρεωσεις της απεναντι μου !


μάλλον να τους τα δώσεις πίσω για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο  :Whistle: 




> και η ψυχικη ηρεμια ομως αξιζει πολλα!


+100000  :One thumb up: 




> Ψυχική ηρεμία είναι το σύρσιμο που απολαμβάνουν όσοι έχουν Conn-X το τελευταίο πενθήμερο;
> Περίεργα γούστα έχεις.


σύρσιμο?  :Thinking:

----------


## xmperop1

> Ψυχική ηρεμία είναι το σύρσιμο που απολαμβάνουν όσοι έχουν Conn-X το τελευταίο πενθήμερο;
> Περίεργα γούστα έχεις.


Σύρσιμο?
Ολά οκ!!!!!

----------


## no_logo

> Ψυχική ηρεμία είναι το σύρσιμο που απολαμβάνουν όσοι έχουν Conn-X το τελευταίο πενθήμερο;
> Περίεργα γούστα έχεις.


που το είδες;

με το connX βρήκα την ηρεμία και η σύνδεση πάντα τερματίζει  :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

Έχουν (είχαν;; θα σε γελάσω) κάπου πρόβλημα λόγω αναβάθμισης και νομίζει πως έτσι είναι σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## sdikr

οποίος  θέλει να συνεχίσει το Offtopic, ελευθέρα,  αλλά θα διαγράφονται ως  offtopic,  
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## arj

> αυτό το άρθρο το είδατε? http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...09/2008_284673


Ισχύει το γεγονός πως σε όσα υπουργεία έχουν γυρίσει την τηλεφωνία τους σε Συζευξις έχουν κρατήσει και γραμμές ΟΤΕ και εξυπηρετούνται αυτό τον καιρό και απο αυτές.
Δεν ισύει όμως οτι το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου κινδυνεύει να μείνει χωρίς τηλέφωνο διοτι πολύ απλά δεν έχει τηλεφωνία μεσω Συζευξις. 
Οι δημοσιγράφοι τα παραφουσκώνουν ώρες ώρες (διαπίστωση που έκανα βραδυάτικα και εγώ... :Smile: )

----------


## konenas

Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω, μου έρχονται μερικά ερωτήματα.

Το κράτος δεν μας προειδοποίησε για την κατάντια της ΑΛΤΕΚ.
Πήρε όμως τα μέτρα που έπρεπε για να λειτουργεί;

Αφού έδωσε, με διαγωνισμό, το «Σύζευξις» στην ΑΛΤΕΚ και όχι στον Οργ.Τ.Ελ., δεν κατάλαβε ότι πουλώντας τον Οργ.Τ.Ελ σε ιδιώτες, αυτός θα ζητήσει πίσω το δίκτυό του που είχε νοικιάσει τσάμπα, για να το ξανανοικιάσει ακριβά αυτή τη φορά;

Το δημόσιο δεν έχει βάλει ρήτρες για τις υπηρεσίες που του παρέχει η ΑΛΤΕΚ; 

Ξέρει τι να κάνει αν η ΑΛΤΕΚ κλείσει;

Την ΕΕΤΤ τι την έχει;

Με τέτοια επιθετική πολιτική ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ. θα «κλείσει» το κράτος και θα γίνει πάλι ο βεζίρης.

Πόσο θα πληρώνουμε την adsl του χρόνου ή την ftth μετά από χρόνια;

Οργ.Τ.Ελ, βοντα και γουιντ οι μόνοι ανταγωνιστές.

----------


## stl04

> Ψυχική ηρεμία είναι το σύρσιμο που απολαμβάνουν όσοι έχουν Conn-X το τελευταίο πενθήμερο;
> Περίεργα γούστα έχεις.



Ενας φιλος μου, πηγε απο Αλτεκ σε Conn-X.. Την πρωτη μερα ολα καλα. Απο το Σαββατο ομως τρελες αποσυνδεσεις και καθυστερισεις. Μετα απο τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνία του είπαν ότι αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα στην περιοχή (Παγκράτι)  και ότι θα λυθεί άμεσα… 

Ενα πραγμα που σκέφτηκα είναι μήπως ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι έτοιμος να δεχτεί ολο τον κοσμο της ΑΛΤΕΚ ? Χρυσοπληρώνει ο κόσμος της υπηρεσίες του για να απολαμβάνει τι ? Τις αποσυνδέσεις του. 


Αρε αθανατε πΟΤΕ  :Worthy:

----------


## gogos888

> Ενας φιλος μου, πηγε απο Αλτεκ σε Conn-X.. Την πρωτη μερα ολα καλα. Απο το Σαββατο ομως τρελες αποσυνδεσεις και καθυστερισεις. Μετα απο τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνία του είπαν ότι αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα στην περιοχή (Παγκράτι)  και ότι θα λυθεί άμεσα… 
> 
> Ενα πραγμα που σκέφτηκα είναι μήπως ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι έτοιμος να δεχτεί ολο τον κοσμο της ΑΛΤΕΚ ? Χρυσοπληρώνει ο κόσμος της υπηρεσίες του για να απολαμβάνει τι ? Τις αποσυνδέσεις του. 
> 
> 
> Αρε αθανατε πΟΤΕ


Υπάρχει θέμα εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=229669
Όσο για το άλλο που λες να είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο ΟΤΕ τους χωράει όλους.

----------


## jimmy870

Ρε παιδιά, με την άλτεκ τι έγινε τελικά;

----------


## vpapas

Off Topic







> Ρε παιδιά, με την άλτεκ τι έγινε τελικά;


Μετά από 158 σελίδες από που να αρχίσει κανείς και που να τελειώσει !

----------


## jimmy870

Δεν είμαι καινούργιος στο Thread, απλώς ρωτάω γιατί φαινομενικά ασχολούμαστε περισσότερο με τον οτε απ' ότι με το θέμα της άλτεκ.

Άσε που διαγράφτικε προϋγούμενο μου post δήθεν πως ήταν offtopic ενώ αφορούσε το προσωπικό της άλτεκ.




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μετά από 158 σελίδες από που να αρχίσει κανείς και που να τελειώσει !

----------


## abcd5

> Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω, μου έρχονται μερικά ερωτήματα.
> 
> ....
> Το δημόσιο δεν έχει βάλει ρήτρες για τις υπηρεσίες που του παρέχει η ΑΛΤΕΚ; 
> 
> Ξέρει τι να κάνει αν η ΑΛΤΕΚ κλείσει;
> ...


Θα έχει βάλει. Αλλά εάν δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα τα μόνο που θα πάρει θα είναι οι εγγυητικές που θα έχει δώσει για καλή εκτέλεση του έργου. Πιστεύω ότι στην περίπτωση τέτοιων υπηρεσιών η ζημιά που παθαίνει ο πελάτης του έργου δεν μπορεί να καλυφθεί από καμία εγγυητική.

Όσο για το τί θα κάνει η ΚΤΠ, ξέρει κανείς τι προβλέπει η σύμβαση του Σύζευξις;  :RTFM:

----------


## manoulamou

> Ενας φιλος μου, πηγε απο Αλτεκ σε Conn-X.. Την πρωτη μερα ολα καλα. Απο το Σαββατο ομως τρελες αποσυνδεσεις και καθυστερισεις. Μετα απο τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνία του είπαν ότι αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα στην περιοχή (Παγκράτι)  και ότι θα λυθεί άμεσα… 
> Ενα πραγμα που σκέφτηκα είναι μήπως ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι έτοιμος να δεχτεί ολο τον κοσμο της ΑΛΤΕΚ ? Χρυσοπληρώνει ο κόσμος της υπηρεσίες του για να απολαμβάνει τι ? Τις αποσυνδέσεις του. 
> Αρε αθανατε πΟΤΕ


Μια χαρα μπορει να σηκωσει κι αυτους της Altec και πολυ περισσοτερους ακομη!
Ποτε στο παρελθον δεν ειχα σοβαρο προβλημα με αποσυνδεσεις
οχι τακτικες ουτε καν βραχυχρονιες! :Smile:

----------


## jpan

Στην Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία είχε ένα αρθράκι που έλεγε ότι, σε περίπτωση που φαλιρίσει η Αλτεκ, το Σύζευξις θα το αναλάβει η πρώτη επιλαχούσα του έργου που είναι ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## dreamer25

Οσοι τρεξατε να βαλετε conn-x μαλλον την πατησατε γιατι η vodafone εβγαλε απιστευτη προσφορα με 1200 λεπτα και 24αρα ταχυτητα μονο με 22,90Ε το μηνα και χωρις παγιο οτε.Πλεον πιστευω ηρθε η καταλληλη στιγμη να αποχαιρετισω και γω την αλτεκ αλλα και πιο πολυ τα κορακια του οτε.Τωρα τι θα κανει ο οτε θα προσπαθησει να κλεισει και τη vodafone?Μπα χλωμο εδω καλα-καλα ο πρωθυπουργος δεν μπορει να τα βαλει με τον κοκκαλη...

----------


## jpan

> Οσοι τρεξατε να βαλετε conn-x μαλλον την πατησατε γιατι η vodafone εβγαλε απιστευτη προσφορα με 1200 λεπτα και 24αρα ταχυτητα μονο με 22,90Ε το μηνα και χωρις παγιο οτε.Πλεον πιστευω ηρθε η καταλληλη στιγμη να αποχαιρετισω και γω την αλτεκ αλλα και πιο πολυ τα κορακια του οτε.Τωρα τι θα κανει ο οτε θα προσπαθησει να κλεισει και τη vodafone?Μπα χλωμο εδω καλα-καλα ο πρωθυπουργος δεν μπορει να τα βαλει με τον κοκκαλη...


Όμως η HOL που συνεργάζεται με τη Vodafone δεν έχει ιδιόκτητο σε όλη την Ελλάδα, ή τουλάχιστον εκεί που η Altec έδινε 24αρα μέσω ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## manoulamou

Λες γι αυτο: Τηλεφωνία και Internet μόνο με 22,90 € / μήνα για ένα χρόνο  ;;;
Συνεχεια αυτης εδω: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=218394
 :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
Βεβαια δεν καλυπτει οπως η altec μεσω αρυς ολη την Ελλαδα...  :Wink:

----------


## dreamer25

> Όμως η HOL που συνεργάζεται με τη Vodafone δεν έχει ιδιόκτητο σε όλη την Ελλάδα, ή τουλάχιστον εκεί που η Altec έδινε 24αρα μέσω ΑΡΥΣ.


καλα εννοειται γκαντεμια για αυτους που δεν υποστηριζει η περιοχη τους vodafone...Aπλα δεν ξερω αν τα 1200 λεπτα ειναι για καθε μηνα η για ολοκληρο τον χρονο?Αν ειναι το δευτερο δεν θα αξιζει...Μαλλον αυτη ειναι η απαντηση προς την ΟΝ με την δωρεαν συνδρομη μεχρι τελος του χρονου.

----------


## pt3

Πάντως για όσους νομίζουν οτι οι καταναλωτές θα πρέπει να είχαν κάποια extra προστασία από κράτος, φορείς κλπ ας ρίξουν μια ματιά σε Αμερική μεριά για το πως κλείνουν τραπεζες, ή και Αγγλία για αεροπορικές εταιρείες που βάζουν λουκέτο σε μια νυχτα.

Ετσι είναι η ελευθερη αγορά και φθηνά και σίγουρα δε γίνετε.

----------


## manoulamou

Βεβαια ακομη και στην Αμερικη την περασμενη βδομαδα
για να μην καταρρευσει πληρως το χρηματοπιστωτικο συστημα
η κυβερνηση πηρε καποια υποστηρικτικα μετρα:::
Μπους: Σχέδιο διάσωσης των Freddie Mac-Fannie Mae και της οικονομίας
Οι Αμερικανοί θα πρέπει να έχουν εμπιστοσύνη στα μέτρα που ελήφθησαν, δήλωσε ο Αμερικανός πρόεδρος.

Μιλαμε ομως για διαφορετικες περιπτωσεις και τεραστια μεγεθη εεε;;; :Thinking:

----------


## MessengerOfGood

> Με εχουν πρηξει να τους στειλω πισω τον ασυρματο ρουτερ και την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη του i-call γιατι εκανα διακοπη του i-call !
> Εγω ομως κανω το κοροιδο γιατι μου χρωσταν ακομη 22 μηνες internet που μου ειχαν υποσχεθει με την αγορα το i-do silver (το pc ακομη μεσα σςτο κουτι το εχω και το πηρα μονο και μονο για το internet)!!!!
> Για πειτε μου ρε παιδια τι νομιζετε οτι πρεπει να κανω?
> Να τους τα δωσω πισω και θα  ειμαι σωστως  η να τα κρατησω γιατι η altec δεν ηταν σωστη στις υποχρεωσεις της απεναντι μου !


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ. Νομίζω ότι δεν μπορούν να ζητούν πίσω το router και το DECT τηλέφωνο. 

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι άλλο τμήμα ασχολείται με το ένα θέμα (αδυναμία ανταπόκρισης στιος υποχρεώσεις τους) και άλλο με το άλλο θέμα (εισπράξεις). 

Πιο πολύ με απασχολεί *αν μπορούν να διεκδικήσουν τα λεφτά* (εγώ έχω και ένα απλήρωτο λογαριασμό i-call και περιμένω να δώ τι θα κάνουν, μέχρι τώρα πήραν ένα τηλέφωνο τη γυναίκα μου - περιμένω να πάρουν και εμένα).

Πάντως σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν τα βαάζουμε με τα παιδιά που τηλεφωνούν - αυτοί είναι τα πραγματικά θύματα...

........Auto merged post: MessengerOfGood πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πάντως για όσους νομίζουν οτι οι καταναλωτές θα πρέπει να είχαν κάποια extra προστασία από κράτος, φορείς κλπ ας ρίξουν μια ματιά σε Αμερική μεριά για το πως κλείνουν τραπεζες, ή και Αγγλία για αεροπορικές εταιρείες που βάζουν λουκέτο σε μια νυχτα.
> 
> Ετσι είναι η ελευθερη αγορά και φθηνά και σίγουρα δε γίνετε.


Ποιά ελεύθερη αγορά; Δηλαδή στην Αμερικη/Αγγλία έχουν ελεύθερη αγορά;΄

----------


## konenas

Άντε, πήραν και μένα για να με ενημερώσουν ότι έχει πρόβλημα η ΑΛΤΕΚ και να μου πουλήσουν κόνεξ.
Η υπάλληλος, πολύ ωραία, είπε ότι παίρνουν τους πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ επειδή έχουν πρόβλημα. τηλ 2103749300 (από το 134)

@μεσσεντζεροφγκουντ
Καπιταλισμό και ελεύθερη αγορά έχουν μόνο στο Μπαγκλαντές. :Laughing:

----------


## tatief

Η Αλτεκ είναι απίστευτη !!!
Μου έστειλε λογαριασμό τηλεφωνίας για το Σταθερή απεριόριστη (κάτι σαν το Connex - Talk) με σταθερή μηνιαία χρέωση 15 ευρώ για απεριόριστα τηλεφωνήματα στην Ελλάδα τον μήνα Αυγουστο λές και μπορούσε κανείς να πραγματοποιήσει κλήσεις σε αυτό το διάστημα.

Για ξύλο είναι μου φαίνεται !!!

ΥΓ. Και μετά μερικοί λένε δεν χρειάζεται να τους ζητήσεις αποζημίωση

----------


## manoulamou

Αρνηση πληρωμης, διαμαρτυρια, καταγγελιες:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=281
ξεκινωντας βεβαια απο ΕΕΤΤ!

----------


## jap

> Αρνηση πληρωμης, διαμαρτυρια, καταγγελιες:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=281
> ξεκινωντας βεβαια απο ΕΕΤΤ!


Ή ένα απλό τηλεφωνάκι και τους ζητάμε να το πιστώσουν.  :Wink:  Σε καμιά εβδομάδα απαντούσαν. Τώρα βέβαια.... Αλλά φαντάζομαι θα είναι στάνταρ αίτημα όλων.

----------


## nontasaggelis

*ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ!!!*

Το i-call δουλευει παρα πολυ καλα,οι κλησεις πραγματοποιουνται αμεσα,οι κλησεις προς i-call γινονται πια ευκολα,παρεχετε παλι αναγνωριση κλησεων των i-callin αριθμων προς ολα τα κινητα,οι διεθνεις γινονται ανετα,η ποιοτητα των κλησεων πολυ καλη οπως πριν * ΚΑΙ*  σε περιπτωση που καλεσεις λαθος  η  ανυπαρκτο αριθμο ακους το εξης:
"WIND,ο αριθμος που καλεσατε δεν υπαρχει" η 
"WIND,η συνδεση με τον αριθμο που καλειτε δεν ειναι δυνατη!!!

ΙΔΟΜΕΝ!!!

----------


## vpapas

> *ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ!!!*
> 
> Το i-call δουλευει παρα πολυ καλα,οι κλησεις πραγματοποιουνται αμεσα,οι κλησεις προς i-call γινονται πια ευκολα,παρεχετε παλι αναγνωριση κλησεων των i-callin αριθμων προς ολα τα κινητα,οι διεθνεις γινονται ανετα,η ποιοτητα των κλησεων πολυ καλη οπως πριν * ΚΑΙ*  σε περιπτωση που καλεσεις λαθος  η  ανυπαρκτο αριθμο ακους το εξης:
> "WIND,ο αριθμος που καλεσατε δεν υπαρχει" η 
> "WIND,η συνδεση με τον αριθμο που καλειτε δεν ειναι δυνατη!!!
> 
> ΙΔΟΜΕΝ!!!


Science Fiction ???

----------


## pt3

> Ποιά ελεύθερη αγορά; Δηλαδή στην Αμερικη/Αγγλία έχουν ελεύθερη αγορά;΄


 
Ξερεις καπου αλλού να έχουν πιό ελεύθερη?

----------


## manoulamou

> *ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ!!!*
> 
> Το i-call δουλευει παρα πολυ καλα,οι κλησεις πραγματοποιουνται αμεσα,οι κλησεις προς i-call γινονται πια ευκολα,παρεχετε παλι αναγνωριση κλησεων των i-callin αριθμων προς ολα τα κινητα,οι διεθνεις γινονται ανετα,η ποιοτητα των κλησεων πολυ καλη οπως πριν * ΚΑΙ*  σε περιπτωση που καλεσεις λαθος  η  ανυπαρκτο αριθμο ακους το εξης:
> "WIND,ο αριθμος που καλεσατε δεν υπαρχει" η 
> "WIND,η συνδεση με τον αριθμο που καλειτε δεν ειναι δυνατη!!!
> 
> ΙΔΟΜΕΝ!!!


Λετε να αγοραστηκε απ την Wind ΟΛΑ σ ενα πακετο; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thourios

> *ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ!!!*
> 
> Το i-call δουλευει παρα πολυ καλα,οι κλησεις πραγματοποιουνται αμεσα,οι κλησεις προς i-call γινονται πια ευκολα,παρεχετε παλι αναγνωριση κλησεων των i-callin αριθμων προς ολα τα κινητα,οι διεθνεις γινονται ανετα,η ποιοτητα των κλησεων πολυ καλη οπως πριν * ΚΑΙ*  σε περιπτωση που καλεσεις λαθος  η  ανυπαρκτο αριθμο ακους το εξης:
> "WIND,ο αριθμος που καλεσατε δεν υπαρχει" η 
> "WIND,η συνδεση με τον αριθμο που καλειτε δεν ειναι δυνατη!!!
> 
> ΙΔΟΜΕΝ!!!


Απο τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ αυτή την στιγμή που καλώ τον αριθμό i-call που έχω παίρνω σήμα κατειλημμένου στις τέσσερεις από τις πέντε φορές.

Απο κινητό Wind η κλήση ολοκληρώνεται κανονικά.

Τίποτε δεν νομίζω να "παίζει" ακόμα.

Η κατάσταση ήταν καλύτερη χθες μιας και η κίνηση ήταν περιορισμένη.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Απο τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ αυτή την στιγμή που καλώ τον αριθμό i-call που έχω παίρνω σήμα κατελημένου στις τέσσερεις από τις πέντε φορές.
> 
> Απο κινητό Wind η κλήση ολοκληρώνεται κανονικά.
> 
> Τίποτε δεν νομίζω να "παίζει" ακόμα.
> 
> Η κατάσταση ήταν καλύτερη χθες μιας και η κίνηση ήταν περιορισμένη.


Eγω παντως που δοκιμαζω απο οτε βγαινει αν οχι με την πρωτη,σιγουρα με την δευτερη!(εξαρταται και απο την περιοχη και απο το κεντρο του οτε που ξεκιναει η δρομολογηση)
Αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι λογω των κομμενων κυκλωματων του οτε προς ALTEC και θα υφισταται μεχρι καταβολης του χρεους και αποκαταστασης της διασυνδεσης!

----------


## kleompet

Έλεος αν θελει καποια ταιρεια να εξαγοράσει την Altec ας το κάνει τώρα έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα μας
 :Evil:

----------


## valsam

Πριν μιση ωρα παλι τηλ. απο Οτε !
Αυτην την φορα μου λεει ο υπαλληλος οτι γνωριζουμε οτι εχετε καποιο προβλημα με την σταθερη τηλεφωνια και αν θα ηθελα να βαλω καποιο πακετο απεριοριστης !!!
Οταν τον ρωτησα αν ξερει ποιον εχω στην σταθερη μου απαντησε πως δεν ξερει και το μονο που γνωριζε ειναι οτι απλα υπαρχει προβλημα στην γραμη μου!
Πειτε παλι οτι μπαζει η ιστορια μου Οτεζτζιδες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Και πειτε οτι παλι πηραν εντελως τυχαια !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vpapas

welcome to the club !


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=231944

----------


## papail

Εδώ ακριβώς μπάζει..........................





> Οταν τον ρωτησα αν ξερει ποιον εχω στην σταθερη μου απαντησε πως δεν ξερει και το μονο που γνωριζε ειναι οτι απλα υπαρχει προβλημα στην γραμη μου!
> !


.........................αυτό που *μόνος* σου αποκάλεσες *ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ*




> Πειτε παλι οτι μπαζει* η ιστορια μου* Οτεζτζιδες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ΥΓ Τι το παιδεύεις ;
Αφού δεν έχεις ταλέντο!!!!

----------


## manoulamou

Απλα φοιτητακια που  ανωθεν εντολες εκτελουν, εαν ξερετε λιγο απο Τ/Κ ...
Δεν ωφελει ουτε θ αλλαξουν πολιτικη ο,τι και να τους πειτε πανω στα νευρα σας.
Προσωπικα απ όπου κι αν μου τηλεφωνησουν (οχι μονο για ιντερνετ ή σταθερη)
 τους πεταω ενα κουφο αναλογα το προϊον και αντε γεια.
Ας πουμε με παιρνουν συνεχως απ τη Vivodi για "να με απαλλαξουν απ το παγιο" 
και τους λεω "δεν θελω γιατι εχω καφετιερα, καλημερα σας"... :Laughing: 
Η απ τη Eurobank για νεα καρτα και τους απαντω: θα μου καουν τα μπιφτεκια!
 Αντι να σας την σπανε αυτοι,  γυριστε το στην πλακα!

----------


## atheos71

> Ας πουμε με παιρνουν συνεχως απ τη Vivodi για "να με απαλλαξουν απ το παγιο" 
> και τους λεω "δεν θελω γιατι εχω καφετιερα, καλημερα σας"...


Δίνουν δώρο και καφετιέρα με νέα σύνδεση; :ROFL:

----------


## lewton

> ΥΓ Τι το παιδεύεις ;
> Αφού δεν έχεις ταλέντο!!!!


Εμένα πάντως με έπεισε.
Εσύ πάλι... χλωμό.  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

> Δίνουν δώρο και καφετιέρα με νέα σύνδεση;


Ειναι κολπο του Winston Churhill, 
τους πετας κατι που δεν μπορουν αμεσα να σου απαντησουν και 
μετα ευγενικα το κλεινεις! :ROFL: 
(η καφετιερα ειναι μεταγραφη απ την αντι-διαφημιση ΟΤΕ VS HOL)







Edit: [  :Cool:  μην αρχισετε τωρα αντιπαραθεση για το *ποιος θα πεισει ποιον* ... :Cool:  ]

----------


## papail

> Εμένα πάντως με έπεισε.
> Εσύ πάλι... χλωμό.




Off Topic


		Δεν φταίω εγώ που είσαι ευκολόπιστος :Thinking:

----------


## zeta

> Πριν μιση ωρα παλι τηλ. απο Οτε !
> Αυτην την φορα μου λεει ο υπαλληλος οτι γνωριζουμε οτι εχετε καποιο προβλημα με την σταθερη τηλεφωνια και αν θα ηθελα να βαλω καποιο πακετο απεριοριστης !!!
> Οταν τον ρωτησα αν ξερει ποιον εχω στην σταθερη μου απαντησε πως δεν ξερει και το μονο που γνωριζε ειναι οτι απλα υπαρχει προβλημα στην γραμη μου!
> Πειτε παλι οτι μπαζει η ιστορια μου Οτεζτζιδες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Και πειτε οτι παλι πηραν εντελως τυχαια !!!!!!!!!!!


καλά, και πάλι μας έπεισες......

ειναι πολύ απλό, αλλά αν ο οτε χρησιμοποιεί το πελατολόγιο της άλτεκ, 
μπορεί να παιρνει τηλεφωνα στο ασχετο, και να λεει κανουμε προωθηση του conn-x, talk, ή του otetalk, ή ότι άλλο, 
σας ενδιαφέρει? που αυτό βεβαια μπορει να το κανει σε ολους, οχι μονο στην αλτεκ.....
αν καποιος μου πει οτι τον πηραν τηλεφωνο και του ειπαν τα παραπανω, θα το δεχτω, 
τα υπολοιπα, ειναι απλές ιστορίες που δεν τις πιστευουν ούτε τα μικρα παιδια.
Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υποστηρίζω τον ΟΤΕ, αν ετσι νομίζετε, αλλά τη νοημοσύνη του μέσου Έλληνα.
Και στην τελική, στον ΟΤΕ ειναι ηλίθιοι? δηλαδή δεν ξέρουν πως να το κανουν?
δεν αρνουμαι οτι μπορεί να το κανουν, αν και αμφιβάλλω και γι αυτό, αλλά μπορουν να το 
κανουν καλά, έτσι αποκλείεται. :No no: 
και το ίδιο θα έλεγα για οποιον πάροχο και αν υποστήριζε καποιος ότι κάνει αυτό το πράγμα. Με αυτόν τον 
τρόπο απλά δε γίνεται. :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Closed topic:

----------


## citizen78

> Πριν μιση ωρα παλι τηλ. απο Οτε !
> Αυτην την φορα μου λεει ο υπαλληλος οτι γνωριζουμε οτι εχετε καποιο προβλημα με την σταθερη τηλεφωνια και αν θα ηθελα να βαλω καποιο πακετο απεριοριστης !!!
> Οταν τον ρωτησα αν ξερει ποιον εχω στην σταθερη μου απαντησε πως δεν ξερει και το μονο που γνωριζε ειναι οτι απλα υπαρχει προβλημα στην γραμη μου!
> Πειτε παλι οτι μπαζει η ιστορια μου Οτεζτζιδες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Και πειτε οτι παλι πηραν εντελως τυχαια !!!!!!!!!!!


 
Φοβαμαι  οτι γνωστοι σου σε δουλευουν και σε περνουν τηλεφωνα ταχα από ΟΤΕ. Εισαι ιδανικός για (εστω κακογουστες) πλακες.

ΥΓ. Τρίτη απόπειρα - πιο πειστική από τις 2 πρωτες ομολογουμένως ...

----------


## valsam

> Φοβαμαι  οτι γνωστοι σου σε δουλευουν και σε περνουν τηλεφωνα ταχα από ΟΤΕ. Εισαι ιδανικός για (εστω κακογουστες) πλακες.
> 
> ΥΓ. Τρίτη απόπειρα - πιο πειστική από τις 2 πρωτες ομολογουμένως ...


Δεν παιζεστε με τιποτα !!!!
Αλλα βλεπω οτι εσεις που γραφετε ολες αυτες τις Edit: [  :No no:  ]  ειστε ολοι πελατες του ΟΤΕ και νομιζετε οτι αποκαλοντας με ψευτη θα εχετε εστω και μια μικρη ικανοποιηση που σας πιανει τον ποπο ο ΟΤΕ τοσο καιρο και παρακολουθειτε αυτο το τοπικ μονο και μονο για να βγαλετε την χολη σας!
Αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτο το τοπικ  αφορα τους πελατες τις altec, δεν πατε σε κανα τοπικ του ΟΤΕ να συζητησετε για την τρομερη 2Mbps (ζητημα να πιανετε 1024)που πληρωνετε χρυσαφι και αφηστε μας ησηχους!!!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν παιζεστε με τιποτα !!!!
> Αλλα βλεπω οτι εσεις που γραφετε ολες αυτες τις Edit: [  ]  ειστε ολοι πελατες του ΟΤΕ και νομιζετε οτι αποκαλοντας με ψευτη θα εχετε εστω και μια μικρη ικανοποιηση που σας πιανει τον ποπο ο ΟΤΕ τοσο καιρο και παρακολουθειτε αυτο το τοπικ μονο και μονο για να βγαλετε την χολη σας!
> Αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτο το τοπικ  αφορα τους πελατες τις altec, δεν πατε σε κανα τοπικ του ΟΤΕ να συζητησετε για την τρομερη 2Mbps (ζητημα να πιανετε 1024)που πληρωνετε χρυσαφι και αφηστε μας ησηχους!!!!!


Πελάτης  Αλτεκ  είμαι,  εσείς τι πιάνετε;

----------


## no_logo

> Πελάτης  Αλτεκ  είμαι,  εσείς τι πιάνετε;


της altec τα μαλακά  :ROFL:

----------


## zeta

> Δεν παιζεστε με τιποτα !!!!
> Αλλα βλεπω οτι εσεις που γραφετε ολες αυτες τις Edit: [  ]  ειστε ολοι πελατες του ΟΤΕ και νομιζετε οτι αποκαλοντας με ψευτη θα εχετε εστω και μια μικρη ικανοποιηση που σας πιανει τον ποπο ο ΟΤΕ τοσο καιρο και παρακολουθειτε αυτο το τοπικ μονο και μονο για να βγαλετε την χολη σας!
> Αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτο το τοπικ  αφορα τους πελατες τις altec, δεν πατε σε κανα τοπικ του ΟΤΕ να συζητησετε για την τρομερη 2Mbps (ζητημα να πιανετε 1024)που πληρωνετε χρυσαφι και αφηστε μας ησηχους!!!!!


όταν ο πελάτης ειναι ευχαριστημένος, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα!!!
όσοι έχετε αλτεκ τώρα, που οχι μονο δεν εχετε υπηρεσίες, αλλά σας έχει γράψει και 15 μέρες, 
πως΄νιώθετε δηλαδή? τι σας.....πιάνει η αλτεκ και νοιώθετε ικανοποίηση?

----------


## 3lbereth

:Tease: Χμμμ, μήπως διακρίνω μια μικρή χαιρεκακία?!?

----------


## zeta

> Χμμμ, μήπως διακρίνω μια μικρή χαιρεκακία?!?


όχι, δεν υπάρχει από κανέναν διάθεση χαιρεκακίας στους εγκλωβισμένους της αλτεκ,
αλίμονο, 
αλλά 
όταν ένας εγκλωβισμένος πουλά παραμύθια της χαλιμάς, και αναρωτιέται 
για το πως νοιωθουν οι πελάτες του  οτε που τους πιανει τον....με τις ακριβές 
υπηρεσίες του....
τότε διαβάζεις αυτά που διαβάζεις....
πριν βγαλεις συμπεράσματα περι ...χαιρεκακίας και άλλα....
να διαβάζεις τα ποστ απο την αρχή......και μετά κρίνε....όλα δεκτά..
φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## citizen78

> Δεν παιζεστε με τιποτα !!!!
> Αλλα βλεπω οτι εσεις που γραφετε ολες αυτες τις Edit: [  ] ειστε ολοι πελατες του ΟΤΕ και νομιζετε οτι αποκαλοντας με ψευτη ...


Το δεν πείθομαι από οσα γραφεις σημαίνει  "ετσι που τα γραφεις" Είτε γιατι βαριέσαι (ετσι ειπες για τη πρώτη εκδοχή) είτε γιατι δεν εχεις ικανότητα στο γραπτο λόγο (ουτε εγω εχω - δεν ειναι κακό) , αφήνεις λογικα κενα και ασαφεις που με κανουν να μη πιστευω οτι τα πραγματα είναι ακριβως έτσι. Τη λέξη "ψευτης"  εσύ τη πρωτοχρησιμοποιησες .... (να θυμηθώ το "οποιος εχει τη μυγα .." ; )




> ... θα εχετε εστω και μια μικρη ικανοποιηση που σας πιανει τον ποπο ο ΟΤΕ τοσο καιρο και παρακολουθειτε αυτο το τοπικ μονο και μονο για να βγαλετε την χολη σας!


Εν μερει (μόνο) εχεις δίκιο: αισθανομαι (αυτο)δικαιωμένος που πριν εναμιση χρόνο (που ειχα isp την altec) καταλαβα τι σόι εταιρεία είναι και λακισα. Ας ήταν πιο φτηνή  - ναι είμαι αρκετα λεφτάς : μπορώ να δίνω 5 ευρώ παραπάνω το μηνα για να είμαι σε αξιοπιστη εταιρεία ....
Εσύ ομως μηπως βγαζεις  τη χολή σου , που δεν εισαι πια ο "ψαγμενος" που τη βγαζει φτηνά ; ή εχεις τσαντιστει γιατι είσαι "σφιχτός";





> Αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτο το τοπικ αφορα τους πελατες τις altec, δεν πατε σε κανα τοπικ του ΟΤΕ να συζητησετε για την τρομερη 2Mbps (ζητημα να πιανετε 1024)που πληρωνετε χρυσαφι και αφηστε μας ησηχους!!!!!


1) Oπ !!! Στη περιπτωση μου έχασες ! Ειμαι ακόμα πελατης του Altec i-call ...
Μου επιτρεπεις λοιπον να γραφω εδώ ? (και να μην μου επιτρέπεις ομως ....)

2) 1 Mbps εχω - μου φτανει και περισσευει 

3) Μαλλον δεν ξερεις ποσο κοστιζει το χρυσαφι ...

ΥΓ. δεν αντεχουν τα νευρα σου , αστο.

----------


## kleompet

Την ατυχια μου μέσα αγόρασα τον υπολογιστη ido της altec με δύο χρόνια 24mbit adsl στην αρχη του καλοκαιριού. Έναντι 12,5 ευρω το μήνα μέσω πιστωτικής. Για το υπολοιπο φοβαμαι οτι θα κλαίω τα λεφτα που θα δίνω κάθε μήνα για τις υπηρεσίες της Altec που δεν έχω. :Mad:

----------


## sdikr

> Την ατυχια μου μέσα αγόρασα τον υπολογιστη ido της altec με δύο χρόνια 24mbit adsl στην αρχη του καλοκαιριού. Έναντι 12,5 ευρω το μήνα μέσω πιστωτικής. Για το υπολοιπο φοβαμαι οτι θα κλαίω τα λεφτα που θα δίνω κάθε μήνα για τις υπηρεσίες της Altec που δεν έχω.


Υπολογιστή δεν έχεις;

Αν ναι τότε γιατί λές τζάμπα;

----------


## zeta

> Την ατυχια μου μέσα αγόρασα τον υπολογιστη ido της altec με δύο χρόνια 24mbit adsl στην αρχη του καλοκαιριού. Έναντι 12,5 ευρω το μήνα μέσω πιστωτικής. Για το υπολοιπο φοβαμαι οτι θα κλαίω τα λεφτα που θα δίνω κάθε μήνα για τις υπηρεσίες της Altec που δεν έχω.


ε φανταζομαι οτι αν κλεισει η αλτεκ, δεν θα συνεχισει να χρεωνεται η πιστωτική σου....
λογικό δεν ειναι?
νομιζω οτι εισαι πιο τυχερος από αυτούς που έχουν προπληρωμένα τοις μετρητοίς πακέτα..
αντε να τους δωσουν πισω τα λεφτα....

δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανετε, καταγγελια συμβασης, οσοι πλεον δεν εχετε υπηρεσίες, για να μην πληρωσετε τελος διακοπής, 
ή να περιμένετε?

----------


## kleompet

Υπολογιστη είχα ήδη. Απλά ο υπολογιστης ido ως γνωστο ειναι μεγάλη μουφα. έδινε και δορυφορικη κεραια και 24 μήνες adsl. επειδη χρησιμοποίησα τη πιστωτική το χρεος μου πλέον είναι προς την τράπερζα

----------


## citizen78

> Υπολογιστή δεν έχεις;
> 
> Αν ναι τότε γιατί λές τζάμπα;


Ε, μην γινεσαι κακός . Ξερουμε ολοι γιατι ετρεξε ο περισσότερος κόσμος να παρει το ido ...
Κακώς βεβαια , αλλα και που να το φανταστούν το πατατρακ ... Ηταν πολύ δελεαστικό για να το σκεφτεις σε βαθος ...

----------


## kleompet

η τράπεζα έχει πλήρωσει ήδη την altec. και εγω τώρα πληρώνω τη τράπεζα. είμαι δεσμευμένος προς τη τράπεζα

----------


## zeta

> Υπολογιστη είχα ήδη. Απλά ο υπολογιστης ido ως γνωστο ειναι μεγάλη μουφα. έδινε και δορυφορικη κεραια και 24 μήνες adsl. επειδη χρησιμοποίησα τη πιστωτική το χρεος μου πλέον είναι προς την τράπερζα


όντως, οπότε καλά κρασιά...
δεν ειναι μηνιαίος ο λογαριασμός που χρεώνεται στην καρτα...
οπότε... :Sad:

----------


## sdikr

> η τράπεζα έχει πλήρωσει ήδη την altec. και εγω τώρα πληρώνω τη τράπεζα. είμαι δεσμευμένος προς τη τράπεζα



Δεν σε σταματάει κανένας  απο το να κάνεις μια ερώτηση στην τράπεζα

----------


## kleompet

citizen78 σίγουρα έχεις δίκιο. Το ido πάντως είναι μούφα. (Το λιγότερο που μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω)
Προσφορά ήταν τοσο εξεφτελιστηκα φτηνη που έπρεπε ίσως να υποψιαστω την altec.
Σκεφτείτε με 300 ευρω υπολογιστης, δορυφορική, modem router και 24 μήνες adsl!!!!!!
Σαν το χαϊβάνι όρμησα να το πάρω...

----------


## citizen78

Μια ερώτηση : τα ido τα εδινε η μητρική ή η Altec Telecoms ? Αν τα εδινε η μητρική υπάρχει δυνατοτητα διεκδικησεων ...

----------


## no_logo

@kleompet

δεν μπορείς να αρνηθείς την πληρωμή από την στιγμή που δεν απολαμβάνεις τις υπηρεσίες που πλήρωσες;
Ρίξε μια ματιά στο συμβόλαιο που έχεις υπογράψει
Πάρε και κανα τηλέφωνο την γραμματεία καταναλωτή

----------


## citizen78

> @kleompet
> 
> δεν μπορείς να αρνηθείς την πληρωμή από την στιγμή που δεν απολαμβάνεις τις υπηρεσίες που πλήρωσες;
> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο συμβόλαιο που έχεις υπογράψει
> Πάρε και κανα τηλέφωνο την γραμματεία καταναλωτή


Το adsl ήταν "δώρο" , αρα δεν το πλήρωσε - τυπικα τουλάχιστον (ο ιδιος αυτό πληρωσε , αλλα ...)

Ομως : αν ο προμηθευτης του πακέτου ήταν η μαμα-Altec μπορει να στοιχειοθετηθούν οι οροι για αναστροφή-ακύρωση της αγοράς αφου προεκυψε ελλειψη συμφωνημένης παροχήσ. (Για την οποια μαλιστα ήταν σε θεση να γνωρίζει η altec οτι υπήρχε κινδυνος να προκυψει - συνεπως να υπήρχε δόλος στη προσφορά)
Συλλογικά και μέσω INKA κλπ θα μπορούσε να διεκθηκηθει ή ακύρωση ή η Altec να προσφερει συνδρομή με άλλο παροχο)

Αν ο προμηθευτής ήταν η θυγατρική το ξεχνατε. Αν χρεωκοπήσει δεν εχει νοημα η διεκδικηση - προηγούνται πολλοι για να φτασει κατι σε εσας ...

----------


## lewton

> Το adsl ήταν "δώρο" , αρα δεν το πλήρωσε - τυπικα τουλάχιστον (ο ιδιος αυτό πληρωσε , αλλα ...)


Τυπικά δεν είναι έτσι.
Μπορεί να σου λένε πληρώνεις το ένα και παίρνεις δώρο το άλλο, αλλά *τυπικά* πληρώνεις και τα δύο.
Και για αυτό αν το Ιnternet κοπέι η Altec θα πρέπει να σε αποζημιώσει.

----------


## citizen78

Πιθανον να εχω αδικο ... δεν είμαι νομικός. Νομιζω παντως οτι συλλογικά πρεπει να ψαχτει το θέμα ..

----------


## kleompet

Παιδια αυριο θα το ψάξω το πράγμα περισσοτερο με τη τράπεζα και με τη προστασια καταναλωτη.
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν ευελπιστω σε να γίνει και τπτ...

----------


## JimBss

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που δε μας κόβουν τελείως. Εμείς που είμαστε με αορίστου λέτε να έχουμε τσάμπα internet για όσο διάστημα είναι στα δικαστήρια;;; Ας είναι τσάμπα και ας σερνετε...

----------


## valsam

> Παιδια αυριο θα το ψάξω το πράγμα περισσοτερο με τη τράπεζα και με τη προστασια καταναλωτη.
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν ευελπιστω σε να γίνει και τπτ...


Αν μαθεις τιποτα πες το και σε εμενα γιατι εγω το πηρα απο carefour 550 ευρω σε 24 δοσεις και εχω ακομη 21 δοσεις να πληρωσω !

----------


## kleompet

ομοιοπαθεις και εσυ. Με πιστωτική οι δόσεις?

----------


## pt3

Το ido silver δεν είναι μούφα αλλα καλή επιλογή είδικά στα λεφτά αυτά.

Εγω πάντως πιστεύω οτι μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε το ιντερνετ από το κατάστημα αγοράς, ας μας πάει σε άλλο provider δεν με νοιάζει εγώ αυτούς πλήρωσα

----------


## odys2008

Μπορεί κάποιος από εσάς να μας ανεβάσει το συμβόλαιο που υπογράψατε για την σύνδεση του i-do? Έχω την εντύπωση ότι την έδιναν σαν δώρο, οπότε ουσιαστικά δεν μπορείτε να διεκδικήσετε κάτι για το οποίο δεν πληρώσατε. Αλλά ας μην προτρέχουμε, αν θέλετε ανεβάστε το να το δούμε

----------


## Barracuda

Και εγώ νομίζω ότι αξίζει να το ψάξουν παραπάνω τα παιδιά που έχουν μπροστά τους πολλές δόσεις. Ακόμα και "δώρο" να ήταν, σίγουρα αποτελούσε μέρος της προώθησης για να αγοράσεις το "κανονικό" προϊόν και μια υπόσχεση η οποία δεν εκπληρώθηκε.
Είναι σας να λέμε ότι ο Χ ISP σου διαφημίζει πακέτο με δωρεάν ασύρματο και τελικά δεν σου το δίνει, ή σε χρεώνει τα τέλη σύνδεσης, ενώ τα διαφημίζει ώς "δώρο".

----------


## baskon

Κοιταχτε λίγο τους όρους και παρτε ενα τηλ στη τραπεζα να δειτε.Δυσκολο το βλεπω όμως να σταματαει η χρεωση των δοσεων..
Επισης το ido ακουστηκε οτι ειναι μουφα.
Όταν έκανε 300 ευρω μια χαρα υπολογιστης ηταν εκτος αν τον θελατε για παιχνιδια.Για ολες τις αλλες εφαρμογες είναι πολύ καλος.
*500 γιγα δισκο*,2 γιγα μνημη,bluetooth ,hdmi,card reader,*τv-tuner* κλπ κλπ?
Για 300 ευρω?Μια χαρα ήταν.
Φυσικα θα μου πειτε αν δεν ηταν το ιντερνετ θα εδινα κατι παραπανω και θα επαιρνα κατι καλυτερο και δε θα βαζα tv tuner πχ που δε μου χρειαζεται.Οκ αυτό δεκτό.
Αλλα με αυτα που ειχε ο υπολογιστης πανω η κανονικη τιμη του αν το εφτιαχνες μονος σου χωρις δορυφορικο πιατο κλπ ήταν πάνω απο 400 ευρω τον Μαιο-Ιουνιο που τον ειχαν 300 ευρω και μετα το πηγαν στα 250

----------


## jimmy870

Εμένα μου ήρθε λογαριαζμός για την περίοδο του Σεπτεμβρίου (έχω σύνδεση αορίστου). Μα καλά, πλάκα μου κάνουν;  :Crazy:  Τρέφουν την παραμικρή ελπίδα πως θα τους πληρώσω;  :No no:  Αν θέλουν, μόλις τελιώσουν τα δικαστήρια με τον ΟΤΕ, μπαίνω κι' εγώ στην σειρά. :Rant:

----------


## abcd5

> Εμένα μου ήρθε λογαριαζμός για την περίοδο του Σεπτεμβρίου (έχω σύνδεση αορίστου). Μα καλά, πλάκα μου κάνουν;  Τρέφουν την παραμικρή ελπίδα πως θα τους πληρώσω;  Αν θέλουν, μόλις τελιώσουν τα δικαστήρια με τον ΟΤΕ, μπαίνω κι' εγώ στην σειρά.


Μα πρέπει να μαζέψουν χρήματα για να πληρώσουν τον ΟΤΕ και τους υπόλοιπους. :Laughing:

----------


## jimmy870

> Μα πρέπει να μαζέψουν χρήματα για να πληρώσουν τον ΟΤΕ και τους υπόλοιπους.


Πήραν τα λεφτά του τελευταίου (προϋγούμενου) λογαριαζμού. Μπορούν να τον θεωρήσουν επένδυση στο στεφάνι της κηδείας τους. Περιστασιακά κάνω μια επίσκεψη στην ιστοσελίδα της αλτεκνετ και σκεπτόμουν, πως και δεν τους έχουν κόψει την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο ο ΟΤΕ; Υποθέτω πως η προσβαση του server της αλτεκνετ θα γίνεται με σύνδεση άλλης εταιρίας. :ROFL:

----------


## abcd5

> Πήραν τα λεφτά του τελευταίου (προϋγούμενου) λογαριαζμού. Μπορούν να τον θεωρήσουν επένδυση στο στεφάνι της κηδείας τους. Περιστασιακά κάνω μια επίσκεψη στην ιστοσελίδα της αλτεκνετ και σκεπτόμουν, πως και δεν τους έχουν κόψει την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο ο ΟΤΕ; Υποθέτω πως η προσβαση του server της αλτεκνετ θα γίνεται με σύνδεση άλλης εταιρίας.


Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει εδώ ότι συνδέονται με το AIX μέσω Αττικών.

----------


## Giama

kleompet, βάλε μια αγγελία εδώ και πούλα τον υπολογιστή. Μπορείς άνετα να τον δώσεις μαζί με το πιάτο στα 300 Ευρώ που έδωσες για να τον αγοράσεις και γλιτώνεις όλη την ταλαιπωρία με προστασίες καταναλωτή κλπ.

Επίσης, το κατάστημα ενδέχεται να δεχθεί να επιστρέψετε τα πάντα πίσω και να πάρετε πίσω τα χρήματά σας.
(Πάντως να σας [μας] περάσει σε άλλο provider για δύο χρόνια δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή περίπτωση)

----------


## Vassilis91

> Εμένα μου ήρθε λογαριαζμός για την περίοδο του Σεπτεμβρίου (έχω σύνδεση αορίστου). Μα καλά, πλάκα μου κάνουν;  Τρέφουν την παραμικρή ελπίδα πως θα τους πληρώσω;  Αν θέλουν, μόλις τελιώσουν τα δικαστήρια με τον ΟΤΕ, μπαίνω κι' εγώ στην σειρά.


Μα καλά την παλεβουν καθόλου?Μειωμένος σου ήρθε η κανονικός?

----------


## geonik

Τι θα γίνει με τις στατικές της Altec; Δεν θα καταλήξουν λογικά σε κάποιον άλλον provider κάποια στιγμή; Μακάρι να ερχόταν ο X ISP να μου πει: η Altec έκλεισε, σου δίνω 1 μήνα δωρεάν με τους ίδιους κωδικούς και μετά είναι τόσα το μήνα. Δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, όσα και να ζητούσε!

----------


## alexalex65

Συνεχίζω να έχω ~3mbps το πρωί και ~0,3 το απόγευμα!!!
Μάλλον πάω για 4NET, με 29,90 για 6 μήνες (μόνο από κατ/μα 4νετ  
http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10011424 )
 και μετά γυρίζω σε economy

Κανένα νέο από Altec??

----------


## hdkeys

με το icall τι κανατε παιδια ?το διακοψατε?γιατι ειναι και το παγιο στη μεση,οποτε αφου δεν δουλευει τι να το κανεις?το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να επιστρεψεις τον εξοπλισμο .αληθεια ξερει κανεις αν μετα απο π.χ. ενα χρονο στην υπηρεσια στο χαριζουν?

----------


## Papados

> Τι θα γίνει με τις στατικές της Altec; Δεν θα καταλήξουν λογικά σε κάποιον άλλον provider κάποια στιγμή; Μακάρι να ερχόταν ο X ISP να μου πει: η Altec έκλεισε, σου δίνω 1 μήνα δωρεάν με τους ίδιους κωδικούς και μετά είναι τόσα το μήνα. Δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, όσα και να ζητούσε!


Μακάρι να γινόταν αυτό γιατί την εχουμε πατησει ασχημα με τις στατικές. Αλλα ειναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός

----------


## gmmour

Αύριο είναι κάποιο δικαστήριο της Άλτεκ για το θέμα από ό,τι θυμάμαι...

Το θέμα είναι γιατί δεν έχουν πληρώσει τα λεφτά που χρωστάνε τόσο καιρό... Μάλλον μετά και τα αυριανά, θα πάνε για κλείσιμο της θυγατρικής Telecoms και οι πελάτες θα μείνουν και επισήμως ξεκρέμαστοι!

----------


## arj

> Αύριο είναι κάποιο δικαστήριο της Άλτεκ για το θέμα από ό,τι θυμάμαι...


Το εν λόγω δικαστήριο ξέρει κανείς τι αφορά?
Δηλαδή εαν η Altec στρεφεται κατά του ΟΤΕ και καλά για παράνομη διακοπή κυκλωμάτων όπως λέει? 
Ή ο ΟΤΕ κατά της Αλτεκ για όσα του χρωστάει?

----------


## spartak

> Το εν λόγω δικαστήριο ξέρει κανείς τι αφορά?
> Δηλαδή εαν η Altec στρεφεται κατά του ΟΤΕ και καλά για παράνομη διακοπή κυκλωμάτων όπως λέει? 
> Ή ο ΟΤΕ κατά της Αλτεκ για όσα του χρωστάει?


Νομίζω είναι τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα που είχε ζητήσει η αλτεκ τον Αυγουστό.

----------


## dreamer25

καλα ο οτε εχε βαλει σκοπο να μεινει μονος του στην αγορα.Εκλεισε και την teledome σημερα.Απορω ποσους συνδρομητες ειχε η εν λογω εταιρεια και θελει να τους αρπαξει και αυτους.Παντως εμενα μου ειχαν πει απο την αλτεκ πως το αυριανο δικαστηριο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την διακοπη των κυκλωματων.Σημερα ομως η αλτεκ κινηθηκε ανοδικα στο χρηματιστηριο και ειχε την μεγαλυτερη ανοδο...+19,05%.Δεν ξερω αν αυτο σημαινει κατι...

----------


## valsam

> καλα ο οτε εχε βαλει σκοπο να μεινει μονος του στην αγορα.Εκλεισε και την teledome σημερα.Απορω ποσους συνδρομητες ειχε η εν λογω εταιρεια και θελει να τους αρπαξει και αυτους.Παντως εμενα μου ειχαν πει απο την αλτεκ πως το αυριανο δικαστηριο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την διακοπη των κυκλωματων.Σημερα ομως η αλτεκ κινηθηκε ανοδικα στο χρηματιστηριο και ειχε την μεγαλυτερη ανοδο...+19,05%.Δεν ξερω αν αυτο σημαινει κατι...


Πολυ υποπτο αυτο που ανεβηκε η μετοχη 19,05% !!!!!!!!!
Λετε να ξερουν  μερικοι τιποτα παραπανω ?
Γιατι αυτοι που εχουν "inside information"αγοραζουν η μπορει να ειναι τρικ του Αθανασουλη να στηριξει την μετοχη μπας και μπουν και αγορασουν κι'αλλοι !!!

----------


## dreamer25

> Πολυ υποπτο αυτο που ανεβηκε η μετοχη 19,05% !!!!!!!!!
> Λετε να ξερουν  μερικοι τιποτα παραπανω ?
> Γιατι αυτοι που εχουν "inside information"αγοραζουν η μπορει να ειναι τρικ του Αθανασουλη να στηριξει την μετοχη μπας και μπουν και αγορασουν κι'αλλοι !!!


Tη στιγμη που ολα τα χρηματιστηρια της Ευρωπης περνουν κριση η αλτεκ σημερα φανηκε πως βγηκε αλωβητη απο αυτη την δυσχερη θεση.Δεν ξερω πολυ περιεργο μου φανηκε αυτο.Ποιος τρελος παει και αγοραζει μετοχες μιας εταιρειας που ειναι στα ορια της χρεωκοπιας.Θα δειξει τις επομενες ημερες αν τελικα ο αθανασουλης ειχε ενα ασο ατο μανικι του και τον εβγαλε τωρα η απλα ηταν τυχαιο...

----------


## citizen78

> καλα ο οτε εχε βαλει σκοπο να μεινει μονος του στην αγορα...


Αυτό και να το θελει δεν θα το πετύχει. Τρεις-τεσσερις θα υπάρχουν πάντα πιστευω ... (ισως οχι απαραίτητα καποιοι απο τους σημερινους)




> Εκλεισε και την teledome σημερα...


Σταματησε να παρέχει δωρεαν το δίκτυο στη teledome ... αν πληρώσει , αυριο συνεχιζει...





> Απορω ποσους συνδρομητες ειχε η εν λογω εταιρεια και θελει να τους αρπαξει και αυτους..


να τους αρπάξει ; μηπως υποτιμάμε το κοσμο ; οποιος εχει κριση αποφασιζει που τον συμφερει να παει ....




> Παντως εμενα μου ειχαν πει απο την αλτεκ πως το αυριανο δικαστηριο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την διακοπη των κυκλωματων...


Λαθος. Ασφαλιστικά για να "ξανασηκωθουν" οι διακοπτες είναι. Δυσκολο έργο θα εχουν οι δικηγόροι της altec telecoms που θα πρεπει να υποστηρίξουν την φερεγγυοτητα της ...




> .Σημερα ομως η αλτεκ κινηθηκε ανοδικα στο χρηματιστηριο και ειχε την μεγαλυτερη ανοδο...+19,05%.Δεν ξερω αν αυτο σημαινει κατι...


Η μητρική εχει καποια "φιλετακια" που τα εποφθαλμιουν να τα παρουν κοψοχρονιά πολλοί.
Για την altec telecoms φαινεται να μην υπάρχει σωτηρια διεξοδος

----------


## JimBss

> Πολυ υποπτο αυτο που ανεβηκε η μετοχη 19,05% !!!!!!!!!
> Λετε να ξερουν  μερικοι τιποτα παραπανω ?
> Γιατι αυτοι που εχουν "inside information"αγοραζουν η μπορει να ειναι τρικ του Αθανασουλη να στηριξει την μετοχη μπας και μπουν και αγορασουν κι'αλλοι !!!


Μπορεί να είναι απλά μια διόρθωση. Άλλωστε τίποτα δε πάει ευθεία στον πάτο...

----------


## paravoid

> Τι θα γίνει με τις στατικές της Altec; Δεν θα καταλήξουν λογικά σε κάποιον άλλον provider κάποια στιγμή; Μακάρι να ερχόταν ο X ISP να μου πει: η Altec έκλεισε, σου δίνω 1 μήνα δωρεάν με τους ίδιους κωδικούς και μετά είναι τόσα το μήνα. Δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, όσα και να ζητούσε!


Θα γυρίσουν πίσω στο RIPE και θα καταλήξουν σε έναν ή περισσότερους (το πιθανότερο) provider σε όλη την Ευρώπη...

----------


## gtl

To ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα Microland, ιδιοκτησίας της μαμάς-Altec, το οποίο μέχρι τώρα προωθούσε μόνο τα jetpack adsl της Altec Telecoms, εμφανίζει στις "νέες αφίξεις" πακέτα ADSL internet της Hellas on-line!  :Blink:

----------


## manoulamou

Ομως εχει κατι χλιδατες PSTN μεσω Altec Telecoms, μπουκια και συχωριο... 
Λετε να βαλω κατι προχειρο να παω, μια πορτα ειμαστε;;;
 :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: manoulamou πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οσοι τρεξατε να βαλετε conn-x μαλλον την πατησατε γιατι η vodafone εβγαλε απιστευτη προσφορα με 1200 λεπτα και 24αρα ταχυτητα μονο με 22,90Ε το μηνα και χωρις παγιο οτε.Πλεον πιστευω ηρθε η καταλληλη στιγμη να αποχαιρετισω και γω την αλτεκ αλλα και πιο πολυ τα κορακια του οτε.Τωρα τι θα κανει ο οτε θα προσπαθησει να κλεισει και τη vodafone?Μπα χλωμο εδω καλα-καλα ο πρωθυπουργος δεν μπορει να τα βαλει με τον κοκκαλη...


Δειτε κι αυτο : Vodafone Double Play Plus με 22,9 ευρω/μηνα




> Μάλλον πάω για 4NET, με 29,90 για 6 μήνες (μόνο από κατ/μα 4νετ  
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10011424 )
>  και μετά γυρίζω σε economy


Μιλας γι αυτο ADSL 24mbps 5Ευρω/μηνα για 6 μηνες σε νέους συνδρομητές
σε καλυπτει καπως περιεργα απο ταχυτητες και εαν υπαρχει ιδιοκτητο βεβαια...

----------


## stl04

Υπάρχει μια φήμη ότι η ΑΛΤΕΚ κατάφερε επιτέλους  να βρει τα χρήματα από τραπεζες και ότι εντος της εβδομάδας, θα πραγματοποιήσει και την εκκαθαρηση των οφειλων της.  Γεγονος το οποιο σημερα επαληθεύεται και από την ανοδο της μετοχής όχι μόνο στην Altec αλλα και την Microland. Εάν και αυριο υπαρχει ανοδος τοτε σiγουρα κατι κρύβεται. Εκει που πραγματικα θα γινει πανικος είναι εάν τελικα η ALTEC καταφερει να αντιμετοπισει αυριο τον OTE στα δικαστήρια, οπου τα πραγματα αλλαζουν  ΡΙΖΙΚΑ.

Προσωπικά πιστευω ότι ο ΟΤΕ  (Όλα βεβαια ξεκηνανε από την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche Telekom) βρίσκεται σε πλεονεκτική θέση την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη, μελλοντικα ομως εχει ανοιξει ηδη πολους αντίπαλους πραγμα το οποιο στο μελλον μπορει να γυρίσει μπουμερανκ. Τελειώνοντας, θελω να πιστευω ότι ο κοσμος βλεπει προσεκτικά τις  εξελιξεις και σε κάθε περιπτωση τις αθέμιτες κινησεις του ΟΤΕ και σκεφτεται την επιλογη του επομενου παροχου.

Προσωπικά εγω γενικος ημουν κατά του ΟΤΕ, αλλα τωρα και μετα από όλα αυτά (τωρα και με την διαμαχη της Teledome)  προτιμώ να μείνω χωρις τηλέφωνο παρα να παω στο ΟΤΕ.  Ενας ακομα λογος είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ μετα την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche θα παψει πλέον να είναι μια Ελληνική εταιρεία (σε αντιθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς )  η οποια πιθανον να επενδύει τα έσοδα σε τριτες χωρες, χωρις να αφηνει κερδη στην Ελλαδα.  Παλια ο κοσμος που ελεγε «*ο επιμένων ελληνικά*» ήξερε σίγουρα κατι παραπανω.


Κλείνοντας θα ηθελα να εκφρασω ότι όλα αυτά που γραφω πιθανον να είναι βλακείες, αλλα σιγουρα λυπάμαι για την κινηση κάποιον να πηγαίνουν χωρις δευτερη σκεψη στον ΟΤΕ, ενισχύοντας ετσι τον μονοπωλιακό σκοπό του.  Σίγουρα εάν αυτό συνεχίσει σε 2 χρονια το πολύ η Deutsche Telekoms, θα είναι μονοπώλιο ανεβαζοντας και κατεβαζοντας της τιμες όπως και οποτε θελει. (π.χ ΔΕΗ) . Αναρωτηθηκατε ποτε ποσες εταιρειες εχουν παραμείνει πλεον στην Ελλαδα ?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και με συγχωρείτε εάν όλα αυτά που γραφώ εξαγρίωσαν κάποιους

----------


## xmperop1

> Υπάρχει μια φήμη ότι η ΑΛΤΕΚ κατάφερε επιτέλους  να βρει τα χρήματα από τραπεζες και ότι εντος της εβδομάδας, θα πραγματοποιήσει και την εκκαθαρηση των οφειλων της.  Γεγονος το οποιο σημερα επαληθεύεται και από την ανοδο της μετοχής όχι μόνο στην Altec αλλα και την Microland. Εάν και αυριο υπαρχει ανοδος τοτε σiγουρα κατι κρύβεται. Εκει που πραγματικα θα γινει πανικος είναι εάν τελικα η ALTEC καταφερει να αντιμετοπισει αυριο τον OTE στα δικαστήρια, οπου τα πραγματα αλλαζουν  ΡΙΖΙΚΑ.
> 
> Προσωπικά πιστευω ότι ο ΟΤΕ  (Όλα βεβαια ξεκηνανε από την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche Telekom) βρίσκεται σε πλεονεκτική θέση την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη, μελλοντικα ομως εχει ανοιξει ηδη πολους αντίπαλους πραγμα το οποιο στο μελλον μπορει να γυρίσει μπουμερανκ. Τελειώνοντας, θελω να πιστευω ότι ο κοσμος βλεπει προσεκτικά τις  εξελιξεις και σε κάθε περιπτωση τις αθέμιτες κινησεις του ΟΤΕ και σκεφτεται την επιλογη του επομενου παροχου.
> 
> Προσωπικά εγω γενικος ημουν κατά του ΟΤΕ, αλλα τωρα και μετα από όλα αυτά (τωρα και με την διαμαχη της Teledome)  προτιμώ να μείνω χωρις τηλέφωνο παρα να παω στο ΟΤΕ.  Ενας ακομα λογος είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ μετα την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche θα παψει πλέον να είναι μια Ελληνική εταιρεία (σε αντιθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς )  η οποια πιθανον να επενδύει τα έσοδα σε τριτες χωρες, χωρις να αφηνει κερδη στην Ελλαδα.  Παλια ο κοσμος που ελεγε «*ο επιμένων ελληνικά*» ήξερε σίγουρα κατι παραπανω.
> 
> 
> Κλείνοντας θα ηθελα να εκφρασω ότι όλα αυτά που γραφω πιθανον να είναι βλακείες, αλλα σιγουρα λυπάμαι για την κινηση κάποιον να πηγαίνουν χωρις δευτερη σκεψη στον ΟΤΕ, ενισχύοντας ετσι τον μονοπωλιακό σκοπό του.  Σίγουρα εάν αυτό συνεχίσει σε 2 χρονια το πολύ η Deutsche Telekoms, θα είναι μονοπώλιο ανεβαζοντας και κατεβαζοντας της τιμες όπως και οποτε θελει. (π.χ ΔΕΗ) . Αναρωτηθηκατε ποτε ποσες εταιρειες εχουν παραμείνει πλεον στην Ελλαδα ?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και με συγχωρείτε εάν όλα αυτά που γραφώ εξαγρίωσαν κάποιους


Ενα θα σε ρωτήσω, πες μου έναν ελληνικό εναλλακτικό πάροχο η Αλτεκ δεν μετράει είναι ουσιαστικά μεταπωλητής.

----------


## manuel

> Ενα θα σε ρωτήσω, πες μου έναν ελληνικό εναλλακτικό πάροχο η Αλτεκ δεν μετράει είναι ουσιαστικά μεταπωλητής.


HOL , VIVODI , NETONE

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		@ stl04
Ασε καλυτερα μην θιγεις καταστασεις περι Ελληνικοτητας!
Γιατι δυστυχως οι περισσοτεροι απ τους φιλοδοξους επενδυτες μας
που δεν ξερουμε καν πώς βρηκαν τα "ελληνικα"  κεφαλαια τους
κανουν κωλοτουμπες για να ξεπουληθουν στους ξενους ... 
Το προβλημα ειναι πως μ _ενα σωρο παπαγαλακια_ τριγυρω, τσιμπανε περιεργα καποιες μετοχες
και μερικοι μπορει να τρεξουν ν αγορασουν σαν τον παλιο καλο καιρο... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## emeliss

@stl4

"Αυτή την Παρασκευή θα πληρώσει".... Μακάρι, αλλά έχουν περάσει πολλές Κυριακές.
"Αθέμιτες κινήσεις".... Τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια διαφωνούν μαζί σου.
"Καλύτερα χωρίς τηλέφωνο από ΟΤΕ".... Τα κολλήματα και οι παρωπίδες οδηγούν με βεβαιότητα στον λάθος δρόμο.
"Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι ελληνική εταιρεία".... Ο ΟΤΕ είναι οι 12000 Έλληνες υπάλληλοί του. Αυτοί που δεν αφήνουν χωρίς υπηρεσίες νοσοκομεία, αστυνομία, στρατό, δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Αυτοί που δουλεύουν ώστε να παρέχουν χονδρικές υπηρεσίες στους "έλληνες" εναλλακτικούς. Αυτοί θα είναι οι μόνοι που θα έχουν πρόβλημα από τις διαθέσεις της DT για μείωση του κόστους.
"Θα γυρίσει το μονοπώλιο".... Δεν είναι όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί το ίδιο. Ευτυχώς τα χάλια της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας τα έχουν λίγες ακόμα. Οι εναλλακτικοί δυναμώνουν από το μάζεμα της αγοράς σε λιγότερες εταιρείες.
"Ανεβάζει τιμές όσο θέλει".... Προσπαθείς να φοβίσεις με ψέματα. ΓΙΑΤΙ;;;;
"Αυτά που γράφω εξαγρίωσαν".... Μόνο γέλιο έφεραν, πίστεψέ με.

----------


## MNP-10

> Προσωπικά εγω γενικος ημουν κατά του ΟΤΕ, αλλα τωρα και μετα από όλα αυτά (τωρα και με την διαμαχη της Teledome)  προτιμώ να μείνω χωρις τηλέφωνο παρα να παω στο ΟΤΕ.  Ενας ακομα λογος είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ μετα την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche θα παψει πλέον να είναι μια Ελληνική εταιρεία (σε αντιθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς )  η οποια πιθανον να επενδύει τα έσοδα σε τριτες χωρες, χωρις να αφηνει κερδη στην Ελλαδα.  Παλια ο κοσμος που ελεγε «*ο επιμένων ελληνικά*» ήξερε σίγουρα κατι παραπανω.


O OTE και προ-DT, ειχε μετοχικη συνθεση η οποια στη πλειοψηφια της ηταν σε ξενα χερια. Αλλα και οι αλλες εταιριες, οι περισσοτερες, αν οχι ολες, δεν εχουν ελληνικη πλειοψηφια στη μετοχικη τους συνθεση. Οι 3 μεγαλυτερες εταιριες μετα τον ΟΤΕ (Voda, Wind, Forthnet) ανηκουν ουσιαστικα σε ξενους.

----------


## arj

> Ενας ακομα λογος είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ μετα την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche θα παψει πλέον να είναι μια Ελληνική εταιρεία (σε αντιθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς )  η οποια πιθανον να επενδύει τα έσοδα σε τριτες χωρες, χωρις να αφηνει κερδη στην Ελλαδα.  Παλια ο κοσμος που ελεγε «*ο επιμένων ελληνικά*» ήξερε σίγουρα κατι παραπανω.


Προφανώς και δεν με εξαγριώνεις αλλά το "σε αντίθεση με τους εναλακτικούς" δυστηχώς δεν ισχύει. 
Και η απόδειξη : "Η εταιρία ανήκει εξ ολοκλήρου στην ON Network Holdings NV που εδρεύει στην Ολλανδία. Μέτοχοι της εταιρείας είναι το διεθνές fund ARGO Capital Partners Ltd και τα διευθυντικά στελέχη της." Πηγη http://www.ontelecoms.gr
Και επίσης : http://http://www.forthnet.gr/media/...0published.pdf (Και για όποιον βαριέται να διαβάσει συνοπτικά το 45% περίπου το κατέχουν ξένα κεφάλαια. Πηγη : http://www.forthnet.gr

Αυτές τις δυο εταιρείες έχω στο μυαλό μου τώρα γιαυτο και τις αναφέρω.

edit : Βλέπω υπήρξαν πολλές απαντήσεις προ εμου σχετικά με το θέμα.

----------


## konenas

Off Topic


		«ο επιμένων ευρωπαϊκά»



*Spoiler:*





ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΜΑΣ;
Τι είναι η πατρίδα μας; Μην είν’ οι κάμποι;
Μην είναι τ΄ άσπαρτα ψηλά βουνά;
Μην είναι ο ήλιος της, που χρυσολάμπει;
Μην είναι τ’ άστρα της τα φωτεινά;

Μην είναι κάθε της ρηχό ακρογιάλι
και κάθε χώρα της με τα χωριά;
κάθε νησάκι της που αχνά προβάλλει;
κάθε της θάλασσα, κάθε στεριά;

Μην είναι τάχατε τα ερειπωμένα
αρχαία μνημεία της χρυσή στολή
που η τέχνη εφόρεσε και το καθένα
μια δόξα αθάνατη αντιλαλεί;

Όλα πατρίδα μας! κι αυτά κι εκείνα,
*και κάτι πού `χουμε μες την καρδιά*
και λάμπει αθώρητο σαν ήλιου αχτίνα
και κράζει μέσα μας: Εμπρός παιδιά!

Ιωάννης Πολέμης
		



Το κεφάλαιο δεν έχει πατρίδα. Εσύ έχεις.

----------


## valsam

> Υπάρχει μια φήμη ότι η ΑΛΤΕΚ κατάφερε επιτέλους  να βρει τα χρήματα από τραπεζες και ότι εντος της εβδομάδας, θα πραγματοποιήσει και την εκκαθαρηση των οφειλων της.  Γεγονος το οποιο σημερα επαληθεύεται και από την ανοδο της μετοχής όχι μόνο στην Altec αλλα και την Microland. Εάν και αυριο υπαρχει ανοδος τοτε σiγουρα κατι κρύβεται. Εκει που πραγματικα θα γινει πανικος είναι εάν τελικα η ALTEC καταφερει να αντιμετοπισει αυριο τον OTE στα δικαστήρια, οπου τα πραγματα αλλαζουν  ΡΙΖΙΚΑ.
> 
> Προσωπικά πιστευω ότι ο ΟΤΕ  (Όλα βεβαια ξεκηνανε από την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche Telekom) βρίσκεται σε πλεονεκτική θέση την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη, μελλοντικα ομως εχει ανοιξει ηδη πολους αντίπαλους πραγμα το οποιο στο μελλον μπορει να γυρίσει μπουμερανκ. Τελειώνοντας, θελω να πιστευω ότι ο κοσμος βλεπει προσεκτικά τις  εξελιξεις και σε κάθε περιπτωση τις αθέμιτες κινησεις του ΟΤΕ και σκεφτεται την επιλογη του επομενου παροχου.
> 
> Προσωπικά εγω γενικος ημουν κατά του ΟΤΕ, αλλα τωρα και μετα από όλα αυτά (τωρα και με την διαμαχη της Teledome)  προτιμώ να μείνω χωρις τηλέφωνο παρα να παω στο ΟΤΕ.  Ενας ακομα λογος είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ μετα την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche θα παψει πλέον να είναι μια Ελληνική εταιρεία (σε αντιθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς )  η οποια πιθανον να επενδύει τα έσοδα σε τριτες χωρες, χωρις να αφηνει κερδη στην Ελλαδα.  Παλια ο κοσμος που ελεγε «*ο επιμένων ελληνικά*» ήξερε σίγουρα κατι παραπανω.
> 
> 
> Κλείνοντας θα ηθελα να εκφρασω ότι όλα αυτά που γραφω πιθανον να είναι βλακείες, αλλα σιγουρα λυπάμαι για την κινηση κάποιον να πηγαίνουν χωρις δευτερη σκεψη στον ΟΤΕ, ενισχύοντας ετσι τον μονοπωλιακό σκοπό του.  Σίγουρα εάν αυτό συνεχίσει σε 2 χρονια το πολύ η Deutsche Telekoms, θα είναι μονοπώλιο ανεβαζοντας και κατεβαζοντας της τιμες όπως και οποτε θελει. (π.χ ΔΕΗ) . Αναρωτηθηκατε ποτε ποσες εταιρειες εχουν παραμείνει πλεον στην Ελλαδα ?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και με συγχωρείτε εάν όλα αυτά που γραφώ εξαγρίωσαν κάποιους


Μην ζητας συγνωμη απο καναναν και καλα κανεις και εκφραζεις την αποψη σου!
Ειναι παρα πολλοι εδω μεσα που συμφωνουν μαζι σου και γω ειμαι ενας απ'αυτους!
Αλλα δυστηχως ειναι και παρα πολλοι Οτετζιδες εδω μεσα που θα σε ειρωνευτουν και θα σε χλευασουν αλλα εσυ καλλα κανεις και τους τα χωνεις !!!!!
Πωναει πολυ σε μερικους που πληρωνουν 30 ευρω την 24αρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## konenas

> Μην ζητας συγνωμη απο καναναν και καλα κανεις και εκφραζεις την αποψη σου!
> Ειναι παρα πολλοι εδω μεσα που συμφωνουν μαζι σου και γω ειμαι ενας απ'αυτους!
> Αλλα δυστηχως ειναι και παρα πολλοι Οτετζιδες εδω μεσα που θα σε ειρωνευτουν και θα σε χλευασουν αλλα εσυ καλλα κανεις και τους τα χωνεις !!!!!
> Πωναει πολυ σε μερικους που πληρωνουν 30 ευρω την 24αρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Μην εξάπτεσαι.

Το θέμα μας δεν είναι αυτό.
Δεν υπάρχει αγώνας μεταξύ Οργ.Τ.Ελ. και ΑΛΤΕΚ.
Ούτε οπαδοί.

----------


## citizen78

> Υπάρχει μια φήμη ότι η ΑΛΤΕΚ κατάφερε επιτέλους να βρει τα χρήματα από τραπεζες και ότι εντος της εβδομάδας, θα πραγματοποιήσει και την εκκαθαρηση των οφειλων της. Γεγονος το οποιο σημερα επαληθεύεται και από την ανοδο της μετοχής όχι μόνο στην Altec αλλα και την Microland. Εάν και αυριο υπαρχει ανοδος τοτε σiγουρα κατι κρύβεται. Εκει που πραγματικα θα γινει πανικος είναι εάν τελικα η ALTEC καταφερει να αντιμετοπισει αυριο τον OTE στα δικαστήρια, οπου τα πραγματα αλλαζουν ΡΙΖΙΚΑ.
> 
> Προσωπικά πιστευω ότι ο ΟΤΕ (Όλα βεβαια ξεκηνανε από την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche Telekom) βρίσκεται σε πλεονεκτική θέση την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη, μελλοντικα ομως εχει ανοιξει ηδη πολους αντίπαλους πραγμα το οποιο στο μελλον μπορει να γυρίσει μπουμερανκ. Τελειώνοντας, θελω να πιστευω ότι ο κοσμος βλεπει προσεκτικά τις εξελιξεις και σε κάθε περιπτωση τις αθέμιτες κινησεις του ΟΤΕ και σκεφτεται την επιλογη του επομενου παροχου.
> 
> Προσωπικά εγω γενικος ημουν κατά του ΟΤΕ, αλλα τωρα και μετα από όλα αυτά (τωρα και με την διαμαχη της Teledome) προτιμώ να μείνω χωρις τηλέφωνο παρα να παω στο ΟΤΕ. Ενας ακομα λογος είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ μετα την εξαγορα του από την Deutsche θα παψει πλέον να είναι μια Ελληνική εταιρεία (σε αντιθεση με τους εναλλακτικούς ) η οποια πιθανον να επενδύει τα έσοδα σε τριτες χωρες, χωρις να αφηνει κερδη στην Ελλαδα. Παλια ο κοσμος που ελεγε «*ο επιμένων ελληνικά*» ήξερε σίγουρα κατι παραπανω.
> 
> 
> Κλείνοντας θα ηθελα να εκφρασω ότι όλα αυτά που γραφω πιθανον να είναι βλακείες, αλλα σιγουρα λυπάμαι για την κινηση κάποιον να πηγαίνουν χωρις δευτερη σκεψη στον ΟΤΕ, ενισχύοντας ετσι τον μονοπωλιακό σκοπό του. Σίγουρα εάν αυτό συνεχίσει σε 2 χρονια το πολύ η Deutsche Telekoms, θα είναι μονοπώλιο ανεβαζοντας και κατεβαζοντας της τιμες όπως και οποτε θελει. (π.χ ΔΕΗ) . Αναρωτηθηκατε ποτε ποσες εταιρειες εχουν παραμείνει πλεον στην Ελλαδα ?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και με συγχωρείτε εάν όλα αυτά που γραφώ εξαγρίωσαν κάποιους


Δεν συμφωνώ με μερικα που γραφεις , αλλα γιατί να εξαγριωθώ; δεν χρειαζεται να ζητησεις συγγνωμη αφού είσαι κόσμιος και σέβεσαι τους άλλους ... Αν καποιος εξαγριωθεί , προβλημα του - δεν ησουν καθόλου προκλητικός (καθε αλλο)

----------


## abcd5

> Υπάρχει μια φήμη ότι η ΑΛΤΕΚ κατάφερε επιτέλους  να βρει τα χρήματα από τραπεζες και ότι εντος της εβδομάδας, θα πραγματοποιήσει και την εκκαθαρηση των οφειλων της.  Γεγονος το οποιο σημερα επαληθεύεται και από την ανοδο της μετοχής όχι μόνο στην Altec αλλα και την Microland. Εάν και αυριο υπαρχει ανοδος τοτε σiγουρα κατι κρύβεται. Εκει που πραγματικα θα γινει πανικος είναι εάν τελικα η ALTEC καταφερει να αντιμετοπισει αυριο τον OTE στα δικαστήρια, οπου τα πραγματα αλλαζουν  ΡΙΖΙΚΑ.


Εάν είχε βρει τα χρήματα θα είχε δώσει σήμερα στον ΟΤΕ την προκαταβολή που όριζαν τα ασφαλιστικά μέτα της ΕΕΤΤ και ο ΟΤΕ θα ήταν υποχρεωμένος να ανοίξει τα κυκλώματα σήμερα και όχι όταν το δικαστήριο βγάλει την απόφαση του. Η απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ τις δίνει 4 εργάσιμες να πληρώσει τα μη αμφισβητούμενα στον ΟΤΕ συνεπώς θα είχε μέχρι την δευτέρα.

Ο όμιλος altec έχει πολλές δραστηριότητες και συνεπώς η άνοδος της μετοχής δεν έχει σχέσει απαραίτητα με την telecom (που είναι και ο "αδύνατος κρίκος" του ομίλου)

----------


## stl04

> @stl4
> 
> "Αυτή την Παρασκευή θα πληρώσει".... Μακάρι, αλλά έχουν περάσει πολλές Κυριακές.
> "Αθέμιτες κινήσεις".... Τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια διαφωνούν μαζί σου.
> "Καλύτερα χωρίς τηλέφωνο από ΟΤΕ".... Τα κολλήματα και οι παρωπίδες οδηγούν με βεβαιότητα στον λάθος δρόμο.
> "Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι ελληνική εταιρεία".... Ο ΟΤΕ είναι οι 12000 Έλληνες υπάλληλοί του. Αυτοί που δεν αφήνουν χωρίς υπηρεσίες νοσοκομεία, αστυνομία, στρατό, δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Αυτοί που δουλεύουν ώστε να παρέχουν χονδρικές υπηρεσίες στους "έλληνες" εναλλακτικούς. Αυτοί θα είναι οι μόνοι που θα έχουν πρόβλημα από τις διαθέσεις της DT για μείωση του κόστους.
> "Θα γυρίσει το μονοπώλιο".... Δεν είναι όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί το ίδιο. Ευτυχώς τα χάλια της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας τα έχουν λίγες ακόμα. Οι εναλλακτικοί δυναμώνουν από το μάζεμα της αγοράς σε λιγότερες εταιρείες.
> "Ανεβάζει τιμές όσο θέλει".... Προσπαθείς να φοβίσεις με ψέματα. ΓΙΑΤΙ;;;;
> "Αυτά που γράφω εξαγρίωσαν".... Μόνο γέλιο έφεραν, πίστεψέ με.


Φιλε μου σου παραθετω τις ακολουθες απαντησεις


*1. "Αυτά που γράφω εαν εξαγρίωσαν καποιους.... Μόνο γέλιο έφεραν, πίστεψέ με. "* Φιλε μου χαιρομαι που καταφερνεις και γελας με αυτην την κατασταση. Ελπιζω να μην βρεθεις ποτε στην θεση των εργαζομενων της Lannet, Altec, Teledome, αλλα και των εργαζομενων στους αλλους παροχους που διαβαζουν ολα αυτα τρεμοντας μιπως ο επομενος στοχος ειναι η εταιρεια που εργαζονται.


*2. ".... Τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια διαφωνούν μαζί σου."* - Που το γνωριζεις, αφου δεν εχει πραγματοποιηθει ακομα η δικη ?

*3. "Τα κολλήματα και οι παρωπίδες οδηγούν με βεβαιότητα στον λάθος δρόμο."* Εαν ο σωστος δρομος για εσενα ειναι στην παρουσα φαση η ενισχυση του ΟΤΕ γιατι νομιζεις οτι αργοτερα θα σου κατεβασει τι τιμες ή θα σου παρεχει καλυτερες και ποιο συγχρονες γραμμες , τοτε σου βγαζω το καπελο. Τοσα χρονια που πληρωναμε τον ΟΤΕ, δεν ειχε πραγματοποιηση ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ αναβαθμηση.

*4. "Ο ΟΤΕ είναι οι 12000 Έλληνες υπάλληλοί του. Αυτοί που δεν αφήνουν χωρίς υπηρεσίες νοσοκομεία, αστυνομία ...."*  12000 Έλληνες υπάλληλοί για τους οποιους αγνοητε το μελλον τους στον ΟΤΕ μετα την αφiξη της DEUTSCHE. Εκτος εαν νομιζεις οτι ολες οι απεργιες - διαμαρτυριες που κανουν ειναι για να περνα η ωρα τους.

*5. "Ανεβάζει τιμές όσο θέλει.... Προσπαθείς να φοβίσεις με ψέματα. ΓΙΑΤΙ "..* Δεν προσπαθω να φοβισω κανεναν, αναφερομαι για τις κινισεις που εκανε ο ΟΤΕ οταν ηταν μονοπολιο. Εκτος εαν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απο τα τοτε τιμολογια του ΟΤΕ. Παντος το μεγαλυτερο μερος δεν ειναι γιαυτο και παει σε εναλλακτικους

----------


## citizen78

> Φιλε μου σου παραθετω τις ακολουθες απαντησεις
> 
> 
> *1. "Αυτά που γράφω εαν εξαγρίωσαν καποιους.... Μόνο γέλιο έφεραν, πίστεψέ με. "* Φιλε μου χαιρομαι που καταφερνεις και γελας με αυτην την κατασταση. Ελπιζω να μην βρεθεις ποτε στην θεση των εργαζομενων της Lannet, Altec, Teledome, αλλα και των εργαζομενων στους αλλους παροχους που διαβαζουν ολα αυτα τρεμοντας μιπως ο επομενος στοχος ειναι η εταιρεια που εργαζονται.
> 
> 
> *2. ".... Τα ελληνικά δικαστήρια διαφωνούν μαζί σου."* - Που το γνωριζεις, αφου δεν εχει πραγματοποιηθει ακομα η δικη ?
> 
> *3. "Τα κολλήματα και οι παρωπίδες οδηγούν με βεβαιότητα στον λάθος δρόμο."* Εαν ο σωστος δρομος για εσενα ειναι στην παρουσα φαση η ενισχυση του ΟΤΕ γιατι νομιζεις οτι αργοτερα θα σου κατεβασει τι τιμες ή θα σου παρεχει καλυτερες και ποιο συγχρονες γραμμες , τοτε σου βγαζω το καπελο. Τοσα χρονια που πληρωναμε τον ΟΤΕ, δεν ειχε πραγματοποιηση ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ αναβαθμηση.
> ...


Εξακολουθώ να διαφωνω με τα γραφομενα σου , αλλα ωφείλω να "βγαλω το καπέλο" στη ψυχραιμία που αντιμετώπισες την υπερβολικα επιθετική εως αγενή δημοσιευση του emeliss

Ας παιρνουμε ολοι μαθηματα από τετοια post ... :Clap:

----------


## emeliss

Δεν γελάω με την θέση των υπαλλήλων αλλά με τα αστήριχτα λεγόμενά σου. Τους υπαλλήλους τους σκέφτομαι περισσότερο από ότι φαντάζεσαι, ειδικά αφού θα μπορούσα άνετα να βρισκόμουν στην ίδια θέση.

Έχασαν ήδη μία φορά.

Δεν μιλάω για ενίσχυση του ΟΤΕ. Λέω ξεκάθαρα ότι όταν γίνεται ξεκαθάρισμα των εναλλακτικών αυτοί που κερδίζουν είναι οι υπόλοιποι εναλλακτικοί που συγκεντρώνουν δυνάμεις.

Ότι η θέση των υπαλλήλων δυσκολεύει λόγω των τάσεων για να απολύουν κόσμο και να παίρνουν σύγχρονους σκλάβους (ημιαπασχόληση, συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου με ανανεώσεις κλπ) την έχουμε αναλύσει στο παρελθόν.

Οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ ανέβηκαν για πολλούς λόγους λίγο πριν το άνοιγμα της αγοράς. Ψάξτο καλύτερα....

----------


## fotinoulis1

παιδια αυτοι της αλτεκ δεν πανε καλα! μου εστειλαν λογαριασμο σεπτεμβριου να τους πληρωσω για 24αρα!!!!! :ROFL:

----------


## emeliss

Έχουν την ίδια αίσθηση χιούμορ στην altec με κάποιους κυρίους εδώ.

----------


## fotinoulis1

και η πλακα ειναι οτι τωρα ειμαι στον οτε! ''εχουν ν'ακουσουν αυριο''!!!!! :Evil:

----------


## vasoula78

πλεον το eml διαθετει ΗΟL adsl  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
http://www.microland.gr/default.asp?...42&la=1&ct=360

----------


## tedd

> πλεον το eml διαθετει ΗΟL adsl 
> http://www.microland.gr/default.asp?...42&la=1&ct=360


Ποιος ξερει; σύντομα θα μάθουμε αν προκειτε για καμμια συνεργασία ή εξαγορα!!!

Αλλά από την άλλη ειναι εμπορικά καταστήματα κυρίως μέσω franchise τα οποία δεν μπορουν να συνεχίσουν να χάνουν έσοδα απο τις πωλήσεις για προσβάση στο ιντερνετ, κατι θα πρέπει να έχουν να πουλήσουν γιατι αμφιβαλλω να έχουν πουλήσει jetpack εδώ και ένα μήνα εκτος και αν πέσανε σε κάνενα πελάτη που δεν γνωρίζει την κατάσταση.

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι η σελιδα τους θέλει και καποια ενημερωση γιατι αναφέρει ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ ADSL 2048 ALTECNET 12 ΜΗΝΕΣ €499,80 :Shocked:  αυτες οι τιμες υπήρχαν πριν πολύ-πολύ καιρό.

----------


## citizen78

> Ποιος ξερει; σύντομα θα μάθουμε αν προκειτε και καμμια συνεργασία ή εξαγορα!!!
> 
> Αλλά από την άλλη ειναι εμπορικά καταστήματα κυρίως μέσω franchise τα οποία δεν μπορουν να συνεχίσουν να χάνουν έσοδα απο τις πωλήσεις για προσβάση στο ιντερνετ, κατι θα πρέπει να έχουν να πουλήσουν γιατι αμφιβαλλω να έχουν πουλήσει jetpack εδώ και ένα μήνα εκτος και αν πέσανε σε κάνενα πελάτη που δεν γνωρίζει την κατάσταση.


Σωστα. 
Και το γεγονός ερμηνευεται με λίγους τρόπους :

α) συνεργασία - εξαγορά (ισως και παρασκηνιακή)
β) αφήνουν το "altec telecoms" να βυθιστει αυτανδρο

----------


## vasoula78

> Σωστα. 
> Και το γεγονός ερμηνευεται με λίγους τρόπους :
> 
> α) συνεργασία - εξαγορά (ισως και παρασκηνιακή)
> β) αφήνουν το "altec telecoms" να βυθιστει αυτανδρο


για να δουμε
θα δειξει

----------


## lewton

> πλεον το eml διαθετει ΗΟL adsl 
> http://www.microland.gr/default.asp?...42&la=1&ct=360


Εξαπανέκαθεν.

----------


## vasoula78

> Εξαπανέκαθεν.


δεν θυμαμαι να εδινε ποτε HOL

----------


## lewton

> δεν θυμαμαι να εδινε ποτε HOL


Είμαι *σχεδόν* σίγουρος.  :Thinking:

----------


## jimmy870

> Μα καλά την παλεβουν καθόλου?Μειωμένος σου ήρθε η κανονικός?


Κανονικός φίλε. Πάντος, στην σελίδα τους δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Όλα μια χαρά είναι. Ότι θέλεις εδώ θα το βρείς, απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές. :ROFL:

----------


## tedd

Εγώ αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι και αγωνιώ :Smile:  πέρα απο το οτι ιντερνετ πάπαλα :Razz:  :Very angry:  ειναι οταν θα τελειωσουν οι περιπετιες αυτες των παροχων (Αλτεκ, Teledome, Lannet και ποιος ξέρει άλλος) ειτε θετικά ειτε αρνητικά ( :Lock: ) ποιανής το σχετικό νήμα θα βγεί πρωτο απο άποψη απαντήσεων και αναγνώσεων!!! 

Παντως της Αλτεκ έχει τρομερό προβάδισμα και έντος ολιγων ημέρων θα ειναι και το "πρώτο" σε αυτήν την κατηγορία.

Μπάς και βγάλουμε κανένα στοιχημα αλά ΟΠΑΠ με αποδόσεις κτλπ; :Whistle:

----------


## zeta

ε ρε κοροϊδία...

----------


## tedd

> ...... Πάντος, στην σελίδα τους δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Όλα μια χαρά είναι. Ότι θέλεις εδώ θα το βρείς, απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές.


Και απο ταχύτητες ασύλυπτες, έως 24Mbits, δεν προλάβαινεις ουτε καν να το διαβάσεις!!!, ασχετα αν κάνει 2-3 λέπτα να κατεβει το flash video των 100-200kb :Whistle: .

Παμε πιο αργά..
ακόμα πιο αργά,
ακόμα πιο αργά,
ακόμα πιο αργά,
ακόμα πιο αργά,
ακόμα πιο αργά
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

:Cool: _Μερικοι απο εμας μπερδευουν την πελατειακη με την υπαλληλικη σχεση,
ειτε σκοπιμως χρησιμοποιωντας το σαν επιχειρημα πχ "ΟΤΕτζηδες", 
ειτε μονιμως παιρνοντας θεση υπερ της μιας πλευρας, ενω ειρωνευονται  οσους διαφωνουν με την αποψη τους_! :Cool: 

Θυμηθειτε εδω συζηταμε για το προβλημα της Altec Telecoms ...
εαν εχετε κατι νεωτερο επισημα ή απο πρωτο χερι και οχι φημες 
ενημερωστε τους ενδιαφερομενους πελατες και υπαλληλους!

----------


## trv

Ακουγεται και για κανονια της Vivodi σημερα........!

----------


## satspo

σημερα μου εστειλαν και μενα λογαριασμο!!!!οποτε τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και διαμαρτυρηθηκα δεδομενου οτι εδω και 1 μηνα σερνομαστε αλλα τους εχω στειλει και 2 φορες e-mail για διακοπη συνδεσης!!!!μου ειπαν πως θα με παρουν αυτοι τηλεφωνο για το τι να κανω....δηλαδη και ταλαιπωρουμαστε και πρεπει να πληρωσουμε απο πανω!!!την αλλη εβδομαδα παντως ενεργοποιειται και η forthnet.

----------


## trv

Είχα αγοράσει 3 jetpack μεσα στον αυγουστο, αρχες του μηνα.

Απο αυτα τα 3, το ενα ηταν απο microland, τα αλλα 2 απο eshop. Στο ενα μαλιστα ειχα στηλει +extra 20 ευρω για αλλο router το οποιο ποτε δεν ηρθε.

Πηγα απο το microland και μου εδωσαν πισω τα χρηματα για το ενα jetpack.

Για τα αλλα δυο μιλησα με altec, το 'καταχωρισαν' το αιτημα μου.. (ποιος ξερει που...)

Ειπε πως θα βγει αποφαση για ολους συνολικά τους συνδρομητες και τι θα γινει (οχι κατα περιπτωση), και θα με ενημερωσουν τηλεφωνικά οταν γινει αυτο, προς το παρων δε ξερει κατι αλλο..

Δε τα βλεπω να τα παιρνω δλδ τα 150ε περιπου.. 

[ καμια απο τις συνδεσεις δεν ειχε ενεργοποιηθει καν οταν εσκασε η altec ]

----------


## jimmy870

> σημερα μου εστειλαν και μενα λογαριασμο!!!!οποτε τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και διαμαρτυρηθηκα δεδομενου οτι εδω και 1 μηνα σερνομαστε αλλα τους εχω στειλει και 2 φορες e-mail για διακοπη συνδεσης!!!!μου ειπαν πως θα με παρουν αυτοι τηλεφωνο για το τι να κανω....δηλαδη και ταλαιπωρουμαστε και πρεπει να πληρωσουμε απο πανω!!!την αλλη εβδομαδα παντως ενεργοποιειται και η forthnet.


Εγώ, όπως ξαν' ανάφερα, θα περιμένω να δω που θα πάει αυτή η βαλίτσα. Δεν πρόκειται να τους πληρώσω μέχρι ν' αλλάξει κάτι. Τώρα ας υποθέσουμε πως τελικά η άλτεκνετ ορθοποδεί από την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση και ξεκινάει να λειτουργεί με ορθό τρόπο (προσέξτε μην πάθετε τίποτα από τα γέλια), εγώ θα τους καταβάλω μόνο το ποσό που αναλογεί για την περίοδο καλής λειτουργίας. Ίσως ένας λόγος που δεν έχω αποχωρίσει από την άλτεκνετ είναι το ότι ψάχνω αιτία να τσακωθώ.

----------


## Giama

> Για τα αλλα δυο μιλησα με altec, το 'καταχωρισαν' το αιτημα μου.. (ποιος ξερει που...)


Δεν δοκίμαζες πρώτα μήπως σου έδινε πιστωτικό το e-shop; (και μετά ας τα έβρισκε το e-shop με την Altec)

----------


## satspo

εγω παντως εστειλα ξανα αιτηση για διακοπη,η τριτη συνολικα,καθως και μια διαμαρτυρια.το θεμα ειναι οτι απο 25/9 θα ειμαι forthnet και αυτοι θελουν να πληρωσω μεχρι και 30/9.δηλαδη δεν θα ειμαι συνδομητης τους τοτε αλλα και τις προηγουμενες μερες μονο 2mbps δεν ειχα.δηλαδη να πληρωσω για κατι που δεν ειχα ποτε???

----------


## jap

> Δεν δοκίμαζες πρώτα μήπως σου έδινε πιστωτικό το e-shop; (και μετά ας τα έβρισκε το e-shop με την Altec)


Σύμφωνα με αντίστοιχη εμπειρία με Forthnet, το e-shop μόνο αν συνεννοηθεί με την εταιρεία θα δεχτεί επιστροφή.

........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ... Τώρα ας υποθέσουμε πως τελικά η άλτεκνετ ορθοποδεί από την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση και ξεκινάει να λειτουργεί με ορθό τρόπο (προσέξτε μην πάθετε τίποτα από τα γέλια),


Παίζει ακόμα και το να τους αγοράσει τελικά άλλος και να επωμιστεί χρέη και τσάμπα συνδέσεις. Και τα δύο ενδεχόμενα με τρελές αποδόσεις, αλλά όλα παίζουν, ακόμα και να τους χρηματοδοτήσουν οι τράπεζες για να μη διαγράψουν τα ήδη δανεικά κι αγύριστα.

----------


## gogos888

> εγω παντως εστειλα ξανα αιτηση για διακοπη,*η τριτη συνολικα*,καθως και μια διαμαρτυρια.το θεμα ειναι οτι απο 25/9 θα ειμαι forthnet και αυτοι θελουν να πληρωσω μεχρι και 30/9.δηλαδη δεν θα ειμαι συνδομητης τους τοτε αλλα και τις προηγουμενες μερες μονο 2mbps δεν ειχα.δηλαδη να πληρωσω για κατι που δεν ειχα ποτε???


Καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ, Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή, Συνήγορο Καταναλωτή με κοινοποίηση Altec.

----------


## Giama

> Σύμφωνα με αντίστοιχη εμπειρία με Forthnet, το e-shop μόνο αν συνεννοηθεί με την εταιρεία θα δεχτεί επιστροφή.


Πιθανόν αν έκανε φασαρία, και κανένα τηλεφώνημα/καταγγελία μάλλον, να τα κατάφερνε τελικά. Ουσιαστικά από το e-shop του πούλησαν κάτι που δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησει.

----------


## gogos888

> Πιθανόν αν έκανε φασαρία, και κανένα τηλεφώνημα/καταγγελία μάλλον, να τα κατάφερνε τελικά. Ουσιαστικά από το e-shop του πούλησαν κάτι που δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησει.


Από τις αρχές Αυγούστου ο ΟΤΕ είχε σταματήσει ενεργοποιήσεις πακέτων jetpack, διαμαρτηρίες υποψηφίων πελατών για καθυστέρηση και η Altec έριχνε το φταίξιμο στον ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ από τότε της έδειχνε κίτρινη κάρτα αλλά αυτοί συνέχιζαν να πουλάνε το κελεπούρι. Το ερώτημα που τίθεται είναι αν το γνώριζε αυτό το e-shop.

----------


## jap

> Πιθανόν αν έκανε φασαρία, και κανένα τηλεφώνημα/καταγγελία μάλλον, να τα κατάφερνε τελικά. Ουσιαστικά από το e-shop του πούλησαν κάτι που δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησει.


Μην ξεχνάς ότι μιλάμε για το e-shop. Πιο μεγάλο παχυδερμισμό υπευθύνων σε θέματα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών δεν έχω προσωπικά συναντήσει πουθενά. 





> Το ερώτημα που τίθεται είναι αν το γνώριζε αυτό το e-shop.


Πολύ ψιλά γράμματα, ειδικά για το e-shop, δυστυχώς έχουν μια νοοτροπία ότι είναι το μοναδικό μαγαζί και αναγκαστικά όλοι από εκεί θα ξαναψωνίσουν. Δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί τους και στο λένε και κατάμουτρα, αν επικαλεστείς νόμους, καταγγελίες κλπ. Mόνο αν μαζευτούν πολλοί και βάλουν δικηγόρο για ομαδική αγωγή υπάρχει κάποια πιθανότητα, αλλά μικρή....

----------


## varsamis

Η μετοχη της Αλτεκ αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι κλειδωμενη στο +20% limit-up ακουστηκε τιποτε;

----------


## Giama

> Η μετοχη της Αλτεκ αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι κλειδωμενη στο +20% limit-up ακουστηκε τιποτε;


Όπως και χθες δηλαδή.
Ποιός ξέρει...

----------


## jap

> Η μετοχη της Αλτεκ αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι κλειδωμενη στο +20% limit-up ακουστηκε τιποτε;


Τα ίδια με χτες... Φήμες, οι οποίες ή είναι ανυπόστατες ή πρέπει κάποιοι να μπουν μέσα...




> Altec , Microland : Στο ανώτατο όριο ανόδου εν μέσω φημών. Σε αυτές που αναφέρονται σε μετοχικές εξελίξεις, ο φημολογούμενος υποψήφιος αγοραστής τις διαψεύδει κατηγορηματικά. Εκτός και αν ο όμιλος πέτυχε διακανονισμό χρεών με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες.

----------


## lewton

Όταν η αξία της έχει πέσει στο μηδέν, το +20% είναι ψίχουλα.

----------


## ElisLasop

η μετοχή ανέβηκε γιατι τη στηρίζει ο πρόεδρος της άλτεκ με τα χρήματα της μισθοδοσίας που δεν μας έδωσε όπως όφειλε τη 15η του μηνός. Αντι να μας πληρώσουν στις 15 οπως γίνεται πάντα θα μας πληρώσουν κατα "πασα πιθανότητα" όπως μας είπαν στο τέλος του μήνα.. Τα πράγματα απο μέσα φαίνονται δύσκολα αν και δεν έχουμε κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση. γιατί άλλωστε να έχουμε; απλοί εργαζόμενοι ήμαστε.

----------


## emeliss

Υπομονή παιδιά...

----------


## zeta

έλα ντε? ετσι να ειναι το μικρό του Αθανασούλη?
αυτό πρέπει να υπονοεί ο φίλος μάλλον..

----------


## msia98

> Ποιός είναι αυτός ;


Ο Αρναούτογλου  :Smile:  (Είναι γνωστό ότι είναι μέτοχος της ALTEC)

........Auto merged post: msia98 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> η μετοχή ανέβηκε γιατι τη στηρίζει ο πρόεδρος της άλτεκ με τα χρήματα της μισθοδοσίας που δεν μας έδωσε όπως όφειλε τη 15η του μηνός. Αντι να μας πληρώσουν στις 15 οπως γίνεται πάντα θα μας πληρώσουν κατα "πασα πιθανότητα" όπως μας είπαν στο τέλος του μήνα.. Τα πράγματα απο μέσα φαίνονται δύσκολα αν και δεν έχουμε κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση. γιατί άλλωστε να έχουμε; απλοί εργαζόμενοι ήμαστε.


Υπεραπλουστεύεις τα πράγματα. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι έτσι.
Προφανώς και υπάρχει ταμειακή δυσχέρεια.
Σας έχουν ξανακαθυστερήσει τις πληρωμές ?

----------


## MANTHES

Κατεβαζω με 8,9 ΚΒ.
Και σημερα μου ηρθε ο καινουριος λογαριασμος.
Εχω κανει αιτηση στην Φορθνετ. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ενεργοποιηθει η συνδεση της Φορθνετ και η Αλτεκ να μην εχει διακοψει ακομα την δικη της;

υ.γ. Τους εστειλα email στις 12/9 για διακοπη συνδεσης και σκεφτηκα σημερα να τους παρω τηλ να δω τι γινεται. Αυτη που το σηκωσε ειπε πως δεν το εχουν παραλαβει και οτι θα με παρει τηλ το τεχνικο τμημα για αυτο το θεμα. 
Ειναι ξεφτιλες :Mad:

----------


## satspo

> Κατεβαζω με 8,9 ΚΒ.
> Και σημερα μου ηρθε ο καινουριος λογαριασμος.
> Εχω κανει αιτηση στην Φορθνετ. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ενεργοποιηθει η συνδεση της Φορθνετ και η Αλτεκ να μην εχει διακοψει ακομα την δικη της;
> 
> υ.γ. Τους εστειλα email στις 12/9 για διακοπη συνδεσης και σκεφτηκα σημερα να τους παρω τηλ να δω τι γινεται. Αυτη που το σηκωσε ειπε πως δεν το εχουν παραλαβει και οτι θα με παρει τηλ το τεχνικο τμημα για αυτο το θεμα. 
> Ειναι ξεφτιλες


τα ιδια αντιμετωπιζω και εγω.εχω στειλει 3 e-mails για διακοπη συνδεσης!!!τιποτα ακομα.απο την αλλη εβδομαδα ενεργοποιειται και το 2play και η altec μου εστειλε λογαριασμο για μερες που θα ειμαι στην forthnet.ακομα περιμενω να μου τηλεφωνησουν απο την altec,οπως μου ειπαν, για το τι να κανω αυτο τον λογαριασμο.κοροιδια που μας ριχνουν!!ειναι δυνατον να μου ζητανε να πληρωσω για 2 mbps οταν ουτε καν msn δεν μπορω να μπω.....

----------


## MANTHES

Μολις πηρα τηλ στην φορθνετ. Μου ειπαν οτι απο την στιγμη που εκανα την αιτηση να μην ανησυχω και θα κανονισουν εκεινοι με την Αλτεκ. 
Και σε μενα που δεν πηραν οπως ειπαν το email αυτο σημαινει πως θα εχουν στα χερια τους την αιτηση για διακοπη περιπου 27 μερες πριν ενω αυτοι οπως λενε θελουν ενα μηνα πριν να ενημερωθουν.
Ελπιζω να μην ερθει και αλλος λογιαρασμος.

Υ.Γ. Παντως γελασα οταν πηρα τηλ στην Αλτεκ και ακουσα να λεει η κασσετα: '' ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΤΕΚ ΠΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ 1""  :ROFL:

----------


## JimBss

Τι αγχώνεστε με τους λογαριασμούς; Μη τους πληρώνετε απλά...

----------


## tedd

Σήμερα δεν ηταν το δικάστηριο της Αλτεκ; έχουμε κανένα νέο;

----------


## citizen78

Μπορει να αναβληθηκε ή να βγει σε 1-2 ημέρες η απόφαση. Πάντως κατι που να "ανεβασει τους διακόπτες" δεν υπήρξε σήμερα αλλοιως θα πανηγυριζε η altec στο site της....

Η αδιαφορία για ενημερωση των πελατών της ομως,  αρκεί για να λακισουν και οσοι υπομονετικοί εμεναν μεχρι σημερα...

Το χειρότερο ολων βεβαια είναι το πρόβλημα των εργαζομένων που,  οπως μας εγραψε νωρίτερα ο φιλος μας, δεν τους πλήρωσε.

----------


## takisch

> Μπορει να αναβληθηκε ή να βγει σε 1-2 ημέρες η απόφαση. Πάντως κατι που να "ανεβασει τους διακόπτες" δεν υπήρξε σήμερα αλλοιως θα πανηγυριζε η altec στο site της....
> 
> Η αδιαφορία για ενημερωση των πελατών της ομως,  αρκεί για να λακισουν και οσοι υπομονετικοί εμεναν μεχρι σημερα...
> 
> Το χειρότερο ολων βεβαια είναι το πρόβλημα των εργαζομένων που,  οπως μας εγραψε νωρίτερα ο φιλος μας, δεν τους πλήρωσε.


και θα ψάχνουν πάλι για δουλειά! αυτό και αν είναι χειρότερο.. :Sad:

----------


## zeta

αυτό είναι αλητεία, το να μην πληρώνεις ούτε τους εργαζόμενους.

βεβαια, πολλοί του κεφαλαίου έχουν αυτή τη νοοτροπία, παλιά, που δούλευα σε καποιο γραφείο,
από τα πολλά των εξαρχείων, μου ειχε πει το αφεντικό μου, στην ψυχρα, οτι οταν εισπράττει, δεν τον απασχολεί να πληρώσει τους εργαζόμενους, αλλά να κανει άλλα πράγματα, να πληρώσει αναλώσιμα, να πάρει εγγυητικές κλπ. Βέβαια μου λεει, εσύ μένεις εδώ μόνη σου!!! και γιαυτό μου τα ζητας!!! Οι άλλοι που ειναι από Αθήνα δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μου τα ζητάνε!!! (μισθούς 5-6 μηνων). Οχι ρε, όσοι είναι από Αθήνα δουλεύουν για χόμπι.
Δε βρίσκεις άκρη με μερικούς...
πάντως θα έπρεπε να αγριέψουν και οι εργαζόμενοι, και να φωνάξουν να γινουν εκποιήσεις και να πάρουν τα λεφτά τους, ειναι απαράδεκτο αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## emeliss

Θεωρητικά οι υπάλληλοι πληρώνονται πρώτοι από τυχόν εκποίηση της περιουσίας. Θεωρητικά.

Αλλά από την απληρωσιά στην ανεργία είναι σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα, τόσο για ανθρώπους με σοβαρές οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις όσο και για νέους. Χίλιες φορές να την αγοράσει κάποιος.

----------


## zeta

> Θεωρητικά οι υπάλληλοι πληρώνονται πρώτοι από τυχόν εκποίηση της περιουσίας. Θεωρητικά.
> 
> Αλλά από την απληρωσιά στην ανεργία είναι σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα, τόσο για ανθρώπους με σοβαρές οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις όσο και για νέους. Χίλιες φορές να την αγοράσει κάποιος.


σίγουρα, η ανεργία είναι κακό πράγμα και δύσκολο.
Ποιός θα βρεθεί να την αγοράσει όμως.
και αν (απιθανο) βρεθεί, θα κρατήσει τους παλιους υπαλλήλους?

----------


## jimmy870

> Τι αγχώνεστε με τους λογαριασμούς; Μη τους πληρώνετε απλά...


Δεν είναι θέμα άγχους για την πληρωμή των λογαριασμών. Είναι η έκπληξη για το πόσο αδαής είναι στην άλτεκνετ που ζητάνε και πληρωμή λογαριασμού χωρίς μια ανακοίνωση για τα τρέχοντα δεδομένα. Για τον ElisLasop και όλους τους συνάδελφους του, οι μόνοι πραγματικά χαμένοι από την υπόθεση αυτή είσαστε εσείς. Εμείς, με τον ένα τρόπο η τον άλλο θα την κάνουμε την δουλειά μας. Να ξέρετε πως κανένα σχόλιο μου (για τον εαυτό μου μπορώ να μιλήσω) δεν απευθύνεται στο προσωπικό που στελεχώνει την  άλτεκνετ (η καμιά άλλη εταιρία, άλλωστε έχω φίλους παντού) αλλά προς την διοίκηση της εταιρίας (εταιριών) που αποφασίζει. Σας σκέπτομαι και σας συμπαραστέκομαι. 
(όχι δεν είμαι πολιτικός και οχι δεν θέλω να με ψηφίσετε :ROFL: ).

........Auto merged post: jimmy870 πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Χίλιες φορές να την αγοράσει κάποιος.


Η ουσία είναι αυτή, δεν είναι η τύχον προσωρινή αστάθια η ή εκποίηση της περιουσίας, είναι η μακροχρόνια ασφάλεια εργασίας.

Το καράβι μπορεί να πέσει σε φουρτούνα αλλά αν το καράβι είναι να πάει κατω τι να το κάνω αν από εκποίηση της περιουσίας του μου δώσουν την άγκυρα να κρατάω.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορει να αναβληθηκε ή να βγει σε 1-2 ημέρες η απόφαση. Πάντως κατι που να "ανεβασει τους διακόπτες" δεν υπήρξε σήμερα αλλοιως θα πανηγυριζε η altec στο site της....
> 
> Η αδιαφορία για ενημερωση των πελατών της ομως,  αρκεί για να λακισουν και οσοι υπομονετικοί εμεναν μεχρι σημερα...
> 
> Το χειρότερο ολων βεβαια είναι το πρόβλημα των εργαζομένων που,  οπως μας εγραψε νωρίτερα ο φιλος μας, δεν τους πλήρωσε.


Δεν μιλάμε όμως εδώ  για τους  εργαζομένους





> Θεωρητικά οι υπάλληλοι πληρώνονται πρώτοι από τυχόν εκποίηση της περιουσίας. Θεωρητικά.
> 
> Αλλά από την απληρωσιά στην ανεργία είναι σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα, τόσο για ανθρώπους με σοβαρές οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις όσο και για νέους. Χίλιες φορές να την αγοράσει κάποιος.



μπα,  πρώτα  οι προμηθευτές,  μετά  όλοι οι αλλόι  και κάποια στιγμή οι εργάζομενοι,

----------


## konenas

> μπα,  πρώτα  οι προμηθευτές,  μετά  όλοι οι αλλόι  και κάποια στιγμή οι εργάζομενοι,


Η νομοθεσία λέει για εργαζόμενους και μετά κράτος και στο τέλος προμηθευτές.


Να προτείνουμε στην κυβέρνηση να κάνει ότι με την Ολυμπιακή  :Razz: 
Εθελούσια έξοδο και συνταξιοδότηση στου μισούς εργαζόμενους, επιδότηση στην εταιρία κλπ κλπ και οι εργαζόμενοι να απεργούν!!!!

----------


## a66fm

Μετά από σκληρές διαπραγματεύσεις η διοίκηση της Altec συμφώνησε στο σχέδιο των βασικών πιστωτριών τραπεζών (Εθνική, Πειραιώς και Eurobank) για τη διάσωση της εταιρείας. 

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το σχέδιο προβλέπει: 

* χρηματοδότηση με περίπου 10 εκατ. ευρώ με προσωπική εγγύηση του κ. Θ. Αθανασούλη, 

* αναστολή καταβολής όλων των οφειλομένων μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου 2009 στις τράπεζες και 

* την κατάρτιση μελέτης από σύμβουλο κοινής αποδοχής για τις επιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν στην Altec από την εικόνα της θυγατρικής της, Altec Telecoms. 

Σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες ενδέχεται στο μέλλον να υπάρξει και σχέδιο κεφαλαιακής αναδιάρθρωσης με μετοχοποίηση μέρους του δανεισμού, γεγονός που θα καταστήσει τις τράπεζες, μετόχους στην εταιρεία. 

Επίσης, τις προσεχείς ημέρες θα κατατεθεί στα δικαστήρια αίτηση να ανοίξει η διαδικασία συνδιαλλαγής με τους πιστωτές της Altec Telecoms.

Όπως όλα δείχνουν βασικό μέλημα της διοίκησης είναι η διάσωση της μητρικής εταιρείας, καθώς η δυσμενής  κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί με την Altec Telecoms (διακοπή κυκλωμάτων από τον ΟΤΕ, διαρροή πελατών κ.ά.) δεν είναι αντιστρέψιμα. 

πηγή: http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=577576

----------


## kanenas3

Άντε να δούμε θα αναστηθεί...;



Off Topic


		Δε μου λέτε...η Lannet υπάρχει ακόμα; 60' στα κινητά έδινε πάντα ή τώρα εβγάλαν και νέα προσφορά;;;

----------


## jap

> ...
> 
> Όπως όλα δείχνουν βασικό μέλημα της διοίκησης είναι η διάσωση της μητρικής εταιρείας, καθώς η δυσμενής  κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί με την Altec Telecoms (διακοπή κυκλωμάτων από τον ΟΤΕ, διαρροή πελατών κ.ά.) δεν είναι αντιστρέψιμα. 
>  [/URL]


Δηλαδή ο κύβος ερίφθη, να ψάχνουμε κι όσοι μείναμε για άλλες λύσεις.



Off Topic


		Ρε παιδιά από Τελλας και Χολ, καμιά προσφορά καλή με ISDN πότε θα βγάλετε; Γιατί τώρα τα επαγγελματικά σας πακέτα double play είναι ακριβότερα ακόμα κι από του ακατανόμαστου
	


........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Άντε να δούμε θα αναστηθεί...;


Αυτό κατάλαβες; Ότι θα την θάψουν έλεγε το άρθρο...

........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δε μου λέτε...η Lannet υπάρχει ακόμα; 60' στα κινητά έδινε πάντα ή τώρα εβγάλαν και νέα προσφορά;;;


Όχι, δεν είναι καινούργιο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Αυτό κατάλαβες; Ότι θα την θάψουν έλεγε το άρθρο...


Δίκιο έχεις! Μιλάει για την Altec και όχι για την Telecoms... :Embarassed:

----------


## gkandir

> ...
> πηγή: http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=577576


Απ' όσο γνωρίζω αύριο ή μεθαύριο θα υπάρχουν και επίσημες ανακοινώσεις σ' αυτή τη λογική.



Όσον αφορά τους υπαλλήλους, η επίσημη καθυστέρηση πληρωμής, της προκαταβολής, είναι 15 ημέρες. Ελπίζω στο τέλος του μήνα να πληρωθούν κανονικά όλοι.

----------


## JimBss

> Δίκιο έχεις! Μιλάει για την Altec και όχι για την Telecoms...


Όντως, τέρμα η Altec telecoms και σχεδόν επίσημα πια.

----------


## baskon

Με το ονομα που εχει κανει Η Αλτεκ πιστευει καποιος οτι θα σωθει η μητρική?
Οκ ισως το τμημα software αξιζει κατι αλλά εγω δε βλεπω να ξαναπουλαει υπολογιστες κλπ.Ποιος θα τους αγορασει?
Η Microland πως θα επιζηση χωρις τα ido? ΠΟυλωντας συνδεσεις HOl? :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Στην Altec Telecoms πληρωνονται κανονικα εκεινο που φοβουνται
εαν κλεισει τελειως και δεν επιβεβαιωθουν τα επισημα και μη παπαγαλακια των δαδρόμων
ειναι στο θεμα της αποζημιωσης που πολυ χλωμο να την παρουν.
Το χειροτερο ολων ειναι οπως μου ειπε ο φιλος των παιδιων μου, που δουλευει χρονια στην Τ/Υ 
(αυτοι που τ ακουνε κανονικα απο πελατες και προϊσταμενους) λιγο πριν σκασει η βομβα 
υποχρεωθηκαν πολλα υψηλοβαθμα στελεχη να ανοιξουν ΝΕΑ καταστηματα Microland
παρ ολο που ηξεραν πού οδηγουνταν η εταιρια κι ετσι Κυριος οιδε τι θα γινει με τα χρηματα τους! :Thumb down:

----------


## jap

> Δίκιο έχεις! Μιλάει για την Altec και όχι για την Telecoms...


Μέχρι να βγουν ανακοινώσεις, με κάθε επιφύλαξη... Είδαμε τι γράφουν και σε πιο γνωστές και 'έγκυρες' εφημερίδες.  :Wink: 





> Η Microland πως θα επιζηση χωρις τα ido? ΠΟυλωντας συνδεσεις HOl?


Όχι, εξοφλώντας λόγαριασμούς ΔΕΗ. Δεν είχε βγάλει το slogan όλα εδώ πληρώνονται;

----------


## ElisLasop

για ενα φιλο που ρωτησε αν ειχαν καθυστερησει ξανα οι πληρωμες στο παρελθόν, όχι ποτέ ξανά, στις αρχές του μήνα καθυστέρησε να μπεί η πληρωμή του αυγούστου 2 ημέρες αλλά δεν ηταν τίποτα μπροστά σε αυτό.
Επίσης 4-5 μήνες πρίν η αλτεκ με εταιρικά email έψηνε τους υπάλληλους να δώσουν λεφτά (100.000) για franchise κατάστημα της microland. Ευχομαι να μην καταστραφούν οι άνθρωποι καθώς και να κλείσει η εταιρία και μείνω χωρίς δουλειά δεν είναι τίποτα απο το να χάσω 100.000 ευρώ έτσι απλά και να με κυνηγούν οι τράπεζες. Αυτό είναι απελπισία. ΄΄Ιδωμεν..

----------


## konenas

Όσα βάζεις τόσα περισσότερα κερδίζεις. :Evil: 

Χτες το βράδυ είδα την MU να έχει χορηγό την AIG  :Laughing:

----------


## msia98

> για ενα φιλο που ρωτησε αν ειχαν καθυστερησει ξανα οι πληρωμες στο παρελθόν, όχι ποτέ ξανά, στις αρχές του μήνα καθυστέρησε να μπεί η πληρωμή του αυγούστου 2 ημέρες αλλά δεν ηταν τίποτα μπροστά σε αυτό.
> Επίσης 4-5 μήνες πρίν η αλτεκ με εταιρικά email έψηνε τους υπάλληλους να δώσουν λεφτά (100.000) για franchise κατάστημα της microland. Ευχομαι να μην καταστραφούν οι άνθρωποι καθώς και να κλείσει η εταιρία και μείνω χωρίς δουλειά δεν είναι τίποτα απο το να χάσω 100.000 ευρώ έτσι απλά και να με κυνηγούν οι τράπεζες. Αυτό είναι απελπισία. ΄΄Ιδωμεν..


Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω φίλο που πήρε τέτοιο μαγαζί (ειναι υπάλληλος της ALTEC) οφείλω να σου καταλογίσω τουλάχιστον ότι δεν είσαι καλά ενημερωμένος για να μην πω κακοπροαίρετος.
Τα 100.000 ευρω που "ζήταγε" η ALTEC τα έδινε η ίδια στο προσωπικό με άτοκο δάνειο  και με περίοδο χάριτος 1 έτος. Η μόνη επίπτωση που είχε ο εργαζόμενος είναι ότι αν μετά από ενα χρόνο και δεν μπορούσε να πληρώσει τις δόσεις τότε το παραχωρούσε στην ALTEC χωρίς καμία άλλη επίπτωση για αυτόν.

----------


## pt3

> Τα 100.000 ευρω που "ζήταγε" η ALTEC τα έδινε η ίδια στο προσωπικό με άτοκο δάνειο και με περίοδο χάριτος 1 έτος. Η μόνη επίπτωση που είχε ο εργαζόμενος είναι ότι αν μετά από ενα χρόνο και δεν μπορούσε να πληρώσει τις δόσεις τότε το παραχωρούσε στην ALTEC χωρίς καμία άλλη επίπτωση για αυτόν.


Μιας και είσαι ενημερωμένος, ετσι για να ξέρουμε 
Τα 100 χιλιάρικα τα ζητούσε για το όνομα ή έφτιαχνε και το μαγαζί ;
Στο τέλος το μαγαζι το έπαιρνε μαζί με τα χρέη ;





ΥΓ Ελπίζω οί οικονομικές μέθοδοι που χρησιμοποιούσε η Αλτεκ για να αποφύγει  "την διακοπή ορισμένων υπηρεσιών προς την Altec Telecoms" να είναι ontopic  :Smile:

----------


## ElisLasop

> Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω φίλο που πήρε τέτοιο μαγαζί (ειναι υπάλληλος της ALTEC) οφείλω να σου καταλογίσω τουλάχιστον ότι δεν είσαι καλά ενημερωμένος για να μην πω κακοπροαίρετος.
> Τα 100.000 ευρω που "ζήταγε" η ALTEC τα έδινε η ίδια στο προσωπικό με άτοκο δάνειο  και με περίοδο χάριτος 1 έτος. Η μόνη επίπτωση που είχε ο εργαζόμενος είναι ότι αν μετά από ενα χρόνο και δεν μπορούσε να πληρώσει τις δόσεις τότε το παραχωρούσε στην ALTEC χωρίς καμία άλλη επίπτωση για αυτόν.


κακοπροαίρετος δεν είμαι, απλά κακο..πληρωμένος και φαντάζομαι αν ημουν στην ιδια θέση με τους κατόχους franchise microland θα ήμουν σε πιο δύσκολη κατάσταση. Τέλος πάντων αυτό που ευχήθηκα είναι να τα καταφέρουν, δεν ήθελα να σχολιάσω τις κινήσεις τις εταιρείας και σε τι αποσκοπούν αλλά μόνο στους εγραζόμενους.

----------


## arj

Το ίδιο νεο με το capital.gr αλλά με περισσότερη ανάλυση : 
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...4/Article.aspx

----------


## MANTHES

Το email στο οποιο μπορεις να στειλεις την αιτηση για διακοπη της συνδεσης δεν ειναι το SUPPORT@altecnet.gr;
Τους εστειλα σημερα και δευτερο email γιατι το πρωτο εκαναν πως δεν το ελαβαν και τους ζητησα να λειτουργησουν σαν επαγγελματιες.
Για να δουμε εχουν καθολου τσιπα πανω τους;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Το email στο οποιο μπορεις να στειλεις την αιτηση για διακοπη της συνδεσης δεν ειναι το SUPPORT@altecnet.gr;
> Τους εστειλα σημερα και δευτερο email γιατι το πρωτο εκαναν πως δεν το ελαβαν και τους ζητησα να λειτουργησουν σαν επαγγελματιες.
> Για να δουμε εχουν καθολου τσιπα πανω τους;


Τώρα μάλιστα, εγώ είχα στείλει email & fax απο τον Απρίλιο και μου έστελναν λογαριασμούς (χρεώνοντας την πιστωτική μου κάρτα κανονικά μέχρι που αναγκάστηκα, κάπου τον Αύγουστο, να την ακυρώσω) αν σου απαντήσουν πες το και σε μας να σου αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο σε "very lucky member" ...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## MANTHES

χθες τους πηρα τηλ και μου απαντησαν θα επικοινωνησουμε εμεις μαζι σας. Εκανα αιτηση στην φορθνετ  και ειπαν οτι θα αναλαβουν αυτοι την διακοπη. Θελω ομως να ξεμπερδευω με την εταιρια που ''αλλαζει την επικοινωνια''  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: MANTHES πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αυτοι ξεπερασαν καθε οριο. 
5 λεπτα αφου εστειλα σημερα το δευτερο email για διακοπη με πηραν τηλ να μου πουν οτι αργησα να πληρωσω τον λογαριασμο.  :Mad: 
Φυσικα για την διακοπη αυτη εκανε πως δεν ηξερε τιποτα. Με συνδεσε με το τμημα εξυπηρετησης και αφου ακουσα τις διαφημισεις εκλεισαν την γραμμη. :ROFL: 
Ειναι ξεφτιλες.
Σημερα θα πληρωσω τον λογαριασμο αλλα αμεσως μετα θα τους στελνω καθε 10 λεπτα email μεχρι να μου απαντησουν οτι ελαβαν την αιτηση και θα ξεκινησουν τις διαδικασιες

----------


## alexalex65

> Το email στο οποιο μπορεις να στειλεις την αιτηση για διακοπη της συνδεσης δεν ειναι το SUPPORT@altecnet.gr;
> Τους εστειλα σημερα και δευτερο email γιατι το πρωτο εκαναν πως δεν το ελαβαν και τους ζητησα να λειτουργησουν σαν επαγγελματιες.
> Για να δουμε εχουν καθολου τσιπα πανω τους;


Δοκίμασε και τα παρακάτω
support@altectelecoms.gr
backoffice@altectelecoms.gr (εδώ έστειλα αίτηση για jetpack στις 20/8  :Crying:  και στις 09/09 μου έστειλαν και το modem-router !! :Sad:

----------


## MANTHES

Ευχαριστω αλλα δεν εχουν καθολου αξιοπρεπεια. 
Παλι θα κανουν το κοροϊδο ή μπορει και να ζητησουν να σταματησω να τους ενοχλω :Mad:

----------


## msia98

> Μιας και είσαι ενημερωμένος, ετσι για να ξέρουμε 
> Τα 100 χιλιάρικα τα ζητούσε για το όνομα ή έφτιαχνε και το μαγαζί ;
> Στο τέλος το μαγαζι το έπαιρνε μαζί με τα χρέη ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ Ελπίζω οί οικονομικές μέθοδοι που χρησιμοποιούσε η Αλτεκ για να αποφύγει  "την διακοπή ορισμένων υπηρεσιών προς την Altec Telecoms" να είναι ontopic


Εφτιαχνε το μαγαζί κι έβαζε και στοκ 15,000 σε εμπόρευμα...

----------


## paravoid

> Ρε παιδιά από Τελλας και Χολ, καμιά προσφορά καλή με ISDN πότε θα βγάλετε; Γιατί τώρα τα επαγγελματικά σας πακέτα double play είναι ακριβότερα ακόμα κι από του ακατανόμαστου


Τι εννοείς; Η Tellas έχει το Office Double Play με 59.9 ευρώ/μήνα, με ISDN, απεριόριστα, 12/1mbps και 8 στατικές IPs.

Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει α) πάγιο ISDN 18 ευρώ/μήνα β) OTETalk 24/7 16 ευρώ/μήνα = 34 ευρώ/μήνα. 

Άρα ~25 ευρώ το μήνα για 12/1 + 8 static. Για δες πόσο δίνει το Conn-x@work με 8 static  :Smile: 

(επίσης, η Tellas δίνει απεριόριστα ΚΑΙ στα MSN, ενώ το OTETalk ισχύει μόνο για το κεφαλικό -- για πολλούς ασήμαντο, για μένα εξαιρετικά σημαντικό).

----------


## jap

> Τι εννοείς; Η Tellas έχει το Office Double Play με 59.9 ευρώ/μήνα, με ISDN, απεριόριστα, 12/1mbps και 8 στατικές IPs.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει α) πάγιο ISDN 18 ευρώ/μήνα β) OTETalk 24/7 16 ευρώ/μήνα = 34 ευρώ/μήνα. 
> 
> Άρα ~25 ευρώ το μήνα για 12/1 + 8 static. Για δες πόσο δίνει το Conn-x@work με 8 static 
> 
> (επίσης, η Tellas δίνει απεριόριστα ΚΑΙ στα MSN, ενώ το OTETalk ισχύει μόνο για το κεφαλικό -- για πολλούς ασήμαντο, για μένα εξαιρετικά σημαντικό).




Off Topic


		έχεις δίκιο, στα νούμερα δεν βγαίνει, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, όπως θα κατάλαβες και από το ύφος, αστειευόμουν. Αλλά για τα όσα παρέχουν θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουν σημαντικά χαμηλότερες τιμές. Αμέσως-αμέσως, από 55 ευρώ η tellas (στην προ Wınd εποχή) το αύξησε στα 60 κάνοντας τα Χ λεπτά που είχε απεριόριστα και προσθέτοντας τα 60 λεπτά προς κινητά. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα συγκεκριμένα πακέτα σημαίνουν μεγάλη εξάρτηση από έναν και μόνο εναλλακτικό - ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω. Τις 'επαγγελματικές' υπηρεσίες της tellas τις έχω δοκιμάσει και για 10-15 ευρώ διαφορά το μήνα δεν αξίζει να τις λουστεί κανείς. Στη μία ISDN γραμμή έχω βάλει ήδη shared, πάμε και για την άλλη.  Όσο για τα MSN και το κεφαλικό, έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό ρυθμίζεται από το τηλ. κέντρο ή το TA.

----------


## hazardous29

Γεια σας, ειμαι συνδρομητης στην αλτεκ, εχω τα γνωστα σε ολους προβληματα λογω της διαμαχης με τον πΟΤΕ και τα χρεη,  προς εκπληξη μου σημερα το πρωι ''επιασα'' τις φυσιολογικες ταχυτητες των 2mbps σε download(200kbps), video, browsing klp,  το μεσημερι και παλι επανηλθα στα 10kbps/sec, δεν ξερω τι μπορει να σημαινει αυτο αλλα μηπως δειχνει σημαδια ανακαμψης και οτι σιγα σιγα λυνεται το προβλημα? επισης θα ηθελα να μου απαντησει καποιος απλα στα εξης:
1) με τα σημερινα δεδομενα η αλτεκ παει προς το να κλεισει η να ανακαμψει?
2)αν κλεισει τι θα απογινουν ολοι οι συνδρομητες, απλα θα τους ''κοπει'' το ιντερνετ?
3)ισχυει το σεναριο οτι υπαρχει πιθανως αγοραστης της εταιρειας και οτι την παρασκευη θα επανελθουν η ταχυτητες?

----------


## manoulamou

Μην ακουτε τις φημες, να περιμενετε επισημη ανακοινωση
ή εστω δελτιο τυπου για να ξεκαθαρισουν ολες οι λεπτομερειες!
Οσο περνα ο καιρος, αποχωρουν πελατες, απαξιωνεται η Telecoms και αυξανονται τα χρεη
αρα μειωνεται η περιπτωση εξαγορας απο τριτη εταιρια...
Βεβαια τιποτε δεν αποκλειεται τελεσιδικα.
Το ζητουμενο ειναι τι θα γινει μ αυτους που πληρωσαν/πληρωνουν
για υπηρεσιες που σχεδον δεν εχουν πλεον! :Thinking: 
Εαν κλεισει χωρις να πουληθει ή συγχωνευθει με την μαμα Altec, ιντερνετ τελος.

----------


## baskon

Με τα σημερινα δεδομενα δε νομιζω ότι θα σου πει κανεις σιγουρα τι θα γινει.Περιμενε αυριο και ίσως και τη δευτερα να δουμε τι θα γινει με τη περιπτωση του δανειου 10 εκ.ευρω το οποιο δε ξερουμε αν θα χρησιμοποιηθει για την Τελεκομς.
Εαν μεχρι Δευτερα Τριτη δεν έχουμε καποιο νεο και από αυτό το δανειο τότε μου φαινεται ότι απλα ηταν ενα παιχνιδι για να ανακαμψει η μετοχη της Αλτεκ προσωρινά

----------


## satspo

ειπα για να φανω ευγενης να πληρωσω τον λογαριασμο που μου εστειλαν,με το σκεπτικο πως ακομα και ετσι μεσω της altec ειμαι ακομα internet.αλλα αυτο που γινεται αυτη την ωρα ειναι απογοητευση!!!!!!!!!!μεγιστη ταχυτητα 10kbps.....τι να πω ρε παιδια....

----------


## papail

Πάντως σύμφωνα με το Δελτίο Τύπου της ALTEC , 
δεν νομίζω ότι τους πολυαπασχολεί
 το τι θα πουν ή τι θα κάνουν οι πελάτες της.

Η μόνη έννοια της είναι ΟΙ *ΕΠΕΝΔΥΤΕΣ* :



> Σε απάντηση των όσων έχουν δει το φως της δημοσιότητας 
> σχετικά με τη χρηματοδότηση του Ομίλου Altec,
> *θα θέλαμε να ενημερώσουμε το επενδυτικό κοινό*,
>  πως η εταιρεία μας......[/I]..





> Επισημαίνεται, *πως για την καλύτερη ενημέρωση του επενδυτικού κοινού,* η εταιρεία μας θα προβεί άμεσα[/I]........


Οι *Πελάτες*, δεν δικαιούνται να μάθουν;

----------


## citizen78

> Πάντως σύμφωνα με το Δελτίο Τύπου της ALTEC , 
> δεν νομίζω ότι τους πολυαπασχολεί
> το τι θα πουν ή τι θα κάνουν οι πελάτες της.
> 
> Η μόνη έννοια της είναι ΟΙ *ΕΠΕΝΔΥΤΕΣ* :
> 
> 
> 
> Οι *Πελάτες*, δεν δικαιούνται να μάθουν;


Αυτό είναι απάντηση σε ερώτηση του Χρηματηστιρίου. Οταν κανει ερώτημα σε καποια εισηγμένη , πρεπει να απαντηθει εντός 24ωρου  αλλοιως τα πρόστιμα πεφτουν βροχή.

Οι πελατες είναι σχεδόν ανισχυροι (μόνο οπλο να φύγουν) και τους εχει γραμμενους κανονικά ....

Περα απ'αυτό οι τραπεζες σχεδον ξεκαθαρα οχι μόνο αρνουντε να δώσουν εστω και ένα ευρώ στη Telecoms αλλα ουσιαστικά ζητουν την αποβολή του απο τον ομιλο (κλεισιμο ή παση θυσία μεταβίβαση) για να ενισχυσουν τη μητρική.

----------


## MANTHES

Αληθεια δεν υπαρχει καποιος αρμοδιος να ασχοληθει με το οτι στελνουμε αιτησεις για διακοπη συνδεσης και αυτοι κανουν ταχα οτι δεν τις παραλαμβανουν;

----------


## papail

> Αυτό είναι απάντηση σε ερώτηση του Χρηματηστιρίου. Οταν κανει ερώτημα σε καποια εισηγμένη , πρεπει να απαντηθει εντός 24ωρου  αλλοιως τα πρόστιμα πεφτουν βροχή.
> 
> Οι πελατες είναι σχεδόν ανισχυροι (μόνο οπλο να φύγουν) και τους εχει γραμμενους κανονικά ....
> 
> Περα απ'αυτό οι τραπεζες σχεδον ξεκαθαρα οχι μόνο αρνουντε να δώσουν εστω και ένα ευρώ στη Telecoms αλλα ουσιαστικά ζητουν την αποβολή του απο τον ομιλο (κλεισιμο ή παση θυσία μεταβίβαση) για να ενισχυσουν τη μητρική.


Μπα..........
Ούτε καν απάντηση στο Χρηματηστήριο δεν είναι.


έτσι χαρακτηρίζει το Δ.Τ.
Σχολιασμός δημοσιευμάτων για τον Όμιλο Altec (18/09/2008).

Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνούμε.

Αυτό που την ενδιαφέρει είναι η μετοχή( ; )

----------


## anon

εαν κλείσει η Telecoms, η μαμά στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα γράψει ζημιές 30 εκ. στον ισολογισμό της, καταποντίζοντας τα φετεινά νούμερα κατα πολύ. Την χειρότερη περίπτωση δεν θέλω να την σκέπτομαι.

----------


## johnnyar

*σημερα ανέβηκε η μετοχή καθώς ήρθε σε συμφωνία με τράπεζες.......*

Οι τρεις βασικές τράπεζες, Εθνική, Πειραιώς και Eurobank, επεξεργάστηκαν συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο, το οποίο και υποβλήθηκε προς έγκριση στην διοίκηση της εισηγμένης και το οποίο έγινε αποδεκτό.
Στο σχέδιο προβλέπεται πως οι τρεις εν λόγω τράπεζες θα αναλάβουν να πείσουν και τις υπόλοιπες τράπεζες στις οποίες έχει δανειακή έκθεση η Altec, προκειμένου να υπάρξει αναστολή πάγωμα πληρωμών, προς αυτές, μέχρι τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου, ώστε να δοθεί ο ικανός χρόνος στην εταιρία να βγει από την σημερινή δύσκολη θέση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει, μετά από τα προβλήματα που έχουν προκληθεί στην θυγατρικής της Altec Telecoms.

Κυρίαρχο στοιχείο στην συμφωνία ήταν οι δεσμεύσεις που ανέλαβε ο βασικός μέτοχος κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλης, προκειμένου να ληφθεί η επιπλέον χρηματοδότηση.

Το σχέδιο, που υπογράφεται άμεσα, μεταξύ των άλλων προβλέπει:

*χρηματοδότηση με περίπου 10 εκατ. ευρώ της Altec προκειμένου να μπορέσει άμεσα να αντεπεξέλθει με επιτυχία στις τρέχουσες υποχρεώσεις της.

*αναστολή καταβολής όλων των οφειλομένων μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου 2009 στις τράπεζες και 

*κατάρτιση μελέτης από σύμβουλο κοινής αποδοχής για τις επιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν στην Altec από την εικόνα της θυγατρικής της, Altec Telecoms 

*εξέταση σχεδίου κεφαλαιακής αναδιάρθρωσης καθώς και κατάρτιση business plan.



πηγή: εφημερίδα "Ημερησία"

----------


## Producer

> εαν κλείσει η Telecoms, η μαμά στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα γράψει ζημιές 30 εκ. στον ισολογισμό της, καταποντίζοντας τα φετεινά νούμερα κατα πολύ. Την χειρότερη περίπτωση δεν θέλω να την σκέπτομαι.


Χμμ.. εάν υπολογίσεις ότι όλα τα iDO τα πέρναγε η μητρική μέσω της telecoms κάποια rumors λένε για χρέος 60 απο telecom προς μητρική...  το άνοιγμα είναι πολύ μεγάλο (όχι μόνο τα χρωστούμενα σε τρίτους προμηθευτές including ΟΤΕ)

Οι τράπεζες θα αναλάβουν "να πείσουν" γράφουν στην ανακοίνωση... Καλά κρασιά...

Άλλωστε τα 10 mn € χρηματοδότηση δε φτάνουν ούτε για ζήτω... Αυτά θα τα τσιμπήσει ο ΟΤΕ άμεσα και τον επόμενο μήνα???  Τα χρέη και οι τόκοι θα τρέχουν (όχι μόνο προς τις τράπεζες)

Πηγή: Don't believe the hype!

----------


## manoulamou

Ομως ο πληρης τιτλος ειναι:
Πολύ κοντά σε συμφωνία με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες για την χρηματοδότησή της βρίσκεται,
*σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες*, η διοίκηση της Altec. 
 :Thinking: ΘΑΘΑΘΑ προς το παρον! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anon

απο ότι κατάλαβα, τα 10 εκ ευρώ είναι για την μητρική, όχι για την Τελεκομς. Για την τελεκομς, γράφει ότι δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία, όπερ σημαίνει  φούντο (μη αναστρέψιμος).

----------


## MANTHES

Θελουν να ανεβασουν την μετοχη τους ωστε να πουλησουν τις δικες τους και μετα να την φαληρισουν.
Εβαλαν τα παπαγαλακια τους και κανουν παιχνιδι.
Λεφτα απο τον κοσμο θελουν να παρουν που παιζει στο χρηματιστηριο

----------


## maik

> Αληθεια δεν υπαρχει καποιος αρμοδιος να ασχοληθει με το οτι στελνουμε αιτησεις για διακοπη συνδεσης και αυτοι κανουν ταχα οτι δεν τις παραλαμβανουν;



Σιγα μην βρεθει. Την ΕΕΤΤ την απασχολει ποιος παιρνει τηλ τους πελατες της altec προς το παρον.

----------


## MANTHES

Ακομα δεν εμαθαν ποιοι μας πηραν τηλ;
Μηπως πρεπει πρεπει να τους μαγνητοφωνουμε οταν μας παιρνουν ή οταν παιρνουμε εμεις τηλ;
Εχει ξεφυγει η κατασταση

----------


## Producer

> Θελουν να ανεβασουν την μετοχη τους ωστε να πουλησουν τις δικες τους και μετα να την φαληρισουν.
> Εβαλαν τα παπαγαλακια τους και κανουν παιχνιδι.
> Λεφτα απο τον κοσμο θελουν να παρουν που παιζει στο χρηματιστηριο


δυστυχώς κάτι τέτοιο μυρίζει...

Τώρα (μετά απο 1 μήνα) "συμφωνήσανε" με τις τράπεζες?
Όταν έγραφαν στην αρχική ανακοίνωση ότι τα είχαν βρεί με τις τράπεζες αλλά θέλανε λίγο περισσότερο χρόνο μήπως λέγανε ψέματα?  πέρασε καιρός απο τότε... τεσπά...

----------


## manoulamou

> Ακομα δεν εμαθαν ποιοι μας πηραν τηλ;
> Μηπως πρεπει πρεπει να τους μαγνητοφωνουμε οταν μας παιρνουν ή οταν παιρνουμε εμεις τηλ;
> Εχει ξεφυγει η κατασταση


ΕΕΕ ποιοι αλλοι: οι κακοι ΟΤΕτζηδες,
ενω η καλη altec τοσο καιρο μοιραζε τσαμπα συνδεσεις
απ τα περιοδικα, ακομη και με το IDO! :Razz: 
Σε λιγο θα χαριζουν και τις μετοχες στους πελατες τους
αφου παρουν βεβαια το τριπυρηνο τραπεζικο δανειο...

----------


## lewton

> Αληθεια δεν υπαρχει καποιος αρμοδιος να ασχοληθει με το οτι στελνουμε αιτησεις για διακοπη συνδεσης και αυτοι κανουν ταχα οτι δεν τις παραλαμβανουν;


Και γιατί να στείλεις αίτηση για διακοπή στην Altec και να μην απευθυνθείς απλά στον επόμενο σου πάροχο;  :Thinking:

----------


## MANTHES

Απευθυνθηκα αλλα ακομα δεν βλεπω η φορθνετ στην ενημερωση που εχει για την αιτηση μου να γραφει το παραμικρο.
Ουτε καν οτι την εχουν παραλαβει και ας την εστειλα με φαξ απο καταστημα τους

----------


## satspo

> Και γιατί να στείλεις αίτηση για διακοπή στην Altec και να μην απευθυνθείς απλά στον επόμενο σου πάροχο;


γιατι θα συνεχισουν να στελνουν λογαριασμο η θα φαινεται σε αυτους οτι τους χρωστας μαλλον

----------


## abcd5

> *σημερα ανέβηκε η μετοχή καθώς ήρθε σε συμφωνία με τράπεζες.......*
> 
> Οι τρεις βασικές τράπεζες, Εθνική, Πειραιώς και Eurobank, επεξεργάστηκαν συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο, το οποίο και υποβλήθηκε προς έγκριση στην διοίκηση της εισηγμένης και το οποίο έγινε αποδεκτό.
> Στο σχέδιο προβλέπεται πως οι τρεις εν λόγω τράπεζες θα αναλάβουν να πείσουν και τις υπόλοιπες τράπεζες στις οποίες έχει δανειακή έκθεση η Altec, προκειμένου να υπάρξει αναστολή πάγωμα πληρωμών, προς αυτές, μέχρι τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου, ώστε να δοθεί ο ικανός χρόνος στην εταιρία να βγει από την σημερινή δύσκολη θέση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει, μετά από τα προβλήματα που έχουν προκληθεί στην θυγατρικής της Altec Telecoms.
> 
> Κυρίαρχο στοιχείο στην συμφωνία ήταν οι δεσμεύσεις που ανέλαβε ο βασικός μέτοχος κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλης, προκειμένου να ληφθεί η επιπλέον χρηματοδότηση.
> 
> Το σχέδιο, που υπογράφεται άμεσα, μεταξύ των άλλων προβλέπει:
> 
> ...


Διαβάζοντας αυτό το άρθρο αναρωτιέμαι:  :Thinking:  Εάν ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε κλείσει τα κυκλώματα και ξεκινήσει αυτή την κρίση, τι θα είχε συμβεί;

----------


## anon

απλά θα μεγάλωνε το χρεος. Με τέτοιες τιμές, δεν μπορούσε να πληρώνει και τον προμηθευτή της....

----------


## manoulamou

> Διαβάζοντας αυτό το άρθρο αναρωτιέμαι:  
> Εάν ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε κλείσει τα κυκλώματα και ξεκινήσει αυτή την κρίση, τι θα είχε συμβεί;


Ο οτε εδωσε την αφορμη να εκδηλωθει το προβλημα
η κριση υπεβοσκε και τα χρεη προϋπηρχαν...
Οσο για την τραπεζικη λυση ας ανεβει λιγο ακομη η μετοχη και το ξανασυζηταμε! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baskon

Εγω νομίζω οτι τη ζημια την εκαναν οι δωρεαν συνδεσεις για 2 χρονια  και οχι το πακετο των 10 ευρω /μηνα.
Στα 10 ευρω το μηνα δεν ειχαν προλαβει να μπουν και τοσοι πολλοι συνδρομητες.Υπηρχαν και αλλοι που πληρωναν 14 ευρω για 1 mbps κλπ.
Eαν δεν υπηρχαν τα δωρεαν 2 χρονια κουτσα στραβα θα βγαινε η εταιρια.
Αλλά η Αλτεκ εβαζε τσαμπα ιντερνετ σε καθε υπολογιστη , φαινοταν η μητρικη εταιρια να κανει καλους τζιρους λογω πωλησεων pc τα οποια τελικά ήταν πλασματικα καθως εβαζε μεσα την θυγατρική της..

----------


## euri

> Διαβάζοντας αυτό το άρθρο αναρωτιέμαι:  Εάν ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε κλείσει τα κυκλώματα και ξεκινήσει αυτή την κρίση, τι θα είχε συμβεί;


Θα γινόταν αργότερα...

----------


## psyxakias

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε μια δημοσκόπηση να δούμε (έστω στο ADSLgr) τι ποσοστό των συνδρομητών Altec έχει ακυρώσει (και που έχει πάει); Κάτι τέτοιο περίπου:
*Έχετε ακυρώσει (ή αίτηση αλλού) για να φύγετε από την Altec Telecoms;*Δεν έχω προχωρήσει σε ακύρωση, περιμένω εξελίξειςΑκύρωσα και έκανα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕΑκύρωσα και έκανα αίτηση σε Εναλλακτικό (LLU)

Εφ'όσον κοντεύει μήνας από την διακοπή, νομίζω ότι θα ήταν ωραίο δείγμα  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> γιατι θα συνεχισουν να στελνουν λογαριασμο η θα φαινεται σε αυτους οτι τους χρωστας μαλλον


Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να γίνει αυτό και συνήθως δε γίνεται.
Αν γίνει, απλά τους αγνοείς. Άλλωστε θα έχουν κλείσει.  :Razz:

----------


## gkandir

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε μια δημοσκόπηση να δούμε (έστω στο ADSLgr) τι ποσοστό των συνδρομητών Altec έχει ακυρώσει (και που έχει πάει); Κάτι τέτοιο περίπου:
> *Έχετε ακυρώσει (ή αίτηση αλλού) για να φύγετε από την Altec Telecoms;*Δεν έχω προχωρήσει σε ακύρωση, περιμένω εξελίξειςΑκύρωσα και έκανα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕΑκύρωσα και έκανα αίτηση σε Εναλλακτικό (LLU)
> 
> Εφ'όσον κοντεύει μήνας από την διακοπή, νομίζω ότι θα ήταν ωραίο δείγμα


Δεν δίνουν και ΑΡΥΣ κάποιοι; Έτσι νομίζω. Μήπως να έμπαινε κι αυτό στη δημοσκόπηση;

----------


## jimmy870

> γιατι θα συνεχισουν να στελνουν λογαριασμο η θα φαινεται σε αυτους οτι τους χρωστας μαλλον


1. Θα κλείσουν το μαγαζί.
2. Θα στείλουν όλο το προσωπικό στα σπίτια τους. (κουράγιο)
3. Θα στήσουν ένα φαξ σε ένα υπόγειο για παραλαβή αιτήσεων διακοπής. (κατευθείαν στον κάδο).
4. Με βάση της λίστας πελατών θα συνεχίσουν να στέλνουν λογαριασμούς από το υπόγειο μπας και πιάσουν κάποιον κορόιδο.
5. Και βέβαια, ένα τηλέφωνο (Με τον ΟΤΕ σαν παροχό) για να τσιμπάνε τον άσχετο που διάβασε την σελίδα τους (που συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα) και δεν έχει την παραμικρή ιδέα το τι συμβαίνει.
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## EvilHawk

Μην γίνεσαι κακός, τις αιτήσεις διακοπής τις αρχειοθετούν, ασχέτως αν δεν τις διαβάζουν ή αν δε τις υλοποιούν ...  :Whistle:

----------


## farma

> Σιγα μην βρεθει. Την ΕΕΤΤ την απασχολει ποιος παιρνει τηλ τους πελατες της altec προς το παρον.


Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν ειναι κατι απροσωπο.
Ειναι προσωπα διορισμενα απο την κυβερνηση.Και με μισθους.
Μαλλον αλλα την απασχολουν λοιπον.

----------


## thanatos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από psyxakias
> 
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε μια δημοσκόπηση να δούμε (έστω στο ADSLgr) τι ποσοστό των συνδρομητών Altec έχει ακυρώσει (και που έχει πάει); Κάτι τέτοιο περίπου:
> Έχετε ακυρώσει (ή αίτηση αλλού) για να φύγετε από την Altec Telecoms;
> Δεν έχω προχωρήσει σε ακύρωση, περιμένω εξελίξεις 
> Ακύρωσα και έκανα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ 
> Ακύρωσα και έκανα αίτηση σε Εναλλακτικό (LLU) 
> 
> 
> ...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα!
Και ναι και άλλοι δίνουν ΑΡΥΣ οπότε πρέπει να μπει και αυτό.



Off Topic


		Παρακολουθώ με εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον αυτό το νήμα από την αρχή δίχως να σχολιάσω,σχολίασα όμως τώρα καθώς θέλω να έχω συμμετοχή  :Smile:  στο σπάσιμο του ρεκόρ (ή/και στην δημιουργία νέου) σχολίων που παρεμπιπτόντως ακόμα να σπάσει;;;;; Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει πολλεεεές σελίδες πριν το ρεκόρ,πόσα posts είπαμε ότι είναι ο στόχος;;;

----------


## Producer

> απο ότι κατάλαβα, τα 10 εκ ευρώ είναι για την μητρική, όχι για την Τελεκομς. Για την τελεκομς, γράφει ότι δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία, όπερ σημαίνει  φούντο (μη αναστρέψιμος).


Άλλο διαβάζω εγώ, ειδικά απο την παρακάτω πρόταση:




> *κατάρτιση μελέτης από σύμβουλο κοινής αποδοχής για τις επιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν στην Altec από την εικόνα της θυγατρικής της, Altec Telecoms
> 
> *εξέταση σχεδίου κεφαλαιακής αναδιάρθρωσης καθώς και κατάρτιση business plan.


Αυτό σημαίνει για εμένα ότι: Κρατάμε τη telecoms "ζωντανή" κάνοντας μια σπασμωδική κίνηση και μετά κάνουμε review τη συνολική κατάσταση και αρχίζουμε "ριζική αναδιάρθρωση" (βλέπε απολύσεις, σμίκρυνση του ομίλου κλπ κλπ)

Όλα τα παραπάνω με τη προϋπόθεση ότι οι μισές τράπεζες θα πείσουν τις άλλες μισές τράπεζες  :Sorry: 

Αυτό που επιβεβαιώνεται από το Annual Report του ομίλου για το 2007 (έκδοση Ιούνιος 2008) είναι ότι οι 3 τράπεζες (Εθνική, Πειραιώς και Eurobank) που υποτίθεται τα "βρήκαν" με την μητρική είναι πράγματι "Βασικές" καθώς έχουν δανείσει τα 77.287.371 € απο τα συνολικά 131.336.343 € (Βραχ/σμες & Μακρ/σμες υποχρεώσεις στο τέλος του 2007) που εμφανίζονται στο παραπάνω report.  Αυτές "καίγονται" δηλαδή  :Razz:

----------


## Giama

Όντως, θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον η δημοσκόπηση.



Off Topic





> Παρακολουθώ με εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον αυτό το νήμα από την αρχή δίχως να σχολιάσω,σχολίασα όμως τώρα καθώς θέλω να έχω συμμετοχή  στο σπάσιμο του ρεκόρ (ή/και στην δημιουργία νέου) σχολίων που παρεμπιπτόντως ακόμα να σπάσει;;;;; Κάποιος είχε αναφέρει πολλεεεές σελίδες πριν το ρεκόρ,πόσα posts είπαμε ότι είναι ο στόχος;;;


Είμαστε στη σελίδα 170 τώρα, θέλουμε άλλες 10 σελίδες posts για να φτάσουμε το τρέχον ρεκόρ. Υπήρχε κι ένα θέμα "Down η Altec" βέβαια με καμια 40αριά σελίδες αν θυμάμαι καλά, όπου συζητούσαμε τα ίδια πράγματα, οπότε αν ήταν ενωμένα αυτά τα δύο θέματα θα το είχαν σπάσει το ρεκόρ ήδη. Βέβαια μπορεί κάτι αντίστοιχο να ισχύει και για το θέμα που έχει το ρεκόρ τώρα. Τεσπα.

----------


## jap

> Άλλο διαβάζω εγώ, ειδικά απο την παρακάτω πρόταση:
> 
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει για εμένα ότι: Κρατάμε τη telecoms "ζωντανή" κάνοντας μια σπασμωδική κίνηση και μετά κάνουμε review τη συνολική κατάσταση και αρχίζουμε "ριζική αναδιάρθρωση" (βλέπε απολύσεις, σμίκρυνση του ομίλου κλπ κλπ)


Αυτές οι δημοσιοσχετίστικες ανακοινώσεις λένε τα πάντα και τίποτα, όπως θέλει τις ερμηνεύει κανείς. Δεν έχεις άδικο στην ερμηνεία, αλλά υπάρχει μια πρακτική δυσκολία. Για να μείνει η telecoms ζωντανή, πρέπει να ανέβουν τα κυκλώματα ΟΤΕ, αυτό απαιτεί 10 μύρια, άρα δεν περισσεύει τίποτα για κανέναν άλλο...

----------


## valsam

> Αυτές οι δημοσιοσχετίστικες ανακοινώσεις λένε τα πάντα και τίποτα, όπως θέλει τις ερμηνεύει κανείς. Δεν έχεις άδικο στην ερμηνεία, αλλά υπάρχει μια πρακτική δυσκολία. Για να μείνει η telecoms ζωντανή, πρέπει να ανέβουν τα κυκλώματα ΟΤΕ, αυτό απαιτεί 10 μύρια, άρα δεν περισσεύει τίποτα για κανέναν άλλο...


Μηπως γι'αυτο δανειστικαν 10 μυρια για να ξεπληρωσουν τον ΟΤΕ ?
Γιατι το ποσο του δανειου εντελως τυχαια ναναι το νουμερο που χρωσταει στον ΟΤΕ ?
Απ'οτι  καταλαβα απο αυτο το αρθρο http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...4/Article.aspx δυο πιθανοτητες υπαρχουν για την TELECOMS η να πουληθει οσο-οσο η θα αναγκαστουν να την στηριξουν οι τραπεζες γιατι αν δεν την στηριξουν θα παρει μαζι της στο κλεισιμο και την μαμα Altec και θα χασουν οι τραπεζες 144 μυρια που τους χρωσταει !
Εγω την κοβω την δουλεια να του δινουν και τα παραπανω που ζηταει !
Λετε να μην ξερουν οι χρηματιστες την δουλεια?
Αληθεια τι εκανε η μετοχη σημερα?

Βρε τον Αθανασουλη που εχει και το πανω χερι !!!!!
Να

----------


## MANTHES

Για να ψαρωσει ο κοσμος και να σκεφτει οπως και εσυ. 
Θα πει ο αλλος οτι αρχιζουν να αναδιοργανωνουν την telecoms για αυτο πηραν ακριβως 10 εκ. ενω αυτοι θα χρησιμοποιησουν αλλου τα λεφτα.
Ξερεις ποσοι θα τσιμπησουν και τι κερδη θα βγαλουν;

----------


## Producer

> Μηπως γι'αυτο δανειστικαν 10 μυρια για να ξεπληρωσουν τον ΟΤΕ ?
> Γιατι το ποσο του δανειου εντελως τυχαια ναναι το νουμερο που χρωσταει στον ΟΤΕ ?


Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά τα 10 δε φτάνουν ούτε για ζήτω...

Άλλα 10 το χρόνο είναι μόνο οι τόκοι απο τα δάνεια... Πόσα άραγε είναι οι άλλοι προμηθευτές και οι δόσεις στις τράπεζες?  Τεσπά... θα δείξει... Δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πολλά... αυτά που διαβάζουμε (αρκεί να τα κρίνουμε όπως και να αξιολογούμε τις πηγές  :Smile: )

Το άλλο το ζήτημα τι έγινε άραγε?




> Στις 25 Αυγούστου 2008, το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών απέρριψε την αίτηση της Altec Telecoms για έκδοση προσωρινής διαταγής με στόχο την αποκατάσταση της παροχής υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης που διέκοψε ο ΟΤΕ στις 22 Αυγούστου 2008.


Εχθές (17/09) υποτίθεται ότι θα γινότανε η εκδίκαση των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων... any news?

Can you say: Πυροτέχνημα ?  (κάτι μου λέει ότι καταλάβανε ότι δεν έχουν καμία τύχη και ίσως να αποσύρθηκαν...)



Off Topic


		Offtopic / Spoiler / Οκτώβριος 2006 (Γελάστε μαζί μας):

*Spoiler:*




Ομιλος Altec: Επενδύσεις σε τηλεπικοινωνίες, internet και σε δίκτυο λιανικής

----------


## nnn

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε μια δημοσκόπηση να δούμε (έστω στο ADSLgr) τι ποσοστό των συνδρομητών Altec έχει ακυρώσει (και που έχει πάει); Κάτι τέτοιο περίπου:
> *Έχετε ακυρώσει (ή αίτηση αλλού) για να φύγετε από την Altec Telecoms;*
> Δεν έχω προχωρήσει σε ακύρωση, περιμένω εξελίξειςΑκύρωσα και έκανα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕΑκύρωσα και έκανα αίτηση σε Εναλλακτικό (LLU)
> 
> Εφ'όσον κοντεύει μήνας από την διακοπή, νομίζω ότι θα ήταν ωραίο δείγμα


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=232883
περάστε παρακαλώ  :Shifty:

----------


## MessengerOfGood

> Εγω νομίζω οτι τη ζημια την εκαναν οι δωρεαν συνδεσεις για 2 χρονια  και οχι το πακετο των 10 ευρω /μηνα.
> Στα 10 ευρω το μηνα δεν ειχαν προλαβει να μπουν και τοσοι πολλοι συνδρομητες.Υπηρχαν και αλλοι που πληρωναν 14 ευρω για 1 mbps κλπ.
> Eαν δεν υπηρχαν τα δωρεαν 2 χρονια κουτσα στραβα θα βγαινε η εταιρια.
> Αλλά η Αλτεκ εβαζε τσαμπα ιντερνετ σε καθε υπολογιστη , *φαινοταν η μητρικη εταιρια να κανει καλους τζιρους λογω πωλησεων pc τα οποια τελικά ήταν πλασματικα καθως εβαζε μεσα την θυγατρική της*..


Γμτ θυμάμαι ότι ο Νιάρχος πριν πάνε κατά διαόλου τα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά (και τα πάρει η ΕΤΒΑ - μόνο ο συχωρεμένος ο Γιαννόπουλος φώναζε "οχι" αλλά ποιός τον άκουγε...) έφτιαξε κάμποσα καράβια στα 8 εκ δολ. όταν στην αγορά κοστίζανε πάνω από 18 εκ. δολ΄. Έτσι η εταιρεία "Ελληνικα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκα" βούλιαζε ενώ η ναυτιλιακή κέρδιζε. Απλά μεταφορά χρημάτων... 

Λετε να είναι τόσο μελετημένος ο κ. Αθανασούλης;

----------


## Producer

> Λετε να είναι τόσο μελετημένος ο κ. Αθανασούλης;


Δε θα το έλεγα...  Όταν "μικραίνει" απότομα και οι υποχρεώσεις γιγαντώνονται... έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα... Οι τραπεζίτες δεν μασάνε κουτόχορτο... (άλλη υποστήριξη δείχνουν σε εταιρεία με 6mn κέρδη και 68 τζίρο και άλλη σε 3mn με 45 και τάσεις αυτοκαταστροφής)

Μητρική Εταιρεία πρώτο 6μηνο 2008 σε σχέση με το πρώτο 6μηνο 2007Μείωση πωλήσεων της μητρικής κατά 33,8%Κέρδη (3,045) = πτώση της τάξεως του 45,51%Ετήσιο Κόστος χρηματοδότησης: -8.736.857 (31/12/2007)

Source: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=228236

----------


## psyxakias

Σε ευχαριστούμε nnn, είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τα αποτελέσματα της δημοσκόπησης.

----------


## tedd

Και να δώσουν αυτα τα 10.000.000 που φημολογουνται για να ανοιξουν τα κυκλωματα, θα αργήσει η αλτεκ να έχει εσοδα μιας και οι περισσοτεροι χρήστες adsl ειναι με προπληρωμενο πακέτο και οταν θα φτάσει ο καιρος ληξης τους οι περισσοτεροι θα κοιταξουν να φύγουν να μην έχουν τα ιδια, τα μονα εσοδα που έχει θα ειναι κύριως απο την τηλεφωνία.

Εν τω μεταξύ οι τοκοι θα τρεχουν, ο ΟΤΕ θα χρεωνει για αυτο το διαστημα την χρήση των κυκλώματων του και θα ζηταει τα λέφτα του με μικρή πιστωση χρόνου να μην ξαναψάχνεται, ενας φαυλος κυκλος, επισης αμφιβαλλω να ξαναμπορεσει να εχει την ιδια προσελκυση νεων πελατων με πριν.

Οποιονδηποτε δανεισμο της τον  βλεπώ σαν απλώς μια προσπάθεια αναβολής του μοιραιου, η μονη σωτηριας της θα ηταν η εξαγορά της απο μεγάλα οικονομικα κεφάλαια, συγχωνευση της ή συνεργάσια με άλλη μεγάλη εταιρεία του κλάδου ώστε να τονωθει η εμπιστοσύνη των υπάρχοντων πελάτων της και να προσελκησει νέους.

----------


## pt3

> Μετά από σκληρές διαπραγματεύσεις η διοίκηση της Altec συμφώνησε στο σχέδιο των βασικών πιστωτριών τραπεζών (Εθνική, Πειραιώς και Eurobank) για τη διάσωση της εταιρείας. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το σχέδιο προβλέπει: 
> 
> * χρηματοδότηση με περίπου 10 εκατ. ευρώ με προσωπική εγγύηση του κ. Θ. Αθανασούλη, 
> 
> * αναστολή καταβολής όλων των οφειλομένων μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου 2009 στις τράπεζες και 
> 
> * την κατάρτιση μελέτης από σύμβουλο κοινής αποδοχής για τις επιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν στην Altec από την εικόνα της θυγατρικής της, Altec Telecoms. 
> ...


Πάντως εγώ αυτό με τα δικαστηρια αν ισχύει το εκλαμβανω ώς εκκαθάριση της telecoms

----------


## Producer

> Πάντως εγώ αυτό με τα δικαστηρια αν ισχύει το εκλαμβανω ώς εκκαθάριση της telecoms


Εκεί πάνε τα πράγματα... εδώ παίζεται να "αντέξει" ο όμιλος... ("διάσωση της μητρικής εταιρείας" κλπ κλπ)

Στο κουβά μάλλον θα καταλήξουν τα 10 εκατομμύρια απο τα χρήματα του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου όπως είχαμε γράψει (έπαιξαν και έχασαν θα λέμε... αλλά και με τα λεφτά μας)




> Η έγκριση από το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης, στην ALTEC TELECOMS, επένδυσης ποσού 33 εκατομ Ευρώ, με επιχορήγηση ποσού 10 εκατομ. Ευρώ, για την ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητων τηλεπικοινωνιακών υποδομών Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης σε Τοπικό Βρόγχο (LLU). Οι εργασίες υλοποίησης του εν λόγω έργου ξεκίνησαν ήδη από το τέλος του 2007.
> 
> Θα ήταν πράγματι ενδιαφέρον να δούμε ένα report απο το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης όσον αφορά τη πορεία της συγκεκριμένης επένδυσης που εγκρίθηκε μάλιστα και απο το υπουργείο Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών και εντάχθηκε στο Αναπτυξιακό Νόμο 3299/2004...

----------


## konenas

Επιδοτήσεις χωρίς υλοποίηση = μίζες.

----------


## alexalex65

Τα τελευταία νέα εδώ http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...7/Article.aspx

"Λύση τύπου ΑΕΓΕΚ προωθούν για την Altec οι τρεις βασικές πιστώτριες τράπεζές της EFG Eurobank, Εθνική Τράπεζα και Τράπεζα Πειραιώς, θέτοντας ως προϋπόθεση για τη χορήγηση δανεισμού 10 εκατ. ευρώ στην Altec και άλλα 10 εκατ. ευρώ στην Altec Telecoms, τον ενεχυριασμό του συνόλου των μετοχών του κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλη καθώς και των μετοχών που κατέχει η Altec στις θυγατρικές της. ...."

----------


## valsam

> Τα τελευταία νέα εδώ http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...7/Article.aspx
> 
> "Λύση τύπου ΑΕΓΕΚ προωθούν για την Altec οι τρεις βασικές πιστώτριες τράπεζές της EFG Eurobank, Εθνική Τράπεζα και Τράπεζα Πειραιώς, θέτοντας ως προϋπόθεση για τη χορήγηση δανεισμού 10 εκατ. ευρώ στην Altec και άλλα 10 εκατ. ευρώ στην Altec Telecoms, τον ενεχυριασμό του συνόλου των μετοχών του κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλη καθώς και των μετοχών που κατέχει η Altec στις θυγατρικές της. ...."


Δηλ. του τα δινουν τα 10 μυρια  για την Telecoms και δεν τα παιρνει ???

Καλα σας λεω οτι τους εκβιαζει,σου λεει ο τυπος ,τι θα κανετε?Θα με ξελασποσετε για να μην χασετε 144 μυρια!!!!

----------


## kanenas3

> Δηλ. του τα δινουν τα 10 μυρια  για την Telecoms και δεν τα παιρνει ???
> 
> Καλα σας λεω οτι τους εκβιαζει,σου λεει ο τυπος ,τι θα κανετε?Θα με ξελασποσετε για να μην χασετε 144 μυρια!!!!


Έλα μωρέ! Θα βγει ο Λάτσης να πουλάει iDo στο δρόμο να πάρει τα λεφτά του πίσω... :ROFL:

----------


## pt3

> Δηλ. του τα δινουν τα 10 μυρια για την Telecoms και δεν τα παιρνει ???
> 
> Καλα σας λεω οτι τους εκβιαζει,σου λεει ο τυπος ,τι θα κανετε?Θα με ξελασποσετε για να μην χασετε 144 μυρια!!!!


Δεν του τα δίνουν αλλά τα δανείζουν, δηλαδή και θα τα βάλει μέσα και θα του τη πάρουν στο τελος

----------


## baskon

βασικα και οι 2 εκβιαζουν.
Ο ενας σου λεει ή μου δινεται 10-20 εκ ή χανεται και τα 140.
Οι αλλοι λενε παρτα αλλα δωσε μας υποθηκη της μετοχες σου ώστε να πουλησουμε όσο θελουμε ανενοχλητοι την Τελεκομς αλλου και να παρουμε καποια λεφτά πίσω..
Μαλλον τις τραπεζες βλεπω να υπερισχυουν,αλλά δε με απασχολει.Το θεμα είναι να βρεθει μια λυση για πελατες + εργαζομενους..

----------


## valsam

> βασικα και οι 2 εκβιαζουν.
> Ο ενας σου λεει ή μου δινεται 10-20 εκ ή χανεται και τα 140.
> Οι αλλοι λενε παρτα αλλα δωσε μας υποθηκη της μετοχες σου ώστε να πουλησουμε όσο θελουμε ανενοχλητοι την Τελεκομς αλλου και να παρουμε καποια λεφτά πίσω..
> Μαλλον τις τραπεζες βλεπω να υπερισχυουν,αλλά δε με απασχολει.Το θεμα είναι να βρεθει μια λυση για πελατες + εργαζομενους..


Και αν τελικα οι τραπεζες υπερισχυσουν και πουλησουν την Τελεκομς τι γινετε με τους πελατες?
Αναλαμβανουν οι αγοραστες το υπολοιπο των συμβολαιων?

----------


## mpant

Εκείνο που μου τη "δίνει" περισσότερο είναι οτι δεν εστειλαν ούτε ένα e-mail για ενημέρωση, ενώ μας  τα έστελναν 10-10 τα διαφημιστικά τους συν το οτι δεν απαντούν ποτε στα τηλέφωνα.
Οσο για τον αν αναλάβουν οι αγοραστες το υπόλοιπο των συμβολαίων;  "ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΤΩΧΟΥΣ"

----------


## baskon

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=579067
Εγω παντως νομιζω ότι μεσα στη αλλη βδομαδα ειναι πιθανο να επανερθουν οι υπηρεσιες της Αλτεκ..Τωρα το για ποσο καιρο..Θα δειξει..

----------


## Producer

Το παίζουν πάρα πολύ ωραία το παιχνίδι με το χρηματιστήριο πάντως (με τις ανακοινώσεις...) Δόξα στα λαμόγια και σε όσους τσιμπάνε  :Smile:

----------


## MANTHES

ελατε βρε παιδια. ειναι ολοφανερο. θελουν να ανεβασουν την τιμη της μετοχης. 
θα κανουν καμια συμφωνια με τον ΟΤΕ να ανοιξουν για κανα μηνα τα κυκλωματα ωστε να ανεβει αποτομα η τιμη της μετοχης τους και μετα θα κηρυξουν πτωχευση.

Εδω ο αλφα digital μια μερα πριν να κλεισει εκανε διαφημιση ποσους συνδρομητες εχει και ο κοσμος εκανε νεες αιτησει. Και μετα εκλεισε και ο κοσμος ακομα πληρωνε

----------


## mamep

Παράταση για την Altec επιτέλους!
http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?details=577576

----------


## Producer

> Παράταση για την Altec επιτέλους!
> http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?details=577576


Πήγαμε στα πέναλτυ???

Αυτά είναι παλιά νέα  :Smile:  (και ιστορίες της χαλιμάς)

----------


## kanenas3

> Παράταση για την Altec επιτέλους!
> http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?details=577576


Νομίζω ότι όλες οι ανακοινώσεις λένε το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα...Η Telecoms πάει στα θυμαράκια και κοιτάνε πως θα σώσουν την μητρική.

Η προσωπική εγγύηση σημαίνει ότι δίνεται η δυνατότητα στις Τράπεζες να βάλουν χέρι στην προσωπική περιουσία του Αθανασούλη...προσωπικά δε θα το έκανα αν δεν είχα κάποιο καλό σχέδιο και τη βεβαιότητα ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά...

----------


## baskon

Ισως έχεις δικιο σε αυτό.Αλλά το ότι τωρα δίνουν 18 εκ.ευρω δανειο ίσως δινει καποια ελπιδα..
Στο αρθρο της euro2day ανεφερε ξεκαθαρα για τη λυση τυπου ΑΕΓΕΚ και για τα  10+10 εκ.ευρω.
Τα 10 στην Αλτεκ Τελεκομς.
Ότι και να λεμε μονο σε λιγες μερες θα ξερουμε..Υπομονη και απο βδομαδα θα ξεκαθαρισει το θεμα σιγουρα..
Ειτε θα δωθει παραταση ζωης στην Τελεκομς είτε θα το κλεισουν το μαγαζι..

----------


## kanenas3

Δεν έχει καμία λογική να πάνε να σώσουν την Telecoms ενώ η τύχη της μητρικής είναι αβέβαιη. Άντε και τη σώζουν την Telecoms, πόσοι πελάτες έχουν μείνει και πόσοι θα μείνουν και μετά από μερικούς μήνες. Από αυτούς που είναι οι περισσότεροι είναι με τζάμπα συνδέσεις από τα iDo ή με πακέτα σε πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα. Βάλε και τα χρέη που ήδη έχει, καθώς δε χρωστάει μόνο στον ΟΤΕ και έχει ένα εκρηκτικό κοκταίλ. Εσύ θα έβαζες χρήματα να σώσεις την Telecoms;;

----------


## baskon

Για τις τραπεζες ίσως έχει καποιο νοημα.
ΑΠο Euro2day  http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...7/Article.aspx   :
"Οι τρεις τελευταίες θα χορηγήσουν και το δάνειο των 10 εκατ. ευρώ στην Altec Telecoms προκειμένου η τελευταία να αποπληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις της προς τον ΟΤΕ και να επανέλθει σε λειτουργία.

Με τον τρόπο αυτόν, οι τράπεζες επιδιώκουν να διαπραγματευτούν με άνεση την πώληση της Altec Telecom, έστω και με ένα μικρό τίμημα, που θα εξασφαλίζει όμως ότι η Altec δεν θα αναγκαστεί να διαγράψει απαιτήσεις 26 εκατ. ευρώ τις οποίες έχει από τη θυγατρική της."

Δεν ειμαι ειδικος επι των οικονομικων απλά διαβάζω τι γραφουν οι εφημεριδες και λεω οτι ισως υπαρχει καποια ελπιδα να σωθει για να πουληθει....
Και ισως οι τραπεζες δεχονται *μόνο* συνολικη λύση(και για μητρικη και για τελεκομς) ωστε να μη χασουν τα 26 εκ.ευρω που αναφερονται παραπανω

----------


## geonik

> Όντως, θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον η δημοσκόπηση.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Είμαστε στη σελίδα 170 τώρα, θέλουμε άλλες 10 σελίδες posts για να φτάσουμε το τρέχον ρεκόρ. Υπήρχε κι ένα θέμα "Down η Altec" βέβαια με καμια 40αριά σελίδες αν θυμάμαι καλά, όπου συζητούσαμε τα ίδια πράγματα, οπότε αν ήταν ενωμένα αυτά τα δύο θέματα θα το είχαν σπάσει το ρεκόρ ήδη. Βέβαια μπορεί κάτι αντίστοιχο να ισχύει και για το θέμα που έχει το ρεκόρ τώρα. Τεσπα.


Ολα είναι ξεκάθαρα πλέον: αυτοί που κρατάνε το σημερινό ρεκόρ τρομάξανε στην ιδέα ότι θα χάσουν την πρωτιά. 

Αυτοί βάλαν στο τραπέζι τα 18εκ.€ για να κλείνουν το thread μια και καλή  :Razz:

----------


## gkandir

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, απ' ότι φαίνεται, ο σκοπός είναι να «σωθεί» και να πωληθεί η Telecoms έστω και με μικρό αντίτιμο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, υπάρχουν δυο παίκτες που θέλουν να μπουν στην αγορά και, αν οι όροι είναι καλοί, μπορεί να το κάνουν. Πάντως, απ' ότι έμαθα, ο ένας είχε συμφωνήσει την προηγούμενη της διακοπής και, μιας και οι άλλοι βιαζόντουσαν τόσο πολύ, έκανε πίσω.

Υποθέτω ότι μέσα στην άλλη εβδομάδα θα τελειώσουν όλα, either way.



Edit:



> Ολα είναι ξεκάθαρα πλέον: αυτοί που κρατάνε το σημερινό ρεκόρ τρομάξανε στην ιδέα ότι θα χάσουν την πρωτιά.
> 
> Αυτοί βάλαν στο τραπέζι τα 18εκ.€ για να κλείνουν το thread μια και καλή


Καλά, απίθανο!!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
 :Worthy:

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

> Ολα είναι ξεκάθαρα πλέον: αυτοί που κρατάνε το σημερινό ρεκόρ τρομάξανε στην ιδέα ότι θα χάσουν την πρωτιά. 
> 
> Αυτοί βάλαν στο τραπέζι τα 18εκ.€ για να κλείνουν το thread μια και καλή


ολλα τα λευτααααααα :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## stl04

Αμα ληθει το προβλημα θελω να δω τι θα πουνε αυτοι πο παρότρυναν τον κοσμο να παει στον ΟΤΕ και λεγανε οτι η Telecom ειναι καμενο χαρτι.  Πολύ απλα, θα *χανουν περιπου 20 euro* τον μηνα, και θα απολαμβάνουν τις ιδιες ακριβως υπηρεσιες με την Telecom ή όπως αλλιως θα λεγετε στο μελλον…. «Ο επιμένων νικά»   :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

Από την πρώτη μέρα έλεγα πως μετά το Σαβ/κο το θέμα θα λυνόταν. Θα πλήρωνε η Altec και θα συνέχιζε. Έχει περάσει ένας μήνας. Ένας μήνας...

Ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του. Όποιος πίστευε πως έπρεπε να φύγει, καλώς έφυγε. Όποιος πίστευε πως έπρεπε να περιμένει, καλώς έκανε. Τα πράγματα είναι απλά.

----------


## nnn

Μέχρι να λυθεί το ζήτημα, όπως μας λένε οι ανακοινώσεις τους θα έχουν φύγει όλοι οι πελάτες της.

----------


## baskon

Αποτι φαινεται όμως δεν ειναι τοσο πολλοι αυτοι που φευγουν.Απτη δημοσκοπηση που εγινε εδω φαινεται οτι ενα 60+% πελατων παραμενουν..Εγω περιμενα πολυ περισσοτερο κοσμο να αποχωρει..
Αν το θεμα λυθει σε 3 μηνες ή ποτέ τότε σιγουρα θα φυγουν όλοι..

----------


## koprodogis

Το ολο ζουμι εχει να κανει με αυτο που επισυμανε και ο kanenas3, αντε και την ανεστησαν ποιος θα ξαναπαει στην αλτεκ?
Ενταξει κανας που δεν ασχολειται και απλα ειδε καμια προσφορα γιατι οποιος γνωριζει την ιστορια αυτη οχι απλα δε βαζει αλλα λεει και σε αλλους μακρυα,
Εγω παροτι πελατης 2 χρονια με τον αδερφο μου οχι απλα φυγαμε(ο αδεφος μου αυτην την περιοδο), αλλα ριξαμε μαυρη πετρα και δεν ξανακανουμε το πισωγυρισμα.
Απορω παντως με τα νουμερα της δημοσκοπισης που κανουμε εδω μεσα, εναι δυνατον να εχει μεινει ακομα το 60% των χρηστων???? Πολυ αισιοδοξοι ειναι καποιοι

----------


## XavierGr

> Αποτι φαινεται όμως δεν ειναι τοσο πολλοι αυτοι που φευγουν.Απτη δημοσκοπηση που εγινε εδω φαινεται οτι ενα 60+% πελατων παραμενουν..Εγω περιμενα πολυ περισσοτερο κοσμο να αποχωρει..
> Αν το θεμα λυθει σε 3 μηνες ή ποτέ τότε σιγουρα θα φυγουν όλοι..


Και εγώ αυτό περίμενα (να φύγουν πολλοί) αλλά όπως φαίνεται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της πελατειακής βάσης της Altec είναι από προσφορές και προπληρωμένους μήνες. Έτσι ο κόσμος δεν κάνει κίνηση να φύγει αφού έχει είδη πληρώσει ή είναι τζάμπα.

----------


## MANTHES

Kαι εγω δεν εχω φυγει γιατι θα κανει ενα μηνα να ενεργοποιηθει η νεα μου συνδεση.
Αυτο δεν σημαινει κατι. Το θεμα ειναι ποσοι εφυγαν ή εχουν ξεκινησει τις διαδικασιες για αλλαγη παροχου

----------


## odys2008

Off Topic


		Πιστεύω ότι στην δημοσκόπηση θα έπρεπε να έχει τις εξής επιλογές γι αυτούς που παρέμειναν:

1) Έχω ήδη προπληρώσει τους μήνες/ έχω κάποια δωρεάν προσφορά internet και παραμένω ακόμα
2) Είμαι σε αορίστου και παραμένω ακόμα

Όμοίως και γι αυτούς που έφυγαν. Έτσι θα βγούν και κάποια άλλα συμπεράσματα

----------


## zeta

> *σημερα ανέβηκε η μετοχή καθώς ήρθε σε συμφωνία με τράπεζες.......*
> 
> Οι τρεις βασικές τράπεζες, Εθνική, Πειραιώς και Eurobank, επεξεργάστηκαν συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο, το οποίο και υποβλήθηκε προς έγκριση στην διοίκηση της εισηγμένης και το οποίο έγινε αποδεκτό.
> Στο σχέδιο προβλέπεται πως οι τρεις εν λόγω τράπεζες θα αναλάβουν να πείσουν και τις υπόλοιπες τράπεζες στις οποίες έχει δανειακή έκθεση η Altec, προκειμένου να υπάρξει αναστολή πάγωμα πληρωμών, προς αυτές, μέχρι τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου, ώστε να δοθεί ο ικανός χρόνος στην εταιρία να βγει από την σημερινή δύσκολη θέση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει, μετά από τα προβλήματα που έχουν προκληθεί στην θυγατρικής της Altec Telecoms.
> 
> Κυρίαρχο στοιχείο στην συμφωνία ήταν οι δεσμεύσεις που ανέλαβε ο βασικός μέτοχος κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλης, προκειμένου να ληφθεί η επιπλέον χρηματοδότηση.
> 
> Το σχέδιο, που υπογράφεται άμεσα, μεταξύ των άλλων προβλέπει:
> 
> ...


δεν ήρθε ακόμα, η ΑΛΤΕΚ ζητά από τις τράπεζες τα παραπάνω.

----------


## citizen78

> Αμα ληθει το προβλημα θελω να δω τι θα πουνε αυτοι πο παρότρυναν τον κοσμο να παει στον ΟΤΕ και λεγανε οτι η Telecom ειναι καμενο χαρτι. Πολύ απλα, θα *χανουν περιπου 20 euro* τον μηνα, και θα απολαμβάνουν τις ιδιες ακριβως υπηρεσιες με την Telecom ή όπως αλλιως θα λεγετε στο μελλον…. «Ο επιμένων νικά»


 
... τι σημαίνει "τι θα πούνε τότε" . Καθενας εδώ λεει τη γνωμη του και σιγα μην απολογηθεί. Αν *δεν* λυθει το προβλημα θα πρεπει να απολογηθούν οσοι συστηναν υπομονή;
Η οποια γνωμη απευθυνεται σε ενηλικες σκεπτόμενους ανθρώπους , οι οποιοι αυτοί είναι υπεύθυνοι (απέναντι στον εαυτο τους) για οποια απόφαση παρουν.


"Ευθύνη" μπορει να μου ζητηθεί αν βγω και πώ "το ξερω απο σιγουρη πηγή οτι αυριο κλείνει" ή οτι "απο βδομάδα  αποκαθισταται". Αν δηλαδή τη γνωμη τη προβαλουμε ως γνωση ...

----------


## thanatos

Off Topic





> Ολα είναι ξεκάθαρα πλέον: αυτοί που κρατάνε το σημερινό ρεκόρ τρομάξανε στην ιδέα ότι θα χάσουν την πρωτιά. 
> 
> Αυτοί βάλαν στο τραπέζι τα 18εκ.€ για να κλείνουν το thread μια και καλή


Με κατάλαβαν γμτ,η μπλόφα μου απέτυχε και εκεί που έσπασα τον κουμπαρά του παιδιού μου 
για δεν είχα ψιλά πάνω μου να δώσω για την Altec,τώρα θα πρέπει να μη του πάρω δώρο και τα χριστούγεννα για να αυξήσω την προσφορά.Θα μου πείτε τι φταίει ο μπόμπιρας να του κόψω την εορταστική χαρά;Εγώ όμως θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να μάθει να είναι εγκρατής και ολιγαρκής,οι καιροί γαρ χαλεποί και πρέπει να μαθαίνει, πρέπει να αντέξει χωρίς μερικά ψωροεκατομμύρια ευρώπουλα αυτές τις γιορτές.

----------


## manoulamou

> Ολα είναι ξεκάθαρα πλέον: αυτοί που κρατάνε το σημερινό ρεκόρ τρομάξανε στην ιδέα ότι θα χάσουν την πρωτιά. 
> 
> Αυτοί βάλαν στο τραπέζι τα 18εκ.€ για να κλείνουν το thread μια και καλή


*@geonik* twelve points,  douze points ...  :Respekt: ...



Καμια επισημη συλλογικη διαμαρτυρια στην ΕΕΤΤ κλπ αρμοδιους φορεις
για τα λεφτα που ζητανε / λογαριασμους για υπηρεσιες που δεν παρεχονται
 κατα παντος υπευθυνου  προχωρησε ή τπτ ακομη;;;;

----------


## mpant

Εκανα αίτηση να φύγω από την σταθερή τηλεφωνία. Τη  συνδεση στο ιντερνετ με jetpack  προπληρωμένο για 7 μηνες την  ενεργοποίησα στις αρχες Αυγούστου - οχι οτι περιμένω να πάρω λεφτά πίσω - αλλά έχω σύνδεση με 100 kbps στο σπίτι που μου είναι αρκετό αυτό το καιρό γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ και έχω και τη σύνδεση της δουλειάς μου

----------


## gtl

> Σε απάντηση των όσων έχουν δει το φως της δημοσιότητας σχετικά με τη χρηματοδότηση του Ομίλου Altec, θα θέλαμε να ενημερώσουμε το επενδυτικό κοινό, πως η εταιρεία μας βρίσκεται σε συνεχείς συνομιλίες με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες προκειμένου να εξευρεθεί η βέλτιστη λύση στα προβλήματα που έχουν ανακύψει μετά την παράνομη και καταχρηστική ενέργεια του ΟΤΕ να διακόψει την παροχή υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης στην θυγατρική μας εταιρεία Altec Telecoms.
> 
> Η εταιρεία μας βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στη σύναψη συμφωνίας με τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες, το περιεχόμενο της οποίας θα ανακοινωθεί με την οριστική επίτευξή της.
> 
> Επισημαίνεται, πως για την καλύτερη ενημέρωση του επενδυτικού κοινού, η εταιρεία μας θα προβεί άμεσα σε όλες τις απαραίτητες ανακοινώσεις που αφορούν οποιαδήποτε επιχειρηματική ή οικονομική εξέλιξη.


Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε ξανά, αλλά δεν μου προκαλεί και την καλύτερη εντύπωση ότι οι ανακοινώσεις της Altec απευθύνονται μόνο στο επενδυτικό της κοινό. Τους πελάτες, που έχει αφήσει εδώ και έναν μήνα μετέωρους, τους ξέχασε?

----------


## sexrazat

> Και εγώ αυτό περίμενα (να φύγουν πολλοί) αλλά όπως φαίνεται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της πελατειακής βάσης της Altec είναι από προσφορές και προπληρωμένους μήνες. Έτσι ο κόσμος δεν κάνει κίνηση να φύγει αφού έχει είδη πληρώσει ή είναι τζάμπα.


Ο μεγάλος όγκος αποχωρήσεων αφορά πελάτες τηλεφωνίας (πάνω από χίλιοι καθημερινά) και όχι adsl οπότε έχει λογική η δημοσκόπιση μιας κι όλα τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα ασχολούνται κυρίως με το Internet.

----------


## golity

> Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε ξανά, αλλά δεν μου προκαλεί και την καλύτερη εντύπωση ότι οι ανακοινώσεις της Altec απευθύνονται μόνο στο επενδυτικό της κοινό. Τους πελάτες, που έχει αφήσει εδώ και έναν μήνα μετέωρους, τους ξέχασε?


Άλλος για Χίο (ΟΤΕ, Forthnet...) τράβηξε πήγε
κι άλλος για Μυτιλήνη (HOL, Tellas...)
κι άλλος στης Altec τα στενά
αίμα και δάκρυα πίνει  :Razz:

----------


## zeta

> Άλλος για Χίο (ΟΤΕ, Forthnet...) τράβηξε πήγε
> κι άλλος για Μυτιλήνη (HOL, Tellas...)
> κι άλλος στης Altec τα στενά
> αίμα και δάκρυα πίνει


 :Respekt:

----------


## jedisefis1

Pantos paides egw estila auto kai perimenw apantish :

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ 
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ INTERNET ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ. ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΑΝ ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΣΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΗΚΑΤΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΩΡΙΝΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ. ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ  70€ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ JETPACK MEGABIT + ALTEC ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΕΩΝΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΛΕΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΩ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΩΝ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΛΛΙΠΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ JETPACK KAI ΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ.
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΕΞΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΛΥΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΕΩΝ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## atheos71

Σου εύχομαι να βρεις λύση.

----------


## frank

> Με κατάλαβαν γμτ,η μπλόφα μου απέτυχε και εκεί που έσπασα τον κουμπαρά του παιδιού μου


για λεγε με το γουρουνακι

----------


## jimmy870

> Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε ξανά, αλλά δεν μου προκαλεί και την καλύτερη εντύπωση ότι οι ανακοινώσεις της Altec απευθύνονται μόνο στο επενδυτικό της κοινό. Τους πελάτες, που έχει αφήσει εδώ και έναν μήνα μετέωρους, τους ξέχασε?


Όχι βέβαια, Εμένα με θυμήθηκε όπως με θυμάται κάθε μήνα.  :Laughing:

----------


## citizen78

> Όχι βέβαια, Εμένα με θυμήθηκε όπως με θυμάται κάθε μήνα.


  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

> Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε ξανά, 
> αλλά δεν μου προκαλεί και την καλύτερη εντύπωση ότι οι ανακοινώσεις της Altec 
> απευθύνονται μόνο στο επενδυτικό της κοινό. 
> Τους πελάτες, που έχει αφήσει εδώ και έναν μήνα μετέωρους, τους ξέχασε?


Μπαα και τους επενδυτες χειροτεροτερα θα τους ειχε (παπαγαλακια κλπ)
εαν δεν υπηρχε η υποχρεωση ενημερωσης, όποτε ρωτιεται για το Χ.Α... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## brou

> Pantos paides egw estila auto kai perimenw apantish :
> 
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ 
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ INTERNET ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ. ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΑΝ ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΣΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΗΚΑΤΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΩΡΙΝΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ. ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ  70€ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ JETPACK MEGABIT + ALTEC ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΕΩΝΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΛΕΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΩ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΩΝ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΛΛΙΠΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ JETPACK KAI ΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ.
> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΕΞΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΛΥΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΕΩΝ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΜΟΥ.


Τώρα σοβαρά...Έχουν χάσει μεγάλους εταιρικούς πελάτες, με κάποιες χιλιάδες ευρώ έσοδα από τον καθένα. Πιστεύεις ότι στη κατάσταση που βρίσκεται η Altec θα δώσει κανείς σημασία στο Fax σου; 
Δυστυχώς δε νομίζω ότι πρόκειται πια να υπάρξει λύση για όποιον παραμείνει...Το μόνο που τους απασχολεί είναι να ξεφορτωθούν την εταιρία.

----------


## emeliss

Έχουν χάσει εταιρικούς πελάτες;

----------


## jap

Από όσα έχουν συζητηθεί εδώ, οι όποιοι 'εταιρικοί' πελάτες ήταν τζαμπατζήδες (jetpack ή αορίστου altec οικιακές για όλες τις ανάγκες ενός μικρού γραφείου) κι όχι πελάτες των χιλιάδων ευρώ. Αφού αυτούς κυνήγαγε, αυτούς είχε. 



Off Topic


		Για τη Lannet είχε αναφερθεί από τις πρώτες μέρες της διακοπής για μεγάλους εταιρικούς πελάτες

----------


## brou

> Από όσα έχουν συζητηθεί εδώ, οι όποιοι 'εταιρικοί' πελάτες ήταν τζαμπατζήδες (jetpack ή αορίστου altec οικιακές για όλες τις ανάγκες ενός μικρού γραφείου) κι όχι πελάτες των χιλιάδων ευρώ. Αφού αυτούς κυνήγαγε, αυτούς είχε. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Για τη Lannet είχε αναφερθεί από τις πρώτες μέρες της διακοπής για μεγάλους εταιρικούς πελάτες


Καμία σχέση. Ξέρω συγκεκριμένα για μεγάλη ιδιωτική τράπεζα π.χ. που αποχώρησε πρόσφατα.

----------


## jap

> Καμία σχέση. Ξέρω συγκεκριμένα για μεγάλη ιδιωτική τράπεζα π.χ. που αποχώρησε πρόσφατα.


Είπα, από όσα έχουν συζητηθεί εδώ, το πελατολόγιό τους δεν το ξέρουμε. Αλλά λογικό βλέπω και άλλες μεγάλες εταιρείες να είχαν να την έχουν κάνει ήδη.

----------


## kleompet

Σημερινό άρθρο της καθημερινής    http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...09/2008_285561   .     Τα πράγματα νομίζω είναι τελειωμένα για εμας τους χρήστες της Αltec Telecoms  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying: R.I.P.
To θέμα φτάνει στο τέλος του

----------


## revolvergr

Η τηλεφωνία έχει αποκατασταθεί μόνο σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη  από την Παρασκευή.
Περιμένουμε για το ίντερνετ την επόμενη εβδομάδα  να διορθωθεί

----------


## sculper

αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα έχουμε μια οριστική απάντηση.....
αν θα πάμε σε άλλο πάροχο ποιό οικονομικά ή αν τα χάσαμε όλα να επιλέξουμε πάροχο!

αναρωτιέμαι πότε?

----------


## a66fm

> Η τηλεφωνία έχει αποκατασταθεί μόνο σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη από την Παρασκευή.
> 
> Περιμένουμε για το ίντερνετ την επόμενη εβδομάδα να διορθωθεί




ειμαι Αθήνα και αυτό λεω οτι ΔΕΝ εχει διορθωθει τιποτα ακομη

----------


## Tomkos Stavrinos

Δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα να απευθυνθούμε στο Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτή και να ζητήσουμε αποζημίωση για αυτήν την απαράδεκτη κατάσταση. Δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί αυτό άλλο. σε τελική ανάλυση εμείς δεν φταίμε σε τίποτα να έχουμε χάλια ταχύτητες όταν έχουμε προπληρώσει για πολύ υψηλότερες και να περιμένουμε πότε θα δεηθούν οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες να συμφωνήσουν και να πληρώσουν τα χρέη τους. Αν εμείς δεν είμασταν συνεπείς στις υποχρεώσεις μας και δεν πληρώναμε τους λογαριασμούς μας αυτοί τι θα έκαναν? Ούτε μισό ευρώ δεν θα μας χάριζαν. Εμείς γιατί να περιμένουμε ένα μήνα τώρα και δεν ξέρω πόσο ακόμα. Πρέπει να οργανωθούμε και να διεκδηκίσουμε αυτά που προπληρώσαμε. Δεν είναι για τα λεφτά μόνο , αλλά και για την αξιοπρέπεια του καταναλωτή , που δεν τον σέβεται κανείς. Έλεος. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε. Μια ομαδική αγωγή ή κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## agiannatos

Ενα θέμα που με τσαντίζει -κατά κάποιο τρόπο- είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έκοψε τελείως τις γραμμές της Αλτεκ, αλλά τις άφησε να υπολειτουργούν στις χαμηλές ταχύτητες, σχεδόν dialup, έτσι ώστε να μη μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα καταγγελία από τους πελάτες για μη παροχή υπηρεσιών.
 :No no: 

Εκτός αν βλέπω θεωρίες συνωμοσίας... μπρρρρ

----------


## teodor_ch

Κρήτη πάντως με 8mbit κατέβαζα με 600 σήμερα
πακετ λος δεν τσέκαρα αλλά οι σελίδες ανοίγουν σφαίρα

όλα καλά  :Smile:

----------


## antonopn

ειναι κυριακη πρωι για αυτο. μετα θα στρωσει...

----------


## manoulamou

> ειναι κυριακη πρωι για αυτο. μετα θα στρωσει...


Μαλλον ξεχασες το ειρωνικο smiley ... ::: :Razz:

----------


## tedd

> ειναι κυριακη πρωι για αυτο. *μετα θα στρωσει*...


...αλλά προς κάτω :Thumb down: 

Δεν ξέρω να συμβαινει και σε εσάς αλλά εχω παρατηρησει κατά το ΣΚ έχω αρκετες "καλες :ROFL: " ταχύτητες εως 200-300KB ενω τις καθημερινες δεν πάω πάνω απο 15-20ΚΒ όλες τις ωρες, ενω θα περιμένα το αντίθετο λόγω αργίας θα μπαινουν περσσοτεροι.

----------


## kapodistrias

> αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα έχουμε μια οριστική απάντηση.....
> αν θα πάμε σε άλλο πάροχο ποιό οικονομικά ή αν τα χάσαμε όλα να επιλέξουμε πάροχο!
> 
> αναρωτιέμαι πότε?


Εγώ για αυτό τον λόγο έφυγα.Λόγω της αδιαφορίας περισσότερο και του λογαριασμού βέβαια που ήρθε παρ'όλα αυτά.

----------


## maik

> Ενα θέμα που με τσαντίζει -κατά κάποιο τρόπο- είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έκοψε τελείως τις γραμμές της Αλτεκ, αλλά τις άφησε να υπολειτουργούν στις χαμηλές ταχύτητες, σχεδόν dialup, έτσι ώστε να μη μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα καταγγελία από τους πελάτες για μη παροχή υπηρεσιών.
> 
> 
> Εκτός αν βλέπω θεωρίες συνωμοσίας... μπρρρρ


Σιγουρα βλεπεις συνομοσιες.

Δεν μπορει ο ΟΤΕ να κοψει τελειως τα κυκλωματα. Δεν γινεται εκ του νομου.

----------


## citizen78

> Ενα θέμα που με τσαντίζει -κατά κάποιο τρόπο- είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έκοψε τελείως τις γραμμές της Αλτεκ, αλλά τις άφησε να υπολειτουργούν στις χαμηλές ταχύτητες, σχεδόν dialup, *έτσι ώστε να μη μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα καταγγελία από τους πελάτες για μη παροχή υπηρεσιών*.
> 
> 
> Εκτός αν βλέπω θεωρίες συνωμοσίας... μπρρρρ


Καταγγελία μπορει να κανεις και για τις πλημελεις υπηρεσίες ....

*Ευκολη* καταγγελία δεν υπάρχει. Χρειαζεται χρόνος ή και χρήμα αφου θεσμοι με γρήγορες λειτουργίες δεν υπάρχουν. Αν προσθεσεις οτι δόγμα είναι και το "εγω θα βγαλω το φίδι από τη τρύπα ;" η ασυδοσία από τις εταιρείες είναι πανευκολη.
Ισως θα επρεπε ο νόμος σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις να δίνουν σοβαρες αποζημιώσεις στους καταναλωτές και οχι ψίχουλα. Αυτο θα ήταν κίνητρο να κανεις καταγγελία και συνεπως θα συμμαζευε τις εταιρείες...

----------


## acetop

> Σιγουρα βλεπεις συνομοσιες.
> 
> Δεν μπορει ο ΟΤΕ να κοψει τελειως τα κυκλωματα. Δεν γινεται εκ του νομου.


"ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΙΧΟΥΣ" 

ΑΛΛ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΟΙΧΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΙΑ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## stl04

> Καμία σχέση. Ξέρω συγκεκριμένα για μεγάλη ιδιωτική τράπεζα π.χ. που αποχώρησε πρόσφατα.


Και γιατι δεν μας το λες και εμας ?

----------


## manoulamou

Οσο παρατεινεται η εκκρεμοτητα με την Altec Telecoms
τοσο θα οργιαζουν οι φημες και τα καθε λογης παπαγαλακια!
Το χειροτερο ειναι που αρχιζουν να κυκλοφορουν και για αλλες εταιριες
του χωρου ανευθυνες/ανεπιβεβαιωτες πληροφοριες απο δηθεν σοβαρες πηγες...
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## emeliss

> Και γιατι δεν μας το λες και εμας ?


Γιατί προφανώς δεν θέλει/μπορεί. Και εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τον πιέσεις. Αν ήθελε/μπορούσε θα είχε πει.

----------


## thourios

> Γιατί προφανώς δεν θέλει/μπορεί. Και εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τον πιέσεις. Αν ήθελε/μπορούσε θα είχε πει.


Για την ALTEC μιλάμε ή για την Altec telecoms;

 :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

> Για την ALTEC μιλάμε ή για την Altec telecoms;


Πολυ ευλογη η απορια σου... :Smile:

----------


## mpant

Η Altec telecoms έχει το έργο "σύζευξις" που είναι η διασύνδεση όλων των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών του κέντρου της Αθήνας και τώρα προσπαθούν να το κρατήσει η μητρική Αltec αλλιώς θα το πάρει ο δεύτερος μειιοδότης που είναι ο ΟΤΕ!

----------


## brou

> Και γιατι δεν μας το λες και εμας ?


Γιατί πάρα πολύ απλά, όταν στο λέει ένας άνθρωπος εκ των έσω, που έχει την αγωνία του αύριο, το τελευταίο που χρειάζεται είναι να το κανεις και βούκινο στο νετ...Πραγματικά δε με νοιάζει να πείσω κανένα για κάτι που ξέρω ότι ισχύει, μια και το θέμα δε με επηρεάζει άμεσα.
Απλά είναι αφελές να πιστεύετε ότι η Altec είχε ανύπαρκτο τμήμα εταιρικών πελατών. Κι εκεί τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς πιο σοβαρά, και σε οικονομικά μεγέθη, και σε πιθανές επιπτώσεις, συγκριτικά με το μέσο οικιακό χρήστη. Δεν πουλούν μόνο DSL οι πάροχοι....
Μιλάω προφανώς για την Telecoms...

----------


## citizen78

> Γιατί πάρα πολύ απλά, όταν στο λέει ένας άνθρωπος εκ των έσω, που έχει την αγωνία του αύριο,* το τελευταίο που χρειάζεται είναι να το κανεις και βούκινο στο νετ...*Πραγματικά δε με νοιάζει να πείσω κανένα για κάτι που ξέρω ότι ισχύει, μια και το θέμα δε με επηρεάζει άμεσα.
> Απλά είναι αφελές να πιστεύετε ότι η Altec είχε ανύπαρκτο τμήμα εταιρικών πελατών. Κι εκεί τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς πιο σοβαρά, και σε οικονομικά μεγέθη, και σε πιθανές επιπτώσεις, συγκριτικά με το μέσο οικιακό χρήστη. Δεν πουλούν μόνο DSL οι πάροχοι....
> Μιλάω προφανώς για την Telecoms...


Δηλαδή το "γεγονός" που το κανεις βούκινο δεν πειράζει , πειράζει η αναφορά του ονόματος .... 

Η αναφορά σου (αφου δεν δίνονται στοιχεια) δεν είναι πλροφορία. Είναι φήμη.(Και κάνει μεγαλύτερη ζημια από οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία). 

Μπορουμε να σε πιστεψουμε ή οχι , αλλα με οσα γράφεις είναι αδύνατο να πείσεις.

----------


## psyxakias

Μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω και εγώ, με πλήρη ευθύνη της εγκυρότητας των στοιχείων, ότι την περασμένη εβδομάδα αποχώρησε ένας από τους *μεγαλύτερους* πελάτες της Altec Telecoms.


*Spoiler:*




			Παππούς ενός φίλου, γύρω στα 80 κάτι, που του είχε τηλεφωνία ο εγγονός


*Spoiler:*




			ε μα, το έχουμε παρα#beep# με τις φήμες ρε παιδιά, τι αξία έχουν οι ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες εκ των "εσώ"; Ανακοινώσεις είναι το θέμα να βγαίνουν  :Wink:

----------


## valsam

> Δηλαδή το "γεγονός" που το κανεις βούκινο δεν πειράζει , πειράζει η αναφορά του ονόματος .... 
> 
> Η αναφορά σου (αφου δεν δίνονται στοιχεια) δεν είναι πλροφορία. Είναι φήμη.(Και κάνει μεγαλύτερη ζημια από οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία). 
> 
> Μπορουμε να σε πιστεψουμε ή οχι , αλλα με οσα γράφεις είναι αδύνατο να πείσεις.


Τελικα για εσενα ολοι ψευτες ειναι !
Κανε μας την χαρη και μην εισαι τοσο προκλητικος !!!!!!

----------


## Gus5000

> Δηλαδή το "γεγονός" που το κανεις βούκινο δεν πειράζει , πειράζει η αναφορά του ονόματος .... 
> 
> Η αναφορά σου (αφου δεν δίνονται στοιχεια) δεν είναι πλροφορία. Είναι φήμη.(Και κάνει μεγαλύτερη ζημια από οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία). 
> 
> Μπορουμε να σε πιστεψουμε ή οχι , αλλα με οσα γράφεις είναι αδύνατο να πείσεις.


Σιγα ρε αρχηγε.
Δηλ. για εσενα τοσο απίθανο σου ειναι να πιστέψεις οτι καποια μεγαλη-σοβαρη εταιρια άφησε την ALTEC? Χωρις να ξερω το παραμικρό ομως δεν πρεπει να εισαι και πολυ καλα πληροφορημένος για πιστέψεις οτι καποιος εταιρικος πελατης αλλαξε την telecoms...απλη λογικη...
Χωρις να ξερω τον φιλο παραπάνω τον πιστεύω, δηλ τι θελεις, να σου φέρει την αίτηση διακοπής? Μπορει να κινδυνολογεί αλλα οι πιθανότητες αυτη τη στιγμη να ειναι σωστο αυτο που λεει ειναι πολυ περισσοτερες απο το να λεει ψέματα.

----------


## citizen78

> Σιγα ρε αρχηγε.


αρχηγός ;;;  μπα δεν ταιριαζει στο χαρακτήρα μου   :No no: 




> Δηλ. για εσενα τοσο απίθανο σου ειναι να πιστέψεις οτι καποια μεγαλη-σοβαρη εταιρια άφησε την ALTEC? .


Οχι αυτό που δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω είναι οτι *μεγάλη και σοβαρή* εταιρεία είχε πάροχο την altec telecoms  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 





> Χωρις να ξερω τον φιλο παραπάνω τον πιστεύω, δηλ τι θελεις, να σου φέρει την αίτηση διακοπής?.


Μα αυτό εγραψα και εγώ. "μπορούμε να σε πιστεψουμε ή οχι".
Για να με *πείσει* όμως χρειαζομαι κατι παραπάνω από αοριστολογία. (Ναι η αιτηση διακοπής θα με επειθε αλλα δεν είναι απαραίτητη) θα μου αρκούσε και το ονομα




> Μπορει να κινδυνολογεί αλλα οι πιθανότητες αυτη τη στιγμη να ειναι σωστο αυτο που λεει ειναι πολυ περισσοτερες απο το να λεει ψέματα.


Επαναλαμβάνω το ιδιο εγραψα "μπορούμε να σε πιστεψουμε ή οχι".

........Auto merged post: citizen78 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τελικα για εσενα ολοι ψευτες ειναι !
> Κανε μας την χαρη και μην εισαι τοσο προκλητικος !!!!!!


Κανε μου τη χαρη να ...διαβαζεις καλυτερα οσα γραφω  :Laughing: 
Μπορεις να υποδείξεις που τον είπα ψευτη ;

Είπα οτι αυτα (με το τρόπο) που αναφερθηκαν είναι φήμη και οχι πληροφορία. 
Φυσικά οι φήμες μερικές φορες επαληθεύοντει

ΥΓ . αφού σε χαλαει , γιατί το κάνεις ;;

----------


## anon

Πρώτα απο όλα, χαλαρώστε...




> Οχι αυτό που δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω είναι οτι *μεγάλη και σοβαρή* εταιρεία είχε πάροχο την altec telecoms


Να το πιστέψεις. Ισως σου φανεί απίστευτο, αλλά πάρα πολλές επιλογές ιδιωτικών εταιριών δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, μαλιστα μπορεί ναναι ότι χειρότερο, και έχει να κάνει με τους ανθρωπους που αποφασίζουν. Εχω δεί αποφάσεις να παίρνονται γιατί ο προμηθευτής είναι φίλος/συγγενής του αφεντικού (ή Δ.Σ.), γιατί υπάρχει κάποια "υποχρέωση" (οι επιχειρηματίες ειναι μια οικογένεια, και πίστεψε, υπάρχουν πολλές πιέσεις σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, αλληλουποχρεώσεις και διαπλεκόμενα), ή γιατί ο προμηθευτής μιζάρει τους ανθρώπους των αποφάσεων (ή αυτών που καταθέτουν την πρόταση στο ΔΣ στο οποίο χαίρουν εμπιστοσύνης), ή πολύ απλά για λόγους βλακείας (του επιχειρηματία που πείσθηκε απο τους πωλητές του προμηθευτή ή τα αντίστοιχα στελέχη που έχουν πάθει το ίδιο)... Και μιλάω για πολύ μεγάλες εταιρίες, εισηγμένες κλπ, όχι για περίπτερα. Θα μπορούσα να παραθέσω σελίδες επι σελίδων για κραυγαλέες λάθος επιλογές, εταιρίες μεγάλες που έχουν φτάσει και στο κατώφλι της πτώχευσης, απο λάθη επιλογών, επειδή βρίσκομαι σε αυτόν τον χώρο και έχω επικοινωνία με πολύ κόσμο στο ίδιο επίπεδο. Οπότε, πάρε τον λόγο μου ως ακριβή, και πίστεψε, ότι το δυσκολότερο ειναι να έχουν κάνει μια πολύ σωστή επιλογή.


Επίσης θα ήθελα να σημειώσω, ότι στον χώρο των οικονομικών δντών μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων, τουλάχιστον για όσους τιμούν τον τίτλο αυτό που φέρουν, ήταν γνωστή η δεινή θέση όλων των εναλλακτικών παρόχων στα οικονομικά τους και στο γενικό cash flow. Οταν πριν 4-5 χρόνια ζητούσα απο τον δικό μου οικ.δντη να περάσουμε σε κάποιον εναλλακτικό, και είχαμε εξαιρετικές προσφορές, γιατι θα κάναμε σημαντική μείωση τηλεπικοινωνιακών κόστων, αντιστεκόταν σθεναρά να μείνουμε στον ΟΤΕ, και στο τέλος μου είχε εξηγήσει με νούμερα, ότι με τις τότε συνθήκες καμμιά εταιρία δεν ήταν βιώσιμη. Απλά ήταν θέμα χρόνου, το πότε θα σκάσουν κανόνια. Βέβαια παραμένει γεγονός ότι για 4-5 χρόνια θα είχαμε κάνει σημαντική οικονομία, μιλάμε για πάρα πολλά λεφτά, άρα δεν είχα και τελείως άδικο, αλλά ούτε και ο Οικ.Δντής είχε άδικο ότι όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί λειτουργούν με ζημία, και φοβόταν πιθανά προβλήματα όπως τα τωρινά με ALTEC & TELEDOME.

----------


## MrsVanHelsing

γιατι ασχολειστε ακομη με τους πεθαμενους?

η αλτεκ τελειωσε, μεταβειτε σιγα σιγα σε αλλους παροχους και κοιταξτε να βρειτε τα πακετα που σας συμφερουν καλυτερα.

----------


## gkandir

Τονωτική ένεση 9,5 εκατ. στην Altec.

----------


## kanenas3

> Τονωτική ένεση 9,5 εκατ. στην Altec.


Ε δεν αλλάζει και κάτι επί της ουσίας. Η Telecoms κλείνει και η μητρική απλά το αναβάλλει μέχρι νεωτέρας...εκτός και αν γίνει κανένα θαύμα.

----------


## zntoup

> Ε δεν αλλάζει και κάτι επί της ουσίας. Η Telecoms κλείνει και η μητρική απλά το αναβάλλει μέχρι νεωτέρας...εκτός και αν γίνει κανένα θαύμα.


 
Θάυμα ;;;  :Thinking: 

Πριν από λίγο μίλησα με το 13813 και μου είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ λύθηκε, και σύντομα, τις επόμενες μέρες θα αποκατασταθούν οι συνδέσεις. !!!

Δεν ξέρω πώς να το σχολιάσω. 

Μέχρι την παρασκευή πάντως όποτε έπαιρνα μου έλεγαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα νεότερο.

Μακάρι να γίνει το Θαύμα.

 :Thinking:

----------


## kanenas3

> Θάυμα ;;; 
> 
> Πριν από λίγο μίλησα με το 13813 και μου είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ λύθηκε, και σύντομα, τις επόμενες μέρες θα αποκατασταθούν οι συνδέσεις. !!!
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πώς να το σχολιάσω. 
> 
> Μέχρι την παρασκευή πάντως όποτε έπαιρνα μου έλεγαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα νεότερο.
> 
> Μακάρι να γίνει το Θαύμα.


Όταν απειλείτε η μητρική απλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο να δώσουν χρήματα για να σώσουν προσωρινά μια θυγατρική, η οποία έτσι και αλλιώς έχει ζημιές. Η βελτίωση μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι αδειάζει σιγά σιγά και σε λίγο μπορεί να επαρκούν τα κυκλώματα που δεν έχει κόψει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Alex_Under

Εγώ πάντως χτες καθ' όλη την διάρκεια της μέρας είχα σχετικά αυξημένες ταχύτητες.
Στην 4αρα μου γραμμή είδα downloads από rapidshare, από 60 μέχρι 130KB

----------


## citizen78

> Να το πιστέψεις. Ισως σου φανεί απίστευτο, αλλά πάρα πολλές επιλογές ιδιωτικών εταιριών δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, μαλιστα μπορεί ναναι ότι χειρότερο, και έχει να κάνει με τους ανθρωπους που αποφασίζουν. Εχω δεί αποφάσεις να παίρνονται γιατί ο προμηθευτής είναι φίλος/συγγενής του αφεντικού (ή Δ.Σ.), γιατί υπάρχει κάποια "υποχρέωση" (οι επιχειρηματίες ειναι μια οικογένεια, και πίστεψε, υπάρχουν πολλές πιέσεις σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, αλληλουποχρεώσεις και διαπλεκόμενα), ή γιατί ο προμηθευτής μιζάρει τους ανθρώπους των αποφάσεων (ή αυτών που καταθέτουν την πρόταση στο ΔΣ στο οποίο χαίρουν εμπιστοσύνης), ή πολύ απλά για λόγους βλακείας (του επιχειρηματία που πείσθηκε απο τους πωλητές του προμηθευτή ή τα αντίστοιχα στελέχη που έχουν πάθει το ίδιο)... Και μιλάω για πολύ μεγάλες εταιρίες, εισηγμένες κλπ, όχι για περίπτερα. Θα μπορούσα να παραθέσω σελίδες επι σελίδων για κραυγαλέες λάθος επιλογές, εταιρίες μεγάλες που έχουν φτάσει και στο κατώφλι της πτώχευσης, απο λάθη επιλογών, επειδή βρίσκομαι σε αυτόν τον χώρο και έχω επικοινωνία με πολύ κόσμο στο ίδιο επίπεδο. Οπότε, πάρε τον λόγο μου ως ακριβή, και πίστεψε, ότι το δυσκολότερο ειναι να έχουν κάνει μια πολύ σωστή επιλογή.


Συμφωνω , για το μεγαλες ... στο μεγάλες *και σοβαρές* εχω την αντιρρηση  :Laughing:

----------


## zntoup

> .... μου είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ λύθηκε....


 
Η διαφορά είναι πως σ’ αυτό το τηλεφώνημα για *πρώτη* φορα μου έιπαν μου είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ λύθηκε.

Δεν ξέρω τίποτα παραπάνω.

 :Thinking:

----------


## brou

Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, ουδεμία διάθεση έχω να πείσω κάποιον. Ο λόγος που ανέφερα το συγκεκριμένο *γεγονός* είναι για να γίνει κατανοητό ότι ο οικιακός χρήστης είναι το μικρότερο πρόβλημα για την Altec Telecoms αυτή τη στιγμή. Στις μεγάλες εμπορικές συμφωνίες τηλεπικοινωνιών, και δη στις εταιρίες που βασίζουν την δραστηριότητά τους στις τηλεποικινωνίες, τα συμφωνητικά για τις υποχρεώσεις των συμβαλλόμενων μερών, δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτά του απλού χρήστη. Οι επιπτώσεις είναι σοβαρές.

Το αν γίνομαι πιστευτός ή όχι για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει, μου αρκεί που γνωρίζω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα προσωπικά και δε γράφω αερολογίες. Από εκεί και πέρα, όσοι είναι αρκετά χρόνια στο χώρο μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι είμαστε ένα "χωριό" , και πολλοί απο μας ίσως γνωρίζονται και έχουν συνεργαστεί προσωπικά χωρίς να γνωρίζουν ότι ανταλάσσουν απόψεις στο φόρουμ.

----------


## satspo

σημερα υπαρχει αισθητη βελτιωση στην ταχυτητα του internet.ολα πανε οπως και πριν,το θεμα ειναι οτι μεθαυριο γυρναω σε 2play και μαλλον οχι μονο εγω.παντως πηρε αρκετο καιρο μεχρι να τα ξαναβρουν.

----------


## kapodistrias

Δεν πειράζει αυτό να το είχαν σκεφτεί και να είχαν ενημερώσει.Προβλημά τους.

----------


## pt3

> Συμφωνω , για το μεγαλες ... στο μεγάλες *και σοβαρές* εχω την αντιρρηση


Γιατί δεν το καταλαβαίνεις όλα είναι σχετικά. Οπως είπε και ο anon η εταιρεία του θα είχε κέρδος αν είχε πάει στον εναλλακτικό τόσα χρόνια. Επίσης η ζημιά που μπορέι να πάθει μια εταιρεία απο πλημελή παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιών δεν είναι πάντα τόσο τεράστια. Εξαρτάται από το είδος της εταιρείας απο το αν έχει άλλή back up λύση, απο το πόσο γρήγορα μπορεί να αποδεσμευτεί κλπ. Θεωρώ πάρα πολύ πιθανό οτι για πολλές εταιρείες το κέρδος από την χρήση υπηρεσιών εναλλακτικού - φθηνότερου φορέα να υπερκαλύπτει ζημιές απο ενδεχόμενο κλείσιμο του εναλακτικού.

Από την αλτεκ χάσανε κυρίως αυτοί που την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή είχαν προπληρώσει συνδέσεις. Οι παλιοί πελάτες δεν χάσανε και πιστεύω οτι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος απο αυτους αν τους έδινες πάλι την δυνατότητα να γυρίσουν πίσω στο χρόνο και να ξαναεπιλέξουν πάλι την ίδια επιλογή θα έκαναν. Το όφελος που είχαν οι περισσότεροι οικιακοί χρήστες κανοντας χρήση των υπηρεσιών της Αλτεκ πιστεύω ότι ήταν σαφώς μεγαλύτερο από την ταλαιπωρία των τελευταίων ημερών. Γι αυτό μάλιστα πολλοί έκαναν υπομονή και δεν έφυγαν αμέσως.

----------


## valsam

> αρχηγός ;;;  μπα δεν ταιριαζει στο χαρακτήρα μου  
> 
> 
> Οχι αυτό που δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω είναι οτι *μεγάλη και σοβαρή* εταιρεία είχε πάροχο την altec telecoms 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μα αυτό εγραψα και εγώ. "μπορούμε να σε πιστεψουμε ή οχι".
> ...


Δηλ. λεγοντας οτι δεν σε πειθει ο ενας δεν σε πειθει ο αλλος(τα ιδια ελεγες και για μενα)τι κανεις,και τι νομιζεις,οτι γραφουμε ψεματα?
Και να σου πω και κατι,δεν εχουμε ανανγκη να σε πεισουμε,στο κατω κατω ποιος εισαι εσυ που συνεχεια αμφισβητεις τα γραφομενα οσον γραφουνε εδω μεσα κατι που μπορει ειτε να θεωρηθει καλο για την altec η κακο για τον ΟΤΕ !
Και το "Οτεζτηδες" για εσενα το εγραψα και την φανατικη σου σταση!
Κανε μας την χαρη και τραβα στο φορουμ του ΟΤΕ, αρκετα ασχοληθηκα με την παρτη σου !!!!

----------


## aiadas

Σήμερα έχουμε και επέτειο, έτσι; ΄Ενας μήνας πλημμελών υπηρεσιών με την Altec Telecoms στο καναβάτσο. Για να δούμε, θα έχουμε τελικά 40ήμερο μνημόσυνο; Γιατί παραπάνω δεν με βλέπω να περιμένω... :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

Η ... τονωτικη ενεση εγινε συνολικα, δηλαδη στον ομιλο Altec και οχι στην Telecoms ειδικα, 
οπότε το "προβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ" (δεν) ΘΑΘΑΘΑ λυθει δυστυχως απ ο,τι ολα δειχνουν ...
Η μαζικη εξοδος μπορει να ειναι η αιτια της βελτιωσης, κι αυτη σε μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις!

----------


## baskon

Απο τη στιγμη που επιτευχθηκε η συμφωνια με τις τραπεζες ,
μέχρι αυριο-μεθαυριο αν ειναι να εχει γινει κατι με την Τελεκομς θα εχει γινει.
Αλλιως μπαινει και επισημα η επιγραφή RIP στην Τελεκομς.
Μαζική έξοδος δε νομιζω ότι υπαρχει καθως όσοι ηταν να φυγουν φυγαν στην αρχη.Οσοι ηταν να μεινουν και αντεξαν 30 μερες αντεχουν ακομα..Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οι αποχωρησεις εχουν μειωθει,μεχρι να δωθει οριστικη λυση ή τελος στο θεμα

----------


## Alex_Under

> 19 Σεπτέμβριος 2008
> Γράφει η Λόλα Καρεζιάν
> 
> altec
> Την «πάτησε» σαν τον Δασκαλόπουλο
> 
> Απίστευτο κι, όμως, αληθινό.     
> Ο Αθανασούλης είπε όχι στον Migogian και τώρα υποθηκεύει το εξοχικό του στην Πάρο (αξίας 10 εκατ. ευρώ) για να σώσει την Altec. Συγκεκριμένα είπε όχι στην πρόταση του γκρουπ της MIG με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει πλέον στις… τρυφερές αγκάλες των τραπεζών! Μάλιστα, το όχι το είπε… μετά το αρχικό ναι!!! Με άλλα λόγια ο κ. Αθανασούλης τορπίλισε την αρχική συμφωνία του με την MIG (ο Migogian, κατά ορισμένες πληροφορίες, ήθελε να στηρίξει τον «φίλο Θανάση» γιατί, μέχρι τώρα, του έχει σπρώξει περίπου 140 εκατ. ευρώ χρηματοδότηση και επειδή είδε μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να ενδυναμώσει την SingularLogic).
> 
> ...


fmVoice.gr

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		ΑΑΑχχχ τον καημενο τον Αθανασουλη θα χασει και το φτωχικο του...
Μου θυμισατε αυτο που ειχε πει παλια καραβανα της πολιτικης
οτι στην Ελλαδα ανθουν οι βιομηχανοι και φυτοζωουν οι βιομηχανιες!!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## citizen78

> Δηλ. λεγοντας οτι δεν σε πειθει ο ενας δεν σε πειθει ο αλλος(τα ιδια ελεγες και για μενα)τι κανεις,και τι νομιζεις,οτι γραφουμε ψεματα?
> Και να σου πω και κατι,δεν εχουμε ανανγκη να σε πεισουμε,στο κατω κατω ποιος εισαι εσυ που συνεχεια αμφισβητεις τα γραφομενα οσον γραφουνε εδω μεσα κατι που μπορει ειτε να θεωρηθει καλο για την altec η κακο για τον ΟΤΕ !
> Και το "Οτεζτηδες" για εσενα το εγραψα και την φανατικη σου σταση!
> Κανε μας την χαρη και τραβα στο φορουμ του ΟΤΕ, αρκετα ασχοληθηκα με την παρτη σου !!!!


Επαναλαμβάνω : αφού σε χαλαει , γιατί το κάνεις ;; :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Κύριοι την επόμενη φορά δεν θα αρκεστώ σε μια έκκληση για ηρεμία.....

----------


## gmmour

Από όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχει και ποινολόγιο για προσωπικές επιθέσεις. Καλό είναι να μην γίνονται off-topic, έχει παρατραβήξει το θέμα και δεν έχουμε δει κάτι ουσιαστικό για την altec, παρά μόνο διαμάχες και αντι-διαμάχες...

----------


## makisathanos

> Από όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχει και ποινολόγιο για προσωπικές επιθέσεις. Καλό είναι να μην γίνονται off-topic, έχει παρατραβήξει το θέμα και δεν έχουμε δει κάτι ουσιαστικό για την altec, παρά μόνο διαμάχες και αντι-διαμάχες...


Για να μη βλέπουμε off-topic πρέπει η αλτεκ να κάνει κάτι. Όλοι οι άλλοι  ή κάνουμε υποθέσεις, ή εκνευριζόμαστε με την κατάσταση, ή γινόμαστε χαιρέκακοι ή προφήτες ,ή κλαίμε τα λεφτά μας κλπ

Το θέμα είναι ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 1) Η ΑΛΤΕΚ
                                    2) Η λαλίσταση για άλλα ΕΕΤΤ
                                    3) η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού
                                    4) λοιπές αρχές ίσως

----------


## sexrazat

> Συμφωνω , για το μεγαλες ... στο μεγάλες *και σοβαρές* εχω την αντιρρηση


Να θυμίσω πριν από λίγο καιρό την περίπτωση της Lufthansa και της Lannet αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Η Γερμανική εταιρεία προσέφυγε στη δικαιοσύνη κατά παντός υπευθύνου για την διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων της Lannet από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## jap

> Να θυμίσω πριν από λίγο καιρό την περίπτωση της Lufthansa και της Lannet αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
> Η Γερμανική εταιρεία προσέφυγε στη δικαιοσύνη κατά παντός υπευθύνου για την διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων της Lannet από τον ΟΤΕ.


Lufthansa και Aegean. Αλλά για πελάτη της Altec δεν γράφτηκε στον τύπο τίποτα (τα όσα ανέφερε κάποιος ανώνυμα για μια ανώνυμη τράπεζα τα εκλαμβάνει ο καθένας όπως θέλει...)

----------


## manoulamou

Καλα το τι ραδιο-αρβυλα εχει πεσει εδω κι ενα μηνα... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## anon

Off Topic





> Συμφωνω , για το μεγαλες ... στο μεγάλες *και σοβαρές* εχω την αντιρρηση


Ολες οι μεγάλες ειναι και σοβαρές μέχρι την απόδειξη του εναντίον. Βλέπε Lehman Brothers, Morgan Stanley, Accenture, Enron, και ο κατάλογος δεν έχει τέλος... 




Η οικονομική βοήθεια σίγουρα θα αφορούσε την μητρική, για να δώσει κάτι στο cash flow. Το εαν και πώς θα μπορέσει να βοηθήσει την θυγατρική, δεν ξέρω, το ποσό είναι μικρό για να βοηθηθεί και η μητρική και να πληρώσει και χρέη βασικά προς τον ΟΤΕ η θυγατρική αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω. Αυτό που πιστευω είναι ότι περιμένει ο όμιλος ΑΛΤΕΚ τα συμβόλαια λογισμικού που συνήθως πληρώνονται προς το τέλος έτους, για να ρίξει ζεστό χρήμα στα ταμεία. Το εαν μπορέσει να αντέξει μέχρι τότε η Τελεκομς είναι συζητήσιμο.

----------


## sexrazat

> Lufthansa και Aegean. Αλλά για πελάτη της Altec δεν γράφτηκε στον τύπο τίποτα (τα όσα ανέφερε κάποιος ανώνυμα για μια ανώνυμη τράπεζα τα εκλαμβάνει ο καθένας όπως θέλει...)


Και γω έχω ακούσει για εταιρικούς της Altec και είναι λογικό αλλά τίποτα από πρώτο χέρι. Έγραψα για τη Lufthansa απλά για να δείξω ότι και μεγάλες και σοβαρές εταιρείες είτε για λόγους κόστους είτε προσώπων συνεργάζονται με εναλλακτικούς παρόχους όχι κατ' ανάγκη πρώτης γραμμής.

Νομίζω όμως ότι πλέον η Altec είναι μια τελειωμένη υπόθεση τουλάχιστον με τα σημερινά δεδομένα δηλ. τα χρέη της εταιρείας, την καθημερινή φυγή πάνω από 1000 πελατών και την δυσπιστία πλέον προς τις δυνατότητες της εταιρείας.

----------


## citizen78

> Αυτό που πιστευω είναι ότι περιμένει ο όμιλος ΑΛΤΕΚ τα συμβόλαια λογισμικού *που συνήθως πληρώνονται προς το τέλος έτους*, για να ρίξει ζεστό χρήμα στα ταμεία.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό. Ο χρόνος πληρωμής του συμβολαίου λογισμικού εχει να κανει με το χρόνο αγοράς του. 
Δηλ. το αγοράζεις  με  3-μηνη υποστήριξη και μετα κανεις ετησιες ανανεώσεις.

Αν καποιος μήνας είναι "θερμότερος" είναι ο Απριλιος γιατι οι αγορές γίνονται κυρίως λιγο πριν την "εναρξη χρήσης έτους" και το "δωρεαν τρίμηνο" τελειωνει Μαρτιο.

"Ζεστος" μηνας είναι και ο Φεβρουαριος-Μαρτιος που γινεται κλεισιμο χρήσης (αν δεν κανω λαθος) και καποιοι που εχουν καθυστερήσει τη πληρωμή "καιγονται" για υποστηριξη...

YΓ το μύνμα σου βεβαια ισχύει αν αντί για "τελους έτους" βάλεις "αρχες ανοιξης" - (κυριολεκτιά και μεταφορικά)

----------


## jap

Off Topic





> Δηλ. το αγοράζεις  με  3-μηνη υποστήριξη και μετα κανεις ετησιες ανανεώσεις.


Ακριβώς έτσι. Προσωπικά κάθε Ιούλιο πληρώνω (όχι στην Altec - είμαι πάντα υπέρ των μικρών εταιρειών).

----------


## stl04

> fmVoice.gr


Τα πράγματα που γράφει εδώ το fmvoice είναι άκρος εξωφρενικά.  :ROFL:  Απορώ με την εγκυρότητα του συγκεκριμένου Site .  :RTFM: 

H Marfin έλεγε από την αρχή είναι εκτος παιχνιδιού, καθως και η συγχωνευση Singular - Altec, διοτι τα προϊοντα software των 2 εταιρειων ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στο ιδιο τομεα. Π,Χ Καφαλαιο - Eurofasma, k.t.l

----------


## acetop

Κυρίες και Κύριοι,
Με ενδιαφέρον διαβάζω τα όσα (σχετικά ή άσχετα) γράφεται φια την εταιρία ALTEC TELECOMS, και δίχως αμφιβολία μου έχει δημιουργηθεί μιά μεγάλη απορία, γιατί νοιάζετσε τόσο πολύ; Μια εταιρία είναι, που τα αφεντικά της τα "τσεπώσανε", αφήσανε τους πάντες απλήρωτους και τώρα σφυρίζουν κλέφτικα. Δεν δίνουν μια για τους πελάτες τους, για τους εργαζόμενους, για τους μετόχους, για το Ελληνικό δημόσιο. Φάγανε, ήπιανε και ρήξανε την πιστολιά.
Εμένα το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι ως συνδορμητής της εν λόγω εταιρίας (internet και σταθερή) έμεινα ξεκρέμεαστος και μου φάγανε και τα λεφτά (προπληρωμένο internet) και φυσικά δεν θα αποζημειωθώ όπως άλλωστε ορίζετε στο συμβόλαιό τους. Αυτό με ενδιαφέρει εμένα και ατυτογχρόνως που καμία μα καμία αρχή δεν ενεργεί όπως άλλωστε θα όφειλε (ΕΕΤΤ, προστασία καταναλωτή, υπουργείο εμπορίου κ.α.) Να κλεισει και να πάει στα κομμάτια και να δημιουργηθούν κατάλληλοι μηχανισμοί  ώστε καμία άλλη εταιρία κερδοσκόπων να μην λειτουρήσει στην Ελλάδα (καλά αυτό το τελευταίο για ανέκδοτο το είπα).

----------


## citizen78

> Κύριοι την επόμενη φορά δεν θα αρκεστώ σε μια έκκληση για ηρεμία.....


Λαθος μου που απαντησα σε καποια προκλητικά εως απρεπή μυνηματα. 
Ζητώ και δημόσια συγγνώμη απο οσους ενοχληθηκαν απο όποια off topic μου

----------


## jap

> Τα πράγματα που γράφει εδώ το fmvoice είναι άκρος εξωφρενικά.  Απορώ με την εγκυρότητα του συγκεκριμένου Site . 
> 
> H Marfin έλεγε από την αρχή είναι εκτος παιχνιδιού, καθως και η συγχωνευση Singular - Altec, διοτι τα προϊοντα software των 2 εταιρειων ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στο ιδιο τομεα. Π,Χ Καφαλαιο - Eurofasma, k.t.l


Πάντως τα ίδια, χωρίς το υφάκι, έγραψαν σήμερα κι εδώ. Όποιος θέλει τους πιστεύει, αλλά είδαμε ότι και σε 'έγκυρες' εφημερίδες να γράφονταν πάλι δεν αποκλείεται να είναι κοτσάνες.

----------


## anon

Off Topic



πάντως τα σημαντικά περισσότερα συμβόλαια, τότε πληρώνονται.... και μπορώ να το ξέρω καλά αυτό... όχι πότε εκδίδεται το παραστατικό, αλλά πότε εξοφλούνται τα περισσότερα.

----------


## tatief

> Τα πράγματα που γράφει εδώ το fmvoice είναι άκρος εξωφρενικά.  Απορώ με την εγκυρότητα του συγκεκριμένου Site . 
> 
> H Marfin έλεγε από την αρχή είναι εκτος παιχνιδιού, καθως και η συγχωνευση Singular - Altec, διοτι τα προϊοντα software των 2 εταιρειων ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στο ιδιο τομεα. Π,Χ Καφαλαιο - Eurofasma, k.t.l


Αυτά που σου φαίνονται εξωφρενικά εσένα, τα λένε τα ίδια τα στελέχη της ΜΙG.

----------


## 3lbereth

*Τηλεπικοινωνιακό μπλακάουτ στο κράτος*
*Λόγω των προβλημάτων της Αltec που έχει αναλάβει τη λειτουργία του δικτύου «Σύζευξις».* _από το ΒΗΜΑonline_


*Spoiler:*





*Το δίκτυο καλύπτει περίπου 2.000 φορείς του Δημοσίου και εκτός από τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις παρέχει προηγμένες υπηρεσίες φωνής, δεδομένων και εικόνας. 
*Εχει καταρρεύσει ακόμη και το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας, η οποία είναι αρμόδια για τη λειτουργία του δικτύου «Σύζευξις». 
*Το σύστημα λειτουργεί πλέον οριακά και απειλούνται με κατάρρευση οι επικοινωνίες νευραλγικών υπηρεσιών όπως το Τaxis και η Πυροσβεστική.

Με μπλακάουτ απειλούνται περίπου 2.000 φορείς του Δημοσίου μετά την κατάρρευση της εταιρείας Αltec Τelecoms, η οποία, μέσω του περιβόητου δικτύου «Σύζευξις», είχε αναλάβει την τηλεπικοινωνιακή υποστήριξή τους. Ηδη το σύστημα λειτουργεί πλέον οριακά (περίπου κατά 25%) και, όπως παραδέχονται οι αρμόδιοι, έχουν «πέσει» κυρίως οι τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες κεντρικών υπηρεσιών των υπουργείων. Η κυβέρνηση, μετά τη διαπίστωση ότι απειλούνται με τηλεπικοινωνιακή κατάρρευση νευραλγικοί φορείς του Δημοσίου, όπως είναι το Τaxis, η Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία ή ακόμη και το σύστημα αντιμετώπισης εκτάκτων αναγκών, εξετάζει εναλλακτικά σενάρια ώστε να κρατήσει το δίκτυο ζωντανό. 

Αναζητείται, ως εκ τούτου, άλλος πάροχος, με το αιτιολογικό ότι η σύμβαση με την Αltec Τelecoms, που αποτελεί τον μοναδικό τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο σε ορισμένες τουλάχιστον κεντρικές υπηρεσίες του Δημοσίου, λήγει στο τέλος του έτους. Η στήριξη, παρά ταύτα, του συστήματος από άλλη εταιρεία παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών προϋποθέτει τη διενέργεια νέου διαγωνισμού, μια διαδικασία η οποία για να ολοκληρωθεί χρειάζεται χρόνος. Το ερώτημα όμως που ανακύπτει κυρίως είναι: Ποιος θα κληθεί να καταβάλει το κόστος της συντήρησης- έστωτου συστήματος; 

Ο πρόεδρος της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας κ. Κ. Δούκας, που είναι υπεύθυνος για το δίκτυο «Σύζευξις», με τον οποίο επικοινώνησε «Το Βήμα», επιχείρησε να υποβαθμίσει το όλο ζήτημα, αν και παραδέχθηκε ότι υπάρχουν ορισμένα προβλήματα τα οποία αφορούν κυρίως τις τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες («voice») κεντρικών υπηρεσιών. «Οι υπηρεσίες Ιnternet λειτουργούν κανονικά» είπε. Ενδεικτικό πάντως της κατάστασης που έχει δημιουργηθεί είναι ότι έχει καταρρεύσει ακόμη και το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας της οποίας ο ίδιος προΐσταται και η οποία είναι αρμόδια για το δίκτυο του «Σύζευξις». 

Το δίκτυο «Σύζευξις» άρχισε να καταρρέει από τις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου, όταν η Αltec Τelecoms, η οποία έχει αναλάβει την τεχνική υποστήριξή του, αδυνατούσε να υλοποιήσει τις δεσμεύσεις της που απέρρεαν από τη σύμβαση. Ο λόγος είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ προχώρησε σε διακοπή των υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης προς την Αltec Τelecoms μετά την πλήρη αδυναμία της να ανταποκριθεί στις οικονομικές απαιτήσεις του Οργανισμού. Το ληξιπρόθεσμο και απαιτητό χρέος της Αltec Τelecoms προς τον ΟΤΕ, σύμφωνα με σχετική ανακοίνωση του Οργανισμού, ξεπερνάει τα 19 εκατ. ευρώ, χωρίς να υπολογίζονται σε αυτό οι παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες κατά τους μήνες Ιανουάριο- Αύγουστο 2008. 

Η εξέλιξη αυτή, όπως όλα δείχνουν, βρήκε ανέτοιμη την κυβέρνηση να αντιμετωπίσει το ζήτημα της ενδεχόμενης κατάρρευσης του «Σύζευξις» που στηρίζεται τεχνικά από την Αltec Τelecoms και παρέχει τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες στους φορείς του Δημοσίου. Το έργο «Σύζευξις» αποτελεί τυπικό έργο παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιακών και τηλεματικών υπηρεσιών μεγάλης έκτασης και κλίμακας. Καλύπτει περίπου 2.000 φορείς του Δημοσίου, οι ανάγκες των οποίων δεν περιορίζονται σε απλές τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις αλλά επεκτείνονται και περιλαμβάνουν προηγμένες υπηρεσίες φωνής, δεδομένων και εικόνας. Στόχος ήταν να δημιουργηθεί ένα Εθνικό Δίκτυο της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, το οποίο θα προσέφερε στους φορείς που εντάσσονται σε αυτό υπηρεσίες όπως: διασύνδεση σε ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο δεδομένων και φωνής, ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης στο Ιnternet και υπηρεσίες ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου, διαδικτυακή πύλη με υπηρεσίες προστιθέμενης αξίας (π.χ. υπηρεσίες καταλόγου, εφαρμογές τηλεσυνεργασίας κτλ.), υποδομή ασφαλείας για την έκδοση ψηφιακών πιστοποιητικών, ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα τηλεκπαίδευσης, υπηρεσίες τηλεδιάσκεψης κτλ. 

Η υλοποίηση του έργου, ύψους 70 εκατ. ευρώ, ύστερα από σχετικό διαγωνισμό ανατέθηκε το 2005 στις εταιρείες ΟΤΕ ΑΕ, Forthnet ΑΕ, Αltec Τelecoms και ΑΝΤΑΚΟΜ ΑΕ/ ΟΤΕnet ΑΕ. Η Αltec Τelecoms έχει αναλάβει την τηλεπικοινωνιακή υποστήριξη των κεντρικών υπηρεσιών των υπουργείων, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ, κυρίως, τις υπηρεσίες υγείας και Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης. Με άλλα λόγια, η Αltec Τelecoms αναδείχθηκε κομβική υπηρεσία παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιών. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι στα τρία χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν από την υπογραφή της αρχικής σύμβασης ακόμη 300 φορείς του Δημοσίου υπέγραψαν ανάλογες συμβάσεις απευθείας με την Αltec Τelecoms για τηλεπικοινωνιακή υποστήριξη. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρονται: 

▅ Το υπουργείο Εσωτερικών, που διατηρεί και την εποπτεία του έργου. Το «Σύζευξις» καλύπτει την επικοινωνία 60 φορέων της κεντρικής και περιφερειακής διοίκησης, 958 φορέων της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης και 185 Κέντρων Εξυπηρέτησης Πολιτών (ΚΕΠ). Στο υπουργείο Υγείας το «Σύζευξις» «καλύπτει» 474 νοσοκομεία και κέντρα υγείας, στο υπουργείο Οικονομίας 29 διαχειριστικές αρχές του 3ου ΚΠΣ και στο υπουργείο Αμυνας 60 στρατολογικά γραφεία. 

▅ Το δίκτυο Τaxis, το οποίο συνδέθηκε εφέτος με το «Σύζευξις», αξιοποιώντας σημαντικές ηλεκτρονικές εφαρμογές που απαιτούν ασφαλή και γρήγορη ψηφιακή επικοινωνία, η οποία, εκτός των άλλων, αποτελεί και προϋπόθεση για τη λειτουργία όλων των ΔΟΥ, αλλά και γενικά για τη λειτουργία του συστήματος φορολογίας της χώρας. 

▅ Το Γενικό Λογιστήριο του Κράτους - ΓΛΚ (Γενική Γραμματεία Δημοσιονομικής Πολιτικής). Ολες οι υπηρεσίες δημοσιονομικού ελέγχου της χώρας καθώς και τα κεντρικά κτίρια του ΓΛΚ μετέχουν πλέον στο Εθνικό Δίκτυο αποτελώντας ένα «πανελλαδικό» ασφαλές Ιntranet για το ΓΛΚ.

▅ Το Πυροσβεστικό Σώμα. Τόσο τα 19 κεντρικά του κτίρια (διοικήσεις αρχηγείο κτλ.) όσο και άλλα 126 (πυροσβεστικοί σταθμοί κτλ.)- σύνολο 145 κτίρια- μετέχουν πλέον στο δίκτυο «Σύζευξις» για υπηρεσίες δεδομένων, φωνής και εικόνας. 

▅ Στο πλαίσιο επέκτασης του Εθνικού Δικτύου Δημόσιας Διοίκησης «Σύζευξις», το δίκτυο επεκτάθηκε πρόσφατα σε 762 νέους φορείς (120 κοινότητες, 601 ΚΕΠ και 41 διευθύνσεις Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσεων) μέσω της δράσης «Μίνι Σύζευξις». Το σύστημα αναμενόταν να τεθεί σε πλήρη λειτουργία ως το τέλος του έτους. 

▅ Είναι πλέον έτοιμο και λειτουργεί ένα νέο peering για το «Σύζευξις», που το ενώνει με το διατραπεζικό σύστημα «Δίας». Πρώτη εφαρμογή που άμεσα εξυπηρετείται από τη νέα σύνδεση είναι η ηλεκτρονική μισθοδοσία «Dias-Ρay» των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών προς τις τράπεζες. 

▅ Το Εργαστήριο Σεισμολογίας του Τμήματος Γεωλογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών χρησιμοποιεί πλέον το «Σύζευξις» για online πρόσβαση στα σεισμολογικά του όργανα. Το έργο, που αποσκοπεί στην αντισεισμική θωράκιση της χώρας, περιλαμβάνει και την τοποθέτηση και παρακολούθηση περίπου 40 σεισμογράφων και 40 επιταχυνσιογράφων για την αδιάκοπη μελέτη της σεισμικής δραστηριότητας. 



Οι οικιακοί συνδρομητές της είναι peanuts μπροστά σ'αυτά...

----------


## kanenas3

Εδώ χρειάζεται να τους κυνηγήσει το δημόσιο και να τους πάρει καμιά αποζημιώση 10-20εκατ. για τα προβλήματα αυτά και τη βουλιάξει μια και καλή. Να τραβάει τα μαλλιά του ο Αθανασούλης που έγινε ο πρώτος μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίας που τον έκλεισε το κράτος!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## MessengerOfGood

Για τον ΟΤΕ και την μονοπωλιακή του πρακτική διατηρείτε αμφιβολίες ακόμα;
Διαβάστε αυτό...
http://www.sofokleous10.gr/portal2/t...-200809225825/

----------


## no_logo

κουβέντα δεν λέει η «ρυθμιστική αρχή» για τα κανόνια των «εναλλακτικών» παρόχων.
Επιβεβαιώνει την πεποίθηση μου πως είναι «ρυθμιστική» μόνο για τον ΟΤΕ

Βουλγαράκιδες που παντελονιάζουν έχουν και οι «ανεξάρτητες» αρχές, σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ή καταργούνται ή «παραιτούνται»/εκδιώκονται από την κυβέρνηση

----------


## mpant

*Βουλιάζει το «Σύζευξις»
Υπό κατάρρευση τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά συστήματα χιλιάδων φορέων του Δημοσίου* 

Από μία κλωστή κρέμονται τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά συστήματα χιλιάδων φορέων του Δημοσίου, μετά την κατάρρευση της εταιρείας Αltec η οποία έχει αναλάβει την υποστήριξή τους, μέσω του δικτύου «Σύζευξις». 

Το «Σύζευξις» καλύπτει περίπου 2.000 φορείς του Δημοσίου, οι ανάγκες των οποίων δεν περιορίζονται σε απλές τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις αλλά επεκτείνονται και περιλαμβάνουν προηγμένες υπηρεσίες φωνής, δεδομένων και εικόνας. 

Σύμφωνα με το Βήμα, το σύστημα πλέον υπολειτουργεί και, όπως παραδέχονται οι αρμόδιοι, έχουν «πέσει» κυρίως οι τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες κεντρικών υπηρεσιών των υπουργείων, ακόμα και της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας. 

Ωστόσο, τον κίνδυνο του τηλεπικοινωνιακού «μπλακ άουτ» αντιμετωπίζουν νευραλγικοί φορείς του Δημοσίου, όπως είναι το Τaxis, η Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία ή ακόμη και το σύστημα αντιμετώπισης εκτάκτων αναγκών, γεγονός που έχει αναγκάσει την κυβέρνηση να αναζητεί άλλον πάροχο, με το αιτιολογικό ότι η σύμβαση με την Αltec Τelecoms λήγει στο τέλος του έτους. 

Η στήριξη, παρά ταύτα, του συστήματος από άλλη εταιρεία παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών προϋποθέτει τη διενέργεια νέου διαγωνισμού, μια διαδικασία η οποία για να ολοκληρωθεί χρειάζεται χρόνος. 

Το δίκτυο «Σύζευξις» άρχισε να καταρρέει από τις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου,(σημ: μάλλον Αυγούστου) όταν η Αltec Τelecoms αδυνατούσε να υλοποιήσει τις δεσμεύσεις της που απέρρεαν από τη σύμβαση. Ο λόγος είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ προχώρησε σε διακοπή των υπηρεσιών διασύνδεσης προς την Αltec Τelecoms μετά την πλήρη αδυναμία της να ανταποκριθεί στις οικονομικές απαιτήσεις του Οργανισμού. 

Το ληξιπρόθεσμο και απαιτητό χρέος της Αltec Τelecoms προς τον ΟΤΕ, σύμφωνα με σχετική ανακοίνωση του Οργανισμού, ξεπερνάει τα 19 εκατ. ευρώ, χωρίς να υπολογίζονται σε αυτό οι παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες κατά τους μήνες Ιανουάριο- Αύγουστο 2008. 



Newsroom ΔΟΛ  in.gr 23-09-2008

----------


## euri

> Το δίκτυο «Σύζευξις» άρχισε να καταρρέει από τις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου, όταν η Αltec Τelecoms αδυνατούσε να υλοποιήσει τις δεσμεύσεις της που απέρρεαν από τη σύμβαση.


Το άρθρο έχει γραφτεί από τους Παγιατάκη, Χορταρέα, Πατέρα και άλλα μέντιουμ;  :Thinking:

----------


## arj

> Το άρθρο έχει γραφτεί από τους Παγιατάκη, Χορταρέα, Πατέρα και άλλα μέντιουμ;


χαχα μάλλον εννοεί 25 Αυγούστου αλλά και πάλι τώρα το θυμήθηκαν αυτοί; Μετά από ένα μήνα;

----------


## gmmour

Ναι αλλά είναι πολύ πιασάρικος τίτλος, δεν συμφωνείτε;

Σίγουρα η τόση δημοσιότητα και μάλιστα με τέτοια φρασεολογία (μένει μετέωρος ο κρατικός μηχανισμός και οι υπηρεσίες εκτάκτου ανάγκης) πιέζει ακόμα περισσότερο στο να βρεθούν λύσεις ή να βαρέσει επισήμως κανόνι!

Βέβαια ούτε κουβέντα ότι υπάρχει και αναπληρωματικός ανάδοχος (και ότι θα πρέπει αν έχει μειωθεί το bandwidth του δικτύου κάτω από τα συμφωνηθέντα όρια, να καταγγείλει το δημόσιο τη σύμβαση και να την δώσει στον επιλαχόντα για να μην υπονομεύεται άλλο το Σύζευξις!)

----------


## emeliss

Το άρθρο δεν μας τα λέει καλά. Επειδή το υπ. υγείας στην Αθήνα είναι στο Σύζευξις με την Altec, αυτό σημαίνει πως τα 474 νοσοκομεία και κέντρα υγείας που είναι σε όλες τις *νησίδες* αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα; Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους φορείς.

Το άρθρο δεν μας τα λέει καθόλου καλά.

----------


## xmperop1

> κουβέντα δεν λέει η «ρυθμιστική αρχή» για τα κανόνια των «εναλλακτικών» παρόχων.
> Επιβεβαιώνει την πεποίθηση μου πως είναι «ρυθμιστική» μόνο για τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> Βουλγαράκιδες που παντελονιάζουν έχουν και οι «ανεξάρτητες» αρχές, σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ή καταργούνται ή «παραιτούνται»/εκδιώκονται από την κυβέρνηση


Αν διαβάσεις τον τίτλο τα λέει όλα.

"Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.: Θα σπάσουμε τον ΟΤΕ στα δύο αν..."
Οχι ότι είναι στοχευμένη..........

----------


## emeliss

> Για τον ΟΤΕ και την μονοπωλιακή του πρακτική διατηρείτε αμφιβολίες ακόμα;
> Διαβάστε αυτό...
> http://www.sofokleous10.gr/portal2/t...-200809225825/


Ναι, έχουμε αμφιβολίες.

Ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης λέει πως βάζει πρόστιμα στον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ πάει στα δικαστήρια και συνήθως κερδίζει. Μετά πάει η ΕΕΤΤ στο συμβούλιο της επικρατείας και το παιχνίδι συνεχίζεται. Επειδή λοιπόν η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει την ικανότητα να αιτιολογήσει τα πρόστιμα που βάζει, με νόμο υποχρεώνει την προκαταβολή του 20%. Χαράτσι με τον νόμο δηλαδή.

Λέει πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν αλλάζει την μονοπωλιακή συμπεριφορά του. Τα νούμερα όμως άλλα λένε, γι'αυτό χάνει τις δίκες.΄

Όσο για αυτά που είπε για την κινητή, μόνο ένα παιδί (μέχρι 10 ετών) μπορεί να τα πιστέψει.

----------


## papail

> Για τον ΟΤΕ και την μονοπωλιακή του πρακτική διατηρείτε αμφιβολίες ακόμα;
> Διαβάστε αυτό...
> http://www.sofokleous10.gr/portal2/t...-200809225825/


Και ποιος σου είπε ότι ο Αλεξανδρίδης έχει το Αλάθητο του Πάπα;

Γιατί ότι λέει πρέπει να το καταπίνουμε αμάσητο;
Να κάτσουμε να συζητήσουμε τα λεγόμενά του , *ναι* !!!!! να το κάνουμε. :Thinking: 

Αλλά να τα δεχτούμε έτσι απλά ............*ΟΧΙ*. :No no:

----------


## emeliss

> Να κάτσουμε να συζητήσουμε τα λεγόμενά του , *ναι* !!!!! να το κάνουμε.


Αλλά όχι εδώ, γιατί θα είμαστε  :Offtopic: 

συγνώμη για πριν, πέφτω εύκολα σε τρύπες...

----------


## kanenas3

> Ναι, έχουμε αμφιβολίες.
> 
> Ο κ. Αλεξανδρίδης λέει πως βάζει πρόστιμα στον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ πάει στα δικαστήρια και συνήθως κερδίζει. Μετά πάει η ΕΕΤΤ στο συμβούλιο της επικρατείας και το παιχνίδι συνεχίζεται. Επειδή λοιπόν η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει την ικανότητα να αιτιολογήσει τα πρόστιμα που βάζει, με νόμο υποχρεώνει την προκαταβολή του 20%. Χαράτσι με τον νόμο δηλαδή.
> 
> Λέει πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν αλλάζει την μονοπωλιακή συμπεριφορά του. Τα νούμερα όμως άλλα λένε, γι'αυτό χάνει τις δίκες.΄
> 
> Όσο για αυτά που είπε για την κινητή, μόνο ένα παιδί (μέχρι 10 ετών) μπορεί να τα πιστέψει.


Ε μη λέμε και ότι να 'ναι! Σου είχα δείξει τις ανακοινώσεις για τα πρόστιμα και ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κερδίσει και τόσα δικαστήρια. Ένα δυο κέρδισε και στο ένα έδωσε τα μισά, τα άλλα εκκρεμούν.

Ωστόσο βγαίνει και ένα συμπέρασμα από αυτό. Για τον ΟΤΕ είναι φυσιολογικό να αρνείται να πληρώσει και να προσφεύγει στα δικαστήρια, το οποίο είναι και νόμιμο δικαίωμα του (αρκεί να μην το παραχέσει) ενώ οι άλλοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώνουν στον ΟΤΕ όποτε αυτός το απαιτεί χωρίς να του αναγνωρίζεται το νόμιμο δικαίωμα να προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη.

Αυτό εννοείς ότι ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί σωστά και σύμφωνα με τους νόμους;;;  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Ωστόσο βγαίνει και ένα συμπέρασμα από αυτό. Για τον ΟΤΕ είναι φυσιολογικό να αρνείται να πληρώσει και να προσφεύγει στα δικαστήρια, το οποίο είναι και νόμιμο δικαίωμα του (αρκεί να μην το παραχέσει) ενώ οι άλλοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώνουν στον ΟΤΕ όποτε αυτός το απαιτεί χωρίς να του αναγνωρίζεται το νόμιμο δικαίωμα να προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη.
> 
> Αυτό εννοείς ότι ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί σωστά και σύμφωνα με τους νόμους;;;


Συγκρίνεις την βούρτσα με την .....

Στην μία περίπτωση μιλάμε για λογιστήρια και νούμερα σε τιμολογια που έχουν περάσει ήδη μια δυο φορές από δικαστήρια και στην άλλη για ένα πρόστιμο που έχει το δικαίωμα να το αντικρούσει στο δικαστήριο.

Επίσης σε *κανένα* δικαστήριο δεν έμεινε το ποσό που είχε βάλει ο αυτοκράτορας, εεεε συγνώμη, η ΕΕΤΤ ήθελα να πω.

----------


## maik

> Και ποιος σου είπε ότι ο Αλεξανδρίδης έχει το Αλάθητο του Πάπα;
> 
> Γιατί ότι λέει πρέπει να το καταπίνουμε αμάσητο;
> Να κάτσουμε να συζητήσουμε τα λεγόμενά του , *ναι* !!!!! να το κάνουμε.
> 
> Αλλά να τα δεχτούμε έτσι απλά ............*ΟΧΙ*.


Μερικοι εδω μεσα τον εχουν αγιοποιησει. 

Ασε που λεει χοντρες ανακριβειες (ετσι για να το πω κομψα).

Δυο ερωτησεις λοιπον για τους "πιστους".

1. Ποια ειναι η θετικη διεθνης εμπειρια του λειτουργικου διαχορισμου (που με τοσο παθος διατυμπανιζε) πλην της Βρετανιας;

2. Σε ποια περιπτωση ο ΟΤΕ ειχε επιδοτησεις της ΕΕ ωστε να μεγαλωσει την υποδομη του;

----------


## defender

> Πάντως τα ίδια, χωρίς το υφάκι, έγραψαν σήμερα κι εδώ. Όποιος θέλει τους πιστεύει, αλλά είδαμε ότι και σε 'έγκυρες' εφημερίδες να γράφονταν πάλι δεν αποκλείεται να είναι κοτσάνες.


Τα περισσότερα άρθρα που γράφονται στον πολιτικό τύπο σχετικά με το χώρο μας είναι :
1) κοτσάνες από άσχετους δημοσιογράφους
2) αντιγραφή δελτίων τύπου των παρόχων
3) «πληρωμένα» άρθρα, εφόσον ΚΑΜΜΙΑ (μεγάλη) εφημερίδα δεν πληρώνει τον ΟΤΕ, και συνήθως δε χρησιμοποιούν μόνον ένα πάροχο.

Μάλιστα, επειδή έχω περευρεθεί σε ραντεβού με media (κανάλια, ραδ.σταθμοί κλπ, όχι μόνον εφημερίδες), σάς ενημερώνω πως οι εκπρόσωποί τους ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝ να μην πληρώνουν τίποτα για τηλεφωνία και Ίντερνετ (μισθωμένα εννοώ, έτσι?) και ζητούν συμψηφισμούς μέσω διαφημίσεων.
Εάν τους πεις πως δε σε ενδιαφέρει να διαφημιστείς σ'αυτούς, σου προτείνουν «ευνοικά» άρθρα για την εταιρεία σου.
Έχω πολλά ράμματα για τη γούνα τους, μήπως πρέπει να τα γράψω σε βιβλίο..??? :Thinking: 

Μην περιμένετε αληθινή ενημέρωση από τα media για κανένα θέμα, αναζητήστε μόνοι σας τη γνώση μέσα από το web, συζητώντας με γνώστες, διαβάζοντας «ψαγμένα» έντυπα κλπ
Οι περισσότεροι νέοι δημοσιογράφοι ονειρεύονται καριέρα στο STAR και στο ΑLTER, να πηγαινοέρχονται Μύκονο και να ζουμάρουν κώλους. 
Οι λίγοι σοβαροί ασχολούνται με τα πολιτικά, μήπως νομίζετε πως ήξερε κανείς τους τι θα γινόταν με την ALTEC ή τη LANNET ??  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Πάντως γίνεται της κακομοίρας στον τύπο. Κανονικός πόλεμος. Γιατί;;;  :What..?:

----------


## konenas

> Πάντως γίνεται της κακομοίρας στον τύπο. Κανονικός πόλεμος. Γιατί;;;


α) δεν υπάρχει Βουλγαράκης.
β) βαρεθήκαμε τον Πολύδωρα.
και ο πρωθυπουργός δεν κάνει ανασχηματισμό.

----------


## xmperop1

> α) δεν υπάρχει Βουλγαράκης.
> β) βαρεθήκαμε τον Πολύδωρα.
> και ο πρωθυπουργός δεν κάνει ανασχηματισμό.


Μπά στις κούνιες με τα παιδιά είναι. :Razz:

----------


## defender

> *Βουλιάζει το «Σύζευξις»
> Υπό κατάρρευση τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά συστήματα χιλιάδων φορέων του Δημοσίου* 
> 
> Από μία κλωστή κρέμονται τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά συστήματα χιλιάδων φορέων του Δημοσίου, μετά την κατάρρευση της εταιρείας Αltec η οποία έχει αναλάβει την υποστήριξή τους, μέσω του δικτύου «Σύζευξις». 
> 
> Το «Σύζευξις» καλύπτει περίπου 2.000 φορείς του Δημοσίου, οι ανάγκες των οποίων δεν περιορίζονται σε απλές τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις αλλά επεκτείνονται και περιλαμβάνουν προηγμένες υπηρεσίες φωνής, δεδομένων και εικόνας. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το Βήμα, το σύστημα πλέον υπολειτουργεί και, όπως παραδέχονται οι αρμόδιοι, έχουν «πέσει» κυρίως οι τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες κεντρικών υπηρεσιών των υπουργείων, ακόμα και της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας. 
> 
> ...


Την ερώτηση: τι θα γίνει με το «ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ» την είχα κάνει κάπου στις πρώτες σελίδες αυτού του thread αλλά κανείς από τους «φωστήρες»  εδώ μέσα δε μπόρεσε ν'απαντήσει.

Φίλε μου, δεν έχω καμμιά πρόθεση να γυρίσω τη κουβέντα στην πολιτική, δεν το έχω κάνει μέχρι σήμερα και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει η πολιτική, αλλά σ'αυτό το θέμα δε γίνεται αλλιώς.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, αυτό, και άλλα τέτοια θαύματα «πληρώνει» ακόμα το ΠΑΣΟΚ, γι αυτό και δε μπορεί να κερδίσει το μπούλη που κυβερνάει σήμερα.
Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες ρεμούλες που έκανε το ΠΑΣΟΚ όταν κυβερνούσε, από τα άχρηστα SIEMENS τηλ.κέντρα που έβαλαν στο ΝΥΜΑ κατά την περίοδο της Ολυμπιάδας 2004 (ΟΤΕ 3Ης Σεπτεμβρίου) που ενώ στοίχισαν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ στο λαό, δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ΠΟΤΕ , μέχρι και η ανάθεση του «ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ» σε παρόχους με ανύπαρκτο ιδιωτικό δίκτυο , όπως η ΑΛΤΕΚ, αρκεί να ήταν «δικοί τους»...
Κάποιοι άνθρωποι από τα δυό μεγάλα  κόμματα ευθύνονται για πολλά δεινά του λαού. Αλλά τι να πεις, ακόμα και η 17Ν λάθος άτομα καθάριζε τόσα χρόνια....  :Sorry:

----------


## zeta

> Αν διαβάσεις τον τίτλο τα λέει όλα.
> 
> "Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.: Θα σπάσουμε τον ΟΤΕ στα δύο αν..."
> Οχι ότι είναι στοχευμένη..........


Είναι πολύ προκλητικός.
και λέει και ένα σωρό ανακρίβειες.
Πραγματικά πλέον δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει "ανεξάρτητη" αρχή.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> α) δεν υπάρχει Βουλγαράκης.
> β) βαρεθήκαμε τον Πολύδωρα.
> και ο πρωθυπουργός δεν κάνει ανασχηματισμό.


Αμα δεν εχεις παγκο τι να κανεις :ROFL:  
μετα την μονη που σερνει το καραβι της κυβερνησης ν ανασχηματισει τον Ηorsehut ?

----------


## baskon

Off Topic


		...
	

Κανενα νεοτερο για τα κυκλωματα τις Αλτεκ υπαρχει?Πηρε το δανειο η μητρική?Γιατι δεν εβγαλε ανακοινωση?
Μια σελιδα μυνηματα και ολα αναφερονται σε Βουλγαρακη,Οτε ,Πολυδωρα,Αλεξανδριδη κλπ

----------


## manoulamou

Οσο δεν υπαρχει καμια επισημη ανακοινωση απο την Altec Telecoms
ουτε καν δελτιου τυπου, περαν του αναγκαστικου λογω Χ.Α.
 ενω οργιαζουν φημες και παπαγαλακια,
τοσο θα γραφονται οφφτοπικ μηνυματα ξεκινωντας απο ΟΤΕ
και καταληγοντας στον  Αλογοσκουφη ...  :Redface:

----------


## tedd

Eιναι απιστευτοι αυτοί στην Αλτεκ., εχω jetpack το οποιο επειδη ειχε "λήξει" καi ειχε μπει σε αοριστου και πλήρωνα 20€ στις 28 Ιουλιου αγοράζω νεο jetpack και στέλνεται η αιτηση απο το κατάστημα της microland απο όπου το ειχα αγοράσει. 
Εν τω μεταξύ το Αυγουστο λαμβανω λογαριασμο για της υπηρεσιές του Αυγουστου τον οποίο πληρώνω κανονικά με το σκεπτικο οτι επειδη έκανα την αιτηση αργα δεν προλαβαν να ενημερώσουν το σύστημα μας και απο το Σεπτεβρη θα ξεκινούσε να μέτρα το νεο jetpack χωρις κάποιιο προβλημα αφού ειχα ηδη ίδιο πακέτο και δεν χρειαζόταν κάποια ένεργεια απο τον ΟΤΕ.
Ο Σεπτέμβρης ήρθε και ηρθε και νέος λογαριασμός  :Very angry: , οπου θα έπρεπε να έχει ξεκινήσει το νέο πακέτο, συνεπώς την αιτηση που ειχε σταλει δεν την  έδωσαν καμμια σημασία, αλλά τα χρήματα τα πήραν :One thumb up: .
Αρα τι κάνω; θα ζητήσω να μου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα που πλήρωσα για το πακετο και πληρωνω τον λογαριασμο και τους στελνω και μια αιτηση διακοπής αφού σε κανα 2-3 εβδομαδες συνδέομαι στην φορθνετ και τους στέλνω να πάνε να .... να ησυχάσω από αυτους που κάνεις τους δεν ξέρει τι τους γίνεται από το πιο χαμηλόβαθμο έως τον πιο υψηλόβαθμο και μετά πώς να μην έρθει σε αυτό το χάλι η εταιρεία τους.

----------


## gogos888

> Eιναι απιστευτοι αυτοί στην Αλτεκ., εχω jetpack το οποιο επειδη ειχε "λήξει" καi ειχε μπει σε αοριστου και πλήρωνα 20€ στις 28 Ιουλιου αγοράζω νεο jetpack και στέλνεται η αιτηση απο το κατάστημα της microland απο όπου το ειχα αγοράσει. 
> Εν τω μεταξύ το Αυγουστο λαμβανω λογαριασμο για της υπηρεσιές του Αυγουστου τον οποίο πληρώνω κανονικά με το σκεπτικο οτι επειδη έκανα την αιτηση αργα δεν προλαβαν να ενημερώσουν το σύστημα μας και απο το Σεπτεβρη θα ξεκινούσε να μέτρα το νεο jetpack χωρις κάποιιο προβλημα αφού ειχα ηδη ίδιο πακέτο και δεν χρειαζόταν κάποια ένεργεια απο τον ΟΤΕ.
> Ο Σεπτέμβρης ήρθε και ηρθε και νέος λογαριασμός , οπου θα έπρεπε να έχει ξεκινήσει το νέο πακέτο, συνεπώς την αιτηση που ειχε σταλει δεν την  έδωσαν καμμια σημασία, αλλά τα χρήματα τα πήραν.
> Αρα τι κάνω; θα ζητήσω να μου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα που πλήρωσα για το πακετο και πληρωνω τον λογαριασμο και τους στελνω και μια αιτηση διακοπής αφού σε κανα 2-3 εβδομαδες συνδέομαι στην φορθνετ και τους στέλνω να πάνε να .... να ησυχάσω από αυτους που κάνεις τους δεν ξέρει τι τους γίνεται από το πιο χαμηλόβαθμο έως τον πιο υψηλόβαθμο και μετά πώς να μην έρθει σε αυτό το χάλι η εταιρεία τους.


1. Μην πληρώνεις τίποτε στην telecoms.
2. Ζήτησε απο microland επιστροφή χρημάτων γιατί σου πούλησαν προϊόν ενώ γνώριζαν ότι από τις αρχές Αυγούστου ο ΟΤΕ είχε σταματίσει να εξυπηρετεί νέες αιτήσεις. Ούτε καν βλάβες κοιτούσε σε ήδη ενεργοποιημένες γραμμές.
3. Αν σου το αρνηθούν απειλησέ τους με καταγγελία.

----------


## sexrazat

> Αν διαβάσεις τον τίτλο τα λέει όλα.
> 
> "Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.: Θα σπάσουμε τον ΟΤΕ στα δύο αν..."
> Οχι ότι είναι στοχευμένη..........


Διάβασα σε Κυριακάτικη εφημερίδα (δεν θυμάμαι πια) άρθρο για τις διαμάχες στην ΕΕ και την πρόταση για μια Ευρωπαϊκή Ρυθμιστική Αρχή που κατέληγε ότι έχει επέλθει συμβιβασμός μεταξύ Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και των υπολοίπων εμπλεκομένων (Rending κλπ) που έχει βάλει ουσιαστικά στο ψυγείο το λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό λόγω των μεγάλων αντιδράσεων και τον προτείνει μόνο σαν έσχατη λύση αν αποτύχουν όλες οι υπόλοιπες.

Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς το άρθρο αλλά 99% αυτή ήταν η ουσία του. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να το βρει νομίζω θα έχει ενδιαφέρον

----------


## zntoup

Από φίλο μαθαίνω πως το «ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ», μέχρι την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε δεν είχε χάσει ούτε το 20% της ταχύτητας του.  :Whistle: 

Χτες και σήμερά όμως έπεσε στο 50%.  :Twisted Evil: 

Τι να πούμε και εμείς που εδώ και ένα μήνα έχουμε χάσει το 98%.  :Sad: 

Που να τολμήσουνε να κόψουνε ταχύτητα από το Κράτος!  :Mad:

----------


## manoulamou

Παλι αρχισαν οι φημολογιες: μηπως εχει ηδη τελειωσει το θεμα
πολυ περισσοτερο με το "Συζευξις";;;
Απλα εχει μεινει η επισημη αναγγελια του κλεισιματος της Telecoms;
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## citizen78

κοντα ένα μηνα τώρα...

Δευτερα :  αναζήτηση κεφαλαίων , επενδυτή κλπ
Τριτη : κατ' αρχήν "συμφωνία" με τραπεζες - επενδυτες κλπ , αυριο εξελίξεις
Τετάρτη : "βρέθηκε" λυση , απο Παρασκευή ολα θα ξαναδουλεψουν
Πέμπτη : ε είπαμε "απο Παρασκευή"
Παρασκευή : οπ, εδω είμαστε ... ελα.... ελα... ελα.... ελααααα.... (6 μμ : ) φτου, δοκάρι ρε γαμωτο !!!!!
Σαββατοκυριακο : ε μην ειστε υπερβολικοι , τι να κανουν Κυριακατικα

το εργο συνεχιζει τη προβολή και την επομενη εβδομάδα ...

----------


## Producer

Σαββατοκύριακο: Αμολήστε τα παπαγαλάκια στις εφημερίδες μήπως πιάσουμε κανένα γλάρο τη Δευτέρα στο Χ.Α....

----------


## frank

Off Topic


*Αλτεκ ντιρι νιουΖ* !
 :Cool: 

# manoulamou
ενα καραβι παλιο, σαπιοκαραβο
*...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F99CXqXkYw
(ασχετον- μου τη σπαει ο τυπ$ς...)
	


........Auto merged post: frank πρόσθεσε 55 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ο παπαγαλος  :Parrot: θα λέει τους ξεφύγαμε κ εμείς θα ψάχνουμε γιαλες! στερειές :Spam:  :Onfire:

----------


## yianniscan

Ένα απ' τ' αναπάντητα ερωτήματα της παρούσας διακοπής των κυκλωμάτων διασύνδεσης της Altec καθώς και των προβλημάτων που παρουσιάστηκαν στο Σύζευξις, είναι γιατί αποφάσισε ο ΟΤΕ να διακόψει τα εν λόγω κυκλώματα αυτήν ακριβώς την χρονική στιγμή;

Μια πιθανή απάντηση εμπεριέχεται στο σημερινό σχόλιο του WT:

• Πολύ ξαφνικά μας προέκυψε το πρόβλημα με το Σύζευξις.
• Μήπως έχει σχέση με το ότι ο διαγωνισμός για την ανανέωση ή μη του υπάρχοντος παρόχου πρέπει να ξεκινήσει σύντομα;
• Γιατί αλλιώς δε βγάζει και πολύ νόημα…

----------


## MNP-10

Θα χει πλακα...  :ROFL:

----------


## XavierGr

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους. Αυτό το νήμα είναι πλέον το πιο πολυσυζητημένο σε αυτό το forum/board (Ειδήσεις).  :Worthy: 

Παρόλο πάντως που με τον ΟΤΕ έχω χειρότερη σύνδεση από την Άλτεκ (λίγο χειρότερα pings, μεγαλύτερος χρόνος στο authentication, 1 βαθμό χειρότερο SNR και 1-2mbit χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα κατά μέσο όρο - άρε αξιόπιστε ΟΤΕ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) η κίνηση του να φύγω ήταν σωστή.

Τέτοια κοροϊδία δεν την περίμενα, αλλά προφανώς η εταιρεία είναι σε κατάσταση πανικού εδώ και μέρες. Κλασσική τακτική "σιγά μην σκεφτούμε τον πελάτη (αλλά θα μου πεις και να το σκεφτούν, αφού δεν έχουν να πλερώσουν...). 

Όποιοι έλεγαν να φύγουμε νωρίς είχαν δίκιο, προσωπικά άντεξα 2 βδομάδες, απορώ πως αντέχουν κάποιοι ένα μήνα (βέβαια ειπώθηκε ότι πάρα πολλά άτομα έχουν προπληρώσει ή είναι τζάμπα). Νομίζω πλέον πως η κατάσταση είναι ξεκάθαρη και μη αναστρέψιμη, αμφιβάλω αν υπάρχει κανείς να πιστεύει το αντίθετο (βέβαια από την άλλη ποτέ μη λες ποτέ, τα πάντα μπορεί να συμβούν στο Ελλάντα).

Όσο κράτησε το όνειρο καλά ήταν, τώρα πλέον βρίσκομαι στην πικρή πραγματικότητα του ΟΤΕ. Την πραγματικότητα πληρώνω περισσότερα έχω λιγότερα (και ναι αναφέρομαι σε προσωπικές εμπειρίες, μην πέσετε πάλι να με φάτε επειδή σας έθιξα τον ΟΤΕ).

Καλή τύχη στους εργαζόμενους και σε αυτούς που έχουν προπληρώσει και ψάχνουν το δίκιο τους.

Υ.Γ: Εννοείτε ότι προσπαθώ να φύγω και να πάω όπως όπως για Forthnet, αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να αλλάξω το όνομα της γραμμής.  :Sad:

----------


## konenas

> Θα χει πλακα...


Λες να ήταν για το σύζευξις η όλη ιστορία;  :Embarassed: 

Α, ρε Αθανασούλη! Ανεμομαζέματα, ανεμοσκορπίσματα.

----------


## gkandir

> *Ομαλά λειτουργεί το Σύζευξις*
> 
> Ομαλά λειτουργεί το Σύζευξις όπως ανακοινώνει η Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας ΑΕ, με αφορμή την ανησυχία που έχει δημιουργηθεί σχετικά με την Altec Σχετικά άρθρα Telecoms.
> 
> Στην ανακοίνωσή της η ΚτΠ ΑΕ διευκρινίζει ότι στο Σύζευξις έχουν διασυνδεθεί 3.196 φορείς της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης των οποίων τη δικτυακή λειτουργία έχουν αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ Σχετικά άρθρα με σύνολο φορέων 2.943 και ποσοστό 92,8% επί του συνόλου, η Forthnet Σχετικά άρθρα με 178 φορείς και ποσοστό 5,57% επί του συνόλου και η Altec Telecoms αντιστοιχεί μόλις σε 75 φορείς με ποσοστό 2,35% επί του συνολικού έργου.
> 
> Ειδικά για τη σύμβαση με την Altec η ανακοίνωση διευκρινίζει ότι οι υπηρεσίες δεδομένων και εικόνας λειτουργούν εντός του επιπέδου και ποιότητας παροχής υπηρεσιών που προβλέπει η σχετική σύμβαση. Όσον αφορά την υπηρεσία εξωτερικής τηλεφωνίας έχουν παρατηρηθεί συγκεκριμένες δυσλειτουργίες που αφορούν μικρό μέρος των φορέων που εξυπηρετεί η εν λόγω Εταιρεία.
> 
> H ΚτΠ Α.Ε έχει ήδη δρομολογήσει όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για την άμεση επίλυση του συνόλου των δυσλειτουργιών που έχουν παρατηρηθεί στην υπηρεσία εξωτερικής τηλεφωνίας του δικτύου ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχει σχεδιάσει μια πλήρη τεχνική εναλλακτική λύση και είναι σε θέση να την εφαρμόσει άμεσα σε περίπτωση που οι δυσλειτουργίες συνεχιστούν ή και επιδεινωθούν, καταλήγει η ανακοίνωση.


Από τη Ναυτεμπορική.



Όλη η φασαρία γίνεται για το 2,35%;  :Thinking:

----------


## citizen78

Από τη κεντρικη σελιδα της altec (www.altec.gr) εχει εξαφανιστει κάθε αναφορά στη telecoms. 
Ουτε καν καποιο link προς τη σελίδα της altec telecoms. 
Προφανώς εχουν εγκαταλειψει οι ιδιοι το πλοίο ....

----------


## D_J_V

Ναι γιατί το 2,35 της Altec αντιστοιχεί ΚΥΡΙΩΣ στην Αττική που είναι πολλά Υπουργεία, Κεντρικές Υπηρεσίες κ.α. νευραλγικής σημασίας!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gkandir

> Ναι γιατί το 2,35 της Altec αντιστοιχεί ΚΥΡΙΩΣ στην Αττική που είναι πολλά Υπουργεία, Κεντρικές Υπηρεσίες κ.α. νευραλγικής σημασίας!!!!!!!!!!!!


Φαντάζομαι πως, με βάση τα όσα λέει η Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας ΑΕ, τα πράγματα δεν είναι σοβαρά. Ως συνήθως οι δημοσιογράφοι τα φούσκωσαν.
Να τονίσω ότι δεν έχω κάποια πληροφορία. Μόνο ότι διαβάζω.

----------


## jtsop

Σε όσους λήγουν οι συμβάσεις τους (στην τελεκομ) δεν τις ανανεώνουν, ανεξάρτητα θέσης.

----------


## coroneus

> Από τη κεντρικη σελιδα της altec (www.altec.gr) εχει εξαφανιστει κάθε αναφορά στη telecoms. 
> Ουτε καν καποιο link προς τη σελίδα της altec telecoms. 
> Προφανώς εχουν εγκαταλειψει οι ιδιοι το πλοίο ....


Επίσης εξαφανίστηκαν τα φοιτητικά πακέτα από το diodos.gsrt.gr ή ιδέα μου είναι...

----------


## zeta

άρα, η είδηση βγήκε από μόνη της, χωρίς ανακοίνωση.
Ωραία αντιμετώπιση προς τους πελάτες τους πάντως, τι να πω.

----------


## tedd

> άρα, η είδηση βγήκε από μόνη της, χωρίς ανακοίνωση.
> Ωραία αντιμετώπιση προς τους πελάτες τους πάντως, τι να πω.



Mμμ πολύ πιθανόν, σήμερα πήρα τηλεφωνο στο 13813 για "προβλήμα" με το λογαριασμό που πήρα οπού καλα-καλά δεν με αφησαν να τους εξηγήσω πιο ειναι το προβλημα και μου ζήτησαν ένα τηλέφωνο να επικοινώνησουν σε λιγό αυτοί μαζί μου, έκτοτε πέρασαν 10 ωρες και τίποτα.
Παλαιοτερα αμέσως να σε εξυπήρετήσουν, τώρα σαν να σου λένε παράτατο μην ασχολεισαι.

----------


## jimmy870

> Mμμ πολύ πιθανόν, σήμερα πήρα τηλεφωνο στο 13813 για "προβλήμα" με το λογαριασμό που πήρα οπού καλα-καλά δεν με αφησαν να τους εξηγήσω πιο ειναι το προβλημα και μου ζήτησαν ένα τηλέφωνο να επικοινώνησουν σε λιγό αυτοί μαζί μου, έκτοτε πέρασαν 10 ωρες και τίποτα.
> Παλαιοτερα αμέσως να σε εξυπήρετήσουν, τώρα σαν να σου λένε παράτατο μην ασχολεισαι.


Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να τους έκοψε απότομα το τηλ. για απλήρωτους λογαριασμούς.  :ROFL:

----------


## tedd

> Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να τους έκοψε απότομα το τηλ. για απλήρωτους λογαριασμούς.


Mην το γελάς καθόλου :Wink:  παιζει και αυτό επίσης, προηγουμενως ειχα κάνει αλλες 2 προσπαθειες να μιλήσω και μόλις συνδεόμουν με κάποιον της τεχν. υποστηριξης η γραμμη κοβόταν.

----------


## golity

> Mμμ πολύ πιθανόν, σήμερα πήρα τηλεφωνο στο 13813 για "προβλήμα" με το λογαριασμό που πήρα οπού καλα-καλά δεν με αφησαν να τους εξηγήσω πιο ειναι το προβλημα και μου ζήτησαν ένα τηλέφωνο να επικοινώνησουν σε λιγό αυτοί μαζί μου, έκτοτε πέρασαν 10 ωρες και τίποτα.
> Παλαιοτερα αμέσως να σε εξυπήρετήσουν, τώρα σαν να σου λένε παράτατο μην ασχολεισαι.


Εμένα με παίρνουν ακόμα (έχει περάσει μια βδομάδα και κάτι), για να μου πούνε τι θα κάνω με τον λογαριασμό που μου έστειλαν, μιας και εκείνο το διάστημα είχα μεταβεί σε άλλο πάροχο  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> [offtopic]*Αλτεκ ντιρι νιουΖ* !
> 
> 
> # manoulamou ενα καραβι παλιο, σαπιοκαραβο....
> Ο παπαγαλος θα λέει τους ξεφύγαμε κ εμείς θα ψάχνουμε γιαλες! στερειές


Καλυπτω ταυτοχρονα και τα δικα μου χαλια και 
τα (παπαγαλακια) της ALTEC TELECOMS :Razz: 
Επι πλεον σαν κερασακι στην τουρτα χτες βραδι ακριβως στις 20.00
μου χτυπησε το κουδουνι νεαρος σενιαρισμενος να μου προωθησει
τα προϊοντα του γειτονικου μαγαζιου της Microland που ανοιξε φετος!
Ξερετε αυτα που φεσωθηκαν οι υπαλληλοι για την φοβερη επενδυση... :Viking:

----------


## a66fm

> Από τη κεντρικη σελιδα της altec (www.altec.gr) εχει εξαφανιστει κάθε αναφορά στη telecoms. 
> Ουτε καν καποιο link προς τη σελίδα της altec telecoms. 
> Προφανώς εχουν εγκαταλειψει οι ιδιοι το πλοίο ....


αν μιλάς για το banner με το jetpack λογικό δεν ήταν να βγεί; πόσο παραπάνω ρόμπα να γίνουν πια ;;
στις υπόλοιπες σελίδες και ειδικά στην σελίδα με την δομή ακόμα μέσα είναι τώρα για πόσο αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία :Whistle: 
http://www.altec.gr/gr/altec.asp?aid=281



> Επίσης εξαφανίστηκαν τα φοιτητικά πακέτα από το diodos.gsrt.gr ή ιδέα μου είναι...


και που ήταν ποίος θα τα αγόραζε;;  :Whistle:

----------


## greatst

> Εμένα με παίρνουν ακόμα (έχει περάσει μια βδομάδα και κάτι), για να μου πούνε τι θα κάνω με τον λογαριασμό που μου έστειλαν, μιας και εκείνο το διάστημα είχα μεταβεί σε άλλο πάροχο


μια απ' τα ίδια...  :Whistle:

----------


## jimmy870

> Εμένα με παίρνουν ακόμα (έχει περάσει μια βδομάδα και κάτι), για να μου πούνε τι θα κάνω με τον λογαριασμό που μου έστειλαν, μιας και εκείνο το διάστημα είχα μεταβεί σε άλλο πάροχο


Και τι σου είπαν να κάνεις με τον λογαριασμό που σου έστειλαν;

----------


## greatst

> Και τι σου είπαν να κάνεις με τον λογαριασμό που σου έστειλαν;


θέλεις να σου πω εγώ τι μου είπαν εμένα? ότι θα μου τηλεφωνήσουν και ... περιμένω!

εσένα?

----------


## Zer0c00L

να ρωτησω κατι εχετε διαβασει τι γραφει εδω

----------


## jimmy870

> θέλεις να σου πω εγώ τι μου είπαν εμένα? ότι θα μου τηλεφωνήσουν και ... περιμένω!
> 
> εσένα?


Εμένα δεν μου έχουν πεί τίποτα. Ούτε τους έχω ενοχλήσει ούτε με έχουν ενοχλήσει.

----------


## dreamer25

Καμια ειδηση παλι πρεπει να χει προκυψει γιατι δεν ειναι δυνατον η αλτεκ αυτη τη στιγμη να χει ανοδο +24.49% ξεπερνωντας και τη μετοχη της μαικρολαντ...Μπορει σημερα να της δωθηκε το δανειο...

----------


## manoulamou

> να ρωτησω κατι εχετε διαβασει τι γραφει εδω


Και βεβαια  :Wink:  εχει πεσει καταιγισμος σχολιων μετα απ αυτο το μηνυμα:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2662

----------


## gkandir

> να ρωτησω κατι εχετε διαβασει τι γραφει εδω


Υπάρχει και η απάντηση από την ΚτΠ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλα κανω και δεν πιστευω ουτε μια εφημεριδα ουτε εναν ραδιοφωνικο/τηλεοπτικο σταθμο.

η τηλεοραση ειναι μονο για ταινιες με συνοδεια και το DVD και το NOVA
απο εφημεριδες παιρνω τις FREE καθημερινα και την κυριακη το ΠΡΩΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ που βαζει καλα DVD
το ραδιοφωνο το εχω μονο για μουσικη.

και μετα καποιοι εδω δημοσιευουν αρθρα απο εφημεριδες κτλ
σορρυ παιδια να τις χαιρεστε τετοιες αναξιοπιστες ειδησεις.

επισης ξερετε οσοι ειστε πελατες αυτων που βαρεσαν κανονι τα λεφτα σας πανε....  (γιατι ξερετε οταν κυρηξει μια εταιρεια πτωχευση πανε τα χρηματα σας οπως και τα χρηματα των εργαζομενων)

ετσι συνεχιστε να δινετε λεφτα στους ******* να τους κανετε πλουσιοτερους και να γινετε φτωχοτεροι και αν δειτε υπηρεσιες να με φτυσετε βλεπω ποσο ομορφα Triple Play και Double Play εχετε.

εγω παντως προτιμω τον οτε και το (Conn-x 8192/384) και ας ειναι ακριβοτερο απο οτι λετε της ταπεινης xDSL παρα τα μεγαλεια των εναλλακτικων που κοντεψαν να με στειλουν στο τρελλαδικο η να με κανουν δολοφονο κατα συρροη.
οποτε ολα τα αλλα σας τα αφηνω για σας (εδω θα ειμαι οταν φωναζετε που δεν θα επαρκει το Bandwidth να καλυψει τις υπηρεσιες που θελετε)

σορρυ αν ειμαι λιγο..... αλλα με οσα βλεπω και θα βλεπω απο ατομα να επευφημουνε αυτες τις εταιρειες ***** δεν μπορω να ειμαι ηρεμος.

κανονι εχουν και αλλοι να βαρεσουν μην το ξεχνατε αυτο 3 εναλλακτικοι θα μεινουν οι υπολοιποι η θα συγχωνευτουν η θα κλεισουν (εδω προφητης)

----------


## valsam

Εβαλε κανεις το πακετο της forthnet με 30 ευρω για 6 μηνες ?
Και αν ναι, μηπως το βαλατε μεσω ΟΤΕ ?
Γιατι εδω που μενω δεν εχει ιδιοκτητο, και αν καταλαβα σωστα ειναι μεσω ΟΤΕ 4Mbps ?
Επισης ποσο καιρο κανει να ενεργοποιηθει ?

----------


## vaggelis

Υπεγράφη η συμφωνία της Altec με τις τράπεζες 

25/09/2008
16:46 	

Έπεσαν, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, οι τελικές υπογραφές μεταξύ της Altec και των βασικών πιστωτριών τραπεζών (Εθνική, Πειραιώς και Eurobank). 

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες και όπως έχει ήδη αναφέρει το Capital.gr το σχέδιο προβλέπει: 

* χρηματοδότηση με περίπου 18 εκατ. ευρώ με προσωπική εγγύηση του κ. Θ. Αθανασούλη, 

* αναστολή καταβολής όλων των οφειλομένων μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου 2009 στις τράπεζες και 

* την κατάρτιση μελέτης από σύμβουλο κοινής αποδοχής για τις επιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν στην Altec από την εικόνα της θυγατρικής της, Altec Telecoms. 

Οι εξελίξεις αυτές ερμηνεύουν σε ένα βαθμό και την κίνηση του τίτλου της Altec στη σημερινή συνεδρίαση του Χ.Α., καθώς η μετοχή βρέθηκε να ενισχύεται εώς και 28,57%, πριν ολοκληρώσει τελικά στα 0,62 ευρώ με άνοδο 26,53% και όγκο άνω των 1.870.000 τεμαχίων.25/09/2008
16:46 	
Εκτύπωση Είδησης ... 	Εξαγωγή σε μορφή Text ...
Έπεσαν, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, οι τελικές υπογραφές μεταξύ της Altec και των βασικών πιστωτριών τραπεζών (Εθνική, Πειραιώς και Eurobank). 

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες και όπως έχει ήδη αναφέρει το Capital.gr το σχέδιο προβλέπει: 

* χρηματοδότηση με περίπου 18 εκατ. ευρώ με προσωπική εγγύηση του κ. Θ. Αθανασούλη, 

* αναστολή καταβολής όλων των οφειλομένων μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου 2009 στις τράπεζες και 

* την κατάρτιση μελέτης από σύμβουλο κοινής αποδοχής για τις επιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν στην Altec από την εικόνα της θυγατρικής της, Altec Telecoms. 

Οι εξελίξεις αυτές ερμηνεύουν σε ένα βαθμό και την κίνηση του τίτλου της Altec στη σημερινή συνεδρίαση του Χ.Α., καθώς η μετοχή βρέθηκε να ενισχύεται εώς και 28,57%, πριν ολοκληρώσει τελικά στα 0,62 ευρώ με άνοδο 26,53% και όγκο άνω των 1.870.000 τεμαχίων.

πηγή http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=583214


Για να δούμε, τώρα θα αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## MANTHES

> Υπεγράφη η συμφωνία της Altec με τις τράπεζες 
> 
> 25/09/2008
> 16:46 	
> 
> * την κατάρτιση μελέτης από σύμβουλο κοινής αποδοχής για τις επιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν στην Altec από την εικόνα της θυγατρικής της, Altec Telecoms. 
> 
> πηγή http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=583214


Αυτο το κομματι σημαινει πως θα δουν αν η ολη ιστορια με την telecoms εχει κανει ζημια στην μητρικη εταιρια. Δεν λεει πουθενα οτι θα κανουν κατι για να την σωσουν.
Ουσιαστικα θα δουν τι ζημια εχει υποστει η μητρικη απο αυτη την ιστορια και ή θα την πουλησουν ή θα την πτωχευσουν.

----------


## emeliss

> Για να δούμε, τώρα θα αλλάξει κάτι;


Αν δεν πληρώσει, όχι.

----------


## manoulamou

"*Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες*" παλι ρε γμτ τι θα γινει: κανενα Δελτιο Τυπου, καμια επισημη ανακοινωση;
Για να ξερουμε εαν θα χασει το φτωχικο του ή οχι ο κ. Αθανασουλης... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baskon

οποτε αν υπογραφτηκε το δανειο , αυριο ή το αργοτερο τη δευτερα αν δεν εχει εξοφληθει το χρεος στον Οτε είναι ξεκαθαρισμενη η τυχη της Τελεκομς.
Χρεωκοπια ή πωληση (ποιος θα τη παρει ομως?Κανεις)

----------


## kanenas3

> οποτε αν υπογραφτηκε το δανειο , αυριο ή το αργοτερο τη δευτερα αν δεν εχει εξοφληθει το χρεος στον Οτε είναι ξεκαθαρισμενη η τυχη της Τελεκομς.
> Χρεωκοπια ή πωληση (ποιος θα τη παρει ομως?Κανεις)


Ποιος σου είπε ότι θα πληρώσουν το χρέος της Telecoms με αυτά τα χρήματα;; Στην μητρική θα πάνε γιατί και αυτή δεν πάει καλύτερα.

----------


## baskon

Δεν ειπα οτι θα πληρωσει.
Ειπα οτι ξεκαθαριζει το τοπιο και ότι απο εκει και περα δεν εχει κανεις να περιμενει κατι...
Πριν 3-4 μερες σε δημοσιευμα της euro2day ειχε αναφερθει οτι τα 9 εκ.θα τα παιρνε δανειο η Τελεκομς και τα αλλα 9 η Αλτεκ.
Τωρα ο καθενας οτι θελει λεει βεβαια αλλα εαν δεν επανελθει η Αλτεκ τη Δευτερα τότε το πραμα ειναι τελειωμενο
Σχεδον σιγουρο ειναι ότι τα χρηματα  προοριζονται για την μητρικη μονο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν ειπα οτι θα πληρωσει.
> Ειπα οτι ξεκαθαριζει το τοπιο και ότι απο εκει και περα δεν εχει κανεις να περιμενει κατι...
> Πριν 3-4 μερες σε δημοσιευμα της euro2day ειχε αναφερθει οτι τα 9 εκ.θα τα παιρνε δανειο η Τελεκομς και τα αλλα 9 η Αλτεκ.
> Τωρα ο καθενας οτι θελει λεει βεβαια αλλα εαν δεν επανελθει η Αλτεκ τη Δευτερα τότε το πραμα ειναι τελειωμενο και το πιο πιθανο ειναι τα χρηματα να προοριζονται για την μητρικη μονο.


Έχεις link;

----------


## baskon

Φυσικα και εχω και εχει ξαναδημοσιευτει στη σελιδα 171 του τοπικ.Οριστε:
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...7/Article.aspx
Οπως βλεπεις αναφερει οτι : Οι τρεις τελευταίες θα χορηγήσουν και το δάνειο των 10 εκατ. ευρώ στην Altec Telecoms προκειμένου η τελευταία να αποπληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις της προς τον ΟΤΕ και να επανέλθει σε λειτουργία. 

Τωρα αν αυτα ισχυουν δε ξερω.Απλες πληροφοριες.

----------


## kanenas3

Άντε καλά! Κάθε εφημαρίδα λέει διαφορετικά πράγματα...Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ειναι απολυτα σαφες βεβαια αλλά μαλλον γι αυτο προκειται:
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...7/Article.aspx



υγ με προλαβαν αλλοι :Razz:  ετσι κι αλλιως επισημως δεν λενε τπτ~~~~
φημες. πληροφοριες. κοκ

----------


## gkandir

> "*Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες*" παλι ρε γμτ τι θα γινει: κανενα Δελτιο Τυπου, καμια επισημη ανακοινωση;
> Για να ξερουμε εαν θα χασει το φτωχικο του ή οχι ο κ. Αθανασουλης...


Πέρα από το δημοσίευμα, οι πληροφορίες εκ των έσω λένε ότι πράγματι έγινε η συμφωνία. Υποθέτω ότι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν επίσημη ανακοίνωση. Και να μην κάνουν -δεν μπορεί, αλλά λέμε τώρα- την Τρίτη 30 του μήνα θα φανεί από το αν θα πληρωθεί το προσωπικό.

Πάντως λίγη αυτοσυγκράτηση δεν βλάπτει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MessengerOfGood

Τι θα πρωτοπληρώσει η Telecoms με 1.5 εκ. ευρώ;;;
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...0/Article.aspx

----------


## manoulamou

Ενταξει το εμπεδωσαμε (best seller η EURO2DAY)...
ΘΑ πληρωσουν τις οφειλες τους κι εν ευθετω χρονω
 ισως επιτελους ν ανεβουν οι διακοπτες! :What..?:

----------


## konenas

:Clap: 
Αθτεκ
 :Closed topic:

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ήδη αλλά πλέον σπάσαμε το ρεκόρ εμφανίσεων και απαντήσεων στη κατηγορία ειδήσεων, ξεπερνώντας ακόμα και την περσινή ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ με μειώσεις τιμών και παροχή 24άρας.

*Αφού επιτεύχθηκε ο στόχος , μήπως είναι καιρός να παραμείνουμε on-topic γιατί το ξεσκίσαμε με τις υπερ-αναλύσεις (που κατέληξαν μέχρι σε διαμάχες) και να αναφερόμαστε σε εξελίξεις και μόνο;*

----------


## manoulamou

Το κακο ειναι πως συνεχιζουμε να spamαρουμε ασυστολως και off topic
με αφορμη οτι δεν υπαρχει τιποτε επισημο στο προσκηνιο.
Ακομη και για το πολυθρυλητο δανειο των 3 τραπεζων
δεν ξερουμε απολυτως τιποτε, ειμαστε στο απολυτο ... ημι-φως! :Thumb down:

----------


## gkandir

Altec: Οριστικοποιήθηκε η συμφωνία με τις τράπεζες.




> Ανάσα στα προβλήματα της Altec δίνει η συμφωνία στην οποία κατέληξε με τις τρεις βασικές πιστώτριες τράπεζές της, η οποία προβλέπει τονωτική ένεση ύψους 15 εκ. ευρώ με *τα περίπου 9,5 εκ. ευρώ να ενισχύουν τη ρευστότητά της και τα υπόλοιπα να διατίθενται για άμεσες οφειλές*.
> 
> Αναλυτικότερα, η εταιρεία θα αναστείλει τις πληρωμές προς τις τρεις πιστώτριες τράπεζες μέχρι το τέλος του Φεβρουαρίου του 2009. Παράλληλα, θα εκπονηθεί *business plan και σχέδιο κεφαλαιακής αναδιάρθρωσης* από ειδικό σύμβουλο που θα επιλέξουν και οι δυο πλευρές, δηλαδή οι τράπεζες και η Altec, ενώ για την εν λόγω συμφωνία δόθηκαν εγγυήσεις, συμπεριλαμβανομένων *μετοχών ως ενέχυρο*, από τον επιχειρηματία κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλη.
> 
> Ο κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλης ελέγχει σήμερα περί το 39% των μετοχών του ομίλου ενώ οι βασικές πιστώτριες τράπεζες είναι οι Eurobank, Πειραιώς και Eθνική. Για τη μεν Eurobank οι υποχρεώσεις του ομίλου σε βραχυπρόθεσμη και μακροπρόθεσμη βάση πλησιάζουν τα 26 εκ. ευρώ, για την Πειραιώς ξεπερνούν τα 22 εκ. ευρώ, και για την Εθνική Τράπεζα ξεπερνούν τα 18 εκ. ευρώ.
> 
> Ο συνολικός τραπεζικός δανεισμός του ομίλου διαμορφώνεται με βάση τα τελευταία στοιχεία για το οικονομικό έτος 2007 στα 131,3 εκ. ευρώ, με το υποχρεώσεις δωδεκαμήνου άνω των 63 εκ. ευρώ και μακροπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις περίπου 68 εκ. ευρώ.

----------


## gkandir

Δελτίο Τύπου: Υπογραφή συμφωνίας χρηματοδότησης Altec - Τραπεζών

Ολοκληρώθηκε η υπογραφή της συμφωνίας μεταξύ των τριών βασικών πιστωτριών Τραπεζών (Εθνική, Eurobank, Πειραιώς) και της Διοίκησης της ALTEC για την χρηματοδότησή της.

Σύμφωνα με αυτή, η ALTEC θα λάβει άμεσα το ποσό των 15εκ. ευρώ.
Για την επίτευξη της συμφωνίας δόθηκε προσωπική εγγύηση του βασικού μετόχου της ALTEC κ. Αθανασούλη Θανάση

Στην συμφωνία επίσης προβλέπεται ότι μέχρι τις 28/2/2009, αναστέλλεται κάθε μορφής υποχρέωση της ALTEC προς τις τράπεζες. Παράλληλα, θα εκπονηθεί σε συνεργασία με τις τράπεζες, σχέδιο κεφαλαιακής αναδιάρθρωσης της εταιρείας, όπως επίσης και business plan.


Επίσημη απάντηση από την Altec (επιτέλους).


Κατάφερα και συνεννοήθηκα με τον ίδιο τον Αθανασούλη ειδικά για την manoulamou που ανησυχούσε πάρα πολύ...  :Razz:

----------


## jimmy870

> Τι θα πρωτοπληρώσει η Telecoms με 1.5 εκ. ευρώ;;;


Τις οφειλές προς το τυπογραφείο που τυπώνει τους λογαριαζμούς τους. :One thumb up:

----------


## dreamer25

Η Αλτεκ τελικα σωθηκε τουλαχιστον μεχρι το μαρτιο.Η τελεκομς ομως?Αν μεχρι την αλλη βδομαδα δεν σπρωξουν ουτε ενα ευρω για αυτην απο το δανειο που πηραν τοτε τα συμπερασματα ειναι δικα σας....

----------


## gkandir

> *ALTEC: Ποιοί θα ήθελαν (θέλουν!) να κλείσει...*
> 26.09.08
> 
> Στο μάτι του κυκλώνα βρέθηκε τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες ο πάλαι ποτέ κραταιός όμιλος της ALTEC. Τώρα που σύμφωνα με τη χθεσινή ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να λύνεται είναι ώρα για μία πιο ψυχρή προσέγγιση της ιδιότυπης περιπέτειας της εταιρείας στην οποία ρόλο καταλύτη έπαιξε ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Ως γνωστόν η εταιρεία έχει ένα από τα λεγόμενα φιλέτα του έργου «ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ» το οποίο φτάνει μέχρι και τα τηλέφωνα του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου. Πρόκειται για τη νησίδα 1  του έργου που περιλαμβάνει τον κύριο κορμό της ελληνικής κρατικής μηχανικής εμπεριέχοντας όλες τις δημόσιες εγκαταστάσεις και υπηρεσίες που βρίσκονται εντός του λεκανοπεδίου. Συνολικά υπολογίζεται ότι περίπου 80.000 κρατικοί υπάλληλοι βασίζονται σε τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες του συγκεκριμένου έργου. Ο πρώτος επιλαχών στην περίπτωση που ήθελε χαθεί το συγκεκριμένο έργο είναι ο ΟΤΕ , σύμφωνα με το Διαγωνισμό που είχε προκηρυχθεί...
> 
> Το δεύτερο σημαντικότερο περιουσιακό στοιχείο του ομίλου είναι η κραταιά στο χώρο του λογιστικού software UNISOFT, η οποία σήμερα αποτελεί business  unit  της μητρικής. Είναι γνωστό στην αγορά ότι περίπου τα μισά λογιστήρια όλων των ελληνικών εταιρειών διαθέτουν το πρόγραμμα «ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ» αλλά και άλλες λογιστικές λύσεις της εταιρείας. Οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες  διαθέτουν στα λογιστήριά τους πακέτα της ανταγωνίστριας εταιρείας «SINGULAR LOGIC» , η οποία ως γνωστόν ανήκει στον όμιλο της MIG.  Ποιος θα καρπωνόταν λοιπόν τα μέγιστα στην απευκταία περίπτωση που θα βούλιαζε και αυτή η δραστηριότητα της ALTEC;
> 
> Συνεπώς, από ένα ναυάγιο του ομίλου  της ALTEC θα έβγαιναν πολλαπλώς κερδισμένοι την ίδια στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ και η MIG , που μέχρι πρόσφατα διατηρούσαν μετοχικό δεσμό... Κάπως πολλές συμπτώσεις για να είναι αληθινές , δεν νομίζετε;


Από την Οικονομία...  :Wink:

----------


## zeta

χρωστάει ή δε χρωστάει η αλτεκ στον οτε τα μαλλιοκέφαλά της?
έχει δυνατότητα να πληρώσει?
ήδη δεν ειχε κανει διακανονισμό και δεν πλήρωνε?
οπότε τι φταίει ο οτε για αυτό?
ιδιωτική επιχείρηση ειναι και ο οτε.
αν συνεχίζει να παρεχει υπηρεσίες σε οποιον δεν πληρωνει, χαιρετησματα.
το δημοσίευμα μαλλον το προωθησε η αλτεκ....ετσι μου κανει εμενα.
στην ελευθερη αγορα καλως ή κακώς ετσι ειναι τα πράγματα.....
εδω στους απλους οικιακους πελατες κοβεται το τηλεφωνο αν δεν πληρωθει σε 15 μερες,
και τωρα μιλαμε για εκατομμυρια ευρω.
ας ήταν συνεπης η αλτεκ, να μην βρισκοταν σε αυτή τη θεση, απλά τα πραγματα.

και στην τελική, αν δηλαδή ο οτε δεν ηταν δευτερος στο διαγωνισμο για το συζευξις, δεν θα της έκοβε τα κυκλώματα?
επίσης η αλτεκ πηρε μερος απο το συζευξις, και μαλιστα μικρο.
το μεγαλύτερο παλι ο οτε το εχει...

----------


## bgiorgos

*Αυτό  εδω  και  εαν είναι  ενα  ΚΩΦΟ  άρθρο!!
*
ALTEC: Ποιοί θα ήθελαν (θέλουν!) να κλείσει .

Στο μάτι του κυκλώνα βρέθηκε τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες ο πάλαι ποτέ κραταιός όμιλος της ALTEC. Τώρα που σύμφωνα με τη χθεσινή ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να λύνεται είναι ώρα για μία πιο ψυχρή προσέγγιση της ιδιότυπης περιπέτειας της εταιρείας στην οποία ρόλο καταλύτη έπαιξε ο ΟΤΕ.

Ως γνωστόν η εταιρεία έχει ένα από τα λεγόμενα φιλέτα του έργου «ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ» το οποίο φτάνει μέχρι και τα τηλέφωνα του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου. Πρόκειται για τη νησίδα 1  του έργου που περιλαμβάνει τον κύριο κορμό της ελληνικής κρατικής μηχανικής εμπεριέχοντας όλες τις δημόσιες εγκαταστάσεις και υπηρεσίες που βρίσκονται εντός του λεκανοπεδίου. Συνολικά υπολογίζεται ότι περίπου 80.000 κρατικοί υπάλληλοι βασίζονται σε τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες του συγκεκριμένου έργου. Ο πρώτος επιλαχών στην περίπτωση που ήθελε χαθεί το συγκεκριμένο έργο είναι ο ΟΤΕ , σύμφωνα με το Διαγωνισμό που είχε προκηρυχθεί...
Το δεύτερο σημαντικότερο περιουσιακό στοιχείο του ομίλου είναι η κραταιά στο χώρο του λογιστικού software UNISOFT, η οποία σήμερα αποτελεί business  unit  της μητρικής. Είναι γνωστό στην αγορά ότι περίπου τα μισά λογιστήρια όλων των ελληνικών εταιρειών διαθέτουν το πρόγραμμα «ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ» αλλά και άλλες λογιστικές λύσεις της εταιρείας. Οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες  διαθέτουν στα λογιστήριά τους πακέτα της ανταγωνίστριας εταιρείας «SINGULAR LOGIC» , η οποία ως γνωστόν ανήκει στον όμιλο της MIG.  Ποιος θα καρπωνόταν λοιπόν τα μέγιστα στην απευκταία περίπτωση που θα βούλιαζε και αυτή η δραστηριότητα της ALTEC ;
Συνεπώς, από ένα ναυάγιο του ομίλου  της ALTEC θα έβγαιναν πολλαπλώς κερδισμένοι την ίδια στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ και η MIG , που μέχρι πρόσφατα διατηρούσαν μετοχικό δεσμό... Κάπως πολλές συμπτώσεις για να είναι αληθινές , δεν νομίζετε; 
http://www.sofokleous10.gr/portal2/i...5940&Itemid=10

Τελικά  δεν  μας  λένε  εαν  η  ALTEC  θα  μας   επιστρέψει   δυνατά!!!
Αλλα  μαλλον  έχασα  τα  130  ευρώ  μου...

----------


## baskon

Καλα ενταξει.
Χρωσταει Η αλτεκ.Χρωσταει το δημοσιο ,χρωσταει ο ενας ,χρωσταει ο αλλος.
Ο Οτε ποσα προστιμα στην ΕΕΤΤ ειπαμε εχει πληρωσει και πόσα χρωσταει?? :ROFL:  
Να τον κλεισουμε και αυτον επειδη δε πληρωνει.
Ο απλος καταναλωτης αναλαμβανει την ευθυνη του.Σε μεγαλες εταιριες με πολυ κοσμο δεν έπρεπε να κοβονται ετσι τα κυκλωματα χωρις να εχει ειδοποιηθει ο κοσμος απο πριν.
Αν ηταν έτσι ας κοψει ο Οτε και τα τηλεφωνα σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες κλπ.
Οχι ότι ειμαι υπερ της Αλτεκ,αλλα μεσα σε ενα συστημα που ολοι χρωστανε σου λεει σιγα μη πεσουν εξω για 10-20 εκατομυριακια και μετα ο μονος που τη πληρωνει ειναι ο πελατης και αντε και μερικοι μικροεπενδυτες στο χρηματιστηριο

----------


## gkandir

> χρωστάει ή δε χρωστάει η αλτεκ στον οτε τα μαλλιοκέφαλά της?
> έχει δυνατότητα να πληρώσει?
> ήδη δεν ειχε κανει διακανονισμό και δεν πλήρωνε?
> οπότε τι φταίει ο οτε για αυτό?
> ιδιωτική επιχείρηση ειναι και ο οτε.
> αν συνεχίζει να παρεχει υπηρεσίες σε οποιον δεν πληρωνει, χαιρετησματα.
> το δημοσίευμα μαλλον το προωθησε η αλτεκ....ετσι μου κανει εμενα.
> στην ελευθερη αγορα καλως ή κακώς ετσι ειναι τα πράγματα.....
> εδω στους απλους οικιακους πελατες κοβεται το τηλεφωνο αν δεν πληρωθει σε 15 μερες,
> ...


Εντάξει, άμα εσένα σου «κάνει» ότι το δημοσίευμα το _προώθησε_ (!!!) η Altec, θα έχεις τις πληροφορίες σου. Δεν έχω να πω κάτι γι' αυτό.

Κατά τ' άλλα, είναι, φαντάζομαι, κάτι παραπάνω από προφανές, πως το δημοσίευμα δεν αναφέρεται στα γεγονότα -εννοείται πως χρωστάει η Altec, δεν περιμέναμε το μήνυμα #2744 για να το μάθουμε- τα γεγονότα, λοιπόν, είναι γεγονότα, το θέμα είναι ποια είναι τα κίνητρα που κρύβονται από πίσω. Το δημοσίευμα ασχολείται με αυτά τα κίνητρα.

Αν ισχύουν αυτά που γράφει το δημοσίευμα, φυσικά, δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω. Έχουν λογική βάση όμως.

Επίσης, κάτι που ενισχύει την βάση αυτή είναι ο τρόπος που απαντάς...  :Wink:

----------


## valsam

Τελικα για την telecoms δεν γινετε κουβεντα!
Ας βγει καποιος να μας πει τερμα το κλεινουμε το μαγαζι για να φυγουμε και εμεις οι τελευταιοι (δωρεαν 24 μηνες)να παμε για αλλες πολιτιες !

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic






> Ο Οτε ποσα προστιμα στην ΕΕΤΤ ειπαμε εχει πληρωσει και πόσα χρωσταει?? 
> Να τον κλεισουμε και αυτον επειδη δε πληρωνει.


Το ξαναείπαμε, χρωστάει 0 ευρώ.

----------


## manoulamou

> Κατάφερα και συνεννοήθηκα με τον ίδιο τον Αθανασούλη ειδικά για την manoulamou που ανησυχούσε πάρα πολύ...


Νασαι καλα που με σκεφτηκες, τωρα θα κοιμηθω πιο ηρεμη το βραδυ! :Razz: 





> χρωστάει ή δε χρωστάει η αλτεκ στον οτε τα μαλλιοκέφαλά της?
> έχει δυνατότητα να πληρώσει? ήδη δεν ειχε κανει διακανονισμό και δεν πλήρωνε? 
> οπότε τι φταίει ο οτε για αυτό? ιδιωτική επιχείρηση ειναι και ο οτε.αν συνεχίζει να παρεχει υπηρεσίες σε οποιον δεν πληρωνει, χαιρετησματα. το δημοσίευμα μαλλον το προωθησε η αλτεκ....ετσι μου κανει εμενα.στην ελευθερη αγορα καλως ή κακώς ετσι ειναι τα πράγματα..... εδω στους απλους οικιακους πελατες κοβεται το τηλεφωνο αν δεν πληρωθει σε 15 μερες, και τωρα μιλαμε για εκατομμυρια ευρω. ας ήταν συνεπης η αλτεκ, να μην βρισκοταν σε αυτή τη θεση, απλά τα πραγματα.
> 
> και στην τελική, αν δηλαδή ο οτε δεν ηταν δευτερος στο διαγωνισμο για το συζευξις, δεν θα της έκοβε τα κυκλώματα? επίσης η αλτεκ πηρε μερος απο το συζευξις, και μαλιστα μικρο. το μεγαλύτερο παλι ο οτε το εχει...


Για ολα φταιει ο ΟΤΕ: ιδιως γιατι (???)  δεν εχει καταργησει τα παγια... Τοσα χρονια τον πληρωναμε 
ιδιως εμεις οι μαθουσαλες, αυτον και το κηφηναριο του,  δεν μπορει να χαρισει/καθυστερησει λιγουλακι
την εισπραξη ολιγων δις ευρω απ τους εναλλακτικους,  ωστε να αυξηθει ο υγιης ανταγωνισμος;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Καλα ενταξει. Χρωσταει Η αλτεκ.Χρωσταει το δημοσιο ,χρωσταει ο ενας ,χρωσταει ο αλλος. Ο Οτε ποσα προστιμα στην ΕΕΤΤ ειπαμε εχει πληρωσει και πόσα χρωσταει?? Να τον κλεισουμε και αυτον επειδη δε πληρωνει. Ο απλος καταναλωτης αναλαμβανει την ευθυνη του.Σε μεγαλες εταιριες με πολυ κοσμο δεν έπρεπε να κοβονται ετσι τα κυκλωματα χωρις να εχει ειδοποιηθει ο κοσμος απο πριν. Αν ηταν έτσι ας κοψει ο Οτε και τα τηλεφωνα σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες κλπ. Οχι ότι ειμαι υπερ της Αλτεκ,αλλα μεσα σε ενα συστημα που ολοι χρωστανε σου λεει σιγα μη πεσουν εξω για 10-20 εκατομυριακια και μετα ο μονος που τη πληρωνει ειναι ο πελατης και αντε και μερικοι μικροεπενδυτες στο χρηματιστηριο


Τελικα πρεπει ν αποφασισουμε: θελουμε αναρχη, ελευθερη ή μερικως ελεγχομενη απ το Δημοσιο
αγορα ιδιαιτερα στον ταχεως αναπτυσσομενο τομεα των Τηλεπικοινωνιων;
Οποιος χρωσταει πρεπει να πληρωνει οπουδηποτε και οσαδηποτε κι αν χρωσταει λοιπον...
Εαν δεν μπορει να ανταποκριθει τοτε οχι μονο να κλεινει
 αλλά και ν αποζημιωνει οσους εβλαψε με την χρεωκοπια του!
Και αυτο να ισχυει για ΟΛΟΥΣ ανεξαρτητως πελατολογιου, εργαζομενων και μεγεθους! :Twisted Evil: 
Οταν θελουμε ελευθερη αγορα, πρεπει να ειμαστε ετοιμοι να υποστουμε για τις συνεπειες...

----------


## zeta

> Εντάξει, άμα εσένα σου «κάνει» ότι το δημοσίευμα το _προώθησε_ (!!!) η Altec, θα έχεις τις πληροφορίες σου. Δεν έχω να πω κάτι γι' αυτό.
> 
> Κατά τ' άλλα, είναι, φαντάζομαι, κάτι παραπάνω από προφανές, πως το δημοσίευμα δεν αναφέρεται στα γεγονότα -εννοείται πως χρωστάει η Altec, δεν περιμέναμε το μήνυμα #2744 για να το μάθουμε- τα γεγονότα, λοιπόν, είναι γεγονότα, το θέμα είναι ποια είναι τα κίνητρα που κρύβονται από πίσω. Το δημοσίευμα ασχολείται με αυτά τα κίνητρα.
> 
> Αν ισχύουν αυτά που γράφει το δημοσίευμα, φυσικά, δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω. Έχουν λογική βάση όμως.
> 
> Επίσης, κάτι που ενισχύει την βάση αυτή είναι ο τρόπος που απαντάς...


καλά αν σου κινεί υποψίες και ο τρόπος που απαντάω....
Για να σου φύγει το ....αγχος, δεν έχω καμμία σχέση με καμμία εταιρία σε κανένα επίπεδο.
απαντάω με βάση την προσωπική μου κρίση.
εκτός και έχεις εσύ σχέση και είσαι τόσο καχύποπτος..
πάντως μου δίνεις προστιθέμενη αξία, σε ευχαριστώ! :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το ξαναείπαμε, χρωστάει 0 ευρώ.


Χρωστάει σε πρόστιμα το ευτελές ποσό των 49,7εκατ. ευρώ. Απλά έχει προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια και περιμένουμε τις αποφάσεις. Αν αυτό το θεωρείς 0 ευρώ τότε είναι σαν να λες ότι έχουν δίκιο η εταιρίες τύπου Teledome, Lannet, Altec κτλ που λέμε ότι προσφύγαμε στα δικαστήρια γιατί δεν αναγνωρίζουμε όσα μας χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ... :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

Μην το ΞΑΝΑσυζητήσουμε. ΔΕΝ είναι έτσι.

----------


## kanenas3

Off Topic





> Μην το ΞΑΝΑσυζητήσουμε. ΔΕΝ είναι έτσι.


To link το είδες με τα ματάκια σου...Αν θέλεις μην το πιστεύεις αλλά μην λες και ότι να 'ναι... :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

Μην το συνεχίσουμε, δεν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## gkandir

> καλά αν σου κινεί υποψίες και ο τρόπος που απαντάω....
> Για να σου φύγει το ....αγχος, δεν έχω καμμία σχέση με καμμία εταιρία σε κανένα επίπεδο.
> απαντάω με βάση την προσωπική μου κρίση.
> εκτός και έχεις εσύ σχέση και είσαι τόσο καχύποπτος..
> πάντως μου δίνεις προστιθέμενη αξία, σε ευχαριστώ!


ΠΠΑ - Ποστ Προστιθέμενης Αξίας!  :Laughing: 

Anyway, απάντησες με ιδιαίτερα απότομο τρόπο, «θυμωμένα», θα έλεγα. Αυτό, γενικά, δείχνει κάτι. Προσωπικά για σένα, φυσικά, δε μπορώ να πω μιας και δε σε γνωρίζω. Αυτό μόνο.

Τώρα, δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με καμία εταιρεία σε κανένα επίπεδο. Έστω και ως καταναλωτής. Οπότε...  :Wink: 

Όσον αφορά το δημοσίευμα, cyta (κοίτα), ορισμένα πράγματα εμείς, ο πολύς ο κόσμος, δεν θα τα μάθουμε ποτέ.

Όσον αφορά την Altec, απ' ότι έμαθα, θα γίνουν κάμποσες αλλαγές. Φαντάζομαι ότι, ως εισηγμένη, θα ενημερώσουν σύντομα γι' αυτές. Εμένα δε μου πέφτει λόγος και το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι πως θα είναι πολύ *μαλακές*...  :Wink:

----------


## MessengerOfGood

> .....
> Οταν θελουμε ελευθερη αγορα, πρεπει να ειμαστε ετοιμοι να υποστουμε για τις συνεπειες...


Θέλουμε ελευθερία για να κλείσουμε όλους τους άλλους αλλά χρειαζόμαστε κρατική βοήθεια για να το κάνουμε αυτό!

Το δόγμα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού - που δεν έχει και πολύ σχέση με τους θεωρητικούς του καπιταλισμού - τα έχει βρεί σκούρα τελευταία. Βλ. ΗΠΑ.

Κοινώς "βόηθα με φτωχέ να μη σου μοιάσω"!

----------


## manoulamou

> Θέλουμε ελευθερία για να κλείσουμε όλους τους άλλους αλλά χρειαζόμαστε κρατική βοήθεια για να το κάνουμε αυτό!
> 
> Το δόγμα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού - που δεν έχει και πολύ σχέση με τους θεωρητικούς του καπιταλισμού - τα έχει βρεί σκούρα τελευταία. Βλ. ΗΠΑ.
> 
> Κοινώς "βόηθα με φτωχέ να μη σου μοιάσω"!


Γι αυτο ακριβως ειπα πως πρεπει ν αποφασισουμε τι ειδους οικονομια θελουμε...
Δεν μπορεις να ειμαστε όποτε σε βολευει μ οποιον μας βολευει!
Και την ασαφεια αυτη την πληρωνουν και οι εργαζομενοι και οι πελατες των εταιριων...
Οταν υπαρξει μεγαλη κοινωνικη αντιδραση τα μαζευουμε στο ονομα της ευαισθησιας!
Τωρα βεβαια με δυο μετρα και δυο σταθμα ευνομουμενη Πολιτεια δεν νοειται.
Κοινως τα καλα και συμφεροντα εκαστοτε με διαφορετικα κριτηρια εντελως νεφελωδη.

Τεσπα αντε να δουμε τι τρυπες θα καλυψει και για ποσο καιρο με το τριπυρηνο δανειο που πηρε ο ομιλος!!! Και απ αυτα που θα πανε στην Telecoms  :Thinking: Μισθολογιο, ΟΤΕ  τι να πρωτοκαλυψει;  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: manoulamou πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Χρωστάει σε πρόστιμα το ευτελές ποσό των 49,7εκατ. ευρώ. Απλά έχει προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια και περιμένουμε τις αποφάσεις. Αν αυτό το θεωρείς 0 ευρώ τότε είναι σαν να λες ότι έχουν δίκιο η εταιρίες τύπου Teledome, Lannet, Altec κτλ που λέμε ότι προσφύγαμε στα δικαστήρια γιατί δεν αναγνωρίζουμε όσα μας χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ...


Αμα δεν _τελεσιδικησει_ μια υποθεση ολοι ειναι αθωοι... Το ιδιο ισχυει και με τα προστιμα
 ειτε μιλαμε για σαπια κρεατα και καρτελ γαλακτος ειτε για τον ΟΤΕ!!! :Laughing:

----------


## zeta

> ΠΠΑ - Ποστ Προστιθέμενης Αξίας! 
> 
> Anyway, απάντησες με ιδιαίτερα απότομο τρόπο, «θυμωμένα», θα έλεγα. Αυτό, γενικά, δείχνει κάτι. Προσωπικά για σένα, φυσικά, δε μπορώ να πω μιας και δε σε γνωρίζω. Αυτό μόνο.
> 
> Τώρα, δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με καμία εταιρεία σε κανένα επίπεδο. Έστω και ως καταναλωτής. Οπότε... 
> 
> Όσον αφορά το δημοσίευμα, cyta (κοίτα), ορισμένα πράγματα εμείς, ο πολύς ο κόσμος, δεν θα τα μάθουμε ποτέ.
> 
> Όσον αφορά την Altec, απ' ότι έμαθα, θα γίνουν κάμποσες αλλαγές. Φαντάζομαι ότι, ως εισηγμένη, θα ενημερώσουν σύντομα γι' αυτές. Εμένα δε μου πέφτει λόγος και το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι πως θα είναι πολύ *μαλακές*...


ε, τώρα θα σου απαντήσω όπως στο χωριό μου: "διαβάζεις τα βουλωμένα γράμματα"!!
που τον ειδες τον απότομο τρόπο, και δείχνει και...κάτι, τι να πω. (οπότε τώρα σου απαντώ με αστείο τρόπο).
ναι, ως καταναλωτής ειμαι πελάτης του οτε, και τι με αυτό. Πόσοι εδώ σε αυτό το φορουμ ειναι πελάτες του οτε και τον βριζουν..αυτό δε λεει κατι. Και σε καμμια περίπτωση, ενας πελάτης μιας εταιρίας δε μπορεί να έχει την πληροφόρηση που υπονοείς ότι έχω.
το έχουμε κάνει επιστημονική φαντασία.
και επίσης κανενας οτε επειδή ειμαι πελάτης του, δεν μου εξαγοράζει την άποψη.
απλά απάντησα στο δημοσίευμα που ανέβασες, γιατι μου φαίνεται τελείως "θεωρίες συνομωσίας" και τιποτε άλλο. και προφανώς από το κλεισιμο της αλτεκ, δεν εχει μονο ο οτε κερδος, εχουν και ολοι οι αλλοι. Με τη δική μου κρίση πάντα ότι λέω, και μόνο.

----------


## panakos1989

τελικα θα γινει τιποτα? θα πληρωσει η altec ton ote η μας κοροιδευοθν για αλλη μια φορα ξερει κανεις τιποτα?
η δεν προκειται να ανεβασει ο οτε τους διακοπτες?

----------


## vasoula78

> τελικα θα γινει τιποτα? θα πληρωσει η altec ton ote η μας κοροιδευοθν για αλλη μια φορα ξερει κανεις τιποτα?
> η δεν προκειται να ανεβασει ο οτε τους διακοπτες?


λογικα απο βδομαδα θα δειξει τι εχουν σκοπο να κανουν

----------


## tatief

> λογικα απο βδομαδα θα δειξει τι εχουν σκοπο να κανουν


1.H AltecTelecoms είναι παρελθόν. Το έχουν γράψει εδώ ένα σωρό forumιστες,τα επειχειρήματά τους είναι λογικά, το έχουν γράψει και οι εφημερίδες. Το να ελπίζεις σε κάτι άλλο είναι σαν να επιθυμείς θαύματα.  :Closed topic: 

2.Αρκετοί επίσης και εδώ αλλά και εφημερίδες έχουν γράψει ότι το κυρίως ενδιαφέρον είναι στο λογισμικό της πρώην Unisoft (Altec Business Unit πλέον)
Εδώ ίσως βάσιμα κάποιοι απο την Αλτεκ μπορούν να ελπίζουν σε κάποιο θαύμα.
Οι πιστώτριες τράπεζες όμως άλλα βλέπουν και για άλλα προετοιμάζονται

----------


## timeout

*ALTEC ΑΒΕΕ : Διαδικασία άρθρου 99 του Ν.3588/2007
*
Η Altec ΑΒΕΕ ανακοινώνει ότι η θυγατρική της εταιρεία *Altec Τelecoms, υπέβαλε την Πέμπτη 25 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008* στο Πρωτομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών, αίτηση για την έναρξη διαδικασίας συνδιαλλαγής σύμφωνα με *το άρθρο 99 του Ν.3588/2007*, για την επίτευξη συμφωνίας μεταξύ της εταιρίας και των πιστωτών της με σκοπό τη σταδιακή άρση των οικονομικών δυσκολιών της, την ομαλή συνέχιση της δραστηριότητάς της, την διατήρηση των θέσεων εργασίας και την εν γένει συνέχιση της λειτουργίας της.

ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ   Παρασκευή, 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 17:53 

πηγή : www.naftemporiki.gr

δηλαδή στην ίδια διαδικασία που έχει υπαχθεί και η TELEDOME

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

> λογικα απο βδομαδα θα δειξει τι εχουν σκοπο να κανουν


βασουλα δεν θελω να προσβαλω αυτο που λες..(με βρισκεις 100% συμφωνο)
απλα............απο τα τελη αυγουστου.....απο ευδομαδα σε ευδομαδα το πανε  :Thumb down: 
και καλλα εγω που απλα αλλαξα παροχο......απορω τι στην ευχη κανουν μεγαλες εταιριες που κρεμονται απο το mail και τα τηλεφωνα τους τοσο καιρο........... :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: CAMEL_LIGHTS πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> pedia i altec den klinei oso k na fenete parakseno


Εγγραφή: 04-09-2008
Ηλικία: 15 Φύλο: 
Μηνύματα: 3
Downloads: 1
οκ............ασφαλης η πληροφορια :Whistle:

----------


## vasoula78

> 1.H AltecTelecoms είναι παρελθόν. Το έχουν γράψει εδώ ένα σωρό forumιστες,τα επειχειρήματά τους είναι λογικά, το έχουν γράψει και οι εφημερίδες. Το να ελπίζεις σε κάτι άλλο είναι σαν να επιθυμείς θαύματα. 
> 
> 2.Αρκετοί επίσης και εδώ αλλά και εφημερίδες έχουν γράψει ότι το κυρίως ενδιαφέρον είναι στο λογισμικό της πρώην Unisoft (Altec Business Unit πλέον)
> Εδώ ίσως βάσιμα κάποιοι απο την Αλτεκ μπορούν να ελπίζουν σε κάποιο θαύμα.
> Οι πιστώτριες τράπεζες όμως άλλα βλέπουν και για άλλα προετοιμάζονται


δεν ελπιζω οτι θα σωθει η telecoms, δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο :No no: 

ειπα οτι θα δειξει απο βδομάδα, γιατι υποτίθεται πήραν καποια χρηματα.....λογικά θα καλύψουν μισθοδοσίες, ααφαλιστικά , καποιους προμηθευτές, κοινως θα δωθεί μια μικρή ανασα 3-4 μηνών κατα την άποψη μου για την μητρική

εστω και 1/1.000.000 να ειναι να δωθεί κατι για την telecoms θα φανεί απο βδομάδα

........Auto merged post: vasoula78 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> βασουλα δεν θελω να προσβαλω αυτο που λες..(με βρισκεις 100% συμφωνο)
> απλα............απο τα τελη αυγουστου.....απο ευδομαδα σε ευδομαδα το πανε 
> και καλλα εγω που απλα αλλαξα παροχο......απορω τι στην ευχη κανουν μεγαλες εταιριες που κρεμονται απο το mail και τα τηλεφωνα τους τοσο καιρο...........
> 
> ........Auto merged post: CAMEL_LIGHTS πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Εγγραφή: 04-09-2008
> ...


δεν προσβάλεις  :Smile:

----------


## Producer

> *ALTEC ΑΒΕΕ : Διαδικασία άρθρου 99 του Ν.3588/2007
> *
> Η Altec ΑΒΕΕ ανακοινώνει ότι η θυγατρική της εταιρεία *Altec Τelecoms, υπέβαλε την Πέμπτη 25 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008* στο Πρωτομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών, αίτηση για την έναρξη διαδικασίας συνδιαλλαγής σύμφωνα με *το άρθρο 99 του Ν.3588/2007*, για την επίτευξη συμφωνίας μεταξύ της εταιρίας και των πιστωτών της με σκοπό τη σταδιακή άρση των οικονομικών δυσκολιών της, την ομαλή συνέχιση της δραστηριότητάς της, την διατήρηση των θέσεων εργασίας και την εν γένει συνέχιση της λειτουργίας της.
> 
> ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ   Παρασκευή, 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 17:53 
> 
> πηγή : www.naftemporiki.gr
> 
> δηλαδή στην ίδια διαδικασία που έχει υπαχθεί και η TELEDOME







> Αρθρο 99
> 
> Προϋποθέσεις
> 
> 1. Κάθε φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο από τα αναφερόμενα στο άρθρο 2 παράγραφος 1, το οποίο αποδεικνύει οικονομική αδυναμία, παρούσα ή προβλέψιμη, χωρίς να βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση παύσης των πληρωμών του, μπορεί να ζητήσει από το πτωχευτικό δικαστήριο το άνοιγμα της διαδικασίας συνδιαλλαγής.
> 
> 2. Στην αίτηση προς το πτωχευτικό δικαστήριο πρέπει να περιγράφεται η οικονομική κατάσταση του οφειλέτη, το μέγεθος και η κοινωνική σημασία της επιχείρησης από άποψη απασχόλησης, τα προτεινόμενα μέτρα χρηματοδότησής του και τα μέσα αντιμετώπισης της κατάστασης αυτής. Στην αίτηση επισυνάπτεται σε πρωτότυπο, με ποινή απαραδέκτου αυτής, γραμμάτιο κατάθεσης του Ταμείου Παρακαταθηκών και Δανείων πέντε χιλιάδων (5.000) ευρώ για την αμοιβή του εμπειρογνώμονα και του μεσολαβητή.
> 
> 3. Ο πρόεδρος του δικαστηρίου, αμέσως μετά την υποβολή της αίτησης, αν το κρίνει αναγκαίο, μπορεί να ορίσει με διάταξή του εμπειρογνώμονα που επιλέγει από τον κατάλογο πραγματογνωμόνων, για να διαπιστώσει την οικονομική κατάσταση του οφειλέτη. Προς το σκοπό αυτόν, ο εμπειρογνώμονας ζητεί από τον οφειλέτη όλα τα κατά την κρίση του αναγκαία οικονομικά στοιχεία, κατά παρέκκλιση δε από τις κείμενες διατάξεις, μπορεί να ζητήσει κάθε πληροφορία και από πιστωτικά και χρηματοοικονομικά ιδρύματα και υποχρεούται να καταθέσει την έκθεσή του στον αρμόδιο γραμματέα εντός προθεσμίας είκοσι (20) ημερών από το διορισμό του.
> ...


Source: [Νόμος 3588/2007]

Δηλαδή... Εάν αποφασίσει το δικαστήριο το άνοιγμα της διαδικασίας συνδιαλλαγής, ξεκινάει μια περίοδος κάποιων μηνών (2+1+?)...

Εν τω μεταξύ... και εφόσον δεν θα έχει πληρώσει στον ΟΤΕ τα χρέη... η κατάσταση θα συνεχιστεί και οι συνδρομητές θα επιλέγουν άλλους δρόμους μάλλον...  Repeat της Teledome... (πόσοι συνδρομητές παραμένουν ακόμη στη Teledome?  :Smile: )

----------


## baskon

Μπραβο μπραβο.
Θελω να δω ποσοι θα αντεξουν ακομα ενα διμηνο στην αναμονη για την πολυ αμφιβολη τυχη της εταιριας..

----------


## valsam

> Μπραβο μπραβο.
> Θελω να δω ποσοι θα αντεξουν ακομα ενα διμηνο στην αναμονη για την πολυ αμφιβολη τυχη της εταιριας..


Θα αντεξουν μονο αυτοι που ειναι δωρεαν (με αγορα i-do)!
Εμενα για browsing μου φθανει αυτη η ταχυτητα και για downloading το κανω  στην δουλεια!
Τι να κανουμε αφου ειναι κουτρα θα περιμενουμε μηπως γινει κανενα θαυμα που δεν το νομιζω!
Γιατι εχω υπολοιπο 21 μηνες  x 30 ευρω(24αρα του ΟΤΕ)=630 ευρωπουλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giama

> Γιατι εχω υπολοιπο 21 μηνες  x 30 ευρω(24αρα του ΟΤΕ)=630 ευρωπουλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ε, εντάξει, μην τη μετράς ως 24άρα αυτή τη σύνδεση που έχουμε τώρα. Ούτε καν σαν 1Mbit δεν μπορείς να την πεις, οπότε υπολόγισέ την σε αντίστοιχη αξία με τιμές ΟΤΕ κανα 10άρι Ευρώ το πολύ.

----------


## valsam

> Ε, εντάξει, μην τη μετράς ως 24άρα αυτή τη σύνδεση που έχουμε τώρα. Ούτε καν σαν 1Mbit δεν μπορείς να την πεις, οπότε υπολόγισέ την σε αντίστοιχη αξία με τιμές ΟΤΕ κανα 10άρι Ευρώ το πολύ.


Λεω οτι θα περιμενω μπας και επανελθει οπως παλια που ηταν 24αρα και οχι την τωρινη συνδεση που ουτε 256 δεν ειναι !

----------


## tedd

> Λεω οτι θα περιμενω μπας και επανελθει οπως παλια που ηταν 24αρα και οχι την τωρινη συνδεση που ουτε 256 δεν ειναι !


Προβλέπω να περιμενεις πολυυυυύ καιρο :Wink:

----------


## revolvergr

Μαλλον παει για λυκετο η Αλτεκ! Δειτε το παρακατω link...

http://www.tovima.gr/print_article.p...473&m=D10&aa=1

----------


## trv

Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα οσα λεει ο αθανασουλης.. Φυσικα μαλλον αυριο θα βγαλει και ο οτε καποια απαντηση σε αυτα.


Κορυφώνεται η διαμάχη ΟΤΕ - εναλλακτικών 
* Ο κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλης της Altec επιτίθεται με σκληρούς χαρακτηρισμούς κατά της ηγεσίας του ΟΤΕ 


ΓΕΡ. ΖΩΤΟΣ 

Το τελευταίο διάστημα η σύγκρουση μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και των εναλλακτικών τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων έχει κορυφωθεί, καθώς ήδη ο οργανισμός έχει διακόψει τα κυκλώματα σε τρεις εναλλακτικούς παρόχους (Teledome, Lannet και Altec Telecoms) με αποτέλεσμα χιλιάδες συνδρομητές να μένουν στον αέρα, αλλά και οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες να απειλούνται με «λουκέτο». Πολλοί κάνουν λόγο για ξαφνική σκλήρυνση της στάσης του ΟΤΕ με απώτερο σκοπό να «απαλλαγεί» από τους ανταγωνιστές του, ενώ από τον ΟΤΕ υποστηρίζουν ότι η κατάσταση έχει φθάσει στο απροχώρητο και πως δεν μπορεί ορισμένοι επιχειρηματίες να κάνουν μπίζνες με δανεικά εις βάρος του ΟΤΕ, αλλά και των πελατών τους. Ο ΟΤΕ επιβεβαιώνει ότι τα χρέη προς αυτόν από τους εναλλακτικούς ανέρχονται σε 75 εκατ. ευρώ και αλλά 36 εκατ. ευρώ αποτελούν ήδη επισφαλείς απαιτήσεις και αναφέρει ότι η κατάσταση αυτή έχει ως συνέπεια τον κλονισμό της οικονομικής σταθερότητάς του. Επισημαίνει, επίσης, ότι ήδη πολλοί πάροχοι έχουν σταματήσει να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες στο κοινό που τους εμπιστεύτηκε, ενώ ανάλογα σημάδια οικονομικής ασφυξίας έχουν εκδηλωθεί και από άλλους. Από την πλευρά των εναλλακτικών, αναφέρουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ επιθυμεί την «εταιρική τους δολοφονία», δεν αναγνωρίζουν το ύψος των χρεών τα οποία έχει κάνει απαιτητά ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ ορισμένοι από αυτούς - όπως η Teledome - έχουν προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό κινείται και ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ομίλου Altec κ. Αθ. Αθανασούλης (στη φωτογραφία), μιλώντας στο «Βήμα» με αφορμή τη διακοπή των κυκλωμάτων της θυγατρικής Altec Telecoms. Ο κ. Αθανασούλης επιτίθεται με σκληρούς χαρακτηρισμούς κατά της ηγεσίας του ΟΤΕ, λέγοντας ότι επιχειρεί την εξόντωση της Altec και θεωρεί ότι σύντομα ο ΟΤΕ θα «τραβήξει το χαλί» και σε άλλους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. 





*- Κύριε Αθανασούλη, πώς έφθασε η Altec Telecoms σε αδυναμία πληρωμών και πότε ξεκίνησε ο κύκλος των χρεών από τον ΟΤΕ;* 

«Κατ' αρχάς θέλω να επισημάνω ότι οι συνολικές αγορές υπηρεσιών ομίλου ΟΤΕ που πραγματοποίησε ο όμιλος Altec τα τελευταία δέκα έτη υπερβαίνουν τα 400 εκατ. ευρώ. Ουσιαστικά ο όμιλος Altec αποτελεί για τον ΟΤΕ έναν πολύ μεγάλο πελάτη-καταναλωτή υπηρεσιών του. Επίσης, δεν πρόκειται για χρέη αλλά για χρεώσεις. Είναι μια ιστορία αντιδικίας η οποία χρονολογείται από το 2000. Για πρώτη φορά ο ΟΤΕ εμφανίζεται το 2002 και, υπό την απειλή της διακοπής των κυκλωμάτων, μάς ζητεί να πληρώσουμε ποσά που ανέρχονται στα 3,5 εκατ. ευρώ. Υστερα από έντονη διαμαρτυρία και συζητήσεις με τον ΟΤΕ αποδείχθηκε περίτρανα ότι οι χρεώσεις αφορούσαν ανύπαρκτα, καταργημένα κυκλώματα. Το τραγικό του πράγματος είναι ότι υπήρχαν χρεώσεις της Altec Telecoms ακόμη και πριν από την ίδρυσή της. Επειτα από τις δικές μας έντονες διαμαρτυρίες ο ΟΤΕ παραδέχεται το λάθος του και κάτω από καθεστώς πιέσεων συμβιβαστήκαμε στο 1,5 εκατ. ευρώ. Τα υπόλοιπα 2 εκατ. ευρώ θα πιστώνονταν σε εμάς, πράγμα που ποτέ ωστόσο δεν έγινε. Η συμφωνία είναι υπογεγραμμένη από τον γενικό διευθυντή του ΟΤΕ και έχει λάβει την έγκριση του ΔΣ του ΟΤΕ. Η πρακτική των λάθος χρεώσεων που δεν διορθώνονταν ποτέ ήταν πάγια εχθρική πολιτική του ΟΤΕ κατά τα πρώτα έτη λειτουργίας μας. Ακόμη και όταν τα ίδια τα στελέχη του ΟΤΕ διαπίστωναν τα λάθη αυτά και μας διαβεβαίωναν γραπτώς για την επερχόμενη διόρθωσή τους, στη συνέχεια οι υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ αδρανούσαν συστηματικά. Στις πολλές διαμαρτυρίες μας είναι χαρακτηριστική, π.χ., η περίπτωση στις 17.12.2003, όταν στελέχη του ΟΤΕ "ανακάλυψαν" πληρωμές που είχαμε πραγματοποιήσει ύψους 1,6 εκατ. ευρώ. Ο μη εντοπισμός των πληρωμών μας ως τότε είχε για μία ακόμη φορά επισύρει την απειλή της διακοπής υπηρεσιών. Ακόμη και σήμερα τα στελέχη του ΟΤΕ αρνούνται την αναφορά αυτή την οποία οι ίδιοι μάς έστειλαν στις 17.12.2003, αν και ήταν κοινοποιημένο στα αρμόδια στελέχη του ΟΤΕ». 

*- Είναι δυνατόν να αποδεχθήκατε ανύπαρκτες χρεώσεις όπως υποστηρίζετε;* 

«Με την απειλή διακοπής κυκλωμάτων, ναι. Η αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών ξέρει από αυτά. Λάθη και υπερβολικές χρεώσεις δέχονται καθημερινά και απλοί έλληνες πολίτες. Ο ΟΤΕ αρνείται να δεχτεί την πραγματικότητα του 2008 και αντί να συνεργαστεί έκανε και κάνει καθημερινά χρήση δεσπόζουσας θέσης. Το απαράδεκτο είναι ότι προσπαθεί ιδιαίτερα τώρα, μετά την εξαγορά του, να πάρει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της αγοράς πίσω σχεδόν δικτατορικά και με μεθόδους που θυμίζουν Κατοχή. Ο συναγωνισμός είναι θετικό στοιχείο της αγοράς και ο ανταγωνισμός θεμιτό. Οι τρικλοποδιές, όμως, και τα χτυπήματα κάτω από τη μέση από ξένους επενδυτές σε δύσκολη για την παγκόσμια οικονομία εποχή και σε μια ελληνική εταιρεία εμάς μας κάνουν κάτι παραπάνω από καχύποπτους, μας ωθούν να παλέψουμε για τη στήριξη της εταιρείας πάντα στο πλαίσιο του ομίλου. Σε μια δύσκολη στιγμή για την ελληνική οικονομία, με παγκόσμιους κολοσσούς να καταρρέουν, δεν θα αφήσουμε τέτοιες πρακτικές να απειλήσουν ό,τι φτιάξαμε και να γυρίσουμε στην εποχή του μονοπωλιακού ΟΤΕ, και μάλιστα με ξένους ιδιοκτήτες». 

_- Υπάρχουν και άλλες διαφορές εκτός από τις χρεώσεις των κυκλωμάτων;_ 

«Θα χτυπήσουν όπως τη δική μας και άλλες ελληνικές εταιρείες, προκειμένου να κυριαρχήσουν στην αγορά. Ενα παράδειγμα: σε πρότζεκτ που αναλάβαμε από κοινού στο υπουργείο Γεωργικής Ανάπτυξης ο ΟΤΕ ακολούθησε την ίδια εκβιαστική πρακτική. Επικαλούμενος πίεση από τον πελάτη του, μείωσε κατά 10% το συνολικό τίμημα και ταυτόχρονα παραβίασε αυθαίρετα τη μεταξύ μας γραπτή συμφωνία, αφαιρώντας αντικείμενα μαζί με μείωση της αμοιβής μας. Ετσι, ενώ το αντικείμενο του ΟΤΕ μειώθηκε από 26,4 σε 22 εκατ. ευρώ το δικό μας αντίστοιχα μειώθηκε από 23 σε 12 εκατ. ευρώ. Σε άλλη περίπτωση εμφανίζεται να μας τιμολογεί ήδη τιμολογημένες και εξοφλημένες απαιτήσεις 6 και 7 ετών από υπηρεσίες που είχαν διακοπεί». 

*- Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα ισχυρίζεται ότι η Altec Telecoms τού οφείλει 20 εκατ. ευρώ. Από πού προέρχονται αυτά τα χρήματα;* 

«Τα 7,5 εκατ. ευρώ αφορούν εσφαλμένες χρεώσεις, 7 εκατ. ευρώ τόκους που καταχρηστικά μάς έχει χρεώσει ο ΟΤΕ τα τελευταία χρόνια. Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι ο ΟΤΕ, αφού εξέδιδε λανθασμένα τιμολόγια τα οποία φυσικά και δεν εξοφλούσαμε, στη συνέχεια χρέωνε συστηματικά και με τόκους το λανθασμένο και ανεξόφλητο υπόλοιπο, ανεβάζοντας πλασματικά ακόμη και την αρχική λανθασμένη χρέωση. Και κάτι που δεν λένε: 5 εκατ. ευρώ αφορούν ρυθμισμένο υπόλοιπο, προϊόν μεταξύ μας συμφωνίας του προηγούμενου Οκτωβρίου». 

*- Τελικά ο ΟΤΕ είναι ή δεν είναι τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα;* 

«Τράπεζα όχι, ούτε καν τοκογλύφος συνηθισμένης μορφής. Είναι γνωστό ότι ακόμη και οι τοκογλύφοι ζητούν υψηλούς τόκους για χρήματα που δίνουν. Απαίτηση καταβολής τόκων για ανυπόστατες χρεώσεις δεν έχουν ζητηθεί ούτε σε συνθήκες κατοχής ή αποικιοκρατίας. Στα ποσά που αναφωνεί ο ΟΤΕ ότι χρωστάμε συμπεριλαμβάνονται 7 εκατ. ευρώ τόκοι, ενώ τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο για το κομμάτι που ρυθμίστηκε καταβλήθηκαν 550.000 ευρώ για τόκους προκαταβολικά». 

*- Ο ΟΤΕ ισχυρίζεται ότι τα χρέη σας χρονολογούνται από το καλοκαίρι του 2007.* 

«Το καλοκαίρι του 2007, σύμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ, οι υποχρεώσεις της εταιρείας μας απέναντί του ανέρχονταν σε 15,7 εκατ. ευρώ. Υπό τη μόνιμη απειλή της διακοπής, με καλή πίστη η εταιρεία προσέρχεται και πάλι σε συζητήσεις από την ανάγκη να ξεκαθαρίσει τα βιβλία της, θέλοντας να διαπραγματευτεί την είσοδο επενδυτή και, προκειμένου να κλείσει η υπόθεση αποδεχόμαστε να καταβάλουμε 8,2 εκατ. ευρώ τα οποία διακανονίζονται σε 23 δόσεις με αντίστοιχες επιταγές. Στην ίδια συμφωνία περιλαμβανόταν ότι ως τις 31.12.07 θα ξεκαθάριζε το θέμα των αμφισβητούμενων χρεώσεων των 7,5 εκατ. ευρώ και αυτά θα οδηγούνταν σε διαγραφή. Από την πλευρά μας τηρήσαμε με απόλυτη συνέπεια τον διακανονισμό. Ο ΟΤΕ, όμως, δεν έκανε το ίδιο. Πέρασε ο Δεκέμβριος και τα ανύπαρκτα χρέη των 7,5 εκατ. ευρώ εξακολουθούσαν να υφίστανται. Εκ των υστέρων διαπιστώσαμε ότι εκείνη την περίοδο είχαν ξεκινήσει οι διαπραγματεύσεις για τη συμφωνία με την Deutche Telekom και ίσως είχαν δώσει οικονομικά στοιχεία τα οποία δεν ήθελαν να αλλάξουν. Αυτό όμως δεν αφορά εμάς, είναι δική τους υπόθεση. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στο μεσοδιάστημα ο ΟΤΕ έχει αλλάξει δύο φορές σύστημα τιμολόγησης και οι διπλοχρεώσεις είναι κανόνας και όχι εξαίρεση». 

*- Την κρίσιμη περίοδο του περασμένου Ιουλίου τι έγινε ακριβώς και διεκόπησαν τα κυκλώματα της Altec Telecoms; 
*
«Τον περασμένο Ιούνιο η εταιρεία κατέβαλε τα 360.000 ευρώ που είναι η συμφωνημένη δόση και στις 3 Ιουλίου άλλα 2 εκατ. ευρώ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να είναι γνωστό ότι η εταιρεία στο κρίσιμο χρονικό διάστημα και μεταξύ 31 Ιουνίου και 3 Ιουλίου κατέβαλε στον ΟΤΕ το ποσόν των 2,3 εκατ. ευρώ, εξοφλώντας αξιόγραφα που είχε στην κατοχή του προς εγγύηση ο ΟΤΕ. Το ποσόν αυτό αντιστοιχεί στο ύψος του τρέχοντος μηνιαίου λογαριασμού που εξέδιδε ο ΟΤΕ προς την Altec Telecoms. Το μάνατζμεντ του ΟΤΕ ως πρώτη κίνηση φρόντισε να κλονίσει τις σχέσεις του ομίλου με τις τράπεζες. Η παράλογη και εκβιαστική στάση του ΟΤΕ για εδώ και τώρα αποπληρωμή του συνόλου συμβαίνει ενώ τη διαπραγμάτευση με τον ΟΤΕ για την πληρωμή του είχαν αναλάβει πλέον πέντε τράπεζες. Ωστόσο, ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει συνεχώς στάση κάνοντας τον εκπρόσωπο της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς να παραιτηθεί από τις συζητήσεις. Αναλαμβάνει η Altec Telecoms τις διαπραγματεύσεις και στις 20 Αυγούστου επέρχεται συμφωνία. Ωστόσο ο ΟΤΕ ζητεί μέσα σε πέντε ώρες(!) να καταβληθούν τα συμφωνηθέντα, πράγμα που είναι όχι μόνο είναι αδύνατον, δείχνει επίσης ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε στόχο να πληρωθεί. Εθεσε σε εφαρμογή ένα σχεδιασμένο χτύπημα στα σημεία που δημιουργούν ρωγμή στη δημόσια εικόνα της εταιρείας και την ίδια ώρα ξεκινάει η έντονη παραπληροφόρηση για να δημιουργεί εντυπώσεις, χωρίς να λέγονται τα εξής κρίσιμα: τον Ιούλιο πληρώσαμε κανονικά, στο ποσόν αυτό περιλαμβάνονται τα ρυθμισμένα, οι τόκοι, και τα αμφισβητούμενα. Αυτά και μόνο πλησιάζουν τα 20 εκατ. ευρώ. Και δεν μιλάμε για τα 8 εκατ. ευρώ που είναι η διαφορά μας από τη συνεργασία που είχαμε στο υπουργείο Γεωργίας. Το πλέον παράλογο της υποθέσεως είναι ότι στην ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ, όπου κάνει λόγο για 20 εκατ. ευρώ οφειλές, περιλαμβάνει και τις χρεώσεις ως τα τέλη Αυγούστου. Στο μέσον του μήνα, μια μη οφειλή. Η προσπάθεια του ΟΤΕ ήταν συγκεκριμένη: να δημιουργήσει πλασματικά ένα υπόλοιπο που θα εντυπωσιάζει». 

*- Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε εσείς από αυτή τη στάση;* 

«Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε την συμπεριφορά κάποιου που ήθελε να εισπράξει τα χρήματα που θεωρεί ότι του οφείλουμε. Αντίθετα φέρεται σαν "killer" που αν δεν εμποδιστεί γρήγορα θα γίνει... "serial killer" για την ελληνική αγορά». 

*- Τι θα κάνετε τώρα με την Altec Telecoms;* 

*«Θα γίνει μια απόπειρα να λειτουργήσει με συρρικνωμένη μορφή και με κριτήριο να διασωθούν όσο γίνεται περισσότερες θέσεις εργασίας».* 

*- Πρόσφατα υπεγράφη συμφωνία μεταξύ των πιστωτριών τραπεζών και της μητρικής Altec για τη χρηματοδότηση με κεφάλαιο κίνησης. Τι σημαίνει αυτό για τη μελλοντική πορεία του ομίλου;* 

«Εμείς θα κάνουμε αυτό που κάναμε πάντα, θα επιμείνουμε στο να παραμείνουμε η μεγάλη ελληνική εταιρεία στον χώρο της Πληροφορικής και μάλιστα επιθετικά στις επιχειρηματικές κατευθύνσεις που είναι ήδη γνωστές κυρίως στα κομμάτια που έχουν υψηλή προστιθέμενη αξία, όπως είναι software και ολοκληρωμένες λύσεις. Θα συνεχίσουμε την προσπάθεια ανάπτυξης νέων προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών για τις 65.000 ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις, δηλαδή τους πελάτες μας, στηριζόμενοι στο εξαιρετικό δίκτυο αντιπροσώπων που έχουμε σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Εχουμε ηγετική θέση στον χώρο μας και θα τη διατηρήσουμε. Μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες θα παρουσιάσουμε προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες που για μία ακόμη φορά θα ανοίγουν δρόμους στις ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις για τη νέα εποχή». 



_Το ΒΗΜΑ, 28/09/2008 , Σελ.: D10
Κωδικός άρθρου: B15473D101
ID: 297203_

----------


## valsam

> Μαλλον παει για λυκετο η Αλτεκ! Δειτε το παρακατω link...
> 
> http://www.tovima.gr/print_article.p...473&m=D10&aa=1


Ωραια τα λεει ο Αθανασούλης στο βημα και αφου ειναι ετσι γιατι δεν τα λεει στην δικαιοσηνη ?

Δηλ. αν καταλαβα καλα απο τα 20 μυρια που ζηταει ο ΟΤΕ τα 14,5 ειναι εσφαλμενες χρεωσεις και η altec χρωσταει μονο 5,5 ????

Τελικα ποτε ειναι το δικαστηριο????
Και αν γινει ποτε και εχει αποδεικτικα στοιχια γι΄αυτα που λεει βλεπω ο ΟΤΕ οχι μονο να μην παιρνει τα 5,5 μυρια αλλα να πληρωνει και απο πανω για την ανεπανορθοτη ζημια που προκαλεσε στην altec !!!!!

Aλλα ξεχασα ρε παιδια οτι εδω στο Ελλαδισταν καμια δημοσια υπηρεσια δεν την πληρωνει,
γιατι πληρωσε κανεναν η ΔΕΗ οταν εκαναν απεργια και εκοβαν το ρευμα οποτε τους κ@υλονε με αποτελεσμα να χανει ο κοσμακις το μεροκαματο η σαπιζαν τα φαγητα μες τα ψυγεια ???

----------


## emeliss

Μπλα μπλα μπλα στις εφημερίδες.

Στα δικαστήρια κινείται τίποτα;

----------


## zeta

ε,κάτι έπρεπε να πει και ο Αθανασούλης.
Ας τα πει και στα δικαστήρια, και αν πείσει....μας το λεει.
Όχι ότι ξέρω κάτι, αλλά το να ισχυρίζεται ότι υπάρχουν λάθος χρεώσεις, που ο ΟΤΕ τις αναγνώρισε, και μετά συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν, και μάλιστα τις τοκίζει, και ακόμα χειρότερα ο  Αθανασούλης πλήρωνε δόσεις για αυτές τις απαράδεκτες παράνομες χρεωσεις, ε συγνώμη αλλά δε με πείθει.
Δεν ξέρω ποια ακριβώς ειναι η αλήθεια, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτή.
Και αφού καταφεύγει στις εφημερίδες και λέει αυτές τις μπαρούφες, κλινω να πιστεύω ότι ο οτε εχει 100% δίκιο. Να δούμε βέβαια τι θα πει και ο ΟΤΕ. Αν και ο Αθανασούλης του έδωσε το πλεονέκτημα με τις μπαρουφες που ειπε, να παιξει ο ΟΤΕ όπως θέλει.

----------


## citizen78

Και αντε να δεχτούμε οτι λέει αλήθεια ...
Ναι , ετσι (για χαρη των καταναλωτών που είδαμε ποσο σεβαστηκε) αποδέχτηκε χρεώσεις καποιων εκατομμυρίων χωρς να στείλει ουτε καν εξώδικο ...
Του τη φερναν σε καθε συμφωνία συνεργασίας - δεν γινόταν γραπτή  με ορους - καλοπιστος ήταν και τον ρίχναν...

Δεν διαβασε τουλάχιστον την πρώτη ανακοίνωση* της εταιρείας του* , οπου παραδέχεται οτι καθυστερησε πληρωμές λόγω ...επενδυσεων, και μας λεει οτι ηταν καλοπληρωτής ;;; !!!!!!

Α, ναι, και η ιδια του η εταιρεία τον ξεγελασε .......  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Ούτε δικολαβος σε ειρηνοδικείο το περασμενο αιώνα δεν θα ελεγε τετοια καραγκιοζιλικια....

----------


## karavagos

Πάντως κάποια από αυτά που λέει, έχουν συμβεί και σε άλλους παρόχους.
Υποθέτω όμως ότι η Altec δεν είχε ούτε οικονομικούς με ξυράφια, ούτε νομικούς με @@. Όχι ότι οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι πάνε πίσω. Απλά έχουν βρει πατερίτσες.

Άντε να δούμε και την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ...

----------


## emeliss

Δεν νομίζω να απαντήσει. Μια στημένη συνέντευξη είναι ανάξια απάντησης, ειδικα αφού η υπόθεση έχει πάει στην δικαιοσύνη.

----------


## zeta

και τι να απαντήσει εδώ που τα λέμε.
Μετά από τέτοια συνέντευξη, η οποία μπάζει από παντού,
δεν έχει νόημα να βγει να απαντήσει. Αστον να βραζει μόνος του.
Έχει πέσει το επίπεδο πάρα πολύ.
Ας τα πει και στα δικαστήρια αυτά.

----------


## maik

Με κατι τετοιες στημενες συνεντευξεις φαινονται τα χαλια της δημοσιογραφιας. :Evil: 

Και θεωρουσα "Το Βημα" σοβαρη εφημεριδα.

----------


## papail

> _- Κύριε Αθανασούλη, πώς έφθασε η Altec Telecoms σε αδυναμία πληρωμών και πότε ξεκίνησε ο κύκλος των χρεών από τον ΟΤΕ;_ 
> _- Είναι δυνατόν να αποδεχθήκατε ανύπαρκτες χρεώσεις όπως υποστηρίζετε;_ 
> _- Υπάρχουν και άλλες διαφορές εκτός από τις χρεώσεις των κυκλωμάτων;_ 
> _- Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα ισχυρίζεται ότι η Altec Telecoms τού οφείλει 20 εκατ. ευρώ. Από πού προέρχονται αυτά τα χρήματα;_ 
> _- Τελικά ο ΟΤΕ είναι ή δεν είναι τηλεπικοινωνιακή τράπεζα;_ 
> _- Ο ΟΤΕ ισχυρίζεται ότι τα χρέη σας χρονολογούνται από το καλοκαίρι του 2007._ [/B]
> _- Την κρίσιμη περίοδο του περασμένου Ιουλίου τι έγινε ακριβώς και διεκόπησαν τα κυκλώματα της Altec Telecoms;_ 
> _- Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε εσείς από αυτή τη στάση;_ 
> 
> ...





> Δεν νομίζω να απαντήσει. Μια *στημένη συνέντευξη* είναι ανάξια απάντησης, ειδικα αφού η υπόθεση έχει πάει στην δικαιοσύνη.



O emeliss έχει δίκιο .
Πρόκειται για μία στημένη συνέντευξη.
Από τις δέκα ( 10 ) ερωτήσεις που τέθηκαν ,  οι  οκτώ ( 8) ήταν προς την κατέυθυνση να *ΤΑ ΧΩΣΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ*.
Σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις (που πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρουν μία ακροαματική διαδικασία στο Δικαστήριο  , παρά ένα αναγνώστη μιας εφημερίδας ),
ο κ.Αθανασούλης ήταν *λαλίστατος*.

Στην *μοναδική* ερώτηση  που ενδιαφέρει πράγματι τον αναγνώστη και τους πελάτες της Altec ,
*απάντησε μονολεκτικά και αόριστα*.

O emeliss έχει δίκιο .

Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ σ*ε μία συνέντευξη -παρωδία* .

----------


## hazardous29

ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ:   Τι θα κάνετε τώρα με την Altec Telecoms;

ΑΘΑΝΑΣΟΥΛΗΣ:  «Θα γίνει μια απόπειρα να λειτουργήσει με συρρικνωμένη μορφή και με κριτήριο να διασωθούν όσο 


ΕΝ ΟΛΙΓΟΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΤΕΚ ΤΕΛΕΚΟΜΣ  ΤΕΛΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ

----------


## psyxakias

> Με κατι τετοιες στημενες συνεντευξεις φαινονται τα χαλια της δημοσιογραφιας.


Ειπώθηκε επανειλημμένα από μέλη ότι πρόκειται για στημένη συνέντευξη, γιατί δε το πάμε αντίστροφα και να πούμε εμείς τι ερωτήσεις θα κάναμε; Εμένα όσον αφορά τη διαμάχη (διότι αυτό ήταν το θέμα του ρεπορτάζ), τις βρήκα λίγο-πολύ λογικές και αναμενόμενες  :Whistle: 

*Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε να ρωτήσουν* (για επίσημη επιβεβαίωση, ασχέτως τι ξέρουμε ήδη)*:*

Εφ'όσον θεωρείτε ότι αδικηθήκατε, ποιες είναι οι νομικές σας ενέργειες κατά του ΟΤΕ εώς τώρα;Από την ημέρα διακοπής υπηρεσίων από ΟΤΕ, ποιες ακριβώς υπηρεσίες της Altec Telecoms επηρρεάζονται και σε τι ποσοστό;Θεωρείτε ότι η Altec Telecoms θα ξεπεράσει την κρίση; (χαχα ναι ΟΚ, εδώ ονειρεύομαι, ποιος θα απαντούσε αυτό;  :Razz: )Θα αποζημειωθούν οι συνδρομητές με κάποιο τρόπο, όπως επιπλέον δωρεάν συνδρομή για το χρονικό διάστημα που λαμβάνουν μη ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία;Συνεχίζεται η χρεώση των υπηρεσίων κανονικά στους συνδρομητές σας, έστω και αν δεν παρέχετε ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία;Τι γίνεται με τους πελάτες που έχουν προπληρώσει; Θα λάβουν επιστροφή χρημάτων σε περίπτωση ακύρωσης;Η ποινή σε περίπτωση πρόωρης ακύρωσης έχει επίσημα καταργηθεί, δεδομένου των προβλημάτων της εταιρείας;Ενημερώνει η Altec τακτικά τους συνδρομητές της για την εξέλιξη του προβλήματος;
Αυτά θα ήταν ωραία και για μία συνέντευξη από το ADSLgr, αν φυσικά δεχτεί να δώσει η Altec  :Wink:

----------


## Producer

Αυτές οι ερωτήσεις "πονάνε" και το πιο σημαντικό: Δεν είναι στημένες και δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν τη Δευτέρα στο Χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών...

Εγώ δε θα ρώταγα τίποτα... θα περίμενα τα δικαστήρια... μέχρι τότε θα φυτοζωούν...

----------


## citizen78

> Ειπώθηκε επανειλημμένα από μέλη ότι πρόκειται για στημένη συνέντευξη, γιατί δε το πάμε αντίστροφα και να πούμε εμείς τι ερωτήσεις θα κάναμε; Εμένα όσον αφορά τη διαμάχη (διότι αυτό ήταν το θέμα του ρεπορτάζ), τις βρήκα λίγο-πολύ λογικές και αναμενόμενες 
> 
> *Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε να ρωτήσουν* (για επίσημη επιβεβαίωση, ασχέτως τι ξέρουμε ήδη)*:*
> 
> Εφ'όσον θεωρείτε ότι αδικηθήκατε, ποιες είναι οι νομικές σας ενέργειες κατά του ΟΤΕ εώς τώρα;Από την ημέρα διακοπής υπηρεσίων από ΟΤΕ, ποιες ακριβώς υπηρεσίες της Altec Telecoms επηρρεάζονται και σε τι ποσοστό;Θεωρείτε ότι η Altec Telecoms θα ξεπεράσει την κρίση; (χαχα ναι ΟΚ, εδώ ονειρεύομαι, ποιος θα απαντούσε αυτό; )Θα αποζημειωθούν οι συνδρομητές με κάποιο τρόπο, όπως επιπλέον δωρεάν συνδρομή για το χρονικό διάστημα που λαμβάνουν μη ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία;Συνεχίζεται η χρεώση των υπηρεσίων κανονικά στους συνδρομητές σας, έστω και αν δεν παρέχετε ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία;Τι γίνεται με τους πελάτες που έχουν προπληρώσει; Θα λάβουν επιστροφή χρημάτων σε περίπτωση ακύρωσης;Η ποινή σε περίπτωση πρόωρης ακύρωσης έχει επίσημα καταργηθεί, δεδομένου των προβλημάτων της εταιρείας;Ενημερώνει η Altec τακτικά τους συνδρομητές της για την εξέλιξη του προβλήματος;Αυτά θα ήταν ωραία και για μία συνέντευξη από το ADSLgr, αν φυσικά δεχτεί να δώσει η Altec


 
Κακε !!!! που να τα ξερει αυτά ο ευκολοπιστος και καλοπροαιρετος Αθανασούλης ;;;

----------


## tedd

> ΑΘΑΝΑΣΟΥΛΗΣ: «Θα γίνει μια απόπειρα να λειτουργήσει με συρρικνωμένη μορφή .....


Μεχρι στιγμης ομως λειτουργουν μονο με συρρικνωμενες ταχυτητες  :Razz:

----------


## zeta

> Ειπώθηκε επανειλημμένα από μέλη ότι πρόκειται για στημένη συνέντευξη, γιατί δε το πάμε αντίστροφα και να πούμε εμείς τι ερωτήσεις θα κάναμε; Εμένα όσον αφορά τη διαμάχη (διότι αυτό ήταν το θέμα του ρεπορτάζ), τις βρήκα λίγο-πολύ λογικές και αναμενόμενες 
> 
> *Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε να ρωτήσουν* (για επίσημη επιβεβαίωση, ασχέτως τι ξέρουμε ήδη)*:*
> 
> Εφ'όσον θεωρείτε ότι αδικηθήκατε, ποιες είναι οι νομικές σας ενέργειες κατά του ΟΤΕ εώς τώρα;Από την ημέρα διακοπής υπηρεσίων από ΟΤΕ, ποιες ακριβώς υπηρεσίες της Altec Telecoms επηρρεάζονται και σε τι ποσοστό;Θεωρείτε ότι η Altec Telecoms θα ξεπεράσει την κρίση; (χαχα ναι ΟΚ, εδώ ονειρεύομαι, ποιος θα απαντούσε αυτό; )Θα αποζημειωθούν οι συνδρομητές με κάποιο τρόπο, όπως επιπλέον δωρεάν συνδρομή για το χρονικό διάστημα που λαμβάνουν μη ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία;Συνεχίζεται η χρεώση των υπηρεσίων κανονικά στους συνδρομητές σας, έστω και αν δεν παρέχετε ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία;Τι γίνεται με τους πελάτες που έχουν προπληρώσει; Θα λάβουν επιστροφή χρημάτων σε περίπτωση ακύρωσης;Η ποινή σε περίπτωση πρόωρης ακύρωσης έχει επίσημα καταργηθεί, δεδομένου των προβλημάτων της εταιρείας;Ενημερώνει η Altec τακτικά τους συνδρομητές της για την εξέλιξη του προβλήματος;
> Αυτά θα ήταν ωραία και για μία συνέντευξη από το ADSLgr, αν φυσικά δεχτεί να δώσει η Altec


θα στην δώσει σίγουρα τη συνέντευξη!!!μείνε......ανήσυχος!!!
ο άνθρωπος ο καημένος, εξαπατήθηκε, γιατί ειναι καλόπιστος!!
αλλά όχι να απαντήσει και σε τετοιες ερωτήσεις!!
άσε μπας και κρατήσει κανα δυο μερες ακόμα την τιμή της μετοχής!

----------


## MNP-10

Οτι φταιει η ΑΛΤΕΚ, σιγουρα φταιει σε καποιο σημαντικοτατο βαθμο, αλλα οταν το mob παρει φορα δε σταματαει πουθενα. Ακομα και αν στη συνεντευξη του ο Αθανασουλης εχει πει 5 σωστα και 5 μουφες, ειμαστε ικανοι να ισοπεδωσουμε και τα 5 σωστα που ειπε παρ'οτι δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να γνωριζουμε πως ακριβως εχει η κατασταση. 

Εγω θα περιμενω την απαντηση του ΟΤΕ, γιατι πιστευω οτι ορισμενα εξ'αυτων πρεπει να απαντηθουν (δλδ οτι το νουμερο της οφειλης ειναι εσκεμμενα φουσκωμενο με αλχημειες - συμπεριλαμβανοντας ηδη εξοφλημενα ποσα + ανυπαρκτες χρεωσεις + τοκους οπως και για το αν κατα το παρελθον ο ΟΤΕ εχει σημαντικο ιστορικο λανθασμενων χρεωσεων υψους εκατομμυριων ευρω). 

Εξ'αλλου, αν ειμουν μετοχος του ΟΤΕ θα απαιτουσα μια επισημη απαντηση για να ξερω τι επενδυτικο ρισκο υπαρχει για τον ΟΤΕ, σε σχεση με καποια ενδεχομενη νομικη εκβαση της υποθεσης. Πρεπει να ξερω το ρισκο αν ο ΟΤΕ λεει αληθεια ή οχι, αλλιως μπορει να ειμαι εξαπατημενος ως επενδυτης - αν πχ αυριο η ALTEC κερδισει μια μηνυση και στη συνεχεια καταθεσει και μια αγωγη για την εξοντωση της, την οποια μπορει να κερδισει - επειδη ειχε δικιο σε πρωτη φαση. Πχ η TELEDOME, οντας πιο στριμωγμενη εταιρια (μικρο πελατολογιο, κατερρευσε το deal με hol, εχει μπει σε συνδιαλλαγη εδω και καιρο κτλ) κανει μηνυσεις και αγωγες και στη μανα της που λεει ο λογος. Τωρα που η ALTEC ειναι στριμωγμενη, ποιος μπορει να εγγυηθει οτι δε θα κανει το ιδιο?

Εμεις μπορει να το βλεπουμε σε φαση "πολεμος δηλωσεων" αλλα ειναι και το θεμα του ΧΑΑ στη μεση..  Οι 2 εταιριες πρεπει να παρεχουν ακριβη πληροφορηση για τον επενδυτη, αλλιως ανακυπτει προβλημα ευθυνων λογω της σχετικης νομοθεσιας. Και παλι καλα που ειναι και το ΧΑΑ για να μαθαινουμε καποιες λεπτομερειες, αλλιως οι χρηστες θα ηταν στο σκοταδι αν περιμεναν να φιλοτιμηθει η ΑΛΤΕΚ.

----------


## zeta

σίγουρα δε γνωρίζουμε πως ακριβώς έχει η κατάσταση, απλά οι δηλώσεις Αθανασούλη μας...υποψιάζουν...
Δεν ήταν τώρα συνέντευξη αυτή σοβαρού ανθρώπου και σοβαρού επιχειρηματία.
Φυσικά και όλα γίνονται για το χρηματιστήριο.
Τώρα αν ο ΟΤΕ ειχε κανει τετοιο λαθος, δεν θα το διορθωνε? δεν θα το ήλεγχε πριν κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες της Άλτεκ? γιατί να μπει και αυτός σε περιπέτειες, ενώ είναι σε πλεονεκτική θέση?
Στα λογιστήρια δεν κανουν ελέγχους? οτι βρέχει κατεβάζει? Λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται αυτό, για τετοιες περιπτώσεις, χωρίς να ξέρω βεβαια. Στους οικιακούς πελάτες, κάνουν λάθη, οχι τοσο ο ΟΤΕ όσο οι εναλλακτικοί, αλλά ο οτε όποτε κανει λάθος επανορθώνει, αλλά δεν ειναι το θεμα εκει, στα λογιστικά των εταιρικών πελατών δε μπορει να μην κανουν μεγαλύτερο έλεγχο..θα τους έπαιρναν με τις πέτρες. Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου βέβαια, χωρίς να ξέρω πως ακριβώς λειτουργούν. Η λογική μου μου υπαγορεύει την άποψή μου.

----------


## takisch

να κάνω μια αφελή ερώτηση στους οικονομολόγους του φόρουμ?
Γιατί ανεβαίνουν οι μετοχές μουλτιράμα και ΑΛΤΕΚ ?

Μήπως παίζεται κάτι? :Thinking:  ή είναι τυχαίο!

----------


## kanenas3

@zeta

Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και ο ΟΤΕ έχει γράψει "λάθος" ποσά στα βιβλία τότε για να το διορθώσει θα πρέπει να προχωρήσει σε διαγραφές των ποσών αυτών με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Αν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι μάλλον πιο απλό να περιμένει το δικαστήριο, αν και όταν γίνει, παρά να βάλει τα χεράκια να βγάλει τα ματάκια του και να δώσει θάρρος σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους.

Το θέμα των πλασματικών χρεώσεων ακούγεται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια αλλά κανείς δεν έδωσε σημασία σε αυτά που λέγανε εταιρίες τύπου Telepassport κτλ.

----------


## a66fm

> να κάνω μια αφελή ερώτηση στους οικονομολόγους του φόρουμ?
> Γιατί ανεβαίνουν οι μετοχές μουλτιράμα και ΑΛΤΕΚ ?
> 
> Μήπως παίζεται κάτι? ή είναι τυχαίο!


θα ενοείς της microland που πεεεεεεεφτει  και όχι των multirama




> Στους οικιακούς πελάτες, κάνουν λάθη, οχι τοσο ο ΟΤΕ όσο οι εναλλακτικοί, αλλά ο οτε όποτε κανει λάθος επανορθώνει, αλλά δεν ειναι το θεμα εκει, στα λογιστικά των εταιρικών πελατών δε μπορει να μην κανουν μεγαλύτερο έλεγχο..θα τους έπαιρναν με τις πέτρες.


ξέρεις πόσα "νταμάρια" θέλουμε για να βρούμε αρκετές πέτρες για τους πετάξουμε;;;
απλά η διαφορά με τους οικιακούς πελάτες ειναι οτι στις ομαδικές καταγγελίες (θυμάσε το ομαδικά τυχαίο λάθος λίγο πριν η infote βγεί στο σφυρί που όλοι ξαφνικά βρεθήκαμε να έχουμε κανει καταχώριση στον χρυσό οδηγό;; :Wink:  φωνάζουν πολλοί, εδώ ένας.
δεν λέω οτι οι εναλακτικοί είναι αγιοι και αλάνθαστοι (που να μήν έβαζαν το billing software πριν καν ξεκινησει η κάθε εταιρία να δημιουργεί δικτυο)  αλλά απο εναλακτικό μου έχουν πεί να μην πληρωσω τίποτα μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει ο λογαριασμός μου.
στον οτε σε όλα τα λάθη που έχουν γίνει ακόμα και σε αυτα που υπάρχει επίσημη αποδοχή η "εντολή" ειναι πληρώστε και θα το αφαιρέσουμε σε επόμενο λογαριασμό. :Thumb down:

----------


## maik

> Οτι φταιει η ΑΛΤΕΚ, σιγουρα φταιει σε καποιο σημαντικοτατο βαθμο, αλλα οταν το mob παρει φορα δε σταματαει πουθενα. Ακομα και αν στη συνεντευξη του ο Αθανασουλης εχει πει 5 σωστα και 5 μουφες, ειμαστε ικανοι να ισοπεδωσουμε και τα 5 σωστα που ειπε παρ'οτι δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να γνωριζουμε πως ακριβως εχει η κατασταση. 
> 
> Εγω θα περιμενω την απαντηση του ΟΤΕ, γιατι πιστευω οτι ορισμενα εξ'αυτων πρεπει να απαντηθουν (δλδ οτι το νουμερο της οφειλης ειναι εσκεμμενα φουσκωμενο με αλχημειες - συμπεριλαμβανοντας ηδη εξοφλημενα ποσα + ανυπαρκτες χρεωσεις + τοκους οπως και για το αν κατα το παρελθον ο ΟΤΕ εχει σημαντικο ιστορικο λανθασμενων χρεωσεων υψους εκατομμυριων ευρω). 
> 
> Εξ'αλλου, αν ειμουν μετοχος του ΟΤΕ θα απαιτουσα μια επισημη απαντηση για να ξερω τι επενδυτικο ρισκο υπαρχει για τον ΟΤΕ, σε σχεση με καποια ενδεχομενη νομικη εκβαση της υποθεσης. Πρεπει να ξερω το ρισκο αν ο ΟΤΕ λεει αληθεια ή οχι, αλλιως μπορει να ειμαι εξαπατημενος ως επενδυτης - αν πχ αυριο η ALTEC κερδισει μια μηνυση και στη συνεχεια καταθεσει και μια αγωγη για την εξοντωση της, την οποια μπορει να κερδισει - επειδη ειχε δικιο σε πρωτη φαση. Πχ η TELEDOME, οντας πιο στριμωγμενη εταιρια (μικρο πελατολογιο, κατερρευσε το deal με hol, εχει μπει σε συνδιαλλαγη εδω και καιρο κτλ) κανει μηνυσεις και αγωγες και στη μανα της που λεει ο λογος. Τωρα που η ALTEC ειναι στριμωγμενη, ποιος μπορει να εγγυηθει οτι δε θα κανει το ιδιο?
> 
> Εμεις μπορει να το βλεπουμε σε φαση "πολεμος δηλωσεων" αλλα ειναι και το θεμα του ΧΑΑ στη μεση..  Οι 2 εταιριες πρεπει να παρεχουν ακριβη πληροφορηση για τον επενδυτη, αλλιως ανακυπτει προβλημα ευθυνων λογω της σχετικης νομοθεσιας. Και παλι καλα που ειναι και το ΧΑΑ για να μαθαινουμε καποιες λεπτομερειες, αλλιως οι χρηστες θα ηταν στο σκοταδι αν περιμεναν να φιλοτιμηθει η ΑΛΤΕΚ.


Η απαντηση θα δωθει στα δικατηρια που καθε ενα απο τα δυο μερη θα φερει τα στοιχεια που διαθετει. Σε πρωτη φαση δικαιωθηκε ο ΟΤΕ . Ο Αθανασουλης προσπαθει να δημιουργησει εντυπωσεις με στημενα δημοσιευματα. Αν εχει τεκμηριωμενα στοιχεια γιατι δεν τα κατεθεσε στο πρωτοδικο δικαστηριο ; ουτε καν στην ΕΕΤΤ .

----------


## konenas

@zeta
Μην ορκίζεσαι όταν λες ότι ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ όταν κάνει λάθη επανορθώνει. Γνωρίζω περίπτωση που έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια και δεν έχει επανορθώσει ακόμη.

@mnp-10
Η διένεξη έχει όντως δρόμο μακρύ μπροστά της. Τα δικαστήρια θα δείξουν ποιος έχει μεγαλύτερο «δόντι» και όχι ποιος έχει δίκαιο. Γνωρίζω καλά ότι τα «δόντια» της ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν είναι φρονιμίτες. Οι μόνοι χαμένοι θα είναι οι πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ και οι μέτοχοι όποιου χάσει. Το κλίμα πάντως είναι υπέρ της και ειδικά τώρα που πήρε το «φιλί της ζωής».

----------


## vasoula78

*Στην On Telecoms μετακομίζει η Σούλα Εβανς*

Αποχωρεί από την Altec Telecoms η νυν διευθύνουσα σύμβουλος της εταιρίας κ. Σούλα Έβανς. Σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες η κ. Έβανς θα «μετακομίσει» στην On Telecoms, όπου και θα αναλάβει υψηλή διοικητική θέση.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι ανέλαβε το τιμόνι της εταιρίας το Μάιο του 2008 και οι λόγοι αποχώρησής της παραμένουν αδιευκρίνιστοι, παρά το γεγονός ότι ο Πρόεδρος του Ομίλου κ. Θανάσης Αθανασούλης είχε χαρακτηρίσει την παρουσία της σημαντική για την περαιτέρω ώθηση της εταιρίας, λόγω της πλούσιας εμπειρίας που διαθέτει στο χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών.

Να σημειωθεί ότι η κα. Έβανς ήταν Γενική Διευθύντρια Εταιρικών και Οικιακών Πελατών του ΟΤΕ, πριν αναλάβει τη διοίκηση της Altec Telecoms. 

*πηγή : http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...1/Article.aspx*

----------


## whitehed

Παει και η ΟΝ... :ROFL:

----------


## papail

> @zeta
> Μην ορκίζεσαι όταν λες ότι ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ όταν κάνει λάθη επανορθώνει. Γνωρίζω περίπτωση που έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια και δεν έχει επανορθώσει ακόμη.


όπως καταλαβαίνεις το επιχείρημά σου , δεν έχει καμία ισχύ και καμία βάση.
έχουμε χορτάσει από αόριστες πληροφορίες , και μη επώνυμες καταγγελίες ή περιπτώσεις χωρίς στοιχεία.
Αν θες  δώσε συγκεκριμένα και ακριβή στοιχεία , να δούμε αν έχεις δίκιο.





> @mnp-10
> Η διένεξη έχει όντως δρόμο μακρύ μπροστά της. Τα δικαστήρια θα δείξουν ποιος έχει μεγαλύτερο «δόντι» και όχι ποιος έχει δίκαιο. Γνωρίζω καλά ότι τα «δόντια» της ΑΛΤΕΚ δεν είναι φρονιμίτες. Οι μόνοι χαμένοι θα είναι οι πελάτες της ΑΛΤΕΚ και οι μέτοχοι όποιου χάσει. Το κλίμα πάντως είναι υπέρ της και ειδικά τώρα που πήρε το «φιλί της ζωής».


Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για την θέση σου.
Αλίμονο αν χάσουμε την εμπιστοσύνη σου *και* στη Δικαιοσύνη

----------


## odys2008

> *Στην On Telecoms μετακομίζει η Σούλα Εβανς*


 :Worthy:  Πάει και η ON. Θα βαρέσει κανόνι :Thumb down:

----------


## MANTHES

> *Στην On Telecoms μετακομίζει η Σούλα Εβανς*
> Να σημειωθεί ότι η κα. Έβανς ήταν Γενική Διευθύντρια Εταιρικών και Οικιακών Πελατών του ΟΤΕ, πριν αναλάβει τη διοίκηση της Altec Telecoms. 
> *πηγή : http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...1/Article.aspx*


Δηλαδη η κυρα Σουλα μας εκανε την ζημια;  :ROFL: 
Ελεος  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## takisch

[QUOTE=a66fm;2354926]θα ενοείς της microland που πεεεεεεεφτει  και όχι των multirama


ναι sorry για την multirama αλλά της altek?  :Sorry:  και τις microland τελευταίες 7 ημέρες κάτι γίνεται. Μήπως τα νέα δάνεια?

----------


## pasas9

> Αν θες  δώσε συγκεκριμένα και ακριβή στοιχεία , να δούμε αν έχεις δίκιο.
> 
> Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για την θέση σου.
> Αλίμονο αν χάσουμε την εμπιστοσύνη σου *και* στη Δικαιοσύνη


Να δωσουμε στοιχεια και ακριβη μαλιστα για να δειτε αν εχουμε δικιο;
Και να εχουμε εσεις τι θα κανετε;
Λυπαστε για τις θεσεις αλλων και οχι για τις δικιες σας; Πρωτοτυπο...


Off Topic


		Και το κερασακι, η δικαιοσυνη ειναι τυφλη και προσφατα πως το ειπε κατσε να δεις,
οι υπουργοι *δεν ειναι λαμογια* αλλα παραπλανηθηκαν

----------


## vasoula78

> Δηλαδη η κυρα Σουλα μας εκανε την ζημια; 
> Ελεος


οχι ποτε να προλαβει σε 3 μηνες

αλλα ειναι να μην σου βγει το ονομα στην αγορα

----------


## papail

> Να δωσουμε στοιχεια και ακριβη μαλιστα για να δειτε αν εχουμε δικιο;
> Και να εχουμε εσεις τι θα κανετε;
> Λυπαστε για τις θεσεις αλλων και οχι για τις δικιες σας; Πρωτοτυπο...
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και το κερασακι, η δικαιοσυνη ειναι τυφλη και προσφατα πως το ειπε κατσε να δεις,
> οι υπουργοι *δεν ειναι λαμογια* αλλα παραπλανηθηκαν


Αφού δεν κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω .......λυπάμαι και για σένα.


Όταν σε μία συζήτηση λέει  κάποιος  π.χ._ξέρω μία περίπτωση που η τάδε Εταιρεία έκλεψε κάποιον._

Αυτό *από μόνο του* δεν είναι επιχείρημα εναντίον της Εταιρείας.
( Θα μπορούσε να είναι επιχείρημα σε μία συζήτηση δεκάχρονων ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση σε συζήτηση καφενείου).

Στο δικό μας forum όμως  ( που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έχει κάποιο ανεβασμένο επίπεδο ) ,
 μία καταγγελία  ή αναφορά τύπου : _<<ξέρω μία περίπτωση που η τάδε Εταιρεία έκλεψε κάποιον>>,_ 
δεν έχει  *καμία* αξία 
αν δεν συνοδεύεται με τα ανάλογα *πραγματικά στοιχεία*.

Τι θα τα *κάνω* ;

Πρώτον θα *πειστώ*  για την ορθότητα των επιχειρημάτων σου 
και αν *μπορώ* θα σε *βοηθήσω* να λύσεις το προβλημά σου.

*Εγώ* είμαι ο papail και απάντησα σε ένα post του konenas

Αυτά τα *εμείς* και *εσείς* , δεν τα καταλαβαίνω.
Τι εννοείς ; Προς τι η ομαδοποίηση ; Ποιον βολεύει;


Όσο για το κερασάκι σου , αν κατάφεραν οι άχρηστοι πολιτικοί να μας διαβρώσουν 
σε τέτοιο σημείο  ώστε να μη έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη στη δικαιοσύνη , 
*ΑΛΙΜΟΝΟ ΜΑΣ.
*

Πάντως δεν έχεςι δίκιο. Δες αυτό..............

Σύμβουλος του Πρωθυπουργού ...............

----------


## lewton

> σίγουρα δε γνωρίζουμε πως ακριβώς έχει η κατάσταση, απλά οι δηλώσεις Αθανασούλη μας...υποψιάζουν...


Είσαι σίγουρη ότι δε γνωρίζεις;
Μόλις πριν λίγα posts έγραφες σαν να έχεις πλήρη ενημέρωση επί του θέματος.
Τελικά γνωρίζεις ή όχι;  :Thinking:

----------


## baskon

Χεχε.
Η σουλα στην Ον....
Δυσκολα τα πραματα. :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## MNP-10

> Η απαντηση θα δωθει στα δικατηρια που καθε ενα απο τα δυο μερη θα φερει τα στοιχεια που διαθετει. Σε πρωτη φαση δικαιωθηκε ο ΟΤΕ . Ο Αθανασουλης προσπαθει να δημιουργησει εντυπωσεις με στημενα δημοσιευματα. Αν εχει τεκμηριωμενα στοιχεια γιατι δεν τα κατεθεσε στο πρωτοδικο δικαστηριο ; ουτε καν στην ΕΕΤΤ .


Γιατι η σταση των εναλλακτικων ειναι κατι σε στυλ "δε πας κοντρα στον ΟΤΕ γιατι αν του τη βγεις μια, θα στη βγει 10. Ειναι ο βασικος προμηθευτης σου και αν αντιμετωπισεις σοβαρα εχθρικη σταση, τοτε μια "νικη" μπορει να σημανει πολλαπλες ηττες". 

Αν αποφασισει να κλεισει τη Telecoms, αφου πλεον δε θα εχει αναγκη τον ΟΤΕ, μπορει να ακουσουμε πραγματα και κατηγοριες που υπο αλλες συνθηκες δε θα μαθαιναμε ποτε (για τον παραπανω λογο).

----------


## papail

> Χεχε.
> Η σουλα στην Ον....
> Δυσκολα τα πραματα.


Εντάξει ...........
συνειρμικά εκεί πάει το μυαλό όλων μας.

Αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι Η Σούλα , κατάφερε σε 2-3 μήνες να καταστρέψει την ALTEC.

Εκτός και να έχει σπάνιο ταλέντο .................. :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Πράγματα και κατηγορίες που θα είναι στον αέρα.

Υπάρχουν νόμοι και κανόνες. *Όλες οι κινήσεις έξω από την δικαιοσύνη στόχο έχουν τις εντυπώσεις και τίποτα άλλο.*

----------


## papail

> Γιατι η σταση των εναλλακτικων ειναι κατι σε στυλ "δε πας κοντρα στον ΟΤΕ γιατι αν του τη βγεις μια, θα στη βγει 10. Ειναι ο βασικος προμηθευτης σου και αν αντιμετωπισεις σοβαρα εχθρικη σταση, τοτε μια "νικη" μπορει να σημανει πολλαπλες ηττες". 
> 
> Αν αποφασισει να κλεισει τη Telecoms, αφου πλεον δε θα εχει αναγκη τον ΟΤΕ, *μπορει να ακουσουμε πραγματα* και κατηγοριες που υπο αλλες συνθηκες δε θα μαθαιναμε ποτε (για τον παραπανω λογο).


Σωστή λογική. :Respekt: 

Αλλά αυτά θα τα δούμε στο μέλλον. :Thinking: 
Ελπίζω βέβαια  ό,τι ακούσουμε να είναι τεκμηριωμένο και όχι αερολογίες.

----------


## MNP-10

Ενα ειναι σιγουρο: Τα τεκμηρια δε θα τα δωσουν σε εμας  :ROFL:

----------


## emeliss

> Ενα ειναι σιγουρο: Τα τεκμηρια δε θα τα δωσουν σε εμας


Αυτό λέμε τόση ώρα!

----------


## papail

> Ενα ειναι σιγουρο: Τα τεκμηρια δε θα τα δωσουν σε εμας


Όχι βέβαια σε εμάς.

Εννοείται ότι  ό,τι έχει να πει και να αποδείξει θα το κάνει στα δικαστήρια.

Ούτε σε εμάς , ούτε στις φυλλάδες.

----------


## lewton

> Όχι βέβαια σε εμάς.
> 
> Εννοείται ότι  ό,τι έχει να πει και να αποδείξει θα το κάνει στα δικαστήρια.
> 
> Ούτε σε εμάς , ούτε στις φυλλάδες.


Εγώ λέω να τα δώσει στη Μπουγάτσου.  :One thumb up:

----------


## maik

> Γιατι η σταση των εναλλακτικων ειναι κατι σε στυλ "δε πας κοντρα στον ΟΤΕ γιατι αν του τη βγεις μια, θα στη βγει 10. Ειναι ο βασικος προμηθευτης σου και αν αντιμετωπισεις σοβαρα εχθρικη σταση, τοτε μια "νικη" μπορει να σημανει πολλαπλες ηττες". 
> 
> Αν αποφασισει να κλεισει τη Telecoms, αφου πλεον δε θα εχει αναγκη τον ΟΤΕ, μπορει να ακουσουμε πραγματα και κατηγοριες που υπο αλλες συνθηκες δε θα μαθαιναμε ποτε (για τον παραπανω λογο).


Οποιος εχει στοιχεια τα δινει την δκαιοσυνη και δεν κλαιγεται στις εφημεριδες .Ειδικα μαλιστα αν αφορουν πραγματικα λεφτα. Τα τιμολογια και λοιπα παραστατικα ειναι πραγματικα στοιχεια και ελεγχονται πολλαπλως απο πολους παραγοντες κυριως θεσμικους.
Τα υπολοιπα ειναι φιλολογια.

----------


## stl04

> *Στην On Telecoms μετακομίζει η Σούλα Εβανς*
> 
> Αποχωρεί από την Altec Telecoms η νυν διευθύνουσα σύμβουλος της εταιρίας κ. Σούλα Έβανς. Σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες η κ. Έβανς θα «μετακομίσει» στην On Telecoms, όπου και θα αναλάβει υψηλή διοικητική θέση.
> 
> Υπενθυμίζεται ότι ανέλαβε το τιμόνι της εταιρίας το Μάιο του 2008 και οι λόγοι αποχώρησής της παραμένουν αδιευκρίνιστοι, παρά το γεγονός ότι ο Πρόεδρος του Ομίλου κ. Θανάσης Αθανασούλης είχε χαρακτηρίσει την παρουσία της σημαντική για την περαιτέρω ώθηση της εταιρίας, λόγω της πλούσιας εμπειρίας που διαθέτει στο χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών.
> 
> Να σημειωθεί ότι η κα. Έβανς ήταν Γενική Διευθύντρια Εταιρικών και Οικιακών Πελατών του ΟΤΕ, πριν αναλάβει τη διοίκηση της Altec Telecoms. 
> 
> *πηγή : http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...1/Article.aspx*



Αφου τα κατεστρεψε ολα, καιρος να φευγει. Σαν μια παλια ταινια του Χαρι Κλιν "Αστυνομος Μπεκας".  Το καλο ειναι οτι σκεφτομουνα να παω για double play στην ON, αλλα δεν πηγα τελικα. Αγιο ειχα.  :Razz:

----------


## zeta

> @zeta
> 
> Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και ο ΟΤΕ έχει γράψει "λάθος" ποσά στα βιβλία τότε για να το διορθώσει θα πρέπει να προχωρήσει σε διαγραφές των ποσών αυτών με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Αν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι μάλλον πιο απλό να περιμένει το δικαστήριο, αν και όταν γίνει, παρά να βάλει τα χεράκια να βγάλει τα ματάκια του και να δώσει θάρρος σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους.
> 
> Το θέμα των πλασματικών χρεώσεων ακούγεται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια αλλά κανείς δεν έδωσε σημασία σε αυτά που λέγανε εταιρίες τύπου Telepassport κτλ.


συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες, και φυσικά αν ο οτε ανακαλύψει τωρα ότι εχει κανει λαθος, δεν θα το διορθωσει, θα το αφησει για τα δικαστηρια.
εγω ομως άλλο εννοούσα,
 ότι ειναι δυνατον να γινονται τετοια λαθη συνεχεια?
1ον σε μεγαλους πελατες θα πρεπει να κανει 5 φορες ελεγχο πριν την οριστικη εγγραφή, και φαντάζομαι το κανει.
2ον, επειδή ήδη έχει ξαναακουστει κατι τετοιο οπως λες, θα επρεπε να προσεχει ακομα περισσοτερο, ακριβως γιατι μπαινει σε κινδυνο και ο ιδιος.
αν αποδειχτει οτι κανει σκοπιμα λαθη κλπ, δεν τον συμφερει. Και αν το κανει, θα αποδειχτει.
αρα, θεωρω οτι αποκλειεται να το κανει.
αυτό είπα πιο πριν.
δε συμφερει τον ΟΤΕ κατι τετοιο.
Ούτε τους μετόχους του.
εγώ προσωπικά δεν πιιστεύω τον Αθανασούλη, η συνεντευξη ειναι για τα πανηγύρια.
όσο για την Τελεπασπορτ, άλλη σοβαρή εταιρία....
και να πω και κάτι άλλο, οι πιο μεγάλες και "σοβαρές εταιρίες" που χρωστανε και αυτές στον οτε, αλλά πληρώνουν, αμφισβήτησαν τις χρεώσεις του? (φορθνετ κλπ).
άρα κάτι τρεχει με αυτούς που βαρανε κανονια, και προσπαθουνε με οποιο μεσο να κρατησουν την τιμη της μετοχης  και τις εντυπώσεις.

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> θα ενοείς της microland που πεεεεεεεφτει  και όχι των multirama
> 
> 
> ξέρεις πόσα "νταμάρια" θέλουμε για να βρούμε αρκετές πέτρες για τους πετάξουμε;;;
> απλά η διαφορά με τους οικιακούς πελάτες ειναι οτι στις ομαδικές καταγγελίες (θυμάσε το ομαδικά τυχαίο λάθος λίγο πριν η infote βγεί στο σφυρί που όλοι ξαφνικά βρεθήκαμε να έχουμε κανει καταχώριση στον χρυσό οδηγό;; φωνάζουν πολλοί, εδώ ένας.
> δεν λέω οτι οι εναλακτικοί είναι αγιοι και αλάνθαστοι (που να μήν έβαζαν το billing software πριν καν ξεκινησει η κάθε εταιρία να δημιουργεί δικτυο)  αλλά απο εναλακτικό μου έχουν πεί να μην πληρωσω τίποτα μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει ο λογαριασμός μου.
> στον οτε σε όλα τα λάθη που έχουν γίνει ακόμα και σε αυτα που υπάρχει επίσημη αποδοχή η "εντολή" ειναι πληρώστε και θα το αφαιρέσουμε σε επόμενο λογαριασμό.


στα αφαιρούν όμως. (από τον ΟΤΕ)
δεν πληρωσες ποτε κατι που δεν χρησιμοποίησες. Δεν σε έκλεψαν ποτέ.
αυτό συζητάμε τώρα.

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @zeta
> Μην ορκίζεσαι όταν λες ότι ο Οργ.Τ.Ελ όταν κάνει λάθη επανορθώνει. Γνωρίζω περίπτωση που έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια και δεν έχει επανορθώσει ακόμη.


εννοείται ότι δεν ορκίζομαι.
από όσα βλέπω και ακούω κρίνω.
δεν παει να πει ότι τα βλέπω και τα ακούω όλα.
τώρα η περίπτωση που λες, δεν ξερουμε ποια είναι. Δώσε στοιχεία να το συζητήσουμε.
πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι τουλάχιστον όταν υπάρχει εξτρα χρεωση παγίων κλπ
που αποδυκνείεται (ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης),
τότε σίγουρα στα αφαιρεί από τον επόμενο λογαριασμό.

----------


## Producer

> Αν αποφασισει να κλεισει τη Telecoms, αφου πλεον δε θα εχει αναγκη τον ΟΤΕ, μπορει να ακουσουμε πραγματα και κατηγοριες που υπο αλλες συνθηκες δε θα μαθαιναμε ποτε (για τον παραπανω λογο).


Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι δεν θα έχει πλέον ανάγκη τον ΟΤΕ...

Εάν κάνει παγαποντιά και δε πληρώσει έστω μέρος αυτών που χρωστάει η telecoms... θα τα βρει μπαστούνια αύριο ίσως σε μια νέα δουλειά της μητρικής... (άσε που δε χρωστάνε μόνο στον ΟΤΕ)

Η αγορά δεν ξεχνάει και σχεδόν όλες οι δουλειές είναι συνδεδεμένες (συμφέροντα γαρ)...  :Whistle: 

edit: Rest In Peace (RIP) ON...

----------


## paraskdi

Tελικά η Σούλα Εβανς είναι μεγάλη μαυρόγατα.

----------


## karavagos

Τίποτα δεν γίνεται σκόπιμα. Όλα γίνονται λόγω αδυναμιών σε συστήματα. Και φυσικά εκ των υστέρων προσπαθούν όλοι να βγάλουν άκρη, εκμεταλλευόμενοι ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του αυτές τις αδυναμίες.
Αμφισβητήσεις σε χρεώσεις γίνονται αρκετά συχνά, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βγουν στην επιφάνεια. Η πλειοψηφία αυτών λύνεται εσωτερικά.
Άλλωστε όταν ξέρεις ότι εξαρτάσαι από κάποιον και θες να συνεχίσεις να λειτουργείς, αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος να σε στηρήξει άμεσα, το βουλώνεις και αφήνεις τον πρώτο να κάνει τα κουμάντα του, ελπίζοντας για μελλοντική δικαίωση. Αν όμως δεις ότι έρχεται το τέλος σου και δεν την βγάζεις καθαρή, αρχίζεις να τα βγάζεις όλα στην επιφάνεια μαζί με διάφορες άλλες ασυναρτησίες.



Off Topic



Επί ευκαιρία ας μου λύσει και κάποιος μια απορία : στις εκκρεμείς δικαστικές υποθέσεις του ΟΤΕ με τους παρόχους, ενώ σχεδόν όλες έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την ακύρωση των αγωγών (δηλ. την δικαίωση του ΟΤΕ) μέσα σε σχετικά "σύντομο" χρονικό διάστημα, υπάρχει μία που εκκρεμεί από το 2002 και η οποία αναβάλλεται κάθε χρόνο. Γιατί?

----------


## emeliss

Ποιά;;;

----------


## kanenas3

@zeta

Εσύ μπορεί να μην πιστεύεις τον Αθανασούλη αλλά προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ούτε τον έναν ούτε τον άλλο. Για τους μεγάλους είναι ιδιαίτερα βολικό να ξεμπερδεύουν με αυτόν τον τρόπο με τους μικρούς και λέω τους μικρούς γιατί αυτοί γίνονται ενοχλητικοί με τις προσφορές τους ακόμα και κάτω του κόστους. Γιατί να αντιδράσουν οι υπόλοιποι λοιπόν; Πολλοί προβλέπουν δημιουργία καρτέλ 3-4 εταιριών αλλά αυτά δε γίνονται σε μια μέρα αλλά σταδιακά...μήπως έχουμε φτάσει σε ένα τέτοιο σημείο...;

Επειδή όλοι αυτοί είναι μικροί δεν έχουν δικαιώματα; Ο ΟΤΕ έχει τα κυκλώματα και όταν δεν τον πληρώνουν (δίκαια ή άδικα) τα κλείνει για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, άσχετα με το αν έχουν προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη. Όταν όμως έρχεται η ώρα να πληρώσει ο ΟΤΕ, πχ στα πρόστιμα της ΕΕΤΤ, απλά προσφεύγει στη δικαιοσύνη (δικαίωμα του), δεν πληρώνει με τη σιγουριά ότι δεν απειλείται από κανέναν γιατί αυτός έχει τον έλεγχο των κυκλωμάτων. Πόσο δίκαιο το βλέπεις αυτό;

Εύκολο δεν είναι να λες τους πάντες απατεώνες, θυμίζω Telepassport, Teledome, Lannet, Altec (και αν ισχύουν η φήμες για τη Σούλα σύντομα και η On  :Razz: ). Είναι δυνατόν να είναι όλοι αυτοί κακοί και ο ΟΤΕ καλός;;; Σόρρυ αλλά δε ζω σε ένα ασπρό-μαυρο κόσμο...

----------


## ubuntubu

> Tελικά η Σούλα Εβανς είναι μεγάλη μαυρόγατα.


Είναι τουλάχιστον άδικο να γίνεται η Σούλα ,ο αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος στην υπόθεση Altec Telecoms.
Τα προβλήματα ,υπήρχαν πολύ πρίν την εμφάνισή της στην Εταιρία.
Ένας απο τους λόγους που επιλέχθηκε , σε μια δύσκολη περίοδο γαι την Altec  , ήταν τα όποια κονέ της σε υψηλά ιστάμενους κύκλους στον ΟΤΕ.
Χωρίς να ξεχνάμε βέβαια, τον αρνητικό της ρόλο στην εξέλιξη της αγοράς των τηλεπικοινωνιών ,στο παρελθόν.

----------


## zeta

> @zeta
> 
> Εσύ μπορεί να μην πιστεύεις τον Αθανασούλη αλλά προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι ούτε τον έναν ούτε τον άλλο. Για τους μεγάλους είναι ιδιαίτερα βολικό να ξεμπερδεύουν με αυτόν τον τρόπο με τους μικρούς και λέω τους μικρούς γιατί αυτοί γίνονται ενοχλητικοί με τις προσφορές τους ακόμα και κάτω του κόστους. Γιατί να αντιδράσουν οι υπόλοιποι λοιπόν; Πολλοί προβλέπουν δημιουργία καρτέλ 3-4 εταιριών αλλά αυτά δε γίνονται σε μια μέρα αλλά σταδιακά...μήπως έχουμε φτάσει σε ένα τέτοιο σημείο...;
> 
> Επειδή όλοι αυτοί είναι μικροί δεν έχουν δικαιώματα; Ο ΟΤΕ έχει τα κυκλώματα και όταν δεν τον πληρώνουν (δίκαια ή άδικα) τα κλείνει για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, άσχετα με το αν έχουν προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη. Όταν όμως έρχεται η ώρα να πληρώσει ο ΟΤΕ, πχ στα πρόστιμα της ΕΕΤΤ, απλά προσφεύγει στη δικαιοσύνη (δικαίωμα του), δεν πληρώνει με τη σιγουριά ότι δεν απειλείται από κανέναν γιατί αυτός έχει τον έλεγχο των κυκλωμάτων. Πόσο δίκαιο το βλέπεις αυτό;
> 
> Εύκολο δεν είναι να λες τους πάντες απατεώνες, θυμίζω Telepassport, Teledome, Lannet, Altec (και αν ισχύουν η φήμες για τη Σούλα σύντομα και η On ). Είναι δυνατόν να είναι όλοι αυτοί κακοί και ο ΟΤΕ καλός;;; Σόρρυ αλλά δε ζω σε ένα ασπρό-μαυρο κόσμο...


τον Αθανασούλη μετά από αυτή τη συνέντευξη δεν τον πιστεύω σίγουρα.
Τώρα, ουδέποτε ισχυρίστηκα ότι οι επιχειρηματίες δεν παίζουν παιχνίδια, κλπ κλπ, και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον οτε. Και σίγουρα όπου μπορεί να βαλει τρικλοποδιά θα το κανει, όπως όλοι.
Εγώ αυτό που υποστηρίζω είναι ότι δεν τον συμφερει τον οτε να κανει λογιστικό λαθος, σκόπιμα, γιατί θα του γυρίσει μπουμερανγκ. Και με βάση τα λεγόμενα του Αθανασούλη (μπαρούφες), στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ. Ασπρο μαύρο δεν ειναι τιποτα, αυτό ειναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
και πάντα την άποψή μου λέω, με βάση την κρίση μου, δεν γνωρίζω κάτι. Εμένα έτσι μου κάθεται. Το τι άλλο μπορεί να κρύβεται, μπορεί να μην το μάθουμε και ποτέ.

----------


## sexrazat

Νομίζω ότι από το 2004 που το αλισβερίσι ΟΤΕ- εναλλακτικών μπήκε σε μια πιο οργανωμένη βάση (δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες) τα πάντα είναι ξεκάθαρα. Όλη η φασαρία γίνεται για πριν το 2004 και η λογική των εταιρειών είναι απλοϊκά η εξής. Είχα ζητήσει αυτά τα κυκλώματα, δεν τα πήρα στις προκαθορισμένες ημερομηνίες με αποτέλεσμα να χάσω σημαντικά έσοδα τα οποία υπολογίζω τόσα. Άρα σας χρωστάω τόσα μείον αυτά που υπολογίζω ότι έχασα, σούμα αυτά.

Σε αυτή την ιστορία έχουν ακουσθεί (χωρίς ποτέ να αποδειχθούν επίσημα) τα μύρια όσα. Πχ ότι κάποιες εταιρείες ακόμα και σε συνεννόηση με φτωχούς υπαλλήλους του ΟΤΕ, μάθαιναν που ο Οργανισμός είχε προβλήματα καθυστερήσεων και κατέθεταν αιτήματα για μερικούς χιλιάδες φανταστικούς συνδρομητές με σκοπό να διεκδικήσουν εκ των υστέρων διαφυγόντα κέρδη.
Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά την Telepassport (ή της Teledome, μια από τις δύο αυτές) που είχε κάνει μόνη της τους υπολογισμούς και είχε καταλήξει ότι όχι μόνον δεν χρωστάει αλλά της χρωστάνε κιόλας.

Μέχρι την οριστική απόφαση των δικαστηρίων ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει όσο φαιδρό κι αν ακούγεται.

Τώρα ένας Οργανισμός του μεγέθους του ΟΤΕ με ένα σωρό ελεγκτικούς μηχανισμούς και ένα λογιστήριο από μερικούς εκατοντάδες υπαλλήλους να χρεώνει όλως τυχαίως ανύπαρκτα ποσά και σε συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες το κόβω λίγο χλωμό.

Από τη συνέντευξη του κ. Αθανασούλη, προσωπικά βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο να πνίγεται και να προσπαθεί να πιαστεί από τα μαλλιά του. Αν έχεις στοιχεία τα καταθέτεις στο δικαστήριο και διεκδικείς τα δικαιώματά σου. Εγώ μέχρι σήμερα ακούω μόνο λόγια, κοροϊδία των συνδρομητών, ένα χρέος να μεγαλώνει κάθε μήνα και δεν βλέπω κανένα στοιχείο. Μόνο συνεχείς συμβιβασμούς για πληρωμές χρεών που συνεχώς δεν τηρούνται. 

Οπότε επαναλαμβάνω την προσωπική μου άποψη. Στην Ελλάδα μόνο οι μακάκες πληρώνουν. Οι υπόλοιποι φωνάζουν ή δίνουν συνεντεύξεις.

Και φυσικά κανένας ποτέ δεν είναι υπεύθυνος ή διατεθειμένος να πληρώσει τις επιλογές του. Κάτι σαν το Χρηματιστήριο όπου όλοι κέρδιζαν και το έπαιζαν μάγκες και μετά όταν έχαναν ζήταγαν τα λεφτά τους πίσω γιατί εξαπατήθηκαν.

----------


## MANTHES

Με το που εγινε η συμφωνια με τις τραπεζες πεταει η συνδεση μου.
Κατεβαζω με 6,6 ΚΒ  :Razz: . Ειναι η καλυτερη dial-up συνδεση που ειχα ποτε  :ROFL: 
Αμεσως τα λεφτα επιασαν τοπο  :Worthy:

----------


## MNP-10

> και να πω και κάτι άλλο, οι πιο μεγάλες και "σοβαρές εταιρίες" που χρωστανε και αυτές στον οτε, αλλά πληρώνουν, αμφισβήτησαν τις χρεώσεις του? (φορθνετ κλπ).
> άρα κάτι τρεχει με αυτούς που βαρανε κανονια, και προσπαθουνε με οποιο μεσο να κρατησουν την τιμη της μετοχης  και τις εντυπώσεις.


Θυμαμαι μια περιπτωση που ο ΟΤΕ κατι πρεπει να ειχε βγαλει στον τυπο για οφειλες εναλλακτικων και η Forthnet τον διευψεδε για καποιες φερομενες δικες της οφειλες.. δε θυμαμαι λεπτομερειες ομως.

----------


## zeta

δεν ξέρω, μπορεί, απλά αυτό που έχω συγκρατήσει εγώ ειναι ότι οταν καποιος βαραει κανόνι, 
κατηγορεί τον οτε γιαυτο το πράγμα.
οχι ομως πιο πριν (κανει συμβιβασμους και πληρώνει, και οταν φτασει σε σημειο να μην μπορει να πληρωνει, τότε μιλάει για παράνομες χρεώσεις και τρεχει στα δικαστήρια)
και οσοι δεν ειναι στο χειλος της καταστροφης δε λενε τιποτα. Γιατί αν η φορθνετ ισχυριζεται κατι τετοιο, δεν θα επρεπε να προσφυγει στα δικαστηρια τώρα?
εμένα αυτά μου φαίνονται αβάσιμα.
και συμφωνώ, χωρίς να ξέρω πράγματα, αλλά μου φαίνεται η πιο λογική εξήγηση, με την άποψη του 
sexrazat.

----------


## sexrazat

> Θυμαμαι μια περιπτωση που ο ΟΤΕ κατι πρεπει να ειχε βγαλει στον τυπο για οφειλες εναλλακτικων και η Forthnet τον διευψεδε για καποιες φερομενες δικες της οφειλες.. δε θυμαμαι λεπτομερειες ομως.


Νομίζω για το αν ήταν ληξιπρόθεσμες ή όχι. Any way νομίζω ότι και οι σοβαρότερες εταιρείες του χώρου κατά βάθος θέλουν να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο.

----------


## MNP-10

> Νομίζω για το αν ήταν ληξιπρόθεσμες ή όχι. Any way νομίζω ότι και οι σοβαρότερες εταιρείες του χώρου κατά βάθος θέλουν να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο.


Φυσικα και θελουν.. οσο λιγοτεροι παικτες, τοσο μεγαλυτερο market-share για τις ιδιες  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατί αν η φορθνετ ισχυριζεται κατι τετοιο, δεν θα επρεπε να προσφυγει στα δικαστηρια τώρα?


Οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενη σελιδα, και απαντησε και ο maik οτι ειναι φιλολογιες κτλ, η αντιληψη των εναλλακτικων ειναι οτι "δεν πας κοντρα στον ΟΤΕ". Η λογικη ειναι οτι η οποια ηθικη ή νομικη δικαιωση για *1* θεμα μπορει να γινει ενα κατα-συρροη προβλημα για *100* θεματα αν ο ΟΤΕ "αγριεψει" μαζι τους.

----------


## kanenas3

@sexrazat & zeta

1) Διαφορές υπήρχαν σε διάφορες φάσεις ακόμα και με τους μεγάλους αλλά πάντα με το που γινόταν θέμα λυνόταν ώς δια μαγείας. Σίγουρα τα πράγματα έχουν στρώσει αρκετά από το 2004, ίσως και 2005 και δεν ακούμε πλέον για τέτοια θέματα...μέχρι το τελευταίο διάστημα όπου τα ακούσαμε όλα μαζεμένα.

2) Καλώς η κακώς δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις με το βασικό και μοναδικό προμηθευτή σου εκτός και αν έχουν φτάσει στο όριο τα πράγματα, πολύ απλά γιατί έχει την ευχέρεια να σου κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη και να σε ζημιώσει...Σίγουρα είναι ύποπτο το να τα θυμάσαι τελευταία στιγμή όταν όλα καταρρέουν αλλά από την άλλη όταν σε έχουν με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο άντε πες τα δικά σου...

3) Ένα ακόμα τραγικό γεγονός είναι το ότι για τον ΟΤΕ η καθυστέρηση παράδοσης δεν είναι και τίποτα τραγικό, οπότε είναι και αδιανόητο να ζητήσει κάποιος αποζημίωση για αυτό. Μπορεί να γινόταν κατάχρηση και να χρησιμοποιούσαν υπαλλήλους του ΟΤΕ για να μαθαίνουν που υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά θυμάμαι 2 χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις όπου ο ΟΤΕ έκανε κανονικό σαμποτάζ σε Forthnet το 2005 και Vivodi το 2004 (όταν ακόμα ήταν σοβαρή). Σύμφωνα και με αυτά που λέει ο sexrazat για τον ΟΤΕ η καθυστέρηση δεν είναι και τίποτα σημαντικό...αρκεί βέβαια να αφορά τους άλλους και όχι αυτόν.

@maik49

Όταν κάποιος λέει κάτι εναντίων του ΟΤΕ είναι θεωρίες και παραμύθια, όταν λέει κάποιος κάτι υπερ του ΟΤΕ είναι αυτόματα και γεγονός...Ωραίος τρόπος να συζητάς, ότι και να γίνει κερδίζεις  :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενη σελιδα, και απαντησε και ο maik οτι ειναι φιλολογιες κτλ, η αντιληψη των εναλλακτικων ειναι οτι "δεν πας κοντρα στον ΟΤΕ". Η λογικη ειναι οτι η οποια ηθικη ή νομικη δικαιωση για *1* θεμα μπορει να γινει ενα κατα-συρροη προβλημα για *100* θεματα αν ο ΟΤΕ *"αγριεψει"* μαζι τους.


Αυτο το "αγριεψει" μπορεις να το κανεις πιο συγκεκριμενα; Αν εισαι σωστος δεν σε φοβιζουν ουτε αγριαδες ουτε τσαμπουκαδες. Πας στα δικαστηρια  και κυριως στον *μεγαλο προστατη* και βρισκεις το δικιο σου.

----------


## MNP-10

Ο de facto ρυθμιστης της αγορας ειναι ο ΟΤΕ.  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

Όσο παραμένει άγνωστο τι θα κάνει η altec θα λέμε ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕ...

----------


## konenas

> όπως καταλαβαίνεις το επιχείρημά σου , δεν έχει καμία ισχύ και καμία βάση.
> έχουμε χορτάσει από αόριστες πληροφορίες , και μη επώνυμες καταγγελίες ή περιπτώσεις χωρίς στοιχεία.
> Αν θες  δώσε συγκεκριμένα και ακριβή στοιχεία , να δούμε αν έχεις δίκιο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για την θέση σου.
> Αλίμονο αν χάσουμε την εμπιστοσύνη σου *και* στη Δικαιοσύνη


α) Ότι έγραψα, έγραψα.
β) Χωρίς σχόλιο.

----------


## abcd5

> Επειδή όλοι αυτοί είναι μικροί δεν έχουν δικαιώματα; Ο ΟΤΕ έχει τα κυκλώματα και όταν δεν τον πληρώνουν (δίκαια ή άδικα) τα κλείνει για να κάνει τη δουλειά του, άσχετα με το αν έχουν προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη. Όταν όμως έρχεται η ώρα να πληρώσει ο ΟΤΕ, πχ στα πρόστιμα της ΕΕΤΤ, απλά προσφεύγει στη δικαιοσύνη (δικαίωμα του), δεν πληρώνει με τη σιγουριά ότι δεν απειλείται από κανέναν γιατί αυτός έχει τον έλεγχο των κυκλωμάτων. Πόσο δίκαιο το βλέπεις αυτό;


Συγκρίνεις ανόμια πράγματα. Η πρώτη περίπτωση αφορά τιμολόγια τα οποία προκύπτουν από συμβάσεις κλπ. Εάν υπάρχει θέμα διαφωνίας πρέπει να τα βρεις με εκείνον που τιμολογεί.

Η δεύτερη περίπτωση αφορά πρόστιμα. Τα ύψος των προστίμων της ΕΕΤΤ είναι αυθέρετο (δηλαδή δεν προκύπτουν με κάποιο αντικειμενικό τρόπο όπως  με κανόνα πλήρωσε 2 φορές την ζημιά που προκάλεσες). Συνεπώς υπάρχει περιθώρειο αμφισβήτησης. Η απόδειξη είναι ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι που έχουν πάει στην δικαιοσύνη έχεουν πετύχει μείωση των προστίμων.

----------


## stl04

> τον Αθανασούλη μετά από αυτή τη συνέντευξη δεν τον πιστεύω σίγουρα.
> *Τώρα, ουδέποτε ισχυρίστηκα ότι οι επιχειρηματίες δεν παίζουν παιχνίδια, κλπ κλπ, και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον οτε. Και σίγουρα όπου μπορεί να βαλει τρικλοποδιά θα το κανει, όπως όλοι.
> Εγώ αυτό που υποστηρίζω είναι ότι δεν τον συμφερει τον οτε να κανει λογιστικό λαθος, σκόπιμα, γιατί θα του γυρίσει μπουμερανγκ. Και με βάση τα λεγόμενα του Αθανασούλη ([B]μπαρούφες), στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, έχει δίκιο ο ΟΤΕ. Ασπρο μαύρο δεν ειναι τιποτα, αυτό ειναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
> και πάντα την άποψή μου λέω, με βάση την κρίση μου, δεν γνωρίζω κάτι. Εμένα έτσι μου κάθεται. Το τι άλλο μπορεί να κρύβεται, μπορεί να μην το μάθουμε και ποτέ.*


[/B]

Zeta, θα σου ζητουσα να εκφραζεσε καλυτερα και ελεος πια, πως μπορεις και εισαι τοσο σιγουρη για ολα. Δουλευεις στο λογιστιριο του ΟΤΕ μηπως ? Επισης εχε στο νου σου, οτι εαν μια εταιρεια ειναι απο την φυση της "δισκινητη" δεν κανει καμια διακριση σε μεγαλους και μικρους πελατες. Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι,  απο ποτε εγινε ο ΟΤΕ μεγαλη και οργανωμενη εταιρεια ? Εγω πριν 2 χρονια ειχα κανει αιτηση για νεα γραμμη και μου την εγκατεστησε σε *"3 μηνες"*. Οσο για λανθασμενες χρεωσεις στο παρελθον απο τον ΟΤΕ αλλο τιποτα !! Τι αλλαξε λοιπον τωρα ? *Η παρουσια των ενναλακτικων !! εκανε καποιους στον ΟΤΕ να δουλεψουν*   Τωρα εμεις τι κανουμε εδω ? Δυναμονουμε παλι αυτην την πρωην 100% "*δισκινητη*" και "*με κανενα μελλον για ποιοτικες υπηρεσιες*" εταιρεια ? Ελπιζω να θυμαστε τα τεραστια προβληματα που υπηρχαν οταν ο ΟΤΕ ξεπερασε της αναλογικες γραμμες ? Στην  αρχη καθε σχεδον 5 λεπτα επεφτε η γραμμη εκτος του οτι *εμπεναν και αλλοι  στην γραμμη σου ενω μιλαγες*  Ποσο αστειο ηταν αυτο, δεν θα το ξεχασω..  :ROFL:

----------


## sexrazat

> @sexrazat & zeta
> 
> 1) Διαφορές υπήρχαν σε διάφορες φάσεις ακόμα και με τους μεγάλους αλλά πάντα με το που γινόταν θέμα λυνόταν ώς δια μαγείας. Σίγουρα τα πράγματα έχουν στρώσει αρκετά από το 2004, ίσως και 2005 και δεν ακούμε πλέον για τέτοια θέματα...μέχρι το τελευταίο διάστημα όπου τα ακούσαμε όλα μαζεμένα.
> 
> 2) Καλώς η κακώς δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις με το βασικό και μοναδικό προμηθευτή σου εκτός και αν έχουν φτάσει στο όριο τα πράγματα, πολύ απλά γιατί έχει την ευχέρεια να σου κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη και να σε ζημιώσει...Σίγουρα είναι ύποπτο το να τα θυμάσαι τελευταία στιγμή όταν όλα καταρρέουν αλλά από την άλλη όταν σε έχουν με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο άντε πες τα δικά σου...
> 
> 3) Ένα ακόμα τραγικό γεγονός είναι το ότι για τον ΟΤΕ η καθυστέρηση παράδοσης δεν είναι και τίποτα τραγικό, οπότε είναι και αδιανόητο να ζητήσει κάποιος αποζημίωση για αυτό. Μπορεί να γινόταν κατάχρηση και να χρησιμοποιούσαν υπαλλήλους του ΟΤΕ για να μαθαίνουν που υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά θυμάμαι 2 χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις όπου ο ΟΤΕ έκανε κανονικό σαμποτάζ σε Forthnet το 2005 και Vivodi το 2004 (όταν ακόμα ήταν σοβαρή). Σύμφωνα και με αυτά που λέει ο sexrazat για τον ΟΤΕ η καθυστέρηση δεν είναι και τίποτα σημαντικό...αρκεί βέβαια να αφορά τους άλλους και όχι αυτόν.
> 
> @maik49
> ...


Καλώς όμως ή κακώς δεν μπορεί να έχει άδικο ο μεγάλος προμηθευτής μόνο και μόνο γιατί είναι μεγάλος. Μόνο ο προϊστάμενος του 134 λόγω αρμοδιότητος έχει πάει καμιά 20αριά φορές σε δικαστήρια κατόπιν μηνύσεων της Teledome κύρια για προεπιλογές μιας και η εταιρεία χρόνια τώρα προσπαθώντας να καθυστερήσει την αποπληρωμή των υποχρεώσεών της ακολουθούσε και αυτή τη διαδικασία. Σε όλες αυτές ο ΟΤΕ αθωώθηκε, άσε που σε μερικές η Teledome δεν πήγε ποτέ.

Οι καθυστερήσεις φυσικά και δεν είναι ότι το καλύτερο, αλλά οφείλονται σε λειτουργικές αδυναμίες του ΟΤΕ και όχι σε συνειδητή πολιτική η οποία για όποιον έχει έστω και την ελάχιστη γνώση του Οργανισμού ξέρει ότι πολύ απλά δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί και να μείνει κοινό μυστικό.

Γι' αυτό και οι καθυστερήσεις επηρεάζουν κατά καιρούς και τους ίδιους τους συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ (νέες συνδέσεις, μεταφορές κλπ). Πχ υπάρχουν αιτήσεις συνδρομητών για επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ που εκκρεμούν ακόμα και μήνες λόγω προβλημάτων στα λειτουργικά συστήματα. Λες να μην θέλει ο ΟΤΕ όλοι αυτοί να γυρίσουν σαν πελάτες όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα;

Και επειδή οι καθυστερήσεις στους βρόγχους επισύρουν και πρόστιμα πολλές φορές όταν τα πράγματα φθάσουν στο απροχώρητο (κυρίως λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού) η εντολή συνήθως είναι πρώτα οι βρόγχοι και μετά οι δικοί μας πελάτες. 

Τι εμποδίζει τον κ. Αθανασούλη να καταθέσει τα στοιχεία που διατυμπανίζει ότι έχει στο δικαστήριο. Και γιατί δεν δικαιώθηκε στα τελευταία γεγονότα. Μήπως γιατί αυτά που υποστηρίζει είναι μόνο ευσεβείς πόθοι;

Τελικά όμως θα πρέπει κάποτε να αποφασίσουμε. Θέλουμε η αγορά να λειτουργήσει σωστά ή όχι. Γιατί αν θέλουμε θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πόσες εταιρείες σηκώνει (11.500.000 είμαστε όχι 50) και αν σήμερα τουλάχιστον εταιρείες με την πολιτική της Altec ή της Lannet (αγοράζω 18 πουλάω 10 και δεν πληρώνω τον εκάστοτε προμηθευτή) έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης. Εκτός αν αποφασίσουμε όλοι μαζί να χρεοκοπήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ και τον κάθε ΟΤΕ και να μοιρασθούμε τα λάφυρα.

Εκτός αν σωστή λειτουργία της αγοράς σημαίνει μια διαρκής επιδότηση διαφόρων εταιρειών και σωτήρων με τα λεφτά του ΟΤΕ.

ΥΣ Για την Teledome προτιμώ να μην αναφερθώ γιατί και μόνο που εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει σαν εταιρεία θα έπρεπε να μας προβληματίζει όλους (όσους τουλάχιστον ξέρουν και καταλαβαίνουν 5 πράγματα)

----------


## konenas

Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι εκεί για να βάζει πρόστιμα. Είναι για να διασφαλίζει τη σωστή λειτουργία της αγοράς.
Η αγορά αυτή, εφόσον δεν είναι διακριτοί οι ρόλοι των συμβαλλομένων, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να λειτουργήσει σωστά. 
Πρέπει να υπάρξει μια πολυμετοχική εταιρία που θα διασφαλίζει το δίκτυο και πολλές που θα το χρησιμοποιούν.
Αυτή η λύση δεν είναι επιθυμητή από τον Οργ.Τ.Ελ. 
Τώρα, που έπαψε να είναι «κρατικός» διεκδικεί με περισσότερη θέρμη την πίτα.
Είναι στο χέρι της ΕΕΤΤ να τον κόψει στα δυο.
Περιμένω εξελίξεις. Μάλλον θα παραιτηθεί ο Αλεξανδρίδης.

----------


## Producer

> Περιμένω εξελίξεις. Μάλλον θα παραιτηθεί ο Αλεξανδρίδης.


Μπά... Αφού και ο ίδιος "εγκλιματίστηκε" και μιλάει όλο και πιο συχνά το τελευταίο καιρό για 2-3 εταιρείες που θα μείνουν γιατί η αγορά δε τις σηκώνει όλες (σωστά)  :Smile: 

Πήγε κι αυτός με το ρεύμα...  :Clap:   Καρεκλοκένταυρος είναι κι αυτός...

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic






> Ποιά;;;


Η γνωστή υπόθεση με το ΕΠΑΚ.
	






> Θυμαμαι μια περιπτωση που ο ΟΤΕ κατι πρεπει να ειχε βγαλει στον τυπο για οφειλες εναλλακτικων και η Forthnet τον διευψεδε για καποιες φερομενες δικες της οφειλες.. δε θυμαμαι λεπτομερειες ομως.


http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor....aspx?p=125717




> Η FORTHnet ΑΕ δεν είχε ούτε έχει οποιαδήποτε οφειλή προς τον ΟΤΕ για υπηρεσίες διασύνδεσης σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. Η Εταιρία μας δεν αναγνωρίζει ως οφειλές τις *λανθασμένες χρεώσεις για κυκλώματα μισθωμένων γραμμών* και ήδη εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες, έχει ζητήσει την λογιστική τακτοποίησή τους σύμφωνα με τις αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## tatief

> Όσο για το κερασάκι σου , αν κατάφεραν οι άχρηστοι πολιτικοί να μας διαβρώσουν 
> σε τέτοιο σημείο  ώστε να μη έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη στη δικαιοσύνη , 
> *ΑΛΙΜΟΝΟ ΜΑΣ.
> *


Μπα οι δικαστές τα καταφέρνουν μια χαρά απο μόνοι τους, δεν χρειάζονται την  βοήθεια των πολιτικών, αρκεί να έχεις πάει 2-3 φορές σε δικαστήριο και το εμπεδώνεις

----------


## zeta

> Οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενη σελιδα, και απαντησε και ο maik οτι ειναι φιλολογιες κτλ, η αντιληψη των εναλλακτικων ειναι οτι "δεν πας κοντρα στον ΟΤΕ". Η λογικη ειναι οτι η οποια ηθικη ή νομικη δικαιωση για *1* θεμα μπορει να γινει ενα κατα-συρροη προβλημα για *100* θεματα αν ο ΟΤΕ "αγριεψει" μαζι τους.


για μένα αυτό δεν ειναι λογικό, αν ο οτε σε κατηγορεί αδίκως ότι του χρωστάς 10 εκ ευρώ.
φυσικά και του πας κόντρα και πας στα δικαστήρια, αφού εχεις δίκιο.
δεν περιμένεις να φαληρίσεις για να βγεις να τα πεις σε συνέντευξη. Αυτό μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο.
Δεν στέκει, δεν μου κάθεται καλά. Τι πάει να πει ο ΟΤΕ να αγριέψει μαζί τους?
δηλαδή αν θεωρησουμε οτι εχει δικιο ο Αθανασούλης, αν ο οτε σε φεσωνει 10 εκ, τι άλλο πρεπει να γίνει δηλαδή για να "αγριέψει" μαζί σου?βγαίνεις και φωνάζεις και προσφεύγεις στη δικαιοσύνη, πριν γίνουν 20 εκ. Απλή λογική μου φαίνεται.

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> [/B][/B][/B][/B]
> 
> Zeta, θα σου ζητουσα να εκφραζεσε καλυτερα και ελεος πια, πως μπορεις και εισαι τοσο σιγουρη για ολα. Δουλευεις στο λογιστιριο του ΟΤΕ μηπως ? Επισης εχε στο νου σου, οτι εαν μια εταιρεια ειναι απο την φυση της "δισκινητη" δεν κανει καμια διακριση σε μεγαλους και μικρους πελατες. Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι,  απο ποτε εγινε ο ΟΤΕ μεγαλη και οργανωμενη εταιρεια ? Εγω πριν 2 χρονια ειχα κανει αιτηση για νεα γραμμη και μου την εγκατεστησε σε *"3 μηνες"*. Οσο για λανθασμενες χρεωσεις στο παρελθον απο τον ΟΤΕ αλλο τιποτα !! Τι αλλαξε λοιπον τωρα ? *Η παρουσια των ενναλακτικων !! εκανε καποιους στον ΟΤΕ να δουλεψουν*   Τωρα εμεις τι κανουμε εδω ? Δυναμονουμε παλι αυτην την πρωην 100% "*δισκινητη*" και "*με κανενα μελλον για ποιοτικες υπηρεσιες*" εταιρεια ? Ελπιζω να θυμαστε τα τεραστια προβληματα που υπηρχαν οταν ο ΟΤΕ ξεπερασε της αναλογικες γραμμες ? Στην  αρχη καθε σχεδον 5 λεπτα επεφτε η γραμμη εκτος του οτι *εμπεναν και αλλοι  στην γραμμη σου ενω μιλαγες*  Ποσο αστειο ηταν αυτο, δεν θα το ξεχασω..


δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να μου κάνεις υποδείξεις για το πως θα εκφράζομαι.
Αν καταλαβαίνεις Ελληνικά, το ύφος του μηνύματός μου που παραθέτεις, κάθε άλλο παρά απόλυτο είναι. Και στην τελική εκφράζω την απόψή μου, πες τη δική σου. 
Δεν βρισκόμαστε σε αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ μας.
Για τις λανθασμένες χρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ, πες γεγονότα. η μόνη περίπτωση που γινεται αυτό, ειναι μετά από αλλαγή- διακοπή υπηρεσιών, το οποίο διορθώνεται.
έκλεψε κανέναν εν ψυχρώ ο οτε? τα προβληματα επι αναλογικών γραμμών τι σχέση έχουν με αυτό που συζητάμε? Και στην τελική, το οτι υπάρχει τηλεφωνία σήμερα στην ελλάδα και οτι λειτουργεί, στον οτε οφείλεται, και μόνο, εκτός από κατι λίγα χιλιόμετρα δικτύων που έχουν πλεον οι εναλλακτικοί. Ολο το νήμα ο ΟΤΕ το κινει. Είτε σου αρέσει, είτε όχι.

----------


## MANTHES

Ζετα εχω δει και αλλα μηνυματα σου και ολα ειναι για να κανεις διαφημιση τον ΟΤΕ.
Για εμας που αυτη την στιγμη δεν εχουμε ξεμπλεξει με την Αλτεκ δεν μας νοιαζει σε αυτο το τοπικ τι κανει ο ΟΤΕ παρα μονο σε οτι ειναι σε συναρτηση με την Αλτεκ.

----------


## zeta

ναι ξέρεις, πληρώνομαι κιόλας, για κάθε ποστ 50 ευρώ!! είπα να μην το ομολογήσω, αλλά με στριγμώξατε και ομολογώ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε καταλάβει, αλλά εδώ γίνεται συζήτηση, και ο καθένας λέει τη γνώμη του.
πολλές φορές βγαίνει offtopic, και ειναι λογικό όταν σε μια συζήτηση συμμετέχουν 100+ άτομα.
Αλλά εσύ με κατηγορείς λες και άνοιξα το θέμα εγώ (το offtopic εννοώ).
αν ψάξεις προς τα πίσω, θα δεις ότι καποιοι άρχισαν να υποστηρίζουν ότι ο κακός οτε τους κλεινει όλους.
και αν κατάλαβες καλά, δεν ειπα ποτε ότι δεν θα ήθελε να το κανει, απλά υποστηρίζω ότι οι μέθοδοι που του καταλογίζονται εδώ, είναι παιδαριώδεις και ανυπόστατοι, και εις βάρος του στην τελική.
Βέβαια ο καθένας ότι θέλει καταλαβαίνει, και ότι θέλει υποστηρίζει. Έτσι είναι στη δημοκρατία.

----------


## MNP-10

> για μένα αυτό δεν ειναι λογικό, αν ο οτε σε κατηγορεί αδίκως ότι του χρωστάς 10 εκ ευρώ.
> φυσικά και του πας κόντρα και πας στα δικαστήρια, αφού εχεις δίκιο.
> δεν περιμένεις να φαληρίσεις για να βγεις να τα πεις σε συνέντευξη. Αυτό μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο.
> Δεν στέκει, δεν μου κάθεται καλά. Τι πάει να πει ο ΟΤΕ να αγριέψει μαζί τους?


Η λειτουργια της αγορας ειναι λιγοτερο απο ιδεωδης. Ιδεατα, θα γινοταν οπως το λες.  :Wink:

----------


## MANTHES

zετα μπορεις πολυ απλα να ανοιξεις ενα θεμα για τον οτε και να τον υπερασπιζεσαι απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ.
Εχω δει να το κανεις και αλλου. Οποτε αναφερεται κατι εναντιον του οτε παντα εμφανιζεσαι να τον υπερασπιστεις. Σαν πελατης του το να πεις 1-2 καλα λογια αφου πιστευεις πως εισαι ευχαριστημενη με το να δινεις 30 ευρω τον μηνα για adsl ειναι δικαιωμα σου αλλα μεχρι εκει. Οχι ομως αυτο το πραγμα που κανεις. 
Σεβασου μας

----------


## no_logo

η zeta απαντά σε άλλους χρήστες στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα. Δικαίωμα της

Σε αυτούς που δεν σε σέβονται είναι πελάτης, δεν σου φταίνε οι άλλοι

----------


## zeta

> Η λειτουργια της αγορας ειναι λιγοτερο απο ιδεωδης. Ιδεατα, θα γινοταν οπως το λες.


Εγώ δεν είπα ότι η αγορά είναι κοινωνία αγγέλων.
μάλλον δε με κατάλαβες.
λέω συγκεκριμένα, ότι (νομίζω 24 εκ ειναι αυτή τη στιγμή το χρεος της αλτεκ)
24 εκ χρωσταει η αλτεκ λοιπον, και ισχυρίζεται οτι μονο 5 ειναι τα πραγματικά (αν πάλι θυμαμαι καλά τα νουμερα, συγχώρεσέ με, αλλά δεν εχουν τόση σημασία, ειναι πολύ μεγάλα ούτως ή άλλως). 
Οταν λοιπόν η Αλτεκ ειναι ...καθαρή, και ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινά με καμπάνα 10 εκ ευρώ, από δηθεν χρεώσεις, προσφευγει στη δικαιοσύνη και δικαιώνεται. 
τι περίμενε, να γινουν 20?
αυτό δεν είναι θέμα ιδεατό ή μή για μένα τουλάχιστον. Είναι απλή λογική.
Και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να παίζεται, πάντως αυτό που παρουσιάζει η Αλτεκ δε στέκει.
Εσένα δηλαδή σε πείθει ο Αθανασούλης? άσχετα με το αν ο ΟΤΕ ειναι καλός ή κακός, οι ισχυρισμοί του Αθανασούλη έχουν καμμία λογική?
Εμένα πάντως δε με πείθει.

----------


## Producer

Στο θέμα της αγοράς... έφτασε η ώρα να ξεκαθαρίσει απο τις φούσκες και τα λαμόγια... ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!

Στο θέμα της αντιπαράθεσης των 2 συγκεκριμένων εταιρειών... θα περιμένουμε τα δικαστήρια που θα αποφασίσουν...

Το ποιος έριξε αλάτι στη πληγή είναι δευτερευούσης σημασίας.  Τα έχουμε γράψει... Μακάρι να ήταν η ΔΕΗ να μην μας τα πρήζαν μερικοί με το "για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" κάνοντας τα στραβά μάτια για τη κοροϊδία που υπέστησαν, ψάχνοντας να βρουν εξιλαστήριο θύμα...

Εάν για αυτή τη κίνηση είναι εκτεθειμένος ο ΟΤΕ (χλωμό έως κίτρινο)... θα τα γράψουν τα δικαστήρια...

----------


## zeta

> zετα μπορεις πολυ απλα να ανοιξεις ενα θεμα για τον οτε και να τον υπερασπιζεσαι απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ.
> Εχω δει να το κανεις και αλλου. Οποτε αναφερεται κατι εναντιον του οτε παντα εμφανιζεσαι να τον υπερασπιστεις. Σαν πελατης του το να πεις 1-2 καλα λογια αφου πιστευεις πως εισαι ευχαριστημενη με το να δινεις 30 ευρω τον μηνα για adsl ειναι δικαιωμα σου αλλα μεχρι εκει. Οχι ομως αυτο το πραγμα που κανεις. 
> Σεβασου μας


Εσύ δηλαδή δε σέβεσαι το δικαίωμά μου να λέω την άποψή μου?
φορουμ είναι εδω, όχι πρακτορείο ειδήσεων. 
αν θες μόνο να βλέπεις την είδηση, μπαίνεις σε λάθος site.
Δεν υπερασπίζομαι τον ΟΤΕ, λέω τη γνωμη μου. Αν εσύ θεωρεις ότι πρέπει να υπερασπίζομαι τον Αθανασούλη, ε λυπάμαι δεν μπορώ. Ας έκανε σοβαρές δηλώσεις να τον υπερασπιζόμουνα.
Αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην απαντώ, σε μερικά ποστ, έτσι οπως γράφονται. Διάβασε το νημα από την Αρχή και θα καταλάβεις. Και να μην καταλάβεις στην τελική δε με απασχολεί. Μπορείς να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις. Και να βλέπεις μονοπλευρα μόνο αυτούς που ποστάρουν την αποψή τους που τυχαινει να κλείνει λόγω γεγονότων υπέρ του ΟΤΕ. Τους άλλους μπορείς να στρουθοκαμηλίζεις και να μην τους βλέπεις.
Και αυτό που κάνω ειναι αυτό που κάνουν τα περισσότερα μέλη του φορουμ εδω μέσα, συζητώ και διαφωνώ και ενημερώνομαι.
επίσης σε αυτή τη συζήτηση παίρνουν μέρος και διαχειριστές του site, που υποστηρίζουν και τις δύο απόψεις. Αν ήταν offtopic, δεν νομίζεις ότι θα το έκοβαν? οποτε εχω βγει offtopic μου το εχουν διαγραψει το μηνυμα. Άρα δεν ανησυχώ.
Και τέλος πάντων φυσικά και σέβομαι το άγχος σας και την αγωνία σας, και λυπάμαι για τη στάση της εταιρίας που επιλέξατε, απέναντί σας, και ακριβώς γιαυτό το λόγο θα έπρεπε να φωνάζεις και συ μαζί μου.
στην τελική κάνε ότι θέλεις, και γω θα λέω και θα υποστηρίζω ότι θέλω, και επίσης δεν είμαι υποχρεωμενη να απολογουμαι για το τι λεω και τι κάνω ούτε σε σένα, ούτε σε κανέναν. Οκ?

----------


## karavagos

> για μένα αυτό δεν ειναι λογικό, αν ο οτε σε κατηγορεί αδίκως ότι του χρωστάς 10 εκ ευρώ.
> φυσικά και του πας κόντρα και πας στα δικαστήρια, αφού εχεις δίκιο.
> δεν περιμένεις να φαληρίσεις για να βγεις να τα πεις σε συνέντευξη. Αυτό μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο.
> Δεν στέκει, δεν μου κάθεται καλά. Τι πάει να πει ο ΟΤΕ να αγριέψει μαζί τους?
> δηλαδή αν θεωρησουμε οτι εχει δικιο ο Αθανασούλης, αν ο οτε σε φεσωνει 10 εκ, τι άλλο πρεπει να γίνει δηλαδή για να "αγριέψει" μαζί σου?βγαίνεις και φωνάζεις και προσφεύγεις στη δικαιοσύνη, πριν γίνουν 20 εκ. Απλή λογική μου φαίνεται.


Μάλλον δε γνωρίζεις τις συμβάσεις που υπογράφονται μεταξύ παρόχων και ΟΤΕ. 
Να σου δώσω ένα πολύ απλό παράδειγμα: Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να παρέχει κάποιες (κρίσιμες για τους παρόχους) υπηρεσίες μέσα σε συγκεκριμένα χρονικά όρια (δηλ. δεν υφίστανται ρήτρες για καθυστερήσεις). Μάντεψε τι μπορεί να κάνει αν αγριέψει με κάποιον πάροχο.

Του σπιτονικοκύρη δεν του κάνεις φασαρία αν σου πήρε παραπάνω λεφτά από αυτά που έπρεπε, ιδίως αν είναι ιδιοκτήτης όλων των ενοικιαζόμενων της περιοχής και εσύ δεν έχεις λεφτά να αγοράσεις σπίτι. Το πας στο χαλαρό, ελπίζοντας για λύση κάποια στιγμή. Όταν όμως σε πετάξει έξω από το σπίτι, τότε δεν έχεις να χάσεις και τίποτα, οπότε τον τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια.

Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι υπερασπίζομαι τον Αθανασούλη ή ότι δέχομαι τις όποιες ασυναρτησίες μπορεί να γράφει ο κάθε Αθανασούλης. Απλά εκφέρω την άποψή μου για τις αδυναμίες του όλου συστήματος.

----------


## MANTHES

> η zeta απαντά σε άλλους χρήστες στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα. Δικαίωμα της
> 
> Σε αυτούς που δεν σε σέβονται είναι πελάτης, δεν σου φταίνε οι άλλοι


Μου φταιει το να διαβαζω ασχετα πραγματα απο τον συνηγορο του οτε.  Οσο για την αλτεκ, ναι μεν δεν με σεβεται, αλλι αυτη την στιγμη μπορει να εχω χασει 10 ευρω με ολη αυτη την ιστορια ομως στο συνολο εχω κερδισει ενα 100αρι σε συγκριση με το να ημουν στον οτε αφου τοσο τον αγαπατε

----------


## Producer

> Μάλλον δε γνωρίζεις τις συμβάσεις που υπογράφονται μεταξύ παρόχων και ΟΤΕ. 
> Να σου δώσω ένα πολύ απλό παράδειγμα: Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να παρέχει κάποιες (κρίσιμες για τους παρόχους) υπηρεσίες μέσα σε συγκεκριμένα χρονικά όρια (δηλ. δεν υφίστανται ρήτρες για καθυστερήσεις). Μάντεψε τι μπορεί να κάνει αν αγριέψει με κάποιον πάροχο.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι... Εάν ήταν έτσι δε θα υπήρχαν συμβάσεις και ΕΕΤΤ κλπ κλπ

----------


## zeta

> Μάλλον δε γνωρίζεις τις συμβάσεις που υπογράφονται μεταξύ παρόχων και ΟΤΕ. 
> Να σου δώσω ένα πολύ απλό παράδειγμα: Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να παρέχει κάποιες (κρίσιμες για τους παρόχους) υπηρεσίες μέσα σε συγκεκριμένα χρονικά όρια (δηλ. δεν υφίστανται ρήτρες για καθυστερήσεις). Μάντεψε τι μπορεί να κάνει αν αγριέψει με κάποιον πάροχο.
> 
> Του σπιτονικοκύρη δεν του κάνεις φασαρία αν σου πήρε παραπάνω λεφτά από αυτά που έπρεπε, ιδίως αν είναι ιδιοκτήτης όλων των ενοικιαζόμενων της περιοχής και εσύ δεν έχεις λεφτά να αγοράσεις σπίτι. Το πας στο χαλαρό, ελπίζοντας για λύση κάποια στιγμή. Όταν όμως σε πετάξει έξω από το σπίτι, τότε δεν έχεις να χάσεις και τίποτα, οπότε τον τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια.
> 
> Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι υπερασπίζομαι τον Αθανασούλη ή ότι δέχομαι τις όποιες ασυναρτησίες μπορεί να γράφει ο κάθε Αθανασούλης. Απλά εκφέρω την άποψή μου για τις αδυναμίες του όλου συστήματος.


βρε φίλε, θα σου ζητήσει ο σπιτονοικοκύρης παραπάνω λεφτά και θα του τα δώσεις? χωρίς να αναφέρονται στο συμβόλαιο? σοβαρά το λές?
σε αυτό που λες για τις συμβάσεις, φυσικά και δε γνωρίζω, και δεχομαι αυτό που λές. (οτι ετσι ειναι οι συμβασεις και ο οτε μπορει να τους πεθανει στις καθυστερησεις, γιατι δεν προβλεπονται όρια). ειναι δυνατον να βαζει 10εκ ευρω φεσι σε παροχο ο οτε, χωρις να τα χρωσταει, και να μην αγριευει ο παροχος, για να μην αγριέψει ο ΟΤΕ? Δηλαδή αν ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει αυτό, πόσο πιο πολύ να μην αγριέψει? και στην τελική, εχει το θρασος ο οτε να σε φεσωσει 10 εκ ετσιθελικά, και θα σου εκτελει τις υπηρεσίες σε λογικά χρονικά διαστήματα, και φοβασαι μην αγριέψει κι αλλο?
δε στεκει αυτό που λες. Θα έστεκε, αν μου έλεγες πχ ότι ο οτε καθυστερεί τους πελατες των εναλλακτικών 1 μήνα, αλλά επειδή δεν προβλεπεται στη συμβαση, δεν φωναζουμε για να μην τους καθυστερεί 2 και 3 μήνες. αυτό θα έστεκε. 
αν και για τις συμβάσεις, και τους χρόνους, υπάρχει και η ΕΕΤΤ από πίσω....και δε νομίζω και εκεί να παίρνει τον οτε να αγριέψει και πολύ...
και στην τελική, πιστεύω και σε έναν άλλο λόγο, γιατί στον οτε αυτά δεν γίνονται
στον οτε, δουλευουν χιλιάδες κόσμος, από 20 χρονών ως 60 φεύγα, πράσινοι, κόκκινοι, κίτρινοι, γαλάζιοι. Συνδικαλιστές και μη.Οτι μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. Αν γινόντουσαν αυτά τα πράγματα, θα γινόντουσαν βούκινο πριν καν γίνουν. Και θα άρχιζαν να σφάζονται οι πρασινοι με τους γαλάζιους. 
Αυτός είναι ο δεύτερος λόγος που πιστεύω ότι η Αλτεκ έχει άδικο.
(και όχι όπως νομίζουν εδώ οι συμφορουμίτες, επειδή είμαι εγκάθετη του οτε, τα πιανω ενδεχομένως, του κάνω διαφήμιση κλπ).
Η λογική μου και η κρίση μου αυτό μου λένε. 
Στην τελική, ας τα πει αυτά στα δικαστήρια ο Αθανασούλης, και αν έχει δίκιο, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα αλλάξω γνωμη, και θα το παραδεχτώ δημόσια.
(δεν έχει δικιο όμως, θα το έλεγε πριν τον παρει η κατρακύλα. Την μετοχή του θέλει να κρατήσει και αυτή τη βδομάδα....)

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η γνωστή υπόθεση με το ΕΠΑΚ.
> 	
> 
> 
> ...


ααα το ΕΠΑΚ  που το διαφημίζανε  όσο υπήρχανε  χρήστες  με αναλογική γραμμή ελατε σε εμάς  και οχι  στην Οτενετ;

Γνώση είχανε,  αλλά σου έλεγε οτι αρπάξω,  οταν γίνανε  όλα ψηφιακά  ξαφνικά    σκεφτήκανε  το οτι πρέπει και αυτοί να βάλουν ΕΠΑΚ

----------


## zeta

> Μου φταιει το να διαβαζω ασχετα πραγματα απο τον συνηγορο του οτε.  Οσο για την αλτεκ, ναι μεν δεν με σεβεται, αλλι αυτη την στιγμη μπορει να εχω χασει 10 ευρω με ολη αυτη την ιστορια ομως στο συνολο εχω κερδισει ενα 100αρι σε συγκριση με το να ημουν στον οτε αφου τοσο τον αγαπατε


τα άσχετα που διαβάζεις από το συνήγορο της άλτεκ δε σου φταίνε?

----------


## testos

> Τώρα ένας Οργανισμός του μεγέθους του ΟΤΕ με ένα σωρό ελεγκτικούς μηχανισμούς και ένα λογιστήριο από μερικούς εκατοντάδες υπαλλήλους να χρεώνει όλως τυχαίως ανύπαρκτα ποσά και σε συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες το κόβω λίγο χλωμό.




Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος.  έχει δώσει τόσα πολλά δικαιώματα ο οτε με τους φουσκωμένους λογαριασμούς σε ιδιώτες, του βγήκε το όνομα κι άντε να το βγάλει... ακόμα και ο αθανασούλης πατάει σε αυτό στη συνέντευξή του - χτυπά ευαίσθητη χορδή αναγνωστών.



Παίρνω σαν σίγουρο πως τα λογιστήρια της altec έχουν μνήμη ελέφαντα.  κάποια δοκιμή κλήσης μέσω του 4ψήφιου της προθέματος που έκανα το 2000-2001... ένα χρέος 1,5 ευρώ το έχουν στα αρχεία τους από τότε. Δεν το ήξερα. Και μόλις ξαναγράφτηκα στο icall, μου το παρουσίασαν! Μετά 7-8 χρόνια. Είναι σίγουρο λοιπόν πως όταν της χρωστάνε, τα θυμάται με ακρίβεια λεπτού!


Btw η δνουσα δεν ήταν πριν κορυφαία στον ΟΤΕ;


Υποθέτω πως ήταν μια επιχείρηση που στηρίχτηκε με διάφορα έργα επί προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης... έπιαναν διάφορες τακτικές... και τώρα που μπήκαν (ή θα μπουν) οι γερμανοί στον ΟΤΕ άλλαξε η κατάσταση. Πονταρονταν ίσως στο ότι στηρίζονταν στη διαχείρισή τους μέρος του σύζευξις... δεν περίμεναν να τους το κόψουν.. κι ίσως εφαρμόζονταν  η τακτική του Ουκρανού προέδρου, που παρακρατούσε μεγάλο μέρος της ροής του φυσικού αερίου..

Εδώ γκρεμίζονται κολοσσοί τύπου Λήμαν Μπράδερς... η altec θα αντέξει; (με ελληνικό τρόπο λειτουργίας :Wink:

----------


## MANTHES

Την εχω γραμμενη την Αλτεκ. Απο μερα σε μερα θα ενεργοποιηθει η συνδεση μου σε αλλη εταιρια.
Απο εκει και περα την ευχαριστω για ολα αυτα τα λεφτα που κερδισα σε συγκριση με τον ποτε.
Αλλα ειναι απαραδεκτοι για την τωρινη τους αντιμετωπιση απεναντι μας. Σε αυτο τους κατηγορω και οχι στο αν λενε βλακειες για να υπερασπιστουν την εταιρια τους.
Δεν εχω κανενα κερδος με το να παιρνω θεση στην διαμαχη αλτεκ και οτε

----------


## karavagos

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι... Εάν ήταν έτσι δε θα υπήρχαν συμβάσεις και ΕΕΤΤ κλπ κλπ


Οι συμβάσεις είναι διμερείς, μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και του εκάστοτε πάροχου, χωρίς να εμπλέκεται άμεσα η ΕΕΤΤ. Βασίζονται σε διάφορες αποφάσεις και κανονισμούς που βγάζει κατά καιρούς η ΕΕΤΤ και ανακοινώνονται στα ΦΕΚ, αλλά είναι προσαρμοσμένες κατά ένα ποσοστό στα μέτρα του ΟΤΕ την τρέχουσα χρονική στιγμή. Κάτι που περιλαμβάνεται στο ΦΕΚ, δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα υπάρχει και αυτούσιο στη σύμβαση, αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί (ή δεν θέλει) να το υλοποιήσει την τρέχουσα χρονική στιγμή. Και αυτό γιατί η σύμβαση είναι αυτή που "επιβάλει" της ρήτρες και όχι το ΦΕΚ ή η ΕΕΤΤ. Βέβαια η ΕΕΤΤ υπενθυμίζει συχνά στον ΟΤΕ τις "υποχρεώσεις" του (ιδίως αν την πρήζουν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι) και ο ΟΤΕ διορθώνει (όπου τον παίρνει) τις συμβάσεις μετά απο λίγο. Αν αργήσει, τρώει και κανένα πρόστιμο για τα μάτια της ΕΕ.

----------


## sdikr

> Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος.  έχει δώσει τόσα πολλά δικαιώματα ο οτε με τους φουσκωμένους λογαριασμούς σε ιδιώτες, του βγήκε το όνομα κι άντε να το βγάλει... ακόμα και ο αθανασούλης πατάει σε αυτό στη συνέντευξή του - χτυπά ευαίσθητη χορδή αναγνωστών.
> 
> 
> 
> Παίρνω σαν σίγουρο πως τα λογιστήρια της altec έχουν μνήμη ελέφαντα.  κάποια δοκιμή κλήσης μέσω του 4ψήφιου της προθέματος που έκανα το 2000-2001... ένα χρέος 1,5 ευρώ το έχουν στα αρχεία τους από τότε. Δεν το ήξερα. Και μόλις ξαναγράφτηκα στο icall, μου το παρουσίασαν! Μετά 7-8 χρόνια. Είναι σίγουρο λοιπόν πως όταν της χρωστάνε, τα θυμάται με ακρίβεια λεπτού!
> 
> 
> Btw η δνουσα δεν ήταν πριν κορυφαία στον ΟΤΕ;
> 
> ...


Μπα   δεν έχει καμία βάση


μα ζητάνε  20  μ,   εμείς δεν συμφωνονουμε,  αλλά ούτε  τα  250χ   δεν έχουμε

----------


## zeta

@testos
τώρα για τους φουσκωμένους λογαριασμούς σε ιδιώτες, μην είσαι τόσο σιγουρος, για το τι λεει ο καθε ιδιωτης.
και θα σου εξηγήσω τι εννοώ. Ο οτε λοιπόν, από την αρχή που εδωσε τηλεφωνία στο κοινό, τις ενδείξεις των μετρητών τις φωτογράφιζε, και το φιλμ πηγαινε απευθείας στη μηχανογράφηση. Καλά μετά που έγιναν ψηφιακά, ειναι ακόμα πιο σιγουρα τα πράγματα. Οπότε, ιδιώτης, δε χρεώθηκε υπέρογκα ποτε.
στην περίπτωση πχ που χάλασε ο μετρητής, είτε το ανακάλυπτε ο οτε μονος του και το διόρθωνε, ή αν όχι, οταν φωναζε ο καταναλωτης μετά το λογαριασμό που του ερχόταν, γινόταν έλεγχος, και αν οντως ο μετρητής ήταν χαλασμένος, ο πελάτης πλήρωνε ότι και στον προηγούμενο λογαριασμό.
άρα λάθος χρέωση δεν υπήρχε ποτέ. ¨η υπέρογκη. Υπήρχαν πολλοί που φώναζαν για φουσκωμένους λογαριασμούς και ότι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι κλέφτης και οι υπάλληλοί του, αλλά όταν ο ΟΤΕ παρακολούθησε τη γραμμή τους, τότε αποδείχτηκε ότι οι περισσότεροι εξ'αυτών ηταν.....κερ@τ@δες. 
τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τους εναλλακτικούς. δε νομίζω ότι κανένας εναλλακτικός χρέωσε περισσότερες ώρες σε καποιον. Αυτά που χρεώνουν όλοι, είναι και τα πραγματικά
(στη Δεη και στην ΕΥΔΑΠ, που περνανε και γραφουν τις ενδείξεις, μπορεί να γίνει λάθος, ανθρώπινο, το οποίο βέβαια και πάλι διορθώνεται, στον ΟΤΕ δεν ήταν δυνατόν να γίνει ποτε λάθος,γιατί η διαδικασία επιμέτρησης υπηρεσιών ήταν από πάντα αυτόματη.)
αυτό που συμβαίνει και στον οτε και στους εναλλακτικούς, ειναι να διακόψεις μια υπηρεσία, και να συνεχίσει να σε χρεωνει, ή να αλλάξεις πακέτο, κλπ. Εδώ υπάρχει η διαφορά, στην περιπτωση που έχεις οτε βρίσκεις άκρη, στην περίπτωση που έχεις εναλλακτικό εχεις 50% πιθανότητα να βρεις ακρη αμέσως, και 50% πιθανότητα να συνεχίσουν να σου στελνουν λογαριασμους για 5-6 μήνες ακόμα, μέχρι να τους κανεις καταγγελία για να το κόψουν. Και αυτό όχι επειδή έχουν σκοπό να σε κλέψουν, αλλά λόγω κακής οργάνωσης.

----------


## Producer

> Μάλλον δε γνωρίζεις τις συμβάσεις που υπογράφονται μεταξύ παρόχων και ΟΤΕ. 
> Να σου δώσω ένα πολύ απλό παράδειγμα: Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να παρέχει κάποιες (κρίσιμες για τους παρόχους) υπηρεσίες μέσα σε συγκεκριμένα χρονικά όρια (δηλ. δεν υφίστανται ρήτρες για καθυστερήσεις). Μάντεψε τι μπορεί να κάνει αν αγριέψει με κάποιον πάροχο.


Πιο συγκεκριμένα και για να μην γράφουμε ότι μας κατέβει:

RUO 2008:



> Στις περιπτώσεις καθυστέρησης παράδοσης της συμφωνημένης υπηρεσίας πέραν του προβλεπόμενου στην παρούσα (ή την ειδικότερη συμφωνία των μερών /advanced SLA) χρόνου παράδοσής της, καθώς και στις περιπτώσεις καθυστέρησης άρσης βλάβης πέραν του προβλεπόμενου στην παρούσα (ή σε τυχόν ειδικότερη συμφωνία των μερών/ advanced SLA) χρόνου άρσης βλάβης, εφόσον η καθυστέρηση οφείλεται σε υπαιτιότητα ΟΤΕ, o OTE οφείλει να καταβάλλει στον ΤΠ ποινική ρήτρα η οποία υπολογίζεται και καταβάλλεται σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στο Παράρτημα 14 της παρούσας (ή την ειδικότερη συμφωνία εφόσον έχει υπογραφεί συμφωνία για advanced SLA).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Σε περίπτωση που ο ΟΤΕ υπερβεί τον πραγματικό χρόνο παράδοσης του πλήρως αδεσμοποίητου ή και του μεριζόμενου τοπικού βρόχου / υποβρόχου, *καταπίπτει αυτοδικαίως* σε βάρος του και υπέρ του ΤΠ, ποινική ρήτρα


Full Link για το RUO 2008: http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...s/RUO_2008.pdf

Ενδεικτικά ποσοστά penalty ανα περίοδο καθυστέρησης (υπολογίζονται σε εργάσιμες ημέρες του εφάπαξ ΠΤοΒ)
1-5 ημέρες: 2% penalty
6-10 ημέρες: 4% penalty
11+ ημέρες: 8% penalty

Επίσης... ο πρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ σε συνέντευξη στην εφημερίδα Οικονομία:




> Στην περίπτωση συνδρομητών των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, ο συνδρομητής θα πρέπει να αναγγείλει τη οποιαδήποτε βλάβη υποχρεωτικά στον πάροχο από τον οποίο αυτός εξυπηρετείται.  Στη συνέχεια, ο πάροχος - και εφόσον πρώτα ελέγξει ότι η βλάβη δεν υφίσταται στο δικό του το δίκτυο - αναγγέλλει τη βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ με τις κατάλληλες ενδείξεις για το πιθανό σημείο ύπαρξης της βλάβης.  Από την ημερομηνία που ο πάροχος αναγγείλει την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεούται να άρει τη βλάβη εντός 2 εργάσιμων ημερών.  *Από ελέγχους που έχει διεξάγει η ΕΕΤΤ, αποδεικνύεται ότι για ένα ελάχιστο μόνο ποσοστό βλαβών (κάτω του 1%) ο ΟΤΕ ξεπερνά τις 2 εργάσιμες ημέρες*


........Auto merged post: Producer πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οι συμβάσεις είναι διμερείς, μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και του εκάστοτε πάροχου, χωρίς να εμπλέκεται άμεσα η ΕΕΤΤ. Βασίζονται σε διάφορες αποφάσεις και κανονισμούς που βγάζει κατά καιρούς η ΕΕΤΤ και ανακοινώνονται στα ΦΕΚ, αλλά είναι προσαρμοσμένες κατά ένα ποσοστό στα μέτρα του ΟΤΕ την τρέχουσα χρονική στιγμή. Κάτι που περιλαμβάνεται στο ΦΕΚ, δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα υπάρχει και αυτούσιο στη σύμβαση, αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί (ή δεν θέλει) να το υλοποιήσει την τρέχουσα χρονική στιγμή. Και αυτό γιατί η σύμβαση είναι αυτή που "επιβάλει" της ρήτρες και όχι το ΦΕΚ ή η ΕΕΤΤ. Βέβαια η ΕΕΤΤ υπενθυμίζει συχνά στον ΟΤΕ τις "υποχρεώσεις" του (ιδίως αν την πρήζουν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι) και ο ΟΤΕ διορθώνει (όπου τον παίρνει) τις συμβάσεις μετά απο λίγο. Αν αργήσει, τρώει και κανένα πρόστιμο για τα μάτια της ΕΕ.


Οι συμβάσεις "στηρίζονται" πάνω στο RUO 2008.  Εδώ γίνονται τόσες δημόσιες διαβουλεύσεις για το θέμα.... τσάμπα τις κάνουνε?

2 παραδείγματα απο "παρατηρήσεις" των καφενείων προς την ΕΕΤΤ για το RUO 2008:




> Από τα στοιχεία των Πινάκων 1,2 είναι φανερό ότι η συνολική ρήτρα δύναται ναυπερβεί το μηναίο μίσθωμα του ΤοΒ σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις καθυστέρησης.
> 
> Πρέπει στη σχετική σύμβαση επίσης να περιλαμβάνεται ότι η καταβολή των ρητρών από τον ΟΤΕ δεν τον απαλλάσσει από όποια άλλη νόμιμη απαίτηση-αξίωση των παρόχων λόγω καθυστερήσεων.
> 
> Πιστεύουμε πως οι ρήτρες που αφορούν τη χρονική καθυστέρηση παράδοσης της συνεγκατάστασης έχουν το νόημα να πιέζουν τον ΟΤΕ να παραδίδει τους χώρους αυτούς στους συμφωνημένους χρόνους. Αποδεχόμενοι δε τους χρόνους που προτείνει ο ΟΤΕ στη παράγραφο 4.1.1, πιστεύουμε ότι πρέπει να τους τηρεί απαρέγκλιτα. Για το λόγο αυτό προτείνουμε τις ακόλουθες ρήτρες στους Πίνακες 4,5,6 σαφώς ποιο αυξημένες σε σχέση με τις προτεινόμενες στο σχέδιο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## kanenas3

@abcd5

Η ΕΕΤΤ εκτελεί χρέη επιτροπής ανταγωνισμού στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι οπότε είναι και παραείναι νόμιμα τα πρόστιμα. Δίκαιωμα προσφυγής έχεις σε οποιοδήποτε πρόστιμο σου επιβληθεί. Από την εφορία μέχρι τη δημοτική αστυνομία.

Τώρα το ότι όλοι το έχουν κάνει σύστημα και πάνε και κλαίγονται στα δικαστήρια και τους τα μειώνουν δεν αλλάζει ούτε την ουσία, ούτε τη νομιμότητα τους.

@sexrazat

1) Ήδη με το ξεκίνημα της απάντησης σου δίνει και το στίγμα της αγοράς. Όλα ελέγχονται από τον ΟΤΕ και αποκλείεται να έχει άδικο. Εε από εκεί και πέρα τι να πω αν το βρίσκεις φυσιολογικό...

2) Όταν μιλάς για καθυστερήσεις υποθέτω δεν εννοείς το πόσο κάνει ο ΟΤΕ για ενεργοποίηση Connex και πόσο για σύνδεση ΑΡΥΣ άλλου παρόχου...Αυτή η καθυστέρηση υπάρχει παραδοσιακά πλέον...Όσο για τις περιπτώσεις που ανέφερα δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με αδυναμία του ΟΤΕ να ανταποκριθεί...θέμα θέλησης ήταν.

3) Σχετικά με το ξεκαθάρισμα φυσικά και συμφωνούμε.

----------


## zeta

> Την εχω γραμμενη την Αλτεκ. Απο μερα σε μερα θα ενεργοποιηθει η συνδεση μου σε αλλη εταιρια.
> Απο εκει και περα την ευχαριστω για ολα αυτα τα λεφτα που κερδισα σε συγκριση με τον ποτε.
> Αλλα ειναι απαραδεκτοι για την τωρινη τους αντιμετωπιση απεναντι μας. Σε αυτο τους κατηγορω και οχι στο αν λενε βλακειες για να υπερασπιστουν την εταιρια τους.
> Δεν εχω κανενα κερδος με το να παιρνω θεση στην διαμαχη αλτεκ και οτε


δεν μου απάντησες όμως αν σε πειράζουν ή όχι οι δικηγόροι της αλτεκ.

απο τη διαμάχη αλτεκ οτε κανενας εδω μεσα δεν εχει κανενα κερδος, αλλά ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να εχει αποψη, και να την εκθέτει και να γινεται διαλογος. και το τελικό κέρδος είναι η διαμόρφωση άποψης, ο έλεγχος στις εταιρείες από τους καταναλωτές, η γνώση των δικαιωμάτων τους, η διεκδίκηση καλύτερων υπηρεσιών, κλπ. Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι έχω αντιληφθει το παρόν site. 
εδω ειναι φορουμ, και οχι το αθηναϊκό πρακτορείο ειδήσεων.

θέση παίρνεις σε κάτι μόνο αν έχεις κέρδος? αλλιώς φούρνος να μην καπνίσει? Δεν είναι υπεύθυνη στάση πολίτη και καταναλωτή αυτή.
και στην τελική είναι δικαίωμά σου, αλλά δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς και από τους άλλους να κάνουν το ίδιο. 
(γιαυτό μας κυβερνάνε αυτοί που μας κυβερνάνε, και δεν εννοώ μόνο αυτούς τώρα, αλλά όλους).

----------


## Producer

> θέση παίρνεις σε κάτι μόνο αν έχεις κέρδος? αλλιώς φούρνος να μην καπνίσει? Δεν είναι υπεύθυνη στάση πολίτη και καταναλωτή αυτή.
> και στην τελική είναι δικαίωμά σου, αλλά δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς και από τους άλλους να κάνουν το ίδιο. 
> (γιαυτό μας κυβερνάνε αυτοί που μας κυβερνάνε, και δεν εννοώ μόνο αυτούς τώρα, αλλά όλους).


 :One thumb up:   Υπάρχουν και παρτάκηδες... (η πάρτη μου να είναι καλά και χ3στους τους άλλους και το πως λειτουργεί η αγορά) Το έχω ξαναγράψει.. στο post #4522154  :Smile:

----------


## MANTHES

Ζετα δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι δικηγοροι της αλτεκ που προσπαθουν να σωσουν μια εταιρια.
Ας την κλεισουν αν χρωσταει. Μαζι σου σε αυτο. Αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω αυτο το παθος σου με τον οτε.
Κανεις που ειναι απλα πελατης σε μια επιχειρηση δεν το κανει αυτο.
Και επειδη αναφερεσαι συχνα οτι ειναι φορουμ και οχι πρακτορειο ειδησεων αναφερθηκα οταν η συζητηση ξεφυγε με το να διαβαζουμε ενα σωρο τοπικ για το τι εκανε ο οτε και τι κανει σε εντελως ασχετα θεματα.

Οποτε δεν απαιτω να μην παιρνεις θεση αλλα να μην κανεις τοσο φανερη προπαγανδα υπερ αυτου που για να αποκτησουμε τηλεφωνο την δεκαετια του 90 περιμεναμε πανω απο 1 χρονο

----------


## zeta

(δικηγόρους της άλτεκ στο νήμα δεν αντιλήφθηκες δηλαδή?)
φανερή προπαγάνδα την αντιλαμβάνεσαι εσύ.
εγώ πάλι λέω πράγματα που γνωρίζω, ή τη γνώμη μου. Και σου επαναλαμβάνω δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να με κρίνεις και να απαιτείς από μένα.
τώρα αν περίμενες τη δεκαετία του 90 ένα χρόνο να βάλεις τηλέφωνο, δεν με απασχολεί.
αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω τη απάντηση, θα σου απαντήσω, ότι δεν υπήρχαν γραμμές, και περνούσαν τότε οπτικές ίνες, και στη συνέχεια έδιναν όσα τηλέφωνα ήθελες. 
Κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί γίνεται η συζήτηση? και πως γίνεται η συζήτηση?και γιατί ξεφεύγει η συζήτηση?
πετάς την άποψή σου, ξέρει καποιος την απάντηση, σου απαντά.
τους περισσότερους που διαβάζουν αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν τους νοιάζει αυτό που συζητάμε. Το αποδέχονται όμως, γιατί έτσι ειναι η διαδικασία.
και επίσης, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ  μα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ δεν νοιάζει το ότι εσένα σε ενοχλεί που εγώ δήθεν κάνω προπαγάνδα υπέρ του ΟΤΕ και το συζητάμε τόση ώρα τώρα. 
εσύ κιαν εισαι off topic δηλαδή. Αλλά θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να σου απαντήσω, όμως θεωρώ και ότι πρέπει να το σταματήσω εδώ, γιατί δεν εισαι καλόπιστος, πετάς τις μπηχτές σου, και πετάς και ατάκες κατά του οτε, για να ψήνεις τη συζήτηση. Κρίνεις την επιλογή μου να πληρώνω 30 ευρώ το adsl, και δε σε νοιάζει τι γινεται στις τηλεπικοινωνίες σήμερα, εσύ αύριο αλλάζεις πάροχο. Επομένως, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να σταματήσω να μιλάω μαζί σου γιαυτό το θέμα, γιατί δεν έχει ουσία και νόημα.

----------


## MANTHES

Ξερεις ακομα και την δεκαετια του 90 ακριβως τι γινοταν στον οτε; Τοση αγαπη πια ωστε να μην χανεις καμια λεπτομερεια;
Καληνυχτα και καλες δουλειες (Δεν υποννοω κατι)

----------


## zeta

> Ξερεις ακομα και την δεκαετια του 90 ακριβως τι γινοταν στον οτε; Τοση αγαπη πια ωστε να μην χανεις καμια λεπτομερεια;
> Καληνυχτα και καλες δουλειες


από το 1949 ξέρω... (πως θα σου απαντούσα τώρα?: :Razz: )
εντάξει?
εσύ δηλαδή πως ξέρεις?
με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα και έχω ασχοληθεί. 
εσύ προφανώς μπαινεις σε αυτό το φορουμ με καθαρά χρηστικό χαρακτήρα-ενημέρωση.
εγώ μπαίνω από ενδιαφέρον. Διαφορετικά κίνητρα, διαφορετικές αντιδράσεις.
μήπως πρέπει να απολογηθώ? λέω μήπως?
καληνύχτα και σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου.
καλά ναμαι, και έχω αρκετές δουλειές.....

----------


## alexalex65

[QUOTE=zeta;2351479]χρωστάει ή δε χρωστάει η αλτεκ στον οτε τα μαλλιοκέφαλά της?
έχει δυνατότητα να πληρώσει?
ήδη δεν ειχε κανει διακανονισμό και δεν πλήρωνε?
οπότε τι φταίει ο οτε για αυτό?
ιδιωτική επιχείρηση ειναι και ο οτε.
αν συνεχίζει να παρεχει υπηρεσίες σε οποιον δεν πληρωνει, χαιρετησματα.
το δημοσίευμα μαλλον το προωθησε η αλτεκ....ετσι μου κανει εμενα.
στην ελευθερη αγορα καλως ή κακώς ετσι ειναι τα πράγματα.....
εδω στους απλους οικιακους πελατες κοβεται το τηλεφωνο αν δεν πληρωθει σε 15 μερες,
και τωρα μιλαμε για εκατομμυρια ευρω.
ας ήταν συνεπης η αλτεκ, να μην βρισκοταν σε αυτή τη θεση, απλά τα πραγματα.

Απλώς ο ΟΤΕ έκανε επιλεκτική εφαρμογή του νόμου, αφού υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρείες που χρωστάνε τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους (και ΔΕΚΟ!) και δεν κάνει τίποτε για αυτό. Επομένως υπάρχει κίνητρο για την συγκεκριμένη κίνηση του ΟΤΕ.
Εγώ πάντως περίμενα μέχρι το τέλος (αγόρασα Jetpack 22/08) και πάω για 4νετ,
γιατί απὀ´τι φαίνεται τέλος η γραμμή και η Telecoms μαζί !!!

----------


## abcd5

> @abcd5
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ εκτελεί χρέη επιτροπής ανταγωνισμού στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι οπότε είναι και παραείναι νόμιμα τα πρόστιμα. Δίκαιωμα προσφυγής έχεις σε οποιοδήποτε πρόστιμο σου επιβληθεί. Από την εφορία μέχρι τη δημοτική αστυνομία.
> 
> Τώρα το ότι όλοι το έχουν κάνει σύστημα και πάνε και κλαίγονται στα δικαστήρια και τους τα μειώνουν δεν αλλάζει ούτε την ουσία, ούτε τη νομιμότητα τους.


Δεν αμφισβήτησα την νομιμότητα τους. Είπα ότι το *ύψος* τους δεν ορίζεται από κάποιο νόμο ή απόφαση. Συνεπώς το ποσό ορίζεται ανά περίπτωση. Αυτό δίνει την δυνατότητα στον παρανομούντα να αμφισβητήσει το ύψος τους ακόμα και αν παραδέχεται την ενοχή του.

........Auto merged post: abcd5 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οι συμβάσεις είναι διμερείς, μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και του εκάστοτε πάροχου, χωρίς να εμπλέκεται άμεσα η ΕΕΤΤ. Βασίζονται σε διάφορες αποφάσεις και κανονισμούς που βγάζει κατά καιρούς η ΕΕΤΤ και ανακοινώνονται στα ΦΕΚ, αλλά είναι προσαρμοσμένες κατά ένα ποσοστό στα μέτρα του ΟΤΕ την τρέχουσα χρονική στιγμή. Κάτι που περιλαμβάνεται στο ΦΕΚ, δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα υπάρχει και αυτούσιο στη σύμβαση, αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί (ή δεν θέλει) να το υλοποιήσει την τρέχουσα χρονική στιγμή. Και αυτό γιατί η σύμβαση είναι αυτή που "επιβάλει" της ρήτρες και όχι το ΦΕΚ ή η ΕΕΤΤ. Βέβαια η ΕΕΤΤ υπενθυμίζει συχνά στον ΟΤΕ τις "υποχρεώσεις" του (ιδίως αν την πρήζουν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι) και ο ΟΤΕ διορθώνει (όπου τον παίρνει) τις συμβάσεις μετά απο λίγο. Αν αργήσει, τρώει και κανένα πρόστιμο για τα μάτια της ΕΕ.


Δεν έχεις ακούσει για τις προσφορές αναφοράς; Η ΕΕΤΤ (μετά από πρόταση του ΟΤΕ και δημόσια διαβούλευση) ορίζει την προσφορά αναφοράς που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ για να καταρτίσει την σύμβαση με τους παρόχους. Αντίγραφο της σύμβασης που υπογράφεται πάει και στην ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## karavagos

> Πιο συγκεκριμένα και για να μην γράφουμε ότι μας κατέβει:
> 
> RUO 2008:
> 
> 
> Full Link για το RUO 2008: http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...s/RUO_2008.pdf
> 
> Ενδεικτικά ποσοστά penalty ανα περίοδο καθυστέρησης (υπολογίζονται σε εργάσιμες ημέρες του εφάπαξ ΠΤοΒ)
> 1-5 ημέρες: 2% penalty
> ...


Αναφέρεσαι στο RUO, εγώ μίλησα ότι δεν υπάρχουν ρήτρες για καθυστερήσεις σε κάποιες υπηρεσίες. Αυτοί που ασχολούνται με τα δρώμενα, γνωρίζουν και τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες που δεν έχουν δεσμευτικό χρόνο υλοποίησης.





> Οι συμβάσεις "στηρίζονται" πάνω στο RUO 2008.  Εδώ γίνονται τόσες δημόσιες διαβουλεύσεις για το θέμα.... τσάμπα τις κάνουνε?





> Δεν έχεις ακούσει για τις προσφορές αναφοράς; Η ΕΕΤΤ (μετά από πρόταση του ΟΤΕ και δημόσια διαβούλευση) ορίζει την προσφορά αναφοράς που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ για να καταρτίσει την σύμβαση με τους παρόχους. Αντίγραφο της σύμβασης που υπογράφεται πάει και στην ΕΕΤΤ.


Αυτό έχω γράψει και εγώ. Ότι οι συμβάσεις βασίζονται στο RUO. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ RUO.
Και επειδή μάλλον δεν έχετε δει συμβάσεις από κοντά, ας κάνει κάποιος τον κόπο να ρωτήσει την ΕΕΤΤ γιατί οι συμβάσεις που υπογράφουν οι πάροχοι δεν είναι ίδιες με τα κανονιστικά κείμενα και τα ξαναλέμε...
Επίσης ας ρωτήσει και ποια κομμάτια του RUO ή των μετέπειτα συμπληρωματικών αποφάσεων δεν υλοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ και γιατί. Έπειτα ας διορθώσει αυτά τα κομμάτια από το RUO και θα έχει μπροστά του την σύμβαση.

----------


## abcd5

> Αναφέρεσαι στο RUO, εγώ μίλησα ότι δεν υπάρχουν ρήτρες για καθυστερήσεις σε κάποιες υπηρεσίες. Αυτοί που ασχολούνται με τα δρώμενα, γνωρίζουν και τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες που δεν έχουν δεσμευτικό χρόνο υλοποίησης.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό έχω γράψει και εγώ. Ότι οι συμβάσεις βασίζονται στο RUO. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ RUO.
> Και επειδή μάλλον δεν έχετε δει συμβάσεις από κοντά, ας κάνει κάποιος τον κόπο να ρωτήσει την ΕΕΤΤ γιατί οι συμβάσεις που υπογράφουν οι πάροχοι δεν είναι ίδιες με τα κανονιστικά κείμενα και τα ξαναλέμε...
> Επίσης ας ρωτήσει και ποια κομμάτια του RUO ή των μετέπειτα συμπληρωματικών αποφάσεων δεν υλοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ και γιατί. Έπειτα ας διορθώσει αυτά τα κομμάτια από το RUO και θα έχει μπροστά του την σύμβαση.


Καθώς από ότι φαίνονται γνωρίζεις ποιές υπηρεσίες αρνήται να παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ μπορείς να μας ενημερώσεις; Συμβάσεις δεν έχω δει αλλά έχω διαβάσει κάποιες από τις προσφορές αναφοράς του ΟΤΕ και άλλων παρόχων. Οι προσφορές αναφοράς περιλαμβάνουν αρκετές γενικότητες ώστε να μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν στις ιδιαιτερότητες τις κάθε σύμβασης.

----------


## konenas

Πες τα Καραβάγκο. Πες τα όλα. Κάνε τους βούκινο. Βγάλε φιρμάνι, Ξεφώνισέ τους.  :Trombone:  (είμαι οπαδός των εναλλακτικών, πελάτης και εχτρός της ΑΛΤΕΚ - σχέση μίσους και αγάπης)  :Crazy: 

Ερώτηση: το ruo είναι φετινό, τα προηγούμενα χρόνια υπήρξαν άλλα και έλεγαν τα ίδια;

----------


## sexrazat

> @abcd5
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ εκτελεί χρέη επιτροπής ανταγωνισμού στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι οπότε είναι και παραείναι νόμιμα τα πρόστιμα. Δίκαιωμα προσφυγής έχεις σε οποιοδήποτε πρόστιμο σου επιβληθεί. Από την εφορία μέχρι τη δημοτική αστυνομία.
> 
> Τώρα το ότι όλοι το έχουν κάνει σύστημα και πάνε και κλαίγονται στα δικαστήρια και τους τα μειώνουν δεν αλλάζει ούτε την ουσία, ούτε τη νομιμότητα τους.
> 
> @sexrazat
> 
> 1) Ήδη με το ξεκίνημα της απάντησης σου δίνει και το στίγμα της αγοράς. Όλα ελέγχονται από τον ΟΤΕ και αποκλείεται να έχει άδικο. Εε από εκεί και πέρα τι να πω αν το βρίσκεις φυσιολογικό...
> ...


1) Λέω πολύ απλά ότι επειδή μια εταιρεία είναι ο μεγάλος παίκτης στο χώρο δεν σημαίνει ότι κατ' ανάγκην έχει και άδικο. Όχι ότι αποκλείεται και να έχει. Για να το πούμε και ποδοσφαιρικά δεν φταίει πάντα ο Βαρδινογιάννης ή ο Κόκκαλης επειδή έτυχε να είναι ο Βαρδινογιάννης ή ο Κόκκαλης.

2) Conn-X και ΑΡΥΣ δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα όσο κι αν δίνονται και τα δύο από τα dslam του ΟΤΕ. Στο Conn-X υπάρχει μόνο μια καταχώρηση στο Woms που περνάει στα συστήματα των τεχνικών σε 5-10 λεπτά και ξεκινάει η κατασκευή. Άσε που σε πολλά κέντρα οι τεχνικοί έχουν ήδη κάνει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της δουλειάς για να είναι έτοιμοι αν ζητηθεί μελλοντικά adsl από τον συνδρομητή.
 Στην AΡΥΣ  ανακατεύεται και η άλλη εταιρεία. Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις πότε κατ' αρχάς έστειλε το αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ ο πάροχος (συνήθως καθυστερούν αρκετά και τα στέλνουν πακέτο δεν γνωρίζω γιατί). Και καταλαβαίνεις ότι άλλο πράγμα μια διαδικασία που γίνεται εσωτερικά στην εταιρεία σου και άλλο όταν ανακατεύεται και 2η εταιρεία. 

Φυσικά δεν κουβεντιάζουμε καν την εξωτερική φορητότητα και την νέα σύνδεση για κάποιο συνδρομητή του ΟΤΕ. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικές διαδικασίες.

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα θέλησης γιατί απλά τρέχουν προθεσμίες και ρήτρες και κανένας δεν κάνει προσωπικές επαναστάσεις. Υπάρχει όμως σίγουρα θέμα έλλειψης τεχνικών κατά κύριο λόγο και πιθανόν καλύτερης οργάνωσης σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Όσοι ζούμε από μέσα αυτές τις καταστάσεις ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι όταν μια τεχνική περιοχή του ΟΤΕ έχει πρόβλημα επηρεάζει και τους πελάτες του ΟΤΕ και των παρόχων.

----------


## gkandir

> ...
> Ολο το νήμα ο ΟΤΕ το κινει. Είτε σου αρέσει, είτε όχι.


Να, όλα εδώ καταλήγουν. Τι το συζητάμε λοιπόν; _Τα νήματα τα κινεί ο οτε, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι._ Από 'κει και πέρα όλα τ' άλλα είναι «μ' άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε».  :Razz: 

Thanks zeta!  :One thumb up:

----------


## costas.s

@zeta
Αγαπητή zeta,
θα μπορούσες να μοιραστείς μαζί μας μερικές περιπτώσεις που νομίζεις ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε κατι λάθος; (όχι απαραίτητα σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, έστω γενικότερα η/και παλαιότερα).

Πιστεύεις ότι υπήρξε κάποια περίπτωση στα χρονικά των εναλλακτικών που ο ΟΤΕ ηθελημένα έκανε κάτι για να παραγκωνίσει τους εναλλακτικούς ή πράξεις που καταλογίζονται αντικειμενικά στη ζώνη του "αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού";

Σε ευχαριστώ,
Κώστας

_DISCLAIMER: είμαι υπάλληλος της AT από την 1η μέρα που άνοιξε μέχρι σήμερα σε τεχνικό τμήμα που παράγει και ελέγχει (μεταξύ άλλων) λογαριασμούς με ΟΤΕ._

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα δεν ξερω ποιος κινει τα νηματα 
αλλά του παροντος το μεγαλυτερο μερος σιγουρα κινειται απ τον ΟΤΕ!
Αφου οι επισημες ανακοινωσεις και τα δελτια τυπου απο την πλευρα της Altec
μετριουνται μετα βιας σε δυο ανοικτες παλαμες χερια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
_Το πιο δυσαρεστο_ ειναι η τυχη που περιμενει οχι τους πελατες
αλλά τους *εργαζομενους* στην Telecoms,  για τον ομιλο παιζεται ακομη! :Sad:

----------


## karavagos

> Καθώς από ότι φαίνονται γνωρίζεις ποιές υπηρεσίες αρνήται να παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ μπορείς να μας ενημερώσεις; Συμβάσεις δεν έχω δει αλλά έχω διαβάσει κάποιες από τις προσφορές αναφοράς του ΟΤΕ και άλλων παρόχων. Οι προσφορές αναφοράς περιλαμβάνουν αρκετές γενικότητες ώστε να μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν στις ιδιαιτερότητες τις κάθε σύμβασης.





> Πες τα Καραβάγκο. Πες τα όλα. Κάνε τους βούκινο. Βγάλε φιρμάνι, Ξεφώνισέ τους.  (είμαι οπαδός των εναλλακτικών, πελάτης και εχτρός της ΑΛΤΕΚ - σχέση μίσους και αγάπης) 
> 
> Ερώτηση: το ruo είναι φετινό, τα προηγούμενα χρόνια υπήρξαν άλλα και έλεγαν τα ίδια;


Δεν νομίζω πως κάποιος βρίσκεται εδώ για να ξεφωνίσει κάποιους άλλους. Εγώ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά απλά προσπαθώ να βγάλω κάποια πράγματα προς τα έξω προς αφύπνιση αλλά και ενημέρωση των υπολοίπων (το αν είναι έγκυρα ή όχι, το κρίνουν οι αναγνώστες). Λεπτομέρειες εννοείται πως δεν μπορούν να βγουν προς τα έξω, οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας ζητήσει τον λόγο κατευθείαν από την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## panakos1989

ρε παιδια τελικα οι διακοπτες θα ανεβουν οι μας κοροιδευουν για αλλη μια φορα??

----------


## lewton

> ρε παιδια τελικα οι διακοπτες θα ανεβουν οι μας κοροιδευουν για αλλη μια φορα??


Κανείς δεν είπε ότι θα ανέβουν.

----------


## abcd5

> Δεν νομίζω πως κάποιος βρίσκεται εδώ για να ξεφωνίσει κάποιους άλλους. Εγώ τουλάχιστον προσωπικά απλά προσπαθώ να βγάλω κάποια πράγματα προς τα έξω προς αφύπνιση αλλά και ενημέρωση των υπολοίπων (το αν είναι έγκυρα ή όχι, το κρίνουν οι αναγνώστες). Λεπτομέρειες εννοείται πως δεν μπορούν να βγουν προς τα έξω, οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας ζητήσει τον λόγο κατευθείαν από την ΕΕΤΤ.


Τις υπηρεσίς που δεν παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ τις ζήτησα για να καταλάβω για το τι συζητάμε. Εγώ δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά και να είχα θα τους ρωτούσα "ποιές είναι οι υπηρεσίες που ο ΟΤΕ αρνήται να παρέχει στους παρόχους"; Εάν είναι τόσο κρίσιμες όσο αναφέρεις θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η  ΕΕΤΤ θα υποχρεώνε τον ΟΤΕ να τις παρέχει με συγκρεκριμένο SLA (αν ο ΟΤΕ θα το τηρούσε είναι μία άλλη ιστορία).

----------


## varsamis

Εδω και 2-3 εβδομαδες εχω προβλημα με την adsl altec συνδεση μου βρε παιδια...
Ακουσατε τιποτε;

----------


## MNP-10

> Εδω και 2-3 εβδομαδες εχω προβλημα με την adsl altec συνδεση μου βρε παιδια...
> Ακουσατε τιποτε;


Ναι, η εταιρια αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα οφειλων στον ΟΤΕ και ο ΟΤΕ τις εχει κοψει κυκλωματα σε μεγαλο ποσοστο με αποτελεσμα τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες και δυσλειτουργιες σε χρηστες.

Θα πληρωσει η Αλτελ Τελεκομς τον ΟΤΕ? Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, οπως δειχνουν οι εξελιξεις, η Αλτεκ Τελεκομς μαλλον δεν εχει τα λεφτα να το κανει. Απο κει και περα.. θα δειξει..

----------


## jethink

http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...1/Article.aspx

Μαλλον ερχεται και η σειρα της on τωρα   :Crying:  :Crying: 
Ρε μπας και η κυρα Σουλα ειναι συγγενης με τον Στιβεν Σιγκαλ?

----------


## manual2100

Altec Τelecoms: Αίτηση στο Πρωτοδικείο
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...29/1569573.htm

----------


## MNP-10

> για μένα αυτό δεν ειναι λογικό, αν ο οτε σε κατηγορεί αδίκως ότι του χρωστάς 10 εκ ευρώ.
> φυσικά και του πας κόντρα και πας στα δικαστήρια, αφού εχεις δίκιο.
> δεν περιμένεις να φαληρίσεις για να βγεις να τα πεις σε συνέντευξη. Αυτό μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο.
> Δεν στέκει, δεν μου κάθεται καλά. Τι πάει να πει ο ΟΤΕ να αγριέψει μαζί τους?
> δηλαδή αν θεωρησουμε οτι εχει δικιο ο Αθανασούλης, αν ο οτε σε φεσωνει 10 εκ, τι άλλο πρεπει να γίνει δηλαδή για να "αγριέψει" μαζί σου?βγαίνεις και φωνάζεις και προσφεύγεις στη δικαιοσύνη, πριν γίνουν 20 εκ. Απλή λογική μου φαίνεται.


Αυτη ειναι η λογικη του outsider ή του χρηστη. Ο παροχος εχει αλλη λογικη - και γι'αυτο ειπα εξ'αρχης οτι οι παροχοι το βλεπουν ετσι και ετσι... Εχουν αντιμετωπισει διαφορα και ξερουν ποιος ειναι το αφεντικο στη ζουγκλα των τηλεπικοινωνιων...

----------


## konenas

@karavagos
Αστειευόμουν πριν. 
@varsamis
Είχες πρόβλημα 2-3 βδομάδες και δεν ρώταγες;
Καλά δεν διάβασες εφημερίδες, δεν είδες τηλεόραση, δεν άκουσες ραδιόφωνο, αλλά είχες 192 σελίδες από κακίες, ανησυχίες, βέλη, άγχη, ερωτήσεις κλπ να διαβάσεις. Δεν είχες πάρει χαμπάρι τίποτε από αυτά;
 :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

> http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...1/Article.aspx
> 
> Μαλλον ερχεται και η σειρα της on τωρα  
> Ρε μπας και η κυρα Σουλα ειναι συγγενης με τον Στιβεν Σιγκαλ?


 :Thinking: 
_ON TELECOMS διαψεύδει αναληθές δημοσίευμα_ 
Locked: Έκοψε ο ΟΤΕ κυκλώματα της ΟΝ?

 :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> _ON TELECOMS διαψεύδει αναληθές δημοσίευμα_ 
> Locked: Έκοψε ο ΟΤΕ κυκλώματα της ΟΝ?


Προφανώς ο jethink αστιεύεται λόγω των προβλημάτων της Altec που πολλοί σύνδεσαν μετά την άφιξη της κα Evans. Αλλά πραγματικά, ακόμα και αν είναι στα όρια διακοπής υπηρεσιών μία εταιρεία, πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα διαψεύσει δημοσίευμα μέχρι και την τελευταία στιγμή πριν συμβεί; Το ότι διαψεύδει φήμη για ήδη υπάρχουσα διακοπή, δεν παρέχει καμμία απολύτως εγγύηση για επικείμενη διακοπή (ακόμα και την επόμενη μέρα)  :Wink:

----------


## zeta

> Να, όλα εδώ καταλήγουν. Τι το συζητάμε λοιπόν; _Τα νήματα τα κινεί ο οτε, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι._ Από 'κει και πέρα όλα τ' άλλα είναι «μ' άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε». 
> 
> Thanks zeta!


τελικά ναι, το είπα και αυτό, πάνω στην πίεση και στην ένταση της κουβέντας. παρότι εγω δεν χρησιμοποιώ αυτη την έκφραση.
τώρα το βρήκα το ποστ.
δεν εννοώ αυτό για το οποίο με ευχαριστείς εσύ όμως.
εννοώ ότι αφού όλο το δίκτυο ειναι του οτε, και όλοι περνανε από τον οτε, ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε όχι, ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος πάροχος, μπροστά σε ανύπαρκτους σχεδόν παρόχους.
γιατί η αλτεκ για την οποία συζητάμε, ειναι ανύπαρκτη, και παει να βγει και απο πανω.
τώρα αν εσύ πιάνεσαι από την κάθε λέξη για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα, εδώ έχουμε γράψει σελιδες σελίδων, από αυτό βρήκες να πιαστείς?
το οποίο δεν εχει και το νοημα που νομίζεις?

*""""Και στην τελική, το οτι υπάρχει τηλεφωνία σήμερα στην ελλάδα και οτι λειτουργεί, στον οτε οφείλεται, και μόνο, εκτός από κατι λίγα χιλιόμετρα δικτύων που έχουν πλεον οι εναλλακτικοί. Ολο το νήμα ο ΟΤΕ το κινει. Είτε σου αρέσει, είτε όχι.""""*

έτσι είναι ολόκληρη η πρόταση που είπα, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις που κολλάει το ότι τα νηματα τα κινει ο οτε. το νημα της τηλεφωνίας.
με αυτή την πρόταση που την ειπα και με ασυνήθιστο τρόπο για μένα, εννοώ ότι ότι και να λέτε ο οτε ειναι ο μεγαλύτερος πάροχος, σου αρέσει δε σου αρέσει, και τι καθομαστε και ασχολούμαστε τώρα με Αθανασούληδες (καλά με τετοιες συνεντεύξεις, ειναι να μην ασχοληθείς?)
το νημα έτσι όπως το εννοείς εσύ το κινεί η ΕΕΤΤ κατά τη γνώμη μου, και περισσότερο εις βάρος του ΟΤΕ.

(επίσης όφειλες να βάλεις ολόκληρη την πρόταση, και όχι να την κόψεις εκεί που σε συνέφερε και να δημιουργεις ψευδείς εντυπώσεις).

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @zeta
> Αγαπητή zeta,
> θα μπορούσες να μοιραστείς μαζί μας μερικές περιπτώσεις που νομίζεις ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε κατι λάθος; (όχι απαραίτητα σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, έστω γενικότερα η/και παλαιότερα).
> 
> Πιστεύεις ότι υπήρξε κάποια περίπτωση στα χρονικά των εναλλακτικών που ο ΟΤΕ ηθελημένα έκανε κάτι για να παραγκωνίσει τους εναλλακτικούς ή πράξεις που καταλογίζονται αντικειμενικά στη ζώνη του "αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού";
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ,
> Κώστας
> 
> _DISCLAIMER: είμαι υπάλληλος της AT από την 1η μέρα που άνοιξε μέχρι σήμερα σε τεχνικό τμήμα που παράγει και ελέγχει (μεταξύ άλλων) λογαριασμούς με ΟΤΕ._


οχι δεν μπορώ, αν μου αναφερεις συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, θα μπορώ ίσως.
αυτό που δεν έχετε καταλάβει όλοι εδω, ειναι ότι δεν λέω ότι ο οτε δεν θα έκανε κάτι εις βάρος των εναλλακτικών 
(αν και πιστεύω ότι η ΕΕΤΤ και ο τρόπος που αναπτύχθηκαν οι εναλλακτικοί ήταν και είναι εις βάρος του οτε και τον έχουν στριγμώξει να κανει και πράγματα τα οποία κατά τη γνωμη μου δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι υποχρεωμένος να τα κάνει)
σίγουρα έχει τον τροπο να το κανει.
και σίγουρα δεν το γνωρίζουμε
(ειναι και ενας λογος ακριβώς γιατί δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω)
 Εγώ λέω ότι αποκλείεται να κανει κάτι τόσο παιδικά, υπέρογκες χρεώσεις χωρίς να υπάρχουν, και να ρισκάρει και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ  πολλά. Αυτά δεν γίνονται. Οπως και αυτά που ίσως γίνονται, γίνονται κάτω από τα τραπέζια, γιατί επειδή στον οτε δουλευουν παρα πολλοί, απο διαφορα στατόπεδα και διαφορων συμφερόντων, θα τον ξεφώνιζαν από μέσα.
αυτό λέω, κατανοητό?
αυτά που λεει ο Αθανασούλης για μενα ειναι μπαρουφες. Αυτό είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο.
ούτε για παιδάκια 3 χρονών. Ε στον οτε προφανώς ειναι πιο έξυπνοι.
ο Αθανασούλης κρατιέται από τα μαλλιά του, φαίνεται, και προσπαθεί να κρατήσει τη μετοχή του με νύχια και με δόντια.
και φυσικά υποστηρίζω ότι όποιος χρωστάει πρέπει να πληρώνει, και όχι να ζητάει το λόγο.
αυτά.
ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## dreamer25

> τελικά ναι, το είπα και αυτό, πάνω στην πίεση και στην ένταση της κουβέντας. παρότι εγω δεν χρησιμοποιώ αυτη την έκφραση.
> τώρα το βρήκα το ποστ.
> δεν εννοώ αυτό για το οποίο με ευχαριστείς εσύ όμως.
> εννοώ ότι αφού όλο το δίκτυο ειναι του οτε, και όλοι περνανε από τον οτε, ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε όχι, ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος πάροχος, μπροστά σε ανύπαρκτους σχεδόν παρόχους.
> γιατί η αλτεκ για την οποία συζητάμε, ειναι ανύπαρκτη, και παει να βγει και απο πανω.
> τώρα αν εσύ πιάνεσαι από την κάθε λέξη για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα, εδώ έχουμε γράψει σελιδες σελίδων, από αυτό βρήκες να πιαστείς?
> το οποίο δεν εχει και το νοημα που νομίζεις?
> 
> *""""Και στην τελική, το οτι υπάρχει τηλεφωνία σήμερα στην ελλάδα και οτι λειτουργεί, στον οτε οφείλεται, και μόνο, εκτός από κατι λίγα χιλιόμετρα δικτύων που έχουν πλεον οι εναλλακτικοί. Ολο το νήμα ο ΟΤΕ το κινει. Είτε σου αρέσει, είτε όχι.""""*
> ...


Για ποια μετοχη μιλαμε?Αυτη που σημερα εκλεισε στο -27%?Ρε μπας και πτωχευσε και δεν μας το ειπαν?Τι κατρακυλα ηταν αυτη σημερα?Μαλλον πηραν χαμπαρι τι παιζει και ο Αθανασουλης εχασε και τα τελευταια κοροιδα... :Sad:

----------


## geonik

> Να, όλα εδώ καταλήγουν. Τι το συζητάμε λοιπόν; _Τα νήματα τα κινεί ο οτε, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι._ Από 'κει και πέρα όλα τ' άλλα είναι «μ' άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε».


Σύμφωνοι! Αλλά το παρακούνησε το νήμα αυτή τη φορά, έλεος! 200 σελίδες και ακόμα το κουνάει;  :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

> Τις υπηρεσίς που δεν παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ τις ζήτησα για να καταλάβω για το τι συζητάμε. Εγώ δεν έχω πρόσβαση στην ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά και να είχα θα τους ρωτούσα "ποιές είναι οι υπηρεσίες που ο ΟΤΕ αρνήται να παρέχει στους παρόχους"; Εάν είναι τόσο κρίσιμες όσο αναφέρεις θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η  ΕΕΤΤ θα υποχρεώνε τον ΟΤΕ να τις παρέχει με συγκρεκριμένο SLA (αν ο ΟΤΕ θα το τηρούσε είναι μία άλλη ιστορία).


Υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες:
1) Υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ με SLA, ενώ κανονιστικά θα έπρεπε.
2) Υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν παρέχει καθόλου ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ κανονιστικά θα έπρεπε.

Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλυμένος, γιατί η σύμβαση που υπογράφουν οι πάροχοι δεν περιλαμβάνει τις συγκεκριμένες κανονιστικές υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ. Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ προτιμά να είναι "υπόλογος" στην ΕΕΤΤ για μη τήρηση των κανονιστικών υποχρεώσεών του, παρά στους παρόχους για μη τήρηση των εμπορικών συμβάσεών του. Στη μεν πρώτη περίπτωση έχει να κάνει με τα πρόστιμα της ΕΕΤΤ, στη δε δεύτερη με τις ρήτρες υπέρ των παρόχων.

Και για να σε βοηθήσω να λύσεις ένα μικρό κομμάτι του puzzle, πάρε όλες τις υπηρεσίες που αναφέρονται στο RUO σαν παροχές του ΟΤΕ και σύγκρινέ τες με αυτές που αναφέρονται στο παράρτημα του SLA.

----------


## sexrazat

> Υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες:
> 1) Υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ με SLA, ενώ κανονιστικά θα έπρεπε.
> 2) Υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν παρέχει καθόλου ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ κανονιστικά θα έπρεπε.
> 
> Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλυμένος, γιατί η σύμβαση που υπογράφουν οι πάροχοι δεν περιλαμβάνει τις συγκεκριμένες κανονιστικές υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ. Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ προτιμά να είναι "υπόλογος" στην ΕΕΤΤ για μη τήρηση των κανονιστικών υποχρεώσεών του, παρά στους παρόχους για μη τήρηση των εμπορικών συμβάσεών του. Στη μεν πρώτη περίπτωση έχει να κάνει με τα πρόστιμα της ΕΕΤΤ, στη δε δεύτερη με τις ρήτρες υπέρ των παρόχων.


Ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά για ποιες υπηρεσίες μιλάμε; Πιο συγκεκριμένα;

----------


## tatief

> Altec Τelecoms: Αίτηση στο Πρωτοδικείο
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...29/1569573.htm


Η Teledome υποτίθεται ότι δεν είναι του διαμετρήματος της Αλτεκ, αλλά την αίτηση την είχε κάνει ΠΡΙΝ την διακοπη των κυκλωμάτων της. Η Αλτεκ την κάνει τώρα καταϊδρωμένη.
Αναρωτιέμαι τι συμβούλους και τι στελέχει έχει

----------


## abcd5

> Υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες:
> 1) Υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ με SLA, ενώ κανονιστικά θα έπρεπε.
> 2) Υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν παρέχει καθόλου ο ΟΤΕ, ενώ κανονιστικά θα έπρεπε.
> 
> Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλυμένος, γιατί η σύμβαση που υπογράφουν οι πάροχοι δεν περιλαμβάνει τις συγκεκριμένες κανονιστικές υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ. Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ προτιμά να είναι "υπόλογος" στην ΕΕΤΤ για μη τήρηση των κανονιστικών υποχρεώσεών του, παρά στους παρόχους για μη τήρηση των εμπορικών συμβάσεών του. Στη μεν πρώτη περίπτωση έχει να κάνει με τα πρόστιμα της ΕΕΤΤ, στη δε δεύτερη με τις ρήτρες υπέρ των παρόχων.
> 
> Και για να σε βοηθήσω να λύσεις ένα μικρό κομμάτι του puzzle, πάρε όλες τις υπηρεσίες που αναφέρονται στο RUO σαν παροχές του ΟΤΕ και σύγκρινέ τες με αυτές που αναφέρονται στο παράρτημα του SLA.


Δηλαδή για το (1) λες ότι η ΕΕΤΤ (η οποία εξέδωσε το RUO) αναφέρει στο κυρίως κείμενο κάποιες υπηρεσίες ότι έχουν SLA για τις οποίες έχει ξεχάσει να τις συμπεριλάβει στο παράρτημα; Αυτό είναι λάθος της ΕΕΤΤ και όχι του ΟΤΕ και των παρόχων που υπέγραψαν την σύμβαση.

Για το (2) οι πάροχοι που χρειάζονται αυτές τις υπηρεσίες γιατί δεν καταγγέλουν τον ΟΤΕ; Φαντάζομαι εάν είναι υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ να τις παρέχει η σύμβαση θα αναφέρεται στους όρους παροχής και όχι στην δυνατότητα παροχής της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δηλαδή για το (1) λες ότι η ΕΕΤΤ (η οποία εξέδωσε το RUO) αναφέρει στο κυρίως κείμενο κάποιες υπηρεσίες ότι έχουν SLA για τις οποίες έχει ξεχάσει να τις συμπεριλάβει στο παράρτημα; Αυτό είναι λάθος της ΕΕΤΤ και όχι του ΟΤΕ και των παρόχων που υπέγραψαν την σύμβαση.
> 
> Για το (2) οι πάροχοι που χρειάζονται αυτές τις υπηρεσίες γιατί δεν καταγγέλουν τον ΟΤΕ; Φαντάζομαι εάν είναι υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ να τις παρέχει η σύμβαση θα αναφέρεται στους όρους παροχής και όχι στην δυνατότητα παροχής της υπηρεσίας.


Το έχει γράψει ήδη 2 φορές! Οι πάροχοι υπογράφουν συμφωνίες με τον ΟΤΕ που βασίζονται πάνω στο RUO αλλά έχουν μικρές διαφορές. Οι διαφορές αυτές είναι οι 2 περιπτώσεις που ανέφερε πριν...

Η ΕΕΤΤ βγάζει ένα κανονισμό και τον υπογράφουν όλοι αλλά όταν έρθει η ώρα να τα βρούνε με τον ΟΤΕ αυτός το παίζει δύσκολος σε κάποια σημεία. Σου λέει καλύτερα να φάω πρόστιμο από την ΕΕΤΤ όπου δε θα το πληρώσω γιατί θα πάω στα δικαστήρια, παρά να με κυνηγάνε οι πάροχοι στα δικαστήρια για παραβίαση των όρων της συμφωνίας μας.

----------


## stl04

> *.....εννοώ ότι αφού όλο το δίκτυο ειναι του οτε, και όλοι περνανε από τον οτε, ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε όχι, ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος πάροχος, μπροστά σε ανύπαρκτους σχεδόν παρόχους.*
> 
> *......με αυτή την πρόταση που την ειπα και με ασυνήθιστο τρόπο για μένα, εννοώ ότι ότι και να λέτε ο οτε ειναι ο μεγαλύτερος πάροχος, σου αρέσει δε σου αρέσει, και τι καθομαστε και ασχολούμαστε τώρα με Αθανασούληδες (καλά με τετοιες συνεντεύξεις, ειναι να μην ασχοληθείς?)*
> 
> *.......οχι δεν μπορώ, αν μου αναφερεις συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, θα μπορώ ίσως.*
> 
> [B].......(ειναι και ενας λογος ακριβώς γιατί δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω)[B]


Αγαπητή Ζετα,

Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν πιστεύω και μάλλον ούτε καταλαβαίνω λέξη από όσα γραφείς.  Τα παντα που γραφεις εδώ είναι ανακρίβειες και *δεν εισαι ποτε σε θεση να δινεις συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις σε ερωτηματα που σου θέτονται*. Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι το κακο με το Internet, ο καθενας μπορει να λεει ότι του ερθει χωρις να εχει καν στοιχεια, αλλα και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις ουτε καν την γνώση μιας κατάστασης. Συγνωμη που σου το λεω αλλά μου θυμίζεις τέτοιον άνθρωπο.

Ολοκληρώνοντας, σαν απάντηση σε μερικους που γραφουν ότι εισαι υπαλληλος του ΟΤΕ, θελω να πω ότι σίγουρα δεν εισαι, διότι εάν ήσουν, θα ήσουν σιγουρα εξαγριωμένη με την  σημερινη πολιτικη του ΟΤΕ αλλα και την κινηση της κυβερνησης, καθως επισης και αγχωμένη για τον νέο σου εργοδότη . *Μην  ξεχνας επίσης ότι πριν από περιπου 1 χρόνο ο καλος και μεγαλος σου ΟΤΕ απέλυσε περίπου 2.000 άτομα  , ποιος μας λέει ότι και τώρα δεν θα γινει το ιδιο  ?*  Σιγουρα ειναι κατι που δεν το εχεις σκεφτει καθολου, διοιτι μαλλον δεν εχεις βγει ακομα στην αναζητηση εργασιας για να καταλαβεις ποσο ασχημο ειναι να κλινει μια εταιρεια με πανω 1.000 εργαζομενους. 

Θα σου παρακαλούσα για ακομα μια φορα, να σκεφτεσαι *καλα* πριν γράφεις οτιδήποτε εδώ και παντα να εχεις *επιχειρήματα* σε αυτά, εάν θες ο κοσμος να *δινει βαση* στα λεγόμενα σου.  

Ελπιζω να *γυρισουμε παλι στο θεμα μας*, που είναι η ΑΛΤΕΚ και όχι εάν είναι καλη και αξιοπιστη εταιρεια ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## gkandir

> τελικά ναι, το είπα και αυτό, πάνω στην πίεση και στην ένταση της κουβέντας. παρότι εγω δεν χρησιμοποιώ αυτη την έκφραση.
> τώρα το βρήκα το ποστ.
> δεν εννοώ αυτό για το οποίο με ευχαριστείς εσύ όμως.
> *εννοώ ότι* αφού όλο το δίκτυο ειναι του οτε, και όλοι περνανε από τον οτε, *ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε όχι, ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος πάροχος, μπροστά σε ανύπαρκτους σχεδόν παρόχους*.
> γιατί η αλτεκ για την οποία συζητάμε, ειναι ανύπαρκτη, και παει να βγει και απο πανω.
> τώρα αν εσύ πιάνεσαι από την κάθε λέξη για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα, εδώ έχουμε γράψει σελιδες σελίδων, από αυτό βρήκες να πιαστείς?
> το οποίο δεν εχει και το νοημα που νομίζεις?
> 
> *""""Και στην τελική, το οτι υπάρχει τηλεφωνία σήμερα στην ελλάδα και οτι λειτουργεί, στον οτε οφείλεται, και μόνο, εκτός από κατι λίγα χιλιόμετρα δικτύων που έχουν πλεον οι εναλλακτικοί. Ολο το νήμα ο ΟΤΕ το κινει. Είτε σου αρέσει, είτε όχι.""""*
> ...


Άρα, οι ανύπαρκτοι, όπως τους λες εσύ τι λόγο μπορεί να έχουν απέναντι στον μεγαλύτερο πάροχο; Ποιος θα του πάει κόντρα;  :Wink:

----------


## Producer

Off Topic


		Ας σταματήσουν επιτέλους οι ακαταλαβίστικες παρατηρήσεις απο τους παρτάκηδες...

Εάν θέλετε ενημέρωση και συμπόνια ας την απαιτήσετε από την εταιρεία που πληρώνετε...  :Chair: 

Γράφε zeta! Μαζί σου!  :Flower:

----------


## gkandir

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ας σταματήσουν επιτέλους οι ακαταλαβίστικες παρατηρήσεις απο τους παρτάκηδες...
> 
> Εάν θέλετε ενημέρωση και συμπόνια ας την απαιτήσετε από την εταιρεία που πληρώνετε... 
> 
> Γράφε zeta! Μαζί σου!


Η ηθελημένη, προσποιητή ή έμφυτη έλλειψη κατανόησης από την πλευρά σου δεν θα φιμώσει τον κόσμο.

Άλλωστε, όπως λέει και το ίνδαλμά σου:



> ...
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε καταλάβει, αλλά εδώ γίνεται συζήτηση, και ο καθένας λέει τη γνώμη του.
> ...
> Βέβαια ο καθένας ότι θέλει καταλαβαίνει, και ότι θέλει υποστηρίζει. Έτσι είναι στη δημοκρατία.





> Εσύ δηλαδή δε σέβεσαι το δικαίωμά μου να λέω την άποψή μου?
> ...
> στην τελική κάνε ότι θέλεις, και γω θα λέω και θα υποστηρίζω ότι θέλω, και επίσης δεν είμαι υποχρεωμενη να απολογουμαι για το τι λεω και τι κάνω ούτε σε σένα, ούτε σε κανέναν. Οκ?





> ...
> απο τη διαμάχη αλτεκ οτε κανενας εδω μεσα δεν εχει κανενα κερδος, αλλά ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να εχει αποψη, και να την εκθέτει και να γινεται διαλογος. και το τελικό κέρδος είναι η διαμόρφωση άποψης, ο έλεγχος στις εταιρείες από τους καταναλωτές, η γνώση των δικαιωμάτων τους, η διεκδίκηση καλύτερων υπηρεσιών, κλπ. Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι έχω αντιληφθει το παρόν site.
> εδω ειναι φορουμ, και οχι το αθηναϊκό πρακτορείο ειδήσεων.
> ...


Ή μήπως αυτά ισχύουν μόνο για σένα και για λίγους εκλεκτούς αλλά όχι για τους υπόλοιπους;

----------


## karavagos

> Δηλαδή για το (1) λες ότι η ΕΕΤΤ (η οποία εξέδωσε το RUO) αναφέρει στο κυρίως κείμενο κάποιες υπηρεσίες ότι έχουν SLA για τις οποίες έχει ξεχάσει να τις συμπεριλάβει στο παράρτημα; Αυτό είναι λάθος της ΕΕΤΤ και όχι του ΟΤΕ και των παρόχων που υπέγραψαν την σύμβαση.


Δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου στο κείμενο κάποιο SLA για τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες (και η ΕΕΤΤ το δέχεται έτσι όπως είναι, παρόλο που ορίζουν διαφορετικά οι νόμοι του κράτους και οι οδηγίες της ΕΕ, γιατί γνωρίζει ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί ή/και δεν τον συμφέρει την τρέχουσα χρονική στιγμή να προσφέρει SLA...ή έστω μια δέσμευση/εκτίμηση).
Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι τον πάροχο που φοβάται μην αγριέψει ο ΟΤΕ (γιατί από εκεί ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση) δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν είναι λάθος της ΕΕΤΤ ή του ΟΤΕ. Τον ενδιαφέρει ότι αν θέλει ο ΟΤΕ να τον βλάψει, μπορεί να κάνει 6 μήνες να του παραδώσει την υπηρεσία ή ένα μήνα να διορθώσει κάποια βλάβη της, χωρίς κάποιος να μπορεί να του πει τίποτα.




> Για το (2) οι πάροχοι που χρειάζονται αυτές τις υπηρεσίες γιατί δεν καταγγέλουν τον ΟΤΕ; Φαντάζομαι εάν είναι υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ να τις παρέχει η σύμβαση θα αναφέρεται στους όρους παροχής και όχι στην δυνατότητα παροχής της υπηρεσίας.


Είδες που καταλήγουμε στην αρχή πάλι? Ποιος θα καταγγείλει τον ΟΤΕ, όταν εξαρτάται η επιβίωσή του από αυτόν (βλ. παραπάνω σενάριο)? Η γενικότερη λογική της επιβίωσης στον ελληνικό τηλεπικοινωνιακό χώρο λέει ότι αφού βολεύομαι και με αυτά που έχω, το αφήνω όπως έχει και βλέπουμε... Εδώ ακόμα και προφορικά που γίνεται η κουβέντα σε διάφορες συναντήσεις, η ΕΕΤΤ βαριέται να ασχοληθεί.


Πάντως βλέπω ότι γενικότερα οι περισσότεροι (εκτός του MNP-10, που μάλλον η ενασχόληση με τα κοινά του έχει αλλάξει τα μυαλά σε κάποια θέματα  :Razz: ) έχετε μια ιδεατή εικόνα για την λειτουργία του όλου συστήματος. Απ΄έξω υπάρχουν τα ΦΕΚ, τα RxO και όλα είναι ωραία και σύμφωνα με τις προσταγές της ΕΕ. Από μέσα όμως γίνονται όργια και ΟΛΟΙ (ΟΤΕ, πάροχοι, ΕΕΤΤ) κοιτάνε την πάρτη τους ανεξαρτήτως κανονιστικών αποφάσεων, νόμων και οδηγιών. Τέλος, θα μου επιτρέψετε (για ευνόητους λόγους) να μην μπω σε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και να σταματήσω την συμμετοχή μου στο θέμα εδώ (ήδη αυτοί που συμμετέχουν στις διάφορες συναντήσεις θα έχουν καταλάβει πολλά). Η ΕΕΤΤ γνωρίζει, θα πράξει όταν μπορεί, και όλα θα πάρουν τον δρόμο τους με την γνωστή καθυστέρηση.

----------


## Producer

> Η ηθελημένη, προσποιητή ή έμφυτη έλλειψη κατανόησης από την πλευρά σου δεν θα φιμώσει τον κόσμο.
> 
> Άλλωστε, όπως λέει και το ίνδαλμά σου:
> 
> Ή μήπως αυτά ισχύουν μόνο για σένα και για λίγους εκλεκτούς αλλά όχι για τους υπόλοιπους;


Ακριβώς τα ίδια λέμε... οι παρατηρήσεις που γράφουν διάφοροι για τις απόψεις που εκφράζονται είναι ανούσιες.  Ο καθένας γράφει την άποψή του ελεύθερα και οι προτροπές του στύλ "σταματήστε να γράφετε για να διαβάσουμε τα νέα της Altec" είναι χαρακτηριστικό παρτάκηδων (κάτι που απ' ότι βλέπω το αποδέχθηκες...  :Razz: )

----------


## abcd5

> Το έχει γράψει ήδη 2 φορές! Οι πάροχοι υπογράφουν συμφωνίες με τον ΟΤΕ που βασίζονται πάνω στο RUO αλλά έχουν μικρές διαφορές. Οι διαφορές αυτές είναι οι 2 περιπτώσεις που ανέφερε πριν...
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ βγάζει ένα κανονισμό και τον υπογράφουν όλοι αλλά όταν έρθει η ώρα να τα βρούνε με τον ΟΤΕ αυτός το παίζει δύσκολος σε κάποια σημεία. Σου λέει καλύτερα να φάω πρόστιμο από την ΕΕΤΤ όπου δε θα το πληρώσω γιατί θα πάω στα δικαστήρια, παρά να με κυνηγάνε οι πάροχοι στα δικαστήρια για παραβίαση των όρων της συμφωνίας μας.


Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους:
Όταν η ΕΕΤΤ βγάζει ένα κανονισμό δεν τον υπογράφουν όλοι. Δημοσιεύεται στο ΦΕΚ και είναι όλοι υποχρεωμένοι να τον ακολουθήσουν.Μία από τις πρώτες υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ σε όλες τις προσφορές αναφοράς είναι να στείλει στην ΕΕΤΤ το κείμενο της σύμβασης που θα ζητήσει από τους παρόχους να υπογράψουν.
Εάν ο ΟΤΕ στίς συμβάσεις "ξεχνάει" υποχρεώσεις του υπάρχει συνυπευθυνότητα με την ΕΕΤΤ που ελέγχει την σύμβαση και τον πάροχο που την υπογράφει.

Ο φίλος όμως αναφέρθηκε και στην ασυμφωνία κυρίου κειμένου και παρτήματος (την οποία εκμεταλεύεται ο ΟΤΕ). Εδώ υπάρχει ευθύνη της ΕΕΤΤ που δημοσίευσε το κείμενο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο φίλος δεν δημοσιεύει (εστώ και στο φόρουμ) αυτή την παράλειψη ώστε να η ΕΕΤΤ να κλείσει την τρύπα και να υποχρεώσει τον ΟΤΕ να σεβαστή τον κανονισμό.

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

Τι????????? πηγε η ΣΟΥΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ? :ROFL: 
παει................αυτο ειτανε...............
εαν ακουσω το παραμικρο (εστω και μικροδιενεξη) μεταξυ οτε και ΟΝ ........θα βαρεσω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο, θα το γραψω σε βιντεο και θα το ανεβασω στο youtube δινοντας σας το  link εδω στο forum για να με πιστεψετε :ROFL:

----------


## gkandir

> Ακριβώς τα ίδια λέμε... οι παρατηρήσεις που γράφουν διάφοροι για τις απόψεις που εκφράζονται είναι ανούσιες.  Ο καθένας γράφει την άποψή του ελεύθερα και οι προτροπές του στύλ "σταματήστε να γράφετε για να διαβάσουμε τα νέα της Altec" είναι χαρακτηριστικό παρτάκηδων (κάτι που απ' ότι βλέπω το αποδέχθηκες... )


Σαφέστατα και δεν αποδέχτηκα τίποτα. Ο οποιοσδήποτε γράφει την άποψή του. Αν δεν σ' αρέσει δε σημαίνει ότι είναι «παρτάκιας», όπως τον (τους) αποκαλείς. Αν κάποιος γράψει κάτι που δε συνάδει με τους κανόνες του forum (όπως ίσως και τούτο το μήνυμα) πολύ απλά κάποιος υπεύθυνος θα το διαγράψει. Μέχρι τότε ας μας επιτρέψει η μεγαλοσύνη σου να συζητάμε ελεύθερα.







> Τι????????? πηγε η ΣΟΥΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ?
> ...


Αυτό πάλι που το πας; Ψώνισαν από σβέρκο κι αυτοί!  :Laughing:

----------


## Producer

> Τον ενδιαφέρει ότι αν θέλει ο ΟΤΕ να τον βλάψει, μπορεί να κάνει 6 μήνες να του παραδώσει την υπηρεσία ή ένα μήνα να διορθώσει κάποια βλάβη της, χωρίς κάποιος να μπορεί να του πει τίποτα.


Τα στοιχεία και τα δεδομένα λένε εντελώς τα αντίθετα πράγματα...

Ποιό πρόστιμο έφαγε ο ΟΤΕ για μη τήρηση του ρυθμιστικού πλαισίου που επιβλήθηκε μέσω ΦΕΚ σε σχέση με την ενσωμάτωση των ρυθμιστικών άρθρων στις συμβάσεις?

----------


## abcd5

> Τα στοιχεία και τα δεδομένα λένε εντελώς τα αντίθετα πράγματα...


Μην βιάζεσαι. Θα μας τα αποκαλύψει η ALTEC Telecom στις αγωγές που ετοιμάζει για τον ΟΤΕ.  :Laughing:  Θα αποκαλύψει ότι δεν μπόρεσε να μπει στην αγορά του βρόχου γιατί περίμενε για μήνες τον ΟΤΕ να της παρέχει μία υπηρεσία που ήταν απαραίτητη.  :Sad:

----------


## karavagos

> Τα στοιχεία και τα δεδομένα λένε εντελώς τα αντίθετα πράγματα...


Έχεις δει τις συμβάσεις?




> Ποιό πρόστιμο έφαγε ο ΟΤΕ για μη τήρηση του ρυθμιστικού πλαισίου που επιβλήθηκε μέσω ΦΕΚ σε σχέση με την ενσωμάτωση των ρυθμιστικών άρθρων στις συμβάσεις?


Πρόστιμο δεν θα φάει κανείς, αν κάποιος άλλος δεν κάνει αγωγή ή καταγγελία.

Αν αύριο μπορείς να μου δώσεις (και δε σε νοιάζει η επιστροφή τους) όσα εκ. ευρώ χρειάζομαι για να λειτουργήσω εντελώς ανεξάρτητα έναν καινούργιο πάροχο, σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα πέσουν τρελλά πρόστιμα...από παντού.

----------


## Producer

> Έχεις δει τις συμβάσεις?


Έχεις δει βλάβη να καθυστερεί 1 μήνα να διορθωθεί?  Η ΕΕΤΤ λέει ότι μόνο το 1% ξεπερνάει τις 2 εργάσιμες ημέρες όσον αφορά την επίλυσή τους απο τον ΟΤΕ.  Ή πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα φάει πρόστιμο ο ΟΤΕ εάν καθυστερήσει τόσο όσο περιγράφεις να παραδώσει?




> Πρόστιμο δεν θα φάει κανείς, αν κάποιος άλλος δεν κάνει αγωγή ή καταγγελία.
> 
> Αν αύριο μπορείς να μου δώσεις (και δε σε νοιάζει η επιστροφή τους) όσα εκ. ευρώ χρειάζομαι για να λειτουργήσω εντελώς ανεξάρτητα έναν καινούργιο πάροχο, σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα πέσουν τρελλά πρόστιμα...από παντού.


Το προηγούμενο post του abcd5 πιστεύω ότι τα λέει όλα...

Εφόσον οι προτεινόμενες συμβάσεις περνάνε έλεγχο της ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως εξηγείς το θέμα ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν "σιγουρεύει" ότι το κείμενο της σύμβασης είναι σύμφωνο με το RUO, ΦΕΚ κλπ κλπ...

----------


## maik

Αυτη η νεφελωδης αποψη περι "φοβου" των εναλακτικων απεναντι στον ΟΤΕ μου φερνει στο νου την παλια επικληση "σκοτεινων δυναμεων" σε διαφορες εφημεριδες. Αν λοιπον δεν υπαρχει κατι που μπορει να ειπωθει ευθεως καλυτερα να σιωπουμε. Αλλιως δεν διαφερουμε απο τους λασπολογους.
Οταν υπαρχει η ΕΕΤΤ που δεν δισταζει να ριξει προστιμα ακομα και γιατι φτερνιστικε δυνατα καποιο στελεχος του ΟΤΕ, ειναι τουλαχιστον φαιδρο να μιλαμε για κρυφες συμφωνιες, για φοβους, για σκυψιμο του κεφαλιου κλπ κλπ.
Εδω ξεκινησε (η ΕΕΤΤ) ερευνα μετα απο ανωνυμες καταγγελιες εδω στο φορουμ για να δει αν καλουσε στοχευμενα πελατες ο ΟΤΕ. Θα κολωσει στα πιο σοβαρα;

----------


## emeliss

> *Μην ξεχνας επίσης ότι πριν από περιπου 1 χρόνο ο καλος και μεγαλος σου ΟΤΕ απέλυσε περίπου 2.000 άτομα  , ποιος μας λέει ότι και τώρα δεν θα γινει το ιδιο  ?*


 :What..?:  :What..?:

----------


## kanenas3

Αν τηρούσαν ακριβώς το RUO για πιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να υπογράφουν ξεχωριστεί σύμβαση με τον καθένα. Θα το θεωρούσαν δεδομένο και κοινά αποδεκτό και θα υπογράφαν για τα υπόλοιπα θέματα εκτός RUO...

----------


## zeta

> Αγαπητή Ζετα,
> 
> Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν πιστεύω και μάλλον ούτε καταλαβαίνω λέξη από όσα γραφείς.  Τα παντα που γραφεις εδώ είναι ανακρίβειες και *δεν εισαι ποτε σε θεση να δινεις συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις σε ερωτηματα που σου θέτονται*. Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι το κακο με το Internet, ο καθενας μπορει να λεει ότι του ερθει χωρις να εχει καν στοιχεια, αλλα και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις ουτε καν την γνώση μιας κατάστασης. Συγνωμη που σου το λεω αλλά μου θυμίζεις τέτοιον άνθρωπο.
> 
> Ολοκληρώνοντας, σαν απάντηση σε μερικους που γραφουν ότι εισαι υπαλληλος του ΟΤΕ, θελω να πω ότι σίγουρα δεν εισαι, διότι εάν ήσουν, θα ήσουν σιγουρα εξαγριωμένη με την  σημερινη πολιτικη του ΟΤΕ αλλα και την κινηση της κυβερνησης, καθως επισης και αγχωμένη για τον νέο σου εργοδότη . *Μην  ξεχνας επίσης ότι πριν από περιπου 1 χρόνο ο καλος και μεγαλος σου ΟΤΕ απέλυσε περίπου 2.000 άτομα  , ποιος μας λέει ότι και τώρα δεν θα γινει το ιδιο  ?*  Σιγουρα ειναι κατι που δεν το εχεις σκεφτει καθολου, διοιτι μαλλον δεν εχεις βγει ακομα στην αναζητηση εργασιας για να καταλαβεις ποσο ασχημο ειναι να κλινει μια εταιρεια με πανω 1.000 εργαζομενους. 
> 
> Θα σου παρακαλούσα για ακομα μια φορα, να σκεφτεσαι *καλα* πριν γράφεις οτιδήποτε εδώ και παντα να εχεις *επιχειρήματα* σε αυτά, εάν θες ο κοσμος να *δινει βαση* στα λεγόμενα σου.  
> 
> Ελπιζω να *γυρισουμε παλι στο θεμα μας*, που είναι η ΑΛΤΕΚ και όχι εάν είναι καλη και αξιοπιστη εταιρεια ο ΟΤΕ


δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι ειμαι το Αθηναικό πρακτορείο ειδήσεων, για να κρίνεις την αξιοπιστία μου.
την άποψή μου λέω. Ολα τα άλλα που διαβάζεις εδώ μέσα ειναι αξιόπιστα?
και στην τελική, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις αυτά που λέω, δε φταίω εγώ. Και δεν με ενδιαφέρει κιολας.
Σεβαστή λοιπόν η άποψή σου, αλλά όχι αποδεκτή.
(οσο για την αναζήτηση εργασίας, αν νομίζεις ότι ειμαι είκοσι (καλά θα ήταν), δουλεύω από το 1995.τωρα πλέον σε δική μου δουλειά).τώρα για απόλυση 2000 ατόμων δεν θυμάμαι κάτι. 
επίσης το ζητούμενο εδώ, δεν ειναι αν ο κοσμος θα δινει βαση στα λεγόμενά μου, ούτε ειμαι το γραφειο τυπου του ΟΤΕ, και κακώς κάποιοι περιμένουν?ενημέρωση?από μένα? πράγματι απορώ.Και περιμένετε απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα, στα οποία δεν απαντώνται σαφώς? βρε μπας και να το εκμεταλευτώ? :Thinking:

----------


## Producer

> Αν τηρούσαν ακριβώς το RUO για πιο λόγο θα έπρεπε να υπογράφουν ξεχωριστεί σύμβαση με τον καθένα. Θα το θεωρούσαν δεδομένο και κοινά αποδεκτό και θα υπογράφαν για τα υπόλοιπα θέματα εκτός RUO...



Κάποια συμβατικά θέματα (π.χ. εμπορικού δικαίου) δεν μπορούν να "ρυθμιστούν" απο την ΕΕΤΤ.. είναι προφανές...

----------


## zeta

> Άρα, οι ανύπαρκτοι, όπως τους λες εσύ τι λόγο μπορεί να έχουν απέναντι στον μεγαλύτερο πάροχο; Ποιος θα του πάει κόντρα;


πραγματικά μου κάνει εντύπωση ο τρόπος που κουβεντιάζεις.
Βέβαια δεν μου πέφτει λόγος.
Αν εσύ θεωρείς,οτι αν ο ΟΤΕ βαζει 10 εκ ευρω ασχετες χρεώσεις και δεν θα του παει κανένας κόντρα, ή είσαι αφελής, ή δεν ξέρω.
και τώρα δηλαδή γιατί θα προσφύγει στη δικαιοσύνη ο Αθανασούλης?τώρα δε φοβάται?
προσπαθείς να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## stefg555

Το να είσαι οπαδός μιας εταιρίας το θεωρώ ΑΔΙΑΝΟΗΤΟ. Εδώ που τα λέμε, οπαδός με αυτή την έννοια νομίζω ότι σημαίνει πρόβατο. Δεν κατανοώ γιατί κάποιοι υπερασπίζονται με τόσο πάθος (επί εικοσιτετραώρου βάσεως) τον τέως εθνικό τηλ/κό φορέα. Εάν δεν γίνετε εκ του πονηρού τότε … τι να πω; Εκτός και αν θέλουν να δικαιολογήσουν τα διπλάσια – τριπλάσια χρήματα που έδιναν σε σχέση με την Altec. Η Altec δεν είναι άγια και φυσικά ούτε ο ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι το ‘κόλλημα’ κάνει κακό στο προφίλ σας, στην αξιοπιστία σας και δεν προσφέρει υπηρεσία στην αγαπημένη σας εταιρία. :Wink: 
Προσωπικά έχω περάσει από μερικές εταιρείες και έχω να πω ότι ήμουν ευχαριστημένος και με τον ΟΤΕ και με την Altec. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως περίπτωση να γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ με αυτές τις τιμές.  :No no: 
Συγνώμη για το off topic.

----------


## karavagos

> Έχεις δει βλάβη να καθυστερεί 1 μήνα να διορθωθεί?  Η ΕΕΤΤ λέει ότι μόνο το 1% ξεπερνάει τις 2 εργάσιμες ημέρες όσον αφορά την επίλυσή τους απο τον ΟΤΕ.  Ή πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα φάει πρόστιμο ο ΟΤΕ εάν καθυστερήσει τόσο όσο περιγράφεις να παραδώσει?


Είπα από την αρχή ότι αναφέρομαι σε κρίσιμες υπηρεσίες που δεν καλύπτονται από SLA, ενώ θα έπρεπε.




> Το προηγούμενο post του abcd5 πιστεύω ότι τα λέει όλα...
> 
> Εφόσον οι προτεινόμενες συμβάσεις περνάνε έλεγχο της ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως εξηγείς το θέμα ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν "σιγουρεύει" ότι το κείμενο της σύμβασης είναι σύμφωνο με το RUO, ΦΕΚ κλπ κλπ...


Επειδή μάλλον έχεις χάσει επεισόδεια, γιατί δεν ρωτάς ο ίδιος την ΕΕΤΤ?
http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.p...72#post2335772

----------


## MNP-10

> Αυτη η νεφελωδης αποψη περι "φοβου" των εναλακτικων απεναντι στον ΟΤΕ μου φερνει στο νου την παλια επικληση "σκοτεινων δυναμεων" σε διαφορες εφημεριδες. Αν λοιπον δεν υπαρχει κατι που μπορει να ειπωθει ευθεως καλυτερα να σιωπουμε. Αλλιως δεν διαφερουμε απο τους λασπολογους.


Σου θυμιζω οτι ο ΟΤΕ, συμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ, εχει κανει χρηση της δεσποζουσας θεσης του για αντι-ανταγωνιστικη συμπεριφορα. 

Προσφατο παραδειγμα ειναι της Tellas που ηθελε να δωσει double play και ολοι ειδαμε τις καθυστερησεις στο αντιστοιχο θρεντ (οταν το event εξελισσονταν σε πραγματικο χρονο). 




> Kατά τη συνεδρίασή της στις 25 Ιουλίου, η Ολομέλεια της ΕΕΤΤ αποφάσισε την επιβολή διοικητικών προστίμων συνολικού ύψους 9.000.000 ευρώ στην εταιρεία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. για παράβαση της νομοθεσίας περί ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών(πρόστιμο 1.000.000 ευρώ) καθώς και της νομοθεσίας περί προστασίας του ανταγωνισμού (πρόστιμο 8.000.000 ευρώ). 
> 
> Η απόφαση αυτή ελήφθη για το λόγο ότι η εταιρεία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. παρενέβαλε ανυπέρβλητα προσκόμματα στο πρώτο εγχείρημα εμπορικής προώθησης στην ελληνική αγορά από την εταιρεία ΤΕΛΛΑΣ Α.Ε. της υπηρεσίας double play (συνδυασμός σταθερής τηλεφωνίας με γρήγορο Ίντερνετ). Η ΕΕΤΤ έκρινε ότι η εταιρεία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., με την ιδιότητά της ως ο αποκλειστικός πάροχος του βασικού δικτύου πρόσβασης, παραβίασε τις σχετικές διατάξεις της κοινοτικής νομοθεσίας περί παροχής «ανοικτού δικτύου», καθώς επίσης και καταχράστηκε τη δεσπόζουσα θέση της στην τηλεπικοινωνιακή αγορά, καθόσον υπαιτίως δεν επέτρεψε στην ανταγωνίστριά της εταιρεία ΤΕΛΛΑΣ Α.Ε. να προωθήσει μια καινοτόμο υπηρεσία, με το να μην της παρέχει -- ως όφειλε -- πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο μέσω συνεγκατάστασης και συναφών ευκολιών, για την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών της. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού ήταν να υποχρεωθεί η εταιρεία ΤΕΛΛΑΣ Α.Ε. να αναστείλει την εμπορική προώθηση της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας, να υποστεί σημαντική οικονομική ζημία και να δυσφημιστεί σε χιλιάδες πελάτες της.Επιπλέον, δυσφήμιση επήλθε και στο σύνολο της τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς, το ευεργετικό για τους καταναλωτές άνοιγμα της οποίας δυσχέρανε με τη συμπεριφορά της αυτή η εταιρεία ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.


........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και εννοειται οτι το προστιμο αυτο η ΕΕΤΤ δε το εριξε για να κανει ντα τον ΟΤΕ, αλλα για να τον ξελασπωσει απο τυχον Ευρωπαικα προστιμα.

Η λογικη ειναι "καλυτερα ελληνικο προστιμο που ειναι μικρο ή/και δεν πληρωνεται, παρα ευρωπαικο". Η ΕΕΤΤ, στην ουσια, ειναι αβανταδορος του ΟΤΕ - οχι εχθρος του.

----------


## valsam

> Το να είσαι οπαδός μιας εταιρίας το θεωρώ ΑΔΙΑΝΟΗΤΟ. Εδώ που τα λέμε, οπαδός με αυτή την έννοια νομίζω ότι σημαίνει πρόβατο. Δεν κατανοώ γιατί κάποιοι υπερασπίζονται με τόσο πάθος (επί εικοσιτετραώρου βάσεως) τον τέως εθνικό τηλ/κό φορέα. Εάν δεν γίνετε εκ του πονηρού τότε … τι να πω; Εκτός και αν θέλουν να δικαιολογήσουν τα διπλάσια – τριπλάσια χρήματα που έδιναν σε σχέση με την Altec. Η Altec δεν είναι άγια και φυσικά ούτε ο ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι το ‘κόλλημα’ κάνει κακό στο προφίλ σας, στην αξιοπιστία σας και δεν προσφέρει υπηρεσία στην αγαπημένη σας εταιρία.
> Προσωπικά έχω περάσει από μερικές εταιρείες και έχω να πω ότι ήμουν ευχαριστημένος και με τον ΟΤΕ και με την Altec. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως περίπτωση να γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ με αυτές τις τιμές. 
> Συγνώμη για το off topic.


Σσσσσσσσσσ!!!!! θα σε ακουσει η Οτετζου και μετα δεν την γλυτονεις με τιποτα!!!!!!
Εδω εγω τολμησα να πω μια αληθεια για τον ΟΤΕ και με εκδικηθηκε τονιζαντας τα ορθογραφικα μου λαθη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Χα!χα!χα!

----------


## tedd

Off Topic





> Σσσσσσσσσσ!!!!! θα σε ακουσει η Οτετζου και μετα δεν την γλυτονεις με τιποτα!!!!!!
> Εδω εγω τολμησα να πω μια αληθεια για τον ΟΤΕ και με εκδικηθηκε τονιζαντας τα ορθογραφικα μου λαθη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Χα!χα!χα!


Πέρα των ορθογραφικών δεν βάζεις και τόνους, αν σε πιάσει και ο Μπαμπιωτης μaζί χάθηκες!!! :Wink: 

w/o offence :Respekt:

----------


## zeta

> Το να είσαι οπαδός μιας εταιρίας το θεωρώ ΑΔΙΑΝΟΗΤΟ. Εδώ που τα λέμε, οπαδός με αυτή την έννοια νομίζω ότι σημαίνει πρόβατο. Δεν κατανοώ γιατί κάποιοι υπερασπίζονται με τόσο πάθος (επί εικοσιτετραώρου βάσεως) τον τέως εθνικό τηλ/κό φορέα. Εάν δεν γίνετε εκ του πονηρού τότε … τι να πω; Εκτός και αν θέλουν να δικαιολογήσουν τα διπλάσια – τριπλάσια χρήματα που έδιναν σε σχέση με την Altec. Η Altec δεν είναι άγια και φυσικά ούτε ο ΟΤΕ. Πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι το ‘κόλλημα’ κάνει κακό στο προφίλ σας, στην αξιοπιστία σας και δεν προσφέρει υπηρεσία στην αγαπημένη σας εταιρία.
> Προσωπικά έχω περάσει από μερικές εταιρείες και έχω να πω ότι ήμουν ευχαριστημένος και με τον ΟΤΕ και με την Altec. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως περίπτωση να γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ με αυτές τις τιμές. 
> Συγνώμη για το off topic.


εσύ δηλαδή προτείνεις όταν ξεκινάει μια συζήτηση, να μην απαντούν κάποιοι αν δεν σου αρέσουν οι απαντήσεις...
αλλιώς καποιος χαρακτηρίζεται ως οπαδός. οκ. αποψή σου. Δημοκρατικότατη θα έλεγα.
 (((να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, είδες εδώ "οπαδούς" όπως τους χαρακτηρίζεις, καποιου εναλλακτικού? 
οτε και μη οτε παιζει. δεν σε εχει προβληματίσει το γιατί? σκέψου το λίγο. φυσικά δεν θα απαντήσω, έχουμε γράψει τα χίλια μύρια εδώ μέσα, αν σε ενδιαφέρει, 
ψάξε το, υπάρχουν πολλά ποστ. (((επίσης εγώ δεν ειμαι "οπαδός" κανενός, απλά κάποια πράγματα ειναι απλά αλήθειες και γεγονότα.))))
Χαίρομαι που εισαι ευχαριστημένος από όλους τους παρόχους. Μπράβο.

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σσσσσσσσσσ!!!!! θα σε ακουσει η Οτετζου και μετα δεν την γλυτονεις με τιποτα!!!!!!
> Εδω εγω τολμησα να πω μια αληθεια για τον ΟΤΕ και με εκδικηθηκε τονιζαντας τα ορθογραφικα μου λαθη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Χα!χα!χα!


δεν θα σχολιάσω.
κάνε μια αναδρομή στα μηνύματα και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## MANTHES

29-09-08, 00:11



> Εσύ δηλαδή δε σέβεσαι το δικαίωμά μου να λέω την άποψή μου?
> φορουμ είναι εδω, όχι πρακτορείο ειδήσεων. 
> αν θες μόνο να βλέπεις την είδηση, μπαίνεις σε λάθος site.


30-09-08, 01:00



> δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι ειμαι το Αθηναικό πρακτορείο ειδήσεων, για να κρίνεις την αξιοπιστία μου.
> την άποψή μου λέω. Ολα τα άλλα που διαβάζεις εδώ μέσα ειναι αξιόπιστα?
> και στην τελική, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις αυτά που λέω, δε φταίω εγώ. Και δεν με ενδιαφέρει κιολας.:


Εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν ανηκεις στο γραφειο τυπου του πΟΤΕ;  :ROFL:

----------


## zeta

ευθυμήσαμε τώρα....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## costas.s

> οχι δεν μπορώ, αν μου αναφερεις συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, θα μπορώ ίσως.


Ούτε ένα; Δεν μπορεί.




> αυτό που δεν έχετε καταλάβει όλοι εδω,


Για να είναι "όλοι" αυτοί που δεν έχουν καταλάβει (όπως λες), μάλλον θα υπάρχει κάτι στα γραφόμενά σου που δεν είναι πολύ σωστό, δε συμφωνείς; Αυτό νομίζω προσπαθούν πολλοί να σου πουν.




> ειναι ότι δεν λέω ότι ο οτε δεν θα έκανε κάτι εις βάρος των εναλλακτικών


το επιβεβαιώνω αυτό από πολλαπλή προσωπική εμπειρία, ευχαριστώ.




> (αν και πιστεύω ότι η ΕΕΤΤ και ο τρόπος που αναπτύχθηκαν οι εναλλακτικοί ήταν και είναι εις βάρος του οτε και τον έχουν στριγμώξει να κανει και πράγματα τα οποία κατά τη γνωμη μου δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι υποχρεωμένος να τα κάνει)


πάντως τα έκανε τα "κόλπα" του εις βάρος των εναλλακτικών όπως είπες παραπάνω




> σίγουρα έχει τον τροπο να το κανει.


ναι, σίγουρα




> και σίγουρα δεν το γνωρίζουμε


εγώ το γνωρίζω, εσύ μάλλον όχι.




> (ειναι και ενας λογος ακριβώς γιατί δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω)


μα αν δεν γνωρίζεις, γιατί επιμένεις τόσο πολύ; Δεν βλέπεις ότι αυτά τα 2 είναι ασύμβατα μεταξύ τους; Εδώ είναι και η βασική διαφωνία πολλών ανθρώπων με τα γραφομενά σου. 
Πώς βοηθάς στην συζήτηση αν υποστηρίζεις πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις; (ξέρω δημοκρατία κτλ, αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει το παράλογο του θέματος).




> Εγώ λέω ότι αποκλείεται να κανει κάτι τόσο παιδικά, υπέρογκες χρεώσεις χωρίς να υπάρχουν, και να ρισκάρει και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ  πολλά. Αυτά δεν γίνονται


Μα μόλις στην από πάνω γραμμή είπες ότι δεν το γνωρίζες. Πως είσαι σίγουρη τώρα;




> . Οπως και αυτά που ίσως γίνονται, γίνονται κάτω από τα τραπέζια, γιατί επειδή στον οτε δουλευουν παρα πολλοί, απο διαφορα στατόπεδα και διαφορων συμφερόντων, θα τον ξεφώνιζαν από μέσα.
> αυτό λέω, κατανοητό?


Κατανοητό αλλά εντελώς αβάσιμο. Αφού είπες ότι δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις μετά λες ότι αποκλείεται να γίνει. Και το βασικό επιχείρημα: "θα τον ξεφώνιζαν"!




> αυτά που λεει ο Αθανασούλης για μενα ειναι μπαρουφες. Αυτό είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο.
> ούτε για παιδάκια 3 χρονών.


Ίσως είναι μπαρούφες, ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω, και δεν κάνω υποθέσεις. Ούτε εμένα μου φαίνονται πολύ σωστά.




> Ε στον οτε προφανώς ειναι πιο έξυπνοι.


Πως το ξέρεις; Και αν ο Αθανασούλης είναι "χαζός", τι σημαίνει αυτό; Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το συμπέρασμα πίσω από το 'Ε'.




> ο Αθανασούλης κρατιέται από τα μαλλιά του, φαίνεται, και προσπαθεί να κρατήσει τη μετοχή του με νύχια και με δόντια.
> και φυσικά υποστηρίζω ότι όποιος χρωστάει πρέπει να πληρώνει, και όχι να ζητάει το λόγο.


Εδώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου απόλυτα.




> αυτά.
> ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.


Δυστυχώς όχι, αλλά δεν πειράζει. 
Σκοπός του μηνύματός μου είναι να προσπαθήσω να σου εξηγήσω ότι οι απαντήσεις σου δεν έχουν καμία διαφορά από τις απαντήσεις ανθρώπου που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ και επιθυμεί να τον υπερασπιστεί με οποιοδήποτε τίμημα.
Δεν έχει σχέση αν δουλεύεις ή όχι στον ΟΤΕ αφού ούτως ή άλλως δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά στο αποτέλεσμα που εισπράττει ο κόσμος που διαβάζει τα μηνύματά σου. Θα μπορούσες πάντως να είσαι πιο διακριτική,

Φιλικά και με εκτίμηση,
Κώστας

----------


## brou

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Προφανώς ο jethink αστιεύεται λόγω των προβλημάτων της Altec που πολλοί σύνδεσαν μετά την άφιξη της κα Evans. Αλλά πραγματικά, ακόμα και αν είναι στα όρια διακοπής υπηρεσιών μία εταιρεία, πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα διαψεύσει δημοσίευμα μέχρι και την τελευταία στιγμή πριν συμβεί; Το ότι διαψεύδει φήμη για ήδη υπάρχουσα διακοπή, δεν παρέχει καμμία απολύτως εγγύηση για επικείμενη διακοπή (ακόμα και την επόμενη μέρα)




Off Topic


		Δεν είναι η διάψευση που μας λέει κάτι για την πραγματικότητα, είναι η *ανάκληση* που έγινε στο επόμενο φύλλο του βήματος από την ίδια την εφημερίδα. Ας τα διαβάζουμε τα νήματα...

----------


## EvilHawk

*@all* υπάρχουν δύο επιλογές: α) σταματάτε να καταστρέφετε μια συζήτηση & να μας ζαλίζετε με off topic επί προσωπικού και χρησιμοποιείτε το σύστημα των προσωπικών μηνυμάτων για να μαλιοτραβηχτείτε β) συνεχίζετε να μας ζαλίζετε και με αναγκάζετε να "καθαρίσω" εγώ ...  :Whistle:

----------


## Producer

> Είπα από την αρχή ότι αναφέρομαι σε κρίσιμες υπηρεσίες που δεν καλύπτονται από SLA, ενώ θα έπρεπε.
> 
> Επειδή μάλλον έχεις χάσει επεισόδεια, γιατί δεν ρωτάς ο ίδιος την ΕΕΤΤ?
> http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.p...72#post2335772


Μα αυτά δεν είναι επεισόδια... είναι ολόκληρο μυθιστόρημα (aka ιστορίες της χαλιμάς)...

----------


## konenas

Στο θέμα μας παρακαλώ.
Τι έγινε με την ΑΛΤΕΚ. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτε νεότερο;
Να πληρώσω το i-call ?

----------


## abcd5

> *@all* υπάρχουν δύο επιλογές: α) σταματάτε να καταστρέφετε μια συζήτηση & να μας ζαλίζετε με off topic επί προσωπικού και χρησιμοποιείτε το σύστημα των προσωπικών μηνυμάτων για να μαλιοτραβηχτείτε β) συνεχίζετε να μας ζαλίζετε και με αναγκάζετε να "καθαρίσω" εγώ ...


Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να κλείσει το νήμα και να ανοίξει ένα νέο όταν θα υπάρξουν νέα για την ALTEC;

----------


## anon

Off Topic



Πάντως όσον αφορά τον ΟΤΕ και τις χρεώσεις του, απο προσωπική εμπειρια. Επειδή έχουμε πολλές γραμμές, και Primary, και HellasComs και ADSLs. Πρέπει να έχεις άνθρωπο ειδικά για αυτή την δουλειά, δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα άκρη, ειδικά για μισθωμένα. Ξεχνά να στείλει λογαριασμούς (μια φορά δεν είχε στείλει για μια σύνδεση για 8 μήνες, μόνο για μία γραμμή απο τις δεκάδες που έχουμε, και μετά φυσικά τις έστειλε μαζεμενα), τις στέλνει μαζεμένες, κάνει χρεώσεις και μετά πιστώσεις, και άκρη δεν βγάζεις, ξεχνά ότι έχεις στείλει αιτήσεις διακοπής (μας έστελνε μια σύνδεση για δυο χρόνια, και μια στο λογιστήριο ούτε που έκανε έλεγχο, παρόλο που είχαμε στείλει τότε αίτηση διακοπής). Κοινώς. Ακρη με τις χρεώσεις ΟΤΕ δεν βγάζεις με τίποτα.... Πέραν των απλών οικιακών συνδέσεων, και εαν έχεις μισθωμένα κλπ, γίνεται κόλαση. Μου μοιάζει ότι πλην των οικιακών συνδέσεων, οι υπόλοιπες δεν είναι μηχανογραφημένες, ή το πρόγραμμα τους είναι για τα μπάζα, ή οι χρήστες του συστήματος το τροφοδοτούν "σκουπίδια" με αποτέλεσμα όλο αυτο το χάλι. Οπότε δεν με ξενίζει η αναφορά σε προβλήματα χρεώσεων, και το έχει το κακό αυτό ο ΟΤΕ, ότι δεν δέχεται τίποτα, πρέπει να πληρώσεις, και μετά να δούμε εαν ήταν λάθος οι χρεώσεις,....

----------


## baskon

Ναι ναι ενω στους οικιακους πελατες βρισκεις ακρη με τις χρεωσεις στον Οτε.
Μεταβαση σε shared LLu.
Ο οτε συνεχιζε να στελνει για τη συνδρομη Οτενετ 2 ευρω/μηνα λογαριασμο για 7 μηνες ενω η συνδεση εχει κοπει.Σε καποιες φασης αφαιρουσε κιολας καποια αλλα ποσα.Μετα απο 2 αιτησεις με αριθμο προτοκολου κλπ αφου δεν ειχε γινει τιποτα με φωνες καταφερνω να σταματησουν τη χρεωση.Φυσικα για επιστροφη χρηματων δε το βλεπω αν και μου ειχαν πει θα επιστραφουν.

Τελος παντων.με την Αλτεκ κανενα νεοτερο?Τουλαχιστον οι υπαλληλοι πληρωθηκαν ,αφου πηραν το δανειο?

----------


## valsam

> Στο θέμα μας παρακαλώ.
> Τι έγινε με την ΑΛΤΕΚ. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτε νεότερο;
> Να πληρώσω το i-call ?


Τιποτα νεοτερο,
Εγω παντως ουτε i-call πληρωσα ουτε επεστρεψα το ασυρματο ρουτερ και την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη πισω αφου εκανα διακοπη!!!!

----------


## D_J_V

Παιδιά καλά ξεμπερδέματα...
Εγω μεταφέρθηκα σε άλλη εταιρεία FULL LLU...
Τους χάρισα καμιά 40άρια ευρώ να πίνουν καφέδες μέχρι το οριστικό κλείσιμο!
Καλή τύχη και κουράγιο σε όσους παραμένουν...

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic






> Μα αυτά δεν είναι επεισόδια... είναι ολόκληρο μυθιστόρημα (aka ιστορίες της χαλιμάς)...


Αυτοί που (με) "γνωρίζουν", μπορούν να αποφανθούν τι είναι.

Προς Mods : μάλλον χρειάζεται καινούργιο θέμα σχετικά με τις χρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ.



........Auto merged post: karavagos πρόσθεσε 57 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Off Topic







> Πάντως όσον αφορά τον ΟΤΕ και τις χρεώσεις του, απο προσωπική εμπειρια. Επειδή έχουμε πολλές γραμμές, και Primary, και HellasComs και ADSLs. Πρέπει να έχεις άνθρωπο ειδικά για αυτή την δουλειά, δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα άκρη, ειδικά για μισθωμένα. Ξεχνά να στείλει λογαριασμούς (μια φορά δεν είχε στείλει για μια σύνδεση για 8 μήνες, μόνο για μία γραμμή απο τις δεκάδες που έχουμε, και μετά φυσικά τις έστειλε μαζεμενα), τις στέλνει μαζεμένες, κάνει χρεώσεις και μετά πιστώσεις, και άκρη δεν βγάζεις, ξεχνά ότι έχεις στείλει αιτήσεις διακοπής (μας έστελνε μια σύνδεση για δυο χρόνια, και μια στο λογιστήριο ούτε που έκανε έλεγχο, παρόλο που είχαμε στείλει τότε αίτηση διακοπής). Κοινώς. Ακρη με τις χρεώσεις ΟΤΕ δεν βγάζεις με τίποτα.... Πέραν των απλών οικιακών συνδέσεων, και εαν έχεις μισθωμένα κλπ, γίνεται κόλαση. Μου μοιάζει ότι πλην των οικιακών συνδέσεων, οι υπόλοιπες δεν είναι μηχανογραφημένες, ή το πρόγραμμα τους είναι για τα μπάζα, ή οι χρήστες του συστήματος το τροφοδοτούν "σκουπίδια" με αποτέλεσμα όλο αυτο το χάλι. Οπότε δεν με ξενίζει η αναφορά σε προβλήματα χρεώσεων, και το έχει το κακό αυτό ο ΟΤΕ, ότι δεν δέχεται τίποτα, πρέπει να πληρώσεις, και μετά να δούμε εαν ήταν λάθος οι χρεώσεις,....


Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## 4dim

*Διαδικασία άρθρου 99 του Ν.3588/2007 - νέος πτωχευτικός κώδικας
26/09/2008*
Το παρακάτω Δελτίο Τύπου δημοσιεύτηκε την Παρασκευή 26/09/2008 στο δικτυακό τόπο της ALTEC www.altec.gr, μητρικής εταιρείας της ALTEC TELECOMS

Η Altec ΑΒΕΕ ανακοινώνει ότι η θυγατρική της εταιρεία Altec Τelecoms, υπέβαλε την Πέμπτη 25 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 στο Πρωτομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών, αίτηση για την έναρξη διαδικασίας συνδιαλλαγής σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 99 του Ν.3588/2007, για την επίτευξη συμφωνίας μεταξύ της εταιρίας και των πιστωτών της με σκοπό τη σταδιακή άρση των οικονομικών δυσκολιών της, την ομαλή συνέχιση της δραστηριότητάς της, την διατήρηση των θέσεων εργασίας και την εν γένει συνέχιση της λειτουργίας της.

Τί σημαίνει αυτό για μας τους οικιακούς χρήστες της Altecnet;  
Μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε;

----------


## my7650

μπορω να ρωτησω κατι και εγω? υπαρχουν χρηστες που να ειχαν αγορασει το jetpack να τους ενεργοποιηθηκε και μετα τον ολο χαμο να διακοψαν την συνδρομη απαιτωντας με αιτηση την επιστροφη των υπολοιπων χρηματων?αν ναι εχουν παραλαβει καποια ειδοποιηση ή ακομα και επιστροφη των χρηματων?

----------


## gadgetakias

Ακούγεται ότι η κυρία Λίτσα έφυγε πριν βουλιάξει το πλοίο και πήγε σε άλλο πλοίο του χώρου, το οποίο είναι επίσης λίγο επίφοβο..

----------


## manoulamou

Αμαν με την κυρια Σουλα(λιτσα) Εβανς ... ΣΟΥ-ΛΙ μηπως;;;
ΝΑΙ  η euro2day εγραψε πως πηγε στην ΟΝ... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## maik

> Σου θυμιζω οτι ο ΟΤΕ, συμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ, εχει κανει χρηση της δεσποζουσας θεσης του για αντι-ανταγωνιστικη συμπεριφορα. 
> 
> Προσφατο παραδειγμα ειναι της Tellas που ηθελε να δωσει double play και ολοι ειδαμε τις καθυστερησεις στο αντιστοιχο θρεντ (οταν το event εξελισσονταν σε πραγματικο χρονο). 
> 
> Και εννοειται οτι το προστιμο αυτο η ΕΕΤΤ δε το εριξε για να κανει ντα τον ΟΤΕ, αλλα για να τον ξελασπωσει απο τυχον Ευρωπαικα προστιμα.
> 
> Η λογικη ειναι "καλυτερα ελληνικο προστιμο που ειναι μικρο ή/και δεν πληρωνεται, παρα ευρωπαικο". Η ΕΕΤΤ, στην ουσια, ειναι αβανταδορος του ΟΤΕ - οχι εχθρος του.


Αν και συζητηθηκε αρκετα εκει και μιας το επαναφερες να ξεκαθαρισουμε οτι *η φυσικη συνεγκατασταση δεν ειναι αποφαση και επιταγη της ΕΕ.* Παρα μονο αποφαση της τοπικης ΕΕΤΤ.

Και στην τελικη εριξε 8+9=17 εκατ. προστιμο. Αν αυτο ειναι αβανταζ στον ΟΤΕ μαλον θα πρεπει να ξαναμαθω τα Γαλλικα.

----------


## ducatirulez

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Το γεγονος οτι τις τελευταιες 36ωρες η download ταχυτητα μου απο δικτυα p2p  ειναι κατα μεσο ορο 600κΒ/s δειχνει κατι θετικο σε ολον αυτο τον χαμο ή μπορω να σταματησω να ελπιζω επιτελους?!!!

----------


## xmperop1

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.Το γεγονος οτι τις τελευταιες 36ωρες η download ταχυτητα μου απο δικτυα p2p  ειναι κατα μεσο ορο 600κΒ/s δειχνει κατι θετικο σε ολον αυτο τον χαμο ή μπορω να σταματησω να ελπιζω επιτελους?!!!


Να σταματήσεις να ελπίζεις.

----------


## manoulamou

Στην εισοδο της Κόλασης του Δάντη:
«Εσείς που μπαίνετε, ξεχάστε κάθε ελπίδα»... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Εαν σωθει κατι απ τον Ομιλο μαλλον δεν θα ειναι η Telecoms!

----------


## xmperop1

> 


Αστο να πάει αν και δεν ήταν και περασμένη η ώρα.

----------


## c4lex

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.Το γεγονος οτι τις τελευταιες 36ωρες η download ταχυτητα μου απο δικτυα p2p  ειναι κατα μεσο ορο 600κΒ/s δειχνει κατι θετικο σε ολον αυτο τον χαμο ή μπορω να σταματησω να ελπιζω επιτελους?!!!


Αν σε παρηγορεί, εγώ άλλαξα από Altec σε Tellas εδώ και μια εβδομάδα. 20 K/s - 80 K/s στα 24Mbps...  :Smile: 

Διπλασίασα την ταχύτητά μου από Altec  :Yahooooo:

----------


## manoulamou

Και η διαφορα στην τιμη; :Wink:

----------


## thourios

Χθες πήρα την ακόλουθη απάντηση από την ΕΕΤΤ μετά από καταγγελία μου

ΕΕΤΤ
Μαρούσι, ,11/09/2008 ΑΡ. ΠΡΩΤ.: (XXXXX /Φ.300 
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ 
Τομέας Εξυπηρέτησης Καταναλωτών Τηλ/κών Υπηρεσιών 
	Πληροφορίες 	Σ. ΡΩΤΣΕΤΤΗΣ 

ΠΡΟΣ: ΑLTEC TELECOMS ΑΕ
 Υπόψη κ. Τσικούρα Πάτμου 14 
15123 Μαρούσι 
Fax: 2106872901 

ΘΕΜΑ: Καταγγελίες Συνδρομητών

 ΣΧΕΤ.

1.Επιστολή: ΒΑΡ..........................με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 471ΧΧ/08-09-08 
2.Επιστολή: ΒΑΡ......................... με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 471ΧΧ/08-09-08 
3.Επιστολή: ΕΛ........................... με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 472ΧΧ/08-09-08 
4.Επιστολή: ΚΑΡ......................... με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 471ΧΧ/08-09-08 
5.Επιστολή: ΚΟΥ......................... με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 472ΧΧ/08-09-08 
6.Επιστολή: ΚΩΝ..........................με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 472ΧΧ/08-09-08 
7.Επιστολή: ΝΕΡ..........................με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 4714ΧΧ/08-09-08 
8.Επιστολή: ΠΙΣ.......................... με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 469ΧΧ/05-09-08 
9.Επιστολή: ΣΟΓ......................... με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 4714ΧΧ/08-09-08
10. Επιστολή: ΦΙΛΙ...................... με ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 4714ΧΧ/08-09-08 

Στην ΕΕΤΤ κοινοποιήθηκαν οι ανωτέρω καταγγελίες καταναλωτών (βλ. σχετ.1-10). Παρακαλείσθε όπως πληροφορήσετε την ΕΕΤΤ εντός αποκλειστικής προθεσμίας ενός μηνός από της λήψεως της παρούσης για τα θέματα που θίγονται σε κάθε μία καταγγελία ξεχωριστά, κοινοποιώντας την απάντησή σας και στους καταναλωτές, παρουσιάζοντας ορισμένη, αναλυτική και ειδικά αιτιολογημένη απάντηση και προσκομίζοντας με αυτή όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία που αποδεικνύουν τους ισχυρισμούς σας. 

Τα ανωτέρω στοιχεία αιτούνται από την ΕΕΤΤ στο πλαίσιο άσκησης των αρμοδιοτήτων της σε εφαρμογή των άρθρων 14 και 64 παρ.1 και 4 του Ν.3431/2006 «Περί Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών και άλλες διατάξεις» (ΦΕΚ 13/Α/03.02.2006). 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση εφαρμοστέες είναι και οι διατάξεις των άρθρων 12 στοιχείο (λε), 14 και 63 του ν. 3431/2006 «Περί Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών και άλλες διατάξεις» και του ν. 703/77 (ιδίως το άρθρο 29), όπως ισχύουν. 
Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για κάθε περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση ή πληροφορία. 

Με εντολή Προέδρου ΕΕΤΤ

Σ Ανδρεάδης

Για να δούμε αν θα απαντήσουν ή και τι θα απαντήσουν. 

 :RTFM:

----------


## c4lex

> Και η διαφορα στην τιμη;




Off Topic


Λογικά 12 ευρώ το δίμηνο λιγότερο με Altec Edit:25 ευρώ το μήνα λιγότερο με Altec (τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω.), αλλά είχα 1Mbps εκεί χωρίς δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματα. =)

Συνολικά όπως τα' χα υπολογίσει, μου βγαίνει ελάχιστα ακριβότερα το 2Play της Tellas από OTE + Altec. Αλλά λέω, δεν πάει στα κομμάτια... Να δω κι εγώ 24MBps...    χαχαχα...

Αν συνεχίσει έτσι, με βλέπω για 2Mbps Connx ολοταχώς.  :Razz: 

Ξέρει κανείς αν διακόψω την δεύτερη εβδομάδα, τι πληρώνω σε Tellas?

----------


## tedd

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> Λογικά 12 ευρώ το δίμηνο λιγότερο με Altec Edit:25 ευρώ το μήνα λιγότερο με Altec (τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω.), αλλά είχα 1Mbps εκεί χωρίς δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματα. =)
> 
> Συνολικά όπως τα' χα υπολογίσει, μου βγαίνει ελάχιστα ακριβότερα το 2Play της Tellas από OTE + Altec. Αλλά λέω, δεν πάει στα κομμάτια... Να δω κι εγώ 24MBps...    χαχαχα...
> 
> Αν συνεχίσει έτσι, με βλέπω για 2Mbps Connx ολοταχώς. 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν διακόψω την δεύτερη εβδομάδα, τι πληρώνω σε Tellas?


Χωρίς να ειμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, αν διακοψεις πριν πέρασει 1 χρόνος χρεώνεσαι 70€, εντάξει μην πτοήσε ειναι αρχη ακόμα πιθανον να φτιάξει η γραμμη σου επίσης ενοχλήσε τους για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες πού πιάνεις. 

Για έμενα αν εξαιρεσουμε το προβλήμα που υπάρχει το τελευταίο διάστημα ηταν η καλύτερη απο όλες απο πλευράς επιδόσης/τιμή!!

----------


## c4lex

> Χωρίς να ειμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, αν διακοψεις πριν πέρασει 1 χρόνος χρεώνεσαι 70€, εντάξει μην πτοήσε ειναι αρχη ακόμα πιθανον να φτιάξει η γραμμη σου επίσης ενοχλήσε τους για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες πού πιάνεις. 
> 
> Για έμενα αν εξαιρεσουμε το προβλήμα που υπάρχει το τελευταίο διάστημα ηταν η καλύτερη απο όλες απο πλευράς επιδόσης/τιμή!!


Κι εγώ για τα 70€ κάτι θυμάμαι, αλλά επίσης κάποια απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ θυμάμαι που το καταργούσε?  :Thinking: 

Anyway...


Εγώ να περιμένω.. no problem. Τους ενοχλώ αρκετά θα έλεγα στο τηλέφωνο.  :Razz:  Αλλά δεν μπορείς να αντιλέξεις και πολύ στο "είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα του δικτύου της Tellas και θα φτιαχθει... σήμερα" μου είπαν χθες, "αρχές του μήνα" μου είπαν σήμερα, απ' ότι βλέπω στο subforum της Tellas έχει ένα μήνα αυτή η δουλειά... =(

Σκέψου ότι είμαι πελάτης που προέρχομαι από τα 10K/s της Altec τον τελευταίο μήνα. Το να πληρώνεις για 24Mbps πια και να έχεις 20K/s σε download και ίσως και χειρότερο latency, δεν έχει πλάκα... =]

----------


## augustius

> Χωρίς να ειμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, αν διακοψεις πριν πέρασει 1 χρόνος χρεώνεσαι 70€, εντάξει μην πτοήσε ειναι αρχη ακόμα πιθανον να φτιάξει η γραμμη σου επίσης ενοχλήσε τους για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες πού πιάνεις. 
> 
> Για έμενα αν εξαιρεσουμε το προβλήμα που υπάρχει το τελευταίο διάστημα ηταν η καλύτερη απο όλες απο πλευράς επιδόσης/τιμή!!


Στην σύμβαση του Jetpack αναφέρει ότι αν γίνει διακοπή συμβολαίου πριν το πέρας της ελάχιστης διάρκειας, τότε απλά πληρώνεις τους μήνες της ελάχιστης διάρκειας που δεν περιλαμβάνει το προπληρωμένο πακέτο (πχ. όσοι έχουν πάρει την προσφορά του Ιουλίου που προβλέπει ελάχιστη διάρκεια 1 έτους και 7 μήνους προπληρωμένους πρέπει να πληρώσουν τους υπόλοιπους 5 αν απλά το διακόψουν). Εννοείτε ότι στην περίπτωση που γίνει καταγγελία-διακοπή για λόγους πλημμελούς παροχής υπηρεσιών δεν θα πρέπει να καταβληθούν.
Στην περίπτωση του icall δεν γνωρίζω τι προβλέπει η σύμβαση. Τα 70€ που αναφέρεις έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι ρήτρα διακοπής άλλης εταιρείας.

----------


## manoulamou

Αναφερεται σε διακοπη απ την *Tellas* για να παει σε Conn-X
οχι για την Altec, αυτη παει πια τελειωσε γι αυτον!!!

----------


## c4lex

Α και ένα ακόμα που το ξαναείπα καμιά εκατοστή σελίδες πίσω: Τσακωθείτε όσο θέλετε για την Altec και τα "μεγάλα κεφάλια" της, τα χρέη και ξέρω 'γω τι άλλο έχετε ανακατέψει εδώ μέσα. Εγώ θέλω να πω ότι τυχερή θα' ναι η εταιρεία που θα προσλάβει τους υπαλλήλους της αν κλείσει. Το τεχνικό της τμήμα ειδικά, ήταν από τα καλύτερα. Πολύ προθυμία τα παιδιά... <3

----------


## citizen78

> Το τεχνικό της τμήμα ειδικά, ήταν από τα καλύτερα.


Οσο είχα συνεργασία με την παράγκα Altec Telecoms , το τεχνικό τμήμα πραγματικά ήταν η φωτεινή εξαίρεση ....αλλα οταν καταρεει η παράγκα συμπαρασύρει τους πάντες ...

ΥΓ.1. Συνεργασία ως πελατης εννοείτε ... με είπαν ΟΤΕτζη , μην με πουν και υπαλληλο της altec  :Laughing: 

YΓ.2 Ε , ας αρχισουμε να εκθειαζουμε τις χαρες του μακαρίτη...

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic






> Αν και συζητηθηκε αρκετα εκει και μιας το επαναφερες να ξεκαθαρισουμε οτι *η φυσικη συνεγκατασταση δεν ειναι αποφαση και επιταγη της ΕΕ.* Παρα μονο αποφαση της τοπικης ΕΕΤΤ.


γκούχου-γκούχου...και είναι κρίμα να με αναγκάζεις πάλι να βγω offtopic

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...0R2887:EL:HTML




> Κανονισμός (ΕΚ) αριθ. 2887/2000 του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου, της 18ης Δεκεμβρίου 2000, σχετικά με την αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο (Κείμενο που παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον για τον ΕΟΧ)
> 
> Επίσημη Εφημερίδα αριθ. L 336 της 30/12/2000 σ. 0004 - 0008
> ...
> (8) Ο παρών κανονισμός επιβάλλει την αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση στους τοπικούς βρόχους μεταλλικών αγωγών μόνο για τους κοινοποιημένους φορείς εκμετάλλευσης δικτύου που έχουν οριστεί από τις οικείες εθνικές κανονιστικές αρχές ως διαθέτοντες σημαντική ισχύ στην αγορά των εξοπλισμών των σταθερών δικτύων της δημόσιας τηλεφωνίας σύμφωνα με τις σχετικές κοινοτικές διατάξεις (στο εξής αναφέρονται ως "κοινοποιημένοι φορείς εκμετάλλευσης").
> ...
> Για τους σκοπούς του παρόντος κανονισμού νοούνται ως:
> 
> α) "κοινοποιημένος φορέας εκμετάλλευσης": φορείς σταθερών δημόσιων τηλεφωνικών δικτύων οι οποίοι έχουν ορισθεί από την εθνική κανονιστική αρχή ως έχοντες σημαντική ισχύ στην αγορά παροχής σταθερών δημόσιων τηλεφωνικών δικτύων και υπηρεσιών βάσει του μέρους 1 του παραρτήματος Ι της οδηγίας 97/33/ΕΚ ή της οδηγίας 98/10/ΕΚ,
> ...

----------


## MNP-10

> Και στην τελικη εριξε 8+9=17 εκατ. προστιμο. Αν αυτο ειναι αβανταζ στον ΟΤΕ μαλον θα πρεπει να ξαναμαθω τα Γαλλικα.


Τα παντα ειναι σχετικα.. τα Ευρωπαικα προστιμα σε θεματα παραβιασης του ανταγωνισμου ειναι τεραστια (απο διψηφια ως τριψηφια). Αν η ΕΕΤΤ δεν εριχνε τιποτα, αυτη η πιθανοτητα ηταν πολυ μεγαλη. Επομενως ειναι προφανες τι συνεφερε τον ΟΤΕ. Εξ'αλλου τα νουμερα που πεφτουν δεν εχουν καμμια επαφη και μ'αυτα που πληρωνονται. Πχ εχει φαει 50, εχει πληρωσει* 3*. Αν ομως ηταν να προσβαλλει μια Ευρωπαικη αποφαση στα αντιστοιχα ευρωπαικα οργανα, δε θα ειχε την ιδια τυχη  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

μπααααααα

εκτός και αν λες πως η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη είναι τελείως για το .....

(για την altec κουβέντα βέβαια, μην βγούμε και offtopic)

----------


## MNP-10

Δεν πιστευω οτι φταιει η ελληνικη δικαιοσυνη.. κατι αλλο συμβαινει  :Cool:

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

> (για την altec κουβέντα βέβαια, μην βγούμε και offtopic)


 :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## maik

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> γκούχου-γκούχου...και είναι κρίμα να με αναγκάζεις πάλι να βγω offtopic
> 
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...0R2887:EL:HTML




Off Topic


		Δεν βλεπω ουτε  μια προταση που να  λεει οτι η *φυσικη συνεγκατασταση ειναι υποχρεωτικη*. Ευτυχως ξερω να διαβαζω και να καταλαβαινω τα Ελληνικα

----------


## zntoup

Off Topic



Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά, δεν θα πάμε για 3000 μηνύματα;  :Wink:

----------


## digeo21

Καλημέρα και από μένα.κανα νέο απο αλτεκ?εχω μεινει και εγω με τα δωραν 2 χρονια...τρομάρα μου και εγω ήθελα και 2 χρόνια....

----------


## baskon

Αν πηρες τα 2 χρονια χωρις να σε ικανοποιει ο υπολογιστης τότε κακως το πηρες.Αν ο υπολογιστης σε ικανοποιει εχει βγαλει τα λεφτα του ετσι και αλλιως.Τα πραματα οπως ηταν ειναι και μαλλον θα συνεχισουν να ειναι για αρκετο καιρο..

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic






> Δεν βλεπω ουτε  μια προταση που να  λεει οτι η *φυσικη συνεγκατασταση ειναι υποχρεωτικη*. Ευτυχως ξερω να διαβαζω και να καταλαβαινω τα Ελληνικα


Πάντως τα δικά μου ελληνικά λένε ότι ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεούται να συμπεριλάβει στο RUO την φυσική συνεγκατάσταση (όχι όμως την απομακρυσμένη ή σύμμικτη). Προφανώς προερχόμαστε από διαφορετικές σχολές εκμάθησης.

----------


## zntoup

Τελικά πληρωθήκανε οι εργαζόμενοι στην Altec Telecoms?
Ξέρει κανείς; 

Πήρα τηλ. Το 13813 και η κοπέλα δεν μου απαντούσε με τίποτα σε αυτό το «καυτό προσωπικό δεδομένο».
Αντ’ αυτού μου έλεγε ότι «… εμείς εργαζόμαστε και θα εργαζόμαστε κανονικά.» και πως «… η εταιρεία δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι μια διαφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ για τις χρεώσεις …».

----------


## gkandir

> Τελικά πληρωθήκανε οι εργαζόμενοι στην Altec Telecoms?
> Ξέρει κανείς; 
> 
> Πήρα τηλ. Το 13813 και η κοπέλα δεν μου απαντούσε με τίποτα σε αυτό το «καυτό προσωπικό δεδομένο».
> Αντ’ αυτού μου έλεγε ότι «… εμείς εργαζόμαστε και θα εργαζόμαστε κανονικά.» και πως «… η εταιρεία δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι μια διαφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ για τις χρεώσεις …».


Στην Altec που ξέρω, πληρώθηκαν κανονικά. Ελπίζω το ίδιο και για τον κόσμο στην Telecoms.

----------


## maik

> Τελικά πληρωθήκανε οι εργαζόμενοι στην Altec Telecoms?
> Ξέρει κανείς; 
> 
> Πήρα τηλ. Το 13813 και η κοπέλα δεν μου απαντούσε με τίποτα σε αυτό το «καυτό προσωπικό δεδομένο».
> Αντ’ αυτού μου έλεγε ότι «… εμείς εργαζόμαστε και θα εργαζόμαστε κανονικά.» και πως «… η εταιρεία δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι μια διαφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ για τις χρεώσεις …».


Μα ειναι δυνατον να σου απαντησει σε τετοια ερωτηση;

----------


## brou

> Τελικά πληρωθήκανε οι εργαζόμενοι στην Altec Telecoms?
> Ξέρει κανείς; 
> 
> Πήρα τηλ. Το 13813 και η κοπέλα δεν μου απαντούσε με τίποτα σε αυτό το «καυτό προσωπικό δεδομένο».
> Αντ’ αυτού μου έλεγε ότι «… εμείς εργαζόμαστε και θα εργαζόμαστε κανονικά.» και πως «… η εταιρεία δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι μια διαφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ για τις χρεώσεις …».


Δε μπορώ να διαννοηθώ ότι πήρες και ρώτησες τέτοιο πράγμα...Α ρε τί ακούνε οι άνθρωποι...ήρωες.

----------


## manoulamou

Ασε εχω φοτιητη φιλο των παιδιων που δουλευει χρονια στην Τ/Υ της Telecoms!
Το τι εχουν ακουσει τ αυτακια του δεν περιγραφεται
απο τα πιο χυδαια μεχρι τα πιο ηλιθια!!! :Razz:

----------


## Gus5000

> Τελικά πληρωθήκανε οι εργαζόμενοι στην Altec Telecoms?
> Ξέρει κανείς; 
> 
> Πήρα τηλ. Το 13813 και η κοπέλα δεν μου απαντούσε με τίποτα σε αυτό το «καυτό προσωπικό δεδομένο».
> Αντ’ αυτού μου έλεγε ότι «… εμείς εργαζόμαστε και θα εργαζόμαστε κανονικά.» και πως «… η εταιρεία δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι μια διαφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ για τις χρεώσεις …».


ουτε δημοσιογράφος να ήσουν
Ειπαμε ρε παιδια αλλα οχι και έτσι...

----------


## vaggelis

Από την Altec Telecoms κανένα νέο...
Αλλά βλέπω κάτι περίεργο... κάνω Speedtest και μου βγάζει με το ζόρι 270kb/sec download. Οι σελίδες ανοίγουν άλλες καλά και άλλες... ακόμα περιμένω! Δοκιμάζω να κατεβάσω κάτι από Rapidshare και μου κατεβάζει με με 10-12mb/sec!!! Μέσα σε μια ώρα μου κατέβασε σχεδόν 3GB!!! πως γίνετε αυτό; κουφό δεν είναι; :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

> Ασε εχω φοτιητη φιλο των παιδιων που δουλευει χρονια στην Τ/Υ της Telecoms!
> Το τι εχουν ακουσει τ αυτακια του δεν περιγραφεται
> απο τα πιο χυδαια μεχρι τα πιο ηλιθια!!!


Δηλαδή δηλαδή;

κανά τέτοιο;  :Whistle: 



> - Παρακαλώ;
> - Γεια σας, έχω πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου της Altec
> - Πείτε μου τον αριθμό της γραμμής
> - 210-μπλαμπλα
> - Παρακαλώ περιμένετε 2 λεπτά, το ελέγχουμε
> - Δε λέμε τίποτα στο μεταξύ; Τι φοράς κούκλα μου;
> - Ε μα τι λέτε κύριε;
> - Αχ μη με λες κύριο, με ξενερώνεις. Λέγε με παλιόπαιδο, λέγε με αλήτη, μέχρι και ξενύχτη, μα μη με λές αχάριστο και παλιοεγωιστή
> * -click-*




Off Topic


		Καμμία νέα εξέλιξη με Altec; Πλέον σε αυτό το thread, είναι πιο trendy να βάζουμε offtopic tag όταν μιλάμε ontopic  :ROFL:

----------


## amnis

Στο μάτι του κυκλώνα βρέθηκε τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες ο πάλαι ποτέ κραταιός όμιλος της ALTEC. Τώρα που σύμφωνα με τη χθεσινή ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να λύνεται είναι ώρα για μία πιο ψυχρή προσέγγιση της ιδιότυπης περιπέτειας της εταιρείας στην οποία ρόλο καταλύτη έπαιξε ο ΟΤΕ.

Ως γνωστόν η εταιρεία έχει ένα από τα λεγόμενα φιλέτα του έργου «ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ» το οποίο φτάνει μέχρι και τα τηλέφωνα του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου. Πρόκειται για τη νησίδα 1  του έργου που περιλαμβάνει τον κύριο κορμό της ελληνικής κρατικής μηχανικής εμπεριέχοντας όλες τις δημόσιες εγκαταστάσεις και υπηρεσίες που βρίσκονται εντός του λεκανοπεδίου. Συνολικά υπολογίζεται ότι περίπου 80.000 κρατικοί υπάλληλοι βασίζονται σε τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες του συγκεκριμένου έργου. Ο πρώτος επιλαχών στην περίπτωση που ήθελε χαθεί το συγκεκριμένο έργο είναι ο ΟΤΕ , σύμφωνα με το Διαγωνισμό που είχε προκηρυχθεί... 

Το δεύτερο σημαντικότερο περιουσιακό στοιχείο του ομίλου είναι η κραταιά στο χώρο του λογιστικού software UNISOFT, η οποία σήμερα αποτελεί business  unit  της μητρικής. Είναι γνωστό στην αγορά ότι περίπου τα μισά λογιστήρια όλων των ελληνικών εταιρειών διαθέτουν το πρόγραμμα «ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ» αλλά και άλλες λογιστικές λύσεις της εταιρείας. Οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες  διαθέτουν στα λογιστήριά τους πακέτα της ανταγωνίστριας εταιρείας «SINGULAR LOGIC» , η οποία ως γνωστόν ανήκει στον όμιλο της MIG.  Ποιος θα καρπωνόταν λοιπόν τα μέγιστα στην απευκταία περίπτωση που θα βούλιαζε και αυτή η δραστηριότητα της ALTEC ; 

Συνεπώς, από ένα ναυάγιο του ομίλου  της ALTEC θα έβγαιναν πολλαπλώς κερδισμένοι την ίδια στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ και η MIG , που μέχρι πρόσφατα διατηρούσαν μετοχικό δεσμό... Κάπως πολλές συμπτώσεις για να είναι αληθινές , δεν νομίζετε; 

www.sofokleous10.gr
 :Whistle:

----------


## sugoruyo

Off Topic


		Υπάρχει κάποιο νέο; Την ώρα που γράφω κατεβάζω 2 αρχεία από FTP NTUA με 6 κατοστάρικα το ένα και παράλληλα το Ubuntu τραβάει updates με άλλα 7 κατοστάρικα, σύνολο περίπου 2 MB/sec.
Πήρα 262MB updates σε λιγότερο 5'.

Λέτε;

----------


## abcd5

> *Συνεπώς, από ένα ναυάγιο του ομίλου  της ALTEC θα έβγαιναν πολλαπλώς κερδισμένοι την ίδια στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ και η MIG , που μέχρι πρόσφατα διατηρούσαν μετοχικό δεσμό... Κάπως πολλές συμπτώσεις για να είναι αληθινές , δεν νομίζετε;*


Ο μετοχικός δεσμός ήταν προσπάθεα επιθετικής εξαγοράς. Δεν είναι περίπτωση όπως πχ της ΔΕΗ που πούλησε την συμμετοχή της στην Τελλάς ή του ΟΤΕ που πούλησε την Infote.

----------


## Teliz

Είμαι ακόμη ένας από τους λίγους που παραμένουν στην ΑΛΤΕΚ παρόλο που δεν έχω καμία δέσμευση. Αυτό γιατί έχω το δίλημμα να πάω σε εναλλακτικό (μετά την ταλαιπωρία που είχα πέρυσι) ή να βάλω connx. Πάντως η υπομονή μου με την ΑΛΤΕΚ έχει εξαντληθεί προ πολλού. Οπότε αν κάποιος γνωρίζει αν υπάρχει κάποιο νέο ας το παραθέσει, γιατί από τα 100 post τα 98 αναλώνονται σε άλλα θέματα.

----------


## sugoruyo

> Είμαι ακόμη ένας από τους λίγους που παραμένουν στην ΑΛΤΕΚ παρόλο που δεν έχω καμία δέσμευση. Αυτό γιατί έχω το δίλημμα να πάω σε εναλλακτικό (μετά την ταλαιπωρία που είχα πέρυσι) ή να βάλω connx. Πάντως η υπομονή μου με την ΑΛΤΕΚ έχει εξαντληθεί προ πολλού. Οπότε αν κάποιος γνωρίζει αν υπάρχει κάποιο νέο ας το παραθέσει, γιατί από τα 100 post τα 98 αναλώνονται σε άλλα θέματα.


+++

Επίσης μιας και επιθυμώ να κάνω τις διαδικασίες για να κόψω την Αλτεκ και να πάω κάπου αλλού, αν και μάλλον θα είμαι από τους τελευταίους, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω επ' ευκαιρία με ποιό τρόπο θα πρέπει να το κάνω...

Θα πρέπει να πω στην Αλτεκ να το κόψουν ή μπορώ να μιλήσω με ένα πάροχο και να κινήσει αυτός τις διαδικασίες διακοπής; Είμαι στον 4ο μήνα του 5μηνου Jetpack.

Εσείς πως αποδεσμευτήκατε;

----------


## gmmour

Απευθύνεσαι κατευθείαν στον νέο πάροχο, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι με την Altec...

----------


## farma

Γινεται να συνδεθω με αλλο παροχο χωρις να κοπει η αλτεκ;;

----------


## manoulamou

Μεσω αρυς δλδ γραμμη απο ΟΤΕ ΝΑΙ, οχι σε  fullLlu εναλλακτικος
 αλλά γιατι να διατηρησεις ΚΑΙ την Altec
λογω e-mail? :Thinking:

----------


## digeo21

κανα νεότερο ρε παιδιά..αργοσβηνει η αλτεκ σιγά σιγά ε?

----------


## MessengerOfGood

http://www.tovima.gr/print_article.p...473&m=D10&aa=1

- Τι θα κάνετε τώρα με την Altec Telecoms; 

«Θα γίνει μια απόπειρα να λειτουργήσει με συρρικνωμένη μορφή και με κριτήριο να διασωθούν όσο γίνεται περισσότερες θέσεις εργασίας».

----------


## jap

> http://www.tovima.gr/print_article.p...473&m=D10&aa=1
> 
> - Τι θα κάνετε τώρα με την Altec Telecoms; 
> 
> «Θα γίνει μια απόπειρα να λειτουργήσει με συρρικνωμένη μορφή και με κριτήριο να διασωθούν όσο γίνεται περισσότερες θέσεις εργασίας».


Αυτό όπως θέλει το διαβάζει κανείς. Εγώ το ερμηνεύω ως "θα δώσουμε σε όσα παιδιά δεν έχουν ήδη βρει αλλού δουλειά από μια τσάντα με όσα modem έχουν περισσέψει να τά πουλάνε με 5 ευρώ το ένα στις καφετέριες", όπως άλλοι πουλάνε τα CD. Και τα παιδιά να μην κάθονται και να βγάλει το αφεντικό κατιτίς παραπάνω. 

To σίγουρο είναι πως χωρίς λεφτά τα κυκλώματα δεν ανοίγουν, άρα με υπηρεσίες internet σε κανονικούς (πληρωτικούς) πελάτες αποκλείεται να ξαναασχοληθεί η εταιρεία.

----------


## digeo21

αντε να δουμε ας κανουμε λιγο ακομα υπομονη εμεις οι προπληρωμενοι.για χρηστες αοριστου χρονου ουτε καν το συζηταμε να μεινουν.εκει δεν αξιζει.σε εμας ισως αν μεινουμε πολυ λιγοι φτιαξουν τα πραγματα.αν και οριστικη λυση δεν θα δοθει ποτε

----------


## MANTHES

Μετα απο 5 ειρωνικα email που ζητουσα την διακοπη της συνδεσης τελικα μου την εκοψαν οι απιθανοι  :Razz: 
Και απο μερα σε μερα αρχιζει ο γολγοθας της φορθνετ  :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

> Μετα απο 5 ειρωνικα email που ζητουσα την διακοπη της συνδεσης τελικα μου την εκοψαν οι απιθανοι 
> Και απο μερα σε μερα αρχιζει ο γολγοθας της φορθνετ


Για ό,τι τραβήξεις στην αναμονή μόνο εσύ θα φταις.
Έχει μαλλιάσει το πληκτρολόγιό μας να γράφουμε ότι δεν πρέπει να διακόψεις την υπάρχουσα ADSL πριν πας σε άλλη εταιρία.
Μου αρέσει που έστειλες και πέντε e-mails για να στην κόψουν. Ντε και καλά να ταλαιπωρηθείς δηλαδή.

----------


## MANTHES

Για να μην ερθει αλλος λογαριασμος το εκανα. Εξαλλου απο αυριο και για κανα 10ημερο δεν χρειαζομαι το ιντερνετ ενω οι διαδικασιες για την συνδεση στην φορθνετ κοντευουν να τελειωσουν.
Απο εκει και περα αυτος δεν ειναι λογος για να κανει 1 μηνα να γινει μια νεα συνδεση οταν στην αλτεκ αυτο γινοταν μεσα σε 7-8 μερες. 
Ακου εκει που θα μου ριξεις και φταιξιμο επειδη αυτοι ειναι χειροτεροι απο το δημοσιο στην εξυπηρετηση τους. Ειναι οτι πιο τραγικο εχω διαβασει

----------


## gmmour

Δηλαδή έκανες διακοπή για τις 10 μέρες που απομένουν μέχρι την σύνδεση της forthnet;;;

----------


## brou

> Απο εκει και περα αυτος δεν ειναι λογος για να κανει 1 μηνα να γινει μια νεα συνδεση οταν στην αλτεκ αυτο γινοταν μεσα σε 7-8 μερες. 
> Ακου εκει που θα μου ριξεις και φταιξιμο επειδη αυτοι ειναι χειροτεροι απο το δημοσιο στην εξυπηρετηση τους. Ειναι οτι πιο τραγικο εχω διαβασει


Click me

----------


## MANTHES

> Δηλαδή έκανες διακοπή για τις 10 μέρες που απομένουν μέχρι την σύνδεση της forthnet;;;


Ναι, αφου θα λειπω και θα γλυτωσω ετσι τα μπλεξιματα με εναν ακομα λογαριασμο

brou αυτο που μου ειπες να διαβασω δεν αναιρει οτι η φορθνετ  ειναι αργοκινητο καραβι σε οτι αφορα τις δικες της υποχρεωσεις. 5 μερες εκαναν για να καταχωρησουν την αιτηση μου.

Απο εκει και περα οτι ο πΟΤΕ ουσιαστικα εκβιαζει τους υποψηφιους συνδρομητες αλλων εταιριων με το να καθυστερει επιτηδες τις διαδικασιες, αυτο νομιζω πως ειναι δεδομενο για ολους μας

----------


## xmperop1

> Ναι, αφου θα λειπω και θα γλυτωσω ετσι τα μπλεξιματα με εναν ακομα λογαριασμο
> 
> brou αυτο που μου ειπες να διαβασω δεν αναιρει οτι η φορθνετ  ειναι αργοκινητο καραβι σε οτι αφορα τις δικες της υποχρεωσεις. 5 μερες εκαναν για να καταχωρησουν την αιτηση μου.
> 
> Απο εκει και περα οτι ο πΟΤΕ ουσιαστικα εκβιαζει τους υποψηφιους συνδρομητες αλλων εταιριων με το να καθυστερει επιτηδες τις διαδικασιες, αυτο νομιζω πως ειναι δεδομενο για ολους μας


Ο ΟΤΕ παραδίδει τα κυκλώματα εντός των προθεσμιών που ορίζει το RUO από την στιγμή που η αίτηση θα φτάσει σε αυτόν και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις πολύ νωρίτερα.

----------


## parsifal

Δηλαδή αυτά που διαβάζουμε εδώ: Επιβολή Προστίμου στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. για Θέματα Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης στον Τοπικό Βρόχο

...είναι ψεύδη;

----------


## konenas

> Ο ΟΤΕ παραδίδει τα κυκλώματα εντός των προθεσμιών που ορίζει το RUO από την στιγμή που η αίτηση θα φτάσει σε αυτόν* και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις πολύ νωρίτερα*.


 :Respekt: 
Σε λίγο θα μας πεις πως τα ετοιμάζει πριν την αίτηση.
 :Thumb down:

----------


## jap

> Σε λίγο θα μας πεις πως τα ετοιμάζει πριν την αίτηση.


Μα το έχει ήδη πει και είναι αλήθεια, τουλάχιστον στο κέντρο που δουλεύει ο ίδιος. Μην τα βλέπουμε όλα αρνητικά...

----------


## MessengerOfGood

> Αυτό όπως θέλει το διαβάζει κανείς. Εγώ το ερμηνεύω ως "θα δώσουμε σε όσα παιδιά δεν έχουν ήδη βρει αλλού δουλειά από μια τσάντα με όσα modem έχουν περισσέψει να τά πουλάνε με 5 ευρώ το ένα στις καφετέριες", όπως άλλοι πουλάνε τα CD. Και τα παιδιά να μην κάθονται και να βγάλει το αφεντικό κατιτίς παραπάνω. 
> 
> To σίγουρο είναι πως χωρίς λεφτά τα κυκλώματα δεν ανοίγουν, άρα με υπηρεσίες internet σε κανονικούς (πληρωτικούς) πελάτες αποκλείεται να ξαναασχοληθεί η εταιρεία.


Kάποα λεφτά πήρανε από τις Τράπεζες. ~15 εκ. από τα οποία 5 για την Telecoms. Με αυτά όμως που διαβάζω στην συνέντευξη το κ. Αθανασούλη ποιλύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα τα πάρει η Telecoms. Είναι καθαρό ότι αμφισβητούν μεγάλο μέρος των χρεώσεων του OTE και δεν νομίζω να ρίξουν λεφτά σε μια υποθεση που την θεωρούν χαμένη.

Αντε φύγετε να μείνουμε εμείς οι προπληρώσαντες μπάς και δούμε κανένα Kbps παραπάνω! :Razz:

----------


## jap

> Kάποα λεφτά πήρανε από τις Τράπεζες. ~15 εκ. από τα οποία 5 για την Telecoms. Με αυτά όμως που διαβάζω στην συνέντευξη το κ. Αθανασούλη ποιλύ αμφιβάλλω αν θα τα πάρει η Telecoms. Είναι καθαρό ότι αμφισβητούν μεγάλο μέρος των χρεώσεων του OTE και δεν νομίζω να ρίξουν λεφτά σε μια υποθεση που την θεωρούν χαμένη.
> 
> Αντε φύγετε να μείνουμε εμείς οι προπληρώσαντες μπάς και δούμε κανένα Kbps παραπάνω!


Αυτά τα 5 δεν φτάνουν για να ανοίξουν τα κυκλώματα. Τα μη αμφισβητούμενα και ληξιπρόθεσμα τα οποία χρειάζονται για να ανοίξουν είναι 10. Πολύ απλό. Και δεν έχει πει και κανείς από την Altec έστω και ότι έχουν ελπίδες για κάτι καλύτερο. Τι σημαίνει συρρικνωμένη μορφή; Ότι θα τους ανοίξει ο OTE τα μισά κυκλώματα; Αυτά δεν γίνονται. Όσοι έχετε προπληρώσει, μείνατε ή φύγατε, θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κάνετε καταγγελία σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο της ΕΚΠΟΙΖΩ σε όλους τους φορείς που περιλαμβάνει το συντομότερο, γιατί αν βαρέσει τελικά το κανόνι δεν θα πάρετε ψίχουλο. Το σημαντικό είναι αν ξεκινήσει εκκαθάριση να έχετε ήδη μπει στη λίστα αυτών που πρέπει να αποζημιωθούν. Κι όσο κι αν είναι λίγα τα λεφτά, σε καλό σκοπό δεν πήγανε, γιατί να τα χαρίσετε στον Αθανασούλη; Δηλαδή δεν του δίνουν άλλα οι τράπεζες, δανείζεται από τους πελάτες που πήραν το jetpack;

Εγώ έφυγα, αλλά δεν κατανάλωνα bandwidth για να στο στείλω δωράκι...  :Wink:

----------


## ntebis

ρε σεις μαλλον ανοικσε το δικτυο κατεβασα ενα αρχειο με flashget αμεσα
........Auto merged post: ntebis πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

δειτε αυτο  
*Spoiler:*

----------


## manoulamou

Πιστευω τωρα με το τριπυρηνο δανειο που πηρε  ο κ Αθανασουλης 
να βγαλει και την υποθηκη απ το φτωχικο του η altec 
θ ανεβουν κι οι διακοπτες του ΟΤΕ για την telecoms.... :Crazy: 
Οπως λεει  η παροιμια, η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια, γινονται  θαυματα!

----------


## konenas

Η ταχύτητα ακόμη παραμένει σε χαμηλά επίπεδα, αν και ανεβασμένη σχετικά με ένα μήνα πριν.

----------


## OUZ1

ΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1ΜΒ

........Auto merged post: OUZ1 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.speedtest.net/result/334401061.png

----------


## Giama

> ΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1ΜΒ
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/334401061.png


Πράγματι, έκανα κι εγώ ένα speedtest και μου έβγαλε 1.35Mbps (από τα 8 που κλειδώνω).
Πάντως "υγιής" δεν είναι η σύνδεση, από την άποψη ότι ακόμα στο MSN ζορίζεται πολύ να μπει, κάποιες φορές ψιλονεκρώνει κλπ.

----------


## brou

Απορώ πάντως γιατί δεν έχετε κάνει μια συννενόηση όσοι έχετε Jetpack και να κάνετε μια ομαδική καταγγελία της σύμβασης να ξεμπλέξετε. Πλέον, φως στο τούνελ δε φαίνεται.

----------


## osalonikios

Τυχεροί όσοι έχετε τουλάχιστον adsl ταχύτητες...
εμενα απο τον Αύγουστο παίζει σαν ISDN δυστυχώς  :Sad:

----------


## ntebis

φιλε δεν εχω αδσλ ταχυτητες αλλα μαλλον ξεκελειδωσε το δικτυο για ενα 5λεπτο

----------


## baskon

κανονικο Adsl δεν εχει κανεις με την Αλτεκ.Απλα σε μερικους καποιες ωρες τις ημερας παει αρκετα καλα.
Επισης εξαρταται απο την περιοχη.
Φιλος μου ειναι μονιμα με μια συνδεση σαν 512.
Ενω αλλος σε αλλη περιοχη μπορει το πρωι να παει απελπιστικα αργα αλλά το απογευμα-βραδυ παει καλα και έχει τυχει να κατεβασει και με 1 mb/s.

----------


## Jiorikas

Και εγώ απορώ πως κάθεσται με 1 Mbit όταν πλιρώνετε η προπληρώσατε 
για ένα πακέτο μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας? Και εγώ είχα προπληρωμέννο χρόνο άλλα 
όταν πέρασαν οι 2 βδομάδες άλαξα και πήγα στην Forthnet χωρίς να περιμένω να κόψω την σύνδεση από την 
Altec Telecoms. Οπότε μετά από 10 μέρες άλαξα το USER και το PASS και έχω πάνω από ενα μήνα Forthnet
(μέσω ΠΟΤΕ). Και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Όλα τα άλλα τα έκανε η Forthnet. 
Χαράς την υπομονή σας..... Καλή συνέχεια και καλή υπομονή με  1 - 1,5 Mbit.

----------


## takisch

> Και εγώ απορώ πως κάθεσται με 1 Mbit όταν πλιρώνετε η προπληρώσατε 
> για ένα πακέτο μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας? Και εγώ είχα προπληρωμέννο χρόνο άλλα 
> όταν πέρασαν οι 2 βδομάδες άλαξα και πήγα στην Forthnet χωρίς να περιμένω να κόψω την σύνδεση από την 
> Altec Telecoms. Οπότε μετά από 10 μέρες άλαξα το USER και το PASS και έχω πάνω από ενα μήνα Forthnet
> (μέσω ΠΟΤΕ). Και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Όλα τα άλλα τα έκανε η Forthnet. 
> Χαράς την υπομονή σας..... Καλή συνέχεια και καλή υπομονή με  1 - 1,5 Mbit.


Δεν τραβάς και μια αίτηση κατάργησης της σύνδεσης με altec να μην συνεχίσει να σου έρχεται λογαριασμός μετά τον προπληρωμένο χρόνο? :Thinking:

----------


## digeo21

ε παιδια λογικο ειναι πελον να φτιαξουν λιγο τα πραγματα.μεχρι να αποφασισει ο οτε να τα κατεβασει ολοκληρωτικα τα κυκλωματα και να ληξει η φασαρια.ε μεχρι τοτε πιστευω για σερφαρισμα καλα θα ειναι.τωρα για πολλα πραγματα δυστυχως δε ντραβαει

----------


## baskon

καποιες ωρες τραβαει.Επισης εχω παρατηρησει σε φιλους ότι σε τορρεντς παει αρκετα καλυτερα..
Ενας φιλος πιανει σε τορρεντς παντα πανω απο 100 kb/s ενω εχει τυχει το βραδυ να παει και με 800 ή ακομα και με 1.1mb/s.Στο σερφαρισμα οι ταχυτητες του ειναι σχετικα χαμηλες..
Αλλη παρατηρηση ειναι ότι αναλογα την περιοχη ειναι οι ταχυτητες.Αναλογα πόσοι εχουν φυγει από καθε περιοχη μαλλον  :Smile:

----------


## digeo21

λογικο ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια.οσο λιγοτεροι τοσο το καλυτετερο.η αλτεκ απλα θα περιμενει μηπως γλιτωσει κανα χρεος προς τον οτε και μετα βλεπει

----------


## SfH

> Αποχώρησε από την Altec Telecoms ο κ. Γρηγόρης Τσουγκριάνης, όπου ασκούσε καθήκοντα Γενικού Διευθυντή της εταιρείας.


Source : http://www.weeklytelecom.gr/

----------


## tedd

Πρωτα η Σούλα τώρα ο Γρηγορης δεν βλέπω να μένει κανεις σε λίγο, ισως μονο λιγοι πελατες που ελπίζουν οτι την επομενη ημέρα θα εχουν καλύτερες ταχύτητες :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> Πρωτα η Σούλα τώρα ο Γρηγορης...


Χωρίς καμία δόση ειρωνίας, πραγματικά αν δεν διάβαζα την είδηση παραπάνω, θα νόμιζα ότι σχολιάστηκε σε πρωϊνή εκπομπή (Γρηγόρης fan; μπα  :Razz: ) το θέμα της Altec. Οπότε ή εμείς πολύ εξοικιωθήκαμε με τους (πρωήν) διευθυντές της Altec, ή ο Νάσος.. εε Θάνος.. εεε κ. Αθανασούλης μας κούρασε και πρέπει να δώσει ένα τέλος (happy end?).

Προσωπικά θα με εξόργιζε να είμαι συνδρομητής και να βλέπω ανακοινώσεις μόνο για τους επενδυτές καθώς και το site να μην γράφει ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα και κάνουν ότι μπορούν να επιλυθεί, παρά να σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι όλα είναι καλά και πουλάει συνδέσεις ακόμα. Καθώς θα έπρεπε να ξεκαθαρίζεται αν επίσημα *παγ*ώνουν τα *πάγ*ια ώσπου να λυθεί (αν λυθεί) το πρόβλημα ή όχι  :RTFM:

----------


## amnis

Κανενας δικηγορος δεν υπαρχει εδω...?

Ποσο καιρος χρειαζεται να απαντησει το Πρωτομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών,
την  αίτηση για την έναρξη διαδικασίας συνδιαλλαγής σύμφωνα με το 
άρθρο 99 του Ν.3588/2007, οπως γραφετε στο site της?

Ετσι γαι πλακα ποσος χρονος.....?
 :Thinking:   :Whistle:   :Worthy:   :RTFM:

----------


## konenas

> Source : http://www.weeklytelecom.gr/


Τα ποντίκια φεύγουν πρώτα όταν το καράβι βυθίζεται. 

Οι ναύτες μένουν και ψάχνουν για βάρκα, ενώ ο καπετάνιος φεύγει τελευταίος.

(τα παλιά τα χρόνια)

----------


## A_gamer

> ενώ ο καπετάνιος φεύγει τελευταίος.


 :Whistle:

----------


## digeo21

ετσι σιγα σιγα να φευγουν ολο και πιο πολλοι να φτιαξουν λιγο οι ταχυτητες να κανουμε λιγη αποσβεση των χρηματων.και οσο αντεξει μεχρι να την κλεισει εντελως ο οτε

----------


## Giama

Πάντως έβαλα ένα torrent να κατέβει (με ~7000 seeders) για να δω σε τι κατάσταση βρισκόμαστε [είχα πάνω από 40 ημέρες να κατεβάσω torrent και γενικά ο,τιδήποτε] και έπιασε μέχρι και 200ΚΒ/s, το 1/4 δηλαδή της ονομαστικής μου (συγχρονίζω ~8Mbps), πολύ ικανοποιητικά κατά τη γνώμη μου για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί.

Βέβαια σε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα σέρνεται και γενικά έχει αρκετές φορές διακοπές (=κατεβάζει μια δόση, περιμένει, συνεχίζει κλπ. ή να χρειαστεί να πατήσεις και δεύτερη φορά για να ξεκολλήσει και να φορτώσει κάποιο link που πάτησες) αλλά κατά τ'άλλα υποφερτή σχετικά κατάσταση.

(Απ'την άλλη, έστησα τον εξοπλισμό σε δυο φίλους που πήραν Conn-X 2Mbps και 8Mbps και σέρφαρα λίγο εκεί και ομολογώ πως πράγματι μου έχει λείψει το "κανονικό" ADSL και αυτό που έχουμε σίγουρα απέχει από το κανονικό, αν και πλέον κάνεις σχετικά τη δουλειά σου.)

----------


## euri

> Κανενας δικηγορος δεν υπαρχει εδω...?
> 
> Ποσο καιρος χρειαζεται να απαντησει το Πρωτομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών,
> την  αίτηση για την έναρξη διαδικασίας συνδιαλλαγής σύμφωνα με το 
> άρθρο 99 του Ν.3588/2007, οπως γραφετε στο site της?
> 
> Ετσι γαι πλακα ποσος χρονος.....?


Σύμφωνα με το Ν.3588/2007, όπως τον παρέθεσε ο Producer στο μήνυμα #2762





> Αρθρο 99
> 
> Προϋποθέσεις
> 
> 1. Κάθε φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο από τα αναφερόμενα στο άρθρο 2 παράγραφος 1, το οποίο αποδεικνύει οικονομική αδυναμία, παρούσα ή προβλέψιμη, χωρίς να βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση παύσης των πληρωμών του, μπορεί να ζητήσει από το πτωχευτικό δικαστήριο το άνοιγμα της διαδικασίας συνδιαλλαγής.
> 
> 2. Στην αίτηση προς το πτωχευτικό δικαστήριο πρέπει να περιγράφεται η οικονομική κατάσταση του οφειλέτη, το μέγεθος και η κοινωνική σημασία της επιχείρησης από άποψη απασχόλησης, τα προτεινόμενα μέτρα χρηματοδότησής του και τα μέσα αντιμετώπισης της κατάστασης αυτής. Στην αίτηση επισυνάπτεται σε πρωτότυπο, με ποινή απαραδέκτου αυτής, γραμμάτιο κατάθεσης του Ταμείου Παρακαταθηκών και Δανείων πέντε χιλιάδων (5.000) ευρώ για την αμοιβή του εμπειρογνώμονα και του μεσολαβητή.
> 
> 3. Ο πρόεδρος του δικαστηρίου, *αμέσως μετά την υποβολή της αίτησης*, αν το κρίνει αναγκαίο, *μπορεί να ορίσει με διάταξή του εμπειρογνώμονα* που επιλέγει από τον κατάλογο πραγματογνωμόνων, για να διαπιστώσει την οικονομική κατάσταση του οφειλέτη. Προς το σκοπό αυτόν, ο εμπειρογνώμονας ζητεί από τον οφειλέτη όλα τα κατά την κρίση του αναγκαία οικονομικά στοιχεία, κατά παρέκκλιση δε από τις κείμενες διατάξεις, μπορεί να ζητήσει κάθε πληροφορία και από πιστωτικά και χρηματοοικονομικά ιδρύματα και *υποχρεούται να καταθέσει την έκθεσή του στον αρμόδιο γραμματέα εντός προθεσμίας είκοσι (20) ημερών από το διορισμό του*.
> ...


μπορείς να δεις ότι η διαδικασία μπορεί να διαρκέσει λίγο πάνω από 3 μήνες.

----------


## digeo21

το θεμα ειναι για ποσο ειναι ενεργη η γραμμη της αλτεκ.η εταιρια το εχουμε πει βιωσιμη δεν θα ειναι.θα συμπαραυσρει μαζι της και την αλτεκ βεβεια γιατι το ονομα της εχει πληγει πολυ.οσο ειναι ενεργη η γραμμη απο οτε και με αυτες τις ταχυτητες κατι γινεται.τωρα απο εκει και περα βλεπουμε.ενοειται οτι προπληρψμενοι χρηστες αξιζει να περιμενουν.ολοι ο ιαλλοι για ποιο λογο.για να κανουν κλησεις μεσω οτε

----------


## tedd

Mπαινω κάπού-κάπου στο σαιτ τους για να δω μηπως υπάρχει καμμία νεοτερη ανακοινωση (σιγά και να υπάρχει, μην τρελάθούμε) και βλέπω το μπανερ που έχουν για τις απιστευτες ταχύτητες εως 24Mbps (που'ντα; ) και μου έρχεται αναγούλα.

ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ, λίγο τσίπα επάνω τους δεν έχουν και διαφημίζουν πραγματα που δεν μπορουν πλέον να τα προσφέρουν, ασε πού αν εισαι νεος πέλατης θα πλήρωσεις τα 69€ αλλά δεν θα συνδεθείς ποτε!!!, παραπληροφόρηση στα άκρα.

Κανονικά θα έπρεπέ να βάλουν ένα μήνυμα πού να ειχαν μια σύγνώμη για την ταλαιπώρια που τράβει ο κοσμος τους που τους ειχε εμπιστευτει τόσα χρόνια, αλλά πού; τόσο περισσια περηφάνια πού έχουν, θα πέσει ή μύτη τους.

Αργότερα  να δώ τη θα βάζουν (αν την βγάλουν καθαρή) "Ζητουνται επειγόντως πελάτες δεν μας έμεινε κανείς";

----------


## digeo21

Αργοτερα δεν θα ζητανε πελατες γιατι δεν θα εχουν καποιο συγκεκριμενο προιον. το θεμα ειναι τι θα κανουν με τα χρεη προς τον ΟΤΕ. μονο αυτο τους ενδιαφερει δεν νομιζω να ασχολουνται με κατι αλλο.ειπαμε μια νεα κατασταση λανετ και τελεντομ ειναι η αλτεκ.απλα περιμενει καποια μερα το κλεισιμο.

----------


## jimmy870

Θα έπρεπε κάποιος να πάρει σαν υποψήφιος πελάτης να δούμε τι θα του πούνε.

----------


## konenas

Δεν δέχονται πελάτες πλέον.

----------


## no_logo

> Δεν δέχονται πελάτες πλέον.


άρα κλείνει
μια τέτοια κίνηση είναι ουσιαστικά και επίσημη ανακοίνωση

----------


## digeo21

ειπαμε ψαχνει τον πιο ανωδθνο τροπο να την κανει.αφου το εχουμε πει αυτο.νεο πελατη δεν μπορει να δεχτει για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι ο οοτε δεν την εξηπηετει πλεον οποτε....αλτεκ αντιο.

----------


## trv

ο οτε δεν την εξηπηρετει απο περιπου τις 10 αυγουστου βασικα, 4-5 μερες πριν κοψει τα κυκλωματα. Απο τοτε ειχε παγωσει τις νεες συνδεσεις τουλαχιστον στα jetpack.

----------


## ariadgr

> ο οτε δεν την εξηπηρετει απο περιπου τις 10 αυγουστου βασικα, 4-5 μερες πριν κοψει τα κυκλωματα. Απο τοτε ειχε παγωσει τις νεες συνδεσεις τουλαχιστον στα jetpack.


Από τέλη Ιουλίου είναι οι δικές μου πληροφορίες (για μη αποδοχή αιτήσεων Altec ΑΡΥΣ από τον ΟΤΕ). Δηλαδή μερικές εβδομάδες πριν κλείσει τα κυκλώματα και δημοσιοποιηθεί το θέμα.

----------


## verfot

Η δικη ου αιτηση 23-7-2008 δεν ενεργοποιηθηκε ποτε

----------


## gogos888

> Από τέλη Ιουλίου είναι οι δικές μου πληροφορίες (για μη αποδοχή αιτήσεων Altec ΑΡΥΣ από τον ΟΤΕ). Δηλαδή μερικές εβδομάδες πριν κλείσει τα κυκλώματα και δημοσιοποιηθεί το θέμα.


Ούτε και αιτήματα αποκατάστασης βλαβών δεν εξυπηρετούσε ο ΟΤΕ. Θυμάμαι που πήρα τηλέφωνο 3 φορές για προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων και δεν ήθελαν με τίποτε να δηλώσουν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## digeo21

αλτεκ που εισαι?καμια ανακοινωση για τους πελατες?τπτ ε?

----------


## lewton

> αλτεκ που εισαι?καμια ανακοινωση για τους πελατες?τπτ ε?


Altec είσαι σπίτι;
Γιατί σε παίρνω και μιλάει.

----------


## Papados

εδω παίρνουμε τηλεφωνο για να συμφωνησουμε υπολοιπο με το λογιστηριο τους (τους χρωσταμε απο κάτι δίκτια που έχουμε) και δεν βρισκουμε κανενα να ερθει να πληρωθει!!

----------


## jimmy870

> εδω παίρνουμε τηλεφωνο για να συμφωνησουμε υπολοιπο με το λογιστηριο τους (τους χρωσταμε απο κάτι δίκτια που έχουμε) και δεν βρισκουμε κανενα να ερθει να πληρωθει!!


Τι να τα κάνουν τα λεφτά αν δεν έχουν φράγκο. :ROFL:

----------


## digeo21

ρε μην τους πληρωνετε τιποτα.σαμπως θα ερθει κανενας να τα αξιωσει απο εσας.καμμενο χαρτι πια

----------


## trv

Το θεμα ειναι πως εχουν μεινει πολλοι πελατες στον αερα, που εχουν πληρωσει τα προπληρωμενα και ειτε δεν εχουν ενεργοποιθεί καν(περιοδος τελος ιουλη - αρχες αυγουστου που δεχονταν πελατες αλλα δεν τους επαιρνε ο οτε) είτε εχουν ενεργοποιθεί πιο πριν και δεν εχουν καλη συνδεση. Οι πρώτοι εχουν μεγαλη χασουρα... 65ε+ ο καθενας, ενω δεν εχουν και ιντερνετ.

----------


## D_J_V

Ακόμα asshole-ίστε με την Ψ-Αλτεκ?
Είμαι ήδη ΑΛΛΟΥ με ΚΕΛΕΜΠΙΑ και κατεβάζω σε rapidshare premium με 1,5ΜΒ/sec!!!
Απορώ γιατί κάθεστε ακόμα... στο τέλος θα μείνετε χωρίς τίποτα για μήνες...
προχωρείστε άμεσα σε αλλαγή δε το συζητάω...
Εδω πετάμε λεφτά σε 1002 βλακείες, μη τσιγκουνευόσαστε τα 69ε που ουσιαστικά τους χαρίσαμε ΟΛΟΙ...
ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ έχουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ως το τέλος του μήνα με διάφορα δώρα όπως ασύρματο ρούτερ, απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές σε όλα ή σε 3 νούμερα...
Κάντε αίτηση τώρα να βγάλετε τα σπασμένα!!
Φτάνει η μιζέρια της Αλτεκ...

----------


## digeo21

κοιτα δεν ειναι ολοι που θελουν να κατεβαζουν με τετοιες ταχυτητες,ειναι αληθεια οτι αν δεν ειχαμε πληρωσει δεν θα μενε κανενας...αλλα οκ αφου ειναι ενεργη η γραμμη ακομα ακομα και με καρτα συμφερει λιγο.αλλα συμφωνω μαζι σου.ειναι ημιμετρα για καποιον που θελει ησυχο το κεφαλι του

----------


## baskon

Ο φιλος παραπανω αναφερθηκε στη χασουρα οσων δε προλαβαν να ενεργοποιηθουν.Αυτοι για μενα ηταν οι πιο τυχεροι καθως σε πολλες περιπτωσεις τα χρηματα επιστραφηκαν απο Microland κλπ(Και αν το κυνηγουσες λιγο επιστρεφονταν σιγουρα τα χρηματα).
Οσο για τους υπολοιπους με το προπληρωμενο οσοι κανουν τη δουλεια τους καλα κανουν κ καθονται.ΓΙατι να χαρισουν τα λεφτα σε Αλτεκ-Οτε?Ετσι και αλλιως εχουν βελτιωθει λιγο τα πραγματα.Σε περιπτωση όμως που γινει κατι και κοπει τελειως η γραμμη εκει θα υπαρχει το προβλημα..
Αντε να μεινεις 1-2-3-4-5 βδομαδες χωρις ιντερνετ.
Και εγω αν ημουν παντως θα ειχα φυγει απτη πρωτη στιγμη.Εχει γινει συνηθεια κ δε μπορουμε πολλοι να μεινουμε χωρις ιντερνετ η με αργο ιντερνετ..

----------


## aiadas

> Altec είσαι σπίτι;
> Γιατί σε παίρνω και μιλάει.


O Αθανασούλης είναι στη Χαβάααααηηηηηηηηη....!!!
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Giama

> Ο φιλος παραπανω αναφερθηκε στη χασουρα οσων δε προλαβαν να ενεργοποιηθουν.Αυτοι για μενα ηταν οι πιο τυχεροι καθως σε πολλες περιπτωσεις τα χρηματα επιστραφηκαν απο Microland κλπ(Και αν το κυνηγουσες λιγο επιστρεφονταν σιγουρα τα χρηματα).
> Οσο για τους υπολοιπους με το προπληρωμενο οσοι κανουν τη δουλεια τους καλα κανουν κ καθονται.ΓΙατι να χαρισουν τα λεφτα σε Αλτεκ-Οτε?Ετσι και αλλιως εχουν βελτιωθει λιγο τα πραγματα.Σε περιπτωση όμως που γινει κατι και κοπει τελειως η γραμμη εκει θα υπαρχει το προβλημα..


+1  :One thumb up: 
(Πήγα να γράψω τα ίδια πράγματα αλλά τα είπες μια χαρά)

----------


## trv

Ναι, απο microland τα πηραν ολοι πισω τα χρημματα, αλλα δεν πηραν ολοι jetpack απο microland, πολλοι πηραν απο eshop οπως εγώ. Χαιρω πολυ, αν ηταν να παραπονιουνται οσοι τα πηραν πισω τα χρημματα τι νοημα ειχε αυτο που εγραψα..

Και κατι σχετικο με το θεμα:

Σημερα εγινε κατι συγκλονιστικό: 

Με πηραν απο e-shop τηλεφωνο και ρωτησαν αν στο jetpack που ειχα παρει τοτε (αυγουστο) εχω ενεργοποιηθει! Ειπα οχι, και ειπαν ενταξει, κοιτανει λεει ποιοι εχουν ενεργοποιηθει και ποιοι οχι. Ρωτησα αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρουμε καποια χρημματα πισω, και δεν ηξερε, θα ενημερωθουμε ειπε.

Περιεργα πραγματα...

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι, απο microland τα πηραν ολοι πισω τα χρημματα, αλλα δεν πηραν ολοι jetpack απο microland, πολλοι πηραν απο eshop οπως εγώ. Χαιρω πολυ, αν ηταν να παραπονιουνται οσοι τα πηραν πισω τα χρημματα τι νοημα ειχε αυτο που εγραψα..
> 
> Και κατι σχετικο με το θεμα:
> 
> Σημερα εγινε κατι συγκλονιστικό: 
> 
> Με πηραν απο e-shop τηλεφωνο και ρωτησαν αν στο jetpack που ειχα παρει τοτε (αυγουστο) εχω ενεργοποιηθει! Ειπα οχι, και ειπαν ενταξει, κοιτανει λεει ποιοι εχουν ενεργοποιηθει και ποιοι οχι. Ρωτησα αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρουμε καποια χρημματα πισω, και δεν ηξερε, θα ενημερωθουμε ειπε.
> 
> Περιεργα πραγματα...


Μπορεί ο κάθε ενάς να αγόρασει πακέτα,  μετά εχουν ενα περιθώριο πχ ενος μήνα  για να  πλήρωσουν για τα Jetpack,  μάλλον ρώτανε  για να ξέρουν αν θα πλήρωσουν  ή οχι

----------


## DoSMaN

Καλημέρα παιδιά... Ξέρει κανείς τι έγινε με το δικαστήριο που είχε σήμερα το πρωί η altec telecoms σχετικά με το Άρθρο 99;;;

----------


## mpant

Tο JETPACK που έχω από αρχές Ιουνίου αρχισε από την περασμένη εβδομάδα να κανει διακοπές ένω μεχρι τώρα "δούλευε" έστω και λίγο οπότε αγανακτησα και έκανα αίτηση στη forthnet από εκεί μου είπανε οτι θα έχω "συνδεση" από altek μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η δική τους.

----------


## MANTHES

Παρατα την αλτεκ και ελα στην φορθνετ να καλοπερασεις  :ROFL:

----------


## vaggelis

> Ακόμα asshole-ίστε με την Ψ-Αλτεκ?
> Είμαι ήδη ΑΛΛΟΥ με ΚΕΛΕΜΠΙΑ και κατεβάζω σε rapidshare premium με 1,5ΜΒ/sec!!!
> Απορώ γιατί κάθεστε ακόμα... στο τέλος θα μείνετε χωρίς τίποτα για μήνες...
> προχωρείστε άμεσα σε αλλαγή δε το συζητάω...
> Εδω πετάμε λεφτά σε 1002 βλακείες, μη τσιγκουνευόσαστε τα 69ε που ουσιαστικά τους χαρίσαμε ΟΛΟΙ...
> ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ έχουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ως το τέλος του μήνα με διάφορα δώρα όπως ασύρματο ρούτερ, απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές σε όλα ή σε 3 νούμερα...
> Κάντε αίτηση τώρα να βγάλετε τα σπασμένα!!
> Φτάνει η μιζέρια της Αλτεκ...


Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρίσω αλλά με άλτεκ κατεβάζω με 2,2Mb/Sec!!! Με internet download manager και rapidshare. Απλά πρέπει να του βάλεις αρκετά αρχεία να κατεβάζει ταυτόχρονα, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς τους έχει κόψει ο οτε αλλά σε μεμονομένα αρχεία σχεδόν ποτέ δεν πιάνει πάνω από 250Kb/Sec (μια-δυο φορές έχω δει και 800kb/Sec) αλλά αν βάλεις πχ 15 αρχεία πάει μια χαρά!!!
οπότε, μέχρι οριστικής πτώσης εγώ θα είμαι εδώ!! :Whistle:

----------


## Maciaveli

Γεια χαρα σε ολους.Και γω στην Αλτεκ ειμαι με τα γνωστα ως τωρα προβληματα.

Να συνεισφερω και γω 2 λυσεις που εχω βρει για να μετριασω τις παραξενιες του κατεβασματος των κυκλωματων.

Για το msn αντι να μπαινω με τον κλασικο messenger χρησιμοποιω το trillian (αλλα φανταζομαι οτι την ιδια δουλεια μπορουν να κανουν και τα pidgin, miranda, κτλ).Δεν αντιμετωπιζω κανενα προβλημα στην συνδεση ετσι.

Επισης για το θεμα των βιντεο μεσω youtube και youtubo-ειδων site το προβλημα το εχω λυσει με ενα προγραμματακι το οποιο λεγεται speedbit video accelerator το οποιο στην ουσια κανει στα video οτι κανουν και οι download accelerator σε αρχεια.

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα 

Τους χαιρετισμους μου σε ολα τα στρατοπεδα

----------


## aiadas

Εδώ και κάποια ώρα, ενώ έχω συγχρονισμένη γραμμή adsl και σύνδεση με την Altec σαν isp, δεν μπαίνω σε καμιά ιστοσελίδα. Επίσης τα site www.altectelecoms.gr, www.icall.gr δεν λειτουργούν, ενώ το www.altec.gr λειτουργεί. Τους έκοψε ο ΟΤΕ πλήρως τα κυκλώματα ή πρόκειται για προσωρινό πρόβλημα; ΄Οποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας ενημερώσει...

----------


## Barracuda

> Εδώ και κάποια ώρα, ενώ έχω συγχρονισμένη γραμμή adsl και σύνδεση με την Altec σαν isp, δεν μπαίνω σε καμιά ιστοσελίδα. Επίσης τα site www.altectelecoms.gr, www.icall.gr δεν λειτουργούν, ενώ το www.altec.gr λειτουργεί. Τους έκοψε ο ΟΤΕ πλήρως τα κυκλώματα ή πρόκειται για προσωρινό πρόβλημα; ΄Οποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας ενημερώσει...


Δοκίμασε να βάλεις opendns για dns servers και δες αν σου δουλέψει.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Εδώ και κάποια ώρα, ενώ έχω συγχρονισμένη γραμμή adsl και σύνδεση με την Altec σαν isp, δεν μπαίνω σε καμιά ιστοσελίδα. Επίσης τα site www.altectelecoms.gr, www.icall.gr δεν λειτουργούν, ενώ το www.altec.gr λειτουργεί. Τους έκοψε ο ΟΤΕ πλήρως τα κυκλώματα ή πρόκειται για προσωρινό πρόβλημα; ΄Οποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας ενημερώσει...


Και από forthnet δεν ανοίγουν τα δύο πρώτα.

----------


## alexnts

Επιβεβαιωνω πως υπαρχει προβλημα..
Πιθανον η κινηση εχει κοπει για οτιδηποτε εκτος altec ip's.
Μου απανταει μονο ο dns της altec 213.5.41.8.Απο εκει και περα το χαος.Ουτε OpenDNS ουτε τιποτα...

----------


## aiadas

Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα λόγω των dns servers - δοκίμασα τους opendns servers σε επίπεδο υπολογιστή, μιας και το router μου θέλει telnet για να τους πάρει, αλλά τίποτα. Φαίνεται να έχουν μπλοκαριστεί όλες οι ip addresses της altec telecoms... :Thinking:  ΄Οποιος όμως έχει πρόσβαση σε vpn δίκτυο και παίρνει ip εκτός altec, δεν έχει πρόβλημα... :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: aiadas πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Tα site www.altectelecoms.gr ,  www.icall.gr επανήλθαν, αλλά διασύνδεση ακόμα γιοκ... Για να δούμε...

----------


## JimBss

Και σε μένα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ούτε το μαίλ λειτουργεί σωστά, μου στέλνουν μηνύματα και δεν λαμβάνω. Το τέλος πρέπει να είναι κοντά.  :Smile:

----------


## kalligator

είτε προσωρινό είτε μόνιμο το φουλ μπλοκ, για εμένα πάντως ήταν η αφορμή να εγκαταλείψω το πλοίο. 
περιμένω από αύριο-μεθαύριο τον κουριερ.

----------


## TYFEONAS

πηρα τηλ στην αλτεκ  και τα ψηλομασαγανε.


μαλλον παει...........

----------


## Giama

Πρόβλημα με τον mail server είχα από προχθές και τον άλλαξα με αυτόν από τον webhost μου οπότε δεν ξέρω αν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα στο μεταξύ.
Το πρωί επίσης μέχρι τις 11:30-12:00 είχα "κανονικά" σύνδεση. Για να δούμε...

Τελικά τι έγινε χθες με την ένταξη στις διατάξεις του αρ.99 κλπ. κλπ.; Σε άλλο thread γράφτηκε ότι απέσυρε την αίτηση η Altec Telecoms, αλλά πρακτικά αυτό τί σημαίνει;

----------


## OUZ1

Ως εδώ ήταν????????

----------


## trv

παιζουν κανονικά τα παραπανω sites αυτη τη στιγμη, τουλαχιστον μεσω δικτυου εδετ.

----------


## aiadas

Από ΕΔΕΤ και uoa.gr, ναι. Με σύνδεση Forthnet-και φαντάζομαι με σύνδεση οποιουδήποτε ISP- όχι. Ο ΟΤΕ προφανώς έχει μπλοκάρει τη διασύνδεση της Altec...

----------


## Giama

Χμμ... κι εγώ το βλέπω τώρα από ntua.gr (υποθέτω ΕΔΕΤ).
Σε τέτοια περίπτωση θα μπορούμε με VPN να το λύσουμε αυτό το θέμα;
(Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μήπως θα μπορούσα να είχα κάνει το ίδιο τόσο καιρό???)

----------


## nontasaggelis

Tα παραπανω site παιζουν κανονικα απο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ!

----------


## SfH

sh ip bgp quote-regexp ^8509$ δε δινει καθόλου output.

Μισθομένο κύκλωμα altec ίσα ίσα φτάνει μέχρι την ίδια την altec. Dns δεν απαντάνε. Μάλλον ηρθε το τελος.

----------


## thaka

Οντως, Nameservers νεκροί.

Το υπουργείο ανάπτυξης  :Laughing:  (ypan.gr) έχει ALTEC 
Αμα δείτε ΜΧ να μου τους πείτε μπας και προλάβουμε να τους στείλουμε κανένα email.

----------


## Papados

ας κρατησουν τουλάχιστον μεχρι τέλος του μήνα μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθούν τα νέα μας μισθωμένα και μετά ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν :Sad:

----------


## teris3

ALTEC τέλος...
Ακόμη και η σελίδα τους δεν δουλέυει....

----------


## manoulamou

> Επίσης τα site www.altectelecoms.gr, www.icall.gr δεν λειτουργούν, ενώ το www.altec.gr λειτουργεί.


Κανενα απο αυτα δεν ανοιγει πλεον ουτε μεσω OTEnet...
Ηρθε το τελος, ηρθε το τελος; :Thinking:

----------


## Giama

Από ntua.gr ακόμα λειτουργούν. Μπορείς μέχρι και να γραφτείς στο i-call (δεν δοκίμασα βέβαια να τη στείλω την αίτηση  :Razz: )

----------


## iris_gr

εμένα πάντως μου ανοίγουν κανονικότατα μέσω connx

----------


## nontasaggelis

> εμένα πάντως μου ανοίγουν κανονικότατα μέσω connx


Και εμενα το ιδιο!!(ΟΤΕΝΕΤ)
Και απο FORTHNET!

----------


## psyxakias

Προφανώς σε όσους ανοίγουν είναι αποτέλεσμα της DNS cache του ISP τους, αφού οι nameservers τους είναι εκτός για τα καλά. Αυτό άραγε είναι ένα ακόμα δείγμα ότι δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα για την Altec/Altectelecoms;  :Thinking:  


> Searching for www.altec.gr A record at d.root-servers.net [128.8.10.90]: Got referral to GRDNS-US.ICS.FORTH.gr. (zone: gr.) [took 41 ms]
> Searching for www.altec.gr A record at GRDNS-US.ICS.FORTH.gr. [208.77.191.232]: Got referral to cyclades.altec.gr. (zone: altec.gr.) [took 175 ms]
> Searching for www.altec.gr A record at cyclades.altec.gr. [212.89.165.2]: Timed out. Trying again.
> Searching for www.altec.gr A record at ns0.altectelecoms.gr. [213.5.40.67]: Timed out. Trying again.

----------


## aiadas

Στο Thread του i-call γράφθηκε και αυτό:




> *ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ!
> ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΣΕΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ SERVER ΤΟΥΣ,Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΕ 2 ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΕΙΡΑΣ 3478,34...,ΕΝΩ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΖΕΥΞΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΕΙΡΑΣ 5060...,5160...,5260...,ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΟΙ I-CALL ΑΡΙΘΜΟΙ!*
> Αυτα μου ειπαν και οτι μεχρι το βραδυ θα εχουν αποκατασταθει!


Τι έχει τελικά συμβεί, wtf?? :Thinking:

----------


## digeo21

αλτεκ ολε ολε..συνεχισε να εκτιθεσαι.

----------


## gkandir

> ...
> Επίσης τα site www.altectelecoms.gr, www.icall.gr δεν λειτουργούν, ενώ το www.altec.gr λειτουργεί.
> ...


Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και σε μένα στο γραφείο με HOL. Τώρα στο σπίτι, πάλι με HOL, παίζουν κανονικά.

----------


## apodem

Inside info: internet πάπαλα.

Δεν είναι πρόβλημα.
Είναι άλλη μια διακοπή υπηρεσιών από τον μοναδικό πάροχο που έδινε internetστην AltecTelecoms.
Έμεινε μόνο (όσο λειτουργεί και για όσο) η φωνή.

Εδώ που έφτασε η ιστορία ελπίσω να μην θίγω τους εργαζόμενους που μόνο αυτοί δεν φταίνε.

Αλήθεια παιδιά… πληρωθήκατε εκεί στις 15 του μήνα; (χτες)
Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν θέλει να σας ακούσει; (ξέρετε ποιος)

Κανένας άξιος δεν πάει χαμένος. Υπάρχει αγορά και πιο πέρα από την Πάτμου.

----------


## backos

μα καλά αφού πάει για φούντο εντελώς για εντελώς
 γιατί δεν πουλάει κοψοχρονιά το πελατολόγιο ? 

ας ελπίσουμε αυτό να μην είναι το τέλος αλλά πραγματική βλάβη που θα διορθωθεί

----------


## aiadas

> Inside info: internet πάπαλα.
> 
> Δεν είναι πρόβλημα.
> Είναι άλλη μια διακοπή υπηρεσιών από τον μοναδικό πάροχο που έδινε internetστην AltecTelecoms.
> Έμεινε μόνο (όσο λειτουργεί και για όσο) η φωνή.
> [COLOR=black][FONT=Tahoma]



Η Altec έχει χάσει πλήρως την αξιοπιστία της και προφανώς δεν πρόκειται για εσωτερικό τεχνικό τους πρόβλημα, αλλά για πλήρες μπλοκάρισμα από τον ΟΤΕ. Ωστόσο, καλό θα ήταν να διασταυρωθούν και να επιβεβαιωθούν τα παραπάνω. Οι ιθύνοντες του site τι πληροφορίες έχουν; :Thinking:

----------


## digeo21

η γραμμη ειναι ενεργη παντως. με αλλους κωδικους πλην αλτεκ λειτουργει...αλλα πλεον για ποσο

----------


## nnn

Από γραμμή Forthnet συνεχίζουμε να παίρνουμε αυτά



> Nameserver trace for www.altec.gr:
> 
>     * Looking for who is responsible for root zone and followed h.root-servers.net.
>     * Looking for who is responsible for gr and followed grdns-ath.ics.forth.gr.
>     * Looking for who is responsible for altec.gr and followed ns0.altectelecoms.gr.
> 
> Nameservers for www.altec.gr:
> 
>     * cyclades.altec.gr returned (SERVFAIL)
> ...


Φυσικά δεν δουλεύει και το icall.

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

Παρ'ολο που εχω "σφαχτει" λογω συνεργασιας στη δουλεια μου με τους "αλτεκτζιδες"
γι αυτους στεναχωριεμαι για τι εμαθα απο εγκυρη πηγη οτι ειναι αληθεια το οτι 
[δεν θελει να τους ακουσει ο μεγαλος] :Thumb down: 
 Φανταστειτε μου μιλανε στο τηλεφονο και δεν εχουν το κουραγιο να τσακοθουν μαζι σου ακομα και εαν εχεις αδικο τελικα :Sorry: 

Εχει τυχει πριν χρονια να βρεθω υπαλληλος σς εταιρια που "κλεινει" και ξερω............... :Sad:

----------


## baskon

Τελος η Αλτεκ μαλλον..και 2 φιλοι τα ιδια..
Απο Hol μπαινει κανονικα στις σελιδες τις.

----------


## digeo21

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...&pubid=3577104

........Auto merged post: digeo21 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Από το κλείσιμο της ALTEC TELECOMS μένουν στο δρόμο περίπου 200 εργαζόμενοι, οι οποίοι θα έρθουν να προστεθούν στους περίπου 1.000 εργαζόμενους τηλεπικοινωνιακών εταιριών που έχουν μείνει άνεργοι το τελευταίο 5μηνο.

Σχολιάζοντας τις εξελίξεις ο υπουργός Μεταφορών, Κωστής Χατζηδάκης, προέβλεψε μία δύσκολη περίοδο για τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές επιχειρήσεις, ωστόσο είπε ότι η δυναμικότητα στον κλάδο των τηλεπικοινωνιών θα δημιουργήσει νέες θέσεις εργασίας. Παρέπεμψε δε στο υπουργείο Οικονομίας για αποφάσεις σχετικά με τα μέτρα που πρέπει να λαμβάνονται για τη στήριξη αυτών των εταιριών.


για την ολυμπαικη τιε εκανες τις ρυθμισεις χατζηδακη....εδω κοτα λιρατη ετσι.πανω απο ολα ειναι κριμα για τους εργαζομενους

----------


## nnn

Και γιατί να σώσει την Altec ?
Πολύ κρίμα για τους ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν εκεί αλλά είναι μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία που επί πάρα πολλά χρόνια είχε την αμέριστη βοήθεια των τραπεζών και του Δημοσίου, ας πρόσεχε ο Αθανασούλης.

----------


## digeo21

ναι αλαλ ο αθανασουλης θα την βγαλει καθαρη ετσι???ολα χυμα δηλαδη.φτιαχνω μια εταιρια τσεπωνω οσο τσεπωσα το 99 με το χαα και μετα μια μερα ολα καλα ολα ωραια την πτωχευω και ολα καλα.καμια ζημια για αυτον προσωπικα.να δω ο οτε τι θα κανει με τα χρεη

----------


## kanenas3

> ναι αλαλ ο αθανασουλης θα την βγαλει καθαρη ετσι???ολα χυμα δηλαδη.φτιαχνω μια εταιρια τσεπωνω οσο τσεπωσα το 99 με το χαα και μετα μια μερα ολα καλα ολα ωραια την πτωχευω και ολα καλα.καμια ζημια για αυτον προσωπικα.να δω ο οτε τι θα κανει με τα χρεη


Αυτό είναι το νόημα της ΕΠΕ και της ΑΕ, ότι δεν έχεις ευθύνη με την προσωπική σου περιουσία. Αν ήταν έτσι όλοι φυλακή θα έπρεπε να είναι  :Wink:

----------


## DaveMurray

Ναι, όλα όμορφα και ωραία.... Αλλά κάποτε σαν αυτήν την ρημαδοχώρα, θα πρέπει να πάει και κάποιος φυλακή, και όχι να την "σκαπουλάρει" συνέχεια.... Όλο εμείς τα πληρώνουμε, και κανείς τους δεν πάει φυλακή.... Κάνουν παρανομίες και εναντίον του δημοσίου, τα κάνουν συνάμα "πλακάκια" και με το Δημόσιο, και και και, πολλά και μπορείς να βρείς... Αλλά ποιος την πληρώνει πάντα; ΕΜΕΙΣ.... Όχι κάνας μεγάλος.... Απο χρόνια η χωρούλα μας πάσχει από ατιμωρισία....

----------


## kanenas3

> Ναι, όλα όμορφα και ωραία.... Αλλά κάποτε σαν αυτήν την ρημαδοχώρα, θα πρέπει να πάει και κάποιος φυλακή, και όχι να την "σκαπουλάρει" συνέχεια.... Όλο εμείς τα πληρώνουμε, και κανείς τους δεν πάει φυλακή.... Κάνουν παρανομίες και εναντίον του δημοσίου, τα κάνουν συνάμα "πλακάκια" και με το Δημόσιο, και και και, πολλά και μπορείς να βρείς... Αλλά ποιος την πληρώνει πάντα; ΕΜΕΙΣ.... Όχι κάνας μεγάλος.... Απο χρόνια η χωρούλα μας πάσχει από ατιμωρισία....


Αν έχει κάνει παρανομίες φυσικά και να πάει φυλακη για αυτές και μόνο για αυτές αλλά δε θα αρχίσουμε να τους βάζουμε φυλακή γιατί έβγαλαν χρήματα βάζοντας την εταιρίας τους στο Χ.Α. όπως γίνεται σε όλον τον κόσμο.

----------


## DaveMurray

Να τους βάλουμε φυλακή όμως για αυτά που συμφψνούν ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ κάτω από το τραπέζι με το Δημόσιο, να τους βάλουμες για τις παρανομίες που κάνουν εν αγνοία του Δημοσίου, και να βάλουμε φυλακή και κάποιούς που "κυβερνούν" γιατί κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια, παρέχουν κάλυψη και υποστήριξη παρανομώντας το ίδιο το κράτος στους ΝΟΜΟΥΣ του... Πιστεύει κάνεις ότι τέτοιοι "μεγάλοι" είναι "μπουμπούκια";

----------


## kanenas3

Κανείς δεν πιστεύει ότι είναι παναγίτσες αλλά καλώς ή κακώς πρέπει να καταδικαστούνε από δικαστήριο και όχι από εμάς. Διαφορετικά έχεις αναρχία.

----------


## DaveMurray

Φυσικά και έτσι πρέπει να γίνει. Αλίμονο. Η δημοκρατία είναι το παν... Το θέμα είναι πως ελα μου ντε που το κράτος και η δικαιοσύνη της "απουσιάζει" στους μεγάλους, και είναι παρόν στους "μικρούς".... Αυτό όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν, εδώ τουλάχιστον δεν θα αλλάξει....

----------


## digeo21

ειπαμε ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει χρονια τωρα.δεν περιμεναμε τον αθανασουλη.αλλα δεν μπορει ποτε να μην την πληρωνει κανενας.βεβαια απο το κλεισιμο το πολυ σε ενα χρονο ολου του ομιλου δεν ξερω ποσα λεφτα θα χασει.αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι κυριως θα χασουνε οι εργαζομενοι.αυτος εχει αποθεμα.

----------


## manoulamou

Φαινεται ασχετο αλλα ειναι σχετικο με τα περι ατιμωρησιας:
Aπ ο,τι λεγοταν το πρωΐ στο χαζοκουτι, ακυρωθηκε απο το Συμβουλιο Επικρατειας η επιβολη προστιμων
στα S/M για εναρμονισμενες πρακτικες, γιατι λεει δεν ειχε γινει σωστη ΚΑΘΑΡΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ
στα πρακτικα της αρχικης αποφασης!!! :Evil:

----------


## gkandir

> Φαινεται ασχετο αλλα ειναι σχετικο με τα περι ατιμωρησιας:
> Aπ ο,τι λεγοταν το πρωΐ στο χαζοκουτι, ακυρωθηκε απο το Συμβουλιο Επικρατειας η επιβολη προστιμων
> στα S/M για εναρμονισμενες πρακτικες, γιατι λεει δεν ειχε γινει σωστη ΚΑΘΑΡΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ
> στα πρακτικα της αρχικης αποφασης!!!


Καλά, σοβαρολογείς;;;;  :Evil: 
Τι καραγκιοζιλίκια είναι αυτά; Πόσο απαράδεκτοι είναι οι τύποι; Αίσχος!!!

Anyway, επί του θέματος, απ' ότι έμαθα και κατάλαβα -δεν είναι 100% ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα- τέρμα τα δίφραγκα για την Telecoms.

----------


## Lakosta

Τελικα εγω που εχω Altec τι να κανω?Να περιμενω μπας και γινει κανα θαυμα ή να αλλαξω συνδεση?Ειναι και προπληρωμενο ρε γμτ...

----------


## digeo21

περιμενε το τελος.ουτως η αλλως ο οτε σε 2 μερες θα σε ενεργοποιησει.αν θες κανεναν αλλο κανει αιτηση για εναλλακτικο γιατι θελει λιγο χρονο με τους αμπαλους εναλλακτικους.ψαξε κατι που να σε συμφερει.και προσεχε με τα προπληρωμενα.και εγω ετσ ιτην εχω πατησει σαν εσενα.καλυτερα μηνα μηνα και αν κλεισει δεν πληρωμεισ τον λογαριαμο και φευγεις

----------


## Lakosta

> περιμενε το τελος.ουτως η αλλως* ο οτε σε 2 μερες θα σε ενεργοποιησει*.αν θες κανεναν αλλο κανει αιτηση για εναλλακτικο γιατι θελει λιγο χρονο με τους αμπαλους εναλλακτικους.ψαξε κατι που να σε συμφερει.και προσεχε με τα προπληρωμενα.και εγω ετσ ιτην εχω πατησει σαν εσενα.καλυτερα μηνα μηνα και αν κλεισει δεν πληρωμεισ τον λογαριαμο και φευγεις


Πως θα με ενεργοποιησει?Χωρις να με ρωτησει?Δηλαδη σε 2 μερες θα εχω συνδεση Οτε και στο τελος του μηνα θα μου ρθει ο λογαριασμος του μηνα?Λγο παραξενο μου ακουγεται!

----------


## arj

"Altec Telecoms: Επόμενος σταθμός η πτώχευση" http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=599284

Το τέλος είναι πιο κοντά από ποτέ.

----------


## psyxakias

Έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 2 μήνες από την διακοπή κυκλωμάτων, 207 σελίδες και 3094 posts μετά, 24 ώρες από την πτώση του site, και ειλικρινά αναρωτιέστε αν αξίζει να περιμένετε ή να ακυρώσετε (με καταγγελία και κοινοποίηση στις αρμόδιες αρχές, μήπως και κάποτε πάρετε επιστροφή χρημάτων) ακόμα και αν είστε σε προπληρωμένο πακέτο;

Με κάθε συμπάθεια και ανεκτικότητα προς την ALTEC, είναι γελοίο να μην έχουν βγάλει μία ανακοίνωση  :No no:

----------


## Webrider

ο αδυναμος κρικος  ΦΕΥΓΕΙ απο την αγορα τηλεπικοινωνιων για να δουμε προκοπη σε αυτον τον τομεα

----------


## abcd5

> ο αδυναμος κρικος  ΦΕΥΓΕΙ απο την αγορα τηλεπικοινωνιων για να δουμε προκοπη σε αυτον τον τομεα




Off Topic


		Ήταν όμως ο *πιο* αδύναμος; Έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου. :Thinking:

----------


## nkar

Και τώρα ΠΟΥ παμε?
Ποιος ειναι ο πιο φθηνος εναλλακτικος μεσω ΑΡΥΣ με αξιοπρεπη ταχυτητα?

----------


## digeo21

δεν υπαρχει φιλε μου απλα φτηνο αρυς πλεον.λανετ τελεντοοθμ κλεινουν ηδη.οποτε οτε παιδια

----------


## Giama

Τέλος και επίσημα (υποβολή αίτησης πτώχευσης αναμένεται σήμερα):
http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=599618

----------


## manual2100

*Σε οριστική παύση εργασιών οδεύει η Altec Telecoms*
link

----------


## digeo21

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=599620

και επισημα πλεον συνεβη αυτο που ολοι δεν ξεραμε ακριβως το ποτε θα γινει αλλα ημασταν σιγουροι οτι θα γινει.τωρα να δουμε ποτε θα τις κλεισει τις γραμμες ο ΟΤΕ. το θεμα ειναι να μπει και καποιος εστω κα ισε ενα δικαστηριο να δικαστει για τα λεφτα που φαγανε απο κρατος πελατες και εργαζομενους πανω απο ολα

----------


## EvilHawk

ALTEC : Αίτηση πτώχευσης θα καταθέσει σήμερα, 17/10/2008 στο αρμόδιο δικαστήριο (17-10-08)

----------

